# light hearted ttc



## skyraaa

hey every1 just thought id start a light hearted thread where we can have a laugh about ttc and differant situations 
i understand ttc can b a very trying and stressful for some ladies out there so just thought it wud b nice 2 have somewhere we can all just chill and have a chat

this thread is just 4 having a chat and laugh dont even need 2 b about ttc but if u need 2 moan about dh/oh here is the place 2 do it lol 
feel free :)

the stress free chat alot ladies also known as the up4it girls lol:)

skyraaa - Hayley :bfp::happydance:
mzswizz - Patrice
sheeps24- Holly :bfp: congratulations :happydance: 
ac1987 - Ashley :bfp: congratulations :happydance:
josephine3 - Jo :bfp: congratulations :happydance:
preggohopes
ttcwitpcos - Katie
samantha_ - Sam
beccah11
WhightMom2be - Teresa
LittleBunnie
Blondiejay :bfp: congratulations :happydance:
peachy905 :bfp: congratulations :happydance:
Sarah Lou 80 - Sarah :bfp: congratulations :happydance:
gracief - Grace :bfp: congratultions :happydance:
sjbenefield :bfp: congratulations :happydance:
sg0720 - Sarina
loobo83 - Louise :bfp: congratulations :happydance:
Hazybaby84 - Hazel
bbn2 :bfp: congratulations :happydance:
hopefulfi
looneycarter - Erica :bfp: congratulations :happydance:
stephieB - Steph
rmsh1
Boxxey
Samanthax 
KARS2012
miss_d

any1 else want 2 join this thread feel free :)


----------



## Momma.Bear

Fantabulous! :)


----------



## sheeps24

I like this :)


----------



## skyraaa

yaaay :) happy dayz 

wheres mzswizz/ lildreamy and josephine3 get in here girlies and any1 else that wants 2 join 

mumma bear thought u wud b here lol and hello sheeps :wave:


----------



## Momma.Bear

:) yay mcd's for dinna! Ive been ache'in for it!!


----------



## skyraaa

Momma.Bear said:


> :) yay mcd's for dinna! Ive been ache'in for it!!

mmmm sound gd i went 2 mcds today coz my daughter was crazing 4 it, i was gd tho went 4 the fries and a coffee i was just dribbling at other ppls food and hoping dd left some of her happy meal :rofl:

shows how much im changing my diet 4 ttc jst ate a massive steak and had cheese a crackers mmmmmm


----------



## mzswizz

im finally in here yay :happydance: i just had leftovers from thanksgiving and now im baking two batches of sugar cookies yummy.


----------



## Momma.Bear

skyraaa said:


> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> :) yay mcd's for dinna! Ive been ache'in for it!!
> 
> mmmm sound gd i went 2 mcds today coz my daughter was crazing 4 it, i was gd tho went 4 the fries and a coffee i was just dribbling at other ppls food and hoping dd left some of her happy meal :rofl:
> 
> shows how much im changing my diet 4 ttc jst ate a massive steak and had cheese a crackers mmmmmmClick to expand...

Other than cutting out sushi, TTC and even when i was pregnant ive always eaten the same!


----------



## skyraaa

good morning every1 :) how r we all this morning??

well i managed 2 get bding last night yaay!!! after oh rejecting me the night b4 saying i was acting a crazy lady 4 saying i just needed his sperm :rofl: romance has gone 
but last night i had 2 give him a bj and not mention ttc he was ok with that lol but seemed 2 take ages 2 releace his spermies once id hopped on i was thinking bloody hurry up lol!!!
but on the plus side i think i got a fair few as i was rejected the night b4 lol!!
so im happy 2day :D


----------



## AC1987

skyraaa said:


> good morning every1 :) how r we all this morning??
> 
> well i managed 2 get bding last night yaay!!! after oh rejecting me the night b4 saying i was acting a crazy lady 4 saying i just needed his sperm :rofl: romance has gone
> but last night i had 2 give him a bj and not mention ttc he was ok with that lol but seemed 2 take ages 2 releace his spermies once id hopped on i was thinking bloody hurry up lol!!!
> but on the plus side i think i got a fair few as i was rejected the night b4 lol!!
> so im happy 2day :D

Awww noooo I get all desperate too, yesterday morning I started bawling my eyes out telling him I felt like the man of the family because I wanted sex more then him:haha: (Seriously all this ttcing makes me an emotional wreck)
But he caved and we bd-ed :thumbup: Now I'm just hoping it caught my egg! :)


----------



## mzswizz

good morning ladies. Unfortunately the bleeding hasnt stopped yet but DH and i are still keeping our flame. We arent going to dtd until the bleeding has stop but geez im about to go in and stop it myself because its taking forever :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> good morning every1 :) how r we all this morning??
> 
> well i managed 2 get bding last night yaay!!! after oh rejecting me the night b4 saying i was acting a crazy lady 4 saying i just needed his sperm :rofl: romance has gone
> but last night i had 2 give him a bj and not mention ttc he was ok with that lol but seemed 2 take ages 2 releace his spermies once id hopped on i was thinking bloody hurry up lol!!!
> but on the plus side i think i got a fair few as i was rejected the night b4 lol!!
> so im happy 2day :D
> 
> Awww noooo I get all desperate too, yesterday morning I started bawling my eyes out telling him I felt like the man of the family because I wanted sex more then him:haha: (Seriously all this ttcing makes me an emotional wreck)
> But he caved and we bd-ed :thumbup: Now I'm just hoping it caught my egg! :)Click to expand...

haha i was like that when he rejected me the other night :rofl: i tell u all this bding is stressful whatever happened 2 the days when we wud bd and both come now i dont even care if i come or not lol 

and yes we r going 2 get our big fat positive!!!! :) x


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> good morning ladies. Unfortunately the bleeding hasnt stopped yet but DH and i are still keeping our flame. We arent going to dtd until the bleeding has stop but geez im about to go in and stop it myself because its taking forever :rofl:

thats shit :( come on bleeding go away now pleeeese do u not know this woman needs 2 get baby dancing!!! 

i hope dh isnt demanding u pleasing him in other ways my bloody oh does when af comes lol


----------



## mzswizz

actually dh finds ways to please both of us. but bleeding go away grrrr


----------



## skyraaa

must b annoying but dont worry hun i hav heard some women r more fertile after a mc so lets hope u get urs next month :)
can just imagin it u go 2 toilet find out theres no bleeding, right dh im ready now BED!!! LOL


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: exactly im going to just pounce on him


----------



## skyraaa

:rofl: im sure dh will b a happy man
me and oh r going out 4 a meal and cinema 2night for our year aniversery :)
so im looking forward 2 stuffing myself with food and i think i might get lucky 2night :D


----------



## mzswizz

happy anniversary!!! it will be 6 yrs together on Feb. 18th and 3 yrs married on July 25th


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> happy anniversary!!! it will be 6 yrs together on Feb. 18th and 3 yrs married on July 25th

awwww and babies soon :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

yes babies need to come real soon


----------



## josephine3

Found you ladies!! hope you're all good - i've been pretty annoyed with oh as last weekend when I think i was ov-ing he just wasnt u for it.. he even caught me out said 'you're never this horny for this many days in a row - it must be the right time of the month - thats well cheeky!!' he wasnt impressed:dohh:

and this weekend its far too late and he's up for it! grrr


----------



## mzswizz

i know the feeling josephine. How come men be up for it when it doesnt matter and when it does count, their sex drive is down :nope:. DH is like that sometimes but now I dotn give him as much sex so now he is grateful for what he gets which would also be pre and around o time lol


----------



## josephine3

its soooo annoying...


----------



## mzswizz

looks like im going to be dtd tonight :happydance: pad really has nothing but a quarter size drop on it and its brown which means the end and also when i wipe it was just discharge :happydance: oh yes bring on a december bfp


----------



## josephine3

hehe great news.. hope the m/c doesnt mess up your cycles too much! Mine after the suspected m/cs have been shorter by a few days.. hope that helps you catch ov if its similar for you as our stories were..


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully it is similar. Im ready for a bfp already!! We have to go to my parents house to give my dad his bday gift because his bday was yesterday. So by the time we come back, im expecting AF to be gone for good. Shoot even if there is a little bit left, im still going to dtd :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

well it sure cant hurt!


----------



## mzswizz

exactly :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

hello jose thought u wud find us was wondering where u were :wave:

good morning ladies well last night me and oh got down and dirty :rofl: oh and this morning hes got his sex drive bk wooohoo 

i was spose 2 ov this weekend just hopewe dne enough 2 cover it :) 

jose u need 2 tell ur oh 2 man up!!! i swear men work it out in there little heads when we ov just dont mention it 2 him and try not 2 act 2 horny then he prob wont think anything of it and dtd :)


----------



## mzswizz

skyraaa-woohoo thats great :happydance:

AFM, Bleeding has stopped since yesterday :happydance: But no dtd as of yet but its okay. Im just happy the bleeding has ended. Now we can move forward to the next process. Hmm wonder if i can get some fertilTEA if thats what its called.


----------



## josephine3

Hi skyraa - yeah i found you!

me and oh just dtd then he fell asleep!! *cue me with my legs in the air right now and bnb on the laptop haha.. cant even put legs in the air when he around hes so ntnp!!

Mszwizz i looked at that fertilitea post someone made but im not sure it has agnus castus in it which caan alter your cycles badly if u dont really need it... mine have just got back on track so Im not gonna try it xx


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Hi skyraa - yeah i found you!
> 
> me and oh just dtd then he fell asleep!! *cue me with my legs in the air right now and bnb on the laptop haha.. cant even put legs in the air when he around hes so ntnp!!
> 
> Mszwizz i looked at that fertilitea post someone made but im not sure it has agnus castus in it which caan alter your cycles badly if u dont really need it... mine have just got back on track so Im not gonna try it xx

haha i do that to and oh half always says stop being so stupid but i still try and hold it in as much as pos :)
i have no idea how these girls on here check there cm my fannys just full of :sperm: :rofl:

hello mzswizz how r u 2day? so happy the bleeding has stopped bet i know what u b doing 2night ;)


----------



## josephine3

skyraaa said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi skyraa - yeah i found you!
> 
> me and oh just dtd then he fell asleep!! *cue me with my legs in the air right now and bnb on the laptop haha.. cant even put legs in the air when he around hes so ntnp!!
> 
> Mszwizz i looked at that fertilitea post someone made but im not sure it has agnus castus in it which caan alter your cycles badly if u dont really need it... mine have just got back on track so Im not gonna try it xx
> 
> haha i do that to and oh half always says stop being so stupid but i still try and hold it in as much as pos :)
> i have no idea how these girls on here* check there cm my fannys just full of :sperm: *
> hello mzswizz how r u 2day? so happy the bleeding has stopped bet i know what u b doing 2night ;)Click to expand...

lol ur so funny... i dont even do it infront of my oh he'll say im cheating or being cheeky [email protected] know why but wouldnt think it was so commonly done.. I still really want to try preseed or concieve plus I just dont know how to bring up the subject with him he's so ntnp! I know he will pull a face and be put off


----------



## skyraaa

hmmm those things scare me a bit i dont want my life 2 just b around ttc but i spose id feel differant if it still hasnt happened in a few months this is only my 2nd month trying first ended in a chemical :( how long hav u been trying?


----------



## snoobles

skyraaa said:


> i have no idea how these girls on here check there cm my fannys just full of :sperm: :rofl:

Sorry for gate crashing but this made me lol so hard! :haha:

snoobs x


----------



## skyraaa

snoobles said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> i have no idea how these girls on here check there cm my fannys just full of :sperm: :rofl:
> 
> Sorry for gate crashing but this made me lol so hard! :haha:
> 
> snoobs xClick to expand...

hi snoobs :wave: welcome im glad i made u lol its so true tho have no idea how they do it hmmm


----------



## josephine3

skyraaa said:


> hmmm those things scare me a bit i dont want my life 2 just b around ttc but i spose id feel differant if it still hasnt happened in a few months this is only my 2nd month trying first ended in a chemical :( how long hav u been trying?

been ntnp for 16 months :( my oh just doesnt get that that is quite a while and we need to be progressing to full on trying

welcome snoobs :)


----------



## sheeps24

I know this was for non ttc chat  Can anyone help me ... Im 3 days late tested with a very cheap test off the interent and bfn, I tested on the day af was due, This is my first cycle off bc, Should i test with one of my clearblues?


----------



## skyraaa

sheeps24 said:


> I know this was for non ttc chat  Can anyone help me ... Im 3 days late tested with a very cheap test off the interent and bfn, I tested on the day af was due, This is my first cycle off bc, Should i test with one of my clearblues?

hi sheeps its not just for non ttc chat hun post anything in here we mainly moan about our oh lol 

i wud defo test again in my experiance superdrug test are good they r 10miu
or a frer stay away from clear blues as blue dyes give lots of evaps unless u doing a digi :) gl hun really hope u get ur bfp keep us updated 

and remember 2 come chat 2 us whenever u like x


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> hmmm those things scare me a bit i dont want my life 2 just b around ttc but i spose id feel differant if it still hasnt happened in a few months this is only my 2nd month trying first ended in a chemical :( how long hav u been trying?
> 
> been ntnp for 16 months :( my oh just doesnt get that that is quite a while and we need to be progressing to full on trying
> 
> welcome snoobs :)Click to expand...

i can understand how u wud b pissed off i defo wud b 2 maybe u need 2 hav a lil chat with him make him understand stupid men!!


----------



## sheeps24

skyraaa said:


> sheeps24 said:
> 
> 
> I know this was for non ttc chat  Can anyone help me ... Im 3 days late tested with a very cheap test off the interent and bfn, I tested on the day af was due, This is my first cycle off bc, Should i test with one of my clearblues?
> 
> hi sheeps its not just for non ttc chat hun post anything in here we mainly moan about our oh lol
> 
> i wud defo test again in my experiance superdrug test are good they r 10miu
> or a frer stay away from clear blues as blue dyes give lots of evaps unless u doing a digi :) gl hun really hope u get ur bfp keep us updated
> 
> and remember 2 come chat 2 us whenever u like xClick to expand...

Thank you so much! I have a digi one so may test tonight il see if oh agrees! Will keep you posted and will probably be back! x


----------



## mzswizz

Snoobs and sheep hiiiiii!!

AFM, cant wait to go home and dtd :rofl: oh and im going to the doctor for bloodwork regarding fertility and see if i can have a successful pregnancy either wednesday or thursday yay :happydance:


----------



## skyraaa

good morning ladies!!
oooh i have time 2 post here just b4 work as going in a bit later today :) hope u are all gd 

sheeps how did u get on i really hope u got ur bfp if not dont b 2 disheartened
ur chances will go up next month with bcp being out of ur systom longer x g x

hello mzswizz good news on going 2 see some1 im sure u r fine tho just been unlucky :( so ur bak 2 dtd :happydance: bet dh is happy 2 lol

well me and oh dtd again last night i tell u my lady bits r getting sore all this dtd no pain no gain they say lol im not charting or using opks so dont know exactly when i oved just hope i have already my fanny needs a rest lol 
but will prob do it tonight and tomorro come on u can do it lol


----------



## josephine3

Oooh good luck at the docs mzswizz! careful with the fertilitea dunno if you mised my post about it!


----------



## AC1987

I'm crazy I know I am... I just started crochetting baby clothes!! :haha::haha:


----------



## sheeps24

Hi skyraa did a test and it was bfn but i thought it would be so im not dissappointed just hope af shows soon so i can get back on track :)


----------



## mzswizz

skyraaa- i see you on a roll with dtd :haha:

josephine-i have decided not to take the tea because i heard so many negative feedbacks about it. Thanks.

sheep-Hopefully you get AF so you can get back into the ttc.

AC-i already have a baby outfit in the closet :blush:

AFM, dh and i dtd last night :happydance: Now i just got to call and schedule my appt. And good news is DH is home today so you know what that means :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

Sheeps- sorry about the bfn you're not out till she shows tho!!

yeah I have just 1 baby outfit in my cupboard a boy one for some reason, cos I couldnt resist it!

mszwizz you're oh isnt going to know whats hit him lol you'll be wearin him out!!!


----------



## preggohopes

hello ladies, nice to be back after a weekend break. AF has gone, so its time to hit the sack tonight!!!!! and every other night till the big O and even after:) DH is also game, since we haven't done the deed in a long time, as i was unwell. btw, i wantd to know, does the sperm really wash out if you pee after sex? sometimes i get this urge to pee, and isn't it worse if you hold it in? wanted to know, because i've heard its unhealthy to hold back when you want to go, and women get pregnant even if they pee and wash up after sex.


----------



## josephine3

preggohopes said:


> hello ladies, nice to be back after a weekend break. AF has gone, so its time to hit the sack tonight!!!!! and every other night till the big O and even after:) DH is also game, since we haven't done the deed in a long time, as i was unwell. btw, i wantd to know, does the sperm really wash out if you pee after sex? sometimes i get this urge to pee, and isn't it worse if you hold it in? wanted to know, because i've heard its unhealthy to hold back when you want to go, and women get pregnant even if they pee and wash up after sex.

it does flush some of them out cos of the pressure of squeezing i think! but you're right its hard not to go after and it can cause utis if you're not careful or do it too often i think


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies its set. I got a doc appt on December 8th @ 9:15am :happydance: 

Josephine-I too have a boy outfit :blush:

Preggo-After dtd, i go and pee and then lay back down and i've gotten pregnant that way. Usualyl they say it only takes the strongest most fit sperm a few minutes to reach where they need to go so you shouldnt worry about it.


----------



## josephine3

I do that too if I cant hold it, i pee then lie down after! I thoguht it wouldnt work but you are proof it can!!


----------



## mzswizz

yes! i even got pregnant while I was on top. So its possible :haha:


----------



## josephine3

mzswizz said:


> well ladies its set. I got a doc appt on December 8th @ 9:15am :happydance:
> 
> Josephine-I too have a boy outfit :blush:
> 
> Preggo-After dtd, i go and pee and then lay back down and i've gotten pregnant that way. Usualyl they say it only takes the strongest most fit sperm a few minutes to reach where they need to go so you shouldnt worry about it.

I read it take at least 20 minutes for them to make it to the fallopian tube to get the eggy!


----------



## preggohopes

wow thanks ladies!!!! now i dont have to worry about sperm washing out:) really hope this is my month!!! lots of baby dust to you all too:)


----------



## mzswizz

josephine-i've noticed that alot of website have different time frames :haha: But i think as long as you got a few minutes, you should be okay. 

preggo-You're welcome. Im hoping we all can be bump buddies.

AFM, cant wait for the doc appt on Dec. 8th atleast that would be one week away from OV if my cycle is okay. But we shall see with the bloodwork etc.


----------



## skyraaa

hello every1 :wave: 

sheeps im sorry it was a bfn :( come on stupid :witch: hurry up so she can get on with next cycle, chin up hunni defo more chance next month x

mszwizz yay on the docs app defo let us know how it goes :)

well iv just got in from work and oh has already said hes 2 tired 4 sex tonight :( i think we will b ok tho coz im pretty sure iv oved already il jump on him tomorro lol!!!

as 4 going 4 a pee after sex i did always and got preggas with my dd so defo can happen :)


----------



## mzswizz

i will update and as for dh...i know we are going to dtd soon, just plotting on him :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> i will update and as for dh...i know we are going to dtd soon, just plotting on him :rofl:

:rofl: im sure dh wont mind go on!!! get jumping :)


----------



## sheeps24

Hello again ladies, Im was planning on not using opks because i know i will get crazy and it will end up taking over constantly doing everything on time etc if you get what i mean, Do you think its a silly idea to just go for it and not use them and hope for the best! If it dosent work in a few months then myabe use opks


----------



## AC1987

skraaa I think our cycles are pretty similar... tho my ticker is wacky


----------



## mzswizz

well dh and i just dtd again :rofl: And he got 2 more days off but thats wednesday and thursday so dtd it will be :rofl:

sheep-I would say just try without and dtd when you want and hope for the best and just like you said months down the road, try them.


----------



## sheeps24

Thanks mzswizz .. Good luck to you :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

you're welcome sheep. Hopefully we get our xmas bfps!


----------



## skyraaa

good morning :) how r we all? 

i managed 2 get some last night :happydance: although oh was moaning saying he hasnt got any sperm left and its just steam coming out now pmsl!!!

mzswizz let the dtd begin bk on the sex train u go lol sore fanny time 4 u lol :haha:

sheeps i dont think any of us r bothering with opks ect atm we just going with the flo :) and having lots and lots and lots of sex lol i think ppl worry 2 much checking this doing that and not having enough sex!! so just go 4 it babe :)

ac1987 ooooh yes we do when do u think u will b testing??

im in a gd mood 2day and feeling quite positive about this month :)


----------



## mzswizz

Gooood mooorrrninnnnggggg ladies :rofl: As you can see im in a great mood. DH and I managed to dtd 3 times yesterday (morning, afternoon and evening). Im feeling pretty darn good this morning. Im also super happy because i got my doctor's appt next week eeeekkkk excited. Come on December BFPs!! Yesterday, i wrote in my ttc journal about the free psychic readings, i received months ago in August and September. I had copied and pasted the ones I think were revelant and could be accurate at this point of time. So with that being said..Im going to show you ladies.

1st: "numerology wise after his coming birth date there are more chances for this to happen." "tarot are saying most chances for pregnancy to take place within the coming 8 months. more like 3 month from now and up to 8 months. " (Now i conceived within those 3 months so she was accurate)

2nd: "numerology suggest that you can get pregnant most likely having boys more then girl, numerology wise the best timing for trying will be between your coming birth date and his birth date on the year following, before that is best to avoid unless you are pregnant now meaning before his coming birth date. i checked the tarot as well and they said there are good chance within five months from now you will get pregnant again. i wish you all the best and surely i dont need to remind you to make sure until then that you are well fed and working maybe anger issues to allow yourself safe and calm pregnancy." (now im hoping for a Dec. bfp and if this cycle goes well i should receive next cycle AF Dec. 24th which is 4 days before my coming birthday coincidence?)

September reading-3rd: "Its not showing up in your short term outlook but I do feel you will have some good advice coming in from a male in the up coming months who will help you to better achieve the success of a pregnancy." (Doc's appt on December 8th..hmm getting closer)

4th-"Dear Patrice,

I am sorry what happened, I always say it happened for a reason, beyond us really understanding why. But I am sensing that as soon as you let go of that emotional hurt you will have another child. I feel in the next four to eight months you will conceive and carry full term. But like I said let go of the one you lost, God knew best!! " (this 3-8 months timeline always pops up hmm maybe its a sign and 3-8 months from September means starting from December..once again December is sounding like conception month)

Now from all of those im thinking December is looking pretty good as being conception month :happydance:!! Can't wait to see if they will be right. What do you ladies think?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi Ladies 

Just wanting to say that I enjoy reading this thread! It makes me forget about the stresses of TTC which I know is what you intended! 

As for the OPKs, I'm doing the same as you. Just dtd as often as we can and hopefully we'll catch that eggy!

GL to you all! :-D

:dust:
x


----------



## mzswizz

welcome ttc! Glad we can help you get rid of the stress of ttc!!!! Hopefully we can all get our xmas bfps!

AFM, i just noticed im on cd10 so that means 12 more days before O :shock: geez already didnt expect it. Well atleast i got my appt next week so hopefully i can be put on something to help with ov or trigger ov and end up with a bfp...if not its always a new baby to a new year.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi mzswizz!

Thanks for your friendship request!

Ooo I bet you can't wait to just be able to talk to them and look to the future bfp with them. Good luck for your app! 

I must admit I am totally inspired by your positive attitude. I think it's great  :hugs:

x


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome. And yes I cant wait to blabber on about everything because talking to DH all i get is okay well babes we got to go to the doctor and figure out whats going on because i want kids just as bad as you do :dohh: So finally get to just release everything and pray for the best. And thanks. I have to keep a positive attitude. Before my first m/c, i wasnt like this at all. It took a m/c, determination, love and support, and alot of praying to get me to where im at now. So i just share my positive attitude with everyone because we all need it every once in awhile. Especially when we have to deal with ttc.


----------



## AC1987

skyraaa I will probably cave and test at 10dpo even though I'm trying to hold off until 14:haha:

mzswizz ahh you'll get a bfp soon i know it!! :thumbup:

I think I exhausted my DH this cycle.. he hasn't been in the mood for it lately :haha: What I found worked this time... hahha a week before Ov I said "Ok this is my horny week!!" :haha::haha: 

I'm finding myself really emotional today... I forgot my 6mnth anniversary yesterday.:dohh: my DH remembered but didn't bother telling me.. like he asked if I wanted to go out to eat last night but I had already eaten cause he was late getting home. So he figured I just didn't want to do anything. :cry: But I'm trying to think positive.. I mean hey preg ladies are emotional and forgetful... so maybe that what i am?? I can hope!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Tell me about it with regards to OHs. Mine just laughs at me :shrug: lol. 

I know, i couldn't believe how much more stress and upset I'd get when we decided to TTC properly. I just thought it would mean more dtd and a bfp after a few months :haha: lol. Never mind. i suppose the harder it is to achieve something, the more you'll appreciate it when it happens. Doesn't help though :-( but it will happen for us all. I thoroughly believe that  

Where are you in the world btw? 

x


----------



## mzswizz

AC-:hugs: its okay. It's been times where DH and I forget things until we look at the calendar and be like omg :dohh: It happens when you have alot on your mind. Hopefully a bfp is coming your way! My strategy is dtd whenever we want too and just let it be. I think naturally dh and i are attracted to each other more around ov time because for some odd reaso, we never miss the week of ov because we always giving it a go. DH says its the hormones im giving off :rofl: Men.

TTC-Exactly. I thought once i got married, it was going to be smooth sailing and we will get a bfp and have babies galore but now it's like whoa i didnt know it was this hard and time consuming. It does make you appreciate everything like you've said. And I was born and raised in Miami, FL but moved to Sunrise, FL (20 mins away from Miami) when I got married. How about you?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

AC - I concur with mzswizz, it was the same this year with me and OH. It was him who reminded me about our anniversary! :dohh: FX'd for your BFP! :-D 

Mzswizz - I watched that great sperm race on Youtube and apparently us women actually do give off hormones that make the man want to dtd with us! I found it fascinating  Ah I'm in rainy old England, wouldn't want to move though as it is my home  even if it is raining right now lol :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-Yeah my DH is always attracted more when its OV but then again i can enver tell when its ov time because he is ALWAYS like that :rofl: And dh has family in London. He's been there but i haven't


----------



## sheeps24

Afternoon ladies, Been a kid today and watching the lion king! Feeling abit strange today like slightly down, Its tricky for me because i dont live with my partner at the moment as were saving for a house and im only 19 but we have been together over 4 years, Some people would think it is a stupid idea but we have both wanted this for a long time, Just wanted to get it off my chest :) I only get to see him a couple of days a week so it sucks! How are you all today? xx


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

LOL I wish mine was. I just have to jump on him and hope that he's in the mood :haha: Although I must admit, since we've decided to TTC proper he seems more and more in the mood lol (Sorry if TMI!!)


----------



## mzswizz

Sheep-We're doing pretty good. Ahh i totally know what you are going through with living in seperate places. It was like that for 3 yrs with me and DH. Because we started dating when i was 16 and he was 17. And then when i was 19, we got engaged on our 3 yr anniversary (feb. 18th), then we bought a house and then we got married on july 25th. so we were only engaged for a few months. Now im 21 turning 22 next month and we have been together for almost 6 years and been married for almost 3 yrs. Time flies. Cant wait until y'all two live together, at first it would be like why are you here then it'll be like i love you :rofl:

AC-I know what you mean! ever since we have been trying DH is already ready to go.


----------



## sheeps24

I was 14 when we met! It dosent seem that long ago though, I cant wait until we live togther it will be so much fun! Were hoping that even if i get pregant now by the time the baby is due we should be able to afford a deposit on a house but even if we havent we have supportive familys ... who dont know a thing yet


----------



## mzswizz

we didnt tell anyone but everyone just assumes that since we're married, we are trying :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

No one will expect it at all with us haha!


----------



## mzswizz

well atleast you dont have no one asking where's the kids :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Everytime i talk to my mom she tries to give me advise on what to feed my DH so he gets good sperm:haha: its a little awkward as she was like NEVER open about talking to me about anything growing up hahahaha... 

I'm happy with the progress I'm making on my baby outfit.. well its gonna be a sweater, a hat and booties when I'm finished. I've never crocheted anything other then a simple blanket so this is really challanging but awesome! :D


----------



## mzswizz

My mom traumatized me because ever since i got married she tells me what positions worked for her to get pregnant :shock:


----------



## sheeps24

Haha bet that was awkward!


----------



## mzswizz

awkward was not the word. i wanted to rip my ears off and my eyes out :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Thats funny! I would wanan do the same if my mum did that to me!


----------



## mzswizz

Next wednesday needs to come already! i havent been so excited to get bloodwork done before.


----------



## sheeps24

Hope everything goes good for you


----------



## mzswizz

thanks i hope so too. im just ready to experience pregnancy and parent hood.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

We haven't told anyone either. We want it to be a surprise for everyone  

Although his mum wants us to have one pretty soon. She keeps hinting to us that she really wants a grandchild! Can't wait to tell her when we get our BFP! :-D

x


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah my mom is the same way. She says your sister has kids and I want grandchildren from you two so when shall we become grandparents. And we always ignore the question :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Yeah we just laugh it off. She's got 2 sons (including my OH) and neither have any biological children (YET!!) and my OHs brother is no-where near ready or thinking about kids soo she's intent on us! Plus we're getting married soon so I think she thinks that if she carries on at us it will happen sooner or later - which hopefully it will! :shush: lol

:-D


----------



## mzswizz

My mom only has me and my sister and my sister has 3 kids already. And DH is the baby out of 3 and they all have kids too so now its up tot he babies in the family to make babies lol


----------



## skyraaa

hello ladies :wave:
u have all been busy today i see lol thought id come on here 2 catch up and there was 3pages 2 read :haha:

i cant wait 2 tell ppl either when i get my bfp :) my oh mum knows about my chemical coz we had 2 go out 4 a meal the day after i started bleeding and she knew somethin was up so i told her, now shes well bloody excited about future granchildren lol

sheeps, has :witch: shown her face yet or is she still playing games?

mszwizz, lucky dh 3times a day lol he b warn out by the time u come 2 ov lol!!

ttc hi and welcome 2 this crazy thread lol x


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi

am glad to join in and be accepted! :-D

has any one on here done a psyhic reading? I've had one from Gail and just had one from Madam Mindseye1. Sort of the same readings but a difference in readings with the amount and genders! I must admit I think feeling more towards Gail's reading as she touched upon personal issues and emotions recently.

Gail - 2 children, both girls
Mindseye1 - 4 (yes 4!! possibility of twins) children, 3 boys and 1 girl!


----------



## sheeps24

The :witch: is still playing games skyraa :/


----------



## mzswizz

skyraa-Oh no trust me for some odd reason, dh has been finding time to dtd lol. I think that 7 day break really hit him hard :rofl: 

ttc-I had readings well free readings from a website..i got to find it :dohh: And i know alot of women who used Gail and said she is pretty good when it comes to in depth.

Here are my readings that i posted earlier: 

1st: "numerology wise after his coming birth date there are more chances for this to happen." "tarot are saying most chances for pregnancy to take place within the coming 8 months. more like 3 month from now and up to 8 months. " (Now i conceived within those 3 months so she was accurate)

2nd: "numerology suggest that you can get pregnant most likely having boys more then girl, numerology wise the best timing for trying will be between your coming birth date and his birth date on the year following, before that is best to avoid unless you are pregnant now meaning before his coming birth date. i checked the tarot as well and they said there are good chance within five months from now you will get pregnant again. i wish you all the best and surely i dont need to remind you to make sure until then that you are well fed and working maybe anger issues to allow yourself safe and calm pregnancy." (now im hoping for a Dec. bfp and if this cycle goes well i should receive next cycle AF Dec. 24th which is 4 days before my coming birthday coincidence?)

September reading-3rd: "Its not showing up in your short term outlook but I do feel you will have some good advice coming in from a male in the up coming months who will help you to better achieve the success of a pregnancy." (Doc's appt on December 8th..hmm getting closer)

4th-"Dear Patrice,

I am sorry what happened, I always say it happened for a reason, beyond us really understanding why. But I am sensing that as soon as you let go of that emotional hurt you will have another child. I feel in the next four to eight months you will conceive and carry full term. But like I said let go of the one you lost, God knew best!! " (this 3-8 months timeline always pops up hmm maybe its a sign and 3-8 months from September means starting from December..once again December is sounding like conception month)

Now from all of those im thinking December is looking pretty good as being conception month :happydance:!! Can't wait to see if they will be right. What do you ladies think?


----------



## sheeps24

What was the site called you got the free readings on?


----------



## mzswizz

Found it: https://www.allexperts.com/el/Psychics/ 

Now all you got to do is look at the description of each psychic and then when you choose the available psychic you would like to use, you click ask question under their name and then ask the question. You would receive a response in your email no later than 3 days.


----------



## skyraaa

ooooh sounds interesting mzswizz 

iv had a couple of readings done i had 1 done when i thought i was pregnant last month and she said i see 2 children i said iv only got 1 but think im pregnant again, she said i think u are and its gonna b a boy, hmmmm now im thinking wot a load of shite coz i had a chemical 4days later she got my hopes up the bitch lol 

i guess it wasnt her fault maybe she was thinking this month ooooooh lol

sheeps im so sorry shes messing with u just keep dtd every other day remember ov comes bf af :)

bk 2 me im thinkin i really need a night off from dtd my fanny has took a battering this month and i think hes willys getting sore :rofl: im sure 1 night off cant hurt lol x


----------



## sheeps24

I wish I could dtd every other day! Dont live with my oh at the moment and we see each other about 3-4 days a week so we are still in with a chance!


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> skyraa-Oh no trust me for some odd reason, dh has been finding time to dtd lol. I think that 7 day break really hit him hard :rofl:
> 
> ttc-I had readings well free readings from a website..i got to find it :dohh: And i know alot of women who used Gail and said she is pretty good when it comes to in depth.
> 
> Here are my readings that i posted earlier:
> 
> 1st: "numerology wise after his coming birth date there are more chances for this to happen." "tarot are saying most chances for pregnancy to take place within the coming 8 months. more like 3 month from now and up to 8 months. " (Now i conceived within those 3 months so she was accurate)
> 
> 2nd: "numerology suggest that you can get pregnant most likely having boys more then girl, numerology wise the best timing for trying will be between your coming birth date and his birth date on the year following, before that is best to avoid unless you are pregnant now meaning before his coming birth date. i checked the tarot as well and they said there are good chance within five months from now you will get pregnant again. i wish you all the best and surely i dont need to remind you to make sure until then that you are well fed and working maybe anger issues to allow yourself safe and calm pregnancy." (now im hoping for a Dec. bfp and if this cycle goes well i should receive next cycle AF Dec. 24th which is 4 days before my coming birthday coincidence?)
> 
> September reading-3rd: "Its not showing up in your short term outlook but I do feel you will have some good advice coming in from a male in the up coming months who will help you to better achieve the success of a pregnancy." (Doc's appt on December 8th..hmm getting closer)
> 
> 4th-"Dear Patrice,
> 
> I am sorry what happened, I always say it happened for a reason, beyond us really understanding why. But I am sensing that as soon as you let go of that emotional hurt you will have another child. I feel in the next four to eight months you will conceive and carry full term. But like I said let go of the one you lost, God knew best!! " (this 3-8 months timeline always pops up hmm maybe its a sign and 3-8 months from September means starting from December..once again December is sounding like conception month)
> 
> Now from all of those im thinking December is looking pretty good as being conception month :happydance:!! Can't wait to see if they will be right. What do you ladies think?

oooooh just read this i think december is sounding promising cant wait 2 see if they r right :) come on mszwizz get that dtd in lol


----------



## mzswizz

Oh trust me thats exactly why im going to the doctor and dtd as much as possible :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

sheeps24 said:


> I wish I could dtd every other day! Dont live with my oh at the moment and we see each other about 3-4 days a week so we are still in with a chance!

yeah defo in with a chance id do another test if :witch: still hasnt come in a weeks time :)


----------



## mzswizz

wait a minute..sheeps-you're late for af?


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> Oh trust me thats exactly why im going to the doctor and dtd as much as possible :rofl:

:rofl: we shud rename this thread the up 4 it girls :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: thats funny and pretty creative i might add. hopefully we all have bfps and then we can continue this thread as the hormones are getting to me because im pregnant women :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

mzswizz said:


> wait a minute..sheeps-you're late for af?

Yes but ive only just come off the pill so I think its just that trying to get back on track!


----------



## sheeps24

Has anyone heard if aching teeth can be anything to do with pregnancy? I googled it and it seems a few people do have it, The last few days my teeth have been hurtig and ive always had good teeth hmm ...


----------



## mzswizz

the only thing i know about teeth thats related to pregnancy is your gums bleeding but thats all i know.


----------



## skyraaa

hell yes we will continue when we preggas just hav 2 make a new thread in tri 1 then in tri 2 and 3 hahaha 

my gums bled when i was preggas with dd near enough everytime i brushed them


----------



## mzswizz

mines did too when i was pregnant


----------



## mzswizz

i think we woud still be joking around during labor :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

yeah i reccon come on PUUUUUUSSSSHH :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: lol i can see that now. DH would probably be like you cant get off of BnB for a few seconds lol


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> :rofl: lol i can see that now. DH would probably be like you cant get off of BnB for a few seconds lol

na u wud be on here with ur phone updating us between each contraction :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

that is sooo true :rofl: wouldn't it be great if we all get bfps around the same time so we can deliver around the same time. That would be some in sync labor :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Im gonna stop picking for little signs haha


----------



## Samantha_

Hi girls :wave: Do u have room for 1 more? 
I have been TTC for a few months but this is my first time in the ttc section of this forum.....i'm usually stuck in santas grotto! :)


----------



## sheeps24

Hello Samantha and welcome :)


----------



## skyraaa

:rofl: i have a feeling we just might get ur bfps around the same time :) that wud b awesome december please!!! lol

hello samantha :wave: welcome hunni of course there is room 4 1 more hope u enjoy our chatting.. mainly about dtd and moaning obout our other halfs :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

I hope we get our bfps at the same time we could be a bump trio!


----------



## mzswizz

i hope we all get our december bfps!!!

welcome samantha!! nice to have another lady join our thread! Get ready for fun in the sun and laughs well more like fun in front of the computer while sitting under a light :rofl:


----------



## Samantha_

skyraaa said:


> :rofl: i have a feeling we just might get ur bfps around the same time :) that wud b awesome december please!!! lol
> 
> hello samantha :wave: welcome hunni of course there is room 4 1 more hope u enjoy our chatting.. mainly about dtd and moaning obout our other halfs :haha:

sounds good...:coffee:
Its nice to have a light hearted chat about ttc....it can all get a bit depressing at times..


----------



## mzswizz

yes it can be depressing at times especially when you are working so hard to get something you want so bad but its just not happening as quickly as you thought it would.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:rofl: Just come back after going to see my mum and dad and LOL about the still chatting whilst in labour!

Hi Samantha!! :hugs: 

and I don't think one night will affect it Skyraa. As long as there is some spermies there then you have a chance!!! :-D

oo interesting about your readings! I've just had another one (yes i'm addicted!!) who said that she sees a pregnancy in the next 8 months! Sooo hopefully i'll get my bfp around you ladies and the labour talks can become a reality! :haha:

I was talking to that psyhic who predicted 4 babies and she actually said that she could feel that I had recently lost a baby (something which me and my OH are certain happened!) she said that I was about 2-3 weeks and it would have been a girl :cry: got pretty upset at that point, hence the spur of the moment trip to my folks. It's upsetting but what was meant to be is meant to be.

Hopefully I didn't put a downer on the convo there. Sorry! :-S

x


----------



## Samantha_

yep...its strange how we spend our whole teenage life doing our best to not get pregnant...then when the time comes, it takes longer than we ever thought it would :shrug:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

That is so true samantha. I hate to think of all the time that we spent trying not to get pregnant! I know the time wasn't right but just keep thinking gosh I should of started TTC ages ago! lol!


----------



## mzswizz

ttc-dont worry it could never be a downer. This is what we are here for. So that psychic was spot on. Hmm maybe you will have around 4 children. I know thats what DH and I want so hopefully it will ahppen. Also yes the readings were interesting. I totally forgot about them until i was reading into my ttc journal and noticed them which is probably another sign. Also FXed we all get bfps around the same time more likely december bfps...just saying :blush:

Samantha-You are so right :haha: We try so hard not to get pregnant while we are teenagers and the minute we can now try, it seems like the impossible. Im like hey i thought it only took one time to happen....school and parents lied to me :rofl:


----------



## Samantha_

:haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

mzswizz said:


> Im like hey i thought it only took one time to happen....school and parents lied to me :rofl:

:rofl: that is soo true! 

In a way I sure hope she is right but i'm a bit put off by 4 babies! But if that happens then I'll love each and every one of them :-D 

C'MON BFPs!! :haha: would be a great xmas present for us all!


----------



## mzswizz

i guess thats for some women but it surely doesnt apply to me :haha: But im going to keep bd until it happens :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

iv put all our names in the title thread we r now that chat alot up 4 ladies :haha:

welcome bk ttc, i hope i got enough sperms pretty sure i must of lol will b no dtd 4 me tonight i need a rest lol

samantha yep ttc can b very stressful at the best of times so its good 2 have ladies u can chat 2 on here coz men just dont get it lol!!


----------



## mzswizz

yay :happydance: just saw the list and that reminds me where is josephine? Also we already getting a long list yay


----------



## sheeps24

I love it! Its cheered me up today talking on here :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: thats bcoz we r just 2 cool :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Same here i was feeling so sleepy and bored and ever since i talked to you ladies i have been laughing most of my day and just remembered i got to clean up :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

skyraaa said:


> iv put all our names in the title thread we r now that chat alot up 4 ladies :haha:!

:rofl: just looked at the list. :-D good times hehehe.

I don't blame you, sometimes you just need a rest from the BDing :haha: Although, me and my OH will be dtd tonight. I've felt some twinging on the left side of my womb today so today might be the day! Either way, we will be continuing our plan of dtd every 2/3 days even though I must admit, sometimes i'm just not in the mood :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> iv put all our names in the title thread we r now that chat alot up 4 ladies :haha:!
> 
> :rofl: just looked at the list. :-D good times hehehe.
> 
> I don't blame you, sometimes you just need a rest from the BDing :haha: Although, me and my OH will be dtd tonight. I've felt some twinging on the left side of my womb today so today might be the day! Either way, we will be continuing our plan of dtd every 2/3 days even though I must admit, sometimes i'm just not in the mood :haha:Click to expand...

go girl jump on oh :haha: my oh just said look do u mind if we dont have sex 2night im shattered god how the tables hav defo turned lol


----------



## mzswizz

lol thats funny. I think DH wouldnt turn down dtd. Well unless he is very sleepy :haha: But the tables have turned completely. Usually its us women saying not tonight now its our men who are saying hunnie not tonight :rofl: classic


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

LOL. How TTC changes us and the natural courses of things :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: that is so true. Even DH noticed. He use to complain about having too much sex just to make a baby :rofl: Im like fine just act like you're not now let's go :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

i gotta tell u tho im slightly glad im past ov lol think im just as warn out as oh is and it will b nice 2 go 2 sleep without cum running down my leg :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: you girls crack me up!! Yeah I too am happy I'm past ovulation! 

My dh is so funny about the whole BD thing... before we were married he was all like "You'll get pregnant after the first month"(funny enough I did but mced..) and I NEVER in my life thought I would be the one demanding :sex: but now that we're TTC... hes always like "oh I'm too tired it was a long day" :wacko: "I've got a headache" :haha: YES hes used that line on me a few times!!


----------



## mzswizz

wow not the headache excuse. DH TRIED to use that and i still pounced on him.


----------



## skyraaa

oh has said i can dtd if i give him a massage hmmmmm let me think about naaa ur alright lol


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: i wouldve done the same thing


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

lol yea definitely would do the same! Mine is trying to do the oh i'm tired excuse atm and i'm just saying to him. I don't care. Tonight we dtd! :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

thats how you got to be when it comes to ttc. show no mercy :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oh i wont hehehe although tbh i'm not in the mood either after hearing that our miscarriage was a girl but, without dtd there won't be any BFPs!!!

I seem to have got in the good books by letting him watch his favourite show so there'll be no excuse!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yay i guess we all will be busy bees tonight :happydance:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

We're arguing now... :-S looks like no BDing :-(


----------



## mzswizz

oh he is just doing it so its an excuse to not dtd


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

lol probably. Although I'm a bit annoyed now so we'll see.


----------



## AC1987

Does anyone find the prenatal vitamins taste nasty?? bllleeeecchh!!


----------



## sheeps24

Ive got some folic acid that you just take like a tablet although i keep forgetting


----------



## mzswizz

yes i think prenatals are disgusting. It has this plastic sweet nasty taste to it.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Im like sheeps. frolic acid if i remember to take it!! Tastes ok tho as just have to swallow the tablet.


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies i got good news. Looks like DH and I will be dtd tonight :happydance: He called before he just came home and he said all he want to do is have sex and play video games :rofl: Which is fine with me AND we are going to krispy kreme to get some delicious original glazed doughnuts yummy. He said those will strengthen him for the sex later :rofl: Well atleast i dont have to try and get him in the mood tonight thank goodness because if it was up to me, it would be a no go tonight :rofl: Also DH is off wednesday and thursday so lets see whats happen for the following days.


----------



## mzswizz

Ladies ladies ladies! I just got another free psychic reading from Inbal and this is what it says...

"Numerology wise if all is ok health wise with both of you you should be able to get pregnant starting your coming birth date and until his next birth date at 2012 with probably a baby boy, the tarot suggested indeed it is possible the time frame for your pregnancy is up to 3 months from now. the tarot were also worrying a bit about your cycle , try to make sure it is balanced and you are ready for it. i wish you good luck."

Now this is freaky because my birthday is coming up soon! Also, my cycles have been crazy and i didnt tell the psychic anything about my cycle and Inbal was spot on. Also I am going to the doc about my cycles etc. So ummm this is really great! My PMA is very high now and this is the best thing to read before I go to bed well after DH and I shower and dtd then go to bed :haha: What do you ladies think? This is so weird that the day DH and I talking about babies etc that I receive this tonight in my email.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oo that's good Mzswizz! It's great when you don't have to do anything. PLus those doghnuts are abosulte heaven! :-D 
and from that reading, your bfp must be round the corner!! GL hope you catch that egg soon! :-D

well last night me and OH managed to dtd, make up style. I think this style might be the best :haha: que the pillow under bum and OH laughing at what appears to be the idiocy of it :shrug: :haha: 

Got a drs appt for 10am this morning to talk about me returning to work on Monday...might just squeeze in a TTC talk as well! hehehehe. At least it's not raining here anymore :-D

x


----------



## AC1987

Good morning everyone :) blaahhh FF now makes me at 3dpo!!! ugh even more waiting now!!


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-yay for dtd with DH and GL hopefully you get some answers about ttc :thumbup:

AC-Aw boo. Well atleast it doesnt have you at 1dpo so thats a bright side of it :haha: But i know what you mean about the wait.

AFM, good afternoon ladies! All i would like to say is thank you Krispy Kreme :rofl: DH and I dtd last night and this morning I was woke up by DH pouncing on me so we dtd again :haha: It was funny because afterwards, he told me that he wants to have sex 24/7 with me and this is what i signed up for when i got married to him :rofl: Well since he's in a good mood....Xmas BFP here we come!! I think we all are going to get our bfp sooner rather than later. And that reading just gave me a little inspiration that im on the right path to a successful pregnancy.


----------



## skyraaa

hello lovely ladies how r we all 2day?

ac arghhhh thats annoying :( i dont chart so im just guessing ov so im prob wrong 2 lol

ttc glad u managed 2 get some :happydance: funny how men get in the mood when u get on top and shove ur tits in there face ...... or is that just me :rofl:

mzswizz im defo thinking ur bfp is round the corner just make sure u jump on dh lots and lots sure he wont mind lol

well iv just got in from work and im knackered sthere defo will NOT!!b any bding 2night but i did say that last night and we still did woops lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

mzswizz said:


> TTC-yay for dtd with DH and GL hopefully you get some answers about ttc :thumbup:
> 
> AC-Aw boo. Well atleast it doesnt have you at 1dpo so thats a bright side of it :haha: But i know what you mean about the wait.
> 
> AFM, good afternoon ladies! All i would like to say is thank you Krispy Kreme :rofl: DH and I dtd last night and this morning I was woke up by DH pouncing on me so we dtd again :haha: It was funny because afterwards, he told me that he wants to have sex 24/7 with me and this is what i signed up for when i got married to him :rofl: Well since he's in a good mood....Xmas BFP here we come!! I think we all are going to get our bfp sooner rather than later. And that reading just gave me a little inspiration that im on the right path to a successful pregnancy.

There we have it ladies. If we want our OH to dtd, get Krispy Kreme doughnuts! :haha: although my OH doesn't like them all that much :-( Mzswizz congrats on the dtd hehe. The more the dtd, the higher the chances!  

AC- poor you! it's so annoying. i think it's the worst part of TTC...the damn waiting and not knowing anything!

oh the drs went ok. I said about the pregnancy the other month and she did a bit of feeling in my tummy and was like there's definitely nothing there now :-( but at least I know that OH and I work! :haha: she asked about us TTC and I lost my nerve and was like "well we're not ACTIVELY trying...." :blush: I'm going back in 8 weeks so she can weigh me soo I'll ask her then...IF it hasn't happened already :-D


----------



## mzswizz

skyraaa-im doing well and yes dtd alot is something dh wont mind because he already said he wants to have sex 24/7. Im just hoping i have the stamina to keep going :rofl:

ttc-well atleast you go back and then you can talk about it. Im going to talk to my doctor about all the issues and questions i have. I hope he prepared to sit there for a few hours :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

im hoping we all get our december :bfp: bloody hell we all deserve it we all been working 4 it lol!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i know! And what are the odds that now i finally get to go to the doctor and also DH has been in a sex all day mood lately so hopefully that stays and doesnt go away because we need this bfp :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

we NEED to b bump buddies :)


----------



## mzswizz

yes when is everyone's next AF is due? Mines should be here around Dec. 24th


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

hear, hear! FX'd to be bump budies :-D

I don't know exactly when mine is due but I believe it to be around 12th dec! :-D


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

btw, i'm getting an ache in my tummy....like an AF pain but i'm nowhere near! wondering what it could be (hoping ovulation though!) hopefully the dtd last night caught the possible egg! :-D


----------



## skyraaa

got a achey tummy sunday so hoping that was ov af is due 10th according 2 my calender :)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Just talked to another psychic (yes i'm defo obsessed!) and she totally zoned into exactly what's been happening in my life and my OHs. I asked about pregnancy and she actually said that she sees one reaaallly soon and actually asked if there's a chance i'm pregnant now! exciting! 

Sorry just had to share it as i've promised OH i wouldn't talk to any more psychics! lol :bush:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

that :bush: :haha: was meant to be :blush:!!!


----------



## mzswizz

aw boo so i got to wait longer darnit :haha: but im due to ov around the time you ladies are due for AF like around the 10th which im worried about because i go to the doc on the 8th and i know i wont get the results back until after ov :dohh: So im just going to dtd and hope for the best and when push comes to shove i can just get bloodwork done to see if i ov'd anyways :haha: 

TTC-i like that reading. did you pay for it? sounds like you ladies are in ov mode. Im still 11 days away. It seems so close yet so far :haha:


----------



## Samantha_

I have no idea when im due af... im still not any way regular since I got my implant out :thumbup:


----------



## Samantha_

oops didnt mean to do thumbs up there! haha thats wat I get for watchin tv and doin this at same time :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Dont worry im the same way :haha: Im trying to register for courses, be on BnB, talk to DH about everything, think about the doc appt, and do the bills all at once :dohh: Can you say headache?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Yea i paid to talk to her... $1.99 a minute with the first 3 mins free. Still, I found her amazing. Would recommend her thoroughly! Although she did say that apparently throughout the first few months of pregnancy there'll be issues with my OH as he isn't 100% ready yet...:-S i've asked him and he says he is but he is known for hiding things like feelings from me so we'll just have to wait and see...(more waiting! grrr!) If you want a link to her I will gladly send you it :-D

Totally agree with you. Just keep the bding!!!! :-D more BDing = more likelyhood of bfp!!! :-D


----------



## skyraaa

im not sure when im testing tho may wait till im late coz i wuddent want the heartache of another chemical and :thumbup: 2 u 2 sam lol x


----------



## AC1987

ok so from what I gather from reading these last few posts is that donuts makes dh wanna bd!!! :haha: 

So AF is due for me on dec 11th... there abouts. But will most likely test at 10 dpo :)


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Yea i paid to talk to her... $1.99 a minute with the first 3 mins free. Still, I found her amazing. Would recommend her thoroughly! Although she did say that apparently throughout the first few months of pregnancy there'll be issues with my OH as he isn't 100% ready yet...:-S i've asked him and he says he is but he is known for hiding things like feelings from me so we'll just have to wait and see...(more waiting! grrr!) If you want a link to her I will gladly send you it :-D
> 
> Totally agree with you. Just keep the bding!!!! :-D more BDing = more likelyhood of bfp!!! :-D

bloody hell how much did it cost in total?


----------



## skyraaa

ac i really hope we start the bump buddy group :)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

it cost $19.90 altogether. I still have money left on my account there but will definitely save it! hehehe. I know its bad but I just couldn't resist!

I'm with you Skyraaa. I couldn't take what I went through last month with the pregnancy tests. Will wait until around 20th I think. 

really hope we can have that bump buddies group now! hehehe!

:-D


----------



## Samantha_

skyraaa said:


> im not sure when im testing tho may wait till im late coz i wuddent want the heartache of another chemical and :thumbup: 2 u 2 sam lol x

:haha::haha:


----------



## Samantha_

Can someone plz explain the whole ovulating thing plz? I just dont get it
how do I figure out when im ovulating? 
how long do I ovulate for? 
and do we :sex: when im ovulating or before??? :shrug:
who wud hav thought ttc wud be so confusing :blush:


----------



## AC1987

Samantha_ said:


> Can someone plz explain the whole ovulating thing plz? I just dont get it
> how do I figure out when im ovulating?
> how long do I ovulate for?
> and do we :sex: when im ovulating or before??? :shrug:
> who wud hav thought ttc wud be so confusing :blush:

Depends on how long your cycles are, you can chart by using a BBT or opks but I've never used opks so I can't give that much advise on them. You'll find before ov you'll have EWCM.. well not everyone gets it :haha: I do know however that bding before ov is good! aahha sorry I really can't give advise!


----------



## mzswizz

i agree with what ac says. Amd it always good to bd before ov becuase you have a better chance at catching the egg. From ov on forward its still a chance but its slim. 

AFM, DH and i are going out for burgers yummy. Im starting to get sharp pains in my ovary area possible ov'ing early :shrug: Also DH just ate another doughnut :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

sam without charting or using opks u cant b accurate but normally its half way through ur cycle uov but if u have long cycles its not always the case just dtd lots about 1 week after af stops lol


----------



## Samantha_

aww im all confuddled! :confused::blush:


----------



## mzswizz

ok depending on your cycles depends on what cycle day you ov on. Since my cycles are around 35-36 days, i ov on cd22-23. Supposedly, you ovulate 14 days after bleeding stops. But that is for a woman who's luteal phase is the average 14 days. In order to get a glimpse of around when you ov in your cycle. You could take your body temp or use opks.


----------



## Samantha_

thank u girls....do i use the opk every day? sorry for all the questions :)


----------



## skyraaa

i say use 1 from day 10 hun then u b covered or just dtd lots and try not 2 worry about it :)


----------



## josephine3

Oh my life you ladies talk quicly I can not keep up!!!! can anyone please please tell me which page that address to get the free readings is on cos I seriously cant find it :(


----------



## Samantha_

skyraaa said:


> i say use 1 from day 10 hun then u b covered or just dtd lots and try not 2 worry about it :)

sounds like a plan :)
when im on here I feel like I should be charting n all that but I just cant get it it2 my head......:blush:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Im the same samantha. i keep thinking i should be charting but completely forget to take my temp. lol. i can't really expand on the advice these ladies have already said. just gl!!!  keep at the dtd! 


I think we will be dtd again tonight. i just suggested it and oh is actually up for it :-D hehehe!!!


----------



## AC1987

Since I started temping I feel like my body is a science experiment :haha::haha:


----------



## josephine3

Hahaha.. I went to the view past answers and the first answer I clicked on was yours!!!! 

What is numerology anyway?!
Can you ask more than one psychic?

Thanks for the link i found it evenutally lol psychic hecate says baby specialist yay lol!

oh dear this is more fun than it should be


----------



## Samantha_

aww Im beginning to think I need a break from this forum...cant take this TTC anymore :cry: my head is fried :cry::cry:


----------



## mzswizz

SAM-Im not good at charting myself...too much work for me and dh doesnt like the sound of the thermometer beeping and waking him up :rofl:

josephine- the website is https://www.allexperts.com/el/Psychics/

You can see the description of each psychic on the right and check out the ones that are available and choose the one you want to use and click on ask question under their name. You should receive a response no later than 3 days.


----------



## skyraaa

Samantha_ said:


> aww Im beginning to think I need a break from this forum...cant take this TTC anymore :cry: my head is fried :cry::cry:

awwww hun u will b ok if u feel u need a break maybe just have sex if and when u want 4 a while instead of worrying about all that other stuff, if u need 2 talk we all here hun xx


----------



## mzswizz

i agree with skyraaa. You dont need to worry about opks and all that. we know we dont. im just going with the flow and pray for the best.


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies! Youve all been busy had 4 pages to catch up on! Dont worry Samantha I dont understand ovulation much or charting or temping etc .. Im just going with the flow and not using opks its all abit much, Im only going to use opks if in months and months im still not pregnant, As for my af it was due about 4 days ago but im thinking because i just came of bc the :witch: is messing with me! Ive had 2 bfns so im confused but il just see what shwos up first af or bfp! How is everyone today? x


----------



## Samantha_

aw thanks so much girls :flower:
I think I just think too much sometmes :blush:


----------



## josephine3

OOh you're late sheeps thats good, but i did i admit have stupidly long cycles after coming off the pill, how long have u been off it? 
Im about 11dpo toady starting to get excited/worried/scared/not get hopes up


----------



## josephine3

AAAARRRGGHHH the computer keeps losing my posts while im typing!!!! Thanks for the link mszwizz for the 3rd time of typing lol. Samantha I hope you're not too down :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

sheeps-let's hope its more of a bfp than af :thumbup: and im doing great! other than dealing with DH screaming because he is playing video games...everything is okay :rofl:

samantha-trust me we all do. But i guess thats why now we take the relax approach and just dtd and whatever happens happens even tohugh we are always rooting for a bfp at the end of the cycle :haha:

josephine-you're welcome and sometimes my internet is slow so it does duplicates messages on here :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

Ive only been off bc for as month so im not sure whats going on!


----------



## sheeps24

Thanks mzswizz me 2 :)


----------



## mzswizz

i remember i took bc but it was only for a week because the ones i took made me not want to eat and i slept majority of my day so it was a no go for me.


----------



## sheeps24

Ive been on 2 different makes on for about 2 days and it made me sick! Then i switched to Logynon and i think ive been on it a couple of years not too long though


----------



## mzswizz

i think our bodies arent made for bcp :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

No i dont, Sorry if tmi but ever since i came off it my sex drive is back! I actually feel like it now but when i was on bc i never felt like it


----------



## josephine3

I dont think its any good for our bodies to take it. I plan never to again! no hormonal birth control! tho i dont plan on ever using birth control full stop hahahha


----------



## mzswizz

dont worry thats not tmi. But i know what you mean. Any little ttc thing i tired that just didnt work usually dropped my sex drive significantly. Now...im like the sex goddess :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

:haha: its alot better


----------



## mzswizz

Note to self...Dont let DH play video games after eating doughnuts :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

I didnt think i had any symptoms but man my boobs are soooore on the sides this evening and for some reason i have lots of spots on my chest... best be a good sign otherwise its just gross!! lol


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: hope its more of a good sign. I had sharp quick pains earlier. Dont know why but good thing we been dtd every day thats all im saying :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

Wow im finally caught up on all my threads on bnb!! its a chore but someone's got to do it it does take ages tho


----------



## mzswizz

yes i know what you mean. Lately its not alot of talk on the other threads so im pretty much mostly on this one chatting away and dont have to worry about the others


----------



## josephine3

Dunno how you get your man into bed so often!! mine needs to get himself a higher sex drive


----------



## mzswizz

DH always tells me its because he's a virgo :rofl: and every time he sees me he gets motivated to dtd :rofl: but i notice that he has always had a high sex drive


----------



## sheeps24

Im having a right good chuckle here! Theres a website called damn you auto correct and its people conversations that the iphone has auto corrected its so funny and has really cheered me up!


----------



## AC1987

sheeps24 said:


> Im having a right good chuckle here! Theres a website called damn you auto correct and its people conversations that the iphone has auto corrected its so funny and has really cheered me up!

love that site!! :haha:


Awwww my dh needs a higher sex drive tooo!!! He RARELY wants it crazy cause I used to thiink all guys wanted it like all the time... oh how wrong I was!!


----------



## sheeps24

Its making me want a iphone for this reason!


----------



## mzswizz

my android phone use to do autocorrect ugh hated it


----------



## skyraaa

hello :) 

i went to bed 2 early last night so been catching up this morning u ladies do make me chuckle :haha:

jose, oooooh u so close now u might b the first of our lil group 2 get ur bfp fx that wud b awesome 

sheeps, this is my second month off bcp my first af came at 32 days but it was only late because i had a chemical so it is posible 2 get preggas straight after the pill fx 4 u 2 hun

mszwizz how did u get on last night did u manage 2 get him off the comp bloody men they get abit excited when they playing dont they lol
hope u managed 2 get some :)

well oh was tired so we went 2 bed early i was pretty tired myself so i thought il go with him hav a nice cuddle :) WRONG now i cant believe im saying this but oh tried it on with me :o i was actually telling him no but he still managed2 get his own way so there i was again with a fanny full of sperm but 4 no bloody purpose this time :rofl:


----------



## beccah11

new to the site, just wanted to say HI! :)


----------



## skyraaa

beccah11 said:


> new to the site, just wanted to say HI! :)

hello beccah :wave: welcome :) wud u like 2 join our lil group :)


----------



## beccah11

thanks! love this site already, so easy to use! :haha:
and yessss please :) xx


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: il add ur name hun anything goes on here so feel free 2 talk about wot u want even if its moaning about ur oh that what most of us do :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi Ladies! Hi Beccah!!

Like Skyraaa me and OH went to bed early and gosh i've missed alot! hehe. 

Hope everyone is ok today :-D

Mzswizz hope you got OH to get off the video games and put that doughnut to good use :haha:

Jose and Sheeps- i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!! :-D

x


----------



## beccah11

haha! think i'll fit in well with that! need someone to have a grumble and moan to sometimes!! :haha:


HIII TTCwitPCOS! x


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

You've come the the right thread then Beccah! We love a good moan! especially about our OHs :haha: :-D 

well...i do anyhow :haha:


----------



## beccah11

hahah, i agree! 
theres always something :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

:haha: i know ttc its crazy how these ladies talk :haha:

im gd just got a bit of a headache ooooh maybe its a symptom lol, did u go 2 bed early 4 a reason hun ?? ;) lol
i sooo didnt want it last night but bloody oh was like a dog on heat so i just turned 2 spoons and let him get on with it so romantic :rofl:

beccan im sure u will fit in nicely this site is gd but i think sometimes its abit stressful coz every1 wants the same thing and ppl get obsesed with ttc so its nice 2 hav this thread going :)


----------



## beccah11

i can imagine! i cant get my head round charting, temps ect atm, but i'm sure when i get the hang of it i could get pretty obsessed! :haha:





skyraaa said:


> oh was like a dog on heat so i just turned 2 spoons and let him get on with it so romantic :rofl:

HAHAHAH! thats exactly what i'm like sometimes!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Yea we did but it didn't really work properly tbh :-S ... lets just say he got very sore so had to stop :-( but we dtd the night before so if there's an egg in me then hopefully we caught it! Just hope he's unsore for tonight :haha:

Lol Skyraaa, defo romantic! :haha: well at least IF you ov'd late then you'll have covered all bases!


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Yea we did but it didn't really work properly tbh :-S ... lets just say he got very sore so had to stop :-( but we dtd the night before so if there's an egg in me then hopefully we caught it! Just hope he's unsore for tonight :haha:
> 
> Lol Skyraaa, defo romantic! :haha: well at least IF you ov'd late then you'll have covered all bases!

oooooh at least u will hav 2day old sperm 2night so :happydance: for more mature spermies i remember earlier this month i was examining oh ball saying ooooh they quite hard u must hav some decent lil swimmers in there :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:rofl: well they do say if you wait a bit it gives them higher chance of better sperm! hehehe. 

FX'd he's not sore tonight :-S


----------



## skyraaa

my oh used that excuse last month ooooo my willys sore i was like stop being a baby no pain no gain bloody men!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:rofl: I just was like, ok. and went into a little mood to show him my displeasure lol. Que an hour of grovelling :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> :rofl: I just was like, ok. and went into a little mood to show him my displeasure lol. Que an hour of grovelling :haha:

who was govelling bet it was u lol whn me and oh argue or i get in a mood after im like please hav sex with me god i must sound so desperate lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Lol no it was him. I'm pretty certain I have OH wrapped round my finger :haha:


----------



## AC1987

:haha::haha::haha: TTC makes us desperate!! Theres been times when I'm all like "please have sex with me!! Am I ugly to you now is that why you wont?" (even though we have been just 2 nights ago)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Lol AC. I do the same! :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

i know i feel like im always the 1 wanting it apart from last night ;) think hes playing me at my own game lol

god please let me get my bfp this month!!! i cant deal with all this sex again lol my ladybits r in need of a break, wel until 9 months later :haha: theu it will get a battering haha


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies, Welocome beccah :hi: Well still no af! Was naughty today though and bought a iphone off ebay! So much for saving oopise seeing oh tomoro so yay!


----------



## Samantha_

Hi beccah :wave:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Omgosh ladies. I really don't know what's got into me. I've just spent the last 10 mins crying :-S ... maybe another sign of ovulation?!?! its very wierd! :haha: 

Soo how has everyone's day gone? Well I hope :-D


----------



## skyraaa

haha every1 else is buying pressies 4 other ppl but sheeps buying a iphone 4 herself good girl lol

im feeling differant 2day not sure if its in my head as im only 5dpo :haha:
iv had a headache all day and had a few cramps also felt dizzy hmmmmm

i need the time 2 hurry so i can :test:


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Omgosh ladies. I really don't know what's got into me. I've just spent the last 10 mins crying :-S ... maybe another sign of ovulation?!?! its very wierd! :haha:
> 
> Soo how has everyone's day gone? Well I hope :-D

i think ov does that change in hormones i reccon i was a right bitch 2 oh last month around ov lol


----------



## AC1987

I'm feeling more emotional too... my sis said something that hurt :( Shes getting married next month and she texts me saying that I better not get preg cause she doesn't want me stealing the spotlight off her :(... but like I wouldnt even be showing if I was and I've been trying for like 5-6 months now. :cry:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

lol well hopefully it's a good sign! hehe

ooo skyraaa, I'm sure those could be symptoms but I don't know how soon they'd happen. but each woman is different! :-D fingers crossed for you!!

Sheeps! we can't even afford presents for each other this year! :rofl: Hope the phone is good! 

It's always the waiting! I think I could cope if it wasn't for all the waiting and not knowing!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

AC - :hugs: hope you're ok hun. Getting married does funny things to girls! :hugs: x


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> I'm feeling more emotional too... my sis said something that hurt :( Shes getting married next month and she texts me saying that I better not get preg cause she doesn't want me stealing the spotlight off her :(... but like I wouldnt even be showing if I was and I've been trying for like 5-6 months now. :cry:

its a bit insensitive of her but she prob didnt mean anything by it ppl just dont know wot 2 say anyway this is our month hun x


----------



## WrightMom2be

Hi Ladies!! :wave: Can if I join in on all this fun?


----------



## mzswizz

whoa i had alot of catching up to do :haha: Well dh and i dtd so thank goodness he put that doughnut to use :rofl: But now i have a terrible headache and dont know why. Hope all you ladies are okay.

Becca-Welcome!!

AC-Can you say bridezilla :rofl:

TTC-hormones can really mess us up! Stupid hormones :haha:

Sheeps-Yay an iphone. I wanted to get one of those.

Skyraaa-I need a break from dtd already so come on december bfps!!

Wright-Welcome and sure you can join!


----------



## sheeps24

People get a bit crazy when planning there weddings and stuff .. 

I hope they are signs skyraa fingers crossed!

Im always treating my self! I dont have a very good job either just part time minimum wage .. It was cheap though just over a hundred pounds and im going to sell the phone i have now so i should neali make it back! Any opinions for on af? Just about a week late now 2 negative tests


----------



## sheeps24

:hi: mzswizz and welcome Wright


----------



## skyraaa

WrightMom2be said:


> Hi Ladies!! :wave: Can if I join in on all this fun?

hey hun :wave: welcome 2 our crazy thread il add ur name 2 the list :)


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz where u been iv missed u :haha: so u got down and dirty god them doughnuts r gd :rofl: 

sheeps i wud try nd wait it out if no af or bfp in a couple of weeks time id go 2 docs they may give u sumit 2 make :wich: come 

iv just got in from xmas shopping tired now so defo no dtd 2night 4 me no matter how horny oh gets he can hav a wank :rofl:


----------



## WrightMom2be

Thank you! I have been looking for a thread like this! I am always in need of some laughter lol :)


----------



## sheeps24

Thanks Skyraa i do hope she shows soon she is quite annoying!


----------



## skyraaa

whight this is defo the right place 2 come im often sat at my laptop laughing my head off lol

sheeps that wud really piss me off 2 i do feel 4 ya hun x


----------



## mzswizz

yes the doughnuts are amazing!! too bad there's none left :rofl: But it seems like dh is in the mood again but got to run errands so i can get back in college in january.

sheeps-I agree with skyraa just wait another week or so and then go to the doc.


----------



## WrightMom2be

Oh man I wish doughnuts work for DH. But no they would put him into a food coma and then i'll be screwed for like a week, and not in a good way. :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

:haha: wright ur funny i know wot u mean tho my oh lovesss his food he got the fat belly 2 show it :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz u better maketime 4 dtd in ur hectic scedual get the doughnuts ready :haha:


----------



## WrightMom2be

Yeah my DH is the same with all foods and the belly :haha: I normally have to jump him before he eats or during!


----------



## skyraaa

haha just like my oh trouble is he wont eat fertility foods lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Lol. My OH is the same and then complains that he's way to big! men! :haha: Although I've managed to convince him to take vitamins so that his spermies will be strong swimmers! :haha:

Hello Wright!!!!


----------



## WrightMom2be

Oh yeah mine won't either. But then again neither will I. I am a super picky eater and it kills my DH. He always says I don't like anything good or with flavor. lol I finally got him to start taking vitamins, it only took 2 years to do so! :haha:


----------



## WrightMom2be

Hello TTC!! :wave: I still have to get my DH to do his SA. I keep telling him I need to know what I'm working with :haha: but I think he knows that things will change if its not good. He's not ready to get out of his silly habit. lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Yea men are just so hard to change! We're not at the point of SA yet but I thought, "hey if I have to take frolic acid and vitamins...so can you!!!" hence the vitamins :haha: and to be fair he's actually accepted it and is taking them! :happydance:


----------



## WrightMom2be

The doctors already ordered the DH to have the SA done but he is being a big freaking baby. :rofl: He then told me that he wanted to wait till we got the results back from my HSG before he goes and does the SA. I'm about to schedule it for him then wait till he gets home and be like "Honey... you have your SA on this day! Congrats!! haha"


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:rofl: will be funny to see his face!  Men need to accept that it's not all about us, it's about them as well!!! hehe.


----------



## WrightMom2be

He would not be a happy camper that's for sure. lol But I don't care cause I need to know! It has been killing me that he hasn't had it done. My doctor sent in the lab order for him to have it done back on Halloween! We have been waiting over 2 years to have a doctor suggest to have a SA done. ](*,)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

tut men! They can be so annoying! :-S :-( but we need them and love them :-D hehe


----------



## sheeps24

Men are so annoying! Me and oh just had a huge fight and think we are not going to bother now, You may have read that we dont live together yet and were young so i said that its a bit silly we dont live together and he automatically says oh we wont bother then blah blah!


----------



## WrightMom2be

I'm sorry to hear that you guys are fighting. I hate fighting with my DH. It puts me in a bad mood for days. :( I hope you guys make up very soon!!


----------



## sheeps24

I hope so 2, Thankyou


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Sheeps - :hugs: hope you're ok. I hate arguing too. It puts you on a real downer. Hope you sort things out soon hun :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

Awww fighting with your dh or oh sucks! :(


----------



## josephine3

I just got one of my free readings back :( it dont look so good :(

I am sorry but both numerology and the tarot suggest maybe both of you are not ready yet for having a mutual baby and also that chances for baby in the future for you and him are not so big. i did not see special fertility issue with you personally and the tarot suggested you will be able to have at least one baby boy if not more.


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> I just got one of my free readings back :( it dont look so good :(
> 
> I am sorry but both numerology and the tarot suggest maybe both of you are not ready yet for having a mutual baby and also that chances for baby in the future for you and him are not so big. i did not see special fertility issue with you personally and the tarot suggested you will be able to have at least one baby boy if not more.

oh right well wot does she know she prob a shit phiscic and wot can they really tell from ur email addy hmmm maybe u shud get a proper 1 done with a person face2face i wudent let it worry u or ruin ur day hun u WILL!!! get that bfpx


----------



## josephine3

thanks hun it wont ruin my day i got a reaaaaalllly faint line this morning :)


----------



## josephine3

wanna see pics? theyre not very good and it is reaaally faint


----------



## skyraaa

fighting with oh is shit coz im 2 stuborn 2 bk down even tho i know im in the wrong il stand my ground but that = no sex, so im punishing myself,
i also hate it when oh ignores me when im ranting or he says i love u while im mid rant lol bloody men cant live wit them cant hav babies without them lol


----------



## skyraaa

oooooh yes please im all excited now :D


----------



## AC1987

skyraaa said:


> fighting with oh is shit coz im 2 stuborn 2 bk down even tho i know im in the wrong il stand my ground but that = no sex, so im punishing myself,
> i also hate it when oh ignores me when im ranting or he says i love u while im mid rant lol bloody men cant live wit them cant hav babies without them lol

:haha: agrees.... saying I love you does not make everything better.. sometimes you just need to clear the air on things not just patch it up. bahah if I'm arguing I go "I'm not finished yet!!" :haha: I admit I can be a bitch at times


----------



## skyraaa

yeah i can b 1 hell of a bitch lol but sometimes u just get sooo wound up u hav 2 let it all out and not stop and i nearly always end up in tears coz im frustrated lol our poor ohs lol


----------



## skyraaa

jose wheres these pics im patiently waiting here come on lol


----------



## josephine3

I hate when my oh ignores me too.. he will just walk out in the middle of an arguement and come back a few hrs later like its all fine.. im like.. hey im still mad!! nothing got sorted!! :dohh:

he's sum pics but like i say they are hard to see
 



Attached Files:







11dpo dec.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 21









11dpodec2.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 17









zoom.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## skyraaa

ooooh i can defo see something there is it pink irl? how many dpo r u now?
i thinking this cud b the start of a :bfp: omg i hope it is!!!!


----------



## josephine3

arrrghhh really??! I hope so too! Im around 11 dpo but it could be less im not sure. it is pink but kinda smudgy, like the line doesnt have definite edges. and its super super faint so it could be we both have line eye hehe.. i hope its a real line tho!


----------



## josephine3

Wow id be honoured to make the 1st bfp of the thread I extra specially want it to be now haha


----------



## skyraaa

i know hun that b awesome im keeping everything crossed 4 u im sure more group members will look at it tomorro lots of dust 2 u :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## josephine3

I know i gotta go to bed but i wanna stay up to check back hehe night night xx


----------



## josephine3

p.s. im not testing in the am as dont have any!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

ooo Josephine!! I can see something! hoping this is your BFP!! I'll keep my FX'd for you hun! Hopefully this is the first of many to come!!! :happydance:

Gosh I'm all excited for you now! :-D

And mine does the same when we are in an argument. When he's calmed down it's "what's wrong? I love you." and i'm just like I don't care, i'm still in a damn mood!!!! :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:dust: to everyone! :-D


----------



## sheeps24

You know all the banner things you all have that count ovulationa nd stuff where do you get them from lol? And :dust: to you Josephine


----------



## WrightMom2be

:dust: to you josephine!!


----------



## mzswizz

sheeps-you can get them at countdowntopregnancy.com

josephine-i see something too! fxed :thumbup:

AFM, when dh and i argue its just silence until we spend hours talking it out. Im thinking we are going to dtd tonight because i see DH is in the mood. He has to work tomorrow so 1 round isnt going to kill him :haha: We had went out to dinner and the food was great! Now all im going to do is dtd and wait for my doc appt


----------



## skyraaa

jose r u picking up some more tests 2day? im excited now :haha:

sheeps just click on some1 elses and u can get 1 :)

hope every1 is ok, i acually turned oh down last night first time all month but i really cuddent b bothered and all that can b done this month is done now i think :rofl:

its really cold here 2day woke up and didnt want 2 get out of bed :( oh and i had cramping well more like twinges last night [-o<


----------



## AC1987

Is it normal for symptoms not to be felt til the day... or do they happen in the night but you just sleep through ti? 
I was SO tired last night went to bed early and didn't wake up once in the night.


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> Is it normal for symptoms not to be felt til the day... or do they happen in the night but you just sleep through ti?
> I was SO tired last night went to bed early and didn't wake up once in the night.

i think they can happen at anytime or come and go but some ppl dont hav any symptoms at all tiredness is a symptom oooooh iv been major tired still headachey and keep needing the toilet hopefully this is it 4 us roll on xmas bfps :)


----------



## LittleBunnie

:flower: My mom keeps whining on how everyone else is a GMA and shes not. Lol. She says i'm going to make her an old GMA. She's only 48!


----------



## skyraaa

LittleBunnie said:


> :flower: My mom keeps whining on how everyone else is a GMA and shes not. Lol. She says i'm going to make her an old GMA. She's only 48!

hey hun and welcome 2this craz thread :)

haha ur mom wants 2 b a gma mine was scared coz i spose being a nanny makes her sound old lol


----------



## LittleBunnie

I'm an only child? So my mom is hoping for kiddos soon. Lol.


----------



## skyraaa

awww better get baby dancing then :haha:


----------



## LittleBunnie

:D Lol. Poor Hubby.


----------



## AC1987

Awww I'd love to be able to make my parents grandparents :thumbup:


----------



## WrightMom2be

At first my mom said she wasn't ready to be a grandma, almost 3 years later all she says is she'll be one broke ass grandma. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

the first thing i do when i come on here is laugh :rofl: I see you ladies have been busy.

Littlebunnie-Welcome!!

AFM, ever since DH and I got married she has been saying come on now im not getting any younger, i want to see you pop me out some grandkids before i die you know :haha: My mom is soooo dramatic. You would think I get time seeing that my sister just gave birth to her 3rd child last month but nope my mom says she is tired of only getting grandbabies from my sister :rofl: Last night, DH fell asleep so dtd was a no go. Oh well let's hope he isnt too tired tonight (Liek that would stop me anyways :rofl: )


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello ladies, just read the whole thread...at work, oops!! Hey it is Friday after all!
Can I join in too please?
I only came off bc on the 17th of November so really new to this. I have noticed my sex drive is a lot higher then usual...just with my other halves was, I got blown out last night as he is ill and have friends over for the weekend dammit! :0( 
X


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome blondie! I so hate when people are over because that means no dtd unless we sneak and do it :haha: hopefully we all get our bfps!


----------



## Blondiejay

We own a maisonette and the walls are thin, don't think there will be a chance this weekend!
Plenty of doughnuts for him next week though i reckon!


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies had 3 pages to read again! Welcome the couple of newbie ladies ... News on af was spotting today so hopefully shes on her way! x


----------



## Samantha_

hey girls.... it always takes me ages 2 catch up!! u ladies can talk !! :)


----------



## mzswizz

blondie-I dont know what were in those doughnuts but they really put him in the mood :rofl:

sheeps-yay finally you can now start trying again :happydance:

sam-yep we sure can especially when it comes to complaining about our ohs and dhs :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

hello every1 and welcome blondie :wave:

sheeps thats gd news im happy 4 u now u can get on with a new cycle :)

mzswizz u better make sure u get some 2night cant miss 2 nights in a row doughnuts at the ready

blondie it must hav taken u ages 2 go through the whole thread bet it made u lol tho :)

sam yep we talk lots cant help it oh always moaning that i spend 2 much time on here lol

i may let oh hav some bding 2night im feeling in a giving mood lol x


----------



## mzswizz

oh yes i am going to force it on him tonight :rofl: its 9 days til ov. He better believe im going to attack him.


----------



## skyraaa

:rofl: u may ov early so tell him its best 2 cover all bases lol, so a uncomfy night 4 u 2night with it running down ur legs while u sleep lol and theres bound 2 b loads of it as u didnt dtd last night :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

oooh forgot jose do u hav any updates 4 us:D


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: actually it only leaks out when i use the bathroom or get up so thank goodness


----------



## skyraaa

:rofl: aaaah that lovely feeling when u get up and u can feel it coming out so u woddle like a duck 2 get to the toilet in time :haha: when me and oh wasnt trying he always used 2 laugh at me woddling 2 the toilet lol


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: thats exactly what i do and dh thinks its soooo funny


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Well hello everyone!!!! :hi:

welcome to the new ladies!!! :hugs:

:rofl: Mzswizz and Skyraaa. Totally agree. I hate that feeling straight after dtd with the spermies. My OH doesn't take any notice of me tho :shrug: :haha:

Jose - where are you?!?! We're all dying to know if there is any more news!!! :-D 

Well, there was no dtd for me last night as my OH was still really sore :-S altho to be honest, I couldn't be bothered either so in a way it wasn't too bad...will be jumping on him later though! :haha: 

Sooo how is everyone?!?! :-D


----------



## mzswizz

Im good just tired. Been running errands since 8am so I just finally got a chance to just relax. Now DH better dtd tonight because I been busting my behind today so he BETTER feel in the mood and not be tired :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

you tell him mzswizz! :rofl: I've told mine that maybe we should wait another day (just so he relaxes!) will be jumping on him later :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

im probably going to take dh out to ihop and then pounce lol


----------



## skyraaa

hello ttc :) im really gd ty i keep getting cramps/twinges so fx its a sign but dont u think 6dpo is a bit early lol, yep u defo gotta jump on oh 2night get them ripe 2day old spermies :haha:

mzswizz, wots ihop??


----------



## AC1987

I have a box of kleenix by the bed so I can grab them quick after bding cause I really don't like that feeling :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

skyraaa-ihop (international house of pancakes) is a nice little restaurant that serves breakfast lunch and dinner but they are mostly known for their pancakes which DH loves to death.

AC-i have a towl close by so i can just lay on it and wrap around me like a diaper :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> I have a box of kleenix by the bed so I can grab them quick after bding cause I really don't like that feeling :haha:

:rofl: yep defo gotta hav the sex tissues by the bed its all gd intil u hav friends rnd and u show them summit in ur bedroom and theres a bog roll on the bed side cabinet :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Skyraa - Well apparently cramps could happen from about a week after ovulation..which you are!! I'll definitely keep my fingers crossed for you!!! :-D

Ace- that's a really good idea! I might start having a box of tissues too! Saves getting up and risking losing what we really need in there! :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> skyraaa-ihop (international house of pancakes) is a nice little restaurant that serves breakfast lunch and dinner but they are mostly known for their pancakes which DH loves to death.
> 
> AC-i have a towl close by so i can just lay on it and wrap around me like a diaper :rofl:

that sounds awesome!!! love pancakes mmmm we dont have them in the uk :(


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Skyraa - Well apparently cramps could happen from about a week after ovulation..which you are!! I'll definitely keep my fingers crossed for you!!! :-D
> 
> Ace- that's a really good idea! I might start having a box of tissues too! Saves getting up and risking losing what we really need in there! :haha:

thanx hun im soooo hoping this is all our month lovely shiny bfps 4 xmas come on ladies pma!!!! we will do this :)


----------



## mzswizz

aww have to call and complain to ihop for you guys! ihop is amazing, you would get addicted to their pancakes if they were over there.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

if that is so Mzswizz then maybe its a good thing they're not in england...don't need to get any more fatter than I already am! :haha: 

Yes we've just got to think positive and those bfps will be on their way!! come'on bfps! We all want to see you! :-D

by the way mzswizz, where did you get the disney writing from on your signiture? I think it's great! :-D


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> aww have to call and complain to ihop for you guys! ihop is amazing, you would get addicted to their pancakes if they were over there.

we r defo missing out :( bloody uk must go 2 america just 2 experiance ihop lol


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-i love the pancakes. Now i really have to go there because i am in the mood for pancakes :rofl: and i got it from a woman on a thread i created called team conceive stress free or somethig like that lol and she made the banner for us.

Skyraaa-if i could i would ship the pancakes to you :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: waffles are better!!


:blush: So earlier I was looking at me bbs... and I'm like :o they've grown!! I start getting all excited about it thinking its a pg sign.. then I remember, I'm wearing a push up bra :haha::haha:


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> :haha: waffles are better!!
> 
> 
> :blush: So earlier I was looking at me bbs... and I'm like :o they've grown!! I start getting all excited about it thinking its a pg sign.. then I remember, I'm wearing a push up bra :haha::haha:

:rofl: awesome!! i was examining my nips earlier oooh the crazy things we do


----------



## mzswizz

AC-i love the huge waffles from Waffle House. They are amazing. I use to go there when i was younger. And you made me :rofl: so hard because of the bra comment. Even though that has happened to me plenty of times before :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

we dont hav a waffle house either god uk is crap lol


----------



## mzswizz

Wow no waffle house neither! You have to try it if you ever come to U.S.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Ac - :rofl: that made me lol!!! Im always checking mine out for the slightest change :blush: never really knew what i was looking for until last month. now i know and can't wait to see the changes again!!! 

Ooo i was in Iceland the other day and saw potato waffles. had a right flashback to my childhood :-D


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Mzswizz- ahhh. well i think it's great :-D im always trying to copy that style. such a child i am :blush: :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

defo!! starting 2 feel abit hungry now lol we need 2 stop talking food :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i so think we should stop talking about food because im about to go to ihop without DH :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

u cant do that lol way 2 a mans willy is thro his stomach lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Lol totally agree skyraaa!


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: that is sooo true. The minute dh smells food, he pounces :rofl:


----------



## Blondiejay

A bit too much info but just had my wicked way, didn't think I was in for a chance after blowing me out last night!! Yippeeeeeeee! :0)
Happy Friday!


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: yay 4 blondie shes now loaded with spermies :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Yay blondie!!! Thats great news. You know i never thought we would be here cheering and being happy just to dtd :rofl: im starting to get sharp quick pains again. Hmm wonder if im ov'ing early.


----------



## AC1987

:haha::haha: ahhh well I even cheer my DH when he finishes with a "Yes you did it!!!"


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> Yay blondie!!! Thats great news. You know i never thought we would be here cheering and being happy just to dtd :rofl: im starting to get sharp quick pains again. Hmm wonder if im ov'ing early.

ooooh u never know quick get bding lol i know its crazy we r all really pleased with ourselfs when we get some and feel the need 2 post it on here, we crazy ladies :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol now we are worst than the guys. Its like yay i dtd high five :rofl: and cant wait for dh to get home so i can get some bd in.


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> Lol now we are worst than the guys. Its like yay i dtd high five :rofl: and cant wait for dh to get home so i can get some bd in.

:haha: enjoy hun im sure we will hear about it tomorro lol


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so. Waiting for dh to come home is tiring as it is :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

You ladies can seriously TALK!! I cant keep up... and the things you come out with they make me :blush: and :haha:

So.. knowing what you are like i have one to share on this topic:




skyraaa said:


> :rofl: aaaah that lovely feeling when u get up and u can feel it coming out so u woddle like a duck 2 get to the toilet in time :haha: when me and oh wasnt trying he always used 2 laugh at me woddling 2 the toilet lol

I have the solution!!! To the preventing running down legs and losing spermies!
But its a bit gross..but hey I think u lot can handle it!!! if u have tissue, which i dont normally but wud help, dry off the outside area while lying down, then..sort of pinch your lady parts back together lol!!! make a seal! :haha:
Then you can stand up and go pee if u wish and even sorta hold loo roll over the area with ur finger and I swear less come out when i pee that way!! I know its gross and crazy but hey if sum ladies are out there putting raw eggs up their hoo-has...:shrug: its less gross than that!

Anyway.. ahem tmi session over, thanks for all the dust and good luck...sorry I havnt retested yet! I picked some up today but i probly wont test until.... monday! sorry.. Ive had an emotional day I had to take one of my degus (sorta like a big gerbil) to be put to sleep :cry:

I also have a busy weekend with oh and dont like to test when he's around cos he already thinks im a bnb addict!! 

Welcome newbies!!


----------



## josephine3

Oh and I also have no idea what ihop or waffle house is!! is it like a sweet waffle? We sometimes have them on pudding menus in restaurants but i dont think iv ever had one.. 
We have a programme called Man V Food I guess its on ur tv too he goes round america eating at all the biggest and best places and takes on food challenges! and everything is HUGE!! Americas restaurants seriously seem to serve big!! In the uk when u get a meal is some places u get like 10 chips. or fries i suppose they are to u guys? 
Can u get uk-style chips in america? you've sent me off on one now...


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like a good idea! And :hugs: i had to put a puppy to sleep once so i know the feeling. Monday seems so far away but i guess we can chat away until monday :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> You ladies can seriously TALK!! I cant keep up... and the things you come out with they make me :blush: and :haha:
> 
> So.. knowing what you are like i have one to share on this topic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: aaaah that lovely feeling when u get up and u can feel it coming out so u woddle like a duck 2 get to the toilet in time :haha: when me and oh wasnt trying he always used 2 laugh at me woddling 2 the toilet lol
> 
> I have the solution!!! To the preventing running down legs and losing spermies!
> But its a bit gross..but hey I think u lot can handle it!!! if u have tissue, which i dont normally but wud help, dry off the outside area while lying down, then..sort of pinch your lady parts back together lol!!! make a seal! :haha:
> Then you can stand up and go pee if u wish and even sorta hold loo roll over the area with ur finger and I swear less come out when i pee that way!! I know its gross and crazy but hey if sum ladies are out there putting raw eggs up their hoo-has...:shrug: its less gross than that!
> 
> Anyway.. ahem tmi session over, thanks for all the dust and good luck...sorry I havnt retested yet! I picked some up today but i probly wont test until.... monday! sorry.. Ive had an emotional day I had to take one of my degus (sorta like a big gerbil) to be put to sleep :cry:
> 
> I also have a busy weekend with oh and dont like to test when he's around cos he already thinks im a bnb addict!!
> 
> Welcome newbies!!Click to expand...

:rofl: so basicly u r staying we need 2 pinch our flaps together :rofl: love it defo gonna try it :)

poor lil degu we well them in the shop i work in a petshop lol

im the same oh hates me testing lol so hav 2 do it in secret lol


----------



## josephine3

Lol basically skyraa - but all the way down lol. you put it so poeticly!

Let me know how you get on haha

Yay another secret tester!! most people are like 'Im waiting for oh to be home..' Im like, 'Im waiting for him to go OUT!' you need time to study the stick :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

The waffles are the size of a plate! And yes they are sweet. And i think we can have uk chips here. I think i have seen them at certain restaurant. Especially on fish and chips night. And btw, im a secret tester :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

mzswizz said:


> The waffles are the size of a plate! And yes they are sweet. And i think we can have uk chips here. I think i have seen them at certain restaurant. Especially on fish and chips night. *And btw, im a secret tester *:rofl:

I knew it!!! :winkwink:
Yeah everyone in the uk goes mad for fish and chips! everyone likes it! I dont think Iv met anyone who doesnt.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i have to wait until dh leaves but sometimes i test while he's here. And i love fish and chips myself. Cant get enough and dh is an addict for them lol


----------



## josephine3

Sometimes I test while he's here but quietly and secretly lol!! But then I cant really study it as long as id like!


----------



## mzswizz

if i test around him, i wait until he's downstairs to study the test :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

I somtimes test while he's here but quietly and secretly lol!


----------



## mzswizz

dh always wants to be right in my face when i test so i like to do it while he isnt here so i can study and breath :rofl:


----------



## WrightMom2be

I lock myself in the bathroom if my dh is home so I can study the test in peace lol


----------



## mzswizz

dh has a little way of breaking and entering into the bathroom. one day im going to wait until he opens the door and scare the crap out of him. bet you that will teach him :rofl:


----------



## WrightMom2be

haha I bet that would. I always do the breaking and entering on him because he feels the need to lock the door. No reason to lock the door unless he's taking a test and it say pregnant :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: usually dh has the door unlock but sometimes i just pop in to say hello :rofl:


----------



## WrightMom2be

I do that too. :haha: he'll come home from work and lock himself in the bathroom, TMI: poop and play solitaire. I'm just like... pleassseee talk to me.... I am probably the reason he locks to door. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

sounds like my dh instead of solitaire he has his work ipad and iphone and im like honey this is how my day went and are you listening and he looks at me like dont use see im using the bathroom here :rofl:


----------



## WrightMom2be

Haha sounds just like my dh. Silly how men are though. lol


----------



## mzswizz

its funny how they expect privacy but when we go to take a test they treat us like how we treat them and if we send them away they get upset its like hellooooooo we are trying to study our test in peace here :rofl:


----------



## WrightMom2be

Oh yeah I know what you mean. My dh always gets more privacy than I do... he's a nosy little bugger haha


----------



## mzswizz

so is dh. i cant even be on the computer without him keep looking over to see if im still on BnB :rofl:


----------



## WrightMom2be

Only thing DH wants to know about Bnb is if I'm talking about him. :)


----------



## skyraaa

:haha:
well girls my oh doesnt even want me 2 hav tests and is defo against me testing early becoz of last month spose he doesnt want me 2 b upset again, but i hav a secret stash in my car in the boot where my spare tire is kept :rofl: he will never find them there lol

as 4 the toilet oh comes in from work goes straight 2 the toilet sits there playing with his phone while havin a no2 lol, but he never bloody closes the door, we live in a flat witch means i can bloody hear everything :rofl: great if im eating my dinner lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi Ladies! 

Gosh I had a lot to catch up on this morning! :-D

Jose - :hugs: hope you're ok. 

I'm a secret tester too...even with the ovulation sticks...OH doesn't like me getting too much into it cos he knows if my AF appears then i'll be upset. Doesn't stop me though...I just wait till he's at work or downstairs :haha: 

for the toilet thing....OH doesn't really go straight to the loo when he comes home from work. He actually does his no2s at work so as to not offend me :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey!!

Sorry it took me forever to find this!

I'm always in the TWW. Haven't been in the TTC part for a while!

May I join!?? :haha:

I'm being miss over obsessinve Pee on Sticker! I'm gonna test again in the AM.

Luckily for me OH is working 3 hours away for a while. So he can't tell me I can't! LOL
But everytime I tell him I might me preggo... he says, "Here we go with this again" :haha:

It's all I talk about. Oh wells. He is just gonna suck it up and listen. LOL. :D

Hope you're all doing fab!


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh and my OH thinks it's fun to Text me while he's taking a #2.

He's taught me not to walk in on him using the bathroom.

My word! That is the worste smell in the entire world!!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: whaaattt?! went from food to talking about our ohs and dhs taking a dump!?


----------



## skyraaa

hello lildreamy yay u finally found us, defo let us know how u get on tomorro, r u due 4 af the 10th same as me? 

know wot u mean about man poo i swear its the worst smell i defo dont smell like that :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> :haha: whaaattt?! went from food to talking about our ohs and dhs taking a dump!?

:rofl: as u know anything goes in here :haha: how r u feeling 2day anymore symptoms?


----------



## AC1987

skyraaa said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: whaaattt?! went from food to talking about our ohs and dhs taking a dump!?
> 
> :rofl: as u know anything goes in here :haha: how r u feeling 2day anymore symptoms?Click to expand...

Just somewhat gassy(sorry tmi) normally I can control it but couldnt this morning :haha: my bbs only hurt if I hold them LOL!


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: whaaattt?! went from food to talking about our ohs and dhs taking a dump!?
> 
> :rofl: as u know anything goes in here :haha: how r u feeling 2day anymore symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Just somewhat gassy(sorry tmi) normally I can control it but couldnt this morning :haha: my bbs only hurt if I hold them LOL!Click to expand...

:haha: awesome iv been constipated :( cant remember the last time i had a gd no2 u know the 1 where u feel u have lost a stone in weight :rofl: 

so been bloaded, my bb r tingly in waves hmmm, very vivid dreams, dizziness, and headaches 

come on big fat positive let it b our month :) when r u testing?


----------



## AC1987

I'll be testing on the 7th and if no AF by the 11th I'll test then too. AF is due for me either the 10th-12th.


----------



## mzswizz

well good morning ladies. I had alot of catching up to do I see :haha:

LilDreamy-Welcome :flower:

AFM, so dtd plan succeeded :rofl: But i pulled a little switcharoo on him. Ok I knew that DH would be tired (he fell asleep on the couch while watching a movie :rofl: ) soooo before that, i kept telling him dont fall asleep tonight because we are going to get it on :rofl: soo i kept telling him to have it just laying there in his brain. And he told me that if i want it, i have to initiate it. Now i have been doing that for the past year so i think its his turn again. Well we took a shower and seeing that my dh is a big jokester..he started making jokes and acting silly sooooo i used that whole "women are over emotional" phrase to use :haha: I looked at him and said you dont care about my feelings, you only think about yourself :haha: And then just laid down and turned my back against him. So he stopped, turned off the light and the pulled me closer to him and we DTD :rofl: Perfect!!!! Oh and Jose's idea worked!! No spermies fell out at all last night nor this morning :happydance:. I tell you being a woman feels pretty darn good! So now i got to dtd and i didnt even have to initiate it :rofl: a win/win for me and a win/win for DH because now he thinks he made me feel better and plus he got to dtd :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> well good morning ladies. I had alot of catching up to do I see :haha:
> 
> LilDreamy-Welcome :flower:
> 
> AFM, so dtd plan succeeded :rofl: But i pulled a little switcharoo on him. Ok I knew that DH would be tired (he fell asleep on the couch while watching a movie :rofl: ) soooo before that, i kept telling him dont fall asleep tonight because we are going to get it on :rofl: soo i kept telling him to have it just laying there in his brain. And he told me that if i want it, i have to initiate it. Now i have been doing that for the past year so i think its his turn again. Well we took a shower and seeing that my dh is a big jokester..he started making jokes and acting silly sooooo i used that whole "women are over emotional" phrase to use :haha: I looked at him and said you dont care about my feelings, you only think about yourself :haha: And then just laid down and turned my back against him. So he stopped, turned off the light and the pulled me closer to him and we DTD :rofl: Perfect!!!! Oh and Jose's idea worked!! No spermies fell out at all last night nor this morning :happydance:. I tell you being a woman feels pretty darn good! So now i got to dtd and i didnt even have to initiate it :rofl: a win/win for me and a win/win for DH because now he thinks he made me feel better and plus he got to dtd :rofl:

:haha: loving that tehnique think il defo try that 1 when oh is being a dick lol.
and yay:happydance: for no spermie leakage!!! jose knows wots she talkin about :rofl:, now u need 2 start plotting 4 tonight lol


----------



## mzswizz

i know! tomorrow is dh day off soooo im going to pounce. atleast he wont have to worry about waking up early for work the next day :haha: And i have 8 days left before ov suppose to occur and 5 days left before i see the doc :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

hehe yay Its soooo funny you tried it but it works doesnt it?!!! hahaha


----------



## mzswizz

lol it surely did work lol thanks for the idea. its better than the butt up idea lol this is going to be my new method


----------



## josephine3

yay! haha.. when u say butt up mean putting ur legs in the air? u can still do that too lol!


----------



## mzswizz

yeah thats it with a pillow under the butt and dh laughing because he thinks its funny


----------



## skyraaa

jose any update 4 us any new symptoms we can obsess over lol


----------



## josephine3

Not really my boobs are still sore and Im having trouble finding much I fancy to eat but other than that not a lot!!! No aches or pains of any kind in the belly area... Im soo wanting to test again but think I should wait Im not due till tuesday after all..


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> yeah thats it with a pillow under the butt and dh laughing because he thinks its funny

yeah but u gotta always make sure u use his pillow in case of any leakage u defo dont wanna b slepng on the wet patch lol


----------



## josephine3

Ewwww


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Not really my boobs are still sore and Im having trouble finding much I fancy to eat but other than that not a lot!!! No aches or pains of any kind in the belly area... Im soo wanting to test again but think I should wait Im not due till tuesday after all..

the only way i knew i was preggas last month b4 bfp was sore tingly bbs so fx :) my af wud of been due tuesday if i hadent of had the chemical that made it 4 days late last month but never mind i hav loads of pma 4 this month just wish the days wud go abit quicker not that im wishing my life away or anything :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

when i was pregnant the first time before i got a bfp, the symptoms i had were sore bbs, implantation spotting, and cramping oh and i craved tuna sandwiches with increased appetite :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

im getting tingly bbs on and off now they r like they were last month pleeease b up the duff lol ;)


----------



## josephine3

I never get sore boobs so definitely a symptom for me.. when i had the suspected mc i had sore boobs a lot too thought it was weird... oooh, and i also have the milky cm thing going on again!!


----------



## mzswizz

ugh cant wait until i can start symptom spotting. 8 more days before that can happen well more like 15 if you count starting from 7dpo lol


----------



## skyraaa

awww mszwizz it will soon b ur turn 2 symptom spot and we wil b cheering u on :happydance:
yeah im more wet down down there gotta say god i hate all this i wanna know now!!! lol


----------



## mzswizz

i think i have overworked myself so far because i feel so lightheaded and tired.


----------



## skyraaa

i felt like that when i was oving still getting dizzy spells now


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully i ov early becuase that would mean i covered my bases


----------



## skyraaa

well they do say its quite poss 2 ov early after a miscariage coz ur body wants 2 b preggas again and also u r more fertile lets hope this is true :) x


----------



## LilDreamy

AC1987 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: whaaattt?! went from food to talking about our ohs and dhs taking a dump!?
> 
> :rofl: as u know anything goes in here :haha: how r u feeling 2day anymore symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Just somewhat gassy(sorry tmi) normally I can control it but couldnt this morning :haha: my bbs only hurt if I hold them LOL!Click to expand...

:haha: That's the furthest thing I have heard in here as TMI!! :D

And Skyraa, my AF is due a day before yours on the 9th. 

GL! :D


----------



## mzswizz

i think mines is the furthest away AF wise. Mines is due on the 24th


----------



## skyraaa

lildreamy :haha: thats nothing u obviously havent read on here about pinching ur flaps together 2 make a seal so the spermies stay in :rofl:

mzswizz i hav a feeling u ma get a xmas surprise x


----------



## mzswizz

im praying i do. it would be the best xmas and birthday gift ever!


----------



## josephine3

Im also hoping on the ov early thing and more fertile after a mc thing... im fighting the urge to test now... i dont like doing it randomly tho as I do still smoke and i like to have a last fag before I test!! Iv gotta go to work soon too. Then busy tomorrow morning... I might test tomorrow afternnon tho hehe...i just havent been feeling like its my month but i suppose it might be!!


----------



## skyraaa

well jose i defo saw something on ur test so u never know im hoping u r and u will b the first of the group :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## josephine3

Oooh i do hope so... I really wanna test now... whinge whinge.. but its just not great timing for me. I've seen a few threads with lines like mine that have become bfps so fx'd! it might be there now if i tested eeeek


----------



## AC1987

Good luck Jose!! :)


----------



## josephine3

Cant wait for work tonight to be over and done with!! I want monday to come real fast lol... unfortunately i cant get on here in the middle of the night when i finish the internet goes off..grr..


----------



## mzswizz

GL :thumbup: FXed its your bfp :dust:


----------



## skyraaa

im all excited now fx 4 u jose :D


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oo ladies! It sounds promising for everyone!! :-D I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for each of you!! :dust:

nothing really new to report today really apart from been getting twinges in my tummy and i've been quite gassy soo hopefully this is it for everyone!! :happydance: OH and I have just been chilling today sooo hopefully dtd tonight!!! hehehe .. might try that holding the flaps thing tonight, JUST in case i ov'd late :haha: 

so is everyone ok?


----------



## josephine3

Im excited for us all too! :happydance: dont want to get my hopes up tho!


----------



## skyraaa

:haha: get pinching i havent tried it yet dont think theres much point now but will do defo next month if i dont get my shiny 2 lines this month :)
im hoping we all get our bfps this month this thread has a gd vibe come on spermies and eggy do ur job we hav done our bit lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I totally agree skyraaa...this thread definitely has that good vibe going. Thanks for creating it! :-D 

maybe it's cos we're all trying to be good and relaxing about it all.... hmmm :haha:


----------



## WrightMom2be

Fx'd that everyone gets their bfp!! :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## peachy905

Great thread! 

Just got back from yoga and want to have a cup of tea.... am I supposed to drink green because black has more caffeine? *sigh*


----------



## skyraaa

thank u im loving this thread 2 its so nice 2 chat and hav a laugh defo takes the stress out of ttc :)

peachy905, glad u like it wud u like 2 join :) il add ur name 2 the list :)


----------



## mzswizz

wow in a matter of hours i have alot of catching up to do :haha:

FXed that we all have december bfps :dust: it would be great to go through the ttc, pregnancy, labor and parenting journey together. And this thread has great vibes because we are so nonchalant about the whole ordeal but i already know that if i dont get a bfp this cycle, then next cycle...here comes the cb digi daily ovulation kit :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

I admit I'm a little stressed out this cycle, but next one I wont be stressing too much :)


----------



## mzswizz

tbh, i just want this cycle to fly on by. After, i go to the doctor, i hope time just passes by but slow down enough so i can conceive this cycle and if not then slow down enought so i can get the digi opks :rofl:


----------



## peachy905

yes please : )


----------



## mzswizz

i dont know if i said this or not but welcome peachy!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi peachy!!! 

Well oh and i dtd tonight...all was good until i started getting cramp like pains in my abdomen afterwards !! Never had this before...hopefully its a good sign. seems to have stopped now but will keep an eye on it. 

night everyone!!!


----------



## skyraaa

ur added peachy :D

gd morning every1 :wave: 

dont want 2 get every1 excited but my bbs r so sore and tingly exacly the same as they were last month but i dont remember them hurtng at 8pdo like they do this month omg i think i pos cud b and i must add my bbs only feel like this when im pregnant :O

we dtd last night i did tell him i cudent b arsed but he kept going on lol so spoons it was :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Well then thats a good sign!


I woke up at 4am this morning.... I keep feeling nauseous too!Like I could hardly sleep at night.. but then it could just be something I ate. Also keep waking up REALLY hungry!


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> :haha: Well then thats a good sign!
> 
> 
> I woke up at 4am this morning.... I keep feeling nauseous too!Like I could hardly sleep at night.. but then it could just be something I ate. Also keep waking up REALLY hungry!

ooooh sounds promising come on bfps please make our xmas a awesome one with no drinking :haha:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I hardly drink anyhow so it won't be a big thing for me!

Oh! My pee smells really funny too, like for the past two days. No I haven't like intentionally smelled it :haha: but just noticed it. Ok I'll be quiet now..:dohh:


----------



## skyraaa

its a sign :haha: cant say iv smelt my we maybe il make more of a effort next time i go :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Oh!! I think my left bb grew!! :happydance: like maybe just under half a cup... I know for some people its no big deal but I barely fill an A cup.. so hey even if it is just on bb I'll take it!!... I asked my DH but he always tells me they're big just to not hurt my feelings, so hes not really any help :haha:


----------



## peachy905

Good luck! Will send positive vibes your way for a BFP soon!!


----------



## peachy905

skyraaa said:


> ur added peachy :D
> 
> gd morning every1 :wave:
> 
> dont want 2 get every1 excited but my bbs r so sore and tingly exacly the same as they were last month but i dont remember them hurtng at 8pdo like they do this month omg i think i pos cud b and i must add my bbs only feel like this when im pregnant :O
> 
> we dtd last night i did tell him i cudent b arsed but he kept going on lol so spoons it was :rofl:


I hope this is the month for you! Now hope this is not too explicit but... is spooning a good way to get pg? I heard missionary.... is there a BEST position?


----------



## skyraaa

yeah him on top is best or doggy :) spoons is ok as long as u get him in deep enough i just done spoons last night coz i really cuddent b arsed lol


----------



## peachy905

Thanks! I am trying to do everything possible to get that positive! It seems everywhere I go there are pregnant women walking around. There seems to be some baby boom... I want in!


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> Oh!! I think my left bb grew!! :happydance: like maybe just under half a cup... I know for some people its no big deal but I barely fill an A cup.. so hey even if it is just on bb I'll take it!!... I asked my DH but he always tells me they're big just to not hurt my feelings, so hes not really any help :haha:

yay 4 one big booby lol :happydance: i honestly dont know when 2 test im thinking fri or sat hmmm when r u testng?


----------



## skyraaa

peachy905 said:


> Thanks! I am trying to do everything possible to get that positive! It seems everywhere I go there are pregnant women walking around. There seems to be some baby boom... I want in!

the only thing i can say is just hav lots of sex at least everyother dat forout ur cycle dont just do it round ov time 2 give urself the best chance pos


----------



## josephine3

skyraa yay for sore tingly boobs!! lol. hope its a good sign ... iv noticed the strange wee smell before but it never was anything :shrug: maybe it gets stronger as we get towards af? 
I might test again later this evening!! Im starting to cave now!!


----------



## beccah11

havent had sex in ageeees, gunna wait until after my next period (due on soon) and then get into TTC mode!:)


----------



## skyraaa

im getting excited 4 u jose cant wait 2 see ur next test :) yea my boobys feel exactly like last months come on bfps

beccah when ur af due?


----------



## beccah11

8th!:(


----------



## AC1987

lets hope it stays away beccah :)


----------



## beccah11

lets hope so :) x


----------



## josephine3

Not long to wait for u tho girls! Im due anytime between now and tuesday! arrrghhh i wanna test later but it will be such dilute urine it might be a waste...


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi ladies! 

Just reading through the parts I've missed and ac, skyraaa and Jose it sounds really good!!! Can't wait to hear about your bfps!! 

Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## josephine3

wait till it hits 10pm there will prob be pages abd pages to catch up on!! everyone seems to be on late but my internet goes off at night lol!


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies!!! wow you ladies have been chatting away i see. Everyone is having good symptoms i see also!

Cant wait for the bfps to start rolling in!!

AFM, DH and i dtd last night and twice this morning :happydance: 4 more days until doc appt too so im excited.


----------



## josephine3

What are they going to do for you at the docs mszwizz? start investigating?

Did i tell u guys i was woken up by that strange pulling sensation behind my bellybutton that people go on about? It was a really odd feeling..


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oo Jose...more and more symptoms seem to be happening!  I've definitely got my fingers crossed for you :-D :dust:

well today i've been feeling wierd....been feeling more tired today(been yawning soo bad!!!) and also headachey...fingers crossed! hehehe :-D


----------



## mzswizz

sounds promising josephine :thumbup: And im getting an annual and blood work done to figure out whats wrong with my body and what can i do to treat it.


----------



## josephine3

Hope the doc gives you some useful advice and info!! Thanks for the support TTcwitPCOS and mszwizz!! Im all excited now but dont want to get my hopes up for nothing! Hehe i hope we all get them bfps together! :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks josephine and you're welcome. dont worry i was like that too didnt want to get excited just yet but just knowing that maybe its this month thats our month is exciting! i hope we all get our bfps also even though im going to be a few weeks earlier than everybody :haha: but its better late than never as i always say :haha:


----------



## josephine3

arrrghh getting scared now. dinner then a last fag just incase or fags lol and then.... test!!! eeeek


----------



## mzswizz

eeekkk im excited for you!! im so excited that i feel like i have to go pee :rofl: Maybe i should just eat my oatmeal and patiently wait...that sounds like a better idea :rofl: Remember think positive..pee positive! Let's go bfp..so we can become team BFP!!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Ooo let us know how it goes josephine!!!


----------



## josephine3

well i already collected it cos i couldnt wait any longer! did about 2 and half hrs i think but its much darker wee than i expected!! so fx'd..


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Fx'd!!!! :dust:


----------



## beccah11

good luck josephine! hope all goes well, and you get you BFP soon!:babydust:


----------



## mzswizz

FXed! i almost dropped my spoonful of oatmeal because i thought you posted the results :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

hahah sorry..getting scared now!


----------



## beccah11

hahahaha sorry! :) x


----------



## beccah11

just realised i probably made you think she'd posted the results again.. oopsie! haha x


----------



## mzswizz

its okay beccah it wasnt you :haha: i just saw her name and thought it was the results :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

i'm getting nervous now!! got my fx'd tight for you!! :-D 

Mzswizz, - sorry but lol about the spoon! :-D hope you're ok 

Beccah - Hii!! :hi:


----------



## mzswizz

im fine the oatmeal is done so now im full and prepared for the results :rofl: Omg im not even the one testing and im nervous..think i need ot go buy some opks just to pee on something :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Lol i'm with you mzswizz! I'm right nervous too! and excited of course! :happydance: 

I might use an OPK later...just to see what it comes up with :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking about buying the cb digi daily opks now and then just have them aside to use just in case i dont get a bfp this cycle. Buuuuutttt feeling pretty confident so will buy them IF af appears this cycle.


----------



## josephine3

hehe I made another lady in another thread have to go pee on an opk too.. this is fun who else can i make pee virtually accross the world...!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Josephine :rofl: can tell you're having fun there! :haha:

Mzswizz - yea you're better off waiting to see if you get your bfp this month. No point wasting money!! :-D


----------



## mzswizz

im a poas addict :rofl: but im not going to buy any opks. Im going to save seeing that im going to see the doc anyways. Hopefully they would be able to do an U/S on friday to see if i have any mature eggs and hopefully tell me when im going to ov


----------



## josephine3

I just hope the internet doesnt go off before i do it you'll all kill me!! Someone on here gave me the idea of just doing everything as if u will get af, i bought opk, new baccy, beer etc wheras i normally wouldnt bother!


----------



## mzswizz

i hope the internet doesnt cut off either. 

AFM, tomorrow I have to take a test for a job and call the college and plus DH is off tomorrow hopefully (has to check in with supervisor to see if they approved it) so more dtd yay :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

I dont know how u lot fit so much dtd in!! Id be worn out!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oo gl with the test mzswizz!


----------



## mzswizz

alot of sleeping and full bellies :rofl: josephine.

ttc-thanks. hopefully i can get this job because its a police records specialist job which is sooo easy.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I'll keep my fx'd for you! ...gosh i'll be running out of fingers soon! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Same here :rofl: I just be typing away on here. I am ridiculously tired from dtd this morning and DH wants to go see family :shock: Let's hope i have the energy.


----------



## josephine3

TTCwitPCOS said:


> I'll keep my fx'd for you! ...gosh i'll be running out of fingers soon! :haha:

You'll be walking around in a big knot!! haha
I think im nearly ready sorry I take too long for everything!!


----------



## mzswizz

yay we are ready as much as you are :rofl:


----------



## peachy905

I heard that dtd in the mornings results (typically) in more swimmers... tried it a few times but so tiring. Hope you get your postive soon!!


----------



## josephine3

like the tip peachy!


----------



## peachy905

josphine, do you live by the water? Lucky if you do!! I would love to be able to take a stroll by the ocean but I am nowhere close to one. I wish dh and I could go on a babymoon to someplace tropical and stay there till I am preggers lol.


----------



## mzswizz

nice tip. I have to keep that in mind. Usually dh and i dtd around 10-11pm at night or in the early morning.


----------



## josephine3

i think im gonna faint
 



Attached Files:







bfp!.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 36


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

OMGosh! i see something! woop! :hugs: congrats!


----------



## mzswizz

OMG OMG JOSEPHINE YOU ARE PREGNANT OUR 1ST BFP :happydance: WHOO HOO :happydance:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:happydance: !!!
WOOOOOOOOOO
:happydance: !!!!!


----------



## josephine3

AAaarrrrgghh i seriously am in shock right now i tried to tell oh but hes half asleep and hasnt looked... i think he thinks its another one of these faint lines he cant see!! 
I was shaking when i told him... he thought there'd been an accident or somethin!


----------



## josephine3

then he just sighed.. i lay down with him for a cuddle tho.. he didnt say anythin


----------



## josephine3

aaraaaagh its just not possible i did everything wrong this month i drank vodka red bulls for heavens sake and smoked and drank loads of regular tea which i normally try to avoid!!


----------



## mzswizz

Men! DH would've been the same way. Its like once they're half asleep or sleeping and they wake up, their brains are still sleep :rofl: Dont worry we will share the excitement with you. Whoo hoo. The pic is blurry and i STILL see a 2nd pink line yay. Now thats a bfp! 

BTW, most women who dont worry about the cycles tend to get their bfp unexpectedly. As long as you dtd whenever you wanted to, you can get a bfp!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I concur with Mzswizz! It's just something that seems to happen! When you relax...do the stuff you want, dtd when you want...it happens!!! :happydance:

Mine's the same...but I just keep shaking till he's properly awake :haha: 

Whoooop!!!


----------



## mzswizz

1 bfp down 15 more to go :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

too right Mzswizz! hopefully 15 bfps for the new year! :-D :dust:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

**16 bfps! forgot to add there :blush: :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

i hope so too! come on xmas bfps!


----------



## josephine3

I cant believe men.. i was at least expecting a bit of a reaction... all he did was fart!!! :lol: i swear to god!! He thinks its another one of them lines.. i couldnt hold it still and forgot how to use the computer momentarily lol i have to hold it up to the laptop screen arrhhhhh guys im scared i dont know what to feel!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Men! classic man move i tell you :rofl: Dont worry thats how you suppose to feel. I say schedule your docs asap so they can confirm and then set you up for bloodwork and scans etc. Cant wait for the updates! :thumbup:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Men just don't seem to get it :-S 

best thing to do imo is to get down to the drs to have it confirmed in black and white for him!  

:hugs:


----------



## josephine3

yeah I think he will react in a month or so :dohh:

is farting a move? when they dont know what to say lol

so there ya go mszwizz, buy them ovulation sticks!!


----------



## AC1987

omg!!! I just read the pages I missed... yay first bfp!! that makes me SOO happy!! Like it gives me hope almost! :D


----------



## josephine3

Well i did it just in time computer died now onto phone bnb but its soooo slow!
I want laptop internet arrrgwhat do i do now 
going mental to myself lol


----------



## WrightMom2be

Congratulations Josephine!! I am so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## peachy905

Congrats Josephine!! Having a positive member in the group... hope the good luck spreads. I am so thrilled for you : )


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi peeps and big congratulations Josephine!! 

This thread is just what I needed to stumble across right now! Sooooo funny and refreshing to hear you ladies saying it how it is! Right up my street!

Me and my oh have been on the ttc bandwagon for 3 months (seems like longer!) I've been learning all these new things about my body and have gradually losing the plot and my marbles and obsessing over everything ovulatory (not sure if that's a word?!). I'm hoping thread will take the edge off a bit!

Briefly, I'm on CD12 not sure when AF is due as my body seems to be sorting itself out after a looooong time on the damned pill. First proper cycle after stopping BC was 34 days, next one was 24 days. Due to my obsessive nature I caved and bought IC opks. Neg results starting from CD9 til now but starting to feel what hope are pre ov pains ( slightly sore cahooties and v mild twinges on right side). 

Anyways, we've been getting on it since yesterday. I warned oh that was going to be 
very demanding this month.....basically told him we would be dtd every day I was not 
bleeding! My plan failed me today....he fell asleep on the settee!! Normal duties will be resuming tomorrow AM! 

Sorry this was so long....it's been building up. I'm just grateful for the chance to vent!

Good luck everybody!!


----------



## mzswizz

welcome sarah lou!!! Im around 3 days ahead of you. So we are close in cycle. I know what you mean about oh falling asleep when you need him. Ny dh never cease to amaze me when i think we are about to dtd and i hear him snoring :rofl: A true pouncing is what he gets to wake him up :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

just quickly checking in was out all last night and gotta go 2 work in 5mins

so congratulations!!!! jose im so happy 4 u this is awesome news r first bfp let there b many more 

hope every1s ok and welcome sarah il update later 2night :)


----------



## beccah11

congratulations josephine! thats great news!x


----------



## Samantha_

:wave: hi sarah lou!

Josephine - :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!! am so happy for you :wohoo:


----------



## AC1987

Bleeccchhhh my DH and me bd this morning really early cause he had to leave for work early,and to top things off I was really dry!! ouch!! But on the bright side, i feel different this month:happydance:


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations Josephine, what lovely news. X

Didn't bd for the rest of the weekend after Friday as we went out on Saturday and didnt get home until the very early hours of Sunday morning. Both feeling exhausted! Will defo calm down on the partying now as Saturday was a one off seeing friends. Only been ttc since 20th Nov so still early days.

How was everyones weekend?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks for the hellos guys and, Mzswizz,luckily i was the one who was pounced upon this morning and even had a cup of tea brought to me whilst I had my legs in the air! He must have been feeling guilty!!! Nice to know the romance isn't dead! :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

peachy905 said:


> josphine, do you live by the water? Lucky if you do!! I would love to be able to take a stroll by the ocean but I am nowhere close to one. I wish dh and I could go on a babymoon to someplace tropical and stay there till I am preggers lol.

Sadly I dont live by the water we were on holiday on that pic lol.

Im still in shock.. Sorry about the stopping chatting last night the internet went off arrrrghhh i neeeeded bnb.. its still off today so i've had to walk all the way to the library I needed some bnb!! I didnt know what to do with myself.. selfish neighbours turning their internet off so i cant steal it!!! :haha:

Im still between :happydance: and :wacko: 

I threw up last night after i found out think it was the shock/excitement and maybe the little dance i did to myself!!! 

I honestly didnt think this would happen, especially not this month.. We only dtd twice and neither was right around ov!! I think we dtd 5 days before ov and 2 days after... i must have miscalculated ov!

I so dont know what to do next.. i never thought id get this far..


----------



## josephine3

here's some more pics - the midstream is last night as well i did it after i did the dipstick wee was only held for about half hr so didnt expect such a dark line!! Do you think it will show on a digi yet? I could do with one to be able to show the oh
 



Attached Files:







progressionwriting.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 17









14dpo PM drywriting.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AC1987

Not sure from what I hear digi's need alot of hcg...


----------



## josephine3

Yeah I hear that too. I should have been due on tomorrow so maybe I should wait until after then to do a digi or before i get carried away..


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I know whenever I get a bfp I'll be testing weekly to make sure it actually happened!!


----------



## mzswizz

josephine you should get a positive on the digi. I remember my first time i was pregnant, i was only like 4 weeks when i went to see the doc so i was around 3 weeks when i got a positive on the digi. So you should do a digi especially seeing how dark the midstream test was. And huge congrats again :happydance:

AFM, DH is home so we WILL be dtd :rofl: Also i passed my test for Police Records Specialist yay :happydance: 3 days left before doc also eeekkkk


----------



## josephine3

well done on passing the test mszwizz!! I showed oh the lines just but he doesnt believe it still!! Will do a digi with fmu, im a poas aholic right now!! its so much fun! already did another cheapy today and got another 3 pack while i was out! hehe..

Hope you dont mind me sticking around to watch you all get your bfps!!


----------



## mzswizz

nope we dont mind at all. i already have my digis ready right in my nightstand :blush:


----------



## AC1987

Heres a really stupid question. For the how many weeks pregnant a person is, do they count that from the beginning of the cycle? Or from when it was conceived? :haha::haha: I'm a bit of a newbie...


----------



## mzswizz

for pregnancy..the doctor asks for your last menstrual period (lmp) because many women dont know when they ovulated/ conceived but every woman knows their lmp so they use that as the beginning of pregnancy. you are 2 weeks pregnant before you even conceive. Thats why women can deliver between 38-40 weeks pregnant. Its a 2 week window. Hope i dont confuse you. i tried explaining as easy as possible :blush:


----------



## AC1987

mzswizz said:


> for pregnancy..the doctor asks for your last menstrual period (lmp) because many women dont know when they ovulated/ conceived but every woman knows their lmp so they use that as the beginning of pregnancy. you are 2 weeks pregnant before you even conceive. Thats why women can deliver between 38-40 weeks pregnant. Its a 2 week window. Hope i dont confuse you. i tried explaining as easy as possible :blush:

Ahhhh ok thanks!


----------



## mzswizz

no problem. when i was pregnant, i bought a pregnancy book. but of course i have been through the whole book yet but its very educational pregnancy wise.


----------



## Blondiejay

Well done in your Police Records Specialist test mzswizz!! It seems there is good news all round! X


----------



## mzswizz

thanks blondie! Hopefully a bfp will follow :haha: Well crazy story to tell. Im on the computer and dh is playing video games but we are right next to each other. I started to get ready to change clothes and dh saw me start to take off clothes so by the time i reached to the top of the stairs...me and DH dtd along the banister (sorry tmi). Well what a way to start the day :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

hahaha strange place to dtd - well if its starting off the day remember more spermies yay!!! what time is it over there?


----------



## mzswizz

yeah tell me about it..i got the battle marks to prove it :rofl: And its currently 12:25pm over here. So just the starting of the afternoon. DH and i dtd yesterday morning and 1st time dtd today so the spermies had more than 24 hours to get prepared.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

ooo congrats again to Josephine!

and congrats to Mzswizz on the test! That's 2 lots of fingers I can uncross! :haha:

well today was my first day back at work after 6 months off sick. Was great to be back!
and i've had more things happen to me which I hope is a sign of my bfp! I've atually been dizzy and lightheaded today. Plus twinges in my bbs! Fx'd!! hehehe ,... you watch I won't be and i'll just be making it up :-(


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ttc! Well we already got our 1st bfp so dont count yourself out. You will be added onto the bfp train just wait and see. Hopefully this will be the lucky thread and we all get our bfps. At the rate dh and I are going..this is no way we will miss ov no matter when it occurs because we have been busy ever since the bleeding stopped :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:rofl: well that is the best way to be! Especially when TTC! hehehe.

Yea there's something about this thread! whoop whoop!


----------



## mzswizz

i have been gettong on and off sharp quick pains so dont know if thats because of the amount of bd we have been doing or early ov


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:shock: omgosh ladies! I've just been to the loo...wiped and I seem to be spotting! :shock:

I've been thinking it for a few days but i think i've ovulated earlier than my ticker says...I must admit...I don't know exactly how long my cycles are so I just put in a random number :blush: and with us losing our bfp last month, maybe my body has sped it up this month a bit? I dunno! Just got to wait and see!!!! 

sorry I just had to share my excitment at that as my OH is like oookkk! :roll: .. :-(


----------



## mzswizz

yay see i told you dont count yourself out. Could be possible IB eeeek excited for you :happydance: When is af set to come?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

to be honest...i don't have a clue! LOL 

If my body has decided to do the normal 28 day cycle this time...i'm due on 12th... but again i just don't know! lol. I'll be testing i think the week after though so lets just say 19th hehehe. It took me about 2 weeks later after af due date for me to get my bfp last month soo going to not test too early as knowing me i'll just be all upset even if I could still be! 

LOL I asked my OH about it and apparently he just has this feeling that we've done it this month. Apparently he's only ever felt it once and that was last month (which we were!!) so just hoping soo bad!!!


----------



## mzswizz

well if your af is due for the 12th thats 7 days away meaning you are 7dpo which is when IB is most likely to occur :happydance: So you are in with a chance and mines is due on the 24th so let's just see if my body has adjusted already. Hoping to see IB than a BFP rather than AF this month though. What a great xmas eve and early bday present that would be


----------



## josephine3

ooooh spotting!! yay!! do u normally spot at all?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I'll defo be keeping my fx'd for you mzswizz! Keep up with the dtd :-D prob the more you do it the more chance there is of the spermies being there ready for the egg!

I read somewhere that a woman had unprotected sex a whole week before ovulation and nothing after and she still got pregnant! so it must be true about them sat in the tubes waiting for that egg! :-D


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

not that i've noticed! last month I had a about a week of very light bleeding midway through the cycle which I thought was a sure sign I was out but I wasn't! So i'm taking it as a good sign. FX'D! 

did you have spotting josephine?

:dust:


----------



## josephine3

where is skyraa?? I cant wait to get a flashing :bfp: by my name!! hehe might make it more real


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

That is a thought Josephine! 

Skyraaa where are you?! You seem to have disappeared the past day or so! :-( we miss you! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

josephine-thats a good question...where is skyraaaa?

ttc-yeah they say that spermies usually lasts 3-5 days inside the tubes so im just pretty much restocking every day :rofl: Hoping we all have bfps before the end of this month!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Defintely.

Today is the day OH and I should dtd (keeping the every 2/3 day thing going) but I'm just sooo tired I can't! So it won't be happening, maybe tomorrow as I'm not at work (i'm on a phased return to work so only doing mon, wed and fri this week) but tbh i'm hoping i'll be too tired again...It's all good signs! hehehe :-D

Anyway ladies, I'm going for a nap! 

Talk later! :hugs: :-D


----------



## AC1987

Ahhh I'm back. Internet decided to konk out on me and I bawled my eyes out :haha: which is unlike me I'm laughing at myself now.

I have such nerves now about testing soon, well I plan to in a few days but ahhh I'm SO nervous.


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-will talk to you later have a good nap :hugs:

AC-I know the feeling. Im close to ov and im nervous about that because every day i get clsoer im like, is it going to be this month..what if i do get pregnant etc. The true mind of a ttc'er :rofl: 

Ladies, im thinking of doing something new. Im going to dye my hair a lighter brown and see how that goes eeeek..excited!!! Trying something new. I dont know whether to do it or not because dh might pounce on me because he can roleplay as me being somebody different :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

lol i love to dye my hair! although i've stopped so thaat i can have my natural hair colour for our wedding :)

If you want to do it then go for it! :-D

gave up trying to nap...OH is playing on his playstation loudly :haha:

Quite disheartened now....just been speaking to the same psychic who asked if i was pregnant now the other day.......i just asked if we've conceived and she said that she wasn't feeling that we had and to wait 9 days and then go at it like rabbits....maybe it's all in my head these symptoms? I don't know...quite upset now :'(


----------



## mzswizz

they always say dont take psychics seriously. Most of us just do it for fun. Alot of psychics said i wasnt going to conceive soon and i was already pregnant so dont let it get you down. We know our bodies and thats something a psychic can tell us about. With your symptoms, they sound promising and with the spotting around the time for IB, i wouldnt let what she said get to you. My hair is already like a dark brown/black. But i want it lighter to bring out the brown more. Im tired of seeing it so dark. I want a new me already :haha: And my DH is playing the xobx360 game (battlefield 2) so pretty much he is shooting other people who is playing the same game online and boy is he making it known that he killed somebody or he got killed :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

I hate my hair color!! it naturally goes three different colors but it looks like a bad dye job :haha: grows in dark brown, then when the sun hits it turns it to a orangey color, and then the front where "bangs" are supposed to be is blond. :wacko:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Yea mine talks to me about his games and i'm just like yes dear :haha: in fact once it got so bad that he actually talked in his sleep about a paticular game to me! Just going on and on! I actually banned him from playing too much after that. - decided it was a negative influence! :haha:

I know...I keep saying to myself it's just for fun! but there's still that niggling you know! well we will definitely see what happens....Can't tell my OH about it cos he'll go nuts! :-( I'm probably worrying for nothing lol .. sorry :blush:


----------



## josephine3

Girl dont worry - did you read my (free) reading I got the other day saying he doesnt think I will concieve anytime soon and likely not with this partner!!! Well.. proved him wrong ay!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oo that has given me hope josephine! I know i'm being stupid :dohh: ignore me hehehe. 

All is great with the world again....plus tonight i've been tired, dizzy, light headed and nausous....soooo yea hehehe 

sooo what are you all up to? :-D


----------



## skyraaa

hey every1 :wave:

sorry i havent been on i had 2 do a 11hour day at wrk arrgh so tired!!!

seem i hav alot 2 catch up on :) jose u hav a lovely flashy bfp by ur name 2 make it real coz u r PREGNANT!! :happydance:

mszwizz congrats on ur test think this is gonna b a positive month 4u :happydance:

ac, im glad u feel differant i know how u feel about testing im shitting bricks :haha: not sure when im gonna tho

ttc, yay for spotting iv got my fingers crossed 4 u :happydance: and all the other symptoms seem gd :)

sarah, sorry havent had time 2 chat il add ur name now :)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

yay! Skyraaa has returned! 

:wave: :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

How you feeling skyraaa?


----------



## skyraaa

:haha: i wuddent leave u guys for long id miss u all 2 much :)

well my bbs hav got worse 2day like they were last month when i was 13dpo im thinking i may just may b pregnant again :winkwink: im not getting my hopes up tho 

im sorry if i missed any1 i hope u all ok lets hav december b our lucky month!!


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies and welcome the new ladies oh my gosh i had over 10 pages to read!! Congrats Josephine very happy for you!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

ooo sounds good! My fingers are firmly crossed! :haha:


----------



## gracief

Hello all, I'm new to this, and to baby making as well! My husband and I have been talking about trying for a while, and have decided that this month is the month we will start....I'm very excited, but know that it could take us a while. If anyone has any tips or words of advice please let me know :)


----------



## skyraaa

gracief said:


> Hello all, I'm new to this, and to baby making as well! My husband and I have been talking about trying for a while, and have decided that this month is the month we will start....I'm very excited, but know that it could take us a while. If anyone has any tips or words of advice please let me know :)

hey hun and welcome :wave: wud u like 2 join our lil group?

my tip is 2 enjoy sex and make sure u hav it at least every other day, and try not 2 stress out this lil group will help that :)


----------



## AC1987

gracief said:


> Hello all, I'm new to this, and to baby making as well! My husband and I have been talking about trying for a while, and have decided that this month is the month we will start....I'm very excited, but know that it could take us a while. If anyone has any tips or words of advice please let me know :)

Hey welcome :)
Tips... well for the first 1 or 2 months I would try going the not so stressed way, meaning just BD lots(bd= baby dance or :sex: ) One thing I know I was confused about when I first started as I would do it more after ov, but really you wanna do it enough BEFORE ov and the day of if possible. 
Then if after a few cycles its not working, try temping or opks :)


----------



## josephine3

Oooh thanks skyraaa!! One more step towards feeling real. Im still sorta emotionless... its really weird, i thought the 11dpo must have been an evap and it was all in my head. 

Not long to go till testing skyraaa - eeekk fx'd for you! you and mszwizz have dtd enough to make a baby for us all this month :haha:


----------



## josephine3

have u only been gone one day lol it feels like longer... maybe cos I made you all wait soooo long hast night hahahaha....


----------



## skyraaa

:rofl: yeah i bet we cud the thought of having 2 do it all again next month is sending shivers down my spine lol, iv worked hard this month so pleeeease make me happy and give me a sticky bfp jose send some of ur preggo vibes this wa please :)


----------



## gracief

Thank you guys...hubby is away with work at the moment, so no "baby dancing" (excellent!) until he's back, which, if I've calculated properly should be just before I start ovulating. So just going to enjoy ourselves and hope for the best. Will be nice to talk to others in similar situation, and share experiences :)


----------



## sheeps24

I gotta quick question about counting cycle days .. Is it from the day of your last period to your next?


----------



## josephine3

:dust: :dust: :dust: and vibes coming your way guys!

and yes sheeps thats right, cd 1 is the first day of your last period


----------



## josephine3

Im heading to bed soon, wonder if I'll still be pregnant in the morning... :dohh: i just cant get my head round this. Will do the digi in the am so as to convince oh he's in worse denial than me!! 

:dust: mwah xx


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> :dust: :dust: :dust: and vibes coming your way guys!
> 
> and yes sheeps thats right, cd 1 is the first day of your last period

thank u hun :) x


----------



## josephine3

you and mszwizz get top marks for effort!! 10/10!!


----------



## beccah11

just DTD!:)


----------



## AC1987

josephine3 said:


> you and mszwizz get top marks for effort!! 10/10!!

what about me?! I've tried hard too :haha::haha:


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> you and mszwizz get top marks for effort!! 10/10!!
> 
> what about me?! I've tried hard too :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha: yes u have we cant forget u now its time 4 rest aaah lovely lol

yay:happydance: 4 doing the deed beccah lol


----------



## mzswizz

well you ladies have been chatting it up i see :haha:

yay skyraaa has returned!!! we've missed you :happydance:

welcome gracie :flower: nice to have you here. I would say dtd and have fun and not stress about it because once ttc becomes a routine, then your dh or oh wont be interested. so keep it spicy and fun.

AFM, i dont even want to think about having to try again next month because we have been putting in work and i have the marks and pains to prove it :rofl: Come on xmas bfps!


----------



## mzswizz

well here are the hair results

I went from this


To this


----------



## AC1987

Ooohh I like it!! looks good!! :)


----------



## peachy905

Like the new do!


----------



## WrightMom2be

I like it too!! Looks really good!! reminds me that I need to do mine :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

good morning ladies :)

mzswizz i like the hair defo suits u :) its nice 2 hav a change every now and then im always changing mine lol

see u all av been busy while i was sleeping :haha: come home from work completely knackered defo more tired then usual is it a sign lol

i had withdural symptoms from bnb yestaday while at work as soon as i got in i was on here :rofl:

i have everything crossed 4 december bfps this thread has such a great vibe come on babies :baby: :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

jose i NEED a digi update pic please thank u very much :haha: i just love looking at pee sticks lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

ditto skyraaa! Lots has been happening! hehe.

Mszwizz - the new hair colour really does suit you!  its really making me want to do mine now even though i shouldn't! :haha:

:wave: to all the newcomers to the thread. 

Yea, i think i have an addiction to bnb :haha: I tend to think about what might be happening on here whilst i'm away....is that bad? :blush:


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> ditto skyraaa! Lots has been happening! hehe.
> 
> Mszwizz - the new hair colour really does suit you!  its really making me want to do mine now even though i shouldn't! :haha:
> 
> :wave: to all the newcomers to the thread.
> 
> Yea, i think i have an addiction to bnb :haha: I tend to think about what might be happening on here whilst i'm away....is that bad? :blush:

yep that is bad :haha: i think it coz we hav all got so much in common and also deep down i keep getting excited lol so its nice 2 hav us all here, i do hav a gd feeling 4 xmas bfps from this group, i defo think its taken abit of the stress away from ttc


----------



## WrightMom2be

I had the weirdest thing happen. DH and I dtd and about 5-10 minutes after I have been having pretty intense sharp pains in my uterus/cervix area. Its been going on for about 2 hours now and isn't letting up. I have never had pain after dtd and I am so confused. Any advice?


----------



## WrightMom2be

Sorry I know its random but im pretty concerned. :(


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

that happened to me the other night! They weren't too bad but was getting sharp cramp like twinges in my womb area....

I researched it and it apparently could be a sign of pregnancy. something about the womb basically saying no you're too late to the new spermies :haha: FX'd! 

But if it's too bad and continues then I would go to the drs :hugs:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

** after dtd btw...they didn't just appear!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

skyraaa - definitely! There is definitely a good vibe and we all get along so well  
definitely takes the edge off TTC :happydance:


----------



## skyraaa

maybe dh is hitting ur cervix a bit hard as u were going 4 it :haha: but yeah as ttc said it can happen but u shuddent b loads of pain if it doesnt eaze up id go 2 docs :hug:


----------



## WrightMom2be

Thank you TCC, I tried researching it but I couldn't really find anything, but then again I was trying to look on my phone lol My DH keeps telling me that he thinks he did it this month but I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm only 6-7 dpo so we will see.


----------



## WrightMom2be

Thank you skyraaa, it was a little rough but nothing new for us. Maybe too rough for this close after over? I'm not sure. But I will def be calling the doctor if it doesn't let up. The pain caused me to throw up my vitamins so I'm a little bummed about that. Thank you guys again!! :) I really appreciate it!


----------



## skyraaa

WrightMom2be said:


> Thank you TCC, I tried researching it but I couldn't really find anything, but then again I was trying to look on my phone lol My DH keeps telling me that he thinks he did it this month but I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm only 6-7 dpo so we will see.

:happydance: lets hope so come on u lovely bfp im getting impatient waiting now :(


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

If i'm right, I think i'm about 7dpo (ignore my ticker hehehe) and i've been getting symptoms so it's not totally unheard of!  just fx'd we've done it!!! :-D 
:dust:


----------



## skyraaa

when do u think u r gonna test?


----------



## WrightMom2be

Af arrival is supposed to be here on the 16th. I'm trying to wait till then but that'll probably not happen :haha: Knowing how I am i'll test about 4 days before her arrival lol To be honest, I tested the day josephine confirmed her bfp, she made me want to in a silly way haha. When are you testing TTC and skyraaa?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

me or wright? lol 

I'm prob not gonna test until around 19th....gives my body plenty of time to produce that hormone! hehehe. Altho i must confess...i did a cheapie this morning,...and i THINK i saw a really faint line! Fx'd....

gosh I should really be saying "Hello, I'm Katie, I'm 21...and I'm addicted to bnb and POAS...." :haha:


----------



## WrightMom2be

TTC- I've been symptom spotting too. My biggest "symptom" has been the weird twinging and pulling feelings in my tummy. (I never get anything like this ever)


----------



## skyraaa

both of u :haha: well my af due on the 10th so sat i was thinking of testing fri coz im out with oh mum 2 romford shopping and think theres bound 2 b drinking involved so prob best i knowif it shows up then il b 13dpo when i test aaaah im nervious 

and yes im hayley im 27 and a bnb addict :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oo soo we'll all be testing around the same time! fx'd for us all! Hopefully we'll get big flashing bfps beside our names soon! :-D 

Oh this month i'm just trying soo hard not to symptom spot but I just end up doing it! :haha: I've been feeling how I did last month but more intense. Since I was pregnant last month, I'm taking it as a good sign!  whatever psychics may say!


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> oo soo we'll all be testing around the same time! fx'd for us all! Hopefully we'll get big flashing bfps beside our names soon! :-D
> 
> Oh this month i'm just trying soo hard not to symptom spot but I just end up doing it! :haha: I've been feeling how I did last month but more intense. Since I was pregnant last month, I'm taking it as a good sign!  whatever psychics may say!

im exactly the same as u preggas last month and getting the same if not more symptoms then last month gotta b preggas right lol x


----------



## WrightMom2be

I have been dying to ask a psychic! I've been wanting to see one that's around where I live but DH thinks they rip people off and has told me no. :( 
I'm hoping that we all get our bfps!! I love the fact that I have people I can talk to about this that get what this is like. I've actually been kinda quiet on here because I've been in the "no hope" funk and its driving me crazy! 

Oh yeah... Hi I'm Teresa, I'm 22, I love bnb and I suffer from the addiction of poas! :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

definitely...that what i was thinking. I actually nearly fell over yesterday when I had a light headed/dizzy spell. Just got my fx'd sooo tightly! I might lose my fingers :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

yea I told OH about the psychic yesterday who said I hadn't conceived yet...after telling me off he was just like you don't know if she actually has the gift or not. And he's pretty sure we've done it this month soo yea.

Btw, yesterday after i'd told him and he went..."katie :growlmad:..." I started roaring....don't even know why! It's been happening a few times the past couple of days. In fact again yesterday oh told me of a man who had died in his work ... and i started crying.... I don't even know the man! It's very wierd!


----------



## skyraaa

hello teresa feels weird actually calling u by ur name lol
katie i got dizzy yestaday really bad and been havin spells 4 the last week 

teresa,katie and hayley r gonna get their :bfp: :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

katie i think ur pregnant seems u hav alot of signs just like me :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I know hayley! after calling and thinking of you as Skyraaa and Wright it's quite wierd to actually know your real names! I don't know why but it never really connected that you will have proper names! :haha: silly meeee! :rofl:

:happydance: I'm soo trying not to get my hopes up! You should hear the excuses in my head right now as to the symptoms (one is that i'm coming down with a cold!)...c'mon bfps!!!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Ahh ladies I'll keep my fingers crossed for you all! Hopefully it won't take me too long. Only bd'ed 3 times since coming off the pill. Feeling really guilty after going out on Saturday night. 
Going to start again this week. It's really difficult though as we have a fried living with us at the moment and we have really thin walls! Although she is away this weekend so guess what we will be doing!! Yippeee!
X


----------



## skyraaa

i know sounds weird dont it :haha:

hav u noticed im getting my bnb fix 2day after my quiet day yestaday :rofl:


----------



## WrightMom2be

It is weird isn't it lol its kinda nice though cause it kinda feels like we really know each other. I don't know maybe its just me? 
I've been pretty emotional too, crying over nothing and such. No dizzy spells. No nausea either but yet I can't find anything that actually sounds good, not bad either but def not good. :haha: you twos symptoms sound extremely promising!! Give me a ton of hope!


----------



## skyraaa

tbh teresa we prob do no each other more personally shall i say then most of our friends n family :rofl: coz u defo wuddent say 2 ur mum oooh mum btw i had sex last night u know mum i done the deed :rofl:

blondie make sure u pin him down and get bding :happydance:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

too right Hayley! Me too tbh lol. Was back at work yesterday (1st time in 6 months!) and it was wierd not being on here basically all day! Am off today as doing a phased return to work so am getting it all in ready for tomorrow when I won't be on until the evening! :haha:

Teresa - Its not just you. it really does feel like we know each other and are friends!  Well being emotional is a good sign as to your hormones going all over the place! :dust:

Blondie - While the friend is away, you shall play! :haha: Gosh that really must be tough. I used to hate it when I stayed over at my OH's (he lived at home in the beginning) and we had to be really quiet!!! Was funny though... lol.


----------



## WrightMom2be

Actually hayley you're probably right about most family and friends, minus my mom, that women knows everything :rofl: we have a very close relationship.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

lol that's true! we've not told anyone about us TTC as we know it shall be frowned upon by alot of our family so it's quite hush hush. Being on here and talking to you ladies, really helps me get it all out what i'm feeling and obv we all know what each other is going through! - great support system! Friends! :-D :hugs:


----------



## WrightMom2be

I agree, Blondie you should get alot of bding in while the friend is away! And no reason to be quiet so enjoy! :rofl:


----------



## Blondiejay

Our friend has been great though and not coming straight home from work and staying out so we can have 'couple time' haha!!
She should be moving out just after Christmas so we'll have the Love Shack all to ourselves!
Btw my name is Susi and I'm addicted to BnB! :0)


----------



## WrightMom2be

Hi Susi! :wave: That's really sweet that your friend tries to give you couple time!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Teresa, he won't know what's hit him! Haha


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:wave: hiii Susi

I agree with Teresa! That is soo lovely of your friend!


----------



## WrightMom2be

Oh I believe it! Lol My DH literally begged for a break and air when our "house guest" finally decided to get out. He acted like he was dying or something haha


----------



## WrightMom2be

I take back my earlier comment about nausea... I feel like I'm going to puke again, its come or go. Hhmm


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Teresa - :rofl: 

well after days of dtd, i'd have thought oh would be tired out and want a break....but i was wrong...last night he tried it on but i was just like...nooooo go away!!! Feel quite bad so might have to make it up to hiim but I just was not in the right mood to dtd!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Teresa - ooo sounds good! well not that you want to puke...but it's a sign! :dust:


----------



## skyraaa

hey susi r u a poas addict 2 lol

when every1 says there names how we gonna remember lol our brains r full of babies :rofl:


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello!! She is actually the one that kind of made me realise that I actually so want to have a baby. I was adamant that I would never have/want one. But one night we were having a good girly chat and she was like "but don't you want a little mini me, something that oh and Mr B would have made, etc". A few days later I had made my mind up that I was ready. A few weeks later after plenty of tears and emotions going wild I sold my beautiful horse that I had owned for 9 years. (wow I'm getting teary thinking of it). I knew that I couldn't afford to have a horse and a baby, time and moeh just wouldn't be practical. Thankfully I sold her to the most loveliest lady and she keeps me updated to how she is getting on.
Sorry bit of a long post!


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry for the spelling etc too, I'm on my iPhone as I don't want work to find out using their computer to look at baby sites!


----------



## Blondiejay

Ooh teresa it could be another sign!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

awww Susi... TTC brings alot of sacrifies unfortunately :-( :hugs: but once you have that baby in your tummy you'll be soo excited! :-D

I know hayley! It will be very interesting!!! 

Well i'm off for a nap ladies. I am absolutely shattered still :-S and i've had a full night's sleep... hmmmm ... NO i'm not going to symptom spot any longer! (lets see how long this lasts! :haha:) 

Speak laters! :hugs:


----------



## WrightMom2be

I pounce and begged tonight (or last night cause I haven't been asleep yet), got a little goofy. I even told DH if just let me touch it, I'd let him go to sleep early tomorrow without me pestering. He kept telling me he was tired so I left him alone for a few minutes. TMI: When I looked over at him and he was hard. I looked at him as serious as I could, said mine! Then attacked! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Sweet dreams Katie.

Haha thats so funny Teresa, fair play!!


----------



## skyraaa

WrightMom2be said:


> I pounce and begged tonight (or last night cause I haven't been asleep yet), got a little goofy. I even told DH if just let me touch it, I'd let him go to sleep early tomorrow without me pestering. He kept telling me he was tired so I left him alone for a few minutes. TMI: When I looked over at him and he was hard. I looked at him as serious as I could, said mine! Then attacked! :rofl: :haha:

:rofl: u r just like me when i was around ov time thats awesome well at least u dtd :haha: 

katie hav a nice sleep wish i cud but no such luck i got a 3yr old 2 look after


----------



## WrightMom2be

Oh Susi :hugs: maybe one day when you have your little bundle of joy, the lovely lady would sell/give your horse back? I absolutely love horse people, that are so kind and wonderful people! What kind of horse did you have?


----------



## WrightMom2be

Sleep well Katie! I'm probably not far behind you lol


----------



## Blondiejay

Teresa, the lady is always offering for me to go and visit but I'm not ready just yet, I think I would get too upset. I still miss her so much, although not the getting up early and freezing my fingers and toes in the winter!! I think I'll go there maybe between Christmas and New Year.
If we are lucky to have children there is no way they are going to go horse riding, it's such an expensive hobby and if you do have to sell it is just so heartbreaking. I couldnt go through that again x


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies :) 

I'm very sleepy, my cat woke me up at 5:30am.. 
I don't have any symptoms at all this morning, other then a feeling like my rib feeling bruised.


----------



## WrightMom2be

I completely understand. I hope it starts getting easier for you! :hugs: I grew up riding horses and my aunt (I call her a horse whisperer) taught me how to ride and show. She does lessons and owns a few so I can understand. You love them just like family!


----------



## WrightMom2be

Good Morning AC!!


----------



## skyraaa

gd morning ac :wave: bet u had alot2 catch up on :rofl:


----------



## Blondiejay

Good morning AC. :0)

Teresa, they are such beautiful animals aren't they. You are so lucky to have an aunt that has horses. Do you still ride?


----------



## AC1987

Aww you're all talking about horses!! I love horses, I've only ever had like 2 lessons as some online deal :haha: But would love one of my own sometime!!


----------



## WrightMom2be

Its been a while but I have intentions of riding again soon. My aunt has told me I can go out to the farm and ride them whenever I want, just gotta find time lol


----------



## AC1987

Is it bad of me for wishing I could puke so that I'd know if I were pregnant? :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

You're very lucky! 

AC, it is great exercise and just so nice to be around such beautiful animals. Although maybe wait until the summer as it's not nice riding in the cold!!


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> Is it bad of me for wishing I could puke so that I'd know if I were pregnant? :haha:

:haha: i know wot u mean i actually want 2 feel sick lol my symptoms so far are sore/tingly boobs mainly nips, tiredness,dizziness,cramps like af cramps,vivid dreams, lots of headaches, constipation and needing a pee all the time 

fx 4 us both x


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow Hayley, your symptoms sound very positive! Fingers crossed!

AC, not at all. I think we all want to feel some kind of symptom!


----------



## AC1987

My bbs are really sore too, if I remember correctly last month they stopped hurting 2 days before AF showed.. so i guess I need to hope for hurting bbs too..
:haha: wow, me who hates pain and being sick is wanting it!


----------



## skyraaa

i seem 2 hav alot more symptoms this month then last month when i had the chemical :) so hope its a gd sign prob a fantom pregnancy knowing my luck lol


----------



## AC1987

skyraaa said:


> i seem 2 hav alot more symptoms this month then last month when i had the chemical :) so hope its a gd sign prob a fantom pregnancy knowing my luck lol

When was it when you tested positive last cycle? Like how many dpo? Cause I really don't see a point in testing "too" early. :haha:

I feel like I already asked you this too... but my memory sucks!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Wow i had 2 pages worth of info to catch up too :haha:

Well ladies it seems like you all are pregnant. Atleast you all will be testing around the same time..i have to wait a week-2 weeks after you ladies butttttt hopefully i close this month with a bfp and we all can start a 1st tri thread together :happydance: 

And now i know your names. And it does feel better and it feels like we are so close as if we knew each other for years. 

AFM, i guess dh loves the new hair color too because he pounced on me the second we got upstairs :rofl: Im sooo hoping all this pouncing will end in a bfp. My 22nd birthday is in 22 days so im excited. I go to the doc in 2 days too so eeekk FXed the next time i see him it will be for confirmation that im pregnant. And i noticed that we all was pregnant and it ended in a loss last month hmmm a sign maybe that we all get pregnant in the same month. BTW...Hi, Im Patrice..im 21..and im a BnB and poas addict :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I'm so paranoid about saying my name on this forum because I REALLY don't want family members to stalk me and find out.
But hey why not.. I'm Ashley and I'm 24 and a bnb and poas addict :haha::haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Hi Ashley :flower: You know your screen name closely represents my dh because his initials are a.c. but he was born 1988 so its funny becuase every time i saw your screen name im like is this my dh trying to stalk me on here :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

mzswizz said:


> Hi Ashley :flower: You know your screen name closely represents my dh because his initials are a.c. but he was born 1988 so its funny becuase every time i saw your screen name im like is this my dh trying to stalk me on here :rofl:

Oh I think that would give me heart failure if I thought my DH was stalking me after all the complaining I do about him :haha::haha::haha::haha:



:wohoo: just when I thought my nausea symptom left me I almost just about dry heaved!!!


----------



## mzswizz

oh yes sounds like pregnancy to me


----------



## AC1987

I tested just now and bfn.... but is 9dpo really that early? I won't test again til AF is late. :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

9dpo is still early so you are not out yet


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi everyone!!! :hugs:

I'm back after a little nap and then tidying the house as it was a tip! I'm shattered again now.... hmmm trying not to go have another nap!!!

Ashley - yea 9dpo is still quite early! You still have time! remember you're not out until the witch shows!!!! :-D 

Patrice - I've got my fx'd that all goes well with your drs appointment! :-D

I think i've started something with confessing my addictions! hehehe! More confessions are welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome back Katie! Sounds like it may have been IB and now you feeling the symptoms!!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I've got my fingers crossed! I'm just hoping that its not all in my head cos i want it so bad! :-s


----------



## mzswizz

i think we know our bodies well enough for our brain to just make up symptoms. FXed tightly that im cutting off my circulation :rofl:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hey ladies...wow a lot of reading material here today! I'm currently biding my time sat here holding my bladder so I can go poas! (opk). I'm rubbish at holding it and pretty much constantly have a drink on the go so it's a struggle! Been getting stark white negatives since cd10 and am now cd14. I'm wondering if my lack of ability to hold my pee for more than an hour has been affecting the test result? Got slight twinges in left and right lower abdomen last night so hoping ov is close....also cm seems clearer today so fx'd! We dtd cd11, cd13 and will be getting on it again tonight so I hopefully we will have a bit of the 'sperm meets egg' situation going on!

Patrice, I think you mentioned we were close with our cycles? So we may end up being able to test around the same time which would be cool.

Oh, by the way, my name is Sarah (pretty obvious I guess?!) I'm 31 (oldest on thread? Hmm) and also a poas addict. Feel like I could peon anything of it stayed still long enough at the moment!

Right, this won't do! I gotta go pee!!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

good luck Sarah! 

Patrice - tell me about it! I bet my brain is thinking "...right...she had this symptom last month...so i'm going to make her have it again...just to mess with her! :twisted:" ... tut! Gosh don't cross them that tightly! You need them! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Hey Sarah and yes im 3 days ahead of you. I am due to ovulate around the 11th or so so like 5 days away but thats if its not early or late. I have been getting twinges myself so might be early ov who knows!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah you're right Katie i need my fingers to type away on here :rofl: Omg DH and I went on a candy madness shopping spree yesterday and we have this fudge kit that i am dying to use because we can make 1 1/2 lbs of fudge with it and im soooo ready to eat some fudge!!! I tell you ttc has put some weight on me :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I talk myself into feeling symptoms, when I read what other people are feeling. :baby:


----------



## mzswizz

i dont even think about symptoms anymore unless they happen on their own and thats when im like ok SYMPTOM is that a sign :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oo that sounds right nice....hmmm fudge.... lol homer simpson moment then :haha:

I'm currently munching away on cheesy puffs. Yum!!!! :-D


----------



## mzswizz

katie-im about to start on twizzlers and cheddar cheese pringles! What a way to start the morning huh :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Oh I want fudge!! I plan on making a gingerbread house in a few days :D What I REALLY need however is chocolate. hmm maybe I need to text the dh to get me some


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

LOL don't worry about it...for my breakfast today I ate cheesy puffs! :rofl: just right fancied them! :-S not good for my weight loss :blush:

I've had a sandwhich for my lunch tho sooo healthy moment there!!! :D


----------



## mzswizz

i think chocolate is our kryptonite during the ttc process tbh :rofl:

i didnt have anything healthy yet. im thinking im going to gain 5 lbs this cycle :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

lol i'm the same :haha: although i just can't afford to put on any weight! I'm telling you...if I am pregnant this baby will have a lot of reserves! :haha:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Negative! Argh! I'm convinced my poas skills are non existent! Only have 3 left. Need to stock up methinks! Damn my sporadic cycle and damn the BCP for all those years of buggering up my system!!

You lot are making me hungry! Got a gammon in the oven....it's not done for another hour so I may have to graze on some chocolate til then! Roll on Christmas and lots of yummy food!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Oh and sorry for the cussing!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> Good morning ladies :)
> 
> I'm very sleepy, my cat woke me up at 5:30am..
> I don't have any symptoms at all this morning, other then a feeling like my rib feeling bruised.

My cat did the same thing to me this morning! Same time! He's curled up next to me now as if butter wouldn't melt in his mouth!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-I only have 2 cb digis left from last month so just trying to see if i am going to put them to use. Im not even going to touch them but i do have them reserved.

Katie-I totally agree with you. If i get pregnant, the baby wont have to worry about going hungry because the first time i was pregnant, i gained 5 lbs in 2 weeks :shock:

And i have 2 gos and the boy dog ALWAYS barks in the morning to cuss out the neighbors outside..i guess they be interrupting his beauty sleep :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

Wow guys so much to catch up on again I seriously cant keep up with you! I will never remember all your names sorry.. I think the usernames are etched in my brain too much now - mines an easy one its Joanne or Jo!! Sometimes my oh calls me josephine so went with it!!

Liking the sound of all your symptoms, im actually getting a few now.. lots of cm and some cramps.. was a bit worried as today should be my af due day but so far no bleeding:thumbup:

Worked out my EDD online and its the day after my birthday! :dohh: some of them say the 12th but still not far off - be an expensive time of year for oh me thinks!! :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

hello patrice :hehe: defo feels weird calling u by ur name lol
and preggas jo :haha:
and hello ashley omg so many 2 remember lol

well iv just got bk from town was trying 2 find oh a nice coat well went in loads of shops and nothing fits him think he needs a xxxl hes not fat well not much lol but hes got really big shoulders and arms well pissed off now im gonna hav 2 go online grrrr 
AFM boobies r still tingling and feelng sensitive so iv had this now for at least 4 days :)
the 2ww is draggin now im defo gonna test friday with fmu so only another 2 whole days 2 wait


----------



## AC1987

I feel better now!! I was looking on FF at pg charts and alot didn't test positive til 11-13dpo..:happydance: So now I just need to wait... which I'm TERRIBLE at!! 

My bbs are really sore.. I couldn't even sleep last night on them they hurt that much,(my left one is still a cup bigger) my nipples are really itchy, and I noticed a blueish vein in my left bb. :haha: whats it about my left one!?


----------



## skyraaa

last month i tested at 13dpo and got a faint pos and digi sais pregnant 1-2 so this month im hoping at 13dpo i get 2 stonking great lines pleeeaase


----------



## mzswizz

jo-im thinking if i conceive this month its going to be around the ending of august which means..ending of august baby (money) and then a week later dh's birthday beginning of september (money) so im going to be spending away around that time which i dont mind as long as i do a little shopping for me in between :rofl:



hayley-i know soo weird :haha:

Well it seems like everybody is waiting 2 days. In 2 days is my doc appt so lets hope we start getting some bfps sooner than later!


----------



## josephine3

Ooooh - p.s I did a digi today and it came up 'pregnant 2-3' :happydance:

AC - (sorry i cant remember if u put ur name).. i didnt get my faint pos till 11dpo and it was really faint.. so you've def still got plenty of hope! 

Good luck for all your 2 days time testing and appts!
I rang the docs and the receptionist told me to come in in the morning and get a 'pack' and they will do the rest :shrug: the rest? yeah push it out for you as well will they lol


----------



## skyraaa

i know i keep saying this but i hav a feeling this will b a gd month 4 every1 its quite funny i actually feel pregnant i keep telling oh i am lol hes like u aint even bloody tested yet :haha: but i know i feel differant :happydance:

but i think all those that get there bfps soon shud wait 4 the others and keep this thread going i love chatting 2 u guys x


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Ooooh - p.s I did a digi today and it came up 'pregnant 2-3' :happydance:
> 
> AC - (sorry i cant remember if u put ur name).. i didnt get my faint pos till 11dpo and it was really faint.. so you've def still got plenty of hope!
> 
> Good luck for all your 2 days time testing and appts!
> I rang the docs and the receptionist told me to come in in the morning and get a 'pack' and they will do the rest :shrug: the rest? yeah push it out for you as well will they lol

:happydance::happydance: yay 4 the digi :happydance::happydance: please let me follow in ur foot steps


----------



## mzswizz

yay jo we soo got to see that digi pic!! And they'll most likely do bloodwork and ask questions and thats about it. Then you have to wait like 4 weeks before the u/s.


----------



## sjbenefield

Ladies!! I did not know soooo many noises happen during :sex:!!! 

Not to mention when youre ttc'ing its crazy how many times you take a breath feel a twinge and decide youre pregnant!! lol 
Im officially on the crazy bus :headspin::tease:


----------



## mzswizz

welcome sj!! I think we all go through that :rofl: Even i feel any twinge and im like possible early ov occuring :rofl: it happens!


----------



## skyraaa

sjbenefield said:


> Ladies!! I did not know soooo many noises happen during :sex:!!!
> 
> Not to mention when youre ttc'ing its crazy how many times you take a breath feel a twinge and decide youre pregnant!! lol
> Im officially on the crazy bus :headspin::tease:

:haha: yep u got that right, we all crazy ladies minds full of babies :)
do u wanna join our crazy tread hun?


----------



## sjbenefield

skyraaa said:


> sjbenefield said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!! I did not know soooo many noises happen during :sex:!!!
> 
> Not to mention when youre ttc'ing its crazy how many times you take a breath feel a twinge and decide youre pregnant!! lol
> Im officially on the crazy bus :headspin::tease:
> 
> :haha: yep u got that right, we all crazy ladies minds full of babies :)
> do u wanna join our crazy tread hun?Click to expand...

I think you didnt have to ask :blush:.. ive got the :baby: fever!! lol


----------



## skyraaa

:haha: of course u dont have 2 ask iv added ur name 2 the list :happydance:, 
where in ur cycle r u ?


----------



## sjbenefield

skyraaa said:


> :haha: of course u dont have 2 ask iv added ur name 2 the list :happydance:,
> where in ur cycle r u ?

I beleive i am on day 4??... since im 4 days into Aunt Flo :witch:.. (i hate her)

Ps thank you :D


----------



## AC1987

omg... my dh had the nerve to say that the reason I'm not pg yet is because we haven't been trying.:growlmad: he also said its because I don't tell him when I ov.. but anytime I do hes unable to finish for like a week. :wacko:


----------



## skyraaa

no probs hun yep know wot u mean about dreaded af im hoping ming doesnt show 4 another 9month ;)


----------



## sjbenefield

AC1987 said:


> omg... my dh had the nerve to say that the reason I'm not pg yet is because we haven't been trying.:growlmad: he also said its because I don't tell him when I ov.. but anytime I do hes unable to finish for like a week. :wacko:

:saywhat:
Men have some nerve sometimes... do we need to grab some pitchforks and the rest of the ladies and rally behind you? :devil:


----------



## AC1987

sjbenefield said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> omg... my dh had the nerve to say that the reason I'm not pg yet is because we haven't been trying.:growlmad: he also said its because I don't tell him when I ov.. but anytime I do hes unable to finish for like a week. :wacko:
> 
> :saywhat:
> Men have some nerve sometimes... do we need to grab some pitchforks and the rest of the ladies and rally behind you? :devil:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: I think he just can't get it how HARD it is on me. He tried to make me feel better by saying that since theres only a small chance every month that we haven't been trying long enough, and I'm like 6 MONTHS!! He doesn't mind waiting, to him its no big deal but gaaah I go insane!


----------



## skyraaa

ashley u have been trying loads how can he say that bloody men, we know u dtd load coz u post it on here :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

My dh is always the one who is like when its meant to be it will happen. Well thats eeasy for you to say to a woman who has been trying for 20 months?! Its like okay so when is it going to be meant to be? He takes the nice calm approach and say lets just have sex until it happens which is probably the only quote i would agree with him on :rofl:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Pah! Men! I think it's a fairly common outlook for men to have and it is frustrating but try not to legit stress you (easier said than done!). Thank goodness for this place to vent!!


----------



## skyraaa

patrice thats exactly wot my oh says hes like well if ur not pregnant this month we will keep trying, does he not realise how much bloody hard work ttc is lol


----------



## gracief

Hi Ladies, wow, so much happens on here within 24 hours! I don't think I've been added to the thread...could someone add me please. There is no way I'll be able to remember names, but I am Philippa and am 27. Not quite addicted to BnB yet (I can feel it starting though!), and as for poas - this will all start for me in a couple of weeks :)

At this early stage hubby is actually just as keen (if not more so) as me! (not sure how long that will last if we have to try for a long time - but as long as he gets to dtd, I'm sure he'll be up for it! ha!)

hoping for good things for everyone this month...very exciting times ahead! (sorry that's quite long...eek!)


----------



## AC1987

mzswizz said:


> My dh is always the one who is like when its meant to be it will happen. Well thats eeasy for you to say to a woman who has been trying for 20 months?! Its like okay so when is it going to be meant to be? He takes the nice calm approach and say lets just have sex until it happens which is probably the only quote i would agree with him on :rofl:

Omg... my sis is like that to me she says "Don't worry about it, then it'll happen" or "Just stop trying all together then you'll get pregnant" I try to not vent at her about it cause she doesn't get it.


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-my mom and my sister tell me that but i mean i really dont want to hear it coming from my sister because she gets pregnant like every 3 months after she gives birth :rofl: She has 3 kids already so im like really?! You dont even have to try hard so dont tell me about just let it happen?!! I have just been dtd and welllll nothing is happening so whats the next phrase


----------



## josephine3

mszwizz (or should I say patrice?? or did i get that wrong..?) i took a pic of the digi but cos i have to hold it to the webcam everything comes out reversed!! So the writing is backwards! :dohh: annoying... everyone else must have better cameras than me!! i will try but its well dodgy lol..

and p.s my man has been the exact same.. just not arsed about ttc or when it happens.. i dont think they feel the urges like we do!! Mind you mine's so laid back he hasnt even reacted to me being pregnant yet!!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111206.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## skyraaa

gracief said:


> Hi Ladies, wow, so much happens on here within 24 hours! I don't think I've been added to the thread...could someone add me please. There is no way I'll be able to remember names, but I am Philippa and am 27. Not quite addicted to BnB yet (I can feel it starting though!), and as for poas - this will all start for me in a couple of weeks :)
> 
> At this early stage hubby is actually just as keen (if not more so) as me! (not sure how long that will last if we have to try for a long time - but as long as he gets to dtd, I'm sure he'll be up for it! ha!)
> 
> hoping for good things for everyone this month...very exciting times ahead! (sorry that's quite long...eek!)

u have hun i added u when u first commented :) ur in the name list :)
i defo think theres a pos vibe 4 this month :)


----------



## gracief

skyraaa said:


> u have hun i added u when u first commented :) ur in the name list :)
> i defo think theres a pos vibe 4 this month :)

Thank you skyraaa!

Lots of positive thinking and good happy pregnant vibes being sent everyones way :)


----------



## skyraaa

im hoping by after the weekend there will b at least a couple more names with a flashing bfps


----------



## AC1987

So I've heard that if you have bad pms symptoms then when you're pregnant its worse, emotional wise I mean. So I wonder if that means when I get a bfp if I'm gonna be a horrible person to be around :haha::haha:


----------



## mzswizz

yes you got it right josephine and it doesnt matter about the writing because we know it is positive!!!!!! Maybe you need to shake him and yell HELLOOOOO WE'RE HAVING A BABY :rofl:

And bfps :dust: and happy vibes to everyone :haha:

Ashley-I know im going to be horrible because the first time i was pregnant, dh was like look you better be pregnant because you are snapping on me and you are crazy and that same day i did a digi and it said pregnant :rofl: bless his heart.

AFM, im going to make spaghetti and cheesy garlic bread tonight yummy. With a full stomach comes a full round of dtd :happydance: cant wait :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi Ladies :wave:

How is everyone tonight! I can see that everyone is in full chatting form :-D 

Patrice...ooo spag bol and cheesy garlic bread. Yum!!! :-D we've just had chicken and rice...(OMGOSH I actually nearly wrote children then! :haha: :rofl:) 

You know ladies...I'm really hoping I am preg cos if i'm not...then there is definitely something wrong with me cos of the intenseness of light-headed and dizzyness :-S


----------



## sjbenefield

mmm does anyone esle find themselves plotting injurious things to the next person who tells them they got BFP's... (not on Babyandbump i love all you ladies lol) i mean the ppl right in front of you ......... :gun:......... no worries im being a good girl :blush:... but sometimes my thoughts win center stage :muaha:


----------



## mzswizz

katie-i think its going to be a bfp for you. Any more spotting?

sj-Sometimes i do that especially each time my sister fell pregnant so quickly.


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies you have all been busy again lots to read, Seems alot of you may get your bfps this month! The witch has been and gone so waiting for ovulation now but i dont know when itl be but it means i cant get a bfp for christmas now


----------



## mzswizz

when is next AF due for you sheeps?


----------



## sheeps24

p.s how do you know your Luteal length?


----------



## josephine3

Mmmmm spaghetti and cheesy garlic bread that sounds well good!!! I cant think of anything i fancy at the moment either nothing appeals.. but that sounds good!! dammit wish I had some ingredients to make it! Im going to have to go on a 'healthy' shop as we dont really eat proper meals due to my oh being a bit of a food phobic - he wont eat anything with any kind of sauce on/in so no soup, no bolognese, no chili, no cottage pie etc.... he just eats meat, potatoes, cheese, bread and pasta. Plain. Oh and some fruit but definitely no veg..
me on the other hand am a veggie lol so its virtually impossible to cook us a healthy meal that we will both enjoy :dohh: we normally end up eating separately it sucks. and I have to cook twice if I want something better or healthier... well he's gonna have to make his own meat and potatoes now I need some veg and fruit!!

Sorry you've sent me off on one there..

Oh yeah this morning oh snapped at me and I got emotional and cried in the bedroom for half hour... eventually he came up, gave me a cuddle and said 'So, you're having a baby then?' I was like 'Looks that way'... at least its starting to sink in for him!! hehe. Im very emotional at the moment!! There seems like sooooo much to do and think about I dont know where to start!! I guess I dont have to do it all at once. We need to move house though!! only got 1 bedroom here!!

I think i actually was reading more about pregnancy before.. now im just like.. huh what do i do.. :dohh: didnt occur to me for ages that I could look elsewhere online other than bnb lol


----------



## sheeps24

Well today/yesterday was my last day of af so about a month


----------



## mzswizz

well jo atleast its starting to sink in for your OH. Finally!!!! :haha:

sheeps- to know your luteal phase its counting from the first day after ov to AF due date. And thats how you know. The normal LP is 14 days but every one isnt like that always.


----------



## sheeps24

If im not using opks i dont know when i ovulate :/ im trying to make one of those trackers


----------



## skyraaa

sheeps yeah its around the middle of ur cycle do u remember how long ur cycles were b4 bcp?


----------



## mzswizz

well if i were you, i would just generalize it. How long are your cycles? Just subtract 14 days from your normal AF cycle and that should give you an estimate. For example, i have a 35 day cycle. So 35-14=21 so i should ovulate on or around cd21. hope i helped.


----------



## AC1987

awww jo your sig just made me tear up!!! *sigh* absolutely cannot wait til its my turn :) 


errmm so I have this faint nausea feeling that won't go away,almost feelings like when someone gives you a tight hug where you end up saying blleehhh


----------



## sheeps24

Ive made one now so i think its right my cycle was 35 days i hope it stays regular, I can use this as an estimate instead of opks!


----------



## sjbenefield

Ok background real quick... i posted this on another site before i found Babyandbump and before :witch: arrived.... and i didnt get much enjoyment out of it from the other ladies i figured you gals might find a giggle or two in it... It was just a silly little rant thats all :thumbup:

"After days and weeks of combing the net reading all the experiences of BFN's :bfn: that were really BFP's :bfp: and all the guessing, waiting, charting, measuring, timing, poking and prodding, checking, DoingThe D :sex: (oh wait thats a bonus forget i added that), and the dreaded TWW and scrutininzing every little bump, gurlge and twinge, ](*,) that everyone goes through only to be told when "test day" :test: arrives that its a BFN when really its a BFP. 

Here are my two cents ...

My conclusion IS... This is a CONSPIRACY created by all the HPT companies. They are alll in colusion with each other to make all the ladies out their trying to concieve absolutely LOCO:loopy:!!! I believe they are doing this by intentially putting in at least 5 deffective tests per 8 tests (ive really thought this through)... I think secretly they get a little tickle :smug:everytime we get on the porcelain goddess and put our hands in places they dont belong they hope we will accidentally dribble on our hands and freak out and fall in the toilet!! I dunno that just my thought on the matter... And i think all of us women know this too!!!

BUT Yet we women go and take half the shelf of HPT's with us from the store to the bathroom and take them all in 5 minutes hoping for that sweet little symbol of hope.... And in the longest two minutes of our life we pee on a stick and wait thinking please please please little pink line be there!?..........only to be crushed because our store was the only store that we just happened to visit, in the city we just happen to live in wasnt blessed enough to get anything but the defective HPT's!! and after spending 400 dollars and countless drs visits, we finally get the result :bfp: :baby:.. (but only after they've made money on our "crazy" :tease:

And then for the rest of us DING DONG the wicked witch is not dead and we go out and buy the other half a shelf of HPT's in the next go around!

And now its time for a group hug:hugs2:and a glass of wine :wine: no wait wine is bad for a TTCer so lets just google some more pregnancy sypmtoms :comp: 


BABY DUST TO ALL :dust:

ps hope yall enjoyed that for a little giggle
(ive only bought one so far and it was BFN lol)"

Has anyone else started to memorize the "typed out version" of the smilies like i have lolol so sad:blush:


----------



## skyraaa

ashley do u wanna b my test buddie im gonna test fri morning?


----------



## josephine3

Liking the sound of your symptoms AC!! Skyraa how is the spotting now?
Yeah sheeps Id do what mzswizz said to start you off! thats what I did to get my ov time... at least you get a general idea of when to dtd.. 

Oooh i thought of something...this is gonna sound bitchy but.. there's another work colleague who's recently announced her pregnancy, she told us at 5 weeks!!!!! madness... but she'll be about 8 weeks now.. the thing is, she's a big girl (shes lovely tho i have nothing against her or anyone overweight lol) and is worried she might not show very much, if at all... in comparison I am pretty skinny.. do you think I will show before her??! How annoyed will she be??! hehe.. I sound so bitchy..


----------



## sheeps24

sjbenefield we are esitmated to ovulate on the same day :)


----------



## sheeps24

Haha i love that Josephine!


----------



## josephine3

sjbenefield u crazy lady!!!!
this thread goes too fast by the time i type a reply threre's a page of new ones to read!! :dohh:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

to be honest i don't have much of a clue about cycles so I can't be much help to you. Sorry Sheeps :-S

ooo Definitely sounding good Ashley! :-D 

Patrice - no no more spotting... Don't know if that's good or bad! Also I seem to have a lot more cm than I normally have and it seems to be creamy....don't know if that's good or bad either :-S 

Ooo good luck Hayley! I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed! :-D :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Hehe thanks sheeps.. i thought of it earlier made me laugh


----------



## AC1987

wow... i go to get myself a drink and bam theres a whole page full to read :haha:


sj funny story yes I think they're out to get us with hpt tests!!

Hayley.. errmm I wanna say yes I'll test but I'm SOOO nervous, part of me is like I'm never gonna test again:haha: then theres another that says why not. So SURE why not! 

jo thats awesome :haha: so nasty but awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## skyraaa

jo i havent spotted lol think u got mixed up think katie had abit of spotting earlier :)

my symptoms r sore/tingly bbs mainly nips, tiredness, cramps now and then like af cramps but more of a pulling sensation,dizziness,constapation and bloating, needing a wee all the time

im keeping everything crossed but wots making me wonder is the bbs coz they felt exactly the same as last month when i had my chemical

sjbenefield yep i know wot u mean early tests make me laugh can test 6 days early but i bet 80% of woman get a bfn even if they r preggas then end up spending more money coz they still feel preggas make u laugh really but we r all abit guilty of it lol


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> wow... i go to get myself a drink and bam theres a whole page full to read :haha:
> 
> 
> sj funny story yes I think they're out to get us with hpt tests!!
> 
> Hayley.. errmm I wanna say yes I'll test but I'm SOOO nervous, part of me is like I'm never gonna test again:haha: then theres another that says why not. So SURE why not!
> 
> jo thats awesome :haha: so nasty but awesome!!! :thumbup:

see how u feel, the reason im testing is coz i need 2 know im going 2 romford with my mil and i know they b drinking involved lol


----------



## sjbenefield

Haha sheeps we will be DTD together!!! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oo ashley i'll be thinking of you too! :hugs:

I had a bit of spotting last night but nothing today so i don't know.... :-S

Hayley - your symptoms sound really promising!! :-D


----------



## AC1987

skyraaa said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> wow... i go to get myself a drink and bam theres a whole page full to read :haha:
> 
> 
> sj funny story yes I think they're out to get us with hpt tests!!
> 
> Hayley.. errmm I wanna say yes I'll test but I'm SOOO nervous, part of me is like I'm never gonna test again:haha: then theres another that says why not. So SURE why not!
> 
> jo thats awesome :haha: so nasty but awesome!!! :thumbup:
> 
> see how u feel, the reason im testing is coz i need 2 know im going 2 romford with my mil and i know they b drinking involved lolClick to expand...

Oh I just had a blonde moment, I thought fri was tomorrow. :haha::haha::haha: but its actually a few days away. so SURE I will!! lets think positive that one or both will get a bfp!!


----------



## sheeps24

Haha! :D


----------



## josephine3

Sorry skyraa its all this real name usage its spinning me out I dont know who anyone is on about!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I'm Katie btw Jo.  :wave:


----------



## skyraaa

:haha: thats ok jo im hayley btw lol
cool ashley lets do it omg im nervious already only another 2 full days 2 go arggggghh lol


----------



## josephine3

Lol hi guys.. yeah i had to read back through to find out!! but i keep forgetting and having to scroll back thru !! 
I think I have it now:
skyraaa is hayley (tho i like ur username lol)
TTCwitPCOS is katie
AC is ashley
mszwizz is... patrice! i think thats right for you all... sheeps i dont know... erm.. sarah is sarah lol.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Yea it's really hard to remember! To be honest I have a note on my computer desktop which I quickly look at if i get confused!!! :-S


----------



## sheeps24

Im keeping mine at sheeps if thats ok :) its a simple one anyway


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

The name thing is spinning me out a bit. Doesn't take much at the moment though! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we'll all be following in Jo's footsteps soon! 

Are there any opk experts amongst you? I have taken 2 IC opks today (I'm sure I'd pee on anything that's standing still for long enough right now). The first one came up stark white negative and the second one had a verrrrrrry faint line. I looked at the first one again and a faint line has appeared on this one. Now, I know this is still a negative test but the weird thing is that the line appeared a lot closer to the control line than it normally would do. Has anyone ever come across inconsistencies with the position of the test line? Is it because they are cheapies? 

Only 1 opk left! I'm not as obsessed as I sound, it's just that I'd like to know when I ovulate so can be more accurate when i obsess at the dpo stage!!


----------



## sheeps24

Forgot to share i bought some hpt's off ebay and for a pack of 5 including postage it was 3 pound something ... here is the link and if you go on this persons store they have more hpt and opks https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310320065799&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## AC1987

I would love to be able to sleep in til atleast 6:30am I KEEP waking up at like 5:30. I'm SO bloated right now, I feel like I swallowed a balloon :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies dinner was great i made cheesy spaghetti with meat sauce, a caesar salad and garlic cheese bread. Now for dessert...fudge!!! Yummmy. DH and I are stuffed. He is also in a super happy mood especially after seeing the food :rofl: Now im starting to have this heavy tender feeling in my uterus area. I dont know if thats because of the amount of dtd or its getting closer to ov. Hopefully its the second one :haha: Anybody ov'ing around the 10th or 11th?


----------



## WrightMom2be

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been on since early this morning. I was out Christmas shopping. :) I am still in some pretty severe pain so I'm def calling the doctor in the morning! And hopefully when I call them tomorrow, I'll get my results from my blood work and HSG. Fx'd!! Oh and DH actually thinks he broke me :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Good morning peeps :)

Its funny I feel really warm but my temp was low today :wacko:

I have this feeling AF is coming. and boo gonna be at parties this weekend while AF is supposed to show.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies, had to read about 5 pages to catch up!
Having the day from hell at work, so busy and feeling like I can't handle it!! Feeling like I'm going to burst into tears any minute.
I told my boyf last night that I want him to ravish me and make me feel wanted...it's always me making move! Our friend is way this weekend so hopefully he will pounce then!
Back to work for me...:'0(


----------



## Blondiejay

I have your names written on my desk too soni can remember, haha! Btw I'm Susi x


----------



## AC1987

Hi susi! :)

aww yeah I have a feeling I send out wrong signals during the month, right before ovulation its ALWAYS me making the move. But right before af THEN the hubby gets all interested and I'm like ouch not now! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Morning ladies :flower:

Teresa-Every time im in pain, dh thinks he was the cause of it :rofl: im like no honey its not you geez :haha:

Susi-He better get the pouncing on you :haha: Especially since your friend is away.

Ashley-My DH is the total opposite. No matter where im at in my cycle, he wants to pounce :rofl:

SJ-I dont know if i told you this but the hpt theory made me :rofl: and had me thinking also. Well its a good thing i got 2 digis left. Im going to stick with those and the company isnt going to get me to buy no more....oh who am i kidding, if i get a bfp...i will be testing every week up until the u/s :rofl:

AFM, well dinner was great last night. DH rewarded me by dtd (2 rounds worth :blush:) last night. But i think we both are sore so we are going to take a day or two break. Im thinking about buying opks and test starting on cd19 til the 23rd or 24th just to see if i ov or not. But i have to do it secretly so dh doesnt know :haha: And my doc appt is tomorrow :happydance: Im sooo excited!!!


----------



## AC1987

Hope your doctors appt goes well!!

Hayley I have a case of nerves about testing on friday... :haha: I think before I take the test I'll tell myself that I'm not pg then I won't be as disappointed, also the 2nd bfn isn't as bad as the first.


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck at the docs tomorrow Patrice x


----------



## sjbenefield

AC1987 said:


> Hi susi! :)
> 
> aww yeah I have a feeling I send out wrong signals during the month, right before ovulation its ALWAYS me making the move. But right before af THEN the hubby gets all interested and I'm like ouch not now! :haha:

Oh goodness mine does the SAME thing!!!:dohh:


----------



## sjbenefield

mzswizz said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Teresa-Every time im in pain, dh thinks he was the cause of it :rofl: im like no honey its not you geez :haha:
> 
> Susi-He better get the pouncing on you :haha: Especially since your friend is away.
> 
> Ashley-My DH is the total opposite. No matter where im at in my cycle, he wants to pounce :rofl:
> 
> SJ-I dont know if i told you this but the hpt theory made me :rofl: and had me thinking also. Well its a good thing i got 2 digis left. Im going to stick with those and the company isnt going to get me to buy no more....oh who am i kidding, if i get a bfp...i will be testing every week up until the u/s :rofl:
> 
> AFM, well dinner was great last night. DH rewarded me by dtd (2 rounds worth :blush:) last night. But i think we both are sore so we are going to take a day or two break. Im thinking about buying opks and test starting on cd19 til the 23rd or 24th just to see if i ov or not. But i have to do it secretly so dh doesnt know :haha: And my doc appt is tomorrow :happydance: Im sooo excited!!!

:happydance::hugs: haha none of us can stand against the HPT addiction thats the real money making "drug" lol :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. As of matter of fact ot feed my poas addiction...im going to buy 6 opks from the $tree by my house. Im going to see if i ov this week and then if i do..atleast i can dtd in time to catch the egg. Because dh and i ARE going to take a break from dtd but i dont want to miss out on ov when i take the break iykwim. Atleast i will have a general idea when it comes to symptom spotting and when to expect AF etc. Hopefully i could start testing early too :blush:


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: my left bb is still big!! :haha: I keep thinking that symptom is gonna go away but I made DH check before work and he did say that its still bigger.
However I KEEP feeling like AF is coming..I put on a light pad,but its just cm.
So hopefully thats a good sign.


----------



## mzswizz

yay :happydance: for the left bb still being big Ashley :haha: Its funny how we tend to go to our DHs and OHs for confirmation about the size of our bbs :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi Ladies!

Good luck for your appointment Patrice! I think its a good idea to get some opks just in case 

Ashley - that is definitely good knews! :-D

And patrice that is sooo true! Just this morning I was asking my OH about my bbs...(which btw, he confirmed are looking different again!!!)


----------



## mzswizz

Katie thanks and yes every time i think my bbs are bigger i run to DH to ask for confirmation :rofl:

AFM, i bought the opks and i been to the $tree so many times that the lady knows me and now asked am i trying for kids etc etc :dohh: But hopefully next time she see my i will be pregnant. Now its time to start the poas process :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

ok ladies i just took an OPK and i am very confuzzled. For many months the dollar tree i always go to had blue strip opks and hpts and the only difference was on top of the test it said lh for opks and hcg for hpts so im thinking they had the out dated brand because many ladies were telling me opks suppose to have green strips :dohh:. So i bought my opks and when i took the opk out i noticed it looked totally different and it has a green strip and not only that but the directions for reading the results are different. Also i see that now it said if you have a 35 day cycle you should start testing on cd18 and im on cd18 today so i started just in time :thumbup: But before it said no lh surge would be either 1 line or 2 lines but the 2nd line is lighter than the control and a lh surge would be the control and test line matches and/or the test line is darker. Now this box 

says this...


so with that being said..since my tests came out like this within 3 mins.


and this after 10 mins...


Does that mean im ovulating now?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

whoop whoop!

Quite upset now :'( my best friend (who has 2 kids) has been saying that I probably wasn't pregnant last month and that I'm prob just ill this month. Also basically said I'm prob too fat for a baby :'( she says that she wasn't meant to be mean or anything...just stating things.... i've told her it's ok but i'm still quite upset from it... i mean honestly I've been feeling: cramps, headaches, light head, dizzy, nausea, more CM, sore bbs, apparently my bbs seem to have changed, what i think was spotting, and not forgetting the VERY faint line yesterday which I'm putting down to an evap or something but still quite exciting..... just feeling down now. :(


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Patrice - i think it looks like you are ovulating either now or very soon! However I'm not that good with OPKs :-S GL!!! I'd carry on BDing just in case :)

:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Aww Katie :hugs: Dont worry about what she said. Obviously she doesnt know your body better than you and nor does she know what you are going through. Some people can say hurtful things especially when they got issues of their own at the moment. But i wouldnt take it to the heart and get upset over it. Just like it blow right by you like the wind and take it with a pinch of salt. We all are rooting that its a bfp for you!!!

AFM, we bd'd super late like around 11pm-12am so hopefully the spermies from last night and the day before yesterday caught them in time because i dont think DH is going to be able to dtd tonight


----------



## skyraaa

hello ladies :wave:
patrice i think those r pos opks so u best get dtd :happydance:

ashley im proper nervious 2 but im thinking i cant bare not knowing so i may test tomorro morning but then again i cud chicken out lol, il prob test fri as well if pos or neg lol

afm well my bbs r still the same if not a lil worse 2day, the toilet at work has been my best friend with how bloody often im havin 2 pee oh and check my bbs :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

aww katie yea that sucks when friends doubt you!! :hugs:

patrice there should def be enough sperm in you :haha::haha::haha: probably enough for the next cycle too! jk!! but a little more bding should help u!

hayley well I wanna test with u :haha: I'm too chicken to test alone!!!

If I get a bfp I swear I'll do the snoopy dance :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-I will try and get dh to dtd even though i told him i need a break :haha:

Ashley-The funny thing is in my head, I was even saying i had enough sperm for a month :rofl:


----------



## sjbenefield

Capri - by Colby Callait... Listen to it my lovelies :kiss:

It will make any lady ttc wanna curl up in a blanket with a bucket of chocolate ice cream a cry a little bit :cry: .. either that or rape your DH/OH's every fertile chance you have :rofl:


:hug:


----------



## mzswizz

sj-i heard it and i already love it!!! im so gona pounce so i can get a bfp just to play this song throughout the 9 months :haha:


----------



## sjbenefield

TTCwitPCOS said:


> whoop whoop!
> 
> Quite upset now :'( my best friend (who has 2 kids) has been saying that I probably wasn't pregnant last month and that I'm prob just ill this month. Also basically said I'm prob too fat for a baby :'( she says that she wasn't meant to be mean or anything...just stating things.... i've told her it's ok but i'm still quite upset from it... i mean honestly I've been feeling: cramps, headaches, light head, dizzy, nausea, more CM, sore bbs, apparently my bbs seem to have changed, what i think was spotting, and not forgetting the VERY faint line yesterday which I'm putting down to an evap or something but still quite exciting..... just feeling down now. :(

:saywhat:
:devil:... Not Cool! Has she forgotten what its like to be TTC'ing ... (not ok) 
Dont feel down!! you have a lot of friends on here who care :hugs: (even though im new i am one too!:hi:)


----------



## sjbenefield

:wohoo::sex:


mzswizz said:


> sj-i heard it and i already love it!!! im so gona pounce so i can get a bfp just to play this song throughout the 9 months :haha:

:happydance::rofl: officially thats your "official" smiley ------> :sex: :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: that totally is my new smiley. i should put that in my signature :rofl: We dtd so much to the point we both tapped out and now even dh complained he is sore :rofl: thats a first :rofl: I think he knew i was due for ov soon or something because he has really been laying on the :sex:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Thank you for your support ladies :hugs: it's just upsetting as she's my bestie! I supported her all throughout her TTCing. I even went over one night at like 1AM with a preg test for her! So it's quite bad that even though she says she doesn't mean it to be nasty or ought, that she can't just be happy for me and support me! GRRR starting to p**s me off now! lol. 

oo hayley and ashley my fingers are defo crossed for you both! Good luck for when you poas! :hugs:

Just listening to that song sjb...am tearing up!  :hugs: and even though you call yourself a new friend...you is still a friend :-D :hugs:

Sorry if i've missed anything...my head is all over atm!!!


----------



## gracief

Have had to catch up on so much! You ladies love to chat all day (I can't at work, I'm a teacher and you can't get anything past the kids!).

Patrice, looks like you're ovulating to me...get back to it! :)

Katie, don't listen to negative people...maybe your friend just doesn't want you to get your hopes up, but at the same time she should be supporting you, and I think positive thoughts are the way to do that.

I can't wait to be in a position like you guys to be testing...got a while yet as won't even be ovulating until about 16th!


----------



## mzswizz

Katie-i went through the same thing with my friend. I t sucks but dont worry we will get our bfps and we got this thread of new friends so we can celebrate :happydance: And i agree with gracie.

Gracie-I will be trying to get dh to dtd eeekkkk so excited to take the opk tomorrow. Hopefully i will see a lighter line so it will be confirmed which will be good before i go to the docs tomorrow because then he can do bloodwork to confirm it so its perfect timing yay :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Evening ladies!!!

Aww katie dont let your friend bring you down!! Im excited about your faint line have you got a pic??! i wanna scrutinise!!

Patrice ever since you mentioned spag bol last night I've been craving it!! finally got round to making myself some tonight just about to much it mmmmm.....

Ashley those sound like good symptoms I've definitely had more cm!

Oh and my oh always get horny before af too!! Dont get it.. mind you I am sometimes but since ttc I tried to make myself horny around ov time - oh by the way pactrice they look like pos opks to me!! Werid about the instructions tho.. probably easier just to have 1 or 2 lines..

I went and got my 'pack' from the docs today - its pretty intimidating!!! Mega manual, things to fill in etc.. was raelly heavy! I cant believe I finally have one of those green 'pregnancy notes' booklets you see all the women carrying around :cloud9:


----------



## skyraaa

katie take no notice of her shes talking shit, u know ur body not her chin up hun x

quite funny iv hidden a hpt in my bag so oh dont see lol, so its there for the morning while oh at work im proper nervious il prob chicken out lol


----------



## mzswizz

jo-thanks hopefully its neg tomorrow but yes the box left me like this :wacko: And cant wait to get my booklet!! So happy for you!! :happydance:

Hayley-i got my opks in my bag in my secret compartment and when i get the results i threw them away outside lol


----------



## josephine3

OH MY GOD this spagetti bolognese... i went weak at these knees when i took the first bite..hmmmmm its soooo good lol haha the amount of it i have is obscene tho!!!

Its weird i dont feel hungry then when I start eating its like the first time iv tasted food!!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I know she's prob just looking out for me but I don't think it was the right way to go about it!

ooo Good Luck Patrice!!! get into that dtd spirit! :haha:


----------



## AC1987

I'm STUFFED I went to Red Robin for with DH first had a cup of french onion soup followed by a prime rib dip... well I couldnt even finish it :haha: but thats ok cause that means a yummy lunch for tomorrow! :D

Ahhh I wanna be pg SO bad I keep talking to myself saying "HOW do people DO it?!"


----------



## mzswizz

I will update you ladies on the dtd plan and whether it was successful or not tomorrow. I dont know if i should dtd because i suppose to be getting a pap smear and annual tomorrow so that might be yucky :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> I'm STUFFED I went to Red Robin for with DH first had a cup of french onion soup followed by a prime rib dip... well I couldnt even finish it :haha: but thats ok cause that means a yummy lunch for tomorrow! :D
> 
> Ahhh I wanna be pg SO bad I keep talking to myself saying "HOW do people DO it?!"

i know wot u mean, i gotta say i do feel like i am preggas been getting loads of cm 2day 2 the point where i feel it coming out gross lol

come on :bfp: please let us all b a tiny bit preggas with a stcky bean :)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Thanks again ladies :hugs: sorry for the moan lol 

oo Jo I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: Hopefully we all will be discussing the notes in our books! :-D :-D

I've been banned from testing again until xmas eve :'( upsetting times! I might get some hpts and hide them from him.....hmmmmm

and no Jo i don't have a pic of it. I can't capture it on a pic so I'm pretty certain it's an evap or me having line eye....but i'm still excited :happydance: :-D


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> I will update you ladies on the dtd plan and whether it was successful or not tomorrow. I dont know if i should dtd because i suppose to be getting a pap smear and annual tomorrow so that might be yucky :haha:

:rofl: its ok he will hav his gloves on its only abit of man juice :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Thanks again ladies :hugs: sorry for the moan lol
> 
> oo Jo I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: Hopefully we all will be discussing the notes in our books! :-D :-D
> 
> I've been banned from testing again until xmas eve :'( upsetting times! I might get some hpts and hide them from him.....hmmmmm
> 
> and no Jo i don't have a pic of it. I can't capture it on a pic so I'm pretty certain it's an evap or me having line eye....but i'm still excited :happydance: :-D

id b excited 2 :haha: its defo sounding promising :)


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley :rofl: i think he's going to get more than what he bargained for :rofl: but hopefully dh got the energy tonight


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I'm feeling the same Hayley....Its such a horrible feeling :-S especially at work, I keep wanting to nip to the loo! :-S 

i didn't have this last month...new symptom! ooooo exciting! lols

But if this is what being pregnant is all about...I'll be blessed to have it all!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oo GL patrice! i'd say forget about what the dr thinks! he knows you're ttc and if he doesn't like it then I'd think tuff! This is what TTC is all about mate! :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

u cant miss ov just coz the doc will wanna put his fingers up ur lady bits :rofl:
just hav a really gd shower in the morning lol


----------



## AC1987

TTCwitPCOS said:


> i didn't have this last month...new symptom! ooooo exciting! lols
> 
> But if this is what being pregnant is all about...I'll be blessed to have it all!

:thumbup: My thoughts exactly, I HATE puking but hey if that means I'll have a baby I'll take it :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> I'm feeling the same Hayley....Its such a horrible feeling :-S especially at work, I keep wanting to nip to the loo! :-S
> 
> i didn't have this last month...new symptom! ooooo exciting! lols
> 
> But if this is what being pregnant is all about...I'll be blessed to have it all!

me 2 bring on all the symptoms :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AC1987

My nipples are still really itchy!! It has been this whole time from ov and its driving me crazy!! Also constipated now (tmi sorry)
How are you Hayley? Whats all your symptoms?


----------



## skyraaa

patrice gl for the docs tomorro defo let us know how it goes man juice or no man juice lol


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> My nipples are still really itchy!! It has been this whole time from ov and its driving me crazy!! Also constipated now (tmi sorry)
> How are you Hayley? Whats all your symptoms?

well id say my main one is sore/tingly bbs nips had that for 5days now, contant toilet trips lol, constipation grrrr, slight cramps, tiredness, headaches although havent had 1 2day, loads of cm to the point where i can feel it coming out lol oooh and vivid dreams 

and excited but i know thats not a symptom lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

What dreams are you having Hayley?

For the past week or so I seem to be having lots of dreams about children...don't know if that means anything like but still...it's interesting cos I don't normally dream about them!


----------



## josephine3

Good luck at the docs patrice - in not sure about dtd tho... i know shock horror lol but i think i read in a leaflet about smears I got (never been for one - oops lol) that they might not get a clear slide if there's sperm in there so you'd have to retest..? Not too sure tho hang on I'll dig out the leaflet , you wouldnt want to have to go twice!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies i want to dtd but just as jo was saying about not getting accurate results from the smear..that's my concern because we dtd alot and i hope that wouldnt interfere with the reading. But i think its going to be man juice in there from tonight :rofl: Unless DH remembers i got the appt tomorrow and then he's going to be like nope [-( and then get back :grr::gun: :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies no bd for me tonight because dh called me to tell me that he had an accident at work. He said that the janitor mopped and didnt put the wet floor sign down and didnt notice the floor was wet until he fell down 1 flight of stairs :nope: Right now he is heading to a clinic with his manager to see if he fractured or broken anything because he said he is in alot of pain in his back. I hope he is okay.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Patrice - :hugs: hope your OH is ok. Hope you are ok :hugs: x


----------



## sjbenefield

Oh no good Patrice :cry:... I hope everything turns out ok!! :hugs2:




On the plus side you inspired me to go get my first well women's exam in the past 3 years!!.. a little peeved that its not until january 18th though,....


PS Hubby says i snore to loud :sleep:

:gun:I dont snore!

:coffee:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Katie and SJ! Im okay other then quick sharp pains but other than that im fine. Just waiting for updates from DH. 

SJ-Glad i can inspire you to get one. I was long overdue for one anyways so hey why not slide ttc in there too :rofl: And dh says the same thing about me and im like now how do you know that when you are knocked out in a heavy sleep laughing out loud waking me up :rofl: That'll keep him quiet :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Eeekk oh no Patrice!! :hugs: I hope hes ok!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley-Im thinking they are testing him to see if he is okay right now no update yet but i think he will be fine. Nothing good food and a good soak in a bubble bath cant cure.


----------



## josephine3

Oohh no sorry about your oh patrice!! Yeah i looked in my booklet and it says you can have sex before the exam but if there is excess 'mucus' it may not be accurate! 

I recently recieved my invite for one but always hoped id be pregnant before i had one - but i guess i have to have one now anyways, no getting out of it!! we dont get asked for one until we're 25 over here and thats what I am now!

I hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## mzswizz

jo-here its the age of 18. i been getting them since i was 19 though. And i bd is out of the question already so i should be okay and if it was up to me i wouldnt do it because it would be excess i know for a fact :rofl: sorry tmi


----------



## AC1987

I still haven't gone for one of those tests :haha: wwaaayyy too chicken to!! hahaha but if I get pg then I will


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-its not as bad as it looks. I freaked out the first time but i was like oh we done already :rofl:


----------



## WrightMom2be

Oh Patrice I sure hope your OH is okay!!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> I still haven't gone for one of those tests :haha: wwaaayyy too chicken to!! hahaha but if I get pg then I will

Hi ladies

Ashley, that test definitely isn't bad at all. I put mine off til I was 30! I felt so silly afterwards, I was like, is that it?! I hear that once you've had a baby, that's a walk in the park.I'm too scared to think about actually giving birth!

Patrice, good luck for tomorrow - it was your docs appt tomorrow right? And ouch re your oh! Hope he's ok and back 'in service' soon!


----------



## AC1987

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I still haven't gone for one of those tests :haha: wwaaayyy too chicken to!! hahaha but if I get pg then I will
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Ashley, that test definitely isn't bad at all. I put mine off til I was 30! I felt so silly afterwards, I was like, is that it?! I hear that once you've had a baby, that's a walk in the park.I'm too scared to think about actually giving birth!
> 
> Patrice, good luck for tomorrow - it was your docs appt tomorrow right? And ouch re your oh! Hope he's ok and back 'in service' soon!Click to expand...

I'm one of those really shy girls :blush: about things like that. Yeah if I get pg I plan on having a midwife :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I feel like poas...maybe another opk :rofl: And yes it is my doc appt tomorrow eeek cant believe its finally here and i hope dh doesnt come because i dont want him to know about the secret testing i been doing :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

When i test I throw it in the bathroom garbage then tie that off and throw it in the main garbage :haha::haha:

:happydance: I just felt a cramp like Af and i NEVER cramp before Af :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> Sarah Lou 80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I still haven't gone for one of those tests :haha: wwaaayyy too chicken to!! hahaha but if I get pg then I will
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Ashley, that test definitely isn't bad at all. I put mine off til I was 30! I felt so silly afterwards, I was like, is that it?! I hear that once you've had a baby, that's a walk in the park.I'm too scared to think about actually giving birth!
> 
> Patrice, good luck for tomorrow - it was your docs appt tomorrow right? And ouch re your oh! Hope he's ok and back 'in service' soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm one of those really shy girls :blush: about things like that. Yeah if I get pg I plan on having a midwife :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, I was really shy about it. The age here used to be 23 and I got so nervous about it when I reached that age but then they went and changed it to 25 which, even though is bad, I was relieved. How I managed to get away with it til 30, I don't know. My doc constantly mentioned it to me. I decided at 30 that really shouldn't put it off any longer! When my sis had her first baby, she was asked if she would mind some student doctors watching. Can you imagine?! Now that would be scary! She was in the throes of labour and was like'yeah, whatever' just get this baby out!! She was shy about these things before that! There's hope for us yet!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> Sarah Lou 80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I still haven't gone for one of those tests :haha: wwaaayyy too chicken to!! hahaha but if I get pg then I will
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Ashley, that test definitely isn't bad at all. I put mine off til I was 30! I felt so silly afterwards, I was like, is that it?! I hear that once you've had a baby, that's a walk in the park.I'm too scared to think about actually giving birth!
> 
> Patrice, good luck for tomorrow - it was your docs appt tomorrow right? And ouch re your oh! Hope he's ok and back 'in service' soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm one of those really shy girls :blush: about things like that. Yeah if I get pg I plan on having a midwife :haha:Click to expand...

Ha! I'm sure he won't mind if he finds out! My oh is pretty good with my poas addiction. He'll come home and ask if I've peed on one of my stick things today. I just raise my eyebrows and ask 'er what do you think?!'



mzswizz said:


> Thanks. I feel like poas...maybe another opk :rofl: And yes it is my doc appt tomorrow eeek cant believe its finally here and i hope dh doesnt come because i dont want him to know about the secret testing i been doing :rofl:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Talking of sticks I must remember to get some more tomorrow. Going to try the chemist branded ones instead of my ic's. Used my last one today and was negative. No sign of a line. Worried I've missed ov as twinges from a couple of days ago have stopped and, I dunno, I just don't trust the cheapies!

Opks are on offer, buy one pack (7 sticks) and get the other half price, which is good as, I'm in this same situation next month, my habit could prove to be very expensive. Now I'm thinking, shall i buy extra packs and try and tempt fate, hoping I wont need to use them next month?!!


----------



## mzswizz

Good news. DH is okay :happydance: Now just wanting to spend time with him when he gets home.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

mzswizz said:


> Good news. DH is okay :happydance: Now just wanting to spend time with him when he gets home.

Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Aww glad to hear oh is ok mzswizz!! Sarah go for it I say stock up!! I did everything this month as I would normally.. stocked up on opks, beer etc!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

josephine3 said:


> Aww glad to hear oh is ok mzswizz!! Sarah go for it I say stock up!! I did everything this month as I would normally.. stocked up on opks, beer etc!!

 
'beer etc' !!! Love it!!

Right, I'm definitely stocking up then. Hopefully will be following in your footsteps. Decided not to stress too much about missing o date as if get a longer cycle like I did after first coming of bcp, then it's still early anyway. Will just keep on bd and poas. Both fun things to do!

By the way, it took me ages to realise that bd stood for baby dancing! I thought it meant bedding down! How very formal! I still read it as bedding down!:haha:


----------



## josephine3

I thought it was just 'bedding' lol... yeah I bought beer and baccy that I havent been able to smoke/drink :dohh:

Plus I thought I had TOTALLY missed ov too!!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Lol glad it's not just me! Ooh, may stock up on baccy too, you know, just in case?!!


----------



## josephine3

Lol do you even smoke?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Oh, meant to ask, did you ever use the Boots own opk's? They're what I'm getting tomorrow. Hopefully they'll be better than ic ones. Might look in super drugs too. Mix it up a bit!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

josephine3 said:


> Lol do you even smoke?

Ha! I do! Hopefully not for long! Would be funnier if I didn't! I'm just trying to think of any other inappropriate goods I can buy! Maybe some soft cheese and peanuts!!


----------



## AC1987

:nope: soft cheese is bad?! But I LOVE brie!! And I ate it this month :o


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> :nope: soft cheese is bad?! But I LOVE brie!! And I ate it this month :o

Oh no, its Ashley....it's just when your preggers. Soft cheese is not pasteurised so you're meant to avoid it during pregnancy. You're fine, don't worry! Sorry to panic you there!


----------



## AC1987

ahhh ok!! Well I never really read into all the things you shouldn't eat when pg :haha: It would be kinda funny if I was pg


----------



## josephine3

yep soft cheese (unpastuerised) is bad. I think you're ok with like dairylea type stuff lol!! Apparently mixed opinions on nuts


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> ahhh ok!! Well I never really read into all the things you shouldn't eat when pg :haha: It would be kinda funny if I was pg

Oh, I only know coz I work on a cheese counter! Have been eating Brie and cranberry paninis myself!:shrug:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

josephine3 said:


> yep soft cheese (unpastuerised) is bad. I think you're ok with like dairylea type stuff lol!! Apparently mixed opinions on nuts

I'm not too much of a nut fiend, except when its in chocolate, but I might stock up on a load 'for christmas'!!


----------



## peachy905

ooh brie and cranberry... kind of craving brie and figs - guess I should eat now since I am not pg


----------



## mzswizz

ladies it looks like dh is in a good mood so might just dtd tonight :happydance:


----------



## WrightMom2be

Welp my DH took me to the hospital for the stomach pains that didn't go away Monday. He didn't want me to wait till tomorrow. So now I'm sitting in a hospital bed with an iv and waiting to do a pelvic exam.


----------



## skyraaa

good morning every1 :) :wave: 

patrice so glad ur dh is ok and hopefully u managed 2 get somw bding in :)

teresa i hope ur ok, at least u in the best place 2 get it sorted keep us updated :hug:

afm well i tested this morning i cuddent wait any longer and.......im PREGNANT!!!! :bfp:

omg im so in shock and scared please b a sticky bean 

i tried 2 get a pic but my camera is shit i used a frer and the line is faint but there and pink :happydance:

im 12dpo 2day so still early aaargh im soooo happy :happydance:


----------



## Samantha_

:happydance: congratulations!!!!


----------



## skyraaa

thank u sam i just keep looking at the test in shock lol, just rang oh 2 tell him hes going 2 b a daddy and i got i already knew u were preggas ..cheek lol


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay another one pregnant, this thread seems to be lucky!! Congratulations Hayley, sp happy for you. You certainly put the hard work into it!!! ;0)

Teresa, so sorry to hear you are in hospital. Hope all goes well, keep us updated hun.


----------



## AC1987

Omg congrats hayley!!! gaahh when will it be my turn?! :haha: but no I really am happy for u! :) 
I'm having strong doubts it'll be me this cycle but on the upside I ov around christmas :winkwink:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Congrats Hayley! That's such amazing news! What a great way to end 2011!

Teresa, I hope everything goes ok and you're feeling much better real soon.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

wow Congrats Hayley!!! :hugs: Another flashing BFP! :happydance:

teresa- Hope you're ok :hugs: let us know how it goes....

Patrice - good luck for your appt today! 

wooo! Soo happy right now! Whoop for Hayley!!!


----------



## AC1987

Teresa how are you feeling??

Sooo I cannot sleep, I tried but failed :haha: been up since 4:30am :wacko: Still planning to test tomorrow morning. REALLY nervous... :baby:


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley, I'll cross my fingers real tight for you in the morning, let us know straight away!! X


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Definitely Ashley! Let us know how it goes! FX'd!!!! :dust: 

I right wana go POAS now.....maybe I might hold it for a few hours......do you think it will work?


----------



## mzswizz

Yay Hayley another BFP CONGRRRAAAATTTSSSS :happydance:

Katie-poas poas!!! im such a bad influence :haha: When is your AF due?

Ashley-Cant wait for your bfp announcement :thumbup:

AFM, Well ladies. DH was fine. We ate dinner, he took some tylenol and then we dtd :haha: I was thinking in my head yay we dtd so right on time buuuttttt this morning we ended up dtd again before he had to go to work :blush: So trust me when i say that was soooooo unexpected :haha: And these are my results from this morning's opk...looks like im 1dpo today :happydance: which is great because my appt is in a hour or so. So i can tell him about it so he can check to confirm :happydance:

Within 3 mins...


Within 10 mins...
Still lighther than yesterday's opk at 10 min mark.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Ooo looks like you dtd right on time there Patrice! :happydance: :-D

If my body decided on a 28 day cycle this month then I'm due on monday.... might be too early.... I duno...might wait till next week....I just want to know soo badly!!!! LOL.

GL for you appt!


----------



## mzswizz

Your AF is due in 4 days then. So its not too early. You can test :haha: And yes im happy. Im assuming if i would've tested on cd17, i would've had the first positive which meant i was due to ov yesterday and then since i tested on the day of ov i caught the surge still so i assumed it was my first positive. Now its cd19 and it has gotten lighter so it must mean i ov'd on cd18. So im officially in the 2ww yay. Its a good thing i had decided to to do the opks when i did because i would've definately missed ov because i wouldve thought that it was due on between cd21-23 so it caught me by surprise. At the same time, it would explain why i havent been getting pregnant because i always miss ov :dohh:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Well at least you know now! FX'd you caught that egg! :-D How lucky is that!!!  December does seem to be your month hun! :dust: hehehe

hmmmm I'm getting right tempted...but OH told me not to test until xmas eve plus it won't be FMU.... I dunno!!! lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Nice one Patrice! Obviously, you need to keep us posted! I hope I'm not far behind you! Currently waiting for my car to be fixed so I can get to town to stock up on opks! Why is it taking so long to fix my car?! Argh!


----------



## AC1987

So bloated right now I feel fat. I can't fit into my skinny jeans :( and my jeans that normally fit is putting so much pressure on my stomach making me feel ill.
Sweet Patrice now you may start to symptom spot!! Is it today you see the doctor?Or tomorrow?

Katie, I know its sooo tempting to test early! Even if it is rather pointless :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Well... i succumbed to the temptation! 

Did an OPK and a preg....OPK had a line on it...preg...nothing.....but i'm not too worried  Kicking myself for not being able to resist the temptation! LOL. 

:-D


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

who am I kidding....WHY WASN'T IT POSITIVE!!! :cry: lol


----------



## sjbenefield

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Aww glad to hear oh is ok mzswizz!! Sarah go for it I say stock up!! I did everything this month as I would normally.. stocked up on opks, beer etc!!
> 
> 
> 'beer etc' !!! Love it!!
> 
> Right, I'm definitely stocking up then. Hopefully will be following in your footsteps. Decided not to stress too much about missing o date as if get a longer cycle like I did after first coming of bcp, then it's still early anyway. Will just keep on bd and poas. Both fun things to do!
> 
> By the way, it took me ages to realise that bd stood for baby dancing! I thought it meant bedding down! How very formal! I still read it as bedding down!:haha:Click to expand...

:dohh::haha: I thought it meant bedding down too :shrug::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## AC1987

TTCwitPCOS said:


> who am I kidding....WHY WASN'T IT POSITIVE!!! :cry: lol

The first bfn of the month is always the hardest to deal with!!


----------



## mzswizz

Katie and Sarah Thanks. Praying that its our month!! FXed!

Katie-dont worry abot the negative you never know what our bodies are up to. If AF doesnt come on monday then you can probably test after. My AF was suppose to be due on xmas eve but since i have ov'd early, i am pushed up to around dec. 20th :happydance: so atleast its closer now. 

Ashley-my doc appt is today. I am here waiting at the moment.

AFM, i am just in the waiting room waiting to be called in. I hope is ready to hear me chat away :haha


----------



## sjbenefield

YAYAY!!!!! SKYRAAA!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: Congrats!!!:bfp: :hugs:

Teresa Hope Youre ok!! :shrug:

Mzswizz thats awesome glad the oh is ok and fully functioning! :haha:... Have fun in the tww :tease:

As for lil' ol' me the :witch: is finnally outta here \\:D/... so now comes the fun part :sex: :haha: lets see if his little soldiers :spermy: can find their way around this time... Or should i draw them a map??.....:rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Out to go shopping :) Gonna make a gingerbread house!! :thumbup:

Listening to Josh Groban sing. he always makes me feel better :cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

Yay sj! Now you can start getting busy. Im happy that im now in the tww because ummm my uterus needs a break lol


----------



## sjbenefield

mzswizz said:


> Yay sj! Now you can start getting busy. Im happy that im now in the tww because ummm my uterus needs a break lol

:saywhat:Did MZSWIZZ really say her uterus needs a break????:rofl: never thought i'd "read" the day lolololol :friends:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Did the doc tell you to hold off from it?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes sj! I need a break. Lol

AFM, Doc appt went well. He told me to take multivitamins and use OPKS :happydance: So now if we dont conceive this month, dh has no choice but to buy the cb digi opks :happydance: its a win win for me. Now he said everything turned out fine and he told me hopefully in 2 weeks i will come back and be pregnant :haha:


----------



## beccah11

congratulations skyra! hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! 

i'm due on soon, period normally lasts 4-5 days, so then 7ish days from then i should ovulate (rightttt?) and thats when we should be DTD with preseed as much as possible! 
then gotta wait 2 weeks for next period.. hopefully! there wont be one! would be the best ever christmas present!!:)


oh and OH came home from work yesterday and stopped off at asda to get me some chocolate! :haha: and got the cutest little newborn top!


----------



## Blondiejay

How exciting Patrice!! X


----------



## AC1987

I just got into a fight with a butternut squash(trying to cut it up) and it won, I have battle marks to prove it :dohh:


----------



## skyraaa

hey guys bloody oh wont believe it coz its a faint line fukkin men i tried 2 explain 2 him that there wuddent b any line at all if no hcg was in my system so im gonna hav 2 retest maybe sat then give him 2 stonking great lines hopefully im only bloody 12dpo was does he expect lol!!!

patrice glad ur docs went well come on bfp :)


----------



## sjbenefield

skyraaa said:


> hey guys bloody oh wont believe it coz its a faint line fukkin men i tried 2 explain 2 him that there wuddent b any line at all if no hcg was in my system so im gonna hav 2 retest maybe sat then give him 2 stonking great lines hopefully im only bloody 12dpo was does he expect lol!!!
> 
> patrice glad ur docs went well come on bfp :)

:dohh: :ignore: Men! :yellowcard:


----------



## skyraaa

thank u every1 i just really hope this is a sticky lil bean im not getting a ticker yet coz i dont want 2 tempt fate 

gl ashley 4 when u test :) 

katie dont worry about the bfn its still sooo early x


----------



## AC1987

aww that sucks he doesn't take it seriously! Give him a digi with the words pregnant to look at. That'll work for him :)


----------



## mzswizz

hayley maybe you should get a digi and test that so then when it comes up pregnant he wont be like oh well the line is faint because it would be blantantly obvious in words for him :thumbup:

AFM, tomorrow i will be 1dpo which means ov'ing today. Which is good because dh and i been dtd since the bleeding stopped til this morning every day so i know from a few days prior til this morning..its enough of dh's soldiers in there waiting for the egg :happydance: Also DH is feeling pretty confident right now so thats good. Also, on another thread that i talk on, a woman is shipping me a box of ic's :happydance: so cant wait to use them starting around 9dpo maybe :blush: So everything is looking good.


----------



## skyraaa

yeah think il get 1 tomorro bloody men im keeping everything crossed 4 u 4 tomorro hopefully u will get a bfp ur symptoms sound gd im proper bloated 2 :)


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> hayley maybe you should get a digi and test that so then when it comes up pregnant he wont be like oh well the line is faint because it would be blantantly obvious in words for him :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, tomorrow i will be 1dpo which means ov'ing today. Which is good because dh and i been dtd since the bleeding stopped til this morning every day so i know from a few days prior til this morning..its enough of dh's soldiers in there waiting for the egg :happydance: Also DH is feeling pretty confident right now so thats good. Also, on another thread that i talk on, a woman is shipping me a box of ic's :happydance: so cant wait to use them starting around 9dpo maybe :blush: So everything is looking good.

yep but then he will moan that i spent money on more tests pmsl 
:haha: let the poas addiction begin lo


----------



## mzswizz

and this will be your excuse if he moans about spending money.."Well if SOMEBODY wasn't so in denial that we are finally pregnant..I wouldnt have to go out and buy a hpt to make you UNDERSTAND CLEAR AS DAY that we are pregnant" That'll leave him like this :shock: :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi Ladies!

Ooo Patrice it sounds promising!!! 

Good Luck Ashley! FX'd for that BFP!

Men! They never understand! I've been telling my OH that I feel different and that it's a good sign...he is just like, Yes dear and goes on about his life! You'd think he'd be excited about TTC! 

Sorry it's taken me a while to respond, Ive kinda been jumping/dancing around :haha: Went back to the test and I see another REAALLY faint line so either I deffo have line eye or this is it! I'm going to wait till after AF is due to take another test or tell OH. I just had to tell someone about my hopes! Cos tbh....I'm pretty certain its me having line eye but I just can't help feeling excited. Sorry for being silly :-S


----------



## mzswizz

ooo another line Katie :happydance: got to have pics!!! :haha: If you seeing another faint line then you are deffo not having line eye


----------



## josephine3

YAY!!!! Congrats skyraaaaaaaaaaa!!! hehe :haha: yay :bfp: for you Im so so happy for you!! Whoop whoop!! Now I have someone to chat to in first tri hehe.

It has to be true about the increased fertility after m/c, as I am pretty sure I had one last month, you had one... and that means mszwizz is next in line for the bfp!! I think our bodies just needed a test run! :winkwink:

Great news about ur docs appt patrice, did he say you were all fine and healthy and dandy??

Oooh katie Im getting excited about your faint lines! Hope its not line eye! fx'd for you all xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yes Jo. The doctor said that everything is normal and fine and functioning properly and when i told him about the opk results for the past two days he said..great that means you are ovulating!! :happydance: Oh yes come on bfp come to mama :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I'm trying to take the pics but they're not showing up on the photos...plus I only have my phone camera so they are quite blurred :-( We'll see what happens next week! I don't have any more preg tests in the house so it'll be easy to not test :-D hopefully it'll be two in your face lines 

OH just been on the phone...and I couldn't resist telling him! He's still very skeptical about it though...tis to be expected  lol I told him I was probably baking him something but not to be mad as it will take 9 months to do it properly! :-D Been practising that sentence for a month! Felt good to say it HA....bless him he wanted me to get a drs appt straight away but I explained about the line not totally being very clear and that I'll wait till next week cos then AF will be late....gosh i'm excited but very nervous about it just being line eye/evap..... FX'D!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## mzswizz

yay cant wait for your bfp announcement Katie!!! Hoping that at the end of next week i get spotting which would mean possible IB :haha: Im just ready to symptom spot this cyce :rofl: I will be start at 6dpo :haha: And bless your OH. It seems like we all maybe getting our bfps because our DHs and OHs have been in a confident and good mood.


----------



## skyraaa

yep jo :haha: its a bit scary stepping 2 the other side :)

ooooh katie really hope this is it 4 u :happydance:

patrice, u can hav a nice rest now no more can b done yay:happydance:


----------



## WrightMom2be

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been able to update, I just woke up. They think I have a pelvic infection but I'm waiting for the test results to confirm or deny. They thought it was my appendix, thank goodness its not. I was a little bummed to be told I had a negative pg test but I already kind of figured. Now I'm home relaxing cause I am not allowed to work today and DH gets to take care of me. :)

Congratulations Hayley!! Yay!!

Katie I am so happy for you, can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

ooo we'll all be here helping you symptom spot! Can't wait! hehehe

Yea he has said that in his heart and deep down he feels that we've done it. He just wants it confirmed by a dr tis all...honestly he has already said that a preg test is not enough for him even if they are thick lines!!! MEN!! lol


----------



## WrightMom2be

Patrice, I am so glad that everything came back good at the doctors!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Teresa - first of all :hugs:  

Hope you get better soon! :-( about the neg test results. Am sure it will happen for you soon! :hugs:

x


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully its not a pelvic infection Teresa. Well its good that you are able to relax. Hope you feel better :hugs: And thanks.

Hayley-Yes and i found out from one of the women i talk to that she learned that it takes sperm 14 hours to reach the egg :dohh: She saw it on the Great Sperm Race. So it makes since on why they always say bd before o is the best timing. Well i guess this morning doesnt count :blush: Guess it was our "one last time before break" bd :haha: But its a godo thing i can now sit back and relax.

Katie-Yay now i wont be alone when i symptom spot :haha: And my dh wants an obvious yes or no thats why when i take a hpt it has to be a digi for him :rofl:

Update: I think OV is happening now because im getting sharp pains now..AF like pain.


----------



## WrightMom2be

Thank you Katie! I'm not letting myself get too bummed about the negative test because it is still pretty early. Af is supposed to show up on the 16th. :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oo fx'd for you Teresa!

Well...all the bad things i've ever said about OH I take back....He came home with a bunch of flowers for me since i seem to be baking his child. As expected he couldn't see the line but he doesn't doubt me at all! Love him sooo much hehehe. I daresay he seems quite excited about things atm!

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## mzswizz

aww how sweet and you just reminded me about the flowers DH bought me :dohh: Last night, he came home with a bunch of pink roses :blush: And he just smiled and just said all the nicest things he can say. It was a nice romantic evening i must say and he is like the best ever to think about me even though he had an accident that day. Got to love our men when they're in their good moods.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

aww that is soo lovely Patrice! 

I hardly ever get flowers so it is quite nice to have them :-D


----------



## mzswizz

same here :rofl: I dont remember the last time i had flowers. I think probably when i was holding flowers while i was walking down the aisle :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

LOL men they just don't get it! I dont think they realise just how nice it is to get flowers!!!


----------



## AC1987

waaaaa I want flowers now :haha: the ONLY time my dh brings me flowers is if my bil buys my sis flowers and it gets out on fb :wacko: but like thats SO not original :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-:haha: Men! DH doesnt really buy flowers so when he does it must be for a GOOD reason and i know its going to come with a background on why he bought them :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Ashley - :hugs: here have a virtual one :flower: 

mine never used to untill I actually said I like flowers!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi guys! Katie....wow! Congratulations! Thought I'd drop by and say hi before laying my head down for a bit! Feeling a bit bleurgh today. Really nauseous. Pre ov sign? I dunno but have a good day/ evening everyone. Will catch up soon x


----------



## mzswizz

yesterday my dh said, i didnt know you like flowers. I said me neither until you started buying them for me :rofl:

sarah :hugs: hope you feel better.


----------



## WrightMom2be

Awe that's so sweet that you both got flowers! :)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Sarah - don't forget Hayley's great news! Hers is more definite than mine!  thank you though :happydance:
Have a good sleep! 

Patrice - :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Teresa!

Man i am tired. Lesson learned....sex in the morning and then driving around all day is not going to mix.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I must admit Teresa, it was a surprise when he came in with them then basically grabbed me for a huge hug and kiss :)


----------



## mzswizz

well atleast he is excited. I think when i get my bfp and show it to dh he is going to be happy....faint...wake up...then run downstairs....then when i walk downstairs, he'll hug me :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

awww 

When I told mine on the phone he just went silent for like 2 minutes...I thought he'd fainted in the middle of tesco! lol


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: that is funny just to imagine


----------



## AC1987

The first time i had a bfp back in june before my mc. My DH was in total shock then it was all "omg how are we gonna afford it!?" .... to which I replied "If you're waiting til you can afford kids, we'll never have any":haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Katie, such great news! Yay!! 

I love flowers, my DB has only ever bought then fir me a handful of times though!! I
I must remind him again, hee hee.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

lol Ashley. I'm the same with my OH. lol

Well...bestie being mean again...saying the test might be faulty as normal tests shouldn't show before AF....why can't she just be excited for me.... :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

My dh's favorite phrase whenever i get pregnant is......"That boy dont shoot blanks" :rofl: Classic!!!! :rofl:

Katie-Dont worry about her. And they are tests that can detect before AF. If it wasnt possible, then explain that to all the women who knew BEFORE AF. We're excited for you. I doubt they can be faulty just because it is before AF.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

yea she's saying she just doesn't want me to get too excited if I'm not preg but it still hurts :S

we'll just have to see on Tuesday! Hurry up!! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Come on Tuesday so we all can find out whats going on :haha: I will be poas myself but it will be an opk :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

nothings wrong with POAS 
I also did an OPK as well which had a more definite line on it than the preg test....so i'm taking it as a good thing :)


----------



## josephine3

Oooh uv reminded me I keep meaning to do an opk for fun and see what it shows!!

Aww your oh's are so sweet and its graet that yours is looking after you Theresa! 

Mine is bloody useless to be honest at the minute!!! He is still saying things like 'IF you are pregnant...' :dohh: I showed him a digital what more does he want!! he's not a very emotional person he tends to be just on a level about everything but... come on I want him to react somehow! we're gonna have to move house now and he's excited about that.. but not really the pregnancy yet. I just dont think it feels real to him which isnt suprising as it doesnt to me, but its starting to sink in a bit now.. 

Am starting to get bad fag cravings now tho.. iv gone 4 whole days so far.. Im tempted to cave and just have a drag or 2 but then.. once I've done it once it'll be easy to do again. AAARRRGGH. Oh is stressing me out too, I've been getting very emotional the last few days and its annoying him, but I just want him to support me and he doesnt get that I cant control my emotions right now, Im crying at everthing! then he shouts at me to stop it and it makes me cry even more!! :( 

Not that Im complaining about any of this!! I just wish he wanted to be a bit more involved...

Hayley, you've had children right? did your oh get involved with the pregnancy or not really for a while..?


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-I think you need to sit him down and talk to him about the pregnancy situation. You never know. Talking it out may make you two closer and also you both with get an understanding of each other about the situation. I dont think it really hits them until they see baby on u/s.


----------



## josephine3

Im trying!! Iv told him that he will have to talk to me about it at some point, he always just wants to 'relax' or he's tired or just finished work.. theres always some reason he wants to postpone it.. well i guess either way its happening.. I might focus on getting xmas 'out the way' first lol..

P.S. Why the hell is there a f***ing advert after the first post on each page???!?!!


----------



## AC1987

Take him to see the ultrasound :) Guys are really visual so hes probably doesn't think its real yet.


----------



## AC1987

Glad I'm not the only one seeing the stupid ad!! 

I'm EXHAUSTED!! I think its due from all these early days :nope: can't sleep lately, I dunno if its nerves or what.


----------



## josephine3

It could be a sign AC!! I cant seem to sleep at night but cant get up in the mornings... arrgh work gonna be fun tomorow I havent had to go since I found out I've had holiday days to use up! Hope no-one notices anything different! On the plus side my hair is really shiny and not going greasy as fast as normal!

My computer used to block the ads and just leave a blank space for me but now its allowing them hmm,,, need to try and turn whatever it was back on!


----------



## gracief

Evening ladies....great news guys...looks like all the positive thoughts are helping people with positive tests :)

I'm no where near this yet, but just wanted to get your opinion on when is the best time to tell work once you're pregnant? I wouldn't really want to tell anyone until 12 weeks, but I'm a science teacher, and have to move heavy boxes of books around and deal with all sorts of chemicals (plus, if I have signs i.e. peeing a lot, or vomiting - it's not the sort of job I can just go to the toilet when I want!)

What do you think?


----------



## AC1987

gracief said:


> Evening ladies....great news guys...looks like all the positive thoughts are helping people with positive tests :)
> 
> I'm no where near this yet, but just wanted to get your opinion on when is the best time to tell work once you're pregnant? I wouldn't really want to tell anyone until 12 weeks, but I'm a science teacher, and have to move heavy boxes of books around and deal with all sorts of chemicals (plus, if I have signs i.e. peeing a lot, or vomiting - it's not the sort of job I can just go to the toilet when I want!)
> 
> What do you think?

Thats a good question! I've never had to deal with that myself. Most people will guess once you're puking.


----------



## mzswizz

Well gracie imo, i think that when you do get pregnant talk to the doctor about heavy lifting etc. And most likely he/she would give you a letter saying you cant lift heavy objects doe to medical reasons etc. If it cant wait until 12 weeks i think 6 weeks or more would be fine but thats just me.

Jo-Hopefully he will come around and i thought i was the only one seeing these stupid ads. Ugh must get ads out of here!


----------



## AC1987

:nope: I'm having some light cramping.. noticeable that is.. AF is supposed to come the 10th or 11th. It almost feels the same way it did when I found out I was pg back in June. That or af is being super evil to me.


----------



## mzswizz

Im leaning more towards bfp for you Ashley :thumbup: In 2-3 you will have a bfp next to your name on the lists FXed!!!


----------



## sjbenefield

Im sorry to interupt this regularly scheduled program to bring you this disturbing news.... I posted this earlier today... I told you this is an addiction taking tests when you know they will be negative (ps what do yall think lol)

Ok i know im out of mind for even thinking to take a test considering "Aunt flo" just finished yesterday!!:blush:

The reason i took one is i read about decidual bleeding etc and overall ive just been feeling yucky.. AF wasnt her normal stregth of flow and clots and ive started breaking out again..... and was curious if there was still a chance... Im pretty sure this is not a BFP... so feel free to tell me im crazy dumb for taking a test:blush: .. but i would appreciate some opinions...:blush:

I TRIED to do some tweaking myself but feel free to do some more... here goes nothing... IM PRETTY SURE ITS AN EVAP... but please look:blush:

If nothing else at least i will know what an evap looks like:blush:


A Little while later i went back to look again and see if the line was still there....Guess What.......... 

*SOMEONE TOOK THE HPT OUT OF THE LADIES BATHROOM 
AND TOOK IT!!!!!* :shock: :saywhat:

NOW THAT IS GROSSSSSS:sick:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0064.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0065.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_00652.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 10









Capture.JPG
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AC1987

Blue dyes are known for false positives. If you're really concerned use a pink one :)


----------



## mzswizz

sj-it can go either way. I dont really know about blue dye tests because i dont use them BUT i heard they are known for evaps etc and its all depending on the thickness of the line to say if its negative or positive. If i was you, I would go buy a pink dye test and see what happens. And maybe a janitor came and threw it away :shrug: But that is pretty gross that people are taking others' hpts.


----------



## sjbenefield

AC1987 said:


> Blue dyes are known for false positives. If you're really concerned use a pink one :)

LOL no no i dont think i should be concerned it was more curiousity than anything :dohh: it was the other portion of the message keep reading :wacko:


----------



## sjbenefield

mzswizz said:


> sj-it can go either way. I dont really know about blue dye tests because i dont use them BUT i heard they are known for evaps etc and its all depending on the thickness of the line to say if its negative or positive. If i was you, I would go buy a pink dye test and see what happens. And maybe a janitor came and threw it away :shrug: But that is pretty gross that people are taking others' hpts.


So they only took the HPT and not the rest of the trash in the same bin????
:sick: i feel violated lol


----------



## mzswizz

sj-oh yeah then thats pretty gross :sick: 

AFM, ladies i am exhausted. Bored out of my mind and at the same time exhausted. I dont think it will be any dtd tonight for dh. He got some this morning so he better be okay with that. And it seems like dtd this morning before the doc didnt have any effect on him testing so lets hope i get accurate results. My pap smear results will be here in 2 weeks..no call is a good call.


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Oooh uv reminded me I keep meaning to do an opk for fun and see what it shows!!
> 
> Aww your oh's are so sweet and its graet that yours is looking after you Theresa!
> 
> Mine is bloody useless to be honest at the minute!!! He is still saying things like 'IF you are pregnant...' :dohh: I showed him a digital what more does he want!! he's not a very emotional person he tends to be just on a level about everything but... come on I want him to react somehow! we're gonna have to move house now and he's excited about that.. but not really the pregnancy yet. I just dont think it feels real to him which isnt suprising as it doesnt to me, but its starting to sink in a bit now..
> 
> Am starting to get bad fag cravings now tho.. iv gone 4 whole days so far.. Im tempted to cave and just have a drag or 2 but then.. once I've done it once it'll be easy to do again. AAARRRGGH. Oh is stressing me out too, I've been getting very emotional the last few days and its annoying him, but I just want him to support me and he doesnt get that I cant control my emotions right now, Im crying at everthing! then he shouts at me to stop it and it makes me cry even more!! :(
> 
> Not that Im complaining about any of this!! I just wish he wanted to be a bit more involved...
> 
> Hayley, you've had children right? did your oh get involved with the pregnancy or not really for a while..?

hey jo no he was a usless twat im not with him now iv got a lovely oh now, he didnt give a fuk about me or the baby didnt come 2 scans, fell asleep thro my labour andleft hapf a hour after she was born then i brought her up as a single mum and split up with him when she was 4months ohhh and he never helped pay 4 anything 4 her!!!


----------



## josephine3

hayley - oops I shouldnt have asked!!! Glad you've got a supportive oh now tho.. ps. are they your girls in your pic? they're gorgeous!

I think it probly wont sink in for mine till he sees the ultrasound..

sjbenefield - so you're saying someone took your hpt out of the trash in a pubic loo????! EEWWWW!! Why would someone want to do that??! Just take it with you next time lol for further studyage! It looks pretty positive to me - and it is poss to have quite a heavy bleed and still be preg! nice thick line.. you'd think you'd be able to rely on clearblue tho too..! i did use a blue dye once and it said it doesnt matter how thick/thin the line is either..that was a boots one tho...

And wooohoooo the ad is gone!! yeah :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-atleast you are with your oh and he is much better than the previous guy

jo-i know the minute we started complaining the ads left. I guess they got tired of us complaining :haha:


----------



## sjbenefield

:rofl:


josephine3 said:


> hayley - oops I shouldnt have asked!!! Glad you've got a supportive oh now tho.. ps. are they your girls in your pic? they're gorgeous!
> 
> I think it probly wont sink in for mine till he sees the ultrasound..
> 
> sjbenefield - so you're saying someone took your hpt out of the trash in a pubic loo????! EEWWWW!! Why would someone want to do that??! Just take it with you next time lol for further studyage! It looks pretty positive to me - and it is poss to have quite a heavy bleed and still be preg! nice thick line.. you'd think you'd be able to rely on clearblue tho too..! i did use a blue dye once and it said it doesnt matter how thick/thin the line is either..that was a boots one tho...
> 
> And wooohoooo the ad is gone!! yeah :happydance:

:rofl: jo im not sure how i feel about carrying around my own urine stick :rofl: lolol.... are you sure you think its Positive???... i may sneak some cheapy tests and try again :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

i agree with jo it looks positive but like thats just my opinion im really no expert with blue dye tests because alot of women always give me the complaints and problems about them.


----------



## AC1987

My mouth is on fire. I made some habernero hot sauce a few months back and I just had some with chicken I made. Wow. its HOT!!


----------



## sjbenefield

You ladies have me suuuper nervous!!!

And mis AC i need the recipe DH love spicy food :D


----------



## josephine3

You mean you've never carried around your own urine stick lol :blush: i have... no worse than going back to dig it out the trash!! hehe we do some things in the name of ttc..

Ok.. so Im not proud of myself ladies.. I had a tiny tiny roll up fag. like a quarter fag. But on the plus side, it did not taste right at all, it tasted horrid!! :) so its actually put me off having any more :thumbup:

I bought a fake cigarette thing u just suck on and its really helped a lot. will stick to that from now on..although that tasted vile until i took out their flavour thing and stuffed it with baccy! lol! but you dont actually light it just suck on it for the taste!


----------



## josephine3

Oh and im not sure sjb, but it sure looks like a line of some sort! You're not imagining it! I say do a pink dye! good luck x


----------



## sjbenefield

So it doesn't look like just an evap to u Jo???? And stay away from those missy!!!! I know how u feel but u must!!
Hahaha and I think we are all crazy in the name off tycoon ;)


----------



## sjbenefield

I meant ttc lol


----------



## josephine3

I dunno it could be an evap I dont want to get your hopes up! but if I had that test Id pee on a pink dye!
Thanks you need to tell me off when i wanna smoke! U can motivate me! I thought it would be easier once I knew but it really is hard..


----------



## AC1987

josephine3 said:


> I dunno it could be an evap I dont want to get your hopes up! but if I had that test Id pee on a pink dye!
> Thanks you need to tell me off when i wanna smoke! U can motivate me! I thought it would be easier once I knew but it really is hard..

Maybe picture smoking with something that makes you gag so you'll stop? :)


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-No more smoking for you missy. Got to let the beanie be in a good environment and grow nice and strong. If we have to we will tie you up to a chair with a spotlight and interrogate you so you dont want anymore of them :rofl: I sooo got to stop watching action films.

SJ-If i were you, i would do a pink dye just to be on the safe side. 

Speaking of poas, im going to go pee on a opk and see what the results are :rofl: After this i will ahve 4 left.


----------



## sjbenefield

Mzswiss!!! Jo!!!! Ahhhh I'm nervous because the likely hood of me being preggers how can that be??? With flo :o I dunno I'm keeping my hopes low on purpose but i will be super shocked if I am oh my goodness !!! Stay away from the smOkies!!! Lil beans don't like it remember :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

SJ-Well i have heard of women who bled as if AF was there but they were pregnant so its possible but i would just say take the relaxed approach even though its very hard to do for us :haha: Get a pink dye test and see what happens. GL :thumbup:

AFM, So i was just a little curious as to what my opk looks like now so i decided to test with an opk just now...feeding my poas addiction :blush:

And my results are...


So seeing that my line is lighter now it looks like i am ov'ing today and i will be 1dpo tomorrow yay :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Sweet!! Now you're in the TWW!!! I think its gonna be your month!! :) 

I still have these weird cramps not as bad as AF but still cramping, very unusual to cramp with no sign of af


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley cant wait for you to test!!! GL :thumbup:

And yes tomorrow officially marks 1dpo im excited :happydance: i feel like its going to be all of our month!!! FXed


----------



## skyraaa

good morning lovely ladies

jo the lil blondie in the pic is mine and the other lil girl is my lil neice beautiful aint they :haha: im biast :)

patrice yay for being in the tww:happydance:

ashey r u still testing 2day looking forward 2 a update got everything crossed 4 u

afm i poas this morning and its darker then yestadays :happydance: so fx this wont b another chemcal annd bcoz its darker i managed 2 get a pic :happydance:

bottom 1 is yestadays and top 1 today my cam is a bit shit tho so hope u see
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0340.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 18


----------



## WrightMom2be

Looks positive to me!! That's awesome Hayley!!! Fx'd for a sticky bean for you!!!


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance:thank u they both look so much better irl, my camera is shit, im happy its darker 2day :happydance:


----------



## WrightMom2be

I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## skyraaa

WrightMom2be said:


> I am so happy for you! :happydance:

thank u hun really hope its ur turn soon xx


----------



## WrightMom2be

Thank you, I hope so too. But if not it will be okay. :)


----------



## AC1987

:cry: I feel like since I want a bfp I'm seeing lines. Tell me the truth is there one? Or have I really lost it? :nope:

Right at the 2 min mark I gave up hope then I'm gah I'll wait til the time it says and then I started seeing a faint line :cry: Only I think its all just in my head. Well lets hope its not all in my head and then AF doesn't show this weekend.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0052.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## AC1987

omg the lines STILL there!! Yes I ran back to the garbage and took more pics!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0056.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## skyraaa

ong hun i think i see something :happydance: go get a better test plllleeeaaassee b it come on bfp!!!!


----------



## AC1987

Funny thing is last night my DH told me I should get some my pg tests from the dollar store so im like sure why not :haha: I might test later on today. but I cant test again til sunday evening or monday morning cause going to my inlaws tonight.


----------



## skyraaa

yeah do another 2night just hold it in 4 a few hours if u can ur pee i mean lol
im abit excited :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

omg omg Ashley i see the line clear as day :happydance: Cant wait for your other tests to so confirm that you too are pregnant even though we already from that test that you are because i didnt even need to squint or anything :happydance:

Hayley-Yes your test is much darker yay :happydance: Preggo ladies unite :rofl: Im hoping i can join the prego train! No AFs so far out of this thread so yay this is good!

AFM, 1dpo today yay :happydance: DH and I just cuddled last night which is okay because im pretty tired and sore between dtd and the pap smear. The pap smear wasnt bad i didnt even feel anything and i guess its because i dtd that morning :blush: But usually i always get this type of sore feeling afterwards so im use to that so no bd last night. I had an alright sleep last night because dh was tossing and turning in pain so i had to check up on him every now and then. His body has been hurting ever since the accident. We are going to setup an appt for him to go to the doc whenever he is off on a monday wednesday or friday. Hope he is ok though. And also I tested this morning with an opk and this is what i got: 

within 3 mins...
So its getting lighter which confirms i have ov'd cd19 :happydance: It took forever for the test line to show up also. It was exactly at 3 mins when the line finally appeared so i know its a negative so im happy.


----------



## AC1987

When I told my dh the first time he was like hmmm and fell back to sleep. Then when he got up I showed him the line. But like I dont think it means anything to him, because of my last mc. I'm SO scared of a mc. Its gonna take me 2 weeks to finally believe its real:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

When i get my bfp i dont think i wont believe it until the u/s or when my bump starts growing :rofl: I think maybe the prego symptoms will hit me hard enough to make me know i am though :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

omg this thread is awesome no afs:happydance: we r 3 for 3 or nearly but im sure ashleys is a bfp :happydance: cant wait for the next update hopefully il b putting a flashy :bfp: next 2 ur name :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

i cant wait until i start testing at 11dpo which will be on the 19th :happydance: so 10 more days to go. Hopefully i get an early bfp so then on xmas eve i can use the digi so it says pregnant..wrap it up as a little gift and that'll be the gift dh opens for xmas eve!!


----------



## skyraaa

awwww patrice that wud b so lovely imagin dh face :)
im keeping everything crossed really hope this is ur month u hav worked hard 4 it :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Ashley! Wow! Congrats! :-D

This thread is such a great one! :-D

Bet you can't wait for the 19th Patrice! hehehe!

Well I went to tesco after work and couldn't resist getting a tesco preg test :blush: sooo will prob do it either tomorrow or Sunday :-D Can't wait! hehehe.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks hayley. and yes i think we've worked too hard :rofl: DH has already been doing his dance talking about how he is the man because he been pounding me 2 weeks straight :rofl: Im like okay MAN you need to go sit down before you break something and the you going to hear it from your WOMAN :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Katie nope i surely cant wait im super excited already!!!!! :haha: And cant wait for your test results!! Even though we all know its going to be another bfp and then that'll make us 4 for 4 :happydance: What happened to the other ladies on this thread :shrug:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I hope it'll be a bfp.... but have a sneaky bad feeling that I had line eye! lol. Although I have had like a pulling sensation around my belly button...dunno if thats a sign.... :shrug:

Can't wait for yours Patrice! You soo deserve it :-D :happydance:

I know...hello??!?!?! where have you gone ladies??!?!? :shrug:


----------



## skyraaa

i know seem super quiet on here 2day i dont like it :haha:

i was brave and got myself a ticker:happydance:


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> I hope it'll be a bfp.... but have a sneaky bad feeling that I had line eye! lol. Although I have had like a pulling sensation around my belly button...dunno if thats a sign.... :shrug:
> 
> Can't wait for yours Patrice! You soo deserve it :-D :happydance:
> 
> I know...hello??!?!?! where have you gone ladies??!?!? :shrug:

yep it is i had a tugging feeling too ooooooh cud it b another bfp!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yay for the ticker Hayley :happydance: Dont worry when they sign on they will have alot of catching up to do :rofl:

Katie-That is a good sign. I heard of alot of women experiencing that during pregnancy because its the ligaments stretching to make room for baby etc so FXed :happydance: And i know 20 months already that i've been ttc cant believe it!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

ooo i'm starting to get excited! hehe

woo Hayley! I can't wait to get one of those! :-D I keep looking at my tummy and poking it saying...hello? Is anybody in there?!?! --- I'm crazy I know :-S LOL :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Katie-its been times where i stand in front of my mirror like is my belly expanding even though i just ate :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

iv got serious baby bloat i feel soooo fat :( aaaaah well i dont care:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

i know this time around. im going to eat small meals because the first time i was pregnant i was eating like a pig and ended up gaining over 5 lbs in a week or so :shock:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I know. Like last night I was feeling like c**p but I was like well if this is for a baby then it's worth it!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

something which my OH kindly pointed out ... how he cares for me LOL


----------



## AC1987

I was off putting together my gingerbread house :p well partially. I still don't believe it guys!! I kinda wanna take another test :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Katie-I've noticed that our DHs and OHs pay alot of attention to us and its like how when it seems like they dont care most of the time :haha: And your symptoms sounding pretty good.

Ashley-test!!! :haha: Im so terrible. Since everybody is testing, I might just poas and do another opk :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

:wohoo: I did!! Another line.. it came up faster then the other!! :happydance:


:cry: oh please stick!!! I don't wanna have another non sticky!! I'm scared


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Patrice - :rofl: :-D

Ashley - I agree with Patrice ... TEST!!! :-D We're such bad influences :haha: :-D


----------



## sjbenefield

Took a first response this morning ladies and BFN so clear blue tests are in fact demons :growlmad:... but its ok no worries



DH is super stressed out right now :nope:.... and that is no good especially with someone who has a serious case of baby fever!!:baby:... 
we dtd last night and i can tell he didnt really enjoy himself (too much on his mind :cry:)....


----------



## sjbenefield

AC1987 said:


> :wohoo: I did!! Another line.. it came up faster then the other!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> :cry: oh please stick!!! I don't wanna have another non sticky!! I'm scared

YA!!!! :happydance::dust:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Ashley - :happydance: woo! :hugs: 

Sbj - :hugs: it will happen soon for you hun.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I'm so happy for these forums cause I wouldn't know who else to tell besides my dh.


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: omg ashley im soooo happy 4 u another bump buddy yaaaay do u want a :bfp: by ur name :)


----------



## AC1987

I would rather wait a few days, since AF is due this weekend, if it doesnt show then you can put it up sunday, I'll let you know. 

I have a q,whenever I decide to tell people, anyone know a nice way I can tell my sis(who's been trying for 2 years) I feel bad.


----------



## skyraaa

ok ash il put it up when u give the say so :) im so happy 3for3 yaaay:happydance:


----------



## sjbenefield

AC1987 said:


> I would rather wait a few days, since AF is due this weekend, if it doesnt show then you can put it up sunday, I'll let you know.
> 
> I have a q,whenever I decide to tell people, anyone know a nice way I can tell my sis(who's been trying for 2 years) I feel bad.

perhaps tell her in a private setting so she doesnt feel "overcrowded" in a way and if she needs to cry or absorb the shock in some way (if indeed she is shocked) she wont feel like people are watching her... she will most likely be super happy for you ...tell her she is going to be an auntie :) ... maybe plan a girls movie night something :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

sjbenefield said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I would rather wait a few days, since AF is due this weekend, if it doesnt show then you can put it up sunday, I'll let you know.
> 
> I have a q,whenever I decide to tell people, anyone know a nice way I can tell my sis(who's been trying for 2 years) I feel bad.
> 
> perhaps tell her in a private setting so she doesnt feel "overcrowded" in a way and if she needs to cry or absorb the shock in some way (if indeed she is shocked) she wont feel like people are watching her... she will most likely be super happy for you ...tell her she is going to be an auntie :) ... maybe plan a girls movie night something :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, thats a good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Sarah - don't forget Hayley's great news! Hers is more definite than mine!  thank you though :happydance:
> Have a good sleep!
> 
> Patrice - :rofl:

Ahhh! Thought I'd congratulated Hayley! Sowwy Hayley but, of course, BFC ( big fat congratulations!!).

Can't keep up at the moment! Got my cd17 no ov head on!!
:wacko:


----------



## beccah11

AF just appeared! :cry:


----------



## skyraaa

:haha: im sure u did but i cud b wrong but thank u hun cd17 oooooh is that oving day? so lots of bding


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

beccah11 said:


> AF just appeared! :cry:


Aw,the evil hag! Sorry she arrived. Chin up chuck :hugs:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

ASHLEY!!! Fantastic news! So chuffed for you! Wow! X


----------



## beccah11

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> AF just appeared! :cry:
> 
> 
> Aw,the evil hag! Sorry she arrived. Chin up chuck :hugs:Click to expand...



thanks hun! trust it to be today, got my work christmas do later too! just put a downer on everything, dont want to goooo! just want to lay in bed and cry all day! :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

sarah-GL hope you catch the egg :thumbup:

Ashley- I soo knew you were pregnant :happydance: 

Beccah-Boo the witch came for a visit. Sorry she is being mean to you :hugs: You will get your bfp soon enough :thumbup:


----------



## skyraaa

awww beccah im sorry the :witch: is a bitch :hug: i hope next month u get ur bfp, imagin that u wud find out new years so that wud make ur year start on a high xx


----------



## mzswizz

i was talking to a good friend of mines on my ttc journal (met on BnB) and we are not to far along cycle wise which is funny because as long as i known her (almost 2 yrs now) our cycles have seem to catch up to each other. We have always been a few days apaprt and it seems like we go through the same things at the same time. So she said if she get pregnant this time around her due date is aug. 27, 2012 and i told her mines would be sept. 2, 2012 so not far away from each other at all. And the funny thing is dh and i always said that it would be nice to have a dec (my birth month) conception, sept (dh's birth month) birth and if i get pregnant then it would come true and also the baby would be here 5 days before dh birthday :happydance: Come on bfp!!!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

beccah11 said:


> Sarah Lou 80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> AF just appeared! :cry:
> 
> 
> Aw,the evil hag! Sorry she arrived. Chin up chuck :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hun! trust it to be today, got my work christmas do later too! just put a downer on everything, dont want to goooo! just want to lay in bed and cry all day! :cry:Click to expand...

Just tell yourself this could be the last do you go to where you'll be allowed to drink for a while because you WILL get your bfp soon! Positive thinking! Although bed and a good cry are so alluring at times like these. :hugs:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

mzswizz said:


> sarah-GL hope you catch the egg :thumbup:
> 
> Ashley- I soo knew you were pregnant :happydance:
> 
> Beccah-Boo the witch came for a visit. Sorry she is being mean to you :hugs: You will get your bfp soon enough :thumbup:

Thanks! I'm keeping everything, apart from my legs, crossed!:winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-:rofl: yes that is exactly what you got to do :rofl:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

mzswizz said:


> i was talking to a good friend of mines on my ttc journal (met on BnB) and we are not to far along cycle wise which is funny because as long as i known her (almost 2 yrs now) our cycles have seem to catch up to each other. We have always been a few days apaprt and it seems like we go through the same things at the same time. So she said if she get pregnant this time around her due date is aug. 27, 2012 and i told her mines would be sept. 2, 2012 so not far away from each other at all. And the funny thing is dh and i always said that it would be nice to have a dec (my birth month) conception, sept (dh's birth month) birth and if i get pregnant then it would come true and also the baby would be here 5 days before dh birthday :happydance: Come on bfp!!!!

Yeah, come on bfp! It's all so exciting (and/or slightlystressy)!


----------



## AC1987

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> ASHLEY!!! Fantastic news! So chuffed for you! Wow! X

chuffed? is that a good thing? :haha: and thanks. Still doesn't feel real!!


----------



## AC1987

mzswizz said:


> i was talking to a good friend of mines on my ttc journal (met on BnB) and we are not to far along cycle wise which is funny because as long as i known her (almost 2 yrs now) our cycles have seem to catch up to each other. We have always been a few days apaprt and it seems like we go through the same things at the same time. So she said if she get pregnant this time around her due date is aug. 27, 2012 and i told her mines would be sept. 2, 2012 so not far away from each other at all. And the funny thing is dh and i always said that it would be nice to have a dec (my birth month) conception, sept (dh's birth month) birth and if i get pregnant then it would come true and also the baby would be here 5 days before dh birthday :happydance: Come on bfp!!!!

sweet!! Go get that bfp!!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-I think more slightly stressy :rofl: 

Ashley-Thanks.

And her due date is my parents' anniversary so thats pretty awesome. Im so hoping we all get our bfps soon!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

josephine3 said:


> You mean you've never carried around your own urine stick lol :blush: i have... no worse than going back to dig it out the trash!! hehe we do some things in the name of ttc..
> 
> Ok.. so Im not proud of myself ladies.. I had a tiny tiny roll up fag. like a quarter fag. But on the plus side, it did not taste right at all, it tasted horrid!! :) so its actually put me off having any more :thumbup:
> 
> I bought a fake cigarette thing u just suck on and its really helped a lot. will stick to that from now on..although that tasted vile until i took out their flavour thing and stuffed it with baccy! lol! but you dont actually light it just suck on it for the taste!

Glad the fags taste gross Jo! At least you have tried it and didn't like it! Less tempting to try again!

Oh, I thoughtof another purchase to help with the tempting fate....tampons!!! Don't know why I didn't think of it sooner. No, my stupid brain came up with that while was trying to get to sleep the other night!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> Sarah Lou 80 said:
> 
> 
> ASHLEY!!! Fantastic news! So chuffed for you! Wow! X
> 
> chuffed? is that a good thing? :haha: and thanks. Still doesn't feel real!!Click to expand...

Haha! We have an overseas translation issue here! Yep, chuffed means pleased! Well chuffed means very pleased so, I withdraw my previous comment - I'm actually well chuffed for you!!


----------



## AC1987

ahhh ok thanks for the explanation :)


:cry: my dh doesn't seem excited at all!! Hes not even happy... hes acting like these things always happen. He wont even talk about it :nope: I know its still early but... I wish he would be more thrilled!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> ahhh ok thanks for the explanation :)
> 
> 
> :cry: my dh doesn't seem excited at all!! Hes not even happy... hes acting like these things always happen. He wont even talk about it :nope: I know its still early but... I wish he would be more thrilled!

Men! Argh! They're so annoying! Don't let it get you down. I'm sure it just needs to sink in properly...It will hit him soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Dont worry Ashley :hugs: Men can be so emotionless at times. They wont never understand what we go through unless they are in our shoes. But trust me he will come around.


----------



## mzswizz

ok so i took another opk :blush: and this was my result
Another positive? How can that be? Also when i wiped i had LOADS of creamy cm i mean the tp was covered in bubbly creamy white cm (sorry tmi :blush: ) What's going on?


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley what fabulous news!! Yippee!!

Sorry I've been AWOL today, had the day from hell today. My DB bought us a bottle of wine tonight so hoping I'm on a promise!!!

Fingers still crossed for the rest of you girlies!

Happy Friday!!

X


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry I haven't commented on any of the sticks and ov thread as I haven't a clue!! I still can't get my head around all the testing days etc!


----------



## mzswizz

Happy Friday Susi!

AFM, i checked my cp and i could touch it with my middle finger and it feels hard like the tip of my nose..does that mean i ovulated?


----------



## skyraaa

patrice i hav no idea about the opk sorry never used them but think maybe u shud bd every other day from now just 2 b sure ur covered, bloody opks think there more confusing then anything x


----------



## mzswizz

one woman told me that i should stop test after first positive so im assuming this is the reason for stopping after you get a positive then negative. :shrug: But it would make alot of since of me already ov'ing because of the fact that this is around the time i would get those pos opks and think that im ov'ing when in reality its just me having detectable lh in my system. I dont ever think I got 1 line on opks. I always got 2 lines and the 2nd would only be dark for positive and light for negative. Also im showing all the signs that i o'd..cervix is hard like tip of nose and i havecreamy cm but this time LOADS of it now thats a first. Maybe we caught the egg after all.


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> one woman told me that i should stop test after first positive so im assuming this is the reason for stopping after you get a positive then negative. :shrug: But it would make alot of since of me already ov'ing because of the fact that this is around the time i would get those pos opks and think that im ov'ing when in reality its just me having detectable lh in my system. I dont ever think I got 1 line on opks. I always got 2 lines and the 2nd would only be dark for positive and light for negative. Also im showing all the signs that i o'd..cervix is hard like tip of nose and i havecreamy cm but this time LOADS of it now thats a first. Maybe we caught the egg after all.

thats the spirit, dont stress over it im sure u prob did ov the first time as u hav been having ov pains


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-yeah im not going to worry about it. I got one more opk anyways but im not going to use it. I just think that i still got lh in my system because it wouldnt make any sense. I got a pos then they were getting light to the point of it only being 1 line and then randomly a pos in the afternoon. I dont think so. So im just taking it as a fluke and not worrying about it. Because my first positive was the boldest so im sticking with that. And you should've seen my face when i saw the tp COVERED COMPLETELY with bubbly white creamy cm sorry tmi :blush: i was like :shock: where is this coming from :rofl: Please mean we caught the egg! I had loads of cm when i was pregnant the first time but i didnt pay no attention to it seeing that my cycles were out of whack then.


----------



## skyraaa

ooooh lets hope so :haha: iv had loads of cm and still getting it thick and fast lol


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping so and im watching the great sperm race :haha: something to really take my mind off of ttc..guess this isnt working :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> im hoping so and im watching the great sperm race :haha: something to really take my mind off of ttc..guess this isnt working :haha:
> 
> :rofl: no dont think that wud help but it does make u realise wot a lil spermie has 2 go through 2 get 2 a egg


----------



## mzswizz

i've seen this video so many times i should know it word from word :rofl:


----------



## Kardashianw

skyraaa said:


> good morning every1 :) how r we all this morning??
> 
> well i managed 2 get bding last night yaay!!! after oh rejecting me the night b4 saying i was acting a crazy lady 4 saying i just needed his sperm :rofl: romance has gone
> but last night i had 2 give him a bj and not mention ttc he was ok with that lol but seemed 2 take ages 2 releace his spermies once id hopped on i was thinking bloody hurry up lol!!!
> but on the plus side i think i got a fair few as i was rejected the night b4 lol!!
> so im happy 2day :D

Seems like your bj worked then lmao. Might try it hahha congratulations xx


----------



## skyraaa

Kardashianw said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> good morning every1 :) how r we all this morning??
> 
> well i managed 2 get bding last night yaay!!! after oh rejecting me the night b4 saying i was acting a crazy lady 4 saying i just needed his sperm :rofl: romance has gone
> but last night i had 2 give him a bj and not mention ttc he was ok with that lol but seemed 2 take ages 2 releace his spermies once id hopped on i was thinking bloody hurry up lol!!!
> but on the plus side i think i got a fair few as i was rejected the night b4 lol!!
> so im happy 2day :D
> 
> Seems like your bj worked then lmao. Might try it hahha congratulations xxClick to expand...

:haha: yep it did lol might hav been that night when 1 of his spermies got in there :rofl: yep worth a try lol


----------



## AC1987

good evening everyone! :) I'm sooo tired!! I finished my gingerbread house only now I need to figure out how to transport it, I was thinking a box but theres always cat fur in it :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> good evening everyone! :) I'm sooo tired!! I finished my gingerbread house only now I need to figure out how to transport it, I was thinking a box but theres always cat fur in it :haha:

mmmm gingerbread with a bit of cat fur love it lol, anyway how r u bump buddy :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

depending on how big it is Ashley. I would say a large cake box that you can get at your local grocery store.

AFM, dh is still at work and not too long ago. I had quick pains so hopefully thats a good sign and that means ov has now completed. :thumbup: I've noticed that around the time where i THOUGHT i actually ov'd, i didnt have sharp pains but i always had them BEFORE :dohh: which means my body was saying HELLOOOOO OVULATION OCCURRING OVER HERE :dohh: and i just didnt know it. Well im taking a break from dtd. I have been pretty tired lately from all this cleaning. And i guess all the bd has finally caught up to my body. Cant wait until im 6dpo so i can start symptom spotting. 5 more days :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Wow you ladies have been busy as usual!! i wish we were in the same timezone so i could be more on at the same times as you guys!!

sbj and sarah sorry dears!! Fx'd for next month for you ! :hugs:

Ashley - CONGRATULATIONS!! Im so pleased for you! I can see those lines they will get darker!!

Congrats again too hayley I cant believe how lucky this thread is!! It really is amazing how the bfps are coming so fast! and on the first cycles of the thread too!! Woooohoooo!! Im so pleased that I have people to join me on the bfp it makes it so much more fun that we can go thru it together! Im so happy for us all! 

By the way.. I might still be taking hpts, lol.:blush: I havent done one for a few days tho.. And I wanted to show off my latest one, from 19dpo! its so dark!!! :happydance: bottom one is an opk just for fun!
 



Attached Files:







darklines!!.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-On the opk is the left line your test line because if it is :shock: its dark. And congrats again atleast its getting darker so thats a good sign for a sticky bean. Do you have an appt to see the doc yet? And yes so many bfps are flowing through here hopefully i can be part of the bfp list this month.


----------



## josephine3

yeah the lines on the left are the test lines on both sticks! Iv so never had an opk like that lol.. and i cant believe how dark the hpt is either!! Sorry I just had to show them off!!
Also i want a fruit ticker but that means I have to sacrifice one of the other ones... hmm


----------



## mzswizz

Wow both are dark! Loving the lines :thumbup: Also why dont you put the first two side by side and then put the fruit ticker under them?


----------



## josephine3

How do I do that...?? Iv been trying to figure it out!!! i dont wanna go over the pixels limit tho!!


----------



## mzswizz

well for your 2nd pregnancy ticker i think they have a mini version for that one. So i would get the mini version and then copy the code but instead of putting it under the first code put the marker next to the ending symbol of the code and paste it. You can then copy the fruit ticker code and paste it under that code. Then press preview signature and see what happens. Hope i didnt confuse you.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

josephine3 said:


> Wow you ladies have been busy as usual!! i wish we were in the same timezone so i could be more on at the same times as you guys!!
> 
> sbj and sarah sorry dears!! Fx'd for next month for you ! :hugs:
> 
> Ashley - CONGRATULATIONS!! Im so pleased for you! I can see those lines they will get darker!!
> 
> Congrats again too hayley I cant believe how lucky this thread is!! It really is amazing how the bfps are coming so fast! and on the first cycles of the thread too!! Woooohoooo!! Im so pleased that I have people to join me on the bfp it makes it so much more fun that we can go thru it together! Im so happy for us all!
> 
> By the way.. I might still be taking hpts, lol.:blush: I havent done one for a few days tho.. And I wanted to show off my latest one, from 19dpo! its so
> dark!!! :happydance: bottom one is an opk just for fun!

Hopefully I'm still in with a chance. I'll be cd18 in 10 mins time...starting to worry that it's getting a bit late to ov but got a slightly darker faint line on my new opks so....eek...hopefully soon.

A friend of ours came over for a visit this evening and oh has gone to bed now so annoyed that haven't to bd tonight :( how dare my friends be sociable!! Oh well tomorrow morning roll on....and maybe tomorrow night just to catch up!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

The new lines are flabby the way Jo! Exciting!


----------



## mzswizz

boo for the friends coming over when you are trying to initiate plan conceive :haha: Dont worry you will catch the egg Sarah. Tomorrow i will be 2dpo :happydance: I just want time to fly by already so i can test :rofl:


----------



## peachy905

Evening ladies! So after getting my BFN about five days ago I am trying to get exciting to BD in about a weeks time. Kind of craving a glass of red wine... would that be ok? Or does it throw things off?


----------



## mzswizz

I have heard wine is okay. I mean alot of women would prefer to stay away from wine etc but I saw do your normal routine. Alot of wine drink wine etc and still end up getting pregnant so i dont think it effects anything other than you getting wasted if you drink alot :haha:


----------



## peachy905

mzswizz said:


> I have heard wine is okay. I mean alot of women would prefer to stay away from wine etc but I saw do your normal routine. Alot of wine drink wine etc and still end up getting pregnant so i dont think it effects anything other than you getting wasted if you drink alot :haha:

Thanks, I am not a big drinker, just wanted a half glass. I feel so annoyed at everything today. Right from the moment one of my colleagues told me she just accidentally got pregnant *sigh*


----------



## mzswizz

Just imagine hearing my sister who called me to tell me she was pregnant again 3 months after she gave birth to my nephew. It drove me :wacko: for a minute because she can easily get pregnant and it feels like its taking me forever to get pregnancy and carry baby full term but i know our time will come.


----------



## gracief

It seems I've missed a lot in my day away...so fill me in...do we have more goo news??

Very exciting times :)


----------



## AC1987

Am I the only one having trouble sleeping? Its awful! :nope: I think mostly its due to stress and worry. But I keep getting pain and its scaring me.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Dont worry the pain is just the stretching. Its normal to have the pain. Now if its unbearable then thats something you should worry about but if its not too bad then its normal :thumbup:

AFM, will test with an opk later on in the afternoon to see what i get. Now i noticed that i was having sharp pains on and off yesterday and i thought well dh and i wont be dtd so i probably now have a slim chance of conception if i am ov'ing now. Welllll to my surprise around 11pm-12am, we dtd. Well i pretty much dtd because after i was able to get dh's soldiers he fell asleep while i was on top so i just stopped :blush: I didnt even know he was sleep until i heard him snoring :rofl: So yay im still in with a chance. If today's opk comes back negative then would i dont know which one to put as ov day. Im leaning more towards cd19 because cd18 was a MUCH MORE darker positive than cd20 opk but we shall see. What do you ladies think?


----------



## AC1987

Ahh I hope those spermies caught your egg!! :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Heres a lot of tmi... this morning after my bm I noticed ALOT of cm. Is that normal?.. now I know pg woman have bm's but in the back of my mind I'm worried about pushing out the baby :haha: while having bms.... omg I suck I'm sorry guys.


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too. The thing is cd18 positive opk looks much darker (test line darker than control line) compared to cd20 positive (test line is similar to control line) so i think im going to take it as ov is cd19. But at the same time i have been getting pains yesterday and today. Anybody knows if that is normal after ov? :shrug: Because i never felt this before.

Ashley-its normal. Pregnant women do experience lots of cm and dont worry the baby is safe until its ready full term then you have to worry about bms while in labor :haha: which is also normal


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> The new lines are flabby the way Jo! Exciting!

Flabby??!!! That was meant to be fab!!


----------



## mzswizz

Update: I just took an opk and it was positive :dohh: Now i dont understand this. My first pos was on cd18 and then i got negatives from cd19am-cd20am. On cd20pm, i got another positive and then today i got another positive :dohh: what in the world is going on?! Starting to feel out this month.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Yay! cd18 and my first ever positive opk! Dtd this morning even though both oh and I are feeling bleurgh! Going to test again tonight when I get in from work. I could do without work tonight. Its so cold, just want to stay home and be cosy! They just called and asked if I could come in an hr early and I said yes like a fool!! It will give me a chance to not drink and have some nice concentrated pee for testing with later!!


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats Sarah. Hopefully you two caught the egg :thumbup:


----------



## skyraaa

hello my lovelys 

well iv had a lovely day shopping with the MIL got most of my xmas shopping done :happydance:
and omg she knows im pregnant i had 2 refuse booze witch isnt like me and she just come out with it and said are u pregnant? i was like eeerm yes a tiny bit then she screamd in the shoppin centre and gave me a hug lol i can safely say shes happy lol

patrice dont worry aout the opks u hav done enough bding 2 cover urself so dont stress and stop doing them woman ur only stressing urself out more lol
just take it from the first time u got a pos thats when u oved, :winkwink:

ashley im getting lil cramps 2 and kept feeling wet liquid in my knickers tmi like my af starting but its just cm :happydance: gd sign i hope


----------



## mzswizz

thats great that your MIL is happy hayley! 

AFM, i have decided to stop testing AND i am going with cd19 as my ov day because now my cm is drying up so there is no way that im ov'ing when my cm is doing exactly what happens AFTER ov. So with that being said...im 2dpo :happydance: DH and i had talked yesterday and he is soo happy just knowing that we dtd in the right timing so we MAY end up being pregnant. He was telling me, "you know God is working because what are the odds of us just having sex as many times and as much as we want to and end up being perfect timing for ovulation AND you went to the doctor and got all your questions answered. It must be God telling us that we have showed him that we are ready. Are you ready for this journey?" So as you can tell from that, DH is excited and is already saying we did it and STILL doing his "i'm the man" dance :rofl: But im excited too so all we can do is just wait and see even though subconsciously i wish i had a button to fast forward time so i can get to testing date :rofl: Well to relieve myself of being stressed for no reason over the obviously fluke positives im now getting..im making cheesy chicken enchiladas for dinner yummy. My friend's birthday was yesterday and she was to have a ladies' night out tonight. I told DH about it but he hasnt really repsonded back so we shall see what happens. Eeeek im excited all over again. And im starting to get those sharp pains again which is making me think that we really did it because never have i had sharp pains around ov time. So this is new.


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: patrice cant wait 2 see ur xmas bfp :happydance:


----------



## sg0720

you ladies seem like you know what your talking about if you dont mind i would like to ask you a question.

from my CM and positivie ovulation tests and new cramping/twinging feelings ive came to the conclusion that i have ovulated either the 7th or the 8th.. SORRY IF TMI today and yesterday i still feel pretty wet but when i check my CM its like...just wet i see tiny bit of white but nothing stretchy or anything and i am still having slight cramping in my lower abdomen (hope its not AF)...

i have read that alot of women dry up...and i dont seem to have dried up Does that mean anything?


----------



## mzswizz

i cant wait neither. So Steph (the woman that i know from the other thread) told me she sent out the ic's to be shipped to me yesterday :happydance: But the down side is they had to be shipped regular mail because she said alot of priority mail has been delayed. She said she sent something out to a person and they still havent gotten it and its been over 2 weeks :shock: so let's just see how long it takes for the ic's to get from point A (California) to point B (Florida). Hopefully i can get them in time to start testing at 11dpo :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

sg0720 said:


> you ladies seem like you know what your talking about if you dont mind i would like to ask you a question.
> 
> from my CM and positivie ovulation tests and new cramping/twinging feelings ive came to the conclusion that i have ovulated either the 7th or the 8th.. SORRY IF TMI today and yesterday i still feel pretty wet but when i check my CM its like...just wet i see tiny bit of white but nothing stretchy or anything and i am still having slight cramping in my lower abdomen (hope its not AF)...
> 
> i have read that alot of women dry up...and i dont seem to have dried up Does that mean anything?

Well seeing that we are at the same dpo..im 2dpo too, I would say wet cm is okay. Some women's cm dries up faster than others. Yesterday, i had LOADS of creamy white cm and then today..it just started to dry up but i still have my moments where i get "wet". So its normal. Give it some time. Even some women still have left over ewcm a few days AFTER ov. As long as you know you o'd., i would say not to worry about it.


----------



## sg0720

i have an app on my phone and mmc tells me that my avg cycle is 41 days but i think that is wrong. my last 2 cycles have been 33 days and this other app said my average cycle is 34days which makes more sense to me it then says i will be fertile between dec 3- dec 8th which is pretty accurate.

what do you think about that.?


----------



## mzswizz

i have a 35 day cycle and with my ov calculator it has me ovulating around cd22 but from the opk..i ov'd cd19 so i o'd 3 days early. I think you're fertile window is right and with the positive ov tests confirming i would say you are good to go :thumbup: Some women dont ov on the same day each cycle also. Thats why the opks can help figure out a range. I used to base mines off a calendar and obviously it was wrong because i would dtd AFTER o and end up not getting pregnant so bad timing.


----------



## sg0720

okay thanks. i think it will be safe to say then that i now have a 34 day cycle..and not 41


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it would be say to safe that. Whats your shortest and longest cycle you've had?


----------



## sg0720

shortest cycle is 13 days and my longest is 96

since nov 2010 this is the lenths of my cycles:

13days
29
30
27
41
58
96
33- most recent
33-most recent


----------



## mzswizz

So it seems that your cycles are evening out to be 33 day cycles. Thats good. My shortest was 16 and longest was 75 i think and now it has even out ot 35.


----------



## sg0720

yes i got on the bcp to help regulate my cycles and a couple months after i stopped taking the BCP i have got 2 regular cycles and its so nice lol good luck to you i hope we both are pregnant right now and dont know it yet =]

how are you feeling? i am still feeling cramping other then that im good


----------



## mzswizz

I too was on the bcp to regulate my cycle and thats how i got 35 day cycle now so we are going through similar things thats pretty amazing. GL to you too and im hoping we are pregnant too :thumbup: Im pretty much having the cramping going on. Its on and off and doesnt last long but the cramps make themselves known :haha:


----------



## sg0720

yes i agree. so do i count 34 days from CD1 of my previous cycle to determine when AF is due?


----------



## mzswizz

yes starting from cd1 you continue counting until you reach cd34 and that next day is your AF due date.


----------



## sg0720

ok so then my next AF is due dec 22


----------



## sg0720

thanks for all your help i appreciate it


----------



## mzswizz

mines is due on the 25th. And no problem thats what we are here for.


----------



## sg0720

do you check your CP at all...i know it always moves and stuff..but i just went to the bathroom and i decided to check just to check and it is wayy high up 

sry TMI-

and when i instered my 2 fingers it was a bit painful....


----------



## mzswizz

well i check it on and off. The only time i checked was yesterday i think and thats when it felt hard and it was pretty high i had to really push my middle finger up in there to feel sorry tmi :blush: so im thinking its high too :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lol yes i had to do the same it seems higher today then yesterday


----------



## mzswizz

i havent checked yet. I will most likely check when i take a shower and see what happens. Hoping that we are pregnant and now just awaiting for the egg to implant so the test can let us know.


----------



## sg0720

yes fx :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

when will you start testing?


----------



## sg0720

i really hope that i can hold off until dec 31st or jan 1st if AF doesnt show which i pray to god she doesnt because by then i should have enough HCG (if im pregnant) in my body to show up on any preg. test

how about you


----------



## mzswizz

well seeing that im a poas addict i might start testing at 11dpo :blush: I suppose to be getting ic's shipped to me sooo i will be using those and when not if but when there is a line then im going to use one of my cb digi


----------



## sg0720

lol i dont want to get disappointed more then once if i am not pregnant i learned my lesson from the beginning of the year. but good luck to you!!! will this be your first child?


----------



## mzswizz

thanks! Yeah before i use to wait until late AF but then if i got late AF but negative tests..it hit harder so im going to try the knowing before so when it happens i preapred myself route :haha: And yes this will be our first child. What about you?


----------



## sg0720

i am trying for my 2nd child. i have a 2yr old little boy


----------



## mzswizz

DH and i have been ttc for 20 months after the first m/c in april 2010. I had a 2nd m/c but i will continue just counting the months until i get a successful pregnancy. My parents thought it would be wasy seeing that DH and I are young im 21 turning 22 this month and he's 23. But its not as easy as they thought it would be. DH and i got married when i was 19 and he was 20 so we married young and been trying ever since we have been married. Let's hope for sticky beans!!


----------



## sg0720

sorry to hear that. i hope it sticks for you fx. i have been with my fiance since i was 17 years old and i am now 21 and he is 24.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. i've been with my dh since i was 16 now im turning 22 and he's 23 so its going to be 6 yrs we've been together on feb. 18th n 3 ys married on july 25th.


----------



## sg0720

i cant wait to get married but we are not rushing it were happy with the way things are now


----------



## mzswizz

Thats good. DH always told me that when we get engaged, we are getting married the same year. I never knew why though :shrug: But marriage is amazing but can be a pain in the butt when dh says no more testing :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lol my fiance doesnt even want me on this site because last time i turned into a nut case lol but i said to him i am relaxed and im not going to get all crazy i promise lol i secretly did the ovulation tests tho lol

i am still cramping and i feel nauseous my stomach feels a bit uneasy could that be from post ovulation


----------



## mzswizz

my dh is the same way :rofl: And he doesnt know i secretly did the opks either :blush: I have only been feel rather crampy and on edge.


----------



## sg0720

lol. yeah my stomach feels a bit un easy and i dont feel hungry or the need to have a bm lol


----------



## mzswizz

even though i cooked, i wish i havent because the food is not agreeing with me at the moment. I guess its because i lost my appetite because dh and i just gotten into a little argument over nothing :nope:


----------



## sg0720

aw i definitely know how that is. i feel real lazy i dont want to cook or anything i would like to take a 3hour nap lol


----------



## mzswizz

im lazy myself lol i had did a little cleaning and then relaxed for the rest :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol im going to try to eat something maybe this feeling will go away..ehh...


----------



## mzswizz

that could be possible. Usuaully if i dont eat in a long period of time, i get bad headaches.


----------



## sg0720

i wish i remembered how i felt before i got my BFP with my son but i was not aware of anything lol


----------



## mzswizz

when i got my bfp the first time i had got IB and thought it was my AF starting and when it didnt i was just like whatever because my cycles were whacky anyways so i didnt think anything of it :haha:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi peeps

Back from work and did an opk. The line is dark but not as dark as the one from earlier. I'm cd18 today so when do you reckon my ov day is? Tomorrow? I need to know so I can start obsessing over dpo's!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-if its lighter now then that mean you will ov tomorrow and monday will make it 1dpo


----------



## sg0720

i kno with my first i did not have IB. i dnt even remember y i tested lol and sorry sarah i will not be much help to you as i have as many girls help me figure my cycle out lol


----------



## mzswizz

i had tested because i kept eating and my boobs hurt and well dh said you better be pregnant because you snapping on me for no reason and sure enough that same day i got my bfp.


----------



## sg0720

i remember getting a tattoo before work with a co woker and then going to cousins to eat and she was like your pregnant im like what lol she goes i never seen you eat so much lol...maybe thats y i tested i just remembered that lol


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: i tell you people know we are pregnant before we even know :haha:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sg0720 said:


> i kno with my first i did not have IB. i dnt even remember y i tested lol and sorry sarah i will not be much help to you as i have as many girls help me figure my cycle out lol

Ha! Thats ok! And, hello! Just been reading through the thread to catch up! Ina similar situation as you with my crazy cycle after coming off bcp. Only came off it in September though and had a 24 then 34 day cycle. It's making it a bit tricky to know when to test if af doesn't come along! I think I would be due on 26th based on another 34 day cycle bur I'm too scared to test at Christmas incase it's a bfn and makes me miserable over the holiday season! Bit then can't stop thinking how amazing a would be on christmas day! Will just have to wait and see how I feel nearer the time! Ahhhhh!

Anyways, good luck to you....hope you get your bfp too!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-I say ov for you will be tomorrow and Monday will make you 1dpo!! So on Monday you will be in the tww :happydance: And im going to be testing leading up to AF due date :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol yes its crazy but i really do think people know idk how but they do

Sarah- i have a 34 day cycle too and AF is due the 22nd for me i plan on trying to wait til dec 31st to test that is if af doesnt comes i feel hopful this cycle but something keeps telling me dont be too hopeful...idk


----------



## sg0720

mzswizz good luck i couldnt do that especially because my fiance lol idk where id hide them but its a good thing to so i dont get all crazy i ate n i feel a bit better


----------



## mzswizz

thats good that you feel better now. I have been secretly poas so i know the strategy so he wont find out :haha: I always test when he goes to work and i then stuffed the tests in either tissue or a box etc then wrap that in a bag and throw it in the outside garbage can :haha: It's been working for months now.


----------



## sg0720

lol thats pretty good lol..

i cant help but think that i really hope i caught that darn egg...


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks Patrice! I think I'll let you be brave and start off the testing extravaganza! I expect iwill cave in before Christmas day though!


----------



## mzswizz

sg-You are not the only one. Every time i feel a twinge im thinking i dont really get twinges/cramps like this. Does this mean the egg got fertilized this time? hmmm :haha:

Sarah-You're welcome. I will start testing at 11dpo IF the test arrive then. Because then i can test from 11dpo until AF due date so it will give me something to do during the tww and while DH is gone :haha: And i save money because im getting the ic's and i already have the digis so they will be confirmation so im good to go. :thumbup: Come on team bfp!!!


----------



## sg0720

i hope so but hey check this out...

i think i might be out this month because if i got my first ovulation test on the 7th and another on the 8th then negative on the 9th.

we bd on the 7th and the 9th and thats it and then like 10 days before the 7th...sooo i am thinkin that we didnt bd enough..


----------



## mzswizz

sg-You are in perfect timing believe it or not. Sperm lasts for 3-5 days and it takes 14 hours for the whole process of sperm meets egg to occur. You got your positive on the 7th and 8th and then negative on the 9th which means the 9th was your ov day. Since you bd on the 7th..the sperm was already up there just waiting for the release of the egg. So you are not out at all.


----------



## sg0720

oh okay maybe i will try to bd again tonight lol...

i just went to the bathroom and my CM is becoming like lotion now and my cervix is wayyy high i cant even touch the tip of it


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sg0720 said:


> i hope so but hey check this out...
> 
> i think i might be out this month because if i got my first ovulation test on the 7th and another on the 8th then negative on the 9th.
> 
> we bd on the 7th and the 9th and thats it and then like 10 days before the 7th...sooo i am thinkin that we didnt bd enough..

Definitely not out yet sg...you still got bd'ing in done before,poss during and/or after ov. Getting the spermies in before ov is a good thing. Google the sperm meets egg plan....it's quite interesting. Don't worry that you haven't followed the plan in dtd as they advise, but you made find the bit about getting swimmers in there early reassuring!

Stay positive lady!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

mzswizz said:


> sg-You are in perfect timing believe it or not. Sperm lasts for 3-5 days and it takes 14 hours for the whole process of sperm meets egg to occur. You got your positive on the 7th and 8th and then negative on the 9th which means the 9th was your ov day. Since you bd on the 7th..the sperm was already up there just waiting for the release of the egg. So you are not out at all.

Simultaneous replying going on!


----------



## sg0720

thanks...my name is sarina if you dont want to call me sg its up to you tho i dont mind


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-We love to type away dont we :haha: 

Hi Sarina..I'm Patrice by the way. I so love your name :haha:

AFM, after he sent me a text and i poured out my feelings letting him know how i feel he later sent me a message saying He loves me :blush: Now i feel better than before buttttt i think i made too many enchiladas :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

thank you and LMAO at too many enchiladas

hey ladies can you give me some advice on how to make sure i get my faince to BD with me tonight and tomorrow FORSURE

at this point i will do anything 

thanks


----------



## mzswizz

I think the best advice is to make it as natural as possible. You dont want to seem like you are going out your to bd because men can tell when something just isnt right and then he will be like are you ovulating or something..or the only reason why you want to have sex is because you are in the right time to have a baby..etc etc. So just take go with the flow and get him excited..make sure he is into it because on the video The Great Sperm Race, they said men who are excited (turned on) produces 50% more sperm. Hoped i helped. And if it still says no you can always use our woman secret weapon...look sad and feel like you arent loved :rofl: works like a charm.


----------



## sg0720

i am going to watch that video. and hopefully he wont be to tired since he is at work....and works 12 long hours....

i get nervous sometimes when i apporach him lol...silly i know but i cant help it


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Same here. DH works for AT&T U-Verse so he goes in at 8am and sometimes dont come home until after 10pm. Then he walks in with this look like dont even try it missy and im like um hey and in the back of my mind im saying you just wait..you have to lay down at some point :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

LMAOOOO thats hilarious. i will look at him and i just want to jump on him and even when we lay in the bed all i can think about is sex. All i have been thinking about lately and wanting to do is have sex.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi Sarina, Patrice is spot on! My oh finds it hard (or not, so to speak!) to dtd at the moment as he just wants to make sure he impregnates me so every time we go to do it,he struggles a bit! So, yeah definitely the natural, non regimented approach! 

I cant wait to get a bfp so at least we can dtd without the pressure!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I think when women start to ttc all we will ever think about is sex :haha: It's like the roles have turned and our mwn are the ones making excuses while we are like come on let's have sex :haha:

Sarah-I am so with you on that. I know when dh and i use to have sex..it wasnt as often and then he finally came out and told me that its because im putting alot of pressure on him when i tell him its ovulation time etc because he was like what if i dont get you pregnant then you will be depressed etc and its just to much. Now i just havent told him anything and we dtd everyday sometimes twice a day from cd7 up until last night at cd21 :blush: So the natural way is the best way


----------



## sg0720

yeah my fiance knows i would like another child but i have been telling him for a week that im out this cycle and i just want to have sex for fun and wat not...just so he doesnt think anything he can be so difficult sometimes


----------



## sg0720

if you ladies dont mind me asking

how do you approach your other half and feel confident about it?


----------



## mzswizz

Well my DH has an imagination so he likes the whole cooking in lingerie, wearing lingerie or just dressing sexy, etc etc that type of thing. So my way of approaching confidently is me dressing up sexy but still in my comfort zone where i dont get nervous and just say i know im beautiful now im going to show it. Find something that would put you in a comfort zone. Sometimes i dance around the house and act silly and just be me and DH gets turned on by that because he knows im comfortable enough to just be me.

And when it comes to dh i just dont tell him nothing :rofl: But just dtd with him. I make him feel like he initiates so therefore its no pressure when in reality i initiated it :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

yea thats a good idea.


----------



## mzswizz

glad i can help :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

its nice to have someone to talk to about this because i cant talk to my sisters or anything about it they get all weird about it lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Um, tricky...me and oh were friends for about 4 years before we got together so it's weird coz it feels different to any relationship I've been in before and it just comes naturally. Usually we will just be sat about and, if the mood takes me I'll just lean over and give him a nice long kiss and he's like 'oh, heeelllo'! and the activities commence!

I think it's different for everyone as us humans are a complex bunch so I would try to relax and imagine an approach that _you_ would feel comfortable with and I'm sure you'll feel more confident. 

Hope that's some sort of help? :/


----------



## sg0720

yes thank you.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Ha! Patrice,when I dance around sill yin front of my oh, he just laughs and says 'stop, I can't look at you!' I must admit, he's probably right! Makes us both laugh though!!


----------



## sg0720

how does this sound like giving him a nice massage and then work my way south lol...sorry im not good at stuff like this. hes my first who i actually put effort lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Yes Sarina! I bet he would loooove that. I just have to touch my oh's neck and he asks for a massage! Honestly, don't worry yourself too much....men are grateful to be able to have regular sex so don't put to much of your thoughts into worrying about the build up to it!

But the massage - big fat yes!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Right bed for me! Night y'all!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-dont worry same here my DH has been the only one i put my time and effort with so its different and you can tell. I say be yourself. A nice massage will get him in a nice mood i can tell you that but i think you should just do what comes naturally. If you want to just hop on him when he walks through the door and kiss him all over and say you miss him...do it!! :rofl: I think if you just go about it as you would any regular time your fiance will get the signals and want to bd. Men can be complex at times. So just relax take a deep breath. Talk a little ask about his day eat food relax a little and i think it will just come naturally. One minute you talking then the next you're kissing and then the bd begins :rofl: But yeah just act normal and take it one step at a time but your idea is pretty good. Might try that with DH tonight :blush:

Sarah-DH and i are the same way. He dances more silly than me just to get me to laugh :haha: You should see us when we are silly..our pets look at us like :shock: these are our owners :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao that is funny. good night sarah

yeah i have to take into consideration my 2 year old son and my OH told me its hard for him to get in the mood with my son on his mind i said well what about me lol i said hes always on my mind but i dont let that stop me LOL


----------



## sg0720

my OH is home so i will be on tomorrow tty girls later


----------



## mzswizz

goodnight girls


----------



## AC1987

Hi ladies! wow you all have talked alot :haha: so i was looking at ff and according to the site if I'm pg the baby will be born aug 19th. so i showed it to my dh, and hes all like "You're not pg" :nope: so I'm like "Yeah I am!!" so he replies "Well you haven't missed your period yet so you don't really know"(yes he keeps track) 
Blah... just when I was starting to believe!! now I'm back to doubting... not only that EVERYTHING is getting on my nerves I hafta stop myself from shouting out bitch to some overly loud girls i walk by :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

hello ladies :)

welcome serena :wave: il add ur name hun

patrice only 8days2 go until u can start poas but hpt and i hope u havent confussed urself more with opks lol

ashley dont worry about ur oh mines the same he doesnt want 2 get excited incase the same happens wot happened last month i spose it hurts them 2 but remember we r bump buddies :happydance: and u r pregnant :happydance:

afm well i cuddent resist another test but i did a first responce rapid result not early result and got a nice pink line and i think they r 100miu :happydance: must mean levels r going up prefer frer the line is better on that 1 thinkits coz its only 25miu
now i need 2 stop poas :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning ladie!
Sarina my DB is always too tired or our friend is
is here staying. His sex drive isn't that high to be honest.
I just tend to give him THAT look that says "jump
me", or I'll jut walk in the room naked, that usually works! Haha. 
I was planning on bding last night but I fell asleep on the sofa, oops.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Woa ladies! :wave: I had alot to catch up on today!

Welcome Serena :-D

Hope you all are well! :-D :hugs:

Well update on me.....I spent most of friday night in A&E as I had really bad pains in my chest area....They ruled out everything serious and sent me on my way with really strong painkillers. Whilst I was there they did a PG test which came back neg but even the doctor said that until you've missed a period their tests are useless really. (plus i doubt they scrutanise it like we do :haha:) So I had that going on...then yesterday morning when I wiped I had blood on the tissue...which being at least 2 days early... I just thought oh no...and my OH got really worried again too. I believe the stress of the day before had not done me good and if I am preg then I thought I was losing it because of everything :cry: and then we got an emergency appointment at the vets for our cat Sally...we thought she looked anemic and so I started stressing at the potentialness of losing her :cry: luckily the vet couldn't see anything wrong with her...so I stopped worrying  i seemed to stop bleeding through the day yesterday but when I wiped last night the cm was tinged pink....so I don't know what is going off.

When I wiped this morning there was nothing...so i just got my FX'd that if there is a little beany inside then it has held on through the stress/pain/worrying times that has happened this weekend..... this is why I haven't been on the past 2 days. But I'm back! 

Hello!!! i missed talking to you all! :-D :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

Eeekk! That doesn't sound good at all! Hope you're ok now, and hope your cats ok too! :)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Sally's fine...she's just like...why?!?!?! lol. We think it's just her age which makes her cold which in turn makes her look white all over when she should be pink... (she's 7 going on 8)
I'm ok when I take the painkillers....The only downside is they make me drowsy..which combined with my tiredness...makes me just fall to sleep everywhere!!! Will be off to the drs asap to try and sort out the pain for good.

I'm just hoping that I am preg and that he/she has held on tightly!!!!! :-S


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Congratulations Ashley! I'm sure i've already said congrats...but more is good :haha:

:happydance:


----------



## sg0720

thanks ladies for welcoming me.

Well last night i did not get to BD...i was not to happy about that. but last night my son (2years old) decided not to go to sleep and stay up until 130 in the morning he was acting nuts and we both were irritated and tired so nothing happened....

but IMO..i think at this point if im pregnant it will show if a few weeks and if im not AF will show in 11 days. i am still cramping..i have been cramping for like a week straight so im not thinking anything of it....it is just annoying. 

How is everyone else? and congratulations skyraaa on your BFP


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

katie, you've had a bit of nightmare couple of days :( hope you feel back on track soon. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you've got a sticky bean. Poor Sally too. I have 2 cats and it's awful if they get poorly....they're my furry babies!

Ashley, you are so pregnant! Don't worry about oh. Men just do not get it! 

Ladies, I wanted to check with you guys, have you ever had ov type twinges before your ov day? I should be ovulating today but not had any noticeable twinges although I did have some about 5-7 days ago. What's that all about?! I'm not stressing about it, as I know it's probably me over analyzing everything my body does at the mo but just wondered if anyone else has ever had this?


----------



## AC1987

Thanks :)

sarah, yes I had twinges with ov before.. sometimes a day or two before it.


----------



## sg0720

i have not experienced that but i did notice that after i ovulated i got those twinging feelings i never knew what it was before...until it happened to me this cycle


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Sarah - yea I've felt some right twinges around ovulation  i know what you mean about them being fur babies! I love them like they are actually my children!! I was near to crying yesterday when oh said if she is anemic then it would be kinder to put her to sleep. was not a happy bunny...but the xmas Decs are up!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww Katie you make sure you rest up!!! We have a cat too who is spoilt rotten! She must wake me up about 3 times a night miaowing in my face wanting to snuggle up!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Dont worry about your OH men will be men as you can tell. :haha:

Katie-hopefully all is well. We've missed you!!

Sarina-Aw boo to not getting in no bd. But its okay because you bd'd in good time.

Hayley-nope no more opks for me. And i am currently 3dpo :happydance:

AFM, last night i had to babysit my almost 1 month old niece. DH was in love :blush: She was a pretty good baby i must say. Atleast we got a little insight on when we have kids. Also DH and I dtd twice this morning well 5 hours apart :blush: after we took her back home to my sister this morning. Having a good day so far and I think the bd is to blame :rofl:


----------



## loobo83

Hi ladies. Do u all mind if i join the party:happydance:
We are currently trying to conceive number 3, this is my first cycle and god i am one impatient bitch. Just want it to hurry up already lol. My cycles are irregular but got 2 pos opks today the 2 negs also today so god knows whats goin on. no cm to back them up. Just hoping for my first cycle to be my lucky one. last 2 pregs have been quick so if my man has super sperm like i think he does then all should be good :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome loobo. You said that you have two positives and then two negatives that same day? Well if thats the case, then you should be ov'ing tomorrow. GL! :thumbup:


----------



## loobo83

thanks mzswizz. U really think so? my first pos was at 9.30 am then 2nd at 1pm. Dunno why but did another at 3pm and was neg then another at 6.30pm and was neg. I just thought my body was playing tricks on me as no ewcm or anything. was real confused. have u ever had that happen. ? xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Welcome Loobo!!


----------



## sg0720

Good afternoon ladies,

How is everyone?

well today i am still cramping in my lower abdomen and i mainly feel it in my right ovary. I have been cramping since ovulation. and 2x before i ovulate i felt a bit nauseous which was new for me that has never happened before. So today i feel slightly nauseous i dont know why i tried to eat a little bit didnt help. When i went for a nap and layed on my stomach it got worse. 

its too early for symptoms so im not thinking pregnancy. but has anyone experienced this and can explain why..


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-That had happened to me but i put to not eating.

Loobo-That happened to me once before so i put it down as ov the next day.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi loobo! Welcome to the thread! I have the same confusion at the moment. Got my opk yesterday so ovulating today but I've had a lack of cm. There's not much at all. I have got a terrible cold at the moment so don't know if that makes a difference.

I'm also getting very light twitches in my abdomen! You know when you get a nerve twitch under your eye or something? It's like that! Ov related or over imagination?!

Sg, I'm not too sure but I think during the luteal phase your progesterone levels increase which can poss cause these symptoms. Think we focus more on it when ttc!


----------



## mzswizz

I know we get ov pain around ov time because the fluid thats inside irritates our body therefore causing pains. But let's all hope that we get our bfps!


----------



## sg0720

yeah im not thinking much about it im going to try to stay busy and keep my mind occupied i should be doing my homework but i reallllly dont feel like it lol


----------



## AC1987

I hope everyone gets their bfp!!!

Sooooo!! My dh was annoying the HECK outta me all day being in denial right, so as soon as we get hope I take a cheapy dollar test showed him the two lines and I'm like "Now what do you think of this huh?" :haha: and hes like "The control line looks good theres no color in that other line" basically telling me that its a negative. So atfirst I'm getting ALL upset then I'm like wait a sec guys are visual :winkwink: so I took my clear blue digital the one that says Pregnant on it or not pregnant. So I took it and sure enough it said pregnant so I ran out and said LOOK!! and then a look of shock came over his face then hes all like "fine!" :haha::haha: so hayley add my bfp to the list I'm convinced now :)


----------



## AC1987

See!? So I told my dh not to worry I wont tell family yet. so hes like "We'll see, its just 4 positives" Apparently 4 isn't enough for him... WHAT more can I do!?!?
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0080.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mzswizz

yay lovely bfp Ashley. And dont worry he'll believe when he see the u/s.


----------



## AC1987

Yeah thats what I'm thinking, or if a doc tells him he might believe me :) He just keeps saying "Lets see if this resolves itself in a few days" to which I bursted into tears asking if he wanted me to have a mc :cry: and hes all like no no... i think its just how hes coping with it.

So anyways I'm SO giddy!!! And I know absolutely NOTHING about what I need to do in the first tri :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Well you need to setup a doc appt of course so you can get your bloodwork done. And then from there, they will prescribe you prenatals etc. And most you can do is relax and enjoy :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Yea I hear they don't do a u/s til like 10-13 weeks something like that? I will be visiting family during that period of time so hopefully it wont be a problem.


----------



## mzswizz

well it all depends because i had my first u/s at 5 weeks and then i was scheduled for one at 9 weeks but m/c


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Good for you Ashley! I'd do the exact same with my OH!  :hugs:

welcome loobo! :wave:

Patrice - good on you! I wish OH and I dtd as much as that! He just isn't one of those men with a high sex drive though :-(

Thanks for your support ladies...:hugs: been a tough day as well today....bleeding started again today and when I wiped this evening...there was what appeared to be alot of clots (sorry tmi) ... so we're really starting to think that again, we were preg (with the symptoms and tests)...but have lost it again (I blame the stress,pain and strong painkillers) :cry: so quite sad this evening...

although I know that if we've got preg basically 2 cycles in a row then it is acheivable...just gotta figure out how to get the little bean to stick! :-( might take a few months break from TTC to lose some weight and hopefully get healthy enough for the bean, I dunno though. What do you ladies think? 

Sorry...don't mean to upset/anger anyone by this (if I have)


----------



## AC1987

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Good for you Ashley! I'd do the exact same with my OH!  :hugs:
> 
> welcome loobo! :wave:
> 
> Patrice - good on you! I wish OH and I dtd as much as that! He just isn't one of those men with a high sex drive though :-(
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies...:hugs: been a tough day as well today....bleeding started again today and when I wiped this evening...there was what appeared to be alot of clots (sorry tmi) ... so we're really starting to think that again, we were preg (with the symptoms and tests)...but have lost it again (I blame the stress,pain and strong painkillers) :cry: so quite sad this evening...
> 
> although I know that if we've got preg basically 2 cycles in a row then it is acheivable...just gotta figure out how to get the little bean to stick! :-( might take a few months break from TTC to lose some weight and hopefully get healthy enough for the bean, I dunno though. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Sorry...don't mean to upset/anger anyone by this (if I have)

awww :hugs: I'm sorry mc's are hard to go through :nope:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Thanks for your hugs... :hugs: 

Sorry to like put a downer on this thread...I just needed to get it out...suppose make it real as there was a part of me that was like..nah it's not happening! I'm not bleeding at all! :-S


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Katie, I'm sorry you've had it so tough lately. Perhaps focussing on something else might take your mind off ttc and the whole ntnp method may work for you. 

Whatever you decide to do, try and be positive and look after you!


----------



## loobo83

hey ladies thanks for welcoming me. Loving this thread. Just knowing I have others to share stuff with instead of nipping my OH head all the time. Do u think even tho i got a positive opk this morning then neg at 3pm that i am likely to ovulate, even with lack of cm. Just wondering as normally we would just dtd every other day but with 2 beautiful boys in tow we were kinda trying methods for a little girlie but we DTD last night and according to methods its meant to be couple days before ovulation. Getting myself all in a tizzy lol. x


----------



## loobo83

AC1987 (Ashley?) - congrats o ur BFP

TTCWITPCOS (Katie?) - Really sorry for what ur going through right now, know its really hard going through that sort of thing and i just wanted to send u hugs:hugs: Know its hard but try stay positive. sending mylove.

Oh sry everyone my names Louise xx


----------



## AC1987

Hey Louise :) Best of luck getting a girl bfp!! 


At the moment i'm feeling quite sappy. Not entirely sure why. Mostly scared cause I want to talk to my family but my dh doesn't want me telling anyone til I'm in the 2nd trimester :cry: even though everyones gonna KNOW! like once morning sickness hits they're gonna guess. :nope:


----------



## sg0720

congrats on your bfp


----------



## mzswizz

Katie :hugs: Hope everything will work out for you. Let's just hope that its not a m/c and its something else causing the bleeding. :hugs:

Ashley-DH and i plan to tell everyone when we reach 2nd trimester ourselves whenever we get pregnant due to last experience, telling everyone and it ended in m/c. But its a win/win if everyoen guess therefore you really didnt TELL them..just confirmed it :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

gd morning ladies :)

katie really hope ur ok hun maybe take a couple of months off ttc dont stress urself out with using opks and charting just hav regular sex, wot the hell drink alcohol if u like just try 2 relax here if u need 2 chat hun :hugs:
oh and get oh 2 take u out 4 a nice meal maybe around expected ov hav a few drinks relax and bd :)

patrice im counting down the days till u start testing not long now :happydance:

ashley bloody men they useless with this sorta thing my oh dont want 2 get excited coz of wot happened last month he said it hurt him 2 awwww bless
as 4 not telling any1 me and oh r prob gonna tell close family xmas day i know its not 12weeks but wot the hell :)
r u close 2 ur mum? if u r id say tell her u need some1 2 talk 2 im sure she wu keep it a secret oh doesnt hav 2 know u told her up 2 tho hun, 
iv told mine lol h doesnt know :haha:

welcome loobo83 welcome hun id add ur name :happydance: 

sorry if iv missed ppl but il b around forout the day 4 a chat :happydance:


----------



## Blondiejay

Katie, keep positive and keep smiling, like the girls said just relax and enjoy yourself. Big hugs x x


----------



## loobo83

morning ladies how is everyone today?

Well, even more confused this moning. After 2 pos opks yesterday am and noon then 2 negs later on in the day, have just done another this morning cos im a complete addict and its another definate positive but yet again no EWCM to back ovulation up. think im gonna go insane lol:dohh:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## skyraaa

bloody opks tbh hun i think id toss them 2 1 side and not use em anymore esp 4 this cycle they r just 2 confussing just make sure u bd at least once every other day for the next few days then at least u know ur covered whatever 

i didnt use opks didnt wanna stress myself with them i came off bcp 2 months ago and got preggas first month but it ended in a chemical :(
so off i went again wit lots of bding and got preggas again this month :)


----------



## loobo83

Yeah hun wass actually thinking bout tossing them as there starting to do my head in and im starting to think about it too much and stress myself out. Gonna just leave it to chance and if I catch that eggy then WOOHOO. If not then theres always next cycle. was only using them as we were trying methods for a wee girl but think im just gonna let fate decide. If im meant to have a house full of testosterone then so be it, may not have hair by the time I turn 30 but so be it lol. 

Congrats on ur BFP hun xxxxx


----------



## Blondiejay

Good morning Louise, all well this end thanks. Had a lovely weekend with my OH, putting the Christmas tree up, going to a Christmas Market, lunch and a walk around in Windsor, perfect!
I'm afraid I won't be ableto offer advice on the opks as I don't have a clue!!
How was your weekend?
X


----------



## loobo83

Hi Blondiejay, ur weekend sounds great. No probs on the opks, I think the confuse absolutely everyone. My weekend was good hun. Just went in town with boys and got a few things for xmas dinner. Cant believe its only 2 weeks away. Looking forward to seeing their little faces. What do u do for Xmas, do u go round to family or family come to u. We go to OH mums, she used to be a cook so the meal is always amazing. Pudding is mouth watering. homemade pavlova and cheesecake yum yum. My mouths watering just thinking bout it lol. xx


----------



## AC1987

Oh man I haven't even gotten my dh a christmas card :haha: its hard finding one that suits well since we've been married less then a year!

Mmm can't wait for turkey!!

I woke up feeling really nauseous :happydance:


----------



## loobo83

lol. Ashley this is gonna sound cheap but we just hung last years cards that we gave one another as they were really nice lol. 

Oh morning sickness kicking in. Thats one thing i never had luckily enough. Better watch what im saying tho as hopefully get my BFP soon.

God yeah turkey, roast beef yum yum yum. Great excuse to make a complete an utter pig of myself. oink oink xx


----------



## skyraaa

iv had a watery mouth like when u think u gonna b sick but i never was sick with dd thank god so hopefully this 1 will b the same :haha: i can wish


----------



## loobo83

lol. yeah well heres hoping. guessing theres nothing worse. I hate feeling sick. eugh. fingers crossed for ya to no sickness :winkwink: x


----------



## WrightMom2be

Good morning ladies! I'm pretty excited for today because I go to the doctor and I'm getting my teat results back from my HSG, blood work and hopefully the results from the hospital visit I just had. :) And my mom is coming for moral support. Fx'd for good news!!


----------



## josephine3

Hiya ladies!!! Im not ignoring you!! My laptop is broke!! :(( ARRRGHHH! Very very annoying.. sigh.. I just want to be on here every night but the stupid computer has other ideas!

Ashley you have a pink cat??!!! (yes thats what I got from catching up lol :dohh:)

Im still not really feeling pg but I do have the metallic taste in my mouth thing going on all the time.

Hope you are all getting on ok and my fx'd to see some more bfps soon! Welcome all the new ladies, Im missing you oldies!!!! xxx

p.s. patrice I didnt know they did a mini version of the ticker, will try and find it! thanks x


----------



## Blondiejay

Fingers crossed for you Teresa. :0)

Louise, we are having Christmas dinner at my mums his year again, she is on her own so it's nice to all go round there, and her cooking is amazing too! Although there will be no tree at hers as she bought 2 kittens this year and they would tear it down atriaght away the little monkeys!!
We are going to have Christmas at my oh's sisters next year in Ireland (where my oh is from), it will be super special as she is pregnant about 3 months gone after trying Ivf a few times. X


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies im 4dpo today so 3 days left before i can start symptom spotting yay :happydance: Nothing new on my end other than the sharp pains are gone which is good and i got some cleaning to do before i leave out of here in a couple hours. Well when i babysat my niece, she was a pretty good baby so thats good. DH so loves her and he knows what he is doing so i know we are prepared for baby :thumbup: Here's a picture of my niece :cloud9:


----------



## AC1987

:haha::haha: jo? I don't have a pink cat... did I say I did?! :haha::haha:

awww your niece is so precious!!! what a cutie!!


----------



## josephine3

AWWWW!! Sooo cute!! 
Im sooo annoyed I think I finally figured out how to work out how far along I am based on my ov date rather than last period and I lost a whole week!!!!:growlmad:

I cant work out how to make the tickers smaller but decided I dont like the development one anyways lol, and changed my 2012 baby one to make it smaller... I always thought why do people have these bloody tickers I wont bother... now Im like 'give me allt he tickers I can get!!' Hehe..

Well I best go soon I cant sit in the library all day I have bills to pay and xmas shopping to do.. grr.. I hope the laptop gets fixed soon..:wacko::wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. See looks exactly like my sister. The funny thing is out of all 3 of her kids..she finally got a girl that looks like her :haha: So you know she is bragging every day that she looks like her :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

Oohh.. sorry it was Katie not ashley!!! :dohh: she said her cat looked white when it should be pink??! And i was like huh?! a pink cat?!


----------



## AC1987

josephine3 said:


> AWWWW!! Sooo cute!!
> Im sooo annoyed I think I finally figured out how to work out how far along I am based on my ov date rather than last period and I lost a whole week!!!!:growlmad:
> 
> I cant work out how to make the tickers smaller but decided I dont like the development one anyways lol, and changed my 2012 baby one to make it smaller... I always thought why do people have these bloody tickers I wont bother... now Im like 'give me allt he tickers I can get!!' Hehe..
> 
> Well I best go soon I cant sit in the library all day I have bills to pay and xmas shopping to do.. grr.. I hope the laptop gets fixed soon..:wacko::wacko:

I just read what you wrote in first tri. I wouldn't worry over it too much. Wait til you see the doc and see what they say :)


----------



## loobo83

aaaw shes soo cute. Well ladies have done another 2 opks today and both positive again after 2 pos am yesterday and 2 neg pm yesterday. Gonna stop stressing and just pounce on my OH when i get the chance tonight. Hes usually very tired on a Monday night due to a very early start but I will be taping his eyes open tonight and making sure every part of him is awake:haha:

Cant wait to be pregnant again, love it. Although im gonna eat for one this time as the last 2 pregs I have eaten like a bloody horse and ended up with more lumps and bumps than i expected lol. I am forever on a diet. 

Dont think im gonna test till January if my POAS addiction doesnt get the better of me before then. Think im safer that way because my cycles are irratic. My OH birthday is on the 10th of January so may wait till then and hopefully we will get a nice surprise xx


----------



## josephine3

AC1987 said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> AWWWW!! Sooo cute!!
> Im sooo annoyed I think I finally figured out how to work out how far along I am based on my ov date rather than last period and I lost a whole week!!!!:growlmad:
> 
> I cant work out how to make the tickers smaller but decided I dont like the development one anyways lol, and changed my 2012 baby one to make it smaller... I always thought why do people have these bloody tickers I wont bother... now Im like 'give me allt he tickers I can get!!' Hehe..
> 
> Well I best go soon I cant sit in the library all day I have bills to pay and xmas shopping to do.. grr.. I hope the laptop gets fixed soon..:wacko::wacko:
> 
> I just read what you wrote in first tri. I wouldn't worry over it too much. Wait til you see the doc and see what they say :)Click to expand...

Thanks... how did you work out yours for your tickers? on your lmp? mind you what date did you get your bfp? I think it was a few days after me and your tickers are a few days behind mine so that makes sense..


----------



## AC1987

eeee I'm like bursting to tell people I'm pg :haha: but I feel these next two weeks will be the ones where i should shut my mouth the most as I would hate to mc then go back and explain!

aww I gotcha jo! I have a feeling that katies cat is white and its skin is usually pink only it was looking more whiteish? or perhaps its furless(yuck)

patrice, I'm SO excited to see how my future kids will look like :happydance:

I hope the rest get bfps!!!


----------



## AC1987

josephine3 said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> AWWWW!! Sooo cute!!
> Im sooo annoyed I think I finally figured out how to work out how far along I am based on my ov date rather than last period and I lost a whole week!!!!:growlmad:
> 
> I cant work out how to make the tickers smaller but decided I dont like the development one anyways lol, and changed my 2012 baby one to make it smaller... I always thought why do people have these bloody tickers I wont bother... now Im like 'give me allt he tickers I can get!!' Hehe..
> 
> Well I best go soon I cant sit in the library all day I have bills to pay and xmas shopping to do.. grr.. I hope the laptop gets fixed soon..:wacko::wacko:
> 
> I just read what you wrote in first tri. I wouldn't worry over it too much. Wait til you see the doc and see what they say :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... how did you work out yours for your tickers? on your lmp? mind you what date did you get your bfp? I think it was a few days after me and your tickers are a few days behind mine so that makes sense..Click to expand...

Ok well me and FF disagree on when I actually ovulated. I think I ovulated on Nov 25th, making me at 14dpo when I got my first pos, however FF thinks I oved on the 27th which woulda made me at 12 dpo. So I'm going along with FF.. but I'm not 100% sure. :haha: and for my tickers I just put in the last date I got my period. I have a 28-29 day cycle.


----------



## josephine3

Yeah i thought maybe it was furless.. lol we are having a backwards conversation here.. oooh I forgot to add that I dont have to have a smear test until after the pregnancy !!! :happydance: it says in my info from the docs that if you're due a cervical smear or have never had one to wait until 3 months after the birth! hurrah I got out of it!! hehe.. I was thinking surely its not a great idea to have one while preg anyway cos of irritating the cervix, infection risk etc.. I am also worried about dtd bringing infection risk..


----------



## josephine3

ah.. see you have more of an average cycle then.. mine is about 32 days but I dont think I ov'd till cd 20, on the 23rd november, concieving on the 24th. We really are only a few days apart then!!


----------



## josephine3

Your tickers would be accurate cos with a 28 day cycle you'd ov on the 14th day... so wont make much difference whether you enter lmp or ov date. whereas my ov date is a whole week off from the 14th cd, so its put me a week ahead when i put in my lmp.. if that makes sense.. i think I get it now and I think my tickers are more accurate like this.. but Im still annoyed at loosing a week lol. right I really gotta go do some shopping and bill paying now... Booorrrriiinggg... see you all when I fix the laptop... sulk sulk..


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi guys, thought I'd stop by and say hello before crashing out on the sofa with ahotwater bottle! I'm so full of cold it's unreal! 

Patrice, your niece is beautiful. Enough to make anyone broody! 

Louise, vie been trying to research this lack of ewcm coz, I'm the same as you with the pos opk but no cm. As far as I can find out, it's nothing to worry about. It is a sign of ovulation but can vary month to month anyway. I had loads last month but didn't realise it was a sign and missed my chance! Anyways, if in doubt, hump it out!!


----------



## sjbenefield

Alright :wacko: who can give me a crash course update of everything since page 52:rofl: ??????????? Ive been gone just for 2 days and holey moley ive got a novel to read :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

hey every1 

i was naughty 2day and brought a couple of cheapy tesco tests well i cudent wait 2 do 1 and id only been 2 the toilet a hour before and got this....
must mean my levels r going up right:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0341.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> Well ladies im 4dpo today so 3 days left before i can start symptom spotting yay :happydance: Nothing new on my end other than the sharp pains are gone which is good and i got some cleaning to do before i leave out of here in a couple hours. Well when i babysat my niece, she was a pretty good baby so thats good. DH so loves her and he knows what he is doing so i know we are prepared for baby :thumbup: Here's a picture of my niece :cloud9:
> View attachment 310670

omg she is sooooo cute awwww bet u loved having her


----------



## sjbenefield

skyraaa said:


> hey every1
> 
> i was naughty 2day and brought a couple of cheapy tesco tests well i cudent wait 2 do 1 and id only been 2 the toilet a hour before and got this....
> must mean my levels r going up right:happydance:

Thats so awesome!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## skyraaa

sjbenefield said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> hey every1
> 
> i was naughty 2day and brought a couple of cheapy tesco tests well i cudent wait 2 do 1 and id only been 2 the toilet a hour before and got this....
> must mean my levels r going up right:happydance:
> 
> Thats so awesome!!! :D :happydance:Click to expand...

thank u hun but i really need 2 stop poas now i admit it im a addict lol


----------



## josephine3

Dont worry skyraa Im still poas. I even just bought some more!! And a nice new comfy not-at-all sexy supportive bra for my aching boobies!!! cant wait to put it on when i get in!! Yes Im back from shopping lol.. got 1 hour of internet time at the library to use...


----------



## josephine3

skyraa what day did u get your bfp on? now i've adjusted my ticker (boo for losing a week) we're only 2 days apart!!!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I'm gonna be testing every few days even after a doc confirms it. So you're not alone!!


----------



## AC1987

awww all our babies are the size of poppyseeds! :cry: PLEASE stick babies!!


----------



## skyraaa

i got my bfp at 12dpo that was the 8th hun how come u hav worked ur dates out wrong?


----------



## WrightMom2be

Back from the doctor! :) Everything is good good good!! :happydance: I have good eggs and my lady parts are clear lol thank you HSG! :haha: She wants me to get a u/s to check on my ovarian cyst, which will be don't Wednesday. All I have to do now is get my DH to get his SA done! And I'm giving Clomid another try! :) This was just the good news I needed to hear!! Yay!


----------



## josephine3

skyraaa said:


> i got my bfp at 12dpo that was the 8th hun how come u hav worked ur dates out wrong?

read back a bit lol - I just worked it out from lmp before but now I've worked it out using ov date - I dont think I ov'd till cd 20 of a 32 day cycle, and concieved on day 21... most calculators online assume u ov on day 14, so I didnt ov till almost a whole week after that.. so Im a week behind what the docs will probly tell me i am! How did you work out your dates? using lmp or ov date? pregzone.com is a good calculator!

Anyways my free session of internet at the library is up :( boo.. cant wait to get the laptop fixed.. will probly be on page 200 next time Im on!
Take care ladies of your poppyseed babies!!


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> i got my bfp at 12dpo that was the 8th hun how come u hav worked ur dates out wrong?
> 
> read back a bit lol - I just worked it out from lmp before but now I've worked it out using ov date - I dont think I ov'd till cd 20 of a 32 day cycle, and concieved on day 21... most calculators online assume u ov on day 14, so I didnt ov till almost a whole week after that.. so Im a week behind what the docs will probly tell me i am! How did you work out your dates? using lmp or ov date? pregzone.com is a good calculator!
> 
> Anyways my free session of internet at the library is up :( boo.. cant wait to get the laptop fixed.. will probly be on page 200 next time Im on!
> Take care ladies of your poppyseed babies!!Click to expand...

 sorta get it but surely if ur ticker is right now u wuddent hav gotten ur bfp when u did hmmm i reccon ur a bit further along then that strange lol
i worked mine out from lmp i got a 28day cycle so just est when i oved lol


----------



## skyraaa

WrightMom2be said:


> Back from the doctor! :) Everything is good good good!! :happydance: I have good eggs and my lady parts are clear lol thank you HSG! :haha: She wants me to get a u/s to check on my ovarian cyst, which will be don't Wednesday. All I have to do now is get my DH to get his SA done! And I'm giving Clomid another try! :) This was just the good news I needed to hear!! Yay!

:happydance: awww hun im pleased 4 u its defo a step forward is great 2 know u got gd healthy eggs:happydance: just gotta give dh a kick up the ass 2 get his SA done how hard can it b 2 wank in a cup lol they love doing it other times :rofl:


----------



## WrightMom2be

skyraaa said:


> WrightMom2be said:
> 
> 
> Back from the doctor! :) Everything is good good good!! :happydance: I have good eggs and my lady parts are clear lol thank you HSG! :haha: She wants me to get a u/s to check on my ovarian cyst, which will be don't Wednesday. All I have to do now is get my DH to get his SA done! And I'm giving Clomid another try! :) This was just the good news I needed to hear!! Yay!
> 
> :happydance: awww hun im pleased 4 u its defo a step forward is great 2 know u got gd healthy eggs:happydance: just gotta give dh a kick up the ass 2 get his SA done how hard can it b 2 wank in a cup lol they love doing it other times :rofl:Click to expand...

I know that's what I said to him lol I told him that I was going to hog tie him and force him to go against his will. He thinks I'm kidding and well I'm not :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

:rofl: too right hun dont blame ya lol u done your bit :haha:


----------



## sjbenefield

:howdy: *Chris Young - It Takes A Man... * :serenade: this one is for the daddy's and the soon to be daddy's


I realized im the random "step child" that shows up just to include some bit of unnecessary info to distract everyone from the real conversation :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

sjbenefield said:


> :howdy: *Chris Young - It Takes A Man... * :serenade: this one is for the daddy's and the soon to be daddy's
> 
> 
> I realized im the random "step child" that shows up just to include some bit of unnecessary info to distract everyone from the real conversation :haha:

:rofl: but we wuddent have it any other way :haha:


----------



## sjbenefield

:hugs: AWWW thanks Skyraa!! :D...

By the way i have sorta an update from that positive test i took...

I took 2 more pink dye test and BFN... :(... but ive had more nausea than i think i should be having, not unbearable just noticable, i think ive become more sensitive to alcohol, i had another hangover which is not normal for me... my lower back still hurts even more unusual, and even though AF just left a couple days ago, i find my self wanting to jump DH's bones alot which is unlike me direclty after AF.. oh and extra CM thats starting to go away just alittle bit and ive been breaking out on my chin area alot ... whats the deal???
Still a chance or just making myself crazy?? Or just approaching early OV?

OH and including all the details AF and the tests and any "symptoms".. my close friend/coworker thinks im PG she says she can see it on my face... wth? really??


AND CONGRATS EVERYONE WHO HAS HAD GOOD NEW SINCE THURSDAY :D :hugs: :dust:


----------



## sjbenefield

I hope you ladies dont think im behaving desperatly, there's just so many conflicting things going thats its confused the skittles outta me! lol


----------



## AC1987

sjbenefield said:


> :hugs: AWWW thanks Skyraa!! :D...
> 
> By the way i have sorta an update from that positive test i took...
> 
> I took 2 more pink dye test and BFN... :(... but ive had more nausea than i think i should be having, not unbearable just noticable, i think ive become more sensitive to alcohol, i had another hangover which is not normal for me... my lower back still hurts even more unusual, and even though AF just left a couple days ago, i find my self wanting to jump DH's bones alot which is unlike me direclty after AF.. oh and extra CM thats starting to go away just alittle bit and ive been breaking out on my chin area alot ... whats the deal???
> Still a chance or just making myself crazy?? Or just approaching early OV?
> 
> OH and including all the details AF and the tests and any "symptoms".. my close friend/coworker thinks im PG she says she can see it on my face... wth? really??
> 
> 
> AND CONGRATS EVERYONE WHO HAS HAD GOOD NEW SINCE THURSDAY :D :hugs: :dust:

To me it sounds like you're getting ready to ov... go do some bding!


----------



## sjbenefield

AC1987 said:


> sjbenefield said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: AWWW thanks Skyraa!! :D...
> 
> By the way i have sorta an update from that positive test i took...
> 
> I took 2 more pink dye test and BFN... :(... but ive had more nausea than i think i should be having, not unbearable just noticable, i think ive become more sensitive to alcohol, i had another hangover which is not normal for me... my lower back still hurts even more unusual, and even though AF just left a couple days ago, i find my self wanting to jump DH's bones alot which is unlike me direclty after AF.. oh and extra CM thats starting to go away just alittle bit and ive been breaking out on my chin area alot ... whats the deal???
> Still a chance or just making myself crazy?? Or just approaching early OV?
> 
> OH and including all the details AF and the tests and any "symptoms".. my close friend/coworker thinks im PG she says she can see it on my face... wth? really??
> 
> 
> AND CONGRATS EVERYONE WHO HAS HAD GOOD NEW SINCE THURSDAY :D :hugs: :dust:
> 
> To me it sounds like you're getting ready to ov... go do some bding!Click to expand...

Hehehe way ahead of ya AC been BDing for the last two nights... but that means im early OV'er :growlmad: i dont like that for the simple fact that i would like some normalcy in my body for once lol ohhhwell :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

Keep it up then... every other day even until you know for sure ov past and to be safe do it one or two more times after :haha:


Hayley, do you have any cramps? Mine are pretty much gone now, and now I'm worried...


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies, I havent had a chance to catch up because theres just to many pages to read!! I think some of you have your bfps though? If so congratulations :D 

Im really confused and could do with some help :) When i was on bc my af was bang on time every month and they were a month apart because i took bc for 3 weeks then had a week break and at the end of the week break af. When i came of bc i expected it to come the same as it would if i was on bc but it was a week late, Now i dont know wether to expect it 4 weeks from my last af or 5 weeks, If it was the 5 weeks i dont know if we will be able to bd in time because it will be a couple of days before christmas! Sorry if this dosent make any sense!


----------



## AC1987

sheeps24 said:


> Hello ladies, I havent had a chance to catch up because theres just to many pages to read!! I think some of you have your bfps though? If so congratulations :D
> 
> Im really confused and could do with some help :) When i was on bc my af was bang on time every month and they were a month apart because i took bc for 3 weeks then had a week break and at the end of the week break af. When i came of bc i expected it to come the same as it would if i was on bc but it was a week late, Now i dont know wether to expect it 4 weeks from my last af or 5 weeks, If it was the 5 weeks i dont know if we will be able to bd in time because it will be a couple of days before christmas! Sorry if this dosent make any sense!

Only advise I can give is BD every other day about a week before you ov and a few days after, if you're tracking that is, if not then try not to worry too much this month, its a pain trying to fit in bding when theres things going on


----------



## mzswizz

Wow i been gone all day and i had alot to catch up to. I see all you ladies are doing great! 

AFM, got me ic's in the mail today :happydance: 4dpo today so 7 more days until i start testing :happydance:


----------



## skyraaa

gd morning ladies :wave:

sheeps do u remember wot ur cycles were like before bcp? id prob go by that just make sure u do lots of bding the 2weeks mid cycle come on girl u can do it :) r use opks but tbh alot of woman get stress out with them lol

ashley, my cramps r not as bad anymore just now and again, my bbs hav defo calmed down a bit not as tingly but oh sa they feel differant more fluidy apparatly lol, id say my main symptom now is tiredness im in bed by 9 just cant keep my eyes open, oh and headaches :(

patrice think im as excited as u about u testing i cant wait :haha: i hav a gd feeling about u this month :D


sj yes defo sounds like u r gonna ov :) :happydance: early ov ooooooh early testing :)

afm i tested again this morning with a tesco cheapy and got the same dark line as yestaday :happydance: last month at this stage i tested on a cheapy and got a bfn after all my bfps then later that day i started 2 bleed coz i was having a chemical, it defo looks like this 1 wants 2 b a sticky :happydance:

il b around 2day 2 chat got housework 2 do but il keep laptop on :)


----------



## loobo83

Morning ladies, how is everyone? Hope all is well, havent had enough time to read everyones posts as have 2 littl e monsters running around my feet. Just had to give the wee one a bath as he decided to get daddys red shower gel and cover himself from head to toe in it. slippy little thing lol. 

Hope evryone is having a good morning xx


----------



## skyraaa

loobo83 said:


> Morning ladies, how is everyone? Hope all is well, havent had enough time to read everyones posts as have 2 littl e monsters running around my feet. Just had to give the wee one a bath as he decided to get daddys red shower gel and cover himself from head to toe in it. slippy little thing lol.
> 
> Hope evryone is having a good morning xx

:rofl: naughty lil monkey :haha: kids gotta love em how old r ur LOs?


----------



## loobo83

skyraaa said:


> loobo83 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, how is everyone? Hope all is well, havent had enough time to read everyones posts as have 2 littl e monsters running around my feet. Just had to give the wee one a bath as he decided to get daddys red shower gel and cover himself from head to toe in it. slippy little thing lol.
> 
> Hope evryone is having a good morning xx
> 
> :rofl: naughty lil monkey :haha: kids gotta love em how old r ur LOs?Click to expand...



lol. my oldest is Jack hes 4 and Reece (the naughty little monkey) is 20 months. They fight like cat and dog. Its like having an old married couple living with ya lol. How old are ur girlies? There beautiful xx


----------



## skyraaa

i bet they do bless em , the blonde 1 in my pic is my daughter shes 3 called summer and the other 1 is my lil neice as u can tell there the bestof frends :)
summer cant wait 2 hav a lil sister she says she dont want a brother she wants a girl baby lol bless


----------



## loobo83

skyraaa said:


> i bet they do bless em , the blonde 1 in my pic is my daughter shes 3 called summer and the other 1 is my lil neice as u can tell there the bestof frends :)
> summer cant wait 2 hav a lil sister she says she dont want a brother she wants a girl baby lol bless


aaaaawww so cute. We would love a little girl as this is our last baby. we were gonna wait but dont want to big a gap as bottle feedintg etc is still fresh in my mind lol. Gonna be starting potty training reece next year which is daunting as Jack never took to it very well at the start. Instead of goin on his potty he used to go hide under his bed and pee his pants there lol. 

Cant wait for a BFP. Reeces pregnancy only took one cycle so fingers crossed my mans super sperm will meet my little eggy this cycle. Wont test till January if I dont cave in before then.

Have you told Summer yet that shes gonna have a little bro or sis soon? x


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Most girls want little sisters, just like most boys want little brothers.

I'm with you Hayley, its like once you get past the date of your last mc its like a big relief! My mc back in june happened at cycle day 35. So I feel once I pass that mark I'll feel ALOT better. Gotta make it past this weekend :)

Hope all you other ladies are having a good morning!!


----------



## skyraaa

haha louise thats funny, prob not so funny 4 u tho, summer was gd with potty training she was about 2 half i think when she was dry through the day and just turned 3 when we let her sleep without a nappy on and she hasnt had 1 accident :) i hav heard its easier 2 potty train girls then it is boys gd luck for ur lo lol, defo wud b nice 4 u 2 hav a lil girl next even out the numbers abit lol

ashley, yea defo a relief but i never did get a bright bfp last month just faint ones so ov wasnt ment 2 be but i hav a gd feeling about this lo :)
think we both just got 2 stop worrying and enjoy our pregnancys i just need 2 get some energy sooooo tired


----------



## beccah11

afternoon everyone, how are you all?:)


----------



## skyraaa

beccah11 said:


> afternoon everyone, how are you all?:)

gd hun how about u? :)


----------



## mzswizz

Well good morning ladies!

Louise-I had :rofl: when i just thought of your LO covered in red shower gel. I guess he wanted to smell like his dad :haha: Hopefully it wont take long for him to get potty trained :thumbup: And lets hope for that girl go team pink :haha:

Hayley-Yay another dark test line. Well its progression :happydance: So that beanie wants to stick for good so thats good. And yes im super excited. 6 more days :rofl: I have a good feeling about this month too but lets just see how this cycle goes. come on bfp!

Ashley-We all know this one is a sticky beanie so cant wait until you past the m/c time so you can relax and enjoy.

Beccah-Im doing good and you?
AFM, 5dpo today already :happydance: So i got 2 more days before possible implantation can occur and 6 more days before testing :happydance: Time is just counting down i see. On Friday, i have a test for Police Dispatcher. Im not worried about the test because i passed it 2 years ago and I doubt its any different so i know im going to pass again. Its mostly data entry anyways so its going to be easy. Im hoping i get a job up here though instead of driving back and forth to Miami. But i guess we cant be picky. If i do get the job, i will have my foot in the door county job wise so thats good. Cant wait for the 19th....1st day of testing!!! :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

aww how exciting, are you gonna be a policeman.. err policelady... woman.. hmm yea I can't remember the correct term :haha:

I took a bath that I think was too hot. Now I'm shaking and feel like I'm gonna be sick


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Aww hope you feel better :hugs: Next time make sure its just warm enough where its not cold but cool enough to where it wont make you step back because its way too hot. And well a police dispatcher is pretty much the customer service for the police officers. They answer the calls and dispatch to the correct companies i.e. police, fire, ems, electric etc. They said its pretty stressful at first but i think i can handle it. But at the same time i might not take the job if i am pregnant because dont want to be stressed out to the point of a m/c.


----------



## beccah11

skyraaa said:


> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon everyone, how are you all?:)
> 
> gd hun how about u? :)Click to expand...

im really good too thanks! day off work, so had a lie in, nice long soak in the bath then had my first driving lesson this morning, OH is finishing work early so hes taking me christmas shopping and out for dinner!:cloud9:


----------



## beccah11

mzswizz said:


> Well good morning ladies!
> 
> Louise-I had :rofl: when i just thought of your LO covered in red shower gel. I guess he wanted to smell like his dad :haha: Hopefully it wont take long for him to get potty trained :thumbup: And lets hope for that girl go team pink :haha:
> 
> Hayley-Yay another dark test line. Well its progression :happydance: So that beanie wants to stick for good so thats good. And yes im super excited. 6 more days :rofl: I have a good feeling about this month too but lets just see how this cycle goes. come on bfp!
> 
> Ashley-We all know this one is a sticky beanie so cant wait until you past the m/c time so you can relax and enjoy.
> 
> Beccah-Im doing good and you?
> AFM, 5dpo today already :happydance: So i got 2 more days before possible implantation can occur and 6 more days before testing :happydance: Time is just counting down i see. On Friday, i have a test for Police Dispatcher. Im not worried about the test because i passed it 2 years ago and I doubt its any different so i know im going to pass again. Its mostly data entry anyways so its going to be easy. Im hoping i get a job up here though instead of driving back forand th to Miami. But i guess we cant be picky. If i do get the job, i will have my foot in the door county job wise so thats good. Cant wait for the 19th....1st day of testing!!! :happydance:

thats good! i'm really good thanks!:happydance:


----------



## skyraaa

that sounds like a awesome job patrice :)

ashley i sometimes feel dizzy and a bit sick


----------



## mzswizz

beccah-Christmas shopping and dinner sounds fun :thumbup: DH is at work so im going to spend my day cleaning up...eventually :haha:

Hayley-Yes its a good job so just awaiting the days for everything to happen. 

in 12 more days its xmas (af due date boooo) and in 15 days is my birthday yay :happydance: let's pray its a bfp so i wont have to endure af during xmas nor my birthday.


----------



## loobo83

Hi beccah, how did ur 1st lesson go? I have had about 10 lessons but had to stop last year as we were also saving for a holiday so couldnt afford both. With TTC our 3rd im defo gonna have to get my finger out and get driving. cant evnen imagine getting on a bus with 3 kids including pram. Was thinking on doing a crash course next yr where i can do 19hrs worth over 5 days then do my test. Being able to drive would be the best thing ever. Give me so much freedom when the OH at work. 

Patrice that sounds great, Good luck with that.

I just work part time at the moment. Nothing exciting - Millies cookies:blush:
Sad i know but a jobs a job at the end of the day.

Ashley I used to feel like that, hope u feel better soon.

Hayley, woo hoo for the progression of the dark line. Yaaay for sticky beans.

Well this is my 3rd day of having positive opks so just gonna keep DTD as no idea whats going on. Still no EWCM?? X


----------



## skyraaa

loobo83 said:


> Hi beccah, how did ur 1st lesson go? I have had about 10 lessons but had to stop last year as we were also saving for a holiday so couldnt afford both. With TTC our 3rd im defo gonna have to get my finger out and get driving. cant evnen imagine getting on a bus with 3 kids including pram. Was thinking on doing a crash course next yr where i can do 19hrs worth over 5 days then do my test. Being able to drive would be the best thing ever. Give me so much freedom when the OH at work.
> 
> Patrice that sounds great, Good luck with that.
> 
> I just work part time at the moment. Nothing exciting - Millies cookies:blush:
> Sad i know but a jobs a job at the end of the day.
> 
> Ashley I used to feel like that, hope u feel better soon.
> 
> Hayley, woo hoo for the progression of the dark line. Yaaay for sticky beans.
> 
> Well this is my 3rd day of having positive opks so just gonna keep DTD as no idea whats going on. Still no EWCM?? X

dont worry about the lack of ewcm i never noticed any this month or last month but still got pregnant both months :) i had alot more ewcm when i was on the pill strange hey lol


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Louise. Maybe body is gearing up for ov. I dont really get ewcm around ov unless i have an orgasm :blush: It does become a little stretchy though and then turns creamy etc after ov. So it can ov can occur without the ewcm or an abundance of it.

I did the driving test when i was in high school in the 9th (14 yrs old). We have driver's ed in high school. I got my learner's permit at age 14 but didnt start driving around until i was 16. And got my class e license when i was 18. And i can tell you. Its a new found freedom when you can drive around and not depend on others.


----------



## josephine3

skyraaa said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> i got my bfp at 12dpo that was the 8th hun how come u hav worked ur dates out wrong?
> 
> read back a bit lol - I just worked it out from lmp before but now I've worked it out using ov date - I dont think I ov'd till cd 20 of a 32 day cycle, and concieved on day 21... most calculators online assume u ov on day 14, so I didnt ov till almost a whole week after that.. so Im a week behind what the docs will probly tell me i am! How did you work out your dates? using lmp or ov date? pregzone.com is a good calculator!
> 
> Anyways my free session of internet at the library is up :( boo.. cant wait to get the laptop fixed.. will probly be on page 200 next time Im on!
> Take care ladies of your poppyseed babies!!Click to expand...
> 
> sorta get it but surely if ur ticker is right now u wuddent hav gotten ur bfp when u did hmmm i reccon ur a bit further along then that strange lol
> i worked mine out from lmp i got a 28day cycle so just est when i oved lolClick to expand...

Well... im sure the ticker is right now, cos we only bd on cd 13 and cd 21...so I must have ov'd near to one of those days!!! if I ov'd on cd 20 like i think that means I would have got my bfp at 11dpo.. if I ov'd on cd 14 it would have been like 18dpo before I got my bfp. more likely that it was 11dpo.. 

You ladies have nice average cycles unlike me lol.
yay my laptop is working again!! Im back!!! wooohoooo!!!


----------



## skyraaa

its funny over here u cant drive till 17 but u can drink at 18 aint usa u can drive at 15 but cant drink till 21 :haha:


----------



## loobo83

Thanks guys. I keep stressing over my CM. My OH thinks im mad cos (this is gonna sound gross) I keep going and lying on the bed, bottom half off and having a wee prod for my cm lol. 

Yeah defo cant wait to drive, i know the basics. think its more of a confidence thing for me so once i get the money together its defo the first thing on the list xx


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> i got my bfp at 12dpo that was the 8th hun how come u hav worked ur dates out wrong?
> 
> read back a bit lol - I just worked it out from lmp before but now I've worked it out using ov date - I dont think I ov'd till cd 20 of a 32 day cycle, and concieved on day 21... most calculators online assume u ov on day 14, so I didnt ov till almost a whole week after that.. so Im a week behind what the docs will probly tell me i am! How did you work out your dates? using lmp or ov date? pregzone.com is a good calculator!
> 
> Anyways my free session of internet at the library is up :( boo.. cant wait to get the laptop fixed.. will probly be on page 200 next time Im on!
> Take care ladies of your poppyseed babies!!Click to expand...
> 
> sorta get it but surely if ur ticker is right now u wuddent hav gotten ur bfp when u did hmmm i reccon ur a bit further along then that strange lol
> i worked mine out from lmp i got a 28day cycle so just est when i oved lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well... im sure the ticker is right now, cos we only bd on cd 13 and cd 21...so I must have ov'd near to one of those days!!! if I ov'd on cd 20 like i think that means I would have got my bfp at 11dpo.. if I ov'd on cd 14 it would have been like 18dpo before I got my bfp. more likely that it was 11dpo..
> 
> You ladies have nice average cycles unlike me lol.
> yay my laptop is working again!! Im back!!! wooohoooo!!!Click to expand...

oooooh so theres only 2days between us :happydance: well im happy lol i know u prob not :haha: but u shud b coz ur my bump buddy :)


----------



## skyraaa

loobo83 said:


> Thanks guys. I keep stressing over my CM. My OH thinks im mad cos (this is gonna sound gross) I keep going and lying on the bed, bottom half off and having a wee prod for my cm lol.
> 
> Yeah defo cant wait to drive, i know the basics. think its more of a confidence thing for me so once i get the money together its defo the first thing on the list xx

:rofl: i had 2 read that again when i first read it it sounded like u laying on the bed bottom half off having a wee!!! :rofl: i thought hmmmm strange :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Now for something completely random :) Yesterday I noticed one of the sweet potatos looked like a rat, so I drew eyes on it.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0081.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3









DSCF0082.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah its like around 15-16 thats the driving age and 21 to legally drink..18 for smoking though. And 18 for women and 21 for men to get into clubs. The age limit is kind of crazy down here. In Jamaica, you can drink at 18. I guess in the U.S. most 18 year olds are not mature enough so they put it as a much older age but people drink under 21 around here anyways...no respect for the law :rofl:

Louise-I check mines in the bathroom so dh never caught me as of yet :rofl:

Ashley-That is so funny :rofl: I seriously thought it was a rat at first until im like wait a minute thats a sweet potato :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> Now for something completely random :) Yesterday I noticed one of the sweet potatos looked like a rat, so I drew eyes on it.

:rofl: love it i wudent wanna cut it up lol


----------



## loobo83

skyraaa said:


> loobo83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I keep stressing over my CM. My OH thinks im mad cos (this is gonna sound gross) I keep going and lying on the bed, bottom half off and having a wee prod for my cm lol.
> 
> Yeah defo cant wait to drive, i know the basics. think its more of a confidence thing for me so once i get the money together its defo the first thing on the list xx
> 
> :rofl: i had 2 read that again when i first read it it sounded like u laying on the bed bottom half off having a wee!!! :rofl: i thought hmmmm strange :haha:Click to expand...

hahaha xx


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> Yeah its like around 15-16 thats the driving age and 21 to legally drink..18 for smoking though. And 18 for women and 21 for men to get into clubs. The age limit is kind of crazy down here. In Jamaica, you can drink at 18. I guess in the U.S. most 18 year olds are not mature enough so they put it as a much older age but people drink under 21 around here anyways...no respect for the law :rofl:

:haha: same here 14yr olds drinking on street corners kids just wanna grow up so quick wots that about but i spose i cant talk i was 1 of those kids once lol tarted up, short skirts drinking thinking i was cool :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

loobo83 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loobo83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I keep stressing over my CM. My OH thinks im mad cos (this is gonna sound gross) I keep going and lying on the bed, bottom half off and having a wee prod for my cm lol.
> 
> Yeah defo cant wait to drive, i know the basics. think its more of a confidence thing for me so once i get the money together its defo the first thing on the list xx
> 
> :rofl: i had 2 read that again when i first read it it sounded like u laying on the bed bottom half off having a wee!!! :rofl: i thought hmmmm strange :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha xxClick to expand...

where u from? im guessing scotland or somewhere up north ? x


----------



## AC1987

In canada the drinking age is 19 :winkwink: though everyone knows highschoolers drink :haha: so even with all the drinking laws, teens drink at 14 or 15


----------



## sjbenefield

Good morning ladies hope all is well....


Need your opinion

DH asked me if i was preggers this morning... why did he ask that you wonder... because he said i have "Pregnant Cheeks"..........:gun:........

Do i shoot him or laugh at him????
Does he need to be renamed DH-Dead Hubby or Dumb Hubby




ps it would be a different story if i actually was preggers...](*,)


----------



## skyraaa

sjbenefield said:


> Good morning ladies hope all is well....
> 
> 
> Need your opinion
> 
> DH asked me if i was preggers this morning... why did he ask that you wonder... because he said i have "Pregnant Cheeks"..........:gun:........
> 
> Do i shoot him or laugh at him????
> Does he need to be renamed DH-Dead Hubby or Dumb Hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps it would be a different story if i actually was preggers...](*,)

awwww bless him he wants 2 b a daddy my oh keeps saying im fat cheeky fecker i hav got major baby bloat tho :(


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley, Ashley, & Louise-Teenagers all drink here. They drink and smoke. Yes i would say they growing up so fat. But i must say I was in the wrong crowd and was drinking at a young age but I decided i need a group of friends so i stopped the drinking and worried about school. Now I just wait until the legal limit to do things better safe than sorry i say.

SJ-I think you should just laugh at him. Because my DH has his moments where he says i look like im getting bigger :shock: or ask am i pregnant because this or that and i know im not so i just laugh it off. I think our DHs would always think that we are pregnant. My dh even told me himself that every month he thinks im pregnant :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

My dh is still in complete denial! Even after I made him feel my bbs! They're growing :happydance: more... pointerish.. or perky?? :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Its perky :haha: And i think your DH wants to be in denial so he can feel the bbs :rofl: I know when i was pregnant dh couldnt get enough of my bbs even though im only a 34B :blush:


----------



## skyraaa

haha: is there anything we dont talk about we hav gone from knicker snot to teenage drinking and thats just 2day :rofl:


----------



## sjbenefield

Hahah thanks ladies i feel better knowing its not just my DH (dear hubby) :blush:... hahahaha "pointerish" love it:haha:


----------



## sjbenefield

Hahaha Teenage drinking, "knicker snot", red gel covered toddlers :lol:


Mzswizz- I am terrified of my girls getting bigger they are already a 36DD/38DD.. :holly:<--- thats gonna be me :help:..... :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: i must agree we talk about everything on here.

SJ-i was already complaining when my bbs became a 32C when i fell pregnant that first time :rofl: Even though DH loved them :rofl: Hopefully they dont expand alot and they just get fuller rather than huge


----------



## skyraaa

sj :rofl: they b so big u wont b able 2 walk that defo a big pair u got there :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

my sis has huge bbs i sooo dont know where she gets them from. I think they came from the kids :rofl: But im like geez you're about to knock things over with those big watermelons :rofl: And she always tells me well atleast im not knocking things over with the two basketballs you got as a butt :shock: I tell you sisterly love ehh :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> my sis has huge bbs i sooo dont know where she gets them from. I think they came from the kids :rofl: But im like geez you're about to knock things over with those big watermelons :rofl: And she always tells me well atleast im not knocking things over with the two basketballs you got as a butt :shock: I tell you sisterly love ehh :rofl:

:haha: "i like big buts and i can not lie" :rofl: gotta love sisterly love


----------



## AC1987

ahh yes sisters love/hate relationship with eachother, both my sisters got big bbs I'm the ONLY one with small ones, which I got picked on for YEARS about, so I'm SO happy for mine getting bigger! Would love if I can wear a bigger bra size!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-All i can say is :rofl: rofl: :rofl:

Ashley-Yes its just me and my sister. My mom and I have small bbs so i have no clue how my sister has big bbs. I always joked around and told her she's adopted :rofl: When i get pregnant i would appreciate a nice size C more like a 32 or 34C. Nothing too big. Just a little more hmph in the cleveage area. I know if that happens...push up bras here i come :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

aaarrgh getting fed up lol i say 2 my daughter oooh i need a pee and she feels the need 2 race me 2 the toilet and sit there saying i win lil monkey im busting here lol


----------



## sjbenefield

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ..... girls believe it or not i used to wear a 38G/H:holly: :-="you other brothers cant deny" :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

lol aww how cute. Thats funny because DH always tend to race me to the bathroom knowing i have to use it :rofl:

SJ-The funny thing is when i walk by my DH he starts singing that song :rofl: Im like really?! :rofl: He's like hey you're slim and have an undeniable bigg butt for some reason and thats not normal so hey im taking advantage :shock: Men!!! :rofl: And how did you manage with those loaded guns :rofl:


----------



## sjbenefield

skyraaa said:


> aaarrgh getting fed up lol i say 2 my daughter oooh i need a pee and she feels the need 2 race me 2 the toilet and sit there saying i win lil monkey im busting here lol

Beyooond Adorable :D :hugs:... but not so much for you hahah


----------



## skyraaa

when a girl walks in with a iddy biddy waist and a round thing in your face u get sprung :rofl: love it


----------



## loobo83

skyraaa said:


> loobo83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loobo83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I keep stressing over my CM. My OH thinks im mad cos (this is gonna sound gross) I keep going and lying on the bed, bottom half off and having a wee prod for my cm lol.
> 
> Yeah defo cant wait to drive, i know the basics. think its more of a confidence thing for me so once i get the money together its defo the first thing on the list xx
> 
> :rofl: i had 2 read that again when i first read it it sounded like u laying on the bed bottom half off having a wee!!! :rofl: i thought hmmmm strange :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha xxClick to expand...
> 
> where u from? im guessing scotland or somewhere up north ? xClick to expand...

lol. yeah how did ya guess??? from dundee in scotland xx


----------



## skyraaa

summer just told me she loves me more then christmas awwww


----------



## sjbenefield

Mzsizz like this---- :holly::gun: :rofl:.........skyraa- Hahaha the video to that song is ridiculous!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sjbenefield

Alright prepare for being grossed out by unlady like conduct.... I took a B-Vitamin and 2 fish oil capsuls a few moments ago... and now im burping and can taste the fish oil :sick: I dooont :nope: like fish!!... Feel like im burping up a plank of salmon :sick:


----------



## loobo83

aaaaw.. the only person i race to the toilet is my OH as I know if I dont get in there first im gonna have to go in with my gas mask on. Its like a ritual. the minute he walks in the door its the first thing he does so i gotta make sure i get there first.

As for boobies, god i used to have a lovely pair. Now the look like they belong to an OAP. Childbirth has not done my breasticles any favours. yeah when im preg and afterwards when they fill with milk and look like beach balls but afterwards they look like deflated balloons.

Thats made me just remember about how sore i was when my milk came in last, i was in sooo much pain. was actually in tears. my boobs were that big and swollen that my OH said i was sleeping on the couch one night (couldnt move to go anywhere else ) and one was actually hanging off the couch haha. needed a chair of its own. oooooh wont be looking forward to that, but all worth it xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-aww that is sooo cute.

SJ-Yeah i use to take fish oil capsules but not no more the after taste is horrid :sick:

Louise-A chair of its own :rofl: Yeah the first time i was pregnant omg...i was always in pain but i always had smal bbs but the pain is terrible. Hopefully it wont be as bad this time around.


----------



## sg0720

wow ladies i had soooooo much to catch up on. not to long ago my son spilled dish soap all over my sisters kitchen floor and my sister decided to use a WET mop to clean it up lmao and they both were sliding all over the place. 


How is everyone feeling today? How are you pregnant ladies feeling? 

Me today i feel okay but my cramping is not on my right side at times its worse then others and i know its not gas because i dont have a gas problem lol...I am hoping that my cysts are not coming back :/ but other then that i am well


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-That sounds like a fun time sliding over the floor :rofl: And i just noticed that we are on the same dpo yay :happydance: And im doing good im not feeling any cramps or anything. The only thing i feel every now and then is the bloated feeling and thats it.


----------



## loobo83

sg0720 said:


> wow ladies i had soooooo much to catch up on. not to long ago my son spilled dish soap all over my sisters kitchen floor and my sister decided to use a WET mop to clean it up lmao and they both were sliding all over the place.
> 
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? How are you pregnant ladies feeling?
> 
> Me today i feel okay but my cramping is not on my right side at times its worse then others and i know its not gas because i dont have a gas problem lol...I am hoping that my cysts are not coming back :/ but other then that i am well

Hi sg. Haha I can imagine the chaos in that kitchen. sounds like fun lol.

I always thing of gas the minute i get any slight twinge. I just give an extra hard push just to make sure theres nothing there IYKWIM :haha:

Fingers crossed its not a sign of cysts. xx


----------



## skyraaa

im feeling gd today apart from being sooo tired feel like i cud just go creep bk into bed do u recon my dd wud mind lol

also im now officially past when i had my chemical last month :happydance: beans staying sticky :D


----------



## sg0720

thats good. yeah i dont understand y i am cramping. i usually dont cramp until 3 or less days before AF and it is a bit more intense then this so i hope that its something positive. but i wont be testing until the 31st if AF is a no show =] hopefully i can have good news to share fx fx fx how about you are you still going to start testing in a few days? when is your AF due?


----------



## sg0720

loobo83 said:


> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> wow ladies i had soooooo much to catch up on. not to long ago my son spilled dish soap all over my sisters kitchen floor and my sister decided to use a WET mop to clean it up lmao and they both were sliding all over the place.
> 
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? How are you pregnant ladies feeling?
> 
> Me today i feel okay but my cramping is not on my right side at times its worse then others and i know its not gas because i dont have a gas problem lol...I am hoping that my cysts are not coming back :/ but other then that i am well
> 
> Hi sg. Haha I can imagine the chaos in that kitchen. sounds like fun lol.
> 
> I always thing of gas the minute i get any slight twinge. I just give an extra hard push just to make sure theres nothing there IYKWIM :haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed its not a sign of cysts. xxClick to expand...



yes i did that this morning lol and let what was there out lol:blush:


----------



## sg0720

skyraaa said:


> im feeling gd today apart from being sooo tired feel like i cud just go creep bk into bed do u recon my dd wud mind lol
> 
> also im now officially past when i had my chemical last month :happydance: beans staying sticky :D

Thats great news. =] my son would not let me sleep lol he is 2 years old but sometimes girls are nicer so maybe she would let you lol


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-I do the same thing :haha: Just to check.

Hayley-Yay beanie is a sticky one :happydance:

Sarina-Yes im going to start testing on the 19th. The ic's that one of the women on BnB that i know shipped to me, came yesterday so just in time. My AF is due on the 25th so yes Xmas Day. So im just hoping i get a bfp before then so i wont have to worry about AF for Xmas and my birthday.


----------



## sg0720

that would be nice wouldnt it. my phone app says my AF is due in 3 days (has not been accurate this month lol) but by my cycle i say it should be due on the 22nd. so its going to be hard not to test once the 22nd comes and goes hopefully but i wil try not to


----------



## loobo83

ladies i better be off, the married couple are at it again (my 2 boys lol) The youngest is a wee devil. hitting his big brother on the head with a book, screaming, whinging, crying, you name it its all happening in this house right now. May be bald by the end of the day


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies, 
I can't wait for big boobies, I have little booblets at the moment. I've not liked them since puberty :0(. So I got my nips pierced last year and now LOVE them!


----------



## sg0720

good luck yes you big boobs will come in time hopefully soon wen you get BFP


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I was patient last cycle but this cycle im testing early :haha: I got to feed my poas addiction :rofl:

Louise-Omg sounds like somebody is going through a hectic divorce :rofl:

Susi-Dont worry all our small bbs women will have our big bbs chance..COME ON BFPS!!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Hayley, great news...it sounds like you got yourself a sticky bean!!


----------



## sg0720

lol i know how that is i just peed on an ovulation test just for the heck of it and it was still negative but darker then the ones i took on the 9th and 10th


----------



## AC1987

I only have 2 pg tests left, both are cheapies, but i'm kinda saving them :haha: trying to hold off.. it doesn't feel real yet. I want an u/s SOO badly!!


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-no more opks for me because i would freak and be like omg am i ovulating now...what about now :rofl:

ashley-i have 2 digis that im saving until i get a positive on an ic


----------



## skyraaa

louise ur house sounds hectic lol u defo need a girl :haha:

ashley when did u mc last time if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## sg0720

lol i kno thats the last one i will do before i ask those same questions


----------



## skyraaa

oooh and iv now said 2 myself no more poas im just gonna enjoy my pregnancy dont want the stress of poas :)


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-IF we dont conceive this cycle. I know im going to do the digi opks for next cycle so i dont go crazy :rofl: If i get a positive then negative then im going to say ok i have ovulated...testing over :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

god im so glad didnt use opks lol they sound soooo confussng all i did was bang lots lol :sex: :sex: :sex: and more :sex: :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol if dont this cycle im going to watch cm n let nature take its course


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-Yes they were confusing but its a good thing i did do them because i wouldnt had known that i ov'd early and i too did lots and lots of bd i think we overdosed on it :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

skyraaa said:


> louise ur house sounds hectic lol u defo need a girl :haha:
> 
> ashley when did u mc last time if u dont mind me asking?

I didn't track ov because I wasn't trying to get pg. But af was due June 20th and never showed I tested on the 22nd it was positive, 24th was positive, 27th in the morning was positive, then a few hours later it ended, RIGHT when I got used to the idea, mcing wasn't even in the back of my mind, I thought for sure it was gonna happen. It was more emotionally hard on me then anything. Thats why now just cause i have a positive I won't believe it :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Did you set up a doc's appt yet?


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> louise ur house sounds hectic lol u defo need a girl :haha:
> 
> ashley when did u mc last time if u dont mind me asking?
> 
> I didn't track ov because I wasn't trying to get pg. But af was due June 20th and never showed I tested on the 22nd it was positive, 24th was positive, 27th in the morning was positive, then a few hours later it ended, RIGHT when I got used to the idea, mcing wasn't even in the back of my mind, I thought for sure it was gonna happen. It was more emotionally hard on me then anything. Thats why now just cause i have a positive I won't believe it :haha:Click to expand...

awww so u were a lil bit futher gone then i was its still horribe even that early but we HAVE sticky beans now so we gotta consentrate on them :)


----------



## AC1987

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-Did you set up a doc's appt yet?

Nope, cause I don't have a doc yet(new to the country just got my green card:happydance:) So I'll probably just go to like an urgent care.


----------



## mzswizz

well congrats on your green card and you should try and go to a women's clinic etc. Becuase i think you would be able to get an u/s for free.


----------



## AC1987

mzswizz said:


> well congrats on your green card and you should try and go to a women's clinic etc. Becuase i think you would be able to get an u/s for free.

sweet!! I had no idea about that.. ok I'll look into that :)


----------



## mzswizz

yeah most likely they will give you a urine test and then give you an u/s.


----------



## skyraaa

i gotta wait till im nearly 9weeks 2 see my midwife and then she will get me a date for the u/s at 12weeks aaaah such a long wait lol!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well in the u.s. when you find out you are pregnant..you go and do bloodwork etc and then depending on how far along you are..you will either get scheduled for an u/s that same week or you will have to wait 4 weeks before the scan.


----------



## AC1987

Oh drats more waiting! hey the tww was bad enough :haha:

I feel bad :( My sis whos been trying for nearly 3 years just had a crying fit at a hospital, apparently she was scheduled for a bone scan and the tech asked her if shes pg and she said no, then asked her when her last period was, and asked if she bd anytime from after that til now, apparently she had once, to which the tech says "Well we don't wanna hurt your baby with the radiation so we'll hafta rebook" and thats what started her crying. Like that is SO insensitive for the tech to SAY something like that. And THEN has the nerve to say "Yes I know its hard since you took time off work" UGH moron!!!! Seriously I felt like going to canada and screaming at that tech!!
And now I feel horrible because I have NO idea how to tell my sis I'm pg.


----------



## sg0720

aw im sorry to hear that. i dont understand people and how they can be so insensitive i have read so many stories on here well i feel so bad for the person because of what other people have to say i think it is really messed up. maybe go out to eat with her or invite her over and tell her you have something to tell her but dont want to hurt her....

sometimes i feel selfish because i want another child and i already have one and there are so many people out there who are still trying for one...


----------



## mzswizz

wow why would the tech say to rebook even though she has already said she isnt pregnant. Such an idiot. Well just console her for now and then when you feel comfortable..sit her down and just talk to her like you understand what she's been going through etc and everything and you're there for her and you dont know how she would take this but seeing that she's your sister you had the need to tell her and just let her know that you outting her feelings first and let her know the news. Therefore she shouldnt be upset and feel bad etc because you were thoughtful and still had good news to tell her. She will probabyl be super happy that she's going to be an auntie.


----------



## AC1987

Well I can't really sit down with her as shes in another country then me. But yeah, will try to chat with her tonight to make her feel better. I just feel so bad :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

Totally forgot that part Ashley :dohh: But yes she needs somebody to comfort her so just help her out of the situation and when you feel its the appropriate time even if its weeks from now..just have a chat with her.


----------



## AC1987

On a happy note. my dh feels weird hugging me cause he feels my bbs now... :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Wow ladies you've talked sooo much since earlier, lol! 

Ashley - i wish mine were getting 'perkier' they're only getting heavier and... erm.. danglyer??! :haha:

Hayley great news on getting past your previous chemical point! I totally feel your pain about being in the uk and not having any sort of scan until 12 weeks and no blood tests for hcg at all!! All these girls on here go on about thier numbers doubling and such and what they can see on scans... its sooooo unfair!! We have no indicator of how bubs is doing at all until the scan.. we dont have a clue what our numbers are!! grrr.. :( very frustrating Im sooo jealous of you all in us!!


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-I think my dh would be glad :rofl: He already says to him my bbs are big...okay wait until they actually start growing :rofl:

jo-Atleast you got free medical attention :rofl: I think the only reason why they do all that is because we pretty much have to pay. Our insurance covers everything. And also it depends on the doctor for the u/s. And they have to do bloodwork just to make sure everything is going fine. And also the hcg levels are records so they have something to compare to see if they are decreasimg or increasing.


----------



## AC1987

I did another pg test and it was faint... trying to remain positive as it was taken in the afternoon. I just figured I'd get a nice dark line.


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-dont worry. since its in the afternoon, its probably diluted. Just dont worry about it. Relax as long as you see the line then you are good :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Thats what I mean you say you HAVE to do bloodwork to make sure things are progressing okay... why dont we have anything to show its progressing :( or to compare by... we just have to keep on poas lol...

Ashley try not to panic - try one with fmu - or dont do any so as not to worry yourself!!


----------



## skyraaa

i know jo its so not fair stamps feet :( the only way u get a early scan is if u start bleeding or are at high risk :( but id prefer not 2 be these and wait patiently for 12weeks 2 come :)

ashley dont worry it prob just diluted urine and differant tests hav less or more dye then others x


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

josephine3 said:


> Thats what I mean you say you HAVE to do bloodwork to make sure things are progressing okay... why dont we have anything to show its progressing :( or to compare by... we just have to keep on poas lol...
> 
> Ashley try not to panic - try one with fmu - or dont do any so as not to worry yourself!!

Hi ladies, wow, loads of chat to catch up on! Jo, I thought the same thing when I read this. We seem really stuck in the dark ages here sometimes.

Hope everyone's good. Finally seem to be kicking my cold but am veeeerrrrry much in need of a rant if you don't mind?! Well, I'm assuming I ovd 2 days ago. We dtd but then yesterday had sharp ov-like twinges. We were intending on bd-ing down yesterday anyway but then oh fell asleep, woke up feeling rough and decided he couldnt do it! Still twinging today but not as acutely. I'm hoping that I did ov 2 days ago but worried that I may have actually ov'd last night when had twinges and that we missed a prime time to catch the eggy!

My main rant is 'Men' arrrrrrrrgh! I thought they'd want sex whenever but apparently it doesn't work like that!

Sorry for the length of this - i was typing out my thoughts as they came!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

skyraaa said:


> im feeling gd today apart from being sooo tired feel like i cud just go creep bk into bed do u recon my dd wud mind lol
> 
> also im now officially past when i had my chemical last month :happydance: beans staying sticky :D

This is great Hayley :thumbup:


----------



## skyraaa

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Thats what I mean you say you HAVE to do bloodwork to make sure things are progressing okay... why dont we have anything to show its progressing :( or to compare by... we just have to keep on poas lol...
> 
> Ashley try not to panic - try one with fmu - or dont do any so as not to worry yourself!!
> 
> Hi ladies, wow, loads of chat to catch up on! Jo, I thought the same thing when I read this. We seem really stuck in the dark ages here sometimes.
> 
> Hope everyone's good. Finally seem to be kicking my cold but am veeeerrrrry much in need of a rant if you don't mind?! Well, I'm assuming I ovd 2 days ago. We dtd but then yesterday had sharp ov-like twinges. We were intending on bd-ing down yesterday anyway but then oh fell asleep, woke up feeling rough and decided he couldnt do it! Still twinging today but not as acutely. I'm hoping that I did ov 2 days ago but worried that I may have actually ov'd last night when had twinges and that we missed a prime time to catch the eggy!
> 
> My main rant is 'Men' arrrrrrrrgh! I thought they'd want sex whenever but apparently it doesn't work like that!
> 
> Sorry for the length of this - i was typing out my thoughts as they came!Click to expand...

bloody men!!! u still in with a chance tho hun coz u can get preggas dtd 5days b4 ov :)


----------



## josephine3

Yup! Apparently its actually a better chance if you dyd on the days before ov rather than the actual day! I dunno how that figures but maybe there's more in there waiting for the eggy! I seriously thought I'd missed ov this cycle but nope! xx And yeah I thought the men would always be up for it but apparently not. maybe try and just pounce on him rather than making it obvious its for ttc purposes.. 'planned' bd doesnt always go to plan!


----------



## skyraaa

jo hav u ventured into first tri yet? i feel like a little kid in there lol much more comfy here :)


----------



## AC1987

skyraaa said:


> jo hav u ventured into first tri yet? i feel like a little kid in there lol much more comfy here :)

I feel REALLY outta place there, like they're all like 7-10 weeks and talking about there bumps and u/s and here I am only at 4 :haha: i know you're asking jo i just had the need to reply ahhah


----------



## skyraaa

:haha: thats ok ashley u my bump buddy 2 :hugs:

i know i feel like a baby in there with my poppy seed :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Yeah I'd like an apple now! or something...:haha: so whenever I start ms how will I hide it from people? my dh says hes just gonna tell everyone i ate something bad. but i think alot of people, mostly women will guess.


----------



## josephine3

I feel like a bit of a fraud in there too!! Iv ventured a little but not too far... maybe we should start a 'light hearted pregnancy' thread in there? I feel a bit bad talking about our pregnancies in here I dont wanna offend anyone!! 

Though I dont think this lot are easliy offended haha.. I hope they dont mind!


----------



## skyraaa

we cud do maybe in a couple of weeks or so :haha: so at least we will b about 6weeks then na they dont mind they love us :haha:


----------



## AC1987

I thought the TWW is bad... now waiting before they'll do an ultra sound seems forever :haha: Aww I hope the rest in this thread get their bfps then we can move over to the pg area :)


----------



## josephine3

Argh it totally is forever!! have u 2 told your parents yet? I can hardly keep it in!!! Im gonna spill the beans at xmas, to my close friends too.. its really tough trying to get away without smoking and drinking i cant hide it much longer, especially at xmas they all know i love a drink!


----------



## AC1987

josephine3 said:


> Argh it totally is forever!! have u 2 told your parents yet? I can hardly keep it in!!! Im gonna spill the beans at xmas, to my close friends too.. its really tough trying to get away without smoking and drinking i cant hide it much longer, especially at xmas they all know i love a drink!

I told ONE online friend, will only tell my mom and sisters next week if I'm still pg, however my DH wants to hide it from his parents cause hes weird!! So I guess we'll hafta not visit them when I have ms.


----------



## josephine3

Ive been having to take drinks off people then like sip them really slowly or dispose of them when they're not looking!! I cant say flat out no they'll guess instantly!

The same with fags - someone asked me for one the other night at work and I said I didnt have any on me, sorry.. then another work colleague is like 'oh u dont have any, here have one of mine' :dohh: and Im like 'nah seriously its ok I'll have one later' and he says 'no no honestly here you go' i said i was trying to cut down so I'd just have half.. I had to just have a few drags then chuck it when he wasnt looking... its more difficult than i thought!!


----------



## mzswizz

wow i was only gone for 2 hours and i had to catch up quickly :haha:

Hayley-That sucks that you guys have to wait it out and just hope for the best. I dont know why they do that here :shrug: but its a must. I guess thats a good thing though because atleast they can catch an early m/c if a woman is experiencing it because they've recorded her numbers etc. 

Jo-I think i speak for all when i say we dont mind at all. We all are going to get pregnant so hey why not talk it up here. I mean thats what we are for anyways. :haha: 

Sarah-You shouldnt worry because like the other ladies said, its better to dtd before ov rather than on the day of because of this...for example, say you got your first pos on an opk at 3PM and you are going to ov 12 hours from your first pos opk which will be 3AM the next day...well if you wait til that night or the next day..you could miss ov because of the fact that it takes 14 hours for the sperm to go from the vagina to the egg. So its a 2 hr difference which can make a big difference. Thats why they said its best to dtd before ov so you can already have sperm up there awaiting the arrival of the egg so you are still in with a chance :thumbup:

AFM, im starting to get quick pains every now and then. Im 5dpo so i dont know what that is all about :shrug: Also, i HAD to get taco bell :blush: I bought 2 chicken flatbread sandwichs, 2 cheese rolls AND a chicken quesadilla :blush: It was good but now i think im going to have to burn the calories off or its going to all show in weight gain :haha: The first time i was pregnant..Taco bell was my best friend and I HAD to have it or dh would feel the wrath of a tantrum from me :rofl: hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## josephine3

Looking good patrice!! I cant wait till you test I just feel like Im sure you will be joining us!! xx


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks guys! As much as you tell yourself it should be ok, it's always reassuring to hear it from others.

I think you preggers ladies should deffo stay put for a while!will miss you all hopping over to the other side....although hopefully we'll all be able to chat in there soon!

Has anyone started early nesting yet? There are loads of odd jobs that need doing in my house and, since ttc, it seems so important to have it all done like yesterday! It's like everything needs to be perfect! I've told oh we ain't putting the Xmas tree up til it's done!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Patrice, I wish I went to a taco bell when I went to America! I presume it's Mexican? Just give me a spoon and some sour cream and guacamole and I'd be happy!


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Thanks. I cant wait myself. I chose 11dpo because i think thats further along and if i am pregnant..giving the hcg some time to build up. Even though i wont stop testing until AF due date :haha: I feel like this month could be it but we just got to wait and see :thumbup:

Sarah-Yes it is Mexican. I dont really eat it alot but sometimes i just have this urge or craving to get it so i go and get some food from there. And i have been doing early nesting. I dont want to put the xmas up until everything gets done too.

AFM, sooooo i soo have not been paying attention to the food that im cooking :dohh: the rice almost became a disaster and thank goodness i just started on the salmon. I am very sleepy also so this doesnt look too good. My mind and body are exhausted.


----------



## AC1987

Awww now I want mexican food... or ribs, no wait maybe cracker barrell Ok I want one of those :haha: :happydance: got a slight nausous feeling in my tummy!! 
This could be your month Patrice!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. Now we just got to wait and see. Hmm never found out if DH is off on Monday. Guess i have to check to make sure becuase that would ruin my testing plans. Every time i go to the bathroom he has to be right there its like HELLOOOOOO can i use the bathroom in peace ](*,)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Yeah, fingers crossed Patrice! You've definitely put in the time, God knows you deserve your bfp!

I managed to get some bd-ing in earlier just for safe measure! I'm going to go by my opk and say I'm 2 dpo. Still not sure how brave I will be when it comes to testing. It's a hard decision to make at Christmas time! I think I will be too devestated if its negative but both me and oh have no willpower! I really hope we all get our bfps. 

Ashley, just being nosy really. Where abouts are you from? I saw that you moved to the US. Sorry if you've already said!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Ashley. Now we just got to wait and see. Hmm never found out if DH is off on Monday. Guess i have to check to make sure becuase that would ruin my testing plans. Every time i go to the bathroom he has to be right there its like HELLOOOOOO can i use the bathroom in peace ](*,)

I'd so get stage fright if my oh was stood there!! Think that would be the only time I'd have trouble peeing on a stick!


----------



## josephine3

I have burnt food before after getting distracted on bnb :blush: well I gotta go to bed now ladies I gotta be up at 5.30 am! and its like half 10 pm here.. got to go to work at nursery with a room full of hyped up 2 yr olds!! joy! I love em but at 7.30 in the morning they're a bit much! its like an explosion of glitter and sequins with children running round all covered in it there at the minute, what with all the xmas activities!! nighty night xx

glitter gets EVERYWHERE!!! inside their nappies, inside their socks, inside _your_ pants, inside _your_ socks... lol.. xx


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Haha! Have a glitter-tactic day! Sounds mental! Nighty night :)


----------



## mzswizz

My DH is always like that when it comes to testing so i got use to it. The nervous part is the results :haha: But im testing secretly because my plan is if i get a bfp on the ic's..i was going to test with a digi and wrap it up in a little box with a bow and give it to him on xmas eve as a gift. So i dont want him to ruin those plans. And also i dont know if he works on xmas so thats why i want to do it on xmas eve.


----------



## sg0720

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Ashley. Now we just got to wait and see. Hmm never found out if DH is off on Monday. Guess i have to check to make sure becuase that would ruin my testing plans. Every time i go to the bathroom he has to be right there its like HELLOOOOOO can i use the bathroom in peace ](*,)

haha my fiance does that to me too and my son follows im like really can i have some peace this is the only peace i get. I took a nap with my son and i woke up and went to brush my teeth and usually ill just gag and thats it TMI--but this time i actually threw up in the sink (uncontrollably). i pray thats a good sign or mayb it was a sign i shouldnt have brushed my teeth lol

hey i just want to say to the pregnant ladies that i dont mind you ladies being here talking with us i love looking at your little tickers and seeing how you are feeling and whats going on with you


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

mzswizz said:


> My DH is always like that when it comes to testing so i got use to it. The nervous part is the results :haha: But im testing secretly because my plan is if i get a bfp on the ic's..i was going to test with a digi and wrap it up in a little box with a bow and give it to him on xmas eve as a gift. So i dont want him to ruin those plans. And also i dont know if he works on xmas so thats why i want to do it on xmas eve.

That's a great idea about the test as a gift. That's one thing I know might sway me to test before Christmas. I have one ic preg test left and thought about using a digi if I get a positive and hanging it from the tree! I know I'll cave and do it just for the chance to see the look on his face when he sees it on the tree! Will be great to see how long it takes him to spot it! Of course, there will be no tree to hang it on if he doesn't pull his finger out and get these odd jobs done!


----------



## sg0720

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> Yeah, fingers crossed Patrice! You've definitely put in the time, God knows you deserve your bfp!
> 
> I managed to get some bd-ing in earlier just for safe measure! I'm going to go by my opk and say I'm 2 dpo. Still not sure how brave I will be when it comes to testing. It's a hard decision to make at Christmas time! I think I will be too devestated if its negative but both me and oh have no willpower! I really hope we all get our bfps.
> 
> Ashley, just being nosy really. Where abouts are you from? I saw that you moved to the US. Sorry if you've already said!

good luck i hope this is your month so ur xmas can be just that much better :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Hoping we have some sticky beans growing inside that we just dont know about yet. Cant believe im already 5dpo. Time flew so fast that i thought i was around 2 or 3dpo :rofl:

Sarah that sounds like a good idea. My DH would notice it though. He pays alot of attention to detail so he knows it would be different and plus all our decorations are red green and blue os white would most definately stand out on our tree :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

i know i hope we do have a lil sticky bean in there..... its a good thing this is my last week of school so my mind doesnt have time to think about symptoms or anything i just take wat is there you know. and that is a good thing lol 

i am about 5'2 and i weigh 121 do you think i should shed a few pounds...be honest my feelings wont be hurt..part of me wants to lose a few pounds and part of me doesnt want to lose a few pounds but doesnt want to gain..i just need to tone my stomach a little bit


----------



## mzswizz

i think all you need to do is tone if you want to tone. You dont need to lose wait. Im 5'2 and 115 lbs. I use to be smaller but it seems like now i am gaining but its a good gain though. To be honest, i gain and i just workout by dancing or play the your shape workout game and other games that require running etc. So im getting toned which is good i guess but at the same time gaining. I think i could gain a few more lbs and still be okay. I just dont want to look so small. And i have to send my body a memo because the weight is only going to my butt and thighs :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol. i gained 26lbs from the depo after i got off of it is wen i gained i will never get on BC for as long as i live i told my fiance we will have 10 kids before i get on BC


----------



## mzswizz

10 kids :rofl: but i so understand where you coming from. For me, i gained the weight from when i was pregnant the first time and m/c'd. I never lost the weight then and i started eating more because i was use to eating alot so i just keep gaining now. I went from 108lbs to 115lbs and im still gaining. Before i would lose or stay the same but now oh no its all gaining and not losing :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> Yeah, fingers crossed Patrice! You've definitely put in the time, God knows you deserve your bfp!
> 
> I managed to get some bd-ing in earlier just for safe measure! I'm going to go by my opk and say I'm 2 dpo. Still not sure how brave I will be when it comes to testing. It's a hard decision to make at Christmas time! I think I will be too devestated if its negative but both me and oh have no willpower! I really hope we all get our bfps.
> 
> Ashley, just being nosy really. Where abouts are you from? I saw that you moved to the US. Sorry if you've already said!

I'm from Canada, I lived in the US before as a kid, but orginally from Canada :) Also have lived in England :winkwink:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: 10 kids oh my!!! I've never been on BC and don't plan on it ever, seeing as how DIFFICULT it is getting pg, I figure I never will need to :haha:


----------



## sg0720

yes i would recommend that you dont get on birth control i think its terrible i wish i never got on it because i probably would be pregnant already.


----------



## mzswizz

I think what really makes me want to have kids is ever since i babysat my niece....i have really really been wanting to be pregnant right now. So lets just hope i am. 20 months of ttc..im hoping i dont make it the 2 yr anniversary of the first m/c.


----------



## sg0720

aww i hope you are pregnant now. that would be so good for your family


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Sarina. I hope we all get our bfps so we all can go from ttc buddies to bump buddies to mum buddies :haha:


----------



## sg0720

yes i agree it would be soo nice. i miss being pregnant and my son needs a buddy to play with (maybe he'd behave better) LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-let's hope he will behave better :haha: This would be #1 for DH and I so it'll be a few years before a sibling comes about or lets hope that its going to be years knowing dh, they will probably be less than a year apart :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol just knock them all out right away back to back LOL


----------



## mzswizz

lol thats funny because my mom said the same thing :rofl: she was even talking about i need to have twins :shock:


----------



## sg0720

LOL at this point ill take whatever i can get lol


----------



## AC1987

I want 4 kids, no idea how long it'll take to actually make that happen though :haha:


----------



## sg0720

do you have any children now? i want at least 3 and i have 1


----------



## mzswizz

DH and I want atleast 4 kids too. He was saying we can go for more but i think 4 is enough :haha:


----------



## sg0720

since i wont be on birth control i might end up with a ton of them lol i guess my fiance will have to learn to wear condoms or we will have to figure something out lol


----------



## mzswizz

im just hoping i dont end up like the duggard family and have 19 kids running around :rofl:


----------



## WrightMom2be

Signs of the :witch: are starting. And she's headed with full force. Looks like I'm probably out this month. But its okay i'll shoot for a Birthday/Valentines day baby! :)


----------



## mzswizz

teresa-when is af due for you?


----------



## sg0720

lol i know i wouldnt want 19 kids running around i would go nuts


----------



## WrightMom2be

Af is due this friday. I have taken a pg test everyday for the past 6 days... all neg.


----------



## sg0720

aw maybe it is still too early


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning!

Ashley, where in England did you live?

I'll be happy with the one baby for now and then re think the situation after. I'm 30 and my oh is 35 so we are a little late in starting a family. Although I don't regret it at all as I've had an amazing life so far!! 

Patrice, I love it that you want 4 kids, kist imagine Christmas Day with them all, ahhh. X


----------



## Blondiejay

Ladies can I ask for some help pls.

I'm not charting, temping or using sticks as it is stil very early days.

However, I would like to know what's goin on with my body.

I came off the pill on the 17th November, the witch was here from the 20th-24th Nov. As i was on the pill does this mean my cycle was 28days? I had some cm yesterday and this morning. I'm getting some cramps now as if the witch will be returning soon. 

Can you let me know where I am on my cycle, etc please??

Your help would be great, thank you x


----------



## AC1987

Blondiejay said:


> Morning!
> 
> Ashley, where in England did you live?
> 
> I'll be happy with the one baby for now and then re think the situation after. I'm 30 and my oh is 35 so we are a little late in starting a family. Although I don't regret it at all as I've had an amazing life so far!!
> 
> Patrice, I love it that you want 4 kids, kist imagine Christmas Day with them all, ahhh. X

In leigh on sea and southend on sea. also stayed with my grandparents in birmingham. 



I slept SO much last night!!


----------



## Blondiejay

I wish I slept well last night, I had a nightmare :0( and then our cat Cash kept jumping up wanting attention!!


----------



## AC1987

Yeah my cats woke me up at like 5:30am but I fell back asleep. :)

Is it bad that I still feel like I'm on the TWW?? :haha: all this waiting... why can't I have babies like cats have kittens? JK!! I don't want a litter of kids :haha:


----------



## sg0720

Blondiejay said:


> I wish I slept well last night, I had a nightmare :0( and then our cat Cash kept jumping up wanting attention!!


good morning.

I also had a nightmare last night and woke me up at 6am and then i layed back down until 7 and now i wake up and my stomach is upset i feel like i need to throw up.

As far as your cycle i am not good with that stuff ihope one of the other girls can help sry


----------



## sg0720

AC1987 said:


> Yeah my cats woke me up at like 5:30am but I fell back asleep. :)
> 
> Is it bad that I still feel like I'm on the TWW?? :haha: all this waiting... why can't I have babies like cats have kittens? JK!! I don't want a litter of kids :haha:

lol enjoy your sleep now. how are you feeling any morning sickness yet


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi ladies, can I join you. I am currently in the tww for number 2 and I have been following you thread since the start but wasn't sure wether to ask if I could join. X


----------



## sg0720

welcome


----------



## Hazybaby84

AC1987 said:


> Blondiejay said:
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> Ashley, where in England did you live?
> 
> I'll be happy with the one baby for now and then re think the situation after. I'm 30 and my oh is 35 so we are a little late in starting a family. Although I don't regret it at all as I've had an amazing life so far!!
> 
> Patrice, I love it that you want 4 kids, kist imagine Christmas Day with them all, ahhh. X
> 
> In leigh on sea and southend on sea. also stayed with my grandparents in birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> I slept SO much last night!!Click to expand...



Hi AC1982, I also live in Southend-on-Sea. X


----------



## Hazybaby84

sg0720 said:


> welcome

Hi and thank you. X


----------



## AC1987

sg0720 said:
 

> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my cats woke me up at like 5:30am but I fell back asleep. :)
> 
> Is it bad that I still feel like I'm on the TWW?? :haha: all this waiting... why can't I have babies like cats have kittens? JK!! I don't want a litter of kids :haha:
> 
> lol enjoy your sleep now. how are you feeling any morning sickness yetClick to expand...

This is my first time being pg, so I don't really know what I'm supposed to feel, all I feel is tired, and slight queeziness. Now I know better then to wish for morning sickness however I'm curious as to when it'll begin.


----------



## AC1987

Hazybaby84 said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondiejay said:
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> Ashley, where in England did you live?
> 
> I'll be happy with the one baby for now and then re think the situation after. I'm 30 and my oh is 35 so we are a little late in starting a family. Although I don't regret it at all as I've had an amazing life so far!!
> 
> Patrice, I love it that you want 4 kids, kist imagine Christmas Day with them all, ahhh. X
> 
> In leigh on sea and southend on sea. also stayed with my grandparents in birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> I slept SO much last night!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AC1982, I also live in Southend-on-Sea. XClick to expand...

ahhh, well I don't live there now, i was 8 the last time I was there LOL! I live in the US now :)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> Sarah Lou 80 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, fingers crossed Patrice! You've definitely put in the time, God knows you deserve your bfp!
> 
> I managed to get some bd-ing in earlier just for safe measure! I'm going to go by my opk and say I'm 2 dpo. Still not sure how brave I will be when it comes to testing. It's a hard decision to make at Christmas time! I think I will be too devestated if its negative but both me and oh have no willpower! I really hope we all get our bfps.
> 
> Ashley, just being nosy really. Where abouts are you from? I saw that you moved to the US. Sorry if you've already said!
> 
> I'm from Canada, I lived in the US before as a kid, but orginally from Canada :) Also have lived in England :winkwink:Click to expand...

Good old Blighty! It's been snowing here today! Yay!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi hazy baby! Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Blondiejay said:


> Ladies can I ask for some help pls.
> 
> I'm not charting, temping or using sticks as it is stil very early days.
> 
> However, I would like to know what's goin on with my body.
> 
> I came off the pill on the 17th November, the witch was here from the 20th-24th Nov. As i was on the pill does this mean my cycle was 28days? I had some cm yesterday and this morning. I'm getting some cramps now as if the witch will be returning soon.
> 
> Can you let me know where I am on my cycle, etc please??
> 
> Your help would be great, thank you x

I'm a bit similar to you! I'm 31 and ph is 35! My last af was November 23rd but I came off bcp in september and have had a 34 then a 24 day cycle so who knows what our bodies will do next! It's so frustrating and I'd be dubious about going back on the pill as I think it's mucked up my body!


----------



## Blondiejay

Welcome Hazy Baby!!

Sarah, I'm defo not going back on the pill, I think I'll try the coil next! I feel like Af is coming as I'm getting all the symptoms like cramping etc, it just seems a little early! X


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome Hazy!!!

AFM, Good morning. My day was tiring last night. Dinner was great and DH loved it so thats the bright side of everything. We even cuddled and watched tv together :cloud9: Well the food must have won his heart over because i was awakened by DH pouncing on me this morning when he know he had to get up to get ready to go to work :haha: And tbh, i know i ov'd because my sex drive is very low now. At first i just wasnt in the mood and then after awhile i got into it and thats a first for me :blush: Cant believe im 6dpo already. Wow time really does fly when you are having fun :haha:


----------



## Hazybaby84

Lucky for some lol . Well I can definitely say it hasn't changed much at all. I wish I could move away but all my family pretty much live here and I don't drive at the mo. Just doing my lessons now. X

Whoops sent it before I had finished, stupid phone.  x


----------



## Hazybaby84

AC1987 said:


> Hazybaby84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondiejay said:
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> Ashley, where in England did you live?
> 
> I'll be happy with the one baby for now and then re think the situation after. I'm 30 and my oh is 35 so we are a little late in starting a family. Although I don't regret it at all as I've had an amazing life so far!!
> 
> Patrice, I love it that you want 4 kids, kist imagine Christmas Day with them all, ahhh. X
> 
> In leigh on sea and southend on sea. also stayed with my grandparents in birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> I slept SO much last night!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AC1982, I also live in Southend-on-Sea. XClick to expand...
> 
> ahhh, well I don't live there now, i was 8 the last time I was there LOL! I live in the US now :)Click to expand...


Lucky for some lol . Well I can definitely say it hasn't changed much at all. I wish I could move away but all my family pretty much live here and I don't drive at the mo. Just doing my lessons now. X


----------



## AC1987

Wow, I thought only menoposal ladies got hot flashes, been getting some today, shut the heat off and opened all the windows :baby: the queeziness is a little stronger at the moment.


----------



## Hazybaby84

Thanks everyone for saying hello and being so welcoming. 

Currently I am 8dpo but I only have a 11 day lp. So I am hoping to test soon. I haven't had any real symptoms but I am charting my temp and taking b6, b12 and prenatals in the hope I can lengthen my lp but otherwise I am just chilling this cycle as I will have enough to stress and worry about once I hopefully get my bfp. How is everyone else doing?
Also I forgot to say earlier congratulations to everyone who has got their bfp's I am afraid I am not great at remembering names but hopefully I will pick them up. X


----------



## mzswizz

Hi Hazy im Patrice. Im currently 6dpo so not far from you. Im doing good just tired at the moment. I have a long day ahead of me.


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi Patrice, my name is Hazel. Not that it is too hard to guess, lol. I hope the day goes a bit quicker for you. I only like long days if it's summer, as long as I get my fix of sunshine I am good. Although not much chance of it at the mo :-(.

How long is your lp, if you don't mind me asking? I read earlier that you are planning to wait till 11dpo to test, I am trying to hold out till 10dpo but I really want to go and poas already. I thought I might see if my temp rises tomorrow and if it does then I might do it a day early. X


----------



## mzswizz

My lp is 14 days. I too want to go poas already :rofl: but i will wait it out a bit. Actually the day is going by pretty good so thats good.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: not testing is SO hard!! Not too long now for you Patrice!
Welcome Hazel! :) Might be better to wait til atleast 11dpo to test, i hear 12 and 13 are good days!


----------



## Hazybaby84

The temptation is so hard to resist. I never thought I would see the day I couldn't wait to go to bed, just so I could get up in the morning to poas. Lol. You ladies definitely got it right before when you all said its addiction lol. Im glad your days going pretty quick, mine is dragging at the moment. I am trying to clean, get my DD to bed and also trying to fit in a bath bearing in mind its 7pm here already but at least one thing nearly a day closer till I can poas ha ha. X


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Blondiejay said:


> Welcome Hazy Baby!!
> 
> Sarah, I'm defo not going back on the pill, I think I'll try the coil next! I feel like Af is coming as I'm getting all the symptoms like cramping etc, it just seems a little early! X

Yep same here although hate fact it's called a coil! Freaks me out for some reason!

My newly pregnant friend said she had af symptoms for about a week before she found out she was pregnant so don't give up hope just yet! Got my fx'd for you!


----------



## Hazybaby84

AC1987 said:


> :haha: not testing is SO hard!! Not too long now for you Patrice!
> Welcome Hazel! :) Might be better to wait til atleast 11dpo to test, i hear 12 and 13 are good days!

I was originally going too test 11dpo but as my lp is only 11days I thought I might try a little bit earlier so I wouldn't be so disappointed if af arrives. Also I am hoping to find out ASAP as I need to go to book a 6 week scan at the early pregnancy unit to check if the possible beanie is in the right place. I had a ectopic in April/may that I naturally miscarried at 6 weeks, so I need to be extra careful if I fall again. X


----------



## skyraaa

hey every1 and welcome hazel :)

blondie id try go by ur dates before bcp therefore u cud test now i finished bcp in oct first month had a chemical pregnancy but now on second month got a bfp :)
gl hun

well im feelin soooo tired boobs hav started 2 hurt again now lol, 

how r we all today :)

hazel il add u 2 the list :)


----------



## sjbenefield

Hello Ladies :)

Welcome Hazy!!

Are you ready for the daily "step child" update ;)
... Last two days ive been crying over anything DH says really wanting to strangle him! I feel as if my moods are absolutly haywire :muaha:
My hair seems greasier but i dunno if thats from using a diff shampoo and conditioner or not...Today i decided to check my CP (as i learn new things i investigate :comp: lol) It _feels_ high and soft and im pretty sure closed. and ive gotten a total of 3 "spotting" quality bright pink spots today after wiping (sorry for the tmi)a twinge like cramping since an hr or two ago on the right oh and just checked nips are erect even though im not cold... really really mild waves of nausea, started coughing a little bit but thats pretty much gone and my head felt "heavy" this morning. this morning when we stopped for gas and DH got out of the car the smell of gasoline Overwhelmed me!!!! i was dying for fresh air, i asked DH if the smell was super strong to him and he said no...........:help:... I think ive literally decided to stop trying to figure out whats going on any more cause im making myself mad! :fool:...
Im becoming a pyscho arent i ladies?? lol (at least say im not the only one:dohh:)
Ok my rant quality post is over:rain:


----------



## skyraaa

sjbenefield said:


> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> Welcome Hazy!!
> 
> Are you ready for the daily "step child" update ;)
> ... Last two days ive been crying over anything DH says really wanting to strangle him! I feel as if my moods are absolutly haywire :muaha:
> My hair seems greasier but i dunno if thats from using a diff shampoo and conditioner or not...Today i decided to check my CP (as i learn new things i investigate :comp: lol) It _feels_ high and soft and im pretty sure closed. and ive gotten a total of 3 "spotting" quality bright pink spots today after wiping (sorry for the tmi)a twinge like cramping since an hr or two ago on the right oh and just checked nips are erect even though im not cold... really really mild waves of nausea, started coughing a little bit but thats pretty much gone and my head felt "heavy" this morning. this morning when we stopped for gas and DH got out of the car the smell of gasoline Overwhelmed me!!!! i was dying for fresh air, i asked DH if the smell was super strong to him and he said no...........:help:... I think ive literally decided to stop trying to figure out whats going on any more cause im making myself mad! :fool:...
> Im becoming a pyscho arent i ladies?? lol (at least say im not the only one:dohh:)
> Ok my rant quality post is over:rain:

hmmm gotta say i get quite stressy when im oving but iv gotta say ur symtoms r sounding gd:)


----------



## josephine3

Welcome hazel

Patrice - ( i know this was pages and pages ago but I had to catch up lol) remember if you are working out then muscle weighs more than fat , so you will weigh more but be losing fat!!
Also remember that a digi result only lasts for 24 hrs so you would have to do it on the day you gave him the gift, and also if u did hang it on a tree like sarah suggested then it may fade before he notices!! I know my man would take like a week to notice..

Blondiejay - Im not sure about your cycles but after I came off bcp it took well over a year for them to return to anywher like normal - i had 60-80 day cycles to begin with it was a nightmare!! 
hayley i cant believe you concieved on only your 2nd cycle off bcp!! so i guess this proves it can go either way!! Did you catch so easy with your daughter?? Lucky you!!

And me... I got my 3+ on my other digi test today!! :happydance: its just over a week since I took the other one and got the 2-3 so i guess my levels are going up!!! wooohoo!! 
I am feeling sooo fat and bloaty today too - im really paranoid about people guessing!


----------



## sjbenefield

skyraaa said:


> sjbenefield said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> Welcome Hazy!!
> 
> Are you ready for the daily "step child" update ;)
> ... Last two days ive been crying over anything DH says really wanting to strangle him! I feel as if my moods are absolutly haywire :muaha:
> My hair seems greasier but i dunno if thats from using a diff shampoo and conditioner or not...Today i decided to check my CP (as i learn new things i investigate :comp: lol) It _feels_ high and soft and im pretty sure closed. and ive gotten a total of 3 "spotting" quality bright pink spots today after wiping (sorry for the tmi)a twinge like cramping since an hr or two ago on the right oh and just checked nips are erect even though im not cold... really really mild waves of nausea, started coughing a little bit but thats pretty much gone and my head felt "heavy" this morning. this morning when we stopped for gas and DH got out of the car the smell of gasoline Overwhelmed me!!!! i was dying for fresh air, i asked DH if the smell was super strong to him and he said no...........:help:... I think ive literally decided to stop trying to figure out whats going on any more cause im making myself mad! :fool:...
> Im becoming a pyscho arent i ladies?? lol (at least say im not the only one:dohh:)
> Ok my rant quality post is over:rain:
> 
> hmmm gotta say i get quite stressy when im oving but iv gotta say ur symtoms r sounding gd:)Click to expand...

lolol i hope its _something_ give me ov'ing give me a BFP give me AF even!!!! because i feel as if i belong in a mad house right about now! :hissy:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi ladies

Jo how exciting to get the 3+ on your digi! Good point re the Christmas test gift. I might have to pee on my ic on Christmas eve and if it's positive, I'll have to flout Christmas eve and get some frers and a digi to pee on on Christmas morning! I've found a tiny Christmas stocking in my box of Xmas decs and it's the perfect size for hpts! 

Man, 3 dpo sucks! Got no sleep last night coz I was stressing about the whole ttc thing and odd jobs that needed doing but on a plus note, I kicked oh's bum unto gear today and got a lot done. Getting my tree tomorrow! Woooooohooo!


----------



## josephine3

Awww, cute a hpt in a stocking!! aww thats nearly brouht tears to my eyes lol.. i got my free emmas diary pack thing and it has free samples of newborn nappies in it and they are sooooo tiny my heart was melting lol!! Im a bit emotional hehe...
Plus im used to putting nappies on 2 yr olds at my job to see a newborn nappy.. its soooo small i cant imagine in 9 months I will have something small enough to put in one!


----------



## josephine3

p.s. sjbenefield chill woman!! Try not to drive yourself mad with symptom spotting tho i know its hard


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Welcome hazel
> 
> Patrice - ( i know this was pages and pages ago but I had to catch up lol) remember if you are working out then muscle weighs more than fat , so you will weigh more but be losing fat!!
> Also remember that a digi result only lasts for 24 hrs so you would have to do it on the day you gave him the gift, and also if u did hang it on a tree like sarah suggested then it may fade before he notices!! I know my man would take like a week to notice..
> 
> Blondiejay - Im not sure about your cycles but after I came off bcp it took well over a year for them to return to anywher like normal - i had 60-80 day cycles to begin with it was a nightmare!!
> hayley i cant believe you concieved on only your 2nd cycle off bcp!! so i guess this proves it can go either way!! Did you catch so easy with your daughter?? Lucky you!!
> 
> And me... I got my 3+ on my other digi test today!! :happydance: its just over a week since I took the other one and got the 2-3 so i guess my levels are going up!!! wooohoo!!
> I am feeling sooo fat and bloaty today too - im really paranoid about people guessing!

:happydance: yay on the digi iv banned myself taking anymore tests lol, yea i was very lucky iv heard that bcp can really mess u up but2 be fair i was only on them for 9months, with dd i got preggas first cycle :blush: it really does make me sad seeing the ladies on here trying and trying i dont know how they do it my heart goes out 2 them


----------



## sjbenefield

josephine3 said:


> p.s. sjbenefield chill woman!! Try not to drive yourself mad with symptom spotting tho i know its hard



Hahaha ok ok thanks Jo thats the first laugh ive had all day :flower: I dont know whats the matter with me, i think there's too much going on in my life at the moment and it could be just that DH is making me crazy :shrug:

Thanks for telling me to chill :winkwink: And Congrats on your 3+!!!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

I'm debating on getting my pg confirmed by a doc on friday or on monday, I know my dh would happily not take me anywhere as hes still convinced I'm not pg. grrrr!!


----------



## josephine3

If you can do it ashley, i say go for it!! I wish i could get mine doctor confirmed!! have u done any digis yet?


----------



## AC1987

josephine3 said:


> If you can do it ashley, i say go for it!! I wish i could get mine doctor confirmed!! have u done any digis yet?

Just the one that says pregnant or not pregnant. and it did indeed say pregnant :) I will feel like I accomplished a milestone if I can make it through this week! :haha: yes I'm dramatic


----------



## josephine3

And your oh still has trouble beliveing?! mine is starting to come to terms with it now but it has been nearly 2 weeks.. he even suggested a name the other day! I hated it tho!! Wont say what it was incase anyones brother/father/son is called it lol!! 

I remember you saying ashley that you were worried as you werent having cramps? Well i freaked out today after lifting a heavy child at work as i had slight cramping!! Id rather not have any. it didnt get any worse though so thats good i think I was over analysing!

However Im thinking no cramps is better as last cycle when I think I had the mc (wasnt confirmed but my story was sooo similar to patrice's with the faint lines.. and I eventually did pass 'something' eww i know so I think it was one..) but I was in sooo much pain like everyday before the bleeding I had really bad cramps (even went to doc about them) and it wasnt to be, so maybe the no cramps is a good sign :) i think so! Im scared every time i have a little twinge now


----------



## josephine3

Check this out its soooo funny... was tryin to get a pick of my digi even tho I know it come out backwards on my laptop but.. Im watching the kids film 'cars' lol even tho I have no kids, and somehow it got reflected from the tv into the little screen... Im having baby cars!!
 



Attached Files:







imhavingcars!!!.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 14









Snapshot_20111214_4.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sjbenefield

josephine3 said:


> Check this out its soooo funny... was tryin to get a pick of my digi even tho I know it come out backwards on my laptop but.. Im watching the kids film 'cars' lol even tho I have no kids, and somehow it got reflected from the tv into the little screen... Im having baby cars!!

THAT IS AWESOME!!!! :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

josephine3 said:


> Check this out its soooo funny... was tryin to get a pick of my digi even tho I know it come out backwards on my laptop but.. Im watching the kids film 'cars' lol even tho I have no kids, and somehow it got reflected from the tv into the little screen... Im having baby cars!!

:haha::haha::haha: I was thinking too myself WOW they have WEIRD preg tests over there!!! then I read what you wrote!!

And about your other post, yes I've been having cramps but they calmed down alot, now its hot flashes waves of nausea, headache, feeling really full when I'm usually starving.

Ok first tri is SCARY!! everyone fights :cry: I think I'm gonna try to stay in here longer. Sure everyones emotional but can't everyone just be nice??? :cry:


----------



## josephine3

Hehehe I love the car pics really I do.. i even think they're cute :blush: I just put a thread in first tri about the tiny nappies in the emmas diary pack making me nearly cry!!! they're sooo small and tiny and aww... 

by the way totally get a free pack if you have them there it even has a large sample of palmers cocoa butter for stretchmarks in there!! yum!! I might check out the 'freebies' section too see what else i can find - in the uk loads of companies want to give u free samples when ur preg!!

How long have u been trying ashley by the way? (sorry i may have forgot)


----------



## josephine3

and yeah I've actually been bitched at a few times as you saw on that aspartame thread! everyone is all 'holier than thou'


----------



## AC1987

josephine3 said:


> Hehehe I love the car pics really I do.. i even think they're cute :blush: I just put a thread in first tri about the tiny nappies in the emmas diary pack making me nearly cry!!! they're sooo small and tiny and aww...
> 
> by the way totally get a free pack if you have them there it even has a large sample of palmers cocoa butter for stretchmarks in there!! yum!! I might check out the 'freebies' section too see what else i can find - in the uk loads of companies want to give u free samples when ur preg!!
> 
> How long have u been trying ashley by the way? (sorry i may have forgot)

Aww I wish I got free stuff.. hmm but hey maybe I will? As I havent gone to see a doc yet or midwife though I'll wait on the midwife til later :haha: its in my sig how long I've been trying, but anyways 6 months :) but I pretty much can guess which months I may have missed bding when I oved.


----------



## josephine3

Sorry didnt see it :dohh: its a bit quiet on this thread tonight


----------



## sg0720

wow ladies i was gone less than 24 hours and had pages to read lol. im glad to see everyone is fairly good. i have to say i love the cars preg. test lol that is great. SJ i hope this is your bfp good luck.


----------



## Hazybaby84

Morning ladies, hope everyone is good today.

Afm I am in a pretty good mood this morning, I took my temp this morning and it's rose again. Yay! So f'xd this is a good sign because on the same cycle day last month it went down rather than up. Also 3 days left till I will know either way damn you af, please stay away, lol.  X


----------



## Hazybaby84

josephine3 said:


> Check this out its soooo funny... was tryin to get a pick of my digi even tho I know it come out backwards on my laptop but.. Im watching the kids film 'cars' lol even tho I have no kids, and somehow it got reflected from the tv into the little screen... Im having baby cars!!

That was just brilliant, your pics made my day. I think I may have laughed too hard though because my OH looked at me last night like I had just come off the nearest crazy train. Lol. Whoops. X


----------



## skyraaa

jo congratulations on having a baby car :rofl: thats funny

gd morning hazel ooooh temp rising im thinking i might b putting a flashy bfp by ur name soon :haha: come on temp rise more!

afm well just as i thought i didnt really hav any preg symptoms iv woken up feeling shit my bbs hurt again sodoes my head oooh and i feel abit sick got a feeling this pregnancy im gonna get it all lol i didnt hav morning sickness with dd


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning ladies,
I hope you are all well.
That car pic is so funny, made me chuckle!!
Sarah-thanks for the fx'd!
Hayley- I was debating whether to test tomorrow actually, we have my oh's Christmas party tomorrow and a friends 30th on Saturday. I obviously don't want to drink if I am pregnant...not that I think I am but it will give me piece of mind!!


----------



## skyraaa

Blondiejay said:
 

> Morning ladies,
> I hope you are all well.
> That car pic is so funny, made me chuckle!!
> Sarah-thanks for the fx'd!
> Hayley- I was debating whether to test tomorrow actually, we have my oh's Christmas party tomorrow and a friends 30th on Saturday. I obviously don't want to drink if I am pregnant...not that I think I am but it will give me piece of mind!!

wot dpo will u b tomorro?


----------



## Blondiejay

That's the thing, I feel like I'm ov'ing this week! I had cm on Tuesday and Wednesday although I'm on cycle day 25! I have had a few witch like cramps the last couple if days too. X


----------



## AC1987

I'm going crazy guys!! :wacko: I woke up thinking I wasn't pg. I dunno I just don't "feel it" when will I be able to tell theres something in me?? :haha: I just would love these next few weeks to pass!! Need some distractions.. and apparently baking isn't enough.


----------



## mzswizz

Morning ladies! Sorry i was away yesterday, i was pretty busy.

Jo-Love the cars in the test pic. And for the gift wrapping the cb digi if i do end up pregnant this cycle...i was going to test in the afternoon on xmas eve then wrap it up and give it to him that day because i know the results only lasts 24 hrs so thats why i would have to do the test the same day. Just hope if i am..DH dont catch me in mid plan :haha:

Hayley-They always say every pregnancy is different :haha: Hope you feel better though :hugs:

Ashley-I love to bake!! Dont worry when i was pregnant the first time..i didnt really feel any symptoms until around 5 weeks. Every woman is different though. But it may come sooner than later :thumbup:

AFM, Yay finally reach the halfway mark :happydance: 7dpo today and woke up with a migraine. Slowly but surely its getting better though. This morning was pretty weird though because DH asked me "have you been feeling DIFFERENT?" im like no not really other than tired, wanted taco bell and now i have a migraine. And then he said "hmm" :shrug: Im thinking he is thinking that this is our month this month but he dont want to say nothing to me because he wants me to not symptom spot :haha: I made it this far without symptom spotting so i think i can manage. 4 more days before I start the poas marathon :haha: And tomorrow is my nephew's 1 yr birthday also its the same day i take the test for police dispatcher. So going to be busy tomorrow.


----------



## sg0720

thats really a really cool job good luck.


----------



## sg0720

AC1987 said:


> I'm going crazy guys!! :wacko: I woke up thinking I wasn't pg. I dunno I just don't "feel it" when will I be able to tell theres something in me?? :haha: I just would love these next few weeks to pass!! Need some distractions.. and apparently baking isn't enough.

i would say give it about a week. because for me at about 5 and a half almost 6weeks is when morning sickness started with me and lasted all day and night.


----------



## AC1987

sg0720 said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going crazy guys!! :wacko: I woke up thinking I wasn't pg. I dunno I just don't "feel it" when will I be able to tell theres something in me?? :haha: I just would love these next few weeks to pass!! Need some distractions.. and apparently baking isn't enough.
> 
> i would say give it about a week. because for me at about 5 and a half almost 6weeks is when morning sickness started with me and lasted all day and night.Click to expand...

eeekk in the middle of christmas then it would be for me :haha: gonna hafta think up some sorta excuse!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Thanks i hope i get it too


----------



## sg0720

lol i wouldnt be able to fool my family unless i said that im comin down with the flu lol


----------



## mzswizz

I think my family would know immediately but then again they dont really pay attention to me :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lol if ur pregnant i bet that will def change lol


----------



## mzswizz

oh yes it will because my mom has been asking us for grandbabies since we gotten married :rofl: but i plan on telling the family when im 12 weeks whenever i do get pregnant


----------



## AC1987

mzswizz said:


> oh yes it will because my mom has been asking us for grandbabies since we gotten married :rofl: but i plan on telling the family when im 12 weeks whenever i do get pregnant

its gonna be HARD keeping it a secret with me... as i know they're gonna wonder why I will be puking every time i see them :haha:


----------



## sg0720

yeah that will be nice. yesterday i check my cervix and thought i lost it LOL haha it was so high lol


----------



## sg0720

AC1987 said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> oh yes it will because my mom has been asking us for grandbabies since we gotten married :rofl: but i plan on telling the family when im 12 weeks whenever i do get pregnant
> 
> its gonna be HARD keeping it a secret with me... as i know they're gonna wonder why I will be puking every time i see them :haha:Click to expand...

when do you plan on telling your family? if you do?


----------



## mzswizz

my mom started paying attention. If i turn down a certain food or anything she asks am i pregnant :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol my mom knew i was pregnant with my son because of my hips and my butt lol


----------



## mzswizz

My mom knew the first time i was because i called and told her :rofl: but the nshortly after it ended in m/c so thats why this time im going to wait because i told my parents and told them to keep it a secret for now and my mom ended up telling my whole family :shock:


----------



## sg0720

lol thats great she knew because you called and told her lol..well this time around its going to be a sticky bean (it better lol)


----------



## mzswizz

thats what im saying :rofl: Please be a sticky bean but then i think i would know how to hide it from my mom. If im ever sick around her, i'll just say i tried sushi or a new food and got sick from it. That always works or just tell her ahead of time that i havent been feeling good lately so she wont think anything about it. And its even easier because we only really see my family on the weekends so i can hide it until 12 weeks.


----------



## AC1987

I have a feeling its gonna be a sticky one for me :) I'll tell my mom once i get it confirmed by a doc.


----------



## sg0720

well that is good. i wouldnt be able to help myself id be calling everyone lol but i undersand why you guys wait and thats good too hey at least i know lol hah


----------



## mzswizz

thats great Ashley!!

Sarina-Its going to be hard for me because knowing me i would want to tell the whole world :rofl: but i know just to be on the safe side..im going to just wait it out.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice you know what feels good, just tell ONE friend(make sure they're not a blabbermouth) it really helps :haha: I was going CRAZY so thats what i did. :) I really hope this is your month!! I think it will be :D


----------



## mzswizz

I think if i do get a bfp at 11dpo..i would end up telling him that day :rofl: I would probably be like babes i really think i am pregnant and test even though i know its going to come out positive and then be like omg babes we are pregnant!! I think then i will feel much better because you ladies on BnB will know and DH will know. My friends are such blabbermouths so cant tell them neither until im 12 weeks :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

hey guys well i feel soooo sick today cant seem 2 shake it havent actually been sick tho early night 4 me i think :haha: iv been in bed by 9 every day this week also keep getting loads of cm i can feel it coming out its horrible lol keep checkin my knickers oh the pregnancy joys wuddent change it 4 the world tho :)


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-hope you feel better :hugs: i already want to poas and im only 7dpo :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> hayley-hope you feel better :hugs: i already want to poas and im only 7dpo :rofl:

:rofl: dont blame ya its so hard 2 resist temptation esp when u got ics hangind about begging 2 be peed on :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

exactly tomorrow will make it 8dpo now i have like 7-8 ic's. Im thinking use one tomorrow morning at 8dpo and then on 11dpo, 12dpo, 13dpo, 14dpo. I shouldnt need to test after 14dpo. And i still wont use all the ic's hmm sounds like a good idea :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> exactly tomorrow will make it 8dpo now i have like 7-8 ic's. Im thinking use one tomorrow morning at 8dpo and then on 11dpo, 12dpo, 13dpo, 14dpo. I shouldnt need to test after 14dpo. And i still wont use all the ic's hmm sounds like a good idea :haha:

:haha: thats very naughty but give us somethin 2 examin when u post it on here :happydance: lol


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-Also im feeding my poas addiction at the same time :rofl: Hoping its a bfp this cycle and a sticky bean!


----------



## skyraaa

i think it will b well theres no way u hav missed ov lol


----------



## mzswizz

that is true :rofl: I dont think i would be able to dtd for 2 weeks again so come on bfp :rofl: and the funny thing is..dtd every day wasnt even intentional it just happened :blush:


----------



## AC1987

I feel a little bad... I haven't had a sex drive at ALL!! like theres been no action since nov 29th maybe? my dh says hes fine with it.. but he can't be! I mean we've been bding everyother day since June! :haha: ahh well hoping it comes back :) 

I just had a buffalo chicken sub from subway.. wow HOT!!


----------



## mzswizz

aww man now i want a subway sandwich..might just sneak and go get one at the mall :rofl: 

Sooooo i poas yes yes i know why if im only 7dpo..i dont know im just :wacko: like that :blush: Anyways it came back negative..which i was expecting because its still early. And right before i went to pee i got a sharp pain and now my bbs are starting to hurt. So hopefully that pain was implantation occuring. :thumbup: We shall see when i test tomorrow morning. i got 7 ic's left. Tomorrow will be the last test this week before i test on monday..thats if dh is working :blush:


----------



## skyraaa

u cuddent helpurself cud ya :haha: if implating is happening now u might get a pos in a couple days time :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

No i couldnt..where's the will power :rofl: Hopefully it was implantation. We just have to wait and see. Hope i dont go through all the ic's :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> I feel a little bad... I haven't had a sex drive at ALL!! like theres been no action since nov 29th maybe? my dh says hes fine with it.. but he can't be! I mean we've been bding everyother day since June! :haha: ahh well hoping it comes back :)
> 
> I just had a buffalo chicken sub from subway.. wow HOT!!

my sex drive has gone completely near enough lol im just toooo tired and really cant b bothered think we hav had sex twice in the last week and its been boring spoon sex just coz he wanted it lol


----------



## AC1987

I'm starting to wonder if at 9dpo if I had waited long enough if it woulda been faint. but then I think I implanted later so you coulda JUST implanted or it might late :) To me its ALWAYS heartbreaking to see the first bfn even if it is early :hugs: so hope you're not taking it to heart!


hayley how are you feeling?? Tired like me?


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> No i couldnt..where's the will power :rofl: Hopefully it was implantation. We just have to wait and see. Hope i dont go through all the ic's :rofl:

lol better get more in just incase :haha: iv stopped poas now cant aford it lol


----------



## skyraaa

yep soooo tired been getting headaches on and off and felt sick most of today lol


----------



## mzswizz

no im not taking the bfn to the heart because i knew it was going to come out negative because its only 7dpo and seeing that his is the time implantation could occur, i knew it was a possibility. But i just had to poas..they were calling my name :rofl:

Hayley-I was thinking about buying more but i have decided not to. Instead of testing tomorrow im just going to wait until monday and then work from there. I got 7 left so i wont use them all especially the minute i get a bfp im going to use the digi (well when the line isnt faint).

AFM, im tired and my headache is going away.


----------



## AC1987

I'm so bad for poas... I'm STILL doing it.. just cause well i HAD to see one get really dark..
I admit!! I'm addicted but...
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0004.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 9


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> I'm so bad for poas... I'm STILL doing it.. just cause well i HAD to see one get really dark..
> I admit!! I'm addicted but...

:happydance:love it!!!


----------



## mzswizz

love the lines!!! :happydance: Let's hope im next and i get lines like that if not...then a digi that says pregnant :haha: So off to subway i go because somebody (Ashley :haha:) has gotten me to the point of craving a sub now thanks :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Hey subs are healthy! if you add all the yummy veggies on :thumbup: however felt a little queezy looking at all of it :haha: how odd!!


----------



## mzswizz

oh yes i know they are healthy and sooo yummy :haha: I already know what im going to order :blush: You can tell i been there plenty of times :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Whoa... whats it with moms knowing!? My moms in a different country I didn't even see her, but she calls and is like "Are you pregnant?" WHAT?!!? crazy! :haha: So I told I was but told her not to tell ANYONE!


----------



## josephine3

Loving the dark lines Ashley!!! great stuff!! Knew they'd get darker for you.

Partice naught naughty testing early but yay for us having pics to study - pls post the one in the morning!! 8dpo was when I got my faint positive.... fx'd for you I feel like we have really waited this one ou with you!

Hayley thanks for sticking up for me in first tri! People are really bitchy over there! I cant ask or say anything without people having a go! I saw a few places about the not having pineapple thing and I was quite shocked myself.. i did think surely a bit wont hurt..

Really people are not nice over there, I feel like I cant ask anything anymore :( Thing is its the same names as well that pop up and have a go.. people arent like that on the ttc forum! Im so glad you ladies are there with me!

Iv not been feeling any sickness really yet.. still have the metallic taste in my mouth a lot, my nose bleeds if i blow it and my gums bled this morning too! Im shockingly tired too...


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-they've connected with us when we were in the womb so a mother knows :haha:

Jo-I will post pic in the morning..lets hope for the start of a bfp :thumbup: And you poor thing. Sorry you have to go through the torment. Some women are like that in the ttc forums also. I just dont know what it is. Cant blame hormones or anything i just think thats how they really are. 

AFM, thanks to Ashley im indulging the end of my sub sandwich now :haha: it was the best i must say. Thinking i shouldve bought a foot long instead of a 6-inch :blush: Today is im not anything but relax day for me :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

Hehe I've never bought a footlong... funnily enought i very nearly bought one in town today, trouble is they're very messy to eat out and about and if you save it till you get home it goes cold!!


----------



## josephine3

oooh by the way, Im an appleseed today!!! woo!! or rather, my baby is!! Am loving it!


----------



## loobo83

Evening ladies. Hows everyone doing? Sry not been on - Been working then trying to get the kiddies settled. I swear my 2 are on a mission to make me bald this week. Dont know whats gotten into them. little monsters lol.

Well I am on day 5 of positive opks, still have no idea whats goin on. Keep saying im not gonna test anymore but I cant help myself.

Jo- people like that arent worth bothering about, dont give them a second thought. :hugs:

Hayley - Hope the headaches subside, remember that feeling very well. Think the tiredness might bring them on too.

Ashley - fingers crossed u get your BFP soon. I never got mine till i was 13dpo with last pregnancy so still plenty time xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Yay for your beanie being an appleseed :happydance:

Louise-Kids you gotta love em even if they make you go :wacko: :haha: And btw, was that last message meant for me because Ashley has her bfp already :haha:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I was like I DID get my bfp!! Yes I think she meant you patrice!

aww I kno Jo I keep seeing those nasty people, like fine we shouldn't believe everything we read but theres no need to be nasty about it :hugs: I find people argue over what foods you can or cannot eat also about how to go abouts having a baby GAH! :haha:


AFM... I'm having tacos tonight!!! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

yay for the tacos!! im having salmon and rice tonight.

Louise-thanks. I dont know what dpo i was when i found out that i was pregnant the first time i fell pregnant. It probably was around 9dpo or so because it was a few days after i had the IB (which i didnt know i had because my AFs were whacky). So lets hope the same happens again except for the m/c part of course.


----------



## skyraaa

no probs jo theres no need 4 bitchiness plus il always stick up 4 my bump buddy :haha: 

i do see wot u mean but those woman aint worth worrying about stupid bitches lol


----------



## loobo83

Oh shit yeah sry lol. Yeah patrice was meant for you.

Ashley I bet ur mum was soo excited. shes gonna find it so hard not to tell people that ur bout to be a mummy and her a granny. 

Yeah patrice defo gotta love them, drive me crazy but in a good way. Need eyes in the back of my head. My Christmas Tree has also taken a beaten lol from the youngest, my OH has actaully hazard taped it to Jacks plastic table and put it behind the couch. Will move it on Xmas Eve to put the presents under. lol. xx


----------



## AC1987

She was all like "congratulations!!!" and I'm umm no mom not yet... and then she replies "theres no such thing as a bit pregnant you either are or aren't" :haha: but she told me she'd keep her mouth shut about it, cause she herself has had alot of miscarriages. Though i think shes gonna tell my dad.. cause apparently he asked her to phone me because he had a feeling I was preg... gah creepy!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-:rofl: I laughed at the ending of your comment even though you were talking to Jo.

Louise-My 11 month old nephew is like that. Anything his eyes spot he is grabbing :nope: We are running around everywhere with that little boy :rofl: Poor tree has to be in solitary confinement and the witness protection program just to be safe :haha:

Ashley-its weird how our parents know before we even tell them. And my dh knows my body better than me :haha: He's so good he can tell me when my AF is about to start after we dtd and sure enough it does :haha:


----------



## loobo83

sry about the m/c hun. Until you come on a site like this ya dont realise how common it is. I had one In July of 2009. Had to go in for a D&C. I was pregnant again in the end of August. I know some people arent ready to try again right away but I felt ready. 

The waiting to test is soo bloody annoying. seems to take forever xx


----------



## loobo83

OOOOOH ur parent sound psychic lol. aw they will be so excited. i love grannys and grandads. there so cute haha x


----------



## josephine3

Thanks girls! Im just disappointed, i was looking forward to posting in first tri i thought it would be so exciting and fun but most of my posts have had negative comments and they werent exactly controversial posts!!
Glad I found you guys! at just the right time too!!

patrice I so think you will get it we all must be super fertile after the mcs!

Sorry the kids have wrecked ur tree looboo!!! lol


xxx


----------



## loobo83

mzswizz said:


> Hayley-:rofl: I laughed at the ending of your comment even though you were talking to Jo.
> 
> Louise-My 11 month old nephew is like that. Anything his eyes spot he is grabbing :nope: We are running around everywhere with that little boy :rofl: Poor tree has to be in solitary confinement and the witness protection program just to be safe :haha:
> 
> Ashley-its weird how our parents know before we even tell them. And my dh knows my body better than me :haha: He's so good he can tell me when my AF is about to start after we dtd and sure enough it does :haha:

Lol. Think i might ide behind the couch also. Patrice ur man sounds psychic too haha. go ask him what the lottery numbers will be, could do with a few more pennies in my purse lol. 
Thats cute tho that he is so in tune with ur body  xx


----------



## loobo83

josephine3 said:


> Thanks girls! Im just disappointed, i was looking forward to posting in first tri i thought it would be so exciting and fun but most of my posts have had negative comments and they werent exactly controversial posts!!
> Glad I found you guys! at just the right time too!!
> 
> patrice I so think you will get it we all must be super fertile after the mcs!
> 
> Sorry the kids have wrecked ur tree looboo!!! lol
> 
> 
> xxx

Aw Jo - You could always post here first if you need advice and see if we have any answers. Couple of us have had kids already and couple of us are also preggers so may have some experiences or advice to pass on if needed. Always here to help - sure all the other girlies will agree xxx


Wish chat room was still up and running on this site. x


----------



## josephine3

oh i never saw a chat room, yeah that'd be much easier for us lot!!


----------



## loobo83

josephine3 said:


> oh i never saw a chat room, yeah that'd be much easier for us lot!![/QUO
> 
> 
> There used to be a chatroom hun when i was preg with my 2nd hun but i remember them closing it due to a few girls having huge arguments and slagging other girls off. they obviously never got it up and running again x


----------



## skyraaa

yea i agree with louise we can chat about anything on this thread as u know so any questions ask away :) x


----------



## josephine3

I can imagine the chatroom getting shutdown!! Someone said that first tri is like preparation for baby club apparently posts get shutdown everyday in there! and ttc is sooo supportive!!


----------



## loobo83

Anyone got Facebook? xx


----------



## skyraaa

yep my facebook is hayley kidd-stanton think im the only 1 on there :haha:
add away every1 but shhhhhh about pregnancy :)


----------



## loobo83

Yeah mine is Louise Monaghan. Pic of just my face. But Yeah ssssshhhh bout TTC as no one else knows as they will prob think we are mad. plus steve got 2 older kids who dont know either xx


----------



## loobo83

skyraaa said:


> yep my facebook is hayley kidd-stanton think im the only 1 on there :haha:
> add away every1 but shhhhhh about pregnancy :)


Hayley - Sent u a request hun xx


----------



## skyraaa

accepted hun :)


----------



## mzswizz

Side note: my headache came back and im trying to clean but its bothering me and dh is irritating me ugh just his voice alone. I know that sounds me but im just not in a good mood. 

Louise-:rofl: I should ask him for the lottery numbers :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

Not much point me givin my facebook as Im on here waaaaaaay more hehe!! i only go on fb about once a month!

I better go to bded its the xmas party at nursery tomorrow and santa is coming too!!! it may sound like fun but believe me - its not. :dohh:
30 kids in one small room needing to be entertained while they wait for santa.. All the parents will be there too and it makes you nervous!! not that we do anything bad to the kids but its hard to tell em off infront of their parents, they're harder to control!... plus my one little girl in my group who is only 2 and gorgeous but a right little madam, always wants to sleep and have her dummy but she wont be able to tomorrow as they're seeing santa instead! (she just follows me about and whinges at me she so clingy but i love her - she used to call me mummy!! which melts my heart!) - I know she will be a nightmare tomorrow with so much going on!!! she likes her peace and quiet!

Soooo yeah lol busy day!! See you tomorrow evening if I have the energy left! night night xx


----------



## loobo83

Night Night Jo. hopefully tomoro wont be too stressful..

Jo - Lol. Bet ur OH scared to talk. Hope ur headache gets better soon. nothing worse. 

Us women are like Jekyll and Hyde. One minute we are pouncing on them trying to get in there pants as many times as possible. The next we are moody bitches and want to be left alone lol. 

Poor Men :haha:

Im gonna shoot off too ladies. Got Jacks nativity play tomoro and then Pantomime at night so speak to u all soon. Night Night xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skyraaa

night night ladies spk soon :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Aww Jo-Hope you can make it through the day tomorrow. 

Louise-Have a good day tomorrow. And it is soo true about us :rofl:

AFM, im just mopping and cant wait for tomorrow because i get to take the job test. I keep getting that sharp pain ugh atleast mopping will work it out because im moving alot and my bbs still hurt.


----------



## AC1987

bbs hurting is a great sign! :thumbup: I wish however that my right bb would grow as big as my left :( I hafta be in my sisters wedding party next month and I'm gonna end up stuffing one side of my bra!


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> bbs hurting is a great sign! :thumbup: I wish however that my right bb would grow as big as my left :( I hafta be in my sisters wedding party next month and I'm gonna end up stuffing one side of my bra!

:rofl: i think 1 of mine has grown more then the other too lol. i got bloody work xmas meal on sat iv already told them im driving so cantdrink :thumbup:
but dont know wot 2 wear im soooo bloody bloated atm i look fat in anything :(


----------



## mzswizz

im just hoping my bbs get a little bigger :rofl: DH says he cant wait until i get pregnant because he is finally going to see me fat :shock: did he really say that? And not only that he was like oh you think your butt is big now hehe just waiting until you get pregnant :shock: Men really know what to say to their women! :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I've been skinny for so long that my bloated tummy makes me look like im 3 months preg... its gone down some but oh man I wish I knew how to take the bloat away, I keep having to wear the SAME pair of jeans. Maybe I can convince my DH that i need to go shopping!


----------



## mzswizz

I look 3 months when I eat :rofl: And im small :haha: I already know im going to have DH take me shopping. Im just going to say..i have to carry around our blessing for 9 months so the least you can do is make sure it runs smoothly :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

I'm curious what do your dhs and ohs want your future/babies to be a boy or girl? I know my dh said hes gonna lose his mind if all we have is girls. But I LOVE girl babies.. theres something SO cute about a baby girl in a dress. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

i think dh is aiming more for a boy because he's surrounded by girls and so am i and also i've noticed when he refers to baby he says he and his or the name we picked out which is Pierce Elijah for a boy.


----------



## sg0720

you ladies are great and have great stories. how do you comment on what everyone says i cant keep up lol..


----------



## mzswizz

its called reading and remembering what your response is going to be for comments :haha: its hard but we women can do it.


----------



## sg0720

lol i guess so itll take some practice i will probably get everyones name mixed lol


----------



## mzswizz

i wrote the names down so i dont get mixed up


----------



## sg0720

thats a good idea


----------



## mzswizz

yeah it really does help out alot


----------



## skyraaa

gd morning ladies seems the first thing i do when i wake up is make a cupa tea and update on here im not a addict right :o

and wheres my ticker??? :cry: lol

im happy today although i think iv got a touch of thrush yaay :rofl:
havent had thrush in ages must b all these pregnancy hormones lol, luckerly i dont feel sick yet today :happydance:

how r my lovely ttc buddies and bump buddies :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning,
This weather is rubbish!!! Brr.
Poor you Hayley, I felt I had thrush this morning! It's not nice at all is it. 
Feel knackered today as my cat decided to wake me up last night after being out in the rain, she likes to snuggle up under the covers!!
Happy Friday all x


----------



## skyraaa

no its horrible think il hav 2 find some cream must hav some here somewhere or cud be out of date lol
yeah weather is shit really dark and raining gd job i aint gotta go out i better bloody find some cream lol 
aww bless ur lil cat they hate getting wet dont they lol


----------



## Blondiejay

You're so lucky not to have to go out! I need a duvet day! 
I'm going to my oh's Christmas party tonight BUT I woke up with such a swollen eye. :0( I had an ingrown hair on my eyebrow which I managed to get out a couple of days ago but somehow it's caused the top of my eye to swell...argh!


----------



## skyraaa

ooooh dear lol maybe it will go down by 2night fx 4 ya, ppl on facebook r saying its snowing all i can see is rain lol is it snowin where u r?


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: my tickers bk :happydance:


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Hun.
No snow here just lots of rain in Central London! We haven't had any snow yet.


----------



## skyraaa

well im about an hour and half from u and its snowing i dont like snow :(


----------



## AC1987

I hate snow. I don't wanna see it for a LONG time! 

So I woke up thinking for sure I was gonna puke, tummy has been all flipping about. 
I told my dh that I wanna go see a doc in the 5th week and hes like oh sure thats not for a while yet, and I go... thats next week! :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

lol men r so slow sometimes dont think they understand pregnancy weeks lol, will u hav 2 pay 2 see a doc next week?


----------



## Blondiejay

I don't mind it as long as I don't have to drive or get the train! It looks pretty from the warmth of the living room window!
Do you think it's going to settle?


----------



## Hazybaby84

Morning ladies, so much to catch up on since yesterday.
I am trying to remember everyone's names so please forgive me if I get it wrong. Lol.

Hayley- hope you are feeling better today?

Blondejay-Have you tested yet? 

Ashley- I didn't believe I was pregnant with DD until I had my 12 week scan, lol. I was in complete shock and denial that it had actually happened.
Also my poor OH went the whole 9mths without us having any BD, as I had absolutely no sex drive whatsoever. 

Patrice-Good luck with the test today for your job. 

SJ- How are you?

AFM, my temp went up again this morning and I am now feeling pressure and slight cramps but not my usual af cramps. So I am feeling pretty positive at the mo. 
As for the weather where I am it is absolutely freezing and we have had rain and snow all morning. Which was fun as I had to take DD to a hospital appointment for her eyes, bless her. X


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning!
My name is Susi, i have everyones written down by my computer at work!
It has turned really cold hasn't it! Keep wrapped up!
I didnt test this morning, I just feel a bit silly as I really don't think I am. Maybe I'll do it in the morning just to be sure. X


----------



## Blondiejay

I forgot to say good luck Patrice!!


----------



## skyraaa

Blondiejay said:


> Morning!
> My name is Susi, i have everyones written down by my computer at work!
> It has turned really cold hasn't it! Keep wrapped up!
> I didnt test this morning, I just feel a bit silly as I really don't think I am. Maybe I'll do it in the morning just to be sure. X

dont know if i asked b4 but wot dpo r u now? u dont hav a ticker u neeeeeed one lol


----------



## skyraaa

hey hazel how r u 2day?

i know with my dd i didnt believe it till the scan :) its funny coz wth dd i didnt really worry about miscariage but this time i keep thinking about it :(
i love that im 3days past wot i got 2 last month with my chemical :) but if i feel anything wet downthere i hav 2 check luckerly its just cm ooooh i hate this worrying 

and now iv got thrush lol happy dayz :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Hayley, Yeah I would hafta pay if I went to the doc, but we do have health insurrance but I will hafta pay for a percentage.(Not sure if the health insurrance covers pregnancy) 


Hazel, Oh I'm pretty convinced I'm pregnant now, I just wish my dh could come to terms with it, kinda anxious to see a doc cause my dh would believe a doc if they said I was preg :haha:

Suzy, I can't remember everyones name here!! Just some :haha:


----------



## Hazybaby84

Blondiejay said:


> Morning!
> My name is Susi, i have everyones written down by my computer at work!
> It has turned really cold hasn't it! Keep wrapped up!
> I didnt test this morning, I just feel a bit silly as I really don't think I am. Maybe I'll do it in the morning just to be sure. X

Morning Susi, I think I might just have to write it down as well. There is so many to remember! It has definitely turned cold, it's been so bitter but I suppose I should be grateful it has been mild so far until now and it is December! I am testing tomorrow as I will be 11dpo. You never know i haven't had really any symptoms, maybe we both are and our bodies just want to give us a happy surprise. So f'xd! X


----------



## Blondiejay

Hayley,that's great you've gone over your date!

Well this is my first month trying, I'm on cycle day 26 now. I only noticed cm on Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday and maybe a little this morning. It's all quite confusing! 

Not sure how to get a ticker, I joined fertility friend yesterday.


----------



## josephine3

Well girls, Im missing the xmas party for the kiddies at work :cry: Last night I had terrible stomach pains and was terrified I'd wake up to a pool of blood..

Instead I woke up in the night to puke... about 10 times.. I have sickness and diarheaa :( I feel soooo poorly, I dont know if its pregnancy or a stomach bug, Im on the sofa I reallllly want to get some juce or soup but my oh is still at work and Im scared I wont make it to the shop without throwing up again.. ewwwwww i feel so awful.. the dog is huffing and puffing at me cos I've not taken him a walk too !


----------



## josephine3

still mega scared I will miscarry, I did a hpt this morning tho and its still nice and dark.. no bleeding so I guess unless i start then Im ok?? or might the cramps start first..? :(


----------



## AC1987

josephine3 said:


> still mega scared I will miscarry, I did a hpt this morning tho and its still nice and dark.. no bleeding so I guess unless i start then Im ok?? or might the cramps start first..? :(

:hugs: awww I'm sorry.. could be your stomach is cramping because of the puking or diarreah, I know I feel terrible after those even if I'm not preg, so could be everything combined making you feel awful!! And I've always heard that the first tri is the worst! Sucks about your dog! Maybe its worried about u


----------



## Hazybaby84

skyraaa said:


> hey hazel how r u 2day?
> 
> i know with my dd i didnt believe it till the scan :) its funny coz wth dd i didnt really worry about miscariage but this time i keep thinking about it :(
> i love that im 3days past wot i got 2 last month with my chemical :) but if i feel anything wet downthere i hav 2 check luckerly its just cm ooooh i hate this worrying
> 
> and now iv got thrush lol happy dayz :haha:

Lol, it's funny I was the other way round. I was constantly worrying about miscarrying with my DD but I had no reason too. With my miscarriage in May I was really shocked as I presumed everything would be fine and that it just wouldn't happen to me. Goodness knows what I will be like this time when I get my bfp. I am sure your beanie is a sticky one, I bet you anything that it will be so sticky that when it is ready to finally come out and say hello to the world, you will be 2 weeks over due.  X


----------



## Blondiejay

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Hazel, let us know!! X


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry to hear you're poorly Ashley, rest up. X

Sorry I meant Jo!! X


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Hope you feel better :hugs: And our pets are usually close to us especially when they know we are not feeling good or just down etc. I think the crampign is from the vomiting because my stomach cramps when that happens.

Thanks to all the ladies wishing me good luck. 

And boo for all the bad weather you ladies have. Its only cool in Florida. Not raining or snowing thank goodness. Well where I am located..i would never see snow..nothing but good old sunshine which makes everyone stay in the house and become best friends with the a/c at times :rofl:

AFM, Well today is the day for the police dispatcher :happydance: I know im going to ace it with no problem so cant wait to update you ladies. iM not going to poas again until 11dpo. Below are the pics of the tests i took so far :blush: And before i go do the test i have to say Happy 1 yr Birthday Tacarus
Love my nephew :cloud9:

top ic is 7dpo and bottom is today


----------



## Hazybaby84

josephine3 said:


> still mega scared I will miscarry, I did a hpt this morning tho and its still nice and dark.. no bleeding so I guess unless i start then Im ok?? or might the cramps start first..? :(

Hugs Hun, I am sure its just a bug at the very worst. Try not to get too stressed as you will only make yourself feel worse. Is there nothing you could try and eat that is light indoors? X


----------



## skyraaa

patrice i dont want 2 get ur hopes up but i see something:happydance: i think this defo cud b it 4 u :)
and ur lil nethew is as cute as a button :)

jo i think it sounds like u got a tummy bug or food poisoning and ur cramping is from that :( poor u dont worry about bubs he/she is tucked up warm wot ur going through isnt affectin lo :) 

big :hugs: xx


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi Patrice, just looked at the test pics and I think I can see faint lines on both pics. I think you have got your bfp, can't wait till your 11dpo to see if they show up better. I an so excited I do love seeing people get their bfp's. X


----------



## skyraaa

Hazybaby84 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> hey hazel how r u 2day?
> 
> i know with my dd i didnt believe it till the scan :) its funny coz wth dd i didnt really worry about miscariage but this time i keep thinking about it :(
> i love that im 3days past wot i got 2 last month with my chemical :) but if i feel anything wet downthere i hav 2 check luckerly its just cm ooooh i hate this worrying
> 
> and now iv got thrush lol happy dayz :haha:
> 
> Lol, it's funny I was the other way round. I was constantly worrying about miscarrying with my DD but I had no reason too. With my miscarriage in May I was really shocked as I presumed everything would be fine and that it just wouldn't happen to me. Goodness knows what I will be like this time when I get my bfp. I am sure your beanie is a sticky one, I bet you anything that it will be so sticky that when it is ready to finally come out and say hello to the world, you will be 2 weeks over due.  XClick to expand...

:haha: yeah knowing my luck dd was a week late that done my head in enough lol, see i was fine didnt think id miscarry last month i thought iv had a healthy pregnancy il b fine so thats prob why im thinking about it now


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley and Hazel-Really? I was thinking i seen faint lines but then again i thought maybe it was line eye :blush: Hoping on monday i get better results...more like a bfp :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> Hayley and Hazel-Really? I was thinking i seen faint lines but then again i thought maybe it was line eye :blush: Hoping on monday i get better results...more like a bfp :haha:

i wont b suprised if u hav a no doubt about it :bfp: on monday oooooooh im excited 4 u x


----------



## Hazybaby84

skyraaa said:


> Hazybaby84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> hey hazel how r u 2day?
> 
> i know with my dd i didnt believe it till the scan :) its funny coz wth dd i didnt really worry about miscariage but this time i keep thinking about it :(
> i love that im 3days past wot i got 2 last month with my chemical :) but if i feel anything wet downthere i hav 2 check luckerly its just cm ooooh i hate this worrying
> 
> and now iv got thrush lol happy dayz :haha:
> 
> Lol, it's funny I was the other way round. I was constantly worrying about miscarrying with my DD but I had no reason too. With my miscarriage in May I was really shocked as I presumed everything would be fine and that it just wouldn't happen to me. Goodness knows what I will be like this time when I get my bfp. I am sure your beanie is a sticky one, I bet you anything that it will be so sticky that when it is ready to finally come out and say hello to the world, you will be 2 weeks over due.  XClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: yeah knowing my luck dd was a week late that done my head in enough lol, see i was fine didnt think id miscarry last month i thought iv had a healthy pregnancy il b fine so thats prob why im thinking about it nowClick to expand...

A week late lol, jeez I think that would be enough to drive any woman insane. Mine was 10days early, I had her the day I was supposed to of been induced. Lol didn't make it as far as actually being induced. I am kind of glad she was a little early though as was 8lb 5oz at birth lol. X


----------



## Hazybaby84

skyraaa said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> Hayley and Hazel-Really? I was thinking i seen faint lines but then again i thought maybe it was line eye :blush: Hoping on monday i get better results...more like a bfp :haha:
> 
> i wont b suprised if u hav a no doubt about it :bfp: on monday oooooooh im excited 4 u xClick to expand...

I agree! How exciting, f'xd! X


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, I'm excited to see your tests in a few days! Try to hold off testing for 2-3 days(YEA RIGHT I know :winkwink:) :haha:

Uh oh... I think MS will be hitting me this weekend(2 christmas parties GREAT!!) Though I must admit its gonna be humorous watching DH explain why I'm not feeling well


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> Patrice, I'm excited to see your tests in a few days! Try to hold off testing for 2-3 days(YEA RIGHT I know :winkwink:) :haha:
> 
> Uh oh... I think MS will be hitting me this weekend(2 christmas parties GREAT!!) Though I must admit its gonna be humorous watching DH explain why I'm not feeling well

:haha: just accepted hun seems crazy we got our own lil world here where we talk openly about our pregnancies and facebook knows nothing hahahaha i think il only anounce it on fb when i hav had my 12 week scan :)


----------



## skyraaa

Hazybaby84 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazybaby84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> hey hazel how r u 2day?
> 
> i know with my dd i didnt believe it till the scan :) its funny coz wth dd i didnt really worry about miscariage but this time i keep thinking about it :(
> i love that im 3days past wot i got 2 last month with my chemical :) but if i feel anything wet downthere i hav 2 check luckerly its just cm ooooh i hate this worrying
> 
> and now iv got thrush lol happy dayz :haha:
> 
> Lol, it's funny I was the other way round. I was constantly worrying about miscarrying with my DD but I had no reason too. With my miscarriage in May I was really shocked as I presumed everything would be fine and that it just wouldn't happen to me. Goodness knows what I will be like this time when I get my bfp. I am sure your beanie is a sticky one, I bet you anything that it will be so sticky that when it is ready to finally come out and say hello to the world, you will be 2 weeks over due.  XClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: yeah knowing my luck dd was a week late that done my head in enough lol, see i was fine didnt think id miscarry last month i thought iv had a healthy pregnancy il b fine so thats prob why im thinking about it nowClick to expand...
> 
> A week late lol, jeez I think that would be enough to drive any woman insane. Mine was 10days early, I had her the day I was supposed to of been induced. Lol didn't make it as far as actually being induced. I am kind of glad she was a little early though as was 8lb 5oz at birth lol. XClick to expand...

bloody hell lol good job imagin how big she wud of been if u had been any later defo of needed stitches :haha:


----------



## AC1987

skyraaa said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Patrice, I'm excited to see your tests in a few days! Try to hold off testing for 2-3 days(YEA RIGHT I know :winkwink:) :haha:
> 
> Uh oh... I think MS will be hitting me this weekend(2 christmas parties GREAT!!) Though I must admit its gonna be humorous watching DH explain why I'm not feeling well
> 
> :haha: just accepted hun seems crazy we got our own lil world here where we talk openly about our pregnancies and facebook knows nothing hahahaha i think il only anounce it on fb when i hav had my 12 week scan :)Click to expand...

Yeah I will wait til I hear that its healthy and everything is a ok! But also will not go too overboard on fb because I have a sis thats been trying for ages and it'll just hurt her! 

Anyways I'm off to put together a gingerbread house!


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Patrice, I'm excited to see your tests in a few days! Try to hold off testing for 2-3 days(YEA RIGHT I know :winkwink:) :haha:
> 
> Uh oh... I think MS will be hitting me this weekend(2 christmas parties GREAT!!) Though I must admit its gonna be humorous watching DH explain why I'm not feeling well
> 
> :haha: just accepted hun seems crazy we got our own lil world here where we talk openly about our pregnancies and facebook knows nothing hahahaha i think il only anounce it on fb when i hav had my 12 week scan :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I will wait til I hear that its healthy and everything is a ok! But also will not go too overboard on fb because I have a sis thats been trying for ages and it'll just hurt her!
> 
> Anyways I'm off to put together a gingerbread house!Click to expand...

sounds fun gl :)


----------



## sjbenefield

Hey there guys I'm doing good now, I've calmed down a bit, think maybe to much stress was getting to me....but I think things are ooook now ... Anywho but "supposedly" Im supposed to ov in the next few days :happydance: and getting plenty of BDing (woohoo :sex:) yay!! And I'm off work today :D how is everyone... I need to learn names help! Mzswizz ur tests look promising :dust:


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!! managed to stagger to the shop and bought things that are terrible in pregnancy!! fizzy pop its helping to settle my stomach and sweets to give me a little energy boost without having to really eat.. i did get some soup tho will try that if the pop stays down!!

I know that they say bleeding without cramping is usually ok, but how about cramping with no bleeding?? Im probly just being paranoid I know, but the pains were sooo bad last night i couldnt sleep a wink..

Patrice Im sure I see somethings on todays tests, definitely on the top one on the second pic!! it looks like mine did at 8dpo!!! And my clear bfp was 11dpo!! Yayyyy I knew it.. really cheered me u to see those pics!! good luck with your test xx


----------



## josephine3

Ok someone tell me to stay away from google...its got me worried sick.. its saying that severe nausea can be a sign of molar pregnancy... now im worrying its a missed m/c cos I have pain but no bleeding... gah why did i google.. if i listened to it i'd be down the a&e by now..

when really.. there has been a stomach bug going round at work and several staff have been off with it... so its the most likely cause!!


----------



## sg0720

josephine3 said:


> Ok someone tell me to stay away from google...its got me worried sick.. its saying that severe nausea can be a sign of molar pregnancy... now im worrying its a missed m/c cos I have pain but no bleeding... gah why did i google.. if i listened to it i'd be down the a&e by now..
> 
> when really.. there has been a stomach bug going round at work and several staff have been off with it... so its the most likely cause!!

hey i wouldnt worry about anything unless you see blood because the cramping could still be your body adjusting to being pregnant and i have heard that it is normal to have cramping at this point. Since there is a bug going around sadly your probably catching that. good luck and i hope you feel better.


----------



## sg0720

sjbenefield said:


> Hey there guys I'm doing good now, I've calmed down a bit, think maybe to much stress was getting to me....but I think things are ooook now ... Anywho but "supposedly" Im supposed to ov in the next few days :happydance: and getting plenty of BDing (woohoo :sex:) yay!! And I'm off work today :D how is everyone... I need to learn names help! Mzswizz ur tests look promising :dust:

good luck :dust: i hope you have a lucky husband who with BD with you on the right days lol (mine gives me trouble)


----------



## sg0720

AC1987 said:


> Patrice, I'm excited to see your tests in a few days! Try to hold off testing for 2-3 days(YEA RIGHT I know :winkwink:) :haha:
> 
> Uh oh... I think MS will be hitting me this weekend(2 christmas parties GREAT!!) Though I must admit its gonna be humorous watching DH explain why I'm not feeling well

AW i hope you dont get MS too bad and it will last a little bit and go away because MS is no fun. good luck with that


----------



## sg0720

skyraaa said:


> hey hazel how r u 2day?
> 
> i know with my dd i didnt believe it till the scan :) its funny coz wth dd i didnt really worry about miscariage but this time i keep thinking about it :(
> i love that im 3days past wot i got 2 last month with my chemical :) but if i feel anything wet downthere i hav 2 check luckerly its just cm ooooh i hate this worrying
> 
> and now iv got thrush lol happy dayz :haha:

im so happy for you. i know this will be a sticky little bean for you. good luck hope you have a smooth pregnancy


----------



## sg0720

patrice i cant wait to see more tests in a few days!!!!! :dust:

sorry if i forgot anyone. lol..

as for me today i am 8dpo today and my period tracker which was off this month says my period is due today--NO SIGN of her at all...

I averaged AF due the 22nd

and another phone app said Dec 29 lol that is y i am waiting so long to test lol....but i know for sure when i ovulated so thats how i averaged it out and i have a 34 day cycle


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> hey hazel how r u 2day?
> 
> i know with my dd i didnt believe it till the scan :) its funny coz wth dd i didnt really worry about miscariage but this time i keep thinking about it :(
> i love that im 3days past wot i got 2 last month with my chemical :) but if i feel anything wet downthere i hav 2 check luckerly its just cm ooooh i hate this worrying
> 
> and now iv got thrush lol happy dayz :haha:
> 
> im so happy for you. i know this will be a sticky little bean for you. good luck hope you have a smooth pregnancyClick to expand...

thank u hun :hugs: im hoping u b joining me soon :)


----------



## skyraaa

jo the fact u hav got the squits as well as sickness mean u hav a horrible sickness bug and u r gonna b cramping bloody horrible i feel 4 u hun .... but stop worrying about ur bubs he/she is fine its just u thats not :(x


----------



## sg0720

thank you. this is my only shot at getting pregnant if it doesnt happen i probably wont get pregnant possibly until middle or end of the year possibly 2013...ehhh


----------



## josephine3

you really think so hayley?? Im scared!!! I have back pain too :( I just hope this soup stays down then I'll be a little less worried


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> thank you. this is my only shot at getting pregnant if it doesnt happen i probably wont get pregnant possibly until middle or end of the year possibly 2013...ehhh

oh no how come hun? x


----------



## sjbenefield

sg0720 said:


> sjbenefield said:
> 
> 
> Hey there guys I'm doing good now, I've calmed down a bit, think maybe to much stress was getting to me....but I think things are ooook now ... Anywho but "supposedly" Im supposed to ov in the next few days :happydance: and getting plenty of BDing (woohoo :sex:) yay!! And I'm off work today :D how is everyone... I need to learn names help! Mzswizz ur tests look promising :dust:
> 
> good luck :dust: i hope you have a lucky husband who with BD with you on the right days lol (mine gives me trouble)Click to expand...

Thanks!!!! You could always tie him up and force cooperation lol aww I'm sorry mine likes to pretend to be uninterested which can be irritating especially when ur in the mood on not just tryna bd but it will be ok:)


And I'm so happy for everyone and their good news lately!!!! :D


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> you really think so hayley?? Im scared!!! I have back pain too :( I just hope this soup stays down then I'll be a little less worried

yes i do think, u will prob hav bk pain from heaving ur guts up all night honestly hun ur lil bean wont know anything about this defo wont b affecting him/her or shud i say ur appleseed :happydance:

il b a appleseed tomorro yay


----------



## josephine3

yeah i saw that you will be an appleseed tomorrow wooo!! cant wait to see what comes next!


----------



## AC1987

I can't wait to become an appleseed! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies eeek now m excited about testing on monday!! Just finished testing so now got to have a long drive home.


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> Thanks ladies eeek now m excited about testing on monday!! Just finished testing so now got to have a long drive home.

:happydance: hope it went well :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww Jo it really does sound like a bug to me, it's goibg around lots. Please stay off Google!!

Can't wait for Monday Patrice!!

So I bought a pregnancy test and it's a bfn! The witch is due on Sunday/Monday (I realised I've been working it out wrong!!). It's ok though, it's our first month trying.


----------



## josephine3

Thanks Susi (if i remember right).. u never know maybe its too early!!! still have fx'd! 

I managed to eat my soup gonna go have a lil lie down methinks x


----------



## WrightMom2be

Good morning ladies!! I got my results back from my u/s yesterday. It did confirm that I have a 3 1/2cm. cyst on my right ovary. They told me not to worry but that it was a little bigger than normal (2cm.) They want to have me do another u/s in 3 months to check on the size. Also AF is due today and there is no sign of her, aside from having sore bbs. If she doesn't show today I will be testing tomorrow.


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry to hear about your cyst Teresa but I understand they are quite common and harmless. It's good you now know what it is. 
Good luck for you test tomorrow!! X


----------



## WrightMom2be

Thank you Susi! I'm not too worried about the cyst, if it starts getting bigger I will. Everything is crossed for my bfp. :)


----------



## sg0720

skyraaa said:


> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> thank you. this is my only shot at getting pregnant if it doesnt happen i probably wont get pregnant possibly until middle or end of the year possibly 2013...ehhh
> 
> oh no how come hun? xClick to expand...

because unless some miracle happens with my fiance and he starts BD'n with me every other day to make sure we catch our eggy itll be really hard for me to get pregnant with out his cooperation but i like SJ's idea i will force conception on him LOL


----------



## sg0720

WrightMom2be said:


> Thank you Susi! I'm not too worried about the cyst, if it starts getting bigger I will. Everything is crossed for my bfp. :)

sometimes the cysts will go away on there own =] and i will keep my FX for your BFP :dust:


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> thank you. this is my only shot at getting pregnant if it doesnt happen i probably wont get pregnant possibly until middle or end of the year possibly 2013...ehhh
> 
> oh no how come hun? xClick to expand...
> 
> because unless some miracle happens with my fiance and he starts BD'n with me every other day to make sure we catch our eggy itll be really hard for me to get pregnant with out his cooperation but i like SJ's idea i will force conception on him LOLClick to expand...

oh i see so he doesnt hav a veryhigh sex drive :( does he want a baby or is he more relaxedabout it all?


----------



## skyraaa

WrightMom2be said:


> Good morning ladies!! I got my results back from my u/s yesterday. It did confirm that I have a 3 1/2cm. cyst on my right ovary. They told me not to worry but that it was a little bigger than normal (2cm.) They want to have me do another u/s in 3 months to check on the size. Also AF is due today and there is no sign of her, aside from having sore bbs. If she doesn't show today I will be testing tomorrow.

aww hun sorry about ur cyst but im loving af hasnt come :) keeping fx for u for tomorro when u test
really hope u get a bfp u deserve it hun x


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Heyyyy ladies! 

Wow, what an epic catch up! 

Patrice - i totally see lines! Can't wait til you test on Monday! Sooooo exciting! And your nephew is gorgeous! A heartbreaker in the making!

Jo, sorry you've been poorly and STAY AWAY from Google! Try and relax (I know....'yeah right') I'm sure everything is fine with your little Appleseed, just make sure you take it easy.


----------



## WrightMom2be

Thanks Hayley!! If no bfp, theres always next month with the extra help from clomid. :)


----------



## skyraaa

WrightMom2be said:


> Thanks Hayley!! If no bfp, theres always next month with the extra help from clomid. :)

yay 4 clomid but im hoping u wont need it :D


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Ashley, what are men like?! He'll believe it when he sees an actual baby, I'm sure!! Hope you feel better soon me dear...


----------



## sg0720

skyraaa said:


> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> thank you. this is my only shot at getting pregnant if it doesnt happen i probably wont get pregnant possibly until middle or end of the year possibly 2013...ehhh
> 
> oh no how come hun? xClick to expand...
> 
> because unless some miracle happens with my fiance and he starts BD'n with me every other day to make sure we catch our eggy itll be really hard for me to get pregnant with out his cooperation but i like SJ's idea i will force conception on him LOLClick to expand...
> 
> oh i see so he doesnt hav a veryhigh sex drive :( does he want a baby or is he more relaxedabout it all?Click to expand...

he says he doesnt like sex to feel like a chore so that lowers his sex drive and he doesnt believe in ovulation and all that he thinks that it will just happen when ever it happens..which i totally disagree with


----------



## skyraaa

sg just dont mention the big o word 2 him around o why dont u both relax a few wines see where the night takes ya , or just rape him in his sleep :haha:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Who's feeling festive today?! The Xmas bug has got me this week! Me and oh went out and bought our first xmas tree together last night and it's so pwetty! I've wrapped up all his gifts and put them under the tree. He's been shopping today and just called to say he's on his way back with presents to go under the tree for me! Eek! I hope they're wrapped!

TMI alert!! 

Just an update, I'm at 5dpo today and have a really noticeable heavy bladder type of feeling. A bit like when you get a uti but no pain when i pee. Just a discomfort. Also very constipated. I've been eating well and don't usually have a problem with my bowel movements but it's really ouch!

Clearly I'm obsessing a bit with the symptom spotting but has anyone had this at all? I really want to hang a positive pee stick on my beautiful Christmas tree! (yes, really!)


----------



## sg0720

lol yeah i am if i am not pregnant i am not going to forget about it for a while and see what happens i just see it like think that i am not pregnant it is for a reason you know...so i wil be ok with it even tho i would love to be pregnant again and expand my family. how are you feeling?


----------



## skyraaa

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> Who's feeling festive today?! The Xmas bug has got me this week! Me and oh went out and bought our first xmas tree together last night and it's so pwetty! I've wrapped up all his gifts and put them under the tree. He's been shopping today and just called to say he's on his way back with presents to go under the tree for me! Eek! I hope they're wrapped!
> 
> TMI alert!!
> 
> Just an update, I'm at 5dpo today and have a really noticeable heavy bladder type of feeling. A bit like when you get a uti but no pain when i pee. Just a discomfort. Also very constipated. I've been eating well and don't usually have a problem with my bowel movements but it's really ouch!
> 
> Clearly I'm obsessing a bit with the symptom spotting but has anyone had this at all? I really want to hang a positive pee stick on my beautiful Christmas tree! (yes, really!)

yep im feeling the same this yr cant wait till xmas normally im such a scrouge
lol but i think i like it now coz summer is older :) and il b 6weeks then :happydance:
ur symptoms sound gd im still really constipated lol its defo a symptom


----------



## sg0720

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> Who's feeling festive today?! The Xmas bug has got me this week! Me and oh went out and bought our first xmas tree together last night and it's so pwetty! I've wrapped up all his gifts and put them under the tree. He's been shopping today and just called to say he's on his way back with presents to go under the tree for me! Eek! I hope they're wrapped!
> 
> TMI alert!!
> 
> Just an update, I'm at 5dpo today and have a really noticeable heavy bladder type of feeling. A bit like when you get a uti but no pain when i pee. Just a discomfort. Also very constipated. I've been eating well and don't usually have a problem with my bowel movements but it's really ouch!
> 
> Clearly I'm obsessing a bit with the symptom spotting but has anyone had this at all? I really want to hang a positive pee stick on my beautiful Christmas tree! (yes, really!)

well seems like my bladder cant hold very much and when i was doing some jumping jacks some came out :blush: thank god i had a panty liner on and we put our xmas tree up and lights around the house. we had to take all of our ornaments off of it because my son thinks there balls and kept grabbing them but it still look pretty with the lights =]


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Haaaaa! That's so funny (sorry!) 

Note to self - avoid doing jumping jacks!!


Oh my god! My oh just arrived with tons of gifts for me! I'm so spoilt this year!! They're all wrapped as well - although I'm sure his mother had something to do with it!!


----------



## sg0720

lol yes it is funny! i was laughing too. i couldnt believe it


----------



## AC1987

I hope this makes everyone drool!!

Pardon my messy table :p
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0002 (2).jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 10









DSCF0003.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> I hope this makes everyone drool!!
> 
> Pardon my messy table :p

Er....yes it does! Yummo!


----------



## skyraaa

oooh very nice ashley :) i do like gingerbread yum


----------



## josephine3

Well Im back from my nap - have stopped throwing up so thats good.. still having major cramps tho which im worrying myself about. :( I know this is gonna sound werid, and its major tmi but you ladies can cope lol... this all started with the pains last night after i went for a no.2 and pushed a little too hard i think??! (have been constipated) Can this make you mc?? I know you'll all say no but it just feels like it would and it seems odd that i was fine till after that :shrug:

sg - my oh was like that, not believing that you have to do it at a certain time and it'll 'happen when it happens' :dohh: annoying isnt it!!


----------



## josephine3

OOps i scared everyone off with my tmi :blush:

p.s. ashley thats a work of art!! i wouldnt want to eat it!


----------



## AC1987

Nah you didn't scare me off LOL I can't give you any help though. 

So tired! My backs been killing me too... hoping to get some sleep tonight :)


----------



## josephine3

Yeah mine hurts.. I looked up the pooping thing online lol and everyone says you cant hurt the baby but...hmm.. about 6 months ago I was a little late for my period and when 'going' i felt a popping sensation then started bleeding the next day.. so now paranoid!! Im paranoid about everything today arghhh... think Im feeling like you were the other day as except this awful tummy bug iv not really got any symptoms today, my sore boobs are gone and I just dont 'feel' preg today :nope:


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies,

i also just woke up from a nap . and im feeling some cramping again in my left ovary area. I love the gingerbread house it does look tasty. And jo for some reason lately i have been having trouble having a BM too i go but after a few tries of going to the toilet and when i go to sit and try to go and push i start getting a really bad cramping feeling which i think is normal probably because it is having trouble coming out im no poop or digestive expert lol but that my conclusion...

They say when your around your due date not to push to hard b cuz you might kick start labor but idk how much truth to that is

and 1 question where is your uterus located i see people saying they feel "blank" in there uterus and ive always wondered where it is located


----------



## josephine3

not sure what you mean by feeling 'blank' in the uterus??


----------



## sg0720

they say like they feel cramping in there uterus or a dull feeling or something i put "blank" because it people say different things


----------



## josephine3

well..the same place where you feel period pain!!


----------



## sg0720

ok thanks


----------



## mzswizz

how's everyone?

quick update: AFM, the test was easy so i know i passed :happydance: also i have now started to have pink spotting. It started after sex :shrug: hopefully this is IB because i had IB when i became pregnant the first time. :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

congrats in advanced on ur test lol and yay good luck i hope it is IB!!

i am doing good still cramping a bit but im good. it alternates left ovary are to right soo..im not sure but ....i got my fx


----------



## mzswizz

i had cramps on and off too yesterday but nothing today. so i dont know whats going on


----------



## sg0720

can u tell the difference if the cramping is in your ovary or uterus?


----------



## mzswizz

yeah when its in the uterus its like under my belly button but in my ovaries, it on either my left or right side.


----------



## sg0720

oh okay thanks.


----------



## mzswizz

you're welcome sarina.


----------



## sg0720

how are you feeling


----------



## mzswizz

Well i feel pretty okay. Im just watching the pink bleeding to see what happens. Hoping it doesnt turn into an early AF. but i wasnt bleeding until we dtd so im assuming if i am pregnant...its bleeding during sex because we were kind of rough :blush: so now we shall wait and see. Dh is alelready excited saying he knocked me up :rofl: and he said cant wait until af due date so we can see pregnant on the digi :rofl: well looks like somebody knows something i dont :haha: and i had a mild cramp with the bleeding so going to see if it stops tomorrow. how are you doing?


----------



## mzswizz

Well just went to the bathroom and the light pink spotting/bleeding has stopped :happydance: God please let this mean bfp and sticky bean!


----------



## skyraaa

ooooh patrice this sounds promising or it cud of been u and dh dtd 2 rough and irratated ur cervix it get specially sensitive in some pregnant woman :):happydance:

jo stop worrying u cant bring on mc from pushing 2 hard havin a bm x
i know u must b panicing bless ya but ur bean is far up in ur uterus and attatched lol 

afm im a .......... APPLESEED!!! :happydance: im a bit excited lol lil things hey 

woke up with a lovely headache and doesnt even feel like iv been asleep so bloody tired and gotta go xmas food shopping 2day aaaaarrgh lol gonna b harsh il end up running some old ppl over with my trolly lol
why is it they always feel the need 2 stop in the middle of the isle and hav a conversation!!!! plus il b stressed lol

and got works xmas meal no 1 knows im preggas just need 2 find something that hides my bloat lol


----------



## AC1987

I'm getting a little excited! I just need to pass this weekend and I'll feel like it for sure is a sticky one! :thumbup:

Patrice your signs sound great!!

Hayley i hear you on being tired I'm exhausted without even doing anything i feel SO lazy!! :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

i think we all got sticky beanies :happydance: :) x


----------



## loobo83

Afternoon ladies. How is everyone?

Patrice fingers crossed for you. Sounds like a good sign. Hard not to get ur hopes up sometimes and its gonna be sooo hard just waiting to test. Sending lots of babydust ur way.

Ashley - Sounds like a lovely sticky beanie to me xx

Hayley - Im with u on the whole - "oh hello, how about we just stand in everyones bloody way and have a convo and see how many people we could piss off. Trolleys should have horns on them lol.

Well ladies that me just had my 7th positive opk in a row. Really have no idea whats going on. Dont temp, this is first cycle, and they been positive since CD16. Had negatives before CD16 so know its picked up a surge but why 7 days in a row. I have been preg 4 times so know I have no probs in getting pregnant. God Knows. Kinda getting fed up now. Had no EWCM either. Sorry for the rant. After waiting for a positive im now praying for a neg to suggest ovulation xx


----------



## skyraaa

loobo only 1 expanation 4 it ur realising 7 eggs = omg 7 babies!!

only kidding hun how long are ur cycles normanaly and wot day r u on?? stop poas now just get lots of bding in i think opks r more trouble then there worth i literally estimated my ov both times and got pregnant but thats prob 2 do with rapng oh every night so knew i was covered :)


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- LOL its nice to see how excited your husband is about all of this. i thnk when you test you will get you BFP and it will be a sticky one

AFM--my son is driving me nuts. my CP is still really high my CM is clear with bits of lotion and i am still cramping which is also new since it has been consistent for days and days..and NO sign of AF.. fx


----------



## sjbenefield

Ladies I had a dream last night that I miscarried and was running all over town to find hpts!!!! :wacko::cry: what in the world!!


----------



## sg0720

my mom always tells me dreams are opposite!! =]


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley & Hayley-I know you both have sticky beans :happydance: 

Hayley-I think thats whats going on. I think its because we had rough sex and he was really "deep" in there which would explain alot. :blush:

Louise-I agree with Hayley. If i were you i would stop testing because its going to cause stress. Just dtd and wait for AF due date (with poas in between to kill time :rofl: )

Sarina-I know. He is very excited. He is so optimistic got to love him for that :blush: Now we have to wait and see.

SJ-I agree with Sarina. They say dreams mean the opposite of what happened. So fxed this means bfp for you :thumbup:

AFM, im 9dpo today :happydance: The bleeding has came back. DH keeps reminding me that we had rough sex and that may be the cause of the bleed. He still says he thinks im pregnant which i "feel" like i am too. But we shall see. Hoping its not AF just coming early. I want a bfp already :rofl: Has anybody ever experienced bleeding after sex during pregnancy?


----------



## sg0720

i cant wait to see your other test monday...i like to see BFP even if i dont get mine i get so happy for other people...2 of my cousins just had there babies one had her boy a couple weeks ago and the other one had her little girl yesterday and i am so happy for them..=]


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sarina. I am hoping its a bfp on monday. Only 1 more day left i have to rush through so the next day i test :rofl: So hoping this isnt early AF trying to start. But i think AF starting at 8dpo is kind of early. And congrats to your cousins. Cant wait for you to get your bfp FXed


----------



## sjbenefield

Oh dear lord thank u ladies :) I hope it means the opposite I've been feeling really happy the last couple of days so that would be a nice addition, any of u ladies have the "pregnancy dreams"??..... I've decided unless I have some serious symptoms I wOnt test again until the supposed due date for my next AF..... I hope all of u ladies are doing well I'm still trying to catch up with all the posts lol


----------



## mzswizz

SJ-what's funny is you just reminded me that last night i had a dream that i was testing with the ic's and they were positive! Like lovely matching dark lines! Hopefully that dream doesnt mean the opposite :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

thanks i hope so. and SJ last night i had a dream i was using a ton of preseed and my fiance would not have sex with me lol i was following him all around and as i was doing that it was leaking out lol...

lol patrice i hope your dream isnt opposite lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-your dream is funny :haha: And i think its because i have baby on the brain :rofl: or more like poas on my brain :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol yes i bet that is why. i am so surprised at myself that i am not symptom spotting and right now having every symptom possible LOL


----------



## mzswizz

same here. Im not really symptom spotting just things that i've noticed. which reminds me...symptoms list ALERT!!!

1) sharp pain shooting through my right bb last night (TWICE oww)
2) on and off bleeding (lighter than af flow..majority when i wipe)
3) sharp pains in the uterus area
4) thirsty more often now

Please let this mean bfp!


----------



## sg0720

i hope so..i have other people telling me possible symptoms lol i said i dont have any energy to clean or anything she said maybe thats i symptom i said i hope so itll me my excuse for my fiance to do more LOL

for me

1. cramping, cramping and cramping lol
2. CP still really high
3. CM clear with bits of lotion

thats pretty much it the cramping is what is confusing me i have never cramped this much...strange..but who knows lol


----------



## mzswizz

Cramping is a good sign :thumbup: DH told me that i have been very moody like when i was pregnant the last time. Usually when he tell me that, i end up pregnant :rofl: Wouldnt it be cool if we both get our bfps. Then we will probably be very close in edds especially seeing we are on the same exact dpo.


----------



## sg0720

yes that would be really neat and we can compare symptoms on here while were throwing up LOL

my due date would be AUG. 24, 2012

what would yours be


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Im probably going to eat my words when it happens but i want MS :rofl: I didnt have it at all just had the nausea feeling and thats it. So if i was to have MS, i would feel like its a sticky bean. Watch when it does happen im going to be like nooooo go away MS :rofl:

Well i checked on certain sites and it would be between Aug. 26th-Sept. 2nd but most said Sept. 2nd so im thinking its Sept. 2nd which is 5 days before my DH's birthday.


----------



## sg0720

LOL when i was pregnant i was sick all day long..i threw up a total of like 12-15times tho..but just that feeling of having to throw up is just terrible


----------



## josephine3

You crazy dream people... well im still poorly over here. Nursery was fine with me having the day off but my pub job (even tho its food/drink handling) STILL wants me to go to work with sickness/diarhoea!!! can you belive it... my slavedriver of a boss!! well.. im not bloody going i tell you now. I think I might have the flu :( today its more cold like symptoms and aching all over. Im not a happy bunny at all... plus my oh came home then went straight out 'to the shop' and hasnt come back yet, his car is gone, pretty sure he's at the pub. so not impressed. I want him here looking after me :cry:


----------



## sg0720

awww i hope you feel better! the flu is not fun at all. and geez your boss could have a little bit of consideration for you!


----------



## mzswizz

i know the feeling definately terrible. I remember when i use to get the stomach virus..ugh terrible. hopefully when we do get our bfps..the ms (if we get it) isnt terrible.


----------



## peachy905

Josephine - hope you feel better soon and you should stay home until you feel better. I cannot believe how inconsiderate your boss is....


----------



## mzswizz

wow Jo your boss sucks and hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## sg0720

patrice when was your last period?


----------



## mzswizz

my lmp was nov. 20th and i have a 35 day cycle. Some of the sites just have average 28 day cycle so i tried to find one with the option to put in your cycle day.


----------



## sg0720

this is were i went to calculate my due date by my LMP but..it might be off since i ovulated the 7th or 8th but it is still close

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator?sub=true&lmp=true&month=10&day=20&year=2011

your edd would be AUG 26, 2012


----------



## mzswizz

Its 4 days off for conception on mines because i ov'd on the 8th but you're right its still close and it says that i should get a positive hpt on the 18th which is tomorrow :shock: But it says i would be 4 weeks and at the top its says im around 3 weeks now :shrug: But hey its pretty good. My edd is the day before my parents 35th anniversary :cloud9: Thanks for the site.


----------



## sg0720

no problem i also put for me i put conceived on dec 8th because i thnk that is when i ov. and i thnk it said edd Aug 30 so its somewhere around there.


----------



## mzswizz

If you put in the date that you think you ov'd on..it'll be more accurate because it has my edd now at aug. 30th and says positive test on 22nd and it pushed things 4 days ahead. So we have the same edd!! :shock:


----------



## sg0720

lol yep i just posted that to you hahaha.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i noticed after i posted that you said the exact same thing :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

i wouldnt mind having an august baby =]


----------



## josephine3

Thanks guys.. im gonna have to tell my terrible boss im pregnant soon i think - last time i called in sick he threatened to sack me if I didnt turn up!! I know he cant do that while Im preg so I best tell him sooner rather than later before he decides to do the same thing again!


----------



## sg0720

yeah i think that would be a good idea.

have you told anyone else yet family ect?


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i wouldnt mind an august baby neither

jo-yeah i think you should tell your boss.


----------



## josephine3

No i've not told anyone yet except oh! Was trying to wait till after xmas.. its the pub job that was worrying me tho as there can be lifting involved... am getting very annoyed at oh now he is soooo in for it when he gets home!! he is spending money we dont have on the bloody gamblers at the pub i just know it..


----------



## AC1987

Aww jo I know ohs/dhs rarely know how to look after us when we're sick!! Last time I had a cold my dh just told me to go to bed :haha:


gah! my dh is driving me CRAZY!! I dunno if its the extra hormones but omg I'm so ticked off at him!! Ok so the family christmas party is tomorrow, we bought gifts for 2 out of his 3 nephews, and nothing for his bro and aunt. Anyways I have been asking him for the past TWO weeks that we need to get them something his responce "Oh yeah yeah we will." 2 weeks go by NOTHING!! So I bring it up, now theres no time to get it cause in 2 hours we're leaving to go to a party tonight and gaahh *pulls out hair* I was like "What are you just gonna give half the people gifts?" dh "yep" 
Please point me to the looney bin I'm losing it!


----------



## peachy905

AC1987 said:


> Aww jo I know ohs/dhs rarely know how to look after us when we're sick!! Last time I had a cold my dh just told me to go to bed :haha:
> 
> 
> gah! my dh is driving me CRAZY!! I dunno if its the extra hormones but omg I'm so ticked off at him!! Ok so the family christmas party is tomorrow, we bought gifts for 2 out of his 3 nephews, and nothing for his bro and aunt. Anyways I have been asking him for the past TWO weeks that we need to get them something his responce "Oh yeah yeah we will." 2 weeks go by NOTHING!! So I bring it up, now theres no time to get it cause in 2 hours we're leaving to go to a party tonight and gaahh *pulls out hair* I was like "What are you just gonna give half the people gifts?" dh "yep"
> Please point me to the looney bin I'm losing it!

Hey AC, I could not help smiling as I read your post. We are going to my niece bday party later and after nagging dh for weeks we will be going with a money card holder and a $50 bill. Oh well...


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Aww men :rofl: They are a piece of work i tell you.

Well i am having a dry mouth spell. Water isnt helping and man am i drinking alot of it and my throat is sore because of it. And dh was saying that it doesnt "smell" like my AF and yes ladies he knows the smell too :rofl: And i agree it doesnt. Well we are going to go to the mall with MIL today so got to get ready. Have to carry some water with me because the only way my mouth is wet is while im drinking the water. I never had dry mouth before :shrug:


----------



## skyraaa

ashley thats men 4 ya they dont think lol

patrice did u get dh 2 smell u :rofl: i think u need 2 stop that rough sex coz thats wot i think has caused it nice and soft 4 u from now on :haha: yeah right 

well im off 2 my works xmas meal with a bloody headache happy dayz lol

awwww jo u dont seem well at all just wanna give u a big :hug: get well soon hun x


----------



## mzswizz

yeah no more roughness is going on. Im trying to wonder how long will it lasts :shrug:


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi Ladies, How is everyone? Hope everyone is well!

Jo-How are you feeling today? Hope you are feeling better? I also think you should tell your boss especially as you say there is a lot of heavy lifting and what not involved.

Patrice-


> And dh was saying that it doesnt "smell" like my AF and yes ladies he knows the smell too

 wow he must have some sense of smell, LOL.

Ashley- My OH is useless when it comes to presents. I have to buy them, wrap them do all the hard work and he ends up with all the credit. I think thats just men for you.

Hayley- Enjoy your Xmas meal and I hope your headache goes soon. I have had one all day as well but I am avoiding taken any painkillers at the mo, until either af arrives or I get my bfp in which case paracetamol will be my best friend! lol.

AFM, I have felt like crud today! I woke up with a headache that I have had all day, feeling ever so slightly nauseous. which I think was brought on by my headache and I just want to sleep.
But on a good note, my temp went up again and fertility friend has put possible triphasic on day 22, which was 8dpo and I am due for af tomorrow, if she comes bang on schedule which she always does. I have added my chart below if anyone wants to take a look and let me know what they think? X

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sg0720

josephine3 said:


> No i've not told anyone yet except oh! Was trying to wait till after xmas.. its the pub job that was worrying me tho as there can be lifting involved... am getting very annoyed at oh now he is soooo in for it when he gets home!! he is spending money we dont have on the bloody gamblers at the pub i just know it..

try talking to him about it tell him it bothers you maybe he will stop and pay more attention to you


----------



## sg0720

AC1987 said:


> Aww jo I know ohs/dhs rarely know how to look after us when we're sick!! Last time I had a cold my dh just told me to go to bed :haha:
> 
> 
> gah! my dh is driving me CRAZY!! I dunno if its the extra hormones but omg I'm so ticked off at him!! Ok so the family christmas party is tomorrow, we bought gifts for 2 out of his 3 nephews, and nothing for his bro and aunt. Anyways I have been asking him for the past TWO weeks that we need to get them something his responce "Oh yeah yeah we will." 2 weeks go by NOTHING!! So I bring it up, now theres no time to get it cause in 2 hours we're leaving to go to a party tonight and gaahh *pulls out hair* I was like "What are you just gonna give half the people gifts?" dh "yep"
> Please point me to the looney bin I'm losing it!

i definitely can relate i been telling my fiance he is running out of time to finish xmas shopping for my son he said hes waiting for me i said i have been ready when do you have time he says well im off work now...hmm we shall see


----------



## sg0720

Hazybaby i will keep my FX that AF does not show up for you tomorrow. 

AFM-- okay i cant help but think about this. well i just woke up from a nap a little bit ago and when i woke up i burped and then again for the 2nd time in the last few days there was a bit of throw up not alot.....but has anyone experienced this and can explain what the heck? & i am still cramping eh.


----------



## josephine3

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-Aww men :rofl: They are a piece of work i tell you.
> 
> Well i am having a dry mouth spell. Water isnt helping and man am i drinking alot of it and my throat is sore because of it. And dh was saying that it doesnt "smell" like my AF and yes ladies he knows the smell too :rofl: And i agree it doesnt. Well we are going to go to the mall with MIL today so got to get ready. Have to carry some water with me because the only way my mouth is wet is while im drinking the water. I never had dry mouth before :shrug:

haha!!my oh once said to me (when i was saying ages ago I suspected i was pregnant) he was like 'nah cos it smells like you'll come on soon' Im like wtf??! it SMELLS like my period is coming??! gross!! no idea I had no idea there was a different smell down there!! :haha: funny what they notice...and we think they dont pay attention!

Ashley - my oh is the same i have now bought all his xmas cards and the other day when his sis came to drop ours off, he was like 'have you wrote those xmas cards yet?' Im like Noooo they're for YOUR family you have to write them!! I bought his niece and nephews birthday and xmas pressies (dont mind that lol fun to baby-shop) but I've not got his mum and sisters present yet.. probly will do if he doesnt shift his arse!!

Anyway he showed up back home and I couldnt be too mad at him cos he'd won quite a bit of money instead of losing it... which is good but I wanted him home looking after me. I did cry at him tho. Im getting emotional at everything, the poor dog is taking the brunt of my shouting im afraid!!! I spilt orange juice all over my 'pregnancy notes' pack earlier, shouted at the dog for trying to lick it up, started crying and then oh came in to find me in a right state trying to mop it all up!!:dohh:

Patrice when are you testing again? Getting anxious for you and sg!


----------



## sg0720

awww! how are things how that he is home. hope they are better.


----------



## Hazybaby84

sg0720 said:


> Hazybaby i will keep my FX that AF does not show up for you tomorrow.
> 
> AFM-- okay i cant help but think about this. well i just woke up from a nap a little bit ago and when i woke up i burped and then again for the 2nd time in the last few days there was a bit of throw up not alot.....but has anyone experienced this and can explain what the heck? & i am still cramping eh.

Thank you, I should know by the afternoon. Of cause there is still a chance she may turn up late as I am taking B6 to try and extend my lp. Hopefully she won't turn up at all.

As for the cramping I had it two weeks solid before I found out I was pregnant with DD and I had reflux and burping with my last pregnancy which stopped just before I found out it was ectopic. So it is looking good especially if isn't normal for you during your cycle. X


----------



## sg0720

this is something that is new i tried just looking past it so i dont give my hopes up but then it happened again today so im like okay this is weird and the cramping has been here since ovulation it has not went away...thanks for shedding some light on that. and sorry for you loss i hope you get a super sticky bean soon


----------



## josephine3

Good luck for tomorow hazel - are u testing if she doesnt show?


----------



## Hazybaby84

sg0720 said:


> this is something that is new i tried just looking past it so i dont give my hopes up but then it happened again today so im like okay this is weird and the cramping has been here since ovulation it has not went away...thanks for shedding some light on that. and sorry for you loss i hope you get a super sticky bean soon

Well in that case I have a good feeling about this for you and i am keep my f'xd that this is yours. Thank you, I am keeping positive that I do get my sticky bean its just a case of when. X


----------



## sg0720

thanks do you use anything to help get pregnant? i hear alot of people use preseed and softcup and i have never used any of that i dont even kno really what it actually is


----------



## Hazybaby84

josephine3 said:


> Good luck for tomorow hazel - are u testing if she doesnt show?

Definitely, if she's doesn't show I will either test after 7pm tomorrow night or I may leave it till Monday morning as I will be 13dpo and officially late by then. X


----------



## Hazybaby84

sg0720 said:


> thanks do you use anything to help get pregnant? i hear alot of people use preseed and softcup and i have never used any of that i dont even kno really what it actually is

I used Pre-seed a couple of times this month (my first cycle using it) and it's just basically a sperm-friendly lube that you can insert to kind of help you if you have a lack of ewcm. I am not entirely sure what soft cups are to be honest, so I can't really help with that one. X


----------



## sg0720

oh okay iwas just curious. i hope my fiance is kind enough to let me relax tonight.. fx for that LOL


----------



## mzswizz

i am testing on monday Jo!


----------



## josephine3

oh now you come online when Im off to bed lol :dohh: where has everyone been tonight?!


----------



## mzswizz

sorry Jo :haha: DH, MIL, and me were at the mall and we just got back here.


----------



## josephine3

Arrrghh but monday is sooo far away!! i just looked back on the thread to see your line that is so totally there, and i cant believe it was only yesterday you posted it! seems like so long ago!!

now I know how you guys felt when I made you wait :dohh: but I honestly wish id tested every day so I could have seen the progression now I know there would have been one! cant wait for your next test!


----------



## josephine3

its the time difference too, its like quarter to midnight here and I still feel like death warmed up so Im off to beddiebyes... zzzz..


----------



## mzswizz

its 7:02pm over here. Monday will be here before we know it! Cant wait to test myself but nervous because what if it becomes a bfn :shrug: But its not over until AF shows :thumbup:


----------



## Hazybaby84

Morning ladies. 
Feeling very disappointed today, my temp dropped and af is due today. So I am now expecting the worse :-(. It's going to be a long day, this is what I get for feeling a tiny bit of hope yesterday! On a good note I won't be charting after this cycle, so alot less stress (I hope lol) X


----------



## skyraaa

hazel ur not out till the :witch: shows fx she wont x, yeah i think charting and stuff is proper stressful personally i didnt bother my moto is stress = no baby thats why they say couples stop trying and get pregnant
r u still gonna test hun o r u gonna wait?

patrice im counting down the hours now :haha:

sg soft cups r wot women use 4 af its like a lil cup u insert and it collects blood u empty it every few hours less expensive then tampons ect but ladies ofter use it 2 keep lil swimmers up there so they cant fall out after dtd:)

jo hope u feeling abit better 2day yeah defo think u need 2 tell ur arsehole boss theres not alot they can do once they know ur preggo

afm i went out 4 work meal and ended up in a club lol me and bean were dancing the night away my oh said hayley shouldent u calm dwn abit now ur with baby tbh i forgot i was pregnant obviously i didnt drink but i had such a gd night although iv woke up feeling rough lol and feel abit sick :(


----------



## AC1987

I had a weird flutterying feeling in my stomach when I woke up, but I think it was just due to me being really hungry, lately as soon as I wake up I'm starving!


----------



## loobo83

Afternoon ladies, How is everyone doing?

Patrice I dont know how u have the willpower to wait. i would have caved in by now. Cant wait., 

My two are absolutely crazy today - My head is bursting lol. Screaming, shooting robots, shouting, fighting. I dont think its going to get any easier. Think they both just in that kind of mood. They know what to do to totally wind each other up. 

Hope everyone and little besnies are all doing well xxx


----------



## AC1987

awww you should take your kids to a big field and let them run to get allll their energy out! Of course once they sit down for 10 mins they'll be refuled :haha: Ahh I wish i had that energy now!

I just realized I'm an appleseed now! :D


----------



## loobo83

lol. ashley they seem to have enough energy for everyone lol. Woo Hoo for appleseeds thats great. Soo exciting. Cant wait until I can put a ticker up. I just cant wait so it till January, Im gonna start testing then. 
No idea how many DPO i am or if i have infact Ov. 8th positive opk today????
Very weird and annoying.
Cant wait to join the bump club lol xx


----------



## josephine3

Hmm loobo thats a lot of postive opks!! It could mean something :winkwink: you know that old thing of opks as hpts lol..

Yay for being an appleseed ashley!

Im feeling a little better today thanks, not so much of the nausea which is nice, still full of cold tho .. Im sort of having a bit of a freak out moment today about being preg!! I think it just hit me that not only am I pregnant, but I will actually have to give birth to a baby!!! Lol!! :dohh: Mind you, if people can do it that werent even planning or wanting a baby, then Im sure i can do it what with it being planned and very much wanted. Just a tad terrified!!! :headspin: Im scared!!!!

hazel when are you planning to :test:


----------



## sg0720

skyraaa- thanks for clearing that up for me it makes more sense now also nice to see you had a nice time last night.

Hazel- i still have my fx for you that AF does not show up

AC1987- happy to see your an appleseed today getting bigger n bigger =]

loobo- i definitely undersand how you feel and i only have one boy and he makes me want to pull my hair out

jo- so nice to see your feeling better. and i think you will be a- ok when labor time comes your probably wont even think about pain and just think about your little bean coming out!

AFM- i finally hit double digits 10dpo today still no sign of AF. i am more wet down there today and my CP is still way up high. i feel a bit of cramping but its okay right now. i had a dream that there were tiny drops of blood on my pantylier and i woke up like oh i hope not lol...and nope there was nothing =]


----------



## beccah11

hi ladies, advice please! i finished my period on the 14th of this month, so think i may ovulate around the 21st(?) but today i have gotten really white thick discharge.. what would this mean?
first month TTC'ing and pretty clueless!:flower:


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hayley- I am glad you had a great time last night, it's nice when you get to let your hair down once in a while.
I am still trying to hold up hope that af doesn't arrive and I know deep down that until till she arrives I am not out but it is starting to feel like she is on her way even though she nearly a hour late ( she normally turns up bang on at the same time each month).

Jo- I am glad you are feeling a little better. I thought it was scary thinking about actually giving birth when I was pregnant with my little girl until my friend bless her heart said to me there's no point thinking about it too much because once labour starts she will be coming out to say hello, one way or another. Lol. You will be fine Hun and to be honest like sg said once it is time, all you can think is about how now you are finally going to see your beautiful baby so the pain becomes a bit of a afterthought.

If af doesn't arrive by tomorrow morning I might test then but we will see. X

Sg- It's amazing the funny things we dream of during our 2ww's lol. Maybe your dream is letting you know that a lil beanie as implanted.

Thank you, I hope af doesn't arrive either. At least not for another 9mths. 

AFM, I have had the longest day. I have been really emotional all day, my boobies have been aching, throbbing and allsorts today. I keep going to the toilet the last couple of hours thinking af has started to find it's just cm and I have had twinges and pokes in my ovarys/uterus and mild cramps but I don't know if it's the witch or not until either she shows or I test. X


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies!

hayley-i think you and beanie were celebrating that you're pregnant :rofl:

jo-atleast it finally hit you that you're pregnant so now you can celebrate :happydance:

louise-your boys are a burst of energy. Hopefully they can cancel each other out and end up sleep in mid fight :rofl:

Hazel-Its not over until AF shows her face so gl fxed :thumbup:

Ashley-yay for being an appleseed!

Beccah-Seeing that your AF ended 4 days ago. Its normal to get white discharge. Usually when you getting closer to ov, cm gets more watery and most women get ewcm which is stretchy cm. Hope i helped.

AFM, I have noticed that every morning, I have been waking up with a sore throat and it feels dry. I dont know why neither :shrug: Also i am still having sharp pains mainly on the left but on and off on the right also in the uterus area. And i am still having this light flow and its weird because one minute its here then the next its light to the point of stopping and then it comes back. DH keeps saying its probably do to how long we were going. He was saying he dont think it would just lasts for a few hours especially seeing that we were dtd almost all day that day :blush: So im just waiting for it to end. But its still light. Like i can wear 1 pad all day so i dont know. DH doesnt think its AF starting early because of how it is. its been 3 days and he even said that he knows my cycle and by now it should be a full force crime scene :rofl: Men! But he's right so im hoping this is a good sign. Tonight, i am going out with my girls to a comedy show so atleast that will take my mind off of things.


----------



## Hazybaby84

Ashley, yay for your Appleseed. X


----------



## sg0720

oo i hope that the dream was telling me that lol. and am feeling the temptation to test but i am trying to keep busy and not think about it because i dont want to test for at least 5+ days if AF does not show...


----------



## bbn2

Hello ladies I hope u don't mind me joining in. I am new to BNB. Me and my husband are trying to concieve #2. I have a son who is 5. I am in my second cycle cd10 and I have know idea when i will ovulate I am charting and taking temp and using opk's I got it all covered lol! I have pcos so it makes me nervous trying again. My first pregnancy ended in mc and I don't want to go through it again. I am also on metformin and have lost some weight to help me concieve.

so enough about me, congrats to everyone that has got bfp's I can't wait to get mine.

Patrice I can't wait till you test....GL to you


----------



## AC1987

welcome bbn2 :) 


Thankfully morning sickness hasn't started for me :) However I'm feeling pressure on my bladder feels like its being squeezed :haha: and I made it past the day of my last mc!! So I'm now thrilled... would love to get it 100% confirmed by a doc, but seeing how lazy my dh is it probably won't be til after the holidays!


----------



## beccah11

mzswizz said:


> Beccah-Seeing that your AF ended 4 days ago. Its normal to get white discharge. Usually when you getting closer to ov, cm gets more watery and most women get ewcm which is stretchy cm. Hope i helped.

thanks for your help! :thumbup: but what does cm/ ewcm mean?:flower:


----------



## sg0720

aww thats great news congrats it will be a joyful 9months for you and the little bean


----------



## Hazybaby84

sg0720 said:


> oo i hope that the dream was telling me that lol. and am feeling the temptation to test but i am trying to keep busy and not think about it because i dont want to test for at least 5+ days if AF does not show...

Well you never know! , f'xd that is the case. It would be great to see you and Patrice get your Bfp's next.
You are stronger than me, waiting that long. I would of probably tested today if my temp hadn't of dropped this morning. X


----------



## sg0720

i want to test really bad but i am scared of BFN lol..i dont want to see it..but then i think what if it is too early..

i wonder what are my odds of getting a positive if i am pregnant...?


----------



## Hazybaby84

Welcome bbn2.

Beccah- cm means cervical mucus and ewcm is when your cervical mucus is like the consistency of egg whites. This is your most fertile mucus and you normally get before or during ovulation.

Ashley- that's great news!


----------



## Hazybaby84

sg0720 said:


> i want to test really bad but i am scared of BFN lol..i dont want to see it..but then i think what if it is too early..
> 
> i wonder what are my odds of getting a positive if i am pregnant...?

I hear that, I hate seeing those bfn's unfortunately as I am a bit of poas addict I can never seem to hold out on testing. 

10dpo is probably a little early but I don't know, there are quite few ladies who tend to get early bfp's. Maybe try testing 12dpo if you do find yourself struggling to wait 5 days but if you can hold out I would wait. X


----------



## Hazybaby84

Patrice, are you still testing again tomorrow? X


----------



## sg0720

yeah i am going to try to stay busy and see what happens by next weekend if i can hold out by then but i wont test before 5 days from now..so we shall see. =]


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hopefully by the end of this week, we shall both have our bfp's then. I am keeping my f'xd for both of us!  X


----------



## sg0720

me to that would be amazing. but its weird because i dont feel pregnant lol...my lower back aches a little and a bit cramping and then a couple days ago when i would burp and throw up which never has happened to me before...makes me wonder


----------



## bbn2

Is it awful that my man is sick but i still expect :sex:....hey we have to cover our basis right lol! I text him that i need a deposit tonight if he is feeling up to it and he replied bank is closed on sundays :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

ooooh im thinking theres gonna b a couple more bfps by the end of the week :happydance:

yep me and appleseed were proper grooving last night :haha:


----------



## sg0720

bbn2 said:


> Is it awful that my man is sick but i still expect :sex:....hey we have to cover our basis right lol! I text him that i need a deposit tonight if he is feeling up to it and he replied bank is closed on sundays :rofl:

lol made me laugh thanks =]


----------



## skyraaa

bbn2 said:


> Is it awful that my man is sick but i still expect :sex:....hey we have to cover our basis right lol! I text him that i need a deposit tonight if he is feeling up to it and he replied bank is closed on sundays :rofl:

:rofl: cheeky git just jump on him lol

welcome hun il add ur name 2 the list :happydance:


----------



## sg0720

skyraaa said:


> ooooh im thinking theres gonna b a couple more bfps by the end of the week :happydance:
> 
> yep me and appleseed were proper grooving last night :haha:

lol this too made me laugh i am glad you and appleseed had a great time.


----------



## Hazybaby84

Having little or no symptoms good be a really good sign though. Do you normally have a lot of symptoms each month or did you have lots of symptoms in your first pregnancy? X


----------



## sg0720

my first pregnancy from what i remember i didnt have any symptoms and i think i missed my period and thats y i tested and then after i found i was preg. thats when MS kicked in ect. and previous cycles i had every symptom but because i symptom spotted LOL and this time i am taking it easy and just have a few things the cramping i have never cramped for over a week straight..very strange and the burp/throw up is very strange and my CP is still high and i am very wet No SIGn of AF. and all that gives me hope that maybe i am pregnant but doesnt make my hopes to high so if im not i wont be too disappointed


----------



## Hazybaby84

That's fair enough Hun, I think we have all had how hopes raised at some point due to ss. I decided I wouldn't either unless it was really unusual. I definitely think you are taking the right approach but it sounds so similar to my two experiences I can't help but have a really positive feeling about this for you. X


----------



## sg0720

Thank you i hope were both right lol it would be amazing to be pregnant again. and i hope you get your BFP probably before me lol as long as AF stays away


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi bbn..welcome to the thread! And, in my opinion, no it's not a bad thing to expect your oh to get jiggy when he's ill! I've been ill but got on with the job in hand so oh should be able to, too!! Just jump his bones if necessary!

Jo, glad you're on the mend...your boss sounds like a right eejit! Don't let the bug#er$ grind ya down!

Oh, congrats on all the appleseeds we have sprouting! It's all really exciting!

Little update for ya for obsessive purposes, I'm 7 dpo today..last night i had constant light twinges, not really af like, in my right side. Also had slight shooting pain across my right bb. Today, I had a throbbing, pain, for want of a better word, on the lower right hand side of my abdomen. Also had a brief cramp lower down which felt like an af pain. and my right bb has the shooting pain again.I also have the odd wave of light aches from the middle of my tummy behind my belly button, going over to the left. It's the right side that's cramping though. 

I hope that made sense?! I'm really battling the urge to poas....I know its too early!

Patrice, how was the comedy show? I can't wait to log on tomorrow to see what's happening! Ivegot my fx'd tight for you hun.


----------



## sg0720

good luck sarah fx for your BFP


----------



## josephine3

not long till patrice tests... hehe exciiiiittteeddd lol Im more excited for you than i was for me!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies i hope its a bfp too if not, its still early because it would be 11dpo. Im excited but still nervous because every woman doesnt want to see a bfn. Last time i was pregnant, i dont even know how many dpo i was when i got my first positive. So cant even compare to now. I still get on and off cramps like AF cramps but usually i only cramp first day of af and thats it. But this time its been every day. Also will be at the comedy show in 3 hrs so excited for that too. Bleeding is on and off again :wacko: It just needs to stop already. No more dtd for me until i know whats going on. And its still light. My cycles are normally very heavy so obviously this couldnt be AF or it wouldve been heavy with clots by now.


----------



## josephine3

strange about the bleeding. at least at the comedy show you can forget your worries for a little while and maybe tomorrow will come all the quicker!


----------



## sg0720

hey jo how are you feeling


----------



## josephine3

not too bad thanks think my awful cold is finally going!! how about you?


----------



## sg0720

now once that goes away you can enjoy your pregnancy fx MS doesnt kickin just yet. and i am doing okay..not in the best of moods and my lower back aches a bit and few twinges going on.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi Ladies!

Sorry i've not been on in a while...sorta been soul searching..but i'm back!!!

There's been loads of posts since I've been away so can't really read them all but hope everyone is ok and come on those bfps!! :hugs:

From what I have read... Sally is a black and white cat - defo not furless!!! :-D here's a photo of my furbabies - Sally (b/w, 7 yrs) and Tango (ginger, 7/8 months):
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=313610&stc=1&d=1324249814

Also for those with children...there's a site where you can get a personalised message from Santa! It's really good  i've just done one for my OH...here's the link: https://www.portablenorthpole.tv/home

:hugs: to all! xxxx


----------



## AC1987

:haha: THANK u so much for that santa link!! ahh man having so much fun with it!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies i dont think i need to test because it seems this is af unfortunately. Got a cramp that wont leave on my right side and it increased in flow. So im assuming its af :cry:


----------



## sg0720

patrice- aw im sorry. did you get more then spotting??


----------



## loobo83

morning ladies, Hows everyone doing?

Aw patrice im so sorry that the bloody witch has turned up. gutted for ya. Keep ur chin up hun. Theres always next cycle. 

I still dunno if i have ovulated etc so im gonna leave testing till after new year (yeah right who am i kidding lol). Well hope to last that long. Been getting little niggly cramps so dunno if that just OV approaching. Hate this waiting game.

Hope all is well xxxxx


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Patrice - *hugs* I know your pain! Am so sorry that the witch has arrived. :-( 

Ashley - you're welcome  I had a right laugh making my OHs...especially on whether to do it naughty or nice! 

Loob - GL with your cycle! Hope this is it! 

x


----------



## Blondiejay

Good morning all,
So sorry to hear that Patrice. 
My AF is due today but seeing as it's my first month trying I know it might take a few days as my body maybe out of sync.
Hope you all had a lovely weekend. X


----------



## josephine3

Oh no patrice!! Im soo sorry. i just logged on hoping to have good news from you too :( Im suprised!! big big :hugs: try not to take it to heart - I just know good things are in store for you soon! You deserve it so much!

katie - cant get the link to work to see a pic of your furbabies!! Would love to see one tho! nice to see you again :)

Ashley - do you already have children or just doing it for your oh? lol. hope he likes it!

loobo you have the patience of a saint! Next af you get you will have to start tracking your cycles so you know where you are!

I was feeling better but I still seem to have such a cold :( keep feeling sick as well now again think now my tummy bug has gone Im starting to get the MS! :dohh: well I shouldnt complain ay!

Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## AC1987

awww patrice I'm so sorry AF came your way!! that sucks! :( Maybe ov was earlier then you expected? 

Jo, I did it for my dh and friends, I don't have any kids, but omg some of the things in there is def made for an adult not a child :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## loobo83

Katie thanks for the Santa link - Jack loved it, even tho unfortunately I did have to stick him on the naughty list as hes been playing up just now. Good to say that his behaviour has improved in the last couple of hours lol. Hopefully do the the trick.

Jo, sounds like MS is kicking in. eugh. I never had MS but I totally sympathise - hate feeling sick. Wonder If i will get it next time. Hopefully I wont have another cycle to track lol. xxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies...ok so dont kill me butttttt....
okay so i give up on updating about the whatever bleeding it is because im going to drive myself :wacko: :haha: So how about it went back light :shock: And i havent even been able to test because for 1) dh decided to take today off :dohh: and 2) ever since i got home i have been peeing literally every 2 hours?! Even dh was like oh no this is most definately not your period because you only had 2 glasses (1 a soda and the 2nd water) and you are peeing too often more like abnormally often. He's like you cant tell me that this is your AF. and also this morning i woke up feeling like i was going to throw up so i just took deep slow breaths and laid on my side which felt better but it was terrible this morning. Dh is like you are showing all the signs like when you were the last time. He wants me to test on my birthday but that seems so FAR AWAY ugh men. But whatever. Im not going to pay attentio to the bleeding anymore. Also i noticed that usually first thing in the morning its a little bit more but throughout the day it is light :shrug: so just going to try and hold out from using the bathroom for 3 hrs and then see what the test says. Now the comedy show was great! Had a great time.


----------



## sg0720

patrice- i think i will take that as good news and many send him out so you can test lol send him to the store lol

AFM- woke up and my cramps are back there a bit intense which makes me think maybe AF but no sign my CM is the same(clear/bits like lotion) and from what i can feel my CP is still high(even tho that doesnt mean much)..hopefully this week will fly by. i hope so that AF wont show and i can test

Jo- its does sound like maybe the beginning of MS i hope you dont get it too bad

loobo- how are your boys today?


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-i dont know if thats good or bad and if dh keeps playing his video games..i would be able to test in peace :rofl: 1 more hour before i can test. im thinking its going to be bfn though. but i feel like major crap. the thought of food makes me want to :sick:


----------



## sg0720

aww maybe its too early??


----------



## mzswizz

yeah if its a bfn i would think so too. if anything i can just keep testing until af due date. Hopefully this doesnt turn out to be ealry AF but at the rate its going..it doesnt seem like it at all.


----------



## sg0720

so did the spotting ever turn into more then spotting? like are you using multiple pads and things..( sorry if im asking TMI)


----------



## mzswizz

no problem. it became more than spotting because some got on the pad but i could still only use 1 pad. But i changed them just to be on the hygenic safe side. But for my usual af, i go through like 4-5 pads a day depending on the bleeding.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Patrice, don't give up hope but if it is af, at least she's on her way out. I'm feeling frustrated for you! 

I had a tiny bit of spotting today after having mild throbbing in my tummy yesterday. I'm feeling out now as this happened last month and I got excited thinking it was implantation and turned out to be the witch. I never had spotting before af when was on the pill. Going to try and chill and focus on getting all my christmas presents wrapped!


----------



## sg0720

have you ever had a light period before? from my personal experience (i hope this is not the case for you) in the beginning of the year when i thought i was pregnant and spotting i called my dr and she said it was just a light period i was experiencing never had one like that before didnt even use 1 pad you know... but thats just what i experienced...i hope this isnt your case cuz i was us both to get BFP!!! n be bump buddies =]


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

hmmm does this work::::


oo Patrice I'll keep my fx'd for you! can't wait to hear about your bfp!

So glad that the santa thing is doing good  I thought it was great, especially for kids to think santa has sent them a message! :-D


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-Thats exactly how im feeling. Either way it goes..its a win/win. If its a bfp then yay if its AF well atleast she wont be here for xmas and my birthday so yay :happydance: 

Sarina-Never experienced a light period before. My AFs would start off light for a couple of hours and then BAM very heavy. So i dont know whats going on.

AFM, hoping more so this is a bfp because dh already said if its af, the minute it stops we are going to dtd from the day the bleeding stops until next AF due date :shock: HELP ME!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:rofl: bless your dh! At least he's not avoiding dtd!!


----------



## sg0720

lol be grateful if my fiance told me that that would be like the 2nd happiest day of my life lol 1st would be bfp lol. i told my fiance if we have sex every other day for 1 month i should get pregnant lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

sg - I did that last month...dtd every 2/3 days... dunno if we caught ought...I started bleeding last weekend but it wasn't like normal af really... plus my bbs are still feeling heavy n sore, plus I keep feeling dizzy and lightheaded...i dunno...think it's all in my mind though, my oh defo does! :(


----------



## sg0720

yeah good luck i hope you did catch that eggy! i dont think he will bd with me every other day..somtimes he acts like hes 90 and cant do it..hes on 24 he should be goin like a rabbit lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

same with my oh...when i want it, he doesn't...when he wants it, i dont..lol. but we work round it! LOL


----------



## sg0720

lol even if i dont want it i will still do it because i will take it when i can get it lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

same...i just think about something else like my list of things to do the next day :blush: lol


----------



## sg0720

lol. my OH just doesnt get it lol...i wish for 1 month he would just do what i say lol


----------



## bbn2

good morning ladies. It looks like i may be ovulating soon I am having loads of ewcm today. it is cd 11. We did not dtd last night cuase we were both sick, so hopefully tonight....we have to tonight no matter what. I think I will get all dolled up today for the occasion. I did not get to temp this morning, my alarm did not go off and was in a rush to get my son off to school.

I wish everyone lots of baby dust to you and hope every one gets a bfp soon :)


----------



## AC1987

hmm how odd about your af being really light Patrice, my last one was alot lighter then usual too, but then I think it was from using evening primrose.

Having odd sensations in my tummy or uterus(I always call the whole area my stomach :haha:) This whole weekend I thought I was gonna mc... it kept feeling like AF was coming. but still didn't show so thats great! :)


----------



## sg0720

thats great news


----------



## AC1987

Wow.. i'm way too emotional.. watching hoarders made me cry, and it was about hoarding rats EWWW :haha:


----------



## sg0720

awww and the baby hormones kick it =] i am very emotional like that without being pregnant imagine when i am pregnant lol


----------



## mzswizz

Well this is cd2 actually. AF has started completely now. DH and i have started taking our multi-vitamins today so thats a step. Im not upset because this is only the first cycle so its not affecting me. Well next af due on jan. 22 so i have alot of time in between to try again. And atleast af wont be here on my birthday :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

well thats really good patrice that you have a positive attitude toward your situation i hope in january you get your BFP lots of baby dust your way :dust: i hope you have a great bday!!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Sarina. I think every disappointment is for a reason. Maybe the baby wouldn't had made it. So its better safe than sorry/


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Sarina. I think every disappointment is for a reason. Maybe the baby wouldn't had made it. So its better safe than sorry. So i hope this means we are one step closer to a bfp!


----------



## sg0720

yes i agree with you. even tho i have never experienced it i couldnt imagine and i give all you ladies so much respect to keep trying again. You will get your bfp soon!


----------



## bbn2

msswizz I am sorry af came. I hope we both get our BFP'S in January.

ok, so i have a question for you ladies. I am getting ewcm and crampy a little, but my opk's are not dark yet. Is this normal?


----------



## sg0720

IMO it could mean you will be ovulating in a few days


----------



## bbn2

Thanks SG for the response. That's what i was thinking, but i was not sure if you get ewcm right before or a few days before. I am hoping i still have a couple more days :)


----------



## sg0720

some people get ewcm a week before ovulation so i think your on the right track to ovulation


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-thanks. here's to hoping a january bfp for all who havent gotten their bfp :thumbup:

bbn-gl hoping we do get january bfps :thumbup: and i agree with sarina (SG) you are definately right on track and ovulation should occur soon for you. Most women get ewcm before ov so its normal.


----------



## AC1987

I will wait with you lot til you get your bfps!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley :hugs: Here's to hoping its sonner rather than later. :thumbup:


----------



## skyraaa

patrice im so sorry hun fuk u :witch: it actuallly made me cry fukin pregnacy hormones im sitting here in tears i wanted it so bad 4 u lots of big :hug: and im not going anywhere il wait 4 u 2 get that jan bfp 
on the plus side at least af hasnt made u wait so u can start next cycle early im proper gutted 4 u tho hun xx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks hayley :hugs:. at first i was upset but then i said hey atleast dh is now TRYING to make his soldiers better and he is taking multi vitamins. :thumbup: My plan for this cycle...not to temp nor use opks just dtd from cd7-cd35 and wait for af due date to arrive which is jan. 22nd


----------



## josephine3

Its great that your oh is so enthusiastic patrice!! both of you have such a high sex drive its crazy!! You're gonna be dtd every day at least by the sounds! There is no way you can miss the egg! well done for getting him to take his vits as well I never could get mine to!

Ashley - I felt like that a few days ago too - quite crampy and although I had the tummy bug Im sure it was coming from the uterus area too, i was sure I'd mc but I didnt! Maybe its something that comes around the 5 week mark!

Hope you are all well and ready for xmas! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Jo! Yes dh is taking vitamins now so im proud of him even though he threw a tantrum over it because he said they stink :rofl: So yes we are going to dtd from cd7-cd35 whoo hoo :happydance: Let's pray i can keep up. And dh already trying to dtd with me now :rofl: Guess he's trying to start early :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

Lol there's no way I could keep up with that!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

lol good on you Patrice! I will defo think happy, conceived eggy thoughts for you!!! 

I'm the same Jo, I just couldn't keep dtd! hence why we're going for the every 2/3 day option :haha: Was gonna dtd tonight but I just feel terrible! sore bbs, and i've got a strange heavy/crampy feeling in my tummy (uterus) area? I just feel sooo off today, don't know what the hell is happening with my body atm :-S


----------



## josephine3

Sounds very odd katie hope u feel better soon! Im terrible neither me nor my oh have a very high sex drive :(


----------



## skyraaa

teresa its good 2 hav u bk we missed u :)

well iv been feeling abit yucky today keep having waves of sickness, i keep stopping wot im doing and just stand there until the feeling goes away, havent been sick yet!! still loads of time lol
bbs hav started hurting again and i think iv got piles :rofl: coz of constipation god my bum hole is sore :rofl: defo tmi but u know me 2 well now girls lol


----------



## josephine3

oh do I have names wrong again??! am i calling theresa katie?? :wacko: either way my oh likes your avatar loo

Lol hayley you're too funny!! Tho yeah I have the constipation and sicky feelings.. have thrown up a couple of times today mainly to try and make myself feel better and stop the sicky feeling... not fancying any food at all really but have been necking back orange juice like its going out of fashion! I didnt think pregnancy would be this much un-fun :(


----------



## skyraaa

whoops thats me sorry i ment katie lol 

i know jo it gets better tho when hav u got 2 see ur midwife mines on 12th jan bloody ages away lol


----------



## josephine3

10th jan for me!!! doesnt actually seem too long now I dont think!


----------



## skyraaa

spose but then we will get a app 4 our scans wooo cant wait 2 see bean right im off 2 bed bloody knackered night night ladies xx


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Good evening ladies!

Just got in from a nightmare shift at work. So glad to be home.

Patrice, so glad you're being positive about things...you're really inspiring me at 
the moment. When is it your birthday? What are your plans? Sorry if you've already mentioned this! 

Ashley, yes you must stay with us! I love this thread and everyone on here is sooo great!

I had a tiny bit of spotting earlier. Literally one tiny dot. Nothing since. I'm worried as this is how af began last month, even though I never spotted while on bc. Still can't help but hope it was implantation though. I'm too scared too go to the toilet just incase af rears her head!


----------



## josephine3

hmmm that sounds promising sarah!! night hayley. I think Im off to bed too. Night ladies x


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks Jo....Night night peeps x


----------



## sg0720

patrice your so lucky lol at least your DH wants a baby as bad as you do and willing to work for it at all costs good for him lol my OH needs to take notes


----------



## mzswizz

Jo & katie-i am thankful for his sex drive. he always says its because he's a virgo :haha:

Sarah-im glad i can be an inspiration to you. Hopefully you are experiencing IB :thumbup:

Sarina-And it only took 2 yrs for him to become this way :rofl: Men take forever to understand.

AFM, well dh is a keeper because TMI ALERT..we dtd in the shower yes you ladies heard correctly we dtd in the shower. I was trying to push him away from doing it but he was like i dont care and we're in the shower. He also said he has been through 5 almost 6 years of my cycles so its not going to kill him :rofl: Well atleast i now know AF isnt going to stop us from dtd :rofl: 1 day down 33 more to go :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol i am sooooooooo jealous LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I was shocked when it happened :rofl: But atleast he is comfortable to do it unprotected too AND to release soldiers inside :blush:. I would've freaked if i was a guy :rofl:

Sarah-I totally forgot to answer the other questions :dohh: My birthday is dec. 28th and no plans as of yet.


----------



## sg0720

lol that stuff only happens in my fantasy dreams lol


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: that is so true. But now im paying the price because i have a cramp on my right side that wont go away. But its nothing midol cant cure :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Do you think its safe to still clean the cat litter? I wear gloves to do it, also I wash my hands with soap afterwards, even though I wear gloves... like i think the toxo- stuff can only get through skin contact and not breathable right?

My dh still won't believe I'm preg.. UURRGGHH!! Maybe I'll tell my dad to give him a call and tell him :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

well i dont really know about the cat litter Ashley. But i think i read somewhere that you suppose to avoid changing cat litter while pregnant because of the toxins. Cant remember where though.


----------



## skyraaa

ashley u defo not supose 2 change cat litter pregnant because of toxcidioses yep not how u spell it lol cant ur oh do it if not make sure u wear gloves and wash ur hands after but surely oh wont mind doing it

patrice i love u, u hav so much pma its so inspiring and u will get ur bfp and sooner rather then later esp if dh is willing 2 dtd full flow :haha:

im getting fed up of these headaches already i had em bad with dd in first tri ooooh there coming bk :( i wake up feels like i got the flu lol this lil bean is playing with me lol


----------



## loobo83

Morning girls, Hows everyone doing.

Patrice I love how ur soo positive, best way to be. Good for u hunny.

Have had a few sharp stitch like pains in my left side today, dunno if this may be OV. great if it was as DTD last night so their should be plenty little spermies up there lol.

Had to laugh at my OH last night. After dtd he says " I thought u might have been needing some petrol so thought i'd come and fill up the tank. Ha ha, what a lovely way to put it. Charming so he is :haha:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## skyraaa

:rofl: do u feel better now u hav had ur tank filled? :haha:


----------



## loobo83

skyraaa said:


> :rofl: do u feel better now u hav had ur tank filled? :haha:

Haha. yeah just knowing that I have plenty fuel up there to do me for a couple days sets my mind at ease lol. Should get a good few miles out of it lol.:haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

PMA is the way to go. I think without it i would be completely mad :haha: I know the bfp will happen..it just has to! :thumbup:

Hayley-Hope you feel better :hugs: I know those headaches can be a pain at times. And your little beanie is already playing games just imagine when he/she is out in the world.

Louise-"fill up your tank" :rofl: Classic! Men have a way with words dont they :haha: My DH would always say random things like "soooo since we want a baby you know we have to dtd every day right?" Does he not know that women are ttc crazy :rofl: That theory never works with me...ok maybe sometimes :rofl:

AFM, well its cd3 today and af is back to normal thank goodness. 4 more days left of AF and then its back to trying again. Atleast DH is taking his vitamins because he wants his soldiers to be well prepared for plan conceive and im happy for that :thumbup: Well i've noticed that if i do conceive this cycle, then the december conception/september birth still falls into effect. Well not really december conception but we all know doctors go by LMP so i guess it would still be in effect. It already says edd would be september 23rd so after dh's birthday but still same birth month. Can't wait until the day i finally get that bfp! And from remembering what the last psychic said..it was something about conceiving between my coming birth date and dh's upcoming birthday which means is around now until september. I will ov after my birthday so let's see if she's accurate. When it's all said and done hopefully i get a bfp before april 1st. Don't really want to go to the 2 yr mark with no bfp or anything. And last time i conceived in february so it would be pretty funny if i conceive in february and have a november due date again but we shall see.


----------



## bbn2

loob what cd are you in? It sounds like were close to the same day. CD12 for me.

So last nite was our nite, we were both sick but did it any way. DH tried to say he was out of cake batter for a month and I said well I guess i will be out of comission the next month then(throwing a very tiny tantrum)lol! I know i am ovulating real soon and now is the perfect time to dtd. I said well I guess I am gonna go to bed and he jump from the couch and said ok I will give you your cake batter. I said if your sick we can wait till next month(not really wanting to). He said but if your fertile honey. Awwe he does listen to me. Anyways I got my batter:)

I also am pretty sure I got a positive opk this morning. So fx crossed for me. Hopefully Mr. cupcake can give me some more batter tonite he he!


----------



## mzswizz

bbn-:rofl: we do have a way with putting code names on stuff dont we :rofl: dh has alot of names for his for some odd reason..i think he plays wayy too many first person shooter video games because he thinks he is in the war or something with all these code names :rofl:


----------



## peachy905

Morning ladies! I have an opk question: So I tested on Saturday and got a negative. On Sunday I got two lines though the test was a bit lighter than control... then on Monday it turned negative again. Does this mean I ovulated already? Or was the Monday test faulty somehow?


----------



## mzswizz

for a positive opk..the test line has to match exactly to the control line or darker. So it seems you didnt ov yet


----------



## beccah11

any help please? comment on my other thread! :flower:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/830924-think-we-missed-ovulation.html


----------



## AC1987

Good morning everyone :) Hope everyone is having a good morning!! I could fall back asleep :haha:


----------



## beccah11

its not really morning here, its 14:31 :haha:
i could still go back to sleep though haha, its my day off so i'm in my joggers watching cheaper by the dozen 2 with my pup! you doing much?xx


----------



## mzswizz

good morning Ashley.

Beccah-I responded on your thread and its 9:37am over here!


----------



## beccah11

thanks very much! 
where abouts are you? i'm in the uk! is it the 20th or 21st were you are then? :wacko: its the 20th here!:flower:xx


----------



## mzswizz

its 9:48am dec. 20th today! im in the u.s.a.


----------



## beccah11

the time difference is crazzzzy! keep forgetting this sites got people from all different time zones! :haha:


----------



## hopefulfi

Hi everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself as I would love to start posting here! I'm Fiona, from Australia, TTC#1, with sperm donor, self insemination. (same sex couple) I'm currently CD4. The waiting game sucks!

How is everyone?


----------



## beccah11

welcome hopefuli! i'm great thanks, you?x


----------



## skyraaa

hopefulfi said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself as I would love to start posting here! I'm Fiona, from Australia, TTC#1, with sperm donor, self insemination. (same sex couple) I'm currently CD4. The waiting game sucks!
> 
> How is everyone?

hey hun welcome :wave: il add ur name 2 the list :)


----------



## Hazybaby84

Afternoon ladies, hope everyone is well?

Patrice, I love your pma too, hopefully I can keep mine like that.

Welcome hopefulfi.

Just thought I would check in and let you know af arrived a hour ago but at least taking b6 worked. My cycle has gone from 25 days to 27 days taking my lp from 11 to 13 days. So I am pretty happy about that if nothing else. So back to cycle day one and no 6am temping for me this month yay. X


----------



## skyraaa

Hazybaby84 said:


> Afternoon ladies, hope everyone is well?
> 
> Patrice, I love your pma too, hopefully I can keep mine like that.
> 
> Welcome hopefulfi.
> 
> Just thought I would check in and let you know af arrived a hour ago but at least taking b6 worked. My cycle has gone from 25 days to 27 days taking my lp from 11 to 13 days. So I am pretty happy about that if nothing else. So back to cycle day one and no 6am temping for me this month yay. X

awww hun sorry about the stupid :witch: but at least u hav managed 2 extend ur lp thats a gd thing :) 
i dont really get charting i know its nice 2 know when u oing but it only shows u after o has past and u may not o same time every month if u ask me the best thing 2 do is dtd at least every other day from cd 8 for 2weeks then u know ur covered and dont hav 2 worry about temps going up or down think it puts alo more stress on ttc


----------



## Hazybaby84

skyraaa said:


> Hazybaby84 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies, hope everyone is well?
> 
> Patrice, I love your pma too, hopefully I can keep mine like that.
> 
> Welcome hopefulfi.
> 
> Just thought I would check in and let you know af arrived a hour ago but at least taking b6 worked. My cycle has gone from 25 days to 27 days taking my lp from 11 to 13 days. So I am pretty happy about that if nothing else. So back to cycle day one and no 6am temping for me this month yay. X
> 
> awww hun sorry about the stupid :witch: but at least u hav managed 2 extend ur lp thats a gd thing :)
> i dont really get charting i know its nice 2 know when u oing but it only shows u after o has past and u may not o same time every month if u ask me the best thing 2 do is dtd at least every other day from cd 8 for 2weeks then u know ur covered and dont hav 2 worry about temps going up or down think it puts alo more stress on ttcClick to expand...

Thank you. Charting can be a little bit like a rollercoaster but thankfully for me I have O'd cd14 every month for 6 mths. So hitting my fertile time wasn't such a worry. I started temping last month to really kind of confirm it, but mainly to confirm my lp because of my cycle only being 25 days. It used to be 27 -28 days until I had my miscarriage. So I thought that maybe my lp might of had something to do with my chemical a couple of months ago. X


----------



## sg0720

Good Morning ladies,

AC- imo i would not change the cat litter box i would see if my OH would do it.

Hazel- sorry AF got cha. fx for you bfp this cycle

Patrice- i hope your cramps go away soon other then that how are you doing?

Louise- soo nice to hear you got your tank is full LOL. you ladies are lucky i am going on 2weeks with NONE

AFM- i am doing good still no sign of AF and she is due (21st-22nd) so i pray she stays away so i can test. I am 12 dpo today =). i am not really cramping today i just have a cramp in my right thigh up to my hip but maybe i just need to walk a bit. other then that i dont feel pregnant i just feel normal. i have noticed that the last couple nights i been having to get something to drink in the middle of the night because iam so dry. but everytime idrink something it runs right thru me lol but alot of new stuff has happened this cycle so im not really counting that as a symptom...


----------



## loobo83

Welcome Fiona - waiting game defo sucks ass but i guess we are all in the same boat. Feels like a bloody lifetime waiting for ur BFP's.

bbn - Im actually on CD25 but no idea when i ovulate etc and my cycles vary from month to month so I just dtd whenever I can to maske sure theres always some there to catch my egg lol. Ov kits dont really seemed to have worked for me as i got 8 in a row then ran out so gonna test around January and hopefully I will get my BFP.

Sarina I would be pouncing on that man of urs if he likes it or not lol. Stick some viagra in his tea that will soon get him going lol.

Working tomoro and thursday. Cant wait for my 2 shifts to be over then I can start getting excited for Xmas for my 2 little men. OOOOOOH cant wait till they open their presents. xx


----------



## sg0720

lol. the past couple days i have not been in the mood but all the others i was


----------



## AC1987

sg - I would gladly take a break from cleaning cat litter as I've been doing it for the past 14 years :haha: Well I'm able to get my DH to change the cat litter, however the everyday scooping I doubt he'd even consider.Well unless he had to. 


I'm way too clumsy. I just stepped on my dhs headphones and broke them.. OOPS! Well they're one of many pairs, I will just hafta hope hes not overly attached to this pair.


----------



## sg0720

lol if you still have to scoop it i would wear a mask or something idk how toxic that stuff it but just to be extra safe.

AFM- still no signs of AF!!!!


----------



## sg0720

just a little update the cramping is slightly back in my lower abdomen in the center...oh lord please dont let that be AF LOL


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sg0720 said:


> just a little update the cramping is slightly back in my lower abdomen in the center...oh lord please dont let that be AF LOL

Hope she stays away! This waiting game sucks!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Oh, hi to Fiona too!


----------



## sg0720

yes it does but im so happy the tww is pretty much over for me now its just seeing if AF come the next day or 2 if now i have to determine when i will test

how are you


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I'm good thanks...been trying to occupy myself and should really get on and wrap more gifts but why do that when I can obsess over all things baby! 

I'm waiting to see if af shows her face too. I'm 9 dpo but not sure when she's due as had a 24 and then 34 day cycle since coming of bcp. If it's going by a 34 day cycle, I would expect af to rear her ugly head on 26th. I had slight cramping/pulsating on the lower right side of my abdomen on 7dpo then a teeeeeny tiny speck of blood yesterday which is how af started last month :( no blood or cramping since though.

I think next month, if I'm out this time, I might write my symptoms down so I can obsess more accurately! I can't remember whether I cramped much last month at this time or not. 

Sorry for the rambling!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

And it's Teresa, right?! Just want to make sure i have names right!


----------



## sg0720

oh its okay. i dont mind and i really should be wrapping gifts to all my shopping is done and i still havent started wrapping lol.

I hope that was IB for i will keep my fx. this cycle i was keeping busy not trying to pay attention to anything that was going on with my body but i couldnt help realizing how i have been cramping for a week+ and then a couple days ago when i would burp and a little throw up would come up i never had that happen before. which give me hope but not too much hope

do you have any children

--Sarina lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Haha! Sarina! Sorry! Fx'd for us. 

Nope, no kiddies for me...yet! Just two cats! Lets hope your burpy sicky thing is a good sign, otherwise that's just mean!

My bed is calling me so I will say goodnight. Just remembered I had horrid dreams about decapitated cats on my lounge floor last night :/ what's that about?! I bet I won't sleep now!! 

Will catch up soon, take it steady :)


----------



## sg0720

i had a weird dream last night too. goodnight and sweet dreams for tonight


----------



## peachy905

Good evening ladies! How is everyone doing? I have come down with a cold but still determined to BD since I should be ovulating soon. My nose is red and I smell like vicks so hopefully dh wont be turned off tonight. Does anyone know if having a cold lowers your chance of conceiving?


----------



## sg0720

hello. i do not know if having a cold lower your chanced but if possible i would BD anyways like you planned good luck catching that eggy


----------



## bbn2

peachy i have wondered the same thing. Both me and dh have colds and were still trying to dtd 

Today my body is giving me mixed messages. I took a opk this morning and was pretty dang close to positive but now I am having creamy cm. Yesterday or the day before i had ewcm. I am not sure if i have o'd or not. I hope not yet becuase we have only dtd twice on cd 9 and cd 11. Hopefully this is not it for me and hopefully i will still o. I have pcos so my cycles are over the place and right now I don't know how long they are. I started taking metformin and that usually gets them back to normal.

oh and i think I am addicted to opk's lol!


and i forgot to add i am really crampy today ughh!


----------



## sg0720

lol that is normal on this site i used to be a poas addict when i first joined here back in the beginning of the year and i rejoined this month and taking a totally different approach


----------



## peachy905

bbn, nice to know that I am not the only one addicted to opks! lol. I was very close to positive then it went negative and today it is again close to positive. I wonder if I have Ov or not... I am on cd17... but my cycles are usually 32-24 days. Oh well keeping my fingers crossed that BD every day for next three days will do it!


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome Fiona!!

Hazel-Atleast we can be cycle buddies now im on cd3 :blush:

Sarina-Yes the cramps have gone away. Im doing pretty good thanks for asking. Cant wait for you to test!

AFM, got great news...1) DH has been takign his vitamins and 2) A county job (library aide) that I applied for called and said i got the job :happydance:. I guess this isnt why i didnt get pregnant this cycle because i was suppose to find out this news and be able to have some time on the job before having baby. So this is great. A county job means more money and better benefits.


----------



## sg0720

oh that is great congratulations!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sarina! Atleast tonight ended great. Most likely i would start in january so thats good also atleast these would be the last couple of weeks before i start working and i would most likely be passed ov by the time i start working so yay :happydance: Everything is falling into place.


----------



## sg0720

thats really good that things are falling into place.

AFM- still no AF and i am scared to test if AF does not show...


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi!!! I'm new ladies I been trying to conceive for 2 years now after a miscarriage hopefully this is my month I'm hoping and praying...I starting taking Geritol today because my mom told me about it today and how it helped her get pregnant also I read plenty success stories on google so I wish us all sticky baby dust!


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning, sorry I haven't been around much, it's a pain as I can only use my phone to get on here! 
Welcome to the newbies. 
Patrice, that's great news about the job, so happy for you!
Fingers crossed for all the ladies that are having symptoms.
I'm on cycle day 31 and still no sign of AF, she should have appeared on Sunday but is is my first month ttc so my body is probably still adjusting. Had some AF type cramps
on Saturday but they disappeared. 
Feeling really down lately :0( We have our work Christmas lunch today so that will cheer me up.
X


----------



## sg0720

Good Morning ladies it is 517am where i live and i woke up because i have to work today and GUESS WHAT...........NO AF and that is going off of my 33day cycle which is what my last 2 cycles have been my CP is higher then yesterday...should i be excited...i kind of cant help it but dont want to give my hopes up just yet..thinking about testing tomorrow morning if NO AF but im scared lol


----------



## AC1987

good luck sg! :)


I think my DH gave me his cold. I'm so stuffed up and got a bit of a sore throat. :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome Looney! Its been almost 2 yrs (20 months to be exact) after m/c that we have been ttc so we are nto far from each other. GL and hopefully you get a bfp!

Sarina-Exciting cant wait for the updates :coffee: patiently waiting :rofl:

Ashley-Aww hope you feel better :hugs:

Susi-Thanks! And hopefully AF will stay away for you and you get a bfp!!

AFM, its cd4 today so 3 more days to go yay! Seeing that now i ov earlier than i thought..it will make since on why when i thought AF was early..it was actually on time :dohh: When you ov earlier doesnt it change af due date to arriving earlier? Also, dh and i have been in love land :cloud9: We have just been loving each other and enjoying each other and i feel great. Especially ever since DH has been listening and really wants to have a healthy baby so he finally went and bought his vitamins and take them every day and so am i. We both take them together so im happy for that. Thats another step closer to our rainbow baby. Everything is going pretty good on my side which is a good thing. Also, my soon to be boss (who is great!!!) gave me the number to the woman i have to set up an appt with so i can get this process started. I had called but she didnt answer so im going to wait til between 8:30-9 to call her again. Yay im so excited!! I am soo ready to bring on 2012 because i have a feeling its going to be a great year :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

good luck with the job Patrice! :)

I'm gonna be baking sugar cookies today :) and I think I'm gonna make some dog bones for my in laws dog :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

I love sugar cookies :cloud9: And im waiting for the phone call for the appt. The woman told me that i should be receiving a phone call by 4pm so its from now until that i can receive this call so have to just wait it out. I have been cleaning to keep occupied but now im relaxing.


----------



## beccah11

:'(


----------



## mzswizz

whats wrong beccah?


----------



## beccah11

we didnt DTD last night, i got the preseed out and was in bed with OH and he was like i'm too scared, cant we wait, practice this month then have sex when ovulating next month! :( so i started crying, and he said hes not arguing with me and went to sleep! so upset! 

thanks for your concern mzswizz :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

you're welcome beccah. And wow men can be like that sometimes. I've noticed sometimes dh says you sure you want to try for kids right now..i mean let's enjoy life while we are a young married couple without kids and then have kids and im like noooo i want babies now :brat: and then he has his normal days where he is like okay we are going to dtd every day because we are going to make a baby...i tell you they can drive us :wacko: at times. But look on the bright side. Just dtd for fun this month and then if he is willing to try next month but thats IF you get AF this cycle then just go for it. Atleast he is willing to try next time. Sometimes we just have to relax and listen and inderstand and just reason with men because if we dont it can turn for the worst and they will always blame us ttc for it. Men cant live with them but cant live without them :rofl:


----------



## beccah11

*mzswizz:*
thanks, you've made me feel alot better! 
i deff with get AF this month, because we havnt DTD at all! :( 
thing is we cant have sex without a condom because i dont get wet enough and it really hurts us both (to much infoooo, sorry :haha:) so this is the first month trying, using preseed and no condom! so he's just really scared, but we need to do it or we never will iykwim?


:haha: agreeee, they drive us nuts but we wouldnt be without them :cloud9: 


:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

beccah-i understand what you mean. He better get on the ttc train or else :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

I think babies scare our dhs and ohs alot. I don't see why though THEY aren't the ones who hafta go into labour :haha: but yeah like my dh knows I want kids, but I think if it was up to him he would rather not have any. :haha: too late now :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah thats exactly how my dh is. He wants kids but it scares him when it will actually happen. I think what scares him the most is waking up during the night or trying to hold a person that is soo tiny. He dont want to hurt the baby. I have seen how he was with my 1 month old niece. He is nervous but he does what he has to do. I know our dhs and ohs would be great dads they just got to get over the fear. And its us carrying the baby for 9 months and delivering so we should be the scared ones :rofl:


----------



## beccah11

hahaha, agreed they only have to BD we go through the hard stuff! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

i think we have the hardest job on earth...we have to cook, clean, take care of ourselves, our family and household, get pregnant, then have labor and now take care of a baby and work and go to school (if a student). We should be superwomen :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

evenin ladies!! not been on in a day or so - been trying to go about my life like a normal person instead of a pregnant woman lol! Im feeling much better about things now my cold is nearly gone... am getting a bit of morning sickness / general queasy feelings when i think of certain foods or just for no reason!!

Sarina - i had that gross burp with a bit of sick today!!! ewwwww!!! so maybe its a good sign for you!!


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey!!! Ladies do preseed really work because I really want a baby for the new year so I just started Geritol right before I ovulate to see what happen!! I'm praying more than hoping


----------



## mzswizz

i havent used preseed before but i bet these prego ladies can tell you it works :haha: And whats Geritol? I might try that out.


----------



## Looneycarter

It's a vitamin that you buy at your drug store they have Geritol complete and a liquid called Geritol tonic after my mom told me she got pregnant with me within a month I got me some nd also I googled it nd read plenty success stories


----------



## mzswizz

I am taking one a day women's and dh is taking one a day men's so we are going to see what happens. If no success then i will try the Geritol. Thanks for bringing that up..it sounds good.


----------



## skyraaa

aaaah just sat down with a cuppa soooo nice oh making dinner like a gd boy coz iv been working and hes had a day off :)

welcome looney hope u enjoy this thread il add u 2 the list :)

serena im excited 4 u cant wait 2 put a :bfp: by ur name :)

patrice :happydance: yay 4 the job thats awesome news everything defo seem 2 b falling into place 4 u x


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-my dh does that sometimes but now its opposite day because i've been busting my behind and he is at work :rofl: But yes everything is falling right into place now. I got to fill out paper work tomorrow morning so yay


----------



## sg0720

Thanks ladies, this morning ihad a sharp pain in my left ovary hope thats not AF my CP is higher then yesterday and same wet ness and bits of lotion CM...other then that i have no sign of AF or pregnancy besides what happened a couple days ago.

JO- that really sucked didnt it.. it left a bit of a tingling feeling. i hope that doesnt happen to often.

so if AF does not come tomorrow. I will plan on testing Wednesday dec 28th because that will be one week that AF has been lost. so by then if i am preg. my HCG should be high enough or not there to give me a definite positive or negative. so 1 more week. fx she stays away.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-You will be testing on my birthday :happydance: Hopefully that means a bfp so it can be a double celebration!


----------



## sg0720

woo hoo time will go by fast i know it. i really dont like feeling this wet because it has my nerves going i keep checking myself to see if 1 i peed and didnt know it and 2. if AF arrived LOL...

its annoying.


----------



## BAbYbLuEsS

I am feeling the same! He works long day comes home and I am the one always wanting sex! I felt really weird about that, espacially seen as he is the one who mentioned trying for a baby and he was the first to say he wants one and sugessted it! yet he does not want to listen when i try to explain the complexity of it all lol men....


----------



## mzswizz

lol i would be the same way Sarina lol


----------



## skyraaa

serena the wetness is a gd sign im always wet :rofl: that sounds dirty lol

welcome BAbYbLuEsS wud u like me 2 add ur name 2 the list :D and yes men r useless when it comes 2 baby making just jump on him lol


----------



## josephine3

Im going to smash my computer against the wall in a minute...


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-why what happened?


----------



## Looneycarter

Can you put my name on the list?


----------



## skyraaa

is comp playing up jo :( bloody annoying sometimes aint they

my fav song atm a bit dirty but love it :)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrQ...688l5230l0l7799l3l3l0l0l0l0l215l542l0.2.1l3l0


----------



## mzswizz

hayley thats my fav song :rofl: love it cant wait for lloyd to come out with songs because now that song has been overplayed :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

not here its like nearly new i think, i bet its proper over played in usa it is a quality song tho :haha: my oh had it playing in his car so i starting singing it while food shopping :haha:


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies my body and mind keep telling me to.have sex but I keep ignoring it lol


----------



## josephine3

Arrrghhh sorry is it just me or is bnb glitching like hell right now?? Other sites working fine but not bnb.. I just typed out a real long post and it got eaten.. anyway... sorry if you have already read this in firt tri but I copied and pasted after my last post got ate..

Im suddenly plauged by doubt about my relationship.Maybe its the fact that I feel sooooo unsexual at the moment Im not interested in any kind of sexual contact, or my hormones are going so mad that everything my oh does or says is wrong.. but I just cant help but wonder if we will last. We have had a good relationship but since i became pregnant I just keep thinking 'are we meant to be together?' I dont even want him to touch me!
He's not been overly enthusiastic about the pregnancy so far and hasnt gone out of his way to help me with things like I would have liked.. maybe he doesnt get how tired and ill I feel, and when I actually have a bump it will become more real to him and he will be the doting boyfriend. I hope so.
Its just not been the joyous time I thought it would be :nope:

skyraa - you ARE dirty lol..
beccah - just read back and dont worry I think men are like that till after the first time, once he realises you wont get pregnant nessecarily first shot then he will relax.. the first time we did it without a condom it was so special and exciting and romantic.. and for days we were like 'wow we could have just made a baby' but after a year or so he just started to think 'well she wont get pregnanct anyway' and it became no big deal. 

Sooo yeah. Im down today :( been feeling like this for a few days. So worried about the relationship. I dont want to be one of those couples that stays together 'for the baby' but ends up miserable.

Im going to seriously cry at the computer in a minute it wont let me post this!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-yes love the song.

looney-girl you better listen to your body :rofl:

jo-aww i think its the hormones. But dont worry everything will sort itself out.


----------



## skyraaa

jo im the same with my oh cant b bothered with any of it im far 2 tired 4 sex and if he even trys 2 go anywhere near my tits he gets a smack lol, my poor bloke i caught him dtd on himself the other day and i was like aaah well at least i dont hav 2 do it lol im such a bad gf at the moment, tbh hun i think its hormones and us just wanting 2 do best 4 our lil appleseeds :)

put it this way hes gone from having it every day to getting it once a week if hes lucky lol


----------



## Looneycarter

Lol!!! I think it was the Geritol talking lol


----------



## skyraaa

looney get baby dancing hun its gotta b done :haha:


----------



## Looneycarter

Lol I know Idk when tho but a voice nd my head said have sex today lmao I'm Idk I'm losing it..he want a baby more than me


----------



## sg0720

I hope it all is a good sign especially since I havent really had symptoms


----------



## mzswizz

omg soo i just had this drink called sex drive so why did i just drink it :dohh:


----------



## sg0720

hey jo when i was pregnant with my first i felt the same way and my fiance (not at the time) he didnt know how to deal with my hormones and things and i ended up breaking up with him and moving back in with my mom when i was about 7months pregnant and we fought thru the rest of the pregnancy. when my son was born i really didnt know how i felt about him(not the baby lol) but when my son was 2months old me and his dad got back together and we still argue and things but i think all the new hormones and things take a little bit getting used to. but hang in there because your OH might not know what to do especially if this is his first kid...things us women would want dont come naturally to men i dont know why but we have to tell him hey this is what i would like from you. good luck and hang in there =]


----------



## sg0720

mzswizz said:


> omg soo i just had this drink called sex drive so why did i just drink it :dohh:

girl that is the last thing you or your husband need to be drinking lol ..my fiance was in the mood last night and i was like sorry but i am definitely not in the mood lol...o well


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i know especially seeing that AF is still here :dohh: but thats not going to stop dh :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol its nice that you guys are enjoying yourself and its not like a chore


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i know. well its not a chore for right now atleast :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol. so what do you think...i dont know if it is better to have all symptoms or no symptoms LOL...:coffee: <<thats me waiting to see if AF will show


----------



## mzswizz

i think either or is good just as long as AF dont show :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol good way to think about it


----------



## mzswizz

thats how i think :rofl: Ok ladies now i have women in my ear telling me to do opks and i should do them but what do you ladies think? should i do it or just dtd and wait for af


----------



## sg0720

the way you guys are doing it i think you will catch that eggy lol thats my opinion lol


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i dont want to stress myself out with the opks neither. Because what if the same situation with the opks happen this month ugh i would go crazy :dohh:


----------



## sg0720

yeah i would maybe see what happens...i dont because sometimes i should take my own advice n not give it lol


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Sarina and you know i tell myself that plenty of times :rofl: Im just going to see what happens this cycle.


----------



## sg0720

yeah especially if you dtd a few times a week you have to catch that egg


----------



## AC1987

:nope: I just had the worse nose bleed EVER. ugh.. it was like so bad. Thankfully it FINALLY stopped, but oh man it was horrible! Is that a preg symptom??


----------



## mzswizz

ASHLEY-yes a nose bleed is a symptom.

SARINA-Thanks. No opks for me. Im just going to dtd and hope for the best. And seeing that dh wants to really dtd around the fertile time which is between cd19-cd23..i think we are going to have a high chance.


----------



## sg0720

Yes i think you will catch it this time around just remember to try not stress over anything.


----------



## mzswizz

yes im not going to stress and also seeing that i will be working and going to school. I think conception would be in the back of my mind.


----------



## sg0720

yeah thats good keeping busy helped me alot this cycle. Ha..i just remembered yesterday i trying to google something and i kept spelling google like __goggle and i couldnt figure out wth. then i eventually noticed and was like OMG...lol..dumb haha..

do you know any stores that sell 10miu pregnancy tests...and what the name of that test would be


----------



## mzswizz

you can only get the 10miu tests on the www.early-pregnancy-tests.com website. Havent seen any store that sells them. And i have moments where i talk to DH in BnB language and he's like :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol haha i do to and hes like i dont kno what the hell your saying lol


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i just talked to him and i had to keep stopping myself because i did it again when we were talking about ov and AF due date :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol my OH went to work he works 7pm to 7am its just me n my son were watching curious george lol


----------



## mzswizz

My dh goes to work at 7:30am and comes home whenever there are no more installations/repairs. So im happy he is home early today. We both took our vitamins. So im thinking by the time i ov, we will be 19+ (depending on when i ov) into the vitamins so hopefully it helps. And i love curious george :blush:


----------



## sg0720

well thats good i hope it works. im tempted to my 10miu pregnancy tests...off ebay lol


----------



## mzswizz

lol knowing me i would say go for it :rofl: I think i only have 3 10miu left and 2 cb digis. Let's see what is going to happen this time around.


----------



## sg0720

lol i am my sisters coming over so im going to buy some with out my fiance knowing lol lord dnt make me buy these for nothing and AF shows tomorrow ( i have a gut feeling shes not going to show..) hope i am right


----------



## mzswizz

i hope she doesnt show for you Sarina. I found this website that i think is pretty good. I just read it to DH so he sees what needs to be done in order to conceive and see how hard it is. You should check it out!

The website is https://ben-wakeling.suite101.com/how-to-increase-your-chances-of-getting-pregnant-a198507


----------



## sg0720

i will definitely check that out


----------



## sg0720

hey before i buy are these the right ones

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-ULTRA-EA...=UK_HealthBeauty_Other_RL&hash=item2c5d2bc628


----------



## mzswizz

Yes those are the corret ones. The only difference is they come in different packets but its the same exact one. Because i got the same tests but in two different packets.


----------



## sg0720

oh okay. ima order those


----------



## mzswizz

ok cant wait until you start testing eeek excited for you.


----------



## sg0720

lol i know so this might sound silly but how much is 10miu...i know 10 is less than 50 LOL but like to pick up hcg is that very minut


----------



## mzswizz

Yes its very minut. Its kind of like the day after implantation amount to be honest. Thats why women were able to get a bfp on 8dpo and 9dpo etc.


----------



## sg0720

oooooooooooo a light bulb just went off LOL haha..i see now y people get them so early lol...so about how many miu are dollar store tests


----------



## mzswizz

lol that just made me laugh because i had a dumb moment thinking that one of your lightbulbs in the house broke :rofl: And the dollar store tests are 25miu


----------



## sg0720

LMAO OMG...i dont feel so bad for spelling google goggle and all my other dumb moments lol that is hilarious and not to mention be very random to say hey my light bulb just went out LMAO


----------



## mzswizz

thats what happens when the only thing to occupy your mind is opk, ttc, hpt info :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol exactly at least were not alone. so i am thinking and if i test early and get a bfn on a 10miu then i will conclude that i am not pregnant. since that is such a small amt.


----------



## mzswizz

true. and atleast you wont waste a more expensive brand. So thats my plan also. I give my AF til the 22nd of jan. to show and if its late then I will test with ic and if i get a bfp..then i will test with a cb digi


----------



## sg0720

sounds like a good plan. i feel really positive about this cycle idk why i just have this feeling...but if im not it will be okay too. because maybe god have something in store for me 1st who knows...


----------



## mzswizz

that is soo true. When its all said and done atleast you can have me as a cycle buddy :rofl: Cant wait for our bfps though. Got to add more bfps to the list :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

yes its nice were so close with our cycles. and i cant wait either for us to get our bfps do you watch one born every minute


----------



## AC1987

I've got a cold now :( Can't sleep. Think I'm gonna try to talk my dh into taking me to the doctor.


----------



## sg0720

aww i hope you feel better! if you go to the dr let us know how it goes

AFM- up at 5am again but for a different reason (son has bad diarriah and was throwing up) and guess what ladies....AF did NOT show up this morning!!!


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> aww i hope you feel better! if you go to the dr let us know how it goes
> 
> AFM- up at 5am again but for a different reason (son has bad diarriah and was throwing up) and guess what ladies....AF did NOT show up this morning!!!

:happydance: for no af :) hope ur ds feels beter 2day x


----------



## sg0720

thanks i am going to end up taking him to the doctor today

how are you


----------



## skyraaa

im good hun :) just wishing time away lol cant wait 2 get 2 12weeks :) im debating wether 2 tell family on xmas il b 6weeks 1day wot do u reccon?


----------



## sg0720

i think you should tell them b/c i know that little bean is a sticky one i bet they ill b so happy


----------



## AC1987

Well my dh says hes gonna take me to the doc for my cold, i think I'll also ask for them to confirm my pregnancy.

Been having the strangest feeling in my uterus still... like it contracts goes small.. then back to normal.No pain just feels almost like when you have an eye that twitches without you doing anything.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-yay for no AF and yes i do watch one born every minute. I so love that show :haha: And hope your son feels better.

Ashley-Hope you feel better and yes get it confirmed so therefore you get everything out the way.

Hayley-If you want to tell them then tell the family. Seeing that my mom is madame talk alot :rofl: im not saying anything to my family until im 12 weeks. But thats whenever i get my bfp :blush:

AFM, well this cycle is going by rather quickly now. Im on cd5 today and the last days of this year are flying by too. 6 more days until my birthday :happydance: Well last night was great. I dont know if it was the drink I had called sex drive or what but dh and i dtd in the shower again :blush: Now I must say i am madly in love with DH because now he is taking ttc seriously. After i read the article and stated less caffeine, no hot baths, and take daily vitamins. He is really taking his vitamins, drinking more water, and when we were in the shower..he put it on luke warm not hot and then he said "cant be losing sperm here..got to have babies with you" :cloud9: Finally he understands how hard it is and glad he has finallt listened and is doing what he needs to do to help increase our chances and i have started drinking more water and my daily vitamins and not stressing out. So hopefully this will help us this cycle. Only time will tell. Also, today i have to go do the paperwork for the new job in a hour or so :happydance: So everything is really working out for us. Come on Baby Clayton(s)!!


----------



## sg0720

AC- let us know how the doctors go

Patrice- I ilke the countdown since we have the same count down until i test lol
AFM- my son just has a virus that will run its course. and me..i am feeling sick to my stomach. i was gaging at the dr office with my son and idk if i am in the process of coming down with something or what but my stomach just feels tight and upset. (not gas because i had no problem having a BM):thumbup::thumbup: LOL


----------



## bbn2

sg, the gagging could mean you are preggers:)

Patrice, that's great that your dear husband is doing all those great things. It must be a great feeling to have him so into making a baby.

AFM: I feel real down today. I am thinking this month was a bust. I recalculated my cycle on FF and put in the days i spotted before my period and that puts me at cd 16. I thought I o'd on cd 13. On cd 13 I had loads of ewcm and on cd12 I had w cm and a positive opk on cd 13 only every day after that negative. we dtd on cd10 and cd13 so I thinking that maybe i did not o at all that maybe my body tried to o but did not. I did take temps this month but on the day I think i 0'd we got up late and i forgot to temp.
today i am having loads of creamy cm. On 1 and 2 dpo(if i even ovulated) i was really really crampy and yesterday i felt like i was getting a bladder infection, but today i don't. I was real irritable yesterday and irritable and emotional today. I am wondering if AF is coming early cuase i feel like she is :(

I don't see how you ladies do it. I am in cycle 2 and I am sooo stressed already.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-i love my countdown ticker too! :rofl: im countingdays the days for your test and my cake :rofl:

Bbn-dont feel out just yet. You are stillin with a chance :thumbup: and yes finally dh and i are on the same page. Hope this doesnt end though :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

So I went to an urgent care, its like a walk in clinic where you don't hafta be a patient. The doc was like "Unfortunately you are pregnant" in my head I was thinking she was telling me I wasn't because she was acting like it was such bad news. So I'm like "ok good!" so shes like "So this is a wanted pregnancy?" ..... duh! :haha: but the bad news is theres nothing I can take for my cold :( I just hafta suffer through it, I had my dh in with me when the results came back and I was like "See?! I am pregnant" and he goes "We'll see" gaaahhh


----------



## loobo83

LADIES, OMG OMG OMG

THINK I JUST GOT A FAINT BFP. Showed up after time scale but defo pink. what do u think? got another test to do in morning. so scared bout getting hopes up but have heard of this happening to others and it being their true bfp. Tested as have been feeling funny and had a really queasy spell yersterday xx


----------



## mzswizz

post the pic eeeekkkk excited

Ashley-aww so sorry hun :hugs: hope you can get through it and wait until you get the scan then he will believe.


----------



## skyraaa

PIC!!!!:happydance: :)


----------



## loobo83

ok will try with phone as cant find camera x


----------



## loobo83

pic doesnt do it any justice and worried cos came up after time line ???
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0202.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## skyraaa

louise thats looks like a bfp to me how long after the time did it come up?


----------



## mzswizz

omg omg i see the line :happydance: Cant wait for your next test! That looks like a defo line to me. I saw it without clicking the picture so it can be enlarged.


----------



## loobo83

to be honest hayley i dunno as thought it was negative and checked it after about 10 to 15 mins then just stuck it in my bag thinking it was neg. then when i got home bout hr later i fished it out my bag and seen the line.

Oh god i wish it was morning now. If it is a bfp, my man has superhero sperm lol. Great u guys can see too. woo hoo. although only morning will tell xx


----------



## skyraaa

wot test is it?


----------



## skyraaa

and wot dpo r u hun?


----------



## loobo83

skyraaa said:


> wot test is it?


its just a cheapo. clear and simple. thats what worries me xx


----------



## AC1987

Looks like a bfp to me! :)


----------



## mzswizz

cheap tests are just as good :rofl:


----------



## loobo83

thanks guys. will defo update ya tomoro. 

If going by my first positive out of my 8 opks lol. then i will be 11dpo but god knows as they opks totally confused me. Have no idea. 

Bit worried now as had no other signs of ov back then so i may have my self an evil evap but will find out in morning. Think i may go to bed now so it comes quicker lol. xx


----------



## loobo83

God just thought lol.

If I am then baba will be born around Jacks bday as conceived Jack around the same time 5 yrs ago. September will be busy lol. xx


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait gl louise!!! and i barely get ov signs so i never know unless i test with opks :rofl:


----------



## loobo83

Thank youpatrice. fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## skyraaa

i dont get ov signs either just made sure i dtd lots obviously worked lol
i think thats ur bfp louise if ur only 11dpo it will b faint :) cant wait 4 a update in the morning :) good job we r the same time b nice 2 see a bfp when i come on here 2morro morning :)


----------



## mzswizz

you're welcome louise. we are all rooting for you. Now i got to go find things to do to waste time until you test :rofl:


----------



## loobo83

haha patrice. god me too. wishing my life away.

You girls are great thanks. If my queasy spell was anything to go by yesterday I really hate MS LOL. Never had it before. Hopefully I was just having a moment lol. 

Dunno what to do with myself now. Phoned OH at work so hes gonna get me up at 7 in morning before he goes to work to pee lol. If it my BFP my drinky poos with my mum tomoro will be off but defo worth it. xx


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait! soo ready to see a bfp next to your name :thumbup: im enjoying my wine now because once the bleeding stops...its because into ttc mode :rofl:


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww another one, fingers crossed for tomorrow, this thread seems to be very lucky!!! X


----------



## loobo83

lol .patrice. enjoy

Thanks blondie, hopefully everyone will have their bfp very soon.

Gonna go do my ironing so will speak later.

Lots and Lots of love to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## josephine3

evening guys!! Well was having a lot of computer issues last night and tonight is only 15 mins till I have to go to work at my pub job till 1, then gotta be up again at 8 for nursery :dohh: was getting really stressed last night as Im feeling very hormomal and down recently and really wanted to talk to you guys but computer was having none of it!! i must have written a long msg about 5 times.. but anyway I had to copy and paste this from first tri as Im not writing it a 6th time...
Im having serious worries about my relationship.Maybe its the fact that I feel sooooo unsexual at the moment Im not interested in any kind of sexual contact, or my hormones are going so mad that everything my oh does or says is wrong.. but I just cant help but wonder if we will last. We have had a good relationship but since i became pregnant I just keep thinking 'are we meant to be together?'
He's not been overly enthusiastic about the pregnancy so far and hasnt gone out of his way to help me with things like I would have liked.. maybe he doesnt get how tired and ill I feel, and when I actually have a bump it will become more real to him and he will be the doting boyfriend. I hope so.
Its just not been the joyous time I thought it would be :nope:

So.. yeah.. 

louise - I dont want to be the one bringing a downer on ur test but I've had some pretty bad evaps from those clear and simple midstreams.. last month mine looked a lot like that but Im pretty sure I had a m/c, they just never darkened up. I will see if I have a pic of one I def know is an evap.. sorry to be the bringer of bad news... i have my fx'd for you that its not tho!

beccah - sorry to hear you're having a hard time getting oh to dtd!! After a few times of doing it without protection it will be much easier.. the first time we did it without it was really strange and exciting and romantic.. we kept wondering if we had made a baby!! He was nervous too, but after a year or so hes thinking 'well she's not gonna get preg anywa, makes no difference..' once he realises that you're not gonna fall pregnant straight away 1st time (altho u could!) he will chill out. 

Hope you're all okay xxx
Merry Christmas if i dont get chance to come back on before the big day!! xx


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi!!! Ladies just stopping bye to see how's it's going for everybody!!! Still taking my geritol and waiting to ovulate I don't use opk's so I been bd everyday hoping to catch my eggy


----------



## mzswizz

Looney-Finally im not the only bd every day :rofl: DH and i are taking our vitamins and bd on and off right now. but when af ends....we will be back to every day :rofl: im not going to use opks but im assuming around cd18-cd23 is probably when i'll ov. So just going to bd until AF shows well until hopefully a bfp shows :thumbup:


----------



## Looneycarter

Yea me to lol he loves all the bd we doing but he want the baby more than me lol idk when I ovulate because i'm usually on a 28 day cycle but last month it was 31 so idk how many days going to be in this cycle so bd nd geritol is a every day thing just so I can get my bfp for new years!!!!


----------



## sg0720

Oh u lucky ladies lol


----------



## skyraaa

jo ur a sweetpea :happydance:

i honestly think its just ur hormones being preggas ur moods up and down and sometimes men dont know how 2 cope with that and take it personally
ur realationship will b fine andif he loves u he shud understand x


----------



## mzswizz

looney-now dh wants a baby as much as i do. he was already talking about having alot of kids :shocked: and my cycles varies itself but im going to just go by my normal 35 day cycle. Next AF is due jan. 22nd. sooooo vitamins and bd is the plan this cycle.

sarina-Hoping this time we catch the eggy because dtd every day is going to strain my cervix and uterus :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Lol good lord well I think u should explain that to ur body lol


----------



## Looneycarter

So I should just go by my regular 28 day cycle I guess last month I wanted to be pregnant so bad it was late but bd is a must lol I even make him take the geritol to lol I want my bfp for the new year so I been praying hard lol!!!! Nd bding even harder my sf should come around the 7th


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-i tried to send my body the memo and it went haywire because it was upset that it has to work overtime :rofl:

looney-yes go by your normay cycle. and my dh throws a little tantrum before taking his vitamin but its either take the vitamin or no bd so he takes it with no problem :rofl: and that means im a few weeks after you. So hopefully you get your bfp for january and then i get mines :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

My dh take his with no problem lol kuz h really want a baby with me so he take it!!!! I hope all who are trying to conceive get that bfp this new year


----------



## AC1987

Jo, I think its hormones, I'm not into sex at ALL!! well I dtd once a few days ago just cause my DH was dying but i wasnt into it at all :haha:


My hormones are sure WACKY!! I bawled my eyes out for an hour cause I wanted soup but didn't have any... :haha: I hardly got any sleep last night so I could be overtired too.


Patrice , your dh seems like such a nice guy for wanting a baby just as bad as you now! :) (not meaning to put mine down but I find mine is a big chicken)


Hayley, what comes after the appleseed? Sweat pea? I can't wait!! I'm tired of having an appleseed


----------



## AC1987

Oh hi looney I don't know if I welcomed you to this thread :) theres lotsa new people here :)


----------



## mzswizz

Looney-I agree lets get some January bfps in here!!!!!

Ashley-Yes finally. I should've read that article to him a long time ago :rofl: but atleast he is trying now so im thankful for that. 

AFM, omg it finally hit me that i will be 22 in 6 days :shock: DH said he got something amazing planned so we shall see. I should ov around jan. 4th-9th so when that time comes im just going to tell dh its around that time and then pray for the best.


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi ac1987 how are you??? 
Mzswizz- I know right I praying and hoping for all of us I believe in our eggys lol


----------



## loobo83

hey Jo. No probs hun. trying not to get my hopes up too much but its hard. Just hope to see that pink line again in the morning . Sounds like ur preg hormones hun. They will be up and down like a rollercoaster, you will cry, laugh, shout, scream all for no reason lol. Hope u start to feel better soon hun xxx

Patrice and Looney ur OH'S are sweet. I was the one that asked my OH if he wanted another and he said "Louise u know I would have a million babies with u if ya wanted that many. lol. Think 3 will be enough lol. xx


----------



## AC1987

Hey looney, I have a really stupid cold thats making me miserable :haha: people need to back away I'm so snappy!! 

I don't think I have any energy to make dinner tonight might ask my dh if he'll be a ...doll? Is it doll? And if we can go out.


----------



## Looneycarter

Lol Louise that's sweet lol he only want 2 he have a son already so I just have to give him those other 2 so hopefully next month will be 1 of them lol


----------



## mzswizz

Looney-Operation Catch that Eggy is in effect :rofl: Now its up to us to whip our army into shape to track down that eggy and conceive :rofl: Come on January!!!

Louise-My dh says the same thing :rofl: Im like im not popping out a million kids are you crazy :rofl:

Ashley-Yes its doll :haha: Now im hungry..it never fails. First subway now this :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

my tits r killing me 2day!!! just random but thought id let u girls know :rofl:


----------



## beccah11

havent DTD at all this month :(


----------



## Looneycarter

Lmao!!! Operation catch the eggy cool name but I should ovulate christmas eve,but hey i'm bding until af gets here....lol we be bding like twice a day lol....
Ashley- I hope you get better lol nd yea it's doll!!! 
By they way my real name is Erica


----------



## loobo83

Fingers crossed for everyone. 
Girls- I just have an awful feeling that i have an evil evap, especially with it coming up after the time. Screw u evaps. If u were a person i would hunt you down :haha:

Scared to test in morning now - think im gonna get a big stinking BFN X


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-thanks for letting us know :rofl: I think DH made my af confused because it will get lighter then heavier then stop then get lighter :rofl: I think he knocked it out of whack :rofl:

beccah-Dont worry just dtd and from now on and you will catch that eggy :thumbup: We dont want to have to hog tie your oh to a chair and have a spotlight on him and go all ninja on him :rofl:

louise-dont worry. just test and see what happens. when its all said and done..if it is an evap atleast if you're not pregnant you can enjoy dtd to try to get pregnant :rofl:


----------



## beccah11

mzswizz said:


> hayley-thanks for letting us know :rofl: I think DH made my af confused because it will get lighter then heavier then stop then get lighter :rofl: I think he knocked it out of whack :rofl:
> 
> beccah-Dont worry just dtd and from now on and you will catch that eggy :thumbup: We dont want to have to hog tie your oh to a chair and have a spotlight on him and go all ninja on him :rofl:
> 
> louise-dont worry. just test and see what happens. when its all said and done..if it is an evap atleast if you're not pregnant you can enjoy dtd to try to get pregnant :rofl:

hahahah, hopefully doing it tonight! :happydance: please please pleaseeee catch my eggy mr spermies! :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

louise r u using the same brand test tomoz or different if i was u id go out get a frer then u wd know 4 sure gl hun x

patrice u know i like 2 share random question but hav u heard of jackie beat i love him/her :haha:


----------



## loobo83

Hayley-Same type of test hun as got 2 in a pack. the one i did earlier was at half 3 and only held pee for bout 2 hrs so hopefully fmu will be different. Cant get out to get a frer as OH working and kids sleeping :sleep: If i dont get anything then will retest next week if i can hold off that long. 

Patrice - defo on the dtd - once im preg im a nun lol. na i will keep going as long as I can, without a big bump stopping me lol. x


----------



## mzswizz

beccah-great hopefully when your update will be that you guys dtd :thumbup:

hayley-No i havent heard it. Actually i have been pretty much out of the loop for music because usually i connect my ipod in the car and play my music. DH tells me all the new songs going around :haha:

louise-I think i will be the same way :rofl: at the rate we are going i wouldnt be surprised when i get pregnant, dh starts labor :rofl: When i get pregnant and doctors say its okay to dtd then we are going to but i dont htink all the time dont want to over due it now.


----------



## Looneycarter

Do you think bding twice a day is to much


----------



## skyraaa

this is jackie beat "beaver" its about having a sex change and so funny,
if ur easily offended dont watch lol but this will defo make u lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdEKrzcUd9I


----------



## skyraaa

Looneycarter said:


> Do you think bding twice a day is to much

once a day is plenty hun u gotta wait 4 the gd sperm :)


----------



## mzswizz

looney-once is enough but sometimes its hard to say that to your man :rofl: i know its been times where dh and i go for 3 or 4 times a day :blush:

hayley-that video is sooo hilarious :rofl: I am going to watch it again!!!! lol


----------



## loobo83

hayley - that videos so funny haha x

Well ladies thats me off. will update you tomoro. nighty night xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Cant wait for your update Louise good night.

It's 4:30pm over here so just waiting for DH to get home so we can relax. He has one more day before he is off from work and also i got 2 more days before AF ends. Which is perfect because that means AF ends on dh's work day :happydance: let the bd olympics begin :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

Lol I told him that he tell me lol gotta make sure I give you all my kids lol so we do it alot!!!


----------



## skyraaa

Patrice glad u liked it lol thought u wud lol right better go gotta give oh some attention lol night every1 x


----------



## sg0720

wow theres alot to catch up on. i got a lot of reading to do. 

and by the way i cant believe how much the 2 of you ladies BD lol...if i could do it like that id never have anything to complain about lol


----------



## Looneycarter

Lol we trying to catch that eggy I have 2 more days until ovulation I hope but i'm baby dancing until I get my af if she come lol I hope it's a baby in my bottle of geritol


----------



## AC1987

hayley what symptoms do you have now? I've been getting waves of nausea but nothing that bad thankfully!! I'm scared of starting ms.


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-good night :hugs:

Looney-DH is the same way with me. He is like oh this is just to increase the chances just in case the first batch didnt make it far enough :rofl: Even though he know he is just using that to dtd more :rofl: And baby in your geritol bottle made me :rofl: Hope you catch the eggy!!

Sarina-I complain when im tired but mr olympian over here wants to keep going. Im like geez you won the gold medal already what are you trying to get platinum?! :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

But my cm is dry :( is that bad


----------



## mzswizz

Maybe your cm will change over the couple of days leading up to ov. I think around this time you suppose to have creamy to ewcm at this point of time. But every woman is different so our bodies are going to react differently. Just wait and see what happens.


----------



## sg0720

lol that is funny he is shooting for platinum. i had a taste for chinese food and my fortune said "a cheerful message is on its way to you" i hope so. im hungry but it doesnt feel like its going to stay down. i felt a bit like garbage this morning i hope my son isnt giving me his sickness...ehh.


----------



## sg0720

Looneycarter said:


> But my cm is dry :( is that bad

sometimes i wish i was dry because i have been wet for too long now and i am always checking to see if i peed and didnt know it or AF came lol


----------



## Looneycarter

I know maybe it's late again but idk.i'm still going to baby dance even tho it's dry lol ugh idk maybe it's the vitamins sigh!!! I'm really trying to make this happen I know a few days ago I had cm nd super horny lmao...since my period was late will I o late,this month


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-yes he must be trying to shoot for platinum or something because he just dont know when to stop :rofl: And hopefully the good message will be a bfp! And wait til you get pregnant the wet feeling is going to get worse.

looney-No you shouldnt ov late. OV is what causes the due date for af. so later ov the later your due date would be pushed, earlier the ov the earlier your af will be. Say you suppose to ov on cd14 but this cycle you ov on cd18. If your af was due on jan. 7th, it will now be due on jan. 11th because of late ovulation. Hope i didnt confuse you.


----------



## sg0720

yes i know i have to always wear a pantyliner because ill have to change my underwear a few times a day and my dr said thats normal im like oh great.


----------



## Looneycarter

No you didn't lol because last month it was suppose to come on the 7th but it came on the 10th that's why it was 31 days ugh idk I hope i'm ovulating...but I have been using the bathroom a lot :(


----------



## mzswizz

sarina- i feel for you. Im the same way especially after dtd.

looney-well maybe thats why its dry because you keep going to the bathroom. If anything just drink water, that'll help :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

so do you ladies have any plans tonight? i still have to wrap all my sons xmas presents and i realllllllly dont want to lol


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope so!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

not really other than spend the rest of the night with dh and hopefully get a quick bd in even though it wont do anything :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol i think i am going to take a nap.. even tho its late to take a nap but im tired. whats the time difference between here n the uk?


----------



## mzswizz

i think 5 hour differential. Its 6:18pm over here. What time is it over there? And dh just turned around and asked did your period stop with a grin :rofl: what have i gotten myself into :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

Well I just bded woohoo!!!! I hope with all this baby dancing I catch that little eggy


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi ladies - don't think I've said hello to you yet Looney so hello!

Not been on for a couple of days. Been wrapping and delivering gifts!

Patrice, I'm loving your new pic! All is going really well for you, I'm pleased for you. Not long til your birthday!! You make me feel old!

Jo, I'm sure hormones at this time would make you fret buttery and relax and enjiy Christmas. Hope your boss is being less dickish. Have you told him you're preggo yet?

Hope everyone is ok and you poorly ones start feeling better soon.

Oh and Louise, I totally saw a line on your test. Have you done another one?

Well, I have a confession to make! I took my last ic hpt yesterday (10 dpo). I knew it was too early but you know what it's like!! Obviously it was a bfn! I had that slight spotting (as in one tiny dot) at 8 dpo. Then nothing on 9dpo. Yesterday I had some blood (not even going to bother apologising for tmi!!!) on the toilet paper first thing in the morning and nothing since. I'm still thinking it's my body playing tricks on me and af is coming but I'm still hanging on to that teeny thread of hope and, even though I was crazy and took the hpt, I think I am being realistic about things. Mainly thanks to you ladies I think so thank you very much gals! My brain would have imploded by now if it wasnt for you lot! 

Going back to the bd every day thing, my oh is a bit annoyed with himself for being 'too tired' on one, possibly crucial, night and he's said he wants us to bd down every night this month!! Well it definitely wont happen tonight....I've been out for a meal with my girlfriends and he's in bed fast asleep!! 

Might also try preseed/ conceiveplus next month...oh is very excited about the lube aspect of this lol!


----------



## sg0720

patrice- lol @ your husband. i do that to my fiance and it should be the other way around except i dont ask if his period is done lol. i took a nap and now im back lol it is 702pm here. 

Erica- You go GIrl LOL

Sarah- if AF does arrive which i hope she doesnt. Im happy that your husband is actively trying which is a good thing. i hope you catch your eggy

AFM- I cant help myself but this is the first time i actually FEEL PREGNANT. i am very nauseous right now and i feel any minute i will be running to the toilet (reason y i woke up) also last night my right nipple itched i put lotion and was able to go to bed and then before i took my nap today the same nipple started to itch again. i dont have itchy nipple on a daily basis LOL or ever before AF lol so idk what that is all about but this nausea feeling brings back memories when i was preg. with my son. TERRIBLE.​


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi sarah!!!!! And thanks sg I been getting cramps on my left side hopefully it's a good sign because we bout to do some major humpung


----------



## sg0720

lol all that baby dancin yours and patrice's bodies better catch that egg!!!!1


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope I do lol so I can post my new years BFP


----------



## sg0720

yes that would be a great way to end the year and start 2012


----------



## Looneycarter

I know lol!!! I been taking my geritol nd any dancing mkn,sure I have some swimmers in my body for the time of ovulatuon


----------



## sg0720

so far sounds good


----------



## loobo83

morning girls,

Well did another test at 7am and its a big stinking BFN:cry

cant believe how pinky and real looking that evil evap was.

Oh well, still time yet so will test in a week or so. Hopefully still get my BFP yet xxxxxx

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## skyraaa

awww louise its ok tho ur defo not out yet and it is still early thats a bummer see if this 1 turns pos then u know not 2 buy those tests again xx


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies :)
Sorry that it was a bfn louise and sarah... perhaps you just need to wait a few days.


AFM I woke up sick still :nope: looks like I'm gonna be sick over christmas.. I mean sick with a cold. Thankfully ms hasn't started. 
I'm so worried today, my sis has surgury today for removal of kidney stones.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies, sorry about you bfn's, keep smiling there is always next month. Stay positive :0)

Ashley, I have a rotten cold too just in time for Christmas dammit! 

I'm sitting here at work hoping to go home soon, I still need to get a couple more presents!

I've decided I'm going to sit my oh down later for a chat. He is such a great boyfriend but he just really hides his emotions and isn't very affectionate, and his sex drive is low too. Although he can surprise me by sending me a lovely text or do something romantic but it's not that often. This isn't something new and he has always been like this but I think where I have come off the pill my sex drive has gone up and I just want a bit more attention!! We have been together for 5 years and I really don't want our relationship to become stale. I see on here some of your boyfriends being so loving etc and really want my oh to be like that too. I don't want to change the way he is because I fell on love with him for who he is but I just need a little more you know? 

Sorry to go on, you girls are the only ones I can really talk to about this sort of stuff.


----------



## AC1987

Oh I understand where you're coming from, I always had the impression my dh was romantic... that is until we became engaged. He just plain doesn't know how to be romantic, if I say surprise me with a dinner he'll ask ME where to go and what to do. :haha: I think some guys just need to be trained from a young age what girls like and want. 

Lesson #1 to my future son. Girls like flowers, get her flowers! :haha:

Maybe we can figure out ways how to encourage our dhs/ohs to be more affectionate hey? :)


----------



## mzswizz

Erica-woohoo for getting the bd in :happydance:

Sarah-Thanks that was our pre-wedding outing with our friends to the beach. you should see the funny pics that we took :blush: And you're not old..as you age you only get younger thats what i say :haha:

Sarina-Yes my dh is a true character and i was right...we dtd last night :rofl:

Louise-You're not out until AF shows which i am hoping she doesnt for you :thumbup: Just like you said wait it out a little.

Ashley-:hugs: for you and your sister to get better soon and to have a safe surgery. 

Susi-In the beginning, dh was fun etc and then started to get boring when we got engaged and then when we got married..he started to go back to how he use to be. I just think it all takes time. I even told my dh we got to keep the flame burning! So we are trying our best to do that. Hope all works out :hugs:

AFM, So it seems as if AF will stop a day early :happydance: cd6 today and looks like AF is on her way out or thats what i think so far from this morning. DH and I dtd last night too :blush: So we have been pretty busy and started on our operation conceive plan a little earlier than expected :haha: Xmas is in 2 days :shock: Where has the time gone :shrug: Also i will be 22 in 5 more days so yay im excited :happydance: Got to get DH xmas presents today while he is at work and clean up a little bit more. Also go hang out with my family today and that pretty much sums up my day. Come on January so we can make bd count!!!


----------



## sg0720

Ashley- good luck to your sister. i found out yesterday my 19 year old sister has nerve damage in her left hand from her job and if it doesnt get better in a week or 2 she will need surgery

Blondie- i definitely understand where your coming from i will tell my fiance that and he doesnt mind sometimes he tells me hes not a mind reader..

Louise- i will keep my fx for you

AC- what is your real name lol and i hope your cold goes away to and that will definitely be a lesson when my son gets of age hes gona treat women great lol

AFM- same ol same ol NO AF no sign of her. i woke up my stomach was hurting a bit. my nipple is a bit irritating not as bad as last night tho..but those are the newest things i have come across


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Cant wait for your test. Most defo will be a bfp!!! Cant wait! Oh and AC is Ashley just to let you know :haha:

Just a little laugh for you ladies..i forgot to tell you ladies about the funny thing that happened at the doc appt on dec. 8th :dohh: When he asked are we trying for babies i said yes and then he said well how active are you two and i said wellll we dtd pretty much everyday maybe more than once a day sometimes and he looked at me like :shock: :rofl: He's like wow your husband has stamina :rofl: :rofl: Just a quick little laugh.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Yes I am ashley.


Thats funny Patrice!! Its the truth! Most guys after one time will be moaning about how tired they are:haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww thanks for the support girls. Will keep you posted!

Patrice I think the doctor was quite envious! Haha.


----------



## sg0720

lol i cant wait either im anxious. tempted to go buy a dollar store test for tomorrow morning since i didnt think it thru how long it will take to get here frm ireland lol and that is funny patrice i can see the drs look in my head lol


----------



## skyraaa

hello girlies sory i havent been on much 2day my friends been over nearly all day lol
ashley my symptoms now r sore nips, occasional headaches, tiredness and the odd feeling sick and the lovely cm but all in all i feel ok :thumbup: how about u?

patrice trust u that poor docs face id laugh more if he ment active as in exicise and u went on about ur sex life :rofl:

serena i think u r a little bit pregnant :happydance:

erica dont worry about cm i didnt think i had any either and got preggas :)

blondie men r useless sometimes they just dont understand things like we do 
hope u sort it with him


----------



## sg0720

i hope so i feel a little pregnant for the first time this cycle


----------



## Looneycarter

Oh ok I was a little worried!


----------



## sg0720

UPDATE:

Okay ladies.

I am 15dpo and 1-2days late for AF.... SO i just went to the bathroom and while i was there i decided to check my CM and CP. so my CP is still extremely high i can bearly reach it and when i checked my CM there was ilke lotion/creamy a little and it was tinted​ PINK so i never had IB with my son so i know that is AF slowing showing up.:dohh: 

But its okay:thumbup:. because i will just have to try again. it sucks but hey what can you do. i just hope my fiance will be willing to activly try with me.


oo..and..i dont have a full flow yet or spotting the pink tinted CM way from way up by my cervix.​


----------



## sg0720

ladies AF has arrived...


----------



## Looneycarter

Aww I was routing for it to stay away!!!


----------



## josephine3

Evening ladies - Im so sorry I've not been on so much its not for lack of bloody trying!! stupif computer/internet still playing up.. seems to go off/on all the time, its very annoying :(

loo - sorry to hear about the bfn :hugs:

Susi - sounds a bit like what is going on with me and my oh - how long have you been together? My oh is similar, doesnt like to talk about his feelings, keeps it to himself and I dont think I've ever had a romantic gesture!!

Patrice am loving the new picture!! Really cute you 2 look so good together!! hehe. Wish I was brave enough to stick my face next to my name!!

Ashley and hayley I hope you're doing well - sorry to hear you have a cold ashley, mine made me really miserable when combined with preg symptoms!! :hugs:

Im feeling much better now tho - still emotional and finding it hard not to cry at cheesy xmas films!! haha..im also feeling HUGE and cant believe no-one has asked me yet!! I got away with it till xmas!! hurrah!

Merry Christmas incase I cant get on to type another message!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hey ladies

Ashley, hope you feel better soon. Being Ill at Christmas sucks. Hope you get rid of it before Christmas.

Louise, so sorry about your bfn but stay positive and enjoy Christmas. I expect you will be having a hectic one?!

Serena, I'm so annoyed for you that the witch came :( I think she's likely get me soon too.

Ive just got home from Christmas drinks and my friend bought me a subway as a thank you for driving her home. Score! Dont worry though, I hadn't been drinking...I think I have reached my limit in life on alcohol. I like the odd one every now and again but I think years of weekends on the lash have caught up with me! At least if I do get preggers my friends won't be surprised and curious by me not drinking as its the norm!


----------



## sg0720

thanks ladies.. i am so upset i thought i wouldnt be but i am and my OH doesnt give a crap he has the nerve to say i told you not to get all worked up about it i sed i didnt but AF was late and i got a little excited...im so irritated with him right now


----------



## skyraaa

awwww serena im sorry hun the :witch: is a bitch :( chin up tho i hope u get ur bfp next month :hug: x

hey jo yep i know wot u mean about the getting fat im sooooo bloated ppl must think ooooh shes starting eating for xmas early lol
wot other symptoms u having?


----------



## sg0720

i doubt its going to happen my OH just told me y do i want to be like all the other girls and pop out kids and y cant we have fun sex and let it happen when it happens. i said because whats wrong with trying. we can still have fun sex trying...im so angry with him i want to cry so bad but then ill have to hear his mouth about crying. i told him he doesnt care about how i feel about wanting another kid. idk. im so up set. sorry but you girls are the only one i have to talk to since my OH isnt good for that he makes me so mad. oh.. i also told him i said yes i want to be liek those girls and pop out kids i said im in a committed relationship and already have a kid i said i can go out n be wild so why not try for another...:cry: he tells me its xmas time and im so negative well i wonder why


----------



## peachy905

*sg0720 *- Sorry that your OH is upsetting you. Perhaps beneath it all the pressure of TTC is getting to him? I know that my DH gets stressed everytime AF arrives and I am so disappointed. He told me that he loves me and wishes I would not be so focused on TTC... not because he does not want to have another, but it hurts him to see me so sad. I am trying to keep it fun and doing my planning kinda behind the scenes here : ) *hugs* Hope you feel better soon


----------



## sg0720

see i wish my OH would have at least said something nice like that but no were arguing and he really doesnt want anymore kids and i told him i need to know that because if we dont want he samething it may not work. and he is just tired of hearing about it all but he expects me to talk to him and not be on bnb to talk to you ladies...im really tired of him...sorry to go on n on..


----------



## peachy905

No worries about going on about the OH situation. I think we all have our challenges... I am just not in a very festive mood as of late. Can hardly think about my job. Wish that DH and I can elope to some tropical island and not come back until I am preggers *sigh*.


----------



## sg0720

At the moment i would like to take my son and go to a nice hotel and enjoy me and him


----------



## peachy905

How old is your son ?


----------



## sg0720

he just turned 2 in november


----------



## mzswizz

wow i have alot to catch up on. Ok...so let me start from the bottom of the page :haha:

Ashley-Yes unfortunately dh isnt like that. After the first, he just gets energized to keep going its like whoa hello stop pause i want to sleep now :rofl:

Susi-He probably was because it looked like he thought something subconsciously but just didnt want to say it :rofl:

Hayley-Oh how embarassing that would've been if he was talking about exercise. I would've been so embarassed :blush:

Sarina-:hugs: I know you are going through alot at the moment but just try and relax. Atleast you get a 7 day break to sit down and figure out whats going on before starting ttc or whatever is decided. And boo for the witch visiting. 

Jo-Thanks! I have heard that alot. Some people even said well atleast when we have kids they would look like both of us :rofl:

I hope thats everyone!

AFM, dh and i had a little argument so no dtd tonight and looks like af is still here but its light so most likely will be gone tomorrow. Well let's see what wil happen this cycle.


----------



## peachy905

Awww my son is 3 and so cute. I love how awesome his comments make me feel. Is your son excited for Xmas? In all this ttc I am trying not to forget that I need to enjoy my time now in the present.


----------



## sg0720

he gets excited when he sees the presents but he doesnt understand yet whats goin on lol. but for being to he is bein so sweet he saw me crying and just came and sat by me and touched my tears and then made me laugh because he started to fake cry with me lol and right now all i care about is my son and making his xmas nice idc about my OH right now he can sleep thru xmas for all i care

and patrice- we probably wont be trying since we cant even talk without arguing about this subject. :(


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Dont worry usually when dh gets upset he says the same thing about not wanting to try then gets over his period and then want to try :shrug:


----------



## sg0720

he didnt want anymore kids from the beginning and then said he did because i wanted one...so maybe he truly doesnt want anymore kids idk


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully he will come around :hugs:


----------



## sg0720

hope so.


----------



## Blondiejay

Good morning ladies, Happy Christmas Eve!
Serina, sorry to hear things aren't good between you and your oh at the moment. Maybe he is feeling the pressure a bit. Like Patrice said, you have these 7 days to relax. Enjoy Christmas with your little one, he sounds too cute!!
I did another test this morning as the witch has still not arrived, I'm on cycle day 34 now! It's ok though.
So last night, my oh came and cuddled up with me on the sofa and i just said that I needed more affection, it's not even about sex (although I would love more) but I just want nice cuddles etc. I told him I cried myself to sleep the other night because i was changing my top at the end of the bed and he didn't look up once from his book. I told him I still fancy the pants off him the same as when I did when i met him 5 years ago, i told him I just want to be noticed, and that the cat gets more affection then me!!! He took it really well, it wasn't as if we were having a discussion it was done in quite a jokey way. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## AC1987

aww lets hope that he listens to you :)



AFM sick :( so congested! My in laws are also sick too, so I'm hoping my cold doesn't get worse.


----------



## sg0720

Hey ladies sorry for yesterday and you guys got to listen to all my complaining.:hugs: thank you.

AFM- today i feel sick. i feel very nauseous and like any moment ill be heading to the toilet. also usually with AF i feel it in my ovaries and i did feel some cramping there yesterday but yesterday and today i have very bad pain in my lower abdomen (mayb uterus area) am thinking about taking something for it but im not a fan of medicine..


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## mzswizz

Susi-Glad the talk went well with your OH. If I tried changing my top on the end of the bed...DH would pounceo n me when i have the shirt halfway off :rofl: Sometimes i like it but others im like geez can i atleast change to enjoy you.

Ashley-Hopefully you feel better and dont get sick from the in laws.

Sarina-Thats what we are here for no need to apologize. Do you think you are coming down with something? If anything i would take midol complete. It works for me. Im not a fan of medicine myself but when i get pains during AF...midol helps with everything.

AFM, Well its cd7 and it looks like AF is ending right on time :thumbup: Before I get started on my update i would like to take the time out to say R.I.P. Sylvester. Today is my best friend's death anniversary. Even though he is gone from the Earth he will not leave us in our hearts. :hugs: Now on a better note, dh and i started this morning with a bang. We've talked and now we are on good standing. DH and I dtd so we just right on time with the every other day but i dont think its intentional :blush: DH has talked to me about trying and he says he is on board with trying so we will do whatever it takes :happydance: He even said you are going to ov around cd19-cd23 so we are really going to dtd as much as possible that week :happydance: Hopefully we catch the eggy :thumbup: Feeling really good. So hopefully this cycle ends with a bfp. Last night DH didnt take his vitamin because we had our little argument :dohh: But its okay because i took mines and he only missed 1 day. He WONT miss today though :haha: So all is well and i gave dh is xmas eve gift and he is happy. So now we are just relaxing with each other. Lovely morning it is. 

Merry Xmas Eve to all :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

thats good everythings well with u and your dh patrice! :)


my nose is stuffed. how I wish I could take a decongestive. ahhh well... lotsa tea and soup for me. 

merry christmas eve everyone :)


----------



## mzswizz

tea should help. I know i get a nice honey lemon tea and that congestion flies right out the window..that or a nice warm shower with all the steam :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> tea should help. I know i get a nice honey lemon tea and that congestion flies right out the window..that or a nice warm shower with all the steam :rofl:

patrice u hav a dirty mind lol!!! :haha:

hope every1 has a awesome christmas and those ttc lots of xmas sex :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-The funny thing is i thought of steam right when i mentioned the shower because just so happens dh and i dtd in the shower this morning like us laying down whole the shower was on :blush:


----------



## skyraaa

u must hav a massive shower theres no way is b able 2 lay in mine :( we dont even hav a bath coz the bathroom is 2 small :(


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-oh no! my shower is nowhere near massive. trust me when i say it looked like a circus act to see us cramped in there in a crazy position just to dtd :rofl: it was very funny and now my back is feeling the after effects :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

you ladies are funny....
sarina I hope you and the oh sort things out before xmas! Or at least just put ttc to one side and enjoy yourselves, I know its hard!

ashley sorry you are still feeling poorly, its so not fun! Hope you feel better for xmas day..

hayley Im not having too many symptoms right now, little nausea in the mornings but not too bad, tired really early in the evening also.. how about you?


----------



## AC1987

Hayley you're a sweet pea!! :)

thanks guys for the well wishes. 

Tomorrow I will be 6 weeks! Gotta say I still run to the bathroom thinking AF is coming :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Have u 2 ladies told anyone yet? Im thinking of telling our families tomorrow cos its xmas and I want to take some non-alcoholic wine to have with dinner and I think it will raise some questions!! Im scared tho!! I feel like a teenager hehe


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies I would like to wish everyone lots of baby dust as a christmas gift lol...I hope all is well!!!! I'm still taking the geritol nd baby dancing like crazy we decided to bd until the 30 just in case lol since my last period was late lol!!!


----------



## mzswizz

DH and I are going to dtd until next AF due date which is jan. 22nd :rofl: Lord give me strength :blush:


----------



## Looneycarter

Lol we been going at it since like the 16th lol now since it's close to ovulation I sit in bed with my legs up so it won't drip out I really hope I caught this month eggie


----------



## mzswizz

we've been going at it since i was on cd2 :rofl: hoping we get our bfps! so atleast we can start the year off right :thumbup:


----------



## Looneycarter

Yeah!!! I know right well along with the geritol I been praying God gives us what our heart desire we have to trust and believe he will give it to us and not doubt it because all blessings come from him nd our faith


----------



## mzswizz

that is so true! We have our vitamins and faith. Let's see what happens. We already dtd this morning so i dont know about now because dh is asleep on the couch :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

Me and dh about to get it in tonight for christmas


----------



## mzswizz

lucky you looney :thumbup:


----------



## Looneycarter

Lol!! I'm very lucky to have my snuggle bunny!


----------



## Blondiejay

Happy Christmas everyone, hope you all have a lovely day full of lots of laughs and happiness x


----------



## AC1987

Merry Christmas everyone! :)

I'm a sweetpea now yaaayy!! :happydance:


----------



## Looneycarter

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-yay for being a sweet pea now!

AFM, Merry Xmas to all! Today i am Cd8 and feeling pretty good about this cycle. Dh asks me every day we are TRYING for a baby right and i laugh and say yes and he's like just making sure we both are on the same page and wanting the same thing. So im really excited because he wants to know when is ov going to occur etc so im feeling good. Christmas is going good so far. We havent got the chance to dtd yet but will when we get our chance. Hope everyone is having a merry xmas!!


----------



## skyraaa

hello every1 hope u all had a lovely xmas :)

i was absolutly shattered by the afternoon lol i cooked dinner which turned out gd :happydance: ooh all of mine and oh family know im pregnant well the ppl that matter anyway :) we were gonna tell FIL in a card and signing it summer and bump but on xmas eve mil cuddent keep it quiet any longer and spilled the beans 2 him we got a phone call from oh step brother saying his dad told him weaving a baby aaarrrggghhhh loloh was well pissed off lol

another thing fil gave me a envolope that he wrote i opened it and it said hayley will b expecting by xmas 2011 :o he wrote it in july and signed it mental aint it lol


----------



## josephine3

No way hayley thats mad!! oooh he must by psychic!! i told my parents when my dad was on about how nice it is for children to be around at xmas and how its all about them (as we were going to my oh's family for dinner where there are babies/young children, and at mine its just my parents...) so i just came out with.. 'well... all being well there should be another one here this time next year' !! He jumped up and gave me a big hug!! they were both really happy!! He said he was saying to his friend the other day 'I hope Joanne gets round to it sometime soon...' hehe..

I told my oh he had to tell his family as I was telling mine but he chickened out!! Didnt do it :dohh: I just hope they dont find out that my parents knew from now!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-Thats soo cool. Your FIL has to have some type of psychic powers...wish dh's family or my family was good like that :haha: It's great that they all know now. So now there's no keeping it a secret. :thumbup:

Jo-Happy for you! Yeah, men can always chicken out because they are in the nervous stages still about pregnancy. Wish my DH was like that. The first time i fell pregnant, the minute it said pregnant...he called his mom :rofl: But this time he will keep it a secret seeing that we want to make sure baby is healthy whenever we do conceive :blush:

AFM, im cd9 today and that means 10 more days before possible ov :thumbup: well i know it will be in my fertile window so gearing up for that. I have noticed that ever since i have been taking the one a day women's multivitamins, my cm has increased and also it is consistent with how it is suppose to be during each phase of my cycle. I have seen that right after AF, cm is more dry or very sticky and is a small amount of it. Mines is dry and a small amount of it. Yesterday, i had an increased amount but that usually happens right after AF ends so that was normal. Hopefully the vitamins is what i needed to help conceive because so far so good and seeing that dh is taking his vitamins too, we really increasing the chances. Come on january bfp!


----------



## sg0720

Hayley-that is amazing =)

JO- im happy you guys decided to tell your family. and do you plan on telling your OH's?

Patrice- i wish you all the luck this cycle


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Thanks how are you doing?

AFM, DH wants to go out tonight for dinner yay :happydance: In 2 more days we will be celebrating my birthday. DH surprised me by taking off on my birthday and the day after and is going to have a party for me at the bowling alley and then wherever we go after that :happydance: Also he is taking his vitamins and he knows when i should be ov'ing well atleast the fertile window so he keeps reminding we really got to bd in the beginning of january :cloud9: we have been dtd every other day so far so yay we are doing pretty good. Hopefully all this will help us.


----------



## loobo83

hi ladies, 

Just popping on to say I hope everyone had an amazing Christmas. Been busy busy busy. just cleaned out the boys room to get new toys in and had 5 big black bags full of rubbish to go out. Crazy. Will speak tomoz. Love to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-I did have a great Xmas and i know how it is with cleaning out rooms. I have to clean out our bedroom and guest room to get rid of all the junk that we have been piling and dont get rid of :dohh:


----------



## sg0720

i also have to get to cleaning out my sons toys he has alot and some that can be donated. and patrice i am okay. waiting for AF to end this has been the worse AF all year. i am trying to figure out my cycle now because it still says my average is 41. would like to try and help LOL


----------



## mzswizz

The shortest my af cycle has been is 26 days and the longest 50 days..i think the longest was due to the cod liver oil supplements i was taking which when i researched said its not good for fertility :dohh:. But i have noticed my AF averages out around 35 days. 35 days is more consistent for me. How about yours?


----------



## sg0720

i havent taken anything been trying to go natural i got off the depo a long time ago longer then a year less then 2 years. and then i was on the pill from june 12th 2011.to aug 17th 2011 was the last time i took the pill

and my longest cycle has been 96 and my shortest 13


----------



## mzswizz

have you had a consistent af like its around a certain range lately?


----------



## sg0720

yes my last 3 cycles were 33, 33 and this cycle i am on now is 35days


----------



## mzswizz

So im assuming that your average is 33 day cycle. Seeing that it occurred consistently and more than once.


----------



## sg0720

okay that helps so that i know that much at least. is AF over now for you


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies are y'all doing!!! I think I o'ed but i'm still baby dancing I had cramps on one side 2 days ago


----------



## sg0720

oo good luck. im doing good waiting for AF to leave.


----------



## Looneycarter

Aww!!! I hope it's my month! Nd yhurs to!


----------



## sg0720

thank you


----------



## Looneycarter

You welcome!


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies! :) How is everyone feeling?


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Yes AF is over for me now. It ended on cd7 so 3 days ago but from the previous posts you see af didnt stop us from dtd :rofl: When is AF suppose to leave for you?

Looney-GL :thumbup: I suppose to ovulate next week so hopefully we all catch the egg!

Ashley-Doing good. Last night had a few cramps on the right side and for the first time i had a string of ewcm and im only on cd10 :shrug: Hopefully that means im going to ovulate super early :rofl:

AFM, well this morning started off with a bang already. Im cd10 today and DH and I dtd TWICE this morning before he went to work :blush: Last month, i ov'd around cd19 so 9 more days until possible o day. I have noticed that i had a string of ewcm which i usually never get ewcm. So obviously the vitamins are helping me out alot. Well dh and i been dtd every other day so far so we shall see if we catch the egg this month. And dh keeps asking what cycle day are you on? And i told him cd10 and he's like okay we getting closer to ov. :haha: Well atleast he is serious about it. Cant wait for a new addition to our family.


----------



## bbn2

good morning everyone. I hope everyone had a great christmas.

well, I had my o day wrong and yesterday decided to do an opk and it was deffinately positive. I had been getting ewcm for three days and thought I should test and to my suprise i am o'ing. What i thought was a positive on cd10 was not. So the good news is i now know what a positive opk looks like and i actually ovulated. The bad news is we dtd 5 days ago so I am hoping that I actually released the egg yesterday or sooner becuase it would be more likely that there still could be swimmers in there. I tested this morning and still positive. So now I guess we just have to wait it out. I am just excited becuase i was beginning to think I was not going to ovulate. At least next month I will know when i will o.

I want to send lots of baby dust to everyone and hope we get our big fat positives soon.


----------



## peachy905

Morning ladies! Who is in their 2ww? Any symptoms to share?


----------



## mzswizz

bbn-Thats great that you now know that you are o'ing at the moment. FXed you catch that egg :thumbup:

peachy-I have 9 more days before i can be in the 2ww. I am currently cd10. Cant wait until the tww.


----------



## AC1987

I still don't "feel pregnant" :wacko:aside from getting really bad gas cramps I don't feel it. But my dh said something that made me happy yesterday, I went to eat an almond and hes all like "Wait! Are you sure you're able to eat that?" and I'm like "Yeeess why can't I?" and hes like "Well because you're pregnant" :happydance::happydance: finally! I think hes accepting it!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Finally he accepts that you're pregnant :happydance: I guess there was a milestone you had to pass with him for him to accept it like maybe your AF really isnt coming :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

AF is supposed to end in about 3 days.


----------



## skyraaa

hello every1 :)

patrice defo sounding promising about catching eggy this month r u gonna bother using opks or just keep dtd?

ashley yay 4 being a sweetpea:happydance: and yay for oh finally getting it lol it takes em time bless men 

jo how funny ur oh chickened out i thought my oh would but the mil spilled the beans so he didnt need 2 tell lol

afm im feeling soooo tired its not funny iv literally just woken from a 2 hour nap cuddent keep my eyes open :( bbs still sore but not as bad 2day, keep gettng this snot like cm no idea wot thats about its like a light yellow colour mainly get it after straining 4 a bm tmi lol
oooooh being pregnant is sooo glamourous lol oooooh and i think ms is kicking in although i havent actually been sick yet but gagging and feeling it loads

hope u all had a awesome xmas :) x

hope u all ok and stuffed urself


----------



## bbn2

AC it sounds like dh is coming around that yes indeed you are pregnant :)

patrice, yes i am so excited that i now know that i am o'ing and know when i o. I just hope dh soldiers are strong willed and made it through the battle for 5 days. Especially the girls( we want a girl)

looney- hope you catch that egg girlie. How long till your 2ww. Either today or tomorrow is 1dpo for me.

AFM I am just sooo excited right now and I am wathching movies today about pregnancy. he he I can't help it. Lord help me I have baby fever bad :)


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Hopefully af doesnt be a pain for you and just leave so you can get back to work for that bfp :thumbup:

Hayley-:hugs: I have chosen not to use opks this time around seeing that it confused the heck out of me last cycle :rofl: And plus i dont want to spend money on the opks when i can just be using it for hpts :blush: 

bbn-I sooo get that way when i am in the tww. I look at pregnancy vlogs and all :blush: I think dh secretly wants a boy but then again either or is great for him. Same here bring on a baby or two :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

Bbn2-I'm 3dpo yay!!! I been having pulling cramps on one side and creamy cm
Hey to the other ladies how are y'all doing


----------



## mzswizz

im fine. Just been running errands today.


----------



## Looneycarter

Oh I'm still in bed!


----------



## mzswizz

Wish i could've been in bed. But i got to clean up because my birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## Looneycarter

Awww!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yeah even though it should be my dh cleaning up for my birthday :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

I've been cleaning up too, my energy is finally back today, well I get bouts of tiredness but since my cold has let up some I'm able to do more house work. :)


----------



## AC1987

I'm too scared to call the midwife for an appt.. I feel like its all fake and that I'm not "really" preg :nope: then I chicken out of calling... and I lose words on what to say.. I dunno if its nerves or what.


----------



## skyraaa

ashley call her lol u r very much up the duff lol i got a mw app on the 12th jan so bloody long 2 wait :(


----------



## mzswizz

Yes Ashley i agree with Hayley...call her :haha:

Hayley-I was saying the same thing about my birthday and now look its tomorrow :rofl: Time is going to fly before you know it...you will be pushing :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATRICE:happydance: hope u have a lovely day hun and make sure u hav a few drinks :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Happy birthday Patrice, hope you have a good'un x x


----------



## AC1987

Happy birthday Patrice!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. I am cd11 today and feeling good today. The plan for today is go bowling with family and friends and then we are going to cut the cake at our house. Sooo a pretty simple day but its going to be a good day.


----------



## AC1987

Sounds fun!! Hope you have a blast!


AFM the nausea is getting bad... no ms yet but its like nausea alllllll day and night long.


----------



## mzswizz

Hope you feel better Ashley.


----------



## Looneycarter

Happy birthday patrice!


----------



## AC1987

Eeek, called the midwife clinic and its $2500 upfront since we have no insurance.. I wasn't sure if that was ok so Im not waiting for my dh to get back at me. Grrr and he said maternity insurance was useless and not needed


----------



## skyraaa

omg ashley thats alot of money how much will it cost all in all?


----------



## AC1987

skyraaa said:


> omg ashley thats alot of money how much will it cost all in all?

Thats the cost of everything except the delivery. But it only includes one ultrasound, i don't think having blood drawn is even covered.. So will hafta talk it over with my dh maybe we will find another place or something.


----------



## josephine3

Evening ladies!! Sorry not been around in a few days - combination of xmas festivites and the neighbours not turning the internet on lol. How selfish of them!

Happy Birthday Patrice!! Have a good one!

And for me.. I've been soooo tired recently, all I do is eat and sleep!! I didnt get to bed till 2am as had some friends over for a bit of a party and to tell them the news - think they were shocked!
But slept till 11.30, napped from 3.30 till 5.30 and Im still ready for bed again now!! I never ever nap either but recently I've had a few!
And god can I eat!! Hahaha... had beans and eggs on lots of toast for brekkie, quorn veggie meat and stuffing sandwiches when I got up at 5.30 and just had a massive bowl of spaghetti bolognese! Hehehe

Good lukc to those in the 2ww!!
Heyley its only 2 weeks now till ur appt! Not long at all! Mine is on the 10th. Oh also something a little worrying happened today, my dog jumped on me and his paw went right in my belly, it hurt and felt like id been punched! still painful now :(


----------



## Looneycarter

Did any of you ladies had symptoms at 4dpo


----------



## WrightMom2be

Happy Birthday Patrice!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

Looneycarter said:


> Did any of you ladies had symptoms at 4dpo

Nope thats still too early, I didn't feel anything til a few days before my period.


----------



## Looneycarter

Oh okay because I been cramping since I and tons of creamy cm and pulling pains on my left side but ovulated from the right because I felt the o pain on the right


----------



## skyraaa

Looneycarter said:


> Did any of you ladies had symptoms at 4dpo

i remember feeling dizzy then quite alot not sure if its pregnancy realated tho lol


----------



## Looneycarter

Oh okay I just want this to be my month to!!! Last night I had a dream I was 6months and having a c-section and the doctors were trying to take my baby but I was refusing lol weird


----------



## skyraaa

hey jo :) we missed u x

quick update on me i know they say no 2 pregnancys r the same hell they r right with my dd i didnt really feel sick didnt go off foods but this one well i feel nauseous most of the time i was at tesco this morning and kept thinking 2 myself im gonna hav 2 run 2 the toilet in a min felt soooo sick iv also gone off food cant eat curry or gravy makes me gag but in love with egg mayo sanwiches and craving salty mc ds chips lol

bbs still hurt and like u jo the tiredness is unbearable i feel useless :( i look preggas already sooooo bloated 
also getting this minging cm it look like snot but clear/white mainly after a bm coz of pushing hard bloody constipation lol

well all in all i think im having a boy!!coz i feel sooo differant 2 dd :)


----------



## LuvMy3Babies

Here is a funny story for ya:

One night last month as hubbie and I were sex-n-it-up.... My 7 year old runs in with her pink glow in the dark lightsaber to tell us the 8 year was picking on her. All I saw was pink lights! I thought I died and went to heaven LOL! :winkwink:


----------



## skyraaa

Looneycarter said:


> Oh okay I just want this to be my month to!!! Last night I had a dream I was 6months and having a c-section and the doctors were trying to take my baby but I was refusing lol weird

oooh gotta say i had vivid dreams from ov day with all 3 of my pregnancies gd sign :)


----------



## skyraaa

LuvMy3Babies said:


> Here is a funny story for ya:
> 
> One night last month as hubbie and I were sex-n-it-up.... My 7 year old runs in with her pink glow in the dark lightsaber to tell us the 8 year was picking on her. All I saw was pink lights! I thought I died and went to heaven LOL! :winkwink:

:rofl: how funny :)


----------



## LuvMy3Babies

I told hubbie I hope it was a sign of fertility! lol


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope so that dream was just to real I woke up feeling my belly


----------



## skyraaa

LuvMy3Babies said:


> I told hubbie I hope it was a sign of fertility! lol

yeah course it is hun we like 2 think anything is :) wud u like me 2 add ur name 2 the list :)


----------



## skyraaa

Looneycarter said:


> I hope so that dream was just to real I woke up feeling my belly

me 2 cant wait 2 put a bfp by ur name :)


----------



## Looneycarter

Yay!!!! Let's hope so I baby dance from last day of af until now!!! I was taking geritol so I hope I caught my eggy


----------



## josephine3

LuvMy3Babies said:


> Here is a funny story for ya:
> 
> One night last month as hubbie and I were sex-n-it-up.... My 7 year old runs in with her pink glow in the dark lightsaber to tell us the 8 year was picking on her. All I saw was pink lights! I thought I died and went to heaven LOL! :winkwink:

Heheh love this!! 

Hayley I also have the sore boobs still and the constipation is no fun! Also Im having really vivid dreams every night to the point I wake up confused about what is real! Its really annoying I dont like it, I dont wake u feeling rested, I feel like I've been on an adventure! I just want a good nights sleep with no dreams :( Speaking of which, Im going back there now with fx'd for no dreams as im soooo tired zzzzzzz


----------



## sg0720

jo- hopefully in a couple weeks you will get your energy back

ashley- im sorry about the ms i had what your feeling my whole pregnancy only threw up a hand full of times. and i think that is worse then throwing up all the time

Erica- i hope this is your month keep on bding

As for everyone else ihope you are all doing good.

AFM- i had a nice talk with my OH this morning and i told him for the next couple months i want to forget about ttc and just get back to having sex. i said BUT. come february i would like to have sex every other day for the whole month (so hopefully i can get another november baby love it!!)) and it adds up to about 14 days he goes can i just have sex with you 14 days in a row and then 2 weeks off i said no it doesnt work like that and then i started talking about his sperm he laughed and said i am 1:1 with my body i know what happens lol so hopefully things will go that way come february =]

i originally didnt want to start ttc until jan/ february but i couldnt help myself LOL


----------



## Looneycarter

Thanx I really hope I get my bfp!


----------



## AC1987

So my dh told me to just call around and get other prices.. only I'm having a horrible time on finding them. :wacko:


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: Well found a few places. 

All of a sudden i'm terrified of the thought of giving birth. Thankfully it won't be for another... 8 months. OMG 8 months!? I hope everyone else here gets their bfp! :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Are the other places the same money or have you found any cheaper?

AF came for me on Christmas Day which is cool, 2012 is going to be a new start! 

I went swimming this morning for the first time in years and did 22 lengths in 20 minutes!! I used to swim for the borough when I was younger and just love to swim, shame I left it so long. I've decided to join the gym tomorrow to get fit, I'm 5'5 and 8 stone so just doing it for fitness and toning. I really need to keep it up though.


----------



## sg0720

AC1987 said:


> :happydance: Well found a few places.
> 
> All of a sudden i'm terrified of the thought of giving birth. Thankfully it won't be for another... 8 months. OMG 8 months!? I hope everyone else here gets their bfp! :)


Thats good you found a place. and you shouldnt be scared its a wonderful thing. i miss being in labor and pregnant with my son.


----------



## sg0720

Blondiejay said:


> Are the other places the same money or have you found any cheaper?
> 
> AF came for me on Christmas Day which is cool, 2012 is going to be a new start!
> 
> I went swimming this morning for the first time in years and did 22 lengths in 20 minutes!! I used to swim for the borough when I was younger and just love to swim, shame I left it so long. I've decided to join the gym tomorrow to get fit, I'm 5'5 and 8 stone so just doing it for fitness and toning. I really need to keep it up though.


i want to take swimming classes with my son =] i might do that in the spring time or beginning of summer


----------



## mzswizz

hey ladies thanks to all for the birthday wishes!

AFM, im cd12 today and my birthday party was great! I went out to breakfast, then went to a hobby store, and then went many other places. At the end, we went to Sparez and didnt come home until 2am :shock: I had lots of laughs, pictures, cake, food etc :rofl: Also, dh and I have been dtd every day more then once :shock: I was going to say no dtd today but we dtd this morning :blush: All is well. So hopefully i get a bfp this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Ughh I hate those press this for that stuff on the phone. 10 minutes spent on it til finally got a person, and they transfered me to more of that press this for that ugh was so fed up I just hung up. Trying to find information about midwives at this one hospital. I emailed them asking questions and if they don't respond then forget them. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I know exactly what you're talking about. I soo hate that too. Why cant they just send us to customer service and then we give them information so they can transfer us to the right department.


----------



## AC1987

Exactly!! And when they say they're gonna transfer you, you expect it'll be to a person not another press this for that... gahh makes my head hurt :haha:

Mmm so i'm gonna eat waffles I made :D


----------



## mzswizz

waffles yummmy!! i made pancakes eggs and bacon this morning for breakfast well more like afternoon :blush:


----------



## skyraaa

god i feel shit!! lol got ear ache now :( on a plus side my friend leanne just gave birth 2 a little boy called elliott :) quite funny i was so sure all through her pregnancy she was having a girl wudda put money on it lol so shows im shit a predicting lol x


----------



## mzswizz

congrats to your friend hayley. And i have a headache. DH and i dtd 3 times today so very tired and bad headache


----------



## pea-in-pod

hello ladies!
funny story about TTCing, that Im sure many of you have been thru...
hubby: coughing up a lung, fever, pasty skin
me: come on, it's day 14!! will only take a few minutes!!

arrr! feels a bit sad when the BD'ing looses its romance doesnt it!


----------



## mzswizz

pea in pod- :rofl: that is sooo true!!!


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies just an update I'm 5dpo last night I had a dream I got a positive at 6dpo lol....my boobs hurting,little flutters,and creamy/lotion like cm


----------



## peachy905

Looneycarter said:


> Hey ladies just an update I'm 5dpo last night I had a dream I got a positive at 6dpo lol....my boobs hurting,little flutters,and creamy/lotion like cm

Omg I am about 6 dpo and dreamt I got a positive too! I was so tempted to PDAs this morning lol.


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope that's a good sign!


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping the dreams you ladies are having are a good sign. I havent even o'd yet and I had a dream last night that DH and I were at the store buying some more cb digis that were on sale :rofl: And we were saying do you think it will say pregnant on here by now because look at the miu it detects its at 100...so im thinking we were there buying more because i was still poas after getting positives and now we just wanted to keep doing them until the next doc appt. Hopefully thats a sign because most of my bfp dreams usually be me poas and getting a positive this time....i was buying digis saying im already pregnant AND a time before that i had a dream that i poas and it came back positive and i showed my sister :shrug: Dont know what thats all about. 

AFM, well spent yesterday dtd alot :rofl: and watched movies with dh. Had a good day and night with DH on his last day before going back to work. DH and I have been doing good relationship wise too and thats pretty good. Im cd13 today and time is just going by. DH and i have been taking our vitamins and we missed 2 days of it because of all the birthday planning and my actual birthday :dohh: But its okay because we are back to taking the vitamins :thumbup: This cycle is a good cycle so far. We just dtd when we want too. In reality, ttc is not the main purpose for us dtd. Now we just dtd when we want too. Im not going to stress about it all i.e. ov, opks etc. Im just going to let nature take its course and if its meant to happen then its meant to happen. But im going to stop thinking "EVERY" month is the month because i've noticed i use to always put myself in a sad place whenever AF came. Not saying I dont have PMA but this is more like a im going to be stress free with PMA and thankful for what i get i.e. AF etc because some women have health issues, cant have kids due to medical reasons etc and I have been crying over getting AF every month :dohh: So I am grateful for my health, DH's health, grateful for all of us to still be alive to see another day and praying that we all get our bfps. It will happen i just know it.


----------



## AC1987

Thats great you're looking at it from a positive view! :)


So I went to the dentist... cause apparently they didn't grind down the filling enough so it kept hurting me, and grrr they charged me for their mistake lol. And then the dentist is trying to tell me xrays are ok to have when you're pregnant.. but I flat out refused.


----------



## mzswizz

What a rip off! I would've said, "im not paying a dime because its your fault!" I tell you businesses only know take take take. Take your money and give you crappy service.


----------



## AC1987

I know!! I was like what? I was about to walk out cause I thought for sure I wouldn't hafta pay.

I'm in SUCH a bad mood :haha: so I try calling this other number for a midwife place and its like got really good reviews and such, only I CANT seem to reach a person. I'm figuring me and my DH will just hafta drive there to get answers cause I'm obviously not calling the correct number.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley :hugs: Hopefully you can get in a good mood. And hopefully get to speak with a person so you can finally get some answers and able to know what you're going to do.


----------



## AC1987

I'm in a better mood now :haha: I vented to my mom about it. I figure I'm just gonna go to the hospital next week and get my answers from them. They can't avoid me in person :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Yay for you Ashley. They cant hold you down! :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Good morning everyone :)

Well I woke up feeling like I've been punched in the gut. Not sure if thats a good thing or not. But I feel bruised and sore.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-i havent experienced that feeling before so im not really any help. Maybe its just tender? :shrug: wish i could help.

AFM, Its cd14 for me today. So almost halfway through my cycle already :happydance: i have told myself if i cant get the cb digi opks, then im not going to use any other brand because trying to read the lines can be quite confusing AND makes me spend alot of money. So im just going to see how this cycle goes without the opks. If i dont get pregnant this month, then next cycle i will have the cb digis ready. By then i will be working and i wont have to worry about waiting for dh to do it because we all know how it takes men forever to do things we ask them to do :haha: So i am pretty set and feeling pretty good. Bring on the new year and Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## loobo83

hey ladies how u all doing. Not been on since xmas as been busy busy but hope u are all well.

Ashley - Does it feel like a pressure kind of pain, maybe just things stretching and making way for ur little bean growing.

Patrice - Great attitude to have. Everytime I see a BFN it puts me in such a bad mood. This is cD36 and still no BFP. Dunno how long this cycle is gonna be but im starting to get pretty impatient. Defo need to take a leaf from ur book hun. xxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Louise :hugs: I know exactly what you mean. When my AF is delayed, i get hopeful but when a bfp isnt involved i just stress out. Now im just trying to relax because i know its nothing i can do other than wait. Even though waiting seems like forever, we have no choice but to. I was thinking that it will be so easy for me to get pregnant and it will happen quickly but its going to be 2 years in april so im hoping i dont reach april without a bfp. Im going to try the cb digis next cycle if i dont end up pregnant this cycle because atleast, it will let me know whats my ov window and i wont have to stress about the line tests because they can be quite stressful and confusing at times.


----------



## loobo83

2 yrs is a long time to wait for something you want so desperately.:hugs: I should be grateful with what I have but really want to add one more to the clan. Really hoping this is ur month. This is only my first cycle so shouldnt really complain. No idea when and if i ov so after a BFN this morning im gonna wait till 10th Jan which is OH bday and if no BFP by then, then i will surely be out and will await my next cycle. 

Fingers and Toes crossed for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AC1987

Bfns are disappointing... I used to bawl my eyes out anytime I got one. Really hope you all get a bfp! :)

Yea I think its more of a stretching thing, I feel fat however, I've got SO much bloat, it can't be a baby bump yet as I'm early still! having a horrible time doing up jeans, I just sit around the house with them undone. I figure its time I buy bigger jeans or stretchy kind. Maybe I will take a pic of myself(if I can manage) to see. :haha: omg I sound so obsessed with myself sorry guys!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Im hoping for a bfp this cycle myself but you never know. So atleast im thinking ahead so i will be prepared for next cycle. I wont know if and when i ov neither so we are going to be in the same boat :haha: Just hoping these vitamins help. It seems like with the vitamins...dh is producing more spermies so hoping that will help increase the chances.

Ashley-Want to see pics!!!! :haha: And its okay we ALL talk about ourselves :rofl:


----------



## AdaMarie

Who would have thought our hb would put up such a stink about us wanted to BD so much!:sex:
Moans and groans, it is sort of a job... but he can't complain about not getting any anymore!! Haha.:brat:


----------



## mzswizz

Ada-:rofl: that is so true. I dont understand it. You will think that men would love to have a woman who WANTS to have sex alot but nooooo they say it but then chicken out when it really happens. Unfortunately my dh is the total opposite because he has energy out this world so im just trying to keep up with him :rofl: I think i have enough soldiers to lasts 9 months from now :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

hello ladies :)

hope u all ok 

patrice i defo think u r going the right way about getting ur bfp not stressing about opks ect 

ashley i feel rough every morning lol and all day actually lol hope ur tummy feels better il put a pic of my tummy on here if u fancy comparing im huge lol bloody bloat lol

louise sorry ur in limbo hun was this ur first month off the pill?

afm im defo feeling pregnant now i feel ill and tired most of the day :( oh im a blueberry today :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

yay for being a blueberry hayley!!! yes no opks for me unless they are digis. Cant go wrong with easy to use :rofl: Im going to get that bfp one way or another.


----------



## StephieB

Ladies, i am very sorry to rudely interrupt but I NEED some light heartedness (is that even a word?!) in my TTC obsessed life! :thumbup:

Me and my lovely husband have been TTC now for 22 bloody (literally, ha!) months, and if I don't have some sort of light relief soon I might get even more grey hairs!!

Don't get me wrong, i LOVE the ladies on BnB, but I can't keep reading thread after thread of "I'm 2dpo, am I pregnant?" or "I have 2 pink lines on a HPT, is this positive?" (forgive my cynical nature!) I need somewhere on here where I can vent with other ladies who enjoy the lighter side of life too..

So, are you ready for another moaning long term TTC-er..or are you closed to applicants? :haha:

Steph :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph omg welcome JOIN!!!!!! Another lady like us you most definately can join us on this adventure :haha:


----------



## StephieB

Hurrah! :happydance: Many thanks for letting me join in on the ups and downs of the TTC journey!

I have been spying and see lots of ladies on here who have already gotten their BFPs, :thumbup: congratulations!!! Send some of your luck this way, please?? 

So, big plans for new years anyone? Or like me, spending the evening with a bottle (or two) of wine, in my pyjamas watching crap TV with my husband?

x


----------



## mzswizz

For New Years Im going to be doing the same exact thing you are doing :rofl: Going to be with DH in our pajamas with a bottle of wine and waiting for the ball to drop. But probably in the day time go to miami and visit family but thats about it. Nothing serious oh and forgot another thing...dtd to start off the new year :rofl:


----------



## StephieB

I always think pyjamas is the best new years eve plan! 

I used to always go to parties or clubs for new years and it was never as good as everyone had built it up to be, and so expensive!!! 

Haha I am currently 2 dpo and my poor husband has been jumped on as soon as he's walked in the door for the past 6 days, so tonight, we're celebrating new years by NOT having sex :haha: what TTC does to your sex life eh?! 

:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah clubs and everything is too expensive so we are going the comfortable ladi back route for new years. And dh and i have actually been dtd during cd2 or 3 up until recently :blush: We have been like rabbits :rofl: Cant wait to get into the tww


----------



## StephieB

Oh my god, where do you get the energy from?! haha, you are a better woman than I am! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

currently cd14 so yeah pretty much we been dtd for almost 2 weeks now sometimes more then once but its not my idea..its all dh. I dont know where i get the energy :rofl: I think lots of naps and a full stomach helps :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

welcome steph hope u enjoy this thread il add ur name hopefully u will get ur bfp soon :)


----------



## skyraaa

also gonna delete some names that havent posted 4 ages :)


----------



## mzswizz

well atleast i know my name wont be deleted :rofl: well right now i am making a roast chicken and mashed potatoes for dinner yummy. And last night DH told me that he wants to move to Europe :shock: So he was saying if he finds a job in Europe we will move :shock: Well atleast I know it wont be for awhile. Europe will be pretty far away from the family. I know we usually have to go see our family because they say we live far but just imagine once we live in Europe :rofl: I have no problem with that though. I think a new area will be great for us. I have always wanted to move out the states anyways and DH has family in london so we will have family there. So now we just got to save and see what happens.


----------



## peachy905

Oh wow Europe sounds amazing! I would love to live in London... Just sounds so cool :)

Sorry have not been posting much..dh is really pissing me off. I am exhausted and he is always asking to do shit around the house. Grrr : (


----------



## beccah11

for new years me and OH re gunna get into our PJ's watch a few films/ crappy tv, drink wine and eat loads of crap! :haha:
best way to welcome the new year in IMO! :)


----------



## mzswizz

peachy-Sounds like how me and DH are sometimes. Men. They think because they go to work we have to overwork ourselves at the house when its their fault that the house is messy. Like i can wash the dishes and here he comes and put dishes in the sink and let them pile up before he thinks to just wash what he uses so there's no dishes.


----------



## peachy905

Dh was just asking me to find his keys. Wtf he should look for them himself. I told him where to look and his response was "I'm eating lunch. Can't u just look for them since you're not doing anything except surfing the net?".


----------



## mzswizz

yep thats my dh. Or he would come home from work and walk right past the kitchen, sit down next to me, and then say can i make him a plate of dinner :dohh: And while i make the plate what is he doing....sitting down playing video games :dohh: Then he uses the excuse that he's tired and been working hard all day. Noted he does work long hours but geez i am tired to because i work long hours cooking and cleaning this house.


----------



## loobo83

Hiya Ladies. Well im all geared up to have a very drunken new year. vodka, sours, jager, bottles of everything etc etc. I can see myself making a total tit out myself but hey I dont have my BFP so im gonna enjoy it while I can.

Ashley - I have bought myself a few pairs of jeggings (leggings but look like jeans lol) for when the time comes. I can wear them now and they are stretchy so can wear when bigger. Try doing a big poo lol, may get rid of some of the bloat but mind u anytime I was pregs I was very constipated. Ur pains sound very normal hun. 

Steph - welcome hun. Great bunch of ladies in here, all been through the same stuff and very easy to talk to.

Hayley - I never went back on the pill after having reece in april 2010:winkwink: Just been using the old pull out method lol. Not too good for him but good for me lol. The pill never agreed with me when I went back on it. Made me put 7lbs on in 1 week. came off it and lost it all again.

Patrice - oooooh Europe sounds great. u 2 are very busy bunnies - at it like rabbits might I add :winkwink:

Want to wish all in advance a very happy new year and hopefully 2012 will be the year for those of us who dont have our BFP yet to do so. Especially cant wait to see the new 2012 babies xxxxxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-i know rabbits we are :rofl: And i will be having drinks myself at the house with DH so enjoy while we can :haha:


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi ladies I'm 7dpo and my boobs hurt not the nipple I'm still having creamy cm and now I have a cold :( my throat really hurt nd not to mention cramps in my lower tummy


----------



## mzswizz

maybe feeling crappy will result in a bfp looney


----------



## josephine3

Hi everyone! Happy New Years!!

Ashley and Hayley I would love to see pics of your bump/bloat!! lol. I have a lot of bloaty bump thing going on too!! I really hope there's only one in there hahah it feels very hard..

I've been very mood swingy lately and go from happy to depressed it changes each day.. 
I actually fancy going out but my friends are all at a mates house further away than I can get to :( I can get to town but no-ones there :( Oh well. Not like I can drink anyway! In the pj's already!!

Welcome more new ladies yay!! It will happen when you least expect it! 
Patrice i think you should just ditch the opks you bd so often anyway it wont matter when you ov!! :haha: plus i thought I had totally missed my ov date and still caught!


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope so because I hate feeling like this especially my sore throat and can barely talk


----------



## peachy905

Looneycarter said:


> Hi ladies I'm 7dpo and my boobs hurt not the nipple I'm still having creamy cm and now I have a cold :( my throat really hurt nd not to mention cramps in my lower tummy

We have the same cycle! I have a light stabby pinch on my left side and creamy cm. also feel tired.. Hope this is our month! Oh an I just developed a cold as well.


----------



## skyraaa

peachy905 said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I'm 7dpo and my boobs hurt not the nipple I'm still having creamy cm and now I have a cold :( my throat really hurt nd not to mention cramps in my lower tummy
> 
> We have the same cycle! I have a light stabby pinch on my left side and creamy cm. also feel tired.. Hope this is our month! Oh an I just developed a cold as well.Click to expand...

come on :bfps: lets start the new year on a high :)


----------



## Looneycarter

Mine been on the left side to all day yesterday now I got a cold and hate it idk what's going on!


----------



## Looneycarter

peachy905 said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I'm 7dpo and my boobs hurt not the nipple I'm still having creamy cm and now I have a cold :( my throat really hurt nd not to mention cramps in my lower tummy
> 
> We have the same cycle! I have a light stabby pinch on my left side and creamy cm. also feel tired.. Hope this is our month! Oh an I just developed a cold as well.Click to expand...

Yay!!!hopefully we can be bump buddies lol
:happydance:


----------



## peachy905

I hope I'm not imaging things...at 7dpo it should be close to implantation right? Hope having a cold doesn't adversely affect it.


----------



## skyraaa

make way fatty coming through lol
https://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff351/skyraaa_photos/7weeks.jpg
mmmm i look sexy :rofl:


----------



## peachy905

skyraaa said:


> make way fatty coming through lol
> https://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff351/skyraaa_photos/7weeks.jpg
> mmmm i look sexy :rofl:

Looking good!


----------



## skyraaa

peachy905 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> make way fatty coming through lol
> https://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff351/skyraaa_photos/7weeks.jpg
> mmmm i look sexy :rofl:
> 
> Looking good!Click to expand...

:rofl: u taking the piss ;)


----------



## mzswizz

oh yes make way for sexy mama and her beanie...welcome ladies to the 2012 baby bump fashion awards! we have the lovely hayley sporting her beanie whos nice and cozy inside. wait until you found out the gender ladies :haha:


----------



## Looneycarter

It can implant 6 to 12 dpo....so I hope a cold don't interfere


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> oh yes make way for sexy mama and her beanie...welcome ladies to the 2012 baby bump fashion awards! we have the lovely hayley sporting her beanie whos nice and cozy inside. wait until you found out the gender ladies :haha:

:rofl: beanies got lots of padding in there considering hes the size of a blueberry lol


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait until its my turn. The first time i was pregnant i had bloat at 5 weeks and everybody was asking am i pregnant lol


----------



## skyraaa

crazy aint it cant wait 2 have a proper bump and patrice u will soon hav 1 as well :)


----------



## mzswizz

with all this bd we doing i better get one soon..i dont think my uterus going to last long if i dont :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

Yay I love the pic hayley!! sooo can see its baby bloat/bump and not fat tho hehe :haha: O i might try and take one on the laptop if im feeling brave enough.. should be buying a digi camera soon so will be able to get better pics!


----------



## skyraaa

yay take 1 jo please :) yeah its defo baby every extra inch of it :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

ok I got a piccy... make way for another bloater lol
 



Attached Files:







bloaty belly.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 10









bloat.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## josephine3

yours is sooo baby I wasnt being sarcastic! :dohh: oh im all embarrassed now!! Cant believe I put a pic of my belly online:cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

yay jose loving the pic...looks more like baby then bloat though but thats me not knowing the difference between bloat and bump :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

Aww both of you girls pics look nice!


----------



## skyraaa

awwww jo yours look soooo cute mines been already stretched from having dd lol and jo i think yours is defo baby :)


----------



## josephine3

Heheheh lol. aww you got me going all silly now.. it cant properly be baby yet tho!! surely!! he's only a blueberry too! maybe not bloat but just the enlarged uterus? I hope there's only 1 in there haha!!


----------



## skyraaa

init lol thats wot im thinking dont know wot id do with twins cant wait 2 hav a scan :)


----------



## josephine3

oh me neither I just want to know everything is ok! have u told many people yet? I told my 1st work last night and actually I feel so much happier today with people knowing and congratulating me and being happy for me!


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies sorry for being a pain :( but I'm laying in bed and I feel weird moving like feelings in the bottom of my stomach I'm getting pinching like near my uterus and on my right side ugh I don't know what's,going on!!! I'm super tired!


----------



## mzswizz

looney-maybe implantation is happening or happened. I know the first time i was pregnant i got pinching and af like cramps and it was due to implantation and I also had IB but didnt know that until i got a bfp on a cb digi.


----------



## peachy905

How soon did you test with your first pg?


----------



## Looneycarter

I'm nervous my cm is now watery!!,could I be ovulating again or even now


----------



## mzswizz

peachy-well i think it was few days to a week later. It took so long for me to test because back then my cycle was whacky so it was normal for me to have spotting and then it would stop for a few days then bam i got AF or i will get af and it would lasts 2 weeks :shock: so i just thought it was AF. The only reason i tested was because DH said i must be pregnant and took me to the store to buy the test and i poas and bam pregnant.

looney-i think watery cm is usually after ov not before. but im not sure im not really a pro on cm :haha:


----------



## Looneycarter

Well I hope these are good signs sf not due until the 7th I pray it's a :bfp:


----------



## mzswizz

looney-how exciting 7 more days!! lucky you. my af isnt due until the 19th so as you can tell i got still got awhile to go....wait oh crap af is due in 19 more days :shock: ?! where has time flown :shrug: (clears throat) sorry was a little shocked :blush:


----------



## skyraaa

jo yep nearly every1 knows at work lol i cant keep things secret im 2 excited lol x


----------



## Looneycarter

Wow!!! time,do go by fast


----------



## AC1987

Hi ladies! wow had some reading to do!! :)

So I took pics, but forgot to pack my camera cord :( and I'm at my dhs parents place so I cant copy them on here grrr.. your bumps look better then mine, more like a baby bump instead of bloat, mine just looks like I ate ALOT.

And... louise was that you who asked if I was constipated? Actually I have been really regular tmi sorry :haha:

I'm SO tired I wanna sleep NOW!


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry ladies been busy joining the gym and going swimming!

Aww loving your baby bellies!!

Patrice, moving to Europe sounds like such a great adventure, pop by London and I'll say hello! 

Fingers crossed for all the other ladies with symptoms and about to test. I'm cycle day 7 at the moment, my oh woke me up with a bang which was very nice!

Happy new year to everyone, may 2012 bring you all smiles and happiness. 
X x x


----------



## mzswizz

Susi-I give it a few years before we travel there. But it would be lovely to go somewhere new and exciting. And im on cd14 and cant believe that af wil be here in 19 more days :shock: i tell you when you dont think about it...time really does fly.


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies sorry I haven't been around for a while been so busy with Christmas and work etc! There's soooo many pages to catch up on I don't have time to catch up! All of you with new sticky beans congratulations! I came on for some advice I was laid in bed asleep and I have a real bad sharp pain to the left of my belly button and if I breathe in it hurts or roll over etc. I've had it before but never this bad' af is due in 5 days so not sure what to make of it!


----------



## AC1987

omg this was the LAZIEST new years years eve ever for me!! I used to be able to stay up til 2am chatting online or talking to people. I was asleep before 9pm and then was up for maybe 1 min watching the ball drop then crashed after that :haha::haha: ahhh well I guess thats what I get with being preg :)

Also I'm a blueberry now!! 7 weeks wow! Hard to believe!


----------



## mzswizz

Sheeps- Well seeing that you are 5 days before AF, its hard to determine what it really is. You could be pregnant and that was a ligament stretching, or just a pulled muscle :shrug: Wont know until your AF due date. But hoping it is pregnancy related for you :thumbup:

Ashley-Happy 7 weeks!!! You are a blueberry yay :happydance: DH and I also had a lazy new year's eve too.

AFM, First I would like to say Happy New Year!!! DH and I brought a mattress downstairs and camped out in the living room with a glass of wine. We didnt drink the wine until 12 midnight though. DH and I had fun in the meantime waiting for new year's. We played video games, ate dinner and dh took a nap :rofl: But we had fun and then the traditional countdown and ball drop to begin the new year came. DH and I kissed, drank wine, and talked about what is going to be different this year. Also we brought in the new year by dtd :blush: I should ov in 4 days so around jan. 5th. So we pretty much are in good standing with catching the egg. Let's see if we start off a new year with a bfp and then in september, a bundle of joy.


----------



## loobo83

Happy New Year everyone.

Dont wanna get too excited but what do u guys think. Gonna retest in the morning :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AC1987

Looks good to me!!! :D


----------



## loobo83

ooooh. cant wait to take test in morning but scared to as last line was an evap. really hope this is it xxx


----------



## josephine3

Yeah looking great! what test did u use this time and how long did it take to appear?

ashley cant wait to see ur belly pic!! hehe


----------



## loobo83

josephine3 said:


> Yeah looking great! what test did u use this time and how long did it take to appear?
> 
> ashley cant wait to see ur belly pic!! hehe

Used an asda brand this time hun. Did one this morning and seen the faintest line ever so held my pee for bout 4 hrs and did again this afternoon and this what i got. Fingers crossed this is it. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-looks like a positive to me :thumbup: cant wait for your morning's test. But it looks like a bfp to me.


----------



## josephine3

yeah Im thinking bfp!! wooohoo! looking forward to tomorrows test! i know id be convinced if it was me! here is my first and second tests to compare, yours is much darker!!
 



Attached Files:







11dpodecgood.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 11









better pic bfp.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## loobo83

aw thanks guys.

Jo- thanks for that hun, made me feel a bit better. excited for tomoro now.

Patrice - Hope this is it hun. update as soon as i get up. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-We already know tomorrow it will be a confirmed bfp :thumbup:

AFM, will be ov'ing around jan. 5th (estimating) so that means 4 more days to go before I ov yay :happydance: Hopefully on the 19th i will get a bfp...staying hopeful. I got 5 ic's left :shock: didnt even know that until i checked my purse. Thought i only had 2. So what i'm going to do is probably starting on the 14th which would make me around 9dpo so let's see what happens.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Happy new year everyone! Welcome to Steph! This is the first chance ive had to get online since Xmas! Hope you all had a great time and, patrice, a belated happy birthday! Glad you had fun!

Loving the pics ladies and Louise, that looks like a line to me! Keep posting pics. Fx'd for darker lines to come.

Well, the old hag arrived in full force on Christmas morning :( but I had a great Christmas so that helped take the edge off! So cd8 today. Going to try not to obsess with opks but I have got some left from last month so will use them but I feel like I'm more in tune with my body now so gonna keep track of cm, twinges etc. Also got some conceive plus ( pre seed) so will have some fun with that! Oh is very excited about using it!!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-thanks. i have noticed we are only a week apart in cycle..im on cd15 :thumbup: since i have no opks..im not going to use them. but i do have ic's left :blush: hoping we get our bfps!


----------



## Looneycarter

Happy new year ladies may this new year bring new babies!!!


----------



## peachy905

Louise, looks positive to me!

Happy new year everyone. : )


----------



## peachy905

Looneycarter said:


> Happy new year ladies may this new year bring new babies!!!

How are you feeling today? My pinching is gone but still have some pressure. I am wanting to find out now. Lol story of the two ww.


----------



## beccah11

*Happy New Year! ​​*

hopefully this year brings smiles, happiness and lots of ickle babies! :flower:

​​


----------



## Looneycarter

peachy905 said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> Happy new year ladies may this new year bring new babies!!!
> 
> How are you feeling today? My pinching is gone but still have some pressure. I am wanting to find out now. Lol story of the two ww.Click to expand...

I'm blessed the pinching gone!!! I got a cold that's leaving my throat don't hurt no more,I been very tired!!!under my boobs hurt like hell!!! But I can't complain


----------



## josephine3

Lol you can until it turns into a bfp looney!! Im liking the sound of your symptoms :)


----------



## Looneycarter

I pray it turn into a :bfp: I believe it will lol did I mention I eat to much lol!!!


----------



## AdaMarie

Looneycarter said:


> I pray it turn into a :bfp: I believe it will lol did I mention I eat to much lol!!!

I am experiencing the same symptoms as you! I am hoping for us both! I am testing tomorrow morning, so I guess we shall see! HPT on 10 DPO was a BFN!


----------



## Looneycarter

I haven't took any yet!


----------



## loobo83

Morning ladies, How is everyone doing. Well did a test this morning and bloody thing was a dud so have just been to morrisons and got a clear blue. Defo see a line but still very faint. What ya think???
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0217.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AC1987

I see a line, but from what I've heard the blue dye tests can't be trusted that much. :) So try with a pink one!


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies hoping that is a bfp for you loobo! Need some advice again! My af is due friday so 3 and a bit days and having some very light spotting today and not sure what to make of it as Ive never really had spotting! Im so confused right now!


----------



## loobo83

thanks ashley. Line pretty much come up straight away and im just guessing that its a true bfp due to the one that I had yesterday.

Hey sheeps. Sry no advice for ya hun as never experienced it but fingers crossed get ur bfp xx


----------



## sheeps24

I could test today or tomorow but im trying to be patient!


----------



## sg0720

good morning ladies,

just checking in here to see how everyone is doing? im just taking a little break to focus more on getting my sex life back and so far so good =].

loobo- hope that is your bfp!

sheeps- i dont want to give your hopes up but this cycle i know i got my period when i checked my cm it was pinkish...and the a little bit later it was like spotting but then got heavier..and the first day or so was very light ...but i hope this is your bfp!

:dust: to everyone


----------



## sheeps24

Thankyou :)


----------



## mzswizz

sheeps-I agree with Sarina. My AF does that sometimes. But hopefully it means a bfp for you :thumbup:

Looney & Ada-GL :thumbup: Hopefully you two will get bfps!

Louise-I would say do a pink dye. I usually hear bad things about blue dye tests.

AFM, cd16 already?! Cant believe the time has just flown by through this cycle. Around 3 or 4 days I should be ov'ing (estimating). DH and I have been pretty good at dtd every day now so thats good. I have been getting sharp cramps now so im thinking its a sign that ov will happen soon :thumbup:


----------



## sheeps24

So confused right now! Having some bad cramps and i dont usually really get cramping but maybe my af is just early :/


----------



## mzswizz

sheeps-hopefully its not af for you. :thumbup:

AFM, no more cramping for me. Actually it just happened that quick second and that was it. Based on cm, im gearing up for ov because its creamy/a little watery. So let's see what happens.


----------



## loobo83

Well ladies. Have just done another pink dye test from asda. they say can do them 4 days before af due and I have yet another faint line well within time limit. Woo Hoo It isnt sinking in. 

Praying for a very sticky little bean xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0219.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AC1987

owwww got some really bad gas cramps right now :( been burping up a storm too :haha:

Gonna buy some bigger jeans today :) Also gonna eat at Olive Garden :happydance:


----------



## loobo83

AC1987 said:


> owwww got some really bad gas cramps right now :( been burping up a storm too :haha:
> 
> Gonna buy some bigger jeans today :) Also gonna eat at Olive Garden :happydance:

LOL. Just u let them out hun. only time u will get away with doing big rippers haha. better out than in I always say lol. Apart from when t comes to my OH's. They stink lol.

xx


----------



## sheeps24

Got some REALLY painful cramps now! Think its to heavy to be spotting now too :(


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-that is definately a line yay :happydance: congrats on your bfp!

Ashley-I know my sister was like that when she was pregnant with my nephew. She use to sound like a man who drinks beer though :rofl: Her burps use to always give us a good laugh.

Sheeps-Oh no :hugs: Sorry the witch decided to come early. But if it is AF, the bright side is...she comes early so that means you will be back to dtd in no time :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Yup loo thats soooo a line!! When is af due do you know? many many congrats on your bfp!! :happydance: Give it a week or 2 to sink in lol!! ahh Im so happy for you! yay more ladies to join us :)

Im also very very gassy. I never even used to burp. At all. I couldnt do it or understand how people did it... now I can totally do it, loudly too! its gross! I really dont like it, been trying to keep it in when Im in public and infront of my oh but when Im alone.. wow do i make up for it! hahah..


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Louise, definitely another line!

I decided to test my oh on ttc abbreviations earlier! Sooo funny! I accidentally said 'i can't wait to o v' instead of actually saying 'ovulate' I then asked him if he knew what I was on about and he got it right. Then I decided to test him on cd, he struggled, and dpo which he got right! Yay! It was so funny watching him try and work out the answers! You should all try it! Highly entertaining!

Anyways, just stopping by to say hi. Hope you are all good this evening. Me an oh are going to chill out and itch some tv tonight so bye for now!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-My DH knows the abbreviations because i used them alot and then had to tell him what they meant because i forgot he's not a bnb member :rofl:

AFM, tired from cleaning since 10am with dh. So i think we're going to take a nap and watch tv.


----------



## AC1987

Mmmm olive garden was soooo good! SO stuffed! and yay! I found some bigger pants! :D


----------



## peachy905

I would love some olive garden now. The bread and salad is so addictive! At is due on jan.8th and I vow to not test sooner. 

Louise, how are you feeling?! I am so thrilled for you. Keep us posted on developments : )


----------



## sheeps24

Hi ladies really could do with all your opinions right now .. Well i said that my af was 3 days early and was havnig really bad stomach pains earlier and TMI but i just went to the loo and when i wiped there was a big red gooey kind of bit sorry for tmi im just hoping nothings bad happened or if its just my af :(


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi ladies I'm 9dpo I been having cramping all day with creamy cm,under my boobs hurt not my nipples af due on the 7th and I'm not testing any time soon usually I would want to test but not this month everything seem different every month I tested :bfn: but I don't want to test now idk why!


----------



## peachy905

Sheeps: Kind of sounds like early AF so please try not to worry. I know easier said than done when ttc because anything unusual sets of alarm bells for most people.

Looney: Yay for not jumping the gun and testing too early. I know that getting an early BFN usually puts me in a bad mood eventhough it is not really game over until AF arrives. Lets keep eachother company. I am expecting AF on the 8th and earliest I will test is 7th... or so I am trying! Your symptoms sound promising though : )


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope they are lol!!! I picked up my niece and she said baby,baby I was like wth!!! Everybody looked I just handed her back lol


----------



## skyraaa

hey every1 sorry i havent been on in a couple of days

firstly louise that is soooo a :bfp: im so happy 4 u :happydance: let me know when u want a :bfp: next 2 ur name :)

sheeps it defo does sound like af if u were having a chemical or anything bad like that ur af wud normally b late not early hun xx

patrice hope ur not making dh 2 tired with cleaning u need him 2 give u all his energy 4 dtd lol

looney the symtoms u r getting sound gd dont worry about the bfn is still very early :) and if ur gonna test again early use a frer :)

afm i havent been on in a couple of day because iv been in birmingham visitin oh step dads family oh stepdad is indian so obv all his family r indian only problem is since being pregnant i cant eat indian/spicy food and thatwas all they were cookin god i felt ill, and felt so bad 4 not eating it as they had gone 2 alot of trouble, i had 2 leave the room couple of times coz i was sure i was gonna b sick i was so hungry i got oh 2 take me 2 macy ds :rofl: 

im defo feeling pregnant now and loving the fact its getting closer 2 seeing mw and getting my ap 4 my scan through :)


----------



## Looneycarter

Ok I'm to scared to test ugh it's been rough af due saturday so I'm going to wait it out could be just pre-af symptoms :(


----------



## AC1987

hey looney, yes its better to not test early, I would suggest the earliest you test is a day before you expected period.


hayley :haha: aww I'm sorry to hear about the spicy foods, my dad is indian so I know what you mean. 

AFM woke up STARVING... ugh like having hunger pains. Maybe I should start leaving cookies or crackers at my bedside.


----------



## Looneycarter

I will thanks I hope it turns out for the good but if not this month I can always keep trying!


----------



## skyraaa

lol ashley think u shud :haha: i have 2 hav a plain biscuit and a cuppa tea in the morning it tends 2 settle my tummy a bit i hate this nausious feeling all the time why cant i b sick and get it over with lol


----------



## sheeps24

Thanks Hayley that's a relief but also disappointed af is here! Really thought this month would be it although oh didn't!


----------



## skyraaa

i know its hard hun but at least af has come early 4 u so u can try earlier :) gotta look at the bright side hope next months the 1 4 u :hug:


----------



## mzswizz

Looney-gl now we will be patiently waiting for the 7th :haha:

Hayley-dont worry i told him to take a break and we ended up dtd twice :rofl:

AFM, cd17 and i have decided to use the opks so i know when to start testing :blush: im going to start today. But i have one question...say i get a positive opk today and then it turns negative and then i keep testing anf get another positive on around cd20 or so..do i go by the 1st or 2nd positive? Now d and i been dtd alot..well every day this week because im due to o this week hence the wanting to use opks so i know for sure. And also i had a DETAILED WEIRD dream last night. Ok so usually the hpt dreams always show me poas and then showing the results to dh but it always be a hpt that is faulty etc. This time around...i had already taken like 10 and they were all positive and i showed my parents and my mom was asking me did i have any spotting, i said no. Then she asked when was my lmp and i said dec. 18th! Thats this cycle!!!! Hopefully thats a sign that a bfp is to come. And i got the positve on the ic's which i have (thanks Steph :hugs: ) and on the plus sign test but i dont have those and my mom was trying to get me to take the digis but i told her no i didnt want to yet because we are goin to wait until i missed my AF due date. Im really hoping this means bfp forth coming.


----------



## skyraaa

patrice i knew u wud cave and use opks lol i havent got any advice on them just that they r hassle lol id prob go by ur first pos but make sure u dtd lots after as well just incase ur hard work woman lol ;) x


----------



## AC1987

:haha: patrice nows your chance to really go at it with your dh like rabbits! Catch that eggy!
I never did use opks so I cant give any advise on them.


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-the only reason i want to use them is because i got 5 ic's left and i want to start testing early but seeing that if i dont use the opks i wont know when that is. But believe me, i know the hassle :rofl:

Ashley-i know right!! We already have two days down where we dtd twice that day. And the opks will help so now im hoping we catch the egg this time.


----------



## skyraaa

but patrice some times opks give u more then one pos so u still dont know when 2 poas lol


----------



## mzswizz

exactly. just like the $tree brand. Last time i got a pos then negs then pos again and i was like what the :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

I think I also am going to start using opks! The main reason is because like i said before i dont live with oh so only see him 2-3 days a week and just guessing isnt going to work because theres 2-3 days in a row where im not with him so if i know for sure then we can arrange to be together! They seem really confusing though :/


----------



## sheeps24

Oh and now my af is early do you think i should change my ticker?


----------



## skyraaa

yep they are unless u get a digi but they r proper expensive :(


----------



## sheeps24

Yeh i went to look today and there about 20 -25 pound :O


----------



## mzswizz

yeah in U.S. currency, the digis are $35.99 :shock: I think if i dont get a bfp this cycle then I will buy it next cycle and go from there.


----------



## sheeps24

Its so expensive! probably cost them loads less to actually make them


----------



## sheeps24

I just looked on ebay and you can get one for £8.99


----------



## mzswizz

i dont see why it has to be so expensive just to poas :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

I know haha its stupid! My stomach seems huge these past few days usually i moan to my oh and he says it looks no different but this time he was like whoa where did that come from lol :/


----------



## mzswizz

Men! My DH usually gets the evil stare when he says i think you're pregnant because you've gained weight grrr :growlmad: But i think he learned his lesson because whenever he refers to pregnancy he says i think you're pregnant because your bbs look huge :rofl:


----------



## peachy905

Ladies please tell me at 11 dpo i should not be poas. it is too soon and I will just get disappointed... right? Ugh I hate the 2 ww


----------



## mzswizz

11dpo is still early. If you poas, you are still taking a 50/50 chance. Because some women get bfps around that time, while others get negatives and then bam a bfp around 12-14dpo or even later.


----------



## skyraaa

peachy it is still quite early but if u do use a high sensitivity test like a frer or super drug own ones r really gd i got my bfp at 12dpo coz i cuddent wait any longer but im pretty sure i cudda got it at 11dpo but every1 is differant


----------



## sheeps24

Thats the main reason i thought i was pregnant because i felt it and my stomachs all puffy haha or i might of eaten to much! Gonna re calculate my cycle lenght now af is early so do you count from the day of your last period to the day of your next?


----------



## peachy905

I wish that I could get early tests for cheap. They run about $15 each where I am. I am going a little batty symptom spotting.


----------



## skyraaa

where r u peachy?

sheeps class ur first day of this af as cycle day 1


----------



## sheeps24

I get mine off ebay peachy, I got 5 tests last time for a couple of pounds


----------



## AC1987

ook so I'm kinda late posting these! I actually just took these now.
It looks nasty sorry! :haha: YUCK! hate the bloat!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0028.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0029.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skyraaa

ashley thats a proper cute lil bump id b proud :) my bloats gone down a little now since i managed 2 do a no2 :rofl:

your stil so tiny tho :)


----------



## AC1987

Well normally I bloat a little before AF and then I'm like flat again. Only this time the bloat didn't go away it kinda got worse :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

welcome 2 pregnancy lol wot symptoms u having now?


----------



## AC1987

Not much, I still don't have an appetite after breakfast, its like I'm starving in the morning, I eat two breakfasts :haha: and then the rest of the day it feels like I'm eating cardboard. Though I was dizzy when I got up this morning, I kinda was holding onto the wall without meaning to.


----------



## peachy905

AC1987 said:


> Not much, I still don't have an appetite after breakfast, its like I'm starving in the morning, I eat two breakfasts :haha: and then the rest of the day it feels like I'm eating cardboard. Though I was dizzy when I got up this morning, I kinda was holding onto the wall without meaning to.


Cute little bump : ) I hope your good luck spreads to the rest of us TTC!


----------



## josephine3

Awww ashley you look sooo tiny!! Hardly any bloat at all! 

Ladies im just feeling sooooo tired I really hope there's only one in there lol! I dont see how i can feel this tired and sicky most of the time :( I feel weird :(


----------



## peachy905

skyraaa said:


> where r u peachy?
> 
> sheeps class ur first day of this af as cycle day 1

In Canada... where prices are high and tax rates bite.


----------



## sheeps24

Gosh i feel awful! My stomach is so bloated im not even joking i look about 6 months pregnant just wish i really was! Im struggling to keep my belly in my jumper! Anyone have any home remedies of helping bloating?


----------



## skyraaa

aah peachy thats shit :(

ashley and jo im still feeling quite sick most of the time :( and tiredness is going my head in, gone off some foods completely and my tits r still sore :)

we need more bfps from this thread :) come on jan give us some more big fat possitives :)


----------



## loobo83

hi ladies, hows everyone doing?

Hayley - Thanks very much hun. Still hasnt sunk in yet. Gonna do another test next week as want an extra dark line before i get too excited so once I get that I would love my BFP beside my name pls. cant wait xx

Peachy - I tested at 11dpo and got a bfn then tested again 12dpo and had the lightest of lines. Barely visible that I nearly through it out. If it wasnt for me being so obsessed at staring at them I would never have seen it. xx

Patrice and sheeps - By sounds of things u best getting ur tests online - thats crazy how much they cost where u are. xx

Ashley - Such cute bloat aaaawwwwww. my belly is bigger than that without bloat:haha: xx

My youngest thinks saying mummy over and over and over again is the greatest game ever. Think my head is about to explode lol. xxx


----------



## skyraaa

louise im so happy 4 u exciting times:happydance: iv put a nice flashy bfp by ur name :)


----------



## AC1987

Congrats louise!! :D I know what you mean about waiting to see a dark line :haha:

I'm having such a lazy day today, well that and lotsa cleaning!! I keep getting behind!


----------



## Athomemum

Sheeps24 - I think camomile, peppermint, ginger and basil teas are supposed to help with bloating. I quite like camomile so tend to have that.

I've been using the FF app on my phone so I'm on CD 6 I think, Im trying not to take it all too seriously so thought I would post in here. Although I think I might get some OPKs this month.


----------



## sheeps24

I know my afs here but still feeling odd, Im really bloaty and uncomfortable and felt very sick for the past week or so and now i feel it and i have to take deep breaths to try make it go away or il throw up! I dont get it why do our bodys have to be so confusing!!


----------



## AC1987

uh oh...maybe i am gonna get m/s.... I almost threw up before dinner.


----------



## sheeps24

Well im slightly confused ladies! It dosent take much though! I feel like i have some pregnancy symptoms and af is 3 days early its not light but it is nearly over already and only started yesterday, Af usually lasts 4-5 days im probably just picking at things and hoping too much!


----------



## peachy905

AC - you know this is my cycle 6 and I hope like you it will end in a BFP! It is okay to be lazy... your body is going through some amazing changes!

Sheeps - sorry this cycle has been confusing for you. Sometimes I think our bodies play nasty tricks on us. Last month I was nauseous starting from 9dpo and was totally convinced I was pregnant. I took a HPT and tested negative. I had light spotting for a day. Stopped for a day then got full blown AF. Hang in there, just think that you are getting closer to trying to BD again.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hi ladies,
Do you all care if i join in? The hubby and I have been actively trying since september but since I was not Ovulating I was put on Clomid and am now on my 3rd cycle. We are trying to take a more relaxed approach this month. I'm only on cd 9 and am going to try and hold off testing until the 27th of January!


----------



## mzswizz

IluvRedskins-Welcome nice to have another lady join us!

sheeps-it could be a breakthrough bleed if you are because some pregnant women experienced it but at the same time, since AF is early, it can just be trying to adjust so it can start properly because some of my AFs would do that. Once, it stopped on cd3 and then came back full force around cd4 or 5. 

Ashley-Nice little bloat/bump you got there. I remember the first time i was pregnant my stomach was i think 2 sizes bigger than yours but i think that was due to all the fast food i was eating :rofl:

Louise-Congrats again on your bfp. The only thing i find expensive is the cb digi daily opk because its the whole kit etc and its $35.99 but hpts and other opks are much cheaper than that.

AFM, sooooo I have decided to NOT use the opks :rofl: I should ov this week anyways so im just going to save my money and just bd every day. DH is already in the "giving" mood :rofl: So i guess its going to be another rabbit night :rofl: I should be o'ing in 2-3 days so im excited. AF is due on the 19th so will probably start testing on the 14th (if i can wait that long :haha: ) And also i had a DETAILED WEIRD dream last night. Ok so usually the hpt dreams always show me poas and then showing the results to dh but it always be a hpt that is faulty etc. This time around...i had already taken like 10 and they were all positive and i showed my parents and my mom was asking me did i have any spotting, i said no. Then she asked when was my lmp and i said dec. 18th! Thats this cycle!!!! Hopefully thats a sign that a bfp is to come. And i got the positve on the ic's which i have (thanks Steph :hugs: ) and on the plus sign test but i dont have those and my mom was trying to get me to take the digis but i told her no i didnt want to yet because we are goin to wait until i missed my AF due date. Im really hoping this means bfp forth coming.


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies!!! Update my boobs still hurt underneath and my left nipple is very itchy weird!


----------



## sheeps24

Do you think its worth testing or should i wait


----------



## mzswizz

looney-not long til you have to test now :thumbup: When you are testing i would be 2dpo :happydance:

sheeps-you can test just to know whats going on and give you a peace of mind. also to take away the stress of things.


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope these are good signs! Because the itchy started last night like at 12 but they really hurt underneath idk why!!!


----------



## mzswizz

maybe your bbs are growing :shrug:


----------



## sheeps24

I took a hpt and it was negative but i kinda knew it would be i just dont get why i have nausea! Atleast for this cycle i will have opks so i will have a better chance


----------



## Looneycarter

They are already big lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sheeps-Well atleast you know its AF and I got nausea a few days ago. I think its just our bodies going through the phases of the cycles sometimes :shrug: 

Looney-More power to you because I know when it comes to pregnancy...bbs grow. I think dh would love that on my part to some extent :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

Lol!!! I think he would like them to he massage them nd scratch my nipples


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: my bbs are small around 34B but dh cant keep his hands off so i can just imagine if my bbs get pregnant...lord help him :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

My boobs are 38c imagine if I become preggers lol


----------



## mzswizz

i probably wouldnt know how to manage if mines were your size. i probably wouldve been slapping dh in the face by accident when we dtd :blush:


----------



## Looneycarter

Lol!!! I'm a c cup the measurement is the size of your back all.around


----------



## mzswizz

dh already says my b cup is big for him..he hasnt seen nothing yet :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

Nothing at all


----------



## mzswizz

really hoping this month is going to bring forth alot of bfps


----------



## Looneycarter

Me to!


----------



## peachy905

Evening ladies, any new positives? I am fearing the worse that af will arrive. Just a gut feeling : (


----------



## mzswizz

peachy-you are not out until AF shows her face. when is she due to arrive?


----------



## peachy905

Jan. 8th. My symptoms are all gone... No more lower abdominal pain,no more twinges.. Nil. Thinking of getting the clear blue fertility monitor for next cycle....


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks for the welcome! I decided this month not to use the OPKs at all but if its anything like the past couple of months I should be ovulating in 4-6 days give or take. We are really just trying to BD every other day so hopefully we will catch that egg :) I really like the fact that you all are so open and honest on here. I've felt like I couldn't really describe all of my TWW symptoms the last few months! Praying for that we all get our BFPs and have H&H 9 months!


----------



## AdaMarie

My lighthearted comment before I pack it in for the night... while dh was getting ready to play video games, as I am crampy, constipated and overall cranky, my comment to him was:
Gee, I wish I could have your job in this, play video games, get laid, go about your business as usual. Wouldn't it be something if you had to do my part! Haha...
Still no AF, due yesterday (usually morning) and still only getting BFN on my tests... come on January, let this be our month!!
:dust:


----------



## sheeps24

Im sending you all some baby :dust: Im starting on opks this month im actually excited to ovulate as i know we will be doing it at the right time because i dont live with oh i could of been doing it at the wrong time the last cycles!


----------



## mzswizz

peachy-Dont worry. Just because the symptoms are gone doesnt mean you cant be pregnant. Sometimes symptoms come and go and some women dont even feel symptoms at all and end up pregnant :thumbup:

Iluv-I should be o'ing tomorrow :happydance: Seeing that last month when i used the opks, i o'd earlier than i thought i use to o so im taking cd19 as my normal ov day. Here's to hoping we get our January bfps!

Ada-Men soo have the easiest job. All they have to do is just release the sperm and wait for baby to be born. We have to do all the hard work :haha: Geez if only they can be in our shoes for once..i think they would throw those shoes off very quickly :rofl:

sheeps-cant wait for your bfp! Atleast this month you will get to find out when exactly in your cycle you ov :thumbup:

AFM, well its cd18 already which means possible o day tomorrow yay :happydance: Told dh about it and he seems nonchalant about it but I know he is excited :haha: Well we didnt dtd last night because we both were tired and ended up showering then cuddling and falling asleep. It was a well needed rest i must say. I feel better this morning. But i woke up to a cold morning. Hopefully this cold doesnt lasts long. Anyways..im feeling good about this cycle. I have noticed that this morning, i got increased cm and its a little on the stretchy side too so thats good. Atleast i have somewhat ewcm in me. I think i have it but it just doesnt come on the tp. I think if i was to check up there i would have loads because i know every time i have an orgasm its loads of ewcm (sorry tmi :blush: ) Here's to hoping this egg is going to be caught :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: good luck everyone with catching that egg!

:haha: I read in first tri, someone started a topic saying they wished they were a seahorse so that the men could carry the baby LOL!!

:wohoo: Tonight is when I go to the hospital to meet some midwives!! I'm nervous and I don't even know why, mostly cause I don't even feel pregnant :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

This is my 3rd cycle and 1st was 35 days and last one was 31 days so im glad that they didnt go crazy after coming off bc! Cant wait for us all to get our bfps!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Yay for going to see midwives :happydance: And the seahorse topic was hilarious :rofl:

Sheeps-Yes atleast your cycles werent all over the place so thats good. I have noticed that now by AFs can be between 33-35 days. So we shall see. What happens this month.


----------



## AC1987

To the pregnant ladies here, and to the ones hoping to be, does anyone want to know the sex of your baby? With me I don't, I dunno I just want it to be a surprise. :) also i'm making both pink and blue outfits :haha: I probably won't even buy much baby clothes til the baby is born, then theres lotsa colors that are nuetral :)


----------



## mzswizz

When dh and i finally get that beanie in here :haha:....yes we want to know the sex. We have our names picked out and all. I guess we just want to know so we have everything prepared i.e. the guest bedroom which will be turned into the nursery and the baby clothes etc and I know when dh wants to talk to be in the tummy he most likely wants to say the baby name and of course tell everybody if we're having a little princess or a handsome prince.


----------



## sheeps24

Me and oh would want to know we have the name picked out if its a girl already :)


----------



## AC1987

awww :haha: my dh only wants boys! I think hes fearing teenage daughters hahah!! I would love to have 2 boys and 2 girls, I don't really care in what order they come though :haha:


----------



## sg0720

hello ladies,

just stopping by again to see how everyone is doing ( i have been so bored since i havent been on). 

i am still checking my CM and using opk just to keep track since i did last cycle..i have noticed that my CP remained high and when AF ended it was down a little bit but now it is back up. i should Ov. sometime next week and just trying to have alot of sex. i have been trying to do it every other day and hope for something good lol.

also i have a question.

does it matter what time of the day you have sex. morning noon night.?

oh and i would want to know the sex of the baby so i can buy stuff =]


----------



## AC1987

sg0720 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> just stopping by again to see how everyone is doing ( i have been so bored since i havent been on).
> 
> i am still checking my CM and using opk just to keep track since i did last cycle..i have noticed that my CP remained high and when AF ended it was down a little bit but now it is back up. i should Ov. sometime next week and just trying to have alot of sex. i have been trying to do it every other day and hope for something good lol.
> 
> also i have a question.
> 
> does it matter what time of the day you have sex. morning noon night.?
> 
> oh and i would want to know the sex of the baby so i can buy stuff =]

I don't think it matters as long as you get enough in before ovulation :)


----------



## sg0720

ok thanks


----------



## IluvRedskins

We want to know the sex of the baby too! We have a little girl name picked out but we don't have the first name for the boy. I figure we will end up pregnant with a boy first since we have not been able to decide on the name. The middle name will be Glenn because it has been passed down for like 5 generations.


----------



## sheeps24

I have a question for the uk ladies, I was on bc and because i live with my mum at the moment i dont want her to know that i stopped taking it i order it then pick it up from boots if i dont order it to collect will it make a difference? Or can i just not order it anymore .. The reason i dont want to ring up and say i dont need it anymore is because my friends mum works in the pharmacy and shes been the one whos answered the phone when ive ordered my pills before


----------



## mzswizz

iluvredskins-now i think it will be a 50/50 chance for us because we have both names picked out so we are ready but i think subconsciously we are rooting for a boy first so we can use the boy name because we love it alot!


----------



## sheeps24

Im looking forward to watching one born every minute tonight!


----------



## mzswizz

sheeps-thanks for reminding me. I got to set it to record.


----------



## sheeps24

I love watching it i nearly forgot until i got reminded!


----------



## mzswizz

lol well atleast we both got reminded lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi ladies

Sorry vie been busy busy busy lately so not been online too much!

Hi to all the new ladies. Nice to have some more peeps on here.

One born every minute is something I used to avoid watching as I used to tell myself I didn't want babies. This was when I was single and thought it would never be me! I'm sooo watching it tonight! Oh is not too thrilled though. Do you get it over there then Patrice? I thought it was a channel 4 uk show? 

Well, today I am on cd11. My cm has increased slightly and seem to have very very very mild and infrequent twinges which I'm hoping is pre ov signs. Last month io'd around cd18/19. I've got 7 opks left and also some conceive plus which has 8 applications. Does anyone know when I should start using it? I dont want to run out!!

On the other matter, I think we will wait to find out the baby's sex, although I think that's going to be easier said than done!


----------



## mzswizz

update!! well i found 2 opks :happydance: i just did one today and well it looks light :shrug: DH is off tomorrow so i wont be able to test tomorrow :dohh: or maybe i can sneak it in :haha: But if i cant..then i will have to test on cd20 and see if its lighter or darker. If its lighter than that means I have ov'd earlier than i thought and most likely o'd yesterday and if its darker than dtd it is. Here's the pic (its very light in rl)..


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Patrice, you just love those sticks! Good plan! If you o'd yesterday would that be the same cd as last month?


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-If i o'd yesterday that would put ov at cd17 which is 2 days from last month's because i o'd on cd19. i had a positive opk on cd18 and o'd on cd19. This time im cd18 and its faint and took forever to come up so im taking it as a negative. Usually when i get a positive, it pops up immediately before the control line and is very dark.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Ahhh. Yes we were the same last month weren't we, with me a bit behind you. I might crack open the opks tomorrow then just incase I o early too. I've decided to use the conceive plus tonight too. I'm just too excited/ scared that I may o early and miss it but just mindful of the cost of buying all these ttc accessories!

Can't believe you'll be back in the tww soon! How is it that while you wait for what feels like ages, when you get back to the tww it seems only 5 mins ago that you were there before?! At least that's what it's like for me!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

One born every minute will freak my oh out so I've just realised I have less than two hours to get him in the sack before we watch it and all his libido goes out the window!! 

Trouble is, we are both so full up and sleepy after eating a massive dinner!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, we were just a few days apart from each other last month. I am hoping that i o'd early because we dtd enough to catch the egg this time. But only tomorrow will tell or friday. Im going to dtd just in case though but thats IF dh is in the mood tonight. Im feeling rather tired myself so who knows. Good thing i did do the opk today because now i know that its a possibility that i am probably in the 2ww already which would mean i will be expecting af on jan 17th :happydance: which means closer to the ic's testing :happydance: And yes the tww does fly by quickly.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

You gotta love ic's! Well I have my fx'd for you. 

Right, I'm off on mission bd now before one born....starts!


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully your update will be watching one born every minute right after dtd :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies quick update not feeling to well today my boobs still hurt like hell and I feel really quesy


----------



## peachy905

Sarah, your comment about being too full to dtd made my lol. I had made a romantic steak dinner for dh one time and after that we were both too full to dtd.

Mzwizz, girl you make me want to get up and do the happy dance too even if I suspect AF is coming. Hoping your previous sessions help caught the egg. The opk test does look pretty light... so perhaps you Od yesterday.

Where is Looney? Any news? 

AFM, I think I will make myself some baked brie in a bit. I know this type of cheese is not good for pregnant women but I am not... and it would not do any hard this early at 12 dpo right?


----------



## peachy905

Looneycarter said:


> Hey ladies quick update not feeling to well today my boobs still hurt like hell and I feel really quesy

I was just asking about you! I think I may be out this month since all of my sypmtoms have disappeared. I feel god about yours though! I hope you get a BFP so I can share in some good news this month :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

peachy-im hoping i o'd yesterday because we were dtd every day more than once since jan. 1st so it should be well enough in there to catch the egg :haha: And i have one test left so we shall see how it goes when i test. Please it be early ov because then i can start testing around the 12th eeek which is better for me :rofl: And you are not out until AF shows so i would be on the cautious side while in the 2ww.

looney-your symptoms sound pretty good fxed!


----------



## Looneycarter

I'm not testing yet! this month feel so different I can't fix myself to poas because every month I go by thinking I'm pregnant so I'm just going to wait to af! 
Peachy-you not out until af come and I bet you get that bfp lol


----------



## gracief

hey ladies, I know I haven't been on for a while...but hubby got back from being away with work on 15th Dec...right when I should have been ovulating - so got down to it!....took test on 31st, and hey presto! it was positive!

Took another test yesterday to double check, and there it was again - pregnant! So exciting :)


----------



## AC1987

bfns sure do suck!! 

I'm so forgetful lately...I think being preg is taking my mind off things I should be doing haha! 
Going to visit family in 2 and a half weeks so I best start writing myself a list of what I need to do/buy/pack. Yay for a 14 hour car ride!! :haha:

Crossing my fingers I can sign up to see these midwives tonight, that is if the visit goes well :)


----------



## gracief

hey ladies, I know I haven't been on for a while...but hubby got back from being away with work on 15th Dec...right when I should have been ovulating - so got down to it!....took test on 31st, and hey presto! it was positive!

Took another test yesterday to double check, and there it was again - pregnant! So exciting :)


----------



## mzswizz

i know what you mean looney! But after my crazy cycles where they be late sometimes...i want to just test early and be done with it or maybe thats my poas addiction talking :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

yay gracie! congrats on the bfp! any pics? :happydance:


----------



## Looneycarter

Lol!!! I buy the high price test and be mad at seeing the while box say "not pregnant" so.I'm just waiting for af to show!!! I don't even feel the need to poas that's weird


----------



## Looneycarter

gracief said:


> hey ladies, I know I haven't been on for a while...but hubby got back from being away with work on 15th Dec...right when I should have been ovulating - so got down to it!....took test on 31st, and hey presto! it was positive!
> 
> Took another test yesterday to double check, and there it was again - pregnant! So exciting :)

Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## sheeps24

gracief said:


> hey ladies, I know I haven't been on for a while...but hubby got back from being away with work on 15th Dec...right when I should have been ovulating - so got down to it!....took test on 31st, and hey presto! it was positive!
> 
> Took another test yesterday to double check, and there it was again - pregnant! So exciting :)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Massive congratulations Gracie! Yes, pics please!! 

Peachy, I managed to get the job done but the full tummy made it very unromantic!! Ah well!

Ashley, I hope your visit goes well. Keep us posted.

Patrice, I managed to get the deed done just in time for the programme! Yay! Now oh will be wanting his spermies to come back out of me after he watches it!!


----------



## sheeps24

One born every minute!!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-:rofl: i bet he will. My dh is the same way when it comes to the end result of a pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## peachy905

Gracie - huge congrats! So excited for you and please post pics.

Sarah - glad you got your deposit : )


----------



## AC1987

First congrats gracie!!!



AFM... UGH my dh is making me SO mad right now. Like he KNEW about how I wanted to meet up with midwives at this hospital, I've been telling him about it ALL week, he even didn't come home for lunch so he could be "early" when he came home. Then the time hes supposed to be home I texted him asking him that he does know hes supposed to be here right... and he replies "i'm gonna be late" GRRR!!! He is SO in the doghouse tonight!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley :hugs: I sometimes got to go through that with DH. Men dont understand sometimes. 

AFM, im pretty tired and right now i really dont feel like dtd. I dont know why but it just feels like my sex drive went right down the drain. Oh well i will still dtd. Let's just hope i dont fall asleep before it even starts :rofl:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Patrice, I reckon you've caught that eggy anyway but I'd be the same and want to do it anyway!

Ashley, I'm sorry your oh is being rubbish. Men really are a pain in the arse sometimes!

Did anyone watch one born tonight? I admit had a little tear! Oh was horrified at the bits he saw of it and he's decided he won't be cutting the umbilical cord! I'm happy with that as I'll need him to be conscious!!


----------



## mzswizz

here is the updated pic of my opk so now you can get a better look at the difference of how it looks...


----------



## AC1987

Ok so I don't know if my DH was kidding or what but after I got ALL upset about 10 mins later he was home. So we made it on time, got to meet with some midwives and tour of the hospital labour and delivery room :) I really like the place AND they have a payment plan, so unfortunately they couldn't give me an exact price but gave me a number of a person to ask.


----------



## mzswizz

Well thats good ashley! Atleast you were able to view the place and see the midwives. 

AFM, ok really think i have o'd. Well all of a sudden, for pretty much a few hours now, i have been having LOADS and when i say loads i do mean LOADS of creamy/sticky cm. It just keeps leaking out and even dh noticed it. I sooo got to shower. It feels like the after result when you dtd. Weird. This never happened to me before unless i was days into the tww close to af :shrug: hopefully i can use the other opk tomorrow.


----------



## AC1987

blech I've had wet days like that, I find it to be quite nasty :haha: wow I don't even wanna think about water breaking haha!


----------



## mzswizz

I think i would probably say honey my water broke but let me go take a shower because i feel icky :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

Ugh these cramps are hurting me bad Idk.what's going on they keep moving sides and my back and boobs hurt sigh af must be coming early


----------



## mzswizz

Looney-its not over yet!


----------



## Looneycarter

Girl!!! This pain need to be my boobs hurt nd now the nipple itching again I never felt this!


----------



## mzswizz

Well now i know what you mean because the side of my left bb is killing me and nothing is stopping the pain.


----------



## Looneycarter

Ugh both mine hurt if I run,jump or if my arm touch them!


----------



## WrightMom2be

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Needed to take some time out and relax. I decided that I was going to take a break this cycle and enjoy the holidays. I'm still debating if I want to take a break next cycle too. Things have been a little crazy and awkward lately because my DH thought it would be a great idea to move in with my inlaws. Ugh 

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## skyraaa

good morning lovely ladies 

welcome bk teresa u know ur welcome 2 rant anything hun lol

grace congrats on ur bfp il put a nice flashy by ur name :happydance:

looney sore tits was how i knew i was preggas before i done the test both times so u never know when r u next testing?

patrice i defo think u hav ov already put the opks down and enjoy symptom spotting in the 2ww :)

ashley im glad dh come round in the end and its gd u got 2 meet mw ect :) makes it so real :)

afm well not really much 2 say just looking forward 2 seeing mw next thurs gonna go 2 town with my best friend whos also preggas lol see if we can pick up some maternity clothes in the sale :)


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies :)


I've been having my cramps... also found this weird hard spot but it doesn't stay in one place, in my stomach area that is...


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi ladies

Ashley, so glad you liked them place and oh was there too! It's crazy how different it is over here. 

Looney, my 3 month preggers friend said she had af pains for a week or so before af was due and is STILL getting them! Fx'd for you.

Teresa - moving in with the in-laws?! Oh dear! Try and relax and maybe take the ntnp approach for a bit. Don't apologise for the rant! It has to be done sometimes!

Hayley, how exciting looking for maternity clothes. I really want to get knocked up really soon so me and my best buddy can go shopping and be on maternity leave together. She's 12 weeks pregnant now. Hopefully this is the month. I'm armed with conceive plus now so hopefully we will catch that egg!


----------



## mzswizz

Looney-Like everyone is saying...your signs are pretty good so fxed for you :thumbup:

Teresa-Welcome back. And move in with the in-laws..oh no. Well atleast you are relaxing this cycle. Usually that leads to a bfp so fxed :thumbup:

Hayley-Shopping for maternity clothes with your friend sounds fun. Especially since both of you are pregnant. And no more testing for me because I was able to use the last test and the results are...going to be told in my update :rofl:

AFM, cd19 today and im feeling pretty good this morning. DH is off today and I was able to do an opk this morning :happydance: This morning dh and i dtd just because we wanted too and just in case the opk becomes darker...well thats what i was thinking subconsciously :haha: But i really tried my best because I really didnt want to dtd but i did anyways. Well let's see how today goes...

Here is the pics of the opk...



Now the opk is definately lighter. So should i say i o'd yesterday cd18 or cd17. I started getting negatives on cd18 btw.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Loving the update patrice! You're in the tww, yay!!

I just did my first opk of the cycle. Obviously negative but boy did I enjoy peeing on that stick!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sarah! Now the question is am i 1 or 2dpo? I dont know if i should say i o'd on cd17 or cd18 :shrug:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

What time of day was your negative on cd18? would that help indicate? This is one big journey of questions, ttc! You resolve one query but there's always another one waiting around the corner!


----------



## mzswizz

on cd18 i tested around 12-1pm so it looks like i was catching the very ednding of the surge because today's test almost dont have the 2nd line there and i took that around 8:40 this morning


----------



## skyraaa

patrice id class cd17 as ov day :) 

sarah not seen u on here in a while glad u well hun :)


----------



## mzswizz

so im 2dpo yay. Wow already 2 days in. Which means that AF will now be due on jan. 17th yay :happydance: so now i can start testing on jan. 12th which would make me 9dpo. Oh but wait dh will be off work so maybe testing at 8dpo then 10dpo :haha: Now got to change my cycle ticker and finally can relax from dtd. Its a good thing i tested on cd17 because i found out im o'ing earlier and earlier. But had a feeling i o'd because my sex drive went into the ground at cd17.


----------



## AC1987

Yea thats a good way of knowing when you ov, when your sex drive goes so low haha!

Ok all of a sudden I'm terrified of the thought of deliverying placenta, I really wish I could by pass that stage! NO ONE told me about that! :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

lol ashley thats the easy bit just slides out no probs defo wuddent b worrying about that lol its the babys head thats the hard part :rof

patrice yay for being 2dpo already :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Even though i never delivered a baby :haha: I think the placenta would be the easiest to delivery because I assume it just comes out. But just like Hayley said...its the baby's head that you have to worry about lol

Hayley-Yes i know already have my ticker for the countdown to testing. Even though the dpo is confusing because some women have been saying that it looks like i o'd on cd18 and others say cd17. But im thinking its more cd17 because last cycle. I got the positive on cd18, then negative cd19 and another negative cd20 that was lighter. So im assuming if i wouldve tested on cd17 and the two that i used are just confirmation. Because i havent seen my test line ever get to the point where it doesnt even look like its there so im assuming cd17 was probably dark but not a positive and cd18 was lighter and then cd19 just confirmed it. Whatever the case...Im 2dpo :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies today I'm 12dpo and last night I had major cramps on my right side I for sure thought af was coming but nothing ugh my boobs are even more sore Idk!!


----------



## AC1987

awww looney good luck hope u get that bfp!!



omg! I just left the WORST voice mail message ever! :haha: So I left a message with this person at the midwife clinic, and totally forgot my phone number :dohh: so I was stuttering over numbers trying to remember. :haha: Hopefully they're able to understand what I said!!


----------



## skyraaa

:rofl: ashley ur head goes like mush when preggas lol

looney sounds gd when r u testing?

patrice u can now rest lol


----------



## Looneycarter

Idk not until I miss af don't feel like those month!!! I'm usually a poas addict but not this month sigh


----------



## mzswizz

looney-its sounding good for you..come on geritol do your work :thumbup:

ashley-i can just imagine..im not even pregnant and sometimes i forget :rofl:

hayley-thank goodness i can rest. No more poas well not until the 11th anyways :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

gl when u do i hope u get ur bfp :)


----------



## Looneycarter

We all shall see


----------



## mzswizz

Yes we all will be waiting for your results :thumbup:


----------



## loobo83

hey ladies.

Hows everyone doing? can someone pls tell me what AFM is pls. i keep thinking u all talking to someone lol.

patrice - fingers crossed that this is ur cycle, im amazed ur OH's willies not fallen off haha. really hope this is it for u.. xx

Ashley - I'm like that when i leave messages too. im weird when i talk to people i dunno over the phone, i start stuttering and end up making a total tit of myself xx

Gracie - big huge congrats on ur BFP hun. xxxxxxxxxxxx

Looney - hopefully this is it for u hun. fingers crossed the dreaded witch stays away xx

Hayley - one of my best friends (since primary school) and i were pregnant at the same time (3 weeks apart) when i was preg with youngest. it was great watching our bumps grow etc, altho shes a skinny minny and made me look like a whale. :haha:

well, as for me, constipation seems to have kicked in early. great. Which then made me think of one dreaded thing. PILES PILES PILES. AAARRRRGGGGH. Had piles with both pregs and after. like shitting glass. At least after giving birth u get something amazing after the pain, but with piles all u get is a smelly bathroom and a sore bloody arse. gonna way to stock up on ass cream lol. xx


----------



## AC1987

:haha: afm means As for me 


Yea I guess next time I will write my number down, maybe prehaps my name too :haha: seeing as I forgot to leave that in the message! grrr


----------



## mzswizz

louise- AFM means as for me :haha: And i feel sorry for my dh's willie because he overworks him :rofl: Atleast now he can take a vacation :rofl: Have you tested again yet? And hopefully the constipation leaves because that is the total worse ugh hate it!


----------



## skyraaa

louise im suffering with the dreaded piles atm lol my bum hole is sore and if i go 4 a big no2 and strain lots it bleeds oh the joys of being pregnant gonna go get some analsol lol 

so hows every1 today iv woke up with tit ache but no sickness yet!!! lol


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies hope you are all well  
Louise thank you for asking as I didn't know what it meant either!


----------



## AC1987

I think i'm gonna be waiting by my phone all day waiting for a call back! :haha: So excited!:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Afm, im in the tww yay:happydance: im around 3dpo now and time is flying by pretty fast so that means i wont be waitin long in the tww :happydance: i woke up at 5:45am and couldnt go back to sleep. Dh woke up and asked whats wrong and i said i couldnt go to sleep and my back hurts. So we ended up having a nice romantic love session and he gave me a back massage and next thing i know im waking up to turn off his alarm :rofl: i guess i had no problems sleeping after that :rofl: gotta love my dh, he works wonders :haha:


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies is it alright if i re join lol


----------



## mzswizz

Of course it is ok Sarina!! Hi welcome back :haha:


----------



## sg0720

thanks. congrats making it to the tww lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks im happy to be here :rofl: It came very quickly i must say. Which means my cycle is shortening. Thats good for me because i wish i could go back to my 28 day cyle or atleast close to it :haha: Cant wait to poas already :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

yes time has been flying!! which is a good thing...i found another app on my phone and i put all my cycles in there and it averaged it out to be 35days even with my long cycle which i thougth was pretty cool but i downloaded another app and only put my cycles in that have been close and normal and it averaged it out to be 34days..which i was like wow lol am i normal again lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Lol Well thats pretty good. After 1st m/c my cycles became 35 days. And now recently, ever since i have been taking the multivitamins...last cycle went from 35 to 32 (because i o'd on cd19). And now this cycle i went from 32 to 30 (because i o'd cd17). :shock: Im thinking maybe the vitamins have something to do with it and my body is trying to regulate to how it use to be when i began getting AF around 10 years old.


----------



## sg0720

thats amazing. and feels really good to have normal cycles. I am waiting to ovulate but i dont know if anything is doing to happen if you know what i mean


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah. Its a good thing i tested early with the opks because i wouldn't have known i o'd early. And is now 3dpo. And i didnt even really get the ewcm etc or really felt ov pains (well atleast i think i didnt) so i thought maybe im not going to o this month especially since it was getting close to what i thought was o day (cd19). So just have faith. Because when you least expect you, you never know. I thought i was going to o but i ended up not only o'ing but early..so things can happen. And being the one step ahead thinker that i am :rofl: I already calculated the edd and it would be sept. 25th if i conceive this cycle. So the december conception/september birth will still be in effect yay :happydance:


----------



## sg0720

lol thats pretty cool...well me and my OH i thought were going to start having lots of sex lol we stared to have sex every other day for 2 days the 30th then the 1st i thougth it was going to continue and then it just stopped... :-/ so now im going on 5 days no sex...usin my opks so no ovulation yet or ewcm...


----------



## mzswizz

well he better get with the program and start dtd. When dh and i had sex we didnt even realize that we had a little schedule. Like bd every other day and then when it was close to ov we bd more than once every day. Didnt even noticed that until after ov. Sometimes it just happens naturally that way. And just so happens we dtd right on time because we dtd on cd16 skipped cd17 and have been dtd every day since then. So hopefully we caught the egg. Here's to hoping we both get our bfps :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## sg0720

yes ihope so. and you are right he does need to get with the program. I tried to tell him that this month im not even trying i just want to try to get our sex life back and i told him if he sees opks in the garbage i am just trying to see my cycle get back to normal its not for a baby or anything this month just to try to make him feel comfortable...but i duno lol maybe miracles can happen with him:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

i have to secretly test because dh always says he doesnt want to have a "planned" baby. im like well we are "planning" because we are "ttc" duh :dohh: Then he was like exactly i want us to just have sex and then we will know you pregnant because it will show if i run to the bathroom to :sick: etc. He doesnt want us to be like ok so my cycle is like this now and i o on this date and we will bd this many times now let's see if we get pregnant. Even though we never did it like that :dohh: I guess thats how men think when we bring up wanting to use opks and stuff. Atleast i understand how he thought and after much talk i told him ok we are just going to dtd but secretly i am going to track my cycle.


----------



## sg0720

exactly and that is how i am now...but its aint working lol and can u believe this he told me that he doesnt want me to touch him really down there because he is not used to it i am like WTF well how am i suppsed to initiate sex...you know..maybe ill just do it anyway but if i get turned down we gona have major problems


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies!!! I'm 13dpo today and got more cramps on the right side that was sharp in my sleep!!! now I have af cramps now so I'm just waiting for her to show today or tomorrow!


----------



## sg0720

aw im sorry. i hope that you get your BFP soon


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope so to lol!!! but idk why them cramps keep coming on my right side it be sharp but now the cramping gone! ugh


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, I know what you mean about guys not wanting to "plan" I think alot of them are like that, or they aren't planning while the girls are :haha:

sg, aww I've had a few days like that where my dh didn't wanna be intimate.


looney, cramping, or should I say light cramping is normal in early pregnancy so you never know :)


----------



## mzswizz

you're not out yet looney :thumbup:

sarina-yeah men say they want us to initiate but then set boundaries ugh well atleast my dh threw his boundaries out the window so now i can pounce on him without him asking for stuff :rofl:

ashley-yes so now i just have to be secret spy and test :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope so! but if not on to next month


----------



## mzswizz

yeah there's always next cycle even though i hope we all get our bfps this cycle or atleast somebody gets added to the bfp list :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

I know what you saying!!! this cycle just seemed different!!! I got cramps 2 nights in a Row on the right side waking me up!!! now my cramps gone but had them since last night


----------



## mzswizz

yes cramps are sounding good i must say. I know the first time i was pregnant i had af cramps but of course it wasnt af.


----------



## Looneycarter

idk!!! I keep running to the bathroom to see if it's af!!! I just need to know so I can prepare,both ways!


----------



## mzswizz

i know the feeling. I bet when im close to that time i will be doing the same unless i get an early bfp..but i think i still will be looking for af lol


----------



## Looneycarter

lol!!! I can test but I see so many "not pregnant" it made me lose hope and I really don't feel the need to test this month...that's so different


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i have those moments. After 21 months of seeing bfns..i dont want to see another. I just want to see bfps for once.


----------



## Looneycarter

me to! sigh it's coming soon tho I believe and claim it in jesus name


----------



## mzswizz

yeah hoping for that 2012 bfp!! sooner rather than later though. :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

looney r u waiting it out u got far more patience them me lol x


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-i just noticed im taking my first test on friday the 13th :shock: hopefully it wont be negative like the day is portrayed as :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

yes I'm just waiting it out I just have until tomorrow that's when af due or the 8 so I'm waiting until the 9th


----------



## mzswizz

i will be testing 4 days after you looney :thumbup:


----------



## Looneycarter

let's hope it's a good week then!


----------



## mzswizz

yes and i noticed you will be testing at the beginning of the week and i will be testing at the end of the week so let's hope the week starts and ends with bfps!!


----------



## Looneycarter

it will be a good week if af doesn't show her face!


----------



## mzswizz

im going to prepare my body like its preparing for a hurricane so i can block af from coming :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Hope this is a good week for you both! Yes we need more bfps! :)


----------



## skyraaa

i just ate beef hula hoop coz i was proper craving them and omg i never knew they tasted soooo good need another packet now lol


----------



## mzswizz

on a side note: i have decided to make tacos for dinner tonight. No more fast food restaurants for me nor DH. But we will go to our favorite restaurant whenever we do go out. DH was at one of his customer's house (installing at&t u-verse) and the woman explained to him why it isnt good to eat at KFC and Taco Bell etc. And what she said was that she was watching a documentary about fast food places and what you dont know about them. Well we all know KFC used to be called Kentucky Fried Chicken until not long ago they dropped it and just been calling it KFC. Well how about the government made them drop the name Kentucky Fried Chicken because the government found out that KFC was using CLONED chicken instead of real chicken :shock: And for Taco Bell and i forgot the other places, their so called "beef" is 30% actual beef and the other 70% is unknown and it goes the same for the chicken :shock: And they said that the fast food restuarants is the cause of kids who are having growth spurts too fast because the farms are putting steroids in their animals which is therefore passed to use because we eat the animal and then its passed to our children while pregnant :shock: DH says he has to find the documentary so we can watch it. When i find out what its called I will let you ladies now. But that was just a little side note from me. Oh and I have been peeing like crazy today. Good thing its not testing day because it would've been impossible to test :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

omg... I don't wanna give birth to a 15 pound baby!! :baby: Yes I get what you mean with all the steroids in the meat. 
I'm TRYING to not eat at fastfood, but it can be hard when the dh wants to do something fast and cheap :haha:
someone once told me that taco bell meat is a powder that you just add water, however I haven't seen this for myself so I can't really tell you if thats real :haha: but yes fastfood is sooooo not healthy!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes after hearing that I was like oh no. I dont want a 7 foot 10 year old :rofl: So no more fast food for us. So we are having beef soft tacos...homemade of course for dinner tonight. Even though I am only 3dpo...i feel like im almost close to testing :rofl: Also im exhausted right now and I hope dh doesnt want to dtd tonight because i really dont feel like it at all.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies! sorry not been on in a while!! I need to scroll alll the way back to ashleys teeny tiny tummy pic lol. 

I cannot believe that you just said you DONT want to dtd patrice!! Im in shock!!! :o:

Im sooooo tired i just cant even stay up late enough to get on bnb zzzzz... ashley and hayley do you work full time if so I dont know how u manage it I only do like 3 days a week and each one kills me slowly!! i get so tired and yeah brain is basically mush by the end of the day. Im getting well stressed as well.

But... Im a raspberry!!! yay!!! cute!


----------



## skyraaa

hey jo i do 2 days a week but 1 of them is 11hours long :growlmad: but i hav a 3yr old 2 look after so i never get a day off really lol and tbh im fukked most of the time constantly tired and feeling sick im defo slacking on housework but i dont care oh can pissoff if he starts moaning lol


----------



## mzswizz

yay for being a raspberry Jo and you have alot of catching up to do :haha: And yes i dont want to dtd. I am just soo tired and my sex drive has hit a low all of a sudden so i just want to cuddle up and sleep :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

Im amazed!! i wish i could get some quality sleep time in. I have such vivid dreams every night it feels like I've been on an adventure and not even slept. Im really hating this symptom!! :( 
well I;ve kinda backwards caught up with most of it lol! I just dont seem to have had the time to be on bnb anymore.. iv got my first appt with the midwife tuesday - yay, trying to work out which hospital to choose as well before then - its hard!!


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait for your appt Jo :thumbup:! And even though Im not pregnant..i already know what hospital I want to go to :blush: It's mainly because both DH's and my family has given birth there or had surgery or something else there and trust the hospital and say its good so im going with that one. And just so happens my ob/gyn is affiliated with that hospital :happydance: But i figured it out anyways seeing that his office is 2 mins away from the hospital :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

well I have it narrowed down to 2... I want to go to a birth centre that is AT a hospital should anything happen, so I can have a natural homely birth knowing the emergency room is right down the corridor!! which makes it out of 2 and both are about the same distance away, about half hour... my mom wants me to have it at our local one which is like 15 mins drive 'good hope' hospital...known locally as 'no hope' lol. My oh doesnt wane me going there and I dont fancy it as it has a bad rep for not being very clean.

this is one im looking at thats been talked about on bnb: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/315812-city-hospital-birmingham-serenity-suite-wow.html 
and the other is 'birmingham womens hospital' which is a specialst hospital for women and children which also has a birth centre but no tv's and garden area or double beds like serenity lol. BUT it has a better rating by the health authority. So i dunno!! My mum is dubious about the area of serenity cos its by a prison!!! :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Hey jo welcome back! and no I don't work, thats how I spend all my time here :haha: really need to get a life, well I mean ALL my weekends are usually tied up socializing its just the weekdays that i'm a couch potato :winkwink:
I understand your concern about finding a hospital, I found one I like, its about 30 mins away, but I'm a little freaked out as my mom just told me she gave birth in an hour of starting labour to my older sis and the time just kept getting lower with all of us eeeekk!! She said it was about 15-20 mins with me, and only took one push for all of us WOW! All this new knowledge.. I'm nervous :haha:


----------



## peachy905

mzswizz - gosh reading your post about the steroids in fast food felt kind of surreal. I always noticed the next generation of kids as being bigger and taller but if that is the reason why then yikes. Homemade tacos sound delish. I love sour cream so much and put it on as many foods as I can lol.

Josephine - I remember being really tired in the first trimester with my ds... but it did eventually pass when I started my second trimester. Congrats on your raspberry : ) 

AC - I cannot believe that your mom had such a short labour! That actually sounds amazing and maybe you will have her luck or genetics and have a quick and easy labour.

Skyraa - 3 year olds are tiring arent they? My son is that age and he has a never ending supply of energy. I feel like I cannot keep up. On some days I think that there was some good biological sense for people to have kids early. I am 33 but have days where I feel totally ancient.

AFM, I poas this morning... though two days early (expecting AF on 8th) and got TWO lines! I hope that it is a positive and will poas again tomorrow to confirm. I am still kind of in disbelief as I have NO pregnancy symptoms. I hope it is not a false positive : (


----------



## sg0720

Peachy. Good luck I hope this is ur bfp


----------



## Looneycarter

congrats peachy two.lines is positive


----------



## Looneycarter

omg ladies I'm pregnant I took test omg how I add a pic!
 



Attached Files:







20120107_011744.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bbn2

congratulations looney. I am so happy for you:)

AFM I have not been on for a while. I am now 10dpo and yesterday had some really bad breast pain that i have never had before, not even when i was pregnant with my son. I tested three days in a row with dollar store tests and all BFN:( If the witch is gonna show I wish she would do it and get it over with uggh!!


----------



## Looneycarter

thanks you it seem so unreal I thru it in the trash because I didn't see a line but took it out and it was like this!!! is this positive or could I messed it up


----------



## skyraaa

omg peachy congrats on ur bfp cant wait to see a pic of ur new test ;) x

looney look pos 2 me but how long was it in the bin for? im not familier with those sorter tests?


----------



## Looneycarter

not long the result came before the control line but I'm going to buy another one tomorrow! but like 5 sec lol


----------



## baby boon

hi ladies


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: looney thats a defo :bfp: so happy 4 u :) do u want a flashy by ur name :)

hello baby boon welcome :wave: how r u this morning :)


----------



## Looneycarter

yes I would love a flashy lol...I'm so nervous I hope this one stick!


----------



## skyraaa

of course it will this thread is lucky remember :)


----------



## Looneycarter

yes it really is lol!


----------



## skyraaa

we now have 7 :bfp: from this thread :happydance:

oh and im a raspberry today :happydance:


----------



## Looneycarter

yay!!! I'm lucky number 7


----------



## skyraaa

woooo looney r u sticking around here 4 a while i want 2 see every1 get there bfps :)


----------



## Looneycarter

yes I'm sticking here until we all be wobbling lol


----------



## skyraaa

i know this is gonna sound stupid but im sure iv felt baby move :wacko: i know its not wind it defo felt like summer when she started moving at 17weeks like popcorn popping strange iv felt it twice now omg all i can think of is twins lol


----------



## Looneycarter

maybe it is twins lol!!!


----------



## skyraaa

lol dont i think i my body is playing tricks on me coz i cant see feeling movement being possible yet lol


----------



## josephine3

Wow!!! 3 new bfps!! gracie, peachy and looney, congratulations!!!! I must have missed gracies when I looked last night! Wow guys I was in disbelief for a while too but it'll sink in eventually! We're gonna need a 'lighthearted pregnancy' thread at this rate! xx


----------



## AC1987

Congrats Peachy and Looney! :)


----------



## mzswizz

yay congrats to peachy and looney! :happydance:

Peachy-Yes after hearing about the foods...i was like oh no, dont want our children to end up unhealthy because of this stuff.

Looney-See i told you its not over yet and those af cramps are a common pregnancy sign :happydance:

baby boon-welcome :flower:

bbn-GL :thumbup: hopefully its just still too early thats all. When is AF due for you?

AFM, well im cd21/4dpo today. Last night, i was thinking that i was around cd19 still :haha: Yesterday, was a pretty tiring day i must say. Dinner was good and dh and i watched tv the rest of the night (well when he wasnt snoring on the couch we were :rofl: ) I didnt want to dtd last night because I was tired. Well DH thought otherwise and tried to pounce on me in the shower :haha: But he was unsuccessful because when he started it "hurt" so i said no it hurts and so he stopped. So I thought well atleast that gets him off my back for tonight. Ooooohh how wrong I was. I fell asleep just to wake up to dh pouncing on me! So obviosuly we dtd. In my head i was like wow so this is how i am to him around ov time :rofl: Even though now all the dtd will just be for fun anyways. The minute he finished..it leaked out :sick: So i know for sure ov is long gone now because it only leaks out when my cervix is closed. So now i have to wash the sheets :blush: I am up bright and early and started cleaning up a bit so i dont have to worry about it later and its a Saturday anyways so i can be lazy :rofl: DH has went to work so im home alone with the pets. And i had the funniest reaction to a vivid dream last night. Well okay I was walking down the aisle at a grocery store and i saw this huge roach crawling out of the box so i jumped and screamed and I ended up jumping in RL and woke myself up out of my sleep :rofl: All i can do was laugh. Well i pretty much talked alot right now :haha: Here's to a good day!


----------



## peachy905

Morning ladies!
Trying to figure out how to load a pic but then I will of the FRER. I ran out of FRERs so I used a dollar store cheapie this morning and there are still two lines but the line looks lighter than the FRER.... I hope I did not get a false positive : (


----------



## mzswizz

peachy-I doubt you would get a false positive on two different brands. You are definately pregnant! Congrats.


----------



## peachy905

Thank you! We have been TTC for 6 months so I am just a bit scared and in disbelief.

*Congratulations Looney!! *We will be bump buddies : )


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

wow...I haven't been on in a while sorry ladies! It was to help me relax and ttc the fun way and basically just not become obsessed again hehe. 

I couldn't read through it all that i've missed but I've checked the 1st page and congrats to everyone who has had their bfp!! :-D

So how is everyone? Any more news? 

I believe that I've just finished my af so ttc begins again this month. And with this being the month my reading said I would get preg...I'm stepping it up again just so that i give it the best chance possible.  OH is definitely not arguing :haha: 

x


----------



## mzswizz

peachy-You're welcome. I think we all will be in disbelief the minute we finally see two lines on the test since we are so use to see negatives.

Katie-Welcome back! FXed you catch the egg this cycle. An update for me, i tested on an opk and ended up finding out that i o'd cd17 :shock: Last month, i o'd cd19 so i thought it will happen again but i o'd earlier than expected which didnt bother me because that means my af is shortening in length which is good and dh and i dtd since cd2 :rofl: so right now im 4dpo and af is due on jan. 17th. AF has went from 35 days to 30 yay :happydance:


----------



## loobo83

hi ladies,

Big congrats to Looney and Peachy on ur BFP's. Great News.

Hope everyone is well.

Well, I got pregnancy confirmed at the doctors yesterday and going by my last period I am 6 weeks preg but I did mention that my cycles are longer than the 28 days so im guessing im prob about 5 weeks. Dont really have any symptoms apart from the stretching sharp pains when i get up to fast or move too fast. Prob due around 10th Sep. Made a midwife app for booking in etc but she not got any until 13th feb which means I will be 10 weeks by then. Hopefully she will be able to get me booked in on my scan quite quickly after then. 

Hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Doing good im in the tww now 4dpo yay. Congrats on getting the pregnancy confirmed! Are you going to put a ticker up?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Patrice I'm so happy for you with your cycle shortening! Yea that's what I've decided we're going to do this month (not that OH knows - don't worry, he knows that this month is the supposed month so sorta expects it :haha:) so its dtd at least every 2/3 days again  I'll keep my fx'd that this is your month Patrice!!! You deserve it so much! :hugs:

Just found out my cousin has an appointment to see a dr about her having a baby. I'm so happy for her! She's been married for a while and my nephew makes everyone want a baby lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Katie-Yeah dh didnt even know i took the opk so i just told him based off the cm i ov'd on cd17 :rofl: And to my surprise, this cycle dh and i just been dtd for fun and ended up dtd every other day and then when it got close to ov, we dtd every day like twice a day and we didnt even noticed we kind of had a schedule until we talked and noticed it so the every 2-3 days then every day during fertile time happened naturally for us :haha: And congrats to your cousin! Hoping that you get your bfp this month FXed for you :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

welcome back katie! :) 
Lotsa people seem to be getting their bfps!! :thumbup: Patrice and katie, you two are next!


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so Ashley! Im sooo ready for a bfp


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: I cannot believe tomorrow I will be 8 weeks. Of course I'm terrified now, first tri is such a scary place :( Now I keep wondering if the baby is alive... 

Will probably try again on Monday to make an appt with a midwife, as I didn't hear back but after that message I left I don't blame them :haha:


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi ladies, hope everyone's good? Sorry I haven't been on in a while, I have had a lot of family dramas to deal with, plus Christmas, new years and what not. 

Congratulations to everyone who has got their bfp's . 

AFM, I am 5dpo today and boy have I had bad gas the last 3 days. Although that could be the fact I have changed my diet this week. X


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-GL with getting the appt. Hopefully it will be scheduled for a close date :thumbup:

Hazel-Welcome back! We are only 1dpo apart from each other im 4dpo today. Do you plan on testing early or you going to wait until AF is late?


----------



## sg0720

wow looney congrats on your BFP- i guess that geritol (sp?) works wonders...how much did you BD?

how is everyone else doing


----------



## mzswizz

im good jus cool from the weather and pretty tired but other than that doing pretty good.


----------



## sg0720

thats good. i am so happy for everyone and there bfp's and a bit jealous at the same time. 

i am sooo happy for erica that geritol really worked for her!


----------



## mzswizz

Maybe i should buy some geritol if i dont get a bfp this cycle :haha:


----------



## sg0720

yeah i am thinking about it myself.

my fertile week starts tomorrow and i have been having some cramping in my ovaries...i am really debating waking my OH up to BD lol...ill put a movie on for my son he will be safe lol...


----------



## mzswizz

Better get to it Sarina! Sounds like you might ov sooner than you think :thumbup: And i read on one website how successful geritol is. Most women tried it one cycle and the next month, they were pregnant. And seeing that looney is proof..im sooo going to get it for next cycle.


----------



## sg0720

got denied he said hes to tired.. :-( ugh its upsetting everytime i cant help it....


----------



## mzswizz

Well do what my dh did to me last night..pounce while sleeping :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

your so lucky....i would but there is no guarntee hes goin to get up if you know what i mean...thats y he told me he didnt want me to touch him down there because it has a mind of its own and if it doesnt go up he doesnt want me to think that its me... ugh i could just cry....


----------



## mzswizz

Does he know that its important you guys dtd now to increase your chances? And sometimes i dont feel lucky because its time where im tired (like last night) and he still pounced. Which made me even more tired and was kind of cranky tbh. Dont get me wrong..it was great :blush: but sometimes i just need a break. He get his breaks how come i cant get mines?! Men! Hopefully one day we can all have our men on the same page as us. I think DH likes the fact that we are trying because that means more sex for him :haha:


----------



## sg0720

if i tell him that he really wont want to have sex. i am acting as if this month i am not trying but its sooooo irritating..like there is nothing i can do to get him in the mood and i have to wait for him to be ready to have sex in order for me to have sex.....cuz if i am in the mood he still doesnt have sex with me...sorry you hear this alot but its nice to talk to someone who understands


----------



## Looneycarter

Thanks ladies!!! I only took the geritol 3 times lol...so idk but I bd everyday a day after af!
peachy-when you due I'm due september 15


----------



## Hazybaby84

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-GL with getting the appt. Hopefully it will be scheduled for a close date :thumbup:
> 
> Hazel-Welcome back! We are only 1dpo apart from each other im 4dpo today. Do you plan on testing early or you going to wait until AF is late?

I am not really sure to be honest, if I go by my last cycle then my af will be due the 15th. If I go by my previous 25 day cycles I would be due the 13th. So I will be probabily test on the 13th, as I will either be 10dpo or 12dpo by then. Also it's my birthday that day and I would like to know if I can drink or not. How about you, when do you think you will test? X


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I totally understand what you are going through. There were times where i thought i was the only one ttc in the relationship because dh just wasnt for it. But now he is coming around. I think maybe if y'all have some fun with it, as time progress you will get more and more bd in your sex life. :thumbup:

Looney-Its funny because i started dtd cd2 (even though that wont catch the egg but dh couldnt control himself :rofl: ) so hopefully we dtd enough to get a bfp this cycle. And dh and i were taking our vitamins and then around ov time we both forgot to take them every day :rofl:

Hazel-I will be testing on the same day :happydance: Im testing on the 13th because i will be 10dpo by then. Happy Early Birthday to you by the way. I was even joking around saying omg im testing on friday the 13th..i better not get a negative on a so-called negative day :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

yeah i told him lets just try to make this fun but nope...i think i am going to somehow ask him to go get checked or he needs to take something...hes only 25 i dont understand he still should wna have sex with me alot...this makes me think of a whole list of things even tho we had a talk last night


----------



## Looneycarter

Girl!! my hubby was so happy talking about let's do it to celebrate lol!!! today af suppose to come last night I got cramps so bad I wanted to cry it lasted like 15 min or less I for sure thought af was coming I got on a sanitary napkin and everything worse cramps I ever felt


----------



## josephine3

Wow I was only on earlier and just cant keep up with this thread! Patrice i salute you for managing it! Im so happy that all those symptoms got you a bfp looney! 
Im feeling very very tired still. I cant seem to sleep tho I started crying this morning cos its so frustrating! I felt so tired and headachey and my eyes hurt yet cant sleep. When i do sleep i just have vivid dreams and wake up knackered. :( i really hpoe this symptom lessens soon.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Yes maybe he has low testosterone (sp?). Or maybe subconsciously he doesnt want to ttc at the moment and dont want to tell you because he knows how hurt you will be :shrug: I know it took dh 20 months to finally say okay so are we trying for a baby let's try for a baby. Its like what you mean lets start?! I have started 20 months ago :dohh:

Looney-Lol that sounds like something my dh would say to me. I know when i was pregnant i had major cramps expecting AF but i found out its normal because that the ligaments stretching to make room for baby.

Jo-I hope you feel better and will be able to get a peaceful sleep.


----------



## sg0720

yeah maybe its not even about ttc its just having sex to have sex.....


----------



## Looneycarter

Jo-Thanks hun and get better
Patrice- girl it hurt so bad I thought I was going to have to go see a doctor


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Yeah well you should talk to him about that and see what happens. There has to be a reason why he sex drive is so low.

Erica (sp?)- I have had those moments. It was worse when i was laying down.


----------



## sg0720

yeah we had a nice talk yesterday..but it still is upsetting


----------



## Looneycarter

yes I keep going to the bathroom seeing if she showed lol ugh idk this is to unreal


----------



## sg0720

i am soooo happy for you i hope this is a sticky bean


----------



## Looneycarter

thank you I made an appointment for tuesday! they want to check my levels because I miscarried with my first to try to prevent it again.


----------



## sg0720

thats good.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Hopefully he will come around and his sex drive will increase.

Erica-Thats great! I know my ob/gyn will be watching my levels too. But i think thats like the norm for them to do. I am just not excited about getting weighed each time :haha:


----------



## sg0720

i hope but i honestly dont know if i can deal with this anymore...especially the way he makes me feel


----------



## Looneycarter

I know ugh!!! I eat a lot I'm going to slow down my eating lol I don't want to get fat!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Dont worry everything will get better. You got to go through the storm to get to brighter days.

Erica-I know its a shock but i eat alot too :rofl: I know last time i gained 5-7 lbs in 1 week of the pregnancy :shock: Thats not going to happen next pregnancy. Just want a sticky bean so we can finally have a new addition to our family.


----------



## Looneycarter

me to lol!!! I'm so ready...but I owe all this To God he seen the desires of my heart and blessed me with this child....he will do the same if you stay constant in prayer and telling him what you want..and having faith


----------



## mzswizz

Erica-I truly believe that. All i can do is pray and wait. Even though sometimes I pray that dh comes home tired because i dont feel like dtd :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

lol!!! when my hubby say let's make a baby I always say my head hurt lol


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah if only that would work with him :rofl: I would say my head hurt and he says dont worry after this it wont hurt no more :rofl: Every time i see him now im going to be like this :argh: :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

lol!!!


----------



## mzswizz

lol. For some reason dh sex drive is through the roof for the past few days. I think i need to hide his vitamins so whatever is in his system can wear off :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

mine always have a high sex drive! I be tired as hell


----------



## mzswizz

yeah same here. he always wants to go and sometimes im looking at him like really?! you got to be kidding me


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Lol i so wish my OH had a higher sex drive but I just keep pouncing and then hoping it gets me somewhere - wish to be fair it does hehehe 

I see this thread hasn't changed much...leave for a few hours and there's pages to catch up on! hehe that's a great way to be  xx


----------



## mzswizz

im telling you katie once i hear this front door opening this is going to be me :argh: because dh for some reason must be a robot or alien or something because you would think that he wont have any energy from work because he complains that he's tired and then when he comes home the minute he sees me...its pouncing on me time and im like what in the world?! :rofl: Please God give me a bfp so i dont have to endure dh inhuman sex drive :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Lol.... sorry Patrice but your smilie is so funny 

tbh I would feel the exact same if my OH was like that! 

Omgosh...just found out my best mate might be preg again....she's got 2 kids. her youngest is only like 4/5 months old...I'm right jealous :-( and tbh thinking...oi give me a chance to have one! :-S does that make me a bad person? :-S


----------



## mzswizz

katie-actually thats how i felt when my sister got pregnant with #3 2-3 months after she gave birth to my nephew :shock: I was like geesh can i atleast get one!! it happens. We see how some women wuickly get pregnant and we're like why isnt it my turn yet :brat: Its a normal feeling to have. But dont worry when our time comes we will be letting everybody know that our turn has finally came :hugs:


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies just caught up, Congratulations looney and peachy!!! A lot of bfps now this thread is definately lucky!! Lets hope we can all get 2012 bfps!!


----------



## mzswizz

hey sheeps! Yes this thread is lucky. Hoping this whole thread ends up being turned into the pregnancy thread.


----------



## sheeps24

I hope so 2! I hate waiting for ov then have to wait to test!


----------



## AdaMarie

Looneycarter said:


> not long the result came before the control line but I'm going to buy another one tomorrow! but like 5 sec lol

Looks like a :bfp: to me!! Congratulations!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Definitely. I'll be singing it from the rooftops so that everyone knows! :haha: this is a very lucky thread! I'm glad to be a part of it :-D
xx


----------



## mzswizz

sheeps-Good thing ov came early for me because i was tired of dtd :rofl: And i know what you mean. Its all a waiting game when it comes to making a baby. You got to wait for AF to end, then wait til ov time then go through the tww ugh all this waiting. Why couldnt there be a test to detect it once sperm meets egg :brat: :rofl:

Katie-I will shout it on BnB :rofl: and only me and dh will know until i hit 12 weeks. Then everyone else will know.


----------



## AC1987

afternoon all :) 

my stomach is SO bubbly and noisey sooo embarrassing.. omg I'm finding it quite difficult to hold in my gas too!! No wonder why mothers have no shame! :haha: no offence to any moms in this thread!!


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-hot meals and beverages usually pushes the gas right out..i've learned that from dh :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

I know mzswizz someone should invent it!!


----------



## mzswizz

sheeps-a woman should invent it because obviously man made stuff sucks :rofl:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

definitely  too much waiting involved with TTC! I just want to know now!!! hahaha.

 well Ashley, it'll all be worth it in the end  

xx


----------



## sheeps24

Thats true! Maybe we should invent it then we would get our bfps and be rich! :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

i dont know whether its the weather or the bd session dh had last night but im exhausted.

sheeps-great idea now all we have to do is get some scientists and a few pregnant women to test it :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

:rofl: we might struggle there! :/


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats looney and peachy!


----------



## mzswizz

sheeps-:rofl: okay maybe not the scientists because i dont know any and paying for them is not going to happen :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

I don't know any either haha oh well it was all good thinking!


----------



## mzswizz

sheeps-:rofl: atleast we tried :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

I took another test it still say positive! omg


----------



## mzswizz

pics!!!!!!!! :rofl: And of course its going to say positive because you are pregnant!!! :happydance:


----------



## Looneycarter

here is the pic lol!!! I'm still in disbelief
 



Attached Files:







20120107_144820.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

loving the pic erica! :thumbup:


----------



## Looneycarter

thanks! it seem so unreal


----------



## mzswizz

now you can put up your tickers yay :happydance: I dont know what it is about me and tickers :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

I want a ticker but don't know how to use it or put it up


----------



## mzswizz

well you can just click on one of our lovely pregnant ladies' ticker thats pregnancy related and that should send you to the website. Now for thebump.com look on the left side under tools and click personalized tickers and you choose from there. After you get the ticker that you want and customize the way you want, click generate code i think and it should bring up the codes. Right Click on the one that says bbcode and press copy. Then on babyandbump, you click usercp then on the left side click edit signature then you paste it there and click preview signature to make sure its right and then press save signature and bam there is your ticker.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well i was cooking chili and white rice with cheese on top and made myself very hungry :haha: So happy when i was done cooking and now im full. It was soooo good. I have noticed that since 3dpo (even though its too early to be a symptom) I have been eating alot and also going to the bathroom more frequently. I think its because of the vitamins or something :shrug: But this cycle has been pretty weird. Even dh noticed im eating alot. I got to cut down on the food though.


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww well done for all the new bfp's, all that hard work had paid off. Really pleased for you all. 

Sorry I haven't been off for a few days, been so busy at work. 

I joined the gym last week, did an hour and a half in the gym today. I'm on a get fit mission so my body can get ready.

Hope you are all well and enjoying your weekends x x


----------



## mzswizz

Susi-Well thats good for you. The only time i been to a gym was during p.e. in high school (it was a requirement to workout in the gym) :blush: Most of the time i work out inside my home by playing the xbox kinect. It is truly a workout especially when i dance. I guess thats why i stayed in shape because of all the dancing. But boy does it hurt afterwards :rofl:


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies ugh!! I was eating my favorite good tilapia and shrimp now I'm breaking out idk should I go to the doctor


----------



## peachy905

Blondiejay, that is great that you joined the gym. I had started doing yoga about two months ago to destress and get a bit more active. Workouts generally make you feel great afterwards dont they?!

MzSwiss, I love playing Lets Dance on the Wii. I am not sure if it is a part of the Wii Fit but I totally sweat after playing it for a while. DH is more athletic than I am but when it comes to Just Dance, I am the reigning champion : )

Just had a huge dinner and am so stuffed... but I have pumpkin cheesecake and plan on eating it in an hour or two. Hope everyone had a good Saturday!


----------



## sg0720

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies ugh!! I was eating my favorite good tilapia and shrimp now I'm breaking out idk should I go to the doctor


maybe you are allergic to it?? and i love your lines =]


----------



## bbn2

looney that is a lovely positive pic and I am so excited for you. As far as eating the tilapia and shrimp do you think you are having a allergic reaction. Have you had a reaction to it before?

Patrice I love the new pic.

AFM the witch is here. I am almost relieved because now instead of waiting and pulling my hair out I can get back to square one and have a go at it again. I congratulate everyone that has had their BFP and I wanna give baby dust to those of us who want so desperately a BFP.


----------



## sg0720

bbn- thats a good way to think about it. good luck this next cycle


----------



## bbn2

Thanks Sg.

I want to get back to working out and my nutrition because i have been slacking in that department since Christmas. I wanna be healthy for my future bean or beans.

And by the way my real name is Christina. I have not learned every bodies names yet but I am getting their and I hope I don't get anyone's name wrong :) right now I am just being lazy in bed on my laptop because I am bloated and campy.


----------



## Looneycarter

no I eat shrimp and tilapia all the time it's my favorite good now I'm breaking out! idk ugh I love seafood!


----------



## sg0720

christina- i need to start working out too. and my name is sarina 

erica--maybe because your pregnant your body is having a different reaction to it.


----------



## mzswizz

Erica-maybe now you became allergic to it. Don't stress out about it but check in with your doctor about to figure out whats going on. Maybe the pregnancy has changed your favorite meal to being a not so good idea to eat meal.

Christina-Thanks. That was the pic we took on xmas day at mil's house. And i like the way you are thinking about your new cycle and your plans. :dust: to you!


----------



## sg0720

AFm- i peed on an ovulation test and i will be ovulating this week and my OH promised me BD'n tonight. and will try to keep it up all week and few days after ovulation. fx fx

Patrice thanks for all your help and words of wisdom lol =]


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Yay see i knew he would come around :happydance: You're welcome. That's what we're here for. GL for ov :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

yes now i hope we will do it this whole week lol


----------



## Looneycarter

ugh I love seafood bummer I eat it all the time lol!! please little one let mommy eat what she like


----------



## sg0720

lol aww. when i was pregnant i couldnt eat chicken and i love chicken lol


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies i have a question this is the test a took a little bit ago and after it dried it seemed to get a little bit darker...

i think its still negative. hope the picture is clear
 



Attached Files:







cd16.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! Just checking in! I too am trying to do a little bit more as far as working out goes. Up until last June I had been working on my masters degree in special education and I really let myself go. Then I started stressing about TTC and with the Clomid I have really but on some weight. I really want to lose about 35-40 pounds. I started working out and eating healthier on 12-27 and think I have lost some weight but I'm too chicken to get on the scale. I hate seing that number so high!

I don't have a x-box kinnect but I do have a wii and I got Just Dance 3 right before Christmas and I'm trying to do it 3 times a week for an hour each time. It is such a workout! My school is also training a 5k team for a 5k in April to support Autism awareness, so I'm doing that two days a week. One day is just workout and the other is walking/jogging/running conditioning. I told my assistant principal that it would all depend on my condition in April as to if I would be running it! I do feel better about myself and I don't seem to be worrying so much about TTC either. 

FYI my name is Chantel! I'm starting to learn some of ya'lls names! I also think that I'm getting close to ovulating because I had some pains in my left ovary area this am and my right bb was hurting awful bad while DH and I took down the Christmas decorations and while I cleaned house!


----------



## sg0720

chantel- hey. sounds like you do get exercise which is nice i am trying to lose a little weight myself but i mainly just need to tone up a little bit but i am also scared to step on the scale i feel like i have lost a pound or two but i dont want to step on and see i gained or its the same


----------



## IluvRedskins

I think that's what I'm most afraid of. I have cut out caffeine and soda almost completely (allowing myself one a week!) and I'm drinking a ton of water. I'm just afraid to see that the number is still the same! I know I need to get in shape for when I do get pregnant and then when the LO gets here. I want them to have a healthy lifestyle!


----------



## sg0720

yes i agree i have a few sips of soda here and there but i also been drinking alot of water and i i try crystal light because i need a little something with flavor.


----------



## Looneycarter

look like a second line


----------



## IluvRedskins

I agree! It looks like a second line!!!


----------



## mzswizz

sarina- your opk looks positive

chantel & erica-Thats Sarina's opk :haha:


----------



## Looneycarter

oh I thought we got another bfp!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I had looked at the pick and saw LH on the test so I was assuming that it was an OPK but hey pos OPK are worth celebrating in my book since I apparently don't ovulate on y own!


----------



## Looneycarter

honestly I thought I couldn't have children because I tried for so long!


----------



## sg0720

Omg that makes me so upset..if its positive I am out this mon th already :cry: I will test again with my 2n morning pee...bummer I have no ewcm its just like lotion...


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> Omg that makes me so upset..if its positive I am out this mon th already :cry: I will test again with my 2n morning pee...bummer I have no ewcm its just like lotion...

can u not get bding just incase hun


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Sooo many names here! hayley maybe you should add our names to the first page beside our username.


Well I woke up exhausted! was out visiting friends til nearly midnight :thumbup: but it was fun :) 


Umm I have this weird thing I'm feeling, it feels like theres a hard ball in my umm stomach area(I call anything below my ribs my stomach:haha:) but its more up like towards my ribs, now I know its not my uterus yet.. but its driving me crazy I only feel it when I'm laying down flat.


----------



## loobo83

hey ladies.

Patrice - Not gonna put a ticker up yet as wanna wait untiol my 12 week scan to get an exact due date as i ovulated later so not entirely sure how exact my expected due date is at the mo xx

AFM, I have been eating like an absolute animal for a good 5 weeks now, xmas and new year defo an excuse. Really wanna follow Slimming world while pregnant as to be honest its not really a diet, its just eating healthily. Wanna look good in this pregnancy and not be left with too much weight once I give birth as found it really hard to lose after my 2nd. Took ages. 

Easier said than done but im defo gonna a give it a good go as 8 months is a long time so should be able to feel and maybe see a difference xx

#

Apart from worrying bout my weight, everything else is fine.

Trying to potty train reece at the mo but getting absolutely no where with it. he hasnt peed in the potty once. just keep finding puddles everywhere and little wet footprints lol. x

Hope evryone is well xx


----------



## skyraaa

iv put names by usernames if i havent put yours i cant remember sorry :blush:
so remind me please :)


----------



## josephine3

Looney - i dont think we're supposed to eat shrimp and stuff like that now anyhows!! be careful! 

Ashley I have that sorta feeling under my ribs but when Im sitting rather than lying


----------



## sg0720

Hi ladies

No I won't be abkle to bd just in case. Idk y but my oh is having problems having sex with me last night he came to me said he wanted to have sex so of course I said ok and he started touching me ect and he still couldn't get up! He seemed to b making excuses. At this point idk how I feel or don't know what I am going to do. I kind of feel numb and I honestly feel he's no longer attracted to me even tho he said he is but he wouldn't tell me if he wasn't. I felt last night he tried to force himself to have sex


----------



## peachy905

SG - I am sorry to hear that your oh is having some performance issues. A girlfriend of mine once told me that I should get the sexy lingerie going and leave the ttc talk out for the whole day otherwise it creates performance anxiety. Please dont jump to conclusions yet, it may not have to do with you and he may just be feeling extra pressure due to TTC? Hope things get better soon!

Josephine - are you not supposed to have shrimp even cooked? I heard no sushi but thought as long as the seafood was cooked it was okay. Guess I better do my research.

Loobo - we started potty training at 2 which was late by most standards but I ended up having to bribe ds. Everytime he went he got a sticker. It worked because after about 3 weeks we gave up diapers (except for nap time and overnight). For some reason going #2 took way longer to train him on. Good luck!

Looney - how are you feeling? How many sticks have you peed on? I was TTC for 6 months and still in disbelief so over past two days have done 5 tests. Lol. I have no symptoms which makes me feel shocked every time I see the two lines. Did you figure out what was going on with the shrimp thing? I wonder if pregnancy makes you sensitive to foods that you werent to before.

AFM, I am just going to take it easy today. Might go out shopping for a bit with DH.
I really think that this must be a lucky board with the amount of positives!!

Talk soon


----------



## sg0720

hi peachy, i know that it doesnt have to do with ttc because i told him this month we are not trying we are just going to try to get our sex life back. so i dont understand what is going on this has never happened before. and it really makes me feel like garbage. he tells me that thing has a mind of its own so no matter what i do there is no guarntee he will get up...i mentioned maybe he go see a doctor but he didnt take that very well..and probably wont go see one


----------



## AC1987

Jo, good I thought I was the only one it makes me feel queezy when I push down on it. 


Serena(sg right) That is hard, my dh had performance issues when we were first married, but I think it was mostly due to nerves. It does make you feel terrible though :( I used to think he thought I was ugly, as wearing expensive lingerie did nothing. I find with my dh its more of a mood thing, like if hes in the mood its better. I hope yours comes around


----------



## sg0720

thanks we have been together for 4 years i dont understand why all this is happening now. it really hurts and bothers me and theres nothing i can do or say about it....


----------



## josephine3

Hmm Im not sure about the cooked shrimp thing.. i suppose so. I dont eat stuff like this anyways! I guess if its cooked all through but im not too sure!


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies how are you precious ladies doing today!!!

peachy-I only pee's on 2 lol and I don't have any symptoms besides sore boobs and cramps here and there...but my mom said it could be the seasoning from the restaurant...because girl I love some fish and shrimp....oh girl I been eating hella much I just love food...what's your edd?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Sg, 
We had that problem last month too. It was way too much pressure for him and that's all he could think of. Now I don't mention that I'm ovulating or anything. It has been much better! I used to be the one who didn't really want it! Praying that it gets better for you!!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi peeps!

Congratulations Erica and Peachy! This is definitely a lucky thread! Loving your lines Erica!

Hi to all the new ladies too and welcome back Katie. I hope you are feeling a lot better now and my fingers are well and truly crossed for you!

Oh, also yay to the raspberry crew lol!!

Just popped in to say hi really. Been busy with work and family visiting. 

By the way, what is those geritol? (my predictive text almost put genital, ha ha!!)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi ladies!

Hope you're ok SG *hugs*

looney - dunno much about food changes. I know my friend got a tattoo in early pregnancy (she didn't know she was preg at that point) and it didn't settle until after the baby was born! She actually thought she was allergic to tattoos but it must have been her hormones. 

:wave: to everyone! 

Well i'm actually quite put out today....just offered myself to OH and got turned down for a computer game... :O i am really upset atm and he doesn't get why!!! :-( my bestie is also like why are you so angry, its what men do! but I just can't help from feeling angry, upset and put out...am I being stupid ladies? :-/

:dust:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hi all!

AFM, I am 5dpo today. DH is off today so we have decided to clean up a little and go visit our family. Well once again DH pounced on me twice while i was trying to sleep this morning. I guess the tables have turned now :rofl: Havent really been feeling any different other than eating more now and get random cramping at times. Oh and my bbs feel hard. But me eating more is what usually happens when its getting close to AF but AF shouldnt be here until 9 days from now so :shrug: But cant really symptom spot because im only 5dpo so just waiting to i get to test at 10dpo.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Aw sarina, ive just scanned back through and saw your post. I honestly think this is quite a common problem. My oh was struggling to dtd last month. I think it is the pressure of all this ttc business. It's hard though coz men don't like to try and sort these things out as that means they have to talk about it!

Not that I'm an expert by any stretch of the imagination but would he be interested in trying some new things? We're using conceive plus this month and oh has 'perked' up, so to speak!

Big hugs to you


----------



## StephiiBaby

Cant i join in please :) x


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Katie, no you're not being stupid! I think computer games have a lot to answer for when it comes to getting male attention!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi stephi! Yes, join in! How are ya?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Thank you Sarah! I thought it was just me! Defo...he's just given me the argument that i've said "no" before and I was like yeah when i've been tired! not cos of a stupid computer game! :O 

:hugs:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

hi Stephi! :wave: 

Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

TTCwitPCOS said:


> Thank you Sarah! I thought it was just me! Defo...he's just given me the argument that i've said "no" before and I was like yeah when i've been tired! not cos of a stupid computer game! :O
> 
> :hugs:

You are not alone! I haven't helped matters by buying him a new console for Christmas! Oops, my bad!!


----------



## StephiiBaby

Hiya not bad thanks, so far no pos on ovualtion tests, im on day 15 too :(,". How are all you ladys? X


----------



## sheeps24

My OH has just got back into a online game that he went off for abit so have been fighting constantly and he would rather sit and play with a bunch of strangers online than spend time with me so im totally with you katie!

Afm i have been looking through the bump pictures today and cannot wait to have my own bump its getting me all excited! Just hope it wont take too long


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

StephiiBaby said:


> Hiya not bad thanks, so far no pos on ovualtion tests, im on day 15 too :(,". How are all you ladys? X

Good thanks. Yay to a cd15 buddy! Do yup know when you usually ov? Last month I o'd on day 18. Its still frustrating getting negative opks though! Its all a big waiting game!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sheeps24 said:


> My OH has just got back into a online game that he went off for abit so have been fighting constantly and he would rather sit and play with a bunch of strangers online than spend time with me so im totally with you katie!
> 
> Afm i have been looking through the bump pictures today and cannot wait to have my own bump its getting me all excited! Just hope it wont take too long

Argh! Annoying!

Let's hope we help bump the numbers of bfps up! Where are you with your cycle at the mo sheeps?


----------



## sheeps24

On day cd7 so waiting to ovulate, Its only my 3rd cycle off bc and they havent really been messed up which im glad about!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I think this is my 4th month off bc and have had 34,24,34 and 33 day cycles in previous months so I'm pretty relieved they aren't too messed up. I thought they really were to start with but then I read other posts where women have really hectic cycles so I'm grateful for mine!

Fx'd for you.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Just realised icould have read your ticker! Doh!


----------



## sheeps24

Haha its ok il sprinkle some :dust: your way! Im also starting on opks this month although they confuse me abit!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks! Yeah, opks can be abitconfusing to start with. I started using them last month. Ithink once you get your first pos opk, they seem to be easier to get on with. Hopefully you won't need to use them again though!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Thank you so much for your support ladies...i honestly thought I was being too touchy for a bit there! lol

Well update is we've made up...after him grovelling quite a bit :haha: so hopefully we'll get to dtd tonight :) 

I've tried using OPKS but i've never got a positive when I used them....soooo i'm like oh! don't i ovulate? but I know i must do due to my chemical a few months a go...so we just dtd when we feel like it...obv more often in the first 2/3 weeks of the monthly cycle :) lols

x


----------



## StephiiBaby

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> StephiiBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hiya not bad thanks, so far no pos on ovualtion tests, im on day 15 too :(,". How are all you ladys? X
> 
> Good thanks. Yay to a cd15 buddy! Do yup know when you usually ov? Last month I o'd on day 18. Its still frustrating getting negative opks though! Its all a big waiting game!Click to expand...

:) yay, last month it was day 11 so im pretty worried im not gonna ov this month. Yupp it really is. You trying for your first? X


----------



## IluvRedskins

Sarah and stephii, I'm only a day behind you! Maybe we will all 3 be ump buddies together!!! 

AFM, DH and I were able to BD 3 times this week and I figure we will today and tomorrow just to be safe. It has really helped the DH for me not to talk about ovulation and not using OPKs. Just praying this our month!!!

:dust: to all!


----------



## StephiiBaby

Hopefully we will be :) maybe this month is our month (yn) xx


----------



## mzswizz

well im ahead of you ladies. im on cd22 so just a week ahead. Im just ready to poas already :brat: Im feeling like maybe im out but then again maybe im not because i have just been feeling WAY different then my other cycles especially no sex drive, tired and just want to eat everything in the house :rofl:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Katie, i hope you manage to get some tonight! Im hoping so too but oh isshowing all signs of not being up for it! Hes mentioned hes tired a coupleof times this evening!!

Chantal, that would be great if we were all bump buddies!

Stephi I'm sure you will ov but it's crazy how we doubt our bodies and then it seems to do it's thing! Yeah, this will be our first! I'm so excited but pretty nervous too! How old is your little one?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Patrice, I can't wait til you poas! I think your low libido and high appetite are good signs!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I don't know exactly what day i'm on tbh....cos ive been bleeding for a week...even though I wasn't due till today....then it stopped and i'm getting like spotting now....soo i don't know what's happening but we'll just dtd as much as possible!

ooo Patrice...i'll keep my FX'd that this is your month!


----------



## loobo83

Patrice - Can u pls come to my house and eat all my food pls to stop the bloody stuff going in my big fat gob. Think I need my jaws wired shut lol. Im gonna be a Whale I just know it. 
Fingers crossed this is your month hun.Cant wait for you to POAS.

Stephi - Welcome hun. xxxxxxx

Katie - Aw hun sry ur OH been a bit unsensitive but I honestly dont think they get it. Men are like another species altogether. Im quite lucky that my OH doesnt really play the computer unless I do to but he does go on about my tiredness all the time. wish men could spend a day or even a week in our shoes and see how well they get on lol. xx

I am shattered. I have just put my youngest to bed and he is screaming the place down. Normally I leave him and he is asleep within 5 mins but not tonight. Dunno whats wrong with him. Hes getting awful clingy. Gonna be starting him at playgroup soon. My oldest was very clingy and playgroup got him used to being away from me for couple hours a day, then he went to nursery with no problems last year so defo doing the same. 

Cant wait to be able to just chill out tonight. Very stressful day xxxx


----------



## Looneycarter

geritol is multivitamin it keeps with conceiving but is not meant for it I took it 3 times before I ovulated and bam I'm pregnant lol...but it was only a blessing from God!


----------



## StephiiBaby

Shes nearly 19 months, im not even gonna test any more, i get so worked up about it think im just gonna go with it.. dtd other every night :) haha x


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies, thanks for all the advice and support my OH is coming around and wants me to go to gnc to pick him up a couple things to help get his sex drive back. (just got back from gnc). He was looking online last night and realized that there are many other guys out there who have similar problems which i think made him feel a bit better about the situation and now he understands a bit why i like coming on here and now finally is okay with it. He also said that if this doesnt work he will get tested to see if he has low testosterone. I may not get my November baby but :dust: heres to December and January babies. =]


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Aw, you'll have a nice age gap stephi. And it's good to try and curb the obsessiveness every now and then!

Sarina or is it Serena? Can't remember, sorry! Anyways, I'm sooo pleased for you that oh is getting onboard. I was actually relieved for you when I read that so you must be feeling much happier about it! Great news!


----------



## sg0720

thank you sarah. i am very pleased myself and happy that he came around and realized it wasnt normal. and now from here it can only get better i hope so fx for our bfp's and it spelt Sarina


----------



## StephiiBaby

Yeah i think it is too, i hope shes stopped her terrible two's tantrums by the time i have another. Couldnt do a new born and a tantruming toddler xx


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

StephiiBaby said:


> Yeah i think it is too, i hope shes stopped her terrible two's tantrums by the time i have another. Couldnt do a new born and a tantruming toddler xx

I'm sure it will help that she would have a little brother or sister to help mummy with!

Right bed time for me. Early start tomorrow looking after my nephew. He always makes me broody! 

Night all
X


----------



## AC1987

I actually had a nap today! I only do that when I'm sick. Wow it was weird, but felt much better :) Then my dh tried out his foreman grill, we made homemade hamburgers :D SOOO good!! 
Theres a tv show I wanna watch at 9pm hoping I can stay up that late LOL!!


----------



## sg0720

lol naps are good. do you feel pregnant yet? any MS or anything new.

AFM- me and my OH...BD a little bit ago:happydance: i have a chance imo..not likely but you never know. 

if i used an ovulation test next time i have to pee would it be accurate? i am supposed to ovulate sometime this week...yesterday my opk was close to positive but got darker after the time limit when it dried.


----------



## peachy905

AC - yay for naps, I think that we should do like the Italians and have siestas as a part of daily life lol. I have a mini foreman that I love though mainly I do grilled chicken. If you have some awesome burger recipe please share!

SG - Im not an expert on OPKs but I hear you can use them any time of day as long as you have not drank a huge amount of water. Yay for Bding. You never know... so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sg0720

how are you doing peachy?


----------



## peachy905

Fairly good... I am still kind of in disbelief that I am pregnant. Last time I was pregnant it ended up in an ectopic so this time I have a bunch of blood tests and an ultra-sound ordered at six weeks. I so want to be over-the-moon happy but am so afraid that something is going to go wrong. I know I should be trying to stay positive but I was so heart-broken last time that I really think that I cannot survive another loss...


----------



## sg0720

thats good your doctor is keeping a close eye on your pregnancy i hope this is a sticky bean for you. i have not experienced something like that before but i couldnt even imagine


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies, 
I need some advice. I'm on CD 14 and while I was working out this afternoon I ended up getting the worst lower abdominal pain. I thought I just needed to go to the bathroom since I have IBS. However it ended up not being that kind of pain. It's not on one side or the other, it's just all over. It's been an hour, I've taken one 500mg extra strength tylonel. While the pain isn't as strong it's still there. What do you all think it could be?


----------



## sg0720

i am not sure wish i could help but i have felt the same thing today and around new years and i dont know why but i have a history of cysts which i think that it could be because i dont know what else it could be..i cant wait to make an appointment with my dr. for my yearly check up i am going to ask for an ultrasound to make sure my baby making parts are all in tact lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

lol again I can't keep up! Hope everyone is well! 

Well update with me....my OH and I didn't dtd in the end, Been really upset as my best friend has fallen out with me badly....we're already having issues with money and now this. :-(


----------



## mzswizz

I really cant keep up with you ladies :haha:

Chantel-It could probably be cysts but I have no other clue. Or maybe you are getting close to ov :shrug:

Katie-:hugs: Hope everything works out for you. Don't worry..you will see brighter days soon :hugs:

AFM, Well im 6dpo today and i've been feeling pretty crampy since last night. I dont know why though. At first, I thought it was gas but its not. It feels more like pulled muscles on both my left and right side. But the cramps occur more on the left side :shrug: Just patiently awaiting for the 13th to come so i can test and see what happens :coffee: DH and I dtd but THIS TIME i pounced on him :rofl: I finally got him back :rofl: All i can say is..he slept like a baby afterwards :haha: That should keep him calm for a few days or so :rofl: Well today, im going to do a little cleaning and relax. Maybe go visit friends but we shall see. Hopefully these cramps mean bfp on the way but we shall see :thumbup: Oh and one more thing..for some strange reason yesterday, mild shredded cheddar cheese was my best friend. I mean i ate the other half of the bag by myself right out the bag :blush: Im going to stay away from shredded cheese now so i dont eat the bag of it :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Ok so someone asked me for the recipie of hamburgers that I made and I can't remember who and don't wanna go all the way back :haha:
Anyways it was just a bit of chopped garlic and onion, bread crumbs, handful of oatmeal, mustard powder, salt, pepper, and normally you put in egg but since i dont like that I use egg substitute, ahh and also the hamburger meat :haha: mix that all up then shape into patties. 
I kinda made it up as i was going along so I didn't really measure anything.


I need to clean! Been slacking lately, just no energy. My dh was trying to clean this weekend but he gets bored so not much got done.


----------



## sg0720

good morning ladies,

partice- i love shredded cheese lol my son goes in the fridge and get the cheese out and eats it like that too LOL

AC (ashley??)- sorry i dont have everyone's name remembered those patties sound pretty good.

AFM- i know ovulation is near because once again this cycle feeling a bit nauseous and cramping..no ewcm yet. and also i dont know whats going on but yeasterday i had terrible abdominal pain no idea whats going on with that. usually with my cysts its just in my ovary but idk. i woke up with just lower abdominal pain this morning which is probably related to ovulation..fx ill get to BD again


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Those hamburgers sound good :thumbup:

Sarina-I have no clue why but that cheese was calling my name :rofl: And yay for being close to ov. GL on catching the egg :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

thanks...i got to BD yesterday at like 430-5pm if i dont bd again til around that time will the sperm igot yesterday still be up there somewhere hasnt even been 24 hours yet


----------



## AC1987

Can't seem to reach the midwife clinic, I just keep getting voice mail. Ahh well maybe I will leave another message this afternoon and say call back asap :haha:


----------



## StephiiBaby

hey girls, How are we all today? 
Dtd last night thats twice in 4 days :) but still not positive ov test, been getting ov pains for about 2 days now. 
So hoping this is the month.. i feel like giving up :(
On a lighter note - my little girls first night in her own room, So nervous x


----------



## sg0720

hey stephii what cd are you on? i am on CD 18 of a 34 day cycle

i am getting closer to ovulation no positive test yet but seemed darker today
 



Attached Files:







cd18.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StephiiBaby

Hiya, im on cd 15 and i havent had a pos yet either had a very faint line 2days ago x


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies!!! how is everybody day going.
patrice-I hope you get that bfp soon

afm-I can't sleep at night I get cramps around 3 or 4am every morning and it hurt like hell...also last night my while body was aching and my heart was beating super fast scared the hell out of me!!!


----------



## AC1987

Looney.. or Erica? Sorry cannot remember :haha: I know your blood doubles in the first tri so I think its normal for your heart to beat more faster. 


So my first appt is Jan 17th!! Didn't get through to how much it cost as NO ONE can seem to be able to answer my questions :haha: :haha: guess everyones used to people having maternity insurance.


----------



## sg0720

i hate that when you call and get no response.

erica is looney..and erica i heard that when you are pregnant your heart tends to beat faster =]

afm- i am going to try to BD again when my son goes down for a nap fx thought i was out this month but now i have a little bit of hope.


----------



## sg0720

deleted..

double post..


----------



## Looneycarter

it slowed down after a while it just really scared me last night it did it the night before last to!!! so it's fine lol because this new to me!


----------



## sg0720

yeah. so do you think the geritol helped your bfp or do you think it was just good timing when you started it since you and your OH bd alot


----------



## Looneycarter

I only took the geritol 3 times lol before ovulation but I did bd alot but I prayed and got prayed for and I stopped stressing over it and let God do his work..and the month I thought I was out I was pregnant so I think taking the geritol made me think it would work and I stop stressing so it could happeb


----------



## sg0720

thats really good!! i soooo hope this is patrices months too!!! im lookin forward to her testing 4 days lol


----------



## Looneycarter

I pray you girls get your :bfp: soon because y'all deserve it


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks ladies for all your help! I'm not sure what's going on with my body. The pains is down a little but if it doesn't go away by Ed essay I'm going to call my ob/GYN. 

Hope you all are having a great day!!!


----------



## josephine3

Hey erica I cant sleep either :( I wanted to buy some herbal stuff for it today (bach rescue remedy) but the store wasnt sure whether i could have it, internet says yes tho so I think Im gonna get some! its driving me mad I really need some sleep i get up and cry because I havent had any :( 

On a plus note i got my first midwife appt tomorrow!! yay! finally getting somewhere!
Good luck to all those trying this month xx


----------



## josephine3

Oh and today I wanted a lift to mothercare to get fitted for a bra its quite a way away but my oh told me to walk cos i am 'getting flabby' apparently!!!!! :O how rude!! 

p.s. sarina what is gnc? oh and woop woop for the bd! lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies im back and had some catching up to do.

Sarina-Sperm usually lasts 3-5 days inside so you should be okay. Also i see your opks are getting darker so ov should be coming your way soon :thumbup:

Ashley-Cant wait for your first appt :thumbup:

Steph-I dont know if i told you already but welcome and im doing pretty good.

Erica-Thanks i hope i get my bfp pretty soon too. Also its normal for your heart rate to speed up because your blood flow increases so its normal.

Chantel-Hopefully the pain subsides :hugs:

Jo-Yay cant wait for the updates from your appt :happydance:

Hayley-Where are you?

AFM, pretty sleepy. Been spending most of my day laying down and eating. Earlier, I had a nauseous feeling but it went away. 4 more days til testing yay :happydance:


----------



## Looneycarter

ugh!!! I don't have no symptoms just cramps and sore boobs idk I want to feel the while deal lol!


----------



## sg0720

JO- GNC is a like a vitamin store i dont know what it stands for lol and yay for your appt. tomorrow let us know how it goes.

Erica- thanks. and be thankful MS hasnt caught you yet LOL..the joys of pregnancy =]

Patrice- i cant wait for you to test =] fx for you

AFM- i cant help but be happy we BD again TODAY:happydance: but when we BD it has been a bit painful..and when i was layin down (before we BD)i felt cramping in my ovary so i knowwwwww ovulation is around the corner fx for us catching that egg =)


----------



## mzswizz

Erica-Wait until you do feel symptoms :haha:

Sarina-Thanks im just ready for a bfp. FXed for you. From the rate you two are going..you will catch the egg.


----------



## sg0720

i hope but even if we dont this cycle i am happy were are BD'n


----------



## Looneycarter

lol!!! my last pregnancy ended on a miscarriage I had everything lol I'm so scared I go to the doctor tomorrow!


----------



## sg0720

make sure you let us know how that goes. I cant wait to go for doctor appts and then labor all over again


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Well im happy that you two are finally getting some bd in :thumbup:

Erica-Well they do say every pregnancy is different.


----------



## Looneycarter

I just hope my little bean fine!


----------



## sg0720

i will keep my fx this will be a sticky bean for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Dont worry Erica. Everything will be fine and it will be a sticky bean.


----------



## sg0720

do any of you ladies know a women who has a kid already and has a leaky bladder?? lol sorry but after my son i think my bladder leaks...


----------



## AC1987

Erica try not to stress, I'm 8 weeks and I don't feel any changes at all :haha: aside from some really slight ones.


sarina, aww no I never heard of that happening.. 


I'm soooo tired! waiting for this day to end :haha:


----------



## sg0720

its alright..i think i will run that past my doctor see what she says


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Wish i could help but i dont know any women with one. But hopefully your doctor gives you information about it.

Ashley-I know what you mean. Im soooo tired and hungry but i dont feel like getting up at all :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies i need some help about opks! So im roughly 10 days until ovulating according to my ticker, When so I start testing? The opks i bought dont really come with instructions so how do i know there postitve? And when they are positive does it mean you will ov 24-48 hours after the positive? Please tell me if this dosent make any sense :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

i start testing 1 week before i ovulate just in case i ovulate early.

you know when an ovulation test is positive if the test like is just as dark or darker then the control line

and for your 3rd question i thought it was 24-48 hours but i have seen some women on here say 12 hours so i have no idea lol 

hope i helped some


----------



## josephine3

start a few days before you think you will ov, just in case it comes early. Carry on until the 2 lines match in darkness. this can be confusing!! you sometimes get one line, sometimes 2. the test line has to be as dark as the control (or near as dammit) for it to be positive. I think that then you will ov in the next 24-36 hrs! Im suprised they didnt come with instructions


----------



## mzswizz

sheeps-i agree with what Sarina said.

Test starting 1 week before ov.

Your opk is positive when the test line is the same or darker than the control line. Also you will know when you ovulate once your test line starts getting lighter.

And when its positive..it means you will ov 12-48 hours after the pos. Thats what alot of women tell me when it comes to the timeline.


----------



## sg0720

after 1 year i think i finally got the hang of this stuff 

edit: one thing i dont know what is your LH surge i think...and would you only know that if you temp


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Im with you on that :haha:


----------



## josephine3

its called luitenizing hormone (sp?) and I think its released by your ovary before the egg is released.. not 100% tho its a googler!


----------



## AC1987

I don't know anything about opks.


OUCH! My tail bone has been hurting me soo bad lately, like the feeling where I need to crack it, if that makes sense.


----------



## sheeps24

Thank you ladies, They were off ebay so they were just in little foil packets and they have a small picture on but dont really explain much lol for some reason i feel like super excited to ttc this month! Maybe its because i have opks and can get it spot on this month


----------



## mzswizz

Sheeps-You're welcome.

AFM, omg so tell me why all of a sudden my right nipple started itching. Just the right one which I really didnt understand. I mean my nipple was red from how much i was rubbing and scratching trying to make the itch go away. Finally it stopped after a few mins. But that was sooo weird. It came so quickly and then a minute later it was gone :shrug:


----------



## sheeps24

Fxd for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks! It was just so random. That has never happened to me before. I mean it got to the point where it was red, itching and hot :rofl: I was like what in the world :rofl: And then it just stopped :shrug: I think my nipple had a hot flash :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

:rofl: Thats funny but i hope its some kind of strange pregnancy symptom for you


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so. I know women who are pregnant can get dry skin and also itchy nipples buttttt im not putting much thought into it..well im trying not to just in case when i test i end up getting a bfn. I have been on here looking at women's ics at 10dpo etc. I cant wait to test.


----------



## sheeps24

i


----------



## sheeps24

I know what you mean like i havent even ovulated yet but i just feel like we have a good chance this month and im trying not to get my hopes up :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Im not sure how i even posted that post with just 1 letter and not sure how to delete so i apologise :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

you cant delete those posts (well thats too my knowledge) but you can edit it. Thats all i know. And now im starting to get that crampy feeling again. Sometimes its on the right and then it switches to the left. Its never on the same side at the same time :shrug: Please let this mean bfp because im sooo ready for it.


----------



## sg0720

patrice i have have my fx for you with itchy nipples, cramping, eatin cheese and all LOL

Sheep- i will keep my fx for you too to get your BFP.

AC- maybe that is your body just still adjusting to the baby

i have my fx for myself too lol i hope we will catch our egg this cycle it started off bad but ending pretty good gald we argued before i began to ovulate =] so i am hoping to BD tomorrow to if not i think i have enough sperm til the next day


----------



## sheeps24

I worry that when im pregnant my back is going to kill and i already suffer from a bad back and im only 19! Its been playing up today and im in so much pain at work i can barely do anything so hate to think how much worse it will be


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-FXed that we all can be bump buddies and soon we all have our bfps!!! :thumbup:

Sheeps-Maybe thats when you throw in the excuse to get back massages often :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

Haha i got one yesterday for about 2 minutes then OH got bored!


----------



## mzswizz

That sounds just like my DH. He does it for a few mins then after that stops but he expect me to give him like a 1 hour massage :shock: he must have ran into a wall multiple times to think thats going to happen :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

patrice i hope we can be bump buddies and go thru our pregnancy together. OOO by the way patrice how is your new job going?

sheep- after i had an epidural my back started hurting and it doesnt help that i am a CNA and lift heavy people. but thank god i will be getting a new job soon =]

same thing with my OH with the massages


----------



## sheeps24

Mine is the exact same! We used to give each other really long massages and take turns now its like nahh i cant be bothered :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol. i cant stand it when im rubbing my OHs back and i stop and he gives me a nudge its like can you relax a minute lol


----------



## sheeps24

My oh also does that even if i move my hand to scratch my head or something its like nudge nudge is that all i get


----------



## sg0720

LOL sheep are you ttc your first?


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Havent started the new job yet. They still have to process the paperwork which will take a little while longer due to the holidays that came etc.

And I know what you ladies mean. If i stop DH turns around and says oh so thats it. Its like what?! I dont even really get massages. The only time i can get a massage in is when i ask can he put on the lotion for me :haha: But i did notice lately he has been rubbing my stomach while we laying down in bed more often :shrug: Does he know something i dont?


----------



## sheeps24

Yes I am, I havent told anybody though my oh says i shudnt care what people think but i think im quite young to be planning a baby


----------



## sg0720

mayb when i was pregnant with my so my OH swore he knew i was pregnant and so did my friend we were at cousins and shes like are you pregnant i said no why shes like because i never seen you eat so much LOL and then a week or so later wah la im pregnant lol i miss my bump and all that i just wonder how it will be with 2 kids especially if i have 2 boys and my next boy is like my son omg i will be pulling more hairs then i do now:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Sheeps-We are ttc our 1st also. We use to think the same way. DH and I got married when i was 19 (dh was 20) and people said we were kind of young but it didnt matter and we proved them wrong. Then 8 months later I fell pregnant which ended in m/c and now we just have been going from there. Im now 22 and DH is 23. Even though alot of people say we are still young, we got time. I dont want to wait until its further down the road to try and start because if its taking almost 2 years for number and we both still young..I could imagine how long it would've taken if dh and i waited.

Sarina-With my first pregnancy (ended in m/c). DH told me to take a pregnancy test because im pregnant and when i did..bam "pregnant" came up on the digi. And he was like see i told you. If he knows then he better tell me :brat:


----------



## sg0720

sheep i agree with your OH my first pregnancy i got pregnant at 18 and delivered at 19 and i got a lot of crap from my dad and his mom it was a terrible experience and they still say that we should wait to have more but i say its our decision and what more do you want from us were engaged live together pay our own bills he has a good job we already have a son and i just graduated college and will have a nice full time job....they cant expect nothing more. but i was suprised his mom asked me a couple weeks ago if i got my period and if i had a girl to name her Malina for (manuel & sarina) lol i thought that was pretty cute but sheep i say its your life and dont listen to people because nobody know 100% whats going on in your life and if you and your OH feel like your ready there is nothing wrong with that. thats just my opinion


edit: patrice ask him be like do you know something i dont lol


----------



## sheeps24

Sorry to hear about the mc but yer i know what you mean if you waited it could of been ages until you got pregnant. Im fed up of people always telling me do what you need to do in life first go out have fun go travelling etc etc. people from work are always asking me to go out drinking and i get called boring but the weekends are the only time i see my oh at the moment and he makes me so happy id rather spend my time with him even if we are just sat in watching tv! We spoke about ttc earlier in the year and he didnt think it was a good idea then he was like what the hell whats the point in waiting its what we want and i could be happier right now :)


----------



## sheeps24

I am very glad though both our familys wouldnt mind i dont think his grandma is always asking when we getting married and having babies :rofl: shes so cute


----------



## sg0720

thats good. my sister calls me old. im like i have a 2 year old i cant just drag him around all over town. shes 19 but she is very immature i will admit i do tell her not to have kids because 1. shes not in a relationship with anyone good lol...2. she would go nuts lol she cant even handle my son


----------



## sheeps24

Lol well im 19 and ive never been more ready! I think what set it off was my oh sister had a baby over a year ago now and its the familys first baby and hes like never seen a baby before that he knew and he was just so amazed by her it was crazy! Im 19 and have a 5 year old niece and a 6 month nephew and my other brother has just found out his gf is pregnant! Its kind of annoying though because if i get pregnant in the next few months we will both be pregnant!


----------



## sg0720

thats okay because when she has her baby you will still be pregnant =]


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-good idea! I should ask him when he do it again. Im going to be like is there a little surprise in there :rofl: It's the opposite for me. My friends think I am old because I dont want to club etc. But i think its because im married and everything thats the problem to them. They were saying that im still young i should be going out not trying for kids. But we all know thats how people think. Once they be in our shoes..they will understand.

Sheeps-Thats how everyone was with us. Saying go out and have your fun. But to me its like ok wasting my life by dancing and drinking on weekends and the rest of the time working and then travel etc. By the time you so call "live life" you would be 50 or 60 :haha: I say enjoy life ttc. I think we can all have fun and still enjoy life as a couple without kids yet until we get them. DH wanted to wait but now he is like...if we have sex every day you are bound to get pregnant :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

yep i definitely agree. i settled down at 17 years old and my OH was 20 and since the first day we met in person we have been together ever since we have had our ups and downs but we make it thru it. and i was never the type to go out clubbing or anything anyways i always wanted to be married and have a family. and my OH is the same way now.


----------



## sg0720

how do i get a picture to show in the little corner

<<<<<


----------



## sheeps24

Im just glad im happy i see my old school friends facebooks and there pictures of them going out every weekend and im thinking your not happy you just look a mess!

Me and my oh have great fun his parents always call us children because were always messing around! 

When i told my oh that there was actually only 2 days a month you could get pregnant he was like what dont you just have to do it, But to be fair i didnt know either until i started ttc and reading about it all!


----------



## sheeps24

Go on to user cp at the top and change avatar then you can use your own pic or one thats already there


----------



## sg0720

before last year this time i was like that i had no clue about anything we wanted a child with our son and i guess it was luck lol cuz i wasnt using opks or anything. didnt have a clue

edit: thanks sheep.


----------



## sheeps24

Is that your boy? Hes adorable!


----------



## sg0720

yes that is =] thats him on his 2nd birthday


----------



## sheeps24

Aww well i best get to bed as its 1:30 am here! I hope we all get our bfp and sticky beans soon! :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Aww he is so adorable Sarina!


----------



## sg0720

here is a picture of myself sometimes is nice to see who you are talking to lol..sheep do you have a picture


thats with my son when he was born. i look the same just gained a bit of weight since the depo.:cry: lol
 



Attached Files:







100_0336.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sg0720

thanks patrice.


----------



## AC1987

cute pic of u and your son!! awww! 


Ahhhh I wanna sleep NOW! only its too early :haha:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Sarina he's adorable! 

I'm only 24 and my hubby is 25. We've been together almost 8 years and married 3 and 1/2. None of our friends are wanting babies and they are all the time wanting to go out. I've never really drank (only about 3 drinks in my life!) and DH quit last year. We've always been more content staying home and playing games or watching movies. I think that sometimes there are just people who grow up much faster than others. My hubby says that my purpose in life is to be a mommy!


----------



## sg0720

thank you. where are you from again. im from milwaukee, wisconsin and its 740pm here


----------



## sg0720

thanks redskins *forgot your name sorry*. i think of that about myself that my purpose is to me a mom and a wife because i dont have any hobbies and not really sure what i am good at lol


----------



## Looneycarter

mzswizz said:


> I hope so. I know women who are pregnant can get dry skin and also itchy nipples buttttt im not putting much thought into it..well im trying not to just in case when i test i end up getting a bfn. I have been on here looking at women's ics at 10dpo etc. I cant wait to test.

my left nipple was very itchy which never happen at all...
afm-I'm not feeling to well my stomach hurt don't feel like my normal self...bout to eat a pickle with kool-aid


----------



## sg0720

erica enjoy that kool aid and pickle lol


----------



## Looneycarter

lol...I haven't even got up yet to get it my stomach hurt I feel like eww today!


----------



## sg0720

ask your hubby to do it im sure he will. how was it when you told him you were pregnant did he believe you lol


----------



## mzswizz

Lovely pic of you and your son Sarina :thumbup:

And Erica hope thats a sign for me. Hopefully you feel better :hugs:


----------



## sg0720

thanks.

so i just went pee and decided to check my CM and for the first time in a long time its feels a little wet but dry and when i looked there was a little bit of white CM...weird..should have used an opk and seen what the results were


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm from Virginia it's 9:18 here. I'm multitasking right now! I'm trying to watch bones on Netflix, keep up with the LSU vs. Bama game, and play on the Internet. Well my pain has finally subsided and I'm so thankful. 

By the way my name is Chantel! I don't have any real hobbies either! I like football and playing golf but that's about it.


----------



## Looneycarter

sarina-he was in the restroom with me...he was like yes I did it picking me up...called his mom and took a picture of the test got it as his,wallpaper lol
patrice-it is a good sign you already got your :bfp: I believe in you lol


----------



## sg0720

i will try to remember that lol. i am on here and watching cake boss and thinking about the future all the what IF's lol


awww erica that is so cute!


----------



## Looneycarter

he alright lol he always try to bd I'm not into sex right now


----------



## sg0720

yeah thats understandable especially since you dont feel that well.

:dohh: wish my son would go to sleep lol


----------



## Looneycarter

he don't understand that at all ugh...he think I'm acting funny lmao


----------



## mzswizz

Erica-I am hoping i do have a bfp coming my way :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

lmao he has alot of learning to do lol wait til you get morning sickness (hope you dont) hes not gona know what to do LOL


----------



## Looneycarter

I guess since I'm pregnant I do not like him smh! he get on my nerves I be ignoring him my poor baby lol...I hope it change


----------



## Looneycarter

mzswizz said:


> Erica-I am hoping i do have a bfp coming my way :thumbup:

you will miss lady..I pray you will


----------



## sg0720

yeah i definitely know how that feels. but your hormones will be changing possibly getting worse but it will just take some learning and adjusting to but you guys will be good. =]


----------



## Looneycarter

I know I love him so much just right now I don't want to be bothered!


----------



## sg0720

yeah. it will pass soon. i cant help but look at all the positive hpt. and its just so nice to see


----------



## Looneycarter

I be looking at them seeing if they really real!


----------



## sg0720

here are my tests from march 17th 2009 LOL i dont know why i am holding on to them lol they were once positive LOL
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120109_211324.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Looneycarter

I still got mines lol I'm going to make a scrap book!


----------



## sg0720

i have a baby book/ box to put stuff in. but i see how much they are fading away i wish it wouldnt


----------



## Looneycarter

aww I'm so happy! but I'm ready for the journey God put in my life


----------



## sg0720

yes it will be an amazing one. i loved it except all the drama i was going thru but i know my next pregnancy will be sooooo much better and i cant wait. wish i could just snap my fingers lol...i am thinking about taking another ovulation test. but then i might run out if next month if i dont catch the egg this months but maybe its a good thing i use them LOL


----------



## Looneycarter

yea it could be lol when are you testing!


----------



## sg0720

i dont know i havent even thought about that lol my AF is due the 26th so maybe a couple days after if she does not show up

i think i am going to use one ovulation test the next couple days because they arent as dark as i expect butttttt. im not supposed to ovulate until the 13th so still a few more days


----------



## Looneycarter

oh ok I hope you catch that eggy! I'm praying for you


----------



## sg0720

thank you.

so far doesnt cd 17 look the darkest what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







PART_1326167964562.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Looneycarter

yea cd17 is the darkest


----------



## sg0720

ok just wanted to make sure i was seeing correct.well see what happens the next couple days. what you doing still awake lol..how are you feeling


----------



## Looneycarter

I don't sleep at night lol it's weird I'm feeling fine...me and dh tried bding but got an orgasm boy did my stomach cramp...I go to the doctor tomorrow


----------



## sg0720

lol were are you from? and probably because your body is still adjusting. hope your dr appt goes well.


----------



## Looneycarter

I'm from Houston,tx girl it's so boring here!


----------



## sg0720

lol i am from milwaukee, wisconsin and it is boring here too i dont go out much like to the clubs or bars or anything like that. me and my fiance mainly go either out to eat movies or something with my son..it seems like you meet alot of cool people and none of them live close lol..like well wth


----------



## Looneycarter

I know right lol...well I go out every weekend thursday-saturday but I can't no more which is a good thing...but I'm glad I met you guys because I don't really have friends lol...I'm a loser


----------



## sg0720

well then if your a loser i am a loser to lmao... i dotn have many friends either i have one friend i talk to here and there but we really dont hang out or nothing and its hard to take my son places b cuz he terrorizes stuff LOL. but my friends are all from other states it sucks LOl i meet so many great girls here who it would be so cool if we all could chill together and talk about ttc and problems with our OH's and good times w/e drinking water and juice:haha:


----------



## Looneycarter

lol I will take the juice lol!!! I know I want to visit other states because I'm trying to explore different areaa


----------



## skyraaa

wooo i got alot 2 catch up on lol u ladies can defo chat lol 
hope u all r good :)
serena ur lil boy gorgeous deffo b a heartbreaker when hes older :)

jo good luck with seeing ur mw 2day:happydance: i got my first app on thurs im soooo looking forward 2 it

afm im still feeling quite sick still and want my scan now lol


----------



## sheeps24

Morning ladies! Well my back is still so painful! Can barely move right now and the worse thing is i work in a food store so today i will be stood on a checkout for around 3-4 hours and lifting heavy things :( Hope you are all well :)


----------



## skyraaa

poor u sheeps hope ur back feels better soon x


----------



## sheeps24

Thanks hayley, How you feeling today?


----------



## Looneycarter

good morning ladies!! I'm my way to my appointment yay!


----------



## skyraaa

im tired and sick :( and summers dickhead dad is wanting 2 see her 2day i really cant b arsed 2 make small talk with a prick of a man that doesnt even pay anything 4 her ands sees her 4times a yr hes a knob 

lol rant over 

:happydance: yay 4 ur app 2day looney my first mw app is on thurs on proper excited :)


----------



## HeatherUS

hahaha....I recognize these stories....seems soooo familiar!!!

A few minutes ago I stumbled into a internet site with a few old-wives-tales (Link:How can I get Pregnant), and believe it or not: I want to try them. Don't care if my husband agrees or not. It could never hurt I guess. Doing the baby-bicycle, handstand, and I am even considering the baby-dance.....LOL :happy dance:
Also I nice story about someone being 'blessed' to have a baby. Very touching....

Heather


----------



## AC1987

*yawns* Good morning everyone! Wow some people don't sleep :haha: alot of reading to do hahah!
Gah had a horrible dream, it was quite stupid but felt so real, I dreamt me and my dh were gonna go on a trip, only he over slept and would not wake up :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Wow I have alot to catch up on from the last time i was on :haha:

Sarina-cd17 does look the darkest GL :thumbup:

Erica-Yay for your appt today. Let us know the updates. And im originally from Miami, FL but now i live in Ft. Lauderdale, FL which is sooooo boring. I dont really do anything up here and I mostly end up going to Miami more :rofl: And im just like you ladies. Happy that I get to talk to you because i dont really talk to my "friends" because they still want to go out and club and i dont.

Sheeps-Poor u :hugs: Hopefully your back will feel better soon. Have you ever tried going to a chiropractor about your back?

Heather-Hi Heather :flower: My DH is more old fashioned. He just wants to dtd and hope we catch the egg :haha:

Hayley-Glad you came back :haha: :hugs: Hope you feel better. And :hugs: for having to deal with her dad.

Ashley-What a funny dream. If that was me..i would've kicked him off the bed :rofl:

AFM, i am 7dpo today which means im already halfway through the tww :happydance: 1 week down...1 more to go and 3 more days before I test :happydance: Time is going by rather quickly but thats good for me :thumbup: Last night DH and I just cuddled and fell asleep which was great. Finally getting a break from dtd. It felt nice to just cuddle up and fall asleep i must say. I slept peacefully through the night and didnt wake up until his alarm went off. Today, I plan on going to the store and also getting my hair straightened by my mom (she loves doing my hair for some odd reason :haha: ) And just relax. DH told me this morning that he is proud of me for moving forward after m/c and said with my mentality, we are going to have a baby soon :blush: He really put a smile on my face when he said that. It really meant alot coming from him because after the first m/c...i wanted to try and not give up until we have a baby and he use to think of that as being baby crazy. But now he sees what we have to go through after m/c mentally, physically and emotionally. So now he sees the situation in a different light and im happy about that. Let's hope soon means in the process of knowing this cycle :rofl: Well I pray that we have a bundle of joy in our arms for 2012 or atleast pregnant. Also, I am starting to get that crampy feeling again. Ok so I know I said i get it more so on the left but from paying attention to it..i mostly get the crampy feeling on the right side. Its not even my ovary. Its more so in my lower abdomen like from under my belly button to the pubic area :shrug: Dont know what thats all about but dont want to get too excited though. I know i use to get excited but the feeling was usually in the ovary part..this time its not. So we shall see.


----------



## Looneycarter

they rescheduled me for friday!!!


----------



## AC1987

Ooohh that could be your uterus stretching patrice!! I don't get stretching pains anymore, but I did for the first 2 weeks.

I really don't have any symptoms, except this weird lump feeling between my ribs and belly button, I know it can't be the baby yet. I asked my mom what it might be and she said she has no idea but that I should mention it to the midwife. 
I REALLY hope I get a call back from the billing department from the hospital, would love to get all that sorted out :haha:


----------



## Looneycarter

patrice-that's the feeling I had it came off and on...look like this could be your bfp


----------



## loobo83

afternoon girls

Hows everyone doing?

Patrice - Really hope this is gonna be ur bfp this month. Cant wait until its time for you to test.

Sheeps - I have a bad back also and totally feel ur pain. im constantly bending and lifting things at my work. Just gonna have to get our OH's to give us a good back rub with oil and some candles lol.:hugs:

Erica - Bet ur excited about ur app - First app available to me for booking in is the 13th of Feb. I will be 10 weeks by then so god knows when Im gonna get my scan. Hate the waiting. Midwives must be busythis time of year lol. 

Hayley - Hopefully u dont get too stressed out with having to see Summers dad today. Not worth it :hugs:

AFM, Its my OH's birthday today so gonna need to treat him later and give him his birthday humps - oops i mean dumps:haha:
Dont really have any symptoms at the mo so am constantly POAS. Driving myself in sane xxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Now im getting excited! Hopefully this is my bfp in the making :thumbup:

Erica-How come they rescheduled you?

Ashley-Hopefully they call you back asap

Louise-"birthday humps" :haha: I know thats what my DH is always waiting for :rofl: And happy birthday to your OH!!


----------



## AC1987

Guys help! My brain isn't working too well with math :dohh:

Ok so I saw this topic in 1st and 2nd tri asking if your babies will be bi racial. Only I can't figure out what my baby will be! :haha: Like i know its gonna be a mix THATS for sure!
See I'm half indian(punjabi) quarter scottish, quarter brittish, and a dash of irish. And then my Dh is half filipino and half american(scottish decent but from waaayy back) what will that make our baby!? :haha: :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I think that will make your child quarter indian/filipino/american scottish. I think your child will get half of your half. But im not sure.


----------



## skyraaa

ashley i think ur baby will b abit of them all :haha: b gorgeous tho :)
my summers half english half turkish, this 1 will be half english quarter scotish and quarter welsh lol mismatch babies :)


----------



## mzswizz

Whenever we conceive our child will be american/british 
(english)/jamaican


----------



## sg0720

thank you. 

Erica- i will take the juice too lol i would like to explore other states to i have been to a few aww. it sucks that they re scheduled

Hayley- i hope you feel better and things go well with your daughters dad

Sheep- i hope you feel better maybe take some tylenol for your back if it gets bad

ashley your baby would be- quarter Indian,Filipino, and American an eighth Scottish and British and a half of dash of Irish LOL


AFm- not much going on going to try to BD again during nap time lol....our children will be 75% puerto rican 12.5% silican and 12.5% polish pretty simple lol his dad is 100% puerto rican i am 50% puerto rican and 25% polish and silician


----------



## sg0720

OMG LADIES.


is this positive lol

the last opk on the list is mine from today like a few minutes ago...i have no ewcm im a little wet and bits of lotion....last cycle this time i was extremely wet and lots of ewcm
 



Attached Files:







yes cd 19.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5









today cd 19.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzswizz

That is a most definate positive Sarina!! Better get to dtd because you are most likely going to ov tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## sg0720

i am soooooooooooo HAPPY:happydance: we dtd yesterday and the day before. 

when nap time comes i will probably BD again!! and then i just have to try to BD 2 more days well at least today and tomorrow


geez im so excited about this imagine if i get pregnant lol:thumbup:


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> i am soooooooooooo HAPPY:happydance: we dtd yesterday and the day before.
> 
> when nap time comes i will probably BD again!! and then i just have to try to BD 2 more days well at least today and tomorrow
> 
> 
> geez im so excited about this imagine if i get pregnant lol:thumbup:

:happydance: im excited 4 u too :) roll on that bfp :) x


----------



## mzswizz

Just from dtd yesterday and the day before..you can get pregnant from those days alone so if you dtd some more you will increase the chances even more :thumbup: Cant wait for you to get in the tww


----------



## sg0720

thank you. i really want my son to go sleep now lol

edit: someone posted on here that you have a higher chance of getting pregnant if you DTD 2 days before you ovulate idk how true but i hope so!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it is best to dtd 2-3 days before ov because the sperm will be waiting for the egg by the time the egg is released. I did 2 days before and i think the day after ov but days prior to that also so lets see if we both conceive :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

i hope so. it hasnt even been 24hours yet since i last DTD. gosh i love seeing positives lol and its pretty close to last cycle i think i got positive on CD 19 or CD 20. i cant believe how normal my cycles are now.:happydance:


----------



## IluvRedskins

So my hubby asked me yesterday if I thought we dtd enough this month! Poor guy must be tired. I haven't mentioned that I should or shouldn't be ovulating at any certain point. I haven't let the word ovulation come into any conversations that we have had either! However last night during this conversation he said, "so you should have ovulated on Sunday and if we dtd on Monday, Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday do you think we dtd enough?" Love how observant he is! I told him that since sperm can live 2-3 days I think we should be okay! We shall see! I'm getting ready to go workout! Hopefully I will only be able to walk the 5k in April instead of run it!!!

So happy to be in the TWW again!

:dust: to all and prayers that we all get our BFPs!!!


----------



## josephine3

Good gosh u ladies can chat I cant keep up with you all! Good luck to all now in the 2ww im looking forward to your testing days! 

Me, i just hope I can get some sleep tonight, had my first appt today with the midwife, but she says i shouldnt take anything to help me sleep (I knew she would but.. grr.. i think the bach rescue remedy is safe enough and was looking forward to using it.. but no..) If i still cant sleep in a week or so Im using it goddammit!
My head cam away pretty boggled from all the info! She went thru it sooo fast! She also thinks i have a urine infection as my wee was cloudy and had a bit of protein in it.. she did also say that it could be just as I hadnt drank much that day so far which i hadnt as it was early this morning. I dont feel like i have an infection so hope not...
I told my oh about the protein in the urine and he was like 'that'll be all the milk your drinking' :haha: Im like errr no darling i dont think it works like that :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

Thank you ladies for your advice on my back it was so bad today i burst into tears at work and felt really stupid haha going to get a doctors appointment tomorrow hopefully! Hope all of you dtd get your bfp! And patrice hope you already have one waiting for you!


----------



## AC1987

Hey Jo, awww your first midwife appt already, wow time flies huh? Well... not while going through it :haha: my appt is next week sooo excited!!


sheeps, aww no that bad of a back? :hugs: yes go see a doc!! 


I'm making cream of potato soup today!... only thing is I can't remember if my dh likes it.. AHH well he can suck it up :haha::haha: I've been in a good mood today, still lazy but ahh well I'm preg I'm allowed to be lazy :winkwink:


----------



## sheeps24

Yes its very bad :( Never been this bad before im def going to the docs! Only trouble is prescriptions for medicenes are so expensive! Last time i hurt my back they gave me 3 things and it was 22 pound!


----------



## Looneycarter

they rescheduled me and everyone else because she have a major surgery to do!


----------



## sg0720

chantel - thats very cool of your husband to know that.

Ashley- cream of potato soup sounds delicious 

sheep- awww have you tired like a heating pad

Jo- i hope you will be able to sleep. how come you cant sleep at night? alot on your mind? or being pregnant and uncomfortable

erica- i had got rescheduled once and ugh i was irritated but understood cuz it felt liek a was waiting forever go finally see her 

AFM- didnt get to dtd this afternoon but am definitely going to try again soon so we can do it before my OH goes to work hes doesnt understand how important is it to BD today LOL


----------



## sheeps24

I had a hot water bottle on it last night and if anything ita worse today lol


----------



## sg0720

awww! geez. well i hope the doctor can help with whats going on


----------



## mzswizz

Chantel-your dh sounds like mines :rofl: He always be like and what cycle day are you on? Sooo you ov around cd19 right :rofl: Men!

Erica-Wow so when is your new appt date?

Sarina-If you dont get to bd tonight..no worries because the sperm from the other days should cover it :thumbup:

Jo-Hope you get some sleep because I know how cranky and frustrated i get with no sleep so i can just imagine.

Sheep (sorry cant remember name)-:hugs: Hopefully your doc will be able to help out and at the same time it will be inexpensive. 

Ashley-Can't wait for you doc appt :thumbup:

Whew I think thats everybody :haha:

AFM, i want to poas already :brat: Im debating if i should hold out until 10dpo or try and test tomorrow :blush:


----------



## sheeps24

I never posted my name becuase i didnt want any one to know i was on here but its not gonna matter i was being silly :rofl: so my name is Holly :)


----------



## AC1987

sheeps24 said:


> I never posted my name becuase i didnt want any one to know i was on here but its not gonna matter i was being silly :rofl: so my name is Holly :)

I know what you mean, but with just a first name the chances of family finding is SO slim, thankfully my name is SO common I'm not too worried.


----------



## mzswizz

nice to meet you Holly. And trust me I was the same way because i thought DH would pop up on here :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

My OH was like oh il find you and read your comments haha so i was like go for it :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah it would've been easy for dh to find me because i have our picture up :rofl: Really didnt think the discreet plan through :rofl:

AFM, okay im having a dilemma...side note: I love my hair thanks mom!!!! ok back to the dilemma! Tomorrow I will only be 8dpo. Do you think i should test or just wait until 10dpo which is only in 3 days. I cant test at 9dpo because dh will be home ugh


----------



## sheeps24

I would wait until 9dpo, Why cant you do it when DH is there?


----------



## mzswizz

Because DH wants me to wait until AF is late but being the impatient person i am i want to test early and he doesnt know im testing early to feed my poas addiction :blush:


----------



## sheeps24

:rofl: My oh always tells me to wait so i sit grumpy for abit and hes like fine go test!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah unfortunately every time i did that he would say ok fine now you have to wait a week after af to test :shock: How can he torture me like that :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Haha thats cruel!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i know right. He is evil I tell you :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

so far still nothing tonight is not looking good but i still hopefully i have til about 610 LOL...what do ido lmao

and patrice i would tell you to test only cuz i want to know to lol but maybe thats bad of me lol


----------



## mzswizz

I know Sarina! I want to test but i think its just best to wait it out so im going to wait until my testing date. Just to be on the safe side. I am hoping its a bfp though. Now my back is starting to hurt a bit but i think its from playing Dance Central 2 on the xbox kinect whew what a work out. And hopefully you get to bd tonight but if you dont no need to worry because you still will be in the game :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

well by the looks of it i doubt i will be able to...and i cant ask him if we can BD when he gets home because he will know something is up... bummer we were doing so good lol


----------



## AC1987

Patrice 9dpo is too early to test! wait til 10, i was a negative at 9dpo... 

Gahh my dh is being SO lazy! I wanna go out shopping and he just wants to go on his computer :haha: His job is with computers I don't get how he can stand being on them SO much. I would go insane and want a break.


----------



## sg0720

i agree ashely if i had a computer job i would need a break too and not want to be on it so much. do you have any lady friends what would wna go shopping


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Yes i know thats why im waiting until 10dpo.


----------



## sg0720

Well i didnt get to BD...so i hope my egg waits to drop tomorrow and hopefully i will get to BD tomorrow


how is everyone doing


----------



## StephiiBaby

Hey girls not posted a comment in a few days, hope everyones okay? 
Still not had a bfp on ov test. Said i wasnt gonna check but couldnt stop my self. Anyway having really awful tummy pains :( x


----------



## sg0720

stephii i hope that means ovulation will be coming soon for you.

SO ladies. i have been thinking and would like to know what everyone thinks. I had a baby shower with my son IF and when i get pregnant again and if its a girl would it be wrong to have another baby shower?? some peolple believe you only get one..but what if there different sexes...i personally would be okay with it but i dont know about other people


----------



## IluvRedskins

I think it is perfectly fine to have two baby showers if the genders different.


----------



## StephiiBaby

Ive just tested again and not even a faint line hoping that i ov around the time we dtd, i always het belly pains so nothing unusual, but these are rather bad x


----------



## sg0720

thanks chantel. stephii when is AF due?

i just told my oh to watch his back tomorrow when he gets home from work and that he better wear footy pajamas (he would never lol)) or be ware cuz im on the prow to BD LOL..

hope he takes that into consideration lol


----------



## Looneycarter

ugh! by mom say I'm going to have twins lol...scary


----------



## sg0720

lol awww or maybe one for each geritol lol just kidding. i would love twins!


----------



## Looneycarter

no m'am I'm only carrying 1


----------



## sg0720

yes. how you doing today


----------



## Looneycarter

Im good super tired I can barely stay awake...besides that im blessed


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies well i went to the doctor about my back and it was a waste of time! He told me to carry on taking parecetemol. But i was a premature baby and had lots of hip problems when I was younger and my mum thinks its related so we are going to go back in a few days and go back into that process of my hips which wont be to much fun as last time it consisted of mri scans, electrotests and more! 

Hope everyone is well today :)


----------



## AC1987

Erica, my mom says the same thing to me! I'm like noooo I just want one right now!


Holly, aww nooo that kinda sucks, hate it when docs don't take you seriously.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-GL hope you ov soon so you can catch the egg :thumbup:

Sarina-Have you taken another opk? Because if the opk starts getting lighter that means ov is in the process and occurring today! GL :thumbup:

Erica-My mom TOLD me she wants me to have twins and im like i will just be fine with one at the moment :haha: Body wise i dont even think i could hold twins with falling forward :rofl:

Holly-Sucks when the doc doesnt really help and its just a waste of time. Hopefully you get answers so you dont have to worry about the pain :hugs:

AFM, im 8dpo today. AF is due in 6 days :shock: Where has the time gone?! :shrug: Anyways, last night was pretty fun. DH and I played Dance Central 2 and he stopped playing after i kept winning :rofl: But after that, I was pretty tired so i thought we were just going to cuddle and fall asleep after our shower again. But no..DH had other plans. It was getting pretty late and I was very tired especially after that nice hot shower. So DH wanted to make out and I did but then he just wanted to keep going and Im trying my best to stay up. I think he actually threw a little tantrum because I was falling asleep. So I fell asleep just to wake up a hour later because DH pounced on me. TBH, i was pissed and I just wanted to sleep so i really wasnt in the mood for it. So afterwards, he asked am i mad and I just said im very tired im going to bed. And we both fell asleep. Now this morning is the interesting part. Ok as you all know I have been a little crampy and have been getting sharp pains every now and then on my right side. Well i didnt test so you ladies dont have to hold on to your seat for suspense :haha: But I went to the bathroom around 7am and when i wiped..the first time i didnt pay attention to the coloring because the first wipe is always cm mixed with urine sorry tmi :blush: But i did keep the 1st wipe in mind. Now the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th wipe (because I thought I was seeing things :blush:) had a tint of color. But it was in dim lighting so i couldnt make out the color but I knew for sure it wasnt red :thumbup: So after i showered this morning, I used the bathroom again and there it was the same tint color but this time i was prepared with a well lit bathroom :rofl: And from what i can see its like a brownish tint mixed with cm and the after results of last night :blush: So I put a tampon on and we shall see what happens. Im 8dpo so it can go either way. Even though im hoping its IB :haha: And i told DH about it and he seems in a good mood :winkwink: But we shall see. 2 more days before I test yay :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

awww sucks when you don't feel like doing anything intimate, I'm STILL feeling like that, thankfully my dh is being really nice about it :happydance: 
tmi but I think my insides just left me, first 2 days of constipation, and then now diareah. ahhhhhh i wanna feel normal!! I think my bowels are just all outta whack. Also my bladder has been hurting me, really hoping its not an infection, I will mention it to the nurse next week.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Better out than in :rofl: And hopefully its not an infection. Ever since that tint color i have been having AF like cramping on and off on my right side :shrug: Thinking maybe AF is just going to come early than expected.


----------



## mzswizz

Update: ever since i started seeing the tint of color when i used the bathroom, i have been getting AF like cramps. Im thinking maybe AF is just deciding to arrive at 8dpo. The cramps are in my lower abdomen. My whole lower abdomen left, middle, and right side and its from right under my belly button to the pubic area :shrug:


----------



## sg0720

awwwww patrice i hope that AF is not coming and all those pains your feeling is from IB

Holly- i hope next time u go to the doctor you get answers.

Ashley- i hope your bowels go back to normal. and agree with patrice better out then in LOL

AFM- i have my fx my OH will BD with me today...i tried to make a deal with him but NO...so in a few minutes next when i go pee i will be using another ovulation test and posting a pic...i think ovulation will take place today im having some intense cramping in my lower abdomen by the middle of my ovaries...


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Cant wait for your pics. And usually after your first positive..you will ov the next day so im assuming that means your ov'ing today :thumbup:

AFM, well now im thinking this isnt AF coming early. Ok like i had said before im 8dpo and had brownish/pinkish type mixed with cm and after effects of dtd last night. And i had put a tampon on just in case it was AF. Well i had to go pee :blush: So i took out the tampon and to my surprise it was only a streak on there. TMI ALERT: usually after a bm or dtd...AF usually jumpstarts. Well after my bm :blush: i wiped and there was nothing but white cm. I kept checking and it was still nothing but white cm. Im still crampy so im thinking it could possibly be implantation :thumbup: Well i will be testing in 2 days so if anything..i should be getting a faint line or something on the ic. Please let this mean bfp. Beause its too early for AF. And if i do get a bfp..then that means all dh and i had to do was take our vitamins and dh when we felt like it. Come on BFP!


----------



## sg0720

patrice- i will keep my fx for you i pray this is your BFP. If i am ovulating today does it matter what time of the day i BD?? im so scared that this is my only opportunity and i dont want to miss it will be posting the pic in a couple minutes =]


----------



## mzswizz

if you ov today..i never really heard of a best time to dtd. I just think as long as you dtd you are okay. But they say if you dtd before ov day..you have a better chance. So either way it goes you are set....FXed for you :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

thank you that makes me feel much more relaxed.

okay here are my opks for today i am on CD 20
 



Attached Files:







cd 20.2.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 2









CD 20.1.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









cd 20.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

cd20 looks darker than cd19 or maybe its just because the others are completely dry. Looks like you may ov tomorrow but who knows. Tomorrow if it gets lighter thats confirming ov occurred. :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

i think CD 20 is darker.

here is CD 19 so u can compare

edit: CD 19 looked just as dark and today looks darker...i think
 



Attached Files:







cd 19.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzswizz

yes cd20 is definately darker. im thinking cd20 is your positive for now until tomorrow's test. hopefully the test gets lighter tomorrow which means cd21 will be your ov day. :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

whew..well i can relax a little bit for today and try to BD at nap time again... well i hope tomorrow is lighter because i dnt know if my OH will BD with me 2day in a row again if we BD today. and i cant just rape him lol b cuz he turns away from me....i tried yesterday LOL :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Yeah i use to rape DH whenever he fell asleep :rofl: Now he pounces on me when im trying to sleep but dont he know he cant wake up a woman thats getting her beauty rest :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

LOL my OH wakes me up all the time. he gets embarrassed and he finally admitted that to me im like i dont care i still love you. i said IMO vaginas are ugly and so are penises LOL and i told him i said i dont look anyways so dont worry LOL but it sucks because...like icant pleasure him to BD when i want to BD because he doesnt give me the time of day to....


----------



## mzswizz

if i touch dh he is ready to go for some odd reason :rofl: Usually when he comes home he's like you see what you do to me when i come home :rofl: I just think he always have his engine running. While me on the other hand..wants a break every now and then.


----------



## sg0720

i wish it was that easy for me. my OH doesnt take every opportunity he has to BD with me if its up hell wait for it to go down until instead of BDn with me...all i know is that those vitamins better kick in quick...but if i dont get pregnnat this month i have a higher chance next month i think because of valentines day and my OHs bday is 3 days after that and that same week is my fertile week...and thats how i got pregnant with my son sometime that week. and then tested on st pattys day march 17. and got my positive and i was around 5 weeks then


----------



## mzswizz

Well maybe if you dont get pregnant this cycle (which is a big if :winkwink: ) then your babies would be close in birthday. Last time i conceived in february and was due in november so lets see what happens. Hoping i conceived already because that would mean december (my birth month) cycle/september (dh's birth month) baby :happydance: So that would be a great gift to us both!


----------



## sg0720

yes it definitely would. you guys did alot of BDn i hope you caught that egg. yeah i wanted another november baby. but at this point the due date is the least of my worries...but i really wouldnt want a summer baby only because its so hot and i dont know if that is good for the baby even tho i was a summer baby and turned out fine LOL i heard that winter/fall is good for infants idk how much truth there is to that...


----------



## mzswizz

if i conceive this cycle my edd would be sept. 25th. But since we in Florida i think it will either be hot or just cool. Which will be great for us. The thing is im starting to think im pregnant because the tint color cm is just like when I had IB the first time. Well actually it was pink the last time. This time was more of a brownish color. And also i started getting crampy after that when i was pregnant the first time and now im crampy just like i was before i found out i was pregnant. Hopefully this is a good sign. Because im not having cramps where i usualyl would have af cramps which would be in the ovary areas..im having it in my lower abdominal.


----------



## sg0720

i really do think you are pregnant. if you arent id really be shocked. i think you and your OH would be great parents and fun too lol from LMP my EDD would be 10/5/2012 according to www.americanpregnancy.org

edit: it says my conception date would be Jan 13, 2012 that seems pretty accurate...

try it out and see if your would be accurate if youd like =]


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Sarina. I will be shocked if i got a bfp tbh :rofl: I guess after seeing so many bfns..you get use to seeing that. Cant wait for you to get your bfp. We will be close in edds :happydance: They said my estimate conception date is January 4, 2012. Which is close. I o'd on January 3, 2012 so it was pretty accurate.


----------



## sg0720

yes we will our cycles are pretty close to.it would be nice. i just want to go out and start buying baby stuff. lol.but then i might be considered crazy lol cant wait tho. if i have another boy i will be set but if i have a girl i will have to go buy all new clothes diapers of course..but i saved all my big stuff thank god! i already have a large bag of baby girl clothes LOL...just tryin to be prepared lol


----------



## mzswizz

the only thing baby related we have is one newborn boy outfit that i forgot to give my cousin for her baby :blush: Oh well. I cant wait to start going shopping neither! I think i would start buying baby necessities like bottles etc once i hit 2nd trimester and when we find out the sex..then buy a few baby clothes. But i want to buy throughout the pregnancy so we wont have to stress out with buying alot all at once. Now if only i can get pregnant so we can start this process :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lol i totally agree with you there that would be a start lol. its hard not to dream and think about those things


----------



## AC1987

Hi everyone! so I'm making this https://www.slowandsimple.com/Barbecued_Cocktail_Meatballs-r-818.html for dinner! hahah however I think I may have slightly burnt the bottoms of the meatballs, ahh well its meat my dh should be happy. Yesterday he was whining about how there was no ground beef in the potato soup ummm EW!! :haha::haha:


----------



## sg0720

looks good and i would go with eww on the ground beef in potato soup lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi ladies

Lots to catch up on as usual! Patrice, I hope that the witch stays away and it's ib. Not long to test!!

I went shopping with my 8 month pregnant friend yesterday. She was buying all her hospital toiletries and extra jogging bottoms (sweat pants?). She also bought her baby's 'going home' outfit. So cute! I can't wait to be buying all that stuff!! Was mega broody yesterday!

I'm on cd18 today. Had a fairly dark line on an opk yesterday but I've been rubbish today. I usually do the opk at about 2.30pm every day but every time I need the loo, I fir get to get the damn stick out! I'm trying my best to not drink too much so can poas soon but I'm such a thirsty person, it's really hard!

Anyways, we've been dtd pretty much daily for the last week or so, including last night and deffo tonight. If the stick is lighter than last nights, I will count this as ov day, if it's darker, then I'll count it as tomorrow!

Hurry up bladder so i can pee already!

Apart from the usual, is anyone planning on putting anything weird or wonderful in their hospital bag? Any must have suggestions from those who've been there before?


----------



## sg0720

i would recommend bringing more breast past. i brought some but not enough. i always leaked every where LOL


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sg0720 said:


> i would recommend bringing more breast past. i brought some but not enough. i always leaked every where LOL

Ew! This booby leaking thing freaks me out! I'm intrigued how I'm going to react to all these new body changes! It makes me squeamish to think of it!


----------



## sg0720

lol its not that bad its annoying lol even before i had my son i had 2 pads on and still soaked my shirt.

you will adjust to it =]


----------



## mzswizz

I will put my ipod in my hospital bag so the baby can dance right out of me :rofl: 

Sarah-GL FXed that you catch the egg. 

AFM, the whatever it was spotting i guess you can call it...has stopped. This is the second time i have went to the bathroom and it wasnt there.


----------



## sg0720

patrice you are hilarious lol that is good i hope it was IB...if iB took place today do u think its too early to test in 2 days?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks Patrice! 

iPod is a good one!


----------



## josephine3

evening guys - ok I cconfess this time I havent done a full catch up lol, but I gather patrice has had possible implantation bleed...?? Oooh!! exciting stuff!! 
Im knackered! !


----------



## sg0720

lol its okay its alot of pages to read i skim thru them all when i am gone for a period of time lol. how are you feeling? almost 9 weeks pregnant already wow. time is flying


----------



## josephine3

I know yeah it really is going pretty fast!! Im feeling generally okay apart from not sleeping at night is really doing my head in. I also cant get rid of an awful niggling feeling that there might be 2 in there!!! :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> i really do think you are pregnant. if you arent id really be shocked. i think you and your OH would be great parents and fun too lol from LMP my EDD would be 10/5/2012 according to www.americanpregnancy.org
> 
> edit: it says my conception date would be Jan 13, 2012 that seems pretty accurate...
> 
> try it out and see if your would be accurate if youd like =]

thats my dd birthday :) xx


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: yay 4 ib im sooo hoping it is and u be joining the fatty club lol

hey jo hope u get a bit more sleep i gotta say iv had a couple of nights where it feels im on a adventure lol

afm im soooo happy got first mw app 2morro:happydance: finally feels im getting somewhere :) go on stab me in the arm with that needle lol


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies how are you all? 

I was thinking i really want a new tattoo but i would have to but it before i ov just incase :rofl: Thats like a week!


----------



## sg0720

jo- lol with 2 you really wont be getting any sleep unless there good sleepers i had one and he was a terrible sleeper until a couple months ago..

hayley- aw that would be pretty cool. i hope its true lol.....still tryin hard to get my OH to BD today lol...i got another positive opk.. and i am doing good

Holly- i got a tattoo when i was a few weeks pregnant and i didnt know it lol i was like oops when i found out that i was pregnant lol.



Hey ladies i was looking thru smilies and i came across this i thought it was funny and I in NO WAY me to offend ANYONE! if you feel offended please message me i will take it down immediately. i wish they had one of all of us that would be hilarious


:jo: this smiley is called jo lol and :holly: that smiley called holly.


----------



## sheeps24

Hahaha thats hilarious!! Wth is it called holly? :rofl: That made me laugh...
I cant think of a tattoo id like, Ive always wanted a quote on my arm and i found one but then i thought it was too long it was "Our finger prints dont fade from the lives we touch" Which i guess isnt to long what do you guys think? I wanted it to go from my elbow to my wrist but now id rather have it in like 3 lines .. hmm


----------



## sg0720

whew i was scared it would offend.

idk why its called that lol...and i think they could do that in 2 lines


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-DH and I love to make people laugh. I think we were clowns in a previous life :rofl: But i think a woman can probably get a bfp 2-3 days after ib. i have heard of women testing the next day getting a bfp. Im going to use an ic so hopefully i can get a bfp on that. Im thinking about caving in tomorrow and taking it and waiting for Sunday to test with a digi if it does come back as a bfp.

Jo-I really hope you get some sleep. :hugs:

Holly-Yes i must have my ipod because i think that would put us in a relaxing mood. Well atleast i hope so :haha:

Hayley-Cant wait for your appt tomorrow yay :happydance:

AFM, still no more spotting :happydance: im getting excited now. EEeekkk i want to test tomorrow now :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

Maybe something like this?
 



Attached Files:







lll.png
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sg0720

patrice- cant wait for you to test.


holly- i like it


----------



## sheeps24

Thanks serena might take a walk to my tattoo shop tomorrow  OH even said he likes it and he dosent like tattoos!


----------



## sg0720

thats a plus lol.


----------



## mzswizz

im soooo going to test tomorrow if there is still no spotting tomorrow morning. 

Holly-I love the tattoo!!


----------



## sg0720

thats soooo exciting....i wish i had an ultrasound machine and could read it myself lol so i can look and see what the hell my body is doing...*pulls out hair* lol


----------



## sheeps24

Exciting stuff! Lets us know how you get on patrice fxd for you and if it is a bfn dont worry straight away it might be to early!


----------



## mzswizz

you're not the only on Saria. If only our bodies ave us some type of sign to know whats going on.

Holly-Yes i know. if its a bfn, im not going to worry at all. but im hoping that its a bfp.


----------



## sg0720

yep. i also wish my oh had a button to dispense sperm LOL id get it into a syringe and handle my business LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-lol i totally know what you mean. wish i had a button so we can just make the sperm meet the egg lol


----------



## sg0720

LOL that is even better i could make a list of wishes right now lol


----------



## sheeps24

I hope its a bfp too! Thats a good idea serena i wish i could do that also :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-we would have a very long wish list lol

holly-well we shall see tomorrow. tomorrow needs to come already lol


----------



## sheeps24

Do you have many symptoms patrice?


----------



## sg0720

yes we would. i just made an appt. with my OB for march 26th..so long away. for my yearly check up. so i hope i am pregnant by then..or i will talk to her and see if she will be able to make sure my ovaries uterus ect. is all good


----------



## mzswizz

Other than cramping alot, i have on and off nauseous spells and no sex drive plus alot of irritability. But thats about it.

Sarina-Lets hope you will be pregnant by then.


----------



## sg0720

i hope so..if i BD more i would be more confident but i just dont think so this month...n i blame my OH lol...

edit: i just want to go in there by him. but i dont want to get let down again


----------



## sheeps24

Sounds good though


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-You are more in than you think :thumbup:

Holly-Im hoping it means bfp.


----------



## sheeps24

Me too patrice im excited for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks holly. I even talked to dh about it and he seems excited too so cant wait.


----------



## sg0720

i hope so i was reading in the BFP section about women had sex on ov day and got pregnant im like wow good timing lol...i float around this website and have read alot of stories good ones and bad ones...one night i was on here in tears im like omg to some of the stuff i read.

did i tell you ladies how today my son found some glitter and poured it all out he was shimmering lol darn kid lol


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: i can just imagine how shiny he looked :rofl


----------



## sg0720

lol he still is lol and its all over his carpet not gona vacuum til he goes to bed lol or my OH wakes up

i have 6 ovulation tests and 5 pregnancy 10miu tests left and that is it!


----------



## sheeps24

Haha i bet that was fun to clean up! I remember at christmas OH had some really annoying wrapping paper as soon as you touched it it sprinkled every where and we all kept looking at each other because every person had atleast one piece of glitter stuck to there face that shined in the light! :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol that is funny


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I got 5 pregnancy tests 10miu and 2 digis and thats it.

Holly-lol i can just picture that.


----------



## sheeps24

I have 50 opks, 3 hpts and 1 digi i think!


----------



## mzswizz

wow holly you have an arsenal of opks lol


----------



## sheeps24

:rofl: I bought them in a bundle off ebay! Havent used any yet lol


----------



## sg0720

lol yes my opks lasted me from the beginning of 2011 lol


i bought mine off of ebay too


----------



## sheeps24

Wow they lasted ages im hoping i will only have to use a few! A girl can dream lol


----------



## mzswizz

wow its funny howyou ladies are like the opk queens and im like hpt queen lol cant get enough of those hpts.


----------



## sheeps24

:rofl: I might not even get on with them yet haha but yer i probably will be


----------



## sg0720

lol i was a poas addict and then i had to relax cuz it was causing arguments LOL


----------



## mzswizz

hpts are like my kryptonite. i just like opks because thats the only way i see 2 lines :blush:


----------



## sg0720

lol i agree. hpt make me sad lol cuz i always get 1 line lol


----------



## mzswizz

same here but i will always hope.


----------



## AC1987

whooaaa... is it really only like 5 weeks before jo, hayley and me are in 2nd tri?! thats crazy to think! eeekk and I still haven't told dhs parents, but I feel they must know at some point!! cause even if I miscarried being as late in the preg as I am I'm sure it'd be worse so I'd need taking care of. Maybe I will try and talk my dh into telling his parents this weekend :) 

waaaa I think my meatballs are a little ruined they smell burnt, gah I'm normally a good cook, my skills are failing me!


----------



## sg0720

hey ashley. i think it would be a good idea to tell them soon and i think you have a pretty good sticky bean in there

patrice all i have it hope left lol


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies i need some help from you all! Its TMI! warning lol well li went to the toilet a bit ago and had some bleeding from my bottom! I just went again only for a wee and it was bleeding it made the water go red its bright red and was a lot of it so i wiped it al and stood up and once i stood up it stopped, I had a feel i know its gross but theres nothing there that shouldnt be, Does anyone have any idea what it is?


----------



## sg0720

holly--did you have a bowel movement if yes then it could be a hemorrhoid. which many people get.

AFM- :happydance:got to DTD yayyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies how are you all doing!!! hopefully somebody got a :bfp:
afm-I just woke up ugh I sleep hella much I need to find a hobby to keep myself up! even my hubby sleep alot


----------



## sheeps24

Not really but if it dosent clear up in a few days il get back to the doctors godd everythings going wrong atm haha .. Yay serena
Looney-(sorryyy dont remember your name :O) Not yet but Patrice is testing tomorrow so fxd!


----------



## Looneycarter

my name Erica! and I hope patrice get her bfp!


----------



## sheeps24

I knew that! Theres just alot of names to remember :rofl: and its late here so i better head off to bed!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all

Sheeps, could it be the dreaded piles? I had them for the first time last month after being a bit constipated. It was shocking as there was so much bright red blood (sorry if tmi!) I should keep an eye on it and if it seems to persist, call your doc. But don't worry too much, I'm sure it's nothing bad. Also, I can't believe you have all those 'un peed on opks! I'd be peeing on them bad boys all the time!

Ok, opinions wanted gals. I took an opk earlier and it was dark but not as dark as yesterdays. I was going to count today as o day if the test was lighter, which it was. However, i've not had my usual egg dropping twinges today although I had some slight pain yesterday. My oh seems to think the test line the day before yesterday was also quite dark (he thinks it was the darkest one but I think yesterdays was!!) so now I don't opkknow whether to assume yesterday was o day due to the twinges and possible pos opk, or to assume that tonights negative opk after the poss pos yesterday makes it today??! Also, I do drink a lot but try to reign in my fluid intake for a few hours before testing. I know diluted urine affects opk results which makes me even more unsure as to which opk was positive.

I'm sorry that was an epic post. Hope it makes sense?!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sheeps24 said:


> Hey ladies i need some help from you all! Its TMI! warning lol well li went to the toilet a bit ago and had some bleeding from my bottom! I just went again only for a wee and it was bleeding it made the water go red its bright red and was a lot of it so i wiped it al and stood up and once i stood up it stopped, I had a feel i know its gross but theres nothing there that shouldnt be, Does anyone have any idea what it is?

Ha, it took me so long to write my post, you've already had a few replies!!


----------



## sheeps24

Haha thanks Sarah, My ticker says ov in 8 days put i think im gonna start on the opks tomoro! They were really cheap it was about 6 pound for 50 lol so i thought lets go for it and if i dont use them all il give them away or something! (the un used ones)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sheeps24 said:


> Haha thanks Sarah, My ticker says ov in 8 days put i think im gonna start on the opks tomoro! They were really cheap it was about 6 pound for 50 lol so i thought lets go for it and if i dont use them all il give them away or something! (the un used ones)

'the unused ones'! That made me chuckle! 

Yeah, crack them open tomorrow and getting peeing girl!! GL


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sg0720 said:


> holly--did you have a bowel movement if yes then it could be a hemorrhoid. which many people get.
> 
> AFM- :happydance:got to DTD yayyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Yay for your successful BD mission! Fx'd for you sarina


----------



## StephiiBaby

sg0720 said:


> thanks chantel. stephii when is AF due?
> 
> i just told my oh to watch his back tomorrow when he gets home from work and that he better wear footy pajamas (he would never lol)) or be ware cuz im on the prow to BD LOL..
> 
> hope he takes that into consideration lol

Due on the 22nd seams like a while away tho, hopefully just ovulating pretty late, altho ive ran out of tests and promised to do no more x


----------



## mzswizz

it looks like it came back and its pink now so might be af coming but not sure because we dtd last night so :shrug:


----------



## sg0720

patrice- oh no i hope that is just from you BDn last night. are you still going to test tomorrow.

sarah- thanks

stephii- AF is due for me on jan 26th

erica- i bet it felt good to get a good days rest 

AFM- I did another opk tonight and here it is...its definitely lighter i will be doing one tomorrow with my 2nd morning urine

since its lighter...and if tomorrow morning is light too does that mean my surge was today cd 20?? (hope im using the right lingo)
 



Attached Files:







cd20night2.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1









cd20 night.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Looneycarter

sarina-yes it did but I get tired of sleeping...how have you been


----------



## sg0720

i am doing pretty good. cant wait til the 26th to see if AF shows up or not..


----------



## Looneycarter

it's not going to show up lol you caught that eggy


----------



## sg0720

lol i hope so. I got to BD on the 8th 9th and 11th. so far i hope that is enough...i hope my opk tomorrow is negative lol so that i know i already ovulated and can start my 2ww.


----------



## Looneycarter

Girl when I was trying to conceive I bd every day a day after af until I thought my next af would arrive so I bd a lot lol so I guess it paid off yay nd it will pay off for you to girl...my bump buddy in the making


----------



## sg0720

yes cant wait. you know thats some good timing for people who get pregnant off of one night stands LOL...


----------



## Looneycarter

I know right lol I have to hump all day just to get 1 baby and the hump once and conceive


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Morning ladies...I'm up extra early today after driving oh to work. I'm such a good girlfriend! It means he should be less tired this evening he he!!

Well, I had my egg dropping-like twinges in bed last night. It was gone midnight and falls in the timeframe of my poss pos opk from the day before yesterday so I'm counting today as ov day! Roll on tomorrow for the two week wait! Af is due on 27th. I'm hoping the time goes fast. I'm going to try waiting til then before testing. I have no hpts in the cupboard to tempt me!

Patrice, you still testing today?


----------



## sheeps24

Morning ladies! How are you? Is it sad that im super excited to go to the tattoo shop today :rofl:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi holly

No that's not sad! It's exciting! I haven't got any tattoos but thought you'd appreciate this! I saw a cool poster once that said: 'whats the difference between people with tattoos and people without?'........people with tattoos dont have a problem with you not having them' 

I liked that!


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies! :) I'm awake now, and starving ahah so lazy I wanna just sleep allllll day!


----------



## sheeps24

I like that sarah and its very true!


----------



## sheeps24

Well ladies ive just been in to the tattoo shop and im booked in for next wednesday which means itl be around ov time maybe the day before so no damage done yay! Its gonna look really good but bigger than i thought! And a costly one but im excited!


----------



## sg0720

Sarah- what would you describe as egg dropping pains?

Sheep- its okay to be excited im excited for you. cant wait for you to get it so i can see =].

Ashley- enjoy your sleep now lol once that baby gets a kicking and your belly gets bigger itll bit a little bit harder lol

AFM- this morning i have had this terrible pain in the low low part of my abdomen i was curled up in a ball. when i started walking it started to ease but as i sit i can still feel it but nt as bad as it was 30 minutes ago. and AWWW man we have a snow storm comiing soon...


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, Im 9dpo today and did manage to test..it was a bfn but that is what i was expecting. I checked back on it not too long ago and it looked like a faint line but its an evap i know because it was wayy after the time limit so disregarded it. The spotting came back and DH reassured me that we did dtd yesterday morning so thats probably where its coming from. Ever since yesterday...we havent dtd. DH tried to last night but i told him no and he threw a little fit over it but told me he wasnt mad but i know he was. No matter how many times i tell him no we got to know what is going on..he still tried to do it anyways. But i told him no and stuck with it. Well the spotting isnt bad because it still isnt enough to go on a pad but it is pink and there when i wipe or sometimes a drop or a few drops go in the toilet now. So im thinking AF but dh says no its not so we shall see. Will still test tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## AC1987

Aww patrice you deserve a break right now :) I'm sure he'll be understandable, I mean what guy wants to have sex without his partner into it? errmm ok so yes there might be SOME guys like that :haha: 

Sarina once I feel a baby kick im gonna SCREAM :haha: not prepared don't know how it'll feel like.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-DH has already said we are going to dtd whether im bleeding or not and there is nothing i can do about it :rofl: Only my DH. 

AFM, the bleeding is picking up and its red so im assuming its AF. Cant believe AF is starting early again.


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies how are you doing this afternoon? 
afm-I just woke up lol I sleep all day I need some energy this the only symptom I have besides sore boobs..nd here and there cramps


----------



## skyraaa

awwww patrice i hope not :( fuk off :witch: im still keeping fx its ib 

afm had my mw app all fine bloods taken got a big briuse on my arm now :( my next app isnt 4 another 7weeks with her she obviously isnt concerned lol now just gotta wait 4 my scan date 2 come thro :)


----------



## mzswizz

Erica-I was like that when i was pregnant. My eyes could not stay open no matter how hard i tried.

Hayley-Sucks you got to wait 7 weeks but atleast everything is fine. And we shall just see what happens. The last time i had IB..i wiped and it was pink and then no more after that but this time it came, then left and then came back this morning and not only that but increased in amount and became red. I know im not out yet though because its not my normal flow yet and because it could have been from dtd that morning also (had bleeding after sex when i was pregnant) so it could be that but we shall see if it turns into a normal flow. I dont really see any clots. All i have is broken up pieces (which i think is leftover semen) and drops of blood. But it doesnt get on the pad. Its only there when im using the bathroom :shrug: Also it could be AF or bleeding after sex and the tampon that i had put on could be an added factor also. Just praying this is not another early AF. I mean getting AFs early is good because that means shorter cycles etc but still im just waiting for a regular cycle so i can know when i ov.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all

Looney and Ashley, enjoy these sleepy times while you can. I love a good nap!

Sarina, I'm only guessing it's pain due to ovulation as the timing seems spot on but the 'egg dropping' feeling is kind of mild twinges in the area where I'm guessing my overies are. They aren't painful as such, just noticeable. I've worked out that I seem to get the odd twinge in the week leading up to ovulation then, tying in with my opks, I get a slightly more noticeable pain, on one side of my tummy. Last month it was on the right hand side but it seems to be the left this month. It's purely me guessing but I definitely feel more in tune with my body these last few months.

Patrice, I really hope this isn't stupid af. You guys really deserve your bfp.

Well, today, after my early start, I started flagging. Couldn't even make dinner properly. It was like I've never cooked before. Got really teary over it. I need some sleeeeep. I don't seem to sleep well at this time of month! Also, was meant to go to a friends house these evening to meet up with her and another friend but I decided to cancel as we'd be watching a DVD and I know I'd just fall asleep. I also want to get bd again tonight but I can't tell her that. I feel really bad about cancelling but I sometimes find im stretching myself thin between some friends. They can be be a bit demanding! Anyway, I apologized and she was ok, were meeting up next week instead, but she said, in half jokey way, that it was ok, she was used to me cancelling on her!! There was a time that this would happen fairly often but I was going through a pretty low time back then, and would arrange to pop round to visit and then have to cancel coz it was getting too much as I would find I'd never spend anytime at home. As I said, it was a rough time in my life when this used to happen and my friend knows this. I discussed it with her once and said that I was being pulled from pillar to post between friends and never had any time at home. Since then, I've tried to keep a more balanced life but my friends comment tipped me over the edge earlier and I feel like crap now. I feel like she will think im making excuses but I am genuinely tired and have to get up early for work.

Sorry for the rant...Once I started typing I couldn't stop!

Got to try and get in the mindset for dtd tonight and I'm really not feeling it!


----------



## sheeps24

Hello 

Patrice - I hope AF stays away for you!
Sarah - Rant all you like its what were here for!!
Hayley - Thats exciting to wait for your scan date! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## AC1987

Patrice that SUCKS if thats Af... so early too for u right?? what cd are you on?

Sarah, awww that sucks about your friend, I've had to cancel on friends before too, if shes really your friend it'll be ok :)


----------



## sg0720

hayley- happy to hear everything is good!!!:thumbup:

Patrice- oh no. im sorry i hope thats not AF. keep us updated fx for you i hope the bleeding is caused from the tampon or sex or something

Sarah- your friends should be a bit more understanding. is it possible to nap in the afternoon if you get a chance. if you have cleaning or something to do maybe put that of and take a well needed nap. that might make you feel better.

AFM- these OPKs are killing me..i dont understand them...i might post a few pics..but i cant wait until i run out lol then no more opks for me =]


----------



## sheeps24

I did one today just to see what there like and there so tiny i was like erm ok :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Ahhhh help me!! I crave a martini like sooo much. Of course I would never drink on purpose while preg but ohhhh man I want one!! :nope:


----------



## sg0720

holly- lol thats funny what did you expect LOL?

ashley- make a kiddie cocktail lol


----------



## sheeps24

I knew they were small just not that small :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Lol. it is snowing soo much that sucks lol has it snowed by you?


----------



## mzswizz

im on cd26 today so yes its early but af came on cd26 once before so i dont know. Not really paying attention to it anymore just going to change my pads and test thats about it. Not going to stress especially if it is AF.


----------



## sheeps24

No not snowing in the uk here, Last year it was really bad so everyone thought it would be this year but no snow! But as soon as it does snow the country goes into meltdown and everything closes!


----------



## mzswizz

it doesnt snow here! and im counting today as cd1.


----------



## sg0720

Aw patrice im sorry. i was rooting for a BFP you really deserve it. hope your doing okay and your hubby too.:hugs:

everyone with no snow lucky lucky lucky i hope it doesnt stay past April LOL


okay...to all you opk pros.. i went thru all my opk pics and uploaded 5...im confused :dohh:sorry i know ive posted alot already

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/850919-confused-please-bare-me-lots-pics.html


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks ladies

Sarina, yeah, I think the nap thing is a good idea. Only working til 1 pm tomorrow so will put my feetup for a bit after.

Patrice, that sucks. So sorry. Hope this cycle goes quickly.

I'm gonna be 1dpo tomorrow. We dtd last night and most nights before for a week or so. Ithink I o'd during the wee small hours while i was wide awake. Was hoping to get on it, so to speak, again tonight but my oh is poorly and gone to bed andidont feel like it much. I'm hoping last nights deposit and the previous ones will be enough. I'm annoyed we won't be bd tonight but it soooo ain't happening. 

Ashley, I'm not a big drinker but if you want somebody to drink that martini in leiu of you, i'm yer gal!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Sarina, just looked at your pics. I'm no expert but I would say cd19 is positive, in which case you would have o'd on cd20.


----------



## sg0720

yeah when im home with my son i nap with him so i can keep up or im falling asleep lol my OH works nights so as you can probably tell(with all my posts lol) i dont go to bed til around 1 am 

and
thank you.i also think the same

so i would be 1dpo today?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

You're welcome. Yeah so that would be 1 dpo. You're one day ahead of me! Are you going to test early or wait til a no show from aunt flo?!


----------



## sg0720

thats cool we can wait in the 2ww together.i am going to wait for a no show...because last cycle she was 1 day late..


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-cd20 was your ov day. So today you will be 1dpo.


----------



## sg0720

:happydance: thank you.

how you doin patrice


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sg0720 said:


> thats cool we can wait in the 2ww together.i am going to wait for a no show...because last cycle she was 1 day late..

I'm going to wait too. I caved last month coz I had spare hpts but money is tight this month so I can't justify buying any just yet. Af is due for me on 27th. How about you?


----------



## mzswizz

Im doing good Sarina. Not feeling bad. DH says atleast now we can just dtd every day and see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I've just been getting ahead of myself and looking up maternity leave in the UK. What maternity leave do you get in the US? I think we now get 52 weeks paid leave here.


----------



## sg0720

sarah--AF is due the 26th for me with a 34day cycle and 27th with a 35 day cycle one of those lol

Patrice- thats good im glad you guys are so positive about it. are you going to dtd everyday once AF ends? and are you going to use opks or anything different this cycle

and Sarah..i have no idea about maternity leave i think it is 6weeks at least that is what i hear alot...that will be a definite question im going to ask when i get a new job LOL.. cant wait...i have clinicals in a couple weeks and i am sooooooooooooo nervous lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

6 weeks?! Woah! Quite a difference! I had a 33 day cycle last month so if its the same this time, af will arrive on 26th. Can't wait til we're nearer to it!

Right peeps, bed for me! I am well and truly done in! Roll on 1pm tomorrow so I can get home and chill!

Night all


----------



## sg0720

goodnight!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Yes actually we are going to start now :rofl: And im not going to use opks. I dont have any and low on funds soooo not going to use opks.


----------



## sg0720

lol you guys have alot of BDn to do. i am hoping to get 1 more BD in today for good luck lol


----------



## mzswizz

well gl with that. And yes now i got to prepare myself physically for the bd sessions lol. I have been working out so hopefully that boosts my stamina up more.


----------



## bbn2

good evening ladies. I am now on cd2. The witch came with a vengeance this month. So heavy and i am very crampy. Last month i ov on cd 20 and my luethal phase was 14 days. So now i have an idea of when i will ovulate. I am not sure if i will use opk's or not. They are costly(cuase there addictive) but they do help me pinpoint ovulation. 

Patrice, hopefully this cycle will be our lucky one.


----------



## mzswizz

bbn-We can be cycle buddies. We are only a day apart :happydance: Hopefully we both end with bfps. This time im not going to use opks. Im just not going to worry about the stress coming with it.


----------



## bbn2

yes, it will be nice to have a cycle buddy. I am gonna try to save the opk's i have for when i think i will ovulate. I don't really want to buy more.


----------



## mzswizz

seeing how my cycles are all over the place..I am thinking i would need alot of opks :rofl: So im goingto hold out for that. I was thinking about temping but i know dh wouldnt allow it because the beeping noise from the thermometer irritates him and he would think im going back to a "planned" baby even though i think if a couple is ttc then you are obviously planning for a child.


----------



## sg0720

thank you and same to u.

bbn- sorry af got you


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies,
Sorry I haven't written in a while. So tired now and all I want to do is sleep. Hoping everyone is doing well. Sounds. Like there is a lot of positive energy here!


----------



## bbn2

thanks sg. I am gonna try not to spaz out so much this cycle and also try not to poas every darn day lol!

Patrice- I definitely don't want to do temps again this cycle it is a pain to do it the same time every morning. I just did it to start with to make it easier to pinpoint when i would ovulate to give me a general idea. My cycles are all over the place as well. I can go a couple months with no period or i could get them really close together. I am taking something now to hopefully even them out. I really do hope you get you bfp soon you really deserve it. You and dh have been trying for so long. This is only cycle number two of trying for me and dh and no one knows he he.


----------



## mzswizz

bbn-Im just going to wing it this cycle and see what happens. My cycles can now range from 26-35 days. So now i just have to wait and see if we get a bfp this cycle. Its been very long trying (going on 2 yrs in april) and im just ready for baby.


----------



## AC1987

Aww sorry patrice, 2 years is a long time :( sucks that AF came your way, for sure its AF this time?


AFM, needing to clean up the place, might do a quick vacuum over the place, hasn't been done in a while now. 
Gah can't wait to move outta here! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Thanks and yes 2 years is going to be a long time but its nothing I can do but keep on dtd and pray but that it will happen soon. And well i havent started an actual flow yet but i know its AF because i took a test and it was negative or maybe its still too early :blush:

AFM, im cd2 today. DH and I started taking our vitamins agai so thats good. If i get some money..im just going to buy the cb digi opks on my own and DH wont have no choice but to let me use them :haha: Well AF hasnt started as a flow yet but once it went red i labeled it as cd1. None was on the pad this morning but it was drops in the toilet and it was there when i wiped but its orange :shrug: I have no clue why its orange and also its crummy when it goes to the bottom of the toilet :shrug: So it is a pretty weird cycle I am having. Today is a good day and for this cycle...going to dtd every day so we wont miss ov when it comes but at the same time subconsciously plan to buy opks :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

Dont rule it out yet patrice! fxd


----------



## mzswizz

thanks holly. So silly me decided to look at the ic knowing that i tested like 3 hrs ago :dohh: Obviously the 2nd line is an evap. Its thick but colorless imo so will see what tomorrow's test looks like. Better yet will see if i finally start a flow.


----------



## sg0720

i definitely agree with holly. to me that is a really weird cycle. and i wouldnt rule out yet...until you actually get a full flow

holly- how ya doin today?

AFM- im 2dpo..12 long days to go lol hope they go by fast like the rest of the weeks have. we are already almost half way thru january. My OH told me today that he is going to try sticking with BDn every other day. i was pleased to hear that lol. I dont think i will use opks again unless my doctor recommends lol those things are so confusing and just stressful. i think i have 3 left lol...and ill save them til maybe the end of my 2ww if i get the urge to poas ill just use them up.

edit: patrice i sooo hope this is your BFP and your body is just releaising something idk what lol


----------



## skyraaa

awww patrice the witch is starting 2 piss me off can u not go bk to the docs see if theres anything else they can do as 2 years is along time :( hav u tried preseed? using soft cups all worth a go hun x


----------



## sheeps24

What exactly is an evap? Ive looked at old tests before hours after ive done them and they have still been negative ..

Serena- Iam good thankyou how are you? I went to the tattoo shop today and looked at the design he has drawn up for me and it looks good so excited to get it done on wednesday :D Im waiting to ov ticker says 6 days to go so im gonna start testing with my opks on monday i think :)


----------



## sg0720

i am doing good. and that is good. Good luck with the opks


----------



## AC1987

Sooo what have I done today, watched tv and painted my nails. Yea and opened the windows to get in fresh air, and now I'm freezing and my stupid cat won't come inside. :haha: I haven't done any cleaning yet.. :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lol sounds like a pretty good day so far besides the freezing part lol


----------



## sheeps24

Im so bored! Waiting for oh to pick me up which will probably be ages by the time he gets round to it!

Edit: I just realised I have had a bit of cm but didnt think anything of it but I could be ovulating soon do you think? I did a opk yesterday and it was negative


----------



## sg0720

thats hard to tell unless it like EWCM..because i have all types of CM all year round. lol...i hate it but my dr said it was normal. because i have so much of it all the time theres never a dry moment:haha:


----------



## sheeps24

I have it pretty much all the time 2 but its usually ok after ive bathed which i have, Grr its annoying makes me feel not clean :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Lol i have to always wear a panty liner because if i dont ill be changing my underwear 3+ times a day ridiculous!!! i hate it. i would like to just wear underwear like normal people do:dohh: lol gosh i am sooooooo tired:sleep: i hope my son takes an early nap


----------



## sheeps24

Oh that sucks!


----------



## sg0720

yep. it does. i just watched this interesting video about ovulation...good source of info. knowing the egg lives 12-24hours makes me a little confident this cycle but definitely not convinced lol

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/ovulation.php


----------



## sheeps24

I think ive seen it before its really interesting, I watched a show on the interent from a while ago and it was so interesting


----------



## sg0720

yeah i like watching videos like that to me getting pregnant, pregnancy, labor all that stuff is so fascinating to me i could read tons about it. i love the subject.


----------



## sheeps24

Me too I still kind of struggle if you know what i mean to get my head round the fact that we carry another person in us because its so fascinating


----------



## mzswizz

update: its finally starting to turn into my normal flow. so atleast its confirmed that its AF. 

hayley-it hasnt been 2 years yet so my doctor isnt worried about it and said just take multivitamins and use opks if i want to. But this cycle dh and i are going to dtd every day so i doubt we are going to miss the egg this time :rofl: And no i havent used preseed nor softcups before. I just thinking dh and i have wrong timing. Before when my cycles were more out of whack then this, i fell pregnant so i know it can happen again we just got to have more sex which was dh's idea (typical) :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

I hope everything works out for you patrice! 

I laugh now becuase when we first started trying i thought yeh im young it will only take like a month and this my 3rd cycle so i now realise its takes more hard work!


----------



## mzswizz

yeah same here holly! lol. i thought it would happen quick but i thought wrong :rofl: i told dh that i can ov anywhere between cd12-cd19 and he said well got to get started now because the early bird catches the worm and i said but im only on cd2 :rofl: Wow so i should be ov'ing anywhere between the 23rd-30th.


----------



## skyraaa

patrice r u gonna b using digi opks this cycle? or just fuk like theres no tomorra lol

im seriously considering getting a doppler i think 4 peice of mind more then any thing as i gotta wait till 12-13 weeks 4 a scan hmmmm wot do u guys think?


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-no opks, no temping just taking our vitamins and have sex like its no tomorrow :rofl: And about the doppler you can buy it now but you will have to wait to hear the hb because i have heard of women not being able to find the hb on the doppler until around 11+ weeks. So dont freak out if you wont be able to hear the hb or find it just yet.


----------



## sg0720

holly- yeah i understand

Patrice- good luck! hope you catch the egg this time...seems like we have to have sex every day for the whole month to make sure we dont miss our chance

Hayley- i never asked. what is your story for getting pregnant? how much did you BD and did you use opks or anything? at what dpo did you test?...i have this dopple thing (i think) and it came with headphones to listen to the babys heartbeat its nice when you laying in bed you can just listen i heard my sons heartbeat for the first time at 5weeks and a couple days =]


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I think bd'ing every day for the whole month is what dh plans on doing :rofl: Good thing my AF started in the middle of the month so atleast i only got half the month to dtd with him but knowing him we will keep going until AF shows her face or IF she shows.


----------



## sg0720

thats good. that should be a definite BFP lol. hes making sure he covers all bases lol


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies I confess I've not read the update but I see patrice af came, grrr.. sorry for you.. glad to see you are positive as always tho and ready to start another cycle of more bd??! how can you fit more bd in!? :haha: 

I need a lil rant.. I've not had a good few days :(

To explain i bought this weird fake fag thing just like a hollow plastic tube with a filter thing in which tastes like baccy when you suck on it. Only it tasted gross lol. So i took out the silly filter and put baccy in it, hehe. you dont light it or anything just suck on it for the flavour.Well I fell out with oh on weds night because he had decided to empty the baccy out of my fake fag and smoke it!!! because he had ran out and he has no money to buy any himself because he has gambled all his money away!! Grr! 
I was like 'you've resorted to stealing from your girlfriend the only thing that gives me a little enjoyment when I come home because you have no money as you've gambled it all away!' I was really cross. and tired. so i went to bed to not sleep as usual. Well in the morning i was still annoyed as had hardly any sleep at all. He started off acting all normal with me then when I told him to leave me alone to sleep that was it. I wasnt spoken to again and off he went to the pub.
Later on in the day we had a visit to see a potential new house planned, he was back in time and said he still wanted to go see it. Car journey was made in silence except his stupidly loud music which i swear was causing me actual pain in my back from the vibrations off the chair! he also drove so erraticaly and dangerously that i asked him to stop the car on the way back and let me out. I walked the rest of the way home. But now I am really worried about my baby :( he drove so fast and had to slam on the brakes to stop us crashing, even tho we didnt crash we came close and it was a sudden stop. I looked it up online and it can be bad later in pregnancy but it doesnt say much about early pregnancy so Im not sure.. any help??!

Anyhow when we got back he ranted and raved at me about his gambling being my fault, how he doesnt want to be a dad anyway and was only ntnp to keep me happy, he doesnt want me there and thinks he'd be better off alone. Apparently I am ruining his life and all his dreams! 
Today he send me a txt and apologised saying that he didnt mean a lot of what he said but we havent talked since as I stopped at my moms last night to get away as he didnt want me there and he's already alseep when I got back today.
I seriously hope he sorts himself out before the baby comes!!! arggh! I dont wanna end up a single mom :( 
okay sorry about that rant


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-well we are just going to dtd when dh gets off work and on his off days dtd :haha: And :hugs: that's awful. I remember one time when dh and i got into a terrible argument and alot was said but afterwards we apologized but tbh. Anger brings out the worst in you and you start speaking the truth when you are mad. After that huge blow out...we are closer now because we REALLY know how each other felt. Maybe your OH had that built up inside him all that time and just never told you because he didnt want to hurt you. But hopefully he got all his agression and feelings out and now just wants to start over and become one big happy family.


----------



## sg0720

hey jo. what he said to you i think it was because he was up set. but that is no excuse to say that and blame you for his issues. he is grown and he has a choice. i think you baby will be okay! when i was 5-7months pregnant i was walking and on my cell phone and i walked right into a pole that was sticking out and it hit my belly. i was worried but everything turned out to be okay. hope things work out for you:hugs:

edit: when i was pregnant i said some horrible things to my OH because at that time we were going thru some major problems and broke up i moved back with my mom for 6months...but somehow things sorted themselves out =]


----------



## josephine3

Thanks you 2, patrice I do think it has been building up a while annd he needed to let his feelings out. Like you say at least I know now how he feels. He says he feels he has given up his dreams for me and I stop him doing stuff he wants to.. I didnt really realise.. he says he gambles cos I dont give him opportunity to do other things like go on holiday or cos I didnt want him having a mssage off a lady lol. I dont mind now tho. 
I agree we say what we mean when we are angry - and drunk!!

sarina - i think its so easy to fall out in pregnancy when emotions run high. I also havent been sleeping, smoking or drinking so I feel very tightly wound at the moment and probably have been snapping at him more than usual and also not giving him as much attention cos Im too busy with my nose buried in pregnancy magazines or researching online!!
I hope that when the baby comes or hopefully at the scan he will realise that he is going to be a dad whether he likes it or not and that he needs to step up to the mark and be a man, he's 30 for god's sake!


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-DH says the same thing to me at times. He told me that i stopped him from doing things and i told him that the same goes for him. But now we have gotten to a point in our life where we just left the past in the past and just work from the present. You cant change the past but right now is a gift thats why its called the present :hugs: And i wouldnt worry about the slamming on brakes affecting baby. My godsister got into a car accident when she was around 4 months pregnant with minor bleeding but everything was okay and my little godniece is 5 yrs old now :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Thats good that her and baby were okay!! not a nice situation to be in tho! Thanks for the advice knew I could get some from you guys xx


----------



## sg0720

yes i can definitely understand how you feel. maybe take a break from research and enjoy your pregnancy and spend some QT with your OH. i learned its important to make our OH feel loved because when the baby come they will feel like there put on the back burner you know. it will take some time. my son was about 7months or more before his dad stepped up did daddy duties. and now he is an awesome dad he does alot! he says he doesnt like infants very much cuz they dont do nothing lol but he likes the toddler age. the scan and definitely when the baby comes might make a difference to him. but IMO--dont count on your OH to help very much lol i expected my OH to do alot and he didnt and i was more upset. My next child i will expect my OH to help more with my toddler then the newborn but he will still have his time with both tho. thats just what i vision happening lol


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome thats what we're here for...to put your mind at ease. Ok ladies a little rant I just want to get off my chest...

Well as you all know didnt get my bfp this cycle. So I was contemplating whether i should use opks or not. Well on another thread they were more for it and was saying i should sit dh down and talk to him about it because i need to know my body and cycle etc. Now i felt a little pressured by them but i know they dont mean no harm they just want to help. But knowing me being vulnerable at the time I cried and poured my heart out and threw a tantrum to try and get opks for this cycle :blush: But after dh talked to me I felt better and felt that i dont need them. I mean i think they would do more harm then good for me. Because as you can tell i use them and I still keep missing ov day so obviously they are not meant for me. Also i think they stress dh out. I understand how he doesnt want to pinpoint when to make a baby and want to be able to tell our kids that it was a surprise etc. Some women on the thread aggreed with me while others were like you can still do that but use opks :dohh: It bothered me and it has been on my mind alot to the point of kind of stressing me out which i know isnt good. But im okay now because i know that dh is just going to go back to how we use to be which is dtd and having fun. So here's to a new cycle. And a side-note: last time i conceived in february and my edd was nov. 16th so maybe i will get lucky and conceive in january but find out in february..and feb. 18th will make it 6 years we have been together so that would be a great anniversary gift.


----------



## AC1987

I didn't use opks and I got a bfp :) So don't feel pressured in any way patrice to use them!


awww jo some men are just big babies or big children, I find that the phase into becoming MEN is getting older and older.I'm not sure whats causing it but its really hard now to find a male in their 30s who are actually mature. Maybe cause 40 is the new 30? who knows!
But yea my dh doesn't like babies either :haha: He actually told me he finds them ugly which nearly started world war 3... but then I guess thats his opinion, to me babies are beautiful. But thankfully one of my dhs friends already is married with a kid, so once that friend finds out we're gonna have a baby I think my dh will finally be able to come around :)


----------



## mzswizz

When i got pregnant..i didnt use anything just dtd to be honest. And actually i conceived around valentine's day :blush: So im not going to deal with the opks because obviously they havent helped and maybe its a sign from God telling me to let him handle it and stop trying to do it myself because I dont have control over it.


----------



## sg0720

i hope it does happen for you this next cycle. my opinion i would not use opks because they are stressful especially if you get positive and u know there positive ask for help and then people say there negative LOL...but seriously if i was able to BD alot like you i would not use opks and if i am not pregnant this cycle i will just try my hardest to BD alot. and i will not be using opks or anything. so you decision i think is a good one you have my support! i would like to take a vitamin but i am so scared something will mess up my cycles and i am so happy that they are normal again so i dont want to ruin that...


----------



## josephine3

To be honest I think you bd enough not to need to use opk's!! I mean if you only did it a few times a month then yeah but you cant be missing the egg, you just cant!! some women opk every cycle but they dont get preg every cycle!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi ladies

Jo, I'm sorry you've had a crap few days and I'm sure things will be ok with your oh soon. Chin up chuck x

Patrice, don't let yourself feel pressure from others, even if they were trying to be helpful. You should do whatever you feel happiest with and, who knows, laying off on the opks might be better. A change is as good as a rest and all that. Although, if you did change your mind, there's nothing wrong with caving at getting some. If I'm not successful this time, I might not bother with opks next time. Even though you can get cheapies, the cost starts adding up.

All that said, it's good to have a good ol' cry every now and then!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sarina. And i know what you mean. When you say its positive others say negative and when you say its negative others say positive...drives me :wacko: So im just going to dtd and wait to see what happens. Hopefully we can be bump buddies :thumbup: I started taking vitamins and i think it has helped us though. Well actually ever since i started taking vitamins..i have o'd earlier. Or maybe that has nothing to do with the vitamins :shrug: I take the vitamins because my ob/gyn says its best to especially when you are ttc because you are getting your daily nutrients, minerals etc that you suppose too. Just dont take cod liver oil because it would mess with your cycles trust me i know :haha:

Thanks Jo and Sarah-I think if we stick to bd every day there's no way we're going to miss the egg. And even if i used opks there is nothing confirming that i will get pregnant because i use them because i have used them plenty of times and nothing has happened. So no opks this cycle. I still have 3 ic's and 2 digis left though so i will test feb. 13th which would be 3 days before my shortest AF cycle. (yes i have already planned ahead :rofl: )


----------



## sg0720

Ashely- I never asked you either. what is you BFP story? did you dtd alot? do you know how many dpo you were or did you just miss your period? and i think babies are beautiful too. i have only seen 1 ugly baby my whole life and i was sad to admit it LOL


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- my doctor gave me a script for prenatal vitamins. I am going to actually get my prescription filled. and think i am going to start taking them because i am on a diet that will help me with some of the nutrients i need.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Urgh, random post but one of my cats is led next to me, trumping like a trooper....I'm near the business end too! He stinks!


----------



## sg0720

LOL sarah sit with an air freshener lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Yes good idea to do that. You never know. You might get a bfp with them :thumbup:

Sarah-i know the pain :rofl: My dogs use to lay right in front of DH and I on the floor and then would be gassy and walk off leaving a stench in the air and DH and I looking at each other like did you do that :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol i dont have any animals i dont want to get any animals until we get our own home. then maybe a small dog im not a fan of cats and neither is my OH


----------



## mzswizz

my dh is allergic to cats but we arent really big fans of them. We have been raised with dogs as pets so we pretty much are dog fans. we have 2 dogs and other pets


----------



## sg0720

when i was a baby my parents had a dog..but growing up we didnt have any pets just fish lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I was never a cat person and have somehow ended up with 2! They're pretty cute when they don't create a stink! I would love a little dog but oh wouldn't :( I'll be happy with a baby though!!

Patrice, I love how your dogs would walk off! Animals are clever!

I'm 2dpo tomorrow. Yay! Slight twinges this evening on the left hand side. I hope this next couple of weeks goes quick. I'm feeling emotionally drained and generally pooped from not sleeping much. I think we all seem to be a bit strung out lately! Perhaps there's something weird going on with the moon!


----------



## mzswizz

i only had dogs and fish. DH had birds, fish and dogs :haha: Now we have 2 dogs, 1 tiger salamander, 1 bearded dragon, 1 ball python and fish....yes we went pet crazy :rofl:

Sarah-I have noticed when have all been tired. I think our bodies go into sleep mode after ovulation :haha: But yay for being 2dpo tomorrow. Let's hope you get a bfp and send some baby dust our way :thumbup: ANd yes my dogs are too smart for their own good :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

i am scared to touch everything you named patrice but the dogs:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-We get that alot :rofl: But i think it was more of a facing our fears thats why we bought them. The reptiles are pretty docile which is impressive. They spend most odf their day sleeping and if not then they are eating or acting silly (yes they have their own funny personalities :haha: )


----------



## sg0720

lol thats pretty cool id be scared they get out the cage and if one was in my bed id have a heart attack LOL


----------



## mzswizz

lol trust me i was the same way at first but with extra security on the tanks (locked tops :rofl: ) i can sleep better. I remember one time i set the snake on the bed to grab my shoe and when i went to get him i couldnt find him so i freaked and when i straightened out the comforter...he was laying sleep in a ball..i guess he thought it was a cave :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

LMAO. i am on the phone with my mom and before me she had 2 kids and then with me she had trouble getting pregnant and was on fertility pills and shots and once she stopped all that she ended up getting pregnant with me. makes me think....


----------



## mzswizz

yeah my sister and mom were the same way. When they stopped doing everything and just dtd they ended up pregnant :dohh: why didnt i think of that before


----------



## sg0720

lol. maybe i will give my dr a call monday just to go in and talk to her and see if she will scan me. just to be sure and on the safe side you know. but then mayb i should wait til the tww is over..but doesnt hurt to talk LOL


----------



## mzswizz

GL :thumbup: Hopefully next time i see my doc i will be pregnant


----------



## sg0720

i agree. i made an appt for march already for my year check up. but i think if i am pregnant now and they do a can could they see anything ( i know implantation hasnt occured yet if i did catch an eggy)..? and you know..something thats been buggin me for a while..when i got a scan this was over a year ago..the ultrasound lady asked me if i ever had endo...and i was like not...and to this day i makes me wonder like why did she ask me that? did she possibly see something?


----------



## mzswizz

most likely they should be able to see something in march because you will be well of in your pregnancy to see something. And maybe she saw something. I think endo means your uterus is more back then it is forward. But im not sure. Maybe thats something you can bring up also.


----------



## sg0720

yeah. i will have a talk with her and see


----------



## mzswizz

for some reason..i have a taste for a blizzard from dairy queen. I really have increased in appetite. And all my family is saying i have gained weight but it looks good on me. Just hoping i dont gain too much weight.


----------



## sg0720

interesting(id be thinknig what if BFP lol)..blizzards frm dairy queen are good lol. i gained 26lbs after getting off the depo and i always hear about my weight cuz evryone is so used to me being super skinny...*rolls eyes* lol


----------



## mzswizz

lol you know alot of people said the same thing to me about being skinny. 

AFM, well i dont even know if this is cd2. Ok so i have noticed that the only time i see blood is i have an orgasm and when i have bm :blush: or then that..i rarely see it on the pad and if it is on the pad its not filling it up. It doesnt even fill up a panty liner. I would see like only a drop to a few drops :shrug: So im just seeing if the bleeding/spotting/whatever it is is going to increase or something. We havent dtd but we found ways to both have orgasms :blush: So dont know whats going on.


----------



## sg0720

hmm have you tested again..if no do you plan on testing again to see what happens...i still got my fx for you


----------



## mzswizz

i will test tomorrow


----------



## sg0720

i hope its a BFP. i want you to get ur bfp as bad as i want to get mine lol


----------



## mzswizz

i want a bfp badly for us lol. if its not a bfp then this must be one whacky cycle. I am getting cramps on my side again


----------



## mzswizz

Random moment...DH bought me a blizzard yay!!! He says he thinks im pregnant but didnt want to tell me because he didnt want me to go crazy if its not. We shall see.


----------



## sg0720

do you feel pregnant? and i had a pain in my ovary today for like a minute or so and it gave me a charlie horse in my right leg from below my knee to my toes lol terrible..shockingly tho i havent really had any cramping until the other day where it made me curl up and that pain wasnt in my ovaries. so hoping for something positive. and my OH is trying to keep his quota lol which is bd every other day and he is due today so he was counting down at 8pm saying he only has 4 hours:haha:


edit: aww your hubby is so sweet. part of me thinks you are pregnant but i dont want to give my hopes up lol


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies hope your all ok apart from oh's been a pain! I had a strange dream that I was reading through the thread and Patrice posted a bfp! Fxd it means something!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hello all

Could you gals enlighten me please?! What's a blizzard? Some sort of ice cream? And Sarina, what's a charlie horse?! I'm intrigued!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Its like when i was pregnant my bbs were hurting and their not hurting at all. But i have noticed that i been eating more and always craving something. 2 days ago it was a chicken alfredo pasta breadbowl from dominos and then yesterday randomly i wanted a cookie dough blizzard. And dh has been letting me get it all to which therefore makes me say no wonder he has been so nice..he thinks im pregnant :haha: And your sharp pains can be a good sign FXed :thumbup: And happy that your OH stepped up now so now you probably wont even need opks if you're not already pregnant :winkwink:

Holly-Ooohhh i hope its a good sign. I want us all to have bfps sooo badly. I will be testing with smu this time so lets see what happens.

Sarah-Sure i can inform you :haha: Yes a blizzard is an ice cream with things such as brownie pieces, candy etc mized with the ice cream..depending on your preference and its pretty good. If you want to look at it the website is https://www.dairyqueen.com/us-en/ click on treats under the big ad and scroll to the right until you see blizzard. And a charlie horse is pretty much like a muscle spasm. Its a sharp pain which causes you not being able to move it for a little bit until it goes away. Hope i helped.

AFM, well im cd3 of whatever it is thats going on. So i havent had a flow yet still. What i thought was a flow only came after i had a bm :blush: then went back light again. Usually when i wake up, my pad is full of blood (sorry tmi) thats because i have a heavy flow but i woke up this morning to a pad that looks like i just put it own. Literally it had nothing on it so i felt like i was wasting pads when i changed it this morning :haha: But once again..after my bm this morning, there was a few drops of blood that went into the toilet and it was crumbly like all the other times. I have no clue why is that and I dont have any clots and if there is a clot its super tiny to the point where it can go unnoticeable :shrug: And i know stress can cause AF to arrive slowly but i havent stressed about it nor am i stressed. I just change my pad in a reasonable time and thats it. So i have no clue why its cd3 and there isnt something i can call a flow. Well i guess i cant even say its cd3 huh :shrug: Oh well we shall see. Oh and i didnt test this morning. Had rushed to the bathroom and forgot to take the hpt with me :dohh: So now i have to wait until the next time i have to go pee to see what it will say. Im thinking its going to say bfn again and its just a whacky AF occurring. But who knows. Like my DH always tells me "Have faith." And yesterday, i craved a blizzard from Dairy Queen and DH surprised me by taking me to Dairy Queen for a blizzard. So dinner consisted of pizza, turkey sub sandwich, churros and a blizzard. But i only ate the turkey sub, and my blizzard. But while driving to Dairy Queen..i was telling DH i dont think its AF because i really only see blood when i do a bm or have an orgasm. And DH didnt look surprised. And he replied, "TBH i have been thinking you are pregnant because i know your periods and this isnt how it acts so i was going to tell you i think you are pregnant but didnt tell you because i didnt want you to go crazy about it and stress out or be disappointed if it is a crazy period." Aww bless him for caring. Well atleast we are both on the same page. So we shall see how it goes. DH and I didnt dtd last night so i guess thats why i didnt see blood until i had a bm which caused the bleeding. But whatever is going on needs to fix itself so i can know.


----------



## bbn2

patrice i really do hope you get a bfp. I have heard that it is normal for some woman to having light bleeding in the beginning of pregnancy. My fx are crossed for you even though we won't get to be cycle buddies lol!


----------



## mzswizz

bbn-I think we will be cycle buddies :haha:

Here's my bfn ladies...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120114_092232.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20120114_092358.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5









img_20120114_092232-inverted.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3









img_20120114_092358-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bbn2

:hugs: we all hate seeing those bfn. It still could be to early though. You just never know.


----------



## bbn2

When i first got my period this past week it was brownish in the beginning and thought well maybe it is ib because the first three days it was brownish and so i tested and of coarse it was negative and then of coarse that night the witch came with a vengance. We have to just keep our faith and believe it will happen some day soon.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah im just waiting for it to come with a vengeance but it hasnt happened just yet. oh well


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- what dpo would you be? and are you sure that the blood is coming from your vagina? because if only after you have a BM you see blood that could be coming from you bottom and thats y you dont see anythign on your pad....

AFM- i am 3dpo (i think LOL) and thats about it haha..nothing really going on with me spurts of cramping here and there..but nothing major at the moment


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I could be between 10 or 11dpo today not sure. And im sure its from my vagina because when i wipe my bottom its nothing but when i wipe my vagina its there. I just think AF is being a witch like normal. And wow 3dpo for you already.


----------



## sg0720

oh okay. last cycle for me to know i got AF i had to insert my fingers and check (i was actually checking CM and CP and wah lah lol) and then a couple hours late i got my full flow..

and yes 3dpo already i cant believe it i am going to try and BD today just cuz you never know lol.. i didnt BD yesterday i was so tired and finally got a good nights rest so my OH just let me sleep. 12 days until AF is due hope she stays away cuz iworked hard this cycle LOL


----------



## mzswizz

fxed for you. Im just waiting for the bleeding to end so i can let the dtd begin :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol. for some reason i dont feel all that confident this cycle maybe thats a good thing tho..


----------



## mzswizz

thats normal. And thats usually when women get a surprise bfp.


----------



## sg0720

i hope. i just keep looking back at the days i DTD and the day i got my pos opk and am like i hope i dtd enough and maybe i should have did more just in case lol..my opk today looked negative. i have 1 opk left lol and 5 preg tests still my son got a hold of all my opks that i taped to the paper and riped them all off i threw them all away lol


----------



## mzswizz

lol your son is saying mommy you dont need these lol


----------



## sg0720

lol hes at that stage where he like to destroy everything he can lol but i cant wait til feb so i knwo if this cycle is a bust or not the 2ww sucks lol


----------



## mzswizz

well we both got to wait until feb. to see if the cycle is a bust or not :haha: if this is af then my next af is due anywhere between feb. 6th-15th. Which is a huge window but hey atleast i know.


----------



## sg0720

my fertile period in February will be between feb 11 and the 17th. and for me AF will be due then feb 29th so i wont test until mayb st. pattys day like i did with my son =] tons and tons and tons and tons and tons of :dust: comeeeee on bfp


----------



## mzswizz

hoping you get your bfp this cycle. I know this is AF. I just know it but not stressing. Going to just bring in a different type of arsenal :haha:


----------



## sg0720

that is such a weird AF and you made me want an oreo blizzard last night LOL but its snowing and i wasnt about to go out lol


----------



## mzswizz

yeah tell me about it. And i finished the rest of it this morning. i want another though :blush:


----------



## sg0720

bet it was good. mayb your OH will get you another today


----------



## mzswizz

yeah it was actually lol. and i finally know whats going on....its AF!


----------



## sg0720

did she come full force?


----------



## mzswizz

not full force but there is a flow. There was alot and a big clot so im officially waiting to ov again.


----------



## sg0720

oh okay well thats good its kind of normal now. and think you half way done with AF:thumbup:

i took a nap and i had a dream i went to mc donalds with my dad and got an oreo mc flurry :haha: thanks patrice LOL...haha


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Now you got me wanting another blizzard thanks Sarina :rofl: And tell me why the flow stopped right after i sent the its my AF message :dohh: Now its back to being barely there...can you say its driving me :wacko:


----------



## sg0720

:rofl:LOL. well wth is going on. AF she either show up full force or not come at all...i think AF is feeling guilty for showing up lol and well you know what she should be lol


----------



## mzswizz

lol she better feel guilty and go grab an egg and get it fertilized :rofl: And i have no clue whats going on. Maybe its because i had an orgasm not too long before i went to the bathroom and saw the flow :blush:


----------



## sg0720

lol that would be nice. i didnt know orgasms could mess things up like that....maybe you should internally check your self to see how much blood is actually by your cervix...cuz that is so weird...


----------



## skyraaa

hey ladies :)

patrice the witch is defo playing games :( x

bloody oh he just said can i go down on u tonight, then said r u clean i said yes iv just had a shower u cheeky fucker, he said i know but u had alot of discharge lately il hav 2 examin it first check it ok ....

can u believe the cheek of it i said dont bother lol he hasnt been down there since iv been preggas 2night will hav been the first time 

anyway iv got a doppler:happydance: cant find anything apart from a wooshing placentre tho still early tho


----------



## sg0720

LOL @ your OH. nice tho that you guys are open like that. and yay for the doppler


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-thats a good idea. Im going to check next time i have to go to the bathroom.

hayley-yes af is playing tricks on me ugh hate it. and usually my dh is sneaky and he waits until we shower then he does it even though i know his intentions :haha: men..they have a way with words and actions.


----------



## sg0720

yeah i think then you will be able to know if maybe its just a lighter flow or something lol


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies ..

Patrice- Sorry to hear AF is here :(
Hayley - Thats cheeky!!


----------



## sg0720

hey holly hows it going today


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ..

Im good today thank you still have a really bad back though because I had work today and did too much! I have tomorrow off though so I can hopefully rest it :thumbup: How are you Serena?


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-Its okay. Now i get to get the ferrol this time and we get to dtd every day yay :rofl:

update: it has officially started...FINALLY!!! so now 4 more days to go before i get to dtd.


----------



## sg0720

Holly- i am doing good. nothing new really goin on over here 3dpo and 12days til AF is due..


----------



## skyraaa

yeah i know cheeky fukker im not being examined lol, not that bothered about getting it anyway lol

hey sheeps yay 4 being in dpo zone 

patrice glad sheis finally here r u gonna class the first day u started bleeding as cd1?

serena, where r u in ur cycle hun?


----------



## mzswizz

yeah im just going by when it started increasing which was on the 12th. So im on cd3 right now.


----------



## sg0720

Hayley- I am 3dpo today.

patrice- glad the tricks are over and AF made a decision


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> Hayley- I am 3dpo today.
> 
> patrice- glad the tricks are over and AF made a decision

oooo i got u and holly mixed up so yay 4 being in dpo zone :) at least u can hav a rest now lol

patrice how mny dpo were u when u got af?


----------



## sg0720

hayley- yes i am trying to relax. keep lookin at my calender like did i dtd enough ect. lol


----------



## mzswizz

around 8 or 9dpo.


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> hayley- yes i am trying to relax. keep lookin at my calender like did i dtd enough ect. lol

fx 4 that :bfp: :)


----------



## sg0720

thank you.


----------



## mzswizz

i think i need to sleep but i dont want to :growlmad:


----------



## sg0720

i felt like that earlier and wen i woke up i felt like i could just go right back to sleep...its pretty boring were i live nothing to do...


----------



## mzswizz

yes its pretty boring over here when dh isnt home and nothing to watch on tv (sigh) i should've just went to visit my family.


----------



## sg0720

yeah my OH is sleeping til like 5-530 and all i have is my son to talk to lol...and you ladies but i want to get out the house i dont care if its winter and it doesnt seem that bad out there....i went to FL once and it was beautiful...that was wen i was like 16 and we were walking and some guy try to hit on me and we told him i was 12 lmao...random i know lol


----------



## mzswizz

right now its like a cold front in florida right now. And the men here suck lol. Since i look younger then 22 i always tell them im 15 :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

LMAO..alot of people think i am like 15 cuz i too look younger then my age especially with my glasses on lol


----------



## sheeps24

Haha you got me confused Hayley! Im waiting to OV at the moment and have some opks and been trying to take folic acid once a day but i keep forgetting! But fxd!


----------



## mzswizz

i mostly where shirt jeans and sneakers and have my hair tied back so they think im still in high school and my height dont do me any justice :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol i agree. same here im like maybe 5'2. and i am the same. with the jeans and sneakers. except in the winter i bring out the boots and jeans LOL and i usually have my hair up too because if its down my son will pull it because its long.

holly- how are the opks going?


----------



## sheeps24

I havent started using them yet! Going to start Monday I think ..


----------



## mzswizz

holly cant wait until you get in the 2ww.

sarina-wow we are the same height :haha: and i can just picture your son yanking your hair. My dh plays around and does that to me at times and i give him this look like if you value your life you wont do that again :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

holly- oh yeah i think you did say that huh...

Patrice- were not very big LOL. wen i hug my oh hes like your short and i look at him like your not much taller lol hes 5'6. and yeah he has pulled some of my hair out before i wanted to knock him out LOL. lol i can imagine you lookin at your OH like that lol


----------



## sheeps24

Me 2! Ive been in the 2ww before but I feel like its different this time maybe because im using opks and taking it more serious! :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol. i hope during this 2ww i keep busy i have things i could do but its not very fun lol..or entertaining..and my OH sleeps all day so time just chuggs along.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-lol yea knock him out isnt the word..i would've knocked him out if he did it again :rofl: And this is so weird because dh and i say the same exact thing you too say AND my dh is 5'6 :rofl: wow thats crazy. And hopefully time will fly by for you like it did for me.

Holly-I think its because of the opks :haha: Atleast now you will know exactly when you ov and it will put less stress on you FXed this is your bfp in the making :thumbup:


----------



## sheeps24

Thank you Patrice :)


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome Holly!


----------



## mzswizz

yay dh is getting off work now soooo hoping we can start the bd sessions early :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

LMAO patrice that is strange..you know i always find at least one person who i have a bit of things in common with which is kind of nice lol.. we even had similar cycles then you got ur AF before me and then your body decided not to wait for me to catch up Lol

haha my OH will be waking up in like 35 minutes cant wait cuz there is nothing to do at least ill have a human to talk to lol my son doesnt count lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Im hoping AF stops early so dh and i can get it on :rofl: Let's hope you get your bfp and then i'll play catch up :winkwink: And i know what you mean. I miss my dh because there is no one here to talk to (physically here because of course i have you ladies to keep me sane :haha: ) And my dogs are already snoring and talking in their sleep :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lol i hope so because i dont want to go thru this again..lol..i cant wait for you to get your bfp either so we can go thru the journey together. i actually cant wait for all of us to get our bfps. and then post pics of our bellys and share our experiences. 

oo.another mini story lol.when i went into labor it was halloween night(technically 11/1 but thats still night for some people lol). and omg we saw some crazy things when i went to the hospital lol...there were some women who looked like prostitutes i dont know if they were real or fake :rofl: my OH said he had to sit next to a guy with assless chaps on :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: now thats a labor story :rofl: I think my dh would've scremaed if he saw a dude with that on :rofl: And i cant wait until we got through the journey together too.


----------



## sg0720

Lol iknow it was something my OH said he was talking to the security guard and they were laughin..but it was crazy..i cant wait to do it all over again i remember everything like it was yesterday. this time i will try to go with no meds...do you have any plans for your labor that would would like to try? i wna get in the tub and do everything i can without medicine


----------



## mzswizz

well seeing that both my mom and sister both gave birth via c-section...i pray that i am able to do it vaginally and i want to do it naturally, no meds whatsoever..Lord give me strength. My mom and my sister are rooting me on for that. My mom doesnt want me to get an epidural nor my sister and i was already turned away from it seeing how it is inserted freaked me out so no thank you :rofl: But yes i want to do it vaginally and naturally.


----------



## sg0720

my mom had all vaginal births and my 2 sister both had c-section with my first i had vaginal delivery and chickened out and got epidural. and that was terrible they would let manuel (My OH) stay in the room and when they were doing it i was havin contractions and they expected me to stay still. i was crying and sweating like crazy and got very nauseous and not to mention that when they were inserting the epidural it hurt i thought worse then my contractions but when it was all over with i felt nauseous for a little bit then i was okay and i didnt feel anything at all. so then when i got to go home from the hospital and til this day when i bend over to give my son a bath or get him dressed and lotion him on the bed my back gets stuck in that position and it take a minute for me to get up and ugh it hurts. and i know that is because of the epidural because i never had back problems before that...never got stuck lol


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies long time no talk!!! any new bfp I'm still super tired! me and hubby got into a physical fight but he didn't hit me in my stomach I'm just nervous that I might lose my baby because all the stress and arguing we doing...I'm praying it stick this time I pray everything is ok


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi everyone!

Hope you're all good?

I've had a good day. Went out for a dog walk with friends, been to work (not so good) and now watching Bridget Jones with a cuppa and some chocolate digestives. Mmmmm! So wanting a cookie dough blizzard right now. They sound amazing. Thanks for the link patrice. I'm going to start a campaign to get Dairy Queens in the UK!

Patrice, what a nightmare AF. Glad she's decided what she's doing so you can kick her ass out the door!

I had something else I was going to post but it's completely gone out of my head!! Having a blonde moment!

I'm 2dpo today and already symptom spotting!! My boobs, especially my nipples, are a little bit fuller and teeny bit tender. Theonly reason I have noticed this is coz i was keeping an eye on them last month, hoping they'd get sore but they never did. I kept squeezing them, willing them to be sore!

I'm obviously hoping this is a good sign but not reading too much into it as I know our bodies like to trick us!!

Question: would anyone consider a water birth? I used to hate the idea but I've heard good things about them lately and like the look of it when they showed one on one born every minute. What do yo all think?

Sarina, my friend has the exact same problem as you with her back and she thinks it due to an epidural she had. Ouchhh!


----------



## sg0720

Erica- i went thru so much strees my whole pregnancy and even one time i went to the ER because i was worried about my baby. i will pray you have a sticky bean and things are okay with you and your OH

Sarah- I am definitely considering a water birth but not at home...your only 1 day behind me im 3dpo and no symptoms. If you dont mind me asking how much did you and your OH bd this cycle just curious.

my total for BDn this week is 4!! thats pretty good from where is started lol Sunday the 8th was the start of my fertile week and we BD 8th 9th and 11th then today the 14th....i prayyyyyyyyyy that was enough to catch our eggy..


----------



## Looneycarter

thanks I'm so nervous about my little baby I love it already...we literary had a fight! I'm so scared but everything is going to be ok I know it and believe God will bring me thru it God blessed me,and the devil trying to take it away but he can't I'm not going to let him


----------



## sg0720

erica- yes i agree and it doesnt help with the new hormones and you and your OH both adjusting and thing but try to be strong and your OH to and you guys will make it thru..me and my OH ended up breaking up for 6months while i was pregnant then argued so much not to mention i had issues with my family it was crazy. 

hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Erica, sorry about your problems with oh :( hope things get better and I'm sure your beans hanging on tight in there.

Sarina, course I dont mind you asking. I'm bad at remembering dates but I o'd on cd19 which was 3 days ago (today is 2dpo). We started early so dtd cd8, cd9, cd11,cd12,cd13, cd15, cd16, cd17 and then cd18. With cd18, we dtd quite late at night and I feel so sure that I ov'd a few hours later in the early hours of cd19! Sorry that's long winded but i 
wasn't sure myself until I started typing! So, I guess we bd4 times during the fertile window? I'm hoping we managed to catch that egg as in the evening of cd19 oh was sick and I was an emotional wreck so we didn't bd.


----------



## Looneycarter

thanks sarina :hug:


----------



## sg0720

sarah- thats pretty good. i BD 2 more times but wasnt in my fertile window jan 1st and dec 30th. fx we both get our BFPs

erica- your welcome. if you dnt mind me asking were u guys aruging over stuff about the baby or something other then that.? me and my OH ended up breaking up because my hormones were crazy and he didnt know really how to deal with it or anything.ect


----------



## Looneycarter

thanks sarah you ladies are awesome I hope you all get your :bfp: soon


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Well, I'm done in so bed time for me.

Night all x


----------



## sg0720

goodnight sarah


----------



## Looneycarter

over something stupid not worth fighting over girl because I kept telling him no and he got all in my face hitting me then I hit him back then it was on we started fighting like people that didn't know each other but he apologized I'm just so scared for my child he didn't hit me in my stomach but I got super out of breath


----------



## sg0720

yeah ihear ya just try to take it easy the next couple of days. and he has to learn to control that. i know he apologized but your pregnant now its a lot different (not saying its okay when you arent) but yeah how are things going now with u too


----------



## Looneycarter

they fine he keep trying to do things to make me happy but idk what I want I just don't see him the same


----------



## sg0720

yeah maybe you guys should really sit down and have a nice talk. and you gota let him kno how you feel. and maybe he really is sorry but he should have did that you know.


----------



## Looneycarter

I know!


----------



## AC1987

Hi ladies!! Haven't been here in a while, was busy all day yesterday visiting with friends :)

Sarina, about 10 pages ago you asked about how i got my bfp? Well my PLAN was to bd every other day after af ended. My last period was Nov 13, but I think we only did it once after af ended, then waited a week, cause I was so dry it hurt :haha: anyways then about 5 days before I ov it was every other day til a day after which I thought I had oved... and then I thought for SURE i was out, I tested negative at 9dpo and then had just given up. But then I was planning on testing with Hayley on the friday I think I was 13dpo. And thats when I got my first positive. :happydance:


Erica, thats no good physical fights with your OH?.... gotta be careful


Patrice good luck on your next cycle :)


----------



## sg0720

Ashley- Thanks


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-2dpo already?! Well cant wait for your bfp :winkwink:

Sarina-How are you doing today and i see you keeping busy in your tww by getting busy :haha:

Ashley-Thanks! how are you today?

Erica-Oh no..i've been there with dh. We never really got a break from each other but we did sit down and talk it out. Even though im not going to lie..it was not all peaches and creme for awhile after because of it but when we use to fight it was more of a pin down from him and i was doing all the hits. But dont worry, it will all get better and if you are worried, i think its best to just get checked out at the doc to make sure everything is fine and to put your mind at ease :hugs:

AFM, well 3 more days to go before the bleeding is due to stop :happydance:. Im cd4 today and dh and i dtd last night :blush: As dh would put it.."the early bird catches the worm" :rofl: Today, dh is off so we are going to spend time together. We have talked about the whole babies thing and dh just wants to have fun and have sex every day which i dont mind. Eventually if we keep it up..we are going to conceive. Tomorrow i have to call the doc so we can schedule our physical for the 25th which would be around my fertile time so hopefully i can get some extra information :blush: But all is well over here. Feels like the weather is warming up which is good too. So good day so far.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- heyyyy there lol yes that is part of me keeping busy during the 2ww and i will be starting school again in like a week. so that will definitely keep me busy and my mind occupied. Your OH has a way with words LOL. and lucky you its like 20 degrees here lol. you know time does seem to be flying..3days left til your period ends that will definitely go by fast.

AFM- i am 4dpo today (were is the time going. thank god) and umm nothing new over here lol my OH let me sleep til 930 this morning and i feel like when my son takes a nap ill be going right back to sleep LOL..shesh. this cycle is definitely different from last cycles because during my 2ww i felt tons of cramping and now i really dont feel anything out of the ordinary except ((sry just rmebered lol) everyday i been having his cramp in my right leg. its annoying but my OH said i need to drink more water which i am so hopefully itll go away


----------



## Looneycarter

yea he was pinning me down because I was beating him but he slapped me a couple times because I made him bleed from the face but we good now


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-yes time will go by fast i know. Cant wait to stop wearing pads :rofl: I hope this is your bfp in the making.

Erica-Maybe you two need to just talk it out and then take some space from each other. That will help. Im not saying seperate or anything. But maybe go out somewhere or hang out with family. A little getaway perhaps.


----------



## sg0720

patrice- i hope so to

erica- glad things are better how many weeks are you now.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I am soooo ready to dtd again :rofl: So im marking down the first day of dtd was cd3 so thats one day marked down :haha:


----------



## sg0720

LOL i want to keep BDn to so then if nothing happened this cycle February we can BD like rabbits:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully i get a february bfp which means i will probably have an october due date.


----------



## sg0720

i conceived my son sometime between the 14th and the 18th and his EDD was november 12th and he was born Nov 1st


----------



## mzswizz

last time..i conceived in february..found out in march and my edd was nov. 16th but had a m/c


----------



## sg0720

Same here..my OH yesterday was saying someting about me being pregnant yesterday and he was like "when you get pregnant....." and then he corrected himself lol and said "well if you get pregnant..." im thinking uh huh i think deep down he would like another child and dont want to admit it and give me the satisfaction of being right lol


----------



## mzswizz

i know our men want us to have their babies but they just dont want to seem so die hard as us :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol thats so true i still dont hear the end of it about how much my son looks like him just makes me roll my eyes lol


----------



## mzswizz

lol yeah men. Well dh wont be able to say that because we look similar :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol alot of people say that me and my OH could pass as brother and sister. lol


----------



## mzswizz

They say the same for me and my DH :rofl: Since he is a year older and i look younger than him..i remember when he was a senior at high school and i went to the office with him afterschool and they said oh who is this..your little sister? And he's like no this is my girlfriend. And she was like oh. I bet some people think i married my brother :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

LMAO...thats funny. i met my OH online then met in person..and we have been together ever since lol


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies hope you are all well 

Afm - Did a opk on Thursday and it was negative did one today and the control line isnt very dark is that normal? It had a very light test line so if I test everyday from now it should be positive soon right? Do I need to test more than once a day?


----------



## sg0720

holly- i would say keep testing because it will eventually get darker. some women do 2x a day in the afternoon and evening because i read that is when LH is at its peak...but its up to you if you want to do 1 or 2 goood luck


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-I agree with Sarina. Just keep testing and eventually it will get darker.

Sarina-Weird! I met my dh online and then in person and we been together ever since!


----------



## sg0720

lol okay this is beginning to get a bit weird lol anything else we should know that similar:haha:

okay so even before i ovulated (i think) me and my OH were cleaning up and when i would bend down i got here really sharp pains in my stomach and lower. and it stoped me in my tracks i had to sit wen i would get up and walk it would happen again...and i am still getting them i was sitting on the couch and then got up cuz manny (my son) wanted something to drink and im like ouch! because it happened again its like a really sharp shocking pain..thats the best i can describe it..and it very painful. 

anyone experience that..


----------



## AC1987

I'm sooooo tired! Went to the mall only managed to go into a couple stores then I needed to sit down. I think I annoyed my dh though he was whining about how I can't even walk. But like Im tired I can't help it.. grrr hes really driving me crazy. I had planned to tell his parents that I'm preg this weekend only I don't know if hes chickening out or what. :( Or like I wanna price baby things not necessarily clothes but like a car seat, stroller things like that. And hes all like "Oh no we don't need to go into that section" umm.. yes we do. AHHH!!!! Like I said driving me crazy. I do love him, but moments like this I want to just climb a tree.. jk.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I have experienced that. Dont know the cause but boy is it painful. 

Ashley-Men! And climbing a tree sounds fun.


----------



## skyraaa

ashley yay ur a olive:happydance:
my blokes same as urs lol think he gets fed up of me talking baby baby baby lol

afm im getting impatient now i want a scan :( hopefully my scan date will b sent thro tomorro 12 weeks is along time 2 wait :(


----------



## sheeps24

I just noticed Hayley and Ashley there is 1 day difference between your olives  You can be bump buddies!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: we ARE bump buddies! :D


hayley lucky your scan is at 12 weeks, mine won't be til atleast week 16 cause the stupid state I live in doesn't do early scans grrrr.. and their thing is just one scan is needed. :(


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Just wrote a post and deleted it by mistake! Arghhh!

Anyways, hello all!

Erica, Hope you are ok today?

Hayley and Ashley, just realised you are olives! Yay!

Holly, those opks always make you think you are never going to ovulate! Just keep on peeing girl. You'll get your positive.

I've been keeping busy today....baked some lemon cake, Ginger cookies and cooked a roast dinner. Had a visit from my mum and a near miss when she opened the cupboard where I keep my folic acid labelled 'mum to be'! Lucikily she didn't see them, the tub had fallen over! Went to visit a friend and came home to find that oh had peeled the spuds ready for dinner! Yay!

Well, 3 dpo today and not much in the way of symptoms. My boobs aren't really sore anymore. Had a teeny bit of twinging earlier for about 10 minutes. It's starting up a tiny bit now too. Oh, almost forgot, increased cm. I'm sure it's more than this time last month!! Guess I have got a few 'symptoms' after all!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley and Hayley-Happy olives!! Cant believe you two are 9 weeks already!!

Sarah-GL hopefully this is your bfp in the making.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks patrice. I'm trying to be relaxed about it all but it's soooo on my mind alllll the time. I dreamt I had a pos hpt last night!


----------



## sg0720

Ashley- my OH is like that when i want to go in the baby section and im not even pregnant yet lol but i cant help myself. We already went looking at breast pumps and things Lol.

Hayley- the way time seems to be flying you will be 12 weeks in no time

Patrice- yeah it sucks. its like wth..

Sarah- happy 3dpo LOL.. sounds good keeping busy..today i kept busy by sleeping a total of 13hours from about 1230am to 930am and then 1pm to 5pm LOL i dont have any symptoms really..just feel normal.

AFM- i had a dream that my mom went to the doctor and came home and was taking a pregnancy test and she told me to take one too well they both were negative. and my mom was happy they were negative i said my your supposed to hope mine is positive she goes oh yeah lol and then i told her i knew it was going to be negative because im 4dpo and implantation hasnt even happened yet and she goes oh yeah. LOL...

i called her and told her when i woke up and she was like dreams are opposite maybe you are i said we will see. fx lol


----------



## StephiiBaby

Hi ladies. Hope we're all good :) 
Got a fertility bracelet a few days back fingers crossed it works!
Any of you ladys heard of smelling and tasteing things early in pregnancy - i could taste pickled onion crisps and smell them. I hate them too :s lol. Keep feeling very sick :/ maybe im just thinking into it too much not due on for another week x


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: Finally told my dhs parents!! However not too happy with how my dh worded somethings, his mom was all like "Why didn't you tell us sooner" and my dh goes "She has a history of miscarriages so we wanted to wait til it was safe" :dohh: ugh I wanted to slap him!! Like first off ONE mc doesn't mean a history, second HE was the reason why we didn't tell sooner! I was wanting to tell them at christmas


----------



## sg0720

stephii- how many dpo are you

Ashely- AWW. well at least you told them now and got it out the way. now thats one less thing to worry about =]


----------



## StephiiBaby

I believe im about 2 weeks :) i didnt have poss ovulation test so im not 100% sure x


----------



## sg0720

so your like 14dpo?? if yes have you tested lol and is AF overdue?


----------



## mzswizz

well went to Miami today and spoke with my mom about the whole ttc thing and learned that she had 3 m/c's and a stillbirth before she conceived my sister. And all her m/c's were between 3-5 months :shock: And also she had cysts like me. She told me what i need to tell my doctor. I told my DH about everything so now he knows im going to get the necessary bloodwork etc to know and if he has to get a SA, he will get one yay :happydance: So now i cant wait for our doc appt. Atleast this will be 1 step closer to our bfp.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice that is really good news that your hubby will do that. and wow you mom i bet went thru alot of heart ache. sorry to hear that. hopefully that info will definitely help you get one step closer like you said. i cant wait!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sarina. And yes my mom did. But atleast she got 2 girls through the struggle. Hoping this will help.


----------



## sg0720

yeah thats true. make sure to keep us updated when you go to the dr

I shouldnt have slept so much i am soo bored Lol

Edit: wow i cant believe only 10days left until my expected AF is due..wow.time is flyin


----------



## StephiiBaby

Sorry my mistake a week and a day po it was later than usual this month x


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies! :) So much going through my mind, leaving for canada this friday. So gotta start packing and getting things ready!

p.s guys, can everyone keep my mom in your thoughts/prayers, shes having surgury tues at 8am.


----------



## loobo83

Hey ladies,

Hows everyone doing?

Ashley - Defo keep her in my thoughts hun.

Well I dunno about anyone else but my hormones are absolutely crazy. Im barking at everyone and just cant shift this horrible mood. Think im also getting annoyed at myself for giviing into food and I can just see myself getting fatter and fatter. just feel bleugh. Hopefully it will shift soon.

Sending my love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sg0720

Stephii- oh okay.

Ashely- will definitely keep her in my prayers. have fun in canada

Loobo- I am doing good. hopefully soon you will be able to shake that mood =] and mayb try eating alot of fruit so maybe you will get full and not eat other stuff.

To all the pregnant ladies who dont have a ticker you should make one LOL


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies hope you are ok :) 

Im freaking out about getting my tattoo now :rofl: i already have 3 but i got it into my head that its gonna be to big so going to go have another look at the design tomorrow!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-will keep your mom in my prayers and have fun in Canada!

Sarina & Holly-How are you ladies?

AFM, today is cd5 for me. I have been spending time with DH. We have went shopping, we've cleaned up and we are now cooking us something to eat. We have scheduled our doc visit for Jan. 25th @ 10am so now i got to wait 9 more days before i go to the doc :happydance: DH and I dtd today and he made me take a test because he says im not really bleeding so i need to just be sure it is AF. I took the digi and then what felt like 5 mins later..it came up negative. And dh still isnt convinced :haha: But i have 2 more days before it stops so yay for that also. Im just ready to get the process rolling so we can get a bfp.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: aww patrice your dh is like opposite of mine! With thinking you are preg when you're not! My dh can't even stand hearing about my period. Hes not necessarily that grossed out but he doesn't wanna hear it.


----------



## sheeps24

Im good thankyou Patrice! Waiting to ovulate which should be any day now!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Yes it took him almost 2 years to become this way now :rofl:

Holly-Cant wait for your bfp :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

Holly- Lol the more you look at it the less you might want to get it LOL 

Patrice- aw you DH is so sweet. i agree with Ashley my OH is grossed out by my AF doesnt want to hear about it lol.

AFM- not much going on...5dpo Patrice were counting together lol your Cd5 and im 5dpo lol. any who lol i had a dream last night that i started bleeding i saw a very little bit of blood but that didnt start til July 4th (i saw the date in my dream) lol my mom believes if you see blood thats good luck hopefully she is right lol...and i spoke to her today and she told me that she feels like she has morning sickness (not possible for her to be preg.) and i told her that she was feeling my symptoms before i do LOL i have no symptoms still..just my normal minor aches and pains lol. and the headache from my LO:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Its funny how we are on the same day but its different phase in our cycle :haha: And hopefully your mom sickness is a good sign for your bfp. They always say mother's know :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies!! 

Ashley - glad you oh finally told!! mine did this weekend too!! And since he seems much more interested/excited - guess he has tp be with his mom checkin up on him now. We've also recovered from our fight type thing and he has gone back to driving nice and safely - phew!! hope your mum's surgery goes well!

also ashley and hayley do we have to do anything special to be bump buddies lol or can we just 'be'! :haha: if u know what I mean??! hehe.. hayley Im suffering the wait for my 12 wk scan appt to come through too...grr..
good luck to those in the 2ww! lots of :dust:


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- i hope so it would be nice. How are you doin

JO- thanks. nice to see that things are better for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Ladies, i just had to change our primary doctor because the previous one doesnt take our new healthcare :dohh: But we have found a woman so yay. New doctor, new start. So now i get to talk my behind off and be comfortable with talking too. I have to wait for the nurse to give me a call back to schedule the appt. But it will still be an appt next week.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- Thats good. and that was quick. i have to find myself a new primary doctor too. my other doctor sucks hes weird too


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i just looked online under our insurance and bam found a new doctor.


----------



## sg0720

lol thats what i need to do.. so im starting school again. and i am trying to figure out how the heck i am going to be able to read and do my english and keep my son occupied lol i might have to pay for a couple days of daycare


----------



## mzswizz

DH and i have decided to do online degrees which means online school it is.


----------



## sg0720

yeah thats good. i am doing online courses too. because its easier then finding a babysitter ect. but harder cuz i am home with him and hes a wild one lol what are you going to school for? i just finished my phlebotomy diploma and now i am continuing for my nursing


----------



## mzswizz

i am going for business administration. I was going for nursing but it was taking forever to even take the pre-requisites.


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies how your day going!!!! 
afm-I'm super tired idk why I'm so sleepy I eat then sleep..I feel so lazy now


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- i have one more class for my pre reqz. and then i am able to start all the nursing stuff

Erica- things are good. and that seems normal for you being pregnant lol


----------



## sheeps24

I feel so sick today blugh :(


----------



## Looneycarter

ugh!! but I get to much sleep I miss out on my favorite tv shows everything ugh I just want some energy


----------



## sg0720

Holly- aww! maybe ovulation is around the corner and your feeling that way

Erica- im not pregnant yet and i wish i had more energy then i do. but i cant help but get tired when i am home all day and im cozy in my home so i just am lazy!!!


----------



## josephine3

I want some energy too!! tho the last 2 nights I've actually been able to sleep without too many vivid dreams which is a real relief!! i still dreamt but not as vividly and only woke up once to pee instead of like every half hour for no apparent reason! I hope this is the start of easier sleeping for me!


----------



## Looneycarter

maybe you are pregnant wink wink :lol: but my sore boobs are fading is that normal I really don't feel pregnant but for the tiredness nd awful gas


----------



## sheeps24

I dont live my OH as u all know so im thinking we should be dtd by now! Oops best get him to get his butt here although he only dropped me at home this morning :rofl: Dam this bad back!


----------



## sg0720

holly- you better give that guy a call LOL and get busy haha. 

Erica- wouldnt that be nice lol. yesterday i slept 13hours(not all at once tho) lol i needed some good rest.

Jo- i hope this is the start of you sleeping better.


----------



## sheeps24

Haha i know i just said to him we need to have sex and hes like OH ok :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao at least he didnt say NO lol maybe thats y your back hurts lol jk


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope it get better lol nd I hope this a sign it was for me


----------



## sheeps24

Haha unfortunately its not :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Last cycle i cramped so much. and this cycle i dont feel nothing i get a cramp here and there that seems to last a few seconds it feels like less then a minute. im not timing them or nothing lol but thats just how it feel. so no symptoms hopes its a good sign.


----------



## Looneycarter

girl mine was intense waking me out my sleep but it got better!!!! I been taking pics every week lol to see some progression but none I'm only 5 weeks lol


----------



## sg0720

lol. aww thats what i plan on doing. when the time comes lol.

when i was pregnant with my son from what i remeber and my OH remebers i didnt feel nothing i missed AF and he said i was starting to get sick and i guess thats how i knew to test. and thats about it.

i cant wait for all of us to share our bump pics


----------



## Looneycarter

I had a miscarriage at 18 I was 11 weeks but my baby was 7weeks I remember some cramps only 1 night no boob pains vomiting and good cravings this one different I pray this one stick


----------



## sg0720

aw. i hope this one sticks for you too.

i forgot when your dr appt is...did you go already?


----------



## Looneycarter

I went friday they confirmed pregnancy!!! I go tomorrow for more blood work for my progesterone nd a scan at 7weeks


----------



## sg0720

aww amazing. i think this will be a sticky bean for you goood luck


----------



## Looneycarter

thanks love I pray every night God allow my baby and I to meet I trust in him and have faith that this baby will make it!


----------



## sg0720

thats right.. if you dont mind me asking do you know y you miscarred. i dont know much about that or why it happens. if its upsetting well talk about something else just let me know =] :hugs:


----------



## Looneycarter

I honestly do not know why I miscarried at 7 weeks my baby had no heart beat,I started spotting,then passing tissue so I don't know why I miscarried but I look at it like it wasn't from God nor was I ready so God took it away but I know this one is God sent!


----------



## sheeps24

Do you ever feel pregnant when you know for certain your not?


----------



## sg0720

oh okay. and yeah i agree with your way of thinking about that.


little bit of a rant...i been holding it in. but here it goes...

My cousin who i dont speak to is pregnant. and she doesnt realize how lucky she is. she is not taking care of herself nor the baby and she is taking all types of pills shes an addict and shes drinking and i found out a couple days ago that she was hitting her stomach because she said her baby is already ruined or messed up. i could just kill her. its like she doesnt deserve to be pregnant sorry. but if your not going to take care of your self and protect that baby. u know. she doesnt even take care of her 1st baby who is now liek 6 and she took pill with that baby too and shes like a little slow in school. its just terrible. makes me sick to my stomach. i know hate is a strong word but i hate her for what she is doing to that unborn baby. and i hope that the doctors will do the right then when that baby is born...she is about 7-8months pregnant. just makes me so sick and not to mention that she is sleeping around. she is 30something years old and its like grow up! and my other cousin who is 20 something who i dont speak to either is the same way addicted to pills and doesnt take care of her daughter who is going to be 3 years old...shes such a beautiful little girl..thanks goodness that the babys grandma is there whos been taking care of her since day one.

whew sorry that was long but it makes me so upset because i know if i get pregnant i will take care of my baby the best i can and then you have these fools who are pieces of garbabe.

thanks for listening if u got this far LOL



Holly--i dont think i ever felt like that


----------



## mzswizz

Erica i felt the same way with my m/c. God knows exactly what he is doing. I know you and baby will be okay.

Sarina-:hugs: yes many women dont know how good they have it. We are over here trying and they are getting pregnant and just dont know what they are doing. Its like grow up and why immature women get to have blessings. But its okay we will have our blessings and God will watch over and protect those children.


----------



## sheeps24

Thats awful! Dont apologise at all it makes me sick too when people abuse them selves while pregnant and they dont deserve to have that child becuase theres people that have been trying for years as we all know and people can just get pregnant straight away then they dont appreciate what they have!


----------



## sg0720

yes i agree with you both. she doesnt even know who the father is ughh..

and yes we will get our blessings soon!!! and i do pray god watches over those children.


----------



## Looneycarter

some woman feel as if kids will stop their lives or put them on hold not realizing that it's a blessings and a gift from God! I will never ever mistreat a child that I've been blessed with some woman don't understand how blessed they are when they have women struggling to get pregnant and it's hard or impossible!!! ugh!


----------



## sg0720

yes exactly...I got pregnant when i was 18 and had my son at 19 and i cant even count how many people told me my son was going to stop me from being successful in life and it will make my life harder bla bla bla..and boyyyyy did i prove everyone wrong.:thumbup: yeah sometimes its hard but you know it will be rough times if i was 30 u know. and my bills are more expensive then my son is. but i made everyone eat their words:haha:


----------



## Looneycarter

mzswizz said:


> Erica i felt the same way with my m/c. God knows exactly what he is doing. I know you and baby will be okay.
> 
> Sarina-:hugs: yes many women dont know how good they have it. We are over here trying and they are getting pregnant and just dont know what they are doing. Its like grow up and why immature women get to have blessings. But its okay we will have our blessings and God will watch over and protect those children.

Thanks hun


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Evening all

Erica, congrats on your confirmed pregnancy! Sticky dust to you...I'm sure everything will work out for you this time.

Ashley, good luck with packing! I detest packing. I usually take ages to do it coz ill start and then 5 minutes later I'll belike...ooh i fancy a cuppa! This happens about 10 times throughout the process! and I'm thinking positive thoughts for your mum. Hope everything goes ok.

Patrice, glad you've got your docs appointment. That's really sweet of you hubby to say he'd be happy to get tested. My oh said he will do that if necessary as he wants a baby so much. And you and Sarina have inspired me to do an online course of some kind. Ive done a couple of evening classes before and not necessarily looking to do something to help me have any sort of career but I always wished I'd carried on learning English literature and language after i left school. It was one one of the only subjects I was good at (you may not believe me after the amount of typos I post but I'm typing fast and being lazy!)

Anyways, I'm really excited about that. Thanks girls!

Sarina, grrrr....your cousin sounds awful (sorry). I totally understand why she makes your blood boil and don't worry, a rant was totally called for!

Holly, what are your other tattoos of?

Phew....long post. And breathe!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Oh, meant to say hello Jo! Hello!


----------



## sheeps24

Hello Sarah my tattoos are abit random .. I have a nice star with leopard print in on my wrist and a awful tattoo my dad did un professionally on my other wrist which i was in the process of getting removed, A japanese cherry blossom branch on my back with a few japanese symbols and then il have my new one if i dont chicken out!


----------



## sg0720

hello sarah yea she is awful!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sheeps24 said:


> Hello Sarah my tattoos are abit random .. I have a nice star with leopard print in on my wrist and a awful tattoo my dad did un professionally on my other wrist which i was in the process of getting removed, A japanese cherry blossom branch on my back with a few japanese symbols and then il have my new one if i dont chicken out!

They sound cool....well maybe not the one your dad did! You sound like a pro so I'm sure you'll be fine! Keep us posted though!


----------



## sheeps24

I will do, I blame my oh because hes like i like you the way you are you dont need tattoos then im like do i really need one lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sheeps24 said:


> I will do, I blame my oh because hes like i like you the way you are you dont need tattoos then im like do i really need one lol

You've got to do what you want to do and try not to be put off but maybe a chat with the tattooist will help. You'll have to post a pic once you've had it done!!


----------



## Looneycarter

I love tattoos...I have 17


----------



## StephiiBaby

Looneycarter said:


> I love tattoos...I have 17

Sorry to barge in the convo, where do you have your tattoos if you dont mind me asking? 
I have one on my wrist and im too much of a chicken to get it finished :/ haha x


----------



## sheeps24

17 wow! Il post a pic of my 2 good ones


----------



## sheeps24

The star one was right after it was done so its swollen .. I had it black and white for a while then had it coloured in ..
 



Attached Files:







35640_10150221134485451_523310450_13353900_1261403_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2









268629_10150709739850451_523310450_19863144_861487_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StephiiBaby

sheeps24 said:


> The star one was right after it was done so its swollen .. I had it black and white for a while then had it coloured in ..

They look amazing.. Was they painful? x


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Erica....17! That's immense! Love it!

Holly, I love those tats. Both are so different which is cool but i can't decide which I like the most.


----------



## sg0720

i have one tattoo


----------



## sheeps24

I didnt really think they were too bad but I cant really remember but I do know the wrist one hurt more

Whats yours of serena? And by the way am i spelling your name right? Ive seen it spelt a few ways and dont want to spell it wrong :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Sarina lol..didnt bother me so i was okay with the way u spelt it lol.

and its of my OH name in a heart:blush: lol


----------



## Looneycarter

I have them on my arms legs wrist foot back and stomach and my chest lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Looneycarter said:


> I have them on my arms legs wrist foot back and stomach and my chest lol

Ooh, I like tattoos on feet! I have no tattoos. Just don't think they'd suit me but i do like them on other people!


----------



## sheeps24

Oh sorry haha i think its because its spelt like that on the first page or i could be wrong so its sarina .. Thats cute ive always wanted my ohs name but i just dont think i could do it just incase anything does ever go wrong then i will regret it


----------



## sheeps24

Best get to bed ladies as its 1am and i have work tomorrow! Goodnight!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Night night!


----------



## StephiiBaby

My only one is on my wrist too.. :) i really need to get it finished but i can never find the courage. haha. Ive got so many planned id have but i hate pain lol xx


----------



## sg0720

tattoos are nice..i think the one i have will be my only one =] 

hows everyone doin tonight..


----------



## peachy905

Good evening ladies. Sorry I have not been posting much. These first few weeks of pregnancy have not been kind to me. I can barely keep any food down. That being said, I am so delighted to finally be preggers!

Wow lots of you ladies have tatoos : ) I went as far as making an appointment at the parlour but chickened out last minute and ended up with a cartilage piercing instead. In hindsight it probably was a good thing I did not get one... as I was going to get it on my pelvis. Anyone have one there? I wonder if it stretches out in a weird way after pregnancy...?


----------



## sg0720

my sister has penguines there and my OH said when she gets pregnant there gona look like flying birds hahaha


----------



## peachy905

lol oh my I can practically picture the penguins stretched horizontally haha. Your ds is adorable. Gosh, that smile just lights up his face!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-:rofl: I just imagined that imagine of the penguins :rofl:

Wow alot of you ladies have tattoos. I have none but i have had my tongue pierced. Thats as far as i went. I wanted a tattoo on my side (a dragon) but dh talked me out of it so no tattoos for me unless they're henna :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

aww peachy thank you

lol patrice i know i was laughn so hard when he said that lol...and i HAD my belly button pierced til i got pregnant now i regret it lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Yeah i HAD my tongue pierced but after awhile guys ALWAYS paid attention to it and then they always was wondering if i put it to use :rolleyes: but its like if i do...only for my dh...men :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao right ahaha guys these days not all girls are the same shesh


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I know right and DH was like geesh now they know our little secret :rofl: So i removed it and DH was like good now you look innocent but when we in the bedroom we both know what goes down :rofl: Only my dh :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

LMao thats funny he definitely has a way to put things he has to say lol....ugh my son wont relax lol


----------



## mzswizz

yes dh is very outspoken as you can see. Right now im trying to relax. I have a terrible migraine at the moment :nope:


----------



## sg0720

awwwwwwwww my son is driving me mad....ugh...wish i had a babysitter once a month id be happy lol


----------



## skyraaa

sarina iv fixed ur name on first page silly me :blush:

well dont i feel rough 2day my head is banging and i feel sick my tits ache :( i hope it all starts getting better soon dont know how many more days i can put up with this lol 

hope ur all doing ok sorry iv not been on much been busy working and feeling ill :( xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi ladies .. Just poking my head in here :) Me & OH been NTNP for a fair few months now, but not really dtd very often. Just last night we were talking about the prospect of actually having another baby n might TTC properly! Not even really sure how to do it! Think ill just start with more sex! Oh will be more than up for it.. Always moans he don't get enough :s oops. Hello all anyway!xx


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies! 

Patrice - Thats funny! Ive wanted this quote on my arm for a long time and oh managed to make me not want it before so this time im like no im not listening to you! And the pains not all that bad! 

Sarina - The penguins thing made me laugh!!

Hayley & Peachy - Sorry you both havent been well

Afm- My back is feeling the tiniest bit better today and it is such a relief i feel so happy like i should celebrate haha this last 2 weeks i have been in absolute agony! Hopefully this is the start of it getting better especially as its ov week :rofl: Im going to do another opk before i go to work i read that you shouldnt use the first morning pee, I dont know if thats true though ..

Hello Jadey :)


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi sheeps :)


----------



## AC1987

Wow so I had alot of catching up to do! 

Jo, I think we just "are" bump buddies.... :haha: Some people put it in their signatures. But I can remember who my buddies are. haha!


Thanks everyone for the good thoughts for my mom, apparently shes at the hospital now, her surgury is in an hour. Ugh I'm a bag of nerves! Hate being so far away at timmes like this :( 


So I had the strangest dream the other night!! Ok well lets start off by me and my dh having a little bit of an arguement, see I don't want to know the sex of the baby, all of a sudden hes like "Uhhh yes we're finding out" so anyways comments were made back and forth and it ended in me saying "Fine then you won't be invited to any scans" I don't mean it.. but I said it. Then I have this dream we're getting our scan, and it shows it on the baby and the baby turns its head towards the screen and is like "Please don't find out what I am" it seriously gave me a creepy feeling and then I woke up :haha: I'm sure its hormones causing it!


ps.. not to fond of tattos, but thats just me :winkwink:


----------



## sheeps24

Can any one help me with these opks? My control line isnt very dark anyway

The pic on the left is yesterday and the right one today .. Is it positive?
 



Attached Files:







CD15.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2









CD16.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sheeps24

I have just took a better pic of todays and i think it is positive so that means if i arrange to see oh tomorrow and dtd i should be ok? Have to get to work now though!


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-Hope you feel better.

Jadey-Welcome to the family!! :haha:

Holly-Glad your back is feeling better. Hopefully dtd wont mess it up again :haha: And from what i see...your today test looks positive. Its best to try and get your OH today but tomorrow is also good because it would be ov day. So gl :thumbup: Its exciting because that means you will be in the tww soon yay :happydance:

Ashley-Your mom is in our prayers. Dont worry, everything will be okay but I know exactly how you feel because im the same way with my mom.

AFM, Im cd6 today and looks like AF is trying to end today which is good for me. Im still waiting for the call back from the new doctor so i can schedule the appt. Hopefully i can schedule on the 24th which would be a day earlier than the previous appt. I have noticed that after the talk with my mom, dh and making moves to start the medical process....i am sooo much at ease now. I think its because now i know dh is onboard for doing the SA and he says its no problem to him which makes me feel even better because i know he would be able to deliver a sample. Also im at ease because now we are going to get answers and i have faith that this will lead us to a baby or babies. I think God hasnt blessed us with children yet because we needed to seek medical attention and get problems (if there are any) solved. I believe this is a step closer. Whether we get pregnant this cycle or months down the road. Atleast i know we did what we needed to do and i know that it will happen.


----------



## AC1987

I like your positive thinking Patrice! Thats great about your DH agreeing to a SA if needed. I know ALOT of guys who wouldn't do it.


My midwife appt is today at 1:30... hoping my dh doesn't forget! As I was told on the phone I can't be late or they will reschedule it...


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Good day to everyone! I'm feeling particularly perky today! Don't know why!

Sarina, the penguin tattoo sounds great. Made me chuckle especially as penguins don't fly!!

Holly, yay to your opk! Bet you're relieved to finally see that line! Happy bd'ing!

Ashley,hope your mums op goes well and eww to your dream! Weird!

Welcome back peachy, hope your sickness passes soon. The things we subject ourselves to in the name of having a baby!!

Patrice, ding dong the witch is (almost) dead! I'm happy you can get back on the baby train!

Hi hayley, feel like event spoke for ages. How are the boobs doing?

I've a question about montgomerys tubercules! It dawned on me today that I look at my boobs every morning in the mirror at the moment!! Sorry if tmi, but I have those little bumps on my nipples a lot of the time but this morning there seemed to be loads! So much so, that my left nipple looked almost completely white (sorry!). What I wanted to find out was whether the bumps that are usually linked to pregnancy are only on the aereola or can they be on the actual nipple itself? I'm 5dpo today! This 2ww is flying by!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> I like your positive thinking Patrice! Thats great about your DH agreeing to a SA if needed. I know ALOT of guys who wouldn't do it.
> 
> 
> My midwife appt is today at 1:30... hoping my dh doesn't forget! As I was told on the phone I can't be late or they will reschedule it...

Good luck at your appointment Ashley! Wow, an emotional day for you with this and your mom. Keep us posted on both!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Jadey-x said:


> Hi ladies .. Just poking my head in here :) Me & OH been NTNP for a fair few months now, but not really dtd very often. Just last night we were talking about the prospect of actually having another baby n might TTC properly! Not even really sure how to do it! Think ill just start with more sex! Oh will be more than up for it.. Always moans he don't get enough :s oops. Hello all anyway!xx

Hi jadey! Welcome to the thread....good luck with your baby making.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-GL at your appt today. 

Sarah-Those bumps are related to pregnancy. But some women get them normally. But hopefully yours mean that your bfp is in the making :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

I just spoke with the nurse at the new doctor office and she said she should be giving me a call back in 30 mins to schedule the appt yay :happydance: I havent been so anxious and ready to get blood drawn before :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Well that was fast...im scheduled to go in....TOMORROW @ 9AM :happydance: They sais they couldnt book both DH and I on the same day sooo he will be going next week Tuesday on the 24th which is his day off. Well seeing that I will be on cd7 of my cycle..im hoping they can keep an eye on me and see if i get mature follicles etc so atleast we have a time frame of ov or maybe they can help induce it or something. Im just happy that we are finally going somewhere and atleast I can talk to the doctor and maybe she'll say that she will demand dh to get a SA :haha: But yay im excited. Atleast now im getting things done in the beginning of my cycle soooo by the time i get the results back..i will probably be in my fertile window...hopefully.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

That's such great news patrice! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Jadey-x

Any good bd positions for gettin pregnant! Lol sorry if that's a really stupid question. 

Mzswizz - I don't really get a lot of the ttc lingo so I'm not quite sure what your appointment is for 2mz, but hope all goes well :) xx


----------



## bbn2

Patrice, good luck with your doctors appointment tomorrow. I am excited for you to get some answers.


AFM I am now on cd7 and the witch is starting to leave. I can't wait to start baby dancing. Last cycle i will probably strart using opk's around cd 16 since i ovulated on cd 20 last cycle. Wait a minute who am i kidding I will end up testing every day. I am gonna try not to. will see. I hope this cycle is it for me. I really want a baby girl. We have a little boy that is five and we really want a girl to complete our family. well i have to go for now i gotta go withdraw some money for the tooth fairy lol! My son lost his first tooth last night and we did not have cash on hand so gonna do it tonight. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-Thanks. I told DH and at first he freaked out because we didnt have the same day but he calmed down and was like okay :haha: Either way it goes...im going to be with him with his physical. He just wont be there with mines.

Jadey-Im going for a physical and while im there im going to ask for bloodwork etc so i can figure out if anything is wrong with me because its been almost 2 yrs after m/c that we havent had any luck having a successful pregnancy. And also SA means semen (sperm) analysis. Its where the guy gives a sample of his sperm and they check the quality and quantity of it. MY dh (dear husband) never had one so im thinking they might ask him to do one once i bring up our situation. And i think for position wise, missionary (him on top). They always said that but i think you can conceive in any position to be honest. As long as you lay down with legs up for 15-30 mins after bd you should be good.

bbn-Im 1 day behind you. Im cd6 today. Hope this is it for you too. And aww the tooth fairy. The legacy continues :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

i got my scan date through its the 6th of feb :happydance: a bit happy right now lol

patrice yay 4 doc app :) x


----------



## mzswizz

yay for the scan hayley. Thats when my next af is due its between the 6th-15th that it can be due. And im happy because now i got my appt so we both got our appts set yay for appts :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Very cool for getting a fast appt patrice!!

aand thats great hayley!! :D


My moms in recovery now.. getting updates from my sisters, they're waiting til they can go in and see her and then they'll let me know.

I'm panicing a little because I have yet to recieve a text from my DH about if hes gonna be able to take me to my appt or if I'll end up having to reschedule..


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> Very cool for getting a fast appt patrice!!
> 
> aand thats great hayley!! :D
> 
> 
> My moms in recovery now.. getting updates from my sisters, they're waiting til they can go in and see her and then they'll let me know.
> 
> I'm panicing a little because I have yet to recieve a text from my DH about if hes gonna be able to take me to my appt or if I'll end up having to reschedule..

hope ur mum is recovering well, wot appt u got 2 go 2 is it a mw one or scan?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

bbn2 said:


> Patrice, good luck with your doctors appointment tomorrow. I am excited for you to get some answers.
> 
> 
> AFM I am now on cd7 and the witch is starting to leave. I can't wait to start baby dancing. Last cycle i will probably strart using opk's around cd 16 since i ovulated on cd 20 last cycle. Wait a minute who am i kidding I will end up testing every day. I am gonna try not to. will see. I hope this cycle is it for me. I really want a baby girl. We have a little boy that is five and we really want a girl to complete our family. well i have to go for now i gotta go withdraw some money for the tooth fairy lol! My son lost his first tooth last night and we did not have cash on hand so gonna do it tonight. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

Hey, have you heard of the Shettles method? It's something to with trying to specifically conceive a boy or girl. Gladthe witch is on her way out.


----------



## AC1987

Its a weird appt :haha: I have an appt to see a nurse to assign me to a midwife... not exactly sure what that means, as far as I know its just gonna be bloodwork and questions.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Atleast your mom is now in recovery. And hopefully your dh will make it in time.


----------



## sg0720

hello everyone

Patrice- so happy about ur appt.!!! icant believe how quick they got you in!

Hayley- feb 6 is gona come in no time for your scan

Ashley- hope you dr appt goes well today and ur DH will make it. fx things go good for your mom. Your dream maybe it was a sign for the babys gender to be a surprise. the suspense would kill me lol id have to know...would your DH be able to keep a secret?

BBN (forgot name sorry lol)- good luck this cycle i hope you catch your eggy!

Jadey- Welcome!

Sarah- IMO whats going on with your nipples could definitely be pregnancy related.

Holly- i would definitely get to BDn today and tomorrow if possible

Sorry if i missed anyone LOL alot to catch up on.


AFM- 6dpo:happydance: 9more days until expected af:thumbup: cant wait looking forward to see what is going to happen. i still dotn have any symptoms that charlie horse feeling has now switched to my left leg..and all i have really felt was this feeling mainly on my left side..not sure how to describe it not quite cramping but maybe:shrug: lol not 2sure.....other then that still same ol same ol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Cant wait for your bfp. I hope you catch the egg this time :thumbup: And yes i was shocked how fast they got me in especially seeing that i am a new patient. But i am glad i am able to go in so early in my cycle also.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- yeah that is a good thing because maybe they will be able to do more testing early on in your cycle. and i am not looking into too much of anything lol dnt wna get disappointed if my body's just being weird lol. but this charlie horse feeling is sooooooo annoying and how dare it switch legs lol...

random info--we just got a ton of snow lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Yes i am hoping they can help bring on a bfp this cycle. If not then next cycle maybe they can :blush: And so far we have a ton of cool breeze and sun.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- how nice. that is beautiful weather lol. other then the nice weather how ya doin


----------



## mzswizz

Im doing pretty good. Finally happy to get the ball rolling and not stressed out about my cycles anymore since now im going to the doctor. But i have had a migraine for a few days and it finally went away. And now im just tired. Oh and i made a dtd list on my ttc journal so i can keep track on when we dtd :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Lol i keep track on my app on my phone and the other day after me and my OH dtd he says now i gota go put it in my calender Lol. im doing pretty good too i am a little stressed about starting school just a lil nervous how i am going to be able to read/study during the day with my son lol...mayb ill have to find energy and stay up late at night...but cant wait for the next 9days to fly by =]


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies i just got home from work and my back is not good now! Can barely walk! But iam worried that because me and oh cant dtd today that we will miss it :( I gt my positive at lunch time ish today and i wont be able to see him until tomoro at about 6 onwards so i will miss it wont i :(


----------



## sg0720

holly- i think u have a chance because you o day is actually tomorrow so i would say make sure u dtd tomorrow


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-:rofl: Our men have a way with words dont they :rofl:

Holly-You still have a chance because you are going to o tomorrow some women even get pregnant at o+1 so you are still in the game


----------



## sheeps24

Here is a better pic of my opk
 



Attached Files:







CD16..jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- yes they do!

Holly- it looks positive to me


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it looks positive Holly.


----------



## sheeps24

It sucks we cant dtd today :( but hopefully itl be ok if we dtd tomorrow and were havent done it any days before now so were not giving ourselves much hope lol


----------



## sg0720

lol you never know i panic wen i dnt dtd wen im ovulation lol i need all the sperm i can get lol


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-I think you have nothing to worry about. Just dtd and you should be fine. You never know what one time of dtd during ov can do :winkwink:


----------



## sg0720

your definitely right partice


----------



## sheeps24

Its akward because i only see my oh from friday - monday and sometimes thursdays so if my ov day has been on a monday tuesday or a wednesday we have probably been missing it, And i said to him were not giving ourselves much chance doing it once so we will have to do it more than once and he said im not a machine! :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

yes hopefully we get some more bfps in here soon.

holly-:rofl: yes they are!!! you would think that they wouldnt complain for more sex :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

holly- tell him he has to learn Lol. practice makes perfect lol

Patrice- yes we do.


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: practice does makes perfect :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Lol yes ma'am it does lol


----------



## sheeps24

:rofl: I know he wont be complaining tomoro :rofl: Although we both have bad backs at the moment from doing lifting and stuff at our jobs! :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

when i BD it is a bit painful down south but i just suck it up lol cuz i complain bout BDn so wen i get it i take it even tho sometimes i wna stop only cuz it hurts tho


----------



## mzswizz

when i bd it feels like my uterus hurts :blush: sometimes im like hello you dont suppose to be that far you better push back and then he gets all cocky like what am i too big for you...men and their egos :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao when i tell my OH he tells me he puts it all the way in my throat (from my vagina to my throat) im like whatever lol


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: yes my dh is sooo full of himself. he's like oh yeah dont make me impregnant your heart im like wtf :rofl: only him. Its like i cant stop laughing but at the sae time trying to dtd so we have our funny moments.


----------



## sg0720

lmao..we have had alot of funny moments during our BDn sessions lol


----------



## mzswizz

yeah and alot of bloopers :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao....one day my head ended up goin thru some empty boxes at the end of his bed lmao this close to when we met


and ladies i made an appt for tuesday the 24th at 740 am to talk to my doctor about those sharp pains ibeen getting. =]


----------



## mzswizz

one day dh and i were dtd and i went to roll on top and we ended up rolling off the bed rofl and yay for the appt. You have it on the same day as my dh's appt :thumbup: And hopefully they can do a pregnancy test too because wouldnt you be only 2 days away from af due date?


----------



## sg0720

lmao patrice we have almost fallen off the bed before too hahahah. yes that is 2 days before AF is due but i wouldnt wna test then its too soon lol...my 10miu tests are more sensitive then theres lol...but i hope she schedules me for a scan because with that you can see if i have cysts and whats going on in there...when they feel around they can only feel so much


----------



## mzswizz

yeah we broke one side of the bed and fell off one time too :rofl: And yes i wouldnt trust the doc test neither unless they do a blood tests. And i got to get an u/s to see if my cysts grew in size or not.


----------



## sg0720

cysts are terrible. make sure to keep us updated wen u got to the dr i hope everything goes good


----------



## sheeps24

:rofl: Thats hilarious! Impregnating your heart! Last time i dtd it really hurt my stomach but i think its all bad back related so il just suck it up haha


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I will keep you ladies updated on everything. Hopefulyl something gets done and I just dont talk for my health.

Holly-The things us women take to conceive :rofl: Men have it easy.


----------



## sheeps24

I know! I keep telling OH he has it easy!


----------



## mzswizz

my dh knows he has it easy thats why he doesnt complain about things now :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Haha im hoping that when I have a baby and he sees it all he will see that he does have it easy! Now hes like oh you women just moan i could have a baby no problem! :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: oh yes i think when i deliver, my dh will pass out :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Lol i was watching one born every minute and now matter how hard the dads go in they end up crying so i asked my oh if he will cry he said yes lol! Ive never seen him cry in 4 years!


----------



## mzswizz

i know my dh will cry because he shed a few tears on our wedding day.


----------



## sheeps24

Aww .. I hope my oh cries i want to see him cry! Not in a mean way!


----------



## mzswizz

i know my dh will cry with joy. But i think seeing a man cry especially when a child is born is a wonderful thing because it brings so much joy.


----------



## AC1987

FINALLY back from my appt!!! omg I swear it took all afternoon!!

Ok so we get there, after it took us ages to find parking, we parked around 1pmish... go in ask at the front desk where the midwife clinic is, I get looked at like I have 3 heads, then 2 guys are rambling through papers and calling looking for the place... hmm. So finally after 20 mins 1:20pm this guy is like "Try the ob-gyn place" so I go there and ask if I'm at the right place and YES I was, but apparently they wrote my last name wrong, and also I had to be at desk C not B... so find desk C get registered in. Fill out lotsa forms. See the nurse, it was weird first it was a group session with just the woman then afterwards it was where you bring in your spouse for a private chat. So that all went well. Then had to go for blood work this is about.. 2:30 so I go in... this lady I dunno if she was new but OMG she like dug the needle around while it was in me! I was like OUCH! and almost yanked it out, til finally she took it out to actually put it in the blood vessel this time. UGH! 
About 3pmish we went to talk to the billings department, after this brief visit with this lady who acted like we were wasting her time, she sent us to medicaid which thankfully was at desk C not too far. We already told her we wouldn't qualify! But nooo she sent us there anyways. So after hearing that no we don't qualify we see ANOTHER billings lady, who was SO much nicer and actually listened to what we had to say. Also my next appt is Jan 31st :)


----------



## mzswizz

Wow Ashley you had a rough visit. Well atleast you got what needed to be done and now your next appt isnt far away at all.


----------



## josephine3

wow ashley they gave u the runaround!! my first appt was just me and midwife in one room for an hour, all forms been filled out beforehand at home.. still not had bloods done tho i want to go to a different hospital than the one our docs routinely use so gotta wait for that.. my next mw appt isnt till the 1st march tho!!


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies!!! sorry to hear about your terrible doctor visit!! 
afm-I'm still extra sleepy but I'm getting better lol


----------



## sg0720

Ashley- Happy your appt. is over and went well minus the few people who dont know much lol

Patrice and Holly- I cant wait to get married and see how my OH reacts. When my son was born he was so happy.but he didnt cry lol...im suprised. but i have seen my OH cry before


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Evening all 

Holly hope your back gets better. That's crap. But you're still in with a chance for sure!

And Ashley, your appointment sounded like a nightmare! Hope the next one goes a bit smoother!

Loving the comedy sex stories ladies!! I'm quite a clumsy person generally so the whole falling off the bed thing is something I'm familiar with! It's good to have a laugh when you're dtd sometimes! It's not like movie sex at all....well, unless it's a comedy!!


----------



## sg0720

sarah- lmao join the fallin off the bed club hahaahah


----------



## josephine3

I dont think i've ever had a movie sex moment lol.. mind you as a teenager when i lost my virginity I did have new sheets in deep red and white, rose petals scattered on the bed and champage for the occasion!!! Made it really special!


----------



## sg0720

JO- that is special now i look back i am glad it wasnt anything special with anyone i slept with but my OH lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Ooh, Jo, I don't think I've ever had a rose petals and champagne moment! Perhaps if we get a bfp, I will do that! I probably won't feel like doing it though and it would probably set of oh's hay fever! Hmm...not so romantic!


----------



## sheeps24

Haha thats funny Sarah falling off the bed! I just watched a programme on people losing there virginity there was come cringy stories! There was a comment made I find very true, the hottest thing than having sex is not having sex .. If that makes sense!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: oh we're talking funny sex stories? Well I haven't really had any ROMANTIC ones.. but funny yes. Like after watching the great sperm race after my dh.. finished. I shouted "Swim little ppl including the dude knitting!" :haha: :haha: We've had plenty of awkward sex moments too.. but those are embarassing :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

i lost my virginity at 14 :blush: wish i would've waited :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Haha thats funny! I was 15 Patrice but it was with my OH and im still with him now :) Ive parped before by accident thats very embarrasing but easily done! Especially when its air being released :blush:


----------



## sg0720

i was 15 years old when i lost mine.


ladies i finally feel a pain for the first time at 6dpo its in my wayy low abdomen on my left side and its making the left side of my lower back ache and lasted more then a minute come on eggy implant for mama pleaseeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## sheeps24

Saw this today and thought you ladies might like it!

Yay sarina I hope this is a good sign
 



Attached Files:







402508_307702899265454_284181951617549_754490_1257551907_nn.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sg0720

LOL sheep that is funny and thanks


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-i didnt lose my virginity to my dh but he lost his virginity to me and been with him ever since :blush: And i love the quote..it's funny.

Sarina-Come on eggy implant so we can see another bfp on the list.


----------



## Looneycarter

sigh! I lost my virginity at 18 and now I'm 21 lol but oh well I guess

sarina I hope that's the little eggy implanting


----------



## sg0720

hell i shoulda waited til i was 18 lol

thanks ladies i sure hope so.


----------



## mzswizz

i should've waited until i got married (which was at 19 :rofl: )

And Sarina-we all hope its the little eggy implanting.


----------



## AC1987

I was 24 when I lost my virginity... sadly it was AFTER my honeymoon. Had NO idea my dh had THAT many nerves, but he was also a virgin so maybe thats why?


----------



## sg0720

i will be back a little bit later gona eat =]


----------



## sheeps24

Thats awesome ashley that you both lost it together and were married :)


----------



## Jadey-x

Thanks everyone for welcoming me to this thread! Lmao at all the funny sex stories!! Wish I had one to add! Ill keep thinking. 

Thanks for explaining mzswizz, n hope all goes well!!

I lost my virginity when I was 14 aswell .. 

So everyone, had my last period on xmas day (joy) when am I likely to be ovulating again. I believe its around 10-12days after first day of last period is that right?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-wish my dh had nerves :rofl: he was totally prepared :rofl:

Sarina-Speaking of foo..i need to get me something to eat.

Jadey-Depending on your LP (luteal phase) determines how many days before next AF is due. If its the normal 14 days then it would be 14 days before next AF.


----------



## AC1987

So anyone have any idea how I can word it to my midwife that I'm not gonna go on birth control after birth? :haha: I was kinda getting pressured into it, they suggest waiting 18 months til trying again but no way! I'll be waiting probably 6 months.


----------



## sg0720

Ashley- i would be like (midwife) i will not be on birth control after birth.

i might have come to a conclusion...that

drinking plenty water helps your CM. since i have been drinking alot of water my CM is clear and thinner


----------



## peachy905

Never heard of waiting for 18 months until TTC again... is there really a medical reason behind this? Anyways, I would just say nothing and if you do get pregnant again, and want to use the same midwife, cross that bridge when it comes. Ashley, did you do a 7-8 week ultrasound? What do you see on it excatly that early?


----------



## AC1987

I have NO idea its just up in there write up that they suggest you wait that long :p I however won't be.
And no :( Never had an ultrasound, I don't know when I will get one, most likely not til week 16 as thats the earliest they do them here..


----------



## peachy905

Oh... I thought timining of ultrasounds were standard. Learn something new everyday! 

Gosh, that pic you have on your profile make me crave desert. I would love a panecotta right now : P


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I wouldnt tell her anything or just say you dont want to be on it. My sister conceived 3 months after she gave birth even though they didnt think it was a good idea for her seeing that she gave birth via c-section but what they dont know wont hurt them :haha:

Sarina-Yes water does help with cm.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- i am going to use my last opk in like 40 minutes....because i know for a fact i ovulated i had the positive opk, cramping, and clear watery cm..

and when i went to the bath room i had increased CM clear watery stretched a bit...and i was doing research bad bad bad LOL and it said thats common in early pregnancy but i think im pulling hairs with that one lol fx tho ya never know lol


----------



## mzswizz

yes sarina it is common in pregnancy so you may be getting your pregnancy symptoms and the cramping could've been implantation fxed :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

i hope so lol i feel normal other then that the pain lasted a little bit its gone now..and about an hour and a half is when i noticed the cm fx. lord please let this be my BFP


----------



## mzswizz

fxed for you Sarina :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

thanks. im trying not to give my hopes up and blow it off i pray my opk is negative or im gona be sooooo confused lol


what r u up to patrice. anythign new going on


----------



## mzswizz

just applying for a job right now and kind of nervous about tomorrow. what about you? And opks can be positive when a woman is pregnant too.


----------



## sg0720

i am about to go pee on it lol its been 2 hours. i think your appt will go good tomorrow i will be checkin on here to see how it goes =]


----------



## mzswizz

thanks and cant wait to see the results.


----------



## sg0720

oh my lord. wth is going on.

ITS POSITIVE... 

patrice save me lol what is goin on

EDIT: the first pic is less then 1 min after

the second pic is 2min after

the third pic is 5min after
 



Attached Files:







6dpo less than 1min.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3









6dpo 2min after.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









6dpo 5 min after.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Looneycarter

when are you going to test sarina I'm ready for you to poas your symptoms sound like mine were I hope you get that :bfp:


----------



## Looneycarter

get a pregnancy test sarina lol


----------



## sg0720

erica- i have 5 of them lol 

but im only 6dpo lol


you should pee on an opk see if it looks like mine lmao


----------



## Jadey-x

Thanks mzswizz, ill keep an eye on my CM around that time? I think I've interpreted that right, although don't know what it stands for :haha: 

Sg0720- although I don't know what an opk is or what those pics you posted mean, hope you get your BFP! When can you test?


----------



## Jadey-x

Thanks mzswizz, ill keep an eye on my CM around that time? I think I've interpreted that right, although don't know what it stands for :haha: 

Sg0720- although I don't know what an opk is or what those pics you posted mean, hope you get your BFP! When can you test?


----------



## mzswizz

Jadey-CM means cervical mucus which is pretty much the discharge you get everyday but it changes during the different phases of your cycle.

Sarina-Well pregnant women get positive opks :winkwink: Let's hope thats whats going on. They always said that opks detect before hpts. So hoping this is your bfp in the making :thumbup: When will you start testing?

AFM, i should be at my doctor's office in the next hour or so so not really going to give a full update until after i come back. Be ready for a rant :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies got my new tattoo and LOVE it!! Here you go ...
 



Attached Files:







100_1433.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AC1987

Good morning everyone! I am soooo sleeepppyyyy... got ALOT of housework to do, been kinda slacking off oops! Ahh well my dh won't have anything to complain about at noon plan on making the place spotless :winkwink:


----------



## Jadey-x

Thanks mzswizz, looking forward to hearing how your appointment went!

Sheeps I LOVE that tattoo!!

AC1987 - also feeling SO tired today, didn't sleep well. Luckily I got a lot of my housework done monday, but was supposed to tackle my ironing pile today - oops. Hehe


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-love the tattoo. It looks real good.

Ashley-i know what you mean. I am sleepy myself. I have alot of cleaning to do and i have to cook dinner.

AFM, I am still waiting to be called. I just filled out the new patients paperwork and i think my hand is going to fall off lol. Atleast when i do concieve i wont have to worry about filling out alot of papers because i will just go to my ob/gyn.


----------



## AC1987

omg I cannot believe how much paperwork there is lately whenever you sign up to see a doc or whatever. A few years back it was ONE sheet, now its like PAGES :haha:

Ahh I'm lazy today, for lunch I'm just defrosting some sweet and sour meatballs from the freezer and dinner something with chicken don't know yet.


----------



## bbn2

wow this thread moves fast

someone asked me yesterday on here if i had heard of the shettles method to try and conceive a girl. I can't find the post but yes i have and am gonna try some of it out this month. gonna dtd up untill three days before o. The girl sperm are suppose to out last the boy sperm during the journey to the egg. I want a baby girl soooo bad :)

Patrice- i hope your doctors visit goes well and you find out some helpful information.

Holly- I love that tattoo, it looks great

Sarina- I have my fx crossed for you. Are you gonna get a pregnancy test soon?

and to any newcomers welcome. You will love this thread, I know I do :)

AFM the witch has left the building lol! I am so excited to start dtd so we can make a baby girl. I told dh he is mine for the next two weeks so be prepared. I hope i o the same cd as last time so we can do the shettles method. 

I went to my sister n laws baby shower over the weekend. She is having a girl and I had a blast. I can't wait till I can buy pink bows and dresses. If we do have a boy I will still be thrilled though. My son wants a brother and the funny thing is since we have started trying he has been bringing up a brother and we have not said anything to him about having a new sibling. A couple weeks ago he was like are you gonna have a baby mom. I said no honey. And a couple days after that he said am i gonna have a brother when i go to first grade(he is in kindergarten). I said I am not sure do you want a brother he said yes and i said what about a sister you want a sister. He said no a brother. LOl! 

AC you just reminded me I have to go take something out of the freezer for dinner lol!


----------



## mzswizz

now time for an update. today i am cd7. looks like AF is finally stopiing thank goodness. I went to my new doctor and I must say i love her already :haha: Well they told me that they really dont consider me as having fertility issues until i have 3 m/c's. She says im young so seeing that my cycles can be out of whack is normal. Also she said from what i told her..it seems like im not ov'ing regularly soooo she made me do bloodwork to check my hormones and some other tests and then we are going to work from there :happydance: Also, i am scheduled for a transvaginal u/s @ 3pm today to make sure everything is okay and the cysts havent grew or anything :happydance: So pretty much, she showed concern and she is pushing forward to get me where i need to be :thumbup: I should know the results from the bloodwork on either Friday or Monday so happy for that. Whew getting things in order. And they were so shocked to see that at my age..im concerned and want to make sure everything is okay to make a baby. And they said that its a good thing im doing it so i felt good :thumbup: I am soo loving today. Oh and seeing that dh CAN get me pregnant they said they dont want to do a SA on him just yet because he has no issue getting me pregnant. So they're thinking maybe its hormones or something preventing it. So atleast i know dh is good for now. Will update about the u/s too!


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies, Thats good new patrice.

I finally asked to see another doctor about my back he was very rude to me on the phone! When he examined me he now sees that my back problem is related to the hip issues I had when i was younger which is what i was trying to say all along. What I have wrong with me is that my pelvis is wonky and the right side is higher up than the left which causes my spine to go sidewards slightly causing the pain. He is trying the get my physiotherapy bought forward to try and solve it. If i get pregnant do you think this will make a difference to either me or the fact of carrying a baby?


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-Finally you got to show them that you knew what you were talking about. I think if you get pregnant..it wont be a problem at all. Maybe when you deliver it might be a slight problem to deliver vaginally. But you never know. I dont think it would be a problem at all though.

AFM, dh and I just spent lunch together :blush: I was able to babble on about the doc visit and everything and also told him i got an u/s. DH was happy that she is making steps to help and also he says if they need him to do a SA, it will be no problem. I think he want to do a SA so he can get to watch free porn or something :rofl: In a couple more hours, i will be getting my u/s. So now i can see whats going on with that. Hopefully the cysts are gone or they didnt increase in size.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi ladies

Hope you're all good. 

Patrice, that's great news and I'm glad you like your doc. It's got to make a difference.

Holly, loving the tattoo! You were brave after all! Your back problems sound ouchy. Insure everything would be ok if you were pregnant. They may want to keep a closer eye on you during pregnancy though.

Sarina, are you not 7 dpo today? You were a day ahead of me and I'm 6dpo today...I 
checked back and I o'd on the 12th Jan....that's weird about your opk and hopefully it's a good sign.

I'm feeling pretty bleurgh today :( my head is banging so I'm curled up on the sofa while oh is cooking dinner! I'm not counting the headache as any sort of symptom. Ive had it since this morning when some idiot almost drove his car into mine. He drove off like nothing had happened. Didnt put his hand up to say sorry or anything. I had my 8 month pregnant friend in the car too. I was fuming!


----------



## sg0720

bbn- so happy AF is gone. and I am not sure when i am going to test kind of scared dont want to see BFN lol

Holly- love the tattoo. Finally your doctor listened to you. if you get pregnant after you start getting a belly your back might hurt a little more and like patrice said you might have a little problem delivering vaginally but you never know with all the diffent positions to deliver a baby.

Jadey- opks are ovulation tests that detect LH. and thank you

Ashley- i have some picking up to do today too and an essay i just dont feel like doing either lol

Patrice- thats excellent news. i soo happy your doctor cares. LMao @ your DH wanting to do a SA to watch free porn ahhahaah..

Sarah- yes i am 7dpo today

AFM- 7dpo today:happydance: 8days til expected AF. feeling pretty good today. gona search my bathroom and see if i have 1 more opk LOL and i will take it and see what it says...this girl told me that some women get an LH surge when implanting:thumbup:...i scared to give my hopes up cuz i dont want to get disappointed if by bodys just bein goofy. :shrug:but i guess a little hope never killed anyone :haha: as far as testing...im not sure i dont wna see BFN but i am sooooo tempted to test..((didnt think id get to this point of wanting to test lol thanks opk.))


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi everyone, this is my first time posting on this thread. I agree, ttc can be very stressful. I was in tears yesterday because I felt so miserable because hubby and I werent bd enough during my fertility window. He saw me crying and suggested we take a shower together and I was like "too late now" a few minutes later he got back to snoring (this was in the morning when we were still in bed). To begin with, I wasnt in a rush to ttc before since I am still fairly young. I had an unexpected pregnancy in December and was more happy than I imagined. I kept thinking about this small human being that would be growing inside of me. After my mc i was very devastated and felt like I experienced a great loss. Ever since, I have been crazy with thoughts of wanting another baby to replace my loss. Thinking back, its kind of my fault for not initiating enough. Men are lazy to begin with so I guess its kinda up to the woman to get the job done. If only I forced him instead of throwing a tantrum the morning after, there could be a chance of me getting pregnant this month. Hey, but know knows maybe I got lucky as I did last month and conceived on that one lucky day! I have been having sore boobs for the past few days dont know if it is a sign but right now I just cant wait until I can finally test. GL to everyone else!


----------



## mzswizz

Hello_kitty-Welcome to the thread!!!

Sarah-Idiots!! I hate when people are like that. Some people dont need a license i tell you. But good thing you two are okay.

Sarina-I wish i had an opk for you :rofl: I am sooo hoping this is your bfp. Oh who am i kidding...this is going to be your bfp :haha: And yes DH is just a class act i tell you. He say the most random things :rofl:

BBN-yay for AF being gone. Mines is on her way out so thank goodness.

AFM, my arm is still killing me after my blood was drawn ouch! I think she went too far. And she had got 2 tubes worth of blood from me. Im like im hoping thats all you need and she was like wellll actually yes thats all i need blood wise. I just need a urine sample now. I was like thank goodness..i had to pee anyways. Now if only that came with free opks :rofl: Well now i just got to wait for the results. Atleast i will get the results by the time DH goes to the doc so yay. Cant believe that im finally moving forward for a bfp. I got bloodwork, urine and getting an u/s. All in one day! Now thats what i call caring! Also, got more good news because the Library Aide job called and they said that all they need to do is verify i went to my high school and everything should be set and ready to go so i can start working yay :happydance: Today is a good day!


----------



## sg0720

hey kitty sorry about your loss. i can definitely relate to our OHs not BDn enough ect. i recently had this problem was am very thankful it got sorted out by the first day in my fertility week...fx that you BD enough this cycle to get your bfp all it takes is 1 time. good luck. :dust:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I so want to poas right now. Hope you find another opk in the bathroom Sarina. I know for certain that I haven't got any :( 

I've got slightly sore nipples still with the Montgomery things! Been very gassy from both ends today! No twinges but an 'unsettled' feeling in my tummy, hence the gassiness. It's almost like heartburn in my stomach....stomach burn?!!

This 2ww was going quickly but today things seem to have slowed down. The next week or so seems like a long time. This month I'm hoping for no spotting as this seems to have previously been happening about 5 days before af arrives and got me excited thinking it was implantation. Our bodies can be so mean to us!


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- im sooooo happy things are looking up for you! this is a good day! now i regret wastin a couple opks ahah:rofl: wel i wasnt expecting a dark opk like that one yesterday lol sooo i hope one fell out my bag lmao

Sarah- thanks. and sorry about that guy what an idiot..people are such careless drivers!!! fx for no spotting this cycle! i hope you get your BFP this cycle fx for both of us and everyone else


----------



## mzswizz

kitty-sorry for your loss. I had a m/c myself and i know the feeling. Hopefully you get your bfp and your oh will bd more.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi kitty

Welcome to the thread. This is definitely the place to be during these stressful ttc times! And, yeah us women sometimes have to take the bull by the horns! Hehe!

Wow, patrice that's quite a day for you! You'll get a nice bruise from that blood taking! And yes, some people should never get behind a wheel! I'm still reeling from it now. Brilliant news about the job to. Well done!

Oh, forget to say bbn, that was me that mentioned the shettles method. Good luck!


----------



## hello_kitty

I have a question that I was hoping I could get some answers. Last month when I got pregnant I didnt get a BFP until 5 days after my missed period. I know most people get their BFP's on the day of their missed period or earlier. If I didnt get mine until 5 days after my missed period should that be a problem and related to my mc? I'm just worried if the same thing happens again this time. Thanks


----------



## sg0720

i sadly have no more opks 5 pregnancy tests only and i am tempted to use one....but i know it may b too early

Kitty- i personally dont think that is a problem i didnt find out i was pregnant with my son until i was already 5weeks pregnant


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks Sarina. I have my fx'd for us all too. Just want things to speed up a bit! All in good time, I guess!

Ooh, oh has brought me my din dins! By for now ladies!


----------



## mzswizz

yes ladies today is a good day so far. And right now im having a sharp pain in my left ovary. I dont know why though. Will talk about that when i do the u/s.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- yeah make sure you let them know. one thing i dont like about getting an US is that the US tech cant really tell you anything lol you have to wait for the doctor...

Sarah- talk to you later!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes hopefully they can tell me something.


----------



## sg0720

i hope so. are you anxiously waiting lol


----------



## mzswizz

lol yes i am lol. Right now i had made me macaron and broccoli with cheese. So im eating that to atleast kill time. Im just soo excited :rofl: Its finally!!!! Finally im getting my answers and i guess im excited because of the face that i know..it will bring forth a bfp!!


----------



## sg0720

lol yes i can definitely understand how you feel. i hope they tell you that everything is A ok. and that broccoli and cheese stuff your eating sounds delicious lol i love broccoli and cheese


----------



## hello_kitty

I was also wondering if cm is also a sign of pregnancy? Reason I am asking is because I have been having slimy cm on and off for the past 3 days and I can pretty much feel I am done with ovulation. Dont know why I am still having these cm. Thanks


----------



## sg0720

Kitty- having CM is normal either during ovulation, pregnancy or none...i naturally always 24/7 have CM. never a dry moment :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-yes hoping that if it is something wrong..it is something that can easily be fixed. and i love broccoli and cheese too!

kitty-I have heard of some women having slimy cm that lasted a few days after ov. Do you know when you o'd? And cm is normal. CM is the discharge you get from your vagina which is like always. So cm is something that a woman gets daily.


----------



## sg0720

yeah i really hope u get some answers.

i have some homework today and i am too lazy to get started lol its not due til the 29th but i like working ahead cuz you never know whats gona pop up


----------



## mzswizz

Thats what I do too. I always finish my work in advance because you never know. Omg i am cramping alot? I dont know whats going on here. Maybe its because i got my blood drawn or something :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

maybe AF is made she had to leave LMAO


----------



## mzswizz

lol that would be true if only she had left :nope: unfortunately she came back on with a vengeance :cry: Doesnt she know she's not wanted here :brat:


----------



## sg0720

Omg that terrible witch. I hope she leave within the next day or so

I have the urge to test n I know I shouldn't lol


----------



## mzswizz

Fight the urge!!!! :rofl: Easier said than done i know. :blush: And yes she is being horrible. Usually she is gone by now. And i wish she would've left before the u/s. Now i dont know if they will do it.


----------



## sg0720

Ddid u tell her u were on ur period? And I'm tryin to fight the urge at least til Friday which will be 9dpo n my moms bday and my half bday lol


----------



## mzswizz

No i forgot to tell her and i didnt think af was still here.


----------



## Jadey-x

Great news mzswizz, happy for you to have got the ball rolling.

We had pie n mash tonight with veg n gravy .. Laaavly :) 

AF due on sunday, can't wait to have that out the way so we can start bding when I'm actually ovulating! I'm excited :haha: 

Just reading some Peppa Pig to my little girl before she goes to bed.. Can't wait to get in ma pjs, have a cuppa n relax :)


----------



## Looneycarter

sarina- I never even used an opk lol...but I hope you on the road to a bfp!!!
Patrice- I hope all is well with you and you doctor so you can get your bfp as well

afm-I'm still cramping here and there,still extra sleepy!!! I have a real bad attitude now and my hubby gets on my nerves because all of a sudden he needs to go to the store all the time but be else where idk....my doctor office is so rude they refuse to give me my test results not until february 2...so idk if my hcg levels are doubling or is my progesterone levels ok I'm a anemic so I need my blood levels I'm just all around messed up ugh...


----------



## mzswizz

Omg ladies I got the Library Aide job and I start on Sunday :happydance: And my u/s is in like 45 mins or so :thumbup:!!! Yay now i got my bloodwork, urine, u/s and job done all in one day. Well im going to be one busy lady around ov week. Hopefully that doesnt affect dh and i bd schedule :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

double post

Erica-Do you take any prenatals?


----------



## sg0720

Thanks erica

Patrice that's wonderful congrats


Edit: I am starting to feel some cramping on my left side and it. Kinds hurts I. Hope af isn't coming kinda feels s like that a bit


----------



## Looneycarter

no I don't have any prenatals my insurance don't cover them..so I have to wait to apply for medicaid so I won't have to pay


----------



## AC1987

Hey everyone :) hope you all are having a good afternoon!! I'm in a great mood and I don't know why :haha: lets hope it lasts hey??

Patrice good look on the u/s!!

Sarina hope u get that bfp! :)

And Erica, you can get cheap prenatals from target.. well they're not CHEAP cheap.. but they're not crazy expensive, aww you're lucky you qualify for medicaid, since I'm a new imigrant I can't get any free money for like I think its 2 years.. however I figure by my 3rd kid I'll qualify :haha:


Gonna make something with chicken and ginger..


----------



## hello_kitty

I was on bc pills for 3 years and never had any cm, even last month when I was pregnant I didnt have any noticeable cm, but this time around its like whoa. Maybe my body is out of whack.

Pat- GL on your u/s. Hope all goes well, be sure to update us!
Sabrina- Keeping my fingers crossed that you will get that bfp.


----------



## Looneycarter

yea I'm eligible it take up to 10 days for it to process so hopefully I will have it for the 2nd of next month


----------



## mzswizz

Erica-You can go to walmart and get prenatals vitamins. You dont need doctor prescribed. Plus they're better anyways..taste wise :haha:

Sarina-Hopefully the cramps are because your ligaments are making room for baby :thumbup:

Kitty-Your body is just trying to fix itself now since you are off bcp. Don't worry noticeable cm is a good thing :winkwink:

AFM, went to the u/s and she said that my doctor will let me know the results :dohh: Dangit I wanted to know. But they cant do that because they're not my doctor and she referred me there just to have it done. So now just patiently waiting for AF to leave grrrrrr :growlmad: and waiting for the results of my bloodwork and u/s.


----------



## hello_kitty

mzswizz said:


> Erica-You can go to walmart and get prenatals vitamins. You dont need doctor prescribed. Plus they're better anyways..taste wise :haha:
> 
> Sarina-Hopefully the cramps are because your ligaments are making room for baby :thumbup:
> 
> Kitty-Your body is just trying to fix itself now since you are off bcp. Don't worry noticeable cm is a good thing :winkwink:
> 
> AFM, went to the u/s and she said that my doctor will let me know the results :dohh: Dangit I wanted to know. But they cant do that because they're not my doctor and she referred me there just to have it done. So now just patiently waiting for AF to leave grrrrrr :growlmad: and waiting for the results of my bloodwork and u/s.

Thanks, I was hoping it was a pregnancy sign :dohh:
I have had u/s done in the past for non-pregnancy related reasons and I was very impatient as well. If they dont call you, give them a call by the end of the week they should have the results by then thats what I usually do. Dont know abt your doctor but my doctor can take up to a week to call me and I cant wait that long so I usually call and bug them after a few days.


----------



## mzswizz

kitty-an excess amount of cm is a pregnancy sign. But pregnancy signs and af signs are similar so it can really go either way. Thats the headache we get every month :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

hello ladies welcome kitty :wave:

patrice yay for u/s at least the ball is rolling 4 u bit shit u gotta wait 4 the results id defo pester my doc 4 them lol

ashley hows u bump buddy :)

kitty i never really tracked cm we just had lots of sex lol must of worked :haha: but now im preggas i get loads of it 

sarina roll on that bfp i hav a gd feeling :)

erica defo pick up some vits u defo shud b taking folic acid 4 bubs development we get them from supermarkets over here not 2 expensive :)

afm i got a headache :( but on the plus side i actually hav a visable bump not bloat :happydance: never got so fat so early with dd but they do sayu show earlier with ur second :)


----------



## AC1987

Ahhh! 2 days til I'm leaving for Canada and I've just BARELY started packing!! Now gotta make sure I don't forget anything.
Wow I def need new bras, its now to the point it REALLY hurts to wear them eek! However online measuring sites are not working for me... guessing will hafta get measured in the store.


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-Well they said i should get my results on Friday, if not call them on Monday which I will be doing. And i start training for work on Tuesday yay. Unfortunately i wont be able to go with DH to his doc visit :nope: But he's a big boy so he should be okay. By the time he's done with the doctor, I should be getting off soon or off already from training. Im feeling good about everything.

Ashley-Im the same way when it comes to packing and it's best to go to a store and get measured because online measurements can be crappy majority of the time.


----------



## sg0720

Thanks ladies


----------



## mzswizz

you're welcome Sarina. Geesh now im hoping i dont need no more bloodwork..my arm is killing me :haha:


----------



## sg0720

Lol she must not have done a good job...I can't wait to start taking blood I'm so nervous tho

Have u. Seen the help...I am watchn that movie now so far so good


----------



## mzswizz

I have not seen that movie before. And its just the bump where i was stuck that hurts if i touch it or i bend my arms. Usually i get my blood drawn from my right arm but she used my left arm and boy was that not a good feeling.


----------



## sg0720

Aww u shoulda told her to do ur right arm


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i should've :dohh: silly me. i have learned my lesson though.


----------



## sg0720

Lol we had to do that in class n wen this one girl was gona stick me thought I was gona die she didn't know what the hell she was doing it was the worse experience lol I know we need practice but she didn't even know how to hold the needle swing it around lol


----------



## mzswizz

omg i wouldve probably slapped her down :rofl: I freaked once it went in but i didnt want to seem like a big baby so i complained when i left :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao


----------



## mzswizz

so im cooking dinner right now. A whole chicken with homemade mashed potatoes. And im not even hungry lol. I guess because today was just a day full of good news.


----------



## sg0720

Aw sounds good. I am still watching the help its a good and sad movie


----------



## mzswizz

what is the help about? And yes its good because dh is tearing the food up like its his last meal :haha:


----------



## sg0720

Lmao. It takes place in mississippi about these black maid who. Work for all thw white. Women and one of the white gurlsis trying to help the black madis cuz there being treated unfair that's what's been goin on so far


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like a good movie if you ask me. I will have to go find that and watch it.


----------



## sg0720

Its very good


----------



## mzswizz

ugh why wont my AF leave :brat: She has overstayed her welcome :growlmad:!! It will be 8 days tomorrow that she has been here. No matter how whacky she is..she always stops on day 7. Wth is going on this time ugh. After the u/s...it has increased. Ugh please tell me that the u/s triggered it to come back.


----------



## sg0720

its possible but I have never blead after an ultrasound but maybe she did trigger it to be there an extra day


----------



## mzswizz

ugh. Oh well. Hopefully it ends tomorrow but i doubt it. Im just ready to be back to normal. But this means ov will be delayed further now ugh oh well.


----------



## sg0720

After this maybe u should use opks just a couple times to make sure u kno wen u ovulate


----------



## mzswizz

well i dont want to use opks just yet seeing that im awaiting the test results. i want to know whats going on first before i start using opks because i dont want to end up buying opks and my doc watches over my cycle etc iykwim. So im just going to wait and see whats in store. Im not really worried about this cycle though. Im just ready to go back to being padless and having sex :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Lol I hear that haha. I'm sure ull b bak to that in no time lol


----------



## AC1987

Hey Patrice, perhaps getting the u/s did cause some bleeding maybe its not AF related? 

Well today I must start really packing. Tomorrow my in laws are coming to get the cats for a week so i gotta tidy too.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Yes im hoping it will be sooner than later lol

Ashley-I just have to wait and see now. Im just ready for the bleeding to go away already. DH even joked around saying since you bled more after u/s..it would be quite a surprise if the u/s results say you are pregnant :haha: As you can tell...DH STILL thinks its possible i could be pregnant :haha:

How are you other ladies today?

AFM, im cd8 and the darn witch didnt leave yet. Also im still sore from the u/s yesterday. She REALLY did a scan of my ovaries because im sore in those areas. It was all for a good cause though. Well so far I have my training schedule for work so will begin working on Tuesday so im excited. Today, i have to go get my i.d. badge for the new job and i have to go get my w-2 from my old job so dh and i can file our taxes. Im going to need to complete that in order to apply for financial aid for school. Im planning to start going in the summer when the new financial aid year kicks in. Well dh and I both are going to go to school in the summer. Both going to take online degree programs so we will be able to work and go to school so thats good. Now im just awaiting the test results for everything and see whats the next step to take. Im actually anxious and excited because i finally stepped up and started the process. I thought it would never happen tbh. I just thought the next time i go to the doctor would be when i get a bfp :haha: And whats weird is last year when i had a psychic reading...one psychic said i will get medical advice which will help me get pregnant and also try to find a way to balance my cycle and I should be pregnant within 3 months of time. Now that reading was in Nov. so 3 months from that would be February which is next month. It's weird because i am seeking medical advice/attention and trying to balance my cycle. But you know they say take it with a pinch of salt. So im saying God set everything out in a timeline that is perfect for us. Im taking the steps and im starting a new job which will help keep my mind off of ttc until i get home :haha: So everything is good.


----------



## josephine3

Sorry to hear af in hanging around patrice!! Why would an u/s cause bleeding? was it a vaginal one? I suppose at least she had a good scan!!

edit: ooh im a prune!! cant believe Im 10 weeks already! i am sooo unprepared


----------



## mzswizz

Yes she had a very good scan Jo because im VERY sore. And yes i had a transvaginal u/s. But af hadnt left completely. It was on its way out and after the u/s..it increased out of nowhere but now its back to being light. Hopefully it stops before I start working. And happy 10 weeks!! Wow cant believe you are 10 weeks already. Do you want to know the gender of your baby?


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: yay for being 10weeks jo hav u got a scan date through yet? x


----------



## AC1987

awww wow 10 weeks already, I hate prunes though :haha: nasty stuff! 2 more days til Hayleys a prune and 3 more days for me :haha:

I'm soooo sleeeppyy.. and lazy. Seriously, I've never been so happy aboout being a couch potato in my life:haha::haha:


----------



## mzswizz

I dont like prunes myself. Well i havent tried them but my DH said they are pretty good. But noooo thank you :haha:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all...I have a stinking headache so have only been able to manage a quick scan through the updates!

Jo, yay you're a prune! It's going so fast! 

Hayley, yay to your bump!! 

Kitty, my cm took a month or two to settle in to a notoceble routine. I was on bcp for about 15years before ttc 4 months ago. It's mental all the things you'll start noticing now about your body!!

Patrice, well done on getting that job!! Sounds like exciting times for you right now! Also, I'm sending 'witch booting' thoughts your way! How dare she hang around!

Sarina, the help....OMG, it's amazing! I haven't seen the film yet (don't think it's been released on DVD here yet?) but I read the book a couple of weeks ago and it was brilliant. I can't wait to watch the movie.

Ashley, how's your mum doing?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-That's right. How is your mom doing?

Sarah-Trust me i sent AF more then just boot thoughts to get her out of here :rofl: Doesnt she know from the 10 years that i have had her that she is not welcomed here no more because we want a baby :rofl: :hugs: for your headache..hopefully it gets better because i have had those days.


----------



## josephine3

No i've not got my scan date yet - grrr. Midwife said to call if i dont get it thru in 2 weeks which is next tues so im hoping it comes before then. I did get a letter to tell me I dont have to do the jury service I was supposed to be going on tho woooo!!! And also asked the doc for my urine test results and they're normal - no infection! wooo also! Im not a great fan of prunes either lol. I cant believe its going so fast! i had a dream the other night that we had a daughter and she came reallly premature and I didnt have anything ready!! :O


----------



## sg0720

JO- congrats on being 10 weeks. almost in the 2nd tri right? i always for get when the new week starts lol

Sarah- i want to get the book to read in my spare time. because the movie was excellent.

AFM- 8dpo...7days til AF is expected....nothing new really...

Hows everyone else


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! I haven't been able to post in awhile but I have been keeping up! I haven't watched the Help yet but the book is so hard to put down! Patrice, I'm glad your getting some labs and scans done. It's always nice to know everything is okay and if not what you can do to fix it. 

AFM I'm 11 dpo and have had no symptoms...I don't know if this is good or bad. I had my progesterone levels checked on Monday and they came back 22.5 which is a nice jump from 4.4. My doctor said that it looks like we have a really good chance this month. I'm trying to hold off on testing until the 27th because that is when I would actually be considered late based on my last 33 day cycle. My cycles still haven't straightened themselves out and I've been off BCP since the end of May! Anywho, when do you all think I should test? I'm just really afraid of seeing a BFN!


----------



## mzswizz

ILuv-Sorry forgot your name..its been a busy few days :blush: Anywho i think you can start testing at 12-13dpo. Seeing you are close to AF due date. Hoping you get a bfp this cycle. Especially since your doc said you two have a good chance.

Jo-Hope you get a scan date soon.

AFM, i just got home. I finally got my county employee badge yay :happydance: So now its official. Now i just got to wait until Tuesday so i can start training. Oh just reminded me..I need to go buy a lock for my locker that I will have at work :dohh: I guess I will do that later because I am tired.


----------



## sg0720

woohoo patrice


----------



## mzswizz

yes im happy but i am extremely tired today. I just want to sleep. Hopefully me being tired means AF is leaving :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

jo id ring them i was impatient i havent had my letter yet but i rang them tues and i was all booked in for the 6th of feb :) :) slightly excited lol 

patrice hope af goes soon u must getting annoyed now i know i wud be :(


----------



## AC1987

Hey thanks for asking about my mom :) Shes doing somewhat well now, I mean shes in pain but thats expected after surgury, she did end up needing a blood transfusion, theres a little confusion on when exactly she'll be released, one person told her 7-10 days, the other said 2 days, and right now one person is telling her she'll be out tomorrow. I'm just hoping that they're releasing her at a good time, cause it would be bad if she'd hafta go back again. Not sure if I mentioned what the surgury was but it was a hysterectomy, partly because she has cervical cancer, I'm a little confused if that means the cancers all gone or what I guess I will know more when I see her :) Which will be this Sunday! So excited! I miss my family alot, I haven't seen them since my wedding day :haha: 

Sooo, I did some cleaning :happydance: cleared off the kitchen table! Did a TINY bit of packing. 
Hope everyones doing greatt!


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-yes i am very annoyed. Went to the bathroom and there's STILL bleeding ugh. DH thinks im pregnant and sex and the u/s irritated me and thats why im bleeding more than the usual 7 days but i just think its AF being whacky.

Ashley-Well hopefully you mom comes out when she is well. And yes update us on how she is doing.

AFM, ladies i totally forgot to ask this question...it might be a dumb question..buttt can you hear your own heartbeat during a transvaginal u/s? The reason I ask this because i was getting the u/s for like 15 mins which is the longest i ever had. But anyways...for the first 10 mins it was quite and I guess the tech turned on the sound because i heard the swishing of my uterus or whatever it was and then I heard a heartbeat and it was going on for a few mins and then it's like she turned off the sound again. So at first I freaked but then i was thinking that it was just my heartbeat so thats why Im asking because I just want to confirm. And she said my doctor will tell me my results so i doubt its baby and i know its AF. But dh says since my AF keeps going only after sex and even more after the u/s...he is not convinced it is AF and thinks its pregnancy and told me what if i heard a baby and she just couldnt say anything about it. I just think he really wants it to happen but i think it was my heartbeat.


----------



## sg0720

wow patrice the only noise i ever heard was the sound of my blood flow when i wasnt pregnant and i heard my sons heart when i was pregnant.....hmm.wouldnt that be something..i hope you are pregnant lol

Ashley- glad your moms okay


----------



## mzswizz

i think the blood flow was the swishing noise i was hearing. No lie it was quiet and then all of a sudden i heard *swish swish swish* which kind of caught my attention because now im hearing sound and then not long after..i heard *thump thump thump thump* well hb sounds :rofl: dont know how i can spell a hb sound :rofl: And then she was doing the norm, taking pics and stuff but she didnt change her face or anything so i couldnt read what was going on with her face expressions. And i told her i was on my AF right now and that im not pregnant so im thinking if i was she would've said i was. But all she said was im sending everything over to your doctor and they will call you with your results. I did manage to sneak a peek at a picture but all i saw a hole type space on one side but then it quickly changed to a new pic so ugh :dohh:


----------



## bbn2

Patrice- did the heartbeat sound really fast? fetuses have really fast heart beats


----------



## sg0720

Patrice--if you were pregnant she wouldnt tell you..i dont think she would because they are not supposed to tell you anything..like itold you before when i had my US the tech asked if i had endo and kept me curious for about a year...never heard anything...


----------



## mzswizz

bbn-it sounded fast but then it sounded like it could be mines. I dont know how fast it was going exactly but i was like oh wow so thats what it sounds like in there :rofl: But i think it was a fast pace but not really sure sorry :shrug: I should've counted to see how fast or something.

Sarina-Oh yeah i remember you said that. Ugh they need to call with the results already?!


----------



## sg0720

patrice- i hope they call you soon...that would be wonderful...that type of stuff really can give you false hope..shesh


----------



## bbn2

Patrice- I can't wait for your results to come back. I don't think i have ever heard my own heartbeat during a ultrasound either.


----------



## mzswizz

I never heard any type of hb at all during the u/s so thats why i asked but i think its possible especially how she was probing me :haha: I would be shocked if i am pregnant but i think its just going to be my hb when they tell me the results.


----------



## sg0720

hmm..that really makes me wonder wht it was you heard


----------



## AC1987

Oh now I'm super curious patrice! But yea they can't tell you ANYTHING. However if you are preg you'll be hearing from your doc sooner I think because things like that I'm sure they'd wanna inform you sooner.


----------



## mzswizz

yea it makes me wonder too lol. But we shall see. Im tempted to call today lol but i'll be patient and wait.


----------



## sg0720

lol. hopefully they call before the weekend


----------



## mzswizz

dont worry. I will call tomorrow afternoon to see whats going on :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao. they are gona get to know u very well til u get answers lol


----------



## mzswizz

pretty much lol every time i call they will be like hi patrice yes we finally have your results :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

:rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: good thing i asked the question today because i probably would've called all day today if i would've asked about that yesterday :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol....maybe you heard your pulse....cuz i dont see how you could hear your own heartbeat thru your vagina lmao....hopefully your pregnant but if not i bet it was your pulse...((just came to my mind lol))


----------



## mzswizz

i think it was my pulse or hb or whatever :rofl: But dh thinks otherwise and seeing that AF doesnt want to go away...it's really not helping my case that its AF because he said if it lasts longer than your normal 7 days then its not your AF and here we are 8 days into the bleeding :dohh: Why is she doing this to me :brat:


----------



## sg0720

i have no idea..

id call be like i am still bleeding had an us done yesterday id like to know if im pregnant this is not normal what the hell is goin on lol


----------



## mzswizz

im just going to call tomorrow saying i want my results :rofl: And then will work from there because if i have to see her again then i would tell her about it


----------



## sg0720

yeah sounds liek a good plan


----------



## mzswizz

omg i am officially bored out of my mind lol. DH hasnt been texting so im assuming he is working hard but geesh today has not been a productive day for me at all.


----------



## sg0720

lol me either its terrible this is what im doing ill show u lol

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/due-date-calculator.php#results

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/due-date-calculator.php#results


top is my ovulation

bottom is LMP lol

i am wishful thinking lol


----------



## mzswizz

it doesnt show your results...now the websites are being mean to me lol


----------



## sg0720

lol oh wth...that sucks 

i put in my ovulation date and my LMP...and seems like with my LMP is says ovulation the 6th...i dont think so lol

so the ovulation one seems more accurate and says a pos preg test on the 25th...im not very hopeful and i think thats cuz im a lil scared to get BFN


----------



## mzswizz

so its saying to test in 6 days. hmmm. You never know when you expect a bfn you might end with a bfp :winkwink:


----------



## sg0720

always hopeful here we go lol

Estimated Due Date October 3, 2012 
Conception/Ovulation January 11, 2012 
Pregnancy Test January 25, 2012 
Baby's First Heartbeat February 8, 2012 
2nd Trimester Begins (Weeks 13-26) March 28, 2012 
3rd Trimester Begins (Weeks 27-40) July 4, 2012 
Quickening Begins (~16-24 Weeks) Between April 18, 2012 and June 13, 2012 
Viability (24 Weeks) June 13, 2012 
Pregnancy considered term if delivered Between September 12, 2012 and October 17, 2012 
Gender Ultrasound (~18-20 Weeks) Between May 2, 2012 and May 16, 2012 
Maternity clothes may need to be considered Starting around April 18, 2012


----------



## mzswizz

Pretty awesome! I would've done one but i dont know nothing about my cycles since they've been whacky so i have no solid info to put in lol.


----------



## sg0720

LOL. ill do one for my next 10 cycles lmao jk i dont wna see that far ahead


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies im sorry to say i havent done a full catch up theres about 7 pages! I had my positive opk yesterday and i tested today and there isnt 2 lines anymore so does that im 1dpo? I thought once you ovulated you still have 2 lines but the test one is lighter which is negative? Opks are so confusing! We only dtd once which was last night so i dont think we have much chance but you never know, Still in agony but have some strong tablets now so i hope its getting better and I have also took a few days off work :)

Edit: My ticker is wrong!!


----------



## sg0720

sheep i would think you have a chance and you i think ovulated yesterday or today not sure....i hope someone else can shed some light i dont wna give you wrong info lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-lol knowing me i probably would've said jk then ended up doing it anyways :rofl:

Holly-Your ticker is accurate actually. The positive means you will ovulate 12-48 hours after the positive. So seeing that its negative now means you are ovulating today and you will be 1dpo tomorrow.


----------



## sg0720

patrice that is what i thought abotu holly...

and i didnt lol i keep looking at it just praying...cuz i want it so bad its terrible lol


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah same here. I want it badly. I dont want to think its going to take months for it to happen. I am ready now and want it now. But everything happens for a reason and God wouldnt put us in a situation we cant overcome nor handle so im just going to leave it to him because he knows our hearts and I know we will be blessed with our babies soon. I think just us not knowing is what kills us. I think if God came down and told us when we were going to get pregnant i think we would be counting down the days until it happens :rofl: But seeing that we dont know is what freaks us out.


----------



## sheeps24

I dont know why I had it in my head it was yesterday i cant remember what day i got my positive i think it may of been tuesday :S

Just realised my camera has the wrong date on which dosent help haha


----------



## sg0720

yes patrice i agree with you that is the part that kills me is not knowing


----------



## mzswizz

Holly if you got your positive on tuesday then got a negative on wednesday you o'd yesterday which would make you 1dpo today but if you got your positive yesterday then your negative today, that means you o today and you are 1dpo tomorrow. Helpful hint: Some women write the date on their opks to help out. Maybe you could do that so you will know for sure. And i remember when my camera was like that ugh the headache :haha:

Sarina yes im with you on that. Its the not knowing that kills me too. But all we can do is sex sex sex until it happens :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

I'm 6dpo and I swear I am going crazy. Never in my life have I felt so impatient! I cant wait to test. Don't know why I have hunch that I've fallen pregnant again, maybe my head is just messing with me. Last time I thought it was my head too because there's no way that I could've gotten pregnant right after getting off the bcp, but I did! I hope I get lucky again!


----------



## mzswizz

kitty-They always say..a woman knows her body so maybe its your woman's intuition. FXed you are going to get a bfp when you test. I drive myself crazy in the tww all the time starting from 1dpo :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

I just looked at what day i posted the pic on here and it was tuesday so my positive was tuesday and negative today which means i ovd yesterday right?


----------



## mzswizz

yes you o'd yesterday and today you are 1dpo :happydance:


----------



## hello_kitty

mzswizz said:


> kitty-They always say..a woman knows her body so maybe its your woman's intuition. FXed you are going to get a bfp when you test. I drive myself crazy in the tww all the time starting from 1dpo :rofl:

Thanks mzswizz,
I try not to put my hopes up too high but I cant help it! Wish I could take a one week vacation on an island somewhere so I can take my mind off of this.


----------



## sheeps24

Wahoo im in the 2ww :D


----------



## mzswizz

kitty-I wish we all can do that. A trip away sounds like a good idea.

Holly-yay glad you're in the 2ww now.

AFM, now i have a dilemma. I told my mom about the new job and she was telling me that i got to let them know about the family trip in july which i totally forgot about :dohh: It's a week vacation to washington d.c. Now i might have to miss it but she keeps bothering me about it. Sooo when i officially start, Im going to talk to a supervisor about it and if she says i wont be able to do it then dh and i will just have to catch the next trip/


----------



## AC1987

Heeyyy ladies! 

I need to stop being so lazy and go for a walk or something but bllaahh I don't feel like it. 
Yay!! Leaving tomorrow! 
Hmm so my dh has been really nice about the no sex cause he thinks it'll hurt the baby :haha: I pounced on him this morning and he freaked out going "be careful!!" so I thought I had hurt him :haha: but no he thinks I'm gonna hurt myself :p silly dh.. guess I will need to get the midwife to explain to him that sex is ok.


----------



## mzswizz

my dh was like that when i fell pregnant. He was like i feel something rubbing against me i think thats the baby :haha: bless his heart lol


----------



## loobo83

hi ladies,

Not been on the last few days as have been working and am totally shattered. n defo a symptom i remember from previous pregs. I look like a walking zombie. real state to be honest lol. I also had to unbtton my trousers at work today also which is worrying. im gonna end up getting harpooned for looking like a bloody whale. really wanna eat healthy but not going to plan as feel like I can eat for 3 people just now.

Patrice - congrats on the new job etc and gl for ur u/s.

Sarina - fingers crossed for ur BFP.

To everyone else - I hope u are all well :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lots of lovies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-:hugs: hope you can get some energy. Do you have any scans scheduled? And they always say that you show earlier than your previous pregnancy. And im just waiting for the results of everything now. I will call tomorrow afternoon to see whats going on.


----------



## sheeps24

Its gone all quiet! 

I was looking through the bump pics on here and some very skinny girls show there little bumps early on and I genuinely have a strange shape belly like its all at the bottom so I already look more pregnant than they do!! I worry that people will be wow look at your little bump (If i get a bfp) and i will be like ermm its just my stomach :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-Wow. I think i would have more bloat then anything if i eat like how i was when i was pregnant before :haha: This time when i get pregnant..im going to try to be on a pregnancy plan where i can be more baby than unnecessary weight. They said i need to gain 30-40lbs but im trying to only get 30..if that.


----------



## sheeps24

I hate it haha its a little pooch .. I would definately eat better if i was pregnant and try tone my belly a little and keep active! It might just be me being paranoid haha


----------



## mzswizz

Ever since i fell pregnant..i gained weight and when i had the m/c..it left a bloat there. :blush: Well atleast we have room and a little extra padding for baby :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

:rofl: I like the sound of extra padding, So where are you in your cycle at the mo?


----------



## mzswizz

im on cd8 but AF still hasnt left and its still heavy :shrug: I guess the u/s messed me up a bit. So im just waiting for AF to end. If she doesnt end and i have to report back to the doc..im going to let her know about it and see what she has to say.


----------



## sheeps24

Oh dam AF! What is u/s? Without me sounding stupid :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

its okay u/s is ultrasound. And yes im tired of AF being here. She needs to go already. Im ready to stop wearing pads :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Ahh ok I hope it all turns out good and we can be bump buddies!


----------



## mzswizz

i agree holly. Hopefully we can be bump buddies real soon :winkwink:


----------



## sg0720

holly- welcome to the tww

we all need to be bump buddies well have a hell of a time.

AFM-- i am having some pain in my left side. its like shock shock shock lol..only on my left side lower in the front and then in my left side lower back.

it hurts...


----------



## mzswizz

oh i am hoping its your bfp sarina


----------



## sg0720

i hope so too its very uncomfortable


----------



## mzswizz

i bet it is. i hate cramps. and i hate when af STAYS WHEN SHE ISNT WANTED CAUSING MAJOR CRAMPS!!!! ok had to get that hormonal shout out :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

LMao...i understand that. lol she needs to keep it moving and never come back for about 11months or so lol


----------



## mzswizz

exactly!!!


----------



## sg0720

Lol is she still full force


----------



## mzswizz

yes unfortunately


----------



## sg0720

well wth...it makes me wonder like its happening to me lol


----------



## mzswizz

lol well atleast somebody is as worried as me. actually...my af is heavier because i put on a pad and like 30-45 mins later i feel wet and bam half full pad. :shrug:


----------



## sg0720

Lol I am. Well wth is going on...

Maybe u should take a pregnancy to make sure it really is AF and nothn else if u kno what I mean...just to double check


----------



## AC1987

Eeekk Patrice that doesn't sound normal, maybe call the doc and ask for advice, I mean they always say if your period is unusual to let them know.


----------



## skyraaa

good morning ladies hope u all well today :)

patrice u seriously need 2 ring ur doc especially if shes full force again just not normal hope u feel ok tho hun

sarina not long till testing i see ooooh im excited :) how u feeling any symptoms?

ashley hows ur mum? is she coming out of hospital soon?

afm well im just watching my summer dancing and singing in front of the tv soooo cute :) love her loads xx
and i actually feel better today no sign of sickness yet today :happydance: just sore tits but i guess thats always gonna b a symptom 4 me lol
iv put the doppler away coz bubs is hiding from me and i dont wanna stress myself out with it


----------



## AC1987

Hi Hayley :) Yes my mom comes out today! :D

Also tonight leaving for Canada! I'm gonna miss my cats but ahh well my in laws LOVE them so I know they'll be taken care of :) Need to do so much last minute stuff!! 

I will be popping in here and there today. :)


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> Hi Hayley :) Yes my mom comes out today! :D
> 
> Also tonight leaving for Canada! I'm gonna miss my cats but ahh well my in laws LOVE them so I know they'll be taken care of :) Need to do so much last minute stuff!!
> 
> I will be popping in here and there today. :)

awesome bet u excited 2 see ur family :) hav a nice trip im sure ur cats will b fine lol x


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies hope you are all well

Sarina - When are you testing?

Afm 2dpo already! Apart from that not alot going on except i took the day off work so im having a lazy pyjama day and my oh's parents house as we stay here at weekends because we dont have a place yet :( I do the like having the house to my self im sat with the cat and hes snoring so loud he has asthma bless him


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I got 1 more test left so im trying to hold out but i am tempted :rofl:

Ashley-Glad your mom is out and you get to see your fam yay :happydance: Have a great trip and your cats will probably not want to come back because the in laws will probably spoil them to death..i know thats how my dad is with my pets :blush:

Hayley-My plan is to get the results of the tests and then when i do..to tell my doc about the bleeding when im scheduled to see her again if it doesnt stop. And tomorrow you will be 10 weeks yay :happydance:

AFM, im cd9 and today i should be getting my results from everything back :happydance: Well DH is still convinced that im pregnant and he is saying the u/s results will prove it :haha: But on another note, AF was heavy yesterday and i told dh about it. Seeing that dh thinks his sperm is so powerful that it stops and brings forth AF...we dtd in the shower :rofl: He says he knows for a fact that this isnt my normal AF so thats what makes him think otherwise but like the doctor said since im young..its normal for me to have whacky cycles because im growing up and my body is adjusting itself. So far it looks like AF is heading out because it really wasnt tnothing there this morning but im not ruling it as leaving yet because it usually would pick up later on in the day so we shall see what happens. Now I will be patiently awaiting the phone call from the doctor :coffee:


----------



## skyraaa

come on doc we r all patiently waiting lol :) id ring them today tho lol x


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-The funny thing is..I plan on calling them in the afternoon if i dont hear from them this morning :rofl: Im dying to know whats going on.


----------



## sheeps24

Me too!


----------



## mzswizz

Hey Holly!! How are you doing today?


----------



## sheeps24

I posted already but I dont think anyone saw it :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

i just saw your post :blush: And my dogs snore loud and the girl talks in her sleep :rofl: Love my dogs..they are truly special characters. And yay for being 2dpo already and atleast you get to relax today. I have to do some cleaning up and wait for the doc to call. They better call me before i call them :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

I hope they call you soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Right now im taqking my mind off of it by listening to music and cleaning up downstairs. Got to finish the laundry and wash dishes too :dohh:


----------



## sheeps24

Well atleast your keeping busy :)


----------



## mzswizz

yeah. wish DH would help out a bit. He just makes my job harder :dohh:


----------



## sheeps24

Haha i have all that to look forward to :/


----------



## sg0720

Morning ladies

Holly- pj day is always nice and I dnt know wen I. Am gona test might start today lol

Hayley- no symptoms for me except the lasy couple days this bad pain on my left lower side n makes my lower back hurt

Patrice- hope ur doc calls can't wait to hear wat they say

Ashley- have a safe trip. Good to hear ur moms going home today

AFM_ 9 dpo these pains r still here. Which is y I am awake lol AF isn't due for 6 more days not sure what's going on


----------



## sheeps24

Hopefully its your bfp!!


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-Oh yes be prepared to clean up right after you just cleaned up :rofl:

Sarina-Sounds like you are going through the same pains as Erica :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

Thanks holly

Amd really patrice what was she feeling. I know crampin but did she describe it?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes Sarina she said that the cramps got to the point that it would wake her up and i think she said they hurt bad etc


----------



## skyraaa

well patrice its afternoon here well 0ver 2hours into the afternoon lol does that count :) wot time is it there?


----------



## AC1987

i'm anxious about your results patrice, holly you need to get that bfp soon! you too sarina! 

What a nice way to start off the morning, with diarreah tmi ahah uggghhh I hope I'm done with it or its gonna makke for a looonnnggg car ride tonight :haha:
I've been packing on and off :p taking a break right now. However need to have the place spotless by 3pm as thats when my in laws are planning on coming.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hello ladies

Holly, yay, you're in the tww! And I totally know what you mean about people commenting on 'bump' I'm a small build but always have a slight pot belly. I just get bloated really easily so if people think, when the time comes, that I have a bump, I'm just going to let them think that rather than say 'well, actually I just ate a sandwich!'

Patrice....arrrrrrrgh! I'm so frustrated for you. Hope the doc calls soon. Let us know.

Kitty, I know the feeling. Waiting sucks! If it helps, it didn't seem to take long for me to be at 6dpo then 8 dpo (today!) although I'm now annoyed at having to wait still! Fx'dfor you.

Ashley, glad your moms op went well and hopefully they'll discharge her at the right time. 2 days seems short though for a hysterectomy. I hope she rests up afterwards, I know what mums can be like! Mine is always on the go!

I'm sure I've missed some people so sorry if i have. Hope all is well with everybody.

I'm on a bit of a downer today. Not totally miserable just a bit despondent (think that's the right word?!) My 2 day headache and generally ickiness have gone which on one hand is good but on the other hand I feel like I'm out :( I had a few mild twinges last night but they have stopped today. My boobs are being ultra boring now! Symptoms gone! I'm trying not to stress but stressed I am!! 

Oh, sarina, you were thinking of possibly testing today weren't you? 9 dpo? re you going to or are you hold out? Im going to wait it out i think....mainly as money is so tight so don't want to waste it on possible bfns!


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-good point :rofl: its only 9:41am over here. If they dont call by 10am then i am going to call and see whats going on. 

ashley-I remembered when i was around 7 or 8 yrs old and we went out of town and i ended up with diarrhea ugh when i say it ruined my trip :rofl: Well i did feel better after a day or so. But hopefully you dont have to go through that.

sarah-you are not out until AF shows so GL!! FXed for you.

AFM, i just washed the dishes, emptied the grease out the fryer, cleaned the fryer and basket, watched my recorded shows, fed the pets and cleared the table off downstairs whew :sleep: Now i got to do laundry. I have been pretty busy as you can tell. And my uterus hurts. DH and I couldnt really dtd yesterday. I had to do all the work because he said he is afraid he is going to hurt me but i had to stop because it hurt :shrug: good thing he released his soldiers when i decided to stop so perfect timing :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks patrice...oh is starting to feel the stress of the tww! We both want it so bad. 

I must be having bad day...just went to put the milk in the washing machine! Doh!


----------



## skyraaa

Sarah Lou 80 said:
 

> Thanks patrice...oh is starting to feel the stress of the tww! We both want it so bad.
> 
> I must be having bad day...just went to put the milk in the washing machine! Doh!

lol thats so something id do :)


----------



## AC1987

Yeah Sarah 2 days seems like quite a short time too... I hope they're letting her out at a good time, I mean I know its no fun in the hospital however I think it would cause probs if they let her out too early..
Yes my mother is the same ALWAYS on the go I don't know HOW she has that much energy it was only this past year that she slowed down from the cancer.

Yes diarreah can ruin a trip Patrice :haha: thankfully I'm going up to stay with my sister so I'm not too bothered about making her bathroom smell terrible :winkwink: :haha::haha:

I'm also doing laundry too... thankfully I did more work yesterday so I don't have too much to do today :)


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome Sarah. And my DH doesnt get excited until I tell him im late for AF or say im going through a certain symptom :haha: And i remember i had one of those days where i almost poured salt into my cereal instead of milk :happydance:

Ashley-:rofl: I can just imagine your sister's face :rofl:

AFM, well i called the doc office :blush: They said the u/s results..they wont have those available today but usually bloodwork takes 24 hrs and its been more than 24hrs so they should have the results. The nurse said she is going to give my doc my information and she should be calling me with the results of the bloods. So atleast im getting answers for something. Aw man i forgot to say i did an urine sample also :dohh: Well hopefully they all went to the same place and she will tell me that too.


----------



## sheeps24

My oh dosent get excited that much, Same Patrice mine would get excited if af is late but if i tell him a symptom hes like oh i think its something else :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

My dh thinks im pregnant more than I do :rofl: He even told me...every month im going to think you pregnant until proven otherwise :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Aww does he still think your pregnant even though af is here


----------



## mzswizz

yep. and im not going to rain on his parade because his mind is set to..if its not normal then its pregnancy related.


----------



## sheeps24

I hope so im excited for you :D


----------



## mzswizz

i wonder how long it takes for her to call back with the answers after i just requested it.


----------



## sheeps24

I hope its not too long i hate waiting its the worst thing


----------



## mzswizz

So do i. I know im only going to get results for everything except the u/s. So now just waiting for them to call back with the results. She said the doc will give me a call and she is writing my information and request down so i hope it will be soon.


----------



## skyraaa

come on doc getting impatient now lol


----------



## mzswizz

yes same here. Well i did my part and called for the results..now its timw for me to just wait it out even though in my head im like this :brat: :wacko:


----------



## skyraaa

give them a hour or so if not heard id ring bk lol just keep pestering them :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thats what im thinking about doing. Im going to wait until around 1 maybe. It's 11am now. So thats 2 hours. I know she is super busy because she has alot of elderly patients but can she fit me into that busy schedule :haha:


----------



## sg0720

Sarah - ill wait to test

Patrice- they need to hussle lol

Afm- you guys sorry for complain lol but this pain is really bad I ended up going back to sleep I tried layin on my stomach both sides and my back nothing made it better. So now when i woke up the pain is still here part of me wants to go and get checked out cuz it hurts so bad but idk any advicev ladies


----------



## mzswizz

have you try taking a hot shower or dipping a rag in warm water and putting it where the pain hurt? I would say if none of that works and you still have the pain tomorrow and its intense like that to go to the doc and see whats going on.


----------



## sg0720

Tried the shower. Didn't help didn't try the rag


----------



## mzswizz

well try that and see if that helps if not then i would advise you to go to the doc


----------



## sheeps24

Try a hot water bottle


----------



## sg0720

Thanks I will


----------



## mzswizz

Well the doc called and they said.....the results are still pending :dohh: They will call once they are done. Ugh more waiting :coffee:


----------



## sheeps24

That sucks! hope they dont keep u waiting to long


----------



## mzswizz

i know. the doc office closes at 5pm which is in like 4 hrs. So i am hoping i dont have to wait until Monday to hear something.


----------



## AC1987

Still pending PFFTTT... thats not a nice excuse for I'm too lazy to look at your folder :haha::haha:
Ahhh I ache alot and I don't know why.. my tailbone is really hurting me. :( FINALLY packed... I hope :haha: However still need to tidy up as its a mess here.


----------



## mzswizz

yes thats what i thought. how is it still pending if it should be there by now


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Patrice, how annoying.....keep on at them! 

Ashley, yay to the packing! On the way back I usually end up stuffing my clothes in the case!

Sarina,thats rubbish that you're still in pain :( hot water bottle and a restful night this evening but call the doc for sure if it doesn't subside. I'm sure it's all fine though. Glad you're holding out on testing....it makes me less likely to cave in!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-Im not worried about it. I'll just wait it out. Hopefully they call before i fall asleep because it seems like i need a nap.

AFM, ok the bleeding is still here ugh :dohh: Its not heavy though so thats good but i have noticed that it doesnt "smell" like my AF. The bleeding smells old like :shrug: But its not brown..its like a reddish/peach color :shrug: Usually i get that type of "smell" along with brown bleeding which means AF is ending and then it stops but thats not happening. And usually i get brown bleeding when its going to stop and havent had any of that as of yet neither ugh. It seems like its going to be a long AF.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- I too hope the call u before the weekemd u have patients like a saint lol

Sarah- thanks. I'm. Trying to relax. N take it easy. Dnt even have testing on my mind lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Thanks. I try to have patience with them because i dont want them to think im a mad woman :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Ahhh anyone whos ttc has the right the be a mad woman :haha:

AFM my back is killing me not sure why but my tailbone feels like its seperating.. weird! But mixed with the feeling that it needs to be cracked...
My in laws should be here in an hour and a bit.. trying to tidy the rest up. My dh SUCKS at organizing the car so hopefully he'll listen to me on how its to be packed cause knowing HIM he'll put what we need for tonight at the way bottom :p and its like he puts everything everywhere, I dunno maybe I get my neatness from my dad :haha: but I do love to be able to find things instead of hunt for them in the dark.


----------



## mzswizz

Oh my goodness i cant keep my eyes open for nothing. I am sooo sleepy :sleep:

Ashley-And my dad learned how to pack from my mom :haha:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Ooh I have mild period pains....hope this is a good sign! Theyve gone round to my lower back and the top of my thighs. I don't normally get them there! 

In other news...my house smells amazing...just baked a batch of chocolate cupcakes. Waiting for them to cool so I can practice my piping skills. I've made a chocolate buttercream icing. Yum! My sister wants me to make about 150 cupcakes for her 30th in march...need to perfect my icing!

Might make some ginger biscuits too! I'm on a roll!


----------



## sheeps24

Yummmm they sound yummy!! Post me some? ;)


----------



## mzswizz

We will be awaiting our cupcake arrival from you Sarah please and thank you :rofl: Also sounds good..hoping its your bfp.

AFM, still no call so im assuming monday it is going to be. Oh well im not worried though because everything happens for a reason. If they call monday then maybe i will have the u/s results too :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Ahhhh I'm SO bored, I hate just WAITING for a trip to start :p I wanna leave already. and my dh isn't replying ANY of my texts grrr.. I think he finds me to be too naggy :winkwink: but hey we have unlimited so why not put it to use!


----------



## mzswizz

I know what you mean Ashley. The wait period before the trip is soooo boring and yes i text dh alot myself. I say if you got unlimited everything...USE IT!! Thanks Sprint :rofl:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Mmmm! They are pretty good even if I say so myself. Sorry guys , they aren't going to last long in this house! 

My headache has made a royal comeback...boo! I might have a cake to ease the pain!

Ashley, don't you find we seem to spend most of our lives waiting?! It's so boring...you just want to get on and go when youre waiting to go away!

Patrice, thread better have your u/s results on Monday aswell otherwise I'll be making a long distance call to your docs!


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: for the headache Sarah and :rofl: for the long distance phone call to my docs. But im thinking the same thing. They better have everything since they got me waiting for so long. Especially since the lady said bloodwork is usually done within 24hrs so what's the hold up.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I decided to pop in here to vent a little. I am so mad at my husband or should I be mad at myself? It seems like he only wants to have sex with me around my ovulation period. Im supposed to be in my 2ww right now and we havent done anything for 6 days. Whenever I complain about it he says we'll do it tonight but that never happens. So anyways I'm still concerned about my cm because I have been having loads of it, its embarrassing because whenever I look at my panties its wet and looks like I peed myself. I know that cervical mucus is normal but never in my life have I had this much, every time I wipe it pretty much fills up the toilet paper. I asked my husband if I should go to the doctor but he doesnt think that its anything harmful and that it will wear off, well its been persistent for the past 4 days now, I'm 7dpo by the way. I cant wait any longer and decided to go buy those testing sticks, just gonna test today and see what happens although Im pretty sure I wont see anything.


----------



## mzswizz

kitty- :hugs: Hopefully your dh will start dtd on different occassions other than your fertile period. Even though some women try to get their oh's to do it then, i understand you dont just want it to be when its around time for conception and thats it. So its okay hopefully by just talking to him and letting him know how you feel..it will help him better understand. And your symptoms sound pretty good. I have heard of increased cm in pregnant women but i would say hold off on testing since you are so early.


----------



## hello_kitty

mzswizz said:


> kitty- :hugs: Hopefully your dh will start dtd on different occassions other than your fertile period. Even though some women try to get their oh's to do it then, i understand you dont just want it to be when its around time for conception and thats it. So its okay hopefully by just talking to him and letting him know how you feel..it will help him better understand. And your symptoms sound pretty good. I have heard of increased cm in pregnant women but i would say hold off on testing since you are so early.

Mzswizz, how are you? Did you manage to get a hold of your dr yet? 
Regarding my husband, its just very frustrating because I think he has a low sex drive, I mean I think I have a low sex drive too, but since he is a man I thought he would demand more of it. Whenever I talk to him, he always says we'll do it tonight so I leave it at that but then it never happens. When I cry about it he blames me for not seducing him and getting him in the mood. I'm just so tired of this I dont even care as much anymore. Part of the reason that I want to have a baby is because of him since he is 8 years older than me but if he's not willing to put in the work by all means I'll just put the baby plan on hold since I'm still young. 
Yes, I'm definitely having signs, hope its not my head playing tricks on me. I have the increased cm, sore boobs, pressure in my lower belly. 
I think I will hold off the testing then until next saturday. Thanks:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

im fine and i have to wait until monday to get my results because when they called today they said my results were still pending :dohh: And sometimes when dh isnt in the mood, i seduce him when i want to bd. I guess its a male thing. We women have to do most of the work.


----------



## hello_kitty

mzswizz said:


> im fine and i have to wait until monday to get my results because when they called today they said my results were still pending :dohh: And sometimes when dh isnt in the mood, i seduce him when i want to bd. I guess its a male thing. We women have to do most of the work.

I guess I can be selfish sometimes want things to come my way without working for it. I want him to seduce me lol. GL with your results on monday!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. wish they could've told me everything today though..oh well. And trust me i was that way too until i wasnt getting my way :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Gonna just pop in to say goodnight ladies :) Stopped in northern VA for the night :)


----------



## sg0720

Ashley- Have a great trip

Patrice- sucks you have to wait!

As for everyone else hope you all are doing well. :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Have a great trip :hugs:

Hey Sarina. How are you today? And yes it does suck because now i have to wait even longer but i had a gut feeling that i would have to wait until Monday.

How are you ladies doing?

AFM, well i will be waiting for monday to come for the results of my tests. Im cd10 today and the bleeding has gone from reddish/peach to brown now. Now usually when its brown and about to end, its light brown and its a small amount of bleeding. But this still has a good amount and its brown :shrug: Im giving up on this bleeding i tell you. Im just hoping that it stops soon because now im bleeding old blood :shrug: Anywho, its the weekend now and DH has to work so im going to Miami alone to visit family and friends. And I will be at my first day of training for work on Tuesday so yay :happydance: Now its all just a waiting for this day to come game.


----------



## sg0720

Hey patrice- I pray that AF stops today she's extended her welcome with u lol

AFM- ok here we go lol part of me thinks I'm pregnant and the other part says is I am not pregnant AF is playing very dirty with me. Last night besides those pain I felt terribly sick like I needed one. Good throw up but never happened. I had the weirdesr CM I have seen come out my body LOL and this morning I am up early again b cuz I had that feeli am cramping a littleng again that I am going to throw ujp. And this may not have anythin to do with anything but me n the toilet have been best friends if you know what I mean...I am cramping a little but not like yesterday so far


So that's what's up lol..don't feel so hot lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Your symptoms sound pretty much like pregnancy symptoms so FXed cant wait for you to test. And yes seeing how its going like this DH says its not my AF. Im like it is he is like look at the facts...no matter how whacky your cycle it..it always only lasts 7 days. He said one) it is lasting longer and its only is heavy after sex or u/s..two) having sex hurts and im sore and sensitive which isnt usual for me..three) he says im eating down the house and four) im always tired now. And then he really freaked the day i told him i heard my pulse during the u/s. And he was like oh my goodness Patrice when did you ever hear your pulse during any of the u/s you had. And im like none because i never heard sound at all. And he was like exactly obviously she turned on the sound because she had to further investigate and then she turned it off. He was like watch when the u/s results come back saying you pregnant and this will prove that this bleeding isnt your AF you just going through a breakthrough bleed :rofl: Im telling you i soo got to stop reading him everything i research :blush:


----------



## sg0720

LMAO omg your husband is funny. i liek the eating down the house lmao... have you thought. what if hes right? you may never hear the end of it for as long as you live LOL


----------



## mzswizz

yes oh my goodness i can see it now. All i will hear is "that boy dont shoot blanks" and "i know your body better than you thats a shame" :rofl: And tmi...just had a bm and saw that there's now alot more brown bleeding wth


----------



## sg0720

wtf...id be going to the Er and getting another ultrasound lol they will tell you that day ur results tell them your scared bla bla u wna make sure ur okay lol

i for got to say im 10dpo


----------



## mzswizz

thats what im saying. I dont know where this bleeding is coming from. Its like geesh how much is up there :rofl: I dont understand. The rest of the day its light but only if i have a bm, sex, or something goes in, or an orgasm then here comes the heavy bleeding train...this sucks. Definately calling the doc on Monday to explain whats going on because this isnt normal.


----------



## sg0720

you should check to see how much is up there. see if you still feel normal...did u see my other post. about the CM lol..i didnt wna post the pic in here dont know if anyone would get grossed out


----------



## mzswizz

Oh yeah i meant to ask about that :dohh: How is the cm weird?


----------



## sg0720

i never had that before..so i say weird but i guess rather new to me


----------



## mzswizz

is it like an increased amount or something?


----------



## sg0720

yeah an increasing amt of this lol .......if you dare to look :rofl:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/858858-any-you-have-cm-like-pic-included.html


----------



## mzswizz

wow that IS weird cm. I remember getting lotion like cm when i was pregnant and then it became more watery but thats about it. Oh and one time it was thicky and creamy and im like what on earth is this. But nowadays I dont know what cm looks like since i been bleeding for 10 days?! Stupid AF go away already gggrrrr :gun:


----------



## sg0720

LMAO omg patrice lol that smiley. i have no idea anymore i give up guessing what my body is doing lol 

its having a field day right now lol


----------



## mzswizz

we both in the same boat. My body just doing whatever it feels like doing. And you're 10dpo today while im on cd10 today :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lol were in this together omg what if were in sync and like ur gona keep having that "af" lol until i get af or BFP whatever comes first lmao that would nto be cool at all lol


----------



## mzswizz

lol that would sooo not be cool. And now all of a sudden i feel very nauseous like im going to :sick: its only when i place my arm on my stomach or if my pants are tight around it ugh


----------



## sg0720

oh lord...join the club. i hate throwing up but its better then feeling like your throw up is stuck lol


----------



## mzswizz

yes i hate that feeling. And i just got off the phone with dh and he is like maybe we should get you another u/s because you acting like you were when you were pregnant...you are very snappy and also i usually skip out on breakfast but everyday i have been eating 2 toaster strudels, 2 waffles and a bowl of cereal as breakfast altogether :shrug: And i told dh this is the 10th day of bleeding and he says babes this bleeding is acting the same way it did when you were pregnant the first time so let's see what they say on monday. I just want to know whats going on with my body.


----------



## sg0720

honestly i would go to an urgent care or ER and tell them your history even if you gota bend the truth a little say u got a pos preg test..just so that they will make you important and take bloods ect. because you will get results same day.

and tell them you want an ultrasound done..

i agree with ur hubby.


----------



## mzswizz

im going to wait until DH comes home and then we will work from there. He told me to wait until Monday but let's see if i can convince him to not wait :blush: On another note..im hungry :haha: My stomach has been yelling ever since i put the laundry away and while i was on the phone with dh.


----------



## sg0720

lol maybe you are pregnant i dont know how you havent use that preg test lol..

but i hope whatever is going on is good.

and i cant even think about food atm


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking about going to the dollar store and taking one of those tests just to see what it says. It would be a big shock if it was a bfp but i doubt it.


----------



## sg0720

yeah but if it was negative it might rule some stuff out and if its positive i say u go to the ER and have ur hubby meet u there u know


----------



## mzswizz

Yes. Ok im going to go to the dollar test and go buy a test. I think i wouldnt believe it if its a bfp lol. But im preparing myself for a bfn because i know this is just AF being whacky.


----------



## sg0720

good luck either way let me know

watch this when you come back its hilarious
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSreZ-rmy7g


----------



## mzswizz

oh yes i saw that one before. She was scared so much that her water broke. No lie i thought she was going to slip and fall on the fluids. And then it made me wonder hmmm so whenever i get pregnant and want to go into labor...i should have dh scare me and maybe it will happen :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lmao i know right.


----------



## mzswizz

took the test and it is a bfn which i thought it would be. come on monday so i can find out whats going on.


----------



## sg0720

well since your bleeding i am going to take that as a good thing you know...idk i wish i knew what was going on with u


----------



## mzswizz

whatever is going on most likely got something to do with the results of the tests.


----------



## sg0720

yeah i hate when doctors take there sweet time...its like come on already


----------



## mzswizz

i know right. Im like come on if they were in our position...they would be calling every day


----------



## sg0720

yep exactly.


----------



## mzswizz

but its okay. We are going to find out my results one way or another lol


----------



## sg0720

yes you will hope they are good.


----------



## mzswizz

i hope they can fix whatever is wrong


----------



## sg0720

yeah that too. i cant wait for you to get ur BFP. well still be bump buddies even if i dont have a bump lol


----------



## mzswizz

lol of course because our bodies seem to be in sync with each others..omg what if we find out we pregnant around the same time...that would be sooo funny and crazy


----------



## sg0720

lol yes that would. it would be amazing too. 

id be confused liek is this really happening


----------



## mzswizz

i would probably freak out and be like are we drinking the same water or something :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao. i dont know something its crazy that we got off track with out cycle they started off similar but now were both at 10 cd 10 and 10dpo lol


----------



## mzswizz

exactly. Im at the beginning and you're at the end of the cycle but we both on the same number that is pretty funny. Well atleast if one forgets what day it is we can remind each other :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao yes that is a plus. i feel a bit better then i did earlier how about u


----------



## mzswizz

yes i feel much better. just reminded myself that i need to take my multivitamin :dohh: I kept forgetting. I need some iron in my system seeing that i have been bleeding for 10 days.


----------



## sg0720

yeah i havent taken my prenatal yet either


----------



## mzswizz

yes i just took my multivitamin so im good for today. Dont know if its really helping or not though but im taking them just in case


----------



## sg0720

yeah thats good to keep taking them. i just started my prenatal a few days ago..i think i could use the extra vitamins


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i have been slacking. I havent been taking them once a day like i should. Other things have been on my mind.


----------



## sg0720

yeah. are you excited for you new job.


----------



## skyraaa

subject change in a PRUNE!!!!:happydance:

patrice af is really taking the piss now poor u, looking forward 2 monday hope u get lots of answers

sarina testing time is coming around ooooh cant wait and yep feeling sick defo a gd sign lol, when will u b poas?

i serously cant believe im 10 weeks already 3weeks away from 2nd tri fuk me lol
i get 2 see bubs in just over 2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## sg0720

Hayley- i might test monday at 12dpo...i will check the odds of it being pos or neg lol and yay congrats on you being a prune i cant wait to be a prune LOL yeah time is going by fast


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Of course. I am ready to start working so i can take my mind off of ttc a little bit. And hopefully we both get good news on Monday.

Hayley-Yay for all the lovely news (being a prune, your scan and happy 10 weeks :happydance::happydance: ) And yes cant wait for the answers.


----------



## sg0720

patrice- yeah i know that feeling i cant wait to start my clinicals even tho i am a nervous wreck lol but it will keep me occupied


----------



## skyraaa

ooooh so monday cud b a gd day 4 both of u fx x


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i think us being busy will help us get away from the stress and being antsy.

hayley-yes it can be a good day..lets hope so.


----------



## sg0720

haha patrice.....another thing to add to the list hopefully something important will happen monday for both of us i just noticed didnt realize that til hayley said it lol

and hayley i hope so. how r u feeling


----------



## mzswizz

yep on a recent post i had said hopefully we both get good news on monday :haha: So now all we have to do is wait.


----------



## sg0720

lol that must have went right over my head lol


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies!!!! I know it's along time since I been on ugh I been extremely tired and my mom nd grandma was sick so I had to look out for them......any good news yet!


----------



## sg0720

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy erica :hugs: i been thinkin bout you. no news my way really


----------



## Looneycarter

aww I been thinking of y'all but to tired to get on...any more symptoms


----------



## mzswizz

no news over here yet except af is still here and im on cd10


----------



## sg0720

ive had some intense cramping on my left lower back side and left lower front side. it was terrible then last night and this morning feeling a bit queasy like my throw up was stuck LOl...and i had some weird cm lol other then that same ol me lol


----------



## skyraaa

im ok still feeling a lil sicky and still sooo tired had a 3hour afternoon nap 2day was awesome , im craving tomato soup with grated cheese in cud eat that all day everyday lol


----------



## sg0720

lol awwwwww!


----------



## Looneycarter

Sarina-hopefully it's a good sign
patrice-aww sorry to hear that is this your longest cycle?
skyraa-I haven't been craving at all lucky you..but I can't shake this fatigue...do you have a gut feeling of what your having?


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-now i want tomato soup :dohh: :rofl:

Erica-When i was a teenager, one time my af disappeared for 3 months and when it came it lasted for 2 weeks!! But ever i was around 19 or so it never happened again. The longest was 8 days.


----------



## josephine3

Hmm interesting craving hayley!! hi everyone hope you're well! I haventn been on a lot it makes me feel funny staring at the screen lol. xx


----------



## skyraaa

erica yeah hav a feeling its a boy , dont mind either way tho :)

i had my soup was lush :)


----------



## Looneycarter

Hayley-I have a feeling it's a girl,it doesn't matter anyways just as long as it's healthy


----------



## skyraaa

Looneycarter said:


> Hayley-I have a feeling it's a girl,it doesn't matter anyways just as long as it's healthy

my words exacly :)


----------



## Looneycarter

I know lol when will you start buying...my family told me to wait 5months


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Evening all!

Hope you are all well.

Hayley, congrats on your prune!! 

A little update from me.....the witch got me this morning :( im so annoyed! This means I had a 28 day cycle after having an average of 34 days! I thought my cycles had started to settle in to a regular routine but apparently not! Oh and I are thinking we missed ov. He reckons had a darker opk a whole week before what I thought was positive! I don't think it was as much as that but I reckon something went wrong with them. 

This month I'm going to get some more cheapies and be really strict with myself when it comes to my fluid intake. I'm sure this has affected my opks in the past.

Roll on tomorrow and cd2! I may have to do some more baking to ease the pain!

Patrice, looking forward to your update on Monday. 

Sarina, i've got my fx'd that you're still in....oh and I've never had cm like that before...I hope it's a good sign.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi gals, 
Happy weekend! I am 8dpo today and I feel like the time between now and next week is a decade. I got clumps of creamy cm today that stuck to the toilet paper. I was experimenting with it (tmi) and it wasnt sticky or stretchy and I was able to roll it into a ball. Did anyone experience this before they got their bfp?


----------



## peachy905

Evening all,

Sarah - sorry to hear that the witch got you. Stay positive though... you are only another 10 days or so from trying again right?! I know how hard it can be when your cycle is hard to predict. Mine would be anywhere from 30-34 days so thank goodness for OPKs.

HelloKitty - right before my bfp my cm was definitely creamier and stickier. keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Looney and Sarah - have you ladies had morning sickness? Ughh mine is kicking in and it lasts all day. I am so tired but really have no apetite which cannot be good for the baby right.... any tips much appreciated : )


----------



## hello_kitty

peachy905 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Sarah - sorry to hear that the witch got you. Stay positive though... you are only another 10 days or so from trying again right?! I know how hard it can be when your cycle is hard to predict. Mine would be anywhere from 30-34 days so thank goodness for OPKs.
> 
> HelloKitty - right before my bfp my cm was definitely creamier and stickier. keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Looney and Sarah - have you ladies had morning sickness? Ughh mine is kicking in and it lasts all day. I am so tired but really have no apetite which cannot be good for the baby right.... any tips much appreciated : )

Peachy, 
Thanks. I have been going to the bathroom more often not because I need to but because it always feels wet down there like I urinated in my pants (tmi), I'm having cramps on my lower right side right now different from ovulation pain. I was gonna hit the gym but I'm feeling so uncomfortable at the moment guess I'm gonna go for a lil bit at least. I keep wasting the pregnancy tests because as soon as I get a new symptom I'm anxious to check my hubby told me to stop. I have another week to go. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-Sorry the witch got you but atleast you got a plan setup for the new cycle fxed for you :thumbup:

Hayley, Erica and peachy-How are you ladies doing?

Kitty-I think you are experiencing the same thing as Sarina. FXed

AFM, just got back home and the bleeding is still here and now its very dark brown like brownish/black. Well when i go to change the pad its so brown that it looks black :shrug: This is weird and I will be telling my doctor about this on Monday.


----------



## sg0720

sarah- thanks hope you catch that eggy this cycle 

kitty- thats how i am anxious to test. try to hold out lol

patrice- your cycle has me stumpedd....


----------



## AC1987

:) I'm in Canada now, just popping in to say hi!!
Hope some more of you get your bfps!! :D


----------



## sg0720

hey ashley glad you made it safe!


----------



## hello_kitty

sg0720 said:


> sarah- thanks hope you catch that eggy this cycle
> 
> kitty- thats how i am anxious to test. try to hold out lol
> 
> patrice- your cycle has me stumpedd....

What day will you be testing? Have you had any nausea? I dont know why I'm getting nausea to the point I dont want to eat. Just went to the bathroom again and some more creamy thich cm. Fx's crossed for you too:hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

AC1987 said:


> :) I'm in Canada now, just popping in to say hi!!
> Hope some more of you get your bfps!! :D

What is the weather like in Canada? Hope you are having fun!


----------



## sg0720

kitty- i felt a bit of nausea last night was worse then this morning then eventually went away. and idk when ill be testing mayb monday ill b 12dpo


----------



## hello_kitty

sg0720 said:


> kitty- i felt a bit of nausea last night was worse then this morning then eventually went away. and idk when ill be testing mayb monday ill b 12dpo

I have been having nausea on and off for the past few days. Today has been the worst, I can feel it most of the day. Last month I tested on the day I was supposed to have my period, but it didnt show positive until 5 days after my missed period. Are you ttc your first child?


----------



## sg0720

no my 2nd how bout u


----------



## hello_kitty

Sarina, 
this is my first


----------



## sg0720

awww hope this is your bfp


----------



## hello_kitty

sg0720 said:


> awww hope this is your bfp

Thanks, I hope so too!


----------



## Looneycarter

ugh I went to the e.r my hcg levels are 177421 some like that lol but I only had a gestational sac and yolk sac measuring at 6 weeks but no fetal pole I'm a but worried and also subchronic hematoma that's small I go to my doctor on tuesday I'm on bed rest


----------



## skyraaa

Looneycarter said:


> ugh I went to the e.r my hcg levels are 177421 some like that lol but I only had a gestational sac and yolk sac measuring at 6 weeks but no fetal pole I'm a but worried and also subchronic hematoma that's small I go to my doctor on tuesday I'm on bed rest

aww erica its prob 2 early for a fetal pole hope in another week u see it if u go bk 4a u/s subchronic hematoma is that like pooling of blood in the uterus im a bit thick lol hav u had any bleeding? xx


----------



## peachy905

Looney, hopefully it is just too early to see the fetal pole? Feel better hun. Hugs.


----------



## mzswizz

erica-its probably still early. i think in a week or so you should see something.

sarina and kitty-cant wait for you two to test.

Ashley-glad you made it safely.

AFM, im cd11 today and this is the 11th day of the bleeding. (sigh) Well dh is being nice and caring to me. He understand right now, with the bleeding and waiting for the results, Im going through alot. And he understands so he doent give me a hard time wehn i dont feel like being intimiate. I just wish it would stop already but its okay. Tomorrow, I will have my answers and then I will tell her about the ongoing bleeding so I can get something to stop it from continuing. Unfortunately, DH had to go to work today so Im going to go to Miami and go to church with my mom. I had invited her so she said okay. So now im just waiting until its time for me to leave. Seeing that im still bleeding...it looks like ov is going to be delayed VERY late. So maybe my doc will be able to help me with ov. I like to look at the brighter side of the bad :blush:


----------



## Looneycarter

Thanks ladies I called my doctor she told me to come tuesday and she said the hematoma is so small like the size of your thumb I have her the measurements lol I was scared and she said it's to early that's why she do an ultrasound at 7weeks or later! but she told me all my test came bck good nd my levels are pretty high!


----------



## sg0720

erica- good luck. when did u first test and got bfn then got bfp i forgot

Patrice-- that is so terrible thank god its monday tomorrow.

AFM- i woke up with my nipples sore to touch...i gave in and tested BFN. the test was nice and gave me an indent LMAO...haha..its alright tho on to the next cycle...


----------



## Looneycarter

I tested at 10dpo at the e.r then got a positive on 14dpo


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all

Erica, good luck. Rest up girl.

Patrice this bleeding is crazy :( and I think it's a good idea to see if your doc can help with ov. Kill 2 birds with one stone so to speak!

Sarina, could still be early days so fx'd your egg is just being shy!

Well, I've been baking again! Made lemon squares or lemon squidge cake as I like to call them! Also got some chicken sizzling in the oven! Can't wait to eat tonight!


----------



## sg0720

Yeah..well I am going to put it in gods hands and just have sex like a normal person no more opks or anything and well see what happens  and lovely hcg levels


----------



## sg0720

Sarah- could be. 4 days til AF is due so well see


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-It can still be too early so fxed.

Erica-Wel thats good that your levels are good and high.


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies hope you are well :) I am in the 2ww and i have so many aches and pains from my back i wont be able to tell the difference between that and cramps if i get any haha 

Sarina dont rule it out until af shows! Fxd


----------



## sg0720

thanks ladies.

Holly- fx for you i hope you get your bfp!

Patrice- what the heck. i am in d.lisbelief that you are still bleeding. :hugs: maybe tonight after work you and your DH should maybe do something fun or nice to maybe keep your mind off of whats going on. i hope everything works out tomorrow.

AFM- not so much cramping anymore like saturday. just little bit here and there my nipples are very sensitive to even the lightest touch...at this point im not really looking into anything just goin with the flow lol looking forward to my dr appt tuesday. 

Alot of people dont come on here much any more.....well everyone who does Hows is going?


----------



## WrightMom2be

Hey Ladies, sorry I haven't been on in quite some time. Things have been pretty crazy and I haven't been in the best emotional state to be on BnB. Heads up its kind of long and i'm sorry in advance. 

I found out a little over a week ago that my 20 year old little brother got his ex (who is also 20) pregnant. I was a little upset and thought the why me but my brother was very understanding and was actually worried about hurting my feelings. (Side note: This April, my husband and I will have been trying for 3 years, and my family knows and is trying to be supportive as they can be.) Anyways, I told him that I loved him and that I would be there for the both of them the best that I could be, though they might have to deal with crying from time to time. He said that he would understand and what not. I was even trying to be as nice as possible to his ex (we don't get along because she's a selfish brat and she uses the crap out of my brother) Long story short, she told me that she was 100% on keeping the baby. Which got me kind of excited because it meant I was going to be an aunt. But of course she has to burn everything around her and she tells me later that evening that she is going to have an abortion. This absolutely kills me because after she told me, I offered to adopt if she really didn't want to keep the baby. Telling her that she could still be apart of its life but not have to have the responsibilities of being a parent and I would love and care for that baby in ways that I can't describe. She for whatever reason will not consider my offer and it breaks my heart because my brother wants to keep it... Its just a really F'd up situation.

On a semi-good note... I am 5 (going on 6) days late for the :witch: Which makes me super excited but the kicker... :bfn: on 6 different test... maybe 7, I can't remember lol So i'm in a whirlwind of emotions lately. :shrug:


----------



## sg0720

AWWWW Im sorry your going thru that its sad that she will choose abortion over you adopting..thats very selfish...:hugs: i am glad your brother and your family tho are very supportive. i hope you get your bFP soon


----------



## WrightMom2be

Thank you! I'm trying not to get down about things like this but it truly is really hard and sometimes I feel like I don't know how to cope.


----------



## sg0720

i definitely understand how you feel. i would have many emotions if i was going thru something liek that my cousin is pregnant and is addicted to pills and doesnt care she hits her stomach and drinks to make a long story short....it just terrible she has a daugher and doesnt take care of her and cheatd on her husband....its very sad and makes me angry because i would love another child and id take care of it and myself....

i can definitely relate in a way


----------



## WrightMom2be

It is really nice to know that the way I'm feeling isn't too different then the way someone else might feel or have felt. I am so sorry to hear that your cousin is acting this way towards one of gods little blessings, it is just so sad. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I had went out with my friends and had fun so it took my mind off of the bleeding.

Teresa-I feel for you :hugs: I was feeling the same way when one of my friends decided to have an abortion because she says "she's not ready." But in reality she is saying she wants to be able to go clubbing etc without having any responsibility :nope: And here we are ttc and the people who are brats end up with pregnancies. But dont worry it will happen for us soon :hugs:


----------



## sg0720

PATRICE- thats really good how are you feeling


----------



## mzswizz

Im exhausted. I drank a glass of milk just now and it tasted delicious. Im just ready to sleep already.


----------



## WrightMom2be

Thank you Patrice! Btw I saw a few post about your bleeding, I really hope you are okay! :hugs:


----------



## sg0720

Theresa- yeah it sucks to have to feel that way

Patrice- sounds good i could go for some milk and cookes or brownies lol


----------



## loobo83

hi ladies, how u all doing?

Sry ladies but havent had time to read back through all the posts but hope everyone is doing well..

Patrice - Really hope u manage to get an answer to ur bleeding and it stops for u very soon.

Sarina - I have had sore nipples since i got my bfp and still have them now at around 7 weeks so fingers crossed this is ur BFP.

AFM, well according to my LMP i was 8 weeks past saturday but i know i ovulate later so im guessing 7 weeks. feels like its been forever already lol. Dont have a midwife app till 13th feb and that just for booking in so im hoping my scan wont be too long after that. Really want my 12 week scan to get here quick as want to be able to tell everyone that we havent told (only told my mum and OH mum and dad). Also just knowing that all is ok is a huge relief. Been feeling quite sickie these past few days, hoping it doesnt get any worse.

Sending my love and lots of babydust to u all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Teresa-Thanks.

Sarina-Yes dh had milk and cookies and i just had milk but i love brownies. 

Louise-Thanks i hope it stops soon too. And cant wait for your scan.

AFM, im on cd12 today and today i suppose to be getting my test results back so im just awaiting for the call. The bleeding is still happening. Its like im having 2 AFs in one cycle back to back. I will be telling my doctor about the bleeding when i receive the call. Today DH is off but we both woke up not feeling well but we are getting better. And dh is making breakfast this morning yummy. Today is becoming better as time passes. Im still having this uneasy feeling in my stomach. DH thinks maybe it was the milk that we drank but :shrug: Tomorrow I start training at work at 12pm so im excited. And also DH got his doc appt tomorrow. So alot is going on. Hopefully, I receive a call soon.


----------



## sg0720

Louise- thanks i hope this is it too we shall see. hopefully you dont continue to feel sick for too much longer good luck with that and hope they get u in to do ur scan shortly after your appt.

Patrice.--oh gurl i hope they call you soon and dont make you wait til like 4 or 5 when they close. is the bleeding still brown or back to redish..? and i say if you dont get a call by like 1 maybe give them a call and say your concerned because you are still bleeding and this is not normal. 

AFM- 12dpo today...woke up cramping and my nipples are very sore 3days til AF is due so we shall see if is her playing her nasty tricks or something else =]. i have my dr appt tomorrow to talk about the pains i have been having so we will see what happens then...other then that not much new over here


----------



## sheeps24

Evening :) Im 5dpo already time flies!! Hope you are all well and sarina are you going to test again?


----------



## sg0720

i go to the dr tomorrow...so i am gona wait til AF is late then test again if she doesnt show


----------



## sheeps24

Ahh ok well fxd!


----------



## sg0720

thanks

af is due thursday so not far away


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- any update yet??


----------



## mzswizz

I called my doctor and the nurse said she will be there in the morning. THIS SUCKS!!!!!! Ugh why cant i get answers?!!!!


----------



## sg0720

Wow patrice wth. I wish they would just be straight forward with u...if I was u n I. Had insurance to. Cover hospital visits I would go n have them do blood test mayb ultrasound n let them know what's going on and ur history of things....no guarntee ur dr will call tomorrow

Sorry about what ur going thru but that's my opinion


----------



## josephine3

Hi girls sorry I havent been on in such a long time - I just dont seem to have the time!! Its not you lot I promise, I just dont seem to have the time - and cant stay awake late enough to chat! I miss you guys tho!!
Patrice whats going on with you? You arent still bleeding from af are you? Surely not? I really hope you're okay I will be thinking of you!
Wrightmomtobe (theresa ?) Im sorry to hear of the situation you are in it sounds awful, especially if your brother wants to keep the baby. 
As for me, im still waiting for my scan date to come through, just wish it would hurry up and get here NOW!! x


----------



## sg0720

hey jo. nice to see things are going good. i cant believe your almost in teh 2nd tri already...time is flying


----------



## Looneycarter

hey sarina did you test today??


----------



## josephine3

Hi girls sorry I havent been on in such a long time - I just dont seem to have the time!! Its not you lot I promise, I just dont seem to have the time - and cant stay awake late enough to chat! I miss you guys tho!!
Patrice whats going on with you? You arent still bleeding from af are you? Surely not? I really hope you're okay I will be thinking of you!
Wrightmomtobe (theresa ?) Im sorry to hear of the situation you are in it sounds awful, especially if your brother wants to keep the baby. 
As for me, im still waiting for my scan date to come through, just wish it would hurry up and get here NOW!! x


----------



## sg0720

Erica- i tested yesterday @ 11dpo BFN...couldnt help myself LOL

now i am goin to wait and see if AF arrives which i think she might crampin feeling a bit bloated and sensitive nipples today @ 12dpo..so she might be comin around the corner well see tho

how are you?


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-actually i AM still bleeding. This is day 12 of it and it is very annoying. Im just ready to know what's the next step for me.

Sarina-I totally get what you're saying. I got to call tomorrow anyways to schedule an appt because I AM going to go back there to figure out whats going on with this bleeding. I start work tomorrow too so Im probably going to have to get booked on Friday because that will be my off day.


----------



## sg0720

Good luck patrice i hope they call tomorrow and have fun at ur new job


----------



## Looneycarter

I'm good!!! have to go to the doctor tomorrow to see if the see the hematoma nd a fetal pole!! hope it all goes well!


----------



## sg0720

good luck


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Evening all

Just a flying visit as ive not long got in from work so will be heading for bed soon!

Patrice, how crap! Cant believe you have to wait any longer. 

Erica, good luck at your appointment. Keep us posted.

Hello again Teresa. Nice to see you back but so sorry to read your post. :(

I'm on cd3 today and I think the witch is going. Me and oh have changed our minds and are going to take the au natural approach this month. No conceive plus or opks. Not sure how I'm going to manage without any sticks to pee on! Oh is more and more determined every month to get me preggers and he's saying he wants us to dtd every day! If you don't hear much from me it's because I'm in bed....either dtd or sleeping!!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-Sounds like dh and i lol

Sarina-Thanks

Erica-GL tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

not much going on in this thread anymore lol


----------



## mzswizz

Its pretty much wait time for everyone i guess :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lol yeah i think so....im looking forward to going to the dr tomorrow...

how are you doin...still brown blood?


----------



## mzswizz

nope it went back to red. It's going through different phases color wise and flow wise. 1 minute its brown then a few days later red and then one minute its a light flow then the next few days its heavy :shrug: DH and I had to go to the store so i can get more pads because its been going on so long that i ran out of pads out of the 45 pack i had (had around 24 left out the pack) :nope:. I bought another 45 pack so hopefully it dont last long enough to use all the pads. Also, i start work tomorrow so yay excited. Going to be there from 12-4 so not long. And dh doc appt is tomorrow too at 2:30 so lets see how that goes.


----------



## sg0720

omg wth is going on thats is crazy....my appt is at 740 AM lol...i hope you have fun at work and your DH appt goes good.


----------



## mzswizz

yes it is. and good luck at the doc


----------



## sg0720

thanks


----------



## Jadey-x

Morning ladies, good luck with your drs appts! 

So AF was due on sunday but still no sign .. Its not that I suspect I might be pregnant becuase fairly sure we didn't dtd anytime around ovulation, but hey! Just want it to start so I can begin tracking my periods! I thought I was very regular, but haven't tracked them in such a long time, a I was a week late last month, so it might be that my cycle is longer than I first thought.

I haven't posted in a while and this thread moves so quickly!! Hope everybody is doing ok. Any new bfps!? Good luck to all!


----------



## AC1987

Hi ladies :)

Hope everyones well! I'm enjoying my vacation, can't believe I will hafta leave sunday :(


----------



## skyraaa

hello ladies sorry i havent been on my lappy broke :( well charger was had 2 buy a new 1 for £55 i feel robbed lol

patrice any news ye hun?

sarina hav u tested again since ur bfn?

ashley hope u enjoying ur hols its always shit when u hav 2 come home

jadey u shud defo test iv known a few ppl who didnt think they dtd near ov time but got there bfps :)

afm well im just getting impatient now 4 my scan lol still cant find hb on doppler im sure bubs is hiding lol x


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies hope everyone is doing good

just an update for me. i went to my doctor appt and i am not pregnant which i am okay with. maybe next month...she told me if i ovulate on CD 20 to BD CD 16, 18, 20, and 22....i have a small cyst causing pain. she said it could be because my cycle is about to start.

good baby dust and good luck to everyone else.


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> hey ladies hope everyone is doing good
> 
> just an update for me. i went to my doctor appt and i am not pregnant which i am okay with. maybe next month...she told me if i ovulate on CD 20 to BD CD 16, 18, 20, and 22....i have a small cyst causing pain. she said it could be because my cycle is about to start.
> 
> good baby dust and good luck to everyone else.

awww that sucks hun gl for ur next cycle we will all b here 2 make the time go faster :) x


----------



## sg0720

lol thanks. its okay. i will now be focused on school hopefully ill forget about babies lol and then itll just happen. im going to try the every other day approach like my dr said and since i wont be using opks ill start maybe a week before expected O date..


----------



## mzswizz

Jadey-I would say to test.

Ashley-Glad you're enjoying yourself.

Hayley-Yes i got results back from the u/s this morning still waiting the results for the bloodwork. Posted the information in my update.

Sarina-Well atleast we can go through the cycle together. I think my body wants to wait for yours so we can bleed together :rofl:

AFM, im cd13 today and yes the bleeding is still going on. On a good note, i start work today so wont be back on until later on today or tonight because we are going to go down to Miami after work. Also, my doc did call this morning but I only received the u/s results. Waiting for the bloodwork results. For my u/s, she said i have a cyst on both my ovaries but they are simple cysts and nothing to be concerned about. Thank you God. So that crosses one issue off the list. Slowly but surely..Im getting somewhere.


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> lol thanks. its okay. i will now be focused on school hopefully ill forget about babies lol and then itll just happen. im going to try the every other day approach like my dr said and since i wont be using opks ill start maybe a week before expected O date..

yeah defo best approach how long hav u been trying now? x


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- i have a cyst too lol she said its on my left ovary small nothing to worry about..lol and yes i think your cycle is waiting for me im sorry LOL.

Hayley- since the beginning of jan 2011 but cuz i got on BC for a month and a half i started all over sooooo nwo since August 2011


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I knew they were going to find cysts because i was told i had since 2 years ago lol so it was nothing new for me lol. But im glad i only have 2 compared to the amount i had 2 yrs ago.


----------



## sg0720

yeah thats good patrice the bleeding could be caused by the cyst by the way...and she told me they are common in most women due to there cycles and stuff


----------



## mzswizz

yes they are very common. I wonder if she can give me something to stop the bleeding though because im halfway through ,y cycle and im spending it with the bleeding lol


----------



## sg0720

lol thats a good question when she calls you ask..but my dr told me today the cure for cysts is BC but since i wna get preg. thats a no no lol she was soo nice and told me if i need a pregnancy test to just come on in or take one at home..i love my doctors


----------



## mzswizz

Thats great and yes same here. I heard bc can help but oh no that is not going to be used around here :rofl: And i love my doctors too. She is helping me out alot. 

UPDATE!! Just got my blood results back and everything is NORMAL!!! yay :happydance:


----------



## sg0720

Patrice that is wonderful news.

we just have to play the wiating game of getting pregnant


----------



## mzswizz

Yes now im calling to schedule an appt so i can figure out what i can do about the bleeding.


----------



## sg0720

thats good. good luck


----------



## skyraaa

yay patrice thats awesome :) and yeah i heard cysts cause bleeding too :(


----------



## sg0720

patrice whats gona be your approach this cycle after yoru bleeding stops


----------



## Looneycarter

hi ladies just came from the doctor...she found a heart beat yay but pushed my edd to 9/20 making me 5weeks 5days the baby is so small lol...no more hematoma either


----------



## skyraaa

Looneycarter said:


> hi ladies just came from the doctor...she found a heart beat yay but pushed my edd to 9/20 making me 5weeks 5days the baby is so small lol...no more hematoma either

:happydance: yay happy 4 u hun now no more worrying u :)


----------



## Looneycarter

I know lol I'm happy


----------



## skyraaa

i havent even seen my bubs yet no idea if everything is ok :(


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies 

Patrice - thats great news that everythings fine
Sarina- sorry its a bfn
Erica - Thats good!

Sorry if i missed anyone out! Im 6dpo already! I dont think im having any symptoms i have had a bit of belly ache but i think it might just be because of my back but thats better now 2 nealry back to normal. I had a dream i was pregnant but i dont think its a sign i think its just because i want it so bad :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Bit quiet!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-TBH i dont know what my approach will be this cycle. :shrug:

Erica-Yay for the hb!!! :happydance:

Holly-FXed for you this cycle :thumbup:

Hayley-No need to worry. Everything is fine im sure of it :hugs:

AFM, im just home from training at work already and it was pretty fun. DH went to the doc and they are going to run tests on his heart etc because she thinks he may have a heart murmur and also got to check if he has asthma etc. I hope everything turns out okay for him. Keep him in his prayers for me ladies :hugs: Also, i am scheduled for the doc on friday @ 2:30pm about the bleeding. As you can tell...the doctor will be my best friend now :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

I hope everything goes ok for your oh!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Holly!

i just made dh and i some hamburgers and they are soooo delicious!


----------



## sheeps24

Yumm hamburgers i made some coleslaw earlier it was sooo good im addicted!


----------



## mzswizz

yeah dh and i both wanted more lol


----------



## sg0720

Holly- thanks its alright im ready for next cycle lol well i guess ishould say ready as ill ever be lol..good luck for you tho hope u get ur bfp

Patrice- hope all goes well for your hubby. having your dr be ur friend is always a good think dont wna doctor n u guys hate each other duno what that dr might do now a days lol....Patrice next month is February i hope its deja vu all over again for us both FX


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i know right Sarina! Cant believe its going to be February. Two women said that they had one week bleeding then got a bfp and another said she got her blood results back and they came back normal and she was shocked sand then she conceived. And i got both so i hope that means im going to conceive. Hoping this means that we are going to be bump buddies in February :winkwink:


----------



## sg0720

Yes. i am going to talk to my OH when he wakes up and say baby pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee lmao..jk but seriously i would liek to talk to him and ask him if he would like to try just 1monthin february and then if we dotn get pregnant i am done trying until god gives us a child when he thinks were ready.

i hope he agrees LOL


----------



## mzswizz

well im going to talk to my doctor and hopefully she says to temp or do opks this cycle just to see what happens :haha: But im just like you..after february im giving up.


----------



## sg0720

yeah thats a good idea. this cycle im not using anythign i am going to try to BD as much as possible every other day and thats what i wna talk to my OH about. just so he is on board you know...and then i am just listening to my body...

:thumbup:


----------



## peachy905

Looney, congrats on seeing the little heartbeat. So glad that everything is okay!

SG, for what its worth I had a girlfriend try unsuccesfully for 6 months and then during month seven she just dtd every other day for a month and got preggers. I told her that she and her dh must have amazing stamina but I guess whatever it takes to get the baby right?! Good luck to you.

Mzswizz, ooh burgers sound good. Are these homemade ones? I am ashamed to say it but I have never made the patties myself... I should test out some recipes. For some strange reason I think I typically only eat burgers in the summer. On a different note, I totally think that you are going to get pregnant really soon! I remember you and dh being all over eachother lots : )


----------



## sg0720

Peachy- thank you so much for that motivation...my Dr mentioned that if i ovulate on CD 20 then BD CD 16-18-20-22 so that is every other day and a few extra cant hurt right LOL

how is your pregnancy going.


----------



## sheeps24

Thanks Sarina I hope so too


----------



## mzswizz

Peachy-Thanks and yes we are always over each other. We even dtd this morning before i went to work :blush: And im hoping i get pregnant soon and loving your ticker!


----------



## sg0720

well....i talked to my OH and he told me he doesnt want to try for a kid and he doesnt like to try for a kid...and he doesnt care if we have another kid or not hes happy with just the one he has. i said well i thought you said that you will have another child because i want one..and he said yet but im not trying he said if it happens it happens he doesnt care...he said he just wants to have free sex so to speak......

so i guess this was my last month and now im NTNP because of my OH...and i just pray to god that he sees over me and sees that i am ready for a child and it happens in feb.


----------



## mzswizz

well my dh is like that too. I have talked to him and he says well we can stop trying and just let it happen if its meant to be on its own right? And im like i guess so. He was saying he just wants us to enjoy each other and have sex without the pressure of the only reason we having sex is to try to conceive. So i guess this is my last month too Sarina. So i guess we both will be NTNP buddies.


----------



## Looneycarter

my little bean!!!
 



Attached Files:







20120124_190024.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

erica-lovely pic awww :hugs:


----------



## sg0720

Erica- love the pic..

Patrice- glad im not alone


----------



## Looneycarter

thanks ladies


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-its funny how we both talked to our oh's around the same time about the same situation and they are on the same page when it comes to babies. They just want them to come when its meant to happen and not worry about the ttc business. Just have sex and have fun. After my doc appt on friday..Im going to do as told and just have sex and pray to God for our blessing. My DH has already said he know its going to happen soon so we just have to wait and see.

Erica-You're welcome.


----------



## sg0720

patrice something is weird here with us lol...but 1 difference is your OH has more sex with you then my oh with me

and you approach your OH and he lets u

mine dont...work in progress i guess lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-both of us got work in progress. you got to work on your oh and i got to work on my af issues


----------



## sg0720

yeah thats alot of work for both of us lol

thanks patrice i feel alot better


----------



## mzswizz

you're welcome sarina. what if we both end up with bfps soon. that would be pretty awesome!


----------



## sg0720

yes it would...when we take a trip to FL well definitely have to go out for lunch...and if were preg...o my...the resturants better watch out...well maybe we should go to a buffet LOL


----------



## mzswizz

that would be great!! i think a buffet would be the best option or else our bill will be HIGH :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

LOL :rofl: yes it would..i think my oh and ur oh would get along great does your OH play video games lol


----------



## mzswizz

does he?! he's playing them right now :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao yes he does LOL


----------



## mzswizz

my dh is playing the batman game on the xbox360. dont get me wrong i love video games too because i be playing a few games especially the kinect games but geesh..i dont have nothing on my dh :rofl: But when it comes to the dancing games..im the champ :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao my OH plays mostly on PS3 he likes basketball batman wrestling shooting games..and alot more..

me im too shy to dance lol but i too like video games


----------



## mzswizz

wow now thats creepy because my dh likes the SAME EXACT type of games :haha: And its funny because when it comes to dancing in front of people im shy but i can do it at home :haha: you would not have thought that i performed in front of people in dance teams since i was in the 2nd grade :rofl: I dont know how i became so shy now.


----------



## sg0720

lol ihate being shy lol it sucks i wish i was a little wild hahaha


----------



## mzswizz

same here lol. i always worry about how people portray me etc.


----------



## sg0720

lol i feel like ill make a fool out myself even tho ppl are okay with that..when i drink a little i let loose a little bit lol


----------



## mzswizz

yes when i drink...i loosen up and have fun but then when im sober. im outgoing etc its just when it comes to dancing i get shy or when it comes to meeting new people.


----------



## sg0720

when im comfortable with people i am more relaxed and fun otherwise i am quiet as a mouse lol


----------



## mzswizz

that is true. After getting comfortable i can talk a mile a minute but before im like hi (crickets) :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

LMAO i am the same way hahah thats hilarious


----------



## mzswizz

wow i think dh should get an award for playing video games all day :rofl: And about the bleeding..it went back red, its heavy again and im passing large clots :shrug: maybe us dtd this morning before i went to work had something to do with it :blush:


----------



## sg0720

that is crazy...what if like when my AF stops is when u stop bleeding....

that would be the most freakiest stuff lol i hope it doesnt go on for another week


----------



## mzswizz

i would probably freak out lol. Now what im trying to figure out is if ov would be 14 days from when the bleeding stops or it can occur anytime in this cycle during the bleeding.


----------



## sg0720

some women have od while bleeding so i would say keep bd cuz you might catch an egg

i am so bloated waitng for AF i look pregnant lol


----------



## mzswizz

i cant even button my jeans right now thats how bloated i am :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao i cant get my jeans past my thighs with out jumpin squattin dancin around lmao :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Hye ladies mnot having any symptoms yet :( Im not liking the red lettering on the forum!


----------



## Jadey-x

Morning! 

Patrice - Hoping everything goes well for your DH at the drs, also hope they can help you with your bleeding x

Holly - I had a dream I was pregnant last night :haha: wishful thinking I imagine! And I don't like this red lettering either! I thought my phone was playing up when I just came on here!

Hope I've got your names right! 

How is everyone doing today? I'm in a fairly good mood considering the weather! Going to see my best friend this afternoon :) 

Still no sign of AF .. I want to test but I kinda feel like its coming n I don't wanna waste one . Hmm


----------



## mzswizz

holly-no symptoms doesnt mean you're out just yet fxed

jadey-thanks. when is af due?

AFM, im cd14 today. Still bleeding heavy..nothing new. I go in to work today around 10 so i should be starting in a hour or so. Im working 10-6 today so i dont know how im going to manage without BnB :haha: My DH is off to his 2nd doc appt so keep him in your prayers that nothing is wrong with him. :hugs: Tomorrow is my last work day before im back off again and Friday is when i have my doc appt about the bleeding. So this week is going to be a busy week. Let's hope i can get answers about this bleeding because last time after i had a m/c..my first AF lasted a month and a day so im hoping i dont bleed for that long without having a m/c because i think i will end up looking like this :wacko: In 2010, i conceived in February, found out in March and had a m/c in April...so it would be pretty weird if i conceive again in February. And by the looks of it...that just might happen. So lets see how this will turn out.


----------



## WrightMom2be

Welp ladies I have no idea what's going on with me :shrug: The :witch: is 8 days late and I have no signs that she is going to be showing her face anytime soon, which would normally be good and I'd be excited. But all the pregnancy test are :bfn: I'm going to give it a little longer, maybe a week (if I can wait that long) and call the doctor to do a blood test.


----------



## skyraaa

hmmmm very strange yeah get bloods done coz at least u will know 4 sure then x


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi ladies!

Sorry i've been away for a while. Just been busy and been at work and sorting out things with my health. but i'm fine 

How is everyone?! Whats eveyone been up to?

Update: nothings happened with us yet. Had a preg test at the hosp last friday which cam back neg but the witch had just finished so didn't expect miracles! lol. 
Oh and i'm losing weight, 1st 1lb in 3 weeks! So hopefully that will help 

:dust: 

xx


----------



## Jadey-x

Patrice AF was due Sunday, but has come now this evening, so not my month!


----------



## skyraaa

jadey sorry hun :witch: is a bitch hope next months the month 4 u :)

yay:happydance:katie lovely 2 have u bk :)


----------



## Jadey-x

Thanks skyraaa! Lots of BDing after AF :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

katie-welcome back!

jadey-well atleast we can complain about the bleeding together :rofl:

AFM, im off work now yay :happydance: Now its time to relax and wait for the food to be ready. DH has cooked so yay :happydance: one more day of work and then its relaxing until tuesday. Friday is my doc appt too so lets see what the doc would have to say.


----------



## AC1987

Heeyy everyone!

SO I finally read back like 13 pages :haha: wow still bleeding Patrice?! I can't believe it thats crazy! Do you see a doc about it soon?

Hayley i can't believe we're prunes now! Or half way through..

I'm SO tired! I can't believe this week is almost over, its like I have things scheduled on every day :haha: But I hope I will be able to come up here again sometime soon..


----------



## mzswizz

Hey Ashley! Yes the bleeding is still going and i have my doc appt tomorrow :happydance: And time is really flying by with you ladies pregnancies. I remember when you ladies first got your bfps. It seems like it was only a few weeks ago. Wow time flies.

AFM, today im cd15 and i have my doc appt tomorrow :happydance: Also today is my last day of work for this week so now i get to relax until Monday and then back to work Tuesday. I love my new job..lots of wonderful people and easy duties :haha: Time really does fly there too. I also had a vivid dream about the bleeding. And in the dream, I was sleeping and then i felt it leaking and i rushes to the bathroom to find it still leaking badly and I was freaking out. I woke up to check but it was not as bad as I thought which was good. Usually i would be counting down to ov but now im just counting down to when af is going to stop. Cant believe i am halfway through my cycle and i spent it bleeding :dohh: Well i know that my AF is giong to effect ov and the length of my cycle. So now im just waiting for it all to end so i can begin having regular sex with dh without the AF factor.


----------



## josephine3

Yay lime day!! :happydance:


----------



## peachy905

Morning ladies,

Mzswizz , gosh that sounds like some super long flow you are having. Hopefully it ends soon and you and dh can get back to dtd under normal circumstances ; ) Wow do you work a three or four day workweek? I would love that so much! I have the standard 9-5 Mon-Friday.

AC, I am so super tired too and have nausea all day long. I need 1st trimester to go by fast! Congrats on your little prune. Do you have a 12 week ultrasound scheduled? Must be exciting because I think on that one the baby looks more.... baby shaped lol.

Looney - that was a wonderful ultrasound pic. How are you feeling? Hope all is well!


----------



## peachy905

Josephine - yay congrats on your lime! How are you feeling? Any tips for nausea? Nothing ginger related please : )


----------



## josephine3

ooh i must have missed looneys ultrasound! I will have to look back.
Peachy Ive not had much ms really, I find just eating helps me!! Biscuits or sweets or anything cold! If i dont eat often enough i start to feel funny. Im still mega mega tired and still waiting for my scan letter to come through. I am 12 weeks by midwife's dates so they best hurry up and sort it out soon!


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies hope you are all doing good!

Afm I am 8 days past ovulation i think! No symptoms so im not going to test this month unless af is late. I have a serious addiction to coleslaw this week! Oh's stepmum makes beautiful coleslaw i literally ate the whole tub so ive been making my own this week with just cabbage and carrot and ive had it like 4 days this week and last night just sat and ate a whole bole and just made another big bowl to go with a jacket potato! I now have light mayo in it though so its not as fatty. I dont know whats going on i didnt even used to like it now i cant get enough!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi everyone

Erica, I'm soooo pleased for you and that ultrasound pic is amazing! Exciting times!

Patrice and Sarina, I like the idea of NTNP but i think my oh would be asking me when am I ovulating and should I take a test yet etc so I don't think he'd let me forget about ttc! 

Jo, yay you're a lime! Congrats!

Hope everyone is well and we see some more bfps here soon.

I'm on cd6 today. Af has gone but I've been soooooo tired these last few days that I haven't had the energy to dtd but tomorrow we will start! I had a check up at the docs this morning and thought I'd mention that me and oh were ttc. My doc was unusually helpful ( he's normally a bit blasé about things) but he took some blood so that he could test for rubella antibodies in my body and, although it should be fine, he said it was worth checking whilst I'm not preggers as if it shows up, I will have to have an MMR jab and then wait 3 months to try. I'm still going to be dtdin the meantime as it should only be a few days before I know the results.


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi! ladies How are you girls doing today!!!!!

i'm good just always tired and hungry!!! I get night sickness so bad but no vomiting and they change my due date to the 20th which is 4 days after my lmp edd but it's cool lol


----------



## sheeps24

Very quiet on here today ladies!


----------



## mzswizz

well the update for me is...im finally off work and I had a call from the doc but i missed it so i had 2 voicemails and called while i was on break. Well the nurse called to tell me that my AF issue is something that my ob/gyn should handle because its his field. So i said okay and cancelled the appt for tomorrow. I called my ob/gyn and im scheduled for 3:15pm on Monday so i got to wait a little longer but its okay because on the good side of things...my doc is nice enough to make copies of the bloodwork she did and i will be able to pick them up tomorrow so i can take them to my ob/gyn. So its a win/win for me because I will be able to tell you ladies what tests I had done and also atleast i have solid proof to give to my doc so i dont have to go through the same tests etc and hopefully he does bloodwork of anything she missed..if she missed anything. So thats how my day went.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- that is wonderful news. Can't wait to hear what tests she ran 

Afm--I though AF was gona b here for sure today cuz my cervix moved last night and I was able to find and touch the tip of it and it was facing down so I'm like yes lol but today I checked my freakin cervix went back up high and turned can't find the tip anymore lol. As you know my periods have been regular so I'm worried I'm not going to get it and my cycles are going to be irregular again. I hope AF comes tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

What if you ov'd late meaning the bfns could be just because you tested early :shrug: But i will be picking up my test results EARLY in the morning :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

I am forsure I got a positive opk with fertile cm and the ovulation. Pains ect...and if I ov late I def dnt have a chance didn't bd lol but 6 dpo I got a really dark opk....I have no idea I'm waiting it out I have faith she will show I hope lol makes me nervous lol


----------



## sheeps24

Feelin abit invisible today! :( 

Hope your doctors goes ok patrice and sarina hope the witch shows soon so you can get back on track.


----------



## sg0720

Thanks holly. Hope ur bfp is around the corner


----------



## sheeps24

I dont think it is but thank you

Edit: I did just look at some common symptoms for 8dpo and there is a couple that i can relate to so fxd!


----------



## sg0720

From the beginning of my 2ww I had a feeling I was out some days I was like mayb but then no


----------



## sheeps24

Im not sure :rofl: Il just have to see when af shows her face, Im not sure exactly when shes due though this is only my 3rd cycle and the other 2 werent the same


----------



## sg0720

I say wait 15 days if no af test


----------



## sheeps24

Im quessing she will be due about next wednesday well thats what my ticker says and il probably wait until next weekend and if she hasnt showed then test. Im impatient haha and im with oh on weekends so i can test with him there


----------



## sg0720

Mayb that's a good thing so u stay occupied lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-whats going on with you?

Holly-How are you today?

AFM, im cd16 today. Today im off work yay :happydance: I get my results today also. Will be picking them up at 9am which is in 30 mins or so :happydance: Now just got to wait for my ob/gyn appt which is on monday. I never thought i would be going back and forth to the doc. Maybe i need this in order to get pregnant. What if after all of this..i end up pregnant and carry full term? That would be a wonderful blessing. Also, last night two major things happened that had me in a slump. One, dh and i were in the living room and heard a loud crash. We came out of our community towards the road just to see a car flipped over in the road. Luckily, people were okay and nobody was killed. But it goes to show that people need to slow down and stop rushing because you never know if you are speeding to your own funeral. The second thing that occurred was my friend texted me showing me a pic of her positive pregnancy test :dohh: Now i would be happy for her buttttt she is the same friend that had an abortion earlier last year because she "felt" she wasnt ready for kids. Now she is pregnant again and im just neutral about it because i dont know if she is going to do another abortion or not. So we shall see. But thats about it for me as of now. Once i get the results, I will let you ladies know the results.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- girl girl girl lol I have no idea what's going on I woke up this morning to no AF. I keep tellin myself she's on her way lol. And wow people do need to slow dow and I am going to steal what u said if u don't mind lol I kno a lot of ppl that speed and I am going to tell them they should slow down b cuz they could be speeding to their own funeral. And I know exactly how u feel I know someone who had an abortion then got preg kept it and is now preg again with a boy...I have no comment on the situation u know.

Ladies how r u. AFM_ 16dpo no AF...I still kno she's comin lol


----------



## mzswizz

I say TEST!!!! LOL and no problem use the phrase..if it saves lives then use it :haha: And yes I first i tried to help her but now im like whatever, do what you want. But it sucks to try for kids and then no luck but someone has an abortion and then bam pregnant again so easily and its like how and why but i know i got to straighten out whatever is going on with me first before it will happen. And i know its going to happen soon for the both of us! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

U/S: "FINDINGS: The uterus measures 7.2 x 3.7 x 5.4cm. The uterus is homogenous in appearance. The endometrial stripe is not thickened (5mm). The right ovary measures 4.2 x 2.5 x 4cm and the left ovary measures 3.8 x 2.3 x 3.5cm. Follicular cysts are noted within both ovaries. The largest cyst on the right measures 1.1cm in greatest diameter and the largest cyst on the left measures 0.8cm in greatest diameter. No free fluid is noted." 

Blood: **comprehensive metabolic panel test *which just checked out in range for all my vitamins and protein and blood cell count etc. And my TSH is at 1.27 miU/L 

**Basophils* and that tested my FSH which is said to be in range at 8.6 miU/mL. 

*Urine sample *came out...clear. 

**FSH* which i told you the amount for that and my LH is at 24.9 miU/mL. My LH sounds pretty high to me. What do you ladies think?

Now i know it says everything came out clear but should i be worried about anything like my FSH etc? What do you ladies think?


----------



## sg0720

If AF is not here Thursday ill test. And I really don't know what is high or now. On ur results it does have a H or L in a column??


----------



## mzswizz

no it just say in range or out of range and it has a reference box to show what the in range levels are. All my levels are under in range so im assuming they are okay. But seeing my FSH and LH levels they just like high especially seeing that i was on day 7 of my AF which is when it was suppose to end. And cant wait til thursday


----------



## sg0720

hmm i think its all normal if something was too high or too low i think your doctor would have told you. but thats good you can bring those with you to ur OB doctor.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i know and will be able to talk to him about everything. So i looked up fsh and lh levels and for fsh on day 3 it suppose to be 9 mIU/ml which is indicated as normal. Mines is 8.6 mIU/ml on day 7 so thats good. Meaning my egg quality and quantity are good. And LH suppose to be around 20 IU/L or higher as it gets closer to ov and mines is at 24.9 IU/L on day 7. So now when i see my ob/gyn i hope he does bloodwork because even though im bleeding...i might end up ov'ing while bleeding.


----------



## sg0720

yeah patrice i think you might end up doing that..so i would say start bdn and keep bdn...but what if bdn keeps u bleedin lol...that woudl be bad but you might be one of the women to get pregnant while bleeding


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully my ob/gyn will take bloodwork to for fsh etc to see where they at. And he better not prescribe me birth control because im not going to take it :rofl: And i want to bd but then again i dont. Im so worried about this bleeding etc that dtd is the last on my mind. And DH understands. Between this bleeding, work and the doc visits...i got alot on my plate. He isnt complaining neither. But hopefully i dont ov while im bleeding because we dtd in the shower so it all falls out (sorry tmi).


----------



## sg0720

Not tmi. Yeah well hopefully u dnt ov til after ur dr appt and ask him if u bd will that nake u keep bleeding


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i will ask him about that. He will probably look at me like "are you really that impatient?" :rofl: And hopefully they can probably put me on something that makes me ov. From what i see my LH is rising so obviously that mean my eggs are maturing while im bleeding so thats crazy.


----------



## sg0720

Lol mayb this bleeding isn't ur AF....mayb its somethn else n theys y u possibly couls ovulate


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i dont know what is going on but whatever it is .....its giong to stop and im going to get my bfp one way or the other :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Lol that's the right attitude well I have no cramps no sore nipple absolutly nothing lol and no af still lol I checked by my cervix and not just little white cm


----------



## mzswizz

yay lets hope it stays that way


----------



## sg0720

Well wen I went to the dr I was 1Edpo and neg preg test so I really don't think I'm pregnant that's y I want af to show up


----------



## sg0720

13dpo sorry lol


----------



## mzswizz

well actually just to let you know. doc tests are not sensitive. I was pregnant and i had a positive cb digi and when i went in..i had a negative urine test..good thing i brought all 4 tests with me :haha: because then they had did blood test which came back positive! So i wouldnt depend on those tests.


----------



## sg0720

Lol that was smart to bring the tests. Idk what's going on id love to be pregnant but I dnt feel pregnant or anything if I was pregnant I think id be 5weeks today counting from my lmp


----------



## skyraaa

sarina :test: doc tests r not very sensitive at all and ur late :)


----------



## skyraaa

actually at 13dpo on a docs test it defo wuddent show up they r not sensitive at all and will only work after u miss af x


----------



## sg0720

Lol hayley u made me smile lol I want to wait at least 1-2 more days the least lol if my period doesn't come by Sunday ill test Sunday with FMU I got a 10miu test.

I have no symptoms tho and I don't feel pregnant no cramping no sore nipples not a thing lol Ifeel normal 

How are you doing? Is your summer happy to have a little brother or sister


----------



## sheeps24

I havent got any symptoms either Sarina well not real obvious ones but i def think you should test! Fxd!


----------



## sg0720

Holly- I am going to wait til Sunday if af doesn't show I am 16 dpo so wen I test if no af ill b 18dpo


----------



## sheeps24

Ohh ok im too impatient for you !


----------



## sg0720

Aww lol I know how u feel. I don't think I'm. Anxious to test cuz I don't feel pregnant lol


----------



## sheeps24

Not everyone feels it though ;)


----------



## sg0720

Yeah true. from my lmp I think id be 5weeks today and when I was preg with my son I found out at 5weeks mayb and a couple days and I was late and nauseous n no nausea lol idk I will hav a hard time bein convinced lol


----------



## skyraaa

yeah shes well excited :) 
lil shit managed 2 really embarass me in the supermarket today

my status on fb

went 2 morisons with summer and mum. i went to one counter to pay and mum went to another counter 2 pay so summer decides 2 say at the top of her voice "nanny go to the pretty lady and mummy u go to the old lady" how bloody embarrasing lol ground swollow me up

lol do any of u have fb feel free 2 add me hayley kidd-stanton


----------



## sheeps24

Hayley - How many dpo when you got your bfp?


----------



## skyraaa

12dpo holly :)


----------



## sheeps24

Thank you :D What symptoms did you have?


----------



## sg0720

Lol hayley that is hilarious the things kids say lol


----------



## skyraaa

holly, my main symptom was sore tits but had quite alot of milky cm x

sarina i went red that poor lady serving lol bloody kids


----------



## sg0720

lol can't wait to have funny stories like that 

And I would add u bt I dnt have facebook


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-i sent you a friend requests :thumbup: And i can just imagine how embarassed you were when she said that :rofl: I remember one time i was in the store with my sister and niece (she was 3 or 4 yrs old around that time) and my niece was running all over the clothing store so when my sister grabbed her by the arm and told her to stand still...she immediately fell after that (tantrum) and she oww mommy you broke my arm :rofl: Everybody was looking at us. Can you say embarassing :blush:

holly & sarina-some women dont experience any symptoms and end up with a bfp so fxed :thumbup:

AFM, just came back from having lunch with DH. He was on his lunch break so we decided to meet at our favorite chinese restaurant. We both enjoyed it. Now, DH has to see a specialist about his lungs :nope: And they said his cholesterol is a little high :nope: So now he has to set up an appt for a specialist about his lungs. Im hoping everything is okay. We just keep getting more and more bad news about my DH. Keep him in your prayers please.


----------



## sheeps24

Sorry to hear about your dh patrice hope he will be ok


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Holly. I think everything will work itself out. Its a good thing we are getting everything tested etc and knowing answers to everything before we have a baby :thumbup:


----------



## skyraaa

accepted patrice :) thats funny about ur neice they lil buggers sometimes lol


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i know. I tell you ever since she was 3 yrs old...she would say the darnest things and the most embarassing. And still does to this day. When my sister was pregnant with my niece..she went to the ob/gyn with my sister (she's 9 now) and she was asking who goes there. And she said pregnant women. So an old lady walks in and she looks at her funny and says i hope she's not pregnant :rofl: My sister had to explain that not only pregnant women but women in general go there for different reasons other than pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Aw patrice fx that ur husbands future appts go well.

Edit: lmao patrice that is hilarious!


----------



## mzswizz

I told my sister i would've laughed so hard if i was there :rofl: And thanks Sarina.


----------



## sg0720

Yeah I woulda been laughn too


----------



## mzswizz

My sister also told me that was the last time she ever took my niece with her there :rofl: Wow its very hot down here. It would be a perfect beach day if only this bleeding wasnt here.


----------



## sg0720

Lmao I would agree with ur sis lol too funny


----------



## mzswizz

That was classic. She wont live that down at all :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol did the old lady hear ur niece lol


----------



## mzswizz

yes she did :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao


----------



## mzswizz

i think they both were embarassed if you ask me


----------



## sg0720

yeah probably lol i would love to be an obgyn but i dont know if i can stand to look at old women vaginas lol i dont even like to clean them :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i wanted to be an ob/gyn too but i just dont know if i can look at other women's vaginas that isnt mines :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao definitely agree there


----------



## mzswizz

i think i would be too busy critiquing more than checking for cancer :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

:rofl: ugh old womens cooch makes me cringe :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: might have nightmares of old ladies vaginas attacking me :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

eww i hope you dont smell it in ur sleep :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl::rofl::rofl: omg i hope not


----------



## sg0720

lmao the girls are gona come on and be like omg what the hell were these 2 talkin about :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i was thinking about that after i sent the message :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao. well be there one day but i hope all vjjs are still nice lol


----------



## mzswizz

exactly since we look younger than we are....we are going to take it to our advantage :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Thats gross :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Lmao. Kegals ready and 1 2 3 4 5 rest and repeat LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-Welcome to the trying to keep our vjjs young topic :rofl:

Sarina-:rofl: thats too funny :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Lmao holly hahaha I kno first hand old nasty vjjs lol

And yes welcome join into the kegal also good for holding sperm lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sidenote: Has anyone ever thought of how many kids they plan on having?


----------



## sg0720

Id like total of 3


----------



## sheeps24

I dont mind but ive always imagined 2 :)


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking between 2-4 :haha:


----------



## sg0720

I heard somewhere that wen ur preg ur cervix turns blue lol I asked my oh if hell look he said no...well shesh lol


----------



## sheeps24

Hahah thats funny! Ive never heard of that before!


----------



## sg0720

idk if its true or not


----------



## bbn2

lol! I have heard that before. But could our dh really see it or would they need those special tools the obgyn's have lol!


----------



## sg0720

Bbn id help him open it up n get a flash light lol


----------



## sg0720

Good Morning Ladies,

Well...i used one of those internet cheapy tests and got BFN with FMU....i check again no sign of af not even brown by my Cervix...its just white CM...also i woke up this morning with a terrible stomach ache...i really wish AF would show. and i think for now on i a sticking to regular pregnancy tests. i guess you get what u pay for right LOL:haha:

not really sure wth is going on..but from september to dec i think my cycles were 33 33 and 35...and now i am 17dpo today and nothing....:nope:


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-to check your cervix i heard you have to have the clamp like the ob/gyn's have. And i have heard that it turns blue also. Boooo for the bfn. So your AF doesnt want to show and mines doesnt want to leave...what is the world coming too :brat: :rofl:

AFM, its cd17 for me today. 2 more days before i see my ob/gyn and its 2 more days before expected ov. I dont know if im going to ov or not though. But dh and i dtd in the shower last night so that should last me until cd19 if i do ov while this bleeding is going on :thumbup: If not then its okay. Im not really thinking bfp this cycle. Maybe next cycle if AF decides to leave on cd7. This cycle is a little too confusing for me. But if a bfp is the result of this...i wouldnt know how to explain this at all :rofl: So today DH went to work so I am home relaxing. I got to do some cleaning up but other than that..not really expecting to do too much. Come on Monday!


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies! Sarina sorry about the bfn and just hope af will show up. Patrice i hope af leaves you alone soon and gives you some peace!

Afm im 10dpo!! Getting the old poas urge! I dont know wether to or just wait until af shows and plus I dont know if its too early to test. I havent had any reli obvious symptoms so shouldnt really waste a hpt!


----------



## mzswizz

i would say the best when its early testing is 12dpo. But if you are limited...wait until AF doesnt show.


----------



## sheeps24

Well I have like 4 hpts :rofl: Last month af came on the tuesday i think so if its not here by next weekend i will test because i wont be with oh until then and wouldnt wanna test without him but i think she will turn up i have a feeling. How are you today?


----------



## mzswizz

well pretty tired. DH and i dtd in the shower so that should cover our bases IF i do ov while bleeding and end up ov'ing on cd19 which is monday and the same day i see the doc. Im just hoping dh and i both get the help we need so when we conceive...we wont have to worry about any health issues with us etc..we knocked them out the way already :thumbup: Also im hoping that going through all of this will lead to a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## sheeps24

You sure deserve your bfp after all this, Fxd for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Holly. We all deserve our bfps :winkwink:


----------



## bbn2

Patrice- so sorry AF is harassing you this cycle. I hope you find some answers soon. My last cycle AF was here 10 days and it was so annoying.

Sarina- sorry for the bfn. Remember your still not out untill AF visits

AFM I am on cd 18 and i think i will be oing any day now I ran out of opk's so I can't test. I am cramping and I had a sharp pain on my right side about an hour ago. My ewcm is yellow though and i am not sure what that means. I have also been very dry this cycle tmi I know. Problem is me and dh dtd tuesday so that was four days ago and if i am o'ing today he is at work:( I did do a opk yesterday and it was negative so I don't know. Will see I guess. I am getting ready to take my son Tyler to get his hair cut and go to subway. I love the fact he would rather go to subway than McDonalds :)


----------



## mzswizz

Bbn-Thanks. The longest AF i had was a month and a day. And that was my 1st AF after m/c. But i dont know whats going on here :shrug: And speaking of sharp pains...i had sharp pains last night on my left ovary side and the pain kept shooting from my ovary all the way up to my armpits/side of breasts. It was pretty painful and i told dh about it and he seemed worried. But i dont know if its the cysts going away or its a sign of ov. I dont have any opks and i really dont want to buy any seeing that im already spending money to go to the doc. So trying to save as much as possible until i finally get my answers.


----------



## bbn2

wow Patrice that sounds painful. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. The pain is gone but it had lasted like 5 mins or so last night. It was the longest 5 mins ever


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- lol idk maybe they think im u and your me lol so u got the bleeding and i dont lol. and if im not mistaken i think they sell those scope things on amazon or something lol...patrice if those cyst burst like my did u are definitely gona know it....it sucks and painful and i know this is the last things u want to hear but it sometimes may cause u to bleed..

Holly- try try try to hold off lol 

BBN- good luck grab your husband when he gets home lol and that is really good of your son not to want to go to mc donalds.

AFM- thanks ladies. i am ok with the BFN this cycle. i knew it from the beginning. i just had a feeling but i just woke up a little bit ago and TMI....but i am stuck to the toilet i have diarriah and i feel sick to my stomach like i need to throw up also and this happened over night idk wth is going on..

times like this i wish i was a DR lol....i told my OH last night i said i wish you were an OB doctor he said why i said so you can check me out hes like i wont be able to do that unless ur in my office i said well u can still check me and know what ur talking about hes like your right lol


----------



## mzswizz

I have a feeling the cysts can cause bleeding :dohh: Well i guess its better to bleed and get rid of the cysts then to not bleed and gain more right :thumbup: Buti n the end i want to stop bleeding because its really hindering me from dtd like i want to :haha: And i wish my dh was an ob/gyn so atleast i can go free of charge and get things done :rofl: Do you think you coming down with a stomach virus?


----------



## sg0720

i have no idea. i feel good and normal except for the stomach part being upset..it could be possible...if AF doesnt come 5-7days i am going to buy a first response...


Sometimes those IC dont work as good as First Response...and IC are supposed to be small MIU....take a look.

These arent my tests
 



Attached Files:







hmmmm.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mzswizz

Wow well now atleast i know that. Well bye bye ic's. I dont think i have any hpts left anyways. DH made me take both digis because he thought i was pregnant still :haha: Hmm maybe this is God cleaning out my body and starting fresh so i can have a rainbow baby. Maybe this means a bfp is coming soon :winkwink:


----------



## sg0720

I hope so. i am tempted to buy 2 first response tests..

is it possible for the doctor to count from ovulation date to get ur edd? instead of your LMP

I ask because if that is possible and i ovulated on Jan 11th. i would only be 2weeks 3days...and 1 thats too early to test and 2. reason y i dont have my period (i think)


----------



## mzswizz

yes a doctor can do that. Usually they go by lmp because most women dont know when they have ov'd so thats just the easiest way to find out until they do a scan and see whether she further or earlier. But if you know it then they could go by that. And yes usually you can get your bfp around 3 weeks and a few days. So its still a little early for you.


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies i need some advice lol me and oh dtd today and my af isnt due for another 3-4 days and after i had some very light bleeding when i wiped. What do you think this could be?


----------



## mzswizz

seeing that you are 10dpo..it could be implantation bleeding or it can be af coming earl. But you are in the range of ib. Keep us updated on it to see if it stops or turns into a flow and what color is it? I feel like a doctor :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

LOL thank you DR. Patrice. i will wait it out and see what happens in the next week. 

Holly- i agree with patrice..it could be IB, AF peaking in, or just some blood after sex...


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-You're welcome lol. Make sure you go to the front desk to set up an appt for next week.... Next patient :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol i hope i can wiat but id like to make an appt for umm mayb 6days from now if AF doesnt show lol


----------



## mzswizz

Ok Feb. 3rd it is. See you then! :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lol thank you


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: If only we all were doctors...we could diagnose ourself and check for pregnancies :rofl: Knowing us we will probably go and prescribe what we know that will get us pregnant :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao and how many of us you think would get sued :rofl:


----------



## bbn2

ok TMI alert. My ewcm looks like a sinus infection snot.lol! It is dark yellow and brown. And rubbery. Sorry! Has anyone experienced this before


----------



## sg0720

i have never seen that before....my EWCM has always been clear/white that i can remember...try drinking a few glasses of water today


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Thats a pretty good question :rofl:

Bbn-I never experienced that before. Hmm maybe you are going through an infection or it was some old blood which caused the cm to be that color :shrug:


----------



## sg0720

lol yes becuase i will tell you i dont have millions to be sued and im not giving away my son lol


----------



## bbn2

I hope its not an infection. I have never had it before.....hmmm I guess i will start googling.....


----------



## sg0720

BBN- google will give you alot of diff answers...mayb call ur dr and ask the nurse...


----------



## sheeps24

Well oh noticed it first and sorry for tmi but to me it looked light brownish but it was mixed in with his fluid :rofl: then second time it had a pinky look to it


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i think your best bet is to call the doc. But they might not be open seeing that its the weekend. So you can call a hospital or so and ask a nurse would that be normal. Somebody should be able to help because google would send you in a complete panic.


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-sounds like it could be ib. Brown is old blood and if its pink its probably because you two dtd. So fxed for you.


----------



## sg0720

good luck to you both.

Dr.P im tempted to go buy a first response test lol cuz i will believe that if its negative too


----------



## bbn2

Thanks Sarina and Patrice I will probably call the doc monday. I am not having any pain or any itching or anything like that other than ovulation cramps. The things our bodies put us through


----------



## sheeps24

Ahh im all excited :D i dont want to get my hopes up!


----------



## sg0720

your welcome

BBN and Holly thats too you im thinking about going to go out and buy a first response since those internet cheapies are garbage lol


----------



## mzswizz

BBN-you're welcome and i know what you mean because im going through it now :rofl:

Sarina-Hmm seeing that you at 17dpo..you should get something on a test but you never know. But another thing about 1st response is they can give pink evaps :growlmad: I had one before and wasnt pregnant. But if you keep getting positives then you are defo pregnant so FXed for you :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

hmmmmmmm. lol *thinks* hmmmmm *thinks* lol........i think i will buy one so then i can relax my as* lol


----------



## sheeps24

I have a few internet cheapies and one digi


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-you can buy a 2 pack that comes with a free test inside at walmart if you have one so its really a 3 pack that you get for like 7 or 8 dollars :haha:

Holly-I HAD 2 digis but dh made me use them


----------



## sg0720

at walgreens or walmart target? lol

HOLLY-- look at my post with the picture https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/809192-light-hearted-ttc-406.html


----------



## mzswizz

at walmart :dohh: i forgot to post the store in my post lol


----------



## sheeps24

I saw that .. My cheapies are midstream ones there quite good so its ok :)


----------



## sg0720

i see 3 for 13.00 and 2 for 8.00

edit: Holly- OH okay. good luck this thread needs more BFPs. 

and my OH wants to go get a hair cut so thats my opportunity lol to go to walmart =]


----------



## sheeps24

Yay go get a digi and test test test !!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Its the 2 for 8.00 one. Once you go there it will say free test inside so its really 3 for 8.00 so thats a good buy.


----------



## sheeps24

I wanna test but i know i should wait


----------



## sg0720

Thanks i am definitely going. lol

and Holly- My little TOT likes ur sheep lol

well ladies i will be back going to pick up the house and then go to walmart. I might wait til FMU tomorrow to test


----------



## sheeps24

Aww it is cute, So do you rekon it sounds more like implantation bleeding than af?


----------



## mzswizz

This is when we try to fight the urge to try and poas phase :rofl:

Sarina-Yay cant wait for tomorrow!!!

Holly-Yes it sounds like it could be IB but just watch it and see what happens. Like if it turns into a flow or gets bright red etc. But if it is red..you still arent out because ib can be red, brown or pink. As long as it doesnt turn into a flow.


----------



## sheeps24

Argh its to hard!


----------



## mzswizz

holly-yeah i know. The things our bodies do to us.


----------



## sheeps24

I want to test but part of me thinks it's to early and if it's negative il be disappointed


----------



## sg0720

See I tested early and got bfn I celebrated so I wouldn't get down and I also went into the 2ww thinking I am already out so the bfns didn't tell me something I didn't know...and if I get a BFP ill be over joyed....soo its a mental thing in a way

But u just gota try to figure out something that helps you.

Ps. Didn't leave yet LOL


----------



## sheeps24

I hate waiting it's the devil we all deserve our bfps!


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-Im with Sarina. I always think im out so if i get a bfn then im not worried about it. But it all depends on you. And yes we do deserve them. Its the waiting that gets us.

Sarina-p.s. what are you waiting on woman :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Oh I don't know what to do haha hmm il think. Yes sarina what are you waiting for?


----------



## sg0720

I agree holly.


----------



## sg0720

Lol ladies ladies ladies lol its my OH he's not even dressed yet lol he's takin his sweet time and we just watched my son jump over the gait with a laundry basket lol 

I told him to let's go but before I leave got check by my Cervix to make sure that AF isn't on the way so I dnt waste money

I think I am gona b a professional CP checker :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

I don't remember what I posted :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Lmao holly u said we all deserve our bfps lol


----------



## sheeps24

Oh yeh sorry duh I'm all in a muddle!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I just pictured your LO doing that :rofl: And hmm professional CP checker...wonder if we can get paid for that :rofl: 

Holly-:rofl: I do that sometimes.


----------



## sg0720

lol its okay. I'm preparing for BFN lol but the witch is ruining my cycle days gosh dangit. Lol

Patrice lmao idk it would b nice but they would have to get a medical clearence before I check and sign a paper so I can't get sued :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes now i dont know what category i am in for my cycles. Stupid AF makes me want to *7^%*^^%&^ :rofl:

And im with you on that :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

I'm really surprised how well my cycles have been since I came off bc I thought they would be crazy. Wanting to test is driving me insane and I want to but in a way I don't want to :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

:rofl: I totally understand that


----------



## mzswizz

Thats exactly how i use to feel. I just have the urge and it wont go away until i test but if it helps...if you test now..you are going to be unsure of the results sooo its better to wait so you know for sure. Even though its going to be hard to.


----------



## sheeps24

Yeh I know what you mean I'm going to try my hardest and wait


----------



## sg0720

Pee on ur opks b cuz if its positive now ignore it n if negative ignore it


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah pee on the opks Holly :haha:


----------



## sg0720

Lol or buy popsicle sticks pee on them and draw ur own lines lol


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: That sounds like a good idea. I might do that and say honey look im pregnant with ice cream :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

I did pee on a opk yesterday and it was negative!


----------



## sg0720

Lmao patrice ur gona have a little dilly bar congrats lol :rofl:

And holly after I ovulated I got negative opks and then 6dpo I got a dark positive and that's when I officially gave up on opks lol


----------



## mzswizz

well you ov'd thats for sure. And usually they say opks become positive before hpts. But seeing that this might be IB for you...you have to wait a few days anyways before getting a positive on your test if it is IB. Because it takes a few days for it to be able to be detectable on a hpt.


----------



## sheeps24

I will do another opk later just to get my poas fix but its like pee in a cup :/


----------



## sg0720

Lol I'm used to peeing in a cup now lol


----------



## sheeps24

Me 2 :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol after these tests I have nothing to pee on lol


----------



## sheeps24

Oh no! I have like 40 opks left :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

im use to peeing in a cup...thanks dollar tree tests :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Lmao I got 3 first response :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

yay Sarina! 

AFM, i found this website on another thread about fsh and lh levels. https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html Now it was saying if lh is greater than 20 then thats a lh surge. My lh was at 24.9 on cd7 :shrug: Hoping that doesnt mean i was going to ov super early. And also if you go to the very bottom of the page it has hcg levels at how many weeks for a pregnancy.


----------



## sg0720

I will check that out. But are those levels for everyone cuz I kno hcg varies frm woman to woman but there is a range


----------



## mzswizz

from what i seen i think its based off of lmp. So maybe that wouldnt work.


----------



## sheeps24

Yay Sarina!


----------



## mzswizz

Well right now im doing laundry and cooking dinner. DH is still at work.


----------



## josephine3

Wow u ladies amuse me.. i just cant keep up or even find my last post!! Did any of u actually poas yet?! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

well of course i didnt :rofl: And no one else yet not that i think.


----------



## josephine3

Are u any closer to figuring things out patrice?
Im feeling poop today I got a bad cold. Called in sick to work tho it feels like a sunday!


----------



## mzswizz

well now they told me to go to my ob/gyn and gave me the copy of my results to give to him to see and then i would know the next step.


----------



## josephine3

which results was that? sorry i may have missed a few pages lol


----------



## mzswizz

fsh, lh, blood cell count, tsh, u/s, etc


----------



## josephine3

did they show up anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## skyraaa

hey ladies i had 2 read bk lol 

sarina sorry about the bfn but u not out until the witch shows remember :)

patrice hope ur dh is ok and yay 4 dtd just incase lol

holly try 2 wait it out abit more if u can lol

hello bump buddy jo where u been iv missed u x

afm well i defo do not have the patients for using a doppler its doing my head bubs is being a lil bugger 2 find :( just gotta wait till the 6th see that everythings ok but on the plus side im getting fatter actually is that a plus lol


----------



## mzswizz

hey hayley :flower: Yes its a good thing we did just in case. Hoping to go again tonight but we should see how dh is feeling. Hoping i didnt ov already. Even though im bleeding im pretty sure im still going to ov because obviously from my lh levels...my egg is maturing so im pretty sure my body is going to ov. It would be pretty funny to get a bfp out of this crazy cycle.


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> hey hayley :flower: Yes its a good thing we did just in case. Hoping to go again tonight but we should see how dh is feeling. Hoping i didnt ov already. Even though im bleeding im pretty sure im still going to ov because obviously from my lh levels...my egg is maturing so im pretty sure my body is going to ov. It would be pretty funny to get a bfp out of this crazy cycle.

haha stranger things have happened wud b awesome if u did x


----------



## mzswizz

how would i explain that to the kid if they ever ask. Here's the convo:

Child: Mommy how was i made

Me: Well honey after your dad and i got married...we wanted children so we started trying. And one day my cycle went all whacky and i was bleeding throughout my cycle and one day your dad said im being very mean to him and i need to take a pregnancy test and i told him its no way im pregnant and once i tested it came back positive and now here you are.

Child: :shock: So i was a bleeding baby?!

:rofl: I think after that..the child would probably never want to ask anything else :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

Hi hayley!! I just cant seem to get online anymore :( Since being pregnant i just dont seem to have the time! Im worrying about money too, we are struggling now so dunno how this is gonna work!! plus we have to move house, find a house and clear all the stuff out of the old one!! Im stressing a little!


----------



## sg0720

Couldn't help myself tested today again BFN

were the hell is AF

17dpo n nothn


EDIT:: 18dpo today..no AF lol this is gona be my daily update lol i did not test this morning i am going to wait a week+ if Af doesnt show...


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-boo to the bfn. That is a good question..where is AF if you know exactly when you o'd and everything. Do you know how long your LP is? Maybe you are experiencing a whacky cycle. I remember i missed a month and they told me that its normal :shrug: And they also said seeing how we're young..our cycles can be whacky at times. 

AFM, its cd18 for me. The bleeding is still here but it looks like it may be going away probably this week so FXed it does. DH and I are just cleaning up the house and he says he has a surprise for me so we shall see what the surprise is. My doc appt is tomorrow so cant wait. Atleast im getting somewhere and closer to a bfp. My friends dont know that we are trying but they know that since we're married..it's expected for us to want kids. But my mom knows we are trying but I know once we do conceive, its going to be a secret until im 12 weeks or 2nd trimester. Thank you God for waking us up to see another day this morning and for helping us get through these troubling times. Whether i get a bfp or not...Im going to be happy because atleast I know that I went and FINALLY got my answers medically. So now since they put me as "normal" I dont have to stress thinking something is wrong. Its just pretty much timing. So here we go for a future bfp :winkwink:


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- yes i had the ov pain ect got my positive opk and the fertil cm. and if im not mistaken ithought my LP was 13-14days...my cycles always have been wacky from what i can remember and thats y i got on the bcp to regulate them and it worked been off the pill since end of july or aug. so i am just going to wait it out if she comes she comes if i have another 96 day cycle Lord help me! i will be havin a convo about that to my dr cuz that is nuts lol. but patrice i know you are one step closer to ur bfp when u get ur bfp ill be so excited for you as if it was my own BFP lol


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sarina. Im hoping we get our bfps so we can be happy together. lol We conceive together so we will eat the house down and snap on our OHs together :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lmao. i might be so happy to get a bfp it will overcome all my hormones


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah same here. I think i will spend more time with tears and joy and sleeping than snapping on dh :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol. ugh i still have a stomach ache today..my sister told me a stomach bug was going around idk how i got it if thats whats going on tho lol i havent went ne where lol


----------



## mzswizz

Well hopefully the stomach bug goes away for you. And maybe your OH brought it to you :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lol thanks maybe lol i told him yesterday i said you know these stomach aches are a killer lol they suck to lol

so did ur DH schedule anymore appts?


----------



## sg0720

*omggg................af just got here i am sooooooooo happy lol. I tripled check the toilet paper i didnt believe it lol*:happydance:


----------



## sheeps24

Yay sarina!! finally


----------



## sg0720

yes i am so happy


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-No he didnt set up any more appts because seeing that its the weekend..we cant call around to the specialists in our area so got to wait until he is off on a week day. Also yay for AF finally getting here for you :thumbup: I cant wait for tomorrow for my doc appt. Im just ready for somebody to say okay this is whats going on and this is what we're going to do and after this you should be able to get your bfp.


----------



## sheeps24

Im not 11dpo still not any major symptoms had a few aches in my stomach but it could be af on its way but im not sure


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-How many dpo are you? And when is AF due for you?


----------



## sheeps24

Ohh :rofl: i just read my post back it is suppose to say iam 11 dpo! Well so far each month my cycles havent been the same but its due in around 2 days


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-Oh ok :haha: And fxed she doesnt come for you. I already know im out this cycle. I hope i dont spend my whole cycle bleeding and then end up bleeding for 7 days for next AF because that would really suck. I dont even know when next AF is due :shrug:


----------



## sheeps24

That sucks! Hopefully it will clear for you soon and you can get back on track! i have a bad feeling af will show this month


----------



## mzswizz

What i think will happen is i ov while this bleeding is going on which is going to suck but hey we are goingto dtd just in case.


----------



## sheeps24

Good idea you never know!


----------



## josephine3

how confusing for u patrice.. hmm do u think u will ov then? sorry about af sarina! at least u can get on with the next cycle!! good luck sheeps!


----------



## sheeps24

Thanks josephine! When did you test and get your bfp?


----------



## mzswizz

I think i will ov because my lh levels are increasing. Well was pretty high on cd7 so that means an egg is still maturing so im assuming that ov is still going to occur whether im bleeding or not. Alot of women said they had bleeding for a long time and still o'd and told me to treat it as a regular cycle so im on cd18. Last ov was on cd19 so thats tomorrow. I would buy an opk but im going to doc tomorrow so i dont think it will be necessary because they most likely would do bloodwork and my ob/gyn should be able to tell me the results etc and hopefully can tell me whether im going to ov or have already.


----------



## sheeps24

Yay oh is going to let me test soon! fxd everyone!


----------



## mzswizz

Yay cant wait for your results Holly.


----------



## sheeps24

Im just holding my pee now! Its difficult :rofl:


----------



## sheeps24

Well i just tested and it was a bfn but im not out yet!


----------



## mzswizz

what brand is your hpt? And no you are not out yet Holly FXed


----------



## sheeps24

Its just an internet cheapie but it is a midstream one


----------



## mzswizz

oh i dont really know about those. But yes you are not out yet. FXed thats its just still too early. Were you the one experiencing the pink bleeding?


----------



## sheeps24

Yes kind of well after we dtd it was brown and i only spotted a tiny pink bit because i was inspecting it closesly haha but had nothing since apart from some dark cm today but cm isnt unusual for me


----------



## mzswizz

so i will say give it a few days before testing.


----------



## sheeps24

Yeh well af is due in around 2 days so il just wait for that now I think


----------



## sg0720

Holly your 2ww seemed to fly by at least for me it seemed like that. Fx for ur bfp
And jo- its okay I was waitin for her lol


----------



## sheeps24

It has flown by sarina it was barely a wait! The worst part now is waiting for af to show! My emotions are crazy this weekend I've cried like 3 times in 2 days over really silly things!


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies!! Well I haven't really caught up on reading, I read a good 10 pages though :haha: omg am I a lime now!? My visit in canada was soooo good! :D I miss my family now..


----------



## sheeps24

Congrats on being a lime!

Well the witch has got me today .. A day early :(

So this cycle was only 28 days and so far they have kept getting shorter


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-Booo for the AF and well that means you ov earlier than you expect now. 

Ashley-Congrats on being a lime!!

Sarina-How are you?

Ladies-How's everyone?

AFM, im cd19 today. I must say this is starting off pretty good. Well the bleeding looks like it might stop in a few days or maybe even today or tomorrow :happydance:. But i have bad news. The nurse from my ob/gyn's office called this morning and left a voicemail saying my ob/gyn is sick and i have to reschedule. I have to call back and tell her that im not rescheduling because i was going to go there about the bleeding but if its stopping on its own then i dont need to schedule a doc appt. Which means im going to have to go buy some OPKs and see if im going to ov or if i already did. If i already did then today and tomorrow's opk would be getting lighter and if i didnt then i may get a positive today or so and then the next will get lighter. So we shall see. This is one crazy cycle i must say. But everything happens for a reason so atleast now i dont have o go there. But all i got to do is turn in my lab results and I should be okay. DH reminded me that February was when i got pregnant around our anniversary and he said "it's time to put in work so we can conceive baby #2" :rofl: My DH...gotta love him. Next AF is due on Feb. 15th and thats based on a 35 day cycle. So we shall see. Maybe we will get a anniversary bfp who knows :winkwink:


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow patrice STILL bleeeding!? I'd be scared if I were u hahaha..

My midwife appt is tomorrow at 2:30 I just remembered!! I'm excited... only 5 more weeks til I can get an ultrasound I think. Does anyone know when you can feel movement?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Yes still bleeding but it looks like it is stopping. Thank goodness. And i heard that you can start feeling movement around 18 weeks but it all depends because some women feel it earlier than others with their first. And cant wait for your appt.


----------



## mzswizz

I have called and spoke to the nurse. They rescheduled me for Friday morning @ 10:15 or 10:30 cant remember because I was in a rush. But now i have to wait even longer. Well atleast I will use the opks and get the ov question answered by myself. By the time i go see the doc, the bleeding would have stopped. I tried explaining that and they still want me to come in. But i know that if all my levels are where they are suppose to be...most likely he's going to tell me its either due to the cysts or it was just a whacky bleed. But im just going to go so i can get confirmation and maybe if i did ov..hopefully he will be able to know by bloodwork or something. Im just ready to have a baby now. I finally know that im normal and i dont have a hormonal imbalance or anything nor PCOS so im happy that im normal and healthy thank God but im just ready to get a rainbow baby or babies.


----------



## sg0720

Ashley- cant wait for you scan!

Patrice- i am good the cramps are getting me good this cycle lol. and i now have a 35day cycle too and my next AF is due March 4th. it says my fertile week is between Feb 14th- 20th so i am praying i do alot of bdn since im not using opks or anything like that but right now bdn is the last thing on my mind lol but i know time will fly by because this coming up week i have so much to do and also will be busy with school and things so. fx we catch our egg this month

Holly- Sorry about AF


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-I just took an OPK and it came back negative sooo im hoping i o'd on cd17 because we dtd on cd16 :thumbup: Got to see what tomorrow's opk looks like.


----------



## mzswizz

3 mins...


after 10 mins...


Let's see if it gets darker or lighter. But in real life it is lighter than the control line. Just couldnt get a good picture. Control line is on the left and test line is on the right.


----------



## josephine3

Not a bad opk!! I'd say u could be just on either side of ov!!

Ashley are u not getting a scan at 12 weeks ish? 16 weeks sounds like a wacky time to get one!!
Im still waiting for my appt for my scan *sigh grumble*..
and p.s patrice not to sound daft but what is a rainbow baby? I always wonder i keep hearing people mention it and at first i thought it was a gay/lesbian couple having a baby but obviously not!! :blush:


----------



## bbn2

patrice i just took an opk as well and it was negative. I am hoping I have not already o'ed. I ran out of opks so i broke down an went and got some. I am gonna test tomorrow with fmu. DO you think you will ovulated later since af was so long.


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-rainbow baby is a full term baby. Pretty much when you give birth thats a rainbow baby. 

BBN-I have no clue. Im thinking that i will ov like regularly seeing my lh levels were high on cd7 so we shall see.


----------



## AC1987

jo, my state is really ******** I think hahha.. like I've been asking around private places and 16 weeks is the earliest they do scans. I see my midwife tomorrow I might ask her if I can have one sooner however.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice and bbn- ill keep my fx for both of you!

This cycle I have actually had to take tylenol for the cramps and lower back ache I officially have no preg symptoms lol all my symptoms can go with ovulation AF or pregnancy

Holly and all of us fx for of bfps....let's all just try n BD like rabbits lol


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sarina. Im thinking im out though which is no problem.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all

I've been a busy lady so not been online.

Holly, sorry about af....what a bitch! She just loves to keep us guessing.

Sarina, boo to af too, but at least you can crack on with things once she's gone.

Patrice, opks look good. What a crazy cycle you've had! Fx'd to you and all us ladies.

Ashley,I'm glad you had a good time. By the way, how is your mum doing? Is she home yet?

AFM, I'm cd10 and have been dtd every day since cd7, apart from tonight...oh works early and I work late on Mondays and neither of us are feeling it tonight....I hope don't miss ov though. No opks for me this month. The plan was to dtd daily but that's gone out the window! We'll get back to it tomorrow!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-FXed for you! Im pretty sure you didnt miss ov yet so gl for catching the eggy :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Hey Sarah, my moms doing great, well shes in pain but other then that shes up and moving about :) 

I've been napping so much lately, I can't even help it, I'll be watching tv next thing I know I'm asleep lol!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello ladies, sorry it's been a long whole since I've been here, I have been reading all your posts on here though...I just haven't had a chance to respond!

I see you are all fine and dandy, let's keep our fingers crossed for some more bfp's!! 

Not much to report this end I'm afraid, I'm on cd8 but no joy with dtd, our friend is still living with us which has made it incredibly hard to get some 'alone time' and we are both feeling a bit poorly. Things at work are going really well so if a baby doesn't come just yet it's fine. Need to see the positive in all of this. We aren't using charts or opks, it's just dtd and wait and see!

X


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Hopefully you get your energy back soon.

Susi-GL for your cycle :thumbup: I wasnt going to use opks but seeing that this cycle is crazy..i just want to make sure i even ov.

AFM, its back to work for me and im cd20 today. Well today is going to be 12pm-4pm so an early day which im thankful for. So the bleeding looks like it is leaving today. Now i only see a tint of brown when i wipe so thank you God :happydance: DH and I dtd last night and this time it was me who initiated it :blush: We dtd on cd16 which should cover cd19-cd21. And we dtd on cd19 which should cover cd22-24. So i got those babses covered. I got 1 opk left so im going to test today to see if it gets lighter or darker. If its lighter than im assuming i probably o'd around cd18 because the line was light but it looks like i still had some surge in me so im assuming it was cd17 where i got my positive and cd18 was my o day. But we shall see. If it gets darker...then i have my bases covered all the way up to cd24 so i should be good. With that being said...i might could catch the eggy during this crazy cycle :happydance: But im not going to put that much into it seeing that it has been crazy and we didnt really dtd much because of the bleed and me being tired. But im thinking the bleeding didnt effect ov because my lh was increasing as i can see from my test results so im thinking i was just bleeding..probably because my body was cleaning everything out and starting fresh. So either way it goes if its not this cycle (which im thinking its not) then feb. here i come!! come on bfp!


----------



## AC1987

Yay! my midwife appt is today!! at 2:30 hoping my dh will remember i told him like 3 times this morning guess i will text him when its closer.


----------



## skyraaa

patrice yay 4 bleeding stopping :happydance:

ashley yay 4 middy apt :happydance:

hope every1 is ok :)

im absolutly shattered need my bed iv got my scan on monday cant wait but scared at the same time lol


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-yay for the midwife appt :thumbup: Cant wait for updates.

Hayley-Hope you can get some energy back in you :sleep:

AFM, i just tested on the opk and its lighter than yesterday's so im assuming i o'd already which means seeing that i dtd on cd16...i am still in with a chance :happydance: What you ladies think?

opk at 3 mins...


----------



## skyraaa

id asume so patrice at least u have covered all bases so wot dpo r u then? x


----------



## mzswizz

i would say im around 2dpo. Thinking that i o'd on cd18.


----------



## AC1987

How confusing that you oved while bleeding.. :wacko: yes I will give updates on my appt :) I'm a little nervous cause I don't know what to expect.. I dont know if I hafta have more bloodwork or urine.. ahh well probably she will just assess me that I'm not highrisk or whatever.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes but its okay because it just means i o'd 2 days before it stopped so im happy that dh and i dtd while i was on cd16. But i think im out seeing that we dtd in the shower and most likely most of it came out.


----------



## bbn2

wow Patrice it is a good thing you covered your basis. I think you still could have a chance. I think I just recently read somewhere that you can get pregnant in a pool so I am thinking the shower is no exception either :)

AFM- this morning i did a opk and the line came up rite away and after three minutes it was the same color as the control line. That is how it looked last cycle when i o'ed :) Yesterday morning and this morning me and dh dtd so my fingers are crossed that the swimmers are swimming to the egg as i am typing:) Only thing is i have an issue with the ummm how do i say this uhhhh liquad concotion down below or baby batter if u will it just runs out even when i put my legs up. lol! I hope it all did not run out. I am sure this happens to lots of ladies


----------



## AC1987

ohh i know what u mean bbn i hate it when all that stuff comes outta me hahahaha :haha: yay! one more hour to go!! im nervous eek!


----------



## mzswizz

bbn-hoping we both catch the eggy. :thumbup: It seems we are only 2 days apart from each other ov wise. And glad that my opk was negative. My line didnt come up instantly. It took almost the 3 mins to pop up :rofl: So im thankful for that. Hoping that it was swimmers there waiting. And i know what you mean about it running out. I have heard that the fastest swimmers make it to where they need to be in a few seconds so the extra leakage most likely wasnt the strongest.

Ashley-cant wait for the update.

AFM, im home from work so its just time to relax :happydance: Im very tired so i guess maybe a little nap or so.


----------



## AC1987

Well I had my appt :) Was SO nervous... the midwife was really nice though. 
She told me we would listen to the heartbeat so i was all excited... so she tried for about 5 mins and couldn't find anything so she asked me if I would be ok with an ultrasound and I'm like SURE! :haha: So I got to see my baby!!! Jumping all about haha really active... my dh saw it too... he looked like he saw a ghost LOL!! so that part went well... then I had to have a papsmear :( which HURT!! But anyways the midwife said I was low risk, however apparently my pelvic bones are narrow, so she said if the baby gets big I will need a c section :( And I can't afford one.. so HOPEFULLY everything is good.
We talked to the billings ppl again... apparently they had put me down as having medicaid which is crazy since we got told we wouldn't qualify.
Oh.. and I can't put the ultrasound pic up cause my scanner is being all stupid :(


----------



## mzswizz

Yay for the u/s Ashley. We will be patiently waiting for your scanner to get back to its tip top shape :haha: Atleast your DH cant say you arent pregnant :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

I'm stupid!! I know what I can do! I'll just take a pic of it with my camera :D
Of course its fuzzy... but here it is.
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mzswizz

lovely pic Ashley!! Cant wait until i get to that point :blush:


----------



## sheeps24

Yay for your ultrasound ashley!!

Afm im on cd2. People often use bc to make there periods lighter and has anyone found that af is lighter now they are off bc? I feel like mine are light and they only last about 4 days max which is a good thing!


----------



## AC1987

Aww I hope you girls get your bfps!! :( 

Just know I'm gonna be waiting for you! I won't forget about you all :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-Wish i could answer that for you but i didnt take bc long so it didnt really effect my AFs.

Ashley-Thanks dont worry. We are coming soon :haha:

AFM, Well im cd21/3dpo today. Today is a 7 1/2 hour shift so im not coming home until 6pm. But its okay because time flies when im working there. DH surprised me last night by taking me out to eat to celebrate my new job :happydance: The food was great and i enjoyed spending time with him :blush: Also, when we got home we slow danced to our wedding song and alot of slow jams :cloud9: It was a wonderful night to remember. And to end it with a bang...we dtd :haha: So seeing that we dtd cd16, cd19, and cd20...i got my bases covered from cd16 up until cd25 :happydance: Just in case the egg wants to be difficult and not come out :haha: So i have my bases covered even when i thought i was out. Well atleast i can spend my tww working so its going to take my mind off of it. Oh and huge news!!!.....THE BLEEDING HAS OFFICIALLY STOPPED LAST NIGHT :happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy. Now i dont have to worry about any pads or anything. But just to let you ladies know...pads and panty liners are good after you dtd because they would be no mess and for some reason it keeps the spermies inside :shrug: Today is going to be a good day!! :thumbup:


----------



## bbn2

Ashley congrats on your ultra sound picture. I bet you were super excited. Hopefully we all will have a picture to show off soon:)

Patrice, I'm glad your having a good day. And thank goodness the bleeding has stopped. 

AFM- Today is ovulation day cd22 I have had pain on my left ovary today. Last cycle was my right I guess I am alternating lol! I am excited about this cycle becuase we dtd two days before o day so I think our chances are good. I think that is perfect timing that away they are there waiting. I always dread the 2ww though. Well i have a busy day ahead of me as usual. Hopefully I will be back on later tonight :)


----------



## AC1987

I'm starting to hate the show House... :cry: watching a really sad episode about this pregnant lady, and the stupid doctor isn't recoginizing that its a baby and is trying to abort it. grrrrrrr... things like that make me SO mad. 
Sorry just needed to vent.


----------



## skyraaa

ashley yay 4 lil beany on scan beautiful cant wait till monday when i can hav mine :) x


----------



## josephine3

Oh yay hurray for your scan pic ashley!! thats great that you got to have one! I might be useless tho but I cant really make it out :blush: I bet i cant see mine either... which is finally booked!!! hurrah!!! although it says in bold letters on the appt letter 'not all women will have to have a dating scan in their pregnancy - a scan picture will only be available if a scan is clinically nessecary' or soemthing to that effect. I best bloody get one!!!! I have ticked to have the nuchal translucency screen tho so surely they need a scan for that!


----------



## AC1987

The left side is the head haha.. the baby was moving ALOT so thats partly why the pic is so fuzzy. My next scan is at 19 weeks :)


----------



## mzswizz

Cant wait for all of you ladies pics!!!

bbn-YAY you are most definately in with a chance. FXed for you.

AFM, i am tired and hungry and i just want to sleep :haha: I just got home from work. Im 3dpo and im just ready for this tww to fly by already :haha: I just want to know whats going on. And also I found one ic in my purse. But im not going to use it until around 12 or 13dpo. So there's time. So now its just the waiting game. But since im working...i got alot to keep me busy and also just remembered my doc appt is on friday :dohh: Almost forgot about that. I have to write it down on the calendar so i dont forget.


----------



## skyraaa

patrice yay 4 bleeding stopping :happydance:

jo whens ur scan booked for? x


----------



## AC1987

Hayley when do you see your doc/midwife next? 

Patrice, I added you on facebook :haha: I hope you don't mind! Also let us know how the doc appt goes! 

Tomorrow is my bday :happydance: I don't know if my dh has planned anything so I will go as if he didn't. Yes that includes baking my own cake :p ahh well its still good! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-Thanks. You dont know how happy I am to see cm :rofl:

Ashley-No i dont mind at all and i accepted your friend request. Lovely photo by the way. I have to add all of my wedding photos and everything. BTW, happy early bday just in case i forget :blush:

AFM, im cd22/4dpo today. Today is my last day before im off :happydance: I go back on Sunday though but atleast I have friday and saturday off :happydance: My doc appt is tomorrow but hopefully they call to let me know exactly what time i go in :blush: I was trying to plan a bd night but it failed because we both ended up falling asleep :haha: Im finally able to see cm now :happydance: I havent been so happy in my life :rofl: But its very clear and shiny..it looks like ewcm :shrug: We shall see whats going on. Going to try to bd tonight but thats if we dont fall asleep again :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

i got my scan on monday then not seeing mw till im about 17weeks lol think coz its my second they dont care so much lol


----------



## AC1987

awww well thats sad. You'll be happy to know we care though :p 

Oh patrice I'm so obsessed with adding photos to fb. however my profile one is from my sisters wedding :)


So on tues, I was told I need to start excersizing DARN IT! haha I enjoy being a lazy butt! I was also told I need to gain about 2 pounds a month. I find it very hard to gain weight, but I do want a healthy baby so I will try :) I've been researching safe streches to do while pregnant cause I am quite weak :p


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-do you think it will be too early for an anatomy scan the next time you go for your appt?

Ashley-i had alot of pictures but then i took them down because i was on and off of facebook. So now got to update. And i have a pregnancy book. That i bought at walmartthat gave me info week by week and also gave me exercises to do. I will tell you the book when i get home and oh they have yoga while pregnant also.


----------



## skyraaa

patrice they give u the anatomy scan at 20weeks here i shud get the apt for that when i go on monday for my 12week scan 2 say im excited is a understatment lol although im scared and i know il b shitting myself waiting 2 go in lol

so at the 17week apt mw will just feel belly prob hear hb on doppler on urine test and bp :)


----------



## AC1987

My anatomy scan is at 19 weeks I think there abouts.


:happydance: its my bday!!! :D


----------



## Blondiejay

Happy happy birthday Ashley, hope you get spoilt rotten today x x


----------



## AC1987

aww thanks :)

Either my dh has a surprise for me in store that hes keeping a secret or he really isn't planning on doing anything, which will land him in the dog house :winkwink: But crossing my fingers things go well today :haha: yes I know I sound like a spoiled brat but hey i loooovvvee my bday!

btw.. i HATE mcdonalds jingles... stupid songs getting stuck in my head.


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-Well cant wait for all your appts :haha: Do you have a thought of what you could be having?

Ashley-HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! And trust me..i was the same way when it was my birthday and yes mcdonalds jingles love to get stuck in your head. It's just something about them.

AFM, im cd23/5dpo today. Today is my doc appt. It's at 10:30 so i have a hour or so before its time for me to go. DH and I surprisingly dtd this morning before he went to work. The funny thing about it was that we were dtd and right when he "released his soldiers"...his alarm clock started ringing. So i was like right on time..that means we're baking a bun in the oven. And we both started laughing :rofl: Im feeling good and refreshed today which is what i need for today because im going to be driving around all day. Will update when i get back from the doc.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Happy birthday Ashley!! 

Hope you have a great day 

Well ladies, i've got a new job! I really can't wait to leave the place I'm at now and start afresh! Too many bad moments with where I am now...just sent my notice letter to them as I'm on holiday today! Can't wait for the end of February! Only problem now is that as I'm a temp initially, I can't get pregnant any time soon... :-( won't stop us though! hahahaha! 

x


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats on the new job Katie! But i totally get where you are coming from. Im part-time so they really dont have benefits until you 20 hours or more :-( Soooo Im just going to work. dtd, and if a baby comes then hopefully by that time...they will give me full time. Because they'll have 8 months to do so :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

definitely! My partner works at the same place (won't be in the same team tho!) and he's said that if I am...we'll wait to tell them until I'm at least 6 months then say that we didn't notice cos i'm a little podgy anyway! He got a slap for that! But apparently someone has used that excuse before! lol...we'll have to wait and see hehehe! x


----------



## mzswizz

What a brilliant idea and :haha: for your OH getting slapped


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

lol he defo was in the doghouse for a bit after that comment! I mean I know I could stand to lose some weight but can't believe he said it! lol. 

Dunno when to do a preg test! Want to do one now but I know it will be a waste! :-S I hate the waiting...pity it's all you do when ttc!
wait for AF to end, wait for ovulation, wait 2 weeks to see if you've done it...and then if you are, you still have to wait 8/9 months for the baby to arrive! Its all waiting...lol!!!


----------



## AC1987

Here give him a slap from all of us. :haha: I don't think guys think of what they're saying as they say things! Can be down right rude at times!
But thats great on the new job Katie :) 
sadly waiting doesn't stop even after getting preg :haha: well I mean its SO much easier to wait, but theres waiting during pregnancy too!! Like most docs and such don't see you til you're at like 9 weeks! 


So today I will be baking my own cake(cause I'm picky) and try to finish this thing I'm crocheting.


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey ladies,

Can I join you guys? A little about me. Im 26, married to my awesome hubbie who I have been with for almost 10 years. We have decided that we are ready to try for baby #2. We are so blessed with a gorgeous little boy whom we love so much and we are so excited to complete our family and share all those wonderful moments together. I have just came off the pill so probably wont be able to try until March time until I have a proper period. Wont stop up baby dancing tho hehe :)


----------



## josephine3

Happy Birthday Ashley!!! 

Welcome babeonthego I like your husky!!

OK guys I thought i finally got my scan letter but on it in big bold print it says *'Please note that not everyoe will need to have a dating scan at their antenatal visit. You can only purchase a scan image of your baby if a scan is clinically necessary'* :( I best bloody get one!!! anyone else have a letter like this? Surely cos i have said yes to the nuchal translucency screen for downs then i have to have a scan??


----------



## mzswizz

Hi Babeonthego!! Welcome to the team. My name is Patrice, im 22 and dh is 23. We have been married for almost 3 years and been together for almost 6 years. We are ttc #1. We had our share of m/c and whacky cycles etc. So we are just awaiting for our blessing.

Jo-Hopefully they give you a scan. They just have to and if they say no then you demand one. But im pretty sure you are going to get a scan.

AFM, Update: Okay i just gome home from being in Miami and hanging out with fam and friends. I talked to my ob/gyn and he said that bleeding for a long period of time is actually normal :shock: He says that they cant exactly pinpoint what caused it because many things such as stress, change of diet, change of exercise, change of eating habits, lack of something etc can cause it so pretty much alot could've caused it but thats something they cant figure out. He todl me that if i have bleeding like that for the next 3 months to come back to them and then they will see what's going on. Now he did look at my lab results and said everything is fine and normal and was pretty impressed with my results which made me very happy :blush: Also, i told him how long my cycles are and here is some new information....he told me that a 21-35 day cycle is considered normal :shock:!!!! Anything less, he wants me to contact him. Now thats something i just learned today and wanted to share with you ladies. He checked me internally and said everything was fine there. Also another tip.. for women who use opks and have long cycles..you ever wonder why you get positive and then negative then positive opks?...well my ob/gyn told me for women with long cycles..we need to go by the SECOND positive not the first because usually women with long cycles tend to test too early. But i think we all test in the correct timing..i go by the box date and tests so thats something else i learned. At the end he just smiled and said you are all set now go make babies :haha: So im normal yay :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: awww thats great you're normal!! Yeah I've heard 21-35 days is normal, however if you're usually spot on ALWAYS a same number of days then it changes then its something to worry about. 


I made a cake, curled my hair, did my make up, did my nails...now to wait for my dh to come home. Oooohh I wanna go to Mimi's Cafe, and have french onion soup... :haha: I'm actually drooling thinking about it. 


So I have a question for ladies who are pregnant or who might be knowledgeable about this. For the past 3-4 weeks I have been craving martinis... and I like NEVER have them I think I may have only had 2 in my life :haha: And I've heard you should always give into your cravings cause it means your body needs something, well unless its pica or alcohol etc...
So any idea what my body might be missing that is making me crave martini's?


----------



## mzswizz

Well i have also heard that if you miss a month in your cycle that's also normal. And they said that as you get older your cycles can change. I think once you have like an unusual bleed each month then thats a problem.


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies!! How's everyone?

AFM, today i am cd24/6dpo. Time is really flying on by. DH and I are off work today so we are doing a little cleaning and then its down to Miami to visit the family we go. Today, i am having that bubbly cm again but this time its creamy mixed with ewcm :shrug: I have no clue whats up with that. Hmm maybe the ewcm part is the leftovers from yesterday morning's bd session and also from the internal check the doc did :shrug: Oh well time will tell whats going on with my body. Since we did dtd yesterday im now covered up until cd29 :happydance: So just in case the eggy decided to pop out afterwards....hopefully we caught the egg. Now AF should be here between Feb. 12th-15th. But seeing that i o'd around cd18..it should come on the 12th which is in 8 days :wacko: What a whacky cycle this has been. I bled for most of it and now if i didnt catch the egg...i got to deal with it for 7 days (hoping it goes back to normal and lasts that long). So we shall see. Having a good morning already. Oh and im thinking im going to make my hair color stand out more. As you all can see the color in my picture..it only really shows when im outside or bright lighting so im going to let my mom do the hair color this time so it can stand out even in the darkest place :haha: Wish me luck.


----------



## AC1987

Sorry I haven't been posting much... :haha:

Aww I wanna dye my hair! But I don't wanna risk anything so I'll wait


----------



## AC1987

I'm 12 weeks today!! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Happy 12 weeks Ashley. And i already set up the appt with my mom for next week :haha: DH is off today but i have to work. We were just talking and he said, "well i got to clean the other bedroom out because you are going to get pregnant soon. So it has to be ready for baby :cloud9:" Oh how i love my DH. Atleast he is being very optimistic which put a huge smile on my face before work :thumbup:

AFM, i am cd25/7dpo today. DH and i dtd last night and this morning. I have to work today 10:30am-6pm. Hopefully time flies by today. I cant believe i am 7dpo already. I dont think im going to do any early testing this time around. So we shall see what happens. Nothing really new to report yet.


----------



## AC1987

Aww that makes me happy how he seems so interested about it all! must be very nice! :D

Now with my DH I can't even talk about buying anything baby oriented... if I wanna price car seats and such hes all "We don't need all these things they're too expensive" umm YES we do... gah he annoys me. I hope his parents talk some sense into him or maybe his friends will once they know.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes he just made my day with that. Hoping he's right though because it would be lovely to be pregnant sooner than later. And some men just need that intervention talk so they learn about us women :rofl:


----------



## bbn2

AC- congrats on being 12 weeks :)

Patrice- that is so great that you are normal lol! I wish I could say that being that I have PCOS but I do already have a son so I know it will happen a second time. Your DH is the sweetest and so optomistic.

AFM- I am not sure how many days past O i am currently. I have been testing with opks and for five days they have been positive. I also did not know i was not suppose to use first morning urine. Today i used second morning urine and it was still positive. Might go try it again here in a little while. I hope my body is not being all wacky. I had all the symptoms of o'ing I had ewcm i had cramps on my left side and sometimes right I sure did hope i o'd now i just have to wait :( If i ovulated on cd22 as last time i am 4dpo. My cm is starting to turn creamy so i guess that is a good indication that if i did o that it was at the rite time becuase we dtd five days in a row to cover our bases. I have had lower back pain for the past three days and I am just stressing that my body is not doing what it is suppose to do:( Ok, i have complained enough lol! Hope everyone has a wonderful sunday.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

aww that is so sweet patrice! I suggested buying a little something for when we do get that happy news, he went along with it but he thought I was mad so I didn't bother lols. 

Happy 12 Weeks Ashley!  bet you're so excited!

Well, I don't know if I am...having a few signs but not many so definitely thinking i'm out this month :-( I had bleeding yesterday but it's gone today...so i've got a glass of bucks fizz and I don't care seeing as i'm certain i'm not.

Although I have had a few health problems the past week and a half (can't hear anything in my right ear and i've got a huge cold!) so i've not really been scrutinising anything! lol

So how is everyone?!?!?! :-D


----------



## josephine3

Hi katie!! great to hear from you again!!

Patrice your oh is the best, really!! can we share him please? lol. Great news that you're all 'normal' I love how the doc told u to 'go make babies' lol like you need telling.

Im starting to panic about this appt on thurs!! Im gonna ring tomorrow and make sure Im getting a scan if they can tell me on the phone.. but.. now im pacnicking about what the scan will show and if there will really be a baby in there!! arghh!! 
Hayley if I remembr rightly yours is tomorrow? Good luck xx


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Hi katie!! great to hear from you again!!
> 
> Patrice your oh is the best, really!! can we share him please? lol. Great news that you're all 'normal' I love how the doc told u to 'go make babies' lol like you need telling.
> 
> Im starting to panic about this appt on thurs!! Im gonna ring tomorrow and make sure Im getting a scan if they can tell me on the phone.. but.. now im pacnicking about what the scan will show and if there will really be a baby in there!! arghh!!
> Hayley if I remembr rightly yours is tomorrow? Good luck xx

i know how u feel hun my tummy is in knots im scared shitless but excited at the same time gl 4 thursday xx


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

well just out of curiosity.... I did an OPK.... (didn't want to waste a preg test and I know that sometimes OPKs can indicate pregnancy as well)....and there's a definite line on it! :shock: Now i'm pretty certain ovulation happened at least a week ago (thinking it's over a week now)... soo I'm trying not to get excited and wait another week before doing a proper preg test.... My AF is due around 7th/10th Feb.... I just don't know... What do you ladies think?

Hi josephine! Gosh I'd be right nervous too but am sure everything will be absolutely fine  *hugs*

xx


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> well just out of curiosity.... I did an OPK.... (didn't want to waste a preg test and I know that sometimes OPKs can indicate pregnancy as well)....and there's a definite line on it! :shock: Now i'm pretty certain ovulation happened at least a week ago (thinking it's over a week now)... soo I'm trying not to get excited and wait another week before doing a proper preg test.... My AF is due around 7th/10th Feb.... I just don't know... What do you ladies think?
> 
> Hi josephine! Gosh I'd be right nervous too but am sure everything will be absolutely fine  *hugs*
> 
> xx

oooooh how dark is the line sounds promising :)


----------



## josephine3

hmmm is it a positive opk or just a line? I did opks for fun after i found i was preg and they did get dark, but only after the preg test did!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

it's not as dark as the test but it's not so light that you have to squint to see it! might just be me pinning my hopes on nothing... Might jump on the OH tonight JUST in case :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Hmm gotta be a good sign!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

to be honest I don't know if I want it to be a positive or not! :-S

1 Side: I really want a baby, I'm ready for one, so is OH and we've discussed everything and are happy for it to happen (otherwise we wouldn't have been TTC! haha)

2nd side: I've just got a new job which I start on 27th February, as a temp to begin with....If i'm preg I won't get maternity leave or anything cos 1) i'm a temp and 2) I've conceived before starting.... so money will be tight and such! (btw, only found out i got the job on Friday so it was too late even by then!)

well i'll just wait and see. Gail predicted that we will concieve in January and have a healthy baby girl by the end of 2012 so yeah we'll just have to wait for that pregnancy test! If I am then I'll be over the moon and sort out work when it comes to it.... if not I'll be upset but I'll look on the positive side with regards to work! 

Sorry...babbling there! lol


----------



## josephine3

You will make it work out lol! It'll be fiiiiineeee x


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

yea as OH said...we'll just pretend that we didn't notice until after 6 months cos I'm a big girl anyway :Haha:  x


----------



## AC1987

awww it'll be ok. I know if we had waited til we had enough cash on hand I never would get pregnant :p


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Lol yea. suppose at the moment its never the right time financially


----------



## AC1987

So I let facebook know I'm pregnant. And straight away one of my dhs friend texts him and has the nerve to say "That was fast" ugh whats it to her the stupid cow. I'm sorry I just hate her :D 

But everyone else has been nice :)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

She must just be jealous! :hugs: 
Glad its going down well! Id be so nervous telling people other than you ladies!


----------



## AC1987

After the first few people you tell it gets ALOT easier :haha: now its like anyone I talk to I almost spill out "Oh yea I'm pregnant" 

I can't stop thinking that I'm 12 weeks now.. seriously it feels like yesterday I got my first bfp on here thinking I was seeing things... 
I really wish some of you other ladies could get a bfp too :)


----------



## josephine3

yeah it does get a lot easier after the first few haha!! Im not sure when to annouce to fb or if i will.. might do after the scan which is on thursday!! hurrah I finally found out I will def get one!! Hope hayleys scan is going ok!! Ashley what happened at yours? Was it exciting?!


----------



## AC1987

I wasn't even EXPECTING a scan, she was just trying to listen for the heartbeat on the doppler but couldn't find it and so she asked me if I wouldn't mind getting an ultrasound so im like oh its fine with me :haha: but it was amazing!


----------



## mzswizz

Katie-Im in the same position as you. I wont get maternity leave because im part time so if a baby comes then a baby comes. I know financially the Lord will provide and plus we have been saving up so that will help also. But i know everything will work out for you.

Jo-Yay cant wait for your scan. We will be awaiting the pics :coffee:

Ashley-She was probably jealous. Which is typical and thats why my DH doesnt have female friends :rofl:

AFM, im cd26/8dpo today. My morning started off good because DH made sure he let me know he was very attracted to me by staring me down and saying, "you can get some before i go to work" :rofl: Then he said i look like a milf :rofl: Im like babes we have to have a baby first and he said..that's in progress :rofl: Only my DH i tell you. Then after that my morning started going downhill. My car stalledo n me twice..i missed the class for my job and now im waiting for dh to get off work early so we can take my car to the shop to get it fixed :wacko: Not a good morning as you can tell. But hopefully it gets better. I have to call my job and let them know what's going on and see what happens from there. Most likely im going to have to make up for today and work for 4 hours which i dont mind. 8dpo already and really dont have the urge to poas. So i think thats a good sign. I guess we shall see how this cycle plays out. Hmm wonder how an opk would like right about now....oh no poas syndrome is coming :rofl:


----------



## bbn2

good morning ladies!

AC- I sure can't wait for my BFP :)

Patrice- Sorry your morning has not went well hopefully it will turn out better by the end of the day.

AFM- yesterday, I had weird ovary pain on both sides and stabbing and pulling pains off and on. Last night I hit the pillow at 9pm like a rock and slept like a rock and this morning woke up and am still really drowsy. I feel like I took nyquill but of coarse I have not. It almost feels like i have the flu but don't if that makes any since. I am not sure how many dpo i am I had 5-6 days worth of positive opks so I am not sure could be 5-7dpo. I am starting to get impatient. lol! I want to paos but I know its early.


----------



## mzswizz

bbn-Well i fell asleep around 9pm also and woke up feeling exhausted too. Im 8dpo and even though i said i didnt have the urge to poas...i did an opk not too long ago :blush: FXed this is a bfp for you.


----------



## mzswizz

ok so i caved in already and did an opk 15 mins ago :blush:

opk @ 3 mins...


opk @ 10 mins...


Now does anyone notice that ummmmm my opk is positive :shock: I suppose to be 8dpo so this threw me for a loop.


----------



## bbn2

that definitely is positive Patrice. Do you plan on doing a hpt soon?


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to wait until atleast 13dpo to test. I only have one internet cheapie left


----------



## bbn2

Well i just ran to the bathroom thinking af just came but it was just cream cm. Thank goodness I should have 8 more days till af.


----------



## mzswizz

i have 6 more days before AF is due to show. Last night and this morning i had cm in my underwear and i thought af came early.


----------



## bbn2

I sure do hope this is it for us. I think I am getting my hopes up becuase I just feel different this cycle. I give it two more days and i will be poas everyday. lol!


----------



## AC1987

Ohh I used to hate that when I would think my period was gonna start, actually that feeling didn't go away for me til I hit 6 weeks.


----------



## mzswizz

bbn-i hope its our time too!! fxed

ashley-i think i would be like that too.

afm, im confused now since i got the positive opk this morning. As we all can see....my opks were getting lighter and now its positive like a obvious bold positive :shrug: I really dont want to cave and test early. I dont feel any different other than i eat more now/


----------



## josephine3

Ooooh lovely positive opk patrice!!! Like it cant wait for the hpt to follow hehe x


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Thanks. But i dont understand how come im getting a positive opk at 8dpo :shrug: Oh well just got to wait and see.


----------



## josephine3

fx'd its a good sign!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

ooo i've got my fingers crossed for you ladies! 

Well...i'm bleeding....not AF like but it's there...so i dunno. Maybe I was going mad last night lol. Never mind, I'm ready to start again next month, you ladies have given me hope that we will be fine financially


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Thanks hoping its a good sign too.

Katie-When is your AF due? Hoping its not AF for you. FXed still :thumbup:


----------



## skyraaa

update from me i hav a happy healthy bouncing bubs in my tummy soooo happy
 



Attached Files:







photo[1].jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-lovely picture! How are you?

AFM, im very sleepy. Like i keep yawning every 3 mins. And been going to the bathroom more than usual today. And i am hungry. Ugh how my mind is playing tricks on me. I was also going to text dh saying i think im pregnant :blush: Im just going to just wait and see. I want to test now. And this cramp is coming and going. I dontk now whats that about. And starting to get constipated i've noticed. ugh what am i doing to myself. :wacko:


----------



## skyraaa

im gd patrice just sooo happy everythings ok turns out i hav a slightly tilted uterus thats why i cant find babies hb lol x


----------



## josephine3

oh yay!!! I was hoping for an update i was starting to worry about u hayley!!! yay!! Beautiful picture!!! Is that a hand on there??! surely not!!


----------



## josephine3

it also looks like he might be sticking out his tongue??!


----------



## mzswizz

well that makes alot of sense :haha: But atleast now you have a peace of mind and you can relax. 

AFM, ok i think i have seriously went off the crazy end but seriously something isnt right. Ok i just took a sip of juice and then no lie a few seconds later...i had the urge to go pee :shrug: And now i am constipated :dohh: Plus, a glob of creamy mixed with ewcm/bubbly cm had came out. Like i saw it drop out and I was like what in the world. I know it cant be from sex because dh and i didnt dtd last night :shrug: Oh well im going to stop thinking because im getting a headache :haha: And also one more thing...i want a tuna sandwich!!!! And that was one thing i craved when i was pregnant before i found out i was. Now come on bfp..it would be great to get a bfp before m/c anniversary.


----------



## skyraaa

:haha: im not sure jo :) iv said boy all along but by the nub it looks like a girl lol x


----------



## josephine3

Hmm i cant make out the nub on your pic but I think the skull looks boy-ish i found a great thread on here explaining the skull theory and what to look for!! 

Patrice thats soooo a good sign!! I had the thing where white cm literally drops out into the toilet when you sit down at the start of this pregnancy and the month before when I think I miscarried!


----------



## skyraaa

we gonna find out at 20week scan :) gl for ur scan jo is it thursday cant wait 2 see a pic :) x


----------



## josephine3

Oh p.s. how come they never spotted your tilted uterus last pregnancy?!


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Oh p.s. how come they never spotted your tilted uterus last pregnancy?!

 i hav no idea lol maybe its coz i told the sonographer that i cuddent find hb on doppler and she explaned why :)


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Thanks hoping these are all good signs. My last pregnancy..my bbs were killing me but no pain so im not sure. The only thing thats getting me is the on and off cramping on my right side like right above the right ovary side in my abdomen part and this constant peeing :haha: Hopefully the cm is an early sign too. FXed.

Cant wait for neither of you ladies next scans. Hopefully i get a bfp before you ladies go into labor :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

yep its thursday hayley!! you would think they would mention the tilted uterus last time tho!!


----------



## AC1987

Wishing you luck Patrice!! :D 

Lovely scan Hayley!!! :D So exciting huh!? :D 

Jo, can't wait to hear about your scan :)


----------



## josephine3

TMI but Im so constipated I am getting nervous trying to go cos Im scared of hurting baby again! :dohh: i know you said it cant hurt but i swear i feel a little cramp after.


----------



## josephine3

I cant wait to go for scan ashley!! im soooooo scared tho!


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-I think baby will be okay. Just try things to try to make it less forceful of you. So it would put your mind at ease.

Ashley-Thanks. I got my fxed so hard :rofl: It would be great to get a bfp in february. It would also be an early valentine's day and 6 yr anniversary (feb. 18th) gift for us. Hoping it really happens.


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies hope you are all ok and hayley lovely picture!

I havent been on in a while been super busy i started learning to drive 2 years ago and hoping to start again in the next week or so and I totally understand what you mean katie i hope in a way that its not this month as i want to get driving first and been arranging to look at cars and have now found the perfect one and the person is bringing it to my house! Unfortunatley it will be nearly all my savings gone so il be back to square 1 with not much money! Been selling alot of things to make money though! Its now very late here and im going to work early so im now going to bed! Goodnight!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been away for what seems like ages! It's a bit late in the evening for me to fully catch up but wowers! Lots has been going on! 

A belated happy birthday Ashley!

Hayley, your scan pic is amazing! So exciting! 

Patrice, the bleeding has stopped now right? I've got my fingers crossed for you. 

Will have a proper catch up tomorrow but just wanted to stop by and say hi....and good night as I'm heading to bed in a mo.

AFM, I have no idea whether I've o'd yet! We've been really trying to relax this cycle and I've had no opks. The relaxed approach is working pretty well at the moment. I'm cd17 today, although I've had to sit and work that out as it's been right at the back of my mind for a change! Our plan of dtd every day has kind of been working out except we had friends unexpectedly turn up one night as they couldn't drive back home due to the snow so they stayed the night and kind of ruined our plans! Oh well! 

Right, bed time! Take care all :)


----------



## mzswizz

hey Holly! Hope you get to driving soon cant wait!

Sarah-Yes the bleeding stopped around cd19. To update you on me...im cd26 today. I used opks on cd19 and cd20 and they were getting lighter so i o'd cd18. I am currently 8dpo and boy i have been running to the bathroom, eating and going to bed early. Let's hope this is all a good sign. Did an opk for fun today and it was a bold positive :shrug: So we shall see what happens. AF is due on the 12th.


----------



## AC1987

Holly, I don't even have my drivers license, I have this fear of accidentally hurting ppl :( but trying to get over it, I told my dh if we ever move to a place far from a store or in the country then I will get my license lol however i hope he gets me a junk car cause I have a feeling I will be crashing alot, I can't judge distances well :haha:


Thanks Sarah :)

I made waffles today which flopped :( how odd! I think I put too many blueberries in them.


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies 

how are you all? hope all is well

i havent been on much because i been sick and we arent activly ttc my OH just thinks it will happen when it will happen..so just waiting for a surprise i guess. I also have been keeping busy with school and things like that.

Patrice- fx this is your bfp that would be so amazing.!

good luck and :dust: to everyone still trying for their bfp's


----------



## skyraaa

thank u sarah and ashley :)

jo dont worry everything will b fine i was literally shittig myself b4 the scan coz obviously i cuddent find the hb but saw a bouncng baby bean :)


----------



## AC1987

Ok I'm finding it more and more uncomfortable to sleep at night :( my back is killing me, like where my tailbone is... I'm hoping it'll let up some.


----------



## skyraaa

iv defo felt bubs move a few times now:happydance: so reasuring apparently bcoz of mt tilted urterus its easier 4 me 2 feel it :) sooo happy x


----------



## AC1987

I haven't felt a thing. Sometimes it feels like I'm not pregnant at all... any idea when I might feel something?


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> I haven't felt a thing. Sometimes it feels like I'm not pregnant at all... any idea when I might feel something?

i felt summer at 17weeks but heard thats quite early 4 ur first its only coz i know wot im lookin out 4 i can feel bubs already :) x


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I had the fear of getting into car accidents but it went away once i started driving and hope you get to feel bubs soon :thumbup:

Sarina-Hey. Im hoping this is my bfp too but you never know..the witch loves playing tricks with me.

Hayley-Yay for feeling bubs move around :happydance: Cant wait until its my turn. Got to get a bfp first though :haha:

AFM, well its gettong close to AF due date now. Im cd27/9dpo today. This morning i had a sharp pain in my left ovary side. So im thinking my body is gearing up for AF. DH and I didnt dtd last night but its okay because we dtd Sunday morning so we covered our bases all the way up to cd30 so we should be okay :thumbup: Since we have missed 2 days of dtd...DH is saying we need to have more sex :haha: We shall see about that. But so far this morning..I woke up to morning bloat. So right now my shorts are unbuttoned and unzipped :haha: Let's see how today plays out. DH and I have to get my car fixed today because i go back to work on Friday and if its not fixed by then...then i dont know how im going to get to work :dohh: So DH better get the ball rolling because i dont know how long they will have the car for. Other than that...i have no updates.


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-I had the fear of getting into car accidents but it went away once i started driving and hope you get to feel bubs soon :thumbup:
> 
> Sarina-Hey. Im hoping this is my bfp too but you never know..the witch loves playing tricks with me.
> 
> Hayley-Yay for feeling bubs move around :happydance: Cant wait until its my turn. Got to get a bfp first though :haha:
> 
> AFM, well its gettong close to AF due date now. Im cd27/9dpo today. This morning i had a sharp pain in my left ovary side. So im thinking my body is gearing up for AF. DH and I didnt dtd last night but its okay because we dtd Sunday morning so we covered our bases all the way up to cd30 so we should be okay :thumbup: Since we have missed 2 days of dtd...DH is saying we need to have more sex :haha: We shall see about that. But so far this morning..I woke up to morning bloat. So right now my shorts are unbuttoned and unzipped :haha: Let's see how today plays out. DH and I have to get my car fixed today because i go back to work on Friday and if its not fixed by then...then i dont know how im going to get to work :dohh: So DH better get the ball rolling because i dont know how long they will have the car for. Other than that...i have no updates.

when r u testing or r u gonna wait it out :)


----------



## AC1987

:haha: bloat sucks Patrice!! My bloat actually didn't leave me til like week 6 or 7 can't really remember. Really hope you get that bfp!! 


I'm SO looking forward to warmer temps so i can go for an early morning walk... too cold out to me


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-I will test on the 9th. I should be 11dpo by then and i will use an ic.

Ashley-Yes bloat does suck but after a nice warm shower, the bloat went away.


----------



## sheeps24

Ashley driving really scares me!! Im literally like terrified but I know I need to drive and it has to be done because me and oh when we get our own place are going to live out of town, I just need to get over it and into it with the right frame of mind. I have ohs bday on the 12 mums on the 13th and v day on 14th so going to be busy and skint! Also possibly buying a car on thursday hopefully i will book lessons next week! 

Oh and should ov either on ohs birthday or day after or maybe either valentines day so that will be nice!


----------



## loobo83

hey ladies. 

Really sry i ot been on . been very busy as kids not been well and work etc.

Know what u all mean bout driving. I have had about 10 lessons but planning to do a crash course at end of march or April. I dont have that much confidence on the rd but defo something im gonna have to get over as i am defo not getting on the bus with 3 kids.

Patrice - I really hope this is ur BFP

Hayley - great when u feel bubba moving. congrats.

Ashley - My bloat still hasnt left me or its prob just cos I have been eating like a horse. dreading getting weighed.

AFM, guys I had the biggest scare ever today. Had an early scan today due to spotting and abdominal pains. Have bled with every pregnancy now. (think they like to scare me) . Anyway she started the scan and after a few mins she said - Louise something doesnt look right here - immediatly I started bawling my eyes out. She then asked if she could do an internal which i obviously agreed to and after a few mins my little bean was there, heartbeat and all. she measured bean at bout 8w 6days but he/she was curled up a bit so could be a day or 2 more. I cannot even describe the relief i felt. I thought it was happening again. She said that my womb is tilted and thats why she couldnt find bubs on abdominal scan. never had this prob before but god am i relieved.

Hope u are all well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AC1987

awww wow that would be scary!! glad you got to see the baby though :)


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-i see ov is falling into the right time frame for you FXed

Louise-Thanks and glad that everything is fine with your bubs.

AFM, even though i said i will not use another opk...i ended up caving in anyways :blush: 

My results:


----------



## loobo83

mzswizz said:


> Holly-i see ov is falling into the right time frame for you FXed
> 
> Louise-Thanks and glad that everything is fine with your bubs.
> 
> AFM, even though i said i will not use another opk...i ended up caving in anyways :blush:
> 
> My results:
> 
> View attachment 336736
> View attachment 336738



They look like positives to me? Did u not say u were 9dpo.? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-Yes i am 9dpo. Got positives yesterday at 8dpo and today.


----------



## loobo83

mzswizz said:


> Louise-Yes i am 9dpo. Got positives yesterday at 8dpo and today.

Has that ever happened to ya before? maybe a little sign????? xxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-well usually when its close to AF time i get negatives. Like faint lines which means yep she is on her way. But im 5 days away and im getting bold positives. Like they are becoming darker as time passes. Hmm wonder if thats a good sign.


----------



## loobo83

mzswizz said:


> Louise-well usually when its close to AF time i get negatives. Like faint lines which means yep she is on her way. But im 5 days away and im getting bold positives. Like they are becoming darker as time passes. Hmm wonder if thats a good sign.

ooooooohhh hun i really hope this is it. sounding positive so far. fingers, toes, legs and eyes crossed for ya xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Louise. I hope this is it for me too. I have been off and off cramping again and it feels like im never full when it comes to eating. I am making a big dinner for dh tonight so hopefully i will be full tonight :haha: Thinking about testing tomorrow.


----------



## AC1987

Ooohh how exciting! :D


----------



## mzswizz

How are you ladies?

AFM, well im cd28/10dpo and this morning started off great. DH and I dtd after we had our little conversation this morning and i feel great and so does dh. DH has to work today so im home by myself. Last night, I made a wonderful meal. I made salmon with white rice, dinner rolls, ceasar salad and fudge brownies for dessert yummy. Also, took the ic last night knowing it was most likely going to be negative and sure enough it was negative. I know i was only 9dpo so im not worried about it. Also, the cramping has come back and left again this morning. I was thinking that maybe it was gas but nope not that because i feel empty :blush: So got to just be patient and see what happens around AF due date. I have found my pregnancy journal in my room from the 1st pregnancy (m/c) and I was fatigue and cramping which I am experiencing now so maybe thats a good sign. Only time will tell.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi everyone,

I'm good today Patrice....got my fingers crossed that af stays away...your cycles are so confusing!

Jo...you're- plum I see! Yay! Perhaps eating a few plums might help get rid of the constipation!

Well I'm cd19 today. Last night I had a few cramps which ties in with previous months. I'm really not sure whether it's o related or pre af as I've a feeling I actually o'd earlier than i thought in previous months. Anyways, the last day or two, I've been feeling nauseous and yesterday I felt really awful and couldn't even think about dtd so hopefully I won't have mucked things up but we are really trying to take the relaxed approach this month so I'm kind of not bothered although I reallllly want my bfp! 

Ooh, Ashley you're a plum too! Yay!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-yeah my cycles need to adjust themselves already :rofl: And fxed for you!!

AFM, so far i have been goingto the bathroom every 1 like literally at 8:30 then 9:30 and its almost 10:30 and i think i have to go again :shrug: Also, i had 2 cupcakes and 3 star crunches plus some grapes and it feelsl ike i havent had anything at all. Hmm this better be a bfp :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

oo things are looking good for you Patrice! FX'D!

hayley - awww your baby looks so cute! :-D :hugs:

Well the bleeding has stopped...it was light but enough to go onto my pants (TMI! sorry!) for 2 days...and it's stopped now. AF due officially between 7th (yesterday) and 10th so i just don't know... :-S FX'd it was just a little bleed and there is a bfp planted in my tummy! :-D


----------



## skyraaa

TTCwitPCOS said:


> oo things are looking good for you Patrice! FX'D!
> 
> hayley - awww your baby looks so cute! :-D :hugs:
> 
> Well the bleeding has stopped...it was light but enough to go onto my pants (TMI! sorry!) for 2 days...and it's stopped now. AF due officially between 7th (yesterday) and 10th so i just don't know... :-S FX'd it was just a little bleed and there is a bfp planted in my tummy! :-D

katie thank u i think its a girl :) ooooh when r u testing :) x

patrice its sounding very promising think il scream if u get ur bfp and do a lil dance lol x


----------



## mzswizz

Katie-FXed that its a bfp for you too! 

Hayley-Well we can do it together if it is a bfp :haha:

AFM, Im on my way to the bathroom again which makes it trip number 6 out of 7 hours :nope: Its like somebody applying pressure on your bladder so you can use the bathroom. Not a good feeling of peeing every hour.


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> Katie-FXed that its a bfp for you too!
> 
> Hayley-Well we can do it together if it is a bfp :haha:
> 
> AFM, Im on my way to the bathroom again which makes it trip number 6 out of 7 hours :nope: Its like somebody applying pressure on your bladder so you can use the bathroom. Not a good feeling of peeing every hour.

im feeling abit excited 4 u :) iv got everything crossed :) x


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-Im going to try and hold it longer so i can go back to my regular bathroom schedule. Even though i used the bathroom already..i feel like i got to go again :shrug: Mind over matter...let's hope that works.


----------



## AC1987

I hope you don't have a bladder infection or something Patrice...however could mean you're pregnant :)


Umm is this a bump?? I was sucking my stomach in as much as I could... I dunno to me it just looks weird.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0009.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5









DSCF0010.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-It looks like you are starting to pop out at the bottom so im saying its a bump coming. And if its a bladder infection would it hurt? Im not in any pain...i just have to go pee alot and i didnt really drink alot like half a glass total. Im not dehydrated or anything neither. I just have the urge to pee..now where is this urge when i have to poas :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

yep ashley u hav a lil bump :happydance: ur defo popping :)

patrice when u go 2 pee is there alot or just a dribble?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Its normal amount. I try to hold it as long as possible because i think that it wont be an amount worth going to the bathroom for. But every time i go use the bathroom its a good amount. I say enough to use in a cup if i have to poas :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Sounding good patrice and katie!! fx'd tightly for both of you!
Its scan day for me tomorrow woooo!! Im excited and nervous xx


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Thanks. Cant wait for your scan and you're going to be 13 weeks tomorrow whoo hoo :happydance:


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Sounding good patrice and katie!! fx'd tightly for both of you!
> Its scan day for me tomorrow woooo!! Im excited and nervous xx

oooh exciting wot time is it? cant wait 2 see a pic:happydance:


----------



## josephine3

9.20 tomorrow!! hehe.

ashley i wish I was still as tiny as you!! I think i do have an undeniable bump now..


----------



## mzswizz

im very small like ashley. my mom and others say when i get pregnant im going to be all baby and its going to show quicker than i think seeing that im so small but we shall see.


----------



## josephine3

I cant get a great pic tho, i even bought a digital camera for this purpose but cant get it up and running, grr... i put new batteries in it and it just says 'battery low - goodbye' when i turn it on.. but here's one with the laptop
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120203_1.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

jo-omg love your bump. you definately have a bump there missy :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Hehe thanks patrice! It definiely wasnt there before! I feel too big tho, I hope its not twins!! Guess I'll find out tomorrow! Worries me looking at ashleys! come on hayley, get yours out too lol. xx


----------



## AC1987

Oh by all means DON'T use my body for reference :haha: I'm sorta underweight so thats why I'm small.. however I have been trying to gain weight for the past... 9 years EEEKK I was always told I would fill out and never have HMMPH so unfair I would love for some curves haha! 
But Jo that bump is awesome! :D and I cant wait to hear about your ultrasound!!

Hayley we wanna see your bump now!!


and patrice let us know when you use a pg test :D


----------



## mzswizz

jo-every woman is different in size. my cousin is due this month i think and her bump is the size of yours :shock: You wouldnt think she was pregnant. She is sooo small. And thats how she was in all her pregnancies..very small and only a little noticeable bump. But she could wear her regular clothes with no problem.


----------



## josephine3

Right Im off to try and get some sleep as scan is at 9.20, You are sooo lovely and tiny tho! When you get further along I bet you will have one of those cute little perfect round bumps hehe that we all want!! 

Thanks for the well wishes girlies!! night all x


----------



## skyraaa

:haha: mines bloody massive compared 2 both of urs lol fatty boom boom over here il get a piccy tomorro 4 ya watching one born every min atm oooooh love it :) x

ps yes jo u got a defo bump there:happydance:


----------



## AC1987

My midwife told me I have a small frame so she said I should probably only gain about 25-30 pounds with this pregnancy lol I'm just hoping I don't get stretch marks haha


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Thanks. Hope i get a nice round bump when that time comes.

Hayley-cant wait for your pics!!

Ashley-When i was pregnant they told me i can gain 30-40lbs. I think i would've gained that by 3 months by the rate i was eating and gaining weight :rofl:


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies!
Loving the bumps girls.
Can't wait to see your scan pic Jo!! 
Patrice, fingers crossed this month will be your bfp.
I've been a bit poorly this week, went to the walk in centre today as I've been coughing for a week now. I have viral bronchitis, can't stop coughing! My friend who is living with us has gone back home today and back on Sunday. BUT she has found a new place to live and is moving out the following weekend....let the baby making commence!!! 
X


----------



## mzswizz

Susi-Thanks. Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## skyraaa

awww susi hope u feel better soon my lil summers not been well for 4days now and i think im getting it now :(

patrice r u testing today? :)

jo hav a lovely scan cant wait 4 a update :) x

afm wel im ill :( tits r killing me lol i will post a belly pic later :)


----------



## AC1987

I cannot seem to get my DH interest in dtding with me :dohh: he keeps saying I'm gonna hurt myself.. ahhh! :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

one bump pic as requested lol yep im fat lol!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo[1] (2).jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AC1987

awww you've got a nice bump!! Mine looks pathetic :haha:


----------



## loobo83

skyraaa said:


> one bump pic as requested lol yep im fat lol!!!

aw sooo cute hun. wish mine looked like that instead of just being food and flab lol x


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> awww you've got a nice bump!! Mine looks pathetic :haha:

its only coz its my second and my tummy muscles r slack from the first pmsl x


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hayley, your bump is lush!! I want one toooooo!! This month is dragging!


----------



## skyraaa

thanks sarah think its a mixture of bump and pies lol


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-lovely bump and not testing today probably tomorrow.

AFM, im cd29/11dpo. DH and I dtd yesterday morning, last night and this morning. So we have been pretty busy as you can tell :haha: No symptoms and im thinking AF is going to come on time or a little late but i have a feeling im out now. Last night, DH woke up having an allergies attack but now he feels better. He also spent all last night telling me that im burning up and he couldnt really touch me because he said that his hands hurt from all the heat :shrug: He asked was i sick i said no and he felt my head and said well your head is cold but your body is burning up. I didnt feel hot at all so i have no clue what was going on with that :shrug: Hoping its a good sign because my dh never tells me that. The last time he told me that...i was pregnant but thats just me being hopeful :blush: Just patiently waiting now. AF is due in 3 days.


----------



## josephine3

Wow love the bump hayley!! Come on you other pregnant girls, dont be shy, get em out!! :haha:

I had my scan it was amazing!!! I think i was gawping the whole time!! She couldnt get baby in right position to do NT measurement even tho she was poking so hard it hurt me so told me to go drink water then called me back in in half hour, so we got to see baby twice!! hurrah! Second time he was looking down and had spun right round! cant stop smiling :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scanpic2good.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10









scanpic1good2.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 11


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: yay jo gorgeous pics makes it all so reall now lol i think by skull and u can sorta see the nub it looks like a girl!!! when is ur 20week scan? x


----------



## AC1987

awww lovely pic jo!! :)


----------



## josephine3

skyraaa said:


> :happydance: yay jo gorgeous pics makes it all so reall now lol i think by skull and u can sorta see the nub it looks like a girl!!! when is ur 20week scan? x

I totally think girl too by the skull!! Im not sure I can make out which is the nub?? you think on the leg up pic its the long bit? lol... 20wk scan is 29th march!! Seems so close!


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: yay jo gorgeous pics makes it all so reall now lol i think by skull and u can sorta see the nub it looks like a girl!!! when is ur 20week scan? x
> 
> I totally think girl too by the skull!! Im not sure I can make out which is the nub?? you think on the leg up pic its the long bit? lol... 20wk scan is 29th march!! Seems so close!Click to expand...

second pic think i see a nub :) i got mine on the 3rd of april 3days after my birthday r u gonna find out? x


----------



## loobo83

great pics jo. so exciting. im gonna guess girl too. 

still no date for my scan yet. midwife app on monday and i will be 10 weeks. when i had the early scan the woman there said that they do a new test for downs. Instead of taking bloods at 16 weeks they measure back of babys neck now i think, inbetween 11w 3 and 13w 3 so i know i wont have to long to wait. 

I am defo not getting my tummy out yet. i look like jelly on a plate. My belly has never been the same since my 2 lovely little men but by god ite. Its got a mind of its own lol. 

Jo and Ashley ur bumps are also very cute, cant wait to get a proper one. 

Hope all u other lovely ladies are well x:hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Aww loobo get it out haha. I wasnt gonna but now I've no shame!! Do yout think nub is the top 'bump'?? On 1st pic I see a lil bump too but dunno if its nub.. hm...


----------



## bbn2

That is a lovely pic Josephine:)

Skyraa- I think you have a very cute bump

Patrice- fx are crossed for you really really tight :)

AFM- I think I am 8dpo today. I sure do have my hopes up. I am feeling different this cycle. Most of the time I feel like this is it and others I feel like there is know hope. My ovaries have been hurting for three days especially the right one. Normaly when AF is coming I just cramp and I don't have pain right where my ovaries are. SO i don't know what is up with that. I will probably test Saturday morning:) I have three dollar store tests. And I found a ept digital o test at a consignment shop for $2 unopened. I hope I did not jinx myself lol!


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-lovely scan pics.

Bbn-fxed for you. I am not too hopeful about this cycle.

AFM, i am with dh at sil house. We are visiting and for some reason i just feel out. I am going to probably test tomorrw morning if not then i will test on saturday morning. But i have a feeling its going to be bfn again. Af is due between sunday & wednesday so we shall see.


----------



## AC1987

Lemme know the results :) I wish you luck!


I can't make up my mind what to make for dinner, chilli or pick up a rotisserie chicken. hmmm.. 

I feel pretty good today. Except for feelings in my stomach but I'm pretty sure its just gas :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-So did you ever decide on dinner :haha:

AFM, i am currently cd30/12dpo today. Im not going to test today. I will be testing tomorrow morning though atleast it will be better for me since i am off. I will go buy the tests tomorrow morning also and use FMU. Im hoping for a bfp but im thinking thats not going to happen this cycle. I dont know...for once i feel out. I dont know its just a feeling. Anyways..dh and i didnt bd last night which i figured because we both were tired from all those bd sessions. Also, when we did bd, some positions were painful :shrug: He couldnt really go in much because it would hurt me. I guess im very sensitive in there right now. And the only thing im having is creamy cm and its leaking out like water :shrug: I guess its probably leftover from the bd sessions but i dont think it would still be up there seeing as we bd'd yesterday morning. But whatever im not going to really stress about it because i would end up :wacko: So i am back to work today and dh and i battery terminals have been fixed :happydance: We also get paid today so i am happy too. Might treat myself to new bras etc :blush: Well that's all the update i have for now.


----------



## boxxey

Hi there.......new to the site.....ttc this is my 2nd month im cd 8 today.....im using opk for the first time


----------



## AC1987

Hi welcome boxxy :)


----------



## mzswizz

welcome boxxey! Nice to have you join us!


----------



## boxxey

Thanks guys........i had my iud removed dec12 2011.........had it for 2 yrs.........had normal cycle in jan but didnt concive......my cycle is usually 7 days but had brown spotting on feb 2&3 the heavy period 4,5&6 then it stopped this has never happened......so i started opk and have had 4 days of negative so hopping for the best this month :thumbup:


----------



## bbn2

Welcome Boxxy! I am on cycle 2 and trying for our #2 too. 

Patrice- I am testing tomorrow too. Good luck to you.

AFM- I actually tested this morning and had a bfn. I swear I could see a line but I think i have line eye. I will retest tomorrow then again Monday. I am really hoping to suprise dh with a positive test as a valentine gift Tuesday. I have a feeling that won't happen but and trying to keep positive. Nothing much going on today except cleaning and laundry and of coarse gonna squeeze in some netflix and B&B too :) As for symptoms I have ovary pain off and on and I get hot at night. I did have a burning sensation on one of my breast yesterday and am not sure if that is symptom or not. I am also really hungry. Could just be AF coming but she better not even come. lol!


----------



## boxxey

I have 4 children.........my bf has none so im trying for 1 more......i guess it will happen when it happens........just never had problems in the past always got pregnant on the first try


----------



## bbn2

I just printed my $2 off first response coupon from their website:)


----------



## bbn2

Boxxey wow! first try. That's awesome. I am very jealous lol! I have been pregnant twice one was m/c and my son who is now 5 almost six and with both of them I think it took less then a few months and I have Pcos so I am hoping it will be quick for me this time around too.


----------



## boxxey

I know i was blessed not to have problems.........im hoping last month was because my body hasnt been the same since the Merina.......i have 2 girls and 2boys......9,7,4,and 2 1/2


----------



## skyraaa

hello boxxey and welcome :)

patrice gl for when u do test im keeping every thing crossed 4 u 

bbn sorry cant remember ur name bloody pregnancy brain i hope this is it 4 u :)

afm im soooo sick :( i feel absolutly crap my body is aching and my heads banging cant eat all i wanna do is sleep :(


----------



## bbn2

Thank you Skyraa and my name is Christina:) hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## mzswizz

Christina-yay now i have a testing buddy. I already have my frer coupon ready to go :blush: im just like you. Wanting to have a bfp for dh's vday gift but we shall see.

Hayley-hope you feel better hun and thanks :hugs:

Boxxey- wow 4 kids and all on first try. You are a lucky woman. If only it was that easy for me.

AFM, im at work and shall be back in soon. Will be off in a few hours at 6 so im happy for that. Cant wait to get back home.


----------



## AC1987

Well I decided on rotisserie chicken for today, and then maybe chilli tomorrow :D

GAH!!! Someone needs to tell my DH that fastfood isn't exactly romantic for valentines day :p All I want is fake champagne, a card and flowers or chocolate.


----------



## josephine3

Welcoe boxxey! You must be a busy woman!! 

Patrice any more opks or dare I say hpts yet?? sarina (i hope thats u bbn lol) good luck also are you close to testing?
Im still feeling great since the scan yesterday I've been in a great mood!! Unfortunately my other half has been out gambling again and lost lots of money..about £300 :( Not impressed but i cant even get too mad Im so happy!! He knows its wrong too and is very sorry after but.. grr.. I need this money for baby things!!

Oh also they dated me at 13wks 2days on my scan day, yesterday when I was 13 weeks... but I'm soooo sure of when we concieved I just dont get where the extra 2 days came from!!! Unless I ovulated waaaaaaay early then it took a few days to implant.. or maybe it will even out to where i think at next scan....


----------



## AC1987

Also I think some babies grow faster then others while in the womb, or even out ya know? I think its more guidelines they follow, like if you were off by 2 weeks then yea that would be worrying but a few days isn't anything :) 
Let your OH know that he needs to start being more responsible soon theres gonna be a little one whos gonna look up to him :)


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-No i havent tested. I will be testing tomorrow once i put my check in the bank.

AFM, im home and im just going to relax. I got tomorrow off also. And i also just leaked alot of cm :shrug: Im praying i get a bfp when i test butttt you never know.


----------



## bbn2

update on me....I just had horrible underarm pain for like three minutes. Has anyone had this before or am i crazy and I am having leg cramps. I ran on the treadmill today but that is the norm for me so I don't know what it is.


----------



## pinkkitten74

light hearted ttc chat-i am so bored of ttc


----------



## bbn2

just took a $ test and :bfn: I am still only10 dpo so I still trying to be positive and now I can't sleep :shrug:


----------



## skyraaa

hello ladies 

welcome pinkkitten74 awwww ttc can b very tidious how long hav u been ttc?

christina sorry about the bfn :( but at 10dpo there was no way i wud hav got a bfp i got my really faint bfp at 12dpo :) so try in a couple of days ur still in

patrice iv still got everything crossed u come on bfp!!

jo just b happy u put 2days forward :) but yeah its just a estimate babys do develop differantly and now ur new date is ur new est due date :happydance:

afm im still ill not loving this hoping its gone by monday honestly cant afford to hav any time off work :(


----------



## AC1987

that sucks christine :(

any luck on testing patrice?

hayley feel better!!


afm... I kept having nightmare after nightmare last night it was so horrible :( 
Also keep getting alot of gas cramps.


----------



## tmmommy07

I've actually been following this thread since December and was always too nervous to post. But I felt like I should in this case. @bbn2 - I took an dollar store cheapie with fmu got a :bfn: then my sis convinced me to do a FRER later that afternoon and low and behold :bfp:! So there is definitely still hope! And the FRER was a nice dark line!


----------



## skyraaa

welcome tmmommy07 u shudda post earlier this thread has been awesome and cant believe its still going think its coz we all love 2 chat :)

congrats on ur pregnancy :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

pinkkitten-Welcome and i know how tough and stressful ttc can be. Atleast you have us silly here to give you a good laugh when you need it. 

tmmommy-Congrats on your pregnancy and why didnt you post when you were stalking woman :rofl: We love new people here :hugs:

Christina-Boo to a bfn but just like you said 10dpo is still early so you're not out yet.

Hayley-Hope you feel better :hugs:

Ashley-I hope the nightmares go away or we all can go all ninja on your nightmares :rofl:

AFM, currently im cd31/13dpo. I havent tested yet. But i am going to go out to the bank and put my check in and then im going to the store to buy the tests. Im thinking bfn though...I know i know where's the pma...i just dont "feel" different so therefore im thinking im out. But we shall see. DH and i dtd last night, we are trying to dtd before she comes because thats going to be one long withdrawal period :rofl: Well im off work today but dh had to go to work unfortunately. Nothing new to report just will update when i test which is soon yay :happydance:


----------



## boxxey

GL with your test.........i just got home from work........did opk got a neg but i had some cramping last night im on cd9 so not sure why im crampy.......still a little crampy :wacko:


----------



## bbn2

tmmommy congrats and that does give me hope.


----------



## mzswizz

well took the test. And it looks like a bfn to me. So im guessing im out. 

Here are the pics.... what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120211_091053.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6









img_20120211_091053-inverted.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20120211_091135.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20120211_091226.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 4









img_20120211_091226-inverted.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skyraaa

looks like a bfn sorry patrice but ur not out till af shows x


----------



## AC1987

I have a bit of line eye... I'm gonna say its a bfn at the moment. Maybe test again if AF is late? :(


----------



## skyraaa

aaaargh my daughter is doing my head in today i just got the hover out thought i better coz the house looks like a shit hole lol while i was hovering in pain coz my whole bodyhurts my lovely daughter was busy playing with washing powder acording 2 her she was trying 2 make sand castles all over my carpet please say 2days gonna get better lol x


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-Lol wow sand castles with washing powder :rofl: Hopefully your day gets better.

AFM, im just going to wait until after the 15th to use the next test and see what happens.


----------



## samanthax

Aww bless her! 

How is everyone? x


----------



## mzswizz

im doing good and you samantha?


----------



## samanthax

Yeah i'm okay thank-you :') xxx


----------



## mzswizz

AF could be due between tomorrow and the 15th for me so im just going to wait it out but im thinking she is coming my way.


----------



## bbn2

Patrice- We are still not out:witch: until that mean ole witch visits. Mine should be here by Tuesday

I am fight the urge to go by a FRER and use my coupon. I know I should just wait it out but it is hard. Once I start poas I can't stop:wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

christina-mines should come by wednesday the latest so we shall see. what im thinking is maybe that positive i got a few days back was the REAL positive and im actually not even close yet like maybe around 5dpo now. So im going to wait it out. I'll give it until next week if AF doesnt show..then i will test around the 17th.


----------



## mzswizz

now i am also thinking what if the positive i got at 8dpo was actually my REAL positive? That would put me at 5dpo today actually and that would mean AF will be due on the 20th. Hmm my ob/gyn did tell me that since my cycles are long...i need to go with the 2nd positive and not the 1st positive because the 1st positive isnt my actual ov positive :dohh: Why didnt i think of that. And if thats true..dh and i covered our bases for that time frame and also it would make since why i didnt have a positive yet if i am pregnant :dohh: Why didnt i think about all this earlier. All the answers were right in my face :dohh:


----------



## tmmommy07

Thank you everyone! I didn't post before because my iPad was having issues...don't think I didn't try! I actually tried to post when sheeps asked if anyone had problems with alignment. I have a twisted pelvis and my lower 3 discs and tailbone are twisted and cocked to the side. So, now that I can answer, when I had my son, his weight actually corrected my alignment and the last 6 months of my pregnancy was pure heaven - no pain!

A little bit about me - my first pregnancy took over 9 months of trying. It was so discouraging! All of my friends and even 3 of my sisters were pregnant their 1st month of trying! So, to my amazement, we got preggers the 1st month after having mirena removed. Although I've been reading that there has been many occurrences of twins from hyper ovulation just after mirena removal...so I'm REALLY hoping for twins! I don't want to be greedy but it would be awesome! As long as this little miracle is healthy, I don't care if it's 1 or 2 or boy or girl! 

Sorry to be so long about this but I'm all excited and my DH just said, "oh, okay" when I told him we were pregnant...even though he was totally on bored with the trying! Ugh, he's so frustrating sometimes!


----------



## bbn2

Patrice- That very well could be the case. That positive opk could have been it and now your still in the TWW. fx for ya


----------



## mzswizz

tm-I think our men have a different way of expressing themselves. And its going on 2 yrs in april of no luck after m/c. Congrats to you!!!!

Christina-Yes so im going to start over and just say im 5dpo. Even though im pushed back 8 days...it doesnt matter because now i feel like i have a chance.


----------



## boxxey

I hope that it all comes together for us all


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-I hope so too.


----------



## AC1987

I hope AF stays away from you ladies!! and that your bfp comes! :)


Gahhh my stomach has been killing me. I think mostly just gas cramps :(


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Thanks. Can you take anything for the gas cramps? 

AFM, my cm has been VERY weird. It has been watery like turning on a faucet. It got to the point where i had to change underwear because i kept leaking and my underwear never dried so i was wet all day.


----------



## AC1987

hmm.. how strange! I used to get like that around ovulation. Now i just leak nasty stuff :haha:

I'm not sure if I can take anything for gas cramps, if I still have them next time I see my midwife i'll ask.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Hopefully they can figure something out for you..when is your next appt?

AFM, im currently cd32/5dpo. AF was due today based on what i thought was my actual ov day but came to realize that i actually o'd later on cd27. Since yesterday, i have been having watery cm. Its running like a faucet. Had to change my underwear twice. When the cm dries..it has this yellowish/white tint to it :shrug: If i dont get a bfp this cycle then its onto the digi opks. Didnt really want to use them because i dont want DH to feel pressured but i think its just to let us know around when i actually ov. DH and I went out to dinner and it was good. We had lots of laughs and talked about serious things that were on our mind. DH is off work today but i work 10-6 so will be leaving in a hour to go to work booo :haha: My next af is due on the 20th so will wait to test. Atleast around the 17th or on the 18th because DH works on Saturday. This morning, I;ve had nothing but cm. I think you ladies were right about the delayed ov because i was bleeding for 20 days. Its crazy because I o'd exactly 7 days after the bleeding. So it did push ov further down. Well that puts my mind at ease seeing that i didnt ov during the bleeding because we didnt really dtd while the bleeding was going on and i was worried that the bleeding would hinder his "soldiers" to getting to the egg if it did occur. Well now its all a waiting game again. Well actually all i have to wait is another 5-6 days so thats not bad. Time will fly im sure of it. FXed and praying its a bfp :winkwink:


----------



## boxxey

Cd10 today neg opk today hoping to have a positive soon..........notice some more cramping this morning


----------



## bbn2

Patrice- I think this could be your month, its common when we get pregnant it is unexpectedly even when your trying

Boxxey- hope you get a positive opk soon. Do you know what cd you usually ovulate? Are you like clockwork?

AFM- I went to rite aid this morning a purchased a FRER. It was negative. Its ok though. I mean I am dissapointed, but I am thinking I will take this next cyle off to work on my nutrition and exercise for my pcos and if i lose a few more lbs it will be even easier for me to get pregnant. I am not obese just in the overweight category and it plays a huge role in my fertility. I will still be on here rooting for everyone to get their BFP's of coarse.


----------



## boxxey

i have 4 kids and was always pregnant the first month..........im very perdictable......only this time i hsd an iud......it was removed dec 12 2011 so nothing in jan but did bd enough i think so hoping if i bd everyday lol it will work ov is usually 14-16


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

hey everyone! How are you?!?!

Oo Patrice at least you covered all bases throughout :-D I'll keep my fingers crossed that this is your month! lots of :dust: to you! :-D

update: well been to my nephews christening today. I was a bit sad at the beginning because it made me think of the baby we could have had if I didn't lose it, I would have had a big bump! lol But once the festivites got underway I really enjoyed it. Got to have a good play with him :-D Don't see him much so when I do it's really nice. And I must admit, OH and I haven't really been TTC in the past 2 months and we're not one of those couples who dtd every day so shouldn't really be surprised that it hasn't happened yet... But I asked OH if we could try again properly this month and he's agreed so back onto the baby diet! hehehe. just got to wait for the bleeding to stop!!!!! hmmm lol.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice my next appt is Feb 29th :) 


Oohh katie thats awesome I hope you catch the egg next time round! :)


Boxxy and bbn hope u both get your bfps!! :)

Come on girls we need some more bfps :)


AFM... cramps, gas and just pulling sensations. It hurts to sit, not sure if its gas thats causing it but really uncomfy :(


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies, Been super busy lately and not had time to post or catch up much this is just a flying visit!! Hope you are all doing well though.

According to my ticker I ov tomorrow and ive done a opk and its negative and on all my cycles so far ive been oving earlier than my ticker so if i was oving today would the opk be pos or neg? I know I should of tested before today but kept forgetting!


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-It all depends..if it turns positive tomorrow then you havent o'd yet but if it stays negative then most likely you o'd. FXed!

Ashley-Oh so 9 days after my af due date eek exciting.

Christina & boxxey-FXed we all get our bfps.

Katie-Yay for your OH being on board.

AFM, i spent my whole day at work feeling wet. Like i was literally having watery cm and it was leaking throughtout the whole day. I seriously thought i had af but nope just cm and its yellowish again when it dries but it comes out watery and white :shrug: Also, i was naseous :sick: on and off at work and i thought its all in my head but then again...i never really feel :sick: so i was shocked to have this feeling. Im actually feeling it as we speak so hopefully these are good signs. I will be 6dpo tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi everyone

Tried to get online over the weekend but a few different friends decided to visit and ruined my plans!

Hope everyone's ok. Hi to all you new ladies. Hopefully will get to catch up properly soon but for now I have to sort out my lump of crap that is my car which decided to conk out on me earlier! Grrr!

Patrice, fx'd that those are good signs. I'm on cd24 today. Had a few cramps a few days ago and slight nausea which im hoping wasn't ov signs as we ended up not dtd as much later in my cycle. Cramping has stopped and no other symptoms! Hurry up cycle and finish one way or another!!

Right, now to sort out my car!


----------



## bbn2

Good morning. I have been setting here racking my brain about my chart on FF. I don't pay for it I get the free one. I am on cd34. I thought I would o on cd22 so I started taking opks on cd20 I believe. I did not get a positive till cd 22 I don't think. I did get 5 days in a row of positive opk's but i did four of those with fmu.:dohh: On cd25 i used it in the middle of the day and still got a positive and on cd26 was negative. SO i think maybe it was impossible for me to have o'd on cd22. On cd25 I also had wet cm and that is what i had last cycle when i o'd confirmed with temp and positive opk. So right now I could be at 10dpo or less. I am probably confusing you all sorry. I wish I would have did temps this cycle. So cd22-cd25 positive opks and cd26 neg and creamy cm starts so :shrug: I may still be in the game. I just have a stronger will this cycle than i thought. With my son I took a test right around af was due and was negative and just felt it was wrong but went on like af was coming and two weeks later I started getting sick and I was biting peoples heads off and I new for sure i was pregnant and sure enough I was. I am hoping for the same this cycle. If not I am taking next cycle off. I still have a FR test in the bathroom:winkwink: I also have been having vivid dreams for a few days and last night i dreamed we had twin boys yikes!


----------



## boxxey

So its cd 11 got another neg opk hopeful it will come this week im feeling really crampy today so we will see........hope everyone has a great week


----------



## bbn2

cramping is a good sign that o is on its way:)


----------



## boxxey

bbn2 said:


> cramping is a good sign that o is on its way:)

Hopeful........i should O around 16-18


----------



## samanthax

Good luck xx


----------



## sjbenefield

Hiya ladies!!! hows everyone?!?.... i have no idea how to get caught up since i was last here so can someone give me a quick summary lol... How has everyone been ??

Btw my name is samantha also :)


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-Thanks and i have to clean my car too.

Christina-It seems as if we both o'd later than we thought and sounds like you o'd cd26 if your opk was neg on cd26 :thumbup:

Boxxey-FXed you catch the egg.

Samantha-If you look on the first pages. There are atleast 8 or so bfps. And also most of us are either waiting to o or are in the 2ww. 

AFM, im currently cd33/6dpo. DH and i dtd last night and this morning. DH and i are both off work today yay. We went to the store and bought each other valentine's day gifts but neither of us were together while shopping. I didnt manage to spot dh every now and then so i had to run before he saw me with his gifts :haha: Right now, i am experiencing a bad toothache. Been having a toothache since last night. Hopefully it will go away soon. Other than that nothing to report.


----------



## skyraaa

wud just like 2 share the love and wish all my bnb buddies a happy valentines day :kiss: u are all so lovely :) xx

we need some more bfps lol and where sarina havent seen her on in a while 

afm well i woke up with the most sore tits i know its bubs telling me she there lol but fuk me there painfull lol, felt her again yestaday while i was drinking coke lol sooo cute x


----------



## AC1987

Happy Valentines ladies, I hope your men spoil you!!

So... since I'm so tired of my DH giving me presents HE wants to get, would it be bad today if I did the same? Like if I went out and bought fake champagne and flowers? :dohh:


----------



## boxxey

Hey all Happy Lovers day......bfps for all........well cd 12 stilly crampy but neg opk.......never used opks ever im using digital......they say to test once a day...so is it possible to miss the surge with digital ones.im hoping that i get a positive soon....im dbing almost everyday just incase


----------



## boxxey

bding i mean lol


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-You think you are having a girl?

Ashley-I wish i could help on that. Knowing our men they probably will ACT like its okay but in their minds they will remember that and probably get us a crappy gift next time :rofl:

Boxxy-I dont think you will miss your surge with a digital one because i think you can test any time of the day with those. And if i dont get a bfp this cycle..then im most definately buying the daily digi opks next cycle. I can buy the with my next paycheck which would make me cd4 when i get them so just in time.

First, I would like to say Happy Valentine's Day! :hugs: Now, today has started off pretty good. DH and I gave each other valentine's day gifts last night. He was very happy with his and im very happy with mines but dh said there's more to come :cloud9: Well im cd34/7dpo today. No sign of AF so it just goes to confirm that the 2nd pos opk was the REAL positive. Not feeling any symptoms just having lots of cm so we shall see. 3 more days until testing so yay :happydance: Time is flying by and i just noticed I will be testing on the day i go back to work so im either going to go to work happy or a little disappointed :haha: So we shall see.


----------



## bbn2

Happy valentines everyone. I am on cd 35 and if I o'd on cd26 I am 9dpo. That would explain the neg. HPT. SO I can actually test again in a couple days. I did have horrible cramps this morning like I thought for sure That af came but no. Cramps have gone and now I am just bloated and my underarms are achey. It's like the cramps went away and moved to my underarms. Weird I know. I am still having very vivid dreams and they usually contain children/babies. Only other symptom i am having is muscle aches and that could be do to anything. Hope everyone has a wonderful valentines day:)


----------



## AC1987

GAAHHH!!! stupid hormones! I'm such an emotional wreck today :( I honestly feel like I cannot stop crying. I just keep feeling sorry for myself. 
I'm mad at my hubby first because it feels like hes doing NO effort in the gift buying area this year. Last year I felt like a princess, this year I feel like i've been married for 20 plus years and that hes run outta ideas. Like yes I love skittles but its not my idea of a romantic gift. I know I must sound like a spoiled brat. :( 
Sorry I just needed to vent.


----------



## bbn2

AC-:hug: I bet hubby has something special planned up his sleeve. I hope your day gets better.


----------



## mzswizz

Christina-Its weird how our cycles are close to each other. Im cd34 so 1 day behind you. I o'd on cd27 so 1 day after you. And im 7dpo so 2 days behind you. Thats pretty weird but cool at the same time. I will be testing in 3 days and yes would explain why the negative hpts.

Ashley-:hugs: I know how you feel. I spent alot of money on dh gift and i saw that he bought me my favorite twizzlers candy and a card i mean i love the gift but i know he has something up his sleeve. Our men know what we love so i think he's just waiting for the perfect time to give you the restl ike my DH.


----------



## bbn2

Patrice- It seems like we are in sink with each other lol! My cycle has been wacky this month and it is driving me crazy emotionally cause I got my o date wrong. I was expecting 
AF today or soon and now I am only 9dpo. you know we may have wacky cycles, but this could very well be our bfp's


----------



## bbn2

update on me. I just went to the ladies room and had pink tinged ew cm. Could be af or ib. I am really crampy in my back. My back is killing me right now.


----------



## mzswizz

Christina-Yes lol yours has been whacky and i had that whacky 20 day bleeding for my cycle and we both o'd 1 day apart :rofl: Thats funny. And my normal af date was on the 12th but seeing that i o'd late...its due on the 20th now. And no sign of AF yet so thats a good sign which means o did occur late yay :happydance: If we both get bfps then we could be bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Can this day get any worse? :( So I go out and buy some fake champagne, mostly for me, but partly to surprise my DH. And everything is going fine... climb up the first flight of stairs at my apt and what happens? The bottle falls outta the bag and breaks :cry:


----------



## boxxey

Booo so sorry u r having a rough day......hope it gets better


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-:hugs: sorry you are having a bad day. Hopefully your day gets better. Just try to relax right now and then worry about the stuff later.


----------



## skyraaa

awww ashley just wanna give u a big :hugs: hope tomorro is a better 4 u,,btw i got sweet F A for valentines lol not that i care coz i didnt buy him anything either lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all
Happy Valentines to everyone!

Ashley, sorry you're having a crap day :( hopefully you'll have a good nights sleep and have a much better day tomorrow.

My oh came into the bedroom on Sunday morning while I was still in bed being lazy and he was all stressed and serious, saying 'oh my God, I can't believe it' he really had me worried until he said, 'i'm so sorry, I didn't realise it was Valentines day. I didn't get you anything!' I could not stop laughing for ages....I told him it wasn't Valentines day til today! It was hilarious! And after all that he still didn't get me anything today, although i didn't get him anything either! He is cooking dinner though!

Well, I'm cd25 today. Been sitting here getting a few twinges but I'm feeling out this month so not really analysing things too much.

Samantha(s), Christina and Boxxey, fingers crossed for you. Samantha B, where are you at with things at the moment?


----------



## loobo83

Happy valentines day everyone. sending my lovages to u all:hugs:

Ashley - Really hope u feel better soon hun. hormones can drive u crazy, hopefully they will settle soon.

Patrice - 3 days and counting, cant wait. fingers crossed.

Hayley - cant wait to feel bubs. i love it when u see it from the ou:hugs:tside too. my 2 always used to do it when i went in the bath.

Hope a little egg catching is goin on and we see more bfps soon.

AFM- Had to take my eldest to hospital for a nose op today. had to get it cauterized as he has really bas nose bleeds. was horrible seeing him goin under. numbing cream didnt work for his hand so he felt the needle so he had to get the gas, when he was going under he started struggling in crying, so horrible. i:hugs: was crying too. Hes all good now tho and back to his normal mischevious self, I am also having to watch Shrek for like the 10th time this week lol.
Pregnancy is not agreeing with my skin. i have broken out in so many spots, i look hideous and feel so unnattractive. Went for my booking in app yesterday, got bloods taken etc. Also had to get weighed which i was dreading. Since about 4 weeks before xmas I have put on 9 bloody pounds. eugh gross. lol.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-Cant wait until you get in the tww.

Louise-Yes im counting down with FXed :haha: And can you take anything for the break out. And my family loves Shrek..well mainly donkey :haha:

AFM, i was finishing up dinner when i felt something leak. So i thought oh no its AF. i ran up to the bathroom just to see a HUGE amount of creamy cm. It was enough to cover the lining of my underwear. It happened so randomly but godd thing its not AF.


----------



## AC1987

Emotion wise I feel much better, my DH was so nice to me when he came home for lunch :O however he did hafta clean up all the glass though.. 

But I'm having the worst gas pain ever...


----------



## skyraaa

louise awww poor lil thing it musthav been heartbreaking seeig him like that defo know id b crying too its wot us mummys do well at lol glad hes bk 2 his old self now :) 

patrice im 90% sure im having a girl lol only 3 more days till testing how exciting hope this is ur month :)

sarah u need positive thinking think bfp vibes lol


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-Well lets see if your intuition is right :thumbup: And yes 3 more days but it can be nerve wrecking and exciting at the same time :haha:

Ashley-Well atleast you are feeling better now so thats the start of good things coming your way.

Where's Sarina?

And 1 more thing to cook and im officially finished with dinner yay :happydance: Also im going down to miami so my mom can color my hair a lighter brown and give me curls. It's a surprise for DH because he always wants me to have curls but i dont :haha: He thinks im just going down to visit my mom for valentine's day...oh the surprise that he's in for. He knows i have a surprise for him but he just dont know what.


----------



## josephine3

Happy Valentines everyone!!

Souding good patrice!!! Did the pink turn into anything sarina??

Hayley I think Im having a girl too, Im sooo sure!! I dreamt we had a girl, so did oh, my very intuitive friend says she knew the minute i told her it was a girl.. then the other day my auntie told my cousin Im pregnant, and the NIGHT BEFORE she told her, my cousin had a dream that I was pregnant and had a girl!! She couldnt believe it and neither could I!! Im getting very girly vibes too.

Ashley if its any consolation my oh couldnt afford to get me a valentines gift cos he gambled all his money away. So i knew I wasnt getting anything as he has £0.

And me.. well Im okay I have been doing a lot of sorting and cleaning today ready for the big move day and now I feel sorta funny. I dont feel right. I think maybe i worked too hard. Im also worried about my bellybutton lol!! its all sensitive and starting to get very close to the surface already! i dont want it to pop out!! x


----------



## mzswizz

Happy 14 weeks Jo! Wow cant believe you are 14 weeks already. And cant wait to find out what you ladies are having?

Hey where's Erica? Some girls are missing hmm....


----------



## josephine3

oh poo i got the name wrong - sorry bbn!! xx

oh and loobo so glad you've finally got a ticker!!


----------



## mzswizz

I didnt even notice Louise got a ticker :dohh: Happy 10 weeks Louise!!


----------



## loobo83

aw thanks guys.i msure im 10 weeks. when i went for the early scan i was 8w 6 days but she said baby was curled up a bit so could be 1 or 2 days more. will get my 12 week scan soon. awaiting a letter from the hosp and know it will be no later than 13w 3 as thats the latest they do the downs test now. Cant wait. 

Thanks again xxxxx


----------



## josephine3

dont bank on it!!! I didnt go for my scan until (by the mw date) i was 14 weeks. I knew I was only 13 but as far as they knew I was 14!! x


----------



## loobo83

josephine3 said:


> dont bank on it!!! I didnt go for my scan until (by the mw date) i was 14 weeks. I knew I was only 13 but as far as they knew I was 14!! x

BALLS!!!!. Just want it to hurry up lol. x


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow 14 weeks jo?! congrats! :D 

Patrice I hope u get that bfp? whens AF due again? Sorry cant remember 

thanks for the lovely comments everyone :) Today is slowly getting better.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. Its due the 20th.


----------



## AC1987

When do you plan on testing again? :) 


Eeekk my apt needs a major cleaning! I know what I'll be doing today :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-i will be testing on the 17th so on friday. And my house needs major cleaning too so i will be occupied doing that :haha:

AFM, i had a wonderful valentine's day. DH bought me my favorite twizzlers candy and a new purse that i love :cloud9: Also i got my hair colored and curled and will post a pic after my update :blush: DH and I didnt dtd because we were both tired but thats okay because we cuddled our way to sleep. We had a lovely dinner. I cooked a whole chicken with mashed potatoes, corn, and cornbread. DH loved it of course so im happy. And he also loves my hair. Actually everyone i seen loves it :cloud9: Im cd35/8dpo and no sign of AF so thats good. That reminds me that yesterday dh said, "hey, what happened to your period..its 2 days late!" I looked at him like :shock: Didnt know he actually pays attention but i told him that i most likely o'd later which therefore i give until the 20th and he said oh okay. Whew so now i got time to secretly test :haha: This morning while i went to use the bathroom and also last night...i had watery white cm. And it looked like i just finished dtd with DH..thats how watery it was :shrug: I dont know whats going on this cycle but I have alot of cm to be close to the end of my cycle. Around this time...i suppose to be have sticky cm not watery and alot of it :shrug: Hoping this does mean a bfp is brewing and Friday's test will prove it. Praying that I have a bfp for our anniversary because that would be the most amazing gift ever..well 2nd to me being blessed with my DH :blush:

Here's the hair pic and a cute pic of my baby niece :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120214_174548.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20120214_183124.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## josephine3

Oooh excited for u patrice!! I get so excited when u are due to test lol!!

Yup 14 weeks now ahsley!! its going so fast - the scan put me 2 days forward tho so thats why its come round quick!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Lol thanks. I get excited myself :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Aww sounds like you had a lovely Valentines!! Love the hair too! Looks good :) And awwwwwww cute neice!!


So... pregnancy glow my foot!! I look like a lizard! My skin is SO dry... I keep putting on lotion but its not doing much. I know I should be drinking more but I'm getting sick of the constant need to pee :haha:
Ok well I'm off to clean more :D


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Thanks. I love my hair and the color. And yes she is soo adorable she is making sounds now and holding her head up and so alert. Love her cant wait for my LO. And yes more water for you Missy :haha: And im trying to remember what lotion was good for my sister when she was pregnant :dohh: I will tell you when i remember.


----------



## skyraaa

patrice ur hair is lovely defo suits u :) love the sneaky neice pic 2 wot a cutey 

yep jo i think u having a girl 2 ur scan pic defo look girly :) 

ashley i look like shit wuddent worry about it lol my face looks like iv got the weight of the world on my shoulders goes with the bigbags under my eyes lol

my tummy is getting really itchy must mean im gonna expaned more lol


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-Thanks and yes she is adorable and when i was taking the picture..she was staring at it trying to figure out what it was hence her staring like that :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Hey.......my opk was neg today......im still crampy and sometimes feeling dull pain on the right side hoping something happens soon.......feel a little wetness today but nothing extreme(tmi sry)


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-Maybe you will get a pos on cd15 seeing that your cycle is 29 days. Hopefully that positive comes soon for you :thumbup: How long have you been using opks for your cycles if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## boxxey

mzswizz said:


> boxxey-Maybe you will get a pos on cd15 seeing that your cycle is 29 days. Hopefully that positive comes soon for you :thumbup: How long have you been using opks for your cycles if you dont mind me asking?

This my 1st time ever using them so im not 100% sure what my LP is so im a little lost in ttc


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-Do you have pics of your opks? And yes the first time can be pretty confusing. Im getting digis.


----------



## boxxey

Im using first response 20 opk digi its once a day


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-oh ok. i have my FXed for you to get a positive. Soon if your lp is 14 like an estimated normal cycle then most likely you will probably get a positive tomorrow or so. Let's just see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hey ladies.

How is everyone?  

Quick update...I've been bleeding for a week n bit but did an opk today just in case and it was a near positive  so oh and i have dtd tonight....just wierdness happened though...(might be tmi!!) when he was inside me it felt strange...like i was really full in my tummy (womb area) and he felt REALLY deep (even though he wasn't)... is this normal? I've never felt it before... i dunno. i haven't done a pregtest as i presumed with the bleeding that im out...what do you ladies think? Sorry for the quick post am really tired lol


----------



## josephine3

hmmm +opk while bleeding??! dont get it but patrice I think ur the expert on this lol


----------



## mzswizz

Lol thanks for passing the torch Jo. Well Katie where are you in your cycle? And test tomorrow to see if its positive. Depending on where you are in your cycle i can help you out more.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Erm i don't totally know tbh...all i know is a started bleeding properly on/around 7th Feb...i think it makes it cd8?? Sorry im totally useless :-( :-\


----------



## josephine3

surely its a bit early for a +opk then.. hmm they spin me out these opks they are made just to mess with the minds of ttc women!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I thought it was too early but thought we'd best get to it just in case lol


----------



## mzswizz

well if you had a normal bleed for your cycle then i would say just keep testing and see what happens. Maybe the lh has risen when it comes to the end of AF. So im assuming thats why they tell us to wait around a certain day before starting to test with opks. I guess because our levels can be all over the place with AF. And as far as the full tummy. I have had that plenty of times when dh and i dtd while bleeding. It feels like he's very deep and the cervix part feels like its sore or something. Im thinking its just due to AF. Seeing that we bleed, we shed lining which probably makes it sensitive for us. Now if you get a positive very early then maybe your just going to o very early. It has happened to me before where i o'd around cd12 :shock: My ob/gyn told me though when dealing with opks..if you have a long cycle its best to go by the 2nd positive. So hope this helps.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

It does thank you so much. Sorry for asking something probably so silly :-\ 

How's your pregnancy going Josephine? 

I can't wait for you to test Patrice! Come on Friday!!! Lol :-D


----------



## mzswizz

Katie-Dont worry it wasnt silly. A few months ago i would've asked the same question :haha: Just so happens my ob/gyn informed on these things. Now i cant wait until friday neither. I was bad and tested today but it was a bfn but i knew it would be seeing that i was only 9dpo :dohh: So going to go to the store tomorrow and buy some more when i go get gas for my car.


----------



## bbn2

good morning:) yesterday I was not on at all due to having the tummy virus. I was soo sick and am feeling much better today. AF is not here yet and have had spotting yesterday once when i wiped and the day before but it was very little. Yesterday i also had yellow ewcm and have heard that that is a good sign. I am 11dpo. And my cramps have totally went away I am praying for a bfp.


----------



## AC1987

Thats good you're feeling better bbn :)


I think I'm gonna go for a bit of a long walk today. Trying to increase my endurance :D


----------



## mzswizz

Christina-Glad you're feeling better :hugs: And its sounding good for you! FXed! :thumbup:

Ashley-I use to take long walks with my dogs but now my dogs havent gotten lazy on me :haha:

Currently, im cd36/9dpo and in my head i thought i would be 11dpo tomorrow but in reality i am going to be 10dpo so yesterday's test was really at 8dpo not 9dpo :dohh: But anyways. DH and I dtd last night. We actually dtd 3 times last night :blush: Okay and now i figured out the difference between my cm and dh's leftovers. Okusually when i wipe after dtd...the tp is just wet as if water touched it. There's no stretching and its more of a dry feeling. But the cm i have been getting is watery but creamy and thick and white. Yesterday, it happened again where it was just leaking out and im like not again. CM was all over my underwear. Good thing DH came home just in time and we showered. Hoping this really means a bfp for me.


----------



## boxxey

Neg opk again today :-(


----------



## mzswizz

Boxxey-Booo to the negative opk. I wonder why you are getting a negative still :shrug: Come on opk turn positive for boxxey.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi ladies

Hope we are all well? 

Patrice, I'm looking forward to tomorrow for youth test again. Fx'd!

Ashley, a long walk sounds good. I should go on one to clear my stonking headache but I'm finding it hard to get motivated!

Well, I'm back on cd1 today :( af came this morning. Feeling really blue. My oh is so great though and really trying to cheer me up and saying all the right things bless him! I really didn't think this was the month but af has still hit me hard and my patience is running low! We're going to go back to opks again this time so hopefully we will do it this time! Another of my friends told me they were pregnant and am honestly thrilled for them but it's just making me more frustrated!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Oh, patrice, meant to say, your hair looks great! Nice one!


----------



## boxxey

I dont know y i havent got mt serge yet.......my dec cycle was 30 days, jan was 30 and feb was 28 and im unsure of my LP so im praying bd'ing almost everynight will work :-(


----------



## boxxey

Im using digital opks at the sametime evey morning


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-I know exactly what you mean. Everyone i know is pregnant so i feel like the odd ball out. But i know we will geto ur bfps soon and thanks. And boo to your AF coming. I am going to use the cb digi opks if i get af this cycle.

Boxxey-Hoping that you get a pos soon. Are those the type of opks that you can use any time of day?

AFM, just bought some hpts. Feeling like just testing just for fun. Not really expecting anything seeing as im only 9dpo.


----------



## boxxey

Its the first response digital opk says sametime eveyday once a day


----------



## mzswizz

Boxxey-I know some women test in the morning while others say its best to test in the afternoon :shrug: But im hoping you get your positive soon. Or maybe you will ov late :shrug:


----------



## AC1987

aww no one should feel out just cause they're not pregnant, us pregnant ladies were right where you were just a few months ago! And I wasn't one of those lucky ones who got pregnant right away took 6 months! Yes I know it may not seem long to some but it did drive me crazy. 
So i really hope for the rest of you all you get some nice bfps! :) :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. I know we will get there one day. I guess now im getting impatient because its going on 2 years :shock:


----------



## AC1987

awww :( yea that is tough, my sis has been trying for almost 3 years now.

OUCH! I'm so smart.. NOT! So I was cutting up a habernero hot pepper... and i accidentally touched the inside of my nose, now its BURNING! grrr..


----------



## mzswizz

Oh i have done that once. So i know the feeling. Boy do i hate peppers now :haha:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks Patrice and go on, poas!! I was thinking about the digi opks but have now changed my mind on getting any opks as money is tight and have to pay my stupid car insurance this month! I must admit, I do miss poas!!

Boxxey, hope you get your pos opk soon! 

OH and I are going to the coast to stay with family at the beginning of March so I'm looking forward to a change of scene and hoping the relaxing will help us! Maybe all that salty sea air will have a positive effect!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Erica and Sarina? Where are you?! Come back!


----------



## AC1987

some seem to have stopped coming to this thread now that they're pregnant :( 


Awww Sarah I wanna go to the coast here!! I love walking by the ocean, I rarely get to do it :)


So whats everyone having for dinner? :) I'm making chilli!! I was planning on baking bread to go with it but I would forget to do that til now and now its too late WOOPS! :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

iv noticed that 2 ash its a shame coz we all mates and its nice 2 come and surport out ttc friends :)


----------



## josephine3

Evening ladies - get testing patrice lol. If anything i wish I'd tested more when i get my bfp lol I watied after 8dpo till 12dpo and it went from a real squinter to really clear and I missed the 'fun' of staring at it fpr hours haha 

Kaite - its going well so far thank you!! 

Not much to report from me sorry you've not got a positive opk yet boxxey


----------



## Blondiejay

Hey ladies, I'm still lurking about!!

Had such a vivid dream I was pregnant last night, i could feel the baby moving a everything! Although it probably didn't help watching One born every minute before bed!!

No news from me, AF is due on Monday. I'm not expecting a bfp this month to be honest as I've been poorly with bronchitis and our friend had been on most nights. Ahh well there is always next month.

Hope you are all well x x


----------



## AC1987

aww get better from the bronchitis! Thats no fun blondie! 


Jo, hayley how are u two feeling? :) How is sleeping? i'm finding it more and more uncomfy.

And AHHH second tri is so... I don't even know, its like everything gets into huge debates and attacking. :haha: probably all the moody ladies from first tri moved over to 2nd. I don't understand why some people start topics which they KNOW will get like that.

Anyways my chilli was good. Waiting for my DH to come home from work.


----------



## bbn2

Just tested with a $ store test and :bfn: :cry: have one more test will use it tomorow morning or saturday morning


----------



## mzswizz

i tested today and a bfn is what i got. will be testing tomorrow morning.


----------



## mzswizz

Oh BTW, here is my pic of my lovely evap. I took the pic at 15 mins because i forgot to do it at the 10 minute mark :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bbn2

Patrice- is that evap pink or grey? My fx are still crossed for you

AFM- no reason to test this morning:witch: visited this morning. I am taking a break on this cycle. I wish everyone gets their bfp soon. 

as far as symptoms go my body plays tricks on me becuase I had no cramps at all untill af was actually here. SO the sore boobs and hot flashes and vivid dreams meant nothing. dang you body lol! Next ttc cycle I will try like hell to not symptom spot:haha: yeah right!


----------



## AC1987

aww :( i'm SO sorry bbn! thats tough booo to AF!!

patrice :wacko: it looks pink!! I'm really hoping its a sticky bfp this time!!


----------



## LittleBunnie

Hello Hello. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Christina-Booo for AF visiting you and its pink but alot of women told me that frer is known for pink evaps and since it was taken after the 10 mins i thought evap.

Ashley-Thanks but tested this morning and looks like a bfn. 

Ok question...How long does evaps stay on a test?

AFM, im cd37/10dpo. I did test today but i think its a bfn. DH and I dtd last night also. Today i go into work and I wont be back home until 6pm. But atleast tomorrow im only working a 4 hour shift :happydance: Im only 10dpo so im still not out yet :thumbup: I have 4 more days before AF shows and im hoping she doesnt show but we shall see. Tomorrow is dh and i 6 yr anniversary. Usually we do something small but when its our wedding anniversary, we usually go out etc. I like the fact that my AF has been extended though because i didnt want to go into bleeding again after that 20 day bleed :nope: So im happy that i am getting more than 2 weeks off of the bleeding :happydance: So now DH and i are just dtd as much as possible because we dont know how long the next one will be :haha: Im not really feeling bad about the test because I know its still early. So just have to wait and see. Might test on Monday. Dont know yet.

Here's the pic of today's test...the top is yesterday's and the bottom is today's

BTW..i tweeked it because the picture was blurry so i just put auto brightness, auto contrast on it. Didnt do anything with any colors etc.
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AC1987

ahhh I think I'm just suffering from line eye :( I would say test at 12 dpo? 12 and 13 seemed to be lucky testing dates for me and hayley :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Thats what im going to do Ashley :haha: Im going to test on the 20th which would make me 13dpo and 1 day before AF due date. I posted the pic in the pregnancy test forum and alot of women said they never got a pink evap and another one said she had a test line appear after time limit and it resulted in a bfp and maybe today's urine wasnt concentrated enough :shrug: Hoping this is the start of a bfp. :thumbup:


----------



## boxxey

Is it possible for the digital opks to miss your surge im cd 15 still have neg opk........have all the signs that im about to O except cm im not having much......very little wetness...........im so sad thinking i may not O..........im off all weekend so there will be some serious bd'ing just incase......im supossed to O tomorrow.........all though i have looked in to my last 4 cycles in put all my info to this site and it says my Lp is 11 days so i wouldnt O till the 21st so if this is the case my opk wont be positive till the 19th.........gosh sorry for ranting ladies........i dont want to sound selfish i do have 4 beautiful children but my dh has none and i want to do this for him so badly <3:-(


----------



## mzswizz

Boxxey-No need to apologize and i think its possible the digi can miss your surge. I think one woman got negative all the way through and ended up pregnant so i think but im not sure got to go check her thread then i can tell you. And if you do have a 11 day LP then you would be o'ing around that time so no need to worry about the neg opks. Its just not time yet. FXed you catch the egg :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

boxxy ahhh opks are so confusing! I never used them so i can't even give any advice. My only thing to say is if you have the standard 28 day cycle then bd like crazy starting around cd8 and continue to about cd17 best of luck!! :) 


Patrice I'm really excited for u!! really hope this is it for u! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. Im getting all excited now. Hopefully next time I test..it's a bfp. 

Oh and BTW, forgot to say last night...DH and I were in the shower and when i went to wash my bbs..my nipples were VERY sensitive :shrug: I had to be slow and gentle when soaping that area. And when we dtd last night and DH was grabbing i whinced a few times. They dont hurt as bad now but i was like whoa i wonder why that happened.


----------



## AC1987

Its a good sign! Or AF is being extremely evil to you. 



GAH! my stomach is not doing the greatest. Usually chilli gets things moving. however i find being preg has made me constipated :( ugh!


----------



## bbn2

Patrice- I have gotten grey evaps but never pink ones with frer's. And I may have line eye but it looks like there is a line on the bottom test too. I hope this is it for you. My fx's are crossed for you.


----------



## skyraaa

ashley im ok ty cant eat chilli,curry or spag bol just the thought of any of them makes me gag lol also gone off roast dinners so everything i did like i cant eat now lol so depressing lol :( although im loving pot noodles ffs this baby is soooo healthy :haha:

patrice iv not seen a pink evap on a frer so im keeping everything crossed 4 u :)

bbn sorry about af :( u will get ur bfp soon:hugs:

boxxey dont worry about cm i dont think i got much when i oved but oviously did lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hello all

Hi little bunny...how are you?

Boxxey, opks can be confusing! Get bd just incase though?

Payrice.....I'm sure evaps are meant to just be grey aren't they? And the bottom test does look promising. God, I hope this is it for you! 

AFM, epic bad start to the day! I thought I had 2 hours holiday today so casually rocked up to work at 11 am only discover my holiday is next Friday! Oops! Also cut myself on a knife at work and yesterdays headache has not gone! Not a good day! My oh had some extra money in his pay packet so we decided to get some opks after all...they were on offer so couldn't resist the chance to feed my poas habit this month.

Oh is cooking dinner tonight....yay. His famous pasta bake! Yum!

Anyone have any plans for the weekend? I managed to get roped in for overtime tomorrow! Boo!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Blondiejay said:


> Hey ladies, I'm still lurking about!!
> 
> Had such a vivid dream I was pregnant last night, i could feel the baby moving a everything! Although it probably didn't help watching One born every minute before bed!!
> 
> No news from me, AF is due on Monday. I'm not expecting a bfp this month to be honest as I've been poorly with bronchitis and our friend had been on most nights. Ahh well there is always next month
> 
> Hope you are all well x x

Aw, feel better soon and I hope your lodger stays out of your way more this month!


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Sarah. All better now, it was last week that I had it so made a full recovery. We are helping our friend decorate her new place tomorrow so she will be moving very soon. 
It will be nice to have our house and relationship back!! 

Happy Friday everyone x


----------



## AC1987

Soooo I had a dentist appt to go to at noon only they refused to treat me cause apparently I needed a letter from my midwife saying it was ok? :wacko: even for a cleaning... wow! And then I've been to some dentists that try to push xrays not even caring about the baby. But yea I'll wait til March before I see the dentist.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies will buy frers while heading home from work.


----------



## agape love

skyraaa said:


> hey every1 just thought id start a light hearted thread where we can have a laugh about ttc and differant situations
> i understand ttc can b a very trying and stressful for some ladies out there so just thought it wud b nice 2 have somewhere we can all just chill and have a chat
> 
> 
> 
> I like this....
> Just starting TTC with medical advice (no meds). Endometriosis, OD, lap, tubes untangled and dye done 02/03/2012. So confused by all the things to enhance chances. I was so confused by everything my body needed to have repaired. Sometimes I feel so overwhelmed but still just enjoying the ride with my hubby. :yipee: Good thread to have. Thanks!


----------



## skyraaa

agape love said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> hey every1 just thought id start a light hearted thread where we can have a laugh about ttc and differant situations
> i understand ttc can b a very trying and stressful for some ladies out there so just thought it wud b nice 2 have somewhere we can all just chill and have a chat
> 
> 
> 
> I like this....
> Just starting TTC with medical advice (no meds). Endometriosis, OD, lap, tubes untangled and dye done 02/03/2012. So confused by all the things to enhance chances. I was so confused by everything my body needed to have repaired. Sometimes I feel so overwhelmed but still just enjoying the ride with my hubby. :yipee: Good thread to have. Thanks!
> 
> glad u like it hunni feel free 2 join in :) hoping we get some more bfps soon :) xClick to expand...


----------



## josephine3

Oooh patrice I can see a line on the bottom pic too! When was that test taken? Can you do a test on something other than a frer cos I totally hate them!! And when you take them out the plastic apparently it can cause a line to appear.. do a dipstick they give a much clearer result in my opinion! fx'd for you tho... yay line spotting is fun!!! 

Hope everyone is having a good friday! Im soo tired. anyone watch that programme last night 'A dad is born' ?


----------



## skyraaa

aah no i didnt jo was bloody meaning 2 lol watch one born tho u can garentee im in floods of tears every time lol x


----------



## mzswizz

jo-the bottom test was with fmu and i took the pic at exactly the 10 min mark. im going to try the answer brand.

AFM, im nauseous when im hungry but when i eat i feel fine. And i can feel my nipples rubbing against my bra and they are VERY sensitive :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd38/11dpo today. Also.."Happy 6th year Anniversary Babes :blush:" Ok now that i got that out the way :haha: My nipples are still killing me and i dont know why. I tested today and im waiting for the time frame so i can look. So will update soon. Hoping i get my bfp soon though. I really dont want to worry about another cycle of ttc but if i have to then i will. DH and I both work today but hopefully he gets off early enough to hang out and celebrate. Im thinking he wont be able to get a bfp as a anniversary gift just yet. Im 3 days away from AF due date. Hopefully something appears atleast. Well thats it for now.


----------



## mzswizz

another bfn
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20120218_082134.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AC1987

BOO!! thats not fair! that sucks patrice :( 



I'm SO sleepy I cannot stop yawning. I think its gonna be an early bed for me.


----------



## mzswizz

i think i have line eye because i think i see a faint line on the tweeked pic :shrug: And my nipples are killing me...my boobs feel super heavy and i feel :sick: and i know its due to not eating yet. I really feel like im pregnant because last time i was pregnant my bbs felt just like this. I never get bbs pain and this came out of nowhere. Also, last night it hurt to dtd while dh was on top and i had a sharp pain in my right lower abdominal side. Not only that but that pain feels like its coming back :shrug:


----------



## josephine3

Im sure I can see a line on the first pic, possibly the second.. i might have line eye too! i want there to be a line for u so badly! x


----------



## josephine3

skyraaa said:


> aah no i didnt jo was bloody meaning 2 lol watch one born tho u can garentee im in floods of tears every time lol x

Oh my god did u see it last week where the shoulders got stuck?!? I was on the edge of my seat.. and just after she said 'we someties break a clavicle doing this' you can hear a big crrraack sound uhhh made me feel sick!! i could barely look!!


----------



## mzswizz

I want a bfp sooo badly. Im thinking this is it. I dont know all these symptoms im having just coming up as days go on is making me think and also it seems like i have lines on each test i take but they're faint. So what im going to do is give it until tuesday which is AF due date before testing again. Atleast if it is a bfp then it should show clearly by then and i should have enough hcg in my urine for it to be detected.


----------



## AC1987

Buy some 88 cent tests from walmarts or from dollar tree :) I think they're able to tell earlier if its a bfp :D Good luck patrice!!


----------



## mzswizz

I was thinking about doing that but the dollar store tests say to test after missed period so im just going to wait it out for a couple of days. And im starving. Im starting to feel light headed.


----------



## Looneycarter

Patrice I see a faint line on the second pic..good luck


----------



## skyraaa

patrice not sure if i hav line eye but sure i see a faint second line im keeping everything crossed please let this b it 4 u xx

jo yeah i saw that 1 did u see the concerned look on the nurses faces i cuddent breathe until i saw that lil bubs cry 

ash how u feeling today :)?

hello erica hows the pregnancy going havent seen u on here 4 a while


----------



## AC1987

Woke up to a headache... but feeling alright :) I'm 14 weeks today!! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Happy 14 weeks Ashley!

Hayley & Erica-Im hoping that this is the start of my bfp!

Im going to go the store and buy an equate test so lets see what that says.

AFM, im currently cd39/12dpo. DH and I had a wonderful anniversary and we dtd twice :haha: Also, as a gift, DH and I went and bought some more fish for our fish tanks :happydance: The fish are very beautiful and love it in the tank. We also went to walmart and ever since i told dh how i been feeling and saying that I think i could be pregnant...he bought 3 pk cb digis :haha: He wanted me to test last night saying that if i am it would be a great anniversary gift to us :cloud9: but that plan went right out the window because i didnt have to pee and then we dtd and then i had to pee but he said NO because i dont want my soldiers to give you the wrong results :haha: Gotta love him. So im going to wait it out with the digis. Im going to wait until AF due date because DH and I are both off on Tuesday :happydance: Hoping its going to come back positive...if not then i would keep testing every week with the digi until i get my answer one way or another. AF is due in 2 days so pretty nervous. And my nipples are still sensitive to the touch. Praying this is it for me.


----------



## samanthax

may i ask, isit a good thing that your temputre is rising, ive only started on friday it keeps rising xx


----------



## mzswizz

Samantha-Yes temp rise..depending on where you are in your cycle is a good indication of pregnancy.


----------



## samanthax

6 DPO, i only started on friday though x


----------



## mzswizz

Oh well thats going to be a tough one seeing as you dont have any pre-ov temps to go by.


----------



## AC1987

Yea with temping its easier knowing from before you ov and then to afterwards :) 


Awww happy belated anniversary to u and your dh patrice!! :)


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies

So last night was my moms surprise 50th <3 im so happy she had a great time.......she didnt know about it untill just before my dad went to bring her, a friend of theirs that couldnt make it dropped of flowers to mom and said sorry we cant make it to your party boooooooo oh well she had a great time none the less.........i have been sick for 2 days with a nasy cold and sore throat..........soooooo i poas this morning and omg my opk is POSITIVE i could almost cry.......so can someone tell me whats next


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-thanks!

boxxey-happy belated birthday to your mom and this mean that you are going to ov by tomorrow the latest :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

bfn..i have a feeling im out
 



Attached Files:







equate.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20120219_083835.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20120219_083955.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## boxxey

Noooooooo your never out till af comesnim praying u get you bfp this week


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-thanks for the pma. but im thinking if im 12dpo shouldnt i have a line already


----------



## boxxey

mzswizz said:


> boxxey-thanks for the pma. but im thinking if im 12dpo shouldnt i have a line already

Well with my 9 yr old i was bfn til 2 days after af was due im hoping and pray for your bfp...........nov babes would be awesome


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-thanks. im going to wait it out. I dont think i would be the type to get an early bfp. I think i would have to wait for af to be late. And if i do get pregnant...my edd would be around oct. 30th based on my lmp. So close to a halloween day baby


----------



## boxxey

mzswizz said:


> boxxey-thanks. im going to wait it out. I dont think i would be the type to get an early bfp. I think i would have to wait for af to be late. And if i do get pregnant...my edd would be around oct. 30th based on my lmp. So close to a halloween day baby

If i have a bfp this month mine would be nov 13 ish


----------



## mzswizz

next cycle will give me a november baby so we shall see if its going to be an october baby or i will have to wait for another cycle.


----------



## josephine3

Happy 14 weeks ashley!!

patrice what dpo were u at when u got ur bfp last time? Mind u that one was like mine at the time wasnt it, really faint still.. hmm.. thats why i started chatting to u, cos your pic looked so much like mine! 

Im loving being in 2nd tri!! Its so much better than first tri! I've got soo much more energy and can sleep sooooo much better at night. really excited about the big move next week too - then i can start buying baby things! ! hurrah! only bad thing is we will hav no internet for a while!! :shock: xx


----------



## AC1987

Hey Jo, thats great you've got your energy back!! :) And good luck on your move! 

I won't be buying baby things til we move as well. But hopefully thats gonna be sooner rather then later.


----------



## josephine3

well i didnt wanna buy lots of stuff just to move with it all , seems a bit silly!! i think i've finally chosen the nursery furniture I want also!! yay! xx and nearly there on the pushchair decision too!! Im thinking i might go to the baby show at the nec tho to try a few more out... is it any good i wonder?


----------



## boxxey

Tww officially sucks lol......is it march 3rd yet


----------



## AC1987

I'm not sure... but i may have felt a few flutters :yipee: Couldn't really be sure, I mean it may have just been gas :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-I think i started getting faints AFTER af was due. So they may happen again...i hope not. And you're going to be 15 weeks tomorrow yay :happydance:

Ashley-Yay hopefully they were flutters :thumbup:

Boxxey-I know what you mean. TWW sucks. AF is due tomorrow for me.

AFM, im currently cd40/13dpo. DH wanted me to take a digi and I did but i knew it was going to be negative...which it was. AF is due tomorrow so just going to wait for her to come. But the weird thing is..i just got a "feeling" she's not. Maybe its me trying to be hopeful or something but i dont know. I just feel "weird". And my nipples still hurt so that has to be a good sign right? Just got to wait around to see what happens. Last night, had a dream that AF came so maybe it was just preparing me :shrug: Im off today so im going to just try and relax. Let's see if that works out.


----------



## AC1987

Aww you know whats funny, with this last cycle, I had convinced myself AF was coming. Even when I had the cramps I got the last time I got my bfp, I was like nope this isn't it, its just my mind playing tricks on me. So you really never know!! :winkwink: I hope this is it for you Patrice!! good luck! :D


----------



## mzswizz

with the tests it makes me say no way im pregnant but in reality i dont have my normal PMS symptoms..i have sore nipples, sore hips :shrug:, this pain thats right above my right ovary that doesnt seem like its going away and every time i press it...i have to go pee :haha: I dont know. I think im going to hold out testing for a couple of days. and one woman asked did i open the cb digi on another thread. She said even though we all know we dont suppose to she did anyways. She had the cb digi that tells you how far along you are and she said it was negative but when she opened it she had 3 lines but the 2nd and 3rd line was light. Then she said but she felt pregnant and then 5 days later she got a positive on the digi and the lines were dark. So i told her i only got the one with 2 lines and then 2nd line was light but i know it detects lh and hcg so it will always be a 2nd line but she said wait a few days and i might get a bfp. Hopefully this is the start of a bfp.


----------



## AC1987

Ahh! Good luck!! :D

GAH!! someone needs to hit my dh lol!! So I tell him I think I'm feeling flutters (in a text) and hes all like no you're wrong its too early. WTH!? I'm the one carrying the baby shouldn't I be able to tell when I feel something different :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Bloody men ashley! gie him a slap lol


----------



## mzswizz

we are going to give him an international unison slap :rofl: men!!!


----------



## mzswizz

my frer evap from yesterday..i know its an evap because once again its after time limit so stupid frers and their pink evaps :growlmad:

By the way the bottom test is the equate and even though i couldnt get a picture of it..it too has evaps. A faint pink + Oh well
 



Attached Files:







img tweaked 2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









img tweaked.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## josephine3

I've never gotten even a hint of a line on an frer even an evap.. DO get a dipstick one woman!! I've not done an frer this pregnancy tho but i just dont like them the cheap tests seem to work much better for me x


----------



## mzswizz

AF is due tomorrow so if it doesnt come...im going to put money aside from my check on friday so i can go get bloods done. Maybe im earlier than i thought :shrug:


----------



## AC1987

I don't wanna get your hopes high, but a line is a line. Even if you are super early. :) But yea if you're like a few days late they'll normally check your blood.


Soooo did I tell you guys the weird dreams I've been having!? Sometimes dreadful nightmares or just plain WEIRD. Like I dreamt I gave birth to a full grown cat :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Thanks im just going to wait it out and do the bloods. I just "feel" like im pregnant but just cant prove it as of right now.


----------



## josephine3

Hmm you did have a crazy wacky cycle so who knows u could be a bit earlier.. I have good feelings for u about this tho! 
Ashley that is crazy dreams!!! ive had some really really weird ones myself but none that strange hahaha


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley- i :rofl: when i thought of your weird dream.

Jo-Thanks and thats true so i will just wait it out. I feel good about this cycle.


----------



## josephine3

You did do opks tho didnt you? And went by the second positive if i remember rightly?


----------



## AC1987

Yeah... I hope I don't have any more strange dreams!!


So i had a nice heart to heart talk with my DH. I was trying to figure out why he didn't want sex. Apparently he thought he caused me to mc back in June. And I told him that wasn't his fault, it coulda been me drinking me not taking care, I mean I didn't even know I was pregnant. So who knows. 
But yeah I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy today :cloud9: cause I didn't know he actually cared about my mc back then he was always so quiet about it.


----------



## boxxey

Oh thats so nice that he was able to open up to u like that......at tjw moment my back ache is gone but my bbs r sore.......just got off nights about to go home


----------



## skyraaa

awww ashley bless ur dh what a darling :) glad u feeling gd think pregnancy symtoms get better from now although my tits still really hurt lol

patrice how r u have u tested again or r u just gonna wait a bit ?

jo yay for being 15weeks i think the weeks r goin faster now we in the second tri strange aint it lol


----------



## AC1987

Patrice hows things? I hope AF didn't show for u!!


AFM... gonna make salisbury steaks for dinner haha I've never made it so hopefully it'll turn out. Still waiting for a proper bump to show.


----------



## mzswizz

im currently cd41/14dpo. AF is due today and so far she is a no show :thumbup: DH and I are off today and we have to drive to Miami to take MIL to the hospital for a biopsy. DH and I sts this morning and when i wiped there was no coloration of the discharge so i dont think AF is coming :happydance: But its still early so who knows. My nipples hurt more and more as the days go by and that stitch feeling is finally gone. I guess after my body relaxed with sleep..it massaged it out. DH and I went to dinner last night because i was craving a burger but i ended up eating half of one side :shrug: The minute i got the burger..my stomach turned me away from it. Praying this is a bfp and not af just being mean to me.


----------



## bbn2

Patrice- I hope this is it for you! Come on BFP!

Boxxey- How are things. Have you o'ed yet.

Hope everyone is doing ok. I have not been on in a few days and wanted to catchup.

AFM- I just got done off the treadmill. My nutrition is getting better and am feeling more confident about ttc. Monday morning my niece was born and she is beautiful. I am an aunt for the very first time. I got to hold her for the first time yesterday. I fell in love. Seeing her makes me not want to take this cycle off, but I think it is a must for me to get things in order. I wanna be healthy for my pregnancy. I hope everyone has a wonderful day and baby dust to all.


----------



## boxxey

Hey i o'ed cd 17 we bd every other night.....we bd 17&18cd but we fell asleep last night i hope we still catch the eggie


----------



## AC1987

I hear the best chance to catch the egg is to bd 2 days before ov to 2 days after in that period of time whether its everyday or every other :) So good luck!!


AFM just tired this morning. Its gonna be NICE out so happy :D Maybe I'll get in a bit longer of a walk.


----------



## boxxey

AC1987 said:


> I hear the best chance to catch the egg is to bd 2 days before ov to 2 days after in that period of time whether its everyday or every other :) So good luck!!
> 
> 
> AFM just tired this morning. Its gonna be NICE out so happy :D Maybe I'll get in a bit longer of a walk.

I hope so


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im currently cd42/15dpo...and officially 1 day late :thumbup: DH is home today so unfortunately i have to hold off until tomorrow :dohh: But its okay. If there IS ANY hcg in my system. I rather it has time to build up. Yesterday, DH and I dtd 3 times and no AF so im assuming she isnt coming. She still isnt here neither. I woke up with a huge headache and also the nipples are starting to be less painful. So we shall see what happens. Hoping this is it for me.


----------



## Blondiejay

I've got everything crossed for you Patrice!!

AF came for me on Sunday (has anyone else noticed that period pain is a hell of a lot worse off the pill?). I knew we were out anyway as we hardy dtd last month. Our friend is moving out on Saturday so I'll make sure we get cracking on!!
My friend brought home a baby goods catalogue from John Lewis, they have such cute stuff there. 
X


----------



## boxxey

I had ewcm today what does that mean..........my opk was pos on sat


----------



## AC1987

boxxy Its normal to get some cm after you ov... 

Blondie ya AF cramps SUCK!!


Patrice... crossing my fingers for ya!!


----------



## boxxey

I hope i get a sticky bean


----------



## skyraaa

hey ladies sorry i havent been on much had family dramas lol my dad and his mrs hav split shes a phyco lol also got oh dad stayin with us this week from wales so all go here

patrice im really hoping this is it 4 u im keeping everythin crossed :)

im getting fat will hav 2 post another fatty boom boom bump pic soon still cant find bubs on doppler i tell u i hav no patience 4 that bloody thing lol


----------



## AC1987

Aww I'm sure its a lovely bump hayley! :) yay 3 days til you're 15 weeks!!


I'm currently looking into prenatal belly dancing videos :haha: I might buy one online. Went out for a nice 20 min walk today. :D


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> Aww I'm sure its a lovely bump hayley! :) yay 3 days til you're 15 weeks!!
> 
> 
> I'm currently looking into prenatal belly dancing videos :haha: I might buy one online. Went out for a nice 20 min walk today. :D

where do u get ur energy from andcan u give me some please lol prenatal belly dancin :rofl: think im gonna hav 2 look it up :)


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-cant wait for your bump pic

Ashley-im going to do pregnancy belly dancing and yoga whenever i get pregnant

AFM, now the pain in my nipples get worse when they get hard randomly. One minute, im okay as long as nothing touches or rub against them..the next, nothing but pain because they are hard and hurt. Just wish i knew what was going on.


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> hayley-cant wait for your bump pic
> 
> Ashley-im going to do pregnancy belly dancing and yoga whenever i get pregnant
> 
> AFM, now the pain in my nipples get worse when they get hard randomly. One minute, im okay as long as nothing touches or rub against them..the next, nothing but pain because they are hard and hurt. Just wish i knew what was going on.

that was my first symptom of pregnancy tingly nips lol x


----------



## mzswizz

it has been going on for a week i think atleast. my nipples NEVER hurt like this and lasted this long. Hoping its a good sign.


----------



## AC1987

Painful nipples is a good sign mine ACHE now :haha: 

I dunno but for the past week and a half I've had my energy back! and I'm enjoying it! :D


----------



## josephine3

Haha I've never heard of prenatal belly dancing!! Im not sure I fancy that one. definitely going to look into the yoga soon tho..

Ashley I've got much more energy too I dunno where its coming from cos I cant seem to lie in now I wake up as soon as it gets light... wish i could lie in a little longer to be fair! Maybe its excitement about the big move this weekend wooo!

Patrice cant wait for your next update!! and hayley looking forward to your next bump pic! Mine is lookin pretty 'bumpy' now hehe x

On another note I soooo wish I hadnt read that thread in 2nd tri about 'smacking' children.. I wouldnt do it myself and think there are better ways to teach even when their behaviour is awful.. and now i recognise names off the thread and its sort of 'put me off' people :(


----------



## AC1987

Jo, I personally don't get why people post threads like that, its BOUND to start debates and fights :( As everyone has a different way of how to raise a child. I think from now on I'm gonna stay clear from threads like that.


----------



## josephine3

Yeah there's a lot of them around.. its just now I see the names and think 'you smack your child' and i have an instant judgement of people its not good :( Also i couldnt believe someone posted the smoking one also, I noticed it was one of the same people who was a big 'debater' in the smacking thread and i thought the same, why post this you know its gonna cause trouble :dohh:


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Ladies,
How has everyone been? Hayley cant believe your almost 15 weeks! When we first talked, you were only 7 weeks. Congrats! Its been a long time since I visited this thread

Anywho, I was hoping to get some advice especially from those who have suffered a m/c. For the past few weeks I have this pressure in my pelvic that is getting worse and worse along with backache. Its got to the point where i cant bend now. Also, I have been feeling nauseous for the past few days. I went to the doctor last week and he brushed it off as my hormones. I was wondering if anyone suffered this after m/c? I felt more fine when I first m/c than I do now. If its the hormones, how long did it take for you to get back to normal? I really cant stand this! Its so uncomfortable, yet the doc's dont have any suggestions besides waiting for it to wear off. I took a pregnancy test and it was negative. Thanks


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Ladies,
How has everyone been? Hayley cant believe your almost 15 weeks! When we first talked, you were only 7 weeks. Congrats! Its been a long time since I visited this thread

Anywho, I was hoping to get some advice especially from those who have suffered a m/c. For the past few weeks I have this pressure in my pelvic that is getting worse and worse along with backache. Its got to the point where i cant bend now. Also, I have been feeling nauseous for the past few days. I went to the doctor last week and he brushed it off as my hormones. I was wondering if anyone suffered this after m/c? I felt more fine when I first m/c than I do now. If its the hormones, how long did it take for you to get back to normal? I really cant stand this! Its so uncomfortable, yet the doc's dont have any suggestions besides waiting for it to wear off. I took a pregnancy test and it was negative. Thanks


----------



## boxxey

hello_kitty said:


> Hi Ladies,
> How has everyone been? Hayley cant believe your almost 15 weeks! When we first talked, you were only 7 weeks. Congrats! Its been a long time since I visited this thread
> 
> Anywho, I was hoping to get some advice especially from those who have suffered a m/c. For the past few weeks I have this pressure in my pelvic that is getting worse and worse along with backache. Its got to the point where i cant bend now. Also, I have been feeling nauseous for the past few days. I went to the doctor last week and he brushed it off as my hormones. I was wondering if anyone suffered this after m/c? I felt more fine when I first m/c than I do now. If its the hormones, how long did it take for you to get back to normal? I really cant stand this! Its so uncomfortable, yet the doc's dont have any suggestions besides waiting for it to wear off. I took a pregnancy test and it was negative. Thanks

I mc at 15 weeks and 8 weeks and it took me over a month to feel normal again


----------



## AC1987

I mced at 5 weeks a while back and it didn't feel any different except a little more stronger cramps and more blood. :(


----------



## mzswizz

first m/c at 5 weeks..it took a month for me to feel normal.

AFM, currently im cd43/16dpo. 2 days late of AF. All i am getting is lots of creamy cm. I tested with an equate again. It came back negative. So blood test it is. Really dont know whats going on with my body and i still have sore nipples, i wake up with headaches and this morning i feel sick and when i brushed my teeth..ALOT of blood came from gums :shrug: I guess my body is doing its own thing. Maybe this whacky bleeding is affecting AF or something. DH also told me that I am very hot and thats how i feel. Was really hoping to get a bfp today but oh well. 

Here are the pics taken at 10 min mark...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120223_081316.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6









img_20120223_081316-inverted.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20120223_081940.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hello_kitty

Mzswizz- Those are all positive signs! I wish you luck. At least you are fortunate with the creamy cm, this month I barely had any cm, whereas last month I had loads during my fertile week. I am also having sore nipples, some nausea, and the pressure in my pelvic is soo annoying. It feels like its been stuffed with rocks, I cant even bend down and pick something up. It is far different from pms cramping. My m/c was 2 months ago, and the first month after m/c everything felt normal until recently. I suspect that I am pregnant again, tested positive on one of the tests, but I'm still not believing it, I think its just my eyes. I'm gonna wait until the beginning of march to test again.

Keep your head up because last time I didnt test positive until 5 days after af, so you still got hope especially with all the creamy cm...everything sounds so good. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. The other night, I broke into a night sweat. I was feeling soo hot and we have extremely cold weather over here. I had to get up to use the bathroom and when I came back I realized my side of the bed was damp. I asked hubby in the morning and he said he was cold as hell, I should've gave him my body heat lol. Seriously, I dont know whats going on but lets hope we both get a bfp!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks for the help. if you got a positive then you are most definately pregnant! i just keep getting stupid evaps. just wish i could get a bfp already but i guess all i can do is wait.


----------



## hello_kitty

mzswizz said:


> thanks for the help. if you got a positive then you are most definately pregnant! i just keep getting stupid evaps. just wish i could get a bfp already but i guess all i can do is wait.

I'm just so scared that its a false positive. I'm gonna wait until the beginning of march to test again. Meanwhile, I have been feeling so crappy with all these crazy symptoms, especially with pelvic pressure, and feeling gassy. I wish I could just hang myself because it feels so uncomfortable especially at night. I want to go to the doctor to see what they can do about it but I always leave empty handed. Nothing ever gets done. If I were pregnant, I wouldnt mind experiencing these, but if its out of no where, well then it needs to be fixed...soon!


----------



## mzswizz

i totally understand what you're saying. I just want answers. Im going to get bloodwork done on saturday so i know whats going on.


----------



## loobo83

hey ladies not been on for a while. How are u all doing?

Patrice, Ur symptoms sound promising and the witch hasnt showed up yet so fingers crossed u get ur BFP this month.

Hello - Kitty - Havent looked back at all msgs but i think i picked up that u got a positive BFP. Have u got a pic hun. ooooooh exciting x

AFM - Well I have my 12 week scan on Monday at 3.40pm. So excited and nervous at the same time. Still have sore boobs but nausea has passed and defo no sign of bump yet but then i do have a bit of extra padding already lol.

Been shitting myself the last few days as I was told by Jacks nursery that there is slap cheek syndrome going around his class and if u under 20 weeks she said could be very dangerous for baby. Called the midwife who said she would check my bloods that i got taken the week before. I asked if they would be too early and she said no. My oh then called docs yesterday and she told me to come up and get bloods taken straight away to find out if im immune to the virus as if not it could cause m/c or fluid on the baby. wont find out results until tomoro. very worrying. xx


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-Hope your results come back okay for you. And im just waiting for Saturday now so i can finally know whats going on with me.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice do you think your body just got all messed up and confused over that super long bleed you had? I guess waiting a week then getting bloodwork can't help. 


louise hope everythings ok with u!


So does any of you pregnant ladies feel like you know what the sex of your baby is. With me I want a girl, my DH wants a boy, but I think I'm gonna end up having a boy. I will be SHOCKED if I have a girl :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Thats what i was thinking also. But i guess we shall see. Will get a blood test on Saturday.


----------



## loobo83

patrice - u did get a positive opk tho a couple weeks ago didnt ya. u must be going nuts just not knowing whats goin on. I would be.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ashley- thanks me too. I feel as tho im having another boy as nothing feels any different from my other 2 pregnancies. i will be very shocked if im having a girl. would be nice to have a girl but im used to looking after my little boys so would be delighted either way. as long as my little bubba is healthy i will be happy xxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

yes i got a positive opk on cd27. So thats how i had my new AF date of feb. 21st. And the cd27 was the most boldest positive opk i have gotten so i knew that was the "real" positive. Now im 2 days late for AF with nothing but creamy cm :shrug:


----------



## josephine3

I hope your blood results come back immune lou!! 
Patrice are u counting 1st day of bleeding u had as cd 1? Maybe it will push your whole cycle back so you're not actually 'late' yet? I dunno. I know last time u had dodgy lines tho so maybe u are just one of those people who struggles to get lines on hpt? I hope its bfp anyway!! xx

Ooh I got my downs screening results back!! Low risk! They estimate our risk of having a downs baby as 1 in 100,000!!! :happydance:
Also Im positive its a girl.. i will be soooo shocked if Im having a boy.

On a sadder note, I have to go to my nans funeral tomorrow. She passed away last week at 94 years old. She had 2 children, 3 grandchildren, and 5 great-grandchildren! Just glad I got to show her a picture of her 6th great-grandchild before she passed away. I always thought how lovely it would be to get to such an age and be looking down on all your family that wouldnt be there if it wasnt for you. Will be thinking of you nan. xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Jo- :hugs: sending hugs and my condolensces. And yes i counted the first day of actual normal flow as cd1. And im hoping the last time it was just a one time thing with the dodgy tests because the first time i got pregnant in 2010...i had more than 5 positive cb digis. Just going to go do a blood test so atleast i figure out what is it thats causing AF to be late. I know i o'd later than i was suppose to which pushed af due date further up but now i am late of that so i dont know whats going on :shrug:


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies! I havent been on in so long and its took me ages to catch up! Hope you are all good and patrice fxd!

Afm ive been super busy lately started driving yesterday had ALOT of birthdays and valentines day. I have also bought my first car so im now skint! I havent been super excited about ttc this month which has been good i think because its made me take a more laid back approach. I dont know exactly when i ovd but i am almost sure it was the 15th as i did take one opk on the 13th i think it was and it was neli positive and we ddt on the 12 and 14th so i think we covered it. My ticker is slightly wrong so im ignoring it! Today i had some really painful cramps so painful i thought af was going to come early! Also been feeling very sick this week and i should be about 8dpo so can test soon hopefully!


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-Sounding good for you. Hopefully that means a bfp for you. And thanks just hoping that i will find out whats going on with me.


----------



## sheeps24

I hope you find out 2 because your cycles keep screwing with you and its not fair! Hopefully its a shy bfp! I have now corrected my ticker! 1 other thing I have is that last night i went to bed super early got a good 10 hour sleep and im exhausted!


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-Cant wait for your bfp. And yes i know. Went to both my primary and ob/gyn and they both said im normal...even got bloodwork done which came back normal....so why isnt my cycles acting normal :brat: Well stressing is not going to help so im just going to let go and do what i got to do and wait for answers.


----------



## sheeps24

Yes well fxd for us both! I feel so rubbish right now so I am going to get to bed i think. Keep us posted Patrice!


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-I know what you mean. I have been feeling hot all day. I took my temperature and it was 98.6 so maybe im getting sick :shrug: And i just want to eat everything..i ate half the cake i made already by myself :blush: And i keep going to the bathroom. I went to the bathroom twice already not far from each other. Ugh oh well..something will happen.


----------



## hello_kitty

loobo83 said:


> hey ladies not been on for a while. How are u all doing?
> 
> Patrice, Ur symptoms sound promising and the witch hasnt showed up yet so fingers crossed u get ur BFP this month.
> 
> Hello - Kitty - Havent looked back at all msgs but i think i picked up that u got a positive BFP. Have u got a pic hun. ooooooh exciting x
> 
> AFM - Well I have my 12 week scan on Monday at 3.40pm. So excited and nervous at the same time. Still have sore boobs but nausea has passed and defo no sign of bump yet but then i do have a bit of extra padding already lol.
> 
> Been shitting myself the last few days as I was told by Jacks nursery that there is slap cheek syndrome going around his class and if u under 20 weeks she said could be very dangerous for baby. Called the midwife who said she would check my bloods that i got taken the week before. I asked if they would be too early and she said no. My oh then called docs yesterday and she told me to come up and get bloods taken straight away to find out if im immune to the virus as if not it could cause m/c or fluid on the baby. wont find out results until tomoro. very worrying. xx

I looked everywhere for the test but I guess hubby threw it away since I was leaving it out on the sink. Guess he was disgusted knowing there's pee lol. Anywho, after showing hubby the test this morning, he said he saw the line and told me to immediately call the ob/gyn doc. I will be coming in next friday. I talked to the advice nurse about my symtoms, especially the pelvic pressure and she said I should relax and its probably my ovaries expanding. She was trying to calculate to see how far along I was, and I was surprised when she said 6 weeks! I dont think I'm that far along, but we'll know for sure when I visit the doc next week. I will keep you ladies posted after I go to the appointment next week. Keeping my fingers crossed that all will go well!

Hey mzswizz - I hope your blood tests will go well. I am assuming you will have a blood test for the hcg? Have you been charting your temp everyday? I read some where that if your temp continues to stay elevated for 18 consecutive days, high chance that you are pregnant! I will continue stalking this thread to see how things go for you:hugs:


----------



## skyraaa

omg i had alot 2 read through lol

hello kitty congrats on ur bfp really hope u hav a sticky lil bean in there this time xx

patrice the suspence is killing me girl!!! lol im still keeping everything crossed :)

louise oh no thats all u need hope u come bk ammune how worrying 4 u :hugs:

jo and ash im defo sure this lil bean is a girl no doubt about it lol id b very shocked if i get a lil boy we hav booked a scan 4 2weeks time hoping 2 find out the sex then but we will see :)

well im fat lol i must get u all a bump pic, my downs result was 1 in 10.000 im happy with that :)


----------



## AC1987

Grrr I want a bump already! I looked bigger at 5-6 weeks with bloat then I do now :haha: But I can feel my womb now :happydance: Its just not... popped yet. 

Patrice good luck!!

hello kitty hope your appt goes well and its def your bfp! :)


----------



## boxxey

Whats wrong with me :-( i have pimples everywhere, stuffy nose nasty cramps, im crabby as all hell and today i woke up with a cold sore


----------



## mzswizz

Hello kitty-Wow 6 weeks! Well GL to you and cant wait for updates. And yes testing for hcg and no i dont temp so i dont know if it has been up or down :shrug:

Hayley-The suspense is killing me too :rofl:

Jo-Dont worry you will get a bump and then you will say hey where did you come from :rofl:

Boxxey-Sounds like good symptoms if you ask me.

AFM, im cd44/17dpo. I already put my fmu in a cup this morning so going to test soon. Im going to buy the $tree brand and see what happens. After seeing soooo many confusing tests for me..i am just feeling like i am out. I see women getting bfps by now and im still trying to figure out whats wrong. It just makes me feel like im out and i just need to stop testing and await for AF to come. Im just tired of dealing with whacky AFs that make me think it could be this month or that month and it never happens. (Sigh) woke up feeling down as you can tell. DH and I did dtd last night and it was weird this time because of the fact it feels like no matter how "far" up he went...it didnt feel like it was "deep" enough (sorry tmi). Usually it feels like an ouch you are hitting my cervix go back :growlmad: moment but last night i was like ummm i think my cervix disappeared :haha: And nothing but creamy cm im getting still. Yesterday, i checked my cervix and it was low and hard but it was nothing but white cm on my finger :shrug: But last night when i didnt even "feel" him touching my cervix and "I" was trying to make him go further in..he looked at me crazy and also i had to think...well where DID my cervix go. Still late for AF and have to work today. Today is also payday so happy because of that. Tomorrow is Saturday so going to get my bloods done first thing in the morning. Oh and yesterday, I was hot ALL DAY and just took my temperature hoping i didnt have a fever or anything and it was 98.6F so i dont know if thats good or bad :shrug: And today marks 1 week that my nipples have been sore/sensitive. Guess patience is a virtue right :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

I know this is crazy Patrice but do you think maybe perhaps now you're ovulating? Your AF last month just really confused me too! :haha: Don't feel down about it! :hugs: but if you do feel testing is making you go crazy then I suggest taking a break. However if you are preg and you feel out won't make you stop being preg. :)


Today is SO warm I'm happy!! Warmer weather makes me happy :haha: windows all open ahhh nice!


----------



## mzswizz

Since yesterday it has been hot here which sucks because even at night it was hot outside :dohh: And i have no clue if im o'ing or not, i thought i o'd already but maybe i didnt :shrug:. Im just going to wait it out. Today's test is the last test im taking.


----------



## mzswizz

negative..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120224_083640.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AC1987

aww :nope: Guess its just wait and see now..


----------



## mzswizz

yep pretty much.


----------



## skyraaa

idont wanna giv u false hope patrice but think i must hav line eye coz i see a really faint second line


----------



## boxxey

I thought i seen one too


----------



## mzswizz

Really?! I have to look again lol. Well the bloods will tell us. Hoping for a bfp


----------



## skyraaa

i just looked at myself naked in the mirror omg im a state pmsl iv got love handles like u wuddent believe my gut is huge lol theres no way thats all baby lol and i hav swollen tits with massive burger nipples pmsl!! how the hell oh finds me attractive i dont know lol

on the plus side i just heard bubs on the doppler :) dont think she liked it much as she kept moving away lol


----------



## AC1987

:haha: awwww noo don't feel bad Hayley! guys like a girl with curves!! :D


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> :haha: awwww noo don't feel bad Hayley! guys like a girl with curves!! :D

:rofl: il keep thinking that lol


----------



## AC1987

grrr stupid fruit ticker site isn't working. 

umm I'm not sure if I'm cramping or feeling the baby. :wacko: feels weird whatever I'm feeling. :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

prob is baby ashley its like flutters or popcorn popping :) coz its ur first its hard 2 reconise but u will soon know exactly when its bubs :)


----------



## AC1987

Weird to explain but it felt like i was getting rubbed from the inside. I know it sounds crazy. Its stopped now it was just for like a few seconds but it did feel very strange. I got the flutter feeling on monday and then nothing til now.. I dunno maybe it was just gas :haha: my stomach is ALWAYS bubbly.


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-hopefully its baby moving around in there.

AFM, today sucks for me. I am tired to the max. Been dozing off at work, hungry, thirsty, irritable and just want to SCREAM at someone. Today just isnt my day. I am ready to go home NOW. Ugh i just want to sleep all day with no worries. I feel like crap and now i have a headache..just when i thought things couldnt get worse. And my nipples still hurt and keep randomly getting erect ugh. What a day.


----------



## AC1987

grrr.. my dh is being such a jerk tonight! So I make him dinner which he requested at lunch time. Which was spaghetti. So the sauce is made all i hafta do is make noodles. He comes home.. and like outta no where i start getting these sharp cramps so first he offers to help but does NOTHING so finally I put on the noodles while in pain. They're done and then hes like "I'm not hungry." UGH!!! After all that!!!


----------



## mzswizz

wow men! can really be such a pain


----------



## boxxey

How r yas all tonight


----------



## boxxey

I bought 2 cb digis and have 10 ic's coming when is the earliest i can poas


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-i would say the earliest would be around 10dpo.

AFM, im currently cd45/18dpo. Yesterday was a bad day for me. When i got home...dh wanted to show some attention but i REALLY wasnt in the mood. My nipples hurt like heck and every time he touch I get even more pissed off. Unfortunately they still hurt and now i cant have the a/c off in the house because i get VERY hot. I would say DH and I dtd last night but DH did all the work but we did dtd last night. Also, I fell asleep on the couch at 9:30pm and dh woke me up so we can go upstairs around 12am so as you can tell i was tired. Also took my temperature vaginally this morning and it is at 98.6F. I was suppose to go get my bloods done today but the place is closed :dohh: Which sucks. So now i might have to wait until Monday because i work early morning tomorrow. I guess this is really testing my patience and how much I can wait. Im not going to stress about it anymore...but in the meantime i did happen to find my answer hpts that i hid from myself :blush: Atleast its something to feed my poas urge until i go get the bloods done. Well my nipples are STILL sensitive, i wake up with headaches, im tired, irritable, temp is at 98.6F still and im eating more. If this isnt a bfp then i dont know what my body is doing :haha:


----------



## boxxey

mzswizz- did u test? Hope u get your bfp saying some prayers 4 u...
Afm- my bbs r tingley not sore, woke up with a cold sore, and a lot of creamy lotion like discharge after work the morning.....so not sure plus i still have acne everywhere :-(


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-im going to hold out testing for awhile. And your symptoms sounding good :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Well today is much better for me! :) Went to the farmers market today, got some veggies and fruit. 

Patrice yea I would hold off testing for a few days. Hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Yay for feeling better and yes im going to hold out. Also the woman from the other thread said i should receive the 10 ic's and some opks in the mail either today or tomorrow yay :happydance: And i have no headache no more. The headache was due to beign hungry..i figured that out. 

AFM, i had breakfast earlier. Had mcdonald's. I ordered hot cakes with sausage AND a bacon, egg and cheese bagel AND ate all of it and still didnt feel completely full :shock: I would only order one thing at mcdonalds and be full from that but nope not this time. If dh knew he probably would've said yeah you're pregnant :rofl: And getting lots of creamy cm. The AC is on but i still feel very hot :shrug: Im tired and think im going to find a little snack. I got a couple more hours before i go to work so might just take a nap too. My nipples are STILL hurting but right now they dont because they are not erect so thank goodness for a break with that. Any little thing brush up against them and bam they are erect which is even more painful then when they are not erect and hurting. Come on body..tell me whats going on.


----------



## mzswizz

the package arrived today of the opk and ics :happydance: Cant wait to start testing :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Woooooo hooooooooooo i hope mine come soon too


----------



## mzswizz

I got a pos opk and what looks like a neg hpt. Hmm maybe im o'ing now oorrrr maybe i am pregnant but it can only register on an opk :shrug: Thw lines came up instantly on the opk.
 



Attached Files:







img tweaked.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20120225_133904.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AC1987

Oh no! patrice how very confusing! All I can say is dtd every other day or every few days and hope for the best?


----------



## josephine3

Hmmm your symptoms are sounding good patrice and boxxy! 
patrice I think u got confused I def. have a bump lol.. ashley I hope yours pops out soon! How exciting that you can feel baby in there! I sorta think I felt that 'rubbing from the inside' feeling one day and it sorta aches when i move too fast or when i wake up in the morning. When i get out of bed i sort of feel baby shift position (I think!). I'll try and take a bump pic soon..
Hayley I think I look like crap right now too lol. I also got the big nipples thing going on and my boobs feel soooo saggy!! I've never felt them like that before! Still spotty as hell all over my face, chest, shoulders and back. Nice. :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

Hi ladies hope you are all well patrice im still fxd for you! 

Afm i am 10 dpo i think today and still having some good symptoms and af is due is in about 2-3 days want to test but i do it early every month then get disappointed lol


----------



## josephine3

Okay I couldnt resist doing a bump pic or 2 hehe.. I am getting quite proud of it! 

With normal clothes on tho I still just look fat!! Also sorry about the saggy boobs lol I have no bra on Im in my comfies was trying to hold them out the way :haha:
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









15 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AC1987

awwww nice jo!! I'm jealous!! I still feel small well I'll take a pic monday to compare, I've been taking weekly pics :haha:


----------



## josephine3

I should have took weekly ones I wish I did Im just doing them when I feel like it :dohh:
Hope your bump gets bumpy soon! :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Nice bump josephine!

mzswizz - at least you are getting an positive on the opk! Don't waste any time and in the meantime continue doing the hpt. 

Anyways, I was just poking around down there to see how my cervix felt, and it was super tight, compared to a few weeks ago..and right after that I got a whole bunch of discharge, it was white and stretchy but it broke easily. I dont know if its my regular discharge or if I stimulated it by poking down there? I had horrible pelvic pressure last night and its gone today, so far. I cant wait to see my ob/gyn next friday to see what is going on. I was on the groove for the past few nights and asked hubby to dtd but he refused saying thats he's afraid its not going to be good for the baby, not until we have answers at least.


----------



## josephine3

What kind of answers are u awaiting kitty? hope ur pregnancy is ok!

its probly best not to poke around down there lol, dont want any infection getting in! I have stopped checking cp now :)


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-i probably meant cant wait to see your bump pic :haha:

AFM, to kill time i will just be temping and trying out the opks :haha:


----------



## josephine3

lol patrice u are a poas addict now hehe


----------



## mzswizz

yes my addiction got the best of me :haha:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: hey I agree it is very addicting!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im currently cd46/19dpo. DH and I dtd this morning. He is off today but im not. My temp this morning was 99.2F and i got a bold positive on the opk this morning. Nothing else to report.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120226_084728.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## boxxey

I was at work all night and from 4 am till 7am i was so hot i was sweating.......and its winter here like -17 celcius i was soaked, i was seeing stars as well, and felt pukey


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-sounds like pregnancy for you fxed


----------



## boxxey

We will know soon enough...i order ic hpt how long do they usually take toget....i ordered friday


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-i dont really know the answer for that because ladies from another thread shipped their leftovers to me. I think a few days to a week though but im not sure.


----------



## josephine3

Hey ashley, hayley and all you other pregnant ladies, get your bumps up to compare I wanna seeeee some lol. My 15 week one is on pg 467 !! :)


----------



## mzswizz

yes i agree with jo..i want to see some bump pics. also, got a bold pos opk today plus my temp is at 99.2F this morning when i temped vaginally.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all

I've been a busy bee so lots of catching up to do!

Been out celebrating my grandparents 60th wedding anniversary today. Went to our local carvery and am soooo stuffed I can hardly move! My Nan and grandad had a telegram from the Queen too! It's been a good day.

Patrice, this opk business is looking promising...hope this is it for you.

Jo, you're bump is cute as! I really want a baby bump! I'm just making do with a carvery bump right now!

I'm on cd11 today and am holding on to my bladder waiting to test with an opk. As I've been out all day, this evening is the on,y chance I will have to test..I've just had a cup if tea on an empty bladder.....do you think if I drink nothing else and hold my bladder for 2 hrs, that will be enough concentrated urine for the opk?! I hate holding it in and I will probably cave in within the hour!


----------



## AC1987

aww wow sarah happy anniversary to your grandparents!! :D


jo yes i will get one up tomorrow :D


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> aww wow sarah happy anniversary to your grandparents!! :D
> 
> 
> jo yes i will get one up tomorrow :D

Thanks Ashley, they're pretty inspirational! 60 years is epic!

Hope you are well :)


----------



## josephine3

Thanks sarah! Congrats to your grandparents! 
I think you will be fine with the opk they dont require concentrated wee like a hpt! i think they even say not to do them first thing in the morning x


----------



## skyraaa

omg jo ur bump is soooo cute love it heres mine taken today so 15weeks
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## skyraaa

sarah happy aniversery 2 ur grandparents 60 years such a long time :)

patrice how r u? r u going 2 get bloods done x


----------



## sheeps24

Hi ladies hope you are all well i dont know if any one saw my last post because no one replied  I am 11 dpo today having some good symptoms and just had a spag bol for tea and know feeling realy awful like its going to come back up and my stomach hurts!I dont know if i might just be coming down with something do you think its 2 early to test?


----------



## loobo83

aw hayley ur bump is great. i still just look like a fatty just now so im gonna wait till i start to notice a proper one. i can still suck in etc so will wait it out. need to stop eating like an absolute animal.

Jo- ur bump is soooo cute. I have extra padding so may be another few weeks before i get a proper one. 

Sarah - congrats to ur grandparents - 60 yrs is amazing. wow.

Patrice - why u on here and not DTD lol. :haha: have fun.

AFM - well got my blood results back and Im immune to the slap cheek syndrome. woo hoo. looking like a weeble wobble at the mo. seriously eating way to much and need to get a grip as i remember how my weight really got me down after having reece. Got my scan tomoro at 15. 40. cant wait. will update when i get home xxx


----------



## mzswizz

HAYLEY-LOVE YOUR BUMP AND BLOODS TOMORROW.

SARAH-CONGRATS TO YOUR GRANDPARENTS

HOLLY-FXED FOR YOU

LOUISE-IM AT WORK :haha: AND I'VE BEEN GETTING POS OPKS FOR THE LAST FEW DAYS


----------



## josephine3

Awww hayley love the bump!! yay!! Its about same size as mine! OMG i weighed myself today and I have put on almost a stone!!!! eeeeek!! Time to stop pigging out methinks lol. How much weight should we be gaining? Im sure its not that much hehe :haha:

sheeps i think it might not be too early to test!! Hope its positive when u give in and poas!


----------



## sheeps24

Thanks Josephine


----------



## mzswizz

holly-i say poas its not too early..well thats just my poas addiciton sayingthat :haha:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Holly, I'd like to think I'd be able to wait it out but if you think you wouldn't be too let down by a bfn, then I say poas. If it is negative at least you know it could still be early days and will have got the urge to poas out of the way!!

Hope you feel better soon though....I've got my fx'd for you. Keep us posted.

Hayley, loving your bump too!

Jo, I've been wondering the same about how much weight is normal to put on while preggo. I reckon I'd get well chunky. I'm quite little but my metabolism has slowed down and I'm at my heaviest right now which is 9 stone. I like to think I'd have some control when I get pregnant but I have no control as it is so can imagine turning in to a 2 tonne Tessy!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Oh, good luck at your scan tomorrow Louise. Looking forward to your update.


----------



## josephine3

Well i just looked it up and it says between 25-35 pounds, iv put on like 12 already!! :haha:

oh p.s i found this online she's a pretty funny lady.. some funnny stories about her life with a toddler https://www.sheknows.com/parenting/...tal-discretion-parenting-humor-by-minsun-park


----------



## sheeps24

I did and it was a bfn! No to bothered is it could be early days!


----------



## mzswizz

holly-yes its still early. atleast you fed your poas addiction for today :haha:


----------



## josephine3

oh also loo - if that is your pic in your avatar you DO NOT have extra padding lol. And u are bloody gorgeous lol wish i looked like that!


----------



## loobo83

aw jo ur too nice lol. u notice i never got my hips and stuff in there lol. thank you tho. i bet ur lovely xx


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies :) Hope everyone is doing well!

I will get that pic of me up today just gonna wait til my dh leaves for work :haha:

Patrice how you feeling?


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-Love your pic...very pretty :thumbup:

Ashley-Im feeling pretty darn good actually :haha: I dont know why but i am. How are you?

How are all you ladies?

AFM, well im currently cd47/20dpo. AF still hasnt arrived yet so im still feeling hopeful. I have to go to a class for work today and wont be back on until 12pm which would be in 3-4 hours from now. Also, this morning my temp is 99.5F :shock: so it is rising. So i can rule out late ov i guess :shrug: Here are the test pics..first one is today's tests and the next ones are all the tests put together from oldest (top) to newest (bottom)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120227_073957.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20120227_074146.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20120227_074236.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AC1987

Ok heres my bump at 15w1d its not much. I can't tell if its popped yet or getting ready to. But i was sucking it in as much as I can.
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-27 001 005.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1









2012-02-27 001 006.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## boxxey

Iwanna poas soooooo bad


----------



## josephine3

Wow isnt it mad how we all show differently... ashley i wish i had a tummy like that pre-pregnancy lol.. its definitlely grown tho!! :thumbup:
patrice I just want answers for u !! I might have line eye but think i can see a faint line on your newest test!! fx'd for u sooo much !!


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-nice pic :thumbup:

boxxey-how many dpo are you?

jo-thanks and i dont know if its a line or not :shrug:

AFM, so i called the urgent care center by my house and i got an automated system saying they are closed for 2 weeks due to rennovations :dohh: which would make since on why they were closed when i wanted to go last week. And i called my ob/gyn and the earliest they can schedule me in is march 15th :shock: I guess patience is a virtue. I got to put money aside now because it costs $50 copay just to see him :shock: My dh said i should wait until im officially a month late and then go get my bloodwork so he can not only do bloods but he can probably do u/s etc and i was thinking hmm maybe i should do that? What do you ladies think?


----------



## boxxey

Im 8-9 dpo


----------



## mzswizz

Give it a couple days then you can start testing.


----------



## boxxey

I ordered ic they were shipped today so i should havem by thursday


----------



## mzswizz

well thats good because then you would be 11-12dpo


----------



## boxxey

mzswizz said:


> well thats good because then you would be 11-12dpo

Last night my bbs started to feel bigger then they already r, also had pain from my bellybutton into my vajayjay, and again this morning so who knows


----------



## mzswizz

hmm sounding good. Every morning my bbs feel super heavy :shrug: dont know what thats about hopefully a good sign for the both of us.


----------



## boxxey

I hope so hunni


----------



## AC1987

Hey Patrice, yea maybe thats a plan, just wait a while. Cause say if you've just ovulated now, then AF would be in 2 weeks time right? Good luck waiting!


Boxxy good luck!


----------



## mzswizz

Well update for me. I just went to an urgent care center to get my blood drawn. They said that i should be getting the results tomorrow :happydance: And if they're negative...i give it until march 15th which would've been my doc appt date and its also mark 1 month of no AF. Then either go back for bloods or take an hpt. I had to pay $40 there which sucked but hey its $10 less than what i would've paid to see my ob/gyn. Now all i can do is wait. The woman asked me questions and said ummm i think you're pregnant and then the doc came in and said what do you think pregnant or not...i told him i feel like im pregnant but the bloods will say. And explained everything and said if they come back negative then i can come back but i'll go to the one closer to me around that time and see what happens. But thats if AF doesnt show up.


----------



## AC1987

Ooohh nice that you were able to get your blood drawn!! :D


----------



## loobo83

Hey Ladies

Patrice i hope the horrible witch stays away. things are sounding promising. 


Well guys im just back from swimming with my little men. they loved it. Its gonna be Jacks treat from now on if he builds enough points up on his reward chart. 
Also wanted to share my 12 week little bubba. scan went great. next one 23rd april. Im defo thinking another boy 
 



Attached Files:







baba no3.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-Thanks. Im thinking the witch wont come...well thats what im hoping :haha: And im thinking boy too but you never know..might change as bubba grows.

Ashley-Yes happy i could get it done.

AFM, okay so now i got a new pain...my bbs. Not only does my nipples hurt but now when i go up and down the stairs they hurt because they feel heavy and they hurt on mostly on the sides. Ooohhh body what are you doing to me?!


----------



## sjbenefield

Hi ladies how are you?? i hope everyone who has a bump is doing well and everyone hoping for one gets one! :hugs:

Im CD 55 now :shrug: all negative hpt's my last lmp was 01/04/12... waiting to see if my march cycle shows or misses and if i miss im going to the doctors!


----------



## mzswizz

sj-we are going through the same thing. LMP is jan. 2nd and af is late. Only pos opks, high temps, symptoms and i went and did bloodwork today so lets see what happens.


----------



## boxxey

I caved and poas......i had 3 tests here......bfn on frer.....but not fmu and well i think its too soon i know its too soon but i feel sad


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-well you're right its too early so you still have a chance :thumbup:


----------



## boxxey

I know i should have waited.....but they were here i was like whatever i still have 2 left but im gunna wait for the ic


----------



## skyraaa

louise yep i defo think its a boy :) but il b finding out in 10 days if im having a girl so if im wrong my sexing skills r shite pmsl xxx

patrice when will u get ur results from bloods iv still got ecverything crossed 4 u 

boxxey hoping u get ur bfp in the next few days 

afm iv woken with a horrible headache :( always happens after a long day at work x


----------



## boxxey

I feel really bad af cramps this morning.......and this terrible feeling that im out........i feel really sad today


----------



## AC1987

hey sj welcome back! hope you get that bfp!!

boxxy, aww noo well hopefully its good cramps not AF!

Hayley ooohh 10 days how exciting :D 


Well today, it feels like I'm ALMOST about to pop, I know exactly where my womb is now :happydance: I can feel it! Tomorrow I see my midwife :)


----------



## KARS2012

Hello Ladies,:flower:

I started reading this thread last night and got up to page 124 lol...:blush:

After that I thought it would be easier just to join it... So if you ladies don't mind can I join? :winkwink:


I am on CD21 of cycle#7

My cycle is extremely annoying this month and I am reading to cry with not knowing what's going on.:cry:

This month has been extremely confusing for me!!!

I have a 31 day cycle, I am currently on CD21 and NO OVULATION yet:wacko:
I normally ovulate on CD17-18, Today will make day 6 of high reading on the CBFM and no signs of it changing to a peak or low... I have never had this, I normally only have 2 days of high then 2 days of peak and then 1 day of high again... 
This is confusing me to the max, I did a IC preg test and it was a :bfn:

Last month was also a very confusing month for me as I had a 25 day cycle... I ovulated on CD18 but then got AF 7 days later?!?! What's the go with that! 
Why all of a sudden is my body un regulating itself? :shrug:

This month I started taking some vitamin's to try and help with the Luteal Phase because even with my normal cycle I only have a short LP... :dohh:

I started taking:

Vitex/agnus castus
Vit B6
Vit B complex
Vit C
Zinc
Omega 3
Folate (was already taking that)


The only this I can put this cycle down to is the Vitex trying to regulate my cycles... It's just very confusing and I only have 4 sticks left for the CBFM after that I can only used temps to detect O but my temps this month have been very very erratic!! WTH! I just want to scream....:growlmad:

Just wish my body would make it's mind up already :devil::cry:

Ok vent/rant over. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## boxxey

My cramps r on the right and go into my hip


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome Kars! Im Patrice. Been ttc for almost 2 yrs now, married for almost 3 yrs this year and been with my dh for 6 yrs now. Im 22 and dh is 23. Now about your cycles. I go through the whacky cycles most of the time...believe me..these women on here can tell you how much i go through :haha: I dont really know about the vitamins etc you're taking because i only take one a day's womens multivitamins. But when i went see my ob/gyn..he was saying that its normal for a woman to miss a month :shock: which i didnt know and also as you get older...your body changes which causes AFs to be whacky because now they are trying to catch up with your body. Wish i could tell you whats going on with you. Have you ever tried going to the doc about it?

Boxxey-is the cramps normal for you?

Ashley-yay cant wait for your bump to pop on out :haha:

Hayley-Wow 10 days exciting! And they told me yesterday i should get my results back today so will be waiting :coffee:

AFM, today im cd48/21dpo. Well not sure about the dpo but i know for a fact that im on cd48 today. Today i suppose to get my blood results so just awaiting for that. They open at 8am so i will give them until 12pm before i start calling about it. I didnt test with the ic today because i am awaiting the results. Even when i get the blood results back..im still going to be in the middle because the only thing that can let me know whats going on is AF. So if the test comes back negative then im waiting for march 15th before i start testing again and thats if AF doesnt show between that time. DH and I dtd last night so if i am o'ing super late in my cycle then we should've caught the egg. My temp today is 99.2F so its still high up there. Now speaking of temps, when i talked to the student nurse about my temperatures..she was lost. She asked why do i take my temperature and I said i do the basal body temperature to check and confirm when ov occurs. And she looked lost. But then i explained to her that my temp for 3 days were 98.5F, 98.6F and then 99.5F and she said well it would spike up when you ov. And then i thought what is she talking about. The temp will have a dip and then 3 higher temps CONFIRM ov which is the low temp. You think I could tell her that :dohh: If she asked me why im taking my temp..then obviously she wouldnt know. Just had to say that :haha: Now, im off today so im going to clean up and schedule doc appts for my dh to see a specialist and to also take a test at the doctor. But for now im just going to relax a little :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies...women on another thread kept saying they can see lines on the bottom hcg ic which was yesterday's test so i inverted the pic and also tweaked it. Here's the original, the invert and the tweaked
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120227_074236.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 8









img_20120227_074236-inverted.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8









img.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## boxxey

I get bad cramps during af


----------



## mzswizz

are they bad?


----------



## boxxey

Not right now they r dull but noticable


----------



## mzswizz

you are not out yet because that can be implantation. It can happen anytime between i think 5-12dpo


----------



## boxxey

Im just relaxing today.......praying i get a bfp my bbs r sore right now so we will see


----------



## mzswizz

yeah join the sore bbs club :haha: my nipples AND now the sides of my bbs are killing me.


----------



## AC1987

Welcome to the thread Kars... oh my you read 120 something pages?!!? 
sorry your cycle is all over the place right now.. thats gotta suck :(


Patrice!ooohh I can't wait to hear a call back! Yes I know nurses and docs don't know that much about fertility... so surprising! Well actually the general public doesn't know either :haha: Only us crazy ttc ladies do! Ok heres a dumb question, where abouts am I supposed to be looking for a line on your test pic? :S are you able to like edit one and with an arrow pointing or something cause I'm not used to those tests.. sorry!


So I just ate some strawberries :happydance: supposed to not be too cold out so will try to get a walk in.As yesterday was my lazy day I figure today I need to get active again.


----------



## boxxey

Mine r DD and feel like FFF lol and 15 lbs heavier


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all,

Welcome back sj and welcome Kars! Hope yup enjoy this thread....we're a friendly bunch! Sorry you're having a crazy cycle. Our bodies are so frustrating! Sounds like you're doing all the right things and hopefully you'll get your bfp soon.

Patrice, you know, I'm not totally sure but I think I can see a line on that bottom test....i really hope it is.

Ashley, your bump is so teeny and cute! You're going to be one of those ladies who just get back to normal size straight away and don't look like they've given birth! Fair play to you!

Louise, so pleased your scan went well...and gorgeous pic of you too! I'm so scared to put my own pic up incase anyone I knows happens to come on here! Not likely but I'm a scaredy cat! If and when get preggers I will!

Boxxey, fingers crossed for you too. Don't worry too much about cramps...could be a good sign!

Well, I had a text this morning from my friend who gave birth to a little girl this morning! So excited and I can't wait to meet her. My friends shocked as she was convinced she was having another boy...so you never know Louise!!

I have to admit I'm a bit worried as I happened to mention to her not long ago that I had already picked a girls name out. I didn't tell her the name as she wanted to try and guess so I told her the first letter and that it was French.....anyway, she guessed it and it turns out that she had been thinking of that name but hadn't really settled on a girls name as she was convinced she was having boy....she promised she wouldn't use the name though if she did have a girl......At the moment there has been no news of the new baby's name but im stressing that she's going to use it to the point that ive given myself a headache! I really have fallen in love with the name!

I'm probably stressing over nothing but had to get it off my chest! I'll probably end up having boys now anyway!! I'm easing my headache with a massive bag of peanut m&m's!!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-Dont worry. I dont think she would use the name seeing as you wanted it and you thought of it first. :thumbup:

boxxey-Mines are only 34B :blush: but they feel like C cups :haha:

Ashley-Here are the pics with the arrows for you
 



Attached Files:







img_20120227_074236-inverted.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 10









img.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## boxxey

I thought i seen the lines there too....let us know when u get that call


----------



## mzswizz

Really?! I had to really give it a good luck in order to figure it out. When i click on them to enlarge it was easier to notice.


----------



## boxxey

I hope we get our bfp this month


----------



## AC1987

Hey Sarah, Yea thats what people keep telling me that I have one of those bodies that'll go back to normal after giving birth. however I'm hoping I'm able to keep some weight as I would like to be a little more curvy :haha:


patrice, ahhh! I think I might see a faint line but its really hard to tell... let us know when they call u :)


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-FXed for the both of us!!

Ashley-Dont worry i will.


----------



## KARS2012

Thank you Sarah, Patrice and Ashley (I think I got that right):winkwink:

Oh really??? I didn't know you could miss a cycle! That's crazy. 

Patrice, I to see a line on the bottom test in the photo's! It's light but I believe it's there!

Ashley, Yeah I read 124 pages and "watched" you and Hayley get your :bfp::happydance: Congrats to both of you even tho it was a while back now :)


----------



## mzswizz

Kars-Thanks. Atleast now i dont think im seeing things :haha: And yes i didnt know that a woman can miss a cycle and it is labeled as normal. How would've known


----------



## boxxey

This is TMI sorry guys......i went pee and had a pin sixe dot of blood.......i was concerned so i used a tampon to see what was going on......upon removal there was some red spots no big at plus pink discharge........im 9dpo....my opk was + on cd 18 so im not sure whats going on


----------



## mzswizz

could be IB. I wouldnt advise you to use a tampon. Just put a panty liner pad on because if it is IB, you can irritate in there etc.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Ooh, hope this is implantation for you boxxey.

Kars, I'm glad you finally said hello....it took me a while to join in on this site but so glad I did!

I'm cd 13 today and have been getting increasingly darker opks. They aren't at all positive but i'm going to start poas twice a day now as I'm paranoid i'll miss my surge. 

My friend didn't use the name for her baby....she's gone for Daisy so I'm relieved and also slightly annoyed at myself for having doubted her but I will blame my ttc hormones! She's so cute, can't wait to have cuddles with her.

My oh was given some advice today.....apparently doing it over the kitchen sink never fails! We shall see!


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Sarah-men and their ideas


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I know! And it was a man that suggested it to my oh! Hmmm....funny that!


----------



## mzswizz

wow that is pretty funny.


----------



## samanthax

I might have to try that over the kitchen sink lol! x


----------



## mzswizz

i've tried...its pretty fun if you ask me :blush:


----------



## samanthax

Oh i will have to try it.. I always wanted kitchen sex x


----------



## mzswizz

trust me once my dh and i bought the house before the furniture was in....we had already went through the whole house...his idea :rofl:


----------



## samanthax

Now that sounds fun! Might hav to hint my OH mum, brothers and step papa to go out for abit! xx


----------



## AC1987

:haha: wow! .... omg my dh is like so funny. He gets so worked up if I go to touch my stomach I think he thinks its gonna hurt the baby hes all like "Don't do that! stop touching it!" and if i go to hug him he like kinda bends over awkwardly so his stomach doesn't touch mine :haha: I keep telling him its FINE! and that getting a scan done means alot more prodding into my stomach LOL!!


----------



## mzswizz

Samantha-Have fun :haha:

Ashley-Thats how men are. They take too much pre caution. 


oh btw, a woman inverted my pic and here's looks better than mines :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120227_074236.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## samanthax

Thank-you mzswizz! Im sure i will (Ill keep dreaming!) xx


----------



## AC1987

Did you hear from the clinic yet Patrice on the bloodwork? Are you gonna call them? :D


----------



## samanthax

oo you could call them! xx


----------



## mzswizz

i have called multiple times and nobody is answering. Im to the point where i will drive up there and ask why havent you guys picked up the phone while i been trying to call here because i want my results now!!


----------



## samanthax

do it, i would! xx


----------



## mzswizz

and the verdict is the test came back negative...so now we got to wait until march 15th. All this waiting and no process :haha: Atleast on the good side i know that.....dh and i still have time to dtd until we know SOMETHING :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

Hi everyone hope you are all good sorry for the bfn patrice! 

Afm im 13dpo! (ignore my ticker!) My bbs are sore and occasinally getting cramps and feeling really tired and struggling to do anything without feeling rubbish hopefully its all good signs!


----------



## mzswizz

holly-sounds promising for you :thumbup:

AFM, i found on another website that for qualitative results..it all depends on the lab and the equipment they use etc to determine if its positive or negative :dohh: And one chart says under 5 is negative 5-10 means MAYBE and 25 means pregnant with qualitative. Now is it just me or is that chart dumb. I wished they would've did a quantitave not qualitative test. Waste of time and money. But i am going to wait it out because my nipples are STILL hurting, bbs on the sides hurt AND feel heavy (hurts to walk up and down the stairs), greasy foods make me feel sick and even on and off i feel sick, im always hot now os i got to keep the a/c on, my temps are high, i got pos opks AND the bottom test (yesterday's test which picture was taken in less than 3 mins)..looked like it has a line. So obviously something is going on with my body because my temp never been higher than 98.5 before. And to top it all off....NO AF only cm so SOMETHING is going on.


----------



## AC1987

awww noo that sucks that it was negative! Well guess its just wait and see...weird symptoms you're having maybe after that long bleed your body is just really confused?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I was thinking that at first but its been times where i would have a whacky cycle like bleed longer than 7 days and i never feel like this so i dont know. Its like no matter how whacky my cycles are..something would've happened for me to be like okay it is af being crazy but this time i just think that AF is not going to happen.


----------



## boxxey

Im still crampy, sore hips and back.......nothing when i wipe, ive used the washroom twice no spotting


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-sounds like IB to me.


----------



## boxxey

I have had 6 pregnancies..........4 babies and never had IB that i noticed........im not getting my hopes up.......after i lost my baby at 14 weeks i never get excited till i make the half way mark......saying prayers its just IB


----------



## mzswizz

every pregnancy is different. If you are pregnant then this must be the sticky bean!! :thumbup:


----------



## loobo83

aw patrice that really does suck. Ur symptoms sounded so positive. sry hun. Feel like coming and giving ur cycle a good kick up the arse lol. sending my love to you and OH - like u said more dtd is always a plus side. XXXXX 

afm, i feel absolutely hideous just now. My hips, my god where do i start. i just feel bleugh. due to my wee kiddies already everythings just wobbly and eugh i cant even put my feelings into words lol. i know its all worth it in the end but i really do look like a chunky bitch who as eaten too many pies lol. xx

Hope everyone is well. xxxx


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sheeps24 said:


> Hi everyone hope you are all good sorry for the bfn patrice!
> 
> Afm im 13dpo! (ignore my ticker!) My bbs are sore and occasinally getting cramps and feeling really tired and struggling to do anything without feeling rubbish hopefully its all good signs!

Ooh....good luck Holly :)


----------



## boxxey

mzswizz said:


> every pregnancy is different. If you are pregnant then this must be the sticky bean!! :thumbup:

I hope so:cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

So im feeling :sick: and all of a sudden felt super hot so i was like oh no i hope i dont have a fever. Took my temp and its at 99.4F. I got the a/c on but still feel hot. After taking the temp i got mild cramps like in my lower abdomen but NOTHING like AF and every time i got a cramp..i feel more :sick: I dont know whats going on at all. And im thinking that the test was wrong. Many women including myself said they should've did a quantitative test not qualitative because qualitative is based on the lab's criteria. So say your levels are at 10 and the lab's criteria for the test coming out positive is 25. Since you are at 10..you will get a negative reading. Weird huh?! Now im going to wait until March 15th. Im soooo thinking AF is not coming and i did ov late so my levels are low at the moment. My nipples are sore, the sides of my bbs hurt, my bbs feel heavier, i feel :sick: on and off, i get hot flashes sometimes, my temps are high and af is late. Now does that sound like i should get a negative blood test? I think i need to go to my ob/gyn.


----------



## samanthax

I have sharp pain on my right side of bb, but it comes and goes, iam half way through my period x 

good luck hun! xo


----------



## boxxey

I think u need the ob gyn and them to do the right tests


----------



## mzswizz

Samantha-Sounds promising FXed for you.

Boxxey-Thats what im going to do. Im going to wait until march 15th. it would mark one month that im late. then will take a hpt and then schedule for my ob/gyn.


----------



## samanthax

But im on my period now :( xx


----------



## mzswizz

:dohh: sorry i just re read your post. I thought you were saying halfway through your cycle :dohh:


----------



## samanthax

It's okay :) I would of miss read it aswell xx


----------



## boxxey

Still a bit crampy not as bad as this afternoon...........still no more spotting..........hmmmmmm??


----------



## KARS2012

Afternoon ladies :) 

How are we all today??

Patrice I see a line on the bottom picture again... the one that was put into negative.. I'm pretty sure it's there.\\:D/

Ashley... lol @ DH thinking he is going to hurt the baby is he cuddles you or you touch your belly lol.... and to think he didn't believe you were pregnant at the beginning...

AFM..... Good news ladies!! I got a PEAK on the CBFM today!!!:happydance:
buuuuut... My cervix is high medium texture and closed... and cm is watery, so now my body signs aren't matching up with the monitor.... oh well, I'm going to BD anyways and pray my LP is long enough and I get a :bfp: at the end of all this confusion :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Kars, I know right? I'm actually SO happy hes now accepting I'm pregnant I remember how frusterated I was with him at the beginning :haha:
Ahh good luck catching the egg! :D


Today I see the midwife! At 1:30... hoping it won't be an all day visit like the last few have been. I don't like making my DH late for work then having to work even later. :wacko: I have been feeling SO hot lately. I was dying at night... well of heat. :haha: 

Hope everyone else is feeeling good :)


----------



## samanthax

Morning girls hope everyone is okay! x


----------



## boxxey

Woke up to get ready for work......i have the worst cramps in my back........and brown discharge.......i have feeling im out :-(


----------



## samanthax

Boxxey, don't give up yet! <3


----------



## boxxey

Im trying not too.......well im off to work till noon chat with y'all later


----------



## AC1987

How are you Samantha? 

Boxxy hope you feel better! :(


----------



## mzswizz

Kars-Yay for the peak finally :happydance: Get busy woman :haha: And i see a line too so thats why im not really paying much attention to the blood test that the urgent care center did seeing as they didnt do the quantitative blood test which would've said the exact numbers :dohh:

Samantha-How are you?

Ashley-Cant wait for updates!!

Boxxey-You're not out yet. Its not over until AF shows but until then..you are okay and brown discharge means old blood. The brown discharge could've came from when you had the tampon in and it irritated the cervix so you never know FXed :thumbup:

AFM, im currently on cd49. Today, my temp is at 98.9F so still up there :thumbup: Also my temp did a .3 dip today from 99.2F yesterday. Im feeling good today because DH and I both went and bought new phones and we both love them :cloud9: We also bought his mom a new phone too because she's on our plan and was eligible for an upgrade. She likes it even though its going to take her some time to get use to the advanced technology of an android phone :blush: She had a blackberry previously. DH has went to work today and Im off today yay. DH has his echo 2d test at the diagnostic center this Saturday and then its onto seeing the specialist next thursday so we are getting stuff done for him health wise which is good because we both want to know whats going on with him. Well nothing new. My nipples still hurt, the sides of my bbs still hurt, my bbs still feel heavy, still no AF, mild on and off cramping, and lots of cm. So same ol same.


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls! I'm okay thanks power walked to the shop (post a letter for mum) still prefre :sex: lol! never mind

hope all of you is will 

-hugs-


----------



## mzswizz

yeah im just THINKING about what to do today :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Oh patrice my parents are too funny when it comes to new technology. My mom just recently mastered how to send an email by HERSELF! And shes had a computer since '03 :haha::haha: Whereas my dad likes to pretend he knows what hes doing and then ends up signing up for crazy plans on his cell and needing one of my sisters to sort it out. :haha: 


SO! I dont know if I'm feeling movement or not but lemme just say its WEIRD and a bit icky feeling. Almost like I'm being prodded from the inside...


----------



## mzswizz

Yes she had the blackberry for years and just really understood everything :rofl: It was too funny. My parents are more into new technology so they understand alot so thats good. And oooh movement..hope it is what you're feeling :thumbup:


----------



## samanthax

mzswizz said:


> yeah im just THINKING about what to do today :haha:

Ive got to go my OH later :haha: ... Ill be good! x


----------



## mzswizz

Right now im just cleaning up. And also just trying out my new phone so thats keeping me occupied for now/


----------



## samanthax

aww bless xx


----------



## mzswizz

Has anyone ever looked around the house and say well there's alot to get done. Let me start. But then after starting you just want to sit down and do nothing because it feels overwhelming :haha:


----------



## samanthax

yer xx


----------



## AC1987

Yes! thats me this this morning! It started off well I got started on what I was gonna make for lunch and dinner and started to clean but when i look around I see how messy everywhere still is :p


----------



## mzswizz

Oh okay thought it was only me :haha:

AFM, sooo i have any hot moment. Im sitting down on the computer and all of a sudden...i feel very hot like feverish level again. So, like normal i go and take my temp just to make sure but now my temp went from 98.9 to 99.2F So my body is hotter by .3 degrees :shrug: I dont know whats going on. I get these random hot flash moments where im hot and i got to turn on the a/c. And once i start feeling hot...i get a headache. I dont know its just like i feel sooooo hot right now.


----------



## boxxey

I have a nasty headache off work in 45mins


----------



## mzswizz

yea same here. will take tylenol if i dont get better.


----------



## AC1987

aww hope you're not getting sick patrice! though thats too low to really be considered a fever. 


I just finished making chicken stir fry. Now my backs hurting not sure why probably from standing too long. 
Ok this is weird when I convince myself its the baby moving it turns out to just be gas. :haha: then when I say its not it I think it is. so confusing!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Hopefully you will get to feel movements soon and be able to tell the difference. And yeah thankfully i dont have a fever and i dont think im getting sick. My temps have stayed between 98.5-99.5. Oh and only random moments i feel hot then after awhile i feel cold once i strip down :haha: So hopefully my body figure itself out.


----------



## KARS2012

Well ladies I didn't get to BD tonight :( its 3:05am
here! I'm so disappointed! Last time we BD'ed was 2,4&5 days ago :( do you think I still have a chance? I already feel out. 
I feel like I have completely missed my chance because I was in a terrible mood and didn't feel like BD and now I've lucked out. Guess I only have myself to blame! On to next month again :(


----------



## mzswizz

Kars-Most definately you are still in especially seeing that you bd'd 2 days prior to ov then that means the sperm was just waiting for the egg :thumbup: Sperm can lasts 3-5 so you should be fine.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi everyone

Patrice, another frustrating month for you....roll on 15th march. Hope you start feeling better or, even better,for this to be preggo symptoms for you! And yes the jobs round the house thing sometimes overwhelms me....you just end up noticing every little thing that needs doing!

Kars, I reckon you're still in with a chance...got my fingers crossed for you.

Samantha, hope the witch gets gone soon! Are you going to be using opks at all?

Well I'm still waiting to ovulate...cd14 today and negative opks. My last 2 cycles were 28 and 27 days so hopefully I should get a positive very soon.

Just cooking roast chicken for dinner tonight.....yum yum. I've been spring cleaning these last few days...OH andiare off to the coast on Friday and I can't ever go away without cleaning the house! It does my head in though!


----------



## KARS2012

mzswizz said:


> Kars-Most definately you are still in especially seeing that you bd'd 2 days prior to ov then that means the sperm was just waiting for the egg :thumbup: Sperm can lasts 3-5 so you should be fine.

Thanks Patrice and Sarah!! 

I hope I'm still in with a chance, I'm not sure if I want to try again after this month because its so heart breaking. It took so long to conceive my first 2 children! 

Patrice I think this month is it for you tho! Everything sounds so positive!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Kars, I also read that 2 days before is the best day for conceiving. I know what you mean about giving up trying. I haven't got any children so have nothing to compare this ttc business to, but it is getting me down this month (6th month) especially as so many people I know are getting pregnant! Argh! Hope this is your month but ifnot, maybe the not trying not preventing approach would be good for you? Although, I tried that last month and still obsessed a little bit!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah and Kars-Thanks. Roll on march 15th. Im just ready to see what happens. And i know what you ladies mean. I am going to just put money aside so IF af comes then im going to get the cb digi opks and just use them and not worry about anything else. Im just going to use them, bd when its a positive and wait for AF due date. Im not going to put much into it anymore. I have no children and april 1st will make it 2 yrs that we have been ttc. So i know the frustrations. Especially since EVERYONE around me either has a baby or is pregnant.


----------



## KARS2012

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> Kars, I also read that 2 days before is the best day for conceiving. I know what you mean about giving up trying. I haven't got any children so have nothing to compare this ttc business to, but it is getting me down this month (6th month) especially as so many people I know are getting pregnant! Argh! Hope this is your month but ifnot, maybe the not trying not preventing approach would be good for you? Although, I tried that last month and still obsessed a little bit!

Wow really?! 

That's great news to me, sorta gives me hope again! I'm sorry it's taking you and Patrice such a long time! It took 12 months with my son and then 10 months with my daughter with a M/C in between :( ntnp sounds like the next plan tho, it's so hard not to obsess over it tho! BD just feels like a chore now there's no fun or excitement in it at all :(


----------



## mzswizz

I think im going to do ntnp starting next cycle. Im just going to use the opk digis just so i can know for sure when i ov and when to expect next AF. But other than that im not going to put much thought into it. Its been a LONG process and i think its time for me to let go and just focus on what i can do and let the rest happen on its own. I can use opks but other than that its up to my body to get right.


----------



## AC1987

Hi everyone! So just back from seeing the midwife :) Good visit, got to listen to my babys heartbeat :happydance: and I've gained 3 pounds this month!! :D However she told me theres no way I can be feeling the baby now :( But I really think I felt it!


----------



## mzswizz

yay for hearing the heartbeat :happydance: And its not too early to feel flutters etc. Its just when you are further along..its more distinct and you can really tell. Every woman is different so thats not completely true.


----------



## AC1987

Yea I feel I'm feeling some stuff. Ugh I've got the WORST gas cramps.I sent my dh to get me some gas x hopefully it'll relieve it. So painful :(


Hope you all are doing good!


----------



## boxxey

I still have brown discharge........cramps r next to nothing......im afraid im out :-( guess only time will tell my ic's havent come yet next months gunna be ntnp


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-hope the gas x works for you :hugs:

Boxxey-IB can lasts 2-3 days just to let you know. And its not over until you start a normal flow.

AFM, if this cycle turns out to be AF then i am going to go to ntnp and just use the digi opks until something happens.


----------



## boxxey

I seriously think my Merina IUD screwed me up.......as i have never had a hard time getting pregnant.......my oldest is 9 then 7,4&3.........maybe the iud is buggering me up :-(


----------



## mzswizz

i really dont know about mirena. Never really used any bc so wish i could've helped.


----------



## boxxey

Oh you r a great help im just being a pesamist i guess lol


----------



## mzswizz

its okay :haha: And i dont know why but i just feel down and overwhelmed. Overwhelmed due to sooo much cleaning that needs to get done and down because its going to be 2 yrs and still no pregnancy and im starting to feel like its never going to be my turn. Im starting to get more cramps now so let's see what happens.


----------



## boxxey

It must be hard on u.......you r a strong person......this only my second cycle and i feel discouraged........i dont think i have as much patience.........u r one strong lady and u will get your bfp


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks boxxey. I remember my 2nd cycle..we wasnt even really ttc until after the m/c. My cycles were too out of whack before the 1st time i got pregnant to even ttc so i was shocked to get pregnant within 8 months of being married. But now..its taking forever. And all my blood and u/s results came back normal so its like whats the hold up.


----------



## boxxey

I hope our bfp's come sooner rather then later.......i have 2 kids born in dec was hoping for a different month lol but if i get pregnant next cycle my dye date would be 12/12/12


----------



## boxxey

Due date* gosh cell phones suck for typing


----------



## mzswizz

thats a pretty cool due date. depending on when i get af next cycle...if i get af...im hoping i dont have the end of a year december baby because my birthday is dec. 28th and my mom birthday is dec. 30th so i was born 2 days before her birthday via c-section so she spent her birthday in the hospital. Im hoping that the history doesnt repeat itself :rofl:


----------



## boxxey

My daughters bday is dec 19, my sons dec 20 mines dec 22 lol


----------



## mzswizz

wow so you're super fertile in february :rofl:


----------



## boxxey

No march lol


----------



## boxxey

I was due dec 28th for both of them


----------



## josephine3

Wow I have a lot to catch up on!!! think im there but patrice I cant find your last hpt pic? Do u know what page its on lol I love trying to spot your lines hehe.. oh also what is this about your other half being tested? Is he having fertility testing? 

Hi to KARS I've not seen u about on this thread for a while!!
boxxey are u still in this cycle?

Im just at library cos thats the only place I have internet access now :( which is why I cant keep us as much with u guys but...

I just got to hear our babies hearbeat at the 16 week checkup!!! :cloud9: It was soooo amazing I wasnt sure if I would get to hear it but she found it almost straight away and said it was going really well!! :happydance: it was really fast I think 149-155 range cos it was moving so much all over the place! She said he/she is really active! I cant stop smiling amazing stuff. Definitely taking oh to the next appt so he can hear it too :cloud9: 

Ashley Im suprised at your midwife saying its too early to feel movement cos mine asked me if i was feeling any yet then seemed suprised when I said I didnt think I really had for sure. Then when she listened to the heartbeat and said he was sooo active she said 'you will definitely feel movement in the next week or so'.

Hope everyone is good today its a great day the sun is out and I'm nearly all moved into new house!! :happydance:

edit: Oh my god Im an avocado


----------



## AC1987

:haha: congrats on being an avocado omg now I want an avocado smoothie MMmM!!!! Yea I've just decided not to listen to that midwife :p I mean its not like I told her I felt kicking :haha: Whens your next appt Jo?

Am I the only one who thinks listening to the babies heartbeat on a doppler sounds like a small dog yapping?:wacko: :blush:


Ok patrice and other ladies you all need some bfps!! :haha: I'm not gonna leave this thread til you all get them! 

Its GORGEOUS day! 80 F/26C got the windows all open this morning.. I'm in a good mood. Stll got some bad gas cramps but I figure if I go for a walk it should get things moving :haha:


----------



## boxxey

No af yet........i have chocolate brown discharge still......so i think i may be out......who knows 2days ago it was pink yesterday it was beige today brown af is due march 3rd:-(


----------



## boxxey

AC1987 said:


> :haha: congrats on being an avocado omg now I want an avocado smoothie MMmM!!!! Yea I've just decided not to listen to that midwife :p I mean its not like I told her I felt kicking :haha: Whens your next appt Jo?
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks listening to the babies heartbeat on a doppler sounds like a small dog yapping?:wacko: :blush:
> 
> 
> Ok patrice and other ladies you all need some bfps!! :haha: I'm not gonna leave this thread til you all get them!
> 
> Its GORGEOUS day! 80 F/26C got the windows all open this morning.. I'm in a good mood. Stll got some bad gas cramps but I figure if I go for a walk it should get things moving :haha:

Its minus 14C and 7 cms of snow last night lol


----------



## AC1987

Ewww I hate winter, so happy I moved south :haha: where abouts are you boxxy?


----------



## boxxey

Ontario......Canada........near Ottawa


----------



## AC1987

Oh yea I know where that is, haha I'm Canadian :D Well I hope you enjoy your snow and cold temps :p 


Been cleaning like mad today, think I've got spring cleaning fever :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

jo-yay for being an avocado now and to hear baby's heartbeat :happydance: And the last hpt is on page 3 post #4762 i think. And no..both docs said dh doesnt need fertility testing since he HAS gotten me pregnant before. But this test is i think of his heart. And he has to go see a pulmonary specialist about his lungs. They want to check to see if he has asthma etc because lately he's been having trouble breathing because since he is a techinician for at&t u-verse..he has to deal with alot of people who smoke and usually the smoke makes him cough REAL bad etc so we just got to make him get better.

ashley-yeah the weather is lovely here to. Nice and cool with some sun. But i know once it hits 12..its going to turn into beach weather :haha:

boxxey-Hopefulyl af stays away for you.

AFM, today im on cd50. My temp this morning is 98.8F. DH and I dtd this morning also and it was amazing :blush: I have bought prenatals this morning so will start taking them today atleast Im helping my body during the whole ttc process. The most funniest thing happened after dh and i dtd. So after we dtd, i just laid down and didnt put my legs up and dh was getting ready for work and we were just carrying on a conversation. Then he walked by the bed and said, "How come you dont have your legs up?" :haha: So as you can tell DH wants kids also so he is like do what helps. So I did it and we just started laughing. Today is pretty good. Last night, I was VERY tired. Couldnt keep my eyes open for nothing. Im going to try and clean off the table and try to straighten up a little downstairs today. DH and I go to work tomorrow and then we both off on Saturday. Also, he has his echo 2d test at the diagnostics center on Saturday at 2:45pm so we are going through the process to figure out whats going on. Hope all is well with him though and there is nothing seriously wrong with him or anything major. Pray for him please. Oh and im going to start charting my temps on FF and include it on my signature so you ladies can have a look. Since i charted i think 5 days worth already.


----------



## samanthax

fingers cross for you mzswizz hope everything iss god for saturday lol
so cute how otherhalf's actually look in what you trying to do with these things, I wish my other half was like that.

Today is a very tearful day I have finsh my AF so im hopefully i will get :sex: tonight! 
my otherhalf don't work now till monday witch is good, so i have a long week end with him, on monday i have to get up at half past 5 to get ready for a beauty college trip ( well excited ) hopefully it willl get my mind off babies! 

Hope everyone is doing okay. Im thinking of everyone! 
xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Have fun on your trip and yay you have a weekend event of dtd :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Hope your DH is ok Patrice, and that the tests show nothing too wrong :) Perhaps hes just very sensitive to smoke, I know I am, I always cough around it. 

I wanna go swimming SOOOO badly... so much that I think I'm gonna attempt to get over my fear of driving so i can go to the beach/lake when I want to :D Also when I have my baby i don't wanna be cooped up all day.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. And cant wait for you to start driving because i know how it feels to be cooped up in the house.

AFM, i finally did the chart on FF and got it in my signature. I have only been charting for a few days but this is how the chart looks so far.


----------



## mzswizz

ok i added the opks


----------



## sheeps24

Hey everyone hope you are all good!

Afm i just had a driving lesson and it went really well so im happy about that and i am also 14/15 dpo and no af yet! did a test on sunday and bfn so if its not here by the weekend i will test again but i only have one test left no including my clearblue so i want to use it at the right time! Ive been dizzy all day and yesterday felt like death i felt so poorly but im feeling better today!


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-Hope you get better and glad the driving lesson went well :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Ok from looking at the chart..i think it is possible that i o'd on feb. 25th just from looking at the .6 increase (never had a rise that big before). If that is the case then im in with a great chance because we dtd 3 times on the 22nd :blush: and then dtd on the 24th and 25th :happydance: So its perfect timing :thumbup: And if that is what happened...i will be 5dpo today which means AF is due on March 10th which is 9 days.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## mzswizz

And how about i looked up edd based on ov day and they said my edd would be nov. 17th :shock: Thats the day after my edd for my 1st pregnancy that ended in m/c....omg i hope this is it for us :thumbup:


----------



## boxxey

Praying for your bfp


----------



## mzswizz

thanks boxxey. So whats going on with you? Any updates on the discharge?


----------



## boxxey

Still there on and off and brown still maybe im out.......if i am im gunna get ic opk's and chart temps see what happens maybe take b6 i think my lp is short


----------



## mzswizz

i have my prenatals and im going to use the digi opks if af comes for next cycle so im ready to roll.


----------



## boxxey

I used digis this month said on cd 17 my surge started so i would o on cd 18 or19 which would give me a 10 day lp :-(


----------



## mzswizz

oh yes then b6 would help lengthen your LP. I had moment where i would ov super early. I guess our cycles have a mind of their own sometimes.


----------



## samanthax

yeh i think all women do! I Just hope that i do O on wednesday! x


----------



## mzswizz

are you taking any opks or anything?

AFM, i have been cramping on and off all day today :shrug: Not af cramps just mild cramps. Kind of feels like when i was pregnant. Hope its a good sign.


----------



## AC1987

ooohh maybe its a sign Patrice! :) I looked at your chart but couldn't really make any of it.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i know because i didnt temp during majority of this cycle so you really have nothing to compare.


----------



## boxxey

I bought a bbt to start temping


----------



## mzswizz

i temp vaginally. its easier for me and more accurate compared to orally. But its up to every woman.


----------



## boxxey

No af yet spotting this afternoon was almost nothing so we will see


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully af gets the memo and stays away for you :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

I tempted orally not into that whole sticking things up me thing :haha::haha::haha::haha: 


Such a nice day out I had to put the ac on for my DH so he doesnt die when he comes home :haha: and i dont think its safe for the baby for me to be too hot as much as i love it.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes today was a lovely day. It was a nice warm day but wasnt hot and i like that. 

AFM, waiting for DH to get home and pretty tired.


----------



## boxxey

No af yet


----------



## mzswizz

yay excited for you.


----------



## boxxey

I changed my pic to my youngest daughter....her name is marlie


----------



## mzswizz

omg she is sooooo adorable. She looks like you


----------



## boxxey

Thats what everyone says lol


----------



## mzswizz

she looks like your twin :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Lol mini me to take over the world


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: true


----------



## skyraaa

hello lovely ladies sorry i havent been about much just been really busy hope u all doing ok :)

patrice how u feeling? i really hope u get ur bfp this cycle all this waiting must be doing ur head in xx

boxxey ur not out till af shows completely so defo cud b ib fingers crossed

ashley hows u and baby bump :)

afm im getting a bit excited 4 my sexing scan next friday just happy 2 see bubs again but if we do learn the sex its a bonus :) oh and im getting crusty nipples lol dried up milk how nice lol


----------



## AC1987

Well I can feel my bump slowly coming. :thumbup: 

How are you hayley?


----------



## josephine3

hi hayley a gender scan already?! are u going private? Mine is in about 4 weeks time. I'm more excited just to see baby again tho as Im soooo sure me and you are both having girly girls!! x


----------



## skyraaa

:haha: i booked a private scan jo cant wait till my 20week one coz im impatient it wasnt that expensive £55 and i get more pics of bubs :happydance: i remember having one done with dd but she was a lil cow and didnt show anything so come out of the scan still not knowing lol
i do think im having another girl and think u r 2:happydance: il laugh if we wrong lol

ashley im good apart from my boobs r sore :( keep havin nightmares aswell oh joys of pregnancy lol


----------



## AC1987

I've been having CRAZY dreams! The other night I dreamt I had a baby girl and decided to name her Gorillia, and through out my dream I was telling ppl about it :wacko: gah I dunno where that came from :haha:


Jo, I hafta wait 4 weeks til my 19 week scan :) but then I don't think I will get a scan after that :(


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-Im feeling pretty good today and actually now im more calm during this wait period because i got so much stuff to worry about at this moment so its making time fly and cant wait for your scan!

Jo-Cant wait for your scan either :thumbup:

Ashley-Cant wait for update bump pics and your scan. Gorillia :rofl: thats funny.

AFM, im currently on cd51/6dpo today. My temp today was 99.2F so it was a rise by .4 :happydance: Hopefully it was an implantation dip but we wont know until i test :thumbup: DH and I didnt bd last night. DH was very tired so i let him sleep. He needs his rest since he worked pretty much 12+ hr shift from mon-today. So i let him get his rest. Im feeling refreshed this morning. I have to work today unfortunately boooo. I have to get there early and im going to be the last to leave booooo grrrr :growlmad: :haha: I have started taking the prenatals and i must say they are pretty darn good. They are small so easy to swallow and they dont taste bad at all. And all i take is one a day. Plus, i got 240 for only $8 now thats a deal :thumbup: My bbs and everything still hurt but i put on a bigger bra so now im comfortable. No cramping too. Dont know what yesterday's cramping was all about. Well i added today's temp on my chart so you ladies can check it out if you want too. It's pretty crazy if i do get a bfp this time around because for 1) i got pregnant in february the first time, 2) i found out in march, 3) i had a whacky cycle before i fell pregnant and 4) my edd was nov. 16th and seeing that i o'd late..my edd would be nov. 17th.....weird huh :blush: So now its all a waiting game....:coffee:


----------



## samanthax

Aww bless! least your a nice girlfriend/wife.. If my man is tired.. tuff hes got to please me first lol! 

My tempture has risen aswell..Ill have a look at yours if you want to look at mine.. been busy today... 4 load of washing cleaned the bathroom, bedroom and also the kitchen! haven't got nothing to do! 
hope everyone is fine! 

xx


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, yea I found that the target brand prenatals were so much better then the organic ones :haha: sorry but I just need a coating for my vitamins without one its *gags*


samantha I looked at your chart and it looks like you haven't ov'd yet... :)


----------



## mzswizz

Samantha :rofl: I use to be that way but I know that my husband works long and he gets very tired so i just have to let him rest and I know i will get my bd reward for letting him rest later :rofl: And how long is your cycle usually? You do have a nice temp rise there. What cd do you usually ov? Sorry for all the questions :blush:

Ashley-Yeah i got mines at walmart and its doing its job. Which reminds me..i got to eat so i can take one before work. And 6dpo and got a .4 temp rise so hopefully all the cramping was implantation yesterday but who knows.


----------



## boxxey

No spotting since yestetday amd no af but dull cramps and a massive headache.....guess we will wait and see


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-im saying bfp for you until proven otherwise :thumbup:


----------



## sheeps24

Hi everyone just a quick check in before i go to work .. Any bfps yet?!

Afm I am now 15/16 dpo and af is 4/5 days late! I will hopefully be testing later when im with oh! Im very excited although i dont want to get my hopes up 2 much!


----------



## mzswizz

Holly-eeeekkk so excited for you...will be waiting.

AFM, now im having cramping again.


----------



## AC1987

I know what you mean about getting your hopes too high... but I think it might be your bfp! :happydance:

Patrice I bet you're gonna be the next to get a bfp!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I hope so :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

oooh exciting stuff sheeps! I have to wait 4 weeks too ashley then no more scans for me booo :( 

I am sooo covinced im having a girl i will we well suprised if its a boy!


----------



## skyraaa

ooh holly good luck 4 when u test defo sounds promising do u feel any differant ?:) 

lol jo and ashley id piss myself if i see a lil willy on the screen when i go 4 my scan id b like hayley ur sexing skills r shite :)


----------



## AC1987

I'm not getting a gender one done as I want it to be a surprise however I REALLY want a girl, and my dh really wants a boy, i bet its gonna be a boy but will find out once he/she is born :)


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> I'm not getting a gender one done as I want it to be a surprise however I REALLY want a girl, and my dh really wants a boy, i bet its gonna be a boy but will find out once he/she is born :)

god u have the patience of a saint dont think i cud do it it wud do my head in not knowing lol b nice surprise tho x


----------



## boxxey

On to cycle 3 ladies af is here :-(


----------



## AC1987

I'm so sorry boxxy!! that sucks...




AHHH guys my appetite is back in a big way now.. i find myself ALWAYS hungry and wanting to eat! Well I'm full for maybe... 45 mins then I wanna eat again :haha: Do you think its the baby wanting more food or my body decided it wants to get big?


----------



## skyraaa

awwww sorry boxxey :( hope u catch that eggy next cycle x

ashley i think its defo baby ;) thats wot i always say anyway :) now off to eat a massive cream cake yummm


----------



## AC1987

I just exhausted myself :haha: I did some prenatal pilates, I bought a dvd so tried it out the first time this afternoon, I only did one 10 min segment and I feel so drained now. I plan on being able to get to do the full dvd of exercise in a few weeks :D


----------



## mzswizz

Boxxey-i really thought it wasnt af


----------



## boxxey

Me too but its ok im gunna try again


----------



## mzswizz

I've been feeling on and off crampy all day today. Not a good feeling.

Boxxey-thats the pma!!


----------



## boxxey

Pma?


----------



## mzswizz

pma means positive mental attitude :thumbup:

ok ladies update..i took an opk and i have definately o'd :happydance: 

Here's the pic...


Also, when i went to the bathroom..i had loads of creamy discharge. BUTTTTT, it looked like it was pinkish discharge :shrug: I have been crampy today also so who knows whats going on. Will try and take my temp tomorrow morning (dh is off :haha: ) but will not do an opk because its going to be a busy day tomorrow. And now the cramps are back again. Hoping this means bfp. I am home finally so yay. DH and I are off tomorrow so if i dont update on here tomorrow...I will do it for sure on Sunday.


----------



## boxxey

gl hun


----------



## samanthax

good luck! xx


----------



## bbn2

How is everyone? I have not been on in a while. I decided to stay in the game this cycle I am on cd16. I can't wait to start using my digital ovulation tests. I will probably start testing on cd18 or so. I am back on my healthy ways and eating the same way when I was preggers with my son. No sugar and lower in carbs. I had to eat that way for my insulin resistance and gestational diabetes. I also have a crazy confession to make I use coupons and i had some really good coupons for huggies and pullups and purchased them for almost half off. I figure it will safe money down the road if I can find them for that cheap. Not much going on today just me and my son hanging out and gonna do some shopping. My dh has to work weekends and it sucks but we deal with it. He installs dish network satelite service so weekends are a must. But him having that job is what ables me to stay home and raise babies :) Ok, I am really starting to ramble sorry so gotta go


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies I didnt test last night but i have just tested now. I didnt need to pee much so it took a while to show and it had one line but in my eyes you could see the top of a very faint line and after a few minutes you could see it a bit more. The only hpt i have left is a digital clear blue one do you think I should use that one later?


----------



## AC1987

Bbn good luck! :) Aww I know what you mean, I get to stay home cause my Dh works too its nice :D


sheeps!!! I wanna see a pic!! Post one we'll squint for u :haha:


----------



## sheeps24

Right sorry for the awful picture I only have my phone not my camera and this is about 15 mins after I think maybe longer. Im not sure what it is as its only the top :S
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0099.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## AC1987

I see half a line i think... which I'm not sure if it can be considered a line or not. What test did you use? Maybe pick up some cheap tests before using the digital?


----------



## sheeps24

These are just internet cheapies and all together ive used about 6 of them and ive never had any sort of second line at all its confusing! And also I know it says not to read after 10 minutes because of evaps but i still have my used ones and none of them ever got evaps on them (the reason I kept them is because i have them in a secret place as I live with my mum and she dosent know!)


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd2 today. Yes AF came with vengeance. I had terrible cramps and bleeding heavily. So that means digi opks here i come yay :happydance: Also, im taking the prenatals too. So let's see what happens. Im not disappointed this time just happy i can start over fresh. Seems like now my AFs are going back to when i was younger with bad cramps and thats good because hopefully it means back to a normal 28 day cycle. Wish me luck for future cycles.


----------



## sheeps24

Good luck! Did you see my picture Patrice? Any advice/opinions? :D


----------



## skyraaa

holly maybe u didnt get enough pee on it lol think u shud do another defo looking promising :)

patrice not sure wot 2 say about af im glad u thinking positive we all behind u 4 next cycle obviously not while ur dtd :haha:

iv had a lovely day went 2 cinema with my daughter and my lil neices :) then met my mum and had a meal my mum was like wow u big 4 16weeks cheeky bitch lol


----------



## mzswizz

thanks hayley. speaking of dtd..dh and i did twice this morning.

holly-defo test again in the morning.


----------



## boxxey

Af is kicking my ass today


----------



## mzswizz

same here. terrible cramps


----------



## skyraaa

my 16 week bumpy :)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skyraaa

holly hav u tested yet im getting excited 4 u x


----------



## sheeps24

Well I tested and here are the results ...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0100.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0101.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sheeps24

The qualitys not great but it says 3+! I worked out I ovd 2 weeks ago though! Im in shock even though I might of been expecting it! I cant believe it!


----------



## bbn2

Congratulations Sheep


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: Yayyy!!! congrats sheeps!! finally another bfper :haha:


Hayley thats a lovely bump hmmph don't listen to other ppl :p pregnancy is the only time you can enjoy being big :winkwink:


Patrice I'm sorry AF came, and I hope its a short one this time not a 20 day long one!! :) Good luck with the next cycle!


I picked up 2 pregnancy books, one "What to expect when you're expecting" and "Eating Expectantly" :) however I do have a bad headache today from all the storms grr..


----------



## sheeps24

I just did a ticker like you and Hayley have to see what it says and it says 4 weeks so do doctors count it from your last period or from when you ovulated?


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: yay holly so happy 4 u awesome news :bfp: woooooo x

ashley thanks hun but im thinking i shud cut out the cakes lol xx


----------



## skyraaa

from ur last period :)


----------



## sheeps24

It might be too early to have a ticker but here we go! ...


----------



## sheeps24

Did any of you pregnant ladies feel sick really early on? This week i felt so poorly i thought i might have the flu or something and im feeling sick all the time


----------



## AC1987

I missed out on morning sickness, I just found first tri I lost my appetite, like it was just very hard for me to eat. :wacko: Also I was really tired alot..


----------



## mzswizz

holly-congrats i knew you were pregnant.

AFM, this cycle im going to continue taking the prenatals, temp and use the digi opks.


----------



## boxxey

Me too


----------



## samanthax

mzswizz how are you! how was yestuday? xx


----------



## skyraaa

holly yea felt shite at the start like quite dizzy ect its ur body getting used 2 ur new hormone lol x congrats again hunni xx


----------



## loobo83

wow congats holly. woo hoo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sheeps24

Thank you everyone! Still cant belive it and oh cant either I dont think he fully thought it through and he thought it would take ages! Just need to get round to telling parents now which I am worried about because im quite young!


----------



## skyraaa

how old r u holly? just tell them its a shock 4 u 2 and i know it sounds bad but say it wasnt planned x


----------



## AC1987

I can't believe I'm 16 weeks today!!.... it just dawned on me that in 4 weeks I'll be half way through my pregnancy...crazy!! 

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies. Im coming on here to inform you that I will be taking a break this cycle on BnB. Next AF is due on April 6th so will come on to let you ladies know how the cycle went. Im not going to use digi opks this cycle im just going to temp so if you want to keep up with the cycle..you can check out my chart in my signature. I think a little break is just what i need.


----------



## AC1987

:hugs: Patrice, best of luck! Sometimes taking a break is whats best... hope all is well! Hang in there :)


----------



## skyraaa

we will miss u patrice:cry: but if thats wot u need 2 do i understand :hugs: xxxx


----------



## samanthax

:cry:


mzswizz said:


> well ladies. Im coming on here to inform you that I will be taking a break this cycle on BnB. Next AF is due on April 6th so will come on to let you ladies know how the cycle went. Im not going to use digi opks this cycle im just going to temp so if you want to keep up with the cycle..you can check out my chart in my signature. I think a little break is just what i need.

:cry: good luck girl chin up! Is there any other way we can contact you, like MSN or yahoo or an email address i can contact you on or something! Im going to miss you! :hugs: 

:flower:


----------



## samanthax

mzswizz said:


> well ladies. Im coming on here to inform you that I will be taking a break this cycle on BnB. Next AF is due on April 6th so will come on to let you ladies know how the cycle went. Im not going to use digi opks this cycle im just going to temp so if you want to keep up with the cycle..you can check out my chart in my signature. I think a little break is just what i need.

:cry: good luck girl chin up! Is there any other way we can contact you, like MSN or yahoo or an email address i can contact you on or something! Im going to miss you! :hugs: 

:flower:


----------



## loobo83

will miss ya patrice - keep ur chin up - ur one of the most positive people i have met considering what you have been through. All good things come to those who wait. Lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skyraaa

im really sad feels like we hav lost 1 of our lil family on here :(:cry: i know patrice will b bk and bk with her bfp out of every1 i know she deserves it soooo much,,,, lets every body [-o&lt; that patrice is happy and shes blessed with a bfp :)


----------



## samanthax

we should do a group for her? :D xxx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. i will come in from to let you know about the tww etc. my email is [email protected] :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samanthax

I've sent you a email :) xx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks


----------



## samanthax

Its okay :) Hope everything is fine xxx


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

hey ladies how is everyone?

holly - CONGRATS!!! :D whoop whoop!

Patrice - hope everything is ok. we will all miss you, good luck with this cycle! Already looking forward to when you come back and say Ladies, it's happened! :-D 

Hayley & Ash - wow....I can't believe how far along you guys are! It seems like only yesterday you got your bfps!!! :D

Update: I don't know why, but I've been feeling like I did when i was preg before but I've noticed that i'm starting to feel sick in the mornings.... hmmm I'm hoping this is it! Trying not to get my hopes up as oh and I only dtd once this month :/ how bad is that? once in the whole month...hmmmm :( never mind. I've told him that if i am preg then he has super sperm LOL :D but yea, been getting it all! Headaches, sore bbs, cramps in legs, seeming to be tired ALOT of the time atm and i've been feeling some pulling around my tummy button plus the feeling sick in the mornings.... Soooo fx'd! but as i've said I doubt it is it, its prob just me making them up in my head LOL but AF is due in 3 days! scary stuff! 

sorry for rambling there, just needed to get it out! :D


----------



## AC1987

Hey Katie... katie thats your name right? Sorry so many names i get confused, anyways that would be crazy if you got pregnant by just dtding ONCE! :haha:


Patrice I'll email u too! :) 

Samantha how are u? 

So hope everyones doing well... I made tacos for dinner yummm!


----------



## sheeps24

Hi ladies well thats parents told and my oh's sister as shes my bestie and she has a 1 and half year old and still has old pushchair and lots of stuff we can have! I have been so stressed this past couple of hours but its done now so its like a weight lifted!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

lol yeah, my name is Katie  and i know right? my tummy is feeling sooo sore tonight. It's never felt like this before. I don't know whats going on hehehe. but even though I keep hoping that I am, i'm betting i'm not :(

ooo tacos...that's making me hungry even though I had a HUGE lunch!

Ooo gosh. I hope everything went ok for you Holly. Even though we are trying, I sometimes worry about the parents' reaction to the news! *hugs* still congrats. I bet you are soo happy right now! :-D

xoxo


----------



## samanthax

hey girls! im fine thank you, hope all is well down your end, i left my temp thing at my ohther half house :(


----------



## sheeps24

Patrice - We will miss you :(

Thank you Katie! I just got home from oh's house and my mum was just stood in the kitchen looking at me I feel like she disaproves but she was younger than me when she had her first baby (im 19) I just hope those of them that are shocked will just get over it soon


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies!! 

I think I'm gonna crack down today and finally try to do my pilates dvd :haha: 

I'm DYING to buy baby stuff but my dh is still saying no grrrrr...


----------



## mzswizz

just coming on here to let you know this cycle's plan. DH and I both agreed on this plan so i am happy for that. Well we are going to dtd every day until next AF due date. I am also going to temp vaginally. DH and I both agreed to that. He says..its going to kill 2 birds with 1 stone...seeing that the temp will say for sure we o'd and dtd every day is covering all our bases :thumbup: I do have around 5 or 6 opks left so will use those around the time of ov but not using digis this time around. Soooo i got my FF mobile app, my cycle tracker app (which is just like ff but is more in depth), my thermometer, my prenatals and our commitment to dtd every day. So let's see if this cycle is successful. We have 32 days left in my cycle so let's make a baby :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi guys! Been awhile since I popped in here. Hope all is going well. Patrice, we will all miss you and hope that you will return very soon with good news! Just so you know, you have another friend in the boat since my body is pretty messed up too. I'm 3 days late on my period and it was a bfn 3 days ago. Went to an ob doctor and he did an ultrasound, nothing. He said it might be too small, so my last hope is the hcg test results. If that also comes back negative, I will discuss with husband about taking a break.


----------



## hello_kitty

mzswizz said:


> just coming on here to let you know this cycle's plan. DH and I both agreed on this plan so i am happy for that. Well we are going to dtd every day until next AF due date. I am also going to temp vaginally. DH and I both agreed to that. He says..its going to kill 2 birds with 1 stone...seeing that the temp will say for sure we o'd and dtd every day is covering all our bases :thumbup: I do have around 5 or 6 opks left so will use those around the time of ov but not using digis this time around. Soooo i got my FF mobile app, my cycle tracker app (which is just like ff but is more in depth), my thermometer, my prenatals and our commitment to dtd every day. So let's see if this cycle is successful. We have 32 days left in my cycle so let's make a baby :haha:

Sounds like a stellar plan Patrice! I wish you the best of luck! If only my hubby was as committed as yours.:happydance:


----------



## AC1987

hello kitty, awww hopefully its a bfp! 


patrice that sounds like a great plan!!


WAAA I think i felt more movement and it was just weird... :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

yay for feeling movement


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies.....still have af shes kicking my ass.......i so have sore bbs headaches and feel pukey.....not sure why during af i feel this way.....also dizzy hope af leaves so we can try this baby makin asap lol


----------



## mzswizz

when is af suppose to leave for you boxxey


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: are you back patrice!? :D:D 

boxxy hope your af leaves soon :) feel better!



mmmmm I'm eating some lemon cake I made!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Unfortunately no :hugs: But if it makes you feel better. Im coming back once i enter the tww which should be in 2 weeks or so :thumbup: I just had to inform the other threads because i totally forgot and they were worried about me :dohh:


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies! Small update i rang the doctors today and they asked me over the phone if i smoke or take medication for any problems so i said no and tey said i seem healthy so i dont need an appointment, Is that normal? 

Also i think im going to tell work tomoro do you think its too early? the only reason im telling them so early is because my job involves standing on the till and stocking shelves which involves alot of lifting


----------



## samanthax

Besst to tell them! I have to tell my tutor ASAP, because im standing... all the time etc.. So yeah i would do the same! xx


----------



## boxxey

Af is usually 4-7 days so she shall go anytime now


----------



## samanthax

I wish men had periods! ¬¬


----------



## AC1987

Samantha Me too, then they could sympathize!


Holly, yes my first appt wasn't until I was further along, I remember cause I was so worried about how I had to wait such a long time. 



So today I'm hopefully gonna go to a show to watch one of my fave singers perform :happydance: HOPING my DH remembers that is, as its a 3 hours drive away :D


----------



## boxxey

Af is gone


----------



## sheeps24

Ahh have fun Ashley!

Afm i have told my boss today and the other boss's there and there keeping it a secret from everyone else but i was sooo nervous but she was really cool about it and shes known me for years and shes good friends with my mum and she just said as long as your happy which iam. My and other half have decided to tell people it was an accident after how a few people reacted itl just be easier this way, I wake up every morning and think its a dream i still cant believe it and oh wants me 2 do one more test just to make sure!


----------



## samanthax

Lol, that would be so cute! Also! I hope I ovuate tomorrow! If i ovuate tomorrow would that mean I bed the same night? xx


----------



## Looneycarter

Congrats sheeps....how are you ladies doing??? Sorry haven't been on in a while but me nd baby is good besides losing weight nd constantly vomiting nd now i have a stupid cold that mke vomiting worse


----------



## josephine3

Wow sheeps I missed your bfp!!! Congrats sooo happy for you! This is such a lucky thread lol.. patrice we will mis you! Maybe a break is what u need - i got preg on my break lol 
I gotta get back to work but hope everyone is doing good!!


----------



## sheeps24

Thank you :)


----------



## AC1987

Ahh I'm SO sleepy today, had fun at the concert last night :D however it was a late night didn't get to bed til after midnight. 

How are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## samanthax

AC1987- im fine thank you, how are you? got a headache waiting for my otherhalf to pick me up.. shall i take my tempture as soon im at his x


----------



## boxxey

AC1987 said:


> Ahh I'm SO sleepy today, had fun at the concert last night :D however it was a late night didn't get to bed til after midnight.
> 
> How are all of you ladies doing?

What concert did u go see..........today is nice out its 12 celsus and the snow is melting.......today is my first day of no af or spotting :-D
My kittens r almost 7 months old amd going into heat there meowing sounds like a baby tryimg to sleep afyer nights is impossible


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hello hello hello

Got back from my trip to the coast today. Sooooo much to catch up on!

Holly.......yaaaaaayyy! Congrats. So happy for you! Well done girl!

Patrice...not sure if you'll get this message but good luck for this cycle. Yes, we will def miss you but you gotta do what you gotta do. Best of luck.

Well, I've had a lovely relaxing few days staying with s-I-law by the coast. I managed to squeeze in a few opks and got a positive opk on cd20 in the morning. Think I'm getting o pains right now...cd21. I'm so pleased as I thought it would never come but also a bit concerned that I may have a short luteal phase as my last 2 cycles were 27 and 28 days. Not going to stress to much. Hopefully we have dtd enough so time will tell.

Erica, nice to see you back. Hope you are ok apart from the vomiting...bleurgh!

Boxxey, sorry af decided to show up...what a bitch. Good luck for next cycle.

Hayley, loving your new bump pic by the way. I've come back from my holiday and have been eating like a horse...I'm sure my stomach looks like yours at the mo, minus the baby of course! Can't wait to get a preggo belly!


----------



## AC1987

Samantha, I'm doing good, headaches SUCK!! booo! hope u get over yours



Boxxy, I saw Lights! the canadian singer, I'm sure you've heard her songs "February Air" "Ice", etc.. :)

Sarah, awww I wanna go on a vacation :) Hope you had a good trip!


----------



## boxxey

Yes i know who that is.......sounds like it was a great time


----------



## sheeps24

Does anybody know where Sarina went?


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning ladies,
I hope you are all well, sorry I keep doing a disappearing act, although I hav been reading all your posts.
Congratulations Sheeps, so happy for you!
Patrice-Hope this cycle goes well for you, see you when you're back.

I haven't really got any news, my friend moved out the Saturday before last, I'd like to say we have made the most of dtd but we haven't really. I was in Paris last weekend for the same friends 30th bday, which was amazing! Dtd last night and hoping to pounce again tonight!
X


----------



## samanthax

AC1987 said:


> Samantha, I'm doing good, headaches SUCK!! booo! hope u get over yours
> 
> 
> 
> Boxxy, I saw Lights! the canadian singer, I'm sure you've heard her songs "February Air" "Ice", etc.. :)
> 
> Sarah, awww I wanna go on a vacation :) Hope you had a good trip!

Yeah it sucks... question who ever does OPK tests.. I should ovulate on saturday.. should I get at least a faint line by now? as im fertile? x


----------



## AC1987

Hey Blondie awww paris?! I wanna go there :haha:


Samantha, I'm not that familiar with opks... but from what I understand if theres even a faint line you're fertile.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley, it was amazing, lots of lovely food and wine. We went up the Eiffel Tower then to the Moulin Rouge which was such fun. I'd defo recommend going.

I'm goingto try and make more of an effort to write more, just been so slack recently. 

I'm currently on cd17, I think I ovulated on Saturday as I was getting some pulling pains kind of like period pains. Dtd the Tuesday before so not sure of it would have worked. Ahh well, there is always next month! X x


----------



## samanthax

Im just going to have sex everynight! I hadd my legs up for an hour after we Bding.. And yet they little wankers still came out! well annoyed (Sorry for my langague) x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> Im just going to have sex everynight! I hadd my legs up for an hour after we Bding.. And yet they little wankers still came out! well annoyed (Sorry for my langague) x

This may be a bit TMI, but we always make sure I orgasm after my OH, the contractions seem to help me hang onto those spermies a bit longer! And then I put my feet up LOL :winkwink:


----------



## tmmommy07

rmsh1 said:


> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> Im just going to have sex everynight! I hadd my legs up for an hour after we Bding.. And yet they little wankers still came out! well annoyed (Sorry for my langague) x
> 
> This may be a bit TMI, but we always make sure I orgasm after my OH, the contractions seem to help me hang onto those spermies a bit longer! And then I put my feet up LOL :winkwink:Click to expand...

Actually, that's not completely off base! When women have an orgasm, it actually produces enzymes that help the slower swimmers by thinning the cervical mucus. It's actually one of the tips to trying to conceive a boy! 

Also, try cough medicine...sounds strange but here is a quote from What to Expect.com, "Expectorants not only loosen up mucus in your chest, they're also able to loosen up cervical mucus, and looser cervical mucus is easier for sperm to hitch a ride in. Just read the ingredients carefully: Some cough medicines also contain an antihistamine - and that's an ingredient that, not surprisingly, dries up mucus of all varieties, thus giving sperm a hard time."


----------



## rmsh1

Yep I am trying Robitussin this cycle!


----------



## tmmommy07

It's funny because we tried for 9 months to get pregnant with my son...the one cycle I did get pregnant, I was sick and taking Robitussin. Then, I read this article this time and thought it couldn't hurt to try and wham bam thank you ma'am - I got pregnant first month!


----------



## AC1987

rmsh1 omg your cat looks like mine!!


I never took cough syrups I did however take evening primrose I found that gave me alot of cm!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0026.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Blondie....forgot your name and will take me ages to traipse back through the posts! Welcome back though! Fingers crossed for you.....yay to getting your place back to yourselves!! 

Samantha, wow to having your legs up for that long! I get bored after 5 mins. Even if I try and read or something, I just cant stay put for that long!! Let's hope you catch that egg.


Hope everyone is ok. I'm so annoyed that my holiday is over and had to go back to work today :( On a brighter note, I'm 1dpo today so officially in the tww! Wahoo!


----------



## samanthax

tmmommy07 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> Im just going to have sex everynight! I hadd my legs up for an hour after we Bding.. And yet they little wankers still came out! well annoyed (Sorry for my langague) x
> 
> This may be a bit TMI, but we always make sure I orgasm after my OH, the contractions seem to help me hang onto those spermies a bit longer! And then I put my feet up LOL :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, that's not completely off base! When women have an orgasm, it actually produces enzymes that help the slower swimmers by thinning the cervical mucus. It's actually one of the tips to trying to conceive a boy!
> 
> Also, try cough medicine...sounds strange but here is a quote from What to Expect.com, "Expectorants not only loosen up mucus in your chest, they're also able to loosen up cervical mucus, and looser cervical mucus is easier for sperm to hitch a ride in. Just read the ingredients carefully: Some cough medicines also contain an antihistamine - and that's an ingredient that, not surprisingly, dries up mucus of all varieties, thus giving sperm a hard time."Click to expand...




> Sarah Lou 80 Blondie....forgot your name and will take me ages to traipse back through the posts! Welcome back though! Fingers crossed for you.....yay to getting your place back to yourselves!!
> 
> Samantha, wow to having your legs up for that long! I get bored after 5 mins. Even if I try and read or something, I just cant stay put for that long!! Let's hope you catch that egg.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I'm so annoyed that my holiday is over and had to go back to work today On a brighter note, I'm 1dpo today so officially in the tww! Wahoo!

Sorry girls if it was to much infomation but i got annoyed 
update: Try laying down on your side.. i didnt feel any leakage and that, yeah i felt my bolld rushing to my head it was horrible not doing it again xx 

Fingercross! Sarah x


----------



## skyraaa

hello ladies really sorry i havent been on much hope u all doing ok and lotsof baby making going on :) 
holly i hav no idea where sarina is maybe il pm her check shes ok :)

boxxey yay 4 af being over :happydance:

sam i didnt lay with my legs up 4 more then a min oh wud laugh at me lol i think u always gonna get some naughty spermys come out but the stronger 1s will go up :)

afm i woken with a bloody headache but cant b pissed off 2day iv got my gender scan at 11.30:happydance: im starting 2 get nervous now il post the pics whn i get bk and hopeully i can tell u the sex if bubs lets us look lol x


----------



## rmsh1

AC1987 said:


> rmsh1 omg your cat looks like mine!!
> 
> 
> I never took cough syrups I did however take evening primrose I found that gave me alot of cm!

My avatar is very cute but unfortunately he wasnt mine! We cant have cats in our current flat, so I make do with petting all the neighbourhood cats, and this is a random cat that wanted to play. I took a pic cos of his great eyes!!

I have bought some EPO to try out next cycle if this one proves to be BFN


----------



## samanthax

i hope ive done it im going to take a OPK again can i take it any time?


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Sarah, my name is Susi.

Hayley-I can't wait to hear what you're having, how exciting!!

I wanted to dtd last night but I fell asleep instead, oops! I'm going to make the most of our quiet weekend!! ;0)

Happy Friday ladies x x


----------



## AC1987

Hayley i'm excited to hear what you're having!! :D

Hope all you other ladies are doing well and catching the egg!


I'm so tired this morniing... I'm counting down the days til my next scan! Its in 3 weeks time :happydance:


----------



## Blondiejay

It'll fly by Ashley I'm sure, i can't beleive how far you are already, it only feels like yesterday you got your bfp! X


----------



## AC1987

Hayley saw your post in 2nd tri... so wanted to say CONGRATS!! here :D ahhaha and awwww :)


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies hows everyone


----------



## skyraaa

thank u ashley i knew it lol x for those who havent seem im having a baby girl!!! :) il put pics up later i cant stop smiling :)


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I'm secretly hoping mine is a girl too. However my dh is SO set that its a boy I'm starting to believe its gonna be a boy too.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Boxxey, I'm well just waiting for my bus home. Going to have a bottle of wine and my oh is making his speciality...spaghetti bolognaise, yum! 

Aww Hayley, brilliant!! :0)

X


----------



## AC1987

Susi :) Drink the bottle for me k? ahhaa i would LOVE some alcohol.. I even wanna go to this pub for St patricks day but my dh is all like "We're not going somewhere and not drinking" grrr..


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww I'll raise my glass to you. 

My oh is Irish and I think a couple of his friends are coming over from Ireland, think
I might make myself scarce X


----------



## AC1987

Hayley, patrice told me to tell you congrats!! 

Also keep patrices mother in law in your prayers she just had heart surgury!!



So I'm at my in laws for the weekend with the dh. And the toilet is broken grrr and i hafta pee REALLY badly yet they're watching a game and not fixing it boooo!


----------



## samanthax

Aww bless! Ill mail her now! xx


----------



## skyraaa

awww bless patrice hope shes ok xx

heres a couple of pics of our pink baby :)

im soooo in love :) x
 



Attached Files:







7 week scan 2.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7









17 week scan.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## samanthax

Aww them photos are lovely! xxx


----------



## skyraaa

samanthax said:


> Aww them photos are lovely! xxx

thank u sam gonna b awesome having 2 girls x


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies for all your prayers. Right now my MIL is in the SI ICU and will remain there for 3 days. She had a triple bypass surgery done and they said due to high cholesterol and diabetes...it caused plaque which pretty much blocked all her blood vessels and led to only 3% blood flow. Thank God she caught it when she did because she could have died. She is still unconscious and they said they will slowly start waking her up as time goes by. But for now they are letting her rest. She is still in the first critical 24 hours. It was an emotional time but we got through it. We will be going to visit her after work. DH, myself and his aunt will ride together to see whats going on. Sad to see her in such a state but thanking God that she was able to get this procedure done and save her life.


----------



## skyraaa

get well soon patrices mum my thoughts and prayers r with u xx


----------



## skyraaa

just found this thought it was funny lol
 



Attached Files:







funny.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

lol that is hilarious :rofl:


----------



## samanthax

LOL, thats funny! xx


----------



## sheeps24

Hi everyone

Hayley - Congrats!!
Patrice - Hope she will be ok! xx

Afm I have been soooo tired I didnt think I would feel this tired and run down! Feeling pretty sick 24/7 and heartburns a bitch! But in about 6 weeks we will get to see our little baby so excited! :D


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies! :)

LOL! Hayley I showed that pic to my DH and I'm like "I now know how easter eggs are made look!!" :haha::haha:

Patrice hoping your mil is recovering well :) 


Holly, its so exciting seeing the baby for the first time on the screen :happydance:


I've been having horrible stretching pains in my stomach area... I guess that must be the bump trying really hard to pop out :haha: but wow I feel like I'm being stretched and theres no relief!


----------



## mzswizz

MIL is conscious and responsive just in alot of pain. DH and i dtd last night and he said he saw some pink spotting :shrug: I had cramping all day yesterday too so i dont know


----------



## Blondiejay

Patrice, I hope your mil makes a speedy recovery x


----------



## sheeps24

AC1987 said:


> Good morning ladies! :)
> 
> LOL! Hayley I showed that pic to my DH and I'm like "I now know how easter eggs are made look!!" :haha::haha:
> 
> Patrice hoping your mil is recovering well :)
> 
> 
> Holly, its so exciting seeing the baby for the first time on the screen :happydance:
> 
> 
> I've been having horrible stretching pains in my stomach area... I guess that must be the bump trying really hard to pop out :haha: but wow I feel like I'm being stretched and theres no relief!

I have a question for you :D You might of seen I said that I work on a till and when I have been stood up for a hour or more Just under where my bra lies in the centre of my chest where my ribs are really starts to ache so much and gets really uncomfortable it makes me feel like ive been doing sit ups or something! Did you ever get this?


----------



## AC1987

Errmm I have the feeling where it feels like my bra wire is constantly digging into me, yet when I got sized apparently I was the same size. :wacko: I know I've always been achy from the start. Like I got off easy with no morning sickness but I still am achy. :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Hope everyones weekend is good......im at work :-( till 7 am..........nothing unusal happening with me......im charting my temps and doing opt ill keep yas posted


----------



## samanthax

boxxey, how can you do mornings shifts! i was wondering if you could check my chart :flower: x


----------



## boxxey

I work all night sometimes and well all times of the day i guess.....lol.....i can look im not the best as this is the first time i lve charted


----------



## samanthax

ahh how the hell can you do it!?! 

thank-you.. ill look at yours too  x


----------



## boxxey

I just do.........it looks like you o'ed in the last few days but again i have just started temping


----------



## boxxey

I love night shift i sleep better during the day


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning!
Argh I'm a bit stressed this morning. At work me and this other girl are the only people that can do our job. She started at the beginning of the year and we get on sooo much. She has just told me she has missed her period by a couple of days and is having clear discharge (she has one kid already). I don't think she will keep it as she is seperated from her husband (but still living in the same house) and has been seeing this guy for the last couple of months. Also her family are very religious and she thinks it would split the family up even more.
I'm going to get her a test at lunch and we will go from there. If she does want to keep it then there is no way I can be pregnant at the same time, we both can't be off work the same time. 
I'll keep you posted. X


----------



## loobo83

Hiya Ladies,

Patrice - Really hope the MIL makes a quick recovery. sending my love:hugs:

Hayley - congrats on the wee girly missus. so exciting. i cant wait to get mine now. wonder if my gut feeling will be right like yours??? xx

AFM - noth:hugs:ing new really ladies, got myself a doppler and have been listening into bubs for the past few days. its amazing. never used one with the last 2 as i was a nervous wreck. still am lol but defo feel better knowing my bubs is fine. 
Came in from hanging washing out yesterday to a hall full of talc - looked like it had been bloody snowing. Reece was to blame and it took me around half hour to clean up. i was not amused lol. 

Hope you all are well xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AC1987

Hi everyone!!

Samantha I looked at your chart, looks like you're about to ov, or you just did.

Boxxy good luck this month :)

Susi.. awww sorry to hear whats happening :(

Louise(sorry if thats not your name :haha:) ahhh kids can be so busy at times!! Whens your next scan? :)

2 more weeks and 4 days til my next scan!! Sooooo anxious I feel like this time is just dragging :haha: Also very sleepy today.


----------



## sheeps24

Im a sweet pea!!


----------



## samanthax

thank you girls! well hope its safe because i have had sex since wednesday till lastnight.. ( I'm at home now) won't see him till wednesday x


----------



## josephine3

Hi everyone!! Im missing you all soooo much having no internet at home... im just at the library... trouble is I post on here then by the time I get back i have noooo idea where my last post might be to find replies :dohh: I feel sooo alone without bnb in the evenings :( 

Hayley I did see you were right and its a girl! wooo instinct was right! Im sure mine will be too, I might not believe them if they say boy! Did you pay for a private gender scan I see you have some 3d pics?

patrice hope your mother in law recovers well xx

As for me Im feeling fine today! Just got my hair cut ( god knows it needed it ) and my mom bought me some maternity jeans today they are sooooo comfortable!! Also she got me some t-shirts from mothercare, i felt a bit bad tho when it came to ike £84!! I did offer to give her some money towards it but she was having none of it bless her. At least I have some clothes to wear now!
Im also feeling some movements from baby! Over the past few days they are really getting to be definite moves instead of just 'hmmm maybe's' and today was the strongest yet! Woo! So bizarre tho... its really odd! xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Ahh Jo it's great your little sweet potato I moving, does it feel like butterflies?

The girl I work with did a First Response test (the one you can test 6 days before your missed period), she is about 3 days late and it came back negative. Although AF has arrived and she had unprotected last week and Sunday. She is defo going on the poll or having the cool fitted!! She is going to do another test this morning.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sheeps24 said:


> Im a sweet pea!!


Yay!!!


----------



## AC1987

Jo, I kno what you mean I haven't had any DEFINITE oh yea thats movement yet. Lately its more like "is that it?" :wacko: I thought it was supposed to get stronger the further you are along, however with me I still don't feel anything strong yet. 

We're getting warmer temps all this week so bring on the cleaning!! Also packing too :) I'm hoping that if I pack it'll mean we're actually gonna move instead of just "talk about it" ugh! :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck with the packing Ashley.

The girl I work with still hasn't had her AF yet!

I'm wondering whether to do an early test, I really don't want to get my hopes up at all but for the last couple of days I have felt a weird sensation in my ovaries. Kind of like a pulling sensation, I usually have this when I'm ovulating or when AF is here. This morning i've felt a little nauseous but that could be the latte i had this morning or the curry i had last night. AF is due on Sunday. I know you can get the first response tests which can tell you 6 days before af. But I haven't got sore boobs (I never do even when af is here) or any other symptoms. Hmm.


----------



## AC1987

The tww is the worse susi!! Maybe you'll get it this time :)


I haven't seen anyone else posting in a while, how is everyone?


----------



## Blondiejay

I'm sure I'm not but I'm going to do an early test this afternoon just to be sure. 

I was having problems yesterday trying to post on here, I kept getting a message pop up saying something was wrong and maintenance work was being carried out.


----------



## mzswizz

hey ladies. Hows everyone? Well afm im on cd13...im still temping and dtd every day. MIL is doing fine and she should be out of the SICU in no time :thumbup: Going to start testing with opks today and see what happens. I am getting close to ov day which should be in 6 days so we shall see.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Patrice, that's great news about your mil. The good vibes worked! :0)


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it really has. Cant wait for ov time. I take my prenatals faithfully every day. One every morning after breakfast. DH and I have been keeping our word and have been dtd every day. Im temping every morning now too. So everything is going good on our end :thumbup: Hopefully this means a baby in the making. I have noticed that I get cramps in both my ovaries every day and my temp dropped again today :shrug: This is the first time i have been cramping every day throughout my cycle so i have no clue whats going on. Going to take an opk today and see what happens. I should be o'ing next week but i dont know if im going to end up o'ing earlier or not. I just hope i ov. Atleast this time..i can actually see when and IF i ov. Also, cant really check cm because we dtd every day so dont know which is which :blush: Oh well..i think opks and temping is enough to get the job done. But these cramps really get me thinking.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, I'm glad your mil is gonna be released soon! Wishing her a speedy recovery :) Wow... you have got so much energy to dtd every day... wow I have been slacking big time in that area :haha: Poor dh I bet he can't wait til the baby is born! 


Maternity clothes are so fashionable now, I love it :) I wanna get some summer dresses... 
Ok one thing I'm really not fond of is the constipation!! tmi sorry! :haha:

Susi, yea it was doing that to me too yesterday I just thought it was only me that it was having problems for.


----------



## mzswizz

i was trying to get on too but it was shutdown..yesterday was the 2nd day it was shut down due to maintenance. And most of the time we dont have the energy :haha: Usually we dtd before bed which has been around 12am lately :dohh: And then therefore we can just fall fast asleep. But we got to get back to going to bed earlier than that.


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies......i have the worst pressure in my back ever.......pain on the right, my temp dropped alot....check out my chart im upliading my opt


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-i see the overlay chart..is that the chart you talking about?


----------



## boxxey

The one from FF is that the o e u wanna look at?


----------



## mzswizz

yes


----------



## boxxey

How do i get the full chart up


----------



## mzswizz

ok when you click on my chart on the website and it pulls up the chart...you then go to the top of the page and you should see the sharing link. You click sharing and its going to bring down a drop box. Click get code. Then its going to open a window with the code. Highlight and click copy on the bb code. Then paste it on your signature and click save. It should work then.


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls hope everything is okay! 

Sorry i haven't been on as much.. the internet went down ( well BnB) 

hope everyone is okay
and baby dust! <3


----------



## mzswizz

im on cd13 and this is my opk...hmm looks like it will be positive soon
 



Attached Files:







1331741973979.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## boxxey

Thats ehat i did


----------



## mzswizz

hmm is that the chart thats on your homepage


----------



## samanthax

it wont let me upload a photo... x


----------



## mzswizz

hmm i wonder why it wont let you samantha. maybe the finle is too large :shrug: i had just uploaded a photo of my opk not too long ago


----------



## boxxey

Hey i just took a CB opt ill upload the after 3 mins pic....let me know what u think


----------



## boxxey

CB opt after 5 mins what do ya think


----------



## Blondiejay

So I did the the test and it's bfn, I thought as much anyway. Also the girl at works af arrived this afternoon, yay it was such a relief for her.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all,

Sorry not been on much....I wrote a massive message yesterday trying to catch up with everyone and bnb deleted it and crashed on me! V annoying!

Hope all of you are well. Good news Patrice about the m I l and your opk looks almost there too. Yay.

Boxxey, I'm no expert but I reckon that's an almost positive opk so fx'd you should get a pos in the next dayor so....is this cd14 for you?

Well, afm, it's cd28/dpo 7 for me. No af as yet. I had a 27 and 28 day cycle last 2 months so, so far so good as I was stressing also that I may have a short luteal phase. If af does come, I want it to hold put for a day or 2 so I know I have a normal lp. I o'd on cd21 this time. Been having creamy cm, slightly sore bbs and mild af type cramping since 4dpo. Trying not to symptom spot but it just aint happening. 

Oh, I worked out that based on my longest previous cycle of 34 days, I would be a day late on my birthday (21st Mar). God, I really want to be able to test on my birthday and get my bfp!!


----------



## boxxey

No cd 13


----------



## AC1987

samanthax said:


> it wont let me upload a photo... x

How strange, maybe use photobucket?


----------



## boxxey

I hope you get a bfp on your bday:)


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-looks like it will get positive in a couple days or so.

Sarah-Yes im thinking it will be real soon that im going to ov. I suppose to ov in 6 days but it looks like i just might ov earlier than i think :happydance: Will see how tomorrow opk looks. And hope you get a bfp on your bday.


----------



## samanthax

Oh yes thats a good idea! thank you! x


----------



## samanthax

done it!

right darker one is saturday, one on top is friday, thursday, wednesday, and tuesday... 

x


----------



## mzswizz

so the bottom test is the most recent?


----------



## boxxey

Maybe we will O the sameday paterice and get bfps as well


----------



## mzswizz

that would be great. We are on the same cd. Im on cd13 just like you.


----------



## boxxey

Yeah maybe we will havedec babes


----------



## mzswizz

seeing that af started beginning of march..most likely if i conceive this time..i would be around the beginning of dec. which is good because my birthday is at the end of december so atleast baby would be an early birthday gift for me.


----------



## boxxey

Mine is dec22......i would be due dec8.....all my kids were 8-16 days early


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-my birthday is dec. 28th and i would be due dec. 14th if i get pregnant this cycle. So we are not far in birthday nor due date...thats pretty cool :thumbup: And i just noticed both my birthday and edd are exactly 6 days apart from your birthday and edd :shock: creepy!!


----------



## boxxey

Wow that is creepy......hope it works out


----------



## mzswizz

i know!!! fxed for the both of us.


----------



## AC1987

Awww good luck you two!! I hope you both get your bfps :D


----------



## boxxey

Thanks AC


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Ashley. 

AFM, i cooked salmon and white rice yummy. Hmm just thought about it...i have heard that certain fish increase your fertility and salmon is one of them. Hoping to get a bfp soon.


----------



## Blondiejay

Fingers crossed girls. X


----------



## mzswizz

thanks susi


----------



## samanthax

3rd one down is tuesday just gone x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> done it!
> 
> right darker one is saturday, one on top is friday, thursday, wednesday, and tuesday...
> 
> x

Yours look a bit like mine Sam, they never quite got positive... Wish I had kept my positive from last cycle. I have had a definite positive this month


----------



## samanthax

i ran out after tuesday.. its okay though just do temping.. not 100% accurate though :( xx


----------



## boxxey

Morning ladies, no bding last nigjt or this morning........we will tonight though........my 4 yr old has astjma and has been coughing lots, last night he spiked a fever and was have trouble breathing...we went to the ER he has a respiratory infection........poor fella


----------



## AC1987

awww noo :( hope your kids feeling better! How scary!! 


On a happy note me and my dh finally dtd!!! :happydance::happydance: :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Much better today :-D very scary......i have the starting of ewcm i havent had this in 3 yrs.......it streched about an inch.......is this mean im ovulating....or about to........my temp went up today


----------



## josephine3

Hi girls back again to the library for an update from me!!

Susi - it doesnt really feel like butterflies to me more like a tapping from the inside or a squiggly feeling hehe! 

Ashley - I know this was a while ago you posted about feeling like your underwire from your bra was digging in but incase u didnt know you're not supposed to wear underwired bras during pregnancy! Something to do with the formation of the milk ducts and it interferes..:shrug: maybe you'd find a non-wired a bit more comfy anyway. I've had to buy a few new bras now my old ones dont anywhere near fit me anymore!

Boxxey and patrice good luck hope you concieve those december babies this cycle!! Boxxey who is that in your picture I was wondering?

Im feeling those movements most days now when i sit still and relax - and when i use bnb at the library!!! It just did a lil squiggle for you guys! :) I feel soooo much better now I have some clothes that fit properly, Im still kinda embarrassed about showing my bump in public tho (not naked obviously but I mean by wearing figure hugging clothes) but Im trying to get used to it as it will be summer soon and I'll have no choice! At least I feel more confident in the maternity clothes rather than stretching my old tops over my belly and just feeling fat!! 
Hope you're all ok and I can catch up soon (might do a bit of shopping then pop back later hehe..)


----------



## Blondiejay

Boxxey, that must have been scary, glad he is ok today.

Ashley, Yay!!! 

Jo, I can't wait for that feeling. When I dream I'm pregnant I always feel it movin around.

Af is due for me on Sunday so no news really. I'm starting to really really want to try now. Before we were just going with the flow, no charts etc. But I've got a chart now on ff and know my fertile days so will pounce on my oh those days!!


----------



## boxxey

Thats my 9 yr old.........my opt is positive im gunna post a pic


----------



## boxxey

Here is cb and ic done at noon cd 14 looks positive to me


----------



## AC1987

Jo, yea I did end up buying a new bra, its wireless but still has padding so nothing shows :haha: I think I may end up buying somemore it was SO comfy :D And awww I wish I felt more movement... 

Boxxy looks like you're about to ovulate or are :) Good luck!



Ahhh I'm so full!! I just ate chick-fil-a :p mmmmm!


----------



## sheeps24

Hi ladies hope you are all well ..

Not alot of news on my end just that nasuea has got me 24/7 and its horrible I just dont know what to do with my self :(


----------



## sg0720

Hey ladies i know i havent been on in a long time. i have been busy and took a break

congratulations to all the new BFPs.

just wanted to stop by and say hello


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> Hey ladies i know i havent been on in a long time. i have been busy and took a break
> 
> congratulations to all the new BFPs.
> 
> just wanted to stop by and say hello

yay sarina u bk:happydance: hope u feeling ok its so gd 2 hav u bk hun :)

im feeling lots of movements and can finally get bubs hb on doppler near enough every time yay x


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning, hope you are all well. Happy Friday!

I've still got a pulling sensation around my left ovary, it's been like that for the last 4 days. Af is due on Sunday but I've never had this pulling sensation before. I do get bad period pains the day it arrives. No other symptoms though.


----------



## skyraaa

Blondiejay said:


> Morning, hope you are all well. Happy Friday!
> 
> I've still got a pulling sensation around my left ovary, it's been like that for the last 4 days. Af is due on Sunday but I've never had this pulling sensation before. I do get bad period pains the day it arrives. No other symptoms though.

oooh sounds promising any new sensations u aint felt b4 r promising il keep fx 4 u :) when u testing ?


----------



## Blondiejay

Well I tested 2 days ago but I got a bfn, pretty sure I'm 13dpo. I'm really debating whether to go to the shop now and get an early first response test just to be sure x


----------



## Blondiejay

Bfn :0( 

Never mind, there is always next month.


----------



## AC1987

Do you temp yet Susi? I saw you had a chart but no temps down. 

Aww hayley thats great! I was feeling movement last night and omg it felt weird... it felt like something rubbed up against me but from the inside, I was feeling my stomach but I guess babies not strong enough for me to feel it on the outside yet :)

I woke up twice last night to a really parched throat :( So been drinking alot of water... I go to the dentist today.


----------



## skyraaa

ur still in susi test again in a couple of days u may hav oed later then thought x

ashley so amazing aint it :) im actually enjoying being pregnant now second tri is alot better :) x


----------



## Blondiejay

No I don't temp, been thinking about using the ovulation tests. I really wanted to just see how it goes but after this week I really want to try properly. 

Hayley, the test was one of those 6days earlier then your missed period. I'm pretty sure I ovulated when I was in Paris as I had af type cramps for most of the day. 

Awe so happy for you being able to feel your littl'uns moving, I can't wait for that! :0)


----------



## boxxey

My opt was positive yesterday but my temp stayed the same this morning?


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry I can't help you Boxxey.

I've given in andjust ordered a basal thermometer, 16 ovulation tests, 4 pregnancy tests and a fsh test. 

I have a feeling I'll need your help when starting out!


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-my opk was positive yesterday too but my temp only dropped a little bit. so i guess we're gearing up for it :shrug:


----------



## boxxey

Im going to do an opt in 10 mins ill post a pic when im done


----------



## boxxey

Heres from today at 10:30am looks lighter then yesterday

 



Attached Files:







20120316_102452.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## boxxey

Those r both today top is 10 mins bottom in 3 mins


----------



## AC1987

sorry boxxy I'm not entirely sure what Im supposed to be looking for... I see 2 lines... but thats an opk so not familier.. sorry!!


Susi, lemme know if you need help with temping, I only did it for one month then got my bfp(not that temping made it happen:haha:)

Patrice good luck!!... opks are confusing!!


So I went to the dentist... I honestly don't know why I hafta pay for someone to scrap my teeth OUCH!! it would not stop bleeding but I think that was because of being pregnant.. so apparently I have like 6-7 caveties...


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-my ic's look exactly like yours on the same days we took them. So im guessing ov is occurring today?


----------



## skyraaa

was trying 2 upload a vid of my daughter singing but bnb wont let me grrrr


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Ashley, really appreciate it.

Spoke to my oh and I said I was really gutted about the bfn, he said he was speaking to his mate (who has has 2 kids) and he told him there was 2 days that you are at your most fertile. I said that I knew about it all now but I wouldn't tell him when as I don't want him to feel pressured.


----------



## samanthax

my red linne has came on ff :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-for opks..you suppose to see if the test line is darker or equal in color to the control line.

Hayley-Grr bnb for not letting you post it.

Susi-FXed for you. Its not over for you hun :thumbup:

Samantha-Yay for getting your crosshairs on ff. Cant wait for mines.

AFM, im on cd16 and today is my last day at my current location for my job. I will transfer on Monday to the new location so im off tomorrow :happydance: Also, i would be off on weekends too :happydance: I now have 3 job interviews that are all full time positions and for the county :shock: This is truly a blessing. Everything is going good over here. Also, my temp dropped even more today and its the lowest temp so far out of all my temps so im thinking ov is today. DH and I didnt dtd last night because we both were overly exhausted. Hopefully my temp rises tomorrow and stays that way :thumbup: I have been having creamy/ewcm cm all day yesterday and even more today. So im assuming I am o'ing today because it has been alot since yesterday. So let's see what tomorrow's temp is like.


----------



## AC1987

Susi, Yea its tough seeing as its only 2 days... and yea don't tell him or he'll be pressured! I made the mistake a few times with my DH... and lets just say it didn't work :p


Hayley i saw that video on facebook.. too cute!! :)

Samantha, sweet so you're at 6dpo now right? 

Patrice and boxxy good luck :)


Soooo Happy St Patricks day!! I'm wearing green and made some sugar cookies with green sprinkles on haha :)


----------



## loobo83

hey girls.

Hope everyone catches their little eggies very soon. fingers crossed for u all.

AFM, Thats me on my hols from work for 2 weeks. absolute bliss. taking this time to get reece on the potty. so far so good. Few little accidents but only when i put pants on him so hes wandering about very freely IYKWIM lol. 
Gonna be starting my driving lessons again in a couple of weeks. really hoping to be passed in the next few months. would make things so much easier for me when OH at work. Anyway having a pretty boring day today. OH working. Hope u are all well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samanthax

yeah 6dpo :D! xx


----------



## mzswizz

i think im o'ing today


----------



## samanthax

mzswizz get bding! x


----------



## mzswizz

today dh and i both are working so most likely we will be able to dtd later on tonight. If anything we dtd 2 days ago so we should be okay with the reserves but we will try to dtd tonight.


----------



## samanthax

aww thats good! hows your Mother in la, is she feeling better? xx


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> my red linne has came on ff :flower:

Yay! Hope to have mine tomorrow :)


----------



## samanthax

so isit like 6dpo that i get the redlines? x


----------



## rmsh1

I think you get them from a combination of things, but I think you need three of the higher temps before you get the cross hairs. I hope mine come tomorrow


----------



## AC1987

Yeah you need 3 high temps before it gives cross hairs... sometimes it'll change on you too :p


----------



## sjbenefield

Ladies i thought i would share with you all since i started out on Bnb with you girls .. i think i finally have my BFP i havent had AF since January and i finally have a pos test so i wanna thank you girls for starting me out on this site :D:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0319.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## skyraaa

sjbenefield said:


> Ladies i thought i would share with you all since i started out on Bnb with you girls .. i think i finally have my BFP i havent had AF since January and i finally have a pos test so i wanna thank you girls for starting me out on this site :D:hugs:

omg that is so awesome congrats hunni yay:happydance: come join us in the preg forums :) x


----------



## mzswizz

yay sj!!! congrats! :happydance:


----------



## boxxey

I think im o'ing to......my temp hasnt really changed but i have been bding


----------



## mzswizz

well my temp dropped even more today so now lets see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## boxxey

Yesterday i was 35.97 today was 35.99 so almost the same 3 days in a row


----------



## AC1987

Congrats Sj!!


aww patrice don't give up yet... if dtding every day is too hard every other day should work :) :hugs:


I'm exhausted.... I feel like i could sleep now. Omg I had a horrible moment... went out to eat with my dh. At the end I kinda had to pee but was like ahh whatever I can hold it, then went to a store, at this point I really had to go... so we're on our way home and I swear the baby started to then jump on my bladder omg SO uncomfy!! I was like "I need to go to a bathroom NOW!!" finally get to one.Lets just say I'm thankful I was wearing a light pad :blush: I kinda had a little accident.


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> Congrats Sj!!
> 
> 
> aww patrice don't give up yet... if dtding every day is too hard every other day should work :) :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm exhausted.... I feel like i could sleep now. Omg I had a horrible moment... went out to eat with my dh. At the end I kinda had to pee but was like ahh whatever I can hold it, then went to a store, at this point I really had to go... so we're on our way home and I swear the baby started to then jump on my bladder omg SO uncomfy!! I was like "I need to go to a bathroom NOW!!" finally get to one.Lets just say I'm thankful I was wearing a light pad :blush: I kinda had a little accident.

awwww ashley these things happen lol
ur muscles r all relaxing plus yep bubs loves blader as a cushion when prego with summer i sneazed and wee come out lol welcome 2 the wonderful world of pregnancy :haha: x


----------



## AC1987

I've been doing my kegals alot lately... so I don't get it.. but maybe it was from the pressure.

I'm 18 weeks today!! :happydance:


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> I've been doing my kegals alot lately... so I don't get it.. but maybe it was from the pressure.
> 
> I'm 18 weeks today!! :happydance:

:happydance: 2 weeks till we half way so excitin :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-My sister use to have accidents when she would laugh and some would come out :haha: Happy 18 weeks!

Hayley-Happy 18+1 weeks!!! :happydance:

Boxxey-When you ov..is it usually an obvious dip in temp? I know some women ov but there dips arent massive.

AFM, i am on cd17 and my temp shot up today :happydance: Unfortunately, dh and i didnt dtd last night because we were super busy and by the time we got home..it was around 12am :shock: But we dtd this morning :blush: And im still in because we dtd on cd14 so that was 2 days before ov which i heard is the best time also. So stay high temps so i can get confirmation. And dh is taking his vitamins more because he says he wants his sperm to be smart and healthy :rofl: The things my DH says sometimes.


----------



## boxxey

My temp went up this morning


----------



## mzswizz

Yay so that means you o'd yesterday :happydance: Now this is pretty creepy because my temp went up today too which means..we both o'd yesterday :shock: I think my cycle is trying to keep up with yours :haha: Since it looks like i o'd yesterday on cd16...it would push my AF to be due around April 2nd now compared to April 6th. And April 2nd is the m/c anniversary so it would be a blessing to get a bfp this cycle.


----------



## boxxey

Kinda weird eh i didnt bd last night i was zonked.....so we did this morning :-D


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Omg i didnt dtd because we were super tired but we dtd this morning :rofl: Now thats pretty funny.


----------



## boxxey

Seriously hoping we r bump buddies


----------



## mzswizz

yes same here. if we have conceived my due date would be dec. 8th which is the day before my best friend's birthday.


----------



## boxxey

Mines the 7th my step dad will be 60 on dec 2


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations SJ, so happy for you. Good luck for the future x


----------



## mzswizz

so we would only be a day apart due date wise. pretty cool. if it happens this cycle..i would find out a day or 2 before my sis bday on april 4th and then i would be due after my dad's bday nov. 25th and before my best friend's birthday so what a great gift the baby would be. But we shall see what happens.


----------



## boxxey

My bio dads bday is nov 23 lol


----------



## mzswizz

now thats creepy lol. we were destined to be bump buddies :rofl:


----------



## boxxey

Must be lol u should try and find me on facebook......


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls hope your okay 
xx


----------



## boxxey

Ya we just relized we have o'ed the sameday......and theres alot of coiencdences in our lives lol.....how r u


----------



## samanthax

Yeah im okay getting impatient now im 7dpo.. you can have a look at my chart.. but I think im out now x


----------



## boxxey

I dont think so......that can be an implantation dip.....see what the next few days show......never out till the witch shows


----------



## samanthax

yeah im really hot now! lol (don't think that means anything) but yeah 

if it goes high tomorrow.. i take that is a good thing? x


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-whats your name on facebook?

Samantha-I dont think you're out. That dip could well be an implantation dip. You are 7dpo so it is looking good for you :thumbup:


----------



## boxxey

I sent u a message patrice


----------



## mzswizz

ok.

Samantha-If it goes back high above the coverline then you are in good. But sometimes it really wont be a huge difference in the next temp. So as long as AF doesnt show..then you are in the running :thumbup:


----------



## samanthax

thank you.. when can i test then? if i do have IB? and also.. 

are these good signs? 

Pain in overies (since tuesday)
Sore boobs ( like they are stretching) 
tiredness 
at the moment im really hot
oh and im weeing more

isit good that im still having egg white CM?x


----------



## boxxey

Try one at 11dpo but i have had 4 kids never had a bfp till i was 1 day late


----------



## samanthax

hmm okay try and hold it for that long.. 

i will just get the cheapie ones.. ( don't want to use first respond) yet.. x


----------



## boxxey

Dont be discouraged if u dont get a bfp right away your not out till af good luck darling.....i hope we all get our bfps this month


----------



## mzswizz

samantha-sounds promising for you. And i would say around 11dpo. I know thats when im going to test anyways with an ic :haha: And im with boxxey..if you get a bfn..dont be discouraged because its not over unless AF shows.


----------



## samanthax

hmm yeah i sposse.. I just hate the two week wait.. x


----------



## mzswizz

yes dont we all :haha:


----------



## samanthax

Lol nightmare.. may i ask does the heat of a room affect temping? I really don't want to be to excited xx


----------



## mzswizz

depends if you temping orally or vaginally. when temping orally...alot of things can affect your temp. Like what you wear to bed or your sleeping habits as if you sleep with your mouth open etc. A little exterior change can cause a different temp but as far as room temperature im not sure. But temping vaginally..nothing affects unless you try to wake then jog in place and then try to temp then it will be higher :haha:


----------



## samanthax

I sleep with my mouth closed.. or a heated banket.. it get to cold at my mums house.. so i have to put it on.. xx


----------



## mzswizz

well if you do the same thing every night..then your temp wouldnt be affected.


----------



## samanthax

oh and i just sleep in my nickers.. sorry for to much infomation x


----------



## mzswizz

also you sleep in more than i do :rofl:


----------



## samanthax

:rofl: yep! haha.. 

im wondering if last night got affected as.. my otherhalf put it on like 4 ( when the heat is too hot it turns off automatic) them ones? 

I was quite cold this morning xx


----------



## AC1987

You're not out yet Samantha :) And the earliest I would test is 12dpo... I got a bfn at 9 or 10... so I thought for sure I was out. Good luck!! :D

Boxxy and Patrice your cycles are like synced right? haha thats great good luck :) 

Hayley i can't believe we're both almost halfway through our pregnancy.. I have a feeling the next half will just fly by :wacko: ahhh I don't feel ready :haha:


----------



## samanthax

urgh i can't wait  x


----------



## boxxey

AC1987 said:


> You'reut yet Samantha :) And the earliest I would test is 12dpo... I got a bfn at 9 or 10... so I thought for sure I was out. Good luck!! :D
> 
> Boxxy and Patrice your cycles are like synced right? haha thats great good luck :)
> 
> Hayley i can't believe we're both almost halfway through our pregnancy.. I have a feeling the next half will just fly by :wacko: ahhh I don't feel ready :haha:


Yuppers i just checked we would even hsve the same due date...lol.....we both o'ed last yesterday


----------



## boxxey

Lol i almost put last night lol forgot to erase the "last" need sleep


----------



## mzswizz

Samantha-I dont think it would effect it at all so you should be okay. Usually its the clothing etc that would usually have a major effect on your temps. So no worries :thumbup:

Ashley-Yes just as boxxey said. We both o'd yesterday so our cycles are pretty much in sync right now.

Boxxey-I know what you mean. I have been cleaning up most of today and running errands and I must say I am worn out. Plus its VERY HOT outside so thats not helping at all.


----------



## samanthax

Sweet! x


----------



## mzswizz

Trying to cook dinner and clean up is soooo exhausting. I have to also work tomorrow ugh. Well atleast i got a job interview on Tuesday so :happydance: 2 more days until im hoping ff give me my crosshairs :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> oh and i just sleep in my nickers.. sorry for to much infomation x

Ha! You sleep in more than I do too! 

We dont have any heating on at night time. My temps have been extremely stable the last three days. Nice to finally see cross-hairs


----------



## samanthax

Hehe, yeah at my mums house we don't have heating on iether but i use heated banket for my back. x


----------



## rmsh1

When you going to do an hpt Sam?


----------



## mzswizz

at night in florida...we have the a/c on but we put it on room temperature and its more comfortable that way so its not hot and its not cold. 

rmsh-I dont know if i said welcome to you but hi and welcome :flower: Also how long are your cycles because i looked at your chart and noticed your ov was pretty far in your cycle. How did you manage the wait for ov?


----------



## samanthax

hpt? x


----------



## mzswizz

hpt means home pregnancy test


----------



## rmsh1

Hi!!

My cycles are normally 34 days exactly, and have been since I came off OCP in June last year. This cycle, I decided to start temping, and not sure if that stressed me out and made me late. I have never been this late in my life!! Typical, first time I chart, this is what happens. 

Just glad I finally O'd, thought I was having an anovulatory! Plus my OPKs were not obviously positive this time either. I used them last cycle and it was very obviously positive on CD20, and AF arrived CD34


----------



## rmsh1

Oh and how did I manage the wait?? Not well! I was up and down emotionally like a roller coaster. After having EWCM last week, and not seeing a clear positive OPK, I was ready to quit completely this cycle and just wait for AF to arrive, Wish we had BD'd on CD31 when ff said I O'd, but that is the day I wanted to quit trying this cycle! LOL


----------



## samanthax

I don't know.. i want to do it wednesday but i might do one on thursday... im really scared though.. my heart is beating fast.. just thinking about it.. I really do hope I have done it.. x


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh exciting!! Well dont worry, I will be testing only a few days after you! I am going to try to hold out til 12 dpo, I think my luteal phase is around 12-13 days


----------



## samanthax

Yeah, i don't think ive done it.. Wish there was a way to find out now.. x


----------



## mzswizz

I will be testing on the 28th so in 10 days :blush: Im testing at 11dpo.

rm-I know the feeling. I had a cycle in january and then was late..so skipped feb and AF finally decided to come march 2nd. So i can just imagine how you were because trust me i spent alot of time and money and i was an emotional wreck. DH and I had planned to dtd every day and we were on the plan but then we started working more and had to run so many errands and was sooo exhausted so the last time we dtd was on cd14 and skipped cd15-16 and i o'd on cd16. But we did dtd this morning sooo hopefully we caught the egg :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

We DTD every second day from CD8, and I thought I would O around CD21 like normal, even though I had no positive OK and no EW CM, so we BD'd every day for three days, then back to every second, and then on CD28,29 and 30 we BD every day again, and finally BD again CD32, and have now told my OH he can have a break. He claims he doesnt need a break, and he does handle the every second day fine, but every day is a bit much. We struggle then.

I am just glad I have O'd even though my OPKs dont completely match up with when ff thinks I O'd. I dont think I could handle long cycles like this all the time, it really drove me crazy. Hopefully now that I have completed one chart, I wont be stressed about it


----------



## rmsh1

Oh and the money I spent??? Well! I was using OPKs every single day from CD18. I have bought three types of pre-seed (pre-seed itself with applicators plus a couple to just use at other times of the cycle as I am too scared to use any regular lubricant now), I started taking evening primrose oil, and bought an ovulation microscope. I think it is safe to say I am now obsessed ;)


----------



## mzswizz

this cycle i had opks, bought a new thermometer that reads to the tenth degree, have prenatals vitamins and we were dtd every day. I have one ic and 1 or 2 cb digis left so im just going to wait until 11dpo to use the ic and if it comes back positive then i am going to go buy a frer and see how dark the line is on that annnnndddd then im going to use the digi when dh is around and be like surprise :haha: As you can tell...i already have things planned in my head :blush:


----------



## rmsh1

I am not taking prenatal vitamins, they cost sooo much. But I am taking Folic acid, and just started the evening primrose oil. Not sure what the EPO will do for me, but some people say it is great and I figure it can't hurt. My OH cant believe everything I have bought, I am always scared to tell him what I have bought next, but he just kinda smirks at me and tells me people have been getting pregnant for a long time without all these extras! He let's me do my thing though, might be hard to get him to do anything though haha


----------



## mzswizz

well in the U.S. there's walmart and the store brand prenatals at the walmart was only $8 for 240 tablets so thats a pretty good discount. Also, my dh was saying the same thing when i was buying opks etc. He was like how do you think the women knew they were pregnant in the old times? They wasnt tracking their cycles and using opks :rofl: But yet he cant argue with a ttc woman so i get what i want :rofl:


----------



## rmsh1

I might look on amazon for some prenatals. I got the EPO for only £6 off there, for 360 capsules! So cheap. What is in the prenatals? Might buy OH some LOL


----------



## samanthax

lol, My otherhalf wouldn't buy me a preggers test because i had two at home ¬¬ x


----------



## mzswizz

rm-the prenatals have also the vitamins and minerals you need to have during pregnancy. But you can use them before, during AND after pregnancy. My DH uses one a day men's multivitamins and it seems to help him out whenever he takes them :haha:

Samantha-My dh would only buy me tests IF he thinks im pregnant :rofl:


----------



## samanthax

mine don't! at all... I have to by them. MIL. or my mum haha... 

I wish there was a way to find out at 5 dpo wouldn't that be cool? my temp best go up! x


----------



## mzswizz

i think that test would stay out of stock if it were able to detect at 5dpo because every ttc woman will buy in bulk :rofl:


----------



## samanthax

yeah i know haha  this is to drainin x


----------



## mzswizz

yes that is sooo true. Hopefully work will keep me busy and time will fly before we know it. On the bright side....its already march 18th :shock: where did half of march go already?!


----------



## samanthax

God knows.. i was probs having a good :sex: :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

yes i know thats what i was up too and work and going to visit the MIL in the hospital.


----------



## samanthax

how is your MIL? xx


----------



## mzswizz

she's doing good. I think she got discharged today but im not sure. Havent really been able to speak to DH today since he's at work and been pretty busy.


----------



## samanthax

That is good to here hun! FX for her! xx


----------



## boxxey

Im taking b6 and folic acid


----------



## Blondiejay

I'm just taking folic acid, I have been for about 3 months. I also take a multi vitamin and have done for years every day. Although I think I might buy the vitamins especially for woman trying to get pregnant.


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, im 2dpo today and since last night...I was getting loads of creamy cm. Even dh noticed :shock: We went to take a shower and while i was waiting for him, the cm started leaking out and i didnt really noticed and he's like umm you are leaking cm all over your leg and im like :saywhat: So yes there was cm on my leg :dohh: Dont know why im getting loads of it. And I havent been cramping in awhile but around ov time and now, I have been cramping on and off. Hoping thats a good sign because usually when its around ov time..I barely get cramps so maybe i experienced a strong ov...im hoping so :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

aww cramping could be a good sign Patrice!! my fingers are crossed for you :) Hows your mil?? 

Today I'm gonna finally finish a scrapbook that I've been so lazy about finishing. Its from my engagement to marriage. Then I plan on starting another one for after marriage-honeymoon and such :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Patrice, that's a good sign, fingers crossed.

Ashley, hats such a lovely idea! 

I'm still waiting for AF, it should have been here yesterday. I'm defo out though as I got a bfn on Friday. Just want af to come so I can start again!


----------



## boxxey

FF gave me my ovulation says it was Fri the 16th im not sure how accurate my temp rising is as i worked nights.....i did sleep a solid 4hrs so we will see what it is tomorrow


----------



## AC1987

Boxxy I'm unable to see your chart cause you have it as overlay.


Finally its warming up today. Started out quite cool this morning.. :)


----------



## boxxey

How doi change it


----------



## mzswizz

i cant see it either


----------



## Blondiejay

My basal thermometer, opks and hpts arrived today, I'm going to start temping in the morning. :0)


----------



## samanthax

hey girls hope your okay?

i dunno if i said it earlier but my temp went up today too happy


----------



## mzswizz

Yay susi cant wait for you to start temping.

Samantha- im tired and just ready to go home. And glad your temp went up.


----------



## samanthax

mzswizz - Thanks im really tearful and headache :( xx


----------



## rmsh1

You will have to start testing Sam!


----------



## samanthax

No preggers test.. 

I don't want to get my hopes up xx


----------



## rmsh1

Soon though!


----------



## samanthax

too scared too.. xx


----------



## rmsh1

Me too, i would like to hold out til AF is due, but will see if I cave in early


----------



## samanthax

Same.. I hope i have got it.. still got heartburn.. never have it.. before.. x


----------



## Blondiejay

I might need you help when I start temping!! 

Samantha, they are all good signs, how exciting!


----------



## samanthax

are you sure? I don't want to get hopes up.... x


----------



## boxxey

Can someone check and see.if they can see my chart please and thanks


----------



## samanthax

boxxey yours is good! hope it gets highter! can you check mine? x


----------



## boxxey

Ok im hoping y'all can see it now


----------



## boxxey

Im certain your lsst dip was implantation


----------



## samanthax

lsst?? xx


----------



## boxxey

Like the day your temp went down then back up


----------



## boxxey

Last ya lol.....had drops put in my eyes today at the eye dr lol....


----------



## mzswizz

Samantha-Looks like a possible implantation dip...FXed for you.

Boxxey-I can see your chart :happydance: 

AFM, im finally home from work. I have been leaking cm all day today. Like I would be talking to my supervisor and as im speaking to her..i can just feel it leaking out. Soooo weird and I didnt take my prenatal this morning so it cant be the vitamins effecting it. Note to self...take prenatal vitamin :haha: Hoping this is a good sign for me. Oh and my MIL got discharged from the hospital today :happydance:


----------



## boxxey

What do u think of my chart patrice


----------



## mzswizz

If it wasnt for the opks..i would've said it looked like you o'd on cd13 butttt since you got a positive on cd15. I would say cd16 is when you o'd as the next days, your temp started rising more.


----------



## boxxey

Ya count down to preg says o on cd16 ff say cd 15 hope i bd enough


----------



## samanthax

hey girls isit me or is fertilityriend not worrking? x


----------



## rmsh1

Working OK for me! But I am a geek and have my chart on an excel sheet as well :p


----------



## Blondiejay

It's working for me too. I temped for the first time this morning, :0)

Still no sign of af, according to ff it should have arrived yesterday.


----------



## AC1987

Good luck ladies!! :)


Yay! First day of spring! this means spring cleaning for me! Think I'll do all the windows today and try to get the place all tidied up :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Thank you, if af still doesn't arrive by Thursday I'll do another test.

I did my sponge cleaning at the weekend, it took me hours!! I'm a bit of a clean freak and cleaned the oven, microwave, skirting boards, doors, basically everything you could see I cleaned!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Oops thread meant to say spring not sponge!!

Take it way though Ashley, don't overdo it x


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd19 today and its official...i didnt ov yet. Which is a good thing because now dh and i can dtd more and really be in the running. My temp dropped again today. I think i am going to ov tomorrow. Im thinking my temp is going to drop again tomorrow too. The reason why i think im going to ov tomorrow is because im getting pains in my right ovary so im assuming im going to ov from the right ovary this time. Dh and i dtd this morning too so :happydance: it will be perfect timing. From the app on my phone, it says i am going to ov tomorrow so let's see if its right. :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

I think you might ov tomorrow patrice too :) looks like you got enough dtding anyways, I would keep it up until maybe 5 days after you're sure you ov'd just to be safe! :)


And thanks Susi! Yes I'm taking it easy.. however I'm having friends over saturday and I like to make the place look spotless :haha: (As if I normallly keep it that way LOL!!!) 

Oh guys I popped!!

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-03-19002007.jpg


----------



## Blondiejay

Thats great Patrice!

Aww Ashley look at your bump!! I can't wait to have that x


----------



## mzswizz

Yes im happy. And we will continue to dtd until it is confirmed :thumbup:

Ashley-You deffo popped :happydance:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all, hope you are all well....sorry I've not been chatting much but I've been following everyone's progress.

Ashley, your bump is cute!

I'm currently having a poas dilemma! Since the evening if 10 dpo I've had some brown tinged cm which has been continuing and I'm 13 dpo now. It's not like any per af type stuff I've had before. I'm on cd 34 today and I've previously had 27 to 28 day cycles and, a few months ago I had a 34 day cycle. I'm not feeling any symptoms as such although around the time the first lot of weird cm arrived, i was having twinges like af was coming. Well, she still ain't here and I can't decide whether to test or not!! I don't want to tempt fate and I don't know whether it's too early after poss implantation, to test? 

I've got no ic's to pee on and I know if I go out and buy a pack of tests, I won't be able to wait til the morning to pee and I don't want to spend money on expensive tests. Oh, what to do!! I'm picking oh up from work in a bit, so I will see what he says!

Any uk ladies know of any cheap tests that are quite sensitive? Don't want to buy a frer just yet but if there's say a supermarket cheapo one that's reliable, I may have to get a pack this afternoon!!


----------



## samanthax

BFN again.. :( how long does implaion occur to take a test?


I have'nt done it i give up..


----------



## boxxey

2 or 3 days my children didnt show positive til 2-3 days after af was late


----------



## samanthax

aww! <3 x


----------



## boxxey

Wait till you r 11 or 12 dpo


----------



## mzswizz

it takes a few days after implantation so i would wait until 11 or 12dpo.


----------



## samanthax

Thanks! I have brown tiny spots in my underwear.. 

and stitch like pains.. im not moving at all x


----------



## mzswizz

how long has it been since you started having these spots?


----------



## samanthax

I noticed it when i wiped about an 2 hours ago.. ill go a check now? x


----------



## rmsh1

Good Luck Sam! Might just take a few more days to see a BFP


----------



## samanthax

I have checked there is quite abit off brown spotts.. there with like yellowish/white discharge.. xx


----------



## rmsh1

It's a good sign, and your temp has gone up more too!


----------



## samanthax

if it goes down? x


----------



## rmsh1

Hmm if it goes down, AF could be on her way, but how long is your normal luteal phase?


----------



## samanthax

whats that?  and if its the same? x


----------



## rmsh1

Luteal phase is how long after O you normally get AF. Mine is 13-14 days, which is normal


----------



## samanthax

yeah same here xx


----------



## AC1987

Its still too early to test samantha, wait a few days :)


----------



## samanthax

acordding to fertiliyfriend iam due 26th of march x


----------



## AC1987

In that case the earliest I would test is March 23rd :) good luck!!


So I made some pork chops for dinner Mmmm... having it with rice, salad and cream of corn.


----------



## samanthax

thanks! what test? may i ask? x


----------



## rmsh1

Your chart is looking so promising Sam!


----------



## samanthax

i know but i had my heatedblanket on to x


----------



## Blondiejay

Fingers crossed for you!

Af still hasn't arrived for me, I'm cycle day 32 today.

Someone just brought in there 11 month old daughter to work. She is just adorable and let me hold her for ages grinning at me the whole time. :0)


----------



## boxxey

My temp was still up this morning......feeling very crampy and pukey today......im at work from 8-4


----------



## AC1987

Still too early for you to take a hpt Boxxy :) Good luck!

Patrice hope you're keeping well!!

Hayley, Jo... how about new bump pics?


----------



## boxxey

Ya i know my ticker is off by a day im 5 dpo but i wont test till 11 dpo so monday


----------



## mzswizz

my temp only dropped a little


----------



## boxxey

R u sure u didnt o on sat


----------



## boxxey

Do u think that cd 16 was your o day? 

AFM....im 5dpo im feeling crampy, kinda pukey and nasty heartburn.....maybe to soon for these symptoms but could also be normal before af comes symptoms too....not gunna read to much into it though


----------



## mzswizz

im not sure because my temps arent higher than my pre ov so im assuming i didnt. but i have LOADS of watery cm. Even DH noticed it saying it feels like if he pulls out...all of it is going to leak out. He said it feelsl like its a cup worth just sitting there.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice it looks like it won't give you your crosshairs til your temp goes above 98... 


Yaaayyy!! My dh is going on a business trip to Kansas April 2nd-4th and I asked if I can come along and I can :D however he hasta pay for my flight, but whatever I love travelling so I'm excited :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Hmm.......

I love going places too


----------



## boxxey

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning,
I've been an emotional wreck this morning, my friend text to say she had her baby this morning ( it was due in 9 weeks), I asked if everything was ok but all she text back was "call me when you can". The thing is I got that just as I was getting on the underground and my journey to work takes 45 minutes without any service on my phone. So the whole time i'm thinking why didn't she say she was alright? She has a little boy already who was weeks premature who is my god son. 

Anyway, I called her as soon as I got to work and everything is ok! He is a tiny little thing at 2lb14oz, he is breathing on his own but will be kept in for about 7 weeks. She was in labour for 5 hours, gas and air and just popped out! 

I was bawling when I was speaking to her but happy tears. X


----------



## samanthax

Girls i need advice.. Shall i use my first respond.. still got my morning wee in me.. 4 days left till my period shall i? xx


----------



## AC1987

awww susi thats a miracle!! :) 


samamtha... if you can't wait you could test :p then if its negative you could test again at 13dpo


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I think thats whats going to happen but at the same time...I think my body is gearing up for ov. Also great that you are going on the trip with your DH...have fun.

Susi-Aww congrats to your friend. And i see he is a little fighter :hugs:

Samantha- :test: :haha: And then you can always wait it out if it comes back negative.

AFM, im on cd21 today and my temp is stabilize and is dropping. So it seems my body is gearing up for ov. Atleast now with temping...I can see that I am going to ov later in my cycle and can adjust my AF due date so i know exactly when its going to come :thumbup: DH and I have been dtd so we can cover our bases. Also, the job interview went great yesterday :happydance: Now, I have a job interview today for another full time job @ 9:45am :thumbup: and then its come home and change then go to work for me. So its been a pretty busy week this week. Before, i was getting impatient about o'ing but now im just relaxing and just keeping busy and then temp in the morning. Everything happens for a reason I say. I think its better to get delayed and we cover our bases then to be early and we get a 50/50 chance. So we shall see if i ov this week. But from the looks of it..my body is slowly but surely getting there.


----------



## loobo83

patrice - like u said at least u know u can just adjust ur dates. ive never really been one for heavy cm so cant really help there but sounds positive. huge fingers crossed for ur interview hun xxxxxxxxxx

samantha - if ur anything like me i wouldnt be able to resist :winkwink:

susi - so glad all is well with the little miracle. my thoughts are with him and mummy xxxxxxx

Ashley - great to get away. My OH son has been selected to play for Scotland against Wales in may so we are having a little weekend away. cant wait xx 

AFM - im good apart from feeling pretty vile lol. i seem to be growing width ways and my ass has got soo fat. cant stand looking in the mirror at the moment. I know my body changes all for an amazing cause but i seem to put on so much weight everywhere except a bump. getting me down a bit. Sorry for my rant and I know i shouldnt be so silly but i cant seem to shift how i feel. sorry xxxxxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Louise-its okay to rant here. Thats what we ladies are good for :haha: And dont worry..you will get your bump soon. Im not too good with cm neither but i just noticed it so thats the only way i knew :haha:

AFM, just got home from the interview. It went well. So now its just the waiting game. Oh and i cant wait to ov so i can go poas crazy :rofl:


----------



## Blondiejay

Samantha, I would test. I'm so impaitient!

Patrice, it sounds like you have been busy. Hope you're interview went well.

Louise, don't you worry, rant away we are hear to listen. :0)

Af still hasn't arrived for me, I'm now cd33. I went to Gap earlier and bought the tiniest little baby grows in size up to 7lb they are tiny!! If I see him at the weekend (I have a stinking cold) would you like to see pics? X


----------



## skyraaa

:test: sam how exciting :)

yep i wanna see pics bless him must b horrible for a bubba 2 face the big wide world early :( x


----------



## samanthax

GET IN! THE SPERMY HAS CRACKED MY EGGY! :D 3 Weeks and four days preggers.. x


----------



## AC1987

samanthax said:


> GET IN! THE SPERMY HAS CRACKED MY EGGY! :D 3 Weeks and four days preggers.. x

Eeekk are you saying you're pregnant?! :thumbup: :D


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> GET IN! THE SPERMY HAS CRACKED MY EGGY! :D 3 Weeks and four days preggers.. x

Yay!! 3 weeks already???


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> GET IN! THE SPERMY HAS CRACKED MY EGGY! :D 3 Weeks and four days preggers.. x

Picture please!


----------



## mzswizz

congrats samantha! we just knew you were pregnant! where are the hpt pics missy :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Congrats sam.....soooooooo exciting


----------



## mzswizz

starting to get this terrible pain in my right ovary. Ov maybe?


----------



## boxxey

I have cm that looks like lotion but chunky? Is this normal?


----------



## samanthax

girls, got my BFP yesturday morning <3


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> girls, got my BFP yesturday morning <3

Picture! xx


----------



## samanthax

Its really fady but ill try and get one up for you xx


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> Its really fady but ill try and get one up for you xx

Wish my chart looked like yours! 8dpo today, not going to test yet


----------



## rmsh1

Can you list all your symptoms please Sam? Are you going to test again to get a darker line??


----------



## samanthax

if you go to the pregnacy test bit the title is : 11DPO a i seeing a red line?

im getting stitches on my left side
hearburn
feeling sick
back ache
tearfulness
oh and im quite spotty round the face
xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow congratulations Sam! :0) x


----------



## samanthax

here is the test! x


----------



## skyraaa

congrats sam yay:happydance: a new bump buddy x


----------



## AC1987

Samantha you should take them daily or every other to watch them get darker :haha: its fun! 


Ahhh I keep having bad nights, getting really uncomfy back is aching alot. Oh well I guess losing sleep is preparing me.


----------



## rmsh1

Yes post more pics Sam!


----------



## boxxey

Congrats sam.......hows everyone today


----------



## mzswizz

congrats Sam again! :happydance:

AFM, im on cd22 today. My temp rose only by .19 so its now at 97.74. Yesterday it was at 97.56. Its still low though. Hopefully I will be o'ing soon. And im getting the watery cm every day now. Even when DH and I dtd..you can hear it :blush: Never had THAT MUCH cm before. Its like im a running faucet or a full glass of water :haha: I guess its going to be late ovulation for me this cycle. Atleast now I know what's going on. If i would've o'd on cd16, i would've been 6dpo today but seeing that my temps arent higher than the pre-o temps, then its safe to say i didnt ov yet. Patience is a virtue I say. So now I just have to see what's going on. Hopefully with dtd and the super watery and abundant cm...it will be the perfect environment for conception and a sticky beanie.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Oh no patrice!! Yes I usually always have alot of cm and i know what you mean by you can hear it while dtding :haha::haha: But yes its a good thing because it lets the sperm survive and helps them swim up! :D:thumbup:


So today will be a cleaning day again for me! Vacuuming, bathroom to name a few! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Yes. I never had cm like this so im hoping that this is the cycle im going to conceive because now im getting all the cramping, cm etc this time around. Also dh is taking his vitamins every night when he gets home :thumbup: So trying to boost our chance. Also, it will be cleaning day for me too. Whenever i decide to gt up and start that is :blush:


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies......im 7dpo db and i r goimg away for the weekend gunna be a good time......im crampy and have a sore back, last night i felt very sick and my bbs were tingling.....check out my chart my yemps r not supper high but above my cover we will see what happens we r bringing a frer with us to do on sun morn i did an ic and thought i seen a very faint line this morning but i thought i was seeing things so i pitched it


----------



## samanthax

Thanks girls! I will do when i get more test! 

Can i have bump buddy? :D 

Oh i know this sounds silly but i hope i have a small bump.. because iam a small person xx


----------



## mzswizz

fxed for you boxxey. hoping you come back with good news.

samantha-if only i can ov....i could've been your bump buddy :haha:


----------



## samanthax

I know right? :( sucks! 

Im hungry again omg! x


----------



## mzswizz

the world of pregnancy. I know i was always eating down the house.


----------



## samanthax

you and me both x


----------



## AC1987

aww I'll be your bump buddy Samantha, even if I am ahead :haha: but hey I can explain how labour is once I go through it :)

Patrice you'll get your bfp soon!! :) 

I'm currently addicted to this song :p https://youtu.be/bAqz0AwLRjk 
Anyways I vacuumed the couches, next up floors, and then clean the bathroom, also planning on baking a cake tonight :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. Ans i made cupcakes last night. They are soooooo good. And i have been doing laundry, cleaned the table off, washed dishes and indulged in ice cream :blush:


----------



## samanthax

YAY! x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> here is the test! x

I see it!!
Hope mine is the same in a few days time FX


----------



## Blondiejay

Good morning,
What a beautiful day, Spring has defo arrived!!
Well, af still hasn't arrived and it really doing my head in. :0( I'm on cd35, I'm usually 28 days. I haven't got any symptoms at all really but I'm really debating whether I should do a hpt anyway just to cancel it out. 

On another note my friends baby is doing well, they are putting him in a machine for 4 hours on and off to help him breath. He is getting stronger by the day. I'm so gutted as I can't visit him as I have a stinking cold and cough. They have called him Stanley.


----------



## samanthax

yeah i cant wait till 12 weeks is here i know it safe then x


----------



## Blondiejay

So...I've just done a Boots own test and there is the faintest of lines. I'm not getting to get my hopes up at all as you really have to study it. I didn't use my FR test as I didn't want to waste it as I was sure I wasn't pregnant!! I'm going to wait for a bit and use the FR.

Keep your fingers crossed x


----------



## samanthax

how many dpo? x


----------



## rmsh1

I am back to no symptoms today :( Think it is all in my head LOL


----------



## samanthax

You never know.. maybe its one of them pregnancy that you won't have any symptoms for a while? x


----------



## rmsh1

I hate being doubtful, nothing I can do but wait though


----------



## samanthax

Fingers cross! x


----------



## Blondiejay

Omg omg omg I'm pregnant!!! The line is really dark on the FR!! 

I've had no symptoms at all, apart from a pulling sensation last week for about 4 days. I did test last week too and they were negative. I'm sure I ov'ed on the 3rd as I had af type cramps all day. 

:0)


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats Susi!!! Wow the bfps are just rolling in. Pics!!!!!!! :haha:

Rm-Some women are pregnant and don't have symptoms at all so you are not out until AF shows.

Samantha-Whenever I do get pregnant..im going to only tell my best friend and of course you ladies and my dh will know oh and his mom. But other than that..I will wait until Im 12 weeks to tell my family and everybody else.

AFM, im on cd23 today. Geez time is really flying because the last time I remember updating is when I was on cd19 :haha: I guess work, interviews, dtd and family time have been keeping me occupied which is good. DH and I dtd yesterday AND this morning :blush: Just being a little spontaneous. So today Im going to be in Miami. I have to get our taxes done and while im down there...im going to visit friends and family. I don't go back to work until Wednesday sooo i will be keeping myself very busy :thumbup: Oh and by the way ladies..have a look at my chart :winkwink: Seems like i might get my crosshairs tomorrow. What do you ladies think?


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: congrats Susi... wow!! all these bfps!! :D


aww rm hang in there :hugs:


Patrice I checked out your chart, its looking good, however I'm no expert :haha: however I believe you will soon get your crosshairs!! 


Soooo I never did get ahead of my cleaniing yesterday, so today I hafta clean the bathroom still and vacuum the bedroom. We're having some friends over tonight so I'm happy :happydance: I rarely get social time so I'm in such a good mood!!


----------



## boxxey

Congrats susi..........

Afm i cant left it at home.....i have very bad cramps and a sore back.....something tells me its af who knows ill test tomorrow morning


----------



## boxxey

I cant temp i meant lol.....missed a few words lol


----------



## mzswizz

Boxxey-your kids are adorable btw. And hoping its not AF for you :thumbup:

Ashley-i know what you mean about the cleaning. I have to go home and clean myself when i get back in. And i think i will get my crosshairs at cd21. Which would be perfect because we dtd 2 days pre-o and 2 days post-o


----------



## Blondiejay

https://m1051.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/xblondiex2/IMG_4592.jpg.html?o=2


----------



## Blondiejay

Argh I can't upload the pics!! I created a photo bucket account but a bit lost as how to do it!


----------



## boxxey

Thanks patrice the two on my pic here r my oldest and youngest......i have 2 boys too....im so crampy....and have pain in my right leg and back.....maybe implantation who knows


----------



## mzswizz

susi-I am no help when it comes to photobucket sorry. Maybe you can paste the link :shrug:

boxxey-adorable!!!! and fxed its implantation for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Blondiejay

https://m1051.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/xblondiex2/IMG_4592.jpg.html?o=2 let's see if that works x


----------



## boxxey

Thats 2 lol


----------



## rmsh1

All these BFPs!! Hoep I am one of the lucky ones too. I was so excited yesterday, thought I was feeling something going on, but then today I think I was imagining it all LOL. I have some very mild twitches going on but they might happen all the time but I am just playing REALLY close attention!

Thanks for all the positive thoughts though, my OH doesnt want to hear me say what I "might" be experiencing, he just wants to wait it out til we can test LOL He thinks I obsess, which I do!


----------



## loobo83

just popping on quickly to say a big congrats to Sam. xxxxx:hugs:

Sending my love to u all xxxxxxxx


----------



## skyraaa

yay susi that 1 hell of a bfp :happydance: congratulations hun :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww thanks Hayley, I can't stop smiling. I wasn't expecting it at all. 

According to the NHS due date calculator I'm due the 25th November, I'm 4 weeks gone. 

I'm going to do another test in the morning just to be sure. 

How are you feeling? X


----------



## mzswizz

Susi-That is one definate bfp! And your edd is my dad's birthday :blush:

RM-Fxed for you being next.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ahh how lovely. :0)

Patrice you won't be far off now I'm sure. X x


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Susi. I hope so. We shall see if I really am going to be 3dpo tomorrow. I am ready to see my crosshairs.


----------



## Blondiejay

Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## samanthax

girls im started to get worried.. 

Im getting sharp pains in my utuers I'm wondering if that is streching? :| x


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Susi.

Samantha-Dont worry those are just your ligaments stretching making room for baby. As long as you dont have bright red bleeding then you are fine.


----------



## boxxey

Your belly is gunna feel strange for 9 months trust me i have done this 4 times and it never gets easier the smaller u r the more streching your body has to do....as long as your not bleeding your ok sam.....just rest and stay relaxed babes likes a calm mama :-D


----------



## mzswizz

Well an update for me is....i added today's temp on the countdowntopregnancy bbt chart annndddd i have a coverline :happydance: Before i added today's temp..i didnt have a coverline so atleast we are getting somewhere :thumbup: Im excited to see what happens this cycle.


----------



## samanthax

Few.. I bet im going to be a big mama lol .. my otherhalf made me upset though, i did a test this morning (first urine) and i went to get the instructions.. He said let me look at it.. then he looked at me and said negative.. but i waited a couple more mins..and theres a faint line.. going to tell him now! lol x


----------



## skyraaa

yay susi im feeling ok hun just full of hormones and oh been pissing me off lol

sam do u hav anymore pics hun :) i like seeing tests :)

patrice and boxxey hope u get ur bfps this cycle


----------



## Blondiejay

Sam we can be bump buddies!!

Aww Hayley, my mum was teasing my oh about my hormones.

Here is this mornings test https://m1051.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/xblondiex2/IMG_0979.jpg.html?o=1&newest=1

I feel like cleaning again!! It all makes sense now, last week I scrubbed the flat from top to bottom, the cupboards, doors, skirting boards, oven,microwave etc. I was obviously nest building! 

X


----------



## samanthax

This is the one this morning.. 
used the superdrug test.. I thought it would go darker by now? x


----------



## rmsh1

It's still positive Sam! Yay!

I caved in. I am 10dpo today, BFN :( Will test again on 12dpo. Af due sometime around 14dpo


----------



## samanthax

yes thats what i mean!! 

my otherhalf still thinks its a negative beause its not dark enough! :L 

and yeh blondie we can buddies :D xx


----------



## rmsh1

It doesnt have to be dark, just need to see something, and we all can!


----------



## samanthax

yep! x


----------



## Blondiejay

Sam my Boots test yesterday was quite faint and the one I took today was a little bit lighter then the control line. It's still so early for us, it will defo get darker in the next few days I think. :0)


----------



## AC1987

If you're worried, try a digital and then shove it in your oh's face :haha: thats what I had to do, and don't worry Sam, it took my DH about 2 months to finally accept I was pregnant!! :haha:


Wow this is a lucky thread, rm and patrice or boxxy will be next :D 


I woke up to my baby kicking me :happydance: its actually a nice feeling, I was expecting it to really hurt :haha:


----------



## samanthax

what brands are digital?x


----------



## AC1987

I'm only familiar with the ones in the US, I hear the clearblue digital is good, I think thats the one i used.


----------



## boxxey

Im hoping so, im still crampy, last night i wanted pack our stuff and go home i was almost crying, im not an emotional person, it was all i had to stay hete at the hotel one more night....lol so im def wheepy as well


----------



## samanthax

yep, i was weepy roughly the time your dpo was.. hope this is good signs xx


----------



## boxxey

I hope so too :-D my other childrens pregnancies i never paid attention to so this tww is all new ti me causethey were all oh look im pregnant....lol


----------



## samanthax

when you goin to test? x


----------



## boxxey

Tomorrow and wednesday


----------



## samanthax

good luck! 

I can't wait till i break up for college xx


----------



## boxxey

9dpo symptoms
Cramps, wheepy,stuffy nose,tummy feels bloated, creamy white cm,very sore back


----------



## samanthax

all good signs!

Im really tired.. dreading college tomorrow x


----------



## boxxey

I went to college when my now 9 yr old was only 8 months old


----------



## samanthax

aww! When i finish ill be 12 weeks gone :D x


----------



## boxxey

What r u taking


----------



## samanthax

NVQ Beauty level 2 x


----------



## boxxey

Nice i took nursing :-D good luck with school hun


----------



## samanthax

thank-you; i wanted to do nursing! 

i love doing it dont get me wrong, but the girls are so bitchy! esspeically in my class! 

I want to move.. we have eight weeks left and im not.. being upset by them! 
I have spoken too my tutor about it and she said wait for review week.. then they will do a one to one about it.. witch is good.. I just hope my friend is in tomorrow xx


----------



## boxxey

God girls r petty huh


----------



## samanthax

yep! it annoying!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, IM CD24 and im o'ing today because i have a MASSIVE temp dip. So lets see what the next 3 temps look like.


----------



## Blondiejay

Brilliant Patrice!!

Good luck for tomorrow testing Boxxey.

Sam, there is a post in the First Tri forum about faint lines.

I've had a lovely day today, my oh and I went for a nice walk in the sunshine, it's been such a beautiful day today. Felt a little queasy this morning but it passed pretty quick.


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies congrats on the new bfps!! 

Afm I'm a blueberry but will be a raspberry tomoro! It's going quick already!

Samantha I did hairdressing and we worked with the beauty therapists and they were all so bitchy including the hairdressers I quit after the first year!


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Sheeps, Thank you! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## sheeps24

Better than I was thank you! To start off with I was sooo tired all the time but it dosent seem as bad now but I'm still suffering from nausea which I hate but luckily I've had 10 days off work so Ive been relaxing!


----------



## Blondiejay

I'm not looking forward to the sickness at all. I felt a bit queasy while my oh was cooking bacon this morning but felt better after. I don't feel much different to be honest, apart from very mild cramping.
Good luck hun.


----------



## samanthax

girls, would it be a good idea to go to the dotors tomorrow to confirm pregnancy to wait till the lines are darker?x


----------



## Blondiejay

I'm going to call them tomorrow to book an appointment, it can take a while to get one at my docs.


----------



## samanthax

but is 4 weeks to soon?
x


----------



## AC1987

Its up to you, I got mine confirmed at 5 weeks I believe. however didn't have my first midwife appt til I was 11 weeks, though saw a nurse at 8 or 9 weeks. :)

Oh and I need to add... I just spent 5 hours looking for maternity clothing at TWO malls.. no luck :( gaaaahh


----------



## samanthax

okay, ill see what they say tomorrow.. I thought if i book one tomorrow he that means what ever happends they know... but can i see a nurse? does it have to be a doctor? x


----------



## boxxey

I tested after holding pee for 4 hrs bfn but im only 9dpo so we will see......my temp is up a crazy amount this am so not sure


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> okay, ill see what they say tomorrow.. I thought if i book one tomorrow he that means what ever happends they know... but can i see a nurse? does it have to be a doctor? x

May as well get it all confirmed Sam! Make it all the more real :)


----------



## rmsh1

I hope this thread is REALLY lucky! I will test again at 12dpo


----------



## boxxey

Ok so i have creamy cm that has a yellow tinge???????wtf is this normal......i have had pink or brown not yellow? HELP ME LADIES LOL


----------



## sheeps24

I never had a doctors appointment I rang them up he asked me a few questions and he said i sound healthy so there was no need and he will pass my info on to the clinic then i just have to wait to get my 12 week scan through

Edit: yay raspberry!


----------



## samanthax

i had a yellowish/ creamy colour 

i here its a good sign x


----------



## boxxey

10 dpo tested with fmu got bfn gunna wait a few more days to retest.....have cramps,sore back,creamy yellowish cm,headache and feel pukey........we will see what happens


----------



## josephine3

Wow congratulations Sam and Susi!! lovely to see some more bfp's when I log in!! 
Beautiful lines too Susi they are really dark! Sam Im sure yours will get there too dont worry!
I didnt have a docs appt at all, they just said to come in for booking appt at 10 weeks.. felt like such a long time!! 
Sheeps cant believe you are 8 weeks already! Goes fast doesnt it?! I cant believe I have my 20 week scan on thursday - so look out for a gender announcement from me!! 

On the down side, none of my clothes fit me anymore grrr!! even all my tops are too short its sooo hard to find anything to put on! 
Hi to my bump buddies Ashley and Hayley Im missing you guys!


----------



## boxxey

Theres a faint line but its grey so i know thats an evap :-(


----------



## AC1987

Jo, I'm having the SAME problem clothes wise... it made me sad to hafta put away all my spring and summer clothes that used to fit me :( I spent hours looking for clothes yesterday.. I think I may end up just buying some online. 


Boxxy, yea gray doesn't count.. sorry!! :hugs:


Patrice! hayley? how you ladies doing?


----------



## mzswizz

Boxxey-You are still early so dont worry about. Its not over until AF shows. 

Holly-Happy 8 weeks!! :happydance: Yay for being a raspberry.

Jo-Cant wait to find out what team you are on :thumbup:

Ashley-I'm doing fine today. Just waking up to cool weather and already started on my hair.

AFM, im on cd25 today and my temp increased only by .29 I dont know if thats good or bad. But atleast it rose. So now i got to wait and see how the next 2 days look. Im just ready to ovulate. Im already having late ovulation. Im hoping i ovulate this month. But we shall see. DH and I dtd this morning just being spontaneous. So its all a waiting game.....again.


----------



## AC1987

Well even if you did ov Patrice 2 days after theres still a SLIGHT chance of catching the egg :) so don't stress too much, you have both done as much as you can so far! Blah I hate my hair... I wanna dye it so much and just do something new with it, I gave myself bangs earlier this month only its driving me crazy now :haha: 

So my DH says that if we're gonna go visit my family one more time before the baby comes that it'll be the last week of May... and I'll be like week 27-28 then... does that seem to far to be travelling? I was kinda hoping for early May but I guess thats out now.


----------



## mzswizz

The thing is..im just waiting for crosshairs. Which is driving me crazy because i havent gotten any yet. I know either day it chooses...im in the running because we had perfect timing with dtd. So now i just got to wait it out. Bangs...i get annoyed because it always tickles my head for some odd reason :haha: Also..as far as travelling..its okay. I think its when you are 7 months and up that its an issue. But you can always ask you midwife about that.


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies

This is a bit hard for me to describe, and I should probably just wait a few more days out to see if AF arrives, but thought I might as well ask if this could be a symptom towards a BFP.

The last few days my appetite has been normal but in the afternoon/evenings I have felt a bit of pressure in my stomach/guts (gas maybe?). Today, it has gotten stronger. I am not in pain as such. I have never suffered from constipation, but it almost feels like I might have it now, and is similar to the feeling of being sucker punched, but not a hard punch or anything. It is around my stomach or upper intestines. I do not feel like I will be sick (yet). I have not noticed any extra gaseous episodes LOL If it was gas, I would have thought it would work itself out, instead of appearing each afternoon. Each morning I am symptom free and convinced I dreamt the day before&#8217;s symptoms. Then afternoon comes and I feel things

I am 11dpo today, yesterday got a BFN

Just thought I would see what others think!


----------



## boxxey

Evap?


----------



## boxxey

I have peed on 10 sticks since 1dpo nothing till this morning


----------



## mzswizz

rm-Sounds like a possible pregnancy symptom. I know when i was pregnant. I ended up with constipation before even getting my bfp so its possible.

Boxxey-it looks pink. Did it come up within the time limit?


----------



## boxxey

Yes right away but it looked grey so i left it went back an hour later and it was like this


----------



## rmsh1

Ahhh I squinted so much at your pic boxxey but I am not sure where the lines are meant to be, I see one of course, but how close is the second meant to be?


----------



## rmsh1

And another question from me, what is Evening Primrose Oil meant to help with for TTC?


----------



## boxxey

Ill try and get a better one


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-does the test have an indent and also when you looked at it an hour later...was it inside the case or out the case?

Rm-yes evening primrose oil is suppose to help with ttc. It helps with your cm.

AFM, i was playing with temps for the next two days and if my temp goes up to 97.95 and up for the next two days...then my crosshairs will be on yesterday which i thought would happen. So for now..i am 1dpo yay :happydance:


----------



## boxxey




----------



## rmsh1

I was just reading that some one else thought EPO delayed ovulation, which I do not want! i read it was good for CM, hence why i started taking it. but I do not want to delay O at all! LOL


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-i definately see a line on the negative picture

rm-yes i have heard of it delaying your ov as well. If you dont want to have delayed ov then maybe try something that wouldnt effect ov like royal jelly etc.


----------



## boxxey

Ill retest tomorrow again and see i have one more frer and a cb digi


----------



## rmsh1

Ok think i will stop the EPO! No way do I want to delay O again


----------



## mzswizz

rm-GL and hopefully your ov isnt delayed.

Boxxey-was the test outside the case when you checked on it a hour later?


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i was playing with temps for the next two days and if my temp goes up to 97.95 and up for the next two days...then my crosshairs will be on yesterday which i thought would happen. So for now..i am 1dpo yay :happydance:


----------



## boxxey

It was there the whole time......i took it out after i noticed the line


----------



## mzswizz

well then i would say a bfp


----------



## AC1987

Rm, I took epo up until ov, cause it made me have ALOT of cm :haha: however I think I stopped taking it a little before I oved, anyways not sure if it helped me get my bfp or not. It didnt make me ov later though. 


Patrice thats exciting :D 

And boxxy could be a start of a bfp :)


----------



## boxxey

My 2 1/2 yr old has an eye appt at 1 gunna buy more test at walmart lol


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-yes i know. now if only my body gets the memo so i can get my crosshairs :haha:

Boxxey-yay cant wait for your new tests pics


----------



## boxxey

Fingers crossed 4 u patrice


----------



## mzswizz

thanks boxxey. Now hoping that i finally will get my crosshairs. I have been waiting for like forever :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Just did anothet frer. Looks like the last one with in 2 miins?


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-then i would say its your bfp!! congrats


----------



## boxxey

Thanks im not gunna get excited till my digi says so lol


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait for the results from the digi :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Getting bfp from a digi is SO amazing!! Cause then its like the words RIGHT infront of you! :thumbup: 


I'm in a blah mood today... trying to kick it. Just feeling down.


----------



## boxxey

Well im off to buy all walmarts prego tests be back soon


----------



## mzswizz

we will be patiently waiting


----------



## boxxey

So scared its an evap


----------



## mzswizz

if it comes up within time limit and is inside the case..then i doubt its an evap


----------



## bbn2

hello ladies I have not been on in a while. But I have some news I just took three tests this morning and IM PREGNANT!!!! I can't believe it. We did not even really try this cycle and I had thought that we missed o becuase we have been sick and I am not sure how it happened or when it happened and I just tested on whim becuase I have been really moody. I did not expect to see a pos. test and it came up right away. I am still in shock....I will post pics later )


----------



## mzswizz

wow this thread is pretty lucky. everyone is pretty much pregnant!!!! congrats bbn!!


----------



## bbn2

i am trying to figure out how to post a pick


Thank you Patrice. I am in shock and scared at the same time. I am kinda crampy. I just know your gonna get you bfp soon and i am sending lots of baby dust your way.


----------



## boxxey

Congrats......hoping my line is in fact a line ill retest in the morning


----------



## bbn2

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x232/mamachristy_2007/065.jpg


----------



## bbn2

boxxey good luck i hope this is your BFP

I hope and pray I have a sticky bean


----------



## mzswizz

those are for sure bfps :happydance: Thanks bbn. FXed im next.


----------



## AC1987

awww wow congrats bbn!!! :D 

Patrice I'm stalking your ff chart :haha: I'm pretty sure you oved yesterday :)


----------



## boxxey

Digi is neg so ill test on thursday ill be 13dpo if i can hold out lol


----------



## sheeps24

Bbn congrats! 

Boxxey try wait longer trust me its worth it 

Patrice your next :)


----------



## boxxey

Im crappy......peeing all the time runny nose kinda have a sore throat for the last 2hrs


----------



## boxxey

Crampy lol not crappy haha


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations bbn!! 

Boxxey, I'm peeing all the time and have been for about 2 weeks. I had cramps the week before last that felt like pulling in my left ovary that I had not had before. I didn't have any other symptoms, no cm at all, no sore boobs, backache nothing!!!


----------



## boxxey

Goodness i have terrible symptom spotting lol like now runny nose cramps bloated sore throat and at night i get really pukey and gaggy.....my other pregnancy werent trying so i never paid attention also just today i feel pulling sentations in my ovaries only today though


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-Judging from the massive temp drop yesterday..im pretty sure i o'd yesterday too. 


holly-thanks i hope so!

boxxey-your symptoms are sounding good.

AFM, soooo i was bored and decided to play with the temps for the next 2 days and have noticed that if my temp is at 97.91 or higher for the next 2 days..i will get my crosshairs for yesterday :happydance: So im hoping my body goes higher than that so i can get those crosshairs wednesday.


----------



## boxxey

I have a history of ovarian cysts......my last one in dec was 7cms........just in the last hr feels like everytime i move someone is stabbing me with a hot poker right threw my right ovary.....im ok as long as i dont move the wrong way or take a deep breath


----------



## mzswizz

hmm do you think the pain is being caused from the ovarian cyst?


----------



## boxxey

The last cyst was on the left so i dont know what to think


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully it means pregnancy and not anything dealing with those cysts.


----------



## boxxey

Im gunna get checked as soon as adams home from work


----------



## mzswizz

gl boxxey. hopefully its good news that we hear from you.


----------



## boxxey

I just went to get off the couch and the pain came too both sides


----------



## AC1987

I'm going out to eat at a Greek restaurant tonight!! SOOOO excited :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

that doesnt sound too good.

Ashley-Have fun. I've never been to a greek restaurant before.


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhhh Greek food, love it!!! We went to Greece a few years ago, the food is soooo good


----------



## samanthax

Girls how are you?

Yesturday I went to the sex clinic too see if they could just confirm me too a midwfie with out going to my GP..

anyway I went in signed up etc... and waited.. then i did a wee in them pots... a guy called me in.. (how imbrassing) so i explained it to him like my situation.. this is the bit that will make you laugh

He was showing how to use the test? seriously? I have been trying to concvie for 2 months i have brought loads of POAS i know how to use them.. Anyways me bein nice i just smiled.. he said to me that it will take 5 minutes.. 3 minutes later he said lets check it.. i was like okay.. it was a negative!!
I was shocked!
in the end i went to tesco's and got a clearblue digital


----------



## samanthax

these are the test so far in a week

xx


----------



## rmsh1

Take your tests into that silly man!! LOL


----------



## Blondiejay

Mmm I love Greek too.

How is everyone this morning?

I've booked my docs appt for next Wednesday. I've noticed that I haven't for an appetite at all, although I know that will change soon!!!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Sam, I'd go back with all the tests, they certainly look like they are getting darker.


----------



## skyraaa

hello ladies congrats bbn awesome news will hav 2 update the main page with all these bfps 

patrice i want ur bfp next!!! im keeping everything crossed 

boxxey keep testing :)

afm im feeling ok seem 2 b acheing more with my ever growing bump lol got my 20week scan next tues how exciting they will check the gender again, also me and oh have decided on her name she will b called Lyla casey adams 
i love lyla oh likes casey but im not keen lol but said he can have it lol
also everytime i use my doppler i hear her lil hb so reasuring im now proper excited 2 b halfway nearly halfway 2 meeting her:happydance:


----------



## Blondiejay

I love the name Lyla, that's so nice. When do you start hearing their heartbeats on the doppler?

We have boys names but I'm unsure about girls names.


----------



## rmsh1

Could someone please tell me if they think the cross hairs FF have given me are correct? Could I have O'd a day earlier than FF thinks? If I am 12dpo like FF thinks, then the tiny little bit of spotting I noticed today when I wiped, and the cramps I have today could be late implantation related. But if I am 13dpo, i suspect AF is on her way :(


----------



## boxxey

So i was at the hospital all night......i go back this morning for an ultrasound im 11dpo and im starting to have pinkish cm.....af is on her way in im almost certian.....i cant feel it


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry hun, I'm no good with the charts.


----------



## rmsh1

That's OK, I posted in several places to see what people say. I am trying to stay positive for these last few days, but the cramps are telling me AF is coming :(


----------



## AC1987

Rm, I looked at your chart, to my knowledge FF was right with the cross hairs now I have no idea what its doing :haha: sorry.. I can only suggest to test in a day or two.


Aww thats a nice name Hayley!! My DH and I were talking names last night we finally agreed if its a girl Cassidy(working on a middle name) and for a boy still going over our options...


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Blondiejay

Cassidy is lovely too. 

My boyfriend is Irish so we want Irish names, for a boy we love Finbarr and (not very Irish) Dexter. For a girl we like Niamph (pronounced Neve) although I'm keeping my eye out for more girls names.


----------



## rmsh1

My Irish friend at work is called Nuala! her sister is Niamph


----------



## bbn2

I have my first appointment on Friday at 2:30. I am so nervous. I am still cramping off and on and I know it can be normal, but It still scares me.








<a href="https://lilypie.com/"><img src="https://lbdf.lilypie.com/pqrOm4.png" width="400" height="80" border="0" alt="Lilypie Pregnancy tickers" /></a>


----------



## samanthax

yeah, i know the worst thing is! 

it was a bloke! x


----------



## mzswizz

sam-just take those tests to the clinic. blood test are best anyways.

rm-ff is accurate on your chart so fxed :thumbup:

hayley-lovely name!!

Currently, Im on cd26. And I am confident im 2dpo today. My temp this morning was 97.98 yay :happydance: Now I just need tomorrow's temp to be above 97.91 and I will get my crosshairs :happydance: I go back to work tomorrow and I get off around 2:15pm which is great because I don't enjoy staying there until closing. I totally forgot to say that DH bought a new car like two weeks ago :dohh: We love it...Well because it was the car I always wanted (2007 Scion TC). It's perfect. But now my car needs to get fixed :dohh: It is not driving correctly and is making some disturbing sounds so I have to get that done asap so my car doesn't give out on me. Well, for the past few days..I have been having a small amount creamy cm soo im pretty i o'd because it looks like soon..it will be the dry spell compared to the large amount of watery cm i was getting in the previous days before ov. Well atleast now I know when I o'd this cycle. So now its time for a countdown. I will be testing on April 6th which I will be 12dpo by then. I will test with the ic because I only have the cb digis and dont want to use those until I know for sure. So 10 more days before testing yay. This time around..Im going to actually wait the 10 days :haha: Hoping to get a positive this cycle. I've been trying sooo hard. God please bless us with our own LO [-o&lt;


----------



## samanthax

are they? its okay. im going to the GP.. i think i have to do a form to do.. Im too scared to do a test just incase it says negative x


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, how have ya'll be doing? Its been a long time since I came on here to chat.

Haley - congrats on almost reaching the 20 week march! I love the name btw.

bbn - I hope everything will go well for you.

Patrice - Yay, you're back! I hope you get your bfp this month! At least you know when you ovulated. I'm feeling pretty discouraged. I have been charting my temp and the avg temp was 96.9, it raised to 97.5, then dropped to 96.9 again, and the last two days have been 97.3 and 97.1. I have been having some cm, but not enough for my heart to leap. Based on my last 2 cycles which were a perfect 33 days, I am supposed to ovulate today or tomorrow.

I was digging through my bathroom drawer the other day and found my old bfp pregnancy test. I was so heartbroken and really dont know when I will see a bfp again. I dont even care to symptom spot anymore because I'm afraid its never going to happen or maybe its going to take a decade to happen.

sorry for the long vent, just had to let it out.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice my fingers are crossed for you!! 


aww hello kitty, you're right now, symptom spotting doesn't do much because some months I would think for sure it was it and nope nothing. But be positive :):hugs:


3 days til my ultrasound ooohh im going mad waiting!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Just wanted to ask, does anyone take a break from bd after their "peak" week, or do you bd up until af? Doc told me that we should bd every other day from day 10-20 and today is cd 20 for me so I was wondering if I can just relax and not make it a chore.


----------



## AC1987

hello_kitty said:


> Just wanted to ask, does anyone take a break from bd after their "peak" week, or do you bd up until af? Doc told me that we should bd every other day from day 10-20 and today is cd 20 for me so I was wondering if I can just relax and not make it a chore.

You could switch it to every other day or every 2 days :)


----------



## samanthax

How is everyone? 

Oh may i ask how can i add colour to my sigg? x


----------



## rmsh1

I have no idea Sam,you sig is far better than mine as you can tell! LOL


----------



## samanthax

lol, i like yours though its simple x


----------



## rmsh1

I'm so sick today, not sure why I came to work! Stupid AF cramps and now upset guts to boot, Going to be a misery guts today :(


----------



## samanthax

Aww bless! 

Im pissed off:

me and my otherhalf are having a engagement party on the 28th april.. I had a text from the otherhalf saying we are getting them cards back as we need to redo them I said why? 
and he said because you asked for money? 
I put on the card: 
*Gifts of money/ vouchers would be be great as we are setting a home together 
witch i thought it would be okay so people know what to get us 

I prefre people knowning then guessing. 

MEN!!


----------



## rmsh1

Doesn't he want people to know you are going to set up a home together?? or does he just not like that you asked for money? Weird

My OH and I are moving back to NZ at the end of the year (been in London for 5 years) and my family has already been buying us stuff to set up house when we get back LOL


----------



## samanthax

Its because I asked for money 

But you would want people to know what you would like? right? 
instaid of getting something ugly..


----------



## rmsh1

A lot of people ask for money these days! Or else create gift lists. My friend had a gift list for her engagement party, I just bought something from that!


----------



## samanthax

yeah! lol, i prefre money/vouchers purely because you can buy what you want x


----------



## rmsh1

oh well, guess you might be getting some unwanted gifts now! Has he cancelled the order properly?


----------



## samanthax

Yep, he sent me a text that he got kicked out now.. x


----------



## rmsh1

Oh dear, tell him to design the cards then LOL


----------



## samanthax

I said to him that he can find the other cards i can't be bothered! its never right for him!


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies.....ultrasound shows my ovaries have no cysts all is well....had some spotting yesterday not much yet today but i know af is coming....my temp dropped yesterday and today......im not going to be trying anymore......we r gunna got to ntnp im still gunna temp but thats it........i cant take the heartbreak


----------



## AC1987

samantha pfftt men! I had a money only wedding shower, its pretty common now, because lately everyone has mostly everything its just money they need. And yes people do appreciate knowing what there money will be put towards, if he thinks its too tacky to just outright say it in a card what the money is for, just say its a money only thing and then send thank you cards thanking them for the money later and mentioning what it'll be used towards :) 



rm sorry you're cramping! :flower:


Boxxy, sometimes a break is whats best :hugs:


Ahh man I had such a rough night kept waking up feeling ill from heartburn OUCH!


----------



## rmsh1

I am not sure what to think of my AF cramps. Still not AF, just brown CM. Maybe it wont come til tomorrow!


----------



## mzswizz

Hello-kitty-Thanks for the welcome back. And hoping you ov soon. If you have a look at my chart..i was having the temp dip and then rise and thinking yay finally o'd but it wasnt until the MASSIVE drop that I finally o'd so i would say just wait it out and you should ov soon :thumbup: And about dtd. I say every other day to every 2 days. But with my dh its just whenever we want to which is more like every day :haha:

RM-fxed that AF stays away.

Boxxey-Sometimes a break is what you need. I know with my 2 week break i felt better. I think everyone needs a break every now and then to just relax and take your mind off ttc.

Samantha-A little insight about men when it comes to that issue. Men have big egos and they want to be able to be head of the household/provider. So even when they need help..they dont ask for it. Or when they need to borrow money..they rather earn it themselves or go to the bank instead of asking people. I guess men dont want to come off as anything less than a man. Why they do that....I have no clue. But thats just the way of the world of men i guess. Also about the color it depends on if you talking about your ticker or just actual words on your siggy because for a ticker...usually bump.com and daisypath.com have tickers that you can add color too. For actual words..just highlight the words when you go into edit signature and click the A sign with the color under it and pick the color of your choice. It wont change until you save the signature..then you will see the color. Hope i helped.

AFM, I am 3dpo today and I got my crosshairs today :happydance: My temp rose to 98.26F this morning. So now im officially in the tww :happydance: DH and I dtd yesterday and was just having fun. Also, I got my car fixed :happydance: But the price made me want to :cry: We had to pay $1,184.00 :nope: Well atleast his mom was grateful enough to give us the money out of his child support account because we REALLY DIDNT want to use our credit card or go into the money we have saved up. So everything worked out perfectly :thumbup: I got into work at 12pm today and only work 4 1/2 hours today so atleast I dont have to deal with my boss very long :haha: Im feeling pretty good today and DH has faithfully been taking his vitamins every day without me telling him to :shock: Im very proud of him. He even made it known he was taking them every day. So i told him i've noticed and im proud of him :blush: So 9 more days left til testing already. Hoping this time around its a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Awww I knew you'd get your crosshairs!! :haha: so now the waiting begins :) time to sit back and relax (as if right?!)


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i think i will be able to sit back and relax now. Before i was freaking out because i thought I wouldnt ov this cycle. But im just glad that I have o'd so now to just wait.


----------



## samanthax

Girls im panicing here! 

Ive just went to the toliet; and ive had brown blood in my underwear with like brown spots of CM is this normal??


----------



## mzswizz

as long as its not red and you are in pain then you are okay. its normal. women went through that before.


----------



## samanthax

what sort of pain? 

x


----------



## mzswizz

like twice as bad as AF cramps.


----------



## samanthax

nope, ive been having very very dull pains though 

Shall i take a test in a few days time?

I have white CM now i think x


----------



## mzswizz

have you dtd recently? Since you're pregnant..you are getting an increased amount of blood flow so any little thing can irritate your cervix therefore causing spotting..but it is normal. If you want to put your mind at ease you ca ntest or see a doc


----------



## samanthax

we haven't done anything like that since last week, ill wait till the bleeding is worst.. if it is ill go A&E x


----------



## mzswizz

if it went back to white cm then i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## samanthax

true ill check it after my dinner x


----------



## AC1987

Samantha,Aww its probably nothing, some ladies spot through out their pregnancies... but yes, not meaning to bring this up, but if it is a miscarriage then you'll know, it won't just be spotting it'll be full on AF with stronger cramps. But try not to worry :flower: 


As for me... I feel like my stomach is going to explode. How the HECK is it gonna get any bigger I feel like a cow :haha::haha: omg these next two days can't get here fast enough!!!!


----------



## skyraaa

awww sam hope u ok lots of woman experiance implantation bleeding so cud b just that as long as it stays brown and spotting its old blood 

i had a chemical the month before i fell preggas with this bubs got my bfp but they never got darker and i done a hpt when i was 4-3 and there was no line and af came theday after id say it was like a normal af maybe a bit heavier 
i hope this is not the case 4 u im keeping everything crossed xxxx


----------



## samanthax

thanks, im not pain though just very verry dull ache like AF is coming but duller then that but it goes, 

done a check.. its lighter a few spots still redish brown 

I take it if its gone im okay 
x


----------



## Blondiejay

Sam, check the first trimester forum, there are a few posts bout spotting. I tho k it's quite common.

Boxxey, glad you're ok. Taking a step back sometimes helps. 

Ashley, more pics please!! I can't wait to stry showing just so then it will be more real.

Patrice, hope you caught it!! Now time to relax. 

X


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Patrice- 
Thanks for the info. If it werent for us trying to get pregnant, hubby and I can go 2 weeks without dtd but since it doesnt seem like I ovulated based on the bbt, guess we're gonna go at it tonight. Its so strange though because I feel like I'm ovulating because I have been gassy since yesterday, sorry tmi, and cramping in my right ovary. Yesterday my temp was 97.1 today it went back down to 96.9. I signed up for fertility friend but I dont think I can use it this month since I started charting mid cycle. What are cross hairs btw?


----------



## AC1987

Ok I love my mother in law... but was totally not expecting to get my stomach rubbed... it took all I had not to react by pushing her hand away. WAAA someone get me a shirt that says hands off the belly!! 

I'll post more pics monday :)


----------



## mzswizz

hello_kitty-When did you start temping? Do you chart? If you do you can just input all the information from the beginning til now. Thats what I did. And if your temp goes up higher than your normal pre-ov temps...then you have ovulated. Some people dont get massive temp drops when they ov.

Ashley-I think i would be the same way about belly rubbing too. I think its just something about pregnant women that attracts their hands. But its annoying and im not even pregnant. :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice- I only have information from cd 12 onward, the day after I got back from the doctor. I wouldnt even think about temping if he hadnt told me to. I got pregnant so easy the first time that I thought it wouldnt be any harder this time around...well I guess not. I'm not out yet, but I just dont have a good feeling about this month due to lack of cm and the tempting. It is weird because today is cd21 for me. Hubby and I agreed to bd tonight just for the sake of it but I doubt we will because we're planning on visiting my mom tonight because she's sick.


----------



## skyraaa

how is everything this morning sam?? x

patrice happy u got ur crosshairs take it that means u oved lol im useless :)

im feeling ok woke up with a headache tho :( il put a bump pic on later getting fat now lol x


----------



## rmsh1

CD1 for me today, AF is well and truely here after taunting me for a few days :(


----------



## skyraaa

rmsh1 said:


> CD1 for me today, AF is well and truely here after taunting me for a few days :(

awww im sorry :hugs: stupid witch :( hope u catch eggy next cycle xx


----------



## rmsh1

Me too! Still going to practise SMEP, but am putting OH on vitc and zinc now, figure it cant hurt!


----------



## skyraaa

rmsh1 said:


> Me too! Still going to practise SMEP, but am putting OH on vitc and zinc now, figure it cant hurt!

yep cant hurt iv heard lots of ladies geting bfps after doing smep :)


----------



## rmsh1

We were doing SMEP last cycle too, oh well. Might get some soft cups if I can be brave enough to use them


----------



## boxxey

Cd 1 for me as well af is here early by 2 days light but none the less shes here my temps bellow cover now......ill still be here reading and keeping up with everyone......just not focusing on it anymore....i will keep temping however as my cycles r getting shortervsince the iud removal......jan 32 days,feb 29 march 27 so ya ill just sit back and let it happen when it happens.....we will start trying as soon as my new ob calls with an appt :-D


----------



## samanthax

going to the hospital tomorrow at half 8 tomorrow morning for blood test, I do hope that everything is fine xx


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-cant wait for your bump pic :happydance:

boxxey & rm-oh no!! stupid witch. fxed for the both of you.

hello_kitty-its not over until af shows fxed :thumbup:

samantha-keep us updated!

Well, its back to work for me. Atleast I get off at 5:30pm today. I ended up not going to work yesterday and i had a blast because my two friends came over and we ate pizza and went swimming in the pool. We laughed and just had a good time. I'm off on Friday so most likely we will hang out again. Also, my friend decided to keep her baby this time around and she showed me her 12 week u/s :blush: The baby is adorable. Cant wait for my LO. DH and I had an argument but we talked it out and went to bed peacefully. The argument happened just because of lack of communication and misinterpretation. But we worked it out. I have creamy discharge today and im 4dpo. Had a sharp pain...sort of like AF cramp on my right ovary last night. So i turned on Dance Central 2 and danced it out which worked because after a few songs..it was gone. My temp is still up so thats good also. Other than that..im doing good and feeling good.


----------



## samanthax

I will! 

Update: 

I had a look in my undwear the panty looked okay.. there was spots red ones I wiped a few times and there was pink string and a blood clott
i wiped the second blood clott
and ive also wiped again and it was pink blood
I do have period pains but not as bad.. Im really shitting it now.. what do you think? 
it could be? x


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck for the blood test Sam. Are you still temping? if your temp is still up it will help reassure you too. If you are really worrying, you can go get a test and check.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, aww that sounds great oh how I want a swimming pool :haha: 


Samantha all I can suggest is either take another pregnancy test or see the doc :( sorry.. :hugs:


I'm going mad waiting... tomorrow at 9am is my ultrasound soooo anxious!!


----------



## mzswizz

Samantha-It can go either way. So you should either take a pregnancy test or go to the doctor to get more clarification because we are just as unsure :haha:. wish we could really tell you whats going on.

Ashley-Yay cant wait for your appt.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice will you be testing next week? :) Or you just gonna wait to see if AF shows?

Today I'm busy cleaning up and doing some packing. :)


----------



## samanthax

you see i was thinking of a pregnancy test but would be 2 lines? I'm going to temp tomorrow morning (carrying) on from last week, see what they says... x


----------



## skyraaa

sam id say do another test if its lighter or neg then i think i may b having a chemical so sorry hunni but see wot test says xx


----------



## skyraaa

right i promised bump pics so here u go :) 19weeks

top on
and top off
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3









photo (2).jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rmsh1

What a cool bump!!!


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> you see i was thinking of a pregnancy test but would be 2 lines? I'm going to temp tomorrow morning (carrying) on from last week, see what they says... x

Yes if you are still pregnant you will get two lines. If you have had a chemical you will get a BFN :(

But your temp tomorrow will help, I will stalk your chart tomorrow


----------



## skyraaa

rmsh1 said:


> What a cool bump!!!

thank u hun im defo expanding lol x


----------



## AC1987

Awww thats a nice bump hayley!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-what a lovely bump.

Sam-i agree with what the other ladies are saying. So take a test and will be checking your temp tomorrow :thumbup:

Ashley-yes i will be testing next week friday. I should be 12dpo by then.


----------



## skyraaa

thank u ashley and patrice :) ashley goodluck 4 ur scan tomorro bet u all excited i gotta wait till tuesday 4 mine cant wait 2 see ur pic :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Hope everything is ok for you Sam.

Aww Hayley, loving your bump!!


----------



## skyraaa

Blondiejay said:


> Hope everything is ok for you Sam.
> 
> Aww Hayley, loving your bump!!

thank u hun looking forward 2 seeing yours soon :)


----------



## AC1987

:haha: 10 more hours til my scan!! I really hope I get pics too! :D


----------



## KARS2012

Hello Ladies!!

I am back! :flower:

Sorry I have been away visiting family and i forgot to tell you all I was going, Last month I had a chemical preg, I had a few really faint preg tests thats weren't getting darker and then AF came :cry:

I Have just gone into the 2ww now and am 1DPO! we DTD with great timing this month and my LP seems to be back in order! YAY!!

Fingers crossed this is the month!

Skyraa Could you please add my name to the list? :winkwink:

Hope every one is doing well and congrats to all who got there :bfp: while I was away!


----------



## Blondiejay

Welcome back Kars. :0)

Ashley you must be bursting with excitement!!

I feel a bit bloated already Hayley, I'm only a size 8 and wondering if I will show early. X


----------



## samanthax

done my temp, tell me what you think.. x


----------



## rmsh1

It is still above baseline, so that is good, but has dropped a bit. Keep taking your temp each day and go get an hpt and test again, even though you are getting your blood done today, you wont get results today will you?


----------



## skyraaa

KARS2012 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> I am back! :flower:
> 
> Sorry I have been away visiting family and i forgot to tell you all I was going, Last month I had a chemical preg, I had a few really faint preg tests thats weren't getting darker and then AF came :cry:
> 
> I Have just gone into the 2ww now and am 1DPO! we DTD with great timing this month and my LP seems to be back in order! YAY!!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is the month!
> 
> Skyraa Could you please add my name to the list? :winkwink:
> 
> Hope every one is doing well and congrats to all who got there :bfp: while I was away!

hey kars welcome back im sorry 2 hear u had a chemical i had one too the month before i fell preggas this time they say u r fertile after having a chemical coz ur body just wants 2 get preggas again happened 4 me :) so might happen 4 u 2 fingers crossed :)

ur names added :)

ashley im excited 4 u :happydance: cant wait 4 a update

afm i had a very active bubs last night she was doing summersualts in my tummy so cute brings it all bk 2 me when i was preggas with summer :)


----------



## KARS2012

Thanks for the welcomes ladies,

Skyraaa, Thank you :thumbup:
I hope thats the case with me!! I conceived my daughter 2 months after a m/c so I hope that happens this time to, Although I have only been able to DTD for the 3 days before ovulation... yesterday was ovulation so I was hoping to DTD tonight just to make sure but DP has gone out... :dohh:
I hope there are enough :spermy: to catch that egg!


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies!! :D 
2 hours til my scan, 3 hours til my midwife appt... I probably won't get to update here til noonish my time though. But def will! Oh man I'm so excited but I don't know why it feels like they're not gonna find anything on the screen :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> Good morning ladies!! :D
> 2 hours til my scan, 3 hours til my midwife appt... I probably won't get to update here til noonish my time though. But def will! Oh man I'm so excited but I don't know why it feels like they're not gonna find anything on the screen :haha:

:happydance: im excited 2 lol x yay x


----------



## Miss_d

Can I join please. This is my first month ttc baby number 3.


----------



## josephine3

Ooooh ashley Im excited for your scan!! For some reason i think you're having a boy!! 

Update from me.... Im team :pink: !! I knew it!! All good and healthy too from what she could see.. I thought she wasnt gonna be able to tell because she said the cord was between her legs for most of the scan but thankfully she moved a lil bit and then she could see 3 lil lines!! She was pretty sure and I am convinced its a girl anyway, so Im going with it!! getting excited now!! Missing you lot xxx


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: jo congrats again x

miss_d of course u can join :) il add ur name 2 the list bet u excited 2 b trying for no3 what do u hav already? x


----------



## Miss_d

skyraaa said:


> :happydance: jo congrats again x
> 
> miss_d of course u can join :) il add ur name 2 the list bet u excited 2 b trying for no3 what do u hav already? x

Thank u. 

I've got a boy aged 7 & a girl aged 4. Everyone keeps saying that I've got the perfect family with a boy and girl tbh wish they would just keep quiet. There's no rule if you have off each you need to stop at that. X


----------



## mzswizz

Samantha-as long as you are not below coverline i would say you are okay. Keep us posted!

Ashley-cant wait to see what team you're on!

Jo-congrats on being team pink!

Kars-welcome back. Nice to have you join us again.

Welcome miss_d!!!!

Afm, im 5dpo today and have my fallback temp. Dh and i are off today. Yesterday dh went to the doctor because he had pain in his arm and shoulder and he found out he hurt his tendon so he had to wear a sling yesterday and take it off today but put ice on it. He is doing better. Also i had an interview yesterday so hopefully i get any job that God bless me with.


----------



## skyraaa

awww cute ages must b nice 2 have 1 of each :) but its up 2 u and oh theres no rule 2 say stop at 2 :) i wud like 3 but iv always said 3 reguardless of gender iv got a daughter shes 3 and got another daughter on the way :) but even if my next is a girl im still stopping lol x


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Patrice I'm STILL team yellow! 

So I went in for my ultrasounnd.. it was at 9am... ended up waiting til 9:30 before I got to go in. Everything looked great, she had to look between the legs, my eye sight is so bad(wasn't wearing glasses) so as far as I could see there was no penis but my DH is REALLY happy so now its making me think maybe he saw something :wacko: 
But then she tells us she spotted something abnormal on me not the baby. So we had to wait 40 mins for the doc to come in and talk to us... my midwife appt was 10am this was like 10:40 before the doc came in. Apparently the membranes aren't connected... the chronium and animo I'm probably misspelling them, but by 14-15 weeks they're supposed to be fused only mine arent.... so he says its a rare case so he told me not to worry just that to come back in 3 weeks for another ultrasound.
 



Attached Files:







COLTRANE_ASHLEY-19WKS_3.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8









COLTRANE_ASHLEY-19WKS_4.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mzswizz

Love the pics and hopefully we will know what team you're on soon. And hopefully the rare case isnt anything serious.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ahh yay a little girl Jo!!

Ashley,I'm sure everything will be ok. Hey you get another ultrasound so you get to see baby again. :0)


----------



## AC1987

:haha: my reaction to another scan "Yay I get to see the baby again!" my dhs "Ahh great gotta rework the budget" :haha::haha:


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi girls, been a really long time since I been on the forum as I've been really busy! But, found out today that I'm pregnant n jus wanted to share the happy news :) hope evrybody is doing ok xx


----------



## skyraaa

ashley im loving ur 3d pic soooo cute!!! im sure its nothing 2 worry about at least u get 2 see bubs again :)

jadey congrats :happydance:


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations Jadey! X


----------



## AC1987

So just for fun, by the look of the babies face would you say boy or girl? :haha: I can't believe how CUTE my baby looks... yes I'm gonna be one of THOSE moms :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## skyraaa

ashley im going 4 boy and he is soooo gorgeous those lil lips awwww x

well today is my birthday :happydance: 28 today not sure i sure b celebrating but i dont care cant believe its only 2yrs till 30!!!
out with my girlfriends 2night 4 a meal and drinkys my trusty black maternity dress is coming out lol


----------



## rmsh1

AC1987 said:


> :haha: my reaction to another scan "Yay I get to see the baby again!" my dhs "Ahh great gotta rework the budget" :haha::haha:

Yeah I wouldn't object to another scan! LOL

Congrats, baby looks lovely


----------



## AC1987

Happy birthday Hayley!! :D


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> Happy birthday Hayley!! :D

thank u :) just seen ur other 3d pics awww so sweet x iv booked a 3d scan :) oh got it 4 my birthday its on the 12th of may :) x


----------



## Blondiejay

Happy birthday Hayley, have a lovely day x 

Hmm I'm undecided Ashley, very cute pic!


----------



## AC1987

Hayley you're 20 weeks now! :D 

Patrice how are you feeling? Still got temps above the coverline?

Samantha whats new with you did you take another preg test?


Today I'm going to the mall to get more clothes :happydance:


----------



## samanthax

AC1987 - I had a misscarriage, i went to the early pregnancy unit and test me there.. negtive :( x


----------



## rmsh1

Sam I hope you are going to TTC this cycle too, even though you are probably depressed by what has happened. You might be very fertile this cycle


----------



## samanthax

rmsh1 - If i have your guys support.. ill be doing this again this cycle

I just need to find questions :

1. how long do you bleed?
2. when am i fertile?
xx


----------



## skyraaa

samanthax said:


> rmsh1 - If i have your guys support.. ill be doing this again this cycle
> 
> I just need to find questions :
> 
> 1. how long do you bleed?
> 2. when am i fertile?
> xx

count day 1 of the bleed as cycle day 1 u shud ov round about the same time as normal 
ur bleeding will prob last about 5-6 days about the same as a normal af :)


----------



## Blondiejay

So sorry Sam, hope next cycle will be a happy one for you x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> rmsh1 - If i have your guys support.. ill be doing this again this cycle
> 
> I just need to find questions :
> 
> 1. how long do you bleed?
> 2. when am i fertile?
> xx

Yay of course you have our support!! And you know what? You know for sure you and your OH can make a baby now, so go for it!

And like last cycle, just watch out for those EWCM signs, you will know when to get BDing then. 

We are going to BD every other day like last month, I just hope I O around CD21 like normal, so much easier to get the BD timing right. We started BDing every day a little too early last cycle, so I want to get it perfect this cycle


----------



## samanthax

I thought you would be fertile after a miscarriage.. because your body is use to it. But i supose it makes sence in why you bleed when you miscarry.. 

yeah im normally four days when im on my period.. 

I thought i would finsh by now.. oh and do i need to add on fertiliy friend that i started bleeding on wednesday?? x


----------



## mzswizz

Happy birthday hayley!

Samantha sorry about the m/c. I've experienced them myself so im here to help and support.

Ashley-yes my temps are still above coverline thankfully. and im thinking boy for you.

Afm, im 6dpo today. Im at work having a bad day. But once i get home, it will be better. Cant wait to get a new job. Dh is feeling much better. And i dont notice anything different in me so im thinking im out this cycle but we shall see.


----------



## samanthax

mzswizz - Sorry to here that, :hugs: may i ask 
I fi should put on fertility friend that i started bleeding on wednesday.. i did started to then x


----------



## AC1987

Awww I'm so sorry Samantha! :( I had that last year it sucked!! Very upsetting!! A misscarriage at any stage of pregnancy is heartbreaking :hugs: Mine it was just more extra blood and cramps. 


So today I bought myself a dress from target, expensive but I did want one :p


----------



## mzswizz

samantha-when you started seeing red and a flow is when you put bleeding.


----------



## samanthax

ahh well its finished now i think just brown blood.. x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> I thought you would be fertile after a miscarriage.. because your body is use to it. But i supose it makes sence in why you bleed when you miscarry..
> 
> yeah im normally four days when im on my period..
> 
> I thought i would finsh by now.. oh and do i need to add on fertiliy friend that i started bleeding on wednesday?? x

Yes you need to put that into FF as it will be CD1


----------



## samanthax

ive done it, tell me what you think xx


----------



## rmsh1

Hmmm your chart to me says CD1 was the 30th March, which was Friday.


----------



## samanthax

there we go x


----------



## mzswizz

samantha-how are you doing?

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, im 7dpo today and today marks 2 years of the first m/c. my temps are a little low but still above coverline so thats good. DH and i dtd today and we both are off yay :happydance: We had a nice little bubble bath together this morning and it felt great. Not really any symptoms over here yet other than I felt very hot this morning after waking up ahours later after taking my temp and when I took the temp a 2nd time to see if im hot or not..it quicky shot up to the 99 degrees F so i just turned it off because i knew it was going to go past 99.5 and I would have to discard it. So I dont know what that was all about. I even took a cold shower because i was sooo hot :shrug: But other than that, Im feeling pretty normal. Cant believe im 7dpo already :shock: 5 more days before testing. Hoping my temps go up as well.


----------



## samanthax

im feeling okay, thinking if i should do it again this cycle? xx


----------



## AC1987

Gaahh I really hate feeling hungry 24/7!! Very annoying :(


----------



## mzswizz

Samantha-i would say the cycle after this you can. I would just wait one cycle so your lining can be pregnancy ready.


----------



## samanthax

yeah but i don't want to wait another cycle  x


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies hope everyone is ok 

Samantha - Really sorry fxd for next time!

Afm 9 weeks today! Time flies, I just rang the doctors because I havent heard from anyone no midwives or anything and I want my scan appointment!!


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow 9 weeks already!? Congrats! :D Yeah time flies when you look back.. however in the moment I find it drags :haha:


Tonight leaving for kansas, bringing my laptop so I'll get to go online :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Samantha-then get to dtd lol fxed!!!

Holly-happy 9 weeks!

Ashley-have fun on your trip!

AFM, i am 8dpo today and my temp dropped a little below coverline today. Dont know why but hoping its implantation which is causing my temps to be low. Hopefully they will increase soon. Hoping for a bfp soon. All i can do is wait. Also dh got a x ray of his neck because they think he hurt one of his nerves. They prescribed him muscle relaxers so hopefully that helps. They told him to rest for a week and now we know he needs a new job.


----------



## AC1987

aww I noticed saw your temp drop Patrice... however it wasn't by much. So hoping this'll be it for you :) 

Almost alllll packed!! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

yes it wasnt a major difference which therefore is keeping me hopeful still. FXed my temp goes up soon though.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hiya ladies

Samantha, so sorry to read your crap news. Hope things go right for you next time.

Ladies indeed some advice please! I have been using ic opks for the past few days and they were gradually getting darker. For some reason this morning I took an ic pregnancy test and it came up with a very feint line but a line all the same. It wasn't grey or shadow like. It had a pink tinge to it! Anyways, I didnt and haven't got excited as I haven't been feeling pregnant! Buti took another one when I got home after picking oh up from work and again there is a line! I thought I was on cd12 after having a weird af on 22nd of march but nowim wondering if it was implantation? It was a weird period....started off with brown tinged cm for about 3 days and then it was pretty heavy for 2 days but it was dark dark brown blood, almost black (sorry if tmi).

Anyway, I got my oh to pee in a cup and I dipped an ic preggo testin it earlier this evening, just for fun, and also as some sort of scientific experiment and, obviously it came up stark white. I was trying to work out if I had a faulty batch of tests or if I had had evap lines but the lines came up in the time frame. 

Sorry Togo on but I also had blood when I wiped this morning which I'm thinking could be due to us dtd last night. I've read that can happen in early pregnancy.

Sorry to go on but do I trust my scientific experiment or not? Gonna use fmu tomorrow.

I've started getting period type pains this evening even though I'm not at all due on!

Heeeeelp pleaaaase!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-Sounds like you could be indeed pregnant. Heavy bleeding can occur during pregnancy and its called a breakthrough bleeding where it would be like an actual period but its not a period. Its just your body didnt transition into pregnancy mode yet. And yes bleeding after sex occurs during pregnancy. I saw try a frer or another pink dye test just so you can rule out the ic's being a faulty batch. FXed for you.


----------



## sg0720

hello ladies,

I MISS all of you! i dont come on much since we are not trying as of right now. and I was finishing up school and thank god i am done. =] I also will be starting a new job on the 16th at a hospital near by. so been pretty focused on that.... but congratulations to everyone who got there BFPs and Good LUck to everyone still trying.

I noticed something and i wanted to share..maybe it could help someone =]

I dont know if its the liquid tylenol cold and flu i am taking 2x a day (Just while im sick) or if it is the FRESH PINEAPPLE i have been eating but i have TONS AND TONS of Clear, very Stretchy CM sorry if Tmi but its like pouring out of me lol and i was supposed to ovulate 1week ago..so not sure since i havent been keeping track.

but..if some of you ladies are having trouble with getting fertile CM maybe try eating fresh pineapple...hope it helps

:hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Sarah that sounds so promising for you! Do you tempa t all to know if your temp is still high?
Let us know what happens with FMU!!! FX


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi Sarina, nice to hear from you....hope the new job goes well and, when the time comes for you to start ttc again, you have lots of luck....good info ref the cm too by the way!

Right....I think I'm pregnant! I'm still not letting myself get excited as I think I need to see it on a digital first!! My fmu seemed to give me another faint positive on an ic and on a tesco brand test. I wish I could upload the pics but can't find my camera lead and my phone camera is shockingly bad!

Anyways, I have been looking online at faint positives and mine are definitely the same if not darker than some ladies tests that have turned out to be definite positives! My oh is more sceptical than me. He can see lines but he can't seem to grasp that a line is a line....he's used to looking at opks and oohing for the line to be dark! I think its the oh that's stopping me getting excited. I think it's aman thing but until he sees the words pregnant or a really dark line, he won't let himself believe it!! 

Soooo, I'm debating whether to get a digi test today. I've heard of people getting bfns on these though....I must look up their sensitivity. Don't want to waste money but man, I am itching to pee on one of those!

Will keep you updated!!


----------



## skyraaa

ooooh sarah how exciting defo think ur eggo is preggo :) yay digis are 50miu where as i think cheapys range from 25 to 50 think id take 1 but im impatient lol

afm i got my 20 week scan today yay get 2 see baby lyla again cant wait sat i went out 4 my birthday and think i over did it dancing coz i pulled a muscle in my tummy was in agony yestaday feel so much better today tho thank god lol x


----------



## Blondiejay

Sarah, my first test I took was a Boots own brand and it was the faintest of lines, I then did First Response early pregnancy test and the line was dark. I took a test a few days later and it got darker, I took another test on Saturday and it was darker then the control line!!

Let us know how you get on. :0)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks Hayley and Susi! 

I've been to the chemist to get my clear blue digis! Going to hold my bladder for a while and not going to drink so I can take a test this afternoon. There's no way I can wait for my fmu tomorrow! I have no real idea what dpo I'm at as I was actually waiting to get pos opk when I took the hpt and got a positive on that! I still have very slight bleeding since dtd 2 nights ago but I'm not too worried as its old blood, probably left over from this possible breakthrough bleeding I had a couple of weeks ago. Couldnt sleep last night as I had period type pains in my thighs and a pulling sensation in my tummy. No sore boobies though.....I really feel like af is about to arrive!

Anyways, thanks ladies and I will keep you all posted!

Ps, my oh made me laugh this morning....when I showed him the hpts, he was curiously hopeful but said to me, 'why don't you do a bit of research on it all today just to see what you can find out' this was in response to me trying to tell him a line is a line. I said to him, 'what the hell do you think ive been doing for the last6 months?!!!'. He knows I come on here and scour the Internet for info. MEN!! Love him though!!


----------



## skyraaa

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> Thanks Hayley and Susi!
> 
> I've been to the chemist to get my clear blue digis! Going to hold my bladder for a while and not going to drink so I can take a test this afternoon. There's no way I can wait for my fmu tomorrow! I have no real idea what dpo I'm at as I was actually waiting to get pos opk when I took the hpt and got a positive on that! I still have very slight bleeding since dtd 2 nights ago but I'm not too worried as its old blood, probably left over from this possible breakthrough bleeding I had a couple of weeks ago. Couldnt sleep last night as I had period type pains in my thighs and a pulling sensation in my tummy. No sore boobies though.....I really feel like af is about to arrive!
> 
> Anyways, thanks ladies and I will keep you all posted!
> 
> Ps, my oh made me laugh this morning....when I showed him the hpts, he was curiously hopeful but said to me, 'why don't you do a bit of research on it all today just to see what you can find out' this was in response to me trying to tell him a line is a line. I said to him, 'what the hell do you think ive been doing for the last6 months?!!!'. He knows I come on here and scour the Internet for info. MEN!! Love him though!!

pmsl erm think when ladies r ttc they obses over everything :) lol silly oh!! cant wait 4 ur test 2day exciting :) x


----------



## sg0720

fx for you sarah hope this is ur BFP


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

rmsh1 said:


> Sarah that sounds so promising for you! Do you tempa t all to know if your temp is still high?
> Let us know what happens with FMU!!! FX

Hey, thanks and sorry, meant to reply and say no, I don't temp....I think that's one thing in this whole ttc business I'd be rubbish at....maybe I will look into it if this doesn't work out though.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Wahoooo! I'm in shock..after holding my bladder for 3 1/2 hrs, I had to go to the loo........according to clear blue digital I am Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! Oh my life! I was brushing my teeth while I was waiting for the test to do its thing and almost choked when i glanced over and saw the word pregnant! Then I burst into tears. And I can't stop crying now!

I keep looking at the test checking Ive not misread it! I've got 3hrs til I pick oh up.....what shall I do to pass the time?! My house is spotless so can't resort to cleaning!! I am in serious shock right now!

:happydance:


----------



## sg0720

that is awesome. congratulations. i say just try to relax and enjoy the moment =]


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thank you so much Sarina! I've given myself a bit of a headache with the shock of it all! I will definitely sit and chill out....maybe sneak another peak at the test every now and then!


----------



## sg0720

awww! its okay to sit and stare at it lol have a happy and healthy 9mos.


----------



## Blondiejay

That's great news Sarah!! Woohoo x x


----------



## bbn2

Congratulations Sarah!! I don't blame you for setting and staring at the test. I still stare at mine and I found out a week ago :)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks bbn....congrats to you too! Surreal or what?!!


----------



## sg0720

heyy bbn congrats to you also


----------



## AC1987

Congrats Sarah!! :D Yay lucky thread more bfps!!


Awww patrice I noticed your temp dipped :( 


So after a rough flight finally in kansas... hardly slept as well.But hopefully tomorrow it will be better.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hope you get a nice rest Ashley!

I'm off to Ireland on Thursday, stopping by Dublin and Wicklow and then to Galway for a friends wedding. My boyfriend is Irish and moved over to London to be with me about 3 years ago. We will be visiting friends, his mum, and his sister who is due in June from Ivf. We will be telling his family our news when we get there. Exciting!!


----------



## samanthax

congrats on the BFP xx


----------



## skyraaa

awwww sarah so happy 4 u il put a shiney flashy bfp by ur name x

back from our scan all is great so this is our lil chunk lyla casey adams :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sheeps24

Congrats sarah!!

Hayley thats an awesome scan photo!!


----------



## mzswizz

Love the name hayley.

Congrats Sarah!

AFM, im 9dpo today and my temp is still low. Im just awaiting for test day so i can test and see what happens. I just noticed that lately i feel hot and im very irritable. Hopefully, my temp rises tomorrow and hopefully this means a bfp this cycle.


----------



## samanthax

fingers cross! You deseve it! 
x


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks samantha.


----------



## boxxey

fingers crossed for you patrice


----------



## skyraaa

thank u ladies :) love my lil chunk so much 

patrice im rooting 4 u as always u r a awesome lady and totally deserve a bfp


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck Patrice.

Hayley, what a lovely scan pic.

I have been to the hospital this evening to see my friends little baby Stanley who was born 9 weeks premature. He weighed 2lb14oz when he was born and is now 3lb 4oz. Stanley is 12 days old now and is growing stronger every day. I'll post pics up of him tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. just an update...im having super light pink spotting and mild cramps. hoping its IB.


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Patrice!

I have been laying low, boring old CD7 and I dont O til atleast CD20, so its a long wait


----------



## samanthax

mzswizz said:


> thanks ladies. just an update...im having super light pink spotting and mild cramps. hoping its IB.


I'm getting excited now!! fingers cross! 
xx


----------



## AC1987

I hope its IB and not AF patrice! Good luck :)


Gah! Can't sleep went to bed early now up in the middle of the nigh.


----------



## bbn2

Thanks everyone for the congratulations.

Patrice I hope that is implantation spotting for you. Good luck and keep us posted. I will be stalking lol!

AFM- I have been feeling ok. Have not really had anymore cramps and if I do they are way mild. My back is another story. My lower back sometimes kills me and my doctor sais it's normal because it is my second. I have a ultrasound in about two weeks. It is killer waiting that long. I do get nasuas a lot when I eat certain foods mainly the ones i like. go figure. And I am dog tired. But I am loving it all.


----------



## mzswizz

Cant believe you are 6 weeks along already bbn! Time surely is flying.

Thanks to all the ladies for the support.

AFM, Well im 10dpo and today and the spotting hasnt increased at all and my temp rose :happydance: When i took my temp, i checked the thermometer to see if the pink was now darker but there was nothing but white cm on it. And all the hours before taking my temp..i wiped and it was nothing but white cm. I still have on the pad from last night and there is not one spot on the pad at all. The pink had came back AFTER i took my temp and im assuming its because the thermometer rubbed against my cervix or irritated something in there. Im feeling pretty optimistic about this. Hoping it really is IB. I will be testing on Friday so cant wait. And I will be observing to see if it turns into an early AF which im praying it doesnt. Also i am getting on and off mild cramping so hopign this is a good sign. Please God let it be a bfp [-o&lt;


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow yea it did shoot up! :D yea maybe your cervix was just irritated.. who knows! womans bodies are so confusing :haha::haha:


I finally got some more sleep. I think I'm well caught up now :happydance:

I saw the oddest thing here in Kansas.... a hedge cut in the shape of a highheel shoe! :wacko: perhaps its "art" :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

wow about the hedge. and yes it was a nice temp spike which im happy about. And now the cramping is becoming more persistent but still mild and on and off. Reminds me of when i was pregnant the last time. I had cramping a lot at the beginning.

I have a question..seeing that I had spotting last night...when should I test with the ic?


----------



## AC1987

I would say tomorrow the earliest I would test just cause for me it didn't work before 12dpo... :) but 11dpo isn't too bad to test at. Let us know the results!


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to test at 12dpo just to give the hcg to build up if that was IB


----------



## samanthax

I manage to get a poss 9dpo, so try now? :D x


----------



## mzswizz

i would've but i already went to the bathroom like 5 times already :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Good luck patrice


----------



## mzswizz

thanks boxxey. really hoping this is it because i have been waiting 2 years now patiently and watching everyone else get their lovely bfps. this would be great because my friend is 3 months so we will only be 3 months apart. And now the cramping is back. and its in the uterus area. its like popping cramps they come and go.


----------



## boxxey

Praying for your bean to stick


----------



## mzswizz

well we shall see if we finally conceived this cycle on the 6th. If we did..then my edd is dec. 16th!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks for the congrats peeps....still not sunk in. Patrice I really have got my fx'd for you. You and your hubby really deserve this. 

I told my friend who is 6 months pregnant (we started ttc at the same time!) about my positive but other than that, I don't want to tell family for a while....I feel like it would be tempting fate....the whole bleeding thing I had still makes me feel unsettled but, considering that was 2 weeks ago and my test said 1-2 weeks, im assuming things are ok and that was the breakthrough bleeding. ( thanks for the info on that Patrice by th way!) .I'm going to try and relax and be calm about it. I'm actually surprising myself with my calmness!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Sarah :hugs: If i do get a positive..im only telling my best friend and waiting until im 12 weeks to tell family.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- I really hope this is it for you. You have been waiting so long and trying so hard for a BFP. fx for you....Hows your job going by the way?

Sarah- How are you feeling?

Boxxey- HELLO! im Sarina not sure we have met. =]


----------



## boxxey

Hi there......im just reading all the posts this month.......im taking a wee break


----------



## sg0720

Boxxey- yeah a break is always good. how long have you been trying and where are you in your cycle?

AFM- I am no longer trying im secretly hoping that it will happen on its own lol. I have a 2 year old and at the moment dealing with the terrible terrible terrible 2s lol


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-job is going good thanks for asking


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- I see your temping now. How is that going for you?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sg0720 said:


> Patrice- I really hope this is it for you. You have been waiting so long and trying so hard for a BFP. fx for you....Hows your job going by the way?
> 
> Sarah- How are you feeling?
> 
> Boxxey- HELLO! im Sarina not sure we have met. =]

I'm feeling pretty good thanks Sarina. Started noticing my appetite increasing today which i like as I love eating!! Got period pains but i know thats good and also feeling a bit tired but I'm kind of enjoying it at the same time!! My oh is spoiling me with a hot water bottle and cooking dinner!! Yay!


----------



## sg0720

Sarah- aww thats so sweet of him. is this your 1st child? and yes enjoy every minute of it even the morning sickness (which i hope you dont get lol)


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-yes i temped this whole cycle going pretty good.

AFM, dh and i dtd and then i had spotting afterwards. so no more dtd for right now.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- thats good. are u using opks? or ne thing else like preseed or vitamins and things

edit: also how have your cycles been? are they back to normal? and have u have a long bleed again like before or was it just that one time?


----------



## samanthax

omggirls i have put on the weight on my arse i was a size 8 but now im a size 10 x


----------



## mzswizz

no opks. im taking prenatal vitamins. cycle is back to normal. i had a normal bleed this cycle. and the long bleed just happened one time.


----------



## sg0720

oh that is really good! when is AF supposed to be due this month?


----------



## mzswizz

af is due april 9th. 

AFM, a little update...the spotting is almost done :thumbup: Im thinking im going to get a bfp on friday :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- AF is due for me April 9th also LOL

ooo i hope so fx for you..i miss ttc lol but i dont miss going crazy. also if you dont mind me asking do you have CM? if yes what kind 

and...could the liquid tylenol i about 3 days ago still have an effect on my CM today ? jw


----------



## boxxey

Not trying long just 4 cycles....i have 4 children my bf doesnt.....i had my merina out in dec still no luck so just taking a break......im cd7 today all im doing in temping


----------



## sg0720

boxxey- oh okay good luck to you!


----------



## mzswizz

yes i am having cm and its more on the creamy/watery side. it changes every now and then. and as far as tylenol..well i never tried it before so im not much help with that sorry.


----------



## sg0720

oh okay...well i really hope this is it for you


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Sarina. The funny thing is..we wasnt really putting much effort in this time :haha:


----------



## sg0720

ya know thats when people tell me it will happen...I am secretly hoping to get pregnant but nobody knows but me and now you girls lol...


----------



## rmsh1

Patrice if you get a BFP, I want your luck to rub off on me! I have been seeing a lot of my friend and her newborn bub recently, maybe being with such little one all the time will spur my hormones to make me extra fertile LOL


----------



## sg0720

RMSH- how long have you been trying?

i was trying for over a year and then a couple months ago just stopped trying...


----------



## rmsh1

I stopped bc in June last year, and we just did the whole NTNP til Jan this year, when we started TTC properly. It sucks that it is is already April and I only just started on my 3rd cycle this year, my last cycle was 44 days, hate it


----------



## sg0720

yeah the past few months my cycles finally got on track. and now we are NTNP...the depo shot for me really messed things up.

good luck to you i hope you dont have to wait too long for your BFP


----------



## Blondiejay

Patrice I'm so excited for you. Please please let it be a bfp. X


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks, I hope we all get a BFP soon. I really wish I had started TTC earlier now, and wish I had gone off bc YEARS ago. Really have no idea why I stayed on it so long


----------



## sg0720

Blondie- Hey what is your story to getting your BFP =]

rmsh- I agree i stayed on because i was scared of getting pregnant so soon but now its like what was i thinking...


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah that is what i was thinking. It would not have been the end of the world for us to have concieved earlier than planned. We would have managed just fine!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi everyone! How are ya'll doing? I wasnt able to go back and read everyone's comment. Patrice, when will you be testing? Are you having any abdominal pain? I've pretty much given up. Havent been taking prenatals in the past 2 days and kinda slacking off on metformin too. 

Samantha have you gone to the doctor yet? Is the bleeding ok? Hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## sg0720

Rmsh- i definitely agree

Hi hello kitty- Im doing good how are you


----------



## Vonnie18

Hello girls, do you mind if I join you all?
I am Yvonne and I came off depo 2 weeks ago, so although I am saying we're TTC we can't really until my periods return to normal. Although I am secretly hoping that I am going to be extremely luck and fall pg before I get period. Doubt very much it will happen but I can dream can't I? lol

xx


----------



## sg0720

hello Yvonne, Welcome

good luck ttc hope you get ur BFP sooner then later :dust:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Sarina, yes this will be the first for both my oh and me. I'm 32 and oh is 36 and we've only been together a year but known each other for years. Think people may think its a bit soon for us but we don't give a hoot as we are both sooooo ready for this!

Hope we get some more bfps here soon....I feel like this thread is getting luckier. 

Welcome Vonnie and fx'd for you. My friend and I randomly both started ttc at the same time after coming of bcp at the same time (it wasn't some weird planned thing by the way....just very random!) anyway, she fell pregnant straight away so, ya never know, you could catch that egg real quick.


----------



## sg0720

that is awesome Sarah..yeah it doesnt matter what people think as long as your and ur OH are ready


----------



## Blondiejay

sg0720 said:


> Blondie- Hey what is your story to getting your BFP =]
> 
> rmsh- I agree i stayed on because i was scared of getting pregnant so soon but now its like what was i thinking...

Hi Sarina, hope all is well with you. 
Well, I was on the pill for years and came off it in November. My oh hasn't got a very high sex drive if I'm completely honest so it was always me who instigates sex. Each month I really felt that we hadn't dtd enough (sometimes only about 4 times a month). In mid March I started to get a pulling sensation in my left ovary that I'd never had before about 6 days before Af was due to arrive (on the Monday). I took a test on the Wednesday before which was a First Response early detecter test and it was negative. I was still getting the pulling sensation so I did another test on the Friday, negative again. That night I spoke to my oh and told him I was gutted and we needed to make more of an effort ( I bought a batch of ov sticks, thermometer, fertility tests and pregnancy tests. 
Monday came and went and af didn't arrive, I received my thermometer and starting temping noticing my temp was really high, although I was really poorly with a cough and cold.
By Saturday I was so fed up that af hadn't arrived and said to my oh that I was going to do a test just to confirm I wasn't pregnant and had to accept it was a long cycle. But there it was a very faint positive with a boots own test, then half hour later a very dark line on a first response!!
I remember the night we conceived and it was just before we went to sleep and after dtd I just went to sleep straight away without going to the loo. 
I didn't have any symptoms at all, no ewcm, no sore boobs, no spotting just had pulling sensation in my left ovary. 
Phew so sorry for the essay style answer!!!
I wish you all the luck. X x


----------



## sg0720

Thank You. and im used to reading and writing essays Lol. well congratulations again have a H&h 9mos


----------



## Blondiejay

Thank you, I hope you get your bfp very very soon x x


----------



## sg0720

Thank you


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies to sum up everything..........

9dpo-temp dropped and experienced spotting for only a hour/only when i wipe..(ib most likely)
10dpo-temp spiked up and no spotting. dtd and was light spotting only lasted a few minutes and havent came back ever since.

symptoms: headaches, cant sleep at night, nauseous, and lower back pain, oh and irritability and feeling hot.


----------



## sg0720

sounds good. so far


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks sarina.


----------



## KARS2012

Hello Ladies, 

How are we all going? :flower:

Hayley, I love the name you have chosen! and congrats to all who have gotten their BFP's.

MzsWizz, Your symptoms sound super promising!! I am excited to hear your news soon! Hopefully you get that BFP!!

As For Me:

I am 7DPO today and have had a temp spike this morning, Yesterday at 6DPO when I wiped there was some light brown discharge and when I wiped again it was a little pink so Im not sure if it is IB or just break through bleeding.. Who knows... I am trying not to get my hopes up to much because I have had this before and it progressed into a very early period... I did an IC this morning and it was :bfn: :nope:

I dunno ladies.. the only symptoms really are: bloating, fatigue and some minor cramps/pinch feeling in my left side most of yesterday and if I made a sudden movement it got worse for a few seconds but thats it really... :wacko: I wish I could just know already

Can you ladies have a look at my chart? My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mzswizz

ladies, have a question..ok the spotting is back is that normal?


----------



## sg0720

whats the color and how much?

if its still light in color and not very much i think that is okay...i remember reading some women have had IB on and off for a few days..i read that somewhere on here


----------



## KARS2012

mzswizz said:


> ladies, have a question..ok the spotting is back is that normal?

I read last night when I was looking up IB because of my spotting at 6DPO, That it can last for up to 5 days as long as it is light etc. However, I also read that a few of the women had small clots and also bright red bleeding for a few days and it was just IB, they took at test the day their period's were due and :bfp:

I hope that's whats happening to you and we both get :bfp: this month!


Can IB happen at 6DPO??


----------



## sg0720

good luck ladies

yes IB can happen anywhere from 6-12 days after ovulation


----------



## mzswizz

its pink still and not a flow.


----------



## sg0720

i wouldnt worry about it unless it gets heavier


----------



## KARS2012

mzswizz said:


> its pink still and not a flow.

I wouldn't worry about it for now... but like I said some women had full on flows with fresh red blood and they were pregnant... I think this is your month Patrice :flower: hopefully your temp stays high and you get your bfp!:winkwink:


----------



## sg0720

I just came back on here but I also think that this is Patrices month i have high high hopes


----------



## KARS2012

could you ladies have a look at my chart and tell me what you think? my symptoms etc are in a couple of posts back... 
thanks :)
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sg0720

i dont know how to really read that chart sorry


----------



## AC1987

Kars your chart looks good so far :) in about 4-5 days is when I would test :D


----------



## Vonnie18

Good luck to those of u testing soon :) x


----------



## KARS2012

AC1987 said:


> Kars your chart looks good so far :) in about 4-5 days is when I would test :D

Thank you :) I hope I get my :bfp: this month!! I had spotting at 6 DPO as well... did you see my earlier post?



Vonnie18 said:


> Good luck to those of u testing soon :) x

Thank you :)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Morning everyone....

Kats, I dont understand charts at all but good luck to you! 

Patrice, I think things sound promising for you. For me, around the time of implantation, I had a few days of brown tinged cm and then 2 or 3 days of a lot of dark brown blood, I think there was the odd occasion of red though. Since me and oh dtd a few days ago, I've been getting the odd bit of brown when I wipe too. So things sound promising for you I would say.

Having said that, I'm a bit worried now as I used my last ic with fmu this morning, hoping it would get darker but it was lighter than the other ones I did a few days ago :/ I still feel the same though and haven't had any new weird bleeding or pains. Think I'm going to make a docs appointment just to put my mind at rest!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Sorry Kars, my predictive text called you kats!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

skyraaa said:


> awwww sarah so happy 4 u il put a shiney flashy bfp by ur name x
> 
> back from our scan all is great so this is our lil chunk lyla casey adams :)

Hayley, I just had a look at the bfp next to my name...made me cry!! Haha! So emotional right now!


----------



## KARS2012

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> Sorry Kars, my predictive text called you kats!

Lol thats ok :)

I'm hoping my temps stay high... but congrats to you on your :bfp:!

I would def book yourself an app with the doc just to make sure everything is ok. Maybe do a better test.. to be honest I don't trust those internet cheapies all that much!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I know what you mean with the ic's. I've got one more cb digi so I will hang on a bit longer before doing that. Cant get an appt with my doc til Thursday 12th! Ridiculous! Think I'll do the digi the day of my appt though.

Right, I'm gonna get my lazy backside out of bed! It's 11.25am! Maybe 10 more minutes!


----------



## skyraaa

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> awwww sarah so happy 4 u il put a shiney flashy bfp by ur name x
> 
> back from our scan all is great so this is our lil chunk lyla casey adams :)
> 
> Hayley, I just had a look at the bfp next to my name...made me cry!! Haha! So emotional right now!Click to expand...

awww bless ya u b doing alot of crying forout pregnancy fukkin hormones lol iv just been blubing 2 obem lol x


----------



## KARS2012

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> I know what you mean with the ic's. I've got one more cb digi so I will hang on a bit longer before doing that. Cant get an appt with my doc til Thursday 12th! Ridiculous! Think I'll do the digi the day of my appt though.
> 
> Right, I'm gonna get my lazy backside out of bed! It's 11.25am! Maybe 10 more minutes!

Hmm, maybe do it a couple of days before your doc app so your not worried when you get there that the test will be neg or something. I worried about the with my daughter because I went to the docs to get in confirmed after 12... Yes 12 first response tests all positive and the docs test came up negative needless to say I went to the chemist next door got another test done it and took it straight to him then he gave me a blood test.

Yep!! I get like that some days to, this morning I wish I didn't have to get out of bed!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

You've got a point Kars, I'll probably do it Tuesday! That's mad that you had to go do a test then take it to the docs!! 12 first response tests too! Wow!

Hope your temps stay high. Good luck!


----------



## KARS2012

Yeah he totally thought I was imagining things! Like line eye or something! Stupid man!
Yeah, I had a m/c the month before and didnt think it would happen so fast.
Thank you!! I hope so to!


----------



## mzswizz

still spotting and temp dropped :cry:


----------



## rmsh1

mzswizz said:


> still spotting and temp dropped :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> still spotting and temp dropped :cry:

:hugs: oh no :( hope u ok i dont really understand charts does this mean u r out this month?


----------



## AC1987

it could mean shes out, charts aren't 100% reliable but they're pretty good for tracking ov.. 
I hope you're not out though Patrice! :(


Sooooo I seem to be unable to sleep an entire night without waking up ATLEAST 2 times.


----------



## skyraaa

awwww i hope not still gonna keep everything crossed x


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking im out. its red and some is on the pad. do you think its still a chance becuase dh was kind of deep awhen we dtd


----------



## sg0720

aww patrice. fx for you i hope AF isnt on her way.

Sarah- I wouldnt worry to much about that IC..like you said just test tuesday with the digi..but if your not bleeding or in pain i think that you will be okay! if you dont mind me asking is this ur first pregnancy? good luck keep us updated =]

Ashley- I hope you will be able to sleep soon. Have you tired liek putting a pillow between your legs or sleeping on the couch or somewhere else...and I cant believe your 20weeks already..time is flying!

Hayley- How are you doing?

Everyone else- How are you all doing today?

AFM- I am doing pretty good. AF will be arriving in a couple days


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Patrice, that sucks buuuuut, you still never know. I thought I was out coz of the bleeding. I hope this isn't af for you.

Sarina, course I don't mind you asking....yeah, I've never been preggers before. I might not sound it from all my posts but feeling quite relaxed really. I just have to obsess over every little thing but i guess thats the nature of this ttc/pregnancy.Starting to sink in a little bit now....only a little bit though!

Ashley, that must be frustrating waking up twice a night!! Your body might be practising for when you have to get up for night feeds!!


----------



## sg0720

sarah- I asked because i wasnt sure if you had a history of MCs or something liek that and that is y you were worring a bit...but how exciting your first pregnancy =]


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Nope no history of mcs! Think I'm just in disbelief that it's happened! Thanks for all your reassurance....it's been great being able to come on here and share with all you lovely ladies!


----------



## sg0720

that is good. and thats what we are all here for. even tho im NTNP..i cant wait to see my BFP again


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I hope the ntnp thing works for you. Relaxed is good.

Argh....my oh is eating his dinner really loudly!! Its driving me crazy right now!!


----------



## sg0720

lol. how did he react to your pregnancy i bet he is excited too


----------



## mzswizz

im just going to leave the bleeding alone and just see what happens. im still more in spotting than anything else. it hasnt even turned into a light flow yet. and i have the same drops on the pad so it didnt really increase neither. its there more when i wipe than anything. im just hoping it was because of dtd. dh was in deep and kind of going rough because it hurt and i told him to stop and we havent dtd since. the flow didnt increase until we dtd so im still hopeful.


----------



## AC1987

ouch sounds painful! 

I miss sex :haha: first tri I hated it and didn't want it which was ok cause my DH thought it would hurt the baby :p now i want it but my dh STILL thinks it'll hurt the baby and my bump is kinda in the way.

yes I think my lack of sleep is preparing me for night feeds :haha:


----------



## sg0720

thats good you took a break form DTD for now jsut in case that was causing the spotting. i hope that this is just IB for you.

AFM-- I am a bit sad today because my fiances aunt just brought back our baby stuff we let his cousin borrow so i have a bassinet walker jumper and things in my living room and no baby for it. (( i cant put my 2 year old in it LOL))


----------



## samanthax

aww! 
Bless

Im doing the ovulation strips again: there is a faint line on the strip.. 
good sign?

Ill be on my otherhalf if im pregnant.. I need my deed! lol


----------



## sg0720

when is AF due for you?


----------



## mzswizz

yeah it was actually. and it hasnt increased into a flow yet.


----------



## samanthax

not sure as i misscarried


----------



## samanthax

like a week ago x


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

sg0720 said:


> lol. how did he react to your pregnancy i bet he is excited too

He was overwhelmed and in a complete state of shock! It was brilliant! He's soooo happy and keeps saying 'you're pregnant' at random times!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Patrice, stay hopeful. My friend said that she found sex painful when she was only just pregnant and that was before she knew she was preggers. Not that I'm trying to get your hopes up but it's good to be positive.

Where abouts are you in your cycle again?


----------



## mzswizz

today im 11dpo. af is due on the 9th. im still hopeful because it hasnt even became a light flow yet.


----------



## sg0720

aww sarah thats cute


----------



## sg0720

oo samantha sorry to hear that. fx for a sticky bean soon!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Not too long then Patrice. I'm so hoping this is it for you.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks sarah


----------



## mzswizz

i just randomly took my temp and it is 98.93. Is that good?


----------



## sg0720

since you temp in the am i wouldnt count that temp because you move around and things like that during the day which could make your temp rise so i would wait and see what tomorrow ams temp is.


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to wait to see if the bleeding stops and then i will test. I dont want to temp just if the thermometer will irritate my cervix and continue the bleeding. What do you ladies think?


----------



## sg0720

curious...how far do you have to insert the thermometer? if there is a way you can do it without irritating your cervix i would..also i would take your temp just so your chart wont mess up you know...wish i could help you more


----------



## mzswizz

I put it pretty far. I think if i stand up then it wont irritate


----------



## sg0720

if u stand up before you temp wont that affect the temp?

how have things been with you? i miss talking to you ladies


----------



## mzswizz

i dont think so. and been pretty good just trying to relax on the ttc side of things.


----------



## sg0720

i only ask cuz i have seen alot of people say take the temp before you even stand up...and thats good. it can be stressful as we all know..hows your husband doing


----------



## mzswizz

he's doing good. his arm is much better and he goes back to work monday. he was on medical leave for a week.


----------



## sg0720

oh geez. what happened to his arm?...and when you both were going to the doctor to get everything checked out did all the tests and everything come back normal for you both??


----------



## mzswizz

well its more about his neck. he pulled a tendon so they told him to rest. also all my results came back fine. they didnt give dh a sa because they said he got me pregnant so no need.


----------



## sg0720

well that is all good news. im glad everything came back normal...the wait really sucks..when i try to get pregnant still doesnt work and now that i am NTNP i still havent fallen pregnant...and depending on when my period start i wont be ovulating again til the beginning of May..long time from now


----------



## mzswizz

if this is af then i would probably ov around end of april..beginning of may.


----------



## sg0720

lol still crazy we are still in a similar cycle AF is due april 9th for me and i have a 36day cycle and its been like clock work give or take a day


----------



## mzswizz

lol wow af is due for me on april 9th and i have a 35 day cycle :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

lol i guess some things never change huh? LOL...maybe we are meant to get our BFPs together lol since neither one of us had any luck yet lol


----------



## mzswizz

yes i guess so. cant wait til that day happens!


----------



## sg0720

i know. i hope you get yours soon. you been helpful to everyone else and so many people have gotten their BFPs now its your turn. 

Has Erica been on? I wonder how she and her pregnancy is doing


----------



## mzswizz

thanks sarina. actually havent heard from erica in awhile.


----------



## sg0720

hope everything is good with her. i cant believe all the BFPs we already have is this thread...im waiting for Holly to come on so i can ask her about her story to getting her BFP


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Good morning all. Hope everyone is well.

I've just been brought breakfast in bed by my oh! Pain au chocolate and a nice cuppa! Hope he doesn't get bored of this pampering and spoiling!!


----------



## sg0720

good morning Sarah


----------



## samanthax

Hey guys hope your okay xx


----------



## mzswizz

Bleeding still here. Its more of an on and off thing. Its increased a little when i took my temp this morning but the thermometer wasnt bloody. I am going to order progesterone cream as soon as i get home. Im thinking its a progesterone issue with me. Sorry i havent been on. We are helping the MIL. The bleeding still didnt fill a pad yet.


----------



## sg0720

that is strange..i think our bodies either need to bleed or dont at all so we dont get confused....good luck with the cream i hope it helps


----------



## mzswizz

Af has finally showed. So now im going to use the cream once i ov and temp when the bleeding stops and continje taking the prenatals.


----------



## AC1987

sorry about AF showing Patrice :( 


I'm SO dead tired. I had a rough night then had to get up at 4am to get ready for my flight back home. Good to be home however :)


----------



## loobo83

hey everyone. How u all doing

So sorry I have been on for a while. been getting things sorted with my work as im now not allowed to work on my own so changing shifts and having to find babysitters etc. pain in the ass. shifts dont change till the start of may so will only be for 12 weeks as im taking two week hol before maternity leave. doesnt sound long away but god its dragging by. Got my 20 week scan on 23rd this month and that seems to be taking forever. 

Reece hasnt been well and practically stuck to my side for the last couple of days hence another reason i havent really had time to msg u all. hes still not talking so makes it very hards to know whats wrong. weird as jack was talking sentences just before he was 2 so just proves u dont get 2 the same lol. Jack does all his talking for him so think hes just being lazy as he has a little slave lol. 

I really hope all is well with all u lovely ladies and praying for some more BFPS.

Sending my love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sg0720

aw patrice sorry bout AF.

loobo- good luck with your scan

Ashley- hey are you going to find out the sex of the baby or let it be a suprise


----------



## mzswizz

thanks sarina but its okay because now i can take my chart to the doc :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

oh that is good. do you have an appt set? and maybe we will both get our BFPs this cycle...lately i been sleeping on the couch just because its more comfy lately so ill make a deal with my OH to sleep in the bed if we have sex at least every other day LOL


----------



## KARS2012

Good morning ladies, 

Well I'm a little upset today, I am 9dpo and I took a IC and made myself believe there was a line on there so I took 2 more with the same urine and they were blank white... Showed DP and couldn't see anything at all on any of the tests! :( :( gosh why do I have to have line eye and obsess over these stupid little strips :(


----------



## sg0720

KARS- aw im sorry :hugs: 9dpo is still really early. with my son i didnt find out until i was 5weeks and a few days pregnant..idk how many dpo that was because at the time i didnt know about DPO lol...but dont lose hope yet.


----------



## KARS2012

Thanks Sg, with my son I didn't find out until 5 weeks but I knew I was pregnant and with my daughter I had no clue, no signs or anything and I found out at 13dpo, I had on test left and just did it for the sake of it. Boy was I shocked when I seen them 2 lines!
I am hoping it is just to early, I feel pregnant but I have felt pregnant before and haven't been so I guess we just wait and see. Problem is my luteal phase isn't 13+ long anymore it's only 11 so I'm worried there won't be enough time to implant :(


----------



## sg0720

no problem. fx for you that it is still too early and i hope that if you are pregnant that it implants and everything with no problem =]


----------



## samanthax

Morning! :flower: 

How is everyone? 

I'm feeling okay/ish.. My otherhalf is in the dog house at the moment.. he promised me that we will have sex.. but he fell asleep... so he was on the sofa! mwahahaha

I can't belive it has been a week already, that I lost my baby :( time goes so fast!

xx


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: Sam


----------



## samanthax

:hug: RMSH1 can we be TTC buddies? :flower:


----------



## AC1987

I can't remember who asked but no I'm not finding out the sex. I want to be surprised :D 

I think I finally caught up on sleep! 

Hope you ladies get a sticky bfp!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all....disappointing day :( I took the 2nd cb digi this afternoon and it said not pregnant. I'm still feeling the same and nothing weird has happened. No bleeding anymore. Increased cm today and I did the test when I got in from a 4 hr shift at work so hadn't drunk anything although I had 2 cups of tea before work ( I went to the loo before I left home though).

I don't understand....I went out and bought another pack plus so chemist own brands and I am holding my bladder for 4 hrs so I can test again.

The weird thing is that I got loads of positive tests on ic's and a 'pregnant 1-2' on a cb digi 4 days ago. That wasnt even with fmu....I held my bladder for afew hrs and it came up positive.

Argh....this is going to be a long few hrs!!

Edit to add: Im going to pee in a cup and use a cheap test first before using the digi. Can I use the urine in the cup after say 10 mins maximum? If the cheap test comeback negative then I won't use the digi!


----------



## sg0720

Sam-I am doing pretty good just wating on AF to arrive. :hugs: will you be ttc again right away? good luck ill keep my fx for a BFP for you and a sticky bean

Ashley- I was the one that asked, and i would go nuts if i didnt know the sex of the baby Lol

Sarah- If i was getting positives then i got a negative i would do a couple things 1. think that may have been a faulty test or 2. call my doctor to make sure that everything is okay ((this i recommend)) Good Luck. I hope everything is okay Keep us Updated :hugs:

AFM- I am doing pretty good today. AF should be here in the next 2 days


----------



## AC1987

Aww Sarah I would take cheapy tests or see the doctor :)


oh man I wish I was in Montreal or England! I want this https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...20100916.jpg/800px-Mille-feuille_20100916.jpg SOOO bad and of course its not sold here darn it!


----------



## sg0720

that looks delicious


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> :hug: RMSH1 can we be TTC buddies? :flower:

Of course we can, though I suspect your cycles are shorter than mine and you will O earlier, but that's OK, I still stalk your chart :)


----------



## rmsh1

AC1987 said:


> Aww Sarah I would take cheapy tests or see the doctor :)
> 
> 
> oh man I wish I was in Montreal or England! I want this https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...20100916.jpg/800px-Mille-feuille_20100916.jpg SOOO bad and of course its not sold here darn it!

Is it one of those custardy pastries? Haven't had one in a while


----------



## AC1987

I think its like layers of thin pastry and then custard cream stuff then icing on the top


----------



## sg0720

To the pregnant ladies and everyone else..

did u guys eat anything specific to help your chances of becoming pregnant??

and

Does anyone know of specific food to help fertility? 

i have done my google research n have some written down but wanted to hear more opinions


----------



## KARS2012

Hello Ladies,

Did another IC this morning and swear I saw a line on this one as well, then I did a first response and think I got an evap :( AF due in 4 days so we will see... need to vent so bad but won't do it on here. 

I'm not sure if I am going to continue trying after this month.:cry:


----------



## sg0720

:hugs:


----------



## samanthax

rmsh1 said:


> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> :hug: RMSH1 can we be TTC buddies? :flower:
> 
> Of course we can, though I suspect your cycles are shorter than mine and you will O earlier, but that's OK, I still stalk your chart :)Click to expand...

YAY!!! 
I hope i ovulate though.. my chart don't look great i want my cross hairs!
I hope I can do this one!

May i ask what is ferning?
x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> :hug: RMSH1 can we be TTC buddies? :flower:
> 
> Of course we can, though I suspect your cycles are shorter than mine and you will O earlier, but that's OK, I still stalk your chart :)Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!!!
> I hope i ovulate though.. my chart don't look great i want my cross hairs!
> I hope I can do this one!
> 
> May i ask what is ferning?
> xClick to expand...

I use an ovulation saliva microscope to track ovulation as well, so ferning shows when your oestrogen levels rise. Oestrogen rises around ovulation time, so it works with OPKS really, but I was going to see if I could stop using the OPKs and just rely on the microscope. We will see, last cycle was a but screwy so will see if it works better this cycle


----------



## samanthax

where do you get them?

X


----------



## rmsh1

AC1987 said:


> I think its like layers of thin pastry and then custard cream stuff then icing on the top

Oh yeah I know them! They are very sweet! I dont think I can post one to you.....


----------



## samanthax

Hmm never mind x


----------



## rmsh1

I got it off amazon, not too cheap though. Considering what is it, £17 is a lot to pay. Mine has aleady cracked a bit. I use microscopes a lot at work, so reading it is pretty easy for me. It seemed to work ok last cycle, and right now I am not getting any ferning, as expected.


----------



## rmsh1

Sam your chart is a bit over the place, probably due to your mc, but I am sure it will even out and a pattern will emerge when you O :)


----------



## samanthax

oo that sucks got to take the OPK at half 1/2 today x


----------



## rmsh1

I decided this month I am not going to use OPKs til I get watery CM, and I will use several OPKs a day, since last cycle I didnt get a positive. Will see how that helps


----------



## samanthax

yeah i know; god knows what its doing me and my otherhalf bding lastnight! woo! 
although when he finished i notice Brown spots like discharge? 

Oh and im feeling more frisky shall we say ;) ;)
and! I think i messed up my OPK i took one yesturday morning.. and it was pretty dark.. took one in the mid day and it was faint? 
so I might of missed this cycle x


----------



## rmsh1

Last cycle you O'd around CD15 I think, so you probably haven't missed it yet, I found my OPKs fluctuated a lot, so keep tesing a bit. what is your cm like?


----------



## samanthax

erm.. Im not sure ill check now?? x


----------



## rmsh1

My cm is always easy to read, when mine goes watery I dont need to check, I can just feel it LOL


----------



## samanthax

Lol i wish i could tell..

My CM is: eggwhite but sticky? eggwhite spots if this makes sence?
x


----------



## rmsh1

Maybe getting close to EWCM? So hard to tell!


----------



## rmsh1

Mine goes really water for a few days, then onto EWCM, so I can tell it is coming


----------



## samanthax

Lucky! 

Im going to look and see what it says on google..
Although Im debating to use a OPK now or later lol. I need to get some more.. i have Five left x


----------



## rmsh1

I would get more! I went through about 15 last cycle.

You can take robitussin to increase your cm, seems to work really well. I used the cheap superdrug version last cycle, just make sure the ingredient is Guafenesin. Some have other stuff added, you just want the plain version


----------



## samanthax

^^ that was confussing!
x


----------



## skyraaa

hey ladies sorry i havent been on been so busy :(

hope u all r ok hope 2 see more bfps on here soon x

louise hope lil reece feels better soon bless him :(

ashley 21 weeks wow :) 

patrice so sorry about af x

afm i got a very active baby 2day shes kicking away awwww love her so much :) x


----------



## rmsh1

haha you can take this cough medicine meant for making cough mucous watery. It also works on cm. lots of women take it to make their cm watery. I used the superdrug brand last cycle and i certainly had plenty of watery cm. cost only £2


----------



## samanthax

skyraaa! hey!
aint spoke in a while :D

I was just talking about my CM.. You know when its sticky but.. theres like Eggwhite spots if that makes sence?x


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Good morning all. I think it's back to the drawing board for me :( 2 more cb digis and bfns. It must have been a chemical. I'm confused though as I took a test on 22nd mar which was negative and then, 10 days after I had half a dozen positives. The 22nd was when I started with the weird bleeding so, if that was the bean unsticking, why did I have enough levels of hcg to show positives 10 and 11 days later? I confused!

Wow, my head is hurting! Supposed to go round my folks for Easter dinner this afternoon....I really don't feel in the mood for it!

Anyways, I might try the cough syrup thing. What does the superdrug brand taste like? I'm rubbish with medicines! Will I need a spoonful of sugar to help it go down?!


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry for the confusion for you Sarah :(

The superdrug brand tastes ok to me, just take 10ml three times a day around ovulation time. I think you are meant to take it several days before ovulation.


----------



## samanthax

eek! lol x


----------



## AC1987

For my cm I took evening primrose, hah already I usually have an abundence of it but was so desperate so I took one pill once a day for 2 weeks then stopped. I found it gave me alot of cm!!! :haha: My dh however just thought I was really turned on :haha:

Anyways I'm sorry for the girls who had chemicals or mc's those are always tough to go through!


----------



## samanthax

thank you!

yeah ive checked my OPK and theres no line there x


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-Hoping you are not out!!

Samantha-FXed for you!

Hayley-Yay for LO kicking!

AFM, its cd3 for me. I took my temp today and it was 97.63. Well, now its a good thing i am going to start temping from this day on because now I know that even my AF TEMPS are in the pre-ov AND ov range :dohh: So i know thats not a good thing. Also, i talked to my DH about the whole "going to my doctor my next paycheck to see what she says" situation and we came to the conclusion that its best to just wait until this cycle finishes so I can atleast have two charts to bring and say "this has been going on for two cycles now and my temps stay in the 97 range." So atleast i have more information. Especially since my AF temps are in the same range too. So now im going to just wait it out this cycle and then go to the doc. I've waited this long so i can wait another cycle. Especially if it will help in the long run. I think if my temps stay around the same level then its for sure a progesterone issue right? Also on a good note..i had an interview on thursday and it went great. I did an interview for the county transit as a transit operations agent which is pretty much customer service rep. The highest score you can get per question is a 4 and i got all 4 for all 9 questions and they said im at the top of the list :happydance: So i know im going to get the job :thumbup: Wont know until the end of the month because they said thats when they are going to hire everybody who passed so cant wait because its full time and that means higher pay yay :happydance: So everything is working itself out. So i guess by the time i go to the doc..i will have the new job and then we can see if whatever the doc prescribes works and we will be able to finally conceive and deliver a healthy baby. And atleast if i get pregnant at the new job..there wont be any heavy lifting etc because i will just be answering the phone sooo everything works out in a way. Also, with the new job i would get benefits meaning maternity leave etc so yay by the time i get pregnant..the benefits should kick in and we will be set. So we are on our way. :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Aww that sounds good Patrice! Good luck with the job! And hey ya never know this could be the cycle :) :flower:


Mmmm ham is being cooked right now... so hungry for lunch!


----------



## mzswizz

BTW, forgot to say..HAPPY EASTER EVERYBODY!!!

Ashley-Yes you are so right. Im hoping it happens soon but Im thinking i need to seek medical attention before that happens. On the bright side atleast DH wants me to temp. Before he didnt want me to and didnt see a point but now when I explain everything, he understands and says go for it and we dont really disagree. Also atleast I know I o'd last cycle. Lets see if i ov this cycle.

AFM, Im making angel hair chicken pasta for dinner tonight yummy.DH had to go to work unfortunately boooo. But cant wait for him to be home.


----------



## sg0720

sarah- i hope those bfns are faulty tests. so sorry ur going thru this :hugs:

patrice- you smart cookie lol congrats *on the job i know u will get it. and good luck with the doctors

sam- fx for you this cycle

hayley- that is awesome you active LO

afm- waiting on AF nothing exciting

happy easter everyone


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Lol thanks. And yes I finally figured it out. So its a good thing that I did temp so I can finally go to the doctor and get help.


----------



## sg0720

yeah that's good. i am trying a bunch of different stuff this cycle in hope for a BFP i just hope my OH wont catch on and get performance anxiety lol but i dont think he will cuz i been dieting for a while and ill just say i have a bit of a sore throat when taking the medicine lol..i just wish AF would hurry up


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-Im going to take the prenatals, temp and dtd. If I get AF this cycle. Then printing out the 2 charts and going to schedule the earliest doc appt so i can get whats needed done before ov comes around.


----------



## sg0720

sounds good! here is my plan

1. take my prenatal every day
2. drink 2-3 cups of green tea in between water mayb grapefruit juice
3. one week before ovulation take 1tsp of Tylenol cold n flu to help my CM
4. BD as much as i can my goal is at least 3x a week
5. eat sunflower seeds during and after ovulation
6. ill be eating alot of whole grain, nuts, green veggies, and fruit
ill only be eating meats like 3x a week and replace that protein with alot of nuts, sunflower seeds ect.


----------



## AC1987

:thumbup: sounds like a plan Sarina! 


Gaahh got a headache. And heartburn, everytime I eat I get heartburn now.


----------



## sg0720

thanks

can you take tums to help you? those are safe during pregnancy


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies im still here lerking about......i just notice the most cm on my underpants since before i had my last baby.....holy moly kinda freaked me out as i have been really crampy today


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks Patrice and Sarina.....sounds like you both have some good action plans so fx'd for you.

Happy Easter all of you....I was meant to go to lunch at my folks but got in a it of a muddle and decided to stay home. I've not had much sleep lately so oh forced me back into bed and he went for dinner at my folks on his own instead.....he had my neice asking him when was he going to marry her aunty Sarah apparently! Glad I wasn't there!


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-maybe you're going to ov soon. Seeing that you're temp is dropping maybe your body is gearing up for it. :thumbup:

Sarah-awww yes my niece is the same way with my DH. At first, she was being really annoying and trying to get him frustrated when we started dating. Then once a few years passed she opened up to him more then we got married and now she wants hugs from him and wants him to play with her and she's turning 10. We've been together since my niece was around 3 turning 4 years old so you can just imagine what he had to go through to get to that stage :haha:


----------



## boxxey

I was thinking so....just never had this much cm in about 3 yrs.....when i got my iud is when it stopped maybe my bodies getting better since iud removal in dec


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Aw Patrice, that's sweet! My neice is 6 and she's a madam! A very cute one though!! 

Boxxey, thats a good sign. Are you still on a break from ttc or do you think you will try if you think you might be o'ing soon?


----------



## boxxey

Im not putting my heart in it no opk just temping and checking cm im easily discouraged


----------



## boxxey

It will happen when its meant to......im blessed with 4 awesome kids......my boyfriend has none of his own and we agreed on one more lol busy house as it is y not add one more so we will see


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Wow! That is a busy house! Fair play!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes my niece is 9 and she is a little princess who rules the world :haha: She has that little diva attitude. I think my sister's daughters girls get that diva side from her :haha:

Boxxey-Wow 4 children. Does sound like a busy house. The max i wanted was 4 children. But having any would be a blessing right about now.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Ha! Yeah my neice is a mini version of my sister and I remember how much of a handful she was when we were kids! Can't wait to see how my child(ren) will turn out! That might sound a bit egotistical but it's an exciting thought!


----------



## boxxey

I thought i was done but i would love to give adam one of his own


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-yes my niece is a handful but the little one will be 1 yrs old in november but you can tell she is going to be a mini version of my sister. She is almost 5 months and she is crossing her legs and does alot of hands over her face motions lol

boxxey-I know what you mean. I would love to give my DH a child because both his siblings have children..his sister has 2 and his brother has 3. Dont get me wrong, i love my nieces and nephews buttttt i would love to have our own children. Everybody around me is pregnant or had a baby and its like im the only one left and everyone is waiting on me.


----------



## boxxey

It will happen for us all soon.....prayers and thoughts to everyone trying


----------



## samanthax

morning girls how are you?

feeling human now i have a blackberry x


----------



## sg0720

Good Morning,

I am doing alright this morning a bit bloated crampy and a lower back ache. AF is due today so i hope she arrives on time and doesnt decide to mess around.


----------



## sheeps24

Hello everyone hope you are all well!

Just a quick visit I am 10 weeks today!! Time flies and I am finally booked in with a midwife on friday!


----------



## mzswizz

Boxxey-Fxed for a bfp for everyone thats trying :thumbup:

Samantha-Im doing good just waiting for AF to leave. 3 more days yay :haha:

Sarina-Hoping AF comes on time for you if not..hoping its a late bfp :winkwink:

Holly-Happy 10 weeks today! Time really does fly. Cant wait for you midwife appt update :thumbup:

AFM, its cd4 for me. Just so happens..my temp today is the same exact temp I had for ov day last cycle. When i reach cd8..im going to do a little experiment and add these temps to last cycle and see if it says I o'd on cd24. This is pretty much the boring phase until I hit cd8. Nothing much going on except im having my menses, cramping and moody but of course thats normal when AF is around. Im taking my prenatals daily and taking my temp daily. I didnt temp on cd2 because when i started the flow, i decided to just wait until the bleeding stopped but on the night of cd2, my dh told me i should just temp from the beginning so i can atleast have something to go by when i go to the doc..so i started taking my temp again yesterday. This morning I woke up to take my temp and dh wanted me to put the alarm on for 7 for him so i said i can do it and he said go take your temp :haha: It was pretty funny especially coming from MY dh since he thought temping at first wasnt going to help but after explaining everything and he finally listened..now he says do it then go to Dr. Steinberg (my ob/gyn..the best!) and we go from there. So im shocked that he is sooo willing and open now and lets me talk to him about this stuff and im happy because we are closer. :cloud9: Wow this is pretty long so im just going to wrap this up by saying..I have a long day ahead of me. Nothing but cleaning up and waiting for dh to come home from work. I go back to work on Wednesday. Well thats it for me.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice that's lovely. U have a great husband. And if I were to get a bfp that would b a totalsurprise because I wouldn't expect it at all


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sarina. And you know they say most pregnancies are surprises so you never know. Come on 3 days!!!! Because im sooo ready to stop wearing pads :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

that is true but. i highly doubt im pregnant so come on AF so i can wear pads Lol


----------



## mzswizz

i hope AF dont decide to stay longer than expected for me. Because i will go all ninja and kick her out :rofl:


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Ladies, 
How has everyone been doing? Speaking of children, my mom has 6 kids, which I personally think is way too much. The max I wanna have is 4, husband wants 3 though. He is willing to have 4 if we end up having 3 of the same gender kids.

Patrice - I hope af goes away for you soon so you can start trying again. If you dont mind me asking, do you have irregular periods?

Holly - Congrats on reaching the 10 week mark. I cant wait until its my turn. I have an appointment with my ob doctor on 4/23 so he can look at my chart. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I will be pregnant then. I want so badly to have a lo by the end of the year.

On a positive note, I'm having a hunch that I might be pregnant. Today af was supposed to arrive. The last 2 cycles were a perfect 33 days, but this morning I had a lot of creamy/clear discharge instead. I'm too scared to test though because I am afraid of getting disappointed. Also, my mom is giving us 10k to buy a house. We will be home owners before August is over! Yay!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks hello_kitty and no my cycles have been pretty regular coming. I've been having a 35 day cycle for a year or so now which is good because before my cycles were irregular. And i say test but of course that my poas addiction :blush:


----------



## AC1987

Hi Ladies :) Sorry I haven't been here much, been having a teribble migrane! If it isn't heartburn its a migrane! gah! Very annoying.
On top of that I left my cell at my in laws... so will hafta wait til next weekend to get it.


----------



## sg0720

hello kitty- good luck hope you have your BFP

Ashley- Aw i hope you get better. and they both go away.

Patrice- your way with words lol love it.i hope she doesnt extend her welcome 

AFM- still no AF...just waiting and thats about it lol not ne thing exciting


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all, hope everyone is ok. Kitty, I hope your hunch turns out to be right! Good luck! 

AFM, I had a positive opk yesterday, an almost positive the day before and negative today. Just want to check. That means I either ovulated yesterday or will do today right?! My brain is boggled!

I know it's recommended that you wait til you have a normal period after a chemical but I don't want to miss the chance!!


----------



## skyraaa

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is ok. Kitty, I hope your hunch turns out to be right! Good luck!
> 
> AFM, I had a positive opk yesterday, an almost positive the day before and negative today. Just want to check. That means I either ovulated yesterday or will do today right?! My brain is boggled!
> 
> I know it's recommended that you wait til you have a normal period after a chemical but I don't want to miss the chance!!

i didnt wait had a chemical the month before getting preggas with lyla and here i am 21 weeks preggas with my lil girly :) id say go 4 it !!! x


----------



## bbn2

good morning! How is everyone? 

As for me I am patiently awaiting for my ultrasound on the 19th. It seems like forever away. And I have been so tired and don't get anything accomplished during the day. Getting ready to go take a nap actually he he! And I am still actually shocked I am pregnant and when I see my bean it will make it really real.

I really do wish everyone on here that has not gotten their bfp lots of baby dust.

also we have not told our son yet. he is 6. We are gonna tell him the day of the us. I can't wait. He loves babies. He has a cousin that is 7 weeks old and he is so good with her and loves her to peices.


----------



## sg0720

Sarah- good luck hope u get ur bfp

Bbn- aww hopefully soon the tiredness will go away

AFM- still no AF I woke up this morning with a stomach ache I feel like this will be one of those days ill be stuck to the toilet =/

How's everyone else


----------



## hello_kitty

I got my bfp yesterday. I will post up a pic if anyone is interested. As horrible as it may sound, I am not as excited as I should be because before my bfp, we or rather my husband had a change of plans.

Before our ttc journey, I kept telling husband that having a baby will be a lot of responsibilites and hard work. He started to get annoyed and was determined to have a baby. I gave in and was ready to give him his baby despite any obstacles that we will face ahead. I love having babies but wanted to make sure we were on the same page. From the start (especially after the mc), he was the more eager one and ended up being the one to persuade me.

Yesterday he was talking with one of his best friends who is now a successful career man and his friend told him the route to success is to focus 100% on school (husband wants to go back for a masters). He friend advised that we should not have a baby yet since it will hinder our road to success. Husband rushed in to me and said "I think we should hold off on having a baby for 2 more years because this is what M said" I started to get mad because wasnt that what I told him all along and he decided to listen to his friend instead. Husband said "well, its because you made it sound like we were arguing". Husband wanted me to go back on bcp and I told him if we dont have a baby now, then I'm not gonna have one until 5 more years when I am sure to be finished with everything. He complained a little bit because in 5 years he will be 35, but I dont care since the waiting time will be determined by me anyways. 

Anyways, I thought I was out this month so the change of plans didnt really effect me. I still had one poas left so decided to take the last test just for the heck of it. It came up positive and I went in the room to show my husband crying. I was crying because I was partly happy and sad at the same time. I wouldnt love my baby any less, and willing to make all the sacrifices like in the first place. I just dont know if my hubby wants the baby now. He reassured me that we will just go back to plan A now and that he prefers a baby over anything, any day.

If he were still in the ttc spirits, I bet both of us will be very happy. Now I am just depressed because I feel like the baby is hindering his ruote to "success". I dont want to feel like our baby is burden to him and stop him from what he wants to do. I just feel sad because just by his change of words made a huge impact on my life. Why didnt he change plans last month, when I WASNT pregnant? I love my baby already, but just afraid that my husband wont although he reassured me that he's really happy. Sorry for the long vent, just had to let it out and please dont throw tomatoes at me.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thats so encouraging to hear Hayley! Thanks. Not feeling particularly sexy right now but needs must! 

Bbn, waiting sucks....I hope the 19th comes round quickly for you and that everything is ok. Bet you can't wait to tell your son!

Sarina, the joys of womanhood heh!!! Hope the stomach ache gets gone though.

Hayley, did you go to the docs after your chemical? I already had an appointment booked so going to keep it booked in but not sure what to expect from it?


----------



## skyraaa

hello kitty congrats on ur bfp u bound 2 b scared but everything will come right in the end and wud love 2 see a pic


----------



## skyraaa

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> Thats so encouraging to hear Hayley! Thanks. Not feeling particularly sexy right now but needs must!
> 
> Bbn, waiting sucks....I hope the 19th comes round quickly for you and that everything is ok. Bet you can't wait to tell your son!
> 
> Sarina, the joys of womanhood heh!!! Hope the stomach ache gets gone though.
> 
> Hayley, did you go to the docs after your chemical? I already had an appointment booked so going to keep it booked in but not sure what to expect from it?

na didnt see the point we were just at it likes rabbits all month :) theres not alot a doc can do tbh hun x


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Aw Kitty....what an emotional time for you. No tomatoes will be thrown by me.

I'm sure if hubby was that keen on having a baby before, then he still will be but it will take a bit of time for it to sink in for both of you. I'm sure he won't feel that a baby is going to ruin his plans, if anything I reckon he will soon realise that this is better than the other plan anyway! Just keep talking to each other about it and let it all sink in.

Best of luck.....and yes, post a pic please! Keep us posted on how things are going too.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

skyraaa said:


> Sarah Lou 80 said:
> 
> 
> Thats so encouraging to hear Hayley! Thanks. Not feeling particularly sexy right now but needs must!
> 
> Bbn, waiting sucks....I hope the 19th comes round quickly for you and that everything is ok. Bet you can't wait to tell your son!
> 
> Sarina, the joys of womanhood heh!!! Hope the stomach ache gets gone though.
> 
> Hayley, did you go to the docs after your chemical? I already had an appointment booked so going to keep it booked in but not sure what to expect from it?
> 
> na didnt see the point we were just at it likes rabbits all month :) theres not alot a doc can do tbh hun xClick to expand...

Haha! Well we've not been at it like rabbits but luckily I think we've managed to get in there just in time!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks guys for your word of encouragement. 

Sarah (is that your name?) - Sorry I dont really follow closely on this thread but as I recall some time back you got your bfp right? Did you have a chemical afterwards? I had one in December and it was so stressful. I kept wondering if I did anything wrong. Dont worry you will soon be pregnant again. Maybe you will get lucky like Haley and get a bfp before af even gets a chance to strike you! It took me 3 months, only because I got to know my cycles better after 2 months and we did eveything right this time. We are not huge fans of bd, and when we did it is around the week that we "think" I am ovulating, which was off track. Anyways, I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## sg0720

kitty- i think once your pregnancy progress your husband will grow to the idea and of course love that baby just as much as you. i dont think he will feel like the baby is a burden. congrats on the pregnancy i too would love to see a pic.

Sarah- still no AF but the stomach ache is gone for the most part after i ate..

AFM- since starting this new diet i am so hungry LOL...this morning i had cheerios but no sugar lol..so i tasted milk and cheerios lol...not the greatest but i will not break my diet and hopefully all this will pay off with a BFP


----------



## AC1987

awww hello_kitty thats great news!! :) And yes i know how it is when you're totally unprepared for a pregnancy... with my mc thats how it was for me, and my DH wasn't happy at ALL he was all like "blah blah blah its too soon I can't handle this" sadly I mced... but even with this pregnancy you're never truely "ready" Just keep your chin up :) And he'll come around... you both will! :D


Good luck ladies with getting sticky bfps!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

hello_kitty said:


> Thanks guys for your word of encouragement.
> 
> Sarah (is that your name?) - Sorry I dont really follow closely on this thread but as I recall some time back you got your bfp right? Did you have a chemical afterwards? I had one in December and it was so stressful. I kept wondering if I did anything wrong. Dont worry you will soon be pregnant again. Maybe you will get lucky like Haley and get a bfp before af even gets a chance to strike you! It took me 3 months, only because I got to know my cycles better after 2 months and we did eveything right this time. We are not huge fans of bd, and when we did it is around the week that we "think" I am ovulating, which was off track. Anyways, I hope you get your bfp soon!

Hey,

Yes I had a chemical this cycle just gone :( it was my first bfp and been ttc for 6/7 months and it was the day after my birthday to top it all off!! You're right, it is so stressful. Oh and I haven't slept well at all this month so neither of us are really in the mood but I got my positive opk so we will dtd and hope that we can catch the egg again! 

Thanks so much....who knew this would be such hard work?! It will be worth it in the end though!


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello ladies,
I hope you are all well and fingers crossed for some bfp's this cycle.

Hello_kitty it must be so overwhelming for you both. Congratulations and keep smiling. 

I spent the weekend in Ireland visiting my oh's family and went to a wedding. It was such a beautiful day but I suffered from neuralgia all day in my right ear. I've had it twice before and it's excruciating, I heard its common in pregnancy and there isn't anything you can take for it. :0(. I think a few people guessed I was pregnant and they noticed I wasn't drinking at all!!


----------



## sg0720

blondie- are you not telling your family your pregnant yet? or did you already?

AFM- ladies still no AF i went to the bathroom and checked my cervix and i know it moves and stuff but it is high right now and the tip of it is not even facing down like it should when AF is coming/here (saw that on the beautiful cervix) i have clear and bti of lotion CM...but a bit confused...going off a 35day cycle i am 2 days late and going off a 36day cycle i am 1 day late...this cycle we were NTNP so i dont know when i ovulated or anything 

LMP- march 4-9
BD days: March 1, 3, 13, 18-2x, 19 and 27(this is the only day he pulled out) 

I pray this isnt the start of irregular cycles again or even long cycles...any ideas what could be going on...mayb AF will be here tomorrow...not sure


----------



## AC1987

Susi! I can't remember if I told you, but congrats on being a blueberry :)


Sarina good luck! 


Soooo I think my bbs are growing my bras are feeling more tighter then usual. Sadly I'm gonna hafta wait til next month to buy more since I blew the budget for this month last month :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Husband and I had a long talk this morning and he said he is very looking forward to the baby since we were trying so hard in the first place. He just gave us an alternative route if I didnt get pregnant this time. He's been texting me and asking if I took my meds and stuff. I guess he's sincere. I feel very blessed though, just a few days ago I was worried that I will have problems conceiving.


----------



## sg0720

thats lovely news now you can enjoy your pregnancy =]


----------



## Blondiejay

Sarina, ooh it sounds promising! Yes we have told our parents who are so happy for us.

Ashley, yay love being a blueberry!! We actually ate some on unsay and I was holding one to my tummy!

Hello_kitty, Great news!!


----------



## samanthax

aww so happy

:D

well for me, iam going to ovulate.. getting lines now that are darker :D 
the MILTobe said that i should be ovulating on friday.. so im not going home  till sunday x


----------



## rmsh1

Haha how does your MIL to be know when you will ovulate? LOL


----------



## samanthax

because of the sticks lol.. x


----------



## skyraaa

samanthax said:


> because of the sticks lol.. x

haha u must hav a good relationship with ur mil right im just gonna ride ur son for the next few days as im oving hahaha love it x


----------



## Blondiejay

skyraaa said:


> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> because of the sticks lol.. x
> 
> haha u must hav a good relationship with ur mil right im just gonna ride ur son for the next few days as im oving hahaha love it xClick to expand...

Hahaha!!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: oh woww.... I get along with my MIL but not in that way!! :baby:

I woke up freezing! Supposedly it might frost tonight ewww I thought summer was here! 
I've learned that my baby and guts hate it when I sneeze, however I can't help it, ever since getting pregnant I sneeze daily!


----------



## samanthax

LOL that cracked me up;

yeah shes like a bestfriend.. 
tell her near enough everything apart from the bedroom that stays between me and my OH x


----------



## hello_kitty

Good morning everyone! How's the weather over in your area today? Its raining and gloomy where I am right now. Come on Spring! 

I'm having some symptoms right now and dont know if I should be worried or not. Every morning when I wipe, and 2 or 3 more times during the day, I notice globs of creamy discharge. If not, then its thick/slippery clear discharge. Also, I have been having a dull ache in my right ovary (similar to ovulating pain). I also have some aches in my lower right back, more to the side. Does this sound discerning?


----------



## sg0720

Blondie- thats good they know

Samantha- good luck i hope you catch that egg!

Kitty- as long as your CM doesnt have any weird smells to it i think you should be okay and you might feel some aches and pains because that is your body adjusting.

How is everyone else?

AFM- i woke up this morning and NO AF...last night i had a dream i was pregnant with a GIRL. and i was going into labor at the hospital i will be working at so i was in the hospital and i was having contractions and stuff like that and the nurses were telling me that they were going to give me medicine and i was telling them that i dont want an epidural so they gave me some kind of medication thru a shot in my thigh lol...and it worked it eased the contractions so then out side my hospital room door it was weird because it was the hospital but there was a graduation going on lol...and i saw all these guys i used to go to school with who wanted to come back and visit they were like what are you doing here and i showed them my belly and then when i was walking back to my bed i felt alot of pressure down below and my water broke and i yelled i was like "omg my water just broke" so the nurses came back in and had me get into bed she checked me down below and then gave me some other medicine that i had to take with mandarin oranges so i took it and a little bit later ready to push....so im thinkin oh this isnt nothing while i was pushing then i started to feel so much pressure and was yelling a bit next thing i know i delivered a baby BOY and i named him jason....oh i for got before i started pushing i had to have my blood taken and a band on my wrist incase i needed a blood transfusion..and it was like the middle of the night...


----------



## bbn2

hello kitty, congratulations on your bfp. As far as the symptoms your having it sounds spot on to what i had when i first found out i was pregnant and am still having them. I had lower back ache and cramps just like i was going to start my period and a lot of creamy discharge. I think the discharge they call leukoreah or something like that. I am still getting loads of it. Just like Sg said as long as it does not have a funny smell you should be ok. You could always talk to your doctor about it to give you more reassurance. My doctor reassured me several times that it is perfectly normal.


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> Blondie- thats good they know
> 
> Samantha- good luck i hope you catch that egg!
> 
> Kitty- as long as your CM doesnt have any weird smells to it i think you should be okay and you might feel some aches and pains because that is your body adjusting.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> AFM- i woke up this morning and NO AF...last night i had a dream i was pregnant with a GIRL. and i was going into labor at the hospital i will be working at so i was in the hospital and i was having contractions and stuff like that and the nurses were telling me that they were going to give me medicine and i was telling them that i dont want an epidural so they gave me some kind of medication thru a shot in my thigh lol...and it worked it eased the contractions so then out side my hospital room door it was weird because it was the hospital but there was a graduation going on lol...and i saw all these guys i used to go to school with who wanted to come back and visit they were like what are you doing here and i showed them my belly and then when i was walking back to my bed i felt alot of pressure down below and my water broke and i yelled i was like "omg my water just broke" so the nurses came back in and had me get into bed she checked me down below and then gave me some other medicine that i had to take with mandarin oranges so i took it and a little bit later ready to push....so im thinkin oh this isnt nothing while i was pushing then i started to feel so much pressure and was yelling a bit next thing i know i delivered a baby BOY and i named him jason....oh i for got before i started pushing i had to have my blood taken and a band on my wrist incase i needed a blood transfusion..and it was like the middle of the night...

pmsl!!!! vivid dreams r u sure ur out this month id take a test miss :)


----------



## sg0720

what does pmsl mean lol:blush:

and well this month we were NTNP and i thought for sure iwas out because i dont know when i ovualted or anything.. but...now when i looked back i think i may have had a chance lol...i am going to wait 4more days to test maybe 3 just to make sure AF isnt playing a nasty trick...but i dont feel pregnant or anything i feel normal

my lmp was march 4-9
and i BD 1, 3, 13, 18-2x, 19 and 27(the only day he pulled out)

:shrug:


----------



## AC1987

Crazy dreams is def a sign Sarina! :haha: Yours cracked me up though!

Hayley, I feel kicks and movement everyday now, I thought it was too early for that but apparently not.


----------



## sg0720

lol gosh i hope this isnt a trick from AF i am a wee little bit hopeful that i possibly could be pregnant.

and ashely what an amazing feeling. feeling those kicks til he or she kicks your ribs Lol


----------



## bbn2

Sarina i hope you get your BFP . This could be it for you. Good luck


----------



## sg0720

thank you so much...

if i tested tomorrow i would be 3-4days late...what are my odd of getting an accurate result on a FRER


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all! Roll on ovulation Samantha!

Sarina....that dream is mental!! Oh...Pmsl is pissed myself laughing! I guess a frer in theory would be accurate? You gonna test?! Good luck!


----------



## sg0720

thank you and i am thinking about testing tomorrow but then i think there is no way i can get lucky and get my bfp a bit in denial of even the possibility lol


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> thank you and i am thinking about testing tomorrow but then i think there is no way i can get lucky and get my bfp a bit in denial of even the possibility lol

im excited think this might b it 4 u hun yay x


----------



## sg0720

omg im a little scared cuz i dont want to get my hopes up lol

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator?sub=true&lmp=true&month=2&day=4&year=2012

take a look please! it says i may have conceived the 18th and if that is so i have a good chance i had sex 2x that day and the 19th


----------



## AC1987

aww how exciting :) well you could take a cheapy test first before taking a frer


----------



## sg0720

i dont have any.. i only have 2 FRER

i couldnt help myself and tested and BFN =( ( i shoulda listened and not tested lol)

AF was doing good being on time..now idk...if i was pregnant it would show up by now...:cry:


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks bbn2! I'm pretty much at ease now after reading your comment.

Sarina - You are not out yet my dear! With my first pregnancy, I didnt get a bfp until I was 6 days late! Prior to that, I didnt have any symptoms at all. The only reason I tested was because I was late.

I have some discouraging updates. I was at the dollar store awhile ago grabbing some cheap pregnancy tests and have took one a few minutes ago and I'm not even sure if there is a line or not. If there is then it must be a super faint line. Its one of those things where you have to question "is there really a line there?' I know for sure that if I showed my husband he's gonna tell me that he cant see it. Its pretty strange though because I got a definite positive on a qfc brand, husband and I could both see it clearly. Dont know whats going on. Wonder if either one of those tests are playing tricks on me. Guess I'm gonna hold off on the excitement now.


----------



## sg0720

Aww I'm sorry kitty mayb its a faulty test....I can't wait to get my bfp... :/


----------



## hello_kitty

I'm really praying that you will get your bfp this time Sarina, you more than deserve it. Yea I seriously dont know whats going on. I'm wondering if it has to do with the quality of the cheap test. Last time I was pregnant used the cheap test only to test. I didnt show me the pos result right away, or maybe it did but I didnt make out a line right away so I put it aside. Half an hour later I went in to toss it and there was a line. Either way, I will be 100% sure at my ob visit on the 23rd of this month. At least there's a 50% chance right now, and if the line does become more clear then that increases my chance.

update - my bfp is getting clearer on the cheapie test. I can finally rest in peace.


----------



## sg0720

Thank u I will keep my fx for you I hope this is it


----------



## mzswizz

well i see alot has happened while i was away.

samantha-fxed for you.

sarina-gl on testing.

hello_kitty-congrats h&h 9 months.

how are you other ladies?

AFM, i've been pretty busy. My dh's aunt from England arrived yesterday and we have been spending time with her and my MIL. She brought goodies and outfits from England that I adore. I am on cd6 today and the bleeding is still going. My temps are still low which is a good thing also because I would expect them to be low. They are kind of in a leveled out range so that must be good. Nothing else to report today actually. Oh and dh and I dtd yesterday :blush: First time in awhile i must say.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Patrice your dh is lucky... theres no way I would let him near me while AF is happening LOL! Good luck!! 


Awww hello_kitty that sucks! :(... maybe wait a bit and test? Or show us the test?


And aww I'm sorry Sarina :( I hate bfns..


Thought I would share some bump pics... 
20 weeks 
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-04-11001003.jpg

21 weeks
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-04-11001016.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

lovely bump pics ashley


----------



## sg0720

love the bump pics.

yeah whats worse then a BFN for me is an irregular cycle again then i really wont be a bfp


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Patrice! I hope you will catch that eggy this cycle.

Ashley - you carry your bump very well! I wish I could look half as good as you when I reach the 20 week mark.

Ok I'm going to post some pics of the pregnancy tests now. The first one is a qfc brand which you can see pretty well. The second one is the cheap test I bought at the dollar store. I'm able to see a line now but had to look very close and put it under good light to see a faint line, so I doubt you will see it in the pic, if you do, kudos to you for having good eyesight.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/img2645h.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/img2650yy.jpg/


----------



## sg0720

i can definitely see the blue dye one


----------



## hello_kitty

sg0720 said:


> i can definitely see the blue dye one

lol yea I dont know why I tend to have a hard time with the cheap tests. Last time I was pregnant I also got a faint line and was not visible on camera, but I see a line in person. Anywho, I have been wondering if I should go see my ob doc sooner than the 23rd. I will be 6 weeks by then. Husband said I should wait since its only 12 more days and maybe by then we can hear a heartbeat. Since I'm still haunted by the last mc, I just want to make sure everything is going well this time. Any suggestions?


----------



## sg0720

i would try to get in sooner just to make sure everything is okay. let your doctor know your histroy of MC and that your worried and want to check to make sure everything is okay.

when i was pregnant with my son i was so scared i would hurt my son working as a CNA and lifting heaving people and things and i went to the ER and got to hear the babys heartbeat =] lol yeh it was kinda sneaky but hey i was satisfied lol


----------



## samanthax

love the photo xx


----------



## AC1987

the top photo doesn't show for me :wacko:


I can't sleeeepp my nose is so blocked :(


----------



## mzswizz

hello_kitty-I see it on the blue dye test. And if you are worried, then i would say schedule it a little sooner to be on the safe side and put your mind at ease.

Ashley-hope you feel better.

AFM, im cd7 today. Bleeding is still here so hopefully it stops today or tomorrow morning. Not really looking forward to having AF longer than she suppose to be here. Well, I put in my AF temps on my previous cycle chart and just what i expected..it said i had an anovulatory cycle. So let's see if this cycle will be another anovulatory cycle. Because if it is...that would explain a lot on why im not getting a bfp. I already printed out the previous cycle. I printed out 2 to show him if i would've had my AF temps in there, it would've stated i had an anovulatory cycle and since i started temping at cd8..it said i o'd but i started spotting at 9dpo and then it later turned into an actual flow. So hopefully that helps out. And then with this current chart, he would be able to figure out whats going on. Im glad I started temping because I am really learning a lot about my body. I go into work today but I get off at 6:15 thank goodness. Also, majority of the staff wants to leave and its all because of my snotty boss. I hope we all are blessed with better jobs soon. Tomorrow, we suppose to be going on a party cruise with MIL and aunt from England. Cant wait. Since i know i wont get a bfp this cycle because it seems like its going to be a repeat of last cycle, we are enjoying life before the babies come. We are already thinking of taking a cruise to the Bahamas once our passports arrive in the mail. Which should be next month :thumbup: Either Bahamas or go to England. DH has been but I have never been so it will be exciting for me. Well thats all the news I have for today.


----------



## AC1987

Awww I would love to go to the bahamas!!! :haha: I've been to England before well I've lived there, but its cool, however the weather and beaches of the bahamas would be amazing LOL!


----------



## mzswizz

yes im a florida girl so of course sun and beaches sound great to me. :haha: But it will be nice to go overseas for the first time. His aunt says its best to go in the summer because thats when its hot.


----------



## boxxey

I caved and poas.....i had so much ewcm so i did an opt and its almost positive.....dont think i can ignore it lol ntnp isnt working lol i wanna try lol


----------



## mzswizz

well you better get busy boxxey. Im proud of myself. I am not going to use any opks or any hpts this cycle. Im going to just temp and take my prenatals. Wish me luck! Hope I dont eat my words :rofl:


----------



## boxxey

I bd 2 nights ago and gunna the next 2 nights.......not gunna get upset if i dont....if it happems it happens


----------



## mzswizz

thats so true


----------



## boxxey

I know im ovulating i can feel it....we will see


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-well fxed for you.


----------



## boxxey

Ntnp isnt wprking lmao


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies,

AF is still not here this morning....yesterday i tested in the afternoon and BFN...i really wish i knew if AF was being dumb or if i am actually pregnant because i need to get a vaccine before i can start working and i cant get it if i am pregnant because it can harm the fetus...My OH shockingly said that if i dont get AF he will buy a test Monday! very surprised he said that...


----------



## Blondiejay

I got 2 negatives before my bfp, which was 6 days after af was due.


----------



## sg0720

i just wish i knew what was going on for the past 8months actually my CD never got to 40...the most was 37.. my AF came mayb 1-2days late in the beginning but then starting coming right on time sometimes the day before....and now i am CD 40...n wish i either got a + test or AF...

i have 1 FRER...but is there anything more sensitive i can buy in stores?? because if AF isnt here monday i will buy it.

blondie- what test did u use


----------



## Blondiejay

The 2 bfn's were frer, the first bfp was a boots own which was a very faint line and the second bfp a frer.


----------



## sg0720

oh okay


----------



## mzswizz

fxed for you sarina. hoping this is it for you.


----------



## AC1987

So do you think you didn't ovulate Patrice? :wacko: that would suck... but hey atleast you have charts to show your gyn. 


I'm making meatloaf for dinner, whats everyone else making or eating?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-yeah i dont think i did ov. But we shall see. If that cycle repeats itself. I hope not.


----------



## sg0720

Thanks patrice if I'm not I have to take a months break from ttc cuz I have to get the rubella titer which they inject a live virus or sumthn...but they said no research has been done that it'll harm the fetus...so..I hope I am and its just not showing yet


----------



## samanthax

Morning girls! 
How is everyone? 

Happy bunny this morning me and the otherhalf was bding! :D 

xxxx


----------



## skyraaa

hey lovely ladies hope u all ok?

iv got 5 more baby rabbits when they say at it like rabbits they mean it lol my lil freds defo not firing blanks lol although he is now hes been done lol
so i hav 2 fluffy 4 week old toddlers :) 4 2week old babies and 5 newborn wigglies im over run with rabbits lol il post some pics later :) x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> Morning girls!
> How is everyone?
> 
> Happy bunny this morning me and the otherhalf was bding! :D
> 
> xxxx

Do you think you O'd the other day Sam? your chart suggest you might have.... Yay for BDing, we did last night too ;)


----------



## samanthax

when the otherday? ive been taking the OPK they have been getting darker xx


----------



## skyraaa

piccys of my beautiful baby bunnies :) oh and a sneaky bump pic
 



Attached Files:







baby bunnies.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 5









bunny 2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









photo (3).jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AC1987

awww what cute bunnies!! and thats a good bump pic! :)


I think my body must seriously be preparing me for getting up in the night... wow! And baby kicking away at night too :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

AC1987 said:


> awww what cute bunnies!! and thats a good bump pic! :)
> 
> 
> I think my body must seriously be preparing me for getting up in the night... wow! And baby kicking away at night too :haha:

thanks ashley :) our babies r proper active now its lovely aint it :)x and just looked bk at pics ur bump is lovely defo blooming :) x


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww how cute are the rabbits!?!

Great bump pic too. I'm just so bloated at the moment!


----------



## sheeps24

Cute bunnies Hayley!!

Afm had our first midwife appointment today it was great and she was really nice! Me and oh got alot of info and stuff and got to ask questions and stuff, We also have our first scan on the 24th :D


----------



## bbn2

Nice baby bump skyraa. And those are some adorable baby bunnies :)


----------



## AC1987

sheeps and bbn, how are you ladies feeling? first tri SUCKED in my opinion :p cause all I did was worry worry worry and then lack of appetite :haha: It got much better at 14 weeks.


So right now I'm making LOADS of chocolate chip cookies to bring to a friends this weekend :)


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> when the otherday? ive been taking the OPK they have been getting darker xx

Oh it just looked like your temps were on their way up, but doesn't matter! LOL


----------



## sg0720

Hayley- lovely pics

Holly- Im gald your appt went well and your scan is the 24th

sam- good luck

sorry if i missed anyone

AFM- still no AF...thats about it..my CP ((i know its unreliable)) but is way high and i can bearly touch it and i can bearly find the tip of it...so i have not a clue whats going on and no symptoms of either AF or pregnancy


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> Hayley- lovely pics
> 
> Holly- Im gald your appt went well and your scan is the 24th
> 
> sam- good luck
> 
> sorry if i missed anyone
> 
> AFM- still no AF...thats about it..my CP ((i know its unreliable)) but is way high and i can bearly touch it and i can bearly find the tip of it...so i have not a clue whats going on and no symptoms of either AF or pregnancy

think u r gonna hav 2 do another test everything ur saying is pos :) cp wud be low and a bit open if af was coming oooooh exciting :)


----------



## sg0720

yes i hope so. and i thought that if AF was on her way or coming it would be low and open like you said but it is way high up soft and yesterday the tip seemed like turned to the left and then later on i checked again and im like ummm where is it? lol and thats how it is today...so i hope soo.. gosh i could kick myself for not knowing when i ovualted this time...something i was looking at said around the 18th is when i conceived if i am indeed pregnant but i dont know

OH and out of curiosity have any of you pregnant ladies felt your cervix while pregnant if yes what did it feel like


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi everybody!

Fx'd for you Sarina! 

Hayley....cuuuuute bunny wabbits! And bump!!

Patrice, thats crap that you didn't ovulate :( why can't things just be straightforward. So frustrating!

Holly, so glad your midwife appointment went well. Must be a relief for you!

AFM, I'm very confused right now. I'm 4 dpo today. Started having a bit of spotting yesterday and now bleeding again. Went to the docs yesterday and they seemed to think it would be the remnants ( sorry for the poor choice of words) of the chemical pregnancy I had. I'm so confused though as I had the bleeding with the cp on 22nd and 23rd March with spotting for a few days after and then there was nothing. I thought it could be bleeding caused by ovulation although never had this before? It doesn't seem like af and I've had no af cramps at all. What the heck is going on with my body? Can a chemical muck it up that much?


----------



## bbn2

AC I have been feeling pretty ok. I have pinpointed what was causing most of my nasae wich is greasy food and heavy meats blah! Mostly I am tired and I have lower a lower back ache most of the time and i do still get nasuae here and there. And I here ya about the no appetite thing. I still don't have a real good appetite yet. And yes I think the worry is the worst part. I am 8 weeks today so I am getting a little less worrisome. 

Sg I did not check my cervix while ttc so I am not sure. Do you plan on testing soon? My fingers are crossed for you.

AFM- I am tired, tired, tired. All I wanna do is sleep. And I am so bloated. Nothing much going on today other than I am 8 weeks today. Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday.


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> yes i hope so. and i thought that if AF was on her way or coming it would be low and open like you said but it is way high up soft and yesterday the tip seemed like turned to the left and then later on i checked again and im like ummm where is it? lol and thats how it is today...so i hope soo.. gosh i could kick myself for not knowing when i ovualted this time...something i was looking at said around the 18th is when i conceived if i am indeed pregnant but i dont know
> 
> OH and out of curiosity have any of you pregnant ladies felt your cervix while pregnant if yes what did it feel like

maybe give it another day or two and test again if af still isnt here and by the sounds of it she aint turning up:happydance:no never checked cp but u cud look on here if u can stomach it lol theres a few preggo cervix on there
https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/


----------



## sg0720

I was looking at that last night lol...

and i hope not. i cant help but think that it could be too good to be true lol


----------



## skyraaa

i got everything crossed 4 u when do u think u gonna test ?


----------



## sg0720

i would like to wait until monday FMU because i have 1 frer left...i think that if i ovulated either earlier or later then an accurate preg test should show up by monday...

what do you think..this is strange for me because in the last 8months i have never got to CD38 lol AF has always come cd 37 or before...and now i am on CD 41. i know sometimes our cycles can go out of wack but i hope not


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> i would like to wait until monday FMU because i have 1 frer left...i think that if i ovulated either earlier or later then an accurate preg test should show up by monday...
> 
> what do you think..this is strange for me because in the last 8months i have never got to CD38 lol AF has always come cd 37 or before...and now i am on CD 41. i know sometimes our cycles can go out of wack but i hope not

well im hoping we hav a bfp stick pic on monday and its urs sarina :) x


----------



## sg0720

thank you. i hope so too.


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies

I have been lurking (feeling depressed a bit lately) and now I am sitting down to properly read what everyone has been up to

Sarina, I hope you get your BFP

Patrice, i think looking at your chart, you are correct and did not O :( And you had so much cm too!! I hope you can get your cycles sorted soon

skyraa, those bunny pics are gorgeous :) I have never seen bunny babies before! Oh and the bump pic is lovely too LOL

Sam it kinda looks like you may have O'd on CD15, but I could be completely wrong, and a few more days of temps will tell for sure :)

AFM, my soft cups turned up today. Not 100% sure I will use them yet, I have not even been able to find my cervix yet :wacko: So we will see about those. I am still waiting to O, but had some partial ferns today, so if i have more ferns tomorrow, it means O might be on its way. No fertile cm yet though. Otherwise, maybe I wont O til late like last cycle :(


----------



## josephine3

Hiya ladies!! Missing you all!! Wish I had internet at home :( I have it on my phone but bnb just wont fully load its too big for my phone to cope with :( Does anyone know how to get the plain text version??

Patrice how are you?? Long time no speak!! Hope things are going well for you!
Hayley what cute baby bunnies!! aww just in time for easter too!
bbn ( so sorry I forget the names!! ) anyhow I think I missed your anouncement Congratulations!!! Woo!! Loving the recent burst of bfps!!
sg (sarina?) fx'd for you to be next its sounding good!! I try not to poke my cervix anymore lol to avoid infection but its very spongy and high! and discharg-y!! (lol tmi)

afm - I remember the tiredness of 1st tri well! But it does get better I promise! Im feeling more energy in 2nd tri but its starting to dwindle again - think I might be a little aneamic? need to remember to take my vitamins!! Im loving the movements Im feeling now but its still a strange sensation then I worry when she doesnt move for a day or so!! Cant believe we are all team pink!! Argh miss you all sooo much!! xxx


----------



## AC1987

heeyy jo!! aww you should be eating lotsa iron and protein :) that'll help ya! 

ouch. I think Im getting kicked in the cervix.


----------



## samanthax

Hmm maybe.. i thought it could be today as i have abit of dip. /: 
Although Im going to do a OPK again tonight.. see what it says x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> Hmm maybe.. i thought it could be today as i have abit of dip. /:
> Although Im going to do a OPK again tonight.. see what it says x

Good luck! Post a pic


----------



## samanthax

if its darker then this morning.. 

do i have that chance if we dtd in the morning? x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> if its darker then this morning..
> 
> do i have that chance if we dtd in the morning? x

Yep, but post a pic so we can see. Have you had a positive yet?


----------



## samanthax

its not dark yet to match the other other line :( i think im out ill take a picture as soon as it aint less pink if that makes sence x


----------



## rmsh1

OK it has to match the test line or be darker, to be a positive. But post a pic anyway


----------



## samanthax

This is it.. I think im out.. :( x


----------



## rmsh1

Is that lighter than your others? If so, it looks like you may have O'd already, maybe on CD15? The next few days temps will tell for sure


----------



## rmsh1

double post


----------



## samanthax

yeah.. im not to sure... Ill do another one tomorrrow.. 

If so i'am truley buggered because we didn't bed at ovuation x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> yeah.. im not to sure... Ill do another one tomorrrow..
> 
> If so i'am truley buggered because we didn't bed at ovuation x

Awwww well it is still early, so lets see what your temps do


----------



## samanthax

yeah i thought it would be today as i had a dip x


----------



## sg0720

rmsh- thank you

jo- first, congrats on the baby girl. lots of girls here..(babies lol) and thank you my cervix is still really high no sign of either fx..


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies.

Cute bump pic hayley and lovely bunnies.

Samantha-fxed for you this cycle.

Rm-yes its a bummer but oh well atleast i know now.

Sarina-fxed for you. Cant wait for a test update.

Ashley and Jo-how are you ladies?

AFM, im on cd8 today. The bleeding is still here unfortunately but its light so thats good. I called my doc today and spoke to him personally. I told him about the charts etc. So he told me he wants me to chart for 4 more cycles so i can have 6 cycles worth. He said then schedule an appt and he will look at the charts. He said by getting 6 months worth, he can get a more clearer pictuee of whats going on with my body and he said because he is not those type of doctors that just look at two charts and ACT like they know exactly whats going on. He said the body can change or be the same each cycle. So even though i got to wait a little more, im glad i spoke with him. And today was a good day. We spent most of our time dtd today :haha: Well that wraps up my day.


----------



## sg0720

patrice your lucky to have such a great doctor. and thanks

right now i am just curious what my body is doing i have no AF symptom no pregnancy symptom absolutely nothing lol...its like can i have a little cramp or something lol..


----------



## samanthax

Girls if this aint a positive on a OPK then I don't know what is :D

I think its a postive?

Woo! excited now x


----------



## rmsh1

Yay! Get Bding!


----------



## samanthax

lol. Fertility friend was wrong.. they said that i ovuate on CD15 when it was wrong because I didn't ovulate then... its only today that it is :D x


----------



## AC1987

whatcha doing on here samantha? go get bding with your oh :haha:


Hey patrice, I'm doing good, I don't think my baby sleeps always moving about day and night :haha: and thats good what your doc said! and hey just keep up the bding ya never know you might get preg before your next appt :)


----------



## samanthax

lol, i would but hes not in the mood.. xx


----------



## mzswizz

samantha-whoo hoo for the positive! hope you were able to get some bd in :thumbup:

sarina-I know what you mean. There were cycles where i didnt feel anything and im like aw come on just give me a little something lol

Ashley-I can just imagine your LO being an active baby when the toddler stage comes :haha:

AFM, today i am on cd9 and looks like AF is on her way out. Dont know why she lasted longer than 7 days. Im guessing its just one of those things that are unexplained. So today I have to work which is going to be hard because i am exhausted! DH and I didnt come home until 12am. So between that and all the bd we were doing, i am tired. Hopefully I can hold up long enough to make it to 5:45pm today at work. Hoping time just flies by. Also, dh and I found this great website that shows fertility foods for him and her. And dh wants us to go grocery shopping and buy foods that agree with the fertility list :thumbup: So no more junk food for us. We are really getting our bodies prepared for baby. We still want to go on a nice trip before a baby comes too. DH was already saying he wants to take a trip before I get pregnant because he wants us to be able to enjoy the vacation with no worries and he said knowing me i would complain about everything if im pregnant and we go on a trip :haha: Which isnt true...well i dont think it is :haha: Oh and one more thing. So i tinkered with last cycle and added AF temps but this time I discarded cd23's temp because it seemed abnormally high and once i did that..ff lowered my coverline and said that i DID ov on cd24 like i thought I did :happydance: Also, when i removed the AF temps and still left cd23 discarded, it still said the same thing so i did in fact ov and when it came time for AF my temps were dropping and was slowly reaching coverline and below it so im guessing thats good right? Wow this has turned into a long message so im just going to stop typing before more things pop into my head :haha:


----------



## sg0720

patrice- that must be a relief to know you actually ovulated rather then no ovulating..good luck i hope you get pregnant before you Dr appt. and i have also looked up fertility foods and it will take some getting used to whole grain, green veggies nuts lol..ect ect lol

sam- good luck to you and tell you OH your sorry hes not in the mood but its very important u BD lol

AFM- well woke up and of course no AF...but i do have this feel like a "gas pain" thats the best i can describe it on my left side its there for a little bit and then goes away...who knows anymore lol


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-hoping its your bfp for you. and yes im glad that i know i ovulated thank goodness. Also im hoping i am able to get pregnant before the doc appt too


----------



## samanthax

well i thought i wouldn't be home as early as this..

Me and the otherhalf got shitty with eachother..
I left my tempture thing at the otherhalfs.. so im not bding and i can't do temping :( x


----------



## AC1987

aww im sorry samantha :(


Patrice! Yay thats awesome that you did ov!! :D

sarina good luck :)

AFM going out to a friends party tonight. :) haha however I don't think it'll be a late night I'm already sleepy :haha:


----------



## samanthax

I got another one.. waiting for it now.. but im not going to get it at tuesday.. so I'm screwed.. x


----------



## skyraaa

samanthax said:


> I got another one.. waiting for it now.. but im not going to get it at tuesday.. so I'm screwed.. x

u not screwed u just got 2 jump on oh loads thats what i did didnt do opks or temp so just estimated when i oved but kept shagging even after expected ov 2 cover all my bases, so keep shagging lol


----------



## samanthax

Lol; I would but he won't see me till wednesday.. xxx


----------



## AC1987

Booo that sucks!! I used to hate it when DH wouldn't be in the mood :p


Gah! I'm SO tired :( It ended up being a very late night.


----------



## samanthax

sucks :( 

I keep getting pulling pains in the uterus though
x


----------



## mzswizz

samantha-can you go to a store that sells thermometers and get it from there. I know i went to walmart and bought mines and it was like $8 i think or less.

ashley-did you have fun? and yes im glad that i o'd myself :haha:

First, I have talked to DH about the whole low progesterone situation. I showed him my chart and explained everything. He understood and actually paid attention. So we both decided that we need to buy that cream once ov is confirmed. :thumbup: Low progesterone would explain why if i do conceive..i cant maintain a pregnancy and also why i havent been getting pregnant because my body is not allowing the egg to implant. So hoping this helps and DH is happy that his sperm works :haha:

Now update on me: im cd10 and af is being mean because she is still here but im just spotting like. dh still thinks im pregnant because it only increases during sex or when i temp and then after that it goes back super light again. But i know im not.Its like my body is TRYING to still do AF but its really nothing left to use. Today is MIL birthday so we bought her a cake and dh is out getting it. I woke up this morning because i had a bad nightmare. Something about a white bear and its cub trying to attack me, an old man and a cop and i was calling dh because the bear was headed in his direction and he was driving so i had to warn him. Crazy dream I know. Im just ready for AF to get on out of here. Whenever that is because im not looking forward to another crazy 20 day bleeding cycle..so hoping that doesnt happen. My temp rose today. Dont know what that means. Maybe it means the bleeding is going to stop today or something :shrug: Any help with that?


----------



## samanthax

I would but its a sunday and they shut now :(
I would put in the average temp but i don't know what it is

xx


----------



## motherofboys

Hi can I join in too?


----------



## mzswizz

samantha-wish i can help but it looks like you have o'd already judging from the temp spike on cd16 for you. But maybe i could be wrong.

motherofboys-sure you can join!!! welcome.


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, I need a bit of a stress free laugh about it I think. Its not much fun atm (apart from the obvious LOL)


----------



## skyraaa

welcome motherofboys :) :wave:

patrice glad oh is paying attention takes alot for men to do that lol

sam hopefully u oved already 

ashley i know how u feel after a late night my whole body feels hungover the next day lol 

sarina we need a update from u lol

lol had 2 edit this coz for some reason i put motherof4boys lol maybe im looking intothe futurelol


----------



## skyraaa

motherofboys said:


> Thanks, I need a bit of a stress free laugh about it I think. Its not much fun atm (apart from the obvious LOL)

lol sometimes even that starts to become a chore when ttc :) how long hav u been trying?


----------



## motherofboys

Well we stopped using contraception back in july 2010 but because of breastfeeding my periods didnt actually return until august 2011. 
So I guess technically we have been TTC 8 months although I feel like we have been for 21 months LOL


----------



## samanthax

welcome!

Yeah; but my cerix and cm is still high and eggwhite too x


----------



## sg0720

Hi ladies

How is everyone?welcome motherofboys this is a great thread 

AFM- still no AF. I have. Not tested again yet. And my cp is really high still alo tell me what u think about this...ok mayb be tmi lol last night me and my oh bd and then once we were finished I got up (iwas onut top) and usually ill cup my hand under me to save a mess well last night absolutley nothing stayed inside of me...it all came out and usually ill get a drip or w.e while walkin n what not but that was a first for me...and I wondered is that cuz my cp is so high and closed it had no place to stay?


----------



## motherofboys

I can only guess and say it would be because there was nowhere to go. I dont know.


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies


----------



## skyraaa

sg0720 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How is everyone?welcome motherofboys this is a great thread
> 
> AFM- still no AF. I have. Not tested again yet. And my cp is really high still alo tell me what u think about this...ok mayb be tmi lol last night me and my oh bd and then once we were finished I got up (iwas onut top) and usually ill cup my hand under me to save a mess well last night absolutley nothing stayed inside of me...it all came out and usually ill get a drip or w.e while walkin n what not but that was a first for me...and I wondered is that cuz my cp is so high and closed it had no place to stay?

omg sarina please let this b it 4 u all sounds sooo promising no idea how u can hold up testing lol x

motherofboys awww yeah must seem like a long time i bf dd for 2years af returned when she was 8months but were never regular whats ur name?


----------



## sg0720

Lol well the reason I'm in no rush to test is cuz I don't feel pregnant and I can't help but think it'll be a bfn cuz I just don't believe it could happen after all this time

But if af is playing a dirty trick I'm going to be very upset with her lol


----------



## motherofboys

My names Kayleigh. I'm still bfing him, he turned 2 last month, but have been pretty regular until this month. I'm 15 days late and BFN lol 

Actually I noticed in someones signiture the other day that they were drinking raspberry leaf tea. I just had a little google and discovered it can be good for fertility. I have almost a full box in the cupboard from my last pregnancy so thinking maybe I'll have a cup later seeing as the experation date is december and if I'm not pregnant then they will run out before I would end up using them LOL


----------



## samanthax

I would attack her lol! x


----------



## boxxey

I hope u get your bfp


----------



## sg0720

Lol I wish I could but id hurt myself if I attacked her lol

And thank you

Momofboys nice to meet u good luck getting ur bfp


----------



## samanthax

Lol; true

I hope i have already ovulate and the spermy is on the egg hunt and caught the eggy x


----------



## sg0720

I hope so too!


----------



## samanthax

yeah x


----------



## boxxey

How r ya'll


----------



## sg0720

Good how r u


----------



## boxxey

Im ok....working 9am-7pm......makes for a long day as im at the same house the whole 10 hrs


----------



## mzswizz

Well dh and i decided that i am going to the doctor when i get paid which is friday and talk to him and tell him i want progesterone cream. Im happy that dh sees the seriously. And we both researched progesterone issues together and found the symptoms and how they describe it is exactly what i experience each cycle. So now we know whats going on. Im glad we both are working together and we want results now. Now its not just me for once.


----------



## samanthax

aww thats sweet that your OH is agreeing with you and that x


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i know. Because now he finally sees that im not just going crazy lol.


----------



## sg0720

Partice good luck let us kno what ur doctor says


----------



## samanthax

so cute :) on the hand.. my otherhalf things i shouldn't use OPK or bbt charting because its natural lol x


----------



## sg0720

Morning Ladies,

AF got me this morning but i am okay with it because now i can safely get the vaccine that i need with out it hurting the baby or anything

and because of the vaccine i have to NOT ttc for 30days...so i am already out this month

=] come on 2013 baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH YEAH...my CP didnt drop yesterday...guess that thing likes to be high LOL


----------



## AC1987

awww sorry you're out Sarina! Better luck in 2 months I guess :hugs:


Hope you ladies are doing well... I keep getting leg cramps now.. boooo! Hoping it goes away soon.


----------



## samanthax

girls my otherhalf is coming to give me my profilo and the temping thing! god i just love him! x


----------



## AC1987

awww :D now try to get some bding in :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

OK I seriously NEED to test LMAO
Not tested in a few days and simply can not wait any longer. I hope my tests arrive soon. I was supposed to be waiting until thursday but I cant LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-FXed for a 2013 baby for you.

Samantha-Hope you had a great bd night :thumbup:

Ashley-hope the cramps go away for you :hugs:

Motherofboys-I know what you mean with testing. I think its our poas addiction kicking in after we fight so hard :haha:

AFM, today i am on cd12. Yes the spotting is still here. DH and I were busy yesterday cleaning up and spending time with MIL and Aunt Cherry (aunt from England). She loves to travel and so she was telling us beautiful places to visit and cant wait until we go on a cruise and start travelling :cloud9: DH and I have talked about the while progesterone issue yesterday as well. So we have came to the conclusion that when I have long bleeds and/or start bleeding earlier than normal..we think that there was a fertilized egg and it just wasnt able to implant or did implant but was unsuccessful at developing so i was having early m/c's. So DH was like..you are one fertile lady and we have been able to get pregnant but its the STAYING pregnant that is the issue and he is right. So im thinking that this is another early m/c of some sort which causes me to bleed longer. Because last cycle lasted 7 days exactly and we both think an egg wasnt fertilized because we really didnt dtd as much as we wanted to :blush: So now DH is happier because he feel with the progesterone, we will get pregnant in no time :thumbup: I get paid on Friday so i'm going to put $50 aside and call my doc on Friday to see when i can setup an appt. Im going to bring last cycle's chart and my current one so he can see what's going on and im going to insist that i receive the progesterone and see what happens. Hopefully he can look at the chart and says yes it looks like a progesterone issue. Im just ready to be able to hold a LO in our arms. Also, DH and I placed a little birthing bet for whe nwe do have a successful pregnancy. He says 16 has been showing up a lot around me like cycle wise and stuff and he was saying that he is going to bet that i am going to give birth on the 16th of my due date month. And i said im not. But in my head i was thinking about my m/c edd which was nov. 16th! So i hope he isnt right :haha: Well thats all for now.


----------



## motherofboys

Well they came today and I did one and its negative.


----------



## mzswizz

When is your AF due?


----------



## motherofboys

17 days ago! LOL
Usually pretty regular, and did Ov tests that past couple of months as well as having EWCM and pains at the same time as the +opk. 
Have no signs AF is going to show either.


----------



## mzswizz

wow do you think o'd later than expected?


----------



## motherofboys

I guess its a posibilty, but I've not really had any ov signs since then. Who knows, just got to wait it out I think. I'm going to go to the docs for a blood test, hopefully next week but I doubt I'm pregnant after this long. I keep getting my hopes up and testing but getting BFNs


----------



## mzswizz

i've noticed you been ttc since july 2010..i've been ttc since april 2010. So we close in ttc range.


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies! :)

aww that could be patrice, hope you get that stuff from ur doc :)


I've been busy lately sorting through pics, last I was in Canada my dad gave me ALLL the pics and told me to divide them up 4 ways so me and my sibblings and them all have albums. But what a long process it is! And we didn't even take many photos growing up :haha: 
Also hoping my DH finds a realtor soon so we can get cracking on finding a house :) Our last realtor we were talking to decided to not return emails and phone calls :dohh: so on to find a new one.. so far no one has been returning our emails crazy! Since you'd think they'd be pretty desperate :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

CD20 and no ovulation in site for me :(


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Realtors can be such a pain. DH and I went through 2 realtors who were crap and then when we found the 3rd one she was nice and super helpful and she is the one who helped us get our house! And yes i hope i get that progesterone soon because im ready for us to have our own LO.

RM-how long are your cycles normally?


----------



## rmsh1

For my first 8 cycles off bc, they were all 34 days exactly. Now last cycle was 45 days, and this one is looking to be at least that again. No idea why they have suddenly gone long. They were around 34-36 days long when I was a teenager.

Not many chances for me to get pregnant in a year with 45 days or longer cycles


----------



## mzswizz

well if you do ov around the 20s..you can still have a cycle less than 35. I o'd on cd24 last cycle so you never know. Hopefully you ov within the next few days.


----------



## rmsh1

I do not think I will be Oing anytime soon, as I have no fertile cm or ferns on my ovulation microscope. Last cycle I had fertile cm for a week before Oing. Grrrrr it is so frustrating, wondering if I need to try soy, but really thought this cycle would go back to normal


----------



## mzswizz

rm-well you never know. maybe you should try soy or just let your body try to sort itself out.


----------



## rmsh1

Just did a very quick search on soy and i wont be trying it, not great for anyone with any thyroid conditions and I have cysts on my thyroid (but normal thyroid hormone levels)


----------



## mzswizz

hmm did you look up items that would help with ov? i have heard of royal jelly etc.


----------



## rmsh1

I will look those up, I haven't really looked as I really thought this cycle would go back to normal. I will have a proper look tonight after work. 

I have to go to the doc for my smear next month so will definitely ask for bloods for thyroid hormones anyway, as they haven't been checked for 4 years. Might be a good opening for me requesting some tests!


----------



## mzswizz

yes sounds like a good idea. especially seeing that they havent checked it in 4 years.


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls :)

Happy bunny today; i got my temping thing lastnight; and we dtd yesturday 2 times
and 1 this morning :D 

but I had the most horrible pain when we have dtd 

its like a stabbing pain? but its really bad you hardly can't breath and you get really hot? I had that this morning/lastnight but we dtd standing up.. I trust you guys so i want to talk to you; has anyone had this?xx


----------



## mzswizz

hmm havent got a clue. But when dh and I dtd standing up..its this stabbing pain so im assuming its them hitting our cervix and it causes the pain :shrug: But i have felt that pain.


----------



## samanthax

yeah it was really horrible :( I hope i have Ovulated already x


----------



## mzswizz

i think you o'd on cd15


----------



## samanthax

dammit :( I didn't Bding during them times :( x


----------



## mzswizz

did you bd any time before cd15? and i could be wrong because ff hasnt confirmed yet so you could actually still be waiting to ov


----------



## samanthax

Yeah i can't wait till i do get my CH how are you anyway x


----------



## motherofboys

I think the witch might actually be going to get me at long last. I've gone from no symptoms what so ever this morning, to masses of discharge (sorry tmi), cramps, and when Hubbs went to get get our 6 year old from school I made him stop at the shop on his way and get be 2 big bars of chocolate! 
As disappointed as I was this morning to see that 1 lonely pink line, I will be happy to see AF, and be reading her the riot act for showing up 17 days late, I mean thats just rude, if shes going to be nasty and show up at all she could at least do it on time!


----------



## samanthax

:(

Bless you I was going to say: i edit it slightly.. to the temping.. to after ovulation normal temping x


----------



## samanthax

Girls did i tell you that i had redspots the other day? someone said it could be for ovulation? Im wondering when me and my otherhalf dtd did it straight after my period? and Im still fertile?
x


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies!! :)

Samantha I'm unsure, I've never had spotting so I can't give any advice.. but good luck :)


Motherofboys... chocolate is always a good thing to have! Sucks you think AF is coming.


Patrice, how are you doing lately? 

Hayley? Jo? Where are you ladies? Anyone heard from Katie? 

I'm now taking these breakfast carnation drinks on top of eating and snacking as I'm really trying to put on some weight.. I think my midwife may lecture me for not gaining enough :baby: I see my midwife friday, also thats when my ultrasound is too..


----------



## mzswizz

samantha-the spotting could be ov spotting or ib or AF depending on when af is due for you though.

Ashley-im doing good actually. also cant wait for your u/s.

AFM, im on cd13 now and my temp is at 97.48. My cd11 and cd12 temps were very low for some reason. Also dh and I dtd on cd11. 2 more days before paycheck day :happydance: DH has a doc appt tomorrow and since Im off friday, im going to call on friday to see what's the earliest I can come in. The light flow/spotting is finally almost gone. Last night, it turned brown so im assuming that means she is on her way out but and also it wasnt nothing when i wiped but this morning when i took my temp, the thermometer had discharge/peach bleeding on it so its still going on up there but not a lot left which is good. I had fun yesterday. I went out with one of my best friends at a pizza place and just talked and stuff. Had a good time. Also took my niece to a park and had fun there. Felt like a little kid again :blush: Today, I have to work at 3:45pm so I wont be back home until 8:15pm. But its okay because its a 4 1/2 hour shift today so at least i can come home rather quickly. Well thats it for me. Oh and now my dh is afraid to get the progesterone because he says if he kept getting me pregnant a lot and my body just couldnt hold the pregnancy..then once i get the progesterone im going to be popping out kids left and right because im one fertile lady :rofl: But now he is happy to know that its going to take no time for us hopefully and that when we dtd..we are right on schedule :thumbup: Cant wait to try out the progesterone.


----------



## sg0720

patrice- good luck i hope that works for you

Ashley- How much weight have you gained so far? and when i was pregnant i only gained 25 pounds in the whole 37weeks i was pregnant and my son was 6lb 6oz...how much do they want you to gain?

AFM- Yesterday was my first official day in the lab i work 1-930pm and it was a little bit nervewrecking since its a new job and all but i had a great time..im on CD 3 but im not keeping track since im not going to get pregnant this cycle because of that shot..but 

how is everyone else? Hope you all are doing good


----------



## motherofboys

Its hard to not keep track even when you know you dont need to isnt it


----------



## AC1987

Sarina, I was intially underweight when I first got pregnant, I've always struggled with my weight but not what people think its more the putting weight on that I have problems with LOL! But I gained 7 pounds by week 18 last month... and was told that I should gain about another 20 or more. So I guess a pound a week there abouts.. only I don't think I am! Atleast it doesn't feel like it, well my bump is growing but the rest of me isn't.


----------



## samanthax

My AF is not due for another two weeks.. it does kinda make sence... 2 weeks; since i lost the little one.. bleed for five days.. week later spotting? x


----------



## AC1987

samanthax said:


> My AF is not due for another two weeks.. it does kinda make sence... 2 weeks; since i lost the little one.. bleed for five days.. week later spotting? x

:cry: that made me cry... mc's suck :( I really don't know what to say maybe your body is just adjusting to what happened..


----------



## samanthax

sorry AC, but does it make sence?
x


----------



## rmsh1

Sam I wish I knew! Still no cross hairs on your chart, not 100% you have ovulated. Although your temps are now at the highest temp you had last cycle, so mabe you have. I hope you O'd when you got all that BDing in :hugs:


----------



## samanthax

yeah i know! I hope i have! x

If it stays up.. what shall i do? x


----------



## rmsh1

Well it still looks like you O'd on CD15, so I guess give it 14 or so days from then and then test? Then even if you O'd a bit later, you might still show a BFP


----------



## samanthax

Thats two weeks :( haha x


----------



## rmsh1

I know. I am STILL waiting to O!


----------



## samanthax

so long!


----------



## rmsh1

It is really driving me insane, I might start vitex, but think I want to wait til I speak to my doctor next month :(


----------



## mzswizz

rm-im right along with you. aside from waiting to ov...im waiting for the bleeding to stop.

AFM, well the bleeding came back as discharge/bleed so just patiently waiting for it to end. Its still in the spotting phase. Also, dh asked me before work did i call my doc to set up the appt yet :shock: I was shocked that he asked me that because he usually tries to make me prolong it but he is actually serious about the whole thing which surprised me. And i told him i will tomorrow morning and he said okay. So that made my day. So will call tomorrow and set up appt.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, it could be now your DH really really wants to be a father now :) I know for some guys it takes them a while til it dawns on them that thats what they want. My sis is still waiting for it to click into her dh that he wants to be one too as he refuses to go to the doc or anything. 


AFM gaaahhh hormones are at it like crazy I'm SO weepy today. And hearing about Dick Clark dying just set me bawling :dohh:


----------



## samanthax

well.. Apprently.. My otherhalf wants to wait now.. for the whole baby thing again..

so maybe we are NTNP? But i will take my temp..


----------



## rmsh1

I had a bit of a melt down this morning before work :(

So my OH is very keen to TTC, but is not really clued up on what goes on for females. He knows I have a cycle, and that I test for ovulation to know the best times to BD. He is all on board with that. This morning I explained to him that I was getting depressed about the length of my cycles and how I didn't know why they were all of a sudden messed up. I told him it is not normal for me, and I am worried the doctors wont even look into it until I have been off bc for 24 months. It is the first time I have told him how worried I am. He was very supportive and gave me a big hug and said I need to try not to stress. I know that, and I appreciate him saying it, but I cant help how I am feeling. I also told him a tiny bit about vitex, not much, just said it could regulate my hormones. He told me not to try too many things, and I said I haven't actually taken anything at all other than folic acid.

So that is my miserable daily tale, sorry to be so down


----------



## samanthax

aww, bless you!

Maybe you should go to the doctors and see what they say? 
Its understandable to feel down because of your cycle.. least your otherhalf aint blowing hot or cold... 
Glad hes there for you! -Huggles- 
xx


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks Sam

Are you disappointed to be NTNP?

I will be going to my doc next month for a smear, so I will bring some stuff up then. but not sure I should mention TTC. Not sure how I could not say it, but I will see how it goes. I cant even book my smear without knowing when AF is going to come! I will just have to see if I O around CD30 like last cycle. I do know I just have to wait it out, but it is getting me so down


----------



## samanthax

Yeah i'm heartbroken.. 

But im still temping and im also still using OPK.. 
x


----------



## rmsh1

Atleast you will be very familiar with your cycle and your body when it comes to TTC again. I wish I had paid more attention earlier


----------



## samanthax

to what hun?
x


----------



## rmsh1

My cycles! Just being famliar


----------



## samanthax

Yeah but you didnt realise hun 
x


----------



## mzswizz

rm-aww :hugs: Trust me i have been right along with you with whacky cycles. When i was a teen, my cycloes use to skip three months..come on for weeks at a time :nope: it was horrible but ever since the m/c..my body has been trying to regulate itself. But now i got the progesterone issue and its like well its better that i found out now then later. I say talk to your doc about it and say you are ttc. Just throw that time span of bc out the window. Tell them what you want and work from there. They have no choice but to help. Its better that you know now than later. Also, you can just say you are ttc and want to check your hormone levels to make sure everything is fine and an u/s to make sure everything is okay and good to go. That way they cant say well its your body regulating blah blah blah. So hopefully that could work for you.

Samantha-AW hun :hugs: sorry you got to go to NTNP. Did he tell you exactly why? Maybe its because of the m/c that he is scared to try again and it might happen. Some men are like that.

AFM, im on cd14 today and my temp is at 97.42. About the spotting......it has officially left the building :happydance: So 13 days of bleeding & spotting. How do i manage sometimes :wacko: Oh I forgot to tell you ladies that on cd12...i had terrible cramps and i bled heavy with clots for like 30 mins. My mom gave me tylenol and a heating pad and I laid down. After awhile it went back to light bleeding and the cramps subsided. So maybe dh and my theory was right and I do experience early m/c's when i experience long bleeds. This morning was another shocker. DH is surprising me daily now i see...and i like it :haha: Well this morning while he was getting ready for work...we started having a conversation like normally but this time HE brought up the whole ttc conversation not me :shock: Well this is how the conversation went.

DH: "So what do you want to do until you get fixed?"
Me: :shock: (figured out he meant what do I want to do trying wise until i go to the doctor and fix the issue :haha: )
DH: (waiting for response)
Me: "Nothing different" :haha:
DH: "Well, i know WE can get pregnant. I dont want to keep trying and you keep conceiving and you have to suffer another m/c." (aww :hugs: )
Me: "Well, I will call up and schedule an appt and we can work from there."
DH: "Well tell him the issue and then if he doesnt prescribe the progesterone...then you tell him what's the problem and have him prescribe it" (does he sound like me or what?! :haha: )
Me: "Ok babes will do."
DH: "Ok..dang it im running late for work love you" :rofl:

So as you see..from what Im use to until now..DH has completely changed. I think what changed him is he finally understands my cycles and listens to me but the major thing is...because i keep suffering from early m/c's and i need progesterone. Just like him..i dont want to go through it again sooo im glad we working on it and if we are right..then that means i have been getting pregnant with no problem like every other month or two months and since my progesterone is low...just havent been able to hold onto it. So we WILL get pregnant before 2012 ends. Thats our goal.


----------



## samanthax

nooo; he needs to grow up.. hes 18 and wants to go on pitbikes.. soon enough im going to slash his tyers in..


----------



## mzswizz

oh so he's like one of those men who want to live the life and then when they feel they did everything now they want to settle down and everything.


----------



## motherofboys

Tomorrow I'm calling my doc. I don't know if I make an appointment, go in and explain then get made a blood test appointment or if I ask for a call back and just request a blood test over the phone. I'm a little worried I'll be wasting my time and either be told wait till I've missed another period, or be asked to do one of their pee tests (which according to the sign on the wall last time I was in there they have started charging £4 for!) Or that Ill be told its simply because I'm breastfeeding (even though my cycles have been regular and my son hasnt upped his feeding or anything like that.) and be sent away with out any answers.


----------



## AC1987

Aww sorry your oh is being dumb Samantha... ya some guys wanna stay kids forever.. but 18 is still young most men don't mature til 25 :haha:


Patrice that is great news about your dh taking everything so seriously now! :D :thumbup: Yes I believe you'll get a bfp this year! :D


rm hopefully the docs can figure something out


Soooo tonight going out to the Mongolian Grill with a friend soooo excited... the sad part is theres a part of me thats more excited to eat out then hang out... :wacko: I blame hormones :haha: Other then that just gonna try to tidy up more maybe do some more packing!


----------



## boxxey

Can someone look at my chart? Pretty please.


----------



## mzswizz

Boxxey-it can be an implantation dip. 

Afm, well its set. My doc appt is monday at 10:45am :thumbup: Also, dh came back home because they wasnt enough work for the amount of techs. He has a doc appt at 2pm. Its a follow up with the lung specialist. Oh and dh and i dtd before i had to go to work which was like 30 mins ago. Im at work now though. :blush:


----------



## bbn2

Patrice that is great news about getting a dr.s appointment. Hopefully you can get everything straightened out with your cycle.

AFM- I am getting ready to go to my dating scan. I am so excited but nervous too. I hope everything is ok with our bean. I will post pics later if they give me any.


----------



## mzswizz

yay cant wait for your pics!


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww bbn that's great news! My mum called me earlier to say I have a letter at hers that's from the hospital but she isn't home until 7:30pm. I'm hoping it's an appointment letter or if could be my medical exception card.


----------



## boxxey

I was wondering that myself


----------



## Blondiejay

How did your appointment go bbn?

I got my booking in appointment lette today, it's next Thursday. I think she will take my bloods and have a chat about all our options. So excited x


----------



## boxxey

Evap? Havent felt right all day kinda felt foggy im 8dpo showed within 5 mins


----------



## mzswizz

i say a pos but you know how those blue dye tests are

AFM, well the spotting is back after sex :dohh:


----------



## boxxey

Im gunna try frer tomorrow


----------



## motherofboys

good luck boxxey, hope that is an early bfp, also just noticed you have a 4 year old alled zach, so do i lol

afm another BFN this morning. will be calling docs in a bit.


----------



## AC1987

Sorry for the bfns ladies :(

Well my ultrasound is in an hour so is my next midwife appt :) Hoping things go well!


----------



## josephine3

ooh good luck for your scan Ashley!! Hi girlies sorry Im not around much looks like I dropped in at an exciting time tho!! Hoping to see those evaps and missed periods turn into some serious bfps!! xx will be trying to check back soon xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-update us when you get back!

Boxxey-cant wait for your update!

Motherofboys-Let us know what happens with the doc.

Jo-Welcome back. How have you been?

AFM, well cd15 for me. My temps have been pretty stable. Which is good. Still having spotting. Dont know why so will let my doc know on Monday. Yesterday was nice. DH and I went out with my SIL and her two kids for her birthday. We had alot of fun. And just so happens, my snotty boss was there and I didnt even notice. I was telling my SIL about how terrible she was to me etc and then i only noticed her when she was leaving with her family and they were like 2 tables across from us. So hoping she didnt see nor hear me :blush: But all was well. Today im off so i get to relax finally. So we shall see how today goes.


----------



## motherofboys

Well my docs have changed their system so now you have to phone the day you want to be seen and if they have no appointments you just phone back the next day and keep your FX'd! So I'll now be phoning tuesday morning as I'm only able to do tuesdays and thursdays and hoping for the best. I'm pretty sure that by the time I actually see a doc then they refer me for bloods, if they bother, I'll have come on


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully you can get your bloodwork etc. Im hoping i can get the same done.


----------



## boxxey

Bfn this morning on frer but check out my chart......i think i fell victim to the blue dye test's false positive trick


----------



## mzswizz

well looks like yesterday could've been your possible implantation dip therefore wait a few days before testing.


----------



## josephine3

Hi patrice!!! great to see you're still about on the thread! I would love to be on more I just dont have the internet at home which sucks. When I do come on i just think that this thread is sooo hard to catch up on cos its sooo long!!! how are you and the oh getting on with everything?? right I've gotta get back to work Im afraid will try to write more soon good luck everyone chasing bfps!


----------



## mzswizz

yes dh and i are doing great. We figured out that its a progesterone issue so i scheduled a doc appt for monday and dh is really pushing for having a baby and is on board with everything i do. So we are happy campers now.


----------



## samanthax

hey girls; after my otherhalf saying he don't want to TTC we are NTNP; and im heartbroken.. 

with the pains.. i had, I had them again lastnight. when we was having sex.. I'm wondering if its ovulation? 
I took OPK.. and i still had a faint line on there.. I shall see if it gets darker...
x


----------



## mzswizz

samantha-fxed for you!


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies hows it going?

sam- good luck and i know how heartbreaking it is to not have our OHs on board.


----------



## samanthax

thank you girls; i checked my cerix and they are pretty low; 

Who goes FF chatrooms?


----------



## AC1987

I had my ultrasound and midwife appt today! :D 
The good news is whatever was the problem last time is better! Both membranes have fused now so thats good :thumbup: However it showed that theres too much fluid around the baby :wacko: and it could be due to an infection, so I okayed to have some bloodwork done... so I'll get the results back in a week or two. But baby is looking great and healthy :happydance:
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_baby22wks_1.jpg


Such a poser... head over their shoulder 
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_baby22wks_6.jpg


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> thank you girls; i checked my cerix and they are pretty low;
> 
> Who goes FF chatrooms?

I dont use FF chat rooms

Sam it doesn't look like you have ovulated yet :(


----------



## samanthax

rmsh1- I don't thnink iam.. i think my peeriod is coming.. ah well My OH would be happy.. x


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-lovely pics. And the last one looks like baby knows how to work the camera :haha:

Samantha-Havent used FF chatrooms. And maybe your body is sorting itself out from m/c.


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: sam


----------



## boxxey

I have a terrible flu ewwwwwww puking sucks :-(


----------



## mzswizz

aw nooo :hugs: hope you feel better boxxey. i had the flu before and its terrible.


----------



## boxxey

It sucks


----------



## skyraaa

awww ashley ur pics r lovely so glad the origanal prob is sorted :) i dont really know much about too much water hope they keeping a eye on it x

sam sorry 2 hear ur oh is being a knob just try and get some when u can :)

bbn how did ur scan go ?

patrice glad u and dh are feeling more confident :)


----------



## mzswizz

hey hayley how have you been?


----------



## AC1987

Thanks guys! :flower: hope you all are doing well! :)


Samantha sucks AF is coming :flower: Are you able to ttc sneekily without your OH knowing? Or would that make him upset? Like when I got my bfp I was ttc while my dh was ntnp :p 


Yeah Hayley I had never heard of having too much water either, but atleast its not too little as I know thats not good.


----------



## skyraaa

im ok patrice :) sorry iv not been on much had abit of a shit week to much to go into on here and 1 of my baby bunnies died coz my oh moved the run and caught its poor lil leg and broke it :( we tried 2 save him but he didnt come round from the anisthetic :( and iv been getting really bad trapped wind was crippled over in pain today :(


----------



## sg0720

Awwww ashley those are beautiful pictures I think your going to have a boy lol hope ur blood work comes back ok


----------



## samanthax

Aww girls; well i was thinking in doing it behind his back.. but he abit stubbon.. when I want sex.. even since we have NTNP we have had it once every night.. He said to me that he is going to get me some hair extentions.. today so i could glue them in.. But i bet he won't 

I just wished he says we are TTC again now 

I was ffchat lastnight.. and im sort of gone off by them... because they was sticking up for OH.. and then telling me how young I was ¬¬


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning ladies.

Lovely scan pics Ashley! 

Sam, I was ttc and my oh was NTNP. I just made sure that I knew when the right time to dtd was but never told him! Good luck hun.

Aww Hayley, that's so sad about the rabbit. Hope you're feeling better today.

Good luck to all the other ladies.

Afm, I have my booking in appointment with the midwife on Thursday. One step closer to my scan! I felt my uterus stretching last night getting ready. I've been feeling really good and only had nausea every now and then.


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-:hugs: sorry to hear about the rabbit and you feeling terrible. Hoping you feel better.

Samantha-I wouldnt worry about him being in NTNP. Just like the other ladies say..just know your cycle and dtd when its the right time.

Susi-That means your beanie is having a growth spurt. :thumbup: Glad your pregnancy is going well.

AFM, today marks cd16 and also the spotting has officially left the building this time. I havent had any pink since last night and dh and i dtd last night and this morning and still no spotting :thumbup: So im happy. Also my temp went up to 97.51 so im assuming that the spotting is officially gone. While i was having spotting, it usually stayed in the 97.40s range the most. Well I work today but I get off early so im happy and then im off from sunday-tuesday :happydance: I got my doc appt in 2 days so im happy. DH and I even talked about what i should say and everything and when I should say what i think is the issue etc. He gave me some good tips i must say. I dont want to just say in the beginning that its a progesterone issue without letting the doc do all the necessary things to come to that conclusion. Sooo im going to just tell him whats been going on and get his opinion and THEN say well i think its this thats the issue. He probably is going to do bloodwork which I am okay with. As long as i get an answer. Also, if he doesnt prescribe the progesterone, im going to ask him can he prescribe it to me. But we shall see if he does it on his own. Cant believe im on cd16 already. If ov occurs around the same time as last cycle or earlier, then i may ov in 7-9 days :shock: Doesnt seem like its going to be coming around so fast. I guess because i have been busy with the spotting and family and work etc that i really didnt pay attention to what cd i am on even though I always type it in. Now i actually paid attention and my cycle is going by rather quickly. In 4 more days, I will be on cd20 already. Cant wait until Monday :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

Sam- don't listen to those girls on ff. Age doesn't matter as long as you know u can safely take of a child then u deserve one as much as any of us. Trust me I'm sure at one point in time some of us have heard that I know I have 

Patrice- good luck hope ur dr appt goes well


----------



## mzswizz

thanks sarina. im happy that the spotting stopped and we have been keeping busy by getting busy lol.


----------



## sg0720

Lol that's a good thing lol I hope it won't be too much longer til we get our bfps...ttc isn't fun anymore lol...but well see...


----------



## mzswizz

yes i agree ttc is no fun now lol. fxed for us


----------



## rmsh1

CD24 and I finally have some fertile cm showing. Looks like this long cycle is going to mirror the last one but at least I am ovulating I guess. So if the pattern goes the same as last cycle, I will ovulate around CD31. Will use my first OPK today


----------



## motherofboys

Oh yes I really am not liking TTC right now. The witch finally got me, 3 weeks late which is just plain rude if you ask me. But I'm pleased to finally know whats going on. I'm hoping its just a late period and nothing else going on and going to suddenly start having really long cycles.
Samantha dont worry about the comments about being young. If you know you can care for, and financially and emotionally support a child and its what you want then its no one elses business.


----------



## samanthax

Thank you so much girls! 
I feel better knowing that people understand me. it annoyed me because everyone was sticking for my OH.. saying i should wait.. 
But at the end of the day he shouldn't got my hopes up.. 

And; I got drunk yesturday afternoon! lol i had a bottle of sours to myself..
x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> Thank you so much girls!
> I feel better knowing that people understand me. it annoyed me because everyone was sticking for my OH.. saying i should wait..
> But at the end of the day he shouldn't got my hopes up..
> 
> And; I got drunk yesturday afternoon! lol i had a bottle of sours to myself..
> x

Good for you Sam, have a drink and relax! I drank far too much last weekend so I am off alcohol for a month, but that is a good time as I will hopefully O and be in the TWW in that time (well I hope so anyway but who knows)


----------



## samanthax

hmm. girls On a HCG; how long does it have 2 lines after a miscarry.. x


----------



## samanthax

can you see the line or isit me? 
x


----------



## rmsh1

I cant see it but the pic is really small


----------



## motherofboys

It is a small pic, if you have had a BFN since your mc then a + is a new pregnancy. Only way to be sure is test again the next day and next and see if its getting darker, or get bloods done and see if its increasing. GL


----------



## boxxey

The pic is really small


----------



## samanthax

I know i done it off my mobile - blackberry x


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hey everyone!

Sorry i've been not around for ages. Just trying to get on with life without getting too upset that i've not conceived yet. but never mind.

How is everyone?!?! Not even tried to catch up it's been so long! Tell me how are things ladies? 

Kat x


----------



## AC1987

Katie! heeyy was wondering how you've been!! awww sucks you haven't had a bfp yet :( Are you guys still ttc? or ntnp?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hey Ashley!

how is the pregnancy going?  bet you can't wait to meet him/her! :-D

We're sorta trying but not doing properly....so sort of in between? lol. Sorry can't be more specific! 

We're currently in the are we/aren't we? phase of TTC. I'm showing signs and am doing a test tomorrow...just hoping it comes out as the BFP we want it to be! :-D

So yea, how are you? Anything new happening?

:-D


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Katie,
Good to have you back. Hope all goes well for you tomorrow, fingers crossed. X


----------



## mzswizz

good to have you back katie!

AFM, im on cd17 and my temp is 97.64. Sooo my body is doing its own thing. I am spotting on and off. DH told me to take a test to rule out pregnancy so i did and it was negative of course. Also, tomorrow is my doc appt. My mom wants to go with me. It's okay though because she knows that dh and i are ttc. The only thing is, once we do get pregnant....i am keeping it a secret from her until i am 12 weeks. But she can see what i got to go through though. Its nice to have someone on my side when going through these rough times. Well, dh and i went to the movies this morning and now we are visiting family. Cant wait until tomorrow.


----------



## AC1987

Katie, my pregnancy seems to be flying by, part of me wants it to slow down while the other part is really wanting it to be over :haha: 

Patrice sorry to hear about your body being whacky again.. hopefully the doc can figure something out.


AFM its been a slow day today :p kinda boring actually :haha: but ahhh well!


----------



## samanthax

I'm going to wait till thursday x


----------



## motherofboys

Good Luck Samantha


----------



## loobo83

Hey girls

How we all doing today? Well girls today is the day i get to find out if im having a little boy or girl. Cant wait. app at 3.15pm so will update u all when i get a chance. Im 99.9% sure its a boy.

Patrice - sorry to hear ur body aint playing ball again. like always my fingers and toes are always crossed for you. u deserve it soo much. xx

Ashley - ur pregnancy sure has flown by. I still forget sometimes im preggo lol. Not a big bump at all. wont be long before u have ur bundle of joy in ur arms. xx

Hope u are all well. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Thanks. cant wait for my doc appt today.

Samantha-GL! FXed!

Louise-Thanks hun. Im hoping and praying that after all of this...we end with a bfp!!!

AFM, today is cd18 and my temp is at 97.42. So the bleeding is still here. Today is my doc appt so I am sooo ready to go. I have printed out my charts and FF gave me free VIP membership trial for 5 days so now when i printed out my charts, it is more detailed so that's good because now I won't have to explain all the symptoms etc that I've been having. I must admit, I am a little nervous which is normal every time I go to the doc because I don't know what to expect. So hopefully all my questions will be answered and I will have prescribed progesterone by the time I leave the doc appt. So we shall see how today goes. DH's grandma had said that she better see a car seat in the backseat of our car soon :cloud9: So dh said well the boss has spoken so we have to make it happen now :cloud9: We both were talking and I think the reason DH really wanted a child all this time is because his grandma when she said that around 2 weeks ago. Hey im happy she said that since it pushed him forward :rofl: DH wants to bless his grandma with a great grand and I understand. She is a wonderful lady and you can tell she loves us to the death so I have no problem giving her a wonderful gift like that. Well I see Ih ave become long winded :haha: Well that's all for now until I update about the doc.


----------



## AC1987

Hey Louise, I'm excited to hear what you're having... :haha: I admit I was a little bad when I was told to look away from the screen I did but I kept peeking.. I think I'm having a boy too.. if its a girl I'll be shocked :haha:


Patrice, do update with how your appt went, hopefully your doc takes you seriously and listens and you get all your questions answered :D 


AFM dentist appt today! :wacko: getting a tooth filled... oh joy! haha... and I have even more cavities after this to fill... I hope my future kid won't be cursed with the horrible teeth I have :baby:


----------



## mzswizz

update: dh coming with me to doc appt yay :happydance:


----------



## bbn2

good luck Patrice I hope you get the answers you been looking for to get you a BFP, you deserve it soooo much. 

AFM, My utrasound went great and everything is perfect. I Know I am a little late on an update. I have had a lot going on. After my ultra sound and getting to hear our little beans heart beat It has sunk in we are having a baby. I can't believe we concieved when I least expected it. I did not even think I ovulated. And if I did I thought we missed it. Anyways I am happy. My due date is nov 23 day after Thanksgiving( I am not sure if I already posted that or not). now I have to see If I can post a pic of our bean. I can't seem to get a good picture maybe I will try later.


----------



## samanthax

aww bless; 
Im going to test next week as FF is saying that im due on saturday (great as its the engagement party) 

Anyone want to look at my chart? x


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

hey Ladies!!!

It's nice to be back and hear all your stories!

good luck patrice! let us know how it goes! 

Lol Ashley. I can understand both sides! hehehe

Good luck Loob. Hope you enjoy it! 

Update: did a test and it was negative... :( was a bit upset this morning and OH and I had a huge fight before work. He even took a low swipe at how much I cry in bed but the only time ive done that was when I had my chemical so it was a VERY low swipe indeed. He actually surprised me a work with flowers and has gone to get some tea so he's going back into the good books slowly....
Just gotta wait for my AF to arrive now. There's 2 possible dates where it could have happened and the last one was only like a week and half ago so you never know.... lol.  :-D


----------



## rmsh1

Sam it looks like you may have O'd on CD15, but hard to tell due to the zigzags before then, but comparing with your temps last cycle, you might have

AFM, had so much watery cm yesterday, but today not much at all. Maybe O is going to stay away longer :(


----------



## samanthax

hmm.. never mind i keep geetting tummy pains though x


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Louise, can't wait to hear what you are having.

Patrice, I hope your docs appt goes well.

Sorry Sam I'm not any good at reading charts.

Bbn, our due dates are only days apart, I have my fort midwife appt on Thursday then the scan after that.

Katie, sorry to hear about your bfn, fingers crossed for next cycle. 

Ashley, over here when you are pregnant and for a year after you get free dental care. I'm defo going to take advantage of that!!

Afm, I'm feeling a little tired and have started coughing again. The weather is so rubbish af the moment, so cold and wet. My oh was sent home from work as he is poorly so he is in the spare room tonight.

Sorry if I've left anyone out.


----------



## motherofboys

Good Luck Patrice
Samantha sorry I know nothing about charting LOL But good luck


----------



## loobo83

Well girlies well had our scan and everything went great.

We are team BLUE , Defo no denying it. he was a right little flasher. thats 3 boys. everyone keeps asking if im trying to make my own football team. 

Im very happy but i hate to say this that because this is my last there is a tiny little bit of sadness there knowing im not going to have a daughter but least i will have 3 lovely boys to look after their mummy lol xx
 



Attached Files:







boy no 3.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 4


----------



## motherofboys

loobo83 said:


> Well girlies well had our scan and everything went great.
> 
> We are team BLUE , Defo no denying it. he was a right little flasher. thats 3 boys. everyone keeps asking if im trying to make my own football team.
> 
> Im very happy but i hate to say this that because this is my last there is a tiny little bit of sadness there knowing im not going to have a daughter but least i will have 3 lovely boys to look after their mummy lol xx

Hey there I 100% know what you mean. I have 3 boys. I get the 'you trying to make a football team' comments. I usually joke "just 2 more and I'll have a 5-a-side, although I think a 6th would be a good idea, then they would have a bit of competition to get into the team" they dont really know what to say to that. Also because people know that I will be having more babies (even though they dont know we are ttc) we get "i bet you'd love a girl next time" and "will you keep trying for a girl" to which the answer is no. when we feel done, we will be done, whether we have 1 more boy and feel done or 2 or 3 more boys and feel done. I admit I would like a girl and the thought of never having a daughter does bite a bit, but if I was given the chance to swap any one of my boys for a girl I wouldnt do it. They are my babies and each of them is a blessing.
congratulations, 3 boys are LOTS of fun


----------



## samanthax

aww bless! 

Girls im abit confussed..
I have Eggwhite/cream CM but medium cervix? 

what does this mean?


----------



## AC1987

first congrats louise on the boy! :) aww I know its sad since its your last, LOL I dont plan on stopping til I get my girl... ok well if I had 5 boys then for sure I wouldn't have anymore :haha: 

katie awww sorry your oh is being a pain with that comment.. ouch! but hey you got flowers.. I want my dh to get me flowers :p 


Susi omg how I wish it were free here! grrr my stupid mouth is so expensive :haha:


Well my dentist appt went ok... took an hour to drill and fill a tooth. My mouth is still numb :( but hoping it won't hurt too bad afterwards... also got to talk to a realtor... gonna be a slow process in buying a house :p


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. DH and I went to my appt. Sorry it took long to reply, i was tired. Well, doc checked my charts and said i have o'd last month and this month it looked like i tried to ov but it didnt happen so i didnt ov yet. He wants us to try naturally for 3 months with opks and then if we dont conceive, when i go back july 23rd...he is ordering a full check on my uterus, fallopian tubes (hsg) and SA for dh and work from there. We bought the cb digi opks, the month supply and i will start testing once the bleeding stops. Also, no progesterone for 3 months because he wants to observe what my body does on its own and then work from there. So let's see what happens.


----------



## AC1987

awww darn patrice no cream! But hey atleast he took the chart seriously... I've heard some stories where they don't... :hugs: but good luck!!


Well I woke up with my mouth in pain :( no idea what I can really take but oww I feel like I got punched in the face.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-hope you feel better :hugs: And yes he wants to test EVERYTHING if we dont conceive in 3 months so im happy. He also said that it looks like im not o'ing every month which would cause the long bleeds.

AFM, so im on cd19 today and im still bleeding. It has actually increased after my ob/gyn did a vaginal check. My temp is also 97.37 today. Yesterday went pretty well i may say. So I pretty much have 2 cycles left before going back to my doc in July (if im not pregnant before then). I forgot to mention that he did ask did we want to do the SA, HSG etc yesterday but we both decided we just will wait the 3 months like he said in the beginning. The reason for the 3 month wait is because he said that he wants to atleast see if my body can conceive naturally before involving medication and dh and i both agree with that. Not saying there is anything wrong with having the help of medicine. We are just saying we want to see if it can actually happen. I know I know...i've been fighting this for 2 years now but subconsciously...im just going to show him that something is obviously wrong and then we will get the help we need. Also, on my calendar, is shows that my AF would be due around the follow up check up. So atleast he will be at the start of AF when he starts testing. I believe this is going to help us conceive. Heck if I waited 2 yrs..I can wait 3 months. Atleast I know that in 3 months..we are going to know everything and work from there. Instead of 2 yrs of not knowing. So the countdown has started. Next week marks the month of May sooo 2 more months already before I go back :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Yeah I do see his point, I've heard stories of like RIGHT before couples getting medical help they fall pregnant... so good luck! :D And this way hes covered all his bases..


Ooohh I can't wait to hold my baby.. I know its impossible but sometimes I just wanna reach inside my stomach and hold my baby :haha: 
I'm glad I'm still team yellow, cause I feel I'm getting attached to the baby no matter what sex it is :D All thats left will be the surprise in 3-4 months!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes atleast now with the opks we can see if that works and then if it doesnt then we will go and find out what's going on. Either way...we will get a bfp before the end of this year..i just know it. And wow in 3-4 months already! Cant wait to see your LO and hear the birthing story.


----------



## sheeps24

Hello ladies sorry I havent been on in a while! Me and oh had our 12 week scan today and I am 12 weeks and 1 day so spot on with what I worked out! Most incredible feeling ever and I cannot describe it it was amazing! I dont really believe/understand those nub guesses but when I saw it I just had a girl pictured right away so we will see! We are going round family later to show the pic off so cant wait! You are all lucky to see it first so here we are ;)
 



Attached Files:







100_1505 - Copy.JPG
File size: 137.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mzswizz

holly-lovely pic! I bet you are soo happy. Congrats again!


----------



## Blondiejay

Holly, what a lovely scan. I really want mine, this 12 week wait is really tough.


----------



## Blondiejay

mzswizz said:


> Yes atleast now with the opks we can see if that works and then if it doesnt then we will go and find out what's going on. Either way...we will get a bfp before the end of this year..i just know it. And wow in 3-4 months already! Cant wait to see your LO and hear the birthing story.

Loving your positive thinking Patrice, we are all hoping you get your bfp very very soon x


----------



## AC1987

Holly, awwww so cute!! :D 

Susi, the time will be there before you know it... I find after that first scan its like time goes by REALLY fast.. :thumbup:


----------



## Blondiejay

I hope so. We are meeting the midwife on Thursday then we will be booked in for the scan. I just want to be able to hear or see littl'un just to know everything is ok.


----------



## samanthax

fingerscross! Patrice; I'm feeling that your going to get your BFP soon!


As for me - eggwhite strechy cm.. But my cervix is medium? god knows what that is all about.. Today in college.. well.. I can not wait till I finish! so many two faced people; bitchyness.. and everything urgh!


----------



## motherofboys

Lovely scan picture


----------



## AC1987

:( I wish I wasn't so moody. Things keep annoying me!! Like how my DH doesn't have a set time to come home for dinner, sometimes 5pm, other times not til almost 8pm. We don't even have dinner together anymore. Like I know his work is jerking him about... but still uggghhh! :growlmad: I feel like walking up to his boss and giving him a piece of my mind! See his boss told him in March that he was gonna give him a raise... well turns out he lied. And it wasn't in writing either so my dh can't even like bring it up to anyone without proof... grr! 

And I keep stressing at how slow of a process moving is for us... it just feels like we're standing still while time is zipping by.

Also I don't know if I'm gonna be able to go up to Canada the end of May to visit family now or not :(


----------



## hello_kitty

How's everyone doing? I had my first scan yesterday and the doctor didnt find anything. He said I could be too early. Now I am freaking out. The nurse did a urine test and it was positive and he also did an hcg test. Just got the results and its also positive. I guess he did a positive/negative test because he didnt mention the numbers. He also mentioned that my sugar was pretty high so another thing for me to freak out about sigh. I dont even know why my sugar is high. So frustrating.


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> fingerscross! Patrice; I'm feeling that your going to get your BFP soon!
> 
> 
> As for me - eggwhite strechy cm.. But my cervix is medium? god knows what that is all about.. Today in college.. well.. I can not wait till I finish! so many two faced people; bitchyness.. and everything urgh!

Sam perhaps you should try another OPK if you have EWCM?

Ahhh the bitchiness of school/college LOL Glad I am far from all of that now! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

hello_kitty said:


> How's everyone doing? I had my first scan yesterday and the doctor didnt find anything. He said I could be too early. Now I am freaking out. The nurse did a urine test and it was positive and he also did an hcg test. Just got the results and its also positive. I guess he did a positive/negative test because he didnt mention the numbers. He also mentioned that my sugar was pretty high so another thing for me to freak out about sigh. I dont even know why my sugar is high. So frustrating.

Aww I'm sure it will all be fine, it is early days. And the tests confirm you are pregnant, so hang on to that! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Sam-You should try testing with an opk and see what happens. And gotta love college right lol

Ashley-:hugs: Hopefully the ball will get rolling and you will move and be able to see your family.

Hello_kitty-As long as the tests are coming back positive, then you shouldnt have nothing to worry about. Its still early so dont worry.

AFM, today is cd20 and the light flow is here. At first, I was upset because I am bleeding for so long but then again this long bleeding may be a good thing because I might only have to go through 1 cycle using opks before going back to my doc for all the tests on July 23rd. At the rate the bleeding is going, I won't ovulate until May which means I might get my new AF in mid to end of May and then I start a new cycle which means i will most likely ov in the end of June and have AF probably end of July or beginning of August. :thumbup: But we shall see. Atleast it's a win/win for dh and I because we get to test out the opks and we still dont have to wait long to get the tests done. So im happy. Also, still waiting on the phone call from the other jobs to see if I got a new job. Can't believe May will be here in 6 days. Where did April go? But hey, im not complaining. Also, dh and I dtd and spent some lovely couple time together just relaxing etc. I must admit, it was lovely and I enjoyed...well we both enjoyed it. I have to work today but the good thing is that my boss is on vacation for this whole week so she wont be there yay :happydance: So a librarian, Jay, is in charge and he is the nicest person ever. So of course I wont be stressed out for a week which is awesome. Now its a countdown to test with the opks and countdown til the next follow up.


----------



## AC1987

I can't believe its almost May either... this year seems to be flying by... 

Feels like its gonna be another lazy day for me.. really just need to get up and start doing things! 

Aww hope the bleeding stops soon Patrice.. :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. Im ready for it to stop so i can stop wearing these pads :haha: Im ready to feel cotton again :rofl:


----------



## samanthax

I'm bleeding.. I put a pad on.. 1 hour ago.. and i went to the loo.. it was brown blood? 

Im okay now that im bleeding because I know everything is fine.. Gutted there aint my baby in there :(

there was 6 of us today witch wasn't to bad.. by next lesson there was two.. me and my mate joanna 
xx


----------



## AC1987

awww that sucks Samantha :flower: maybe next cycle :)


I made cookies today, they flopped but who cares they're still yummy :haha: flopped as in didn't hold the cookie shape more like crumbled after they were done baking. Strange!


I walked into my coffee table today :( OUCH! honestly I need to stop walking into things.

My poor DH, at lunch his hand accidentally bumped into my bump and he felt so bad thinking he hurt me and the baby :haha: oooohh if only he knew how clumsy I am in the day!


----------



## mzswizz

I know thats how my DH will be once i get pregnant :haha:


----------



## samanthax

Thanks girlies - Won't be next cycle.. till my otherhalf be my best friend.. and says yes.. till then never going to happen 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully it will happen. it usually happens when people are ntnp.


----------



## samanthax

sweet; I don't know if I should take my oPK and temps? x


----------



## rmsh1

No harm in temping? Maybe dont bother with the OPKs, but temping is free and you will have a good record of your cycles


----------



## samanthax

true. I have like 20 x


----------



## mzswizz

samantha-it's up to you. Seeing that you have 20 maybe you can temp and use some opks when you close to ov time and then maybe you will have some leftover. Or you can just decide to either use just the opks or just temp. My ob/gyn wanted me to do the opks because he was telling me that temping confirms ov days later and you can sometimes miss it so opks are better. But we shall see whats better.

AFM, its cd21 and still a light flow. Looks like I am going to spend the whole month of April bleeding since AF started April 6th and still hasnt stopped. It sucks but then again atleast I am prepared with the digi opks so wont miss out on ov. Once i start using the opks, i dont know if i should stop temping. I was going to just continue temping until the end of this cycle so my ob/gyn can see how crazy of a cycle I had and also use the opks but now im just thinking about just using the opks and go from there. Either way, I know im going to use the opks for sure and see what happens. Hopefully, I ovulate and then i get a bfp but if not then by the time I go to the doc, I would only have experienced 1 or 2 cycles. Hopefully that's enough for him and he will still do the tests. Im just ready to take the proper steps to get a bfp. Im just ready for us to have our LO finally. It's been a long road and Im ready for us to end this road and take a new journey.


----------



## Blondiejay

I just had my first midwifes appointment, as I was brave getting my blood taken she let me hear the heartbeat. It was the most amazing sound in the world!!!
Lots of smiles here. :0)


----------



## AC1987

awww thats exciting Susi!! :D I can't believe you're at 9 weeks already... feeling like time is flying!!

Patrice I hope you get your wish and you and your dh are blessed with a LO :)


AFM made a blueberry/cranberry smoothie mmmm so good!!


----------



## motherofboys

Well according to my husband, his going to get me pregnant this month LOL Oh I hadnt realised it was that easy! I'd have asked him to say that months ago if I had known LOL
Mind you, last time he was this sure was when he assured me that he'd get me pregnant 1st time of TTC number one and he was right! I doubt that it will happen, but theres something about his certainty thats catching!


----------



## Blondiejay

Motherofboys, fingers crossed he is right!! Good luck! X

Ashley, time isn't flying this end!! But I am savouring every moment. I've just been asleep in the sofa for the last hour and a half...oops!


----------



## mzswizz

Susi-yay for hearing the heartbeat!

Ashley-the smoothie sounds yummy and thanks i hope it happens too.

motherofboys-fxed!! my dh says he is going to get me pregnant this year so we shall see.


----------



## samanthax

aww girls :( (jealous) good luck anyways! x


----------



## skyraaa

hello lovely ladies im really sorry i havent been on been soooo busy 
hope every1 is ok and if u ttc shagging lots lol 

patrice just read bk glad ur doc is getting involved i think u will defo b having a 2013 baby :)

sam hope ur oh stops being a knob if i was u i wuddent let him know ur temping or using opks just let him think u going with the flow :)

ashley 23weeks time does seem to be going cant believe sat will b my vday and sundays yours yay 

hello kitty im sure its nothing to worry about if u early preg scans dont showup much

afm well im growing lol lyla is a active lil bubs but oh hasnt felt her yet she seems to go quiet as soon as he puts his hand on my belly lol
got a 4d scan all booked for the 12th of may cant bloody wait :)


----------



## motherofboys

Oh well, dont think he will be right after all. Think I'm going to have to put ttc on hold, hopefully I'm wrong but think I might have a prolapse (sorry tmi) More explained in my post about scaring myself


----------



## samanthax

Skyraa - lol your so funny; i still do temping its a habit x


----------



## AC1987

Hayley I can't wait to see your 4d pics!! :D Omg my baby NEVER sleeps.. ok well it does sometimes but I feel movement like every 3-4 hours.. a kick or punch.. sometimes I can feel it roll or summersault :haha: And they're getting stronger, I thought in water a punch would be weaker haha!!


I've been getting heartburn so much :( ouch!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-Im right along with you. I defo think dh and I will get our 2013 baby! Cant wait for your 4d scan! And atleast summer will have a very active little sister to play with :haha:

Motherofboys-Fxed for you in whatever you decide.

Samantha-I know what you mean. Temping is a habit once you get use to it. 

Ashley-Hope your heartburn goes away :hugs: And i remember seeing my niece's kicks and punches when she was in my sister's belly. She always moved when you touched her...typical diva lol. She is still that way now and she is turning 10 in october :haha:

AFM, cd22 is here and my temp is at 97.76 today. Yesterday's temp was 97.47. I dont think I o'd yet seeing as though I am still having spotting and also because today's temp really falls into my AF temps. If you look at my chart, today's temp doesnt even look like a massive difference so im happy i didnt ov yet. As for yesterday, I left work 2 hours early and came home. DH was able to get off work early too. So i came home and fell asleep. I was sleep for a few hours so as you can see, I was pretty tired :sleep: Today, I am off and I will be calling in tomorrow to let them know I am not going to make it there tomorrow either. I just need a break from work. Its been pretty hectic and stressful. Im hoping I start a new job soon though but we shall see. Also, the spotting is still going on and I have a feeling im going to spend April in this spotting mode situation. I dont even want to say it looks like it will end because its pretty unpredictable. Im just ready for it to stop so I can move forth in my cycle. DH and I are already waiting for the doc appt. Hoping that we do conceive earlier though but you never know. Pretty much im in the waiting game.


----------



## bbn2

How is everyone? Sorry i have not been on in a while I have been mostly sleeping. I think I become a prune today Yay! I can't believe I am already 10 weeks. Just three more weeks and I will be in the second trimester Yikes. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## mzswizz

happy 10 weeks bbn!


----------



## Blondiejay

Happy 10 weeks bbn! I'm not far behind you! Have you had any appointments yet? I got to hear littl'uns heartbeat yesterday at our midwifes appointment. AMAZING!


----------



## AC1987

3 weeks and 2 days til I'm in 3rd tri... scary!! :wacko: I'm not ready yet :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

wow time is really flying for you Ashley. Soon you will have LO in your arms.


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow Ashley, that's gone so quickly!!


----------



## skyraaa

im ready cant bloody wait lol im impatient tho lol


----------



## AC1987

Anyone whos not pregnant... please drink some alcohol for me :haha: I could use a drink right now! Not having the greatest of days... not enjoying how the lows hit me all at once. First hearing that might not get a house, then I won't get to go to Canada, to no eating out in the month of May :wacko:


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks Patrice, there will be no baby this month because I'm too scared to DTD incase it hurts or makes anything worse. Once I have seen a doc I will know more. I am probably over reacting but you know how your mind thinks the worse. I keep reading that in some cases an Op is required. So TTC may not be resumed at all this year. Hopefully thats just me over thinking things but its had me really depressed all day.


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-You sound just like my sister. Once she got pregnant with the 3rd..she was ready for baby at 5 weeks pregnant :rofl:

Ashley-Awww :hugs: Hope everything turns out okay. Just a minor setback. I think everything will fall into place soon.

Motherofboys-I totally understand what you mean. Hope you dont need any operation or anything. FXed its just something minor. 

AFM, well bleeding/spotting has left the building :thumbup: Since around 12pm...i havent had any spotting or bleeding. It has just been cm :shock: WHITE CM! I even went to the bathroom just now and......nothing :happydance: So will definitely be using the opks starting tomorrow yippeee :happydance: Im excited as you can see :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Cross hairs, FINALLY! We BD on CD26, 27, 28 and 29. Hope that was enough


----------



## mzswizz

RM-yay for the crosshairs :happydance: Seeing that you dtd on cd27 and on ov day on cd28..i say you are in with a great chance. Fxed :thumbup:

AFM, im cd23 today and just as i expected..i didnt ov yet :thumbup: My temp dropped back down to 97.56 today so im happy. Also....NO MORE BLEEDING/SPOTTING :happydance: Im so happy. I have creamy cm now. I took the digi opk and it came back negative which i expected. Also, the left line on the test is super faint to the point dh thought that there was only one line there. So with that being said...im at the beginning of testing so there's no way we are going to miss that surge :thumbup: No work for me today so im super happy. DH already left to go help out at my parents house. I am waiting a little bit because I have just washed my hair and it has been raining so not trying to get sick. Im feeling pretty good today and happier now that the spotting is finally out of here. It would be great to conceive within this cycle but not going to put too much into it because if not, then there's always June before we go back to the doctor. So opk testing has begun!


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: yay no more bleeding Patrice!! :D


Sooooo my brain is kaput!! My MIL asked me how many weeks I was at my last midwife appt and I'm like I was 22 days and 5 weeks... and then I'm like noo wait! 22 weeks and 5 days. Oh my brain! I even had coffee!! :D
My day is so much better today! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-lol i had an experience like that before.


----------



## AC1987

Goood morning everyone!! 

I'm 24 weeks today... Hayley you were 24 weeks yesterday? :happydance: crazy... I feel like these months are flying by! And I hear the time goes even faster once the baby comes.


Hope everyones doing great :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay congratulations Ashley, I'm 10 weeks today and feeling exhausted and starving all the time!! 
I found out one of my friends is pregnant and is due around 4 weeks before ours. Yay!


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies!! Long time no post!! hope you're all keeping well.

Hayley I love the name lyla thats beautiful! My lil baby also goes quiet whenever oh puts his hand on, he has felt her a couple of times now but not very often Im sure he doesnt realise how active she really is! Im really feeling those kicks and punches now. And no-one tells you that you dont just feel them on your belly!! I swear she kicks me in the 'bits' lol. it feels weird!!

Ashley Im soooo not ready for 3rd tri yet either!! i wish it would all slooooow down a little. Tho it does seem to be slowing up a lil after the 20 week scan. I would also love a drink or 2. Half a lemonade with a dash of lager just isnt cutting it anymore!

Susi I was starving around that time too, its eased off a little now tho I dont think there's much room in there to eat anymore!!

Glad to hear you're getting some regularity back to your cycles (I hope ) Patrice!!

luv to all those pregnant bumps and ttcers 
:dust:


----------



## skyraaa

hello jo :) nice 2 see u on here have u thought of any names 4 ur lil girly yet?

ashley 24weeks yay feels sooooo good although id like 2 be further along im soo ready for baby lyla :) hav u thought of any names ?


susi yay for 10weeks dont seem like yestaday u got that bfp times flying :)


----------



## josephine3

Arghhh somehow I managed to Unsubscribe!! argh!!

Hmm we getting stuck on names tho we both like Georgia. But keep going off and on it so we shall see!

I forgot to add Im waiting for a blood test to come back for cholestasis :( Been really really severely itchy :( on my feet mainly. Had a rash but its faded now just fx'd its not cholestsis! x


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Arghhh somehow I managed to Unsubscribe!! argh!!
> 
> Hmm we getting stuck on names tho we both like Georgia. But keep going off and on it so we shall see!
> 
> I forgot to add Im waiting for a blood test to come back for cholestasis :( Been really really severely itchy :( on my feet mainly. Had a rash but its faded now just fx'd its not cholestsis! x

awww georgia is cute :) whats cholestasis iv not heard of it hope its nothing to bad and u havent got it x


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Happy 24 weeks!

Susi-Happy 10 weeks and thats great that you and your friend are only 4 weeks apart :thumbup:

Jo-Hope your blood test comes back negative for that. Never heard of it but it sounds pretty bad.

AFM, its cd25 today. My temp is 97.41 and i have a negative opk. So im pretty much waiting for ov to happen. DH and I dtd yesterday and I've noticed we are not dtd alot this time around. I think its better that way so when ov does occur..atleast we didnt decrease the chances with all the bd. Every time i look at the lines with the opk..it looks like its getting a little darker. I test with the digi opk after i temp in the morning because my work schedule will conflict with me testing in the afternoon and dont want to wait until the evening to test because I dont want to miss the surge. So i think its best if i test in the morning. We have been having a rainy week this week. Hopefully, we have sunny days soon. Also, Aunt Cherry left to England yesterday and we miss her already. We are hoping to see her in England if she hasnt planned on coming back within a couple years. Hopefully the next time she see us..we will have a LO she can meet :thumbup: So im temping and doing the opks so i wont miss ov if it does happen one way or the other. Atleast the opks are helping with the poas addiction :blush: Cant believe tomorrow is May already. Looking forward to a lovely month. Hopefully new jobs, new adventures and maybe news about a new addition to the family. But we shall see. If my AF was normal, my next AF would've been due May 11th. Now I dont know when its due. Guess I have to just wait this one out and see.


----------



## AC1987

Hayley, oh man we cannot seem to agree on a name!! Well we came up for one if its a girl Cassidy.. but for a boy omg we argue all the time.. seriously the names he comes up with EWWW!! :haha:


Patrice, sometimes I get the urge to poas... but then I remember oh well this won't really be helpful :haha::haha: 


Jo, hey I know I get kicks in my cervix and bum hole :haha::haha: well thats what it feels like quite uncomfy, not to mention how uncomfy belly button kicks are. Or punches I really can't tell if its a kick or punch cause sometimes I feel myself being hit in 4 places at once :haha:


Soooo today is looking great, my in laws told us that they def want to help us get a house :happydance: I guess my DH just feels less of a man cause he can't do everything but hey humility never hurt anyone :winkwink: I'm also a really dependent sorta person if someone offers to help I usually always say sure LOL!! But yea I think today I'm gonna be packing up some more stuff :)


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like a good plan. My dh is the type that wont get help. He only gets help if its his mom or if its info like directions but everything he wont ask for.


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls! sorry aint been on for like ages!

I had my engagement party witch i did get pretty drunk.. I have left my temping thing at my OH.. so ill have too wait to get it back on wednesday.. 

My period has finished now.. so Ill do a OPK soon.. xx


----------



## mzswizz

glad you had fun at your engagement party.


----------



## samanthax

Thank you!
Hows things with you m'dear? x


----------



## josephine3

Well I got the results - apparently my bile acids are slightly high. You pregnant ladies should check out the sticky on obstetric cholestasis in 2nd tri!! Im sad now :( It can be really dangerous to the baby - looks like my birth centre plans will be out the window. Increases the risk of stillbirth, premature labour, breathing problems etc..

Doc is gonna call me tomorrow to discuss the results :(


----------



## mzswizz

samantha-everything is fine. just temping and using opks..waiting to ov.

jo-Relax. dont worry. maybe they can give you some medication and it will remove the problem. positive thinking.


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Well I got the results - apparently my bile acids are slightly high. You pregnant ladies should check out the sticky on obstetric cholestasis in 2nd tri!! Im sad now :( It can be really dangerous to the baby - looks like my birth centre plans will be out the window. Increases the risk of stillbirth, premature labour, breathing problems etc..
> 
> Doc is gonna call me tomorrow to discuss the results :(

awww jo really hope its not as bad as it seems dont upset urself until u know 4 sure how bad it is hope ur doc can put ur mind at eaze xx keep us informed hun x


----------



## motherofboys

Well I couldnt wait. I got up the courage to try last night (tmi) and everything felt fine, no pain or uncomfortable feelings or anything. I'm feeling more positive and the more I read the more I think I must have a very mild case. I am still going to go to the docs just to be sure, but I figure if I'm going to have one more baby, while its not causing any problems, I should go ahead and make that baby. Then get anything that needs sorting out done afterwards. From what I can see, if its only at an early stage all they will tell me to do is pelvic floor excersises anyway, so I've been doing them the past few days. 
I seemto go through phases of being really positive, where I think, its got to happen soon, July will be 2 years total, which is double the longest I have TTC'd so far, and August will be a year 'officially' TTC, which is how long it took to concieve my youngest, and he was the longest it took so far. Then being really sure that its going to be a LONG wait, there is no middle ground with me. It either going to be in the next 3-4 months or going to be over a year.


----------



## Blondiejay

Glad you're feeling more positive motherofboys.

Jo, Like Hayley says I'm sure the doctor will be able to put your mind at ease. Big hugs.

I have horrible neuralgia again!!! It's excruciating. I'm going to get a nice early night and hopefully it will be gone in the morning. A friend said she suffered from it throughout her last two pregnancies, i'm so hoping I don't. I've already had it a few weeks ago. :0(


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies!! 
How is everyone??

I'm making bread today! :D
Also I've ALMOST finished sorting through all the picture albums :p

Jo, lemme know what your doc says :) Try not to worry! :hugs:

Samantha how are you doing?

Susi, is that like a migrane?


----------



## mzswizz

happy you are feeling better and more positive motherofboys.

Susi-Hope it goes away soon for you :hugs:

Ashley-Bread..sounds yummy. Im making homemade fettuccine alfredo. Making the sauce and everything myself. 

its cd26 for me already. This cycle is really flying by quickly. My temp is 97.17 and the opk is negative. Today is May 1st and so its 12 more days until Mother's Day in the U.S. Even though it was raining yesterday, i had a good day. I hung out with my friend and we had lunch. DH and I had an argument but it ended in apologizing and dtd in the wee morning :blush: We also had some wine last night and it was pretty darn good :thumbup: Before, I use to stress about drinking wine etc while ttc but now im saying to heck with it. Im going to enjoy life with DH and enjoy my life. I havent been enjoying myself because I was soooo worried about what anything will do to my body to effect me to not get a bfp. I cant make myself live in a bubble. We only drink wine anyways so its no harm in that and we drink it on occasion. So no more stressing for me and it feels good to just live life with no worries. If we get a bfp before july then great and if we dont then its great too because we have a great ob/gyn that will help us achieve a LO so either way it goes...its going to be great. Well, i go back to work tomorrow and I know the boss is back. Still waiting for a job to call. Any day now...because full time is exactly what i need right now and higher pay. So we shall see. Oh and here are my opks from cd23-today.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-01_09-02-16_879.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rmsh1

Patrice you are always so positive! By CD26 I start tearing my hair out waiting for ovulation to occur. These last two cycles have me tense

BUT I did O finally, and I am 6dpo, so I feel better (unless AF arrives). I have hope


----------



## mzswizz

RM-All i can be is patient and positive. I really have no control over my cycles so im not going to stress about it. Its great that you are finally in the tww. I know how you were waiting and thought you may not ov. Glad you did ov this cycle.


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, I do have a tendency to be dramatic LOL
Am now waiting to O and FX'd this cycle will be back to normal length which would make me in my fertile time right now.


----------



## mzswizz

FXed motherofboys. Im waiting to ov myself. There's progression in my opks so hopefully ov will be here in no time for me


----------



## motherofboys

I'm wishing I had got some OPKs now this month, I never bothered and now can only go on the fact that I've had an out break of spots on my face and my cervix is feeling a bit softer LMAO Still both are good signs. If this month isnt my month I'm straight back to the OPKs for next.


----------



## samanthax

Girls! hope everyone okay 

Im glad rmsh has Ovulated, and mzswizz I don't know how you have the patients! 

At the moment; I have left the temping thing at my OH again so i went temp now till friday/thursday 

Ill start using OPK.. but i won't tell my otherhalf... all i see it women with bumps, or pushing a buggie.. and its really heartbreaking.. xx


----------



## mzswizz

motherofboys-well this is my first time actually using opks throughout my cycle. Sometimes i've tested with 2 or 3 around the estimated time im thinking i ov but nothing serious. So this will be the first time we actually go from negative to positive to negative opks.

samantha-I know how you feel. After i had a m/c april 2010, my sister fell pregnant like a week after the m/c and gave birth to my niece two days after my edd. So i was very heartbroken and all i see is pregnant women around me. I know one day i will be one of those ladies.


----------



## motherofboys

I know what you mean samantha, I never noticed women with bumps or babies until I wanted a baby, then suddenly they were everywhere.


----------



## samanthax

Yeah I don't know what to do as My otherhalf is NTNP.. And his friends are abit funny! but me and my OH having a baby x


----------



## mzswizz

you know i had to go through that with my dh. even though we are married, alot of family, friends and outsiders saw us as young and every time they asked any kids and we say no they would say good just wait and enjoy because you're still young. And i think that got to my dh's head and made him not want a baby. But now it doesnt matter what anyone says because now we both agreed we want children and want them now and there is no need to wait. I think outside influence can play a major role.


----------



## samanthax

Yeah I think thats what put him off this time, I don't know what to do... I hate the waiting for him to decide.. 
/: x


----------



## mzswizz

i say talk it out and ask him what caused him to make the decision to ntnp instead of ttc? But in general, i think all men are ntnp. They think just have sex and it will happen on its own. Seeing that he is ntnp..its still a good thing in a way because that means he still wants a baby but he rather just let it happen then worry about when you ov etc. I think ttc stresses our men out more than we think. Especially because we let them its time and if they dont perform like they should, they feel like they are letting us down. I just think ttc is getting to him and the outside influence.


----------



## samanthax

Yeah. I do remember him saying why am I buying this why can't we do it naturally etc.. But I don't want to nagg him.. as he still goes out on his pitbike every weekend.. so many he aint ready? /: xx


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: sam, he might just need some time, and ntnp is better than saying he wont try. You are the one that knows the best times to BD, so he can ntnp and you can ttc!


----------



## samanthax

Yeah but I feel like im going behind is back lol xx


----------



## motherofboys

I feel for you I do, I know what its like. I have a big gap between me and my hubby and he had kind of got used to the idea of never having any kids. When we got together kids where not on either of our radars. I was just turned 18 when I decided that I did in fact want kids. I told him and he thought it was a phase I was going through and made me wait. I think he needed that time to get used to the idea himself. 
This time he was saying yes one minute then no the next then yes again. Would say he did want another but refuse to tell me which year and things like that LOL
Obviously his now completely on board but I do think it takes a while for them to get used to the idea. Also we can look past certain things. Like I know there will be pooey nappies, sleepless nights, crying. (not that we have had a full night in the last 6 years and have always had at least one, sometimes 2 children in nappies in the last 6 years too) But its not off putting for me, its all part of the course. But for him, he has admitted in the past, that when our boys are being good he thinks its an excellent idea, when they are all fighting, he doesnt think its such a great idea LOL
Its a big thing and not having the same hormones and instincts as us women, men can find it even scarier than we do. Its like how as women we begin bonding immidiately, as soon as we see those 2 pink lines, there is a baby, a tiny person, but for many men, it doesnt actually become 'real' until that baby is in their arms.


----------



## AC1987

Mmmm invite me over for dinner Patrice! That sounds so good! :haha: Yea a drink here and there won't harm ttc :) I used to drink everytime I got AF :haha: 

Samantha, hey you know don't pay attention to other people, my DH is gonna be 30 this year, and he STILL has friends who tell him that we shoulda waited before having kids :wacko: I think its more of a thing whenever you yourself feel ready, and able to look after your baby then go for it :D 


Bread is done and smells amazing!! :D I made buns as well, however I think I may have burnt the bottom a bit. Well it is hot enough to swim but I'm too tired now :haha: So tomorrow I shall :D


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-i already had two plates worth already :blush: And make sure you send some bread my way :haha: And same here its hot enough to swim but i ate myself into lazy mode lol.


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> Yeah but I feel like im going behind is back lol xx

Oh sorry, you dont want to feel like that :( Guess a good talk with him will be the best thing to do


----------



## Blondiejay

You girls are so lucky with the heat, the only swimming tht can be done around here is swimming in all the deep puddles outside. The rain has been relentless for about 2 weeks now since they put a hosepipe ban!!

I know it was a few pages back but my head is much better today thank you. I've not had a migraine before but neuragia is when your nerve endings go haywire and it feels like I'm getting nasty electic shocks in the side of my head in the same place every few minutes or when I swallow, plus it's really sensitive to touch. It's excruciating.


----------



## AC1987

Blondiejay said:


> You girls are so lucky with the heat, the only swimming tht can be done around here is swimming in all the deep puddles outside. The rain has been relentless for about 2 weeks now since they put a hosepipe ban!!
> 
> I know it was a few pages back but my head is much better today thank you. I've not had a migraine before but neuragia is when your nerve endings go haywire and it feels like I'm getting nasty electic shocks in the side of my head in the same place every few minutes or when I swallow, plus it's really sensitive to touch. It's excruciating.

Yikes!Never heard of that... sounds scary :( But glad you're feeling better now!


----------



## motherofboys

Blondiejay, I'm in the UK too and have been swimming to school and back again LOL


----------



## samanthax

Lol, Ive been diving to college and back! aswell its horrible

what does it mean if your right ears are burning? xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Ashley. Hopefully it's not going to happen throughout the pregnancy!!

Motherofboys and Sam, where in the UK are you from? I'm West London near Heathrow Airport.


----------



## samanthax

Luton - Bedfordshire.. Not far from London x


----------



## motherofboys

In kent, not far from the isle of sheppey.


----------



## Blondiejay

I've only been to Luton a couple of times and that was just to go to the airport.


----------



## rmsh1

Haha that is the only time i have been to Luton too. I live in central London :)


----------



## Blondiejay

I've not ventured out that way before.


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for the support ladies. Well apparently a healthy level of bile acid is 6, mine was 9. After researching online it appears they consider anything over 11 to be a sign of cholestasis.. sooo im going for a retest tomorrow - fx'd they go back down on their own and I wont have anything to worry about. Think I scared myself a bit but Im less worried now! 
Hope you're all having a good day! x


----------



## motherofboys

good luck josephine


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck Jo, I'm sure everything will be fine. X


----------



## AC1987

:hugs: aww thats good Jo



:D I used to live in the UK too.. when I was a kid, I've lived in Leigh On Sea(sp?) and Southend On Sea... also have family in Birmingham :thumbup:


Ok this day I'm totally going swimming!! :happydance:


----------



## Blondiejay

How long ago did you live here Ashley? What made you come and live here? Sorry if it's too personal to ask.


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck Jo. I think everything will be fine :hugs:

AFM, im cd27 today. My temp is at 97.44 so it went back to normal pre-ov range and my opk is negative but it looks like it is getting darker which i am excited about. I was going to pounce on dh last night but i saw that he was tired so i let him rest. Also, dh has moved to a new crew (new group of technicians) and is under a new supervisor. And soo that means that he will be working in our area :happydance: So i get to see him on his lunch breaks etc. And his previous supervisor was a complete jerk so both of us are happy that he was finally able to go to a new crew. Im so happy for him. Now if only i get a new job to not deal with my boss :haha: But i have learned how to coexist with her because she has her nice moments which is rare but it happens. Now, i go to work today but only for 4 1/2 hours so im thankful that im not going to be there long. Lat night, dh and i was talking about the doctor and i realized that my appt is on july 23rd which is 2 days before our 3rd year wedding anniversary. I didnt even realize it until dh said something about it :dohh: If we dont conceive before the doc appt...atleast after our wedding anniversary...it can be possible that we conceive not long after that. So a bfp would be our wedding anniversary/dh's pre-birthday (september) gift :thumbup: But we shall see.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-02_07-42-35_933.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1









2012-05-02_07-43-42_817.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AC1987

Susi, my dad has family there, and his mom was dying so he wanted to spend some time with her before she passed on, orginally we were gonna only stay a few months, but then he got a job so we ended up living there for almost 2 years :) 


Patrice awwww 3 years coming up!? thats awesome! I'm a little sad about how my 1 year anniversary is most likely gonna be sexless :haha: but ahhh well atleast I have a baby in me :cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

When is your 1 yr Ashley? And yes 3 yrs i cant believe it! Time just seems to fly i tell you. Cant believe dh and I have been together for 6 yrs :shock: Where has the time gone?!


----------



## AC1987

May 28th will be my one year anniversary... crazy it feels like I JUST moved here and dealing with wedding stress :haha: 

Its so hot out right now! feels like summer :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

yes it does feel like summer. my goodness. I had to change shirts because it was that hot :haha: and wow your anniversary is coming soon yay.


----------



## rmsh1

I wish it was hot here! No sunshine at all, just rain

But I am off to Rome next week, should be some warmth there!


----------



## mzswizz

yes its very hot in florida for me. and i have to go to work later. hopeful a cool breeze would come through eventually.


----------



## Blondiejay

AC1987 said:


> Susi, my dad has family there, and his mom was dying so he wanted to spend some time with her before she passed on, orginally we were gonna only stay a few months, but then he got a job so we ended up living there for almost 2 years :

What an experiance living in another country, sorry about your grandma though.


----------



## AC1987

Susi, I wasn't that close to her, I can count how many times I've seen her in my life on less then one hand :wacko: but yea it was sad for my dad when she passed away but that was years ago 1997 I think.



Anyways heres my 24 week bump!! Omg I've exploded out there
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-05-02001006.jpg


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww love the bump!! I just have a bloated belly!


----------



## skyraaa

awww ashley u have a lovely bump :) u look really well

i had a early blood test done yest at the hospital for animea pretty sure im anemic so tired and feel shitty so best to get on the iron tabs now x


----------



## motherofboys

Oh dear, got that sinking feeling. I could be completely wrong, but my 21 year old nephews fiance just posted on facebook "next year is going to be so amazing and life changing, so so so excited!" Of course, this makes me jump to the conclusion 'she must be pregnant'. If its simply about setting a date for the wedding or something then surely she would have said they had. But this is more one of those 'I've got a special secret' kind of vibes and I know if she is pregnant I will just cry!


----------



## AC1987

Awww motherofboys would that be a bad thing? 


Hayley, yikes! Better eat your iron :)

AFM... I'm so tired my cat decided it would be a good thing to wake me up at 2:30am grrr!! And then I woke up to the sound of one of them barfing at like 6:30 and I've yet to find it... just hoping I don't step in it. 
Aside from that things are good, going to see some houses today :)


----------



## motherofboys

it wouldnt be the best situation in all honesty, but I would also feel incredibly jealous LOL 
Like I say if she is I will congratulate them and be nice and offer some of the clothes I have recently sorted out and my old pregnancy book and baby name book. But for everyones sake, especially my sister in law who they live with and treat as a slave, I hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## josephine3

Its soooo not like summer here lol. I bet you dont miss the good old english weather ashley!
Loving the bump pic you sure did pop out!! hehe.

motherofboys I keep meaning to way - '25 month breastfeeding milestone?!'!!!!! WOW!!! I take my hat off to you!! thats amazing! x

Hayley - i hope you're not aneamic - I was feeling that way a couple of weeks ago tho I was so so so tired and felt like poop. I was sure I waw aneamic too - but now I feel loads better.. so :shrug: Maybe one of those things.??


----------



## skyraaa

motherofboys said:


> it wouldnt be the best situation in all honesty, but I would also feel incredibly jealous LOL
> Like I say if she is I will congratulate them and be nice and offer some of the clothes I have recently sorted out and my old pregnancy book and baby name book. But for everyones sake, especially my sister in law who they live with and treat as a slave, I hope that I'm wrong.

awww thats a bit shit but u dont know wot it is yet :) how r ur cycles going hun? hav u thought of weaning bubs off the booby 2 try get a more regular cycle? i know it wud b sad if hes a proper boobie baby but if it will help u concieve might b worth it xx


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Its soooo not like summer here lol. I bet you dont miss the good old english weather ashley!
> Loving the bump pic you sure did pop out!! hehe.
> 
> motherofboys I keep meaning to way - '25 month breastfeeding milestone?!'!!!!! WOW!!! I take my hat off to you!! thats amazing! x
> 
> Hayley - i hope you're not aneamic - I was feeling that way a couple of weeks ago tho I was so so so tired and felt like poop. I was sure I waw aneamic too - but now I feel loads better.. so :shrug: Maybe one of those things.??

hey hun yeah im slightly aneamic not 2 much to worry about tho shud b 12 and im 10 so docs gave me some iron tabs hopefully il feel abit better soon :)
how r u feeling? x


----------



## josephine3

Tired and achy!! lol. Was having terrible pain in my joints but it seems to have eased a little now. The itching is almost gone so thats great.. just think maybe I was too lucky to go thru pregnancy with hardly any sickness and now Im just gonna get a load of nasty things happen! I guess now we're really 'into' the pregnancy and heaving the extra weigh around its bound to take its toll. :( Am feeling baby move a lot now tho so that keeps me happy!! how are you getting on? xx


----------



## AC1987

My baby is getting SO strong I can't believe how strong these kicks and punches are getting, I just dont want them to get painful :baby:

that sucks about the joint pain jo... hope you feel better :flower:


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Tired and achy!! lol. Was having terrible pain in my joints but it seems to have eased a little now. The itching is almost gone so thats great.. just think maybe I was too lucky to go thru pregnancy with hardly any sickness and now Im just gonna get a load of nasty things happen! I guess now we're really 'into' the pregnancy and heaving the extra weigh around its bound to take its toll. :( Am feeling baby move a lot now tho so that keeps me happy!! how are you getting on? xx

im really gd apart from feeling tired :) love feeling her move its so awesome dont u think the only thing i dont like is when she kicks my bladder i actually think im gonna wee myself lol :) not long till 3rd tri :happydance: so exciting im counting down days lol got a 4d scan on the 12th cant wait 4 that x


----------



## Blondiejay

Glad you ladies are feeling ok (apart from the tiredness). I'm still quite tired, I just feel so lazy at the moment! 
I'm still waiting for my scan letter to come, i'll be 11 weeks on Sunday.


----------



## skyraaa

Blondiejay said:


> Glad you ladies are feeling ok (apart from the tiredness). I'm still quite tired, I just feel so lazy at the moment!
> I'm still waiting for my scan letter to come, i'll be 11 weeks on Sunday.

id ring them hun i had 2 coz i never recieved any letter lol so wuddent of known when my 12 week scan was lol how long u been waiting ?


----------



## Blondiejay

Only a week, haha!! We saw the midwife a week ago and that's when she sent my details to the hospital. I'll wait until Tuesday I think. I can't beleive it's been a week since I hearts littl'uns heartbeat, it feels like it was much longer!!


----------



## AC1987

I can't believe how this pregnancy is flying by!! First tri dragged... but now that I'm relaxed wow.. crazy.


Patrice, how are you feeling today?? 


Hayley, Jo won't be long til you've got under 100 days to go.. hey i guess that applies to me too :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

josephine3 said:


> motherofboys I keep meaning to way - '25 month breastfeeding milestone?!'!!!!! WOW!!! I take my hat off to you!! thats amazing! x
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you, his the only one who has fed more than a few weeks and I never intended any more than 6 months, but in the blink of an eye he was approuching 2 years and still going! Don't really know how we got here LOL
> 
> 
> 
> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> awww thats a bit shit but u dont know wot it is yet :) how r ur cycles going hun? hav u thought of weaning bubs off the booby 2 try get a more regular cycle? i know it wud b sad if hes a proper boobie baby but if it will help u concieve might b worth it xx
> 
> No its true I dont know yet, just jumping to conclusions because so many people have got BFPs and gone right through pregnancy and given birth in the time I have been TTC. I kind of just assume any news anyone has is to do with babies LOL Obsessed or what?!
> I don't want it to sound like I am being nasty or judgemental either. Its not their age (by their age I was married with 2 kids lol) or that they have only been together since october, because I was engaged and knew I wanted a baby with my (now) husband.
> My cycles are usually pretty regular. only vary by 2 days (27-29 day cycles) apart from last month when I was 3 weeks late for some unknown reason. I THOUGHT I ov'd at the usual time.
> I have concidered weaning many many times. As I say in my above reply to Jo, I never intended to still be breastfeeding now anyway. I have had really mixed feelings. There have been times when I wanted to stop in order to fall pregnant, other times when its all seemed a bit to much.
> I guess you could say we are kind of weaning, as I'm doing what is the gentlest method of weaning, dont offer, dont refuse. For every reason I have to wean there seems to be one not to. :dohh: I do think we will be weaning this year. But slowly.Click to expand...


----------



## skyraaa

motherofboys said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> motherofboys I keep meaning to way - '25 month breastfeeding milestone?!'!!!!! WOW!!! I take my hat off to you!! thats amazing! x
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you, his the only one who has fed more than a few weeks and I never intended any more than 6 months, but in the blink of an eye he was approuching 2 years and still going! Don't really know how we got here LOL
> 
> 
> 
> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> awww thats a bit shit but u dont know wot it is yet :) how r ur cycles going hun? hav u thought of weaning bubs off the booby 2 try get a more regular cycle? i know it wud b sad if hes a proper boobie baby but if it will help u concieve might b worth it xx
> 
> No its true I dont know yet, just jumping to conclusions because so many people have got BFPs and gone right through pregnancy and given birth in the time I have been TTC. I kind of just assume any news anyone has is to do with babies LOL Obsessed or what?!
> I don't want it to sound like I am being nasty or judgemental either. Its not their age (by their age I was married with 2 kids lol) or that they have only been together since october, because I was engaged and knew I wanted a baby with my (now) husband.
> My cycles are usually pretty regular. only vary by 2 days (27-29 day cycles) apart from last month when I was 3 weeks late for some unknown reason. I THOUGHT I ov'd at the usual time.
> I have concidered weaning many many times. As I say in my above reply to Jo, I never intended to still be breastfeeding now anyway. I have had really mixed feelings. There have been times when I wanted to stop in order to fall pregnant, other times when its all seemed a bit to much.
> I guess you could say we are kind of weaning, as I'm doing what is the gentlest method of weaning, dont offer, dont refuse. For every reason I have to wean there seems to be one not to. :dohh: I do think we will be weaning this year. But slowly.Click to expand...
> 
> do what u think best hun i know all 2 well about boobie feeding lol my lil one was 2 when she weaned herself off :) but my cycles while she was still feeding were few and far between but spose i wasnt bothered as i wasnt ttc, it is defo hard esp if bubs is still loving his boobie seems mean to take it off him, i see lots of ppl get preggas bf :)Click to expand...


----------



## motherofboys

I was kind of hoping he would self wean this year and take the decision out of my hands LOL But I think he will need a bit of encouragment LOL When ever I think about weaning purely to give myself a better chance at getting pregnant I always feel really selfish which I know is probably silly as I have given him so long already. Its such an emotional thing isnt it. I do think that after our holiday in august, if more encouragment is needed then I may start distracting him from the odd feed and just see where that leads. Obviously I want to be pregnant before then, so maybe a drop in milk supply will do the trick but who knows what will happen.


----------



## boxxey

Good luck......im still ntnp i hope all goes well with everyone


----------



## mzswizz

proper update for me: well this is my proper update. this morning i was exhausted so couldn't process alot :haha: Well lst night was amazing. DH and I dtd and we added a little fun with food :thumbup: Well we pretty much played a game with whipped cream and we both enjoyed it. I wanted to add a little spice into dtd so it wont seem routined. Also, this morning my opk looked darker than the picture so we shall see what happens. I took pic hours later because i fell back asleep. DH is off work today and i get off at 6:15. And my friend named her daughter Mikayla. She is pretty excited and im happy for her. Only time will tell if she will get a playmate :winkwink:


----------



## Blondiejay

It's great you are keeping things fun, I think with ttc the pressure can sometimes ruin it. Good luck!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Susi. hoping this will lead us to a bfp this month :thumbup:


----------



## Blondiejay

I really hope so, fingers crossed x x


----------



## josephine3

patrice I dont know how you manage so much dtd!! lol. you are your oh must have a pretty high sex drive!! 

motherofboys i dont think it would be mean to wean your lil one after all he has had 2 yrs worth lol


----------



## AC1987

I'm sooooo sleepy! My DH had to get up at 5am to get ready to leave for work... I hate his alarm :haha: and he loves to hit snooze a dozen times which drives me crazy cause everytime I'm almost asleep it goes off again :growlmad: 

I think today I will be cleaning... looked at some houses yesterday, fell in love with the 1st one I saw, however my DH is not to keen on it :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-yes we try to keep the flame going in the marriage especially since im only 22 and dh is 23. Also, having fun while dtd maybe will bring forth a bfp :thumbup:

Ashley-I know what you mean about the alarm. Dh's alarm goes off 3 times so you can tell how annoyed i am in the morning :rofl:

AFM, im on cd29 and my opk is negative. If my cycle wasnt irregular this time, I would've had AF in 7 days because it was due on the 11th. But now, atleast i can enjoy the no bleed period of my cycle and wait for ov to occur. I must say that I have been enjoying work lately and my boss has been pretty nice to me so far. She even said that i do a great job and she wish they could give me full time at the library location so i wont have to look for full time anywhere else :shock: As you can tell, I was shocked when she said that and thankful for the compliment. Yesterday, dh decided that he wanted to know more info about the Coast Guard Reserve because he wants to be a Reserve. We both looked at the information on the website and I say its pretty good. They have great benefits and the only time he will be away from the house, is when he has to go do drills and thats once or twice a month..no more than 2 weeks a year :thumbup: The only time he would be away for awhile is when he first signs up and has to do training which is 8 weeks in New Jersey. So if he is able to sign up..ttc would be put on hold for 2 months until he comes back so hoping we get a bfp before then if not...then there's always waiting the two months. Well, im off today so im going to enjoy it because I go back to work tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-04_07-39-54_258.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AC1987

Ooohh a coast guard sounds like fun :) that'd be cool if he could get in, well hopefully you get a bfp beforehand! :D 
haha yes this morning I told my DH to shut off his snooze and that'd I'd be more then happy to wake him every 5 mins :haha: so I did! Every 5 mins I'm like are you gonna get up now? However that didn't help me get anymore sleep.


----------



## mzswizz

yes i hope he gets in there too. And im dh's alarm clock. His alarm is next to me so i got to wake up every 10 mins and shut it off and on the 3rd one i turn it off then wake him up. So as you can tell im working in the morning :rofl:


----------



## skyraaa

thought id upload the bump pic i just put on fb :) make way fatty coming thro lol
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzswizz

Lovely bump Hayley :thumbup:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> Lovely bump Hayley :thumbup:

thank u patrice :) x


----------



## mzswizz

you're welcome. cant wait for the day i can show bump pics :blush:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> you're welcome. cant wait for the day i can show bump pics :blush:[/QUOT
> 
> it will b soon ur defo having a 2013 baby!!!


----------



## josephine3

yay bump pic!! i havent managed to get one in agggeeeess. your bump is great hayley it looks a lil like mine.. my bellybutton is pretty much popping all the way out tho, yuck x


----------



## mzswizz

hayley-thanks..i hope so!!


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> yay bump pic!! i havent managed to get one in agggeeeess. your bump is great hayley it looks a lil like mine.. my bellybutton is pretty much popping all the way out tho, yuck x

mines a halfy atm lol top half is sticking out bottom half in it looks rank i hate belly buttons lol x


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww great bump pic!


----------



## AC1987

I hate my belly button right now.. it looks icky! Also Im disliking my stomach hair... my dh calls it my belly beard grrrr :wacko:

I went for another swim today... and packed some more also been cleaning. I'm WAY too excited to move. Now just really really hoping I can visit my family the end of this month... my dh hasn't even taken time off work grr but I already told them all I can come so my moms gone out and bought me ALOT of stuff... and then my moms friend is working on throwing me a baby shower. So gaahh I wanna go so badly!!


----------



## mzswizz

afm, dh came home around 3pm and surprised me with chocolate covered strawberries which are my favorite and i havent had those in years! We relaxed and took a nap. Now im just waiting for my food to be ready so i can eat.


----------



## Blondiejay

Mmm chocolate strawberries.

My scan date letter came this morning, it's the 23rd May 2 days after my birthday! I'll be just over 13 weeks so hopefully it will be a nice size and detailed. Yay!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Susi-cant wait for your scan!!!

AFM, im cd30 today. Wow cd30 cant believe im that far already. My temp is 97.68 and my opk is negative. Im not surprised that my opk is negative because usually after AF stops, i ov around 16-17 days later. So seeing that the bleeding stopped on cd23, i may be o'ing around cd39-40 which is in 9-10 days. So i have another week before ov'ing but it may come earlier or later who knows. DH and I dtd last night. TBH, i've noticed that dtd every day isnt even intentional :haha: Lately, we have just been having fun and just having sex when we want to. We pretty much are waiting for the smiley so we can dtd routinely but until then, it just happens. I work today and today is doughnut day. Jay is bringing in doughnuts for the staff today so im going to indulge a little :blush: Well, unfortunately DH wasnt able to get any info because the location closed early so now DH has to wait until Monday to call the recruiter. Now, I have noticed that my temp is at 97.68 but i wonder if i o'd yesterday but we shall see because my temp is still in pre-ov range. Also, I finally decided to get the vip membership with FF yesterday. So now I have the VIP for 90 days but i am hoping that i get a bfp before those 90 days are up.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-05_07-45-28_169.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, aww vip is nice with FF :) Much easier to track stuff



AFM... gah not in a good mood. My dh gave me the choice of choosing a house I DON'T like in a not good area or living in an apartment. Hes making me so frusterated and isn't listening to me :brat:


----------



## skyraaa

bloody OH 

mines pissed me off to yestaday he had a day watching horse racing got all suited up left at 8.30 in the morning by 10am i rang him and he was drunk... great but thought thats wot u get when 1p plus men get together any way didnt hear off him all day so i rang him at 8pm he said he was gonna catch the 10.30 train and come home, thought nothing of it and went to bed woke up at 2am no iain woke up at 3am no iain hmmmm woke up again at 4.45 no iain but had a txt from him saying dont worry im staying at smiths house thats his mate il see u in the morning!!! well its now 10.20am and hes not home 
hes a selfish fukker i wuddent b pissed off if he wud of just told me hes staying out but nooooo 2 hard for his man brain
i do trust him so think he has slept round his mates but il never know 4 sure fukkin knob end 

ok rant over lol how r all u lovely ladies today?


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry I hear your oh's been a nightmare. Sometimes when the boys get together and alcohol is involved they forget about everything else.

I'm good this morning thanks, 11 weeks today!! Yay. Still no symptoms really, slightly bloated stomach and a little tired. Meeting some friends today which will be lovely. It's my oh's birthday tomorrow and a bank holiday, yay!!


----------



## skyraaa

Blondiejay said:


> Sorry I hear your oh's been a nightmare. Sometimes when the boys get together and alcohol is involved they forget about everything else.
> 
> I'm good this morning thanks, 11 weeks today!! Yay. Still no symptoms really, slightly bloated stomach and a little tired. Meeting some friends today which will be lovely. It's my oh's birthday tomorrow and a bank holiday, yay!!

:happydance: happy 11 weeks i think time seems to b flying for u :) tbh i didnt really suffer that bad with symptom just feeling abit sick and sore tits oh and tiredness :) x


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Hopefully your DH will listen to you and you both can find the perfect place.

Hayley-Men! Like Susi said..once alcohol is involved..they tend to forget everything. Hope he comes home soon for you.

Susi-Happy 11 weeks! Wow time is really going by for you. I remember when you said you were 5 or 6 weeks :haha:

AFM, well im just waking up this morning. Had a long night. DH and I both went out but separately. His brother invited him to a boys' night out and watch the fight so he went and I hung out with my girls. We both didnt make it home until close to 2am and DH had to wake up 4 hours later for work. Yesterday, dh and I dtd before parting ways :haha: It was more of a random fun moment. Today im on cd31, temp is 97.53 and opk is still negative. Im glad im temping and taking the opks because now i can see what's going on and take the stress of guessing out. Hoping i get a smiley soon. When i took the opk this morning, I noticed that the bottom half of the test line is darker than the top half :shrug: Don't know how that happened. Well tomorrow, I got to take my MIL to the hospital to do paperwork etc in the afternoon then after that, Im going to stop by and see my friends so tomorrow is going to be a busy day. Looks like maybe i will ov in the middle of may. Atleast if that does happen..then i would have to go through only this cycle and the next cycle (if i dont get my bfp) before seeing the doc which isnt pretty bad. And i like the fact that my chart is all over the place. My temps have been staying in the 97.40s and 97.50s range so thats good. Atleast ff will have a lower coverline this time and hopefully my temps stay up. We shall see though...patiently waiting :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-06_07-54-14_599.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi strangers...I've been lurking to try and keep up to date with everyone!

Cd3 for me. This is my first proper cycle after the cp. The chemical seems to have shortened my cycle. Went from o'ing at cd21 to cd12 with a 10 day luteal phase. 22 day cycle in total. I'm hoping my lp isn't too short? 

I just posted on another thread about baby buys....has any of you non preggo ladies bought anything baby related yet? I can't bring myself to do it until I get a bfp that sticks but I am starting to really get excited about the prospect of getting stuff. My spare room has been cleared out and its just screaming out 'I WANT TO BE A NURSERY' to me!

Hope you are all ok today....sorry I've been elusive recently!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-Well dh and i do have a newborn outfit but it was a gift for my cousin but she never came to get it sooooo we kept it. So thats our little baby buy.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: sarah I have yet to buy anything for my baby.. my dh says wait til we move. So guess thats that. 

So had a nice long chat with my DH... so we're gonna let his parents see the house we both like and get there opinion, cause it is run down a bit, it just depends on how run down. I mean it needs a good cleaning and paint job, but if theres mold or damage to the foundation then theres no use putting in an offer. So thats on wednesday also I told my dh to be specific with the realtor to say what we actually want cause his view on it was "Oh lets just see what they come up with" which is OK but if they dont know what we want then we're just wasting ours and there time. :p So I HOPE he went ahead and did that. 

Aside from that nothing new... really tired had a rough night :( cats meowing loudly in the nighttime... woke up by one of mine puking then I stepped in it :growlmad:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Patrice, that's handy! How exciting will it be when you get to make use of the outfit!

Ashley, good luck with the house situation. I guess waiting til you move makes sense so you don't have to pack up more stuff when you do move but I'd be itching to get stuff anyway! My cats have been driving me crazy recently! I feel like I'm forever cleaning my kitchen floor at the moment. The bad weather means they're traipsing in mud all the time. It's just started belting it down outside so hopefully they will want to stay inside! Hope you start sleeping better soon. Just noticed you're an eggplant now! Wow! 

I'm having a pretty chilled day...oh is off work today as its a bank holiday and I don't work Mondays anyway so we are going to have a nice relaxing day, although feeling a bit cooped up because of the stupid crappy weather!

I entertained oh this morning by doing a Pilates DVD! I'm on a bit of a get fit/detox craze at the moment. I'm naturally quite small but have really been indulging in lots of cakes and chocolates lately and my metabolism ain't what it used to be! Having said that, I'm about to make a cooked breakfast of bacon, sausage, egg, tomatoes and mushroom although I'm going to grill instead of fry which is my way of telling myself that it's not unhealthy! The detox will have to start properly tomorrow :/

Right, off to the kitchen!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Hope everything goes well with the house situation :thumbup:

Sarah-Hopefully we can make use of the outfit soon!

AFM, im on cd32 today, my temp is 97.40 and my opk is negative. This cycle has flown by rather quickly. DH and i went to visit family last night and had fun. I like the fact that DH is serious about ttc. He made a statement yesterday that made me feel good about ttc. He said,"Got to make sure you are eating right so you can have a baby." :cloud9: So im happy about that. Well i have to take my MIL to the doctor later on today and then im going to go hang out with friends. I started cleaning so by the time i leave, i should have a few things crossed off my list. Cant wait to get a smiley so i can finally be in the tww.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-07_07-45-17_808.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AC1987

I looked at your chart Patrice, it looks like your body is trying to ovulate at the moment.. hopefully it does :)


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully i ov too but hoping i catch the egg at the same time. im still getting negative opks sooo hoping it becomes positive for me soon.


----------



## boxxey

I hope so too........good luck patrice


----------



## mzswizz

thanks boxxey. how have you been?


----------



## AC1987

Good morning everyone :) How are you ladies doing?


I'm scared of third tri :haha: it makes everything seem so real. I'm having doubts on whether I'm capable of going through labour LOL!!


----------



## boxxey

mzswizz said:


> thanks boxxey. how have you been?

Im not to bad....working lots....im going to the dr on the 10th to talk about why im not getting pregnant


----------



## skyraaa

hehe third tri :) cant wait u b fine ashley labour is awesome although im not saying it doesnt hurt lol becoz it does lol but the moment u hold ur baby 4 the first time is the most amazing thing in the world :)

boxxey how long have u been trying?


----------



## josephine3

Im scared of third tri too!!! arrghh!! :O


----------



## AC1987

jo, 97 days left til your due date :haha: maybe you'll go through it first, then you can tell me how it was :D 

Hayley, yeah thats the only part I'm looking forward to is finally holding my baby!! :D 

I'm baking a chicken tonight, making stuffing, gravy etc.. I just feel like going all out :haha:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I cannot wait for you ladies to have your babies! Third tri....where is the time going?!

I've had a productive day which started out with a Pilates DVD! I WILL get fit and healthy! One of my cats was freaked out by me stretching and bending in the lounge! She was jumping about all over the place, miaowing like nobody's business!

OH is determined he's going to get me preggers this month apparently! Cd5 today and hoping I o cd12 like I did last month....if it does it seems the chemical pregnancy may well have kicked my body in to touch and straightened things out a bit!

Ashley, a friend once told me she really enjoyed giving birth :/ the thought scares me a lot!


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww I can't wait for third trimester, you ladies are so close now. I'm finding first trimester is quite scary, it's a loooooong waiting game isn't it. I've also decided to stay out of the first trimester forum, don't get me wrong it really helped when I first got pregnant but I can be a bit of a worrier sometimes and some of threads can be a little scary.


----------



## motherofboys

Everyone is different, but loads of people love to tell you horror stories. I mean yes there are some women who have an awful time in labour. But for me personnally I imagined it to be a lot worse than it actually was. In fact I find it really exhilerating, kinda like extreme sports, with a rush of adrenalin LOL


----------



## Blondiejay

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> I cannot wait for you ladies to have your babies! Third tri....where is the time going?!
> 
> I've had a productive day which started out with a Pilates DVD! I WILL get fit and healthy! One of my cats was freaked out by me stretching and bending in the lounge! She was jumping about all over the place, miaowing like nobody's business!
> 
> OH is determined he's going to get me preggers this month apparently! Cd5 today and hoping I o cd12 like I did last month....if it does it seems the chemical pregnancy may well have kicked my body in to touch and straightened things out a bit!
> 
> Ashley, a friend once told me she really enjoyed giving birth :/ the thought scares me a lot!

Good luck Sarah Lou, I hope your oh is right!! Well done for exercising too, since I got pregnant I think I've been swimming and pilates a couple of times!! I've got no energy and so tired! Before I was at the gym 4 times a week!!


----------



## Blondiejay

motherofboys said:


> Everyone is different, but loads of people love to tell you horror stories. I mean yes there are some women who have an awful time in labour. But for me personnally I imagined it to be a lot worse than it actually was. In fact I find it really exhilerating, kinda like extreme sports, with a rush of adrenalin LOL

That's actually comforting to hear, I've not even thought of that stage yet, it petrifies me!!


----------



## AC1987

Susi yes 1st tri is scary too many mcs :( It used to break my heart... I moved to 2nd tri at week 13... I remember feeling like such a newbie there :haha: now its like wait.. I'm week 25?! really?! I guess I have alot of crazy fears like what if I can't reach my DH if I go into labour... or what if we don't get to the hospital on time :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

I think pregnancy is one long worry isn't it!! But you just wait, when that babies in our arms everything will have been so worth it. :0)


----------



## boxxey

Since dec 12th.....see we r checking after 6 months cause i had 4 kids in 6 yrs why after that am i having problems.....just gunna rule out any problems.....i did have my iud removed in dec.....i know im ovulating my partner has no kids so maybe its not me im not sure.....i had my first daughter in 2002 my son 2004, 2 miscarriages in 2006 one at 8 weeks one at 15 weeks, then my other son in 2007 my 4th in 2009 so i just dont know im so depressed.about it all :-(


----------



## AC1987

Ouch. My back aches... I just cleaned the bathroom :p my in laws are coming over today :) And then we're gonna look at a house that I like and they'll give us their opinion on if we should make an offer or not.. however I know his mom is already thinking no, so I guess we'll see what his dad says.

How is everyone today?

Hayley you were gonna get u/s done sometime this week right? or was that last I can't remember :haha: 
My next scan is the 18th :)


----------



## skyraaa

boxxey oooh i see what u mean does seem strange maybe the iud has messed u up a lil bit defo go 2 the doc see wot he says

ashley iv got my 4d scan on the 12th soo excited :)its lovely 2 see bubs again aint it :)


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd1 and my temp is 97.28. I had an anonovulatory cycle this time. I didnt have too much hope in this cycle because of the long bleeding. Atleast i get a fresh start. A few hours after i took my temp and opk, i started having the spotting and then it gradually increased. Now onto another cycle. I have 8 opks left so I will have to buy some more once the bleeding stops of course. Now, it onto May cycle. Here's to o'ing this cycle. For this cycle, i've been drinking more water, and also exercising. DH and I have been doing the UFC trainer program for xbox kinect which is pretty intense and great. I love working out to it. Not only are we burning calories but also learning how to defend ourselves/fight so that's pretty good. Alot of boxing/kickboxing involved. Also, dh is definitely joining the Coast Guard BUT he has to lose 20 lbs before the recruiter sends him into the training and he also has to do the ASVAB. So we have time to still conceive before he would have to be sent off to training so im happy about that. So here's to conceiving and him being able to join the Coast Guard.


----------



## AC1987

Hayley :D Yay thats coming up then!! :D


Patrice, awwwww sorry AF is here now :( but maybe next cycle you'll ov! And good luck to your DH in losing the weight to get into the Coast Guard :) :thumbup: 


AFM... today was great! We got a second viewing into the house, and my in laws like the house :happydance: however it DOES need some repairs, something with the subfloor in some part of the house.. I really don't understand that, but it didnt really seem to deter his parents from it :D And then right now we're just gonna talk about money stuff :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Thanks. And our parents were the same way when we first bought the townhouse but now they have a change of heart after all the hard work paid off.


----------



## AC1987

:nope: Woke up this morning with a sore throat...drinking tea right now. Not to sure if I can take anything for it, also don't wanna risk taking anything :wacko: Well I will try to just keep my fluids up and gargling with salt water hopefully that'll clear it!

How is everyone?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Hope you feel better.

AFM, today is cd2 and the bleeding has went from a light flow to a medium flow so its definitely AF. Im proud of myself on how i handled last cycle though. Even though i experienced a long bleed, i was still optimistic and when AF appeared, I wasnt disappointed or sad. I just grabbed a pad and carried on with my day. I wasnt even hopeful that it could be IB or pregnancy related or stressing about what it could really mean. I must say that Im not stressing about my cycles and it feels pretty good. Also, if you check out my chart overlay, it looks like this cycle might have the lowest temps so far out of the 3 cycles. So maybe this time my cycle is on track and hopefully i ov because starting, my temps are pretty low which is good. FF has me so far with an 11 day LP and an average cycle length of 34 days. March cycle lasted 35 days and April cycle lasted 33 days. So it seems like my body is sort of on a set schedule. Im happy about that. Atleast my cycles arent all over the place like they use to be. FF also estimated next AF on June 12 or 13th. So we shall see if it will be a June bfp or not. And dh setup a 60 day program on the UFC trainer and started yesterday. That 1 workout alone made him burn more than 200 calories :shock: And it has the calendar so atleast he doesnt choose to workout on his own days because that 60 day program would never get done :haha: So im happy for him that he is really serious about everything and working hard to get things accomplished. Hopefully all the work we have been doing will pay off soon.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all,

Patrice, sorry about af but good for you with your positive outlook. That UFC trainer sounds great. I've been doing Pilates at home ( where only my cats can see me!) and obviously it's not as gruelling but the exercise makes me feel so much better about myself and the whole ttc thing. 

Ashley, how exciting...glad the in laws liked the house! Keep us posted. I've been decorating abig recently and now watching 60 minute makeover...kind of like a less extreme makeover, makeover show! I love anything housey! Hope things work out for you.

I've been baking lemon drizzle cake and my house smells amazing right now. Can't wait to eat it! And it's Thai green chicken curry for tea tonight....if the chicken defrosts in time :/

How is everyone today? Hayley, will you posting 4D scan pics? V exciting!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-the cake sounds good. and yes exercising really relieves me of the whole ttc stress.


----------



## motherofboys

Well, I'm thinking/hoping I've ov'd now. I've had EWCM for about a week now. Afew days ago I had pains and bloating etc making me hopeful I was o'ing. Then yesterday I was bloated again, loads of heavy crampy feelings etc Today, I am no longer bloated, I think (although not a good judge) that my cervix may be slightly less open than yesterday. I seemed the have a lot less CM. So I'm anywhere from 1dpo to 5dpo. Just hoping for a semi normal cycle this month.


----------



## boxxey

Im at the drs office right now waiting......hoping for some answers i think its my lp as its 10-11 days ling we will see


----------



## AC1987

Good luck boxxy :)

Is it just me or is my bump really low!? 
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-05-10001003.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

motherofboys-fxed you have o'd already.

boxxey-gl at the docs.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Motherofboys - fx'd for you...why do our bodies act up like they do?! Your symptoms sound a promising sign of ovulation.

Patrice, the cake is amazing even if i do say so myself!although oh and I will make short work of devouring it! We'll burn off the calories tonight as the bd will be commencing! Cd 7 today.

Ashley, loving your bump...yes it does look fairly low! Suits you!

Boxxey, good luck! Hope you get some answers. I'll be interested in whether your doc says anything about your lp as mine was 10 days last month. 

So, Thai green chicken curry was delicious...I've been quite the culinary genius today! A wee bit full up and bloated now!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah make sure you save dh and i a piece :haha: Im only 5 days behind you in your cycle. 5 more days to go before i can start bd'ing again.


----------



## motherofboys

I couldnt resist checking again(I checked about 7am and then again at 7:30pm) and my cervix is definately lower and firmer and I am sure its closed up a bit more. So taking this to mean I ov'd probably yesterday and so am back to 1dpo. Hate that it means an extra few days till testing but at least its not an extra 3 weeks! LOL


----------



## boxxey

Well the dr says that because my lp is usually always 12 days any i have 4 kids and my u/s says everything looks normal hes gunna check dh's sperm so we have all we need for that only we cant bd for 3 days prior to giving a sample and we have to gave it to the lab in less then 60mins after..........so yeah the lab opens at 8am dh starts work at 8am and 4 kids to get to school lol but we have a good plan for next week......not to mention we have to keep the sample warm........so we will see what the sperm anaylasis says and go from there


----------



## mzswizz

motherofboys-yay for being 1dpo. cant wait until you start testing :haha:

boxxey-yay for having a plan. if dh and i dont conceive before my follow up the neh would have to do a SA too.


----------



## motherofboys

I am terrible for testing, I cant help myself LOL I do have a really good feeling about this month, I'm hoping I'm not being overly convident though and will just get let down again.


----------



## mzswizz

motherofboys-fxed for you. hoping it does lead to a bfp.


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow only 99 days left for you Hayley!! And tomorrow 99 days for me! :D where has the time gone? I swear I remember seeing 200+ last I looked :p


How is everyone? I've got a small cold but other then that doing all right.


----------



## motherofboys

My cervix is now low firm and closed. Hooray for normal/ish cycle, only 4 days out LOL 
Now the count down till testing, wonder how long I will last.......

I'm loving having other people to talk to about all this, I can get a bit obsessive and I think my friends would get very fed up with me lol


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-hope the cold goes away and not to long before you have your LO in your arms.

Motherofboys-I totally agree with you. I tried talking to my mom about it and I think she is getting to the point of being fed up lol. So now i just drown my dh in the ttc talk :rofl:

AFM, today i am on cd3. My temps are still staying pretty low so thats good :thumbup: And now the bleeding is heavy which normally happens on cd3 so my cycle is right on schedule for now :happydance: Im off work today so I got to go down and visit my Mom but before that, Im going to clean up a bit around here. 4 more days to go before i can go back to dtd and using the opks. Im ready to get this cycle rolling. Also, my dh kept saying that if we dont conceive before going to the doc then its a high possibility we are going to have twins once my ob/gyn starts issuing meds. I've noticed he keeps reminding me about it...he seems more excited than anything hmmm wonder why :shrug:


----------



## skyraaa

hello lovely ladies :) how r u all?

well its actually been nice and sunny today unlike england normally,fngers crossed we will get a summer lol
afm i got my scan tomorro gonna see lil Lyla in 4d omg im excited!!!!dont think il b sleeping tonight lol but after this scan i wont see her until shes in my arms or maybe i might see her head coming out of my vag lol!!!

oh yeah 99 days 2go and 99tomorro for u ashley :happydance: and 1 week till 3rd tri eeeeeeeek 

omg think im gonna wet myself now calm yourself hayley lol


----------



## motherofboys

I'm pretty sure we had our summer, don't you remember that nice week we had before Easter? There were people walking around in shorts and t-shirts! LOL 
I need the nice weather, everything feels much better and more positive in the sun LOL


----------



## AC1987

Hayley... even with all the kicks and movement I feel attimes I still can't believe I'm pregnant :haha: I keep feeling like I'm gonna wake up and it was all a dream :p yes... third tri sneaking up on us!! Ok post pics of your scan!! will be looking forward to seeing them :)

motherofboys good luck getting a bfp :)


----------



## skyraaa

lol yep i remember that lovely week i hope thats not it lol make u laugh about the hose pipe ban lol all we hav had is rain lol

ashley dont worry il post pics i honestly cant wait :) il get em to check gender too lol


----------



## motherofboys

skyraaa said:


> lol yep i remember that lovely week i hope thats not it lol make u laugh about the hose pipe ban lol all we hav had is rain lol
> 
> l

I know wettest April on record and now almost half of May with rain nearly every day!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AC1987 said:


> Hayley... even with all the kicks and movement I feel attimes I still can't believe I'm pregnant :haha: I keep feeling like I'm gonna wake up and it was all a dream :p yes... third tri sneaking up on us!! Ok post pics of your scan!! will be looking forward to seeing them :)
> 
> motherofboys good luck getting a bfp :)


My finger slipped on my iPad and I inadvertently thanked you for this post! It's coz I'm using my left hand as my right hand is all sticky from eating cake!


----------



## vis

Day 5 - sex
Day 7-sex
Day 8 -sex
Day 10-sex
Day 11-sex ovulated 
Day 13 sex 
Now 7 dpo sore boobs, moody, tired. Cervix back up high. Creamy cm every day. 
6 dpo yellow discharge no smell burning or itchy. Brown spotting then stopped. Cervix was low 
What do you ladies think?


----------



## mzswizz

vis-Could be possible IB. I say give it a few days and then test.


----------



## AC1987

If anyone wants an unhealthy but oh so good recipe for a candy bar...

Bottom layer:
crushed rice crispies (2 cups measure before crushing)
peanut butter (1 cup)
icing sugar (1 3/4 cups)
butter (1/3 cup)

Stir all together press in pan 8x8 or 9x9 cool in fridge til firm

Top layer:
chocolate chips (2/3 cups)
butter (2 tablespoons)

melt and pour over bottom layer

Then let set and EAAATTT :happydance: tastes better cold in my opinion :) but oh man SO good :D got it outta one of my cookbooks :haha:


----------



## vis

So to follow up I tested twice and I know it was diluted the first test was positive and the next test which I did 1/2 later was really faint but also positve..


----------



## boxxey

Congrats vis


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-sounds good! will try that recipe soon :thumbup:

Vis-Congrats!! Any pics?

AFM, im on cd4 and my temp rose to 97.80 but i discarded the temp due to me having a toothache and i took meds. I tried aleve but it didnt really work so i took tylenol before bed so im assuming one of those, if not both, contributed to the rise in temp. Well, dh and i both work today but i get off early so im happy. I have been having a rather good time at work and my supervisor hasnt been rude lately so thats good. Also, i have found out that we are getting 2 new part-time employees :happydance: Happy about that because they would be in my age group so now i will have somebody to talk to. Also, hopefully now i wont have to stay late so i might be able to leave on time compared to staying 15 minutes after on most days. So everything is going well. DH is still on his 60 day program. He missed 1 day because we came home very late so thats understandable but he didnt miss yesterday's workout so i was happy that he is staying on it. I found out my friend's due date is Oct. 4th so she doesn't have long to go. Looking at FF, it put possible ov on June 1st so we shall see if that happens. If i do ov on June 1st and conceive, then my edd would be in March which is the same month of my other best friend's birthday so we shall see. Yesterday, I had a good day except for the excruciating toothache. Its not as bad as it was yesterday so its getting better. I put some orajel on it so its helping. Also, my mom and i both dyed our hair. Mines is red and hers is blonde. The color is different but it looks nice on her because she is very light skinned (alot of people mistaked her for spanish :haha: ). My hair is a nice burgundy color. I love it. Well, the bleeding is medium/heavy for now. 3 more days before AF suppose to end. Hopefully AF leaves on time this time around.


----------



## skyraaa

hey ladies b from my scan lil lyla was not cooperative lol wuddent move her feet and hands from her face lol lil monkey we were there nearly 2 hours was a awesome experiance :) heres pics
 



Attached Files:







BABY OF HAYLEY AND IAIN 2_1.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4









BABY OF HAYLEY AND IAIN 2_5.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4









BABY OF HAYLEY AND IAIN 2_22.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4









BABY OF HAYLEY AND IAIN 2_33.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vis

Pics??? And thanks!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hayley-lovely pics!!!

Vis-pics (pictures). I meant to say do you have any pictures of the tests you took.


----------



## motherofboys

congrats vis
Hayley lovely pictures


----------



## AC1987

Awwww love the pics Hayley!! :D 


Patrice, that sounds good... I wanna dye my hair too :p maybe in a few months. :D


----------



## vis

I'm so nervous that they're false. They were very thin lines . I've heard a line is a line tho.


----------



## skyraaa

vis said:


> I'm so nervous that they're false. They were very thin lines . I've heard a line is a line tho.

can u post a pic we good at spotting bfps lol what dpo r u ?


----------



## vis

I don't plus the horizontal control line faded but the vertical line is very thin , but definately the same color as the vertical control line. It's a shopko plus one. I'm 7dpo


----------



## vis

the horizontal line became gray and very faded the next day. the thin line was there within minutes and stayed this way. No changes since yesterday. Both tests look like this.


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls, 

I have been reading the pages what I have missed.. and i must say you didn't miss me much... lool

I have a viewing of a house on wednesday at some point.. so me and Keelan can have start settle, 

Im abit lost.. As seems I haven't been doing any OPK.. or doing my temping.. But I can't make out if im Past ovulation.. or during.. But i got abit excited.. as I see 2 Pink spots.. (noticeable) in my panty liner!.. So I'm not to sure.. if its me ovulation.. or if its implation.. :| from what i can make out.. ( by a calender) Is I ovulated.. on wednesday... but its too early for the implation? gahh confussed!xx


----------



## AC1987

I never got spotting from implantation so I don't have any advice to give Sam, but hope this is it! :) 


Gah! Had such a rough night, I blame my DH :haha: he seriously stayed up on his laptop til 3AM!!! So I kept waking every hour thinking it was morning from the light grrr... now I'm so exhausted.


----------



## skyraaa

vis said:


> View attachment 397617
> 
> the horizontal line became gray and very faded the next day. the thin line was there within minutes and stayed this way. No changes since yesterday. Both tests look like this.

hey hun i dont wanna b a downer but that looks like a bfn o me as u are only 7dpo u prob wuddent hav implated yet so no hcg hormone wud be in ur pee id say wait 2 test until u 10dpo at the earliest hope u get ur bfp :)


----------



## vis

Actually 10dpo now.


----------



## skyraaa

vis said:


> Actually 10dpo now.

hav u tested today or r u gonna wait?


----------



## Blondiejay

I'd test in a few more days, fingers crossed!

I'm 12 weeks today, yay!!! I've got my scan on the 23rd, I can't wait to see littl'un. I got a phonecall from the homecare midwife yesterday, she is coming round on the 15th June for a check up. I'm so glad she had room for me as it's a nice touch her coming to our home each visit. Plus she works around us and can come round in the evening after work each time.

Hope you all are having a lovely weekend.


----------



## AC1987

wooww according to your ticker you're in 2nd tri now :happydance: congrats! 

My last week in 2nd tri is now :wacko: wow


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow, I always thought 2nd was from 13 weeks, eek!!

How exciting, it's flown by!

I told my 2 bosses on Friday and burst into tears like a wally!!! I think it was just out of relief as I had worked myself up loads before going in. The girl I used to work with here stung them a bit when she was pregnant and messed them around loads so I kept trying to reassure them that I wouldn't do that. They were really happy for me.


----------



## motherofboys

Oh bless you blondiejay. must be a relief to have told them now


----------



## motherofboys

Oh yes, and although I'm trying not to read too much into it as I know it can move up and down like a yo yo anyway, after ovulation my cervix dropped right down VERY low. Was closed and firm as you would expect. I've been checking every day and yesterday it was still right down, the lowest I have felt. Now today suddenly its so high I can hardly reach it! Higher even that when I o'd, but still firm and closed atm. Like I say I'm not going to get my hopes up about it as I bet by tomorrow it will be down again, but it does spark a little something in you when you notice a change like that doesn't it LOL This is the 1st cycle I have felt it every day. Last cycle I felt every few days but not until I was late.


----------



## motherofboys

Me again, thinking about it more, surely it would be too early at 5dpo to make any sort of physical changes so I'm not even counting that as anything now LOL


----------



## AC1987

motherofboys before my bfp I didn't get any symptoms that were really different til about 3-4 days before my expected period, I got these weird cramps, and I NEVER cramp before AF so I knew something was different.
But good luck :)



AFM... just made myself a cup of tea.. counting down the days til I get to go for my scan :) 4 days :happydance:


----------



## Blondiejay

Not long now!!

I'm the same Ashley, the only sympton I had was for 4 days I could feel a pulling sensation in my left ovary 5 days before AF was due to arrive.

I never checked my cervix so wouldn't be able to help you motherofboys.


----------



## samanthax

update: had a few more blood spotting yesturday x


----------



## Blondiejay

Fingers crossed Sam!!


----------



## vis

I have read a lot its possible to get a bfp 8dpo. I even asked my doctor. Anyways last night I woke up at 3am very clammy and nauseous. This lasted 6 hours, I was soooooo sick. It finally went away. Any thoughts?


----------



## AC1987

Hope all is well Sam :)


Patrice haven't heard from you, hows things??


AFM... omg this is funny, ok so this past weekend we were in the store and I went to pick up some light pads thinking no big deal right? I was with my DH... I go up to the pads.. omg he starts FREAKING out :dohh: going "Omg you dont need those! Why are you in this section??" Really loudly too! :blush: So I had to explain about how you can get discharge while pregnant :haha: omg but so embarassing seeing it was in the store!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all,

Sam, nice to see you back....hope the spotting ends up being implantation. Fx'd!

Susi, so pleased your work is ok. What a weight off your shoulders. Can't believe how the time is flying for you.

Ashley, I just read out your candy bar recipe to OH! I think I'll be making those soon!

I baked a chocolate ganache cake with nutella buttercream today. We've just eaten a slice with double cream! Heaven! We had healthy fishcakes and salad for dinner though so that evens it out a bit!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd6 today already and im hoping AF ends tomorrow like it suppose to. Also, i think im going to ov like i did in march because the temps are similar to March's cycle. My toothache went away so im glad. Had a great Mother's day. Was with the family and my sister and i cooked for everyone. It was delicious and my sister talked to me about softcups becausr she use that so dh and i might try them this cycle. Well i got to go. Im with dh and he is taking the ASVAB practice test at the Army recruitment site. Now dh wants to go full time but he doesnt know what military branch yet. Wishing him luck.


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls; 

I just went to the toliet.. and i there is one spots of brown again.. So maybe?
xx


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck Sam
Good luck to your OH Patrice
Vis with my last baby I did get a BFP on a first response 6 days before AF was due, making me 8dpo. And there are a few girls getting faint BFPs in the pregnancy test section at 8/9dpo so its possible. But I think theres only so many percent of women who do. Also theres no set day that implantation will occur. I think its between 6 and 12dpo (might be wrong there, but its quite a wide margin anyway) so that would explain why theres so much difference in when women get their BFPs


----------



## samanthax

I need to ask a question? 

how many days after does your cervix drops after ovulation?
I'm 5 dpo.. and my cervix are still pretty high


----------



## vis

I would like to thank all women on here , you have really helped me. I just took an answer test, and there it was two lines!


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay congratulations vis, good luck and enjoy the next 9 months.


----------



## AC1987

congrats vis :)


Sam, I'm sorry I can't give any advice on cervix checking.. 


AFM... realllyyy sleepy this morning!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, its cd7 today and my temp is 97.41. My current chart seems to favor both of my previous charts in a few temps so let's see how it goes this cycle. Well i was very busy yesterday with DH. DH wanted to take the practice test for the ASVAB so he went to the Armed Forces recruitment center to take it and he decided to go tooooo..........the ARMY. And here is the jaw dropping news that nobody expects.....i am signing up with him also. They sat us down and talked to us and we pretty much spent the whole day asking questions and we passed the practice test. We take the actual ASVAB tomorrow. They have a program for married active duty soldiers. The program pretty much let's us live how we are now meaning we will be living together just depending on our jobs, we will either be at the same job or going to our own job every day like we do now. So that's great. I actually talked to a woman who is a Sergeant and both her and her husband are enlisted. They live together and they are happy. Also they have children. She told me there is no certain time frame where I have to get pregnant. She said i can get pregnant whenever I want and just like civilian life, I work until i go on maternity leave so thats great. Also, we will have paid housing, paid tuition, food etc so its pretty much like we are living for freee. The only bills we would have to pay is phone, cable, internet and our car payment but other than that..everything is free if we live on base which we are planning to. I know this is a shock but I believe this is the best decision. Also, since we both will be enlisted..we both get a G.I. Bill of $45,000 max which can either be used for school after we leave the Army for us or be for our children's college tuition which we plan to use for the kids. Now, this will really be great because we would have stability, we will be financially set and we could have kids with no worries. Oh and they have free healthcare and dental and also life insurance :thumbup: As our kids grow up they also get our benefits so we are set :thumbup: Oh and once we passed the ASVAB and pick the specialty job that we want out of the options....we will be sent to Basic Training for 10 weeks innn........October! So atleast DH and I can go to the doc, see what's wrong get everything out the way and by October, if i dont conceive before then, we are on our way to training. If i do get pregnant, well then I will still join him on the base just after he get out of basic training. Whew well this was a long and shocking update. So I am done ranting :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

mzswizz said:


> AFM, its cd7 today and my temp is 97.41. My current chart seems to favor both of my previous charts in a few temps so let's see how it goes this cycle. Well i was very busy yesterday with DH. DH wanted to take the practice test for the ASVAB so he went to the Armed Forces recruitment center to take it and he decided to go tooooo..........the ARMY. And here is the jaw dropping news that nobody expects.....i am signing up with him also. They sat us down and talked to us and we pretty much spent the whole day asking questions and we passed the practice test. We take the actual ASVAB tomorrow. They have a program for married active duty soldiers. The program pretty much let's us live how we are now meaning we will be living together just depending on our jobs, we will either be at the same job or going to our own job every day like we do now. So that's great. I actually talked to a woman who is a Sergeant and both her and her husband are enlisted. They live together and they are happy. Also they have children. She told me there is no certain time frame where I have to get pregnant. She said i can get pregnant whenever I want and just like civilian life, I work until i go on maternity leave so thats great. Also, we will have paid housing, paid tuition, food etc so its pretty much like we are living for freee. The only bills we would have to pay is phone, cable, internet and our car payment but other than that..everything is free if we live on base which we are planning to. I know this is a shock but I believe this is the best decision. Also, since we both will be enlisted..we both get a G.I. Bill of $45,000 max which can either be used for school after we leave the Army for us or be for our children's college tuition which we plan to use for the kids. Now, this will really be great because we would have stability, we will be financially set and we could have kids with no worries. Oh and they have free healthcare and dental and also life insurance :thumbup: As our kids grow up they also get our benefits so we are set :thumbup: Oh and once we passed the ASVAB and pick the specialty job that we want out of the options....we will be sent to Basic Training for 10 weeks innn........October! So atleast DH and I can go to the doc, see what's wrong get everything out the way and by October, if i dont conceive before then, we are on our way to training. If i do get pregnant, well then I will still join him on the base just after he get out of basic training. Whew well this was a long and shocking update. So I am done ranting :haha:

thats awesome patrice u and OH hav so much drive hope it works out for u and u end up being a lil army family :)


----------



## AC1987

Wow all I can say is Patrice you both must be really fit or have alot of energy! Makes me tired just thinking of training :haha: But good for you both! :D :thumbup: Hope this works out! :D


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats Vis
Sam apparently it can take anywhere up to 2 days for it to drop down. I was still high at what I thought was 4dpo, then had really intense cramps, LOADS of EWCM and the next day my cervix felt lower and firmer and the day after it was very low, really firm and tightly closed.It can be as few as 12 hours later though from what I read.

AFM 6dpo, cervix LFC, (as opposed to HFC yesterday, told you it would drop again LMAO) had cramping today?? and a bit emotional, but that could mean anything really lol


----------



## samanthax

Mine is pretty high;
and I have like brownish/yellowish discharge.. No spots though..


----------



## motherofboys

Did it come down at all? Could it have come down then gone back up?


----------



## samanthax

I'm not to sure tbh 

I did check earlier.. and my cervix is so confusing, I had trouble finding the lip type of feel.. but i couldn't make out if its open or closed? It felt like it was sort of inbetween? 
but then i moved abit.. and then i felt like the nose feel? so im guessing its firm? x


----------



## motherofboys

On FF it does have a medium option with the CP so it can be inbetween. Perhaps its now closing and will then drop. I guess its one of those things that will vary between woman and maybe yours does take extra long to close and drop. Hopefully you get the BFP but if not you might notice a pattern over the next few months


----------



## samanthax

Yeah; just confused with the spotting.. x


----------



## motherofboys

It is so confusing ain't. I think I was happier when I didn't know and was just having sex randomly LOL


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Patrice.....double wow! You AND OH! Obviously, I've never met you but I can imagine this being right up your street! Well done to both of you!


----------



## samanthax

I have the most sharp pain in my left breast..
and now I have another simular pain on my right x


----------



## boxxey

Good luck ladies


----------



## motherofboys

I'm bleeding. 7dpo. Not pink/brown, actually red. Heavier than spotting. I have very light periods so thinking I've just come one really early


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

motherofboys - boo...I hope it's not af. Why do our bodies have to muck us around like this! Grr!

I'm on CD13 and got an almost positive opk....we've been dtd every day for last few days and will carry on tonight! 

Hope everyone's good?


----------



## AC1987

motherofboys aww noo boo to AF!! 

Sarah good luck :flower: even dtd after ov just incase!! :) you never know which sperm will actually do its job :haha:


AFM... I look like the grinch!!
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_week264.jpg

Seriously... who knew I would look so funny being pregnant... WHY CAN'T my arms gain weight!?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks Ashley....yeah I feel like just dtd every nights til either af of bfp! So determined this month! Haha to the Grinch...you have the most perfect bump!


----------



## skyraaa

ashley u look sooo cute :) i love ur bump and u lucky u not gaining weight every where else like me lol

motherofboys hope its not af bloody bodies why cant they do what u want them 2 do :(

sarah hope u get ur shiny bfp this month :)


----------



## boxxey

So we took the sperm sample in today.......i go to the dr on may 29th to get the results


----------



## vis

So officially serum test taken yesterday. (+) today I had a little pink spotting and chunky cm. Please help.


----------



## AC1987

Could be implantation vis? I dunno :wacko:


AFM... soooo sleeeppyyy.. :haha: I swear I say that every morning. But last night I woke up on the hour since midnight. Maybe practising for when baby comes? I dunno..
We saw 4 houses yesterday, 3 were straight away no's ... this one its ok..not my fave but I could handle like 5 years in it at the max :haha: However we looked online ourselves and found 2 that we're interested in so we passed the links onto our realtor so prehaps we can get a showing at those houses :)


----------



## mzswizz

i see you ladies been keeping busy :haha:

AFM, im on cd9 and my temp is 97.61. I'm still experiencing spotting so it looks like AF might end soon. I haven't been on because DH and I have been pretty busy. We took the ASVAB yesterday and we both passed :happydance: Now, decisions have been changed and made. As far as the Army goes.....we are NOT going to the Army. But as far as the military goes...we've decided completely to go forward with.........the NAVY. The Navy is the type of military branch that we want to be in. You get to travel, the benefits are MUCH better, when it comes to pregnancy...they make sure everything goes well with the pregnancy and they take care of the women, pregnant women WILL NOT be on a ship if they are pregnant even if they are only 6 weeks pregnant :thumbup:, they have the Buddy Program which is a program that the government created for only 2 people to be able to be stationed together. For example, husband and wife, sibling with sibling, best friend with best friend. Which is pretty good. As far as deployment, dh and i cant be on the same ship because of what happens in the early 1900s when the Navy first was created. They dont want the whole family on the ship just in case, God forbid, if something happened to the ship..the entire family wont be gone and the legacy will be able to continue on. So we both will be assigned to ships but will only be on the ship for deployment and drills. Deployment wise, we will not be stuck at sea for months without seeing land. They are in the water for 2-3 weeks and they stop at different locations on the way to the destination and have 4-5 days off where we can just visit the location and the days off dont come from our vacation time which is good :thumbup: They also said if either of us are deployed, we can call each other when we go to a location, say where we at and we can fly out and be with each other so thats pretty awesome :thumbup: All of our questions were answered and there was no gray areas compared to the Army and we DONT have to worry about combatitive jobs etc because the Navy Seals etc are the combatitive ones. We WILL be able to see each other during basic training, just wont be able to sleep in the same bed. The only time we will be away from each other is when we do job training and deployment. But even if he deploys i can still take some time off and go vacation the location with him so its a win/win for us. I've talked to my friend in the Navy and she is happy. She said we would love it and she has enlisted for 8 years :shock: So i know she loves it. The pay is MUCH BETTER than the Army and they have great careers. Basic Training will NOT be 99% hard fitness work because the Navy isnt combatitive. They are mostly in classroom training with a small percentage of working out to stay fit of course and swimming. Which i feel is better. And they said they dont yell and be all in your face like the Army because they feel that wont help you push yourself. Everything is pretty much what works for us and they work with you so its great. From hearing Navy stories, you would think they are terrible but actually talking to people and especially our family currently in the Navy, its not bad at all. Oh and for sea sickness..they give you meds because everyone will get sea sick the first time around so atleast i know just in case. So yes the Navy is where we are heading. We are already doing the paperwork for the background check so we can push forward with the medical/physical. One we pass background check and the physical which is a normal physical check up..we decide our job and then decide how soon we want to leave and then receive the date we will leave out to basic training etc. So we are excited about this new journey. For now, we are putting ttc on hold until we get in and stationed and then ttc because we want to be situated first. But we still will go to the doc on July 23rd to figure out everything and then we wait which I have no problem doing. Im ready to travel the world with my DH and start our careers and family!!! :happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

Wow Patrice that all sounds very exciting!


----------



## mzswizz

yes it is! i cant wait


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow Patrice, that's amazing!!! Fair play to the both of you doing this, what a fantastic oppurtunity.


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow Patrice :thumbup: thats awesome!! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. And the good thing is, we will now be financially set to have as many kids as we want!!! :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Good Luck to you and your DH


----------



## AC1987

:growlmad: my dh is driving me CRAZY!! So he wanted to drive by 2 houses tonight to see if we like the area, so he tells me at lunchtime "Ok have dinner ready early so we can eat and leave to take a look at it before it gets dark" So dinner has been ready for the past hour and hes STILL not here :dohh: I went ahead and ate cause I was starving.. and hes ignoring my texts too which is also making me mad.


----------



## motherofboys

OMG I hope he had a damn good excuse when he got in?


----------



## AC1987

:dohh: yes... hes like "Oh I never said early" ahhhh! I SWEAR he did. I think he was just covering it up. Anyways we got around to checking out those houses, I'm impressed with both locations, however I think he was only happy with one of them. :)

Today is my ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

oh yes excellent excuse, you must have added the early part in yourself lol
yay for U/S, how exciting!


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay, pics please!!!


----------



## samanthax

hey girls,

my cervix is still high, white CM 
im still having having few spots, but i felt werid... 
i felt like have a few butterflys in my tummy, and lightheaded ( i did go for a job interview yesturday wondering if it was that, i did get the job by the way woo) 
im getting pains in my boobs aswell so sore I couldn't touch them.. witch I have never had sore boobs 
oh and i have yellowish/creamy discharge 
good signs?
x


----------



## motherofboys

congrats on the job sam, well done


----------



## samanthax

thank you motherofboys; do you think this is a good sign?
xx


----------



## motherofboys

they do sound like good signs especially if you dont usually have sore boobs


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-cant wait for pics from the u/s!!

Sam-Congrats on the job and those symptoms sound promising :thumbup:

AFM, today is cd10 and the spotting is gone so AF has left the building on cd9. Well at least i only spotted for 2 days and it only lasted 9 days this time :thumbup: Also, I've noticed my temps are in between both of my previous cycles' ranges so I don't know what to expect this time. But im thinking im going to ovulate because my temps are a little higher than last cycle's temps :thumbup: Well, right now, we've just been busy trying to get all the info from our family so we can fill it out in our paperwork. We've been pretty tired lately and this is the first cycle where we havent really been dtd because we've just been so busy. Also, now our nephew will be graduating high school in a few weeks and now he has decided to join the Navy too. But we kept telling him that he may not be stationed with us and just because he is our nephew doesn't really hold any significance. But he still wants to do it so we are supporting him and his mom (my SIL) is happy of his decision because she wants him to become independent and a man. Now, in order to make a decision for the Navy, we've talked to my friend Jeyvis who is currently enlisted and my dh's cousin who is going to retire in January after serving 20+ years in the Navy and also my godbrother who is currently enlisted and wants to retire in the Navy. We've talked to all and told them the things the recruiters said to see if they agree or they disagree. Majority of the things were accurate and they said training may be changed to 13 weeks now but they are not sure but if they said 8 weeks then its probably still 8 weeks and 13 weeks wont take effect until the following year. So we are pretty confident and all of them want to stay in there so that must mean something. We heard from all 3 different lifestyles how the Navy is. My friend is single, my godbrother is married with no kids and dh's cousin is married with 3 children. So if they can do it, we know we can :thumbup: The days are starting to move faster which is good because then i get to see my ob/gyn and figure everything out before we do leave for training but that's if we arent set to leave before then. But we shall see. If i cant get it done..then i will tell him my situation so he can put in notes for my next ob/gyn to do it. So everything will work out for us :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Good luck Sam!! :)


And Patrice sounds great :D


Well baby was being STUBBORN... the tech tried for like 10 mins trying to get pics for me, she was able to get all the measurements she needed but when it was time to get me pics, baby decided it would be a good thing to cover their face with both hands so I didn't get any pics this time :( But oh well still nice to see baby moving about in there. Oh and the baby has hair now! :D 
So my fluid levels are normal but on the high range... so yet AGAIN another ultrasound next month, I'm only annoyed since we hafta pay for them grr next time we're DEF gonna hafta get maternity insurance!! 
And then my glucouse test is June 6th... so they gave me the drink and said to drink it an hour prior to coming in. Then my next ultrasound is June 15th. Also I didn't gain any weight :( However baby has... so I dont get how that happened but baby is now 2 pounds 3 ounces.


----------



## samanthax

Thank you, You know them mild period like pains you get? Im getting them.. But my cervix is still high, and im really tired so i don't know what is going on now x


----------



## AC1987

samanthax said:


> Thank you, You know them mild period like pains you get? Im getting them.. But my cervix is still high, and im really tired so i don't know what is going on now x

Could be a sign! I had mild cramping before my bfp and I knew it was odd cause I NEVER cramped before getting AF. :) So hope this is it :D


----------



## samanthax

did you start bleeding lightly too? with CM x


----------



## AC1987

Nope just cm... I remember i kept thinking AF was gonna start but it was just cm... funny that feeling like AF is coming didn't go away til I was like 6-7 weeks pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## motherofboys

I checked my cervix seeing as the bleeding has been stopped all day and its medium height and slightly softer but still closed :/
Sam I hope thats a good sign.
AC1987 hope you get some pics of the next scan and that everything is ok next time.


----------



## samanthax

nope.. the bitch came.. 

why is everyone getting pregnant :( and i'm not 
x


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-dont you just love how babies love to play peek a boo when it comes time to get pictures :haha: Hope you can get pics next scan.

Motherofboys-FXed for you this cycle.

Sam-Boooo for AF. Hoping you get your forever baby soon :thumbup:
 
AFM, im cd11, temp is 97.53 and the opk is negative. DH and I dtd for the first time this cycle this morning. It was actually DH who initiated before work so it took me by surprised because i thought he was tired but I guess not :winkwink: DH and I, well let me rephrase that to I, am trying to complete our applications for the background check. I am almost done with completing mines. Now I just have to be done with mines and then finish the other half of DH's and we are good to go. I'm going to complete mines and then save it and then complete DH's and then send both off at the same time :thumbup: It's been a pretty tiring week and I have to go to work today. Then im off for 3 days yay :happydance: DH and I have decided that we are going to sell this house whenever we go into boot camp etc because we don't want to continue making payments for the mortgage if we already know we are not coming back to this house. We have already been trying to save up to move because this area and this house are nothing but headaches and stress and we just want to get out of here. Hopefully, today flies by so i can come home and start my 60 day endurance program on the kinect. I must say the UFC trainer game is working well for DH because he is getting smaller and you can REALLY see the difference. So i'm happy about that.


----------



## boxxey

I started boot camp last night......its a series of work outs and hill running with a trainer and a group of people....omg i barfed lol so outta shape man oh man im sore today


----------



## mzswizz

yeah we are preparing ourselves physically for the actual military boot camp


----------



## AC1987

omg.. and 3 flights of stairs has me panting my brains out. I feel REALLY outta shape. :wacko:


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: Officially in 3rd tri!! :hugs: to everyone! 

Hope everyone is having a awesome day!


----------



## Blondiejay

Happy 3rd trimester!!

I'm good thanks, been baking shortbread dipped in chocolate and brownies to take to work tomorrow for my bday. This evening we are going to the cinema to see Dark Shadows. My bday will be nice and relaxed this year, I can't really beat last year where my friend and I celebrated our 30th's with a couple of cottages for 28 of our friends and both did a skydive in Norfolk! 
Got my first scan on Wednesday...eek!


----------



## motherofboys

Well I'm pretty sure that was an early AF I have no idea why it happened, but I'm sure I'm not pregnant. On to another cycle


----------



## boxxey

How is everyone today


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-happy 3rd trimester!!! Cant believe you are in the 3rd tri already!

Susi-Happy birthday!!! Cant wait for your scan!

Motherofboys-Early AFs happen to me sometimes too. I dont know why but they just do.

Boxxey-Im doing good just waiting around for the next step.

AFM, im cd13, temp is 97.80 and opk is negative. It's pretty strange that my temp keeps rising. Yesterday's temp is 97.71 and today is 97.80. I guess its just my body doing its own thing. I know I havent o'd yet for sure so i guess thats all that matters. Well, we've finished the paperwork for the Navy so now we just wait and see what happens. We've just been preparing physically for the training so atleast we dont get into it with being physically out of shape. So now we just patiently wait for that. I think my body is doing its own thing. I have clear cm but it has no stretch to it. But it was pretty weird. My temp went up and i have this clear film of cm. It's kind of like the type of cm you get when you get aroused (sorry tmi). But whatever my body is doing, hopefully its something good and not me not going to ov again. Im just hoping i do ov this cycle so atleast i can see if my ob/gyn theory is right. DH and I were talking about ttc and he seems excited about ttc while in the Navy :thumbup: He was already saying hopefully we get good doctors and if its necessary, they prescribe the best drugs and we end up conceiving rather quickly. So its looks like we will be ttc as soon as possible. But im thinking like a couple months after we get settled in so at least we get adjusted to our work schedule etc. But at least I know that dh still wants kids and he still wants them as soon as possible. So im thinking this will all work out for us. And here's the pics of my recent opks.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-21_07-58-02_273.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, yea I don't know what to think about your chart.. seems a little crazy right now. 


AFM... I've got a sick kitty.. shes hardly eating & drinking. :wacko: I think its just a kitty cold. However shes not coughing and her breathing is clear so thats good.Hoping she gets over whatever it is before our trip to Canada cause I dont know how we'll manage in a vet trip before hand.


----------



## mzswizz

i think this cycle will be the cycle i ov because usually when i get high temps like that...i will ov. Last cycle, i had very low temps throughout my whole cycle and different ov so hopefully since my temps are higher, I will ov. Also hope your kitty feels better. I have to take one of my dogs to the vet tomorrow to see whats wrong because he has been coughing.


----------



## motherofboys

Oh no, seems lots of poor animals around. One of our cats has come in limping!
Well tomorrow morning starts the temping and also the opks will start tomorrow. I have 30 so hopefully will catch O. Going to do 2 a day so I don't miss is as I have had months before when I have either come very close but just not O'd or I have missed it because of a short surge :/


----------



## mzswizz

I have to buy some more opks because im running low. Now i got to use the opks and temping to AVOID pregnancy for right now. Until we pass boot camp.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: omg!! Never thought I'd see the day you were trying to AVOID pregnancy Patrice.. but I see what you mean how you'd like to get settled in first (must be some sorta nesting instinct) 

AFM... owwww my back. :wacko: I wanted a bump for SO long, I have one now I find its making me back ache. Think I need to get one of those belly band things. My kitty still isn't feeling well.. I'm letting her get some sun on the back porch, hoping it might help perk her up a little bit. I figure if shes not eating on her own and drinking by tonight I'll make a vet appt for her tomorrow, seeing as I would hate it if something were to happen to her while my in laws were watching her, cause I really don't expect them to be able to spoon feed her all the time.


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls, 

I think.. I have finish finally!
So, today I started my new job, I love it! The pay aint too hot, But its better then nothing.. I prefre having 200 and something in my pocket then rely on other people?x


----------



## AC1987

Thats great Samantha!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-:haha: I thought I would never see the day neither. But by waiting it will work out because we will be financially prepared for it and wouldn't have to worry about insurance. And IF we choose a base overseas...we can have a child born in another country :cloud9: Would be lovely.

Samantha-Congrats on finishing. And know what you mean about having money in your pocket rather than relying on others.


----------



## samanthax

Yeah, I go back again today.. at 5pm 
Really looking forward to it, 
How is everyone?x


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello,
Sam - Congratulations on your new job.
Patrice - I defo think you are doing the right thing.
I hope the poorly pets are feeling better today.

I had a lovely birthday yesterday, I went to work but took it easy. In the evening my oh made me his speciality of spaghetti bolognaise and my cousin and her kids popped round. I was spoilt rotten!!
I'm so nervous about the scan tomorrow, I just want today to hurry up!!!!


----------



## AC1987

Happy belated bday Susi!!! :D :happydance: 


AFM... kitty is at the vet today, dropped her off this morning :nope: I know the vets know more then I do but awww its still so sad leaving her there. I just hope they figure out whats wrong with her and that the solution isn't too costly.


----------



## boxxey

hey all cd 1 for me today


----------



## mzswizz

Susi-eeek cant wait for your scan. And thanks. Yes we want to be carefree when we get pregnant.

Sam-im doing good and you?

Ashley-Im taking my dog to the vet today around 5pm. Im with you on the cost of it. Im hoping its not expensive.

Boxxey-Boo for AF. FXed for your next cycle.

AFM, im cd14 and my temp is 97.71. DH wentout to celebrate his cousin's 21st birthday last night so i just enjoyed being alone catching up to my shows. I didn't go to bed until close to 2am and DH came home around 3am. So we both fell asleep. Well, dh and i dtd this morning. I must admit it was pretty funny because dh complained that he hasnt received any sex in 2-3 days and its long overdue :rofl: Well now i have to see what the tww brings because....
I GOT MY POSITIVE OPK!!!!!!! So let's see what happens this cycle. It came as a shock because i was not expecting a positive opk at cd14. I really thought it would've happened later. So with FF having my LP as 11 days...AF is due around June 2nd or 3rd now. So now we shall wait.


----------



## AC1987

ooohh nice patrice!



AFM... my cat has kidney failure :( :cry: If its just an infection and they caught it in time then its gonna might ruin my plans to go to Canada. If its stones then theres nothing they can do for her. Boooo why is this happening to me now?? Now I'm waiting for my DH to let me know what to tell the vet on whether or not to get an ultrasound($340) done for her or not. Already spent like $530.


----------



## mzswizz

oh no! that sucks! hope everything gets better though.


----------



## AC1987

Thanks.. i'm SUCH a sap today. Man. I blame my pregnancy hormones too. But I'm gonna visit my kitty tonight and see how she is. Shes gotta stay overnight, tomorrow she'll be getting an ultrasound done. However if its just an infection they'll flush out her kidneys over the course of 3-4 days and then she'll be put on a special diet an SHOULD be back to her normal self. So I'm crossing my fingers that my kitty either makes a full recovery or its something manageable and she can go on living for 5+ more years(shes already 8) but man oh man every 20 mins I'm bawling my eyes out!! gaaahhh.


----------



## motherofboys

Oh Wow Patrice! Bet after messing you around so much that was a surprise to see that little smiley face!


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Ashley.
Aww I hope your cat will make a swift recovery, we have a cat and I would be exactly the same if anything happened. She is our our baby and is spoilt rotten !!

I'm so annoyed today, I got home and someone had thrown a stone through one of my back small windows shattering it! The police are coming over on Thursday night to take the details. There is a school round the corner so it's most likey a little brat! Just what I need the night before our scan.


----------



## AC1987

aww that sucks about the window susi! 


AFM.. saw my kitty last night, she looked SO much better being on the IV :) The ultrasound gets done today so I'll know whats going on afterwards.


how is everyone else?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Glad she is looking better! Best wishes that its nothing major.

Motherofboys-Yes you just dont know how shocked and happy i was. If i could, i wouldve done backflips :rofl:

Susi-Sucks about the window. Hopefully they find out who did it. And cant wait for your scan update!!

AFM, im cd15 today and my opk is negative which means....ov day is today :happydance: My temp dropped significantly from 97.71 to 97.14 :shock: So i am definitely ov'ing today which means I will be 1dpo tomorrow yay :happydance: This cycle, even though on my chart it has the prenatal vitamins, i haven't been taking them routinely. So i missed A LOT of days. I think i have taken them probably 3 times or so :blush: It would be pretty funny if I do get pregnant because of the fact that my mind and DH's mind has been sooo focused on the Navy that we were willing to put TTC on hold. Either way it goes...we are still going to go to the Navy. Our plan is if im not pregnant then we go to boot camp together etc. But if i am pregnant, dh continues the enlistment process, i move when he gets stationed, and by then I should be almost ready to give birth so it will work out fine. Then once i have the baby, i think i will wait maybe 6 months and then continue with my enlistment process so we both can be active duty officers :thumbup: So i think it will work out fine for us. I know one thing i got to work on is swimming. Im a pretty okay swimmer. I dont get to swim alot but i can swim. I just got to practice more. Now my dh can swim like a professional and im more on the novice level :haha: So got to practice that because swimming from one side of the olympic pool to the other in 14 mins and floating for 5 mins is part of boot camp and they will only do that once. So i just have to practice so i wont psych myself out and fail. Well now its all a waiting game now :coffee:


----------



## motherofboys

Imagine if you were one of those "we tried for x amount of months then the month we were not thinking about it and hardly DTD we fell pregnant!"


----------



## mzswizz

motherofboys-that would be a shock to me because of the fact we only dtd on 2 days this cycle so far. And we dtd 3 times yesterday. Im hoping that i can be one of those people. We have been ttc for 2 years 1 month. So it would be great if that happens but at the same time shocking.


----------



## AC1987

Aww thats great Patrice!! yeah it would be something if you fell pregnant this time :wacko: I mean it'd be awesome but then you could let everyone know your secret :haha:


AFM... I'm So much happier today! I heard from the vet that Madison(my kitty) is doing great and that if her high levels(the bad ones in her kidneys) continue to drop to being normal then she'll be out by friday :happydance: we won't make it up to Canada next week but thats ok cause my DH said we can go the week after :)


----------



## mzswizz

yay glad everything is working out on your end Ashley :happydance: And afm, if i do conceive this time around...going by ov day which is today, my edd would be feb. 13th so a valentine's eve baby :cloud9:


----------



## AC1987

Ooohh! I just remember that this coming Monday is my anniversary :D *gasp* I haven't even gotten my DH a card yet. Oooops!


----------



## motherofboys

aww how romantic a valentines eve baby, all seems so perfect lets hope its your month!


----------



## Blondiejay

https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/xblondiex2/IMG_9993.jpg

Everyone...meet our littl'un.

We are so happy, all seems well. Littl'un was measuring 7cm from head to bum, it was hiccuping and even had it's legs crossed at one point!!

I had to drink a litre of water in half an hour, an hour before the appointment. I was nearly wetting myself in the car on the way there. I told the lady when we got there I was desperate and she said to go as I was so slim it didn't matter!! She couldn't take great photos at first as my bladder was still full.

We had the down's test and get the blood test result in a week (if she doesn't call it's good news), the measurements at the back of the neck was 1.9 which is good.

We are on cloud nine!

:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-just nlame forgetting on pregnancy brain :haha:

motherofboys-thanks fxed we all get our bfps!

susi-lovely scan pic!!


----------



## AC1987

Nice scan Susi!! :) 


Sad day for me. I found out my cat does infact of stones :( The vet told me theres nothing else to do, so they're sending my cat home tomorrow. And I'll see how she does this week at home and go from there. :cry: But such sad news after I had my hopes high.


----------



## Blondiejay

Thank you. :0)

So sorry to hear about your cat. Spoil it with lots of attention when it gets home. X


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Susi, wow! Glad everything looks ok. Amazing scan pic!

Ashley, I'm sorry about your kitty. I've been in the same situation and it completely sucks. :(

Well, it's a glorious day out and I'm feeling guilty as im so tired at the moment that all I want to do is laze about on the settee! 7dpo today...2ww is dragging. Boo!


----------



## AC1987

Thanks :flower: Well we're bringing her home tonight, and then just see how she does this week, if shes still eating, drinking and using her litter then great we'll see how long that goes on for. But neither of us want her to suffer.. and I know that we've done everything that we can. 

But aside from that MAN this baby loves to kick my belly button :p and wiggle it too... so not a nice feeling!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Sucks to hear your cat has stones. Hopefully, she is a strong survivor and makes a recovery.

Sarah-Its been raining over here for a couple weeks now so i have been in lazy mode.

AFM, im on cd16 and my temp is 97.42. Its not a major temp rise but atleast it rose. Just got to wait and see what the next 2 days worth of temps are looking like. TBH, im in between about wanting to be pregnant. I mean I would love to get pregnant because we have been trying so long and hard but at the same time, if i do get pregnant, I will be delayed in the Navy enlistment process. Our recruiter and the rest of his team are making sure we are both processed together and at the same time so if i do get pregnant its like all the hard work was done for nothing. Now im not saying I wouldnt be happy if I do get pregnant but i just think it would be a little harder to get our paperwork etc together if we end up enlisting at different times. So as you can see im back and forth with wanting to be pregnant and wanting a pregnancy to come after we are enlisted. But at the end of the day, its whatever God decides. So if we conceive now, then obviously he has a plan for us and we will make it through no matter what. TTC wise, this morning, I had alot of creamy cm. So im thinking ov was yesterday. I have no more dull cramping and its back to normal. The only thing is, I woke up with a headache this morning but i think its just from being very exhausted. And yesterday, my uterus area was very sensitive. Dont know why but it felt as if it was thin or very fragile. Never had felt that before so that was a first and I felt that throughout the whole day. Well on the bright side im 1dpo finally so let the countdown begin.


----------



## AC1987

I wish the best on whatever happens Patrice :) If you get pregnant then it was meant to be, in my opinion. :flower: 


Hayley! Where have you disappeared to?
Sam how about you?
And Jo?


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Ashley. I feel the same way thats why im not going to ponder about it anymore.


----------



## mzswizz

soooo i was on FF and decided to change the settings on the fertility analyzer to just the opk/ov watch detector because i dont really check my cm often and i dont really put any specific signs or symptoms so i just base it off of temps and opk. And well lo and behold with that setting, it changed my chart and it has me at 1dpo and have the vertical line stating that ov day was cd15 but it just didnt do a CL yet so yayyyyy :happydance:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Patrice, yay to ovulation!

So ive been determined not to symptom spot this month...it's not working out too well!!

Feeling utterly exhausted today as I was yesterday. I did have a longish day yesterday but it's the same feeling of complete lethargy that I had with the cp. also feeling slightly nauseas these last 2 days and had very mild twinges in lower abdomen.

One thing that has made it impossible not to symptom spot is that if I stretch, cough, sneeze or sit up quickly, I get an uncomfortable stitch/pulling feeling in my lower abdomen. The pain doesn't last but it is quite strong for a few seconds. I remember having this before and I think that was in march time before the cp, although I can't be sure that I'm not just telling myself that! What do you guys think? Any of you preggers ladies get this?

Fishcakes for tea! Yum!


----------



## AC1987

Sarah, I just remember getting slight cramps like 2-3 days before my expected period.


2 hours til I pick up my kitty from the vet. Vet bills are crazy expensive.I really hope after all this she survives... :nope:


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies! How are you? Any new bfps? Come on haven't heard of one in a while on here!


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello!
I'm really well thank you. All good this end, although I'm getting hungry all the time! Did you find you couldn't eat big meals? I feel soooo stuffed and uncomfortable after.
The weather is beautiful here, so this weekend will be spent mostly in the garden! Lovely.
How are you all?


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-i know im very happy i o'd this cycle. So it looks like my ob/gyn theory that i ov every other month is accurate so far.

Ashley-Any updates on your cat?

Susi-Im doing good.

AFM, im 2dpo today and my temp only rose a little to 97.49. Im thinking im out this cycle because my rise is very slow. Compared to my last ov cycle where it increased rather quickly and by 2-3dpo, it was high. I know its still early but I just have the feeling im already out. CM has turned to a small amount and sticky. So I know ov is over for sure. Im hoping that this positive opk and the temp dip wasnt a dud ov because that would suck. So now i have to wait it out and see what tomorrow's temp looks like. Today, im off work so I am going to take my dog to the vet and relax. I was cleaning up last night so that saved me the time and hassle to clean :thumbup: Still waiting for the availability to open for the physical so the Navy can call and schedule us. Im just ready to move forward with the process but I still need to practice my swimming technique because at the rate im at, Im not going to pass the swim part. They do have swimming courses for the people who arent that good in swimming but I just want to be able to pass so i can get that course. Well time to start the day.


----------



## AC1987

Good luck swimming Patrice! :D

Susi, yea at the beginning of 2nd tri I was just starting to get my appetite back, they say eating 6 small meals a day can help if you're not really feeling hungry for bigger ones.


Thanks for asking about my cat, we brought her home last night, she was EXHAUSTED I don't think she got any sleep at the vet. So she was in deep sleep for like half the night, so far shes eating, drinking, and using the litter. My DH says that we can still go to Canada that I'll just hafta bring her with us so that I can provide the special care for her. Since its daily pretty much. I hope this kitty knows how much shes loved :p I wouldn't say shes doing great, I think shes still recovering from the vet stay.. however compared to this past weekend shes doing much better. I don't know if we can ever expect her to be normal self again... time will tell I guess.
And on other news, apparently the house we had a 2nd viewing for we can't even buy cause apparently because its manufactured his parents loan would require they live there. UGH Im SO sick of house hunting :(


----------



## mzswizz

Glad she is doing better and all worked out because y'all can still go to Canada :happydance: Well that sucks about the 2nd house. Hopefully, you two can find a house that is well fit for you.


----------



## AC1987

Thanks! :) 

Yikes, I feel bad, with all this cat stress I've barely thought about my baby :( Now I feel horrible! :nope: 
Hayley do you count the kicks or anything? I haven't done anything, as I'm so forgetful, and its hard for my to really concentrate..


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
Hope you're all well. The sun has been beautiful today. I finally haven't energy back, finally! I went swimming this morning, I hadn't been for a couple of months. Spent the rest of the afternoon in the garden watching my oh do the gardening! Bliss x


----------



## skyraaa

ashley no i dont count kicks just as long as i feel kicks im happy lol 

patrice im hoping u get ur bfp this cycle :) x


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies,

I have been busy with work and some other things which is why i havent been on for a while.

I hope all is well with everyone and good luck im going to try to come on a little more when i find the time =]


----------



## motherofboys

Its been gorgeous weather here at last. Jimi walking up and down to school the past few days I have managed to get my shoulders burnt!


----------



## AC1987

The weather has been pretty awesome here too! 30C/90ishF
I went for a walk around a couple of stores which I found really exhausting.. felt like my stomach was REALLY heavy :haha: :happydance: 28 weeks today!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Happy 28 weeks! I'm 14 weeks today!
The sun is shining again, been swimming again this morning, I'm loving getting back to exercising. I've felt so lazy recently.
We are off to my friends little boys 4th bday party later, she is the one who had little Stanley recently who was premature. He is home and fighting fit so going to have lots of cuddles today! :0)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

hey everyone! How are you all? 

I'm so sorry for not being on recently, life has just been crazy busy! 

Well my periods are just becoming ridiculous really. I've been bleeding for a month + now with only 1-2 days without it. We went to the drs yesterday and he has put me on tablets to stop this bleeding so i'll go pick them up tomorrow. Another really good thing about it is he is sending me for an ultrasound to properly diagnose me with PCOS! It hasn't been done before, i just got blood tests so i'm feeling pretty good about this. And he's said that if it comes back as positive that i definitely do have PCOS then he's going to put me on metamorphine (i think that's what it's called!) to help regulate my hormones to in turn make my periods go into normal mode and hopefully help us conceive. We finally admitted to the dr yesterday that we are trying so he knows that we are anxious to do this. PLus i have lost 3 lbs this week! so am very happy hehehehe 

xx


----------



## AC1987

wow katie that sucks!! I hope they're able to figure it out :)


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck, hope you get a proper diagnosis and can get help to conceive


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Happy 28+1 weeks today!

Susi-Happy 14+1 weeks today!

Hayley-Thanks i hope so too.

Katie-Well atleast they are moving forward and you are getting closer to a bfp and yay for losing 3lbs already. Keep up the good work :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd20 today and my temp rose from 97.23 to 97.73. Yesterday, DH and I went swimming and I must say...i have a lot of practicing to do. Hoping I can get better before we are sent to boot camp. Also, dh and i have been working out so we are preparing ourselves. The only thing holding me back right now is swimming and that fear is pushing me. I have to build my endurance because I cant even swim from 6ft to 3ft. I always make it BARELY to 4'6. Sucks but i have to get better especially since we have to swim in an olympic pool :dohh: We also visited our family in Miami and broke the news that we are joining the Navy to our nieces who were sad because they will miss us but we made sure to tell them we are going to keep in contact when we can. My body is sore from swimming so i got to work later on to make my muscles feel better and get use to it. Yesterday, i told dh that my temps are very low and im thinking cd14 pos opk was a dud and i think i havent o'd yet. So i told him since i have 4 opks left im going to continue to test with them and see what happens. If i havent o'd yet, then thats going to put me at an AF due dute of either june 12th or june 13th. So dh agreed that I should continue testing just in case. Soooo in the meantime, we spent our free time at the house dtd yesterday :haha: So this morning, I woke up and took my temp which gave me a reading of 97.73 which shocked me seeing that it went up by .5 degrees and then i tested with an opk and this is what i got 


A POSITIVE!! SO MY INSTINCT WAS RIGHT!!! :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Its my 1 year anniversary today!! :happydance: 


And thats great Patrice on the positive!! :D Yea I'm a weakling when it comes to swimming as well. But swimming is one of those things where if you keep at it you build endurance.


----------



## mzswizz

Happy 1 year anniversary!! Our 3 yr anniversary is coming up on July 25th. And yes i know. Swimming is hard for now but I believe I will get better. Also looked on ff and it says that if i conceive..edd would be feb. 19th which is the next day after our 7yr of being together anniversary.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Evening all!

Welcome back Katie...glad to hear things are heading in the right direction for you. I hope they can diagnose you and get things sorted soon.

Ashley, happy anniversary. I've been with oh just over a year now....we both forgot our anniversary so nice one for remembering just in time!

Patrice, just shows us ladies should always trust our instincts!

Sarina, it's nice to see you back. How's things?

AFM, I'm trying to stay chilled buuuut, I took a ic hpt late this afternoon and think there may be an extremely faint line....I'm talking über faint but oh saw it too! Idid take a test yesterday and saw nothing at all and neither did oh which is why I'm feeling good about this as questioning whether there is a line is one step ahead of seeing stark white!

I'm going to test with fmu....eek!


----------



## AC1987

Thanks!! :D 


Sarah, maybe a chemical? orr that test was weaker? Wait like a day or two then test again :)


----------



## boxxey

Hope all is well. I go thursday for dh's SA results


----------



## motherofboys

Did you test again Sarah?
Hope all is well with your DHs SA boxxey.
AFM I think I should be due to O soon, well actually, tomorrow or Thursday if I'm going to have a 'normal' cycle. I'm trying not to think about it too much and relax a bit but can't help myself. After last month having a short LP I'm convinced I have been missing the fact that I have a short LP, maybe it wasn't a one off maybe its been this way for ages. I had been doing OPKs but they only detect a surge don't they and then I might not have release an egg, and then my body might have tried again later after I stopped the OPKs so I missed it.
Anyway as you can see from that I have been really over thinking everything, so trying not to think about it at all and just relax a bit. But its hard when I have that at the back of my mind.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-Cant wait for updates with the testing!

Boxxey-GL with your dh's SA.

Motherofboys-For the opks, yes they detect a surge and you can have a surge and the egg isnt released. With that being said, i get the month supply and test from the day after the bleeding stops until the day AF starts so atleast i will know how many surges i get before i actually ov and if i even do ov that cycle. I think maybe you should try that and see what happens.

AFM, im cd21 today and my temp only dropped by .02 with a negative opk this morning. From looking at my chart, I think I o'd on cd19 which would put me at 2dpo today compared to o'ing today which would have me as o day today. From looking at the lines from yesterday's pos opk and today's lines on the neg opk, they were VERY similar, almost the same actually but the positive was a little bit more defined and darker so im assuming that I was actually catching the surge on its way out and not the beginning. Will post pics at the bottom. To me it would make the most since to had o'd on cd19 because my temp dropped significantly and since cd20, my temp has been up higher and hasnt dropped massively. Plus, i was experiencing the sharp shooting pains through my back etc which could probably be the after effects of ov on cd19 yesterday. Not to mention, I had ewcm on cd20 and now i only have a slim amount of it now so i dont think today is ov day. Yesterday, had a great Memorial Day. DH and I spent time with the family and then we helped our nephew study for the ASVAB which he is taking tomorrow so wishing him luck on that. Well today, I got to bathe the dogs and cook dinner and relax before work tomorrow. What do you ladies think about my chart and opks? Do you think its possible that i am right and I o'd on cd19 instead?
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-29_08-16-21_28.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sg0720

hey sarah- things are going pretty good, i have been working alot and my fiance said that once he knows im going to stay at my job he will be more willing to TTC for baby #2 so we have come along way. i cant wait for us to start trying again.

i am CD1 today with an average of 40 day cycles now..hope all is well with you?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Evening all

Motherofboys, yes relaxing is easier said than done! If we didnt know all the stuff behind ttc such as opks, luteal phase etc, I think it would be easier but it doesnt work that way!

Patrice, I wish I understood charts but they baffle me so I'm not sure what to think. From what youve said though, ovulation on cd19 seems highly possible. This month I used opks twice, sometimes 3 times a day as I was paranoid about missing the surge.

Sarina, that's great news from your oh...glad things are heading in the right direction.

Well, little bit of an update from me. 12dpo today. Took another test this morning and, although I'm not letting myself get too excited, oh and I both see some sort of line there. Still very very faint though. I couldn't resist and did another one this afternoon as had not had a drink for a while, and the same again! Surely we couldn't be unlucky enough to get 3 evaps?! It looks like there's a hint of colour in the lines but they really are super faint. I can't upload pics which sucks but I don't think they would show up very well anyway.

Also, had a very very slight nose bleed this morning which doesn't happen often and feeling crampy. Eek!

I'm going to test again in the morning so will keep you guys posted.


----------



## motherofboys

It's so confusing. I probably should do that Patrice. I have been using OPKs but only CD 8 to 1st +, which could be a surge with out a release. The only month I am really sure about was last month and thats because I was checking my CP and know that after I had EWCM and O pains and my CP had been High Open and Soft, it then dropped down and closed. Thats when I had my 6 day LP. I was planning on laying off the OPKs etc but I don't think I can now LOL. I didn't do one or temp yesterday, and am regretting it now as I had some pains earlier and an almost positive OPK but not very much CM. Gah!


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies :)

Hope everyone is doing well!

Sarina, that sucks AF started :( 

Motherofboys good luck :D

Sarah I'm anxious to see a pic of a test :haha:


Patrice.. I'm not too sure on your chart. but it def looks like you oved this month!! :) 


AFM... I'm making curried lentils today :) Also have 4 houses to go check out, hey maybe one of them will be the one! I can hope eh?? Almost June! Yikes!! So friday night leaving for Canada(with kitty) my cat is on the mend somewhat still not 100% better but I dont know if she ever will be :( But shes seeming a little more like herself. We have a check up at the vet on friday so maybe her bloodwork will be good news this time :) 
I'm so very excited to see my family again! I've missed them :(


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-GL on the house searching! 

Sarah-Cant wait for an update of your test!

Sarina-Booo for AF!

Motherofboys-GL and hopefully you didnt miss the surge :thumbup:

AFM, today i am officially 3dpo. I got my dashed crosshairs today :happydance: FF is probably confused because of the opk but as long as i still got my crosshairs, i am fine :thumbup: Yesterday was a good day. I cleaned up and I gave both my dogs baths. After that, dh came home early and we cuddled up together and then he decided to let me nap undisturbed so he went on the computer while i took a nap on the couch. But i woke up a few hours later to my husband sounding super happy and talking on the phone. After he was done, he told me that was our recruiter and we have an appt tomorrow to complete the financial part and we are scheduled to take our physical next wednesday :happydance: So things are moving along now. They said the physical is an all day event and they are sending us to a hotel to stay overnight on tuesday so we can be there bright and early that following day. So good news all around I suppose. One, i have ovulated and am now in the tww and two the Navy process is finally coming through. Also he told us that after we pick our jobs after the physical, depending on the availability, it can take 2-6 months before we go into boot camp etc so we shall see how long ours will take. Now, FF has my new AF due date as either June 8th or 9th. And seeing that it says i have a LP of 11 days, that means I have 8 more days before I know whats going on :happydance: So thats not long. I might start testing at 8dpo though :haha: I've talked to my boss and she is letting me make up the hours im going to miss while doing the Navy process so today i was suppose to go in from 3:45-8:15. But now im going in 12pm-8pm and then tomorrow i was suppose to work from 10:45-6:15 but seeing that I got the appt at 1pm tomorrow, I will be working from 10am-12pm and then I have wednesday off so everything is turning out good. Oh and dh and I dtd this morning...i think it was from the excitement of the Navy process :rofl: But now everything is all a waiting game :coffee:


----------



## sg0720

its alright ladies, i didnt have a chance this month but its alright because i am just going to take it easy and hopefully soon we will be able to start ttc.

ashley how are you?

patrice- i havent caught up on everything you and your OH are both joining the navy? if yeah what if you get pregnant would you still be able to go?


----------



## mzswizz

if i get pregnant then i wont be able to go to boot camp but i would have to wait until baby is born,


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Ladies! A little update for you.............I got my BFP!

The pic below is with an afternoon pee too (although it was mega concentrated)! I tested this morning and there was another faint line and then this afternoon I used another ic and another faint line. I decided to test with a Tesco brand hpt that I had left over and lo and behold, BFP!!!

OH and I are cautiously excited! I'm a bit worried because I had the chemical in March but, touch wood, I have had no weird bleeding. I have been getting a few crampy, stretchy, pulling sensations, particularly when I stand up or cough but nothing thats got me too worried. I just want this one to stay put!

Other than OH, you ladies are the first to know!
 



Attached Files:







13dpo(1).jpg
File size: 206.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Sorry the pic is quite dark!!


----------



## motherofboys

Oh wow sarah thats a lovely line, congrats!
I'm slightly confused as I did another OPK this afternoon which was slightly lighter, but I have not had a rise in temp and CP is now High and Open and Soft, which it wasnt 2 days ago. Can the dilution of your pee effect OPKs the same as a preg test? I did one with about the 3rd pee of the day and then another at 2pm. I just want to see a month when I can say I def O'd and then had a normal LP then I can relax a bit LOL


----------



## mzswizz

SARAH-CONGRATS!! THATS ONE BLAZING BFP!!

AFM, THE TRANSIT OPERATIONS JOB THAT I WANTED...I JUST GOT THE CALL BACK AND GOT THE JOB :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Oooohh congrats Sarah! I hope its a nice sticky bfp for you! :happydance: :happydance: 

Sarina, I'm doing alright, freaking out how my due date is like 12 weeks away and I still have NOTHING for the baby..


----------



## motherofboys

Thats fab Patrice!
I am SO confused, after just saying that my cervix was high and soft I thought I would check it again (as you do) and its not much lower and firmer but I cant tell if its any less open. Gah! If I wasnt temping I'd say maybe I O'd already and I missed my surge. But I have not had a temp rise. My temp had actually dropped by .6 this morning but I thought maybe it was because I had stupidly left the thermometer across the room so I had to jump out of bed dash across to get it and back. But dont know if that would effect it that much? Perhaps I'm in for another long cycle and my body geared up towards O'ing then changed its mind? Lets hope its not too far away anyway


----------



## mzswizz

motherofboys-i would say if your temp rises tomorrow then your ov day was today. FXed for you.


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay congratulations Sarah!!!!! 

Congratulations Patrice too.

What a happy day! :0)


----------



## skyraaa

yay congrats sarah :) :bfp:

and congrats patrice on ur new job :)

sarina sorry about af x

sorry i havent been on much seems i dont hav alot of time any more :( me and bump r fine getting fater by the day lol 

hope u all r good hope 2 see more bfps :)


----------



## motherofboys

Another temp dip today and another light opk. but cervix back up. maybe the opks are rubbish?


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, Well i dont know what to make of my temps nor my chart. Dh and i have decided that after this cycle, its going to be no more temping for me. I might just use the opks or maybe not. And just wait until our appt with my ob/gyn in july. Today, dh and i have our appt with our recruiter at 1pm so dh is home and im only going to do 2 1/2 hours of work today. We dtd today just in case i am ovulating. So we shall see.


----------



## sg0720

congrats patrice on getting the job you wanted.

and sarah congrats on the bfp i hope this is a sticky one

Ashley- are you guys waiting until the baby is born to buy stuff since you dont know yet if its a girl or boy or did you guys find out and i missed it lol

hayley- its okay things are really good with me and my OH so i think i might have a chance this month lol...i just dont know when i would ovulate because my cycle length keeps changing so i hope i can just BD like 3x week just to cover all my bases hopefully


----------



## boxxey

DH's SA results were very good....dr said keep trying


----------



## AC1987

Sarina, my DH wants us to wait til we move into a new house. but that might not happen til July. But I'm getting given alot of clothes and things :) but the gender specific stuff we'll hold off til baby is born.


boxxy thats good :D


----------



## boxxey

Hes above average


----------



## motherofboys

Thats good boxxey


----------



## boxxey

So we have been trying since feb so will keep trying and see what happens


----------



## motherofboys

At least its one less thing to stress over hun


----------



## boxxey

Yes thank god......so hopefully it will happen soon


----------



## motherofboys

FX you wont have to wait much longer. where are you in your cycle now? didnt you O a few days before he had to give his sample for the SA?


----------



## boxxey

Yeah im cd 10 today i o in the next 7 days


----------



## motherofboys

Ah it must have been longer than I thought since he did it then! I figured you must have been close to AF wow how time flies LOL


----------



## boxxey

Yeah its been 2 weeks and 4 days since his teat was done and i hace a 27 day cycle and i o on cd 14-16


----------



## boxxey

Test i mean lol


----------



## AC1987

Well give it a few more months :) took me 6 months which felt like AGES :wacko: I honestly think some ladies on this forum is amazing for being able to continue to ttc without going crazy. :thumbup:


----------



## ready4family

Hi all you beautiful women! I'm 31, been TTC for 2 months now. It's funny, I went off BC 5 months ago and I told my hubby of 11 years that it's time. He is completely on board, however our sex life is lacking and we have sex about once a week. My husband wants to take the "let's just see what happens" approach, however, I have been ACHING for children for years now... I know there is really just a 2 day window and let him know that right off the bat. Both months we have had sex once during that time (first month was the day before O, this month it was 2 days before O). I know exactly when I'm ovulating, I have all the symptoms bigtime. So it's hard to take the "let's see what happens" approach when I know exactly when the time is... I tried seducing him last month which did work the one night but the following night he picked up on it and shut me down and we got in a big fight. he's upset that our sex life has been lacking for years and now I'm all over him (I have backed off, but obv want to have a freaking chance of conceiving!). He has always said he thinks we'll conceive immediately, so maybe when that doesn't happen after months, he'll ask when the fertile days are. Anyone else having this problem? He keeps saying I've gotten what I want and should be happy, but I haven't gotten what I want, he's still holding it hostage in a way!


----------



## boxxey

I had an iud for over 2 yrs.....had it removed dec.....full first af in jan and still havent concieved so it can take sometime and patience i hope your hubby will become easier to suduce....good luck


----------



## ready4family

boxxey said:


> I had an iud for over 2 yrs.....had it removed dec.....full first af in jan and still havent concieved so it can take sometime and patience i hope your hubby will become easier to suduce....good luck

I wish you luck girl!!! I think in time he'll soften back up towards me... It's just hard after waiting all this time and now having to wait more. It's rough the day I start my period and then I snap myself out of it.


----------



## boxxey

Yes af can always get the best of us.....hubby got sperm analysis back today and its above averagebso we will see what happen...i have never taken more then two months to get preggers before so thisbis new to me.....lol i guess i just expected my body to do what it always did prior to the iud


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Woooo! Pregnant 2-3 on Clearblue this morning! Very excited!


----------



## boxxey

Congrats Sarah........how long have u been trying


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks Boxxey, this is our 8th month. This will be our first. OH and I are both feeling very lucky right now.


----------



## skyraaa

:happydance: yay sarah :) x


----------



## motherofboys

ready4family, Hi, my hubby always says I only want him when baby making, and says his on 'a breeding program' and that once I get what I want I wont be interested any more. But he still takes it where he can get it!! He makes the most of it because when I do get pregnant he doesn't know what will happen. With my 1st, pregnancy turned me into a nymphomanic lol my 2nd I was not 1 it interested, in fact when I thought about it I felt grossed out, 3rd I had a few bleeds so we didn't do it at all until 20 weeks and then it was once or twice a month LOL


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay Sarah!

ready4family - My boyfriend hasn't got a particularly high sex at all so I was lucky to have even got pregnant! It was always me making the first move. 

Boxxey and motherofboys - Fingers crossed for this cycle.

How is everyone? 

I'm really well, I'm giving in and going to go shopping tomorrow for maternity work trousers and jeans. My trousers are getting a little tight around my belly now. I weighed myself a couple of days ago and I've put on 3lb so far, I'm making sure I eat healthy (with the odd treat) and walking/swimming.


----------



## AC1987

yaayy congrats Sarah!! :D


Susi, oh looks like you're gonna need maternity clothes soon :) They're SO comfy!! :haha: 


AFM... take the cat for check up at 1pm, hopefully things go well. My DH wants us to take out other cat for a check up but hes not getting that we CAN'T afford to :nope: And she'll get her check up in Sept for her annual vaccinations. Need to start preparing for baby.. Then leaving for Canada tonight. I swear its not gonna feel real til we're there cause theres been SO many obsticles.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley, I'm sitting here at work with only the zip and a belt done up, I can't button up! haha.
I hope your cat is ok x


----------



## loobo83

Huge Congrats Sarah xxx


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks Louise....how are you? 25 weeks already!


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats Sarah!!!

Ready-Its been 26 months after m/c and still nothing so hang in there.

AFM, its cd25 and my temp is at 97.52 so nothing really major. Just pretty much waiting for AF to come my way because it looks like it will be another anonovulatory cycle again, oh well. As far as the Navy goes, we will know when we are leaving for boot camp on Wednesday after we pass the physical and pick our jobs. So I am excited. As far as the new job goes, depending on when we are leaving to boot camp will determine if i take the job or not. I dont want to take the job and then leave that following month or so. If its soon then I will let another person get that opportunity. Today is payday :happydance: I was thinking of going to the store to buy more opks but I dont know if I should. I'll figure it out. Now about the swimming test in the Navy, they said they will work with the people who arent good swimmers and also there are going to be Navy Seals and Navy Divers in the water with us while we are doing the test so just in case somebody goes under water or cant manage, the diver will hold them up to catch their breath and then release them or the Navy seal will do the same so im more relaxed about the swimming test now :thumbup: Also, our recruiter is going to give us the number to a lifeguard who use to be a Navy Seal so he can train us on the swimming and help us better ourselves so will be contacting him when we get his information. Hopefully, he can train us so we will pass with flying colors and the pool isnt olympic size...its actually a little bit bigger than an average size pool so im really happy about that. So everything is moving forward and im just ready to begin. Now i must admit, I wont be able to come on BnB for a few months while im in boot camp and job training, but once we get stationed and everything set up, then I will be back on :thumbup: Well that's it for me now.


----------



## mzswizz

Well, now i give up on the lines of the digi opks...this is the really confusing part. It looks like im going to get a positive opk soon judging from how dark this line is. Is it just me or is this line darker than my positive opk's line?

Today's opk




POS opk @ cd20


----------



## motherofboys

I don't know anything about those ones, but could they work the same as digi pregnancy tests where they show a line whether negative or not, so the darkness of the line wouldnt really count, just the actually digi result?


----------



## motherofboys

Woot, had a rise in temp! by .20 degrees! I dont know much but that seems a big jump. I'm being a bit over hopeful that this may mean I finally O'd, perhaps I'm being too fussy over lines and not reading them properly and thats why I'm taking my opks as neg. I'm doing 2 a day so don't think I can be missing it :/ I bet it turns out I'm just coming down with something and thats why my temps up LOL


----------



## boxxey

Do u track your temps on fertility friend?


----------



## skyraaa

hello ladies motherof yay 4 the jump im keeping fx :)

well thought id update a bump pic fat cow lol me at 29weeks today :)
 



Attached Files:







29 week bump.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

motherofboys-yeah we suppose to discard the lines but i like to compare and contrast them so i know what a negative suppose to look like and a positive suppose to look like. And yay for the temp jump. Hopefully you did ov.

hayley-lovely bump pic!!!

AFM, its cd26 today, my opk is negative and my temp is at 97.60. DH and I dtd last night so we ended the day with a bang :haha: I spent my day off running errands and spending time at my SIL's house talking to her and the kids. My nephew passed the ASVAB and he is on the same process we are on so thats good. Hopefully we all get shipped out at the same time. DH and I are thinking about having them put Japan as our guaranteed base when we are done with boot camp and job training. Either Japan or England. We are not sure yet. Today, I have to go into work and I get off at 6:15pm booo. I havent even gone in yet and im ready to come home :haha: Well, Sunday kicks off the busy week. Sunday, I have to take our pay stubs to our recruiter so he can finish processing our financial documents, then Monday i have to go to my niece's graduation. She is graduating from Kindergarten, then on Tuesday i have to go to my other niece's graduation. She is graduating from the 3rd grade and then that night we have to go to the Marriott hotel in Miami (paid by the Navy) so we can do the physical (all day event), pick a job and know when we are being shipped to Chicago which we will know on Wednesday. Phew all those events make me want to just :sleep: Now, last night, I've noticed that I was just leaking creamy cm. When i say it was weird...it was weird. I mean I was just sitting there and next thing you know, I noticed white/creamy cm all over my thighs (sorry tmi). And every time I clean it off, it comes right back and more. Even dh says it looks like I just finished dtd..thats how much it was :shrug: Well, we dtd afterwards so if it was anything close to me about to ov or already did...we just covered our bases. Well thats all for now I suppose.


----------



## boxxey

Im hoping we catch one sticky bean lol....now that i know dh has an above average sperm count we can only hope thing will work out.......good luck patrice to u and your dh with your new career paths......and i love the bump pic hayley its beautiful


----------



## motherofboys

Great bump pic.
Yeah I use fertility friend, its my 1st month temping so don't know whats normal for me. Its strange I've had some of the symptoms I get like a skin outbreak and I usually get a couple of ulcers too (quite a random symptom) an have had on and off pains but not felt half as bloated or crampy so I just don't know. Have to see what tomorrow brings. I rechecked yesterday OPK and it does look very dark, but of course its dried now so cant be sure.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice good luck with the training :) 

Hayley cute bump!! looks great! Everyone is telling me that I'm too small and need to eat more :( 


AFM... finally with family yay! :happydance: didn't think I'd ever make it here. But staying a week before heading back home so I won't post much here.


----------



## motherofboys

AC1987 said:


> Hayley cute bump!! looks great! Everyone is telling me that I'm too small and need to eat more :(

The amount you eat would just add more on to your own weight rather than the babies, which I'm sure you know anyway. My SIL ate really healthily and only the amount she 'should' with her 1st, he was a good weight really, over 7lb but my SIL always takes things the wrong way so when people were saying he was tiny (like everyone does about new babies) she took that to mean his too small, so with her second she ate everything in sight, healthy or other wise. There was 1oz difference in her babies weights and the rest of it went onto SIL LOL


----------



## motherofboys

Oh an AFM
I FINALLY got a +opk, the others had taken the full 5 minutes to get to their almost positive state, which I thought was why they said to read at 5 minutes on them. But this one was as dark as the control line at 2 minutes! And I had another temp rise this AM. So should O today or tomorrow and then finally onto the 2ww, which I hope actually is 2 weeks long this month!


----------



## boxxey

My temp dropped yesterday and today i should O in the next.2-3 days


----------



## mzswizz

yay for the pos opk motherofboys!

boxxey-gl this cycle.

AFM, its cd27 and my temp is 97.63. It is rising slowly but surely. And today starts the hectic week. I have an appt. with the recruiter at 2pm and then at 5pm, I have to go to my best friend's (the one who is pregnant) wedding dinner at 5pm today (yes she is now getting married :shock: ). So i will be busy later on today. I dont know what to make of my temps but im just going to continue it out until next AF. And then after that its bye bye to temping and the opks because on july 23rd, i have our appt so im not going to bother with temping etc. Im just going to let nature take its course between next af and july 23rd. Im going to do some cleaning around the house today because we have been sooo busy with work etc that the house work has been slipping our minds. So now got to get back to the house work. Well let's see how today plays out. Oh and I just noticed its 1 month, 2 weeks and 6 days before the doc appt :shock: where does time go? Lastly, i was tinkering with FF and if my temps go to 97.75 or higher, then i will get dotted crosshairs on cd19 and i will be listed as 7dpo :shock:


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies - sorry I havent been on in soooo long I just cant keep up with this thread now I dont have the internet anymore at home :( Im not ignoring you all I promise!! I dont wanna be one of those ladies that deserts their ttc buddies lol.

Susi thats amazing that you have only gained 3lbs!! I had gained a stone by 15 weeks and now Im over 2 stone heavier!!! :shock: arghh! Im trying not to gain any more but I suppose I need to be gaining really :(

Patrice best of luck in your army career you're braver than we are!! 

Hayley lovely bump pic :thumbup: Its getting exciting for us girlies now I tell you!!


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-thanks and we had finally decided to join the Navy instead of the Army. :thumbup:

AFM, its cd28 and my temp is 97.43. Really dont know whats going on but not worrying about it. I had a wonderful time last night. DH and I went to my friend's wedding dinner and it was nice and fun and the food was great. Her belly is getting bigger and she was telling me how she kicks hard now :haha: She even asked DH when is her daughter getting her playmate and she is expecting it to happen soon because they have to be in the same age group. You should've seen DH's face when she told him that :rofl: I always told him she said that but I guess he thought I was making it up :haha: Well, today I have to work later on and I just came back from my niece's award ceremony. Will post pics below. If no conception this month, then we will go into WTT until we are back together and will be able to dtd which I believe will be alot after being away from each for months :rofl: Well this is day 2 of the hectic week and Im taking it pretty well. Im a little tired but I can still manage. Also, I keep getting this darn runny/creamy cm :shrug: And its LOADS. I even told DH to remind me to check myself because I was so wet down there that I thought AF had decided to come early than expected. But when I did, it was only that cm :shrug: Weird....i know. Oh well. Its all a wait and see game.
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-04_08-57-33_593.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









2012-06-04_09-01-33_242.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## motherofboys

Love the pics patrice. 

AFM I had a temp dip followed by a negative opk today, was having cramping and bloating this morning but seems to have stopped now.


----------



## mzswizz

sounds like somebody is in ovulating mode today :thumbup: fxed for you motherofboys!


----------



## AC1987

Cute pics of your neice patrice!! :) 


motherofboys yea I know but I should be gaining for the baby. And it wouldn't do me any harm to gain some weight either.

AFM... having a good time so far. I know the time is gonna go by fast and before I know it I'll be back home.


----------



## TTCnewbie159

Hi There ladies, 

Just been reading trough your thread and admire the support, love, laughter you all share.

My name is Farzaana, I am from South Africa, I married my amazing husband a year and a half ago and this is our 2nd month TTC. 

DH is 28 and I am 24, I stay a bit far from my sister (we very close none the less) and thus rely on blogs and the internet to find some of the answers I am looking for. My mum (amazing woman) is quite old school, so I try not to ask too many questions as she might just confuse me more. Lol... 

These sites have helped me understand so many things so much better and I am so grateful

I hope to add as much value, support, love and plenty of laughter to this thread as well

Have a super day :)


----------



## boxxey

Hi there farzaanna
Good luck


----------



## motherofboys

Welcome Farzaana


----------



## boxxey

Some serious O pain at the moment.......grrrr trying to unpack boooo this sucks


----------



## motherofboys

I think yesterday was definately O day. Today I had a temp rise and my CP is LFC. So officially 1 dpo and looking forward to the end of this cycle just to see how long it is!


----------



## mzswizz

welcome farzaana!

boxxey-hope you feel better.

nmotherofboys-yay for being in the tww

AFM, i just realized i have been putting that I am a day ahead in my cycle :dohh: Today i am actually cd28 and my temp is 97.49. I am just doing a quick update because I wont be on here tomorrow. Well, today DH and I dtd this morning. Also, we went to Miami, he went to get the car transferred into his friend's name and I went to my niece's presentation ceremony. Then dh was still in Miami and I drove up to the house to pack our belongings for the hotel today. So now I have completed that and just waiting for DH to get home so we can leave and go to the recruiter. We get sworn in tomorrow :happydance: Also, last night dh and I went out to eat as our final day of eating out before we go into the Navy. Before we went out to dinner, i had this excruciating pain in my right ovary and it didnt go away until I took tylenol and went to sleep when we got home. It was so painful that I couldnt even breathe out while laying in bed because if i did, i would have to hold my breath because the pain was so bad. I dont know what that was about but now no more pain and im feeling great. Well thats it. So talk to you ladies on Thursday. By then I should have all the info :thumbup:


----------



## motherofboys

Patrice I don't know why, but a good few months ago now (maybe 7/8 months) I had the same thing. But I woke up in the night with it. I was in agony! I was very close to asking DH to take me to the hospital! And I have a fairly high pain thresh hold. I finally got back to sleep after a couple of hours and woke up fine.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it was painful but im glad it went away

AFM, Well dh and i are in the hotel but separate rooms which is okay though because we got to get use to being away from each other especially in the months of boot camp and job training. Also, i brought my thermometer with me but i have a quick question. Okay, so we have to get up at 4:30am which is wayyyy earlier than my normal 6:50am. What can i do about the temp adjustment? Like how can i adjust my temp when i take it in the morning?


----------



## AC1987

there should be a temp adjuster on the website Patrice.. I can't remember exactly where, I just remember having to use it a few times. :)


AFM... having a nice time visiting family. Cat not doing well :( I think shes gonna have another crash...which'll suck. And 3rd house we had in mind not gonna work out either.


----------



## samanthax

Morning girls! 

How are you? Sorry for not being online as much... been really busy! 
Me and keelan has a house! £580 a month..

But i need to ask girls a question:
I'M SO TIRED! OMG.. I have to have 2 hour sleeps now in the day.. since friday? 
It looks like I ovulated last week... But i have no red spots?
I keep getting headaches? dizzyness.. and feeling sick! :( hope its good news! x


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, dh and i are officially Future Sailors Claytons!!!! :happydance: We were sworn in yesterday :happydance: We picked our jobs and know when we are going to leave to Chicago. DH is leaving July 5th and im leaving November 19th. DH chose Submarine Electronic Computer Field and I chose Electrician's Mate (EM). So we both are working in the electrical field and once out of job training, we will be known as Fireman Clayton yay :happydance: But im trying to go to boot camp earlier. If i can then I will have a different job so we shall see. Also, we are going to schedule the doc appt before dh leaves for boot camp so yay :happydance: Im cd30 and my temp has been high since yesterday. Even if i get 97.2 tomorrow, i will have my crosshairs on cd19 and i will be 12dpo tomorrow :happydance: So im happy. Everything is working out.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all

Ashley, so sorry your cat's still not good :( they are such a worry. On a brighter note, I just noticed you're a squash! Yay!

Hi Sam, great news about the house...fx'd your symptoms turn into a bfp!

Patrice, or should I say Fireman Clayton, that's amazing news! Congrats to you and hubby!

I'm rather excited that things seem ok at the moment....I had some ic's left over so every now and then have taken a test and still getting positives (phew!). I've got two midwife appointments booked in, one is mid June and the other is end of July. I just hate the fact that I can't relax completely about being pregnant. I keep thinking its too good to be true and scaring myself with thoughts of ectopics and mc's etc. i wish I could stop fretting! I'm so happy right now though!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-its normal to feel that way. Cant wait for your appts. Speaking of appts...i have to call my doc soon so i can schedule my appt around the next time i get paid which is the 15th so we can get all the tests out the way before dh is shipped out and dh has agreed to it so im thankful for that. And cant wait to be called Fireman Clayton once i graduate from boot camp and job training.

AFM, well i cant believe that even if my temp is as low as 97.2, i will get crosshairs that say I am 12dpo tomorrow :shock: well there goes my tww :rofl: I will test with an ic in the morning but i know its going to come back negative because they did an urine test at the medical facility and that pregnancy test came back negative.


----------



## motherofboys

Omg I could just imagine if you had done the test for the medical and it had come back positive, you sitting there waiting for your turn and someone coming out saying "ahem, your pregnancy test, its come back positive"
Loads of other exciting stuff going on being sworn in etc

AFM I got a big temp jump! I kind of feel more reassured now. FF hasnt yet given me cross hairs but someone said it take 3-4 days to do so? I dipped the day after a +opk then rose up a bit, then had a teeny dip but my son woke me up, I took my temp, got up went down stairs, looked at the clock and it was only 5:30am! anyway that was yesterday and today it jumped from 36.44 to 36.68! so I hope that is a good sign and it stays higher now


----------



## mzswizz

yes for ff to give you your crosshairs, it will be 3 days after ovulation so you will know when at 3dpo. and at the medical, they took the test right in front of me so you can tell how nervous i was when the test was working :haha:


----------



## boxxey

I o'ed early this cycle i think my bodies getting back to normal after iud removal in dec........for 3 days i have been puky......i did a test only cause af was 3 days long instead of 4-5 not sure whats going on with me but im so tired all the time and feel like crap......for 5 months my o was cd 16 now ff says cd 14 so im lost as to why im feeling this way


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies,

AF ended on the 4th and we had sex 2x so far so its a good start hope we keep doing it and catch that eggy!

hope all is well with everyone. patrice congrats on the navy job

sarah- fx this is a sticky bean i know it will be

hayley lovely bump pic (i know im way late lol)

and everyone i missed hello! and hello and welcome to the new ladies =]


----------



## samanthax

I did a ovulation strip.. It said that I was ovulating.. My cervix is high and open.. Quite firm, is that news?x


----------



## motherofboys

High and Open is good especially if you got a +opk. Ideally it would be soft as well, but a +opk could mean you will O in the next 12-48 hours so you might find tomorrow your cervix is softer and you actually O tomorrow. GL and get BDing LOL
Had a temp drop but yet again my son woke me up far too early and I temped then got up and checked the time. I keep moving the clock so I can see it from the bed and my hubby keeps moving it back grrr lol
I still put it in but its a white dot. But I still dont have cross hairs. This would be 4dpo...


----------



## boxxey

Ok i usually get a few pimples on my face....well i have them on my legs, thighs, tummy,face and breasts what the heck is going on with my body.....i have felt puky in the am and pm for 3 days....i o'ed on cd 14 this month so im 4 dpo im so lost


----------



## mzswizz

motherofboys-if you woke up earlier, i would say use the temp adjuster so you can get the accurate temp if you would've temped at the same time. 

samantha-i would say get bd'ing miss lady :thumbup:

sarina-nice to hear from you again :hugs: GL this cycle.

boxxey-hmm you never know you could be experiencing the signs early and not know it. Our bodies are always a mystery no matter how much we know about them.

AFM, im cd31 and my temp is at 97.87. FF has finally put crosshairs on my chart and is saying I am 12dpo. If i take off the opks, it would say i o'd on cd28 and im only 3dpo BUT looking at cd19 and cd28 ov for cd19, i had a .5 temp rise the next day and for cd28, i had only a .38 temp rise so im thinking cd19 was the actual ov day. What do you ladies think? Also this is the 3rd day my temps have been in the 97.80s. Actually it went up from 97.83 to 97.87 today :shrug: Also FF has labeled my chart as triphasic :shock: That's a first. Im not taking any progesterone either so its a huge shock. Plus, i looked at my chart to see when i had the right ovary pain which was the same day dh said it could be possible implantation, and it was on 8dpo which is when i got my first dip and it stayed low the following day and since 10dpo, my temps have been in the 97.80s sooo im freaking out because what if i am pregnant :shock: But we shall see. I will take a test the next time i have to pee and see what happens. Well, dh and i got to get everything in order before he leaves so we know what to do and whats going on. I start my new job on the 25th so thats really going to help out alot. So everything is falling into place as we speak. Now, if i am pregnant, Im just going to do what we planned and I enlist after the baby is born like around when the baby is 6 months or a year so no problem. Im just excited about everything actually so we shall see how everything plays out. What do you ladies think about my chart?


----------



## motherofboys

where would I find the temp adjuster?


----------



## mzswizz

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php 

i used that one and it worked for me.


----------



## sg0720

patrice--thanks. i try to come on as much as i can but it doesnt seem to be very much and when i get home from work im tired i work 1pm to 930pm and then with manny he wants all my attention and acts a bit nutty lol when i am not giving it to him.


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-i understand same here. Im super busy between the navy, work, getting a new job and worrying about what to do before dh gets shipped to the boot camp.


----------



## sg0720

yeah i hear ya! i wanted to join the navy i think it is amazing that you guys are joining. 

question: do you think it is too late in my cycle to start those geritol tablets? AF ended 5 days ago


----------



## mzswizz

i dont think its too late. I think you take it all the way up to ov. Yes im excited that we are joining Navy


----------



## sg0720

would it be bad to take it if you are ovulating? and what made you guys decide to join the navy?


----------



## mzswizz

i dont know, i just researched and see that women stop taking it before they ov. so i dont know for sure. And we wanted to join the Navy because we will be able to travel, we will be financially stable, we would have careers that would benefit us if we go back to civilian life, we have job stability and free healthcare which helps out maternity wise.


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you patrice I've saved that link lol


----------



## mzswizz

you're welcome. you can use that one or the one on FF (fertility friend).


----------



## samanthax

ahh I see! Lucky me and my other half are beding near enough everynight.. we did it roughly at half 7 this evening... so hopefully me tomorrow I see if i can get my otherhalf to have abit of play ;) x


----------



## motherofboys

I been having slight cramps this evening and over thinking things again lol I know its probably just normal cramps for a probably 4 dpo woman but I am worried its a sign of another early AF which will mean last month wasnt a one off.


----------



## samanthax

Morning girls, I have starting to have cramps.. and very tired.. x


----------



## mzswizz

motherofboys-or it can probably be after effects of ov. it happens sometimes. I know i get random pains around 3-4dpo.

samantha-did you ov yet or waiting to ov?

AFM, well im 13dpo today and my temp dropped a little to 97.78 so it dropped by .09 degrees from yesterday. Pretty much not a significant drop which im happy about. My temps are still a little high so thats good. FF estimated my AF was suppose to come between yesterday and today but thats based off a 34 day/11 day LP cycle. AF is suppose to actually come in 4 days so im not late just yet. Yesterday, DH and I went running and I must admit it was pretty invigorating. I havent ran since high school in p.e. so i had alot of catching up to do. DH and I are going to run every day so he can get into shape. DH would be leaving in 2 1/2 weeks :shock: I must admit its hitting me hard now that he will be leaving me soon and I wont see him for 2 months (i will be able to fly to chicago for his graduation) and then 8 months because of his job training. So almost a year. But im preparing myself mentally for that. I work today so atleast im going to keep busy. DH is resigning soon and I will be giving my 2 weeks notice soon before I start my new job. So alot is going on and now im going to be pretty busy because we got to figure out what we are going to do about the house etc. Well, we got to start cleaning it up to prepare for the new residents. Hopefully, we got majority of the things done so i wont have alot to worry about on my own. We shall see.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice- aw 2.5weeks that is so soon. you seem to have a great family so i dont think you will be lonely when he leaves and you have us =] you seem to have just about everything figured out which is good.

Samantha- good luck to you 

Motherofboys- fx for you

AFM- af ended about 6days ago i think and last night well actually like 3-4am this morning i had this terrible pain in my right ovary i couldnt move til it went away. then i had some minor crampin in my left ovary.....IS it possible to be gearing up for ovulation so soon?? or maybe something else is going on...because i dont have ewcm or ne thing


----------



## motherofboys

Patrice, wow so soon, and then such a long time apart! 
I have had a few more cramps today, but temps rising again and FF finally gave me my crosshairs making me officially 5dpo yay lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-thanks :hugs: and about the cramps. I get those at times when af has ended and i just think its your body getting prepared for ov but it doesnt mean it would happen soon. Sometimes it gears up and then later on ov occurs.

Motherofboys-yay for being 5dpo. Im 1dpo behind you. I had took the opks off of FF and it put me at 4dpo so im going with that.


----------



## samanthax

tbh im not to sure whats going on.. x


----------



## sg0720

yeah thats whats i think is going on hopefully this month will fly by =]


----------



## samanthax

Yeah same! its draining! I just want it to hurry... also i got acrylics done to cheer myself up :) x


----------



## sg0720

thats nice i was going to do that but i refuse to take my 2.5 year old to a nail salon lol no thanks lol


----------



## mzswizz

You ladies just reminded me that once dh is gone, treat myself to a medi n pedi to feel better :haha:


----------



## sg0720

yeah that is always nice and relaxing. i thnk when i get paid next i am going to treat myself to a mani n pedi


----------



## mzswizz

yeah im thinking the same but we shall see.


----------



## AC1987

Hey everyone! :) I'm back! I enjoyed this past week with family. Cannot believe its over now :( I miss them!! Sucks I don't live closer so I can't visit them more. 

Also got HORRIBLE heartburn :( not letting me sleep.


----------



## samanthax

Yeah i do think nail salons should have some speical fan to get rid off the toxic, but ive seen many women taking there kids to nail salons for acrylics xx


----------



## motherofboys

I wouldn't take mine either, because I know it takes far too long for him to sit quietly and he'd be grabbing at stuff or shouting or wanting to wander round LOL I wouldn't take any of mine actually. Turn something relaxing into a stress of "are we done yet? can we go now? I'm bored I'm hungry. Hey do you want to see my judo break fall? oops sorry, I didn't mean to break that" LOL
I'm sure there are kids who will sit nicely and wait, but theres no way mine would, even if I went prepared LOL


----------



## mzswizz

motherofboys-:rofl: that was pretty funny. My niece is that way so no nail salon for her :rofl:

AFM, im 5dpo today and my temp dipped just like i expected to 97.63 today. Im use to the temp dip from 5dpo-9dpo so let's see if it happens this time around. DH and I dtd this morning and now we are getting ready to go running. I've been getting loads of creamy white cm. This morning it was so much up there that when i took the thermometer out (vaginally) there was so cm that flown down to the screen that i had to get tissue to wipe it off just to see my temp :shock: Of course I did a proper cleaning afterwards but that was alot of cm on my thermometer. I have no clue whats up with that. Yesterday was DH's last day at work because he resigned so now we get to spend as much time as possible with each other before he leaves. Also, we start our PT (physical traning) etc with the recruiter tomorrow :thumbup: So we will get in shape before boot camp. Well, i got to go now.


----------



## motherofboys

Aw thats nice that you get to spend some time together. What is up with that cm though? Have you ever had that much before? I mean obviously its too early if your only 5dpo to be anything.


----------



## samanthax

Evening girls!

I checked my CM, its eggwhite high and white? open.. and kinda soft? 
x


----------



## motherofboys

EWCM, with a high open and soft cervix? You are at your most fertile and probably about to O. 

AFM The witch got me today! Giving another 6 day LP! Going to start B6 to lengthen my LP. Explains why its taken so long this time though.


----------



## samanthax

sorry to here motherofboys! :(

I had mild cramping this morning.. 
and i also forgot to mention.. i sstarted spotting last weekend.. and A few spots yesturday...This is some werid cycle! as I have never had a weird one before!


----------



## motherofboys

That is very strange! I have heard of spotting very rarely when Oing or implantation spotting, and even spotting in pregnancy but not pre-O spotting.

Thanks I'm hoping this explains everything though and that once the B6 extends my LP I shouldnt have too much longer to wait.


----------



## samanthax

this is why im connfussed  

good luck! my dear,xx


----------



## boxxey

Morning ladies


----------



## AC1987

Good morning everyone! How are you all?? :) 

I miss my family! :( but aside from that I'm doing all right. 30 weeks yesterday... crazy!! where did the time go?


----------



## skyraaa

hey lovely ladies iv just got bk from seeing family in wales so not been on ina while hope u all are gd hopefully see some more bfps soon :) x

ashley wow 30weeks seems we r on the home stretch now:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley & skyraa-cant believe you are in 3rd tri already!

Samantha-wow what a weird cycle you are having. Im as confused about the spotting as you are.

Motherofboys-no i never experienced that before well actually once when i was sitting on the bed and it keot getting on my thighs so i dont know.

 AFM, well today im 7dpo and as you can see, my temp keeps dropping lower and lower. It is actually the lowest temp i have had during my cycle. Also, with that being said, FF dropped my CL to around 97.6 which is good i guess. I know i said i would like a bfp now but our recruiter said i i was to get pregnant right now, i would be discharged and thats not good. So dh and i have bought condoms and are going to use those until we are stationed back together and get to do whatever we want then. So right now, we are WTT. I dont know whats going on with my temps and hoping this isnt an implantation dip. Also, i have told my recruiter that I want to leave asap so lets see if i could leave before november because if i can it will benefit us because dh and i will advance around the same time, i can get in and be stationed quicker, and also i dont have to worry about slacking in exercise because i know i would be once dh leaves. Yesterday, was with the recruiter, dh and i start physical training thursday so thats good. Also, we went to celebrate our nephew's 18th birthday. So was pretty busy and tired from all the running around. So we shall see what tomorrow's temp looks like. Im cd35 and usually af.starts on cd36 so maybe thats whats going on and if thats the case, maybe i am further along in the tww than i think.


----------



## AC1987

aww wow Patrice I guess it would be a bad thing for you to get a bfp now, since of the timing and all. 

AFM.. I still feel like I'm not gaining enough :( Everyone keeps telling me I'm not eating enough or that I'm too small to be in 3rd tri. And I really don't want my midwife to lecture me on my weight when I go in next cause I know its really important for my baby to gain weight..


----------



## samanthax

I'm so confussed! 

Anyhow.. isit normal waking up really hot? when you fan is on to cold? is this a sign?

Patrice - Bless you! i was going to say it could be an a dip? the best thing to do is look on the Fertilityfriends.. and look for others with the same? I probs think your going to have a BFP.. now your WTT.. 
Good luck for thursday my dear! x


----------



## motherofboys

I couldnt get on yesterday. my internet was going mad and only loading facebook, even on my phone and hubbys laptop! i was going crazy! not much happening here cd3, have started my b6.


----------



## samanthax

Motherofboys- what is B6? x


----------



## motherofboys

vitamin b6 it has many uses one of which is to lengthen the luteal phase which is what i'm taking it for


----------



## jb77

Hello ladies! I really could use a luagh. I am so stressed out about ttc. I just cant seem to get pregnant. We have been trying very long only since april but our first babies it was no problem, but for some reason now it is just not happening. I have been feeling my cervix and feeling for mucus but I just am so confused. We got togther ;) during what it felt like to be ovulation point my cervix was higher then it had been and my opening seemed to be more open. It feels slightly open all the time. Anyhow I never got that egg white mucus I am not sure why. I do get it though because I can recall having to wipe several times to get it off. Well I have been having so many symptoms but took a test today and it was a bfn.:( I am about 1 week from period I still have cervical mucus like white creamy but inside when you pull out its like watery sorry tmi. I also have this very odd bubbly feeling right side near sternum under rib cage. I am just so confused. Can anyone help? Oh Oh and my inner walls are pretty swollen its hard for me to check my cervix but i still can. My cervix is always pretty low??????? Am I normal


----------



## jb77

Oh and I am feeling slight lower back pain today. I am not sure if its period baby or possibly sitting on my butt to long looking up this crud :)


----------



## mzswizz

Just coming for a quick update. I am at work and just been pretty busy spending time with DH. FF has now put that i didnt ov. For now, thats a good thing because i dont need to get pregnant right now. Also, i told my recruiter i want to leave earlier than November so now i just wait and see if i can do that. Just been busy getting everything sorted out and just been exercising and spending time together.


----------



## sg0720

Ashley- congrats on making it to the 3rd tri (i know im a little late lol) how much weight have you gained total if you dont mind me asking?

Hayley- congratulations to you also for making it to the 3rd tri Both you ladies are almost to the finished line =]

samantha- i dont know if i would call it a sign because i have woken really hot even with a fan on but i hope it is for you!

Motherofboys- have you been to the doctor to get things checked out and see if they can do anything about your 6day LP?

jb- welcome. what confuses you about cervical mucous maybe we can help. and to increase it try to drink more water for starters. and i think we are all normal and abnormal in our own way (not in a bad way lol) fx that you get your bfp and what your feeling is not AF

AFM- I am gearing up to ovulate. a bit excited about it lol....i have one issue...my son sleeps in our bed and i need to get him out of there just for a little bit so we can have our time to BD lol....when we take him out he wakes up and comes right back...i was thinking maybe bringing his bed in our room and having him sleep in that.....were pretty quiet when we BD and we know when he is out so that he doesnt see anything at all!! i just hope he will sleep in his bed ((My fault he sleeps in our bed i been sleeping with him since he was newborn Ive learned my lesson for baby 2 lol)) =D

If i missed anyone sorry how are you?


----------



## AC1987

Hey Sarina, too little in my opinion that or my scale is broken. I will get weighed tomorrow at my midwife appt. I was 110 at my last midwife appt and haven't budged up according to my scale. I'm supposed to be somewhere between 115-120. :wacko:


----------



## boxxey

Im so full of the cold....did anyone have this before their bfp im due to test on the 18/19


----------



## motherofboys

I have not been to the docs yet. Theres a couple of reasons, one being that they are going through a change of care trust or something I don't really understand. All I know is its super hard to get an appointment, the staff are almost entirely locums. They wont beek you an appointment today for say next tuesday, you have to phone every day and hope they can slot you in, and as I can only do tuesday and thursday mornings it makes things even more difficult. And tons of people have been complaining about the service they have received there atm. Also as I'm still breastfeeding and I never had this problem in the past when not breastfeeding, and the short lp can be caused by low progesterone which can be caused by the breastfeeding hormone. The doctor is most likely to just tell me to wean my son and come back if I'm still experiencing problems afterwards. So as I'm in the process of weaning now anyway I figured I'd wait until his weaned and they have sorted their issues out and normal service has resumed then if its still short I'll go in. But for now I'm just going to take a reasonable dose of B6 to see if that will make any difference


----------



## sg0720

ashley- good luck tomorrow i hope you have gained some more weight (if thats what they want) and with my son i only gained 25lbs thats the minimum they wanted me to gain

Boxxey- some women have gotten a cold before there bfp good luck to you too

motherofboys- have you tried the nipples for bottles that are really soft almost like the real thing if not maybe give that a shot with you baby to help wing em off maybe once you stop and get some of that hormone back you will get your BFP =]


----------



## samanthax

Twinges in my leftside of tummy?
whats that all about x


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies i kno iv not been around enuf wish i had the internet at home. But just 'tuned in' lol and i see ashley uv not gained any weight... I havent either in around a month. When i got measured at the mw i hadnt grown either. Was sent for a growth scan but all was normal! Maybe our babies have gotten bigger but we have lost a lil weight in ourselves. Hope ur baby is growing well too! X


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: I get another ultrasound today!! So excited!! but errmm.. I hafta have my GD test first.. so baby is gonna be HYPER! :haha: Ahh well maybe this time the baby won't be sleeping and I'll actually get some pictures.


----------



## motherofboys

Yay for pictures


----------



## AC1987

Hmmph! Didn't make the baby move at all. Again stubborn with hands over face... :wacko: but yea the drink was fine I doubt I have GD. However I did get sorta lectured on my weight.. basically I got told that I hafta gain 5 pounds in 2 weeks or I will be considered high risk :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd38 and my temp is still low at 97.21. Seems like AF is on her way here. Hoping its sooner rather than later. As you can tell from my chart, my temps dropped very low and have stayed that way. So far, i am only getting loads of creamy cm and thats about it. Also, dh and I have been committed to dtd with protection. We really dont need any oopsies right now. Yesterday, DH and I went to our first DEP meeting/PT and did alot of drills etc. We did have fun, I must admit. Im still waiting on my recruiter to see if I can leave earlier than November to boot camp. Next week is my last week at the library before I start my new job :happydance: Im happy because my boss has been giving me hell ever since I put in my two week notice. Oh and DH resigned from his job like a week ago :thumbup: Im going to not be on as much seeing that DH will be leaving soon and we want to spend some QT together also these 2 weeks are going to be hectic with all the cleaning and preparing for him to leave. So im going to check in from time to time. Well thats it for me.


----------



## sg0720

Ashley- do you drink milk? i ask because once i started drinking the Vitamin D (red cap) milk i started to gain more weight i dont like to drink milk but i did it to gain some weight and it worked so maybe give that a try if you can handle it


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, good luck with everything!! :flower: I hope you'll still have time to pop in and leave us a message :) 


Sarina, yes once getting pregnant I switched to full fat milk and drink about 1-2 glasses a day, plus I put it in my tea or cereal. Also 2 months ago I started taking those breakfast carnation drinks on top of all the meals and snacks I've been eating. I've always had a fast metabolism though so it seems no matter how much I'm eating it just keeps getting processed :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lol. thats not always a bad thing but i guess it kind of is when your pregnant and trying to gain weight..maybe put your self on bed rest for a week and eat all day long lol =P...hmm if i come up with any ideas to try ill let you know =]


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-thanks and will do.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello ladies,
Hope you are all well. 
I had my home midwife come round this evening for my 16 week appointment. We got to hear the heartbeat again, amazing!!
She told me my blood group is A negative, if my oh is A positive then I will need to have an injection called Anti D. Has anyone else been through this? Apparentely the general population is 15% RHD negative, I'm a minority!!


----------



## sg0720

Blondi there have been a lot of women who get that and some may have to get injections or something after the baby is born for future pregnancies only b cuz if the mom is neg n the baby is pos it can cause problems


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Sarina, my boyfriend is going to book a blood test this week to find out if he is A Positive. If he is I'll have the injection at 28 weeks and then when littl'un is born they will take a sample of its blood from the cord. If it is positive I'll have to have another injection, eek!!


----------



## sg0720

yeah if the mom is negative there is always that chance of the baby being positive. ( i only know this cuz i work in the lab lol...other wise i wouldnt have a clue)

How is everyone else?

AFM- im not getting very lucky on BDn this months isnt looking soo good..so far


----------



## mzswizz

susi-wonderful you got to hear the heartbeat. and i hear of alot of women having to get the Anti D shot. But they say its quick and painless so i wouldnt worry.

AFM, im cd39 today and my temp is staying in the 97.20s range. My temp today is 97.28. Hoping it means AF is going to jump start soon. I have been having watery cm for the past few days now though and i know and I know it isnt leftovers from dh's soldiers because we have been dtd protected for like a week now. So i dont know whats going on with that but will get to the bottom of it :haha: Maybe its because im drinking more water :shrug: Oh well. AF needs to come already because im already 3 days late of normal AF. Today, Im at work and get off at 6pm. Next week is my last week here at the library and then its off to my new job :happydance: Next week will be dh's last week with me before he goes off to boot camp that following week :cry: Im going to miss him but hopefully i get to leave earlier than November so atleast we get to finish around the same time. So its been pretty busy with everything and we already started cleaning up and packing everything so we are going to be prepared for once we leave. :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

awwwww patrice i think we all will miss you when you leave! fx AF comes for you. good luck to you and your husband 

AFM- i for got to tell you ladies that i lost 8.5 pounds i am now 115.5 and my ring fits again :D


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-will miss you ladies too!! and congrats on the weight loss. my dh has been working out and he has lost like 10lbs in 2 weeks :shock: i tell you, that guy is super man :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

LOL. how are you feeling about going to boot camp and all that are you a bit nervous? and how do you feel about no longer ttc for now


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls, 

How is everyone? I still have twinges on and off
went round my OH friends house.. and he just redone the wallpaper.. and i went past it..and it Riped a tad.. Kind of feel stuiped now.. x


----------



## sg0720

things are good how are you when are you able to test


----------



## samanthax

Im not to sure.. As i was late ovulating I think

But what does it mean to have brownish/darkyellow discharge?x


----------



## sg0720

could be IB or could be AF coming...or Old blood.


----------



## Blondiejay

Sarina, well done on losing weight!!!

Patrice, sorry I didn't comment on your news, how exciting joining the Navy. When your oh goes time will fly so fast, you'll see. 

Samantha, I had twinges when I fell pregnant!


----------



## AC1987

eeekk! Susi you're 17 weeks now!? Where'd the time go?!

Patrice if you ever need to talk we're all here for you! :hugs: Its tough being away from someone you love.. but keep yourself busy :) 

Samantha sounds like old blood.. not sure from what though :wacko:


AFM.... my in laws made an offer on a house :happydance: the bank owns it so I have a feeling they're gonna stick with the listing price, but we'll see :D I'm just really hoping this works out!! If it does then I'll be moving at 37-38 weeks pregnant YIKES! I'm freaking out a little about that. So I figure if its meant to be then after the inspection and everything we'll know for sure if we're getting it. Also! I'm 31 weeks today.. or 8 months! :wacko:


----------



## sg0720

ashely- good luck on the house and congrats on being 31 weeks. its amazing how these weeks are flying by your going to have your little peanut with you in no time =]


----------



## boxxey

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...alleryid=31109
This first one is cd25
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...alleryid=31269
This second one is cd 26

Today is cd 27 and all i have is cramps so far so who knows we will seewhat tonightand tomorrow brings


----------



## sg0720

those links arent working


----------



## boxxey

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=31269
Cd 26
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=31109
Cd 25 

Try those


----------



## samanthax

:bfp:!!!


----------



## sg0720

they worked the first pic does look liek an evap but the second picture i think i see a pink line fx for u


could you post a pic of that test a little bit further away?


----------



## sg0720

samanthax said:


> :bfp:!!!

you got a bfp????????


----------



## samanthax

Yeh hun :D.. Nice fathers day for Keelan!


----------



## sg0720

awesome congratulation!!! do you have a pic of the test ((i like seeing BFPS lol))


----------



## boxxey

No i dont :-( but as soon ss i test in the morning ill post a pic.....congrats on the bfp hope your bean is suppppppppper sticky


----------



## boxxey

Ill try and load it from my cell phone it doesnt usually let me.......i thought i deleted ot but i found it


----------



## samanthax

thanks, 

I need to ask a question though: 
Me and keelan had sex earlier.. (half 11) I went for a wee about half 2.. do you think it would of hav any effects of test.. just incase of the sperms? or... im okay?


----------



## sg0720

okay you could send it to your email and then save it on your computer also =]


----------



## sg0720

samanthax said:


> thanks,
> 
> I need to ask a question though:
> Me and keelan had sex earlier.. (half 11) I went for a wee about half 2.. do you think it would of hav any effects of test.. just incase of the sperms? or... im okay?

i think you are okay. and its a true BFP


----------



## samanthax

:D


----------



## sg0720

beautiful


----------



## samanthax

love it! <3


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Samantha....congratulations girl! Such great news! 

Boxxey, fingers crossed for your tests too.


----------



## boxxey

Ok try looking at this.....its the same test just didnt zoom
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=31453


----------



## boxxey

Sam thats a beautiful bfp


----------



## sg0720

i still see the pink line and idont have to squint i hope this is a BFP for you


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats Sam
Boxxey the 2nd test does look pink, FX'd you get a clearer line tommorrow
Patrice we will miss you and would love to see an up date on how you guys are getting on when its possible. Perhaps your late because of rushing around and being so busy preparing to say goodbye to DH etc It may have had a stress effect on your body even if you don't feel that stressed.
AFM AF has left, more opks have arrived and so has my preseed. 1st month with preseed


----------



## sg0720

good luck i hope the preseed works for you


----------



## boxxey

Ill post a pic tomorrow if af doesnt show


----------



## Blondiejay

Samantha, what a lovely line congratulations to you both. On fathers day too, lovely. 

Boxxey, looks like a line to me. Can't wait to see tomorrows test. Fingers crossed.

Ashley, I can't believe you are nearly there already. Time really is flying! I'm just starting to show a bit now. :0)


----------



## AC1987

omg took me FOREVER to find this topic.. had no idea they had moved it to groups :haha: I was like.. it couldn't have been deleted right?! Been searching for the past 2 days..

So how is everyone? 

I'm still on my mission to gain weight, hoping for a pound and a half - 2 pounds by the end of this week :haha:


ps... congrats to the new bfpers!!


----------



## boxxey

Ok so still no af........lots of cramps bad ones but no af and no spotting....clear blue digi says BFN :'(


----------



## motherofboys

I hear a lot of people get BFN on digis even with clear BFPs on other tests so I wouldnt worry too much about that just yet


----------



## sg0720

i would wait and test with frer.

i need a little bit of help.

IF i ovulate on the 20th 21st or the 22nd. What are the best days to have sex? (with an average 37day cycle)

IF i ovulate on the 24th what are the best days to have sex lol? (with average 40day cycle)


If i ovulated on the 21st? what are the best days to have sex? (with average 36day cycle)


All of my calenders tell me different so im just listening to my body trying to have enough sex....we BD yesterday the 17th

thanks in advanced


----------



## AC1987

sarina, I would just do every other day starting from like 4 days before you think you may ovulate, to about 2-3 days after you think you stopped. :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

As a general rule I think you want to do it everyday or every other day for 4/5 days before O, the day of O and the day after, just to be sure. I'd start today and DTD every day/ every other day until the 25th or until you know you have O'd. Just to cover all basis


----------



## sg0720

I bd yesterday, but i will try to BD today again...and then 21st 23rd 25th maybe 27th.....im doing to do my best LOL i hope i can join you ladies with a BFP


----------



## boxxey

Still no af im never late.......in 7 months i have had 6 cycles that r 27 days and 1 thats was 28 days i always spot brown from cd 25 till af starts.......today is cd28 and nothining but a wee bit of pink yeserday but i check cm myself


----------



## boxxey

Ok just went to the restroom and spotting is pale brown so i thinkvyhe witch is on her way


----------



## sg0720

Awww fx I hope he isnt


----------



## sg0720

I hope she isnt**


----------



## motherofboys

Hope its not AF hun


----------



## boxxey

It is :'(


----------



## motherofboys

I'm sorry


----------



## boxxey

Its all good......im hoping to wait till after our long weekend the end of July


----------



## AC1987

that sucks boxxy!!


AFM well this day just turned sour for me :( Of course right after WE make an offer for an house 5 other people come along to make an offer so bank is giving it to highest bidder by tomorrow evening :( I know we're gonna lose it. I give up.. seriously I just wanna live SOMEWHERE I'm so sick of this house hunting.


----------



## samanthax

hey girls!

how are you?
what you been doing?x


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hey all

Boxxey, sorry af got you :(

Ashley, I hope this house hunting business sorts itself out.....it's stressful enough as it is, let alone when you're preggers!

Sam, loving your ticker! Exciting times! Have you told anyone or are you going to wait?

Well, this week the morning sickness has really kicked in! I've not actually been sick but the nausea is horrendous! I was meant to go in to work for overtime today but cancelled. I'm led in bed feeling soooo guilty right now but I guess they will understand when they all know!

Last night I couldn't stomach a cooked dinner but oh cooked himself fishcakes. I told him not to say anything to me about them as the smell was making me want to hurl and if he spoke about his food I would vomit! He said, ok. 2 seconds later he says 'I thought these fishcakes had a runny sauce in the middle'. Argh! He got an nimpressed look from me! Even typing that has made me feel bleurgh! Men!


----------



## AC1987

Hey Samantha, are you gonna wait a week before seeing the doc to confirm? Or have you been already? :) I hope its a sticky one :flower:


Sarah, I know! If it wasn't for this baby coming I wouldn't be stressing so bad, but the fact is theres really no room at our apt, I mean we could manage if we HAD to for a month or 2 but I've had my heart set on baby having its own room :( But looks like that won't happen at the moment..


----------



## boxxey

Well im still only spotting brown thought af would have been hete by now......im now cd 29 of a 27 day cycle and in lots of pain so ill see what happens today


----------



## sg0720

sarah- i hope the nausea feeling eases up a bit for you.

ashley- i know the house hunting can be stressful we are waiting to hear back with more information as to what is going on with his grandparents house that we want to buy..and we havent heard anything yet. we also live in an apartment and our lease is coming up so were kinda rushed to know if were going to stay or go.

boxxey- hopefully you will feel better soon. good luck

samantha- how are you feeling.

AFM- not much going on here we didnt BD last night but tonight is a must so he better be ready idc if he is tired or not =]. well yesterday i went and bought his wedding ring. we dont have a date set exactly but i figured why not buy it when i can well other then that..


----------



## sg0720

ladies..i think i might have ovulated already... =/ maybe like the 13th or 14th because those 2 days i had stretchy cm and cramps...and today my CM is white not thin or stretchy...is it possible i could have ovulated so early?


----------



## boxxey

I would say u did


----------



## sg0720

if i did i am def. out...and how could i ovulate so early? it was 10 or 11 days after my period ended


----------



## boxxey

Some women o on cd 10


----------



## sg0720

wow so mayb that is why i havent got pregnant because i never would have thought i would ovulate so early...and my LP would be so long...??

it would have been cd 16 or 17


----------



## boxxey

May be try bd'ing every other day fron cd 8 to cd 18


----------



## sg0720

its hard to get my OH to BD like that because he technically doesnt want to try for a baby...if it happened hed accept it..but he doesnt want to try...

but i can try to do that


----------



## boxxey

:-D i hope it works out i have been trying since Dec 2011


----------



## samanthax

December is such a long time!


----------



## AC1987

it took 6 months before my DH agreed that we'd ttc.. but then I got pregnant before hand :D I mean I would try but without him knowing :p


----------



## sg0720

I've been trying for about 2 years now...my ohs been ntnp n thinks if it happens it happens...my cm is thinning out sooo hopefully I didn't ovulate sorry to b confusing lol but that's my body for ya lol


----------



## sg0720

hows it going ladies?


----------



## AC1987

Pretty good... waiting to hear back from the realtor if the bid we made was high enough. I'm guessing no since its taken so long and no answer :wacko:

Thinking I might try to convince my DH to get me some milkshakes from Mcdonalds as I hear they're high in calories :haha:


----------



## sg0720

yes! that is a good idea to help you gain weight


----------



## ready4family

AC1987 said:


> Pretty good... waiting to hear back from the realtor if the bid we made was high enough. I'm guessing no since its taken so long and no answer :wacko:
> 
> Thinking I might try to convince my DH to get me some milkshakes from Mcdonalds as I hear they're high in calories :haha:

I'm not sure where you live, but GNC or even Walmart has those protein bars that have up to 500 calories in them, and protein is great for energy : )


----------



## samanthax

today i will be going to back the the hospital for one more bloods and blood result to see whats going on..I might ask to see if i can have a sixweeks scan can i do that? x


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all

Any house news Ashley?

I had my booking in appointment this morning! Starting to feel a bit more real now, although the morning sickness has been helping with that too! The midwife was really nice. I've opted to give birth at my local birthing centre which is midwife led and, after the booking in appointment, I'm glad I've gone for that option.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## AC1987

Nope no house news grrr... still don't know if its a yes or no. I'm thinking its a no since its been so long.. but then I'm not sure if we're supposed to contact the realtor to ask the bank or if the bank will contact our realtor if its a yes or no.. but we looked online and found 2 other houses we're interested in seeing so prehaps next week we'll see those if the bank says no to this one.


But aside from that wow 6 weeks already Sarah, I remember in the early stages of my pregnancy each week felt like a month.. its quite insane how fast its really all gone by! Still can't believe in 2 months I'll be giving birth :wacko: 

However i feel like I'm carrying a grabby octopus inside me... aaahhhh like as much as its reassurring feeling movement its quite uncomfy at times :haha:


----------



## sg0720

samantha- it wouldnt hurt to ask..

sarah- that is good news. happy to hear you getting those things all settled and in order

ashley- yes it can be very uncomfortable lol....how is the weight gain coming along?

AFM- no idea when i ovulated hoping this this week so i BD the 17th 20th and i am going to try to bd today too and the 23rd and the 22nd if im lucky lol


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd44 and still no sign of AF. dh and I had an oopsie a few days ago and my temp went back up to 97.57 this morning. So got to see how the days progress in temps. Also I have some major news....my recruiter called and my ship date is now July!!!! :happydance: So thats means DH and I will go through boot camp around the same time :thumbup: So everything is working out on our end. Nothing else to really report so far.


----------



## motherofboys

Feeling good here. Not keeping track too well of the days. Think I'm CD 11 but I don't O till around day 19/20. I'm an impatient person and usually waiting for O drives me insane but I'm really not bothered and just enjoying DTD for fun rather than thinking of it as baby making because I know being so far from O I'm not going to get pregnant from it LOL I'm feeling very positive, maybe not for this month as I don't think the B6 will lengthen my LP that much in the 1st month, but for the future and just think I know one day it will happen and I just have to sit back and wait.
You can bet that in 2 weeks time I wont be saying the same thing LMAO


----------



## sg0720

mzswizz said:


> AFM, im cd44 and still no sign of AF. dh and I had an oopsie a few days ago and my temp went back up to 97.57 this morning. So got to see how the days progress in temps. Also I have some major news....my recruiter called and my ship date is now July!!!! :happydance: So thats means DH and I will go through boot camp around the same time :thumbup: So everything is working out on our end. Nothing else to really report so far.

thats awesong that your ship date is now in July. Are You sure your not pregnant? have you tested at all?


----------



## sg0720

motherofboys said:


> Feeling good here. Not keeping track too well of the days. Think I'm CD 11 but I don't O till around day 19/20. I'm an impatient person and usually waiting for O drives me insane but I'm really not bothered and just enjoying DTD for fun rather than thinking of it as baby making because I know being so far from O I'm not going to get pregnant from it LOL I'm feeling very positive, maybe not for this month as I don't think the B6 will lengthen my LP that much in the 1st month, but for the future and just think I know one day it will happen and I just have to sit back and wait.
> You can bet that in 2 weeks time I wont be saying the same thing LMAO

lol. fx for you this cycle we need to kick our bodies butts and they need to understand that we need our BFPS lol :thumbup:


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls!
well after a 4hours off crapping myself withthe result
the nurse called: on tuesday it was 240.. and yesturday it was 560 (something like that)
she said i can have scan on monday to see if its in the right place :D

then after that m going to try and switch hospital's :D 
xx


----------



## sg0720

samantha- thats awesome!

AFM--i am really mad at my OH....I am soooooo tired of getting denied to BD.....im sick of it i fell like i wish i had a normal guy who wanted to BD with his fiance like any normal person...WTF this is not the way to start off the day....:cry: this is not the first time i have gone through this 

during my fertile time roughly the 17th-the 24th 25th...i have only BD the 17th and the 20th......((possible ov dates 20, 21, 22 or 24)) not sure exactly what one so trying to be safe...and i tired to have sex this morning and he said NO!!!!!


----------



## AC1987

Patrice thats great news! Wow thats like next month!! You'll be missed!

Samantha, sweet! :D I hope you get pics of the scan to show us :)


Sarina, oh my DH went through a phase like that, and its much worse with me being pregnant. I think its just hollywood that says guys wanna have sex all the time. That, unless we have guys with low sex drives. Seriously, don't feel too bad :hugs: Last year my whole honeymoon was sexless, if that makes you feel any better :p Also guys just think getting pregnant is easy, which it is for some people but not everyone is able to get pregnant just by having it once a month :p 


AFM... still no news on house, kitty not feeling too well, and stupid scale still shows me at my same weight :( And I'm even making an effort to eat the full 2200 calories a day!! So if this doesn't work maybe I'll ask to speak to a dietician or something.


----------



## samanthax

Yeah im too excited! I just need to explain to them, That seems im moving i need to be transfered to a diffrent hospital.. 

I don't know if i need to confirm with the doctors still?x


----------



## sg0720

Ashley- hopefully ur scale is wrong lol and I don't talk to him about baby stuff or anything anymore I just want to have fun sex n I've told him to mayb get some blood work done n he said he is fine so idk I just hope I'm already pregnant lol and didn't ovulate early early


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies

I finally have ewcm I'm so excited LOL so I didn't ovulated the 13th or 14th of this month


----------



## motherofboys

I have quite a dark but not positive opk. I'm excited that this may mean I will be Oing earlier than usual and a good sign that the B6 has done something. Still just going with the flow atm


----------



## samanthax

good luck girls! x


----------



## mzswizz

sam-congrats on the pregnancy!!

any births happened yet?

AFM, im cd46 today and i had a temp spike to 97.76. If my temp continues to stay in the 97.7s, then FF will have my ov day as yesterday which is a good and a bad thing because dh and I had another oopsie last night. Hoping we didnt catch the egg but i doubt it because we dtd almost at midnight so i think we missed the chance...well thats what im hoping. Now about the Navy....my new ship date is july 23rd so i will see dh during boot camp. And today is my last day at the library :happydance: My job has also changed with the Navy...now i will be in the aviation field :thumbup: So now just awaiting the boot camp date. Its funny how my ship date is my doc appt date :dohh: Well atleast I get to see dh hopefully on our 3 yr anniversary date during boot camp. Now i have to see what my temps do in the following 2 days.


----------



## sg0720

i hope you and you husband do get to see each other on your anniversary.

afm- i had ewcm yesterday and i have clear stretchy cm today...got turned down 2x to have sex...have a feeling im already out :(


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-dont give up just yet. You can have the fertile cm a few days leading up to ov so you never know. Also boot camp is co-ed so we get to be around each other, just not sleeping in the same corridors.


----------



## sg0720

That's awesome partice and we got to bd before work  so I have bd the 17 20 and 23rd I hope I caught that egg


----------



## samanthax

thank you patrice, :) 

good luck sg0720
x


----------



## sg0720

thanks. how are you feeling do you feel pregnant yet


----------



## samanthax

No not yet, i think i will feel it if i had a bump,
Ive been eatting so much though!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? Congrats on your pregnancy Sam.
How is boot camp going for you Patrice? How did the bloodwork turn out for you?
How you catch your eggy this month Sarina. Ewcm sounds positive.

Dont think I ever officially announced my pregnancy here. As of today, I am 13 weeks pregnant. Seems like time is passing slowly though. I will be going on a 1 week vacation on Monday! Yay! Anyone have summer plans?


----------



## samanthax

hello_kitty! 13 weeks pregnant and you did not say!
congratulations!


----------



## hello_kitty

samanthax said:


> hello_kitty! 13 weeks pregnant and you did not say!
> congratulations!

Thanks! Are you having any ms yet?


----------



## samanthax

nope, badly waiting for it though x


----------



## hello_kitty

I started having ms at around 6 weeks. Mine was only at night though and I hated it! Thankfully it went away at 10 weeks. Hope your pregnancy goes smoothly!


----------



## samanthax

thank you, i keep getting cramps is that normal?x


----------



## sg0720

congrats kitty! and thanks i hope i did i worked hard to have sex on the right days lol

sam yes it is normal your body is making room for baby =]


----------



## hello_kitty

sg0720 said:


> congrats kitty! and thanks i hope i did i worked hard to have sex on the right days lol
> 
> sam yes it is normal your body is making room for baby =]

I'm waiting to hear your bfp announcement next! Fingers crossed for you!

Sam - as Sarina mentioned, it is very normal. This is my first baby and I started having cramping at 4.5 weeks. I freaked out and thought it would result in a mc like last time. Kept pestering my nurse about it and she said its just the uterus stretching. It subsided at around 8 weeks. Now, I rarely get it anymore. It just feels like I'm carrying a rock in there at times.


----------



## sg0720

thanks i hope so. and i dont have any summer plans really we will be going to the wisconsin dells july 27-29th so that will be fun..other then that i enjoy working at my new job and things how have things been for you? havnet heard from you in a while =]


----------



## hello_kitty

sg0720 said:


> thanks i hope so. and i dont have any summer plans really we will be going to the wisconsin dells july 27-29th so that will be fun..other then that i enjoy working at my new job and things how have things been for you? havnet heard from you in a while =]

Sounds fun! Glad you are enjoying ur new job. I really hate mine at times. I've been ok. Been occupied lately so havent been on here much.


----------



## sg0720

Yeh so what is your story up to getting pregnant I remember u were ttc did u do ne thing different the month u got pregnant


----------



## hello_kitty

sg0720 said:


> Yeh so what is your story up to getting pregnant I remember u were ttc did u do ne thing different the month u got pregnant

I just tempted. My temps were very wacky though, I didnt see an obvious rise so dont know how or when I got pregnant really. I got the doctor scratching his head too. Based on my dates, I got pregnant 2 weeks after I was supposed to. Its our miracle baby though because hubby and I both agreed that if it didnt happen this month we will hold it off for another 2 years. I was going to go on bc pills the next day but found out I was pregnant that night.


----------



## sg0720

awwwww that is amazing. congrats again im happy for you. when is your due date


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks! My due date is 12/29.


----------



## sg0720

awww that will be a great christmas present


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations Hello_Kitty, that's great news!!!

I'm 18 weeks today, I looked at my belly this morning while I was in bed and could see littl'un poking out! Its so small i could fit my hand over it. 

Sam, I didn't have any ms at all, the odd time I felt a little bit queasy but that's it. You maybe one of the lucky ones!!


----------



## samanthax

Maybe, girls im kinda worried 
N2O (laughing gas) I had balloons 5 of them, I'm looking on the net and its says it could cause birth defect.. I did stop when I pasted out twice.. I'm such a twat.


----------



## sg0720

what did you do with the balloons to pass out?


----------



## AC1987

She breathed it in! Crazy Sam :p you should be more careful now that you're pregnant. Not saying don't have fun but do take care!


AFM ahhhh the pressure! My mother in law tells me this morning "Oh I made you a buncha baby clothes" me "Awww" then shes like "But they're pink.." ugghh I can't help it if I end up having a boy, I mean I would love a baby girl but hey if I have a boy then great too :p


----------



## sg0720

lol maybe she has a feeling your having a girl. and Happy 32 weeks...your almost to the finished line =]

Afm i think i have officially ovulated so now i can relax...

Edit: I think I did ovulate yesterday because today my cm is still clear but with white like lotion and it is no longer stretchy I hope I did since we bd yesterday 

What u gurls think just from knowing about my cm


----------



## samanthax

I breathed it in, Im just worried as it says that i could have birth defect?

apprently folic acid prevents and ive been taking it for a week staight? x


Oh and im making a new account ill be back soon! x


----------



## sg0720

Alright I think u will be fine just don't do it again lol


----------



## samanthax

thanks, making a new account!x


----------



## josephine3

Sam u crazy! I love that stuff but not while pregnant ! I wudnt worry as isnt it the same thing they put in gas and air tho? I miss u ladies hope ur all okay! Will try and get to a computer soon and catch up properly but sam u amused me there lol xx


----------



## AC1987

Hey Jo, miss seeing your posts here! Hope you're doing well!!


GAH! my dh is driving me batty I seriously feel like screaming at him but can't cause we're at the in laws. Hes just ignoring me mostly.. like I'm exhausted and wanna go home and hes just being a lazy butt watching tv.. its his stupid fault for staying up super late watching tv.
Also anytime I complain about a pregnancy symptom hes all like "You're the one who wanted it" And then when I hafta pee really bad hes all like "You should be doing your exercises" im sorry but having like 3-4 pounds on my bladder makes me need to pee!! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

hello_kitty-congrats on your pregnancy!!!!!

time is really flying for all you prego ladies!!


AFM, well this is a surprise. My temp did a spike from 97.74 to 97.94 :shock: Thats the highest my temp has been so far. Also tomorrow's temp could be as low as 97.3 and I would get my crosshairs. Well, this was a VERY delayed ov cycle. Just keeping my fxed that we didnt catch that egg this time. Just want to wait until we are stationed to go back to ttc and dont want to get discharged and have to wait to start the Navy process from the beginning all over again. DH and I dtd protected this time. We really arent trying to have another oopsie moment and we even put the condoms on the nightstand :haha: Well, right now dh and I are just spending time together and we are cleaning up and packing so we will have everything in order before we leave :thumbup: We are also having a friend stay with us starting tomorrow until DH leaves for boot camp and we are helping him with the Navy process because he wants to join also :thumbup: So everything is going good on my end. And i start my new job tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## sg0720

patrice- good luck to you guys. and that would be really amazing if you caught that egg when you dont want to right now until you guys are settle the way things work...

ashley- grab ur hubby and tell him lets go lol just kidding...hopefully he will be a little more understand about the way ur feeling and how the baby defintiely does push on your bladder

AFm--i think i am 1dpo..because i have a good feeling i may have ovulated yesterday....so ill go with that for now lol


----------



## samanthax

thanks girls :)

Im not aloud to make a new account :(

But hope everyone is well x


----------



## mzswizz

samantha-how come you're not allowed? And you can just talked with the Administrator if you want to change your name etc.

Sarina-we are only a day apart in the tww :thumbup:

AFM, well im 3dpo today finally! And my temp is 97.75. So it stayed high today. This is the 3rd time FF confirmed ovulation but this time, i got the solid crosshairs so let's see what happens. Im pretty sure im not pregnant because i have sore nipples. I've had them since 1dpo and as we all know, at first i thought it was a pregnancy symptom for me but lately it turned into AF symptom. So im thinking AF is on her way just a little delayed. Now AF is due on either July 4th or July 5th. If i did conceive, my edd would be my best friend's birthday which is March 15th. But we shall see. Well got to get ready because I start my new job today.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all

Jo nice to see you back...hope you're good?

Patrice, good luck for today....you have one busy life at the moment!

Sarina, yay 2ww!

Well the ms and tiredness is really kicking in! All I want todo is sleeeeep! Finding it hard to be bright and breezy around people at the moment where I'm so tired. They must think I'm a right miserable cow at the moment!

Also, I'm struggling with feeling guilty about my work situation :( I only work part time.....I worked full time from the age of 16 til last year when I was 31 and my last job caused me so much stress I jacked it in and went part time. The thing is I know I'm lucky that I can work part time, especially at the moment, but I'm just having terrible guilt trips over it. My good friend gave up dog grooming at 36 weeks pregnant and she was full time and my other friend is a full time teacher and pregnant. I have a lot of admiration for them and anyone who's working full time and pregnant coz I struggle on my measly part time hours. Does anyone else only work part time?


----------



## sg0720

patrice- somehow our cycles found each other again:haha: i hope this is it for me ive worked hard this cycle and was very persistent with my OH to bd

Sarah- dont feel guilty for working part time- at least your working and thats what counts with my first i worked as a CNA and i was so scared of hurting the baby with the heavy lifting and things so i went to being on call and bearly worked at all so working part time is awesome. this time around when i get pregnant i will working until the day i go into labor lol and god for bid i get put on bed rest for a few reasons i have a 2.5 year old so i dont know how that would work, and i couldnt lay in bed 24/7 lol so even then i would try to work and do something small lol but once again dont feel guilty :hugs:

AFM- im feeling fine about 2dpo today and yesterday i had a terrible headache i have been getting them alot lately and i was sick to my stomach at work i had to force myself to eat cuz i felt like throwing up (doubt pregnancy related) but they let me go a half hour early and my OH picked me up and i was telling him how crappy i felt and the first thing that came to his mind was pregnancy he was like i hope you get ur period soon lol (he was laughing) im like well i dont. he doesnt know that i just ovulated and we have a whole 2weeks maybe 3 if my AF is being stupid lol or i am actually pregant..but iwoke up this morning and my stomach is a bit unsettled but maybe its because i just need to eat something :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Hi again guys!

Patrice I dont know how you do it you do have such a busy busy life!! I think you're crazy for going off to the navy like that but if thats what you want then go for it, I really hope it works out and you can fall pregnant just at the right time to get your lil family going once you're settled.. I really admire you I couldnt take on all that!

Sarah Lou I also only work part time 2 days a week and have already gone on maternity leave - everyone keeps telling me at 33 weeks its 'a bit early' but its really up to you how long you feel you can work for.. I hated working full time it really got me depresssed - even at a job I love at a nursery. Try not to feel bad altho its hard when people seem to look down on you for it. I think they're just jealous!! Who wants to work full time really?! If you can afford it it makes perfect sense - you will be happier, less stressed and less tired and achy for your pregnancy!

Ashley and Hayley I miss you guys!! i just wish we had the internet at home! Tho I've finally figured out how to get the mobile version on my phone but using the internet on that sends the tv signal wacky!! So pretty annoying!!
How are you both feeling? Excited? Scared? Achy?! I am all of these!! cant believe its gone so quick..

I cant remember if I said proper congrats to samantha, sarah lou and hello kitty so BIG CONGRATS on your pregnancies - you girls need tickers so we can see how far along you all are!

:dust: to all of you egg-chasers!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Sarah-thanks work was pretty okay.

Sarina-yes, our cycles tend to always find each other :haha:

Jo-yes i have became pretty busy but i have learned to manage and its a good thing we are joining the Navy because now we can start a family without worrying about financials and medical etc. :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

patrice- i am excited to be in the 2ww i have a good feeling but then another part is like how could i get so lucky lol


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-i agree with you. Im happy im in the tww. Atleast now i can pinpoint when af will be due. But with the two oopsies we had, im not sure what to expect :haha:


----------



## sg0720

yeah. and with your high temps you were talking about...what if you are indeed pregnant lol then i think if i dont get pregnant this cycle i might have to join the navy and see if that would work for me ((lol just kidding)


----------



## AC1987

Hi Ladies :)

Hey Jo... yes I'm excited and nervous, still haven't found a place to move into :( I dont have my bag packed for the hospital yet, I think I'd give my DH heart failure if I went looking at pads now for when I'm bleeding after giving birth :haha:

Patrice, I guess I hope you aren't pregnant... since it would be bad timing eh? But I do hope you fall pregnant at the right time :D 


Hayley!! where are you??

Sarah, don't feel bad, I can't even work when I'm not pregnant let alone full time, well I've worked before but I ALWAYS get sick and run down... I lost 5 pounds working fast food 2 years ago :wacko: and then was constantly getting pneumonia... 


Sarina I hope you get that bfp!! :D

AFM.. well bank finally rejected our offer so onto looking at more houses.


----------



## sg0720

ashley- thank you! and good luck to you finding a house i hope you find one soon and you really have me laughing about giving your DH heart failure for buy pads lol


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-:haha: that was funny about the navy comment :haha:

ashley-aww boo. hoping you find a place soon.


----------



## sg0720

lol. i am trying to make sure my OH is completely relaxed tonight when he comes home i wnat to try to BD again just to be sure i have every chance i do cuz i checked and i have a little CM up by my cervix and it is stretchy but only the cm by my cervix not the rest its just clear and wet
so i hope this works so we can BD lol


----------



## mzswizz

i know ov has passed for me because now my whole vagina is almost shut completely :rofl: I think its saying no more bd!!! :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Lmao ...i am done for a few days i am really sore inside. 

well ladies heres my final result of bdn for this cycle

june 3rd 4th 17th 20th 23rd and 25th come on bfp i wanted to bd the 25th too because when i checked my cervix i still had some stretch cm around it....not sure why that was


----------



## samanthax

wow! thats alot of baby making! 

hope you get your BFP!
x


----------



## AC1987

:haha: A part of me misses ttc and then another part really doesn't!! The stress of it I don't miss. But I miss the sex :haha:

Sarina, haha yes my dh even freaked out in the store a few months back when I was picking up a box of light days hes all like "Why are we in this section?!? You don't need these!!" and I'm trying to say as quietly as possible "Yes I need these, I still leak stuff even if its not blood :haha: " 

Yaayy its my hubbys bday today! He says we're not going out to eat cause we're saving money :p so I'm gonna buy alot of yummy food and make a meal. :D


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-hope you get a bfp this cycle.

Ashley-happy birthday to your dh. When it comes to pads, my dh will walk with me to the section and then disappear :rofl:

AFM, another day at work. I have to talk to my boss because we have a DEP meeting today at 3pm with our recruiters so lets see if i get to leave early. Also, im 4dpo today and my temp stayed at 97.75. I dont know if thats good or bad. Will see if tomorrow's temp drops like it normally does around 5-9dpo and then AF arrives shortly after. My nipples still hurt unfortunately so i had to wear a thin padded bra so it really doesnt rub up against them. My brother in law is throwing a going away part for dh, me and our nephew on Sunday so my family and his family are going to be there and friends. So im excited about that. Well thats it for now.


----------



## sg0720

samantha- thanks

ashley- happy birthday to you hubby. and my OH doesnt have a problem going with me in that section to buy its him buying them alone that there a bit of an issue lol

Patrice- thats nice of your family to throw all of you a going away party and fx you get a temp dip. but hey if you end up pregnant this cycle maybe it was meant to be for some reason

afm- im doing good. i had some moderate stomach pain/ cramping but i think that was due to the sex....3dpo today


----------



## AC1987

My latest bump pic taken today :D

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-06-26001019.jpg


----------



## sg0720

Awwww very cute


----------



## Blondiejay

Awwww what a neat bump!! Give it a couple of weeks and I'll post a pic x


----------



## samanthax

cute bump!

move into my house on friday kinda excited,
I'm eatting alot too x


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck Sam!

In the last week or so, I have become a lot more hungrier. But I'm making sure I eat healthy food...with the odd treat!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-lovely bump.

AFM, today im 5dpo and my temp did the opposite of what it usually does. My temp actually rose to 98.07 from 97.75. Usually my temp drops around 5-9dpo and then AF arrives but this time my temp dropped a little around 3-4dpo and rose again today.:shrug: We shall see what happens this cycle. Going to keep a watch on my chart. It would be nice to finally be able to start a family but im sooooo close to going into boot camp and starting everything that i just hope a bfp waits until we are stationed together. But whatever is in God's will is going to happen so now i just got to wait and see. Also dh and i are studying so we can become E-2 before we get into bootcamp so wish us luck on that. Well thats it for now. Oh and my nipples still hurt. They stand at attention even when they are not hard so i have no clue whats going on. I think they are broken :haha:


----------



## AC1987

aww I just looked at your chart Patrice and I'm sure you ovulated this time. 


Eeekkk my midwife appt is today, I'm so scared about weighing too little I'm filling up on water :haha: cause I would HATE to have gone through all this and then them tell me I'm high risk and will hafta see a doc :( 
So crossing my fingers I've gained ATLEAST 2 pounds!!


----------



## sg0720

patrice- good luck with the testing for the navy.

ashley- fx you gained at least 2 pounds...why are they so worried about your weight gain if the baby is doing good? and your only about 53days away form delivering possibly sooner if you little peanut wants to come early?

AFM- nothing exciting going on here have to work today lots of walking


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-gl on your appt and yes i think i o'd cd45 too.

Sarina-thanks.


----------



## sg0720

have you compared your chat to the ones that have gotten BFPs? j.w

edit:: what is the earliest BLOOD can detect at least level 5 of the hcg hormone? just wondering about that too


----------



## mzswizz

No i havent compared my chart. And you want to get the quantitative which tells you how much hcg you have. If hcg is under 5, they label it as not pregnant.


----------



## AC1987

Hey Ladies :)

Back from my midwife appt... I gained weight!! :happydance: So happy!! 
And Sarina, it was more of the baby was stealing my weight :p and so it would be a bad thing for me to weight less then what I was prepregnancy since I was already underweight by 10 pounds to begin with :wacko: 
But yeah I gained about 3 and a half pounds!! I don't hafta go back for another 3 weeks, I guess cause things are looking good. However I'm slight anemic so I need to start taking an extra iron supplement on top of my prenatals.


----------



## mzswizz

yay for gaining weight Ashley!


----------



## sg0720

congrats on gaining weight ashley.

AFM- 5dpo today...already..im not sure if i feel like time is going by fast or slow lol maybe thats a good thing..


----------



## AC1987

Its better when you don't realize it going by. Not sure which is worse the 1st weeks in the tww or the 2nd. Wow I don't know how girls with much longer cycles survive... :haha: yes that means you Patrice, I would go mad :dohh:


So today we're looking at more houses ooohh I hope one or two interest enough to get his parents here to make an offer. As it is I'm gonna be past full term by the time we actually OWN something.


----------



## mzswizz

Sarina-time is flying for me which means dh will be leaving soon. So time needs to slow down :haha:

Ashley-the only way i manage through a long cycle is being happy i can go swimming and do whatever i want and being able to dtd alot before next af comes :haha:

AFM, im 6dpo and my temp rose to 98.14 this morning. This chart is different than all my charts so far. I had a minut dip, i guess you can i had my fallback temp at 3-4dpo. Well i dont know if i can even label them as fallback temps because there wasnt a big difference. Well, so far my temps have been increasing instead of decreasing which im just watching carefully. I am going to start testing in 3 days. My body does its own thing so im expecting the unexpected because whenever i think it one thing, its always the opposite :haha: Well, ff gave me solid crosshairs so i am happy compared to the dashed crosshairs. My tww is going by pretty fast which is bad because that mean the days are flying by and that means soon dh will be leaving. He has 7 days left :cry: But i will see him in bootcamp 2 weeks later. :happydance: Yesterday, dh took his test to be an E-2 and he passed :happydance: So now im just waiting to take my test on Tuesday. I have been studying so now i just got to keep doing practice tests so i know it like the back of my hand. So i have increased cm, my nipples are still sensitive and my temps are rising. Right now, its leading to pregnancy but never know because i get sensitive nipples and increased cm regularly in the tww . The only difference is my temps are increasing instead of decreasing right now so we shall see. Maybe my LP will increase from 11 days. We shall see.


----------



## sg0720

Ashley good luck I hope u find a house today

Partice yeah that's the bad part about time flying is that ur hubby is leaving but u guys will be together before u know it


----------



## AC1987

aww try to spend every last moment with your DH patrice before he hasta go... well maybe he can tell you how it is since he'll be going first? :)


----------



## skyraaa

hey ladies :)

thought i shud check in, iv been so busy with everything atm i think iv started 2 nest already lol iv worn myself out today with the amount of housework iv done lol, i want time 2 hury really cant wait to meet my new lil lady although she needs 2 turn first lil monkey is breech lol 

hope u all ok il try make it on here more often im sure when my mat leave starts il b on here all the time lol 

xx


----------



## AC1987

Hayley!! Yes try to keep in touch with us.. I wanna know how it is when you go into labour :haha: I bet Jo will go first though.. I'm too chicken to go first :haha::haha:

AFM we saw one house that interest us, needs work however, but we'll see what the in laws say when they see it.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I'm a raspberry! Yay!

Hope you are all well?

Patrice I hope time slows down for you and Sarina I hope it speeds up for you! 

Hayley, nice to see you. When does your maternity leave start?

Ashley itreally hope you find the right house today. Good luck!

Did I mention I'm a raspberry?! Hehe!


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats on being a raspberry Sarah!!

AFM, I have decided to just resign from the job today because im leaving in a few weeks. I think this is the better choice because i would be able to focus more on promoting to E-2, studying and spending time with dh as much as possible before he leaves. This job has just been exhausting and by the time im home, i fall asleep so no time with dh so its the best choice. Now, im 7dpo today yay halfway through the 2ww ajd my temp rose again to 98.18. So im pretty sure this time, ov actually happened. And from looking at my chart, it looks like i dont have a progesterone issue for now so thats a good thing. So far my temps have only been increasing which i guess means my body is doing its job for the first time. And the addict in me did a.test which was neg which i thought it would be. The sensitive nipples are here but the feeling has decreased to mild. I only feel pain if i push hard on them so i think thats going away which most likely means AF will be here soon. Well thats what im hoping is going to happen anyways. No implantation dip, triphasic pattern as of yet but i just love how my chart looks this time and FF isnt confused this time :haha: So finally we are getting somewhere.


----------



## sg0720

hayley- hey nice to hear from you again. time seems to be flying by before you know it you will have you little girl in your arms.

ashely- good luck i hope your in laws like the house and thats the one you guys decide to get

sarah- congrats on being a raspberry 

patrice- good luck i hope that what your experiencing is AF but if it isnt then how exciting lol

afm- i am 6dpo today...not much going on boring i know lol...i have to work again today eh lol


----------



## motherofboys

I'm not sure what is going on here. I did another opk which is definately lighter, and I had the spot out break I usually get around O and those spots have cleared now. The last 2 months (only 2 charting) I have O'd on day 19 and 20 well today is day 19. CP is soft and slightly open and usually with in 2 days of O it drops down very low firm and closed so I'm assuming I'm going to O even later than usual and that I just had a surge with no O earlier in the month. I hope I'm not waiting too long I'm dying to see if the B6 worked. Still plenty of BD going on so shouldnt miss it even if its late


----------



## AC1987

I think I keep experiencing braxton hicks or something. But I keep feeling like my period is gonna come :( Like those really light light cramps and just the sensation somethings coming. baby is still moving around though. but ugh its worrying me a little.


----------



## sg0720

ashley- i wouldnt worry just yet. If those cramps get unbearable or get really bad to the point no matter what you do you cant ease the pain then i would call your doctor because those are real contractions. but its normal to feel it i felt it if i remember correctly around the same weeks you did at first but i was under stress so think that had something to do with it...but then i had braxton hicks again at 35weeks then the real deal was at 37weeks lol so this could be going on for a while 

AFM- 7dpo...happy to be almost in double digits lol...im feeling in a much better mood then i did yesterday...yesterday i was very emotional and had a good cry...couldnt help myself the last day or so i been feeling little pains here n there but im not thinking anything of it because my body is always doing something so i dont know if its new or normal well AF is due in 4-8days i think..


----------



## mzswizz

motherofboys-fxed you catch the egg.

ashley-im with sarina, im wouldnt worry unless its unbearable pains.

sarina-time is really flying in the tww. soon it wil be time for you to test.

AFM, im 8dpo and my temp is 98.12. I have noticed that my temps have been staying in the 98s lately so i take that as a good sign. Atleast, for the first time, my chart looks like an actual ovulation chart. Even though it took my body forever to get it right, it finally occurred and was successful. DH now has 5 more days before boot camp but he leaves in 4 more days to go to the hotel so in reality, he is leaving in 4 days :shock: Time just flew by. Well atleast we can spend as much time together before he goes..which we have been doing anyways and just relaxing. I shall be taking the test to be an E-2 on monday so im excited. Also, lately i have been getting increased cm which is normal for me in the tww but this time, it has really been alot than usual so i dont know whats going on and i have been have the sensitive nipples since 1dpo and it hasnt left yet ugh. Im just ready for the pain to leave because it really is uncomfortable for me. Also, i have been having dry mouth lately and dh told me that means i need to drink more water but when i do, it seems like it doesnt help :shrug: SO now i have to really increase my water intake. Well thats it for now.


----------



## AC1987

Either AF is gonna come with avengence Patrice or who knows maybe you're pregnant :wacko: cause that was one of the signs I got was the dry mouth! 


So I got a surprise baby shower thrown to me by my in laws was so NOT expecting it, I mean even while I was AT it I didn't know it was for ME :haha: cause my MIL told me that they were having a surprise bday party for my DH.. only apparently it wasn't :haha: so like I see a cake, didnt even go UP to it to see that its one with a cute little baby on or anything. omg.. I didn't know it was a baby shower til I saw the cake 1/4 way through it, I just kept wondering why EVERYONE was asking me when baby was due.


----------



## samanthax

hey girls sorry i haven't been online as much 
FINALLY i have moved house!
6 weeks an 2 days :D
x


----------



## AC1987

Oooh nice Samantha! :D 

:wacko: I'm 33 weeks today... yikes.


----------



## sg0720

ashely- that was really sweet of them. how are those braxton hicks? and Happy 33weeks. only a little over a month to go. exciting.

patrice- i agree with ashely either AF is going to come or you may indeed be pregnant

AFM- i have a feeling i am already out i am 8dpo and i just dont feel pregnant at all. just feel normal like every other month nothing really changed..AF is due any where between 3-7 days


----------



## motherofboys

Well maybe a bad batch of opks possibly? CP was high and open yesterday morning and temp was 36.45, yesterday evening CP dropped and closed and this morning temp shot up to 36.95


----------



## loobo83

Hi Ladies.

Really sorry I havent been on. Just seem to be hitting zzzzzzzzz's quite early these days. pretty pooped. been getting boys down at a decent time. Been doing the whole Supernanny sleep routiine with Reece and it seems to be working do far. May it last. Jacks really good at going down. 

4 weeks left of work. woo hoo. Jack starts school on 14th August- cant believe it. hes gonna look super cute in his little uniform. Altho it wont be as small as other kids. He turns 5 in September and have had to get him age 6 to 7yrs clothes. At least hes not gonna be a short ass like me lol.

I hope you are all doing well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sg0720

wow i cant believe your 29weeks already the way time is flying by.

motherofboys- not sure about temping but confusion is why i dont use opks anymore and decided to learn and listen to my body neither one has worked in my favor yet


----------



## ready4family

Sorry to jump in but I check out this thread from time to time. I bought a pack of 25 hcg testing strips off amazon.com, are those early detection? Do they pick up a low amount of hcg? I swear this is my month, had possible IB on 9-10dpo, some pink brown CM (2-3 days ago), had lower backache and cramping around that time. AF is due in 3 days....


----------



## sg0720

i would think a test would show pos if you are pregnant but if you test and its neg. i would wait 4 days and re test good luck


----------



## mzswizz

ready-i would say test.

louise-wow time is flying by!!

samantha-great that you were able to move house. congrats!

AFM, im 9dpo and my temp is 98.52 :shock: My temps are looking pretty high and good. Im thinking that these temps would be my temps if my progesterone levels play their part correctly so we shall see. DH wants me to start testing from tomorrow which Im going to do. Well today, we going to our going away party so talk to you ladies later.


----------



## AC1987

Louise whaatt you're 29 weeks already!?? No way!! 

Sarina, I'm pretty sure I keep getting them, however anytime I complain about my stomach not feeling right my DH has the need to tell me his isn't feeling good either :p errmm yea like hes getting cramps. 
I still don't know if I'm for real getting braxton hicks, my bump just goes hard all over, and its not like the pain comes and goes its just a constant hardness and constant achyness. So I don't know HOW I'm to time it if theres no way to :wacko: All I know is that it'll last like for half an hour.


----------



## sg0720

patrice- good luck let us know how the testing goes


EDIT::

ashley- i thought the same things...what your feeling is mayb the baby turning and trying to get into a comfy position. Once you lose your mucous plus when your closer to ur due date sometimes that will come the night you go into labor sometimes it will come out a week ahead you never know with that but its something to think about....or you see a bloody show..you will know how to time them i had no clue but this is what i did...i wrote down the time i felt the pain and the time it stopped so when you do start timing them make sure to have a few pieces of paper handy unless you go quick i was timing from 11pm to 3-4AM lol....at first it might not seem right but you will eventually start seeing a pattern especially if its real labor...im excited for you lol


----------



## boxxey

I have brown and red spotting on cd 12?


----------



## boxxey

I mean cd 13


----------



## sg0720

could be related to ovulation


----------



## boxxey

I have never had anything ever between....it was brownish red now its a peach colour


----------



## sg0720

im not sure maybe call and ask your dr what he or she thinks could be going on


----------



## boxxey

Check out my chart i usually o cd16 ff says cd 11 i had spotting yesterday im not sure whats going om


----------



## motherofboys

Well today I have mega sore nipples which I get after O for a few days. I ended up in my 2 year olds bed last night though and then was awake with him climbing over me for about half hour before I got up and temped and it was the wrong time so I cant read too much into the temp this morning but it was still on the higher side. I think I did O so should know this time next week if this B6 has extended my LP. Thats all I'm concerned about atm, just making sure theres the possibilty of a pregnancy rather than actually concieving


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies - Hayley nice to hear from you again - I feel so guilty that I cant get round to posting as much without the internet grr..

Ashley I dunno whether Im getting braxton hicks too or not how do we tell?! Its not like a sudden hardness or anything more like a crampy period pain like you say but I wouldnt say bump goes hard... i had a little 'run' of them a few weeks ago which worried me but they went away... i dunno about me going first lol :haha: I do sort of hope that I go earlier rather than later tho... to be honest Im finding third tri pretty rough now Im so heavy! Tired and achy allll the time it sucks! I dont wanna complain tho I feel guilty like I should be enjoying every second but Im not anymore! Im so ready to have my baby in my arms rather than in my belly!!


----------



## sg0720

jo- if you can do anything to ease the cramping pain there braxton hicks =] if no matter what you do you cant ease the pain then most likely they are real 

afm- 9dpo today af is due in 2-6days fx


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hey everyone,

Sorry I've not been on in ages. Its just been a tough time as my grandad went into hospital, my other half got a promotion and i just can't stop bleeding!

I just wanted to tell you guys that we've decided to stop trying for now. I've had an ultra-sound and so the PCOS is confirmed. I went to the drs this morning to get my results full of hope that i was going to get some medicine to help with the TTC but then the dr I saw (different to the original one) basically told me I should fix myself (IE lose weight) before I think about trying. Then she gave me the 22 is young to have a baby speil. It's just really upset me. I mentioned the other dr said about a tablet but then she said it is a contraceptive as well. She's told me to go home and go back in a month to discuss things. So since she is the "expert" I'm going to lose weight then get back onto the TTC path - which will probably be after my wedding now (which is July 2013). Hopefully all you will have babies by then! 

Sorry for the little rant there. 

Good luck on your paths to babies!! 

:dust:
xox


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry to hear that Katie and about your grandad, at least you'll have the incentive to lose the weight too. Good luck and I hope it all goes well for you. :hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies!
How has everyone been? Just got back from my roadtrip to San Francisco last night. It was a blast but the bumpy rides scared me. I'm gonna start writing a blog on my trip sometime.
Less than 4 hours until my next ultrasound. Can't believe I'm 14w2 days already! I'm gonna try and ask for a peek at the baby's gender.


----------



## Loukachu

Hi, am new to this site and looking to get to know people. Am 31 and TTC #1
Been under pressure ever since I got married 6years ago from family. 

Just started trying...


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow Hello_Kitty that went quick!! Can't wait to hear what you're having! We are going to wait.

Welcome Loukachu, good luck!! You can chat about anything and everything here. :0)


----------



## mzswizz

hello_kitty-time is flying.

welcome loukachu!

AFM, im 10dpo and temp is 98.28 so it did a dip today. Took a test and it was a bfn today. DH has 2 more days before he leaves on july 4th :cry: Well, the going away party was great, we had a blast. Also, i already took half of the test to become an E-2 today and passed :thumbup: So now i take the other half tomorrow to become an E-2. I am having increased cm and still sensitive bbs. I also had a glass of wine but it didnt affect my temp :thumbup: So still just waiting. Thinking its going to be AF :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

hello kitty- did you find out the gender?

welcome loukachu.

patrice- congrats on passing the tests for e-2

AFM- not much going on had some sharp pains today in my lower stomach hope its not AF they only lasted abotu 30secs to a minute and it happened a couple times...other then that not much going on i will be 10dpo tomorrow


----------



## AC1987

Jo, hey welcome back :) Aww I would die without internet :haha: Yeah it sucks how no one can really explain braxton hicks or anything :p I guess cause it feels different to everyone.

Katie!! Welcome back!! aww so sorry to hear about how its def pcos :( I wish you luck with losing weight :hugs:

hello_kitty 14 weeks already? seriously? Man this time is just flying :wacko:

Susi how you feeling?

Patrice, awww :hugs: hopefully the wait without your DH won't be too hard.. try and keep yourself busy :thumbup: and congrats on passing the 1st half!! 

Sarina, are you planning on testing or no?


AFM... well an offer was made on another house so crossing our fingers we get it, we put it in for $6k above listing price :p so hey maybe we'll get it? I hope so!! we just want somewhere to stay!


----------



## motherofboys

I'm not sure I did O now, my temps dropped loads, like below anything I had last month, its 36.26 this morning. Which means I had 1 day of really high temp after I thought I O'd then it just dropped and dropped again.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley - I'm feling really well thanks although constantly hungry! Then when I do eat something I'm mega stuffed!!! We have our second scan next Wednesday so looking forward to it. When did you start feeling your littl'un move? I still haven't although I've been told it should happen around 20 weeks. I'm very slim so I thought I might have felt it already.

Fingers crossed for your house!

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well x


----------



## sg0720

hello,

ashley- i am not testing. if AF isnt here by the 20th then i will test because that is almost 2 weeks over due...but like i have metioned before i dont feel pregnant at all i have no symptoms..i had some sharp pains in my lower lower stomach yesterday that lasted 30sec to a min and went away and came back a couple times...and when i eat my stomach still feels empty....but that doesnt mean anything because my body is so dumb lol..and weird stuff tends to happen at times and ends up not meaning anything...

afm--besides what i said up there^^ i am 10dpo today =]


----------



## AC1987

Susi, my first movement I felt at week 14 even though the midwife told me I was crazy, however it wasn't a daily thing it was a once every few days. When I reached about week 20ish I could feel kicks from the outside :wacko: Everyones different though.. its not as freaky as it sounds cause the movement will start out light and gradually get stronger as baby grows :) However some movements I get now just by watching it freaks me out.


Sarina, ahh I see well I wish you luck :D

AFM I just had some chocolate brownie :happydance:


----------



## Blondiejay

Mmm chocolate brownies! I've just been to my cousins as its her daughters 4th bday. I'm just about to tuck into some bday cake and a cupcake, yum!!

I'll let you know when littl'un does move, I'll try and be patient.


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-gl on getting the house!!!

AFM, im 11dpo and my temp is 98.02 so its slowly decreasing so it seems AF is on its way here :thumbup: I tested today and it was a bfn so it looks like i will be able to go to boot camp after all :happydance: Well today is DH's last day here at home with me. He has to go to the hotel tomorrow at 13:00 (1pm) and I will see him again on the 5th @ 12:00 when he gets sworn in before leaving to boot camp. Cant believe the time flew by so quickly. Atleast, I have you ladies to help me through it until I leave in a few weeks. Today, I have been crampy so im thinking AF is coming right on schedule :thumbup: We shall see.


----------



## sg0720

good morning ladies,

hows everyone doing?

AFM- roughly 11dpo today...so far no AF today was one of her due dates tomorrow is another and then the 8th all depending on my cycle length. so so far so good

:dust::dust:


----------



## josephine3

Hi girls, patrice conrats on passing the test glad al is going smoothly for you!

Ashley good luck on the house! 
All you other pregnant ladies - time is really flying isnt it! it just makes me realise how long I've been pregnant for lol!
Had the mw toady and all is looking good... little one is still 3/5 engaged and head down just like last time so shes not moved down but at least hasnt gone in the wrong direction! :)


----------



## josephine3

Oh my GOD!!!! I just saw my ticker!!! only 40 days to go!!! arggggghhhhh *faints on floor


----------



## sg0720

lol JO its okay lol you had to get to that point at sometime but yes time is really flying for you guys


----------



## AC1987

I'm almost scared to see how many days I have left:haha: I am very excited and looking forward to baby being in my arms however it'd be SO much more relaxing if we could only find a house :p
An offer was made, we won't hear back from the bank til Monday or tuesday next week... :wacko:

Happy july 4th fellow americans!! :D I'm hopin my DH will take me out today :D

Jo... I have no way of telling if baby is engaged or not.. no ones told me anything, all I know is from last scan that baby is head down.


----------



## sg0720

wow u ladies are getting so close. i hope you both have an easy labor


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-im with you 12dpo and nothing yet but from my temps..i know she will be here soon.

ashley-hope you get good news about the house soon!

jo-wow you and ashley pregnancies are almost completed eeeekkk getting excited for you ladies.

AFM, im 12dpo and my temp consistently is dropping and is now 97.89 so i give it a few days before AF arrives :happydance: Well even though today is the 4th of July, i will be celebrating alone :cry: I just came back home from taking my DH to the recruiter's office so he can go to the hotel. I will be able to say my final see you later tomorrow. It's a sad moment because we have ALWAYS been together so parting for months will be hard but I believe we will get through it and it will make us stronger. I think I have cried my eyes out enough for right now but I have a feeling it will happen again. Well im glad AF is on her way because now I will be able to go to boot camp and also i wont be alone going through the pregnancy without DH. DH and I made the decision to just cancel the doc appt and go to the doc once we get stationed so we dont have to worry about the high copays etc ($55 each visit to see my ob/gyn). So now im just alone in the half empty house and cant wait to see DH tomorrow so I can give him a BIG hug before he leaves. Its sad but Im strong and believe we both will get through it.


----------



## sg0720

Awww patrice we are all here for u. You know that. :hugs:

Gosh I have the urgency to pee n all that happens is dribbles very annoying this never happens unless after sex n I haven't had sex (sorry if tmi). And today my cp went up way high ooo god fx lol


----------



## mzswizz

fxed for you Sarina and thanks :hugs: hopefully time will fly and in a few weeks, it will be my turn to go to boot camp.


----------



## sg0720

Yeah I think time will fly n it'll b ur turn before u know it


----------



## mzswizz

yes im starting to already count the time.


----------



## sg0720

patrice- :hugs: for you i know today is your see you later with your husband

AFM- 12dpo :) today also today is my 2nd due date for AF and she is not here:thumbup: my last AF date is due the 8th so only 3more days to see if the witch comes...i was really thinknig about testing tomorrow and if its a BFN then i know i am out.....but maybe ill wait.:dohh:..lol..unsure at the moment


----------



## boxxey

I dont know how u havent tested i wouldnt have the will power


----------



## sg0720

lol i have spent way too much money on BFNs already and now were moving and stuff pregnancy tests are expensive so if i can wait i want to wait

i work today and tomorrow so that will take up most of my time and thinking about testing so if my period doesnt come the 8th i mighttttt test the 9th lol that will be a challenge to hold off on..but well cross that bridge when i get there lol


----------



## AC1987

Good luck Sarina :) 


AFM I need to do alot of cleaning haha kinda got lazy these past few days... my energy seems to be going as well. :wacko:


----------



## sg0720

thanks

i need to clean to but my 2.5year old just messes it up 5 minutes after im done:dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Sarina and gl for this cycle.

AFM, i am officially cd1 today :happydance: My temp dropped below coverline to 97.26 today so i knew since this morning, that AF will most likely be here today or tomorrow. Well today was very heartfelt. The family and I got to be with DH as much as possible before he had to leave to go to the airport. I miss him dearly already :cry: But atleast I have 18 days before I get to see him again :thumbup: So atleast everything has worked itself out. I got to spend time with dh before he left, i got AF today and now i get to go to boot camp :happydance: AF made herself known. I was in the store with MIL and nephew and I started getting bad cramps followed by sharp pains in my back and I knew that it was AF on her way. By the time I made it to my mom house to visit before they went out of town and I used the bathroom, she came full on so i made it just in time and didnt mess up my underwear or anything :thumbup: Well, atleast now I know how my chart & temps suppose to look when I ov. And looks like i dont have a progesterone issue at all so thats another good thing. So now Seamen Recruit Clayton is awaiting departure from the airport and im waiting patiently by the phone for his phone call letting me know he made it there safely and then in 18 days im next and I too go from Future Sailor Clayton to Seamen Recruit Clayton! So im excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## sg0720

Yay for af. Good luck to u guys during bootcamp

Afm- I have a uti...never had one in my life....I got tested at work...bummer


----------



## mzswizz

sucks that you got an uti Sarina. Hopefully you get rid of it sooner than later. And thanks.


----------



## motherofboys

If I O'd when I think I did then AF is due tomorrow. But the B6 may have extended that, so its a waiting game now. We have decided if I'm not pregnant this month then we will NTNP until the end of the summer then take a break. Give my body a chance to get back to its normal levels and even out my LP naturally. Then hopefully when we do come back to TTC I will be looking at the same length of time it took with the others (longest before was 12 months) I managed to relax so much this month that I think I can do it, and theres a lot of other things going on in my life atm to keep me occupied.


----------



## mzswizz

motherofboys-sounds like you have a great plan. fxed for you in your journey! :hugs:

AFM, im on cd2 and af is still heavy. 5 more days before it suppose to end :happydance: I spoke to DH when he made it to boot camp and he sounds like he is military already but is happy so im happy and today i am happy. I only have 17 days left :happydance: Today, im going to exercise and do work around the house. So im feeling really good and very excited!! Cant wait to see DH and start the journey in the U.S. Navy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: you can do work at my apt if you wanna do something jk! I packed some more today. 
I've been so bored today!! So I've come to the realization that baby will be here before we move, which really isn't THAT big of a deal. I'm more upset about how I had told my family they can stay with me and now they hafta stay in a hotel :wacko: 
So far we have 2 offers put in for 2 houses, since they both have a few offers on it already, also its gonna take the bank 4-6 weeks to make up there mind GRR! Oh well we're still looking for more, who knows maybe we'll find a perfect one :haha:

Hope you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## mzswizz

lol Ashley...you know i didnt even start the work at my house :rofl: Its too hot. My friend wants to go to the beach and im thinking, we are going to go but we shall see. And hoping you are able to get a house soon. If anything, while the baby is a few weeks old.


----------



## sg0720

morning everyone,

i got AF this morning.....i will be talking with my doctor my OH doesnt think ne thing is wrong with me cuz i got pregnant with my son...but my mom was on fertility medicine for 5 years to get pregnant with me and 1 of my sister took her a few years also...soo i will keep you ladies update when i know more info....

but we will be moving and i have alot of packing and things i might be mia for a couple days but will try to check in..


----------



## mzswizz

keep us updated Sarina!!!

AFM, im on cd3 and af is heavy like usual so its happening like clockwork right now. I had fun with my best friend yesterday. We went to the pool and just relaxed there and we went out last night to just have fun. She didnt want to see me sad because she knows how much i miss my dh so she trying to make the best out of the 16 days i have left :hugs: She is also leaving in August to move to New Mexico. Big change for her too but we know we will stay in contact. As far as FF goes, i placed my account on pause (hold) until im able to start ttc again with dh. I have 33 days left of the VIP membership so that should be enough for a cycle. So im just ready to go to boot camp. Happy that AF came on time this time and looks like my LP is now extended to 12 days so thats good. Well, thats all for now.


----------



## motherofboys

I have a friend who conceived 4 babies naturally, all close together. The 4th one she lost (had a scan at 20 weeks and there was no heart beat) then ended up needing fertility treatment to fall pregnant again, she has a 6 year gap between number 3 and 4


----------



## AC1987

Wow.. that sucks when people get fertility problems :( 


AFM I'm soooo tired! Can't lay down cause of the horrid heartburn. So stressed out over everything. NOW my dh is saying we should just rent an 2 bedroom apartment for 6 months and still look for a house. Only I don't think I can handle many more house hunting trips I'm EXHAUSTED! ugh! I was hoping my energy wouldn't be so low. Also hes now making plans for us to go on vacation


----------



## Blondiejay

Crikey Ashley, you'll be kept busy!

I'm halfway today! Time really has flow by. Feeling great and trying to get used to having a rounded belly. I need to stop sleeping on my back though, I try to sleep on my sides but always find myself on my back!

I'll post a pic later.

How are you all?


----------



## AC1987

Oh no! Halfway already!? Man these weeks are flying :haha: I swear the last half of pregnancy is just like a blink and then its over. 2nd tri was the greatest in my opinion. 

How are all you ladies feeling?


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies! Hope ur all okay.
Ashley i agree 2nd tri was the best but i didnt appreciate it at the time! 3rd tri is a bit sucky and tiring and achy! 
I dont envy u having to house hunt still. Im so glad we moved when i was about 12 weeks. It mite be a gud idea to rent for a bit if u have to sell ur house soon cos ur gonna want somewhere nice and sorted when baby arrives. Do u have to move just cos urs is a 1 bed? Cos baby wont need their own room for a gud while, if i were u i think id stay put till after the birth.
Patrice good luck for ur big move.. What will urs and hubbys jobs actually be btw i always wonder?

Afm.. Im starting to get impatient for the big day, and am still getting sciatica which is both numb and painful! Think baby is getting lower as i get more uncomfy. She was 3/5 engaged at last check.
Good luck to all ttcers :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-dh's job is submarine electronic computer field, once he goes to job traning then he will choose a specific job out of 3 choices. And same goes for me because I have aviation. And wow you're pregnancy is flying on by.

Ashley-Wow your dh is trying to make you one busy lady.

Susi-Halfway through already?! Where has the time gone?

AFM, im cd4 and the bleeding is starting to slowly decrease. Im just doing an update because I just woke up from a long night with friends. When I say long night, I mean went out at 10am and the fun wasnt over for us until I dropped them home around 1pm :haha: So I pretty much just slept the rest of the day. But starting tomorrow, Im going to start cleaning up the house. I havent started yet and i made more of a mess than it was before :dohh: Well, with extra sleep and some music, I think I would be able to handle it. That's all for me. Nothing else to update. Except I have 15 days before boot camp :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Jo, its more of my family was planning on staying with me, I felt so guilty I told my sis she can come however she'll be on the floor in the livingroom, and then I have no idea where to put my mom. I kinda wanted a seperate bedroom for the baby cause I know my DH isn't gonna get any sleep with nighttime feeds and hes a total grouch if he hasn't gotten enough sleep. :wacko: But if its just for a month or two til we get sorted it shouldn't be too bad. I just feel so crammed already here.. just frusterated I guess :p


Anyways so I decided I was gonna buy somethings for my hospital bag, however my DH was not getting by what I need to buy :p I kept telling him to just drop me off at the store but he just HAD to come right beside me, so I went to the baby section and started looking at breast pads :haha: omg I don't think hes EVER see those before he was so uncomfortable.. and then he saw a breast pump and the look on his face was priceless. So hes all like "Ok how about next weekend I get my car worked on and I'll drop you off here" But I figured if he made me wait any longer I woulda sent him to the store to buy it himself :haha: omg I can just imagine on what he'd be thinking where it could be!!


----------



## motherofboys

Well, AF was due saturday, and isnt here yet. Putting me at 9dpo, thank you b6. Now before I discovered my short lp I would get to around 9dpo and start testing. I know being 'late' is the b6 not pregnancy and now i have shared that i'm late i'll probably come on. And if I'm not pregnant we are waiting, and I'm fully on board with that decision. but man I want to test! dont even have any ICs in the house and i know if i buy some i'll come on. so for now its a waiting game. i expect i have only another day to wait as the most i have seen b6 work in the 1st month is 3-4 days extension


----------



## josephine3

Patrice it sounds complicated! so ur boot camp is like training? 

Ashley i do hope u get ur housing situation sorted soon it wud be stressin me out too!
Iv mostly got my hospital bags packed now, i know what u mean about talking to oh about this stuff tho, mine is ok with breast pads as i have been leaking a bit for a while now but i dunno how to tell him that i think i might be leaking other things lol. I dunno if he realises after the birth there will be bleeding too and probably loss of bladder control argh. 
Im feeling loads of pressure down below today its not very comfortable.
Motherofboys sounds good to me fx'd u dont come on!


----------



## Blondiejay

Here I am at 20 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







9.7.12 002.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry for the bathroom pic!!! Haha!

Patrice - I hope the cleaning wasn't too much for you!

Ashley - I know what you mean about wanting to sort your house out, you just want everything to be done before littl'un arrives don't you. Hoep your search goes well.

Motherofboys - Finger crossed the witch doesn't come!

Jo - I hope your pains get better. 

AFM, I'm getting nervous/excited about my scan on Wednesday. I'm going to get my oh to film it too so we can see littl'un moving about.
A bit TMI but to all the pregnant ladies, have you suffered from thrush through your pregnancy? I've had it THROUGHOUT so far, I even went to the doctor and she gave me 3 pessaries to use in a row, it went for a day but came back. I've tried creams, natural yoghurt, tea tree. HELP!!


----------



## motherofboys

Never had it in pregnancy but have just had it for the 1st time so I really feel for you. I never realised how bad it was LOL No solutions as the creams have done the job (FX'd anyway)


----------



## josephine3

Aww susi ur so tiny still! Never had thrush so cant help there.. Gud luck at ur scan!


----------



## AC1987

I've never had thrush either, have heard its common to get in pregnancy though. 

It feels like ages til my next midwife appt! Not til next week on the 18th. 

:haha: I've got so many nerves now that I'm getting closer to my due date. :baby:


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Boot camp is military training and thats for 8 weeks. Then after that, we got to school and study our career field and in school is where we have job training. So you can pretty much say after boot camp we got to school for job training.

Susi-Your bump is growing and i still have cleaning up to do.

AFM, im cd6 today. AF is still here but looks like it might end on time this time :thumbup: I have just been busy with friends and getting things ready before boot camp. I only have 13 days left :shock: So i really got to get on the ball. Today, im going to spend time with my SIL and the kids. Im having another girls night out this weekend. So im going to be pretty busy. Im really preparing myself mentally for boot camp and I just been exercising and missing DH but i have been coping pretty well. Im just ready to start the adventure and with my dh soon.


----------



## AC1987

Aww I bet you must miss your DH alot Patrice! But it won't be long before you're in boot camp :) 


Heres my 34 week bump eeekk!!
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-07-10001004.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-actually i do miss him but i know i am going to see him soon so thats whats keeping my spirit up and im more happy than sad. Especially since all my friends butter me up and take me out so i can get out the house and my SIL and I have bonded alot since dh left so thats good too. And i must add...lovely bump!! Baby will be here in no time eeeekkk


----------



## Looneycarter

HEY LADIES!!! I know I haven't been on lately but I miss you guys any other ladies got an :bfp:...as for me I am 30 weeks with a little girl when i was 28 weeks she weighed 3pounds lol im not that big but I do have a belly...I didn't start to show until I was 6 months..


----------



## mzswizz

looney-glad to hear from you and congrats on the little girl!!!


----------



## Looneycarter

Thank you love and how are you???


----------



## motherofboys

10DPO and no AF yet. Can't help but hope, but after 2 years and knowing that the B6 is the reason I'd be late anyway I don't want to over think things


----------



## Blondiejay

Motherofboys - I'm keeping my fingers crosses for you.

Looney - Congrats on the girl. Not long now!! 

Patrice - It's good you are keeping smiling and have great family and friends around you.

Ashley - What a cute bump!!!!

The scan tomorrow is getting closer, I made sure I was really busy at work today so the day went by quicker!


----------



## AC1987

AHHH!! not liking the hip pain and pelvic pain :( third tri is really uncomfy :( 
My dh was nice this morning he told me to just lay on the couch and he'd from home in the morning. :) 

I feel a little sad people keep having babies in the third tri section :haha: I know thats whats supposed to happen but it makes me feel like I'm losing people I talk to. However I will always come back to this thread :)

Looney 30 weeks for real!? I swear I remember yyou just getting a bfp like yesterday :haha: 

Susi can't wait to see pics of your scan :D

Patrice thats great you've got some friends to hang out with to take your mind off things :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
I'll post a pic up tomorrow from my work computer tomorrow.
All went well and baby is healthy and growing normally. I have a low lying placenta so I have to have another scan at 36 weeks. If it hasn't moved by then I will have to have a c section. 
It was so lovely to see it again moving around and constantly swallowing, it looked like it was chatting away!


----------



## motherofboys

11dpo....can wait no longer. I'm buying a test tomorrow....bet I come on in the morning now I have said that LOL


----------



## boxxey

Fingers crossed that u get your bfp in the morning


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait for the pics Susi.

Ashley-yes if it wasnt for my friends, i would be miserable at home by myself.

motherofboys-GL for tomorrow's test.

AFM, im cd7 and AF has officially stopped :happydance: I just got back home from going out last night :thumbup: I only have 12 days left before i go to boot camp :shock: Time is really ticking away. I feel good, nervous and excited at the same time. I just cant wait. Im also happy that my AF has been on schedule this time. It stopped this morning/last night so im happy about that. Everything is going good. So now its just time to wait and see what happens. Cant wait to be back with DH and start a family.


----------



## Looneycarter

I know right times fly by extra fast....it does seem like yesterday but it certainly doesn't look nd feel like it lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120711_113250.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blondiejay

Great pic Looney!

Good luck Motherofboys.

Patrice, glad the witch is startign to go back to normal.

So here is our littl'un at 20 weeks, it's so snug in there with it's knee up to it's chest...
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzswizz

Looney-Thats a lovely pic hun.

Susi-Great u/s pic. Are you going to find out the gender?

AFM, im on cd8 today and AF is still gone :happydance: So AF really did leave on time. And im going to be busy today. I got to go to my recruiter and do my DEP meeting at 14:30 (2:30pm), going to TRY and clean up a bit and then catch the sleep that i could never catch because my dog keeps barking. So now since im up, im just going to start cleaning so atleast by the afternoon, SOMETHING gets done around the house :haha: I guess i will start on the laundry because thats the first thing that needs to get done. Long day and weekend ahead of me.


----------



## Blondiejay

No Patrice, we are going to wait. Everyone seems to think it's a boy!
x


----------



## mzswizz

susi-oh okay. you have the strength because i would HAVE to know :rofl:


----------



## Blondiejay

It was very tempting believe me!
I just went to GAP on my lunchbreak to look at the baby clothes, the stuff for girls is sooo much cuter and more of it too!


----------



## mzswizz

yes for girls it is always more of an abundance than it is for boys. Thats why my sister was always happy whenever she was pregnant with a little girl.


----------



## AC1987

awwww what a cute scan susi!! :D 

I agree I spend time admiring baby girl clothes more then boy clothes. :haha:

AHHH! I'm getting cold feet.. 35 weeks is gonna be on Sunday for me. I swear it feels like yesterday when I would be devastated about AF showing up month after month. 

I'm so very bored today. I hate overdoing it and then being all achy. But I hate just sitting around doing nothing :p


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Morning all!

Well, I've been awake for a few hours - me and 4am are very well acquainted lately! Thought I'd drop in and say hello!

Erica, nice to see you back and your bump is amazing!

Susi, loving your u/s pic too. It's reallyclear.

I've got my 12 week scan date through at last. Ive been impatiently waiting for it for what feels like forever! It's 24th July at 6.50pm which thought was an odd time! I'm really nervous that either something is wrong or that they'll tell me I'm not preggers and never was which is a bit irrational considering the gazillion bfps, the ms, spotty, greasy skin etc! Roll on 24th!

I'm gonna stay team yellow too but girls clothes are so much cuter plus boys names are really hard! We've had a girls name picked out for ages but boys are a nightmare! Anyone else find this?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I'm a prune!!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Sarah,
Wow 10 weeks already! The first 12 weeks do feel like it takes forever and it's natural to be a little worried. BUT as soon as you see it moving around the screen and it's little heartbeat you get lost in the moment.
After that first 12 weeks it flies by!!!

My OH filmed a bit of the scan, you can see it's heart beating away and it looks like it's chatting away (takes after mummy!!). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2-kGQvk5cU&feature=plcp


----------



## AC1987

Sarah, yes me and my dh cannot seem to agree on a boys name :haha: so we wrote down about 5 that we semi agree on and we're just gonna brinng the list to the hospital with us and whatever it looks like if its a boy we'll give it that name :haha: However we have a girls name picked out.


Susi, that video is soooo cute!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Susi that video is great! We will be taking a camera along to video aswell. 

Ashley, that's a good plan you have there. I can't even think of 5 that I like though. Guess I got a little while to figure it out! I keep watching the credits at the end f films and tv shows hoping to get inspiration but so far, nothing!


----------



## Blondiejay

Sarah, funny you should say about credits because thats how we found our boys name!!!

Also, just to let you know, you have to pay £2 per scan picture...I didn't know that when I went in for my first scan, luckilly I had money in my purse!


----------



## josephine3

Wow susi brilliant film they let u film in the uk?! I didnt think we were allowed....


----------



## motherofboys

I didnt test in the end as I woke up yesterday morning to AF. So B6 added 5 days to my LP. But thats it for us now. Taking a break from TTC


----------



## Blondiejay

So sorry to hear that Motherofboys. X

Jo, yes only for that short while. She didn't want us filming while she was taking all he measurements.


----------



## AC1987

aww sorry motherofboys


jo! How you feeling? Are you nervous and excited?! I'm both.. mostly cause I'm going into this with no idea how everythings gonna feel.


Heartburn,rib spreading sensation and backaches I hate you!! Wish there was a way to avoid all of them but nothing works. :dohh: 

I made some habernaro hot sauce today.. recipe called for 5. I put in 20 :haha: its gonna be some HOT HOT HOT sauce!! Our plant produces them like crazy.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all

Susi, I just re-read my scan letter and apparently the scan pic will cost a tenner! Can you believe it?!! Obviously we will get one but I can't believe how steep that is!

I'm in a feeling sorry for myself mood today :( was up all night with sickness and diahorreah and had zero sleep. Thought I was going to pass out on several occasions. Today I'm left with a really bad stomach ache which is making it hard for me to sleep or relax. I'm also getting period pain type feelings in my tummy and shooting pains in my thighs which worries me as I had really bad shooting pains in my legs when I had a chemical. I think im being paranoid but just can't help worrying that something bad is happening or will happen to baby. 

Sorry to moan....just needed to get it off my chest!

Motherofboys, so sorry af came :(


----------



## boxxey

Maybe your cramping is just the babe growing.........i dreaded my first 18 weeks of pregnancy due to a 16 week loss.....just hanging in there hun.......
AFM my temp shot up from 36.48 to 37.67 today.....its been warm outside lately we r in a stage 2 drout here but then i got to thinking i sleep with my a/c on in my room so its always cold, maybe im jumping to conclusions to soon.....guess only time will tell


----------



## AC1987

Apparently I'm crazy for not wanting to travel. My MIL and DH were trying to talk me into vacationing in the mountains (no hospitals around) and I'm like "Uhh... I'm a little close to my due date" and then it was Ok then an afternoon at the in laws some weekend for a cookout. Which I oked. so I'm thinking its gonna be next weekend since I'll be like 36 weeks on Sunday then.. and then my DH goes "It could be in August depending on when my aunt is free" seriously... I mean I COULD be late but I'm gonna be majorly pissed if I hafta give birth at another hospital.


----------



## boxxey

Once i hit 36 weeks i didnt go anywhere that was more then and hr drive home


----------



## Blondiejay

Sarah - How are you feeling today?

Boxxey - Fingers crossed!

Ashley - I'd defo want to stay put at home or not travel too far.

My OH and I finally felt littl'un yesterday! I was lying on the floor with my legs up on the sofa and was prodding my belly then holding my hands over it, I felt about 5 nudges so I quickly got my OH to put his hands there and he felt nudges about 3-4 times. It was amazing. :0)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Morning all.....

I'm not too bad thanks Susi. Feel a bit drained from having such a sickly weekend but I'm much better. That's so exciting that you felt the babber! Can't wait together to that point!

Ashley, I don't blame you for wanting stay near home. Not crazy at all. 

I'm being lazy today. Only just got up and it's 11.45am! Oops! This crappy weather is depressing me though! It's chucking it down. Just want to crawl back in to bed!


----------



## boxxey

So i woke and af is due tomorrow this what i got https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=37882


----------



## motherofboys

i can see pink! hope this is it for you boxxey


----------



## Blondiejay

I can see a line too, eeeeek good luck!

Sarah - Glad you're feeling better. For the first 3 months I was taking naps whenever I could, I just felt drained most of the time.

According to the news, we are supposed to have 2 weeks of dry weather...I'll believe it when I see it!!!


----------



## motherofboys

not looking very dry out there atm lol


----------



## AC1987

Its HOT and dry out here... anyone wanna travel to my state? :haha: 

I'm SO tired with a headache but I'm not enjoying the look of our messy apartment so I plan on cleaning it like crazy :haha: maybe even set up a laundry basket or cardboard box in our room to where I hope the bassinet will go(if my dh will ever agree to us buying one)
Grrr he didn't take out the garbage or do the litter today. Yet if I do it he tells me I should be taking it easy. :baby:
I hope this doesn't happen for you ladies but the longer I'm pregnant the more pissed off I am at my hubby with how he acts or is. :blush:


----------



## boxxey

smu hope this wee bean sticks im a wee bit scared


----------



## motherofboys

wow congrats!!


----------



## Blondiejay

YAY Boxxey!!!! It will for sure!

Ashley, we just need some sun and warmth. It's supposed to be summer. :0(
My OH has been alright so far apart from saving money, I have got so good at saving for the baby and keep to a budget. But he just isn't taking it seriously, I have spoken to him about it so we will see.


----------



## boxxey

it rained for 30 mins last night for the first time in 5 weeks we are on a no burn and cant run outside water for more then an hour.....they are calling it a stage 2 drought


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Boxxey congratulations!! That's such great news! So pleased for you.

Ashley, my Oh is rubbish at doing the garbage. It's the only job he has at home and yet I still have to remind him! I don't want to have to remind him coz I don't want to sound like a nag but, my God, is it really that hard?!


----------



## AC1987

congrats boxxy!! :D Hope its a sticky one for u!! hhaha yes I believe the states has passed up our heat your way :wacko:

Its been about 40C for a while now here!! not enjoyable to go out in... 

So I made canned green beans, and then my mom called and I told her and she freaked out saying that if you don't do it right you can die from eating it, so me and my DH looked it up online, and apparently if you don't use the pressurize method of canning it then it can grow botulism :( And I just did the water bath one. GRRR!! So now I think I should throw them out cause I'd hate to get really sick from it.


----------



## josephine3

Wow congratulations boxxey! Love it when i pop in and the first thing i see is a bfp! Was it u who was saying u were late but thought it was the b6 vits?

You guys can have some of our rain we have flooding over here in the uk!


----------



## AC1987

Jo congrats on being 36 weeks!! :) 28 days til your due date :happydance: I hope you have your baby first and then explain how it is! :D


----------



## AC1987

Hayley, you've disappeared again! Hows things?

Patrice are you in training now?


Hope all you other ladies are good :)

AFM... went for the hospital tour last night of the labour & delivery and post partum section. AHHH!! I still feel like I have no idea where I'm going :( I just don't feel ready, like they said they encourage people to stay home til they're in active labour, however how would I know? Also since the enterance into the hospital closes at 9pm I would hafta enter in from emerg which is a good 20 min walk to where i hafta be. I dunno I just keep panicing :wacko: I would rather get to the hospital early enough and just be able to relax not to have everything so rushy.


----------



## Blondiejay

Jo, It's supposed to clear up from next week...fingers crossed!

Ashley, My home midwife is really keen for me to give birth at home if all goes well!! They come round to your house when you are in labour to see if you are ready to go to hospital. I don't want my first baby delivered at home, I want to be in hospital with all the help, medication etc to hand!!


----------



## motherofboys

Just trust your instincts. If you go in REALLY early they will try to send you home, but you kind of get to a point when you feel like 'no i need to go somewhere, i need to be checked' My contractions never got regular with my 1st so i just lied as i just knew i needed to be checked and said they were regular 3 minutes apart (the timings the hospital had told me to wait for) went in and was 7cm.


----------



## boxxey

top test i was 12 dpo bottom i am 14 dpo getting darker......i am going for a dating scan in 2 weeks


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww massive congratulations x x


----------



## boxxey

thank you......i wont be ok about it till im halfway as I had a MC at 15 weeks before


----------



## Blondiejay

Keep positive hun x x


----------



## mzswizz

congrats boxxey!

susi-the video was amazing!

AFM, wow sorry ladies I havent been on much. I only have 5 days left before I leave and I must say, I have been very busy getting everything sorted out so I can finally relax before leaving. Im very excited to go in. I cant wait to see DH. My family is coming around now about me leaving to go to the Navy. And they even bought a webcam so we can video chat once I get out of boot camp. We received the formal invite for DH's graduation on August 31st :shock: Cant believe he is graduating already. It doesnt seem like he has been in there for like 3 weeks now. Time surely is flying. Speaking of time, I am already on cd14. I havent been really paying attention to my cycle at all. I just want to say that Im going to miss every last one of you. Im so glad that I have you women in my life going through my journey as well as letting me into your journeys. We have been through good times and bad and even whacky times :haha: But we have all kept each others' spirits high and always was willing to give out a helping hand and I must say, you ladies made me who I am today as a woman and a wife that is ttc. So i want to say thank you for everything you ladies have done and will do for me in the future :hugs: And one more thing...i am officially an E2 yay :happydance: AIRMAN APPRENTICE CLAYTON!!!!


----------



## AC1987

Awww best of luck Patrice at boot camp :) I'm sure you'll do amazing there!! Hopefully you'll be able to check in here sometime during the course of your training. Feel free to send an email or two if you're allowed :) :thumbup: Wow your dh is gonna graduate probably after my baby is born :haha: 


AFM went to my midwife appt, baby is head down :happydance: everything looks good.... except my weight :( Haven't gained a pound BOO!! So I had to have bloodwork to make sure I dont have a thyroid problem. But I'm so frusterated cause I really am eating ALOT!!


----------



## josephine3

Awww patrice we will miss u! Good luck xxx

ashley its a good job we dont get weighed cos im not really gaining either. 
We do get fundal height measured tho and mine showed slow growth again.. So off i went for another scan.. Scan was a little better but still not following the curve of the graph so i have to go back again in 2 weeks for another scan :dohh: 
if shes still in there that is lol. Everything else looks good - baby head down, scan shows shes really low, and facing my back so good position - my mw stopped measuring me cos she said i was having 'tightenings' which i cudnt even feel. So iv been having braxton hicks and didnt even realise! Still feeling lots of pressure too. Just hope the next measurements match up.

Susi ur pregnancy is flying by! Congrats again boxxey!


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck Patrice, will miss you x

Ashley - I haven't weighed myself since week 5. To be honest I haven't put any weight on anywhere other then my belly. I used to have an overactive thyroid, I was diagnosed when I was about 23ish, I had to have regular blood tests and was put on medication. Then after a couple of years it just went!! Weird! 

Jo - How exciting, she is ready to come out now! Hope your measurements come through ok.

I wonder how Hayley is getting on.


----------



## AC1987

I get weighed everytime I go for an appt, I think its the standard thing to do at my hospital. I know each hospitals and states(and countries) have different ways of doing things. I mostly just worry cause I was already underweight to begin with before getting pregnant.. so my fear is I'm gonna end up weighing less then what I did pre pregnancy :wacko: 


Jo good luck with your next scan :) 

Susi, just read your post... yea I don't want my first birth to be at home either!!


----------



## motherofboys

Good Luck Patrice.

I found out today that my niece is pregnant. I want to be happy for her, but she wasnt even trying. And I have been trying 2 years and just decided to take a break. I'm just being childish and want to stamp my foot and shout "why not me?" I'll get over it. Kinda know now though that even if we continued trying I wouldnt get pregnant this year anyway. Her baby will be here before I get my BFP


----------



## josephine3

Hi motherofboys that must be hard. I noticed u were taking a break the other day, may i ask why? 

Thanks ashley, i just hope she measures up so i can use the birth centre still. I really have my heart set on it. I dint think we get weighed in the uk , only time i did was at the very beginning, then they make ur growth chart from that..


----------



## motherofboys

Because I got so obsessed I couldnt think of anything else, I was putting my life on hold for a "what if i'm pregnant" I almost said nno to going to a friends wedding incase I was pregnant as its in manchester and I'm in Kent and I had so much bleeding in my last pregnancy i didnt want to do the travelling and the late night and dancing etc just in case. And with my short LP i didnt want to have to continue taking b6 for however long so figured i would wait and let my body even out more naturally and by the time i started ttc again my son would be more or less weaned and i would have a 'normal' cycle. 
At 1st i thought i was ok with it, but since AF finished and it became real we wasn't ttc i have been struggling to sick to it. especially as i'm not on any contraception because i want my body to even out naturally and DH is saying he wont use condoms, would rather just pull out seeing as if he forgot it wouldnt be the end of the world.


----------



## Blondiejay

I understand Motherofboys, you know what's best for you right now. Big hugs.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley & Jo - I weighed myself for the first time since I was 5 weeks last night and I've put on 8lb. I measured my waist too, it's usually 25inches but it's gone up to 32inches.
You can really notice the bump now.


----------



## skyraaa

hello ladies so sorry i keep abandoning u :( my last day of work is monday so after then il hav lots more time :)

congrats 2 u boxxey awesome news 

blondie wow ur pregnancy is going quick hav u had ur scan yet did u find out the sex

patrice congrats on ur newjob seems thngs r defo lookin up for u and hubby :)

sarah gl for ur scan im sure all will b fine and u will see a lil bouncing baby :)

motherof im sorry af came realy hope u get ur bfp soon x

ashley and jo wow can u really believe where we are now wonder who will pop first prob not me lol summer was a week overdue lol

well i should prob update on me lol im feeling massive and bloody uncomfy getting braxton hicks alot more this time bubs is head down mw said she was at brim at 34weeks im seeing her on tues so hopefully she will tell me shes engaging i think she has engaged a lil as i feel like i got a bowling ball pressing on my bladder lol x


----------



## josephine3

motherofboys said:


> Because I got so obsessed I couldnt think of anything else, I was putting my life on hold for a "what if i'm pregnant" I almost said nno to going to a friends wedding incase I was pregnant as its in manchester and I'm in Kent and I had so much bleeding in my last pregnancy i didnt want to do the travelling and the late night and dancing etc just in case. And with my short LP i didnt want to have to continue taking b6 for however long so figured i would wait and let my body even out more naturally and by the time i started ttc again my son would be more or less weaned and i would have a 'normal' cycle.
> At 1st i thought i was ok with it, but since AF finished and it became real we wasn't ttc i have been struggling to sick to it. especially as i'm not on any contraception because i want my body to even out naturally and DH is saying he wont use condoms, would rather just pull out seeing as if he forgot it wouldnt be the end of the world.

Ah i see. :hugs: So you're more sort of ntnp.. it is hard to do especially once you've been full on ttc. We never really full on ttc but I always felt he was ntnp and I was ttc lol.
Good idea tho to wait until your son is weaned tho it might help a lot. Dont beat yourself up if you still like to work out your ov day, I used to work it out but didnt necessarily try to dtd round that time, it was just coincidence if we did! Just dont let it put your life on hold like you say. The month I concieved i wasnt thinking about it at all - had alcohol, coffee, didnt take many vits etc and wasnt stressing about what i could and couldnt do. Maybe the lack of stress helped!

Hayley great to hear from you!! Im not around much on this thread anymore either mainly cos I cant keep up now Im not online all the time! I post and then cant find anyones reply to it lol.
My baby is head down too and still 3/5 engaged- tho Im convinced shes more I just have so much pressure down there! Apparently Iv had braxton hicks but didnt even know it - the mw said i was having tightenings when she was measuring me the other day and I couldnt feel it!! (not sure if thats gud or bad lol)


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Hayley, great to hear from you. Glad things are going well.

I had my second scan last week but we didn't find out what we are having, we are going to wait. :0)


----------



## skyraaa

jo thats defo a gd thing u cant feel them at leastu will hav a better idea thatur in labour coz u will defo feel them lol glad everything is well with u and lil bubs do u have a name for her yet?

blondie really sorry i cant remember ur name lol, u got some patients 2 not find out b lovely 2 get a surprise at the end might make u push harder lol :)


----------



## Blondiejay

It's Susi. :0)
That's what all
That's what everyone has been saying that it will get me through it!!


----------



## AC1987

Yeah I'm happy i didn't find out either! Though everyone tells me it'd drive them crazy. but ahhh man the surprise at the end nothing like it I'm sure :D 

AFM hopefully going out to brunch this morning... if my DH wakes up :haha: Things are looking good with a house we're interested in oh I really hope it works out :D


----------



## boxxey

im starting to get ms :(


----------



## skyraaa

i knew there was a susi lol but cuddent match it lol!! my best friend just had a lil boy called dylan she didnt find out but had a feeling she was having another girl lol so got a shock when she saw a lil winky :) lol 

ashley not long till u find out yay r u prepared hav u packed ur hosp bag yet?

boxxey ms is shite hope u feel better soon x


----------



## josephine3

Lol iv packed mine hayley! I can barely close it the staff will think im stoppin a week. Iv got one for me, one for baby and one for oh :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies. just coming in to check on ya. I know i havent been on much but the time has finally come. I will be starting the journey tomorrow. I go to the hotel tomorrow and will leave for boot camp on monday. Im excited because im ready to see dh and sad because im leaving family, friends and you ladies here. But the good thing is that I wont be gone for long so hoping by the time i come back, there will be baby bumps and labor stories :thumbup: i have been so busy that I have no clue what cd im on :haha: so im just going to wing it. Eeeek im excited. Im really going to miss you ladies. But im going to tell you all like I tell my DH..."it's never a goodbye, it's always see you later." So I will see you ladies in a few months time but it will NEVER be a goodbye :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww you take care of yourself Patrice, wishing you lots of luck on your new adventure. stay safe and keep smiling x x


----------



## AC1987

Hayley, Yes I have like 3 bags packed, one for the baby, thats in the car, then 2 for me, well one for labour and then one for after baby is born. And then my DH has one too :haha: we plan on moving into the hospital jk!! I just really like to be prepared! However mine and my dhs bags aren't in the car... just in the apt while we put last minute stuff in. My DH is convinced I won't have the baby before week 40 :wacko: I'm actually kinda hoping on week 39 to have the baby.


Patrice awwww best of luck with everything :hugs: You'll see your DH in no time! :D


----------



## josephine3

Haha ur as bad as me ashley! Im a bit embarrassed to walk into the hospital with all my stuff lol.
Good luck on ur big adventure patrice! We will miss u xxx


----------



## josephine3

Haha ur as bad as me ashley! Im a bit embarrassed to walk into the hospital with all my stuff lol.
Good luck on ur big adventure patrice! We will miss u xxx


----------



## josephine3

Haha ur as bad as me ashley! Im a bit embarrassed to walk into the hospital with all my stuff lol.
Good luck on ur big adventure patrice! We will miss u xxx


----------



## boxxey

Did another digi test......it says 2-3 :-D last wed it said 1-2


----------



## skyraaa

lol u girls r very prepared i aint even started my bag yet im intending 2 do it this week ;) 

patrice hope u hav a awesome adventure u will defo b missed on here by every1 :) gl xx


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hello everyone!

not been on in about a month since the fateful doctor's appointment! Gosh what a change! Patrice is leaving for the Navy and there have been more BFPs! :-D Congrats to all :)

I still can't believe you ladies are nearly due to meet your babies! It seems like only yesterday when you got your BFPs! I'm so happy for you 

Well, update on me. Since the doctor's appointment, I am going to make a new appointment with a different doctor on Monday to basically tell them I want to go on Metformin to help with my PCOS. Even if the doctor says to not try for a baby, then I'm hoping it will help to regulate my PCOS & hormones and so will help me to lose weight :-D
Altho, I'm quite excited at the moment. My bleeding has stopped and even though I said we're not trying anymore, we ended up doing the deed! and now i'm starting to having signs. I'm trying not to get too excited though as I have had enough disappointment but i'm feeling the following: sensitive/sore bbs, really tired, random dizzy spells, & moodiness with mood swings (ask my partner he has had the full brunt of it this weekend! and I even teared up whilst watching the series SMASH (like GLEE but a bit more grown up). Oh and a few days ago when i wiped (sorry if tmi) there was a smudge of pink but then nothing since! Soooo just got to wait and see. 
Partner is a bit anxious as if I am then we will struggle as I am still a temp at where I work so wouldn't get any maternity leave or such but not going to dwell on that until we see the BFP :-D

Sooo that's me....how is everyone?

:-D

xx


----------



## josephine3

Hi katie! Lovely to hear from u those are some exciting signs u have there! Wud be a lovely suprise for u x


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi Jo!

How are you and bump? :-D bet you''re getting really excited about seeing your little one! 
UPDATE: Wiped today and there was creamy CM (sorry if tmi!!) so i'm taking that as a positive sign altho I'm jumping on my partner tonight JUST in case :-D He's away for most of the week (leaves on wednesday morning, not back till Friday night) sooo i'm going to get as much as possible! hehehe :-D

I kind of did a bit of sinning today and ended up in the baby section at Tesco... partner even followed me which was a surprise!... looking at the little clothes! Then partner got bored and pushed me out of the section saying it's for my own good as he doesn't want me to get too excited just in case its a false alarm. Which i understand, but i was having fun!! :-D

xx


----------



## AC1987

Awww welcome back Katie!! Good luck!! Hopefully it means a bfp for u!! hahaha my DH just NOW lets me look at baby clothes :dohh: I swear he thinks I'm pregnant indefinetely :haha:

So I have fun scaring my dh telling him baby can come any time now :D I don't plan on going past 41 weeks... so if I'm overdue then they might induce me then. My family is nuts! I told them to come in Sept to make certain baby is born right? Nope they didn't listen so my sis and her dh are coming Aug 26th... errmm I could still be pregnant then :dohh: and theres like SO much pressure on me to have the baby before hand but honestly I can't FORCE this baby out it'll come when its ready :p 

Hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## AC1987

Oooohh I'm not feeling well at all tonight. Almost 2am and can't sleep as I keep having.. sorry tmi but explosive diarreah. My stomach is hurting now :( I don't even know whats caused it but I hope it stops. And don't say its the start of labour :haha: I'm not ready for that yet haha!


----------



## josephine3

We are good thanx katie! Am excited now but scared too lol. Bump is gud, had to have a growth scan again cos she wasnt quite big enuf, got another at 38 weeks to see if shes caught up. I really hope she has as i want to use the birth centre and they wont let me if not.
I had / still get really white milky cm so i hope its a gud sign for u. I used to look at baby clothes nefore my bfp too lol but never with oh he'd think i was mad!

Ashley u know it cud be a sign lol im sure uv seen all those 'tmi- clearout' threads in third tri :haha:
whats ur due date again?
I dont wanna go overdue but i dont wanna be induced either hmm.. 
Oh btw hayley we are thinking of calling her Georgia. :)


----------



## AC1987

Hey Jo, my due date is Aug 19... I'm actually hoping I go into labour the week of Aug 12th :haha: I don't think this is labour, I think I musta caught a bug or something. Had a clear out for the rest of the night... debating if I should call the nurse advise line or not though :wacko: I tried eating breakfast and am gonna see how that goes.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Katie,
Great to hear from you. The signs are all there, good luck!! Keep us posted.

Ashley - Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AC1987

Susi! You're a papaya! How did that happen so quickly?! :haha:


AFM AHHHH my poor stomach... clear out doesn't seem to want to end!!


----------



## Blondiejay

I know, it's crazy huh!! I could feel it doing somersaults last night, such a weird feeling!!!

Aww, hope you feel better soon. Being ill sucks. x


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:D Jo am glad you're all ok :-D 

oo Ac hope you feel better soon *hugs* :hugs: :/ it's not nice to need to sit on the loo all the time! :(

ooo i will Blondie :-D

UPDATE: well i've been feeling right off all day today. I even threw up this morning :shock: I so hope this is a good sign. I've done 2 OPKs today and both had faint lines on them.... :shrug:
I asked DP if he thinks we've done it...and he says he doesn't have the same feeling that he did when we were pregnant before...so he doesn't we are this time :( :cry: we'll just have to see. Totally disheartening to hear tho. 

:dust:

x


----------



## AC1987

Hang in there Katie, might just take him a while to get used to the idea, like how my DH was after I got my bfp, since I had had a mc before it was almost like he was in denial, I think he was just protecting himself from feeling anything cause he didn't wanna be hurt again. Guys are funny that way.
But puking is a good sign :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

lol i know. He doesn't really like to talk about the MC so i know it really does hurt him :( 
Tbh, i was a bit like what?!?! I don't throw up, I normally just feel a bit nausous! lol. Just got to hope and hope and hope! I just hope it isn't false hope again :S


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow Katie, my fingers and toes are crossed for you. Really hope this is it for you x


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I'm getting a sharp pain in my lower abdomen area. Its Not bad but I'm just like what is happening! :-( x


----------



## AC1987

I know i had minor cramps before my bfp... and I remember it felt like AF was gonna come til I was about 6-7 weeks pregnant. I remember running to the bathroom everytime checking. 


:baby: I'm a little nervous... my DH is going away to another job site next week just for the day but its like a 3-4 hour drive from here. As far as I know it'll be the day after my next midwife appt.. so hopefully my midwife will be able to tell me if I have much longer to go or what. Cause I would hate to be stuck at home in labour :wacko:


----------



## motherofboys

I'm having signs of O! At CD13! This is typical seeing as we are taking a break (though not being careful about it LOL) because in previous months I was Oing at CD21 (ish) and then having a 6 day LP. Be interesting to see which way this month goes. We were not too careful earlier in the week either so if I do have a more 'normal' cycle this month it would put me with in the chance of actually concieving!


----------



## AC1987

Good luck motherofboys


AFM... the hospital called, apparently my iron is even lower then before :wacko: so I need to take it twice a day on top of my prenatal vitamin. eeeekkk


----------



## josephine3

Its always when uv given up lol i said not stressing might help motherofboys! Fx'd for u!
Hope ur tummy is feelin better ashley x


----------



## boxxey

Well ms,sore bbs kicked hard core today omg i forgot about this part


----------



## BraydensMomma

Hello everyone, it's been awhile since I've been on here. I am happy to see some of you are expecting! I am sending my prayers to those who are trying. 
We have been trying since January. I finally got my period last month. I was on depo for over a year. I barely had a period this month. : / I am still crossing my fingers and hoping for a positive test!


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, my cervix feels firmer and less open today so hoping that means i o'd yesterday. It's too late now to stress about anythin so i'm not going to over think things. I'm off on holiday on the 13th of August so if no AF will test just before then, but I think she will arrive


----------



## AC1987

My 36week4day bump pic
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-07-26001018.jpg

good luck ladies :)


----------



## boxxey

Nice Bebe Bump to cute........i feel like crap right now cant wait for this stage to be over


----------



## josephine3

Aww boxxey it wont be long til uv got a whole new set of things to complain about lol. The whole thing is hard if u ask me!
Ashley i cant believe how big u are now :haha: i think uv overtaken me! I will get a pic up when i can get to a computer. How u feelin? Any twinges yet?


----------



## AC1987

Just my bump goes insanely hard and feels bruised, it'll last for half an hour at a time though. I mentioned it to my midwife and she just told me that its my uterus practicing that its not a contraction as theres no way they last that long :haha:
I'm not having a good morning... first off I can't seem to get enough sleep. Every night I hafta fall asleep sitting up cause of the acid, and then I wake up with my throat burning because I've managed to lay down. :nope: nothing is helping, tums(anti acid stuff) or milk. 
And then I just keep feeling so tired all the time, I will have random bursts of energy where I try and get some cleaning done but gah its annoying :dohh: and my dh with his comments is not helping me at ALL! 
Also i love my in laws however they and my DH can't seem to get that I don't feel like visiting them EVERY single weekend. Like I just want some time to do nothing but rest.
Then I showed him what I think is the start of a stretch mark :( and he told me its cause I'm not using enough lotion. :baby: I'm so afraid I'm gonna look so hideous after this all hes not gonna find me attractive one bit. :cry:


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww Ashley, sounds like you're having a rough time, hope you get some rest soon. Fab bump by the way!!!
Braydensmomma - Welcome back.
Boxxey - Hope the ms passes soon for you.
Motherofboys - Let's hope she stays away!!
Jo - How are you feeling today?

I feel big now, my belly really has popped now! I just had a Wagamamas so that doesn't really help the stuffed feeling!!


----------



## AC1987

Susi, Jo, post bump pics!!! :D :thumbup:


I'm making myself muffins to help cheer me up


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies!

How is everyone?

I went to bed with a migraine. However woke up with the feeling of being punched in my ribs :( It hurts to breathe so annoying!! No idea whats causing it. Not only that my body has decided to have another clear out.. grrr!! 

But aside from thhat everything is good :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Im ok i wish i could take the next month off both my jobs......i feel like crap


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies I wrote a long reply last night but then when I went to post it said the site was down for maintenance :dohh: and I couldnt be bothered to write it all again lol but lets try again...

Susi Im not bad thanks for asking - I cant believe how quickly your pregnancy is going - does it feel fast for you?

Aww ashley I have stretch marks now too! They suddenly appeared about 33 weeks and are just getting worse and worse :( When I showed my oh he also said 'have you been using enough cream?!' grr... Well I admit now Im using a lot more cream :haha: Im slaping it on all the time! Doesnt seem to be doing a lot tho Im afraid.

Im also exhausted all the time with random bursts of energy..they're not very often anymore tho! I think Im feeling the brakton hicks now Im feeling something which hurts anyway!! I also had a dodgy belly yesterday but I think its the fact that Im normally vegi but pregnancy has me craving meat - me and the oh had a big kfc lol and I think my belly wasnt happy :nope: So i think its that rather than a symptom. Here's hoping tho. I definitely feel more and more tired and have pains that werent there before so I do think its getting closer... I hope!!!

boxxey dont worry soon you will have a whole other set of things to complain about lol. I hope the ms passes for you soon.

Take care girlies! X


----------



## josephine3

oooh p.s. here is my 37 wk bump pic! :)
Oops its a little sideways sorry hehe
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0060.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AC1987

awww your bump is so cute!! :flower:

I'm finally feeling better, however I think my DH is really annoyed that we didn't get to go see his parents. but seriously I wasn't feeling well ALL morning. Hes just gonna hafta get used to that.


----------



## Blondiejay

Lovely bump Jo!

Glad you're feeling better Ashley.

I've had a lovely day today at a picnic for a friends bday, I am soooo full up though. I'm starting pregnancy yoga in the morning, really looking forward to it. 
I'll post a pic up on Monday from my work computer.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hey everyone!

How are you all today? :-D

Nice bumps ladies!! :-D I can't wait to have one of those! I have a right tummy on me anyway but it'd be nice to know there's a little life behind it all! :-D

UPDATE: well I thought i was out yesterday as I start bleeding. Not heavy but enough to use a pad...but then today, it's gone. Just a little pink on the toilet roll (sorry TMI!!) so i just don't know what's going off!!

Btw, just watching the opening of the olympics...gosh we have gone to town! lol. And i know it was on last night, I decided to record it so I could just fast forward the boring bits....gosh I love the Sky box :-D


----------



## AC1987

Heeyy ladies! How are you all??

Awww katie is it AF? :(


So tomorrow is my midwife appt... which I'm looking forward to. Am I crazy for that? but it just seems like the highlight of my week.
Grr I keep getting vision spots and now I'm worried it might be a sign of preeclampsia :shrug: 

AHHHH omg 20 days til my due date:haha:


----------



## josephine3

Only 20 days to go its scary isnt it! I look forward to mw appts too lol i dont do much else now. Not sure about the vision spots maybe ask ur midwife? 
I thought sumthin was happenin last nite but nope. I had dodgy belly again and threw up...my tummy was makin sum rite weird noises, gurgles and pops and it hurt! But nothin today :nope: 38 wks tomorrow arrrhhhh


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley and Jo, almost there!!! Wow and there's me panicking about 118 days to go!!

Katie, Any sign of AF? Are you going to test? I watched the opening ceremony, wasn't it amazing!

I saw my belly move for the first time on Saturday. Littl'un was kicking loads in one spot so I looked down and saw my belly moving. I showed my oh the next day and he was amazed. 
Pregnancy yoga was really nice too, so relaxing. I've paid up for the next 4 weeks!

Here I am at 23 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







30.7.12 005.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## boxxey

I go for a scan on wed......i did another digi test as im paranoid.....dr hasnt even done blood work......well the test showed 3+ within 10seconds lol


----------



## Blondiejay

Boxxey, I think I did about 7 tests after I foud out I was pregnant just to be sure.


----------



## boxxey

I have an u/s wed at 1245 :-D


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww brilliant. How many do you get there? We only have 2 scans here, one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks. Although they are giving me another one at 36 weeks because of where my placenta is.


----------



## AC1987

Awww cute little bump susi, I bet right now it feels big. But it gets BIGGER :wacko: so much that you'll be wondering why you wanted it to get big :haha: 

aww boxxy try not to stress to much, but I did the same thing, mostly to prove to my DH that i was infact pregnant :haha:


AFM.... I started to lose some mucus plug :shrug:


----------



## Blondiejay

I wake up some days and think my bumps massive and other days it feels small.

Ashley, is that what they call a show?


----------



## boxxey

My dr gets a dating one @6 weeks or so.....one @12-14 one @18-20 and one @ 34weeks.......with my 1st child i lost my plug two days before she was born but it can happen a few weeks before......hopefully soon enough you will be holding your babe


----------



## josephine3

Ooooh exciting stuff ashley! did u lose it all? No fair i wanna lose mine lol.

Susi ur bump is cute and yeah to me now it looks tiny but i remember feeling huge at that stage! Its crazy how big it gets haha.
Boxxey good luck for ur scan its great u get one so early. 
Afm...me and oh dtd this morning for the first time in months! :haha: i wasnt sure it wud go well but i actually enjoyed it more than i thought i would. Secretly hoped that it mite start something off but nothing yet lol. X


----------



## AC1987

Nah just a TINY bit amount but I know it wasn't the normal cm I get cause it was like jelly(TMI sorry!!) I was cramping as well yesterday... 
Hmm I might hafta see if my DH will dtd with me :haha: I doubt it though if I even touch my stomach he thinks its hurting the baby :dohh:
My midwife appt is today at 2pm! :D


----------



## josephine3

Good luck for mw. Do they tell u how engaged u are? I was 3/5 last time im hoping for more this time! Mines on thurs. Iv got the growth scan tomorrow so fx'd for that too! Im well impressed ur losing plug lol. Susi i think u can have a 'show' seperate from plug or at the same time. I think a show is usually with blood too.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ahh ok, it's all so confusing! Thanks. 

You're lucky to dtd, We haven't since just after we conceived!! For the first 3 months we were a little scared and since then I've had thrush constantly!! Although..I've not had it too bad at all the last couple of days so I'm hoping my luck is in soon! Haha.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Boxxey and for your mw appointment.


----------



## josephine3

We have only done it a handful of times since conception .... I was too scared to start with and now am just too uncomfortable to ever be in the mood! I do feel sorry for my oh!


----------



## AC1987

Omg jo, you're 38 weeks now!? :happydance:

My midwife appt went good, I'm measuring right on and I gained 2 pounds :happydance: I'm negative for strep b and i dont have any thyroid problems. My appts are now weekly!! I didn't get anything internal done, as far as I know they don't do internals unless you think you might be in labour :baby: which is fine with me :haha: oh and apparently I was having a contraction and she goes "Oh see there you're having one" only I couldn't feel it :wacko:


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay, well done on the weight gain and glad everything is ok!! I weighed myself a couple of weeks ago and I had gained 8lbs.


----------



## josephine3

Ashley the same thing happened to me! The mw was feeling and said 'ooh ur having a tightening', but i couldnt feel it! We dont get internals either, but how did she test for strep b? I thought that was an internal swab thing? Dont think we get tested for that. Where are u again i forget lol...? I never get weekly appts still 2 weekly. We dont get weighed either but i have put on 1lb hurrah. So has baby shes back on track at growth scan today yay! :)


----------



## AC1987

I'm in the USA. Well the streb b.. was just like this long q tip and she just swabbed the outside of my lady parts :haha: so nothing inside. 

I think its actually good not knowing if I'm whatever engaged or dialated or anything like that cause I think it'd just cause me to not be able to relax thinking the baby is gonna come any second :haha:

Omg.. my dh tells me that I'm getting lotsa braxton hicks because my body is getting ready to shoot the baby outta me like "whoosh" as he says. I'm like uhh yea I don't think its gonna come shooting outta me :haha: maybe if I have like 10+ kids LOL!!


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies,

congratulations to all of you getting so close to the finish line! =]

i will be coming on hopefully to see and hear some birth and labor stories

i have a dr appt friday me and my fiance have agreed not to ttc anymore i am actually considering BC but i dont know yet. we are going to wait til my son is 5-6 and he is going to be 3 this year...it just isnt happening for us i dont even know if im ovulating or what the heck is going on. i have also been having some abdominal issue not sure whats going on but hopefully it isnt anything serious

ashley- congrats on the weight gain


----------



## boxxey

Got to see my wee jelly bean today......and the heart beat it was measuring on time so right now im due march 25


----------



## josephine3

Great news boxxey :) 
sg nice to see u around gud luck for ur docs appt!

Ashley did u lose any more plug yet? We dont get to kno dilatation jkust engagement. Doesnt it say so many fifths on ur notes somewhere? Its mad how different we do things.... 
OT but why do u guys call cotton buds q tips?! Is it a brand name?just curious lol. X


----------



## AC1987

aww sorry you're not ttc anymore sarina!! :hugs: 


boxxy, ooohh how exciting!! :D 


Jo, I have no idea why we call them q tips here, or what you guys know as fringe its called bangs here, braces for you guys is known as suspenders here, where as braces here are the things you have on your teeth to straighten them :haha: what else... I think sausages here are called bangers there? if I'm correct. Lotsa weird little differences in words :haha:

And I dont have any notes. I mean I have a file at the hospital but its for them to keep and read. 
Yuck I've been losing more mucus plug.. like tablespoons of it.. YUCK!! the color is clear to a pale yellow. Which I'm assuming is normal :wacko: I didn't mention it to the midwife cause I'm not ready for labour yet :haha: :haha:


----------



## josephine3

You dont get to keep ur notes?! We are told to carry ours around at all times in case of accident so anyone who treats us knows all our info. The mw writes in it every appt and theres a growth chart in there, blood results, urine results, babys position, heart rate etc... Also advice on a healthy pregnancy and who to contact if theres a problem and stuff to watch out for. Id be lost without them!

Sausages can be called bangers lol but its just slang. We call them sausages. And braces yes go on ur teeth. Suspenders are what holds ur stockings up tho lol. And seriously, pants go UNDER your trousers :dohh:
which has me wondering what u call ur underwear?! :)


----------



## boxxey

Lol we call them underware my 3 yr old calls them panties


----------



## AC1987

Ohhh nooo :wacko: I'm in such denial but I have a HORRIBLE feeling I'm in labour or false labour :baby: I've been having contractions for the past 2 hours. :nope: lasting about 40seconds - 1 min, and every 4-6 mins. Gah!! I know I should phone the midwives at the hospital but I'm gonna feel so dumb if this is nothing but normal cramps :wacko: it'll also involve waking up my DH and hes snoring away :dohh: and has a business trip tomorrow and hes informed me that I better not go into labour for another week AHH!! :wacko: oh and everytime I try to fall asleep they wake me up.


----------



## AC1987

Well I finally called the midwife. And she just told me to drink a glass of water and go back to bed :wacko: even after I told her how its been happening for the past 3 hours, and how they're waking me up.


----------



## skyraaa

Omg gl Ashley how exciting cud b our first baby 2 b born on this thread :) keep us updated!!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow Ashley, how are you feeling now??


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Hayley, How is everything with you?


----------



## skyraaa

Blondiejay said:


> Hi Hayley, How is everything with you?

Nothing exciting happening here :( Iv been nesting like no tomorro my house is sparkling lol, hosp bag is finally packed been getting lots of aches and pains but nothing that I think this is it lol, summer was a week late so think lyla will peob make me wait as well :( how's u? X


----------



## josephine3

Oooooh wow ashley so exciting! Dont be do down about it!wow u cud be in labour as we speak - im so jealous hehe...good luck!

Do u guys in us call womens underwear knickers and mens boxers like we do? :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

skyraaa said:
 

> Blondiejay said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hayley, How is everything with you?
> 
> Nothing exciting happening here :( Iv been nesting like no tomorro my house is sparkling lol, hosp bag is finally packed been getting lots of aches and pains but nothing that I think this is it lol, summer was a week late so think lyla will peob make me wait as well :( how's u? XClick to expand...

I remember a week before I found out I was pregnant I was scrubbing the whole house, oven, skirting boards etc and my dad said I could be nesting! haha.

I'm really well thanks, my belly is slowly growing and I'm feeling movement eveyday which is so comforting. 

I started pregnancy yoga on Sunday, it wasn't so much about exercising but more for relaxing and tuning out. I loved it. I was swimming loads but I haven't been in a couple of months, I need to get a new swimming costume and start again I think.

Are any of you pregnant ladies doing any exercising?


----------



## AC1987

OMG I'm in labour!!! 5 centimeters... ugh I HATE cervix checks.. I admit I bawled like a baby through it. However contractions aren't that bad at the moment.


----------



## josephine3

Omg omg ashley! :happydance: woooo hoooo im just a tad excited for u lol... 5cm already cant believe ur still updatin us :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

OMG!!! Good luck Ashley, will be thinking of you. Hopefully not too long now....and PUSH!!!

x x x


----------



## AC1987

:haha: yea I know right? but hey I'm addicted to internet :p free wifi here :winkwink:
contractions still coming longer and ore regular... im still in shock though my poor dh... he was SO unprepared.


----------



## sg0720

awwwwwwwwww congratulations ashley!!!!! are you in the hospital or at home?

edit: im excited to find out if its a girl or boy

i am thinking its going to be a girl =]


----------



## boxxey

Omg omg......yaaaaaa hoooooooo come on baby......good luck hun


----------



## josephine3

Im excited to find out too....Im thinking maybe girl like me and hayley.. oooh so much excitement today hehe..in what way was oh unprepared?? Is he still in denial lol..? Do you have everything you need and stuff?


----------



## Blondiejay

It's so exciting isn't it!!!

I called my mum at lunch for our daily chat and told her about you being in labour!! It's nice that we have all stayed on here for so long. 

Good luck hun x


----------



## sg0720

hmm i am thinking whos next? lol

jo they all thought youd go first =]


----------



## josephine3

I know I got my bfp first lol no faaaaaiiiiirrrr... hehe not that im jealous ooooohhh nooooo :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Blondiejay said:


> It's so exciting isn't it!!!
> 
> I called my mum at lunch for our daily chat and told her about you being in labour!! It's nice that we have all stayed on here for so long.
> 
> Good luck hun x

Lol I told the oh earlier and I feel like telling other pple haha... they'd think I was mad tho for being so pleased and excited about someone offline being in labour :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

Oooooh Ashley can't wait for ur BA sooo happy 4 u although like Jo slightly jelous lol!!! :) x


----------



## AC1987

Unprepared like he didn't think I could go into labour at 37 weeks :p he was convinced it was gonna be 40 weeks :haha:
Contractions every 2-3 mins... Getting another cervix check in like 15 mins booo!! So far managing this pain med free... however I think the pushing stage is whats gonna turn me into a big baby.


----------



## Blondiejay

Fair play having no meds!! I'll be checking back here every 10 minutes until you have the baby!!! Will be thinking of you x


----------



## josephine3

Ooh its so good having all these updates its been a fair few hrs now tho hun ur doing sooooo well! Have u just had gas n air? Ur so brave wooooo!


----------



## josephine3

Girls she has a 'this is it' thread in third tri incase u havent seen it! She was 8cm last update! We cud have a baby by now x


----------



## Blondiejay

The suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## skyraaa

I know I keep checking lol sooo exciting!!


----------



## josephine3

Still no update ahhhh! I dunno whether to be worried or happy cos she probly has her baby in her arms and is far too busy to update us!


----------



## sg0720

awww i hope she had the baby already i am going to check out her thread in the 3rd tri


----------



## skyraaa

She has made a announcement on her fb page :-D I don't wanna spill the beans tho so il wait until she cOmes on here :) x


----------



## AC1987

I plan on posting my birth story with pics when I get home. 

Had my baby GIRL yesterday at 840pm weighing 5 pounds 12 ounces. 18 3/4 inches long. Named Cassidy Renee. but omg I managed to go epidural free til RIGHT before the pushing stage like her head was showing but im like I NEED one. I'm thankful I got one at that point cause I tore :O 3rd degree OUCH!! can you imagine if she was any bigger?? yikes!!
But shes adorable!! :D So excited to take more pics and upload them. But right now it HURTS to sit on my butt hahahaa.
Oh and ladies its not that bad :D cause I'm already thinking about 8 months from now or more for ttcing again :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Congrats on the arrival of your daughter


----------



## Blondiejay

Awwwwwwwwww congratulations Ashley, so proud. Can't wait to see the photos.

Aww great news to start the weekend with a smile. :0)


----------



## sg0720

congratulations ashley! no boys yet in this thread lol


----------



## josephine3

Woooohoooooo updated!!! Soooo pleased for you and I thought it was a girl!! You go relax for a good while you've been an inspiration to get so far with no pain relief and still updating 8cm lol!!! cant wait to read the full birth story!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Wow! Massive congratulations Ashley! Well done you! Such lovely. Glad all is well. Oh wow! Too exciting! Xxx


----------



## loobo83

HUGE congrats ashley on the arrival of ur beautiful daughter. shes gorrgeous. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: thanks everyone... jo its your turn!!

i posted my birth story in birth announcements..


----------



## Blondiejay

How is being a mummy treating you Ashley? Are you at home now?


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations on your baby girl, what a beautiful name.


----------



## AC1987

Its tough, hahah... I do love it, but last night was SO hard. She cried ALL night, unless I was holding her. And my DH didn't want me holding her all night so he kept putting her in the crib(which I HATE... like I dont think its up to safety standards, apparently its my dhs old crib but no one will listen to me when I say that I don't think its safe :wacko:) 

But today is so far going ok. I find she'll sleep if I put her straight onto a blanket on the floor. So thats good


----------



## josephine3

Awww ashley Im so pleased for you... will go and read your birth story right away!! Lol it best be my turn next if hayley has her baby first too I will scream lol!!!
39 weeks tomorrow!!! argh... I did have some period type pains today and although i dont think I'll be in labour anytime soon do sorta feel a lil different in myself so we'll see! Whether it means anything or not I dont know.. she best not come on my birthday on thursday tho!! I dont wanna share it lol and spend the next 10 yrs birthdays throwing kids parties hehe


----------



## boxxey

this is from Aug 2 when i was 6 weeks and 2 days.......I am now a blueberry :)


----------



## josephine3

Awww cute boxxey! I liked being a raspberry lol. Is ur ticker wrong then?


----------



## sg0720

hey where can i find her birth story


----------



## AC1987

oops I didn't post the link?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1123655-birth-story-cassidy-renee.html

Anyways... alls good, my mom is coming today :D She took a bus last night and will be here by tonight. My DH has been so helpful lately... the place is a mess but I don't care at the moment. Cause atleast I got enough sleep for once.
Advice to new moms... ACCEPT help!! Its SO needed especially the first few days. I've heard it'll get better however I don't see that in my future yet :haha: I had an embarassing emotional breakdown yesteday at Cassidy's pediatrician appt. :blush: Apparently who ever was supposed to bring us to a room didn't get the message so we were waiting for like a good 40 mins... leaving me sitting on my stitches and cassidy crying and fussing because she was hungry (I'm uncomfy nursing in public and also have no nursing clothes :nope:) So a lady finally walks up to us and calls us... and then is appologizing for leaving us waiting.. by this point after only 5 hours sleep in 2 days and everything I start having a meltdown bawling my eyes out.. when I went to stand up I thought I was gonna be sick. It was NOT a good time for me. But anyways.. they got us into a room, and everyone was being so nice.. ended up taking them 2 hours to calm me down. OMG! So embarassing. But they had alot of good advice to get Cassidy to sleep, the pediatrician is like even if you hafta put her beside you on the bed to sleep you can. So thats what I did after her crazy cluster feeding last night.

I think I got 6 hours sleep last night I feel SO rested and good now :D


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww Ashley, your hormones must still be a little off too. You have done amazingly well, it must be hard to try and get into some kind of routine when everything is so new.

Boxxey. I loved being a blueberry and since then my littl'un has got the nickname Bluebs from it!

All is well this end, my oh's sister and husband were over from Ireland with their 8 week old little girl. OMG I fell in love with her, she is just the most adorable little baby you would ever see. It has all become real for me and I'm ready now. :0)


----------



## boxxey

No my ticker is right my scan was a week ago....im 7weeks and 1 day today


----------



## josephine3

Sorry boxxey i think im the one thats behind lol.

Aww good to hear ur ready susi! Seeing a lil baby does make it seem more real. And scary lol.
Ahhh ashley ur story is so sweet bless ya! Hope u can get a lil sleep tonight. How old is she now, like a week? Is it like u imagined it would be?


----------



## samanthax

well.. well.. well.. 
hey strangers! 
How is everyone? I see 2 people are having a bean! congratulations! 
Well as for me. Ill be 12 weeks on friday  

I'm pretty stressed as me and keelan both lost our jobs, and now we are on the Job seekers, witch is pretty scary. Me and keelan had our house.. and now we can not afford it.. Witch now come to think about it I'm glad as we don't like the house. But the landlady told us we have to be out in two weeks witch is next tuesday 

On a plus side I have a scan next tuesday! 
xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww congratulations, that's great news!!! So sorry to hear about your jobs, that sucks!! But it seems like you are being really positive about it so fair play!!

Looking forward to seeing your scan!


----------



## Blondiejay

Happy Friday ladies!

This thread seems to have gone all quiet. I hope you are all well.

I'm really good, enjoying this sunshine! I weighed myself and measured my waist last night.... Before pregnancy I was around 8 stone 6lb with a 25 inch waist. Since then I have put on 8lb and 8 inches! I'm trying to eat a good balance of food including treats!! I cannot deny myself chocolate and biscuits!!!


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies it is all quiet on this thread i think patrice leaving and ashley being occupied with Cassidy has a lot to do with it! 
Its lovely weather just wish i had the energy to enjoy it! I wish baby was here now... Its weird the longer i wait i actually get less worried and just sort of indifferent and impatient! I know i shouldnt moan as im not overdue yet but.... Argh!


----------



## AC1987

Wheres Hayley? shes gone too! :haha: 
I go on here once a day sometimes more. But then I don't really know what to say anymore... cause I'm not symptom spotting. I really hope you guys have your babies soon so we can all blab about baby stuff together.
Oh well atleast this way you guys can ask me if something is normal and since I've been through it I can let you know my experience on things.
If anyones planning on breastfeeding... gotta say the first week is HORRID. My nipples have FINALLY healed however the first latch I hafta grit my teeth.
I have SO much milk now I feel like a cow :nope: it sprays my baby in the face as shes trying to latch. And soaks through breast pads, bra, tank top, shirt. Everything gets covered in milk!!!


----------



## boxxey

sorry Ladies..........i just feel like crap, I feel like i was out on a drinking binge with out the drinking of course...sort of a let down lol if i am going to feel hungover 24/7 i would at least like the fun of the drunk first lol.....i'm almost 8 weeks my dr has been on holidays for 2 weeks so i havent seen the ob yet or had bloods drawn, but i had a scan so i know that all is ok........just wish i didnt feel so horrible


----------



## Blondiejay

Jo, I bet you just want to see the baby now you're so close. The weather has been beautiful hasn't it. At lunch I walked over to Hyde Park (I work next to it) to watch a bit of the mean swimming in the Olympics, what a great atmosphere!

Ashley, How are you feeling now? I'm hoping to breastfeed but not looking forward to the sore nips!!

Boxxey, Sorry you're feeling poorly. You should start to feel normal once you hit second trimester. It's amazing at how different you feel.


----------



## skyraaa

Hello lovely ladies sorry I haven't been on much lately , Ashley I remember the let down squirting bubs in the face with milk lol don't think it was just baby that used 2 get soaked think ppl around me got it on them too lol :) defo gets easier I bf summer for 2yrs and plan on bf lyla for as long as poss, arm well I'm sooo over being pregnant I want my baby :( but the only thing I got is a uti lol seems loads of ppl I know on fb forums ect r having there babies early :( Spose I still got a week till dd she better not b late lol x


----------



## josephine3

Argh i know the feelng hayley. Im over it too lol. On the plus side i do think iv been slowly losing my plug - just sort of clear strings of it for a few days now.. Iv also been very wet down there i dunno if its a sign? Normally my cm is thick but this is watery? I dont think its my waters tho :shrug: hayley was summer late or early?


----------



## AC1987

aww feel better boxxy!

Susi, now its getting better, after the sore nipples its engorgement :haha: However I'm not gonna stop til they tell me it gets better which should be in a week. And if I still am in pain I might think of another option but so far it seems to be getting a little better, however my baby feeds on the hour sometimes!! For someone so small she sure is a little piggy :haha::haha:

Hayley, Jo... go have your babies :haha: 
Hayley, I hope the milk spraying stops soon, its kinda embarassing, I'm almost too chicken to even go outside once I feel better I dont wanna hafta walk around in a wet shirt :haha:

Jo, oooohhh sounds promising!! Thats how it was for me before labour, I started losing some mucus plug :happydance:

Oh, I gotta add, I'm SO SICK OF WEARING A PAD!! seriously!! I want the bleeding to stop :p


----------



## josephine3

Hmmm u lost it in like tablespoons tho if i remember i wish mine wud be a bit more!

I hope the sore boobs and spraying calms down a bit for u ashley... How many pads did u use at the hospital btw?i have packed 10 in my bag will that be enuf do u think?


----------



## boxxey

Im really crampy today and my back is sore to....if i werent preganant i would be expecting af in 3 days so maybe thats why im so crampy.....it sucks cause i still have 17 hrs to work between 2pm today and 730pm tomorrow


----------



## josephine3

Well.... I got my wish... Last night around 2am i woke up with a dodgy belly, threw up....and lost 2 big pieces of plug, tinged with brown cm this time! This was definitely plug this time.
I went back to sleep till 6 when cramps woke me up...i threw up again and lost more plug. Im still having brown/pink discharge and having what i presume are contractions about 4 in an hr, its now 9am here and i cant sleep so got up and been cleaning and packing last minute items into hospital bag! Arrrghhh could this be it?
Pains are like sort of fiery round my bum,thighs and bottom of bump. I seem to get one 'good' one, then one mini one inbetween the painful ones...


----------



## Blondiejay

Eeeek sounds like it could be time Jo!!! I'm off to pregnancy yoga but will be checking in after. 
Good luck and i'll be thinking of you.
What a beautiful day to give birth on too.
X x


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Well.... I got my wish... Last night around 2am i woke up with a dodgy belly, threw up....and lost 2 big pieces of plug, tinged with brown cm this time! This was definitely plug this time.
> I went back to sleep till 6 when cramps woke me up...i threw up again and lost more plug. Im still having brown/pink discharge and having what i presume are contractions about 4 in an hr, its now 9am here and i cant sleep so got up and been cleaning and packing last minute items into hospital bag! Arrrghhh could this be it?
> Pains are like sort of fiery round my bum,thighs and bottom of bump. I seem to get one 'good' one, then one mini one inbetween the painful ones...

Yay Jo sounds like this is it for u how exciting gl hun I'm slightly jelous I have no signs what so ever so think I'm gonna hav another overdue baby :( keep us updated :) x


----------



## Blondiejay

Keeping my finger crossed for Jo!

We just put a deposit down for our pushchair! We have gone for the Mamas and Papas Glide in red. Not too keen on the only choices as red or green or the colours but it was a great deal. I also bought babies our first baby purchase which was a rabbit teddy from Next.


----------



## boxxey

good luck jo hoping to hear your birth story soon


----------



## josephine3

Well ooooowwwwww is what i have to say.. And why is this takin soooo long.. Still only havin about 6 contractions in an hr but they're much much more painful. I seem to get little ones inbetween too but i rang the birth centre and she said not to count them. Seriously ladies how have u done this?! Im already thinkin why on earth do i want to try for little pain relief? :(


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh no poor you. Hopefully it won't be too much longer. 

I can't remember if you found out the sex or not? X


----------



## motherofboys

Good Luck Jo, hope you're holding your baby by now!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Ooh! Good luck Jo!


----------



## AC1987

Ahhh I wish I came on here earlier!! Jo this is soooo exciting!! NOW PUSH!! jk :haha: Try to walk around, and breath through them, and if anyone asks stupid questions during a contraction just give them a death glare :) You can do this!! :D

Hayley awww noo really you think you'll be late? that sucks!

Susi, push chair is a stroller? or baby carriage? if thats so then we finally got one. :D


----------



## Blondiejay

Ooh I'm not sure, it's called a travel system. It includes the frame with the chair, car seat, carry cot, changing bag, foot muff and rain cover. 
I'll post a link to it tomorrow as I can't seem to do it on my phone.

How's Cassidy?


----------



## josephine3

On the way to birth centre/hospital! Contractions3-4 mins apart, and bloody painful..been losing plug still all day, seriously where is it all coming from? I hope they dont send me home...not looking forward to being checked tho...

P.s. I think a pushchair wud be like ur baby carriage. It'll convert to a stroller too tho..so it lies flat for birth like we wud call a pram...then later can be a buggy/stroller


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh Jo I really hope tonight is the night for baby to arrive. Looking forward to your updates!!


----------



## josephine3

Im 4-5cm and 90% effaced


----------



## Blondiejay

Eek!!! Never heard if effaced, just had to google it! 
Good luck hun x


----------



## boxxey

I hope that wee babes is here soon


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: I'm so excited for you Jo!!


----------



## sg0720

awwwwwwwwwwwww jo good luck to you i hope you have a smooth and easy labor,

ladies lets see some pics of those beautiful babies (well ashley, soon to be jo, then hayley and who ever is next lol)


----------



## Blondiejay

Hope everythings ok Jo. x


----------



## boxxey

8 weeks today and i have my 1st vist with the OB tomorrow


----------



## loobo83

ooooooooh Jo woo hoo. So exciting. Hopefully you have ur little bundle in ur arms by now. hayley be u next hun. Totally dragging for me now. 4 weeks to go. Jack starts school tomoro so hoping that will be a bit of a distraction for me. gonna be bawling my eyes out tomoro. 
Cant wait to see pics of everyones little bundles. Love and Hugs to u all.

Hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skyraaa

Come on Jo we need a update I'm a bit excited and jelous lol , Louise I honestly can't see this baby making a appearance soon no signs at all :( she's obviously comfy in there I will prob hav ur lil boy b4 I hav lyla pmsl, I'm do over being preggas now so bloody uncomfy bet u r too esp in this heat lol x


----------



## loobo83

aw hayley. fingers crossed u dont go over, nothing worse especially when u are so uncomfy. Im the same, cant sleep, cant bend, got restless legs, cant walk without shooting pains down my ass and legs, pressure in my vag lol. god the list goes on. I now have 3 lovely coldsores to add to my pissed off frumpy look. I look sexy as hell lol. To top it off i have to meet Jacks teacher tomoro with these bloody things on my face. Thats every pregnancy I have had them now. 

Oh well enough of the moaning, thats all I seem to do these days. Steve says he cant wait until the wee mans out so I stop whinging at him lol. Poor man. 

Hayley u not got long now. Get drinking the raspberry leaf tea and get some hanky panky going on if u can find a comfortable position lol.. Know i bloody cant. :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## AC1987

louise omg you're 35 weeks already!? You're gonna have your baby soon :happydance:

Hayley awww man I hope you are next!!


Jo!! I want an update I believe you had your baby just because theres so much silence on your end :haha:


I will post some pics later on... I AM taking them just am lazy about getting them on here :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Ladies.

Louise, I can't believe how quickly time has flown!!

Hayley, Hopefully you'll start to feel something soon, fingers crossed.

Boxxey, Hope all goes well at your appointment today.

We had out 25 week doctors appointment yesterday, all was fine, blood pressure good, no sugar in my wee, measured bang on 25 weeks and we got to hear the heartbeat again too. I will never tire of hearing that sound.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley, pleeeeeease can we have some photos up?? x


----------



## AC1987

Do these links work?

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/s720x720/482075_10151095808324054_1370343321_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/s720x720/215752_10151095809154054_637179902_n.jpg


----------



## Blondiejay

Yes! Awwwwww she is so cute! Love her little outfits.


----------



## AC1987

:blush: how bad is it that just now its dawning on me that I actually have a GIRL!! so now I can pass on somethings I had as a child to her :haha: 

Shes in such a growth spurt right now, like feeding on the hour :wacko: so worth it but wow tiring too!! 
I'm SO happy my mom is staying with me til I don't need her anymore... little worried as to when I won't need her, cause I know if I dont get sleep anymore I'm not gonna be able to cope again.


----------



## loobo83

Hey Ladies

Well my little man started Primary 1 today. God he looked so grown up, sooooo cute. I was a very proud mummy. He was only in half day but have had to wash his uniform already lol. Typical boy. 

Ashley she is sooooo cute, u must be exhausted feeding on the hour. defo must be a growth spurt. xx

Blondiejay - Aw that sound is the best sound ever aint it. Defo gonna miss my bump once im tucking my tummy in my pants lol xx

Jo - Im also thinking your little bundle must be here - very quiet. ooooh exciting xx

Boxxey - How did ur app go? xx

Heres a couple of pics - One of Jack in his uniform before going to school - and one of my 35 week bump xx
 



Attached Files:







Jack Primary 1.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 2









Jamie bump.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## boxxey

My appt was good my dr has a portable ultrasound machine in his office so i seen baby and the heartbeat it was awesome......he put me off work for 7 days in hopes my MS will calm down


----------



## boxxey

Oh and your bump is super cute your son looks so handsome


----------



## sg0720

boxxey- good luck hope you ms goes away

lobo- wow i cant believe after hayley you will be next. also, you boy and bump is so cute

jo- hope things are going ok

ashley- beautiful pictures

hayley- start jogging on the treadmil and sex if you can lol good luck i hope she comes out soon for you

sorry if i missed anyone i am exhausted i have been working alot and am zoning out just wanted to check and see if there was an update for JO


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning!

Ashley, My mum is saving up her annual leave so she can come and help me when my oh goes back to work after his paternity leave. 

Louise, Your little man looks so smart bless him and your bump looks great!

Boxxey, Aww I hope the time off helps you. Isn;t it great seeing your little one and hearing the heartbeat. So special.

Hi Sarina, Hope you're keeping well.

My oh and I were watching my belly moving last night in bed, baby was having a party in there kicking and moving loads!!


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies so sorry for the lack of update, had a traumatic few days and only 3hrs of sleep since sunday when contractions first started at 6am. Didnt kno it was possible to go so long with no sleep...anyhow...
Baby Georgia Cammerer was born at 2.56 am Monday 13th August, healthy 8lb 2.. Water birth with only gas n air.
However very scary traumatic post birth ended up in theatre for hrs. We still in hospital doing well now should be allowed home today. Cant believe its wednesday it seems like one very very very long day.

Will post full birth story and pics soon as i can
love to u all xxx


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww Jo congratulations, what a beautiful name Georgia is too. Glad everything is ok now, must have been scary for you but I bet you're looking forward to getting home now.

Looking forward to hearing your birth story and seeing photos.

I'm planning on a water birth so it will interesting to hear how it went for you.

x


----------



## skyraaa

Congratulations Jo that's awesome news welcome to the world lil girl hope it wasn't to traumatic hun looking forward to ur birth story and pics xx pleeeeeaasse b my turn next lol Im patiently waiting lol xx


----------



## boxxey

Congrats Jo so glad to hear from u, cant wait to hear your story and see picds


----------



## AC1987

awww Jo!! I'm sorry it was traumatic, but I bet that baby girl was worth it!! :D :hugs:


----------



## loobo83

congratulations Jo. Cant wait to see pics. im also hoping for a waterbirth. Really hope wasnt too traumatic. Hope u get a chance to get some sleep xxx


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Congratulations Jo! So pleased for you. Sorry to hear you had a rough time of things afterwards. Take care x


----------



## AC1987

Oh nooooo I've lost weight!! Grrr I'm trying to stay at 110 pounds :haha:
I think this baby is sucking all the calories from me.

:happydance: I stopped bleeding!!! yaaayyy!! :D


----------



## loobo83

Thats great u stopped bleeding ashley. I hate the bleeding part. Not too long at all for you.

Are u still feeding the wee one every hour - not surprised u losing weight lol. Hopefully she starts to slow down a bit soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sg0720

congrats jo.


----------



## AC1987

Louise, last night she was up from 3am til almost 6am... 3-4 I fed her FOUR times!! My boobs refill every 15 mins :haha: and then I tried to get her to settle to sleep but nope.. then I changed her to see if that'd make her sleep, nope. Fed her again 2 times.. STILL she wouldn't sleep. Then she gets the hiccups. I woke up at 7am I have no idea what time I fell asleep at.. last I remember was holding her..but she was asleep when I woke up. And I thought she was awake, but nope, so milk is squirting allllll over her face :haha: I was soooo sleepy. Ooops.


----------



## loobo83

hahaha. just got pictures in my head of milk just squirting all over the place lol. Omg she must be a very hungry girl.. I have never actually been able to breastfeed, I have tried - so have no clue what ur boobies must be going through:haha:
You poor thing, you must absolutely shattered. Fingers crossed she starts to sleep a bit better soon - even if it 4 hr intervals, that would be a big step. 
I have started cleaning my house at night time as I was thinking to myself the other day - Im getting up at 7am just now to get myself ready, Jack ready and fed before school, Reece dressed, their dad is just like another kid, I have to keep going on at him to get out his bed if hes not working. Im gonna have another one to feed and get ready. Hopefully get into a routine sooner rather than later. Ya know what its like once a baby arrives tho - everything is turned upside down lol. 

Hope u get a well deserved rest soon xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning,

Ashley, Yay to the stopped bleeding!! Haha I did have a little giggle about the milk squirting though...sorry!

Louise, Sounds like you sre rushed off your feet, hope you get a rest soon too!

My hips are starting to feel a little sore when I'm sleeping at night and I have to constantly change sides. The thing is our cat sleeps right next to me as well (she is like our baby and very spoilt!), so everytime I move she has a little whinge and wants to be stroked. I think she is just preparing me for the late night feeds, haha.


----------



## Blondiejay

100 Days to go, eeeeeeek.


----------



## AC1987

not long now susi!! :D


----------



## mzswizz

congrats to the new prego ladies (if there are any) and to the new moms! i am back for right now. Well, im currently still in boot camp but i have bad news (well bad news for me). I am leaving boot camp :cry: I ended up getting a muscle tear in my right knee and then not long after i got really sick to the point I had to go to the E.R. since they didnt know the cause....they are sending me home on a medical discharge. I guess everything happens for a reason though. I must say boot camp was pretty easy up until this point when I got injured and sick. My DH will be graduating on the 31st of this month so im proud of him and will make it to his graduation...hopefully. I think I am leaving boot camp next week but not too sure because I have to wait until my name is on the departure list. I have to admit, I am ready to be home and Im ready to see my DH. My plan now is to be a Navy wife and just let my DH do the military work. Atleast it will work out better for us in the long run. I will continue school and also working but now i can be home with the kids (when they come) so this is my update!! And......I MISSED ALL OF YOU LADIES!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blondiejay

Patrice!!! Welcome back.
So sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you but onwards and upwards as they say! I bet you can't wait to see your oh.
:0) x


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Susi and no i cant wait...im excited


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: welcome back patrice!!! :D 
So sorry to heear about your knee :( That does suck how you hafta leave bootcamp, but its true things do happen for a reason. :hugs:


----------



## boxxey

Hey Patrice so glad to hear from you......so sorry about your injury hope to hear from u soon


----------



## AC1987

Just popping in to share a pic I took of Cassidy
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2012-08-17001009.jpg


----------



## Blondiejay

Beautiful!! X


----------



## boxxey

Luv it.....cant wait till march


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for all the congrats everyone :)

Patrice its great to hear from u but sorry its not for a better reason. Hope u and oh are reunited soon :hugs:

This bein a mum is hard work! Im sooooo tired all the time. Georgia is feeding really well about every 2 hrs sometimes more. Ashley maybe u cud try and make Cassidy take a lil more at each feed? Georgia falls asleep on the boob but the mw says to wake them and jiggle them about lol so they wake and take some more, then hopefully sleep longer! It works a bit sometimes she will go back on other times it makes her cross!
I will update more soon... But im gonna try and go to sleep as its 4.30 am here. The only chance i seem to get to come on is during feeds!


----------



## sg0720

patrice- its soo nice to hear from you again sorry about your knee and getting sick. everything does happen for a reason. i think being a navy wife will be awesome good luck. are you going to ttc again or wait still? and did they ever figure out what was wrong?

ashley- shes adorable, and its okay i think all of us who breast fed have squirted our children at one time or another lol i know i have not on purpose of course but it just comes out lol

Hayley- hope things are well with you and you little girl is on her way soon!

all of you preggo ladies, before you know it you all with have your beautiful babies home with you.

AFM--- i think i am the only one here who is not pregnant yet *tear*


----------



## AC1987

Jo, I think since she weighs so little its like shes trying to gain her baby fat or something she cluster feeds like crazy!! I find some feeds she'll feed both sides... and then a third time. :wacko: my poor boobs. Get such a work out :haha: Other times she'll drink from one side then is good for 2-3 hours. Shes yet to go more then 3 hours of sleeping without a feed. But prehaps its cause shes still so young. 
I hope Georgia lets you get some rest!! I agree hard work!! :haha: I have alot more respect for moms now and what they hafta go through.

Sarina :hugs: aww that sucks!! Are you taking a break from ttc?


----------



## AC1987

:haha: you know whats weird?? its my due date today!! crazy how fast this month went by...


----------



## sg0720

Ashley: awwww. wait til you stop breastfeeding your boobs are going to be huge and sooooooo tender. we arent actively trying and to be honest i am scared now to have a 2nd child i would love another one but i worry about child care, i would definitely have to get a 9-5 job and i worry how it would be with my son like with his temper tantrums and things but then again i think that if we had another baby his behavior would improve because he loves being around babies and he is so gentle and helpful with them and i know he would never hurt them, i think that he would be happy if we brought a baby home but its still a little bit scary so kinda if it happens it happens we arent taking precautions


----------



## josephine3

Ashey iv had as few squirting incidents already too lol. Also a few times not realised im leaking everywhere and realise im all wet, or her babygro is wet. One side leaks while the other side feeds lol.

Georgiaa slept for 4 hrs this afternoon i couldnt beieve it! :) she wud have gone longer too but i thought id best wake her for a feed. I got a nearly 2 hr nap, had a good soak in the bath and had a sandwich! Bliss! 

Aww sarina :hugs: it may be when u least expect it. It happened for me when id given up xx


----------



## AC1987

Wow Jo, I'm SO jealous!! My baby woke up EVERY 40 mins all night long, so my mom and me hardly got any sleep. And of course now in the day shes passed out. :wacko:
Can't WAIT til she does a 4 hour stretch.


----------



## skyraaa

Where's my baby!!!!! :,( she doesn't want to meet her mummy I knew I'd go overdue, nothing at allis happening here not fair lol got a sweep on thursday so hoping it will kick start something starting to get annoyed now and my bloody rabbit took the piss and had babies on my due date lol x


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning,
Aww Hayley, I reckon baby will come on Saturday. Finghers crossed it's sooner for you though. You must be so uncomfortable in this heat too.
How is everyone else?
I can't believe I finish work on maternity leave in 11 weeks (this Friday), I'm going to have 2 weeks off as annual leave before my due date then 8 months off.


----------



## AC1987

aww booo that ssucks hayley!! only thing I can suggest is do alot of housework and keep active.

susi... it wont be long til you have your baby!! I remember when it was 10 weeks away from my due date :D


----------



## boxxey

Im an Olive


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Guys! Been awhile since I popped in here. Have been so busy in the past few weeks with all the moving and stuff. Found out on 8/06 that I am having a boy! Exactly what me and hubby wanted! I've ran through the previous posts and noticed that two of our ladies have given birth! Major congrats! 
AC1987- Cassidy is really cute! Did you ladies give birth before your due date? I'm finally past 21w3d today, feeling baby move all the time. Cant wait until December!


----------



## sg0720

hello_kitty said:


> Hi Guys! Been awhile since I popped in here. Have been so busy in the past few weeks with all the moving and stuff. Found out on 8/06 that I am having a boy! Exactly what me and hubby wanted! I've ran through the previous posts and noticed that two of our ladies have given birth! Major congrats!
> AC1987- Cassidy is really cute! Did you ladies give birth before your due date? I'm finally past 21w3d today, feeling baby move all the time. Cant wait until December!

congrats. finally a boy!!

jo and ashley- with my son i never woke him up to feed, he would always wake up and let me know when he was hungry :) the nurse told me he wouldnt starve because he was eating well when he was awake, also i tried to keep him up during the day so he could sleep at night because he was sleeping all day and up all night long:dohh:

hayley- good luck thursday hopefully she will come before

everyone else hope you all are doing well


----------



## hello_kitty

lol, this is actually our first but we really wanted out first born to be a boy. Starting tomorrow, I have to babysit my nephew for 1 week before school starts. He's gonna come at 6 every morning. I hope I dont have a breakdown. I dont feel comfortable taking care of him, but cant say no to my sister.


----------



## sg0720

hello_kitty said:


> lol, this is actually our first but we really wanted out first born to be a boy. Starting tomorrow, I have to babysit my nephew for 1 week before school starts. He's gonna come at 6 every morning. I hope I dont have a breakdown. I dont feel comfortable taking care of him, but cant say no to my sister.

if you dont feel comfortable you shoudl be honest with your sister. how old is he


----------



## Blondiejay

Congrats on our boy hello_kitty! Everyone seems to think I'm having a boy, but I've had it in my head since day 1 it's a girl.

We decided we are going to wait and see on the day what it is. A lovely surprise. :0)

How is everyone today?

Our little one keeps stretching out in my belly, so much that you can see a little bump and hold it in your hand.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hayley, any news following your sweep??


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: theres a good chance we're closing on a house today!! soooo happy!!

hayley hows things?

congrats hello kitty on it being a boy :thumbup:


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay, fingers crossed Ashley!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Wow its hard to get on here and take care of baby! Hope everyone is well.. Congrats on the boy hello kitty! 
Ooh i hope some news from ashley soon...
Susi i think ur havin a girly too! 
Iv finally written up my birth story if anyone wants a read I'll try and post the link...


----------



## Blondiejay

Do you? Why do you say that?
My OH has said boy right from the start but I have always said girl!

Looking forward to reading your birth story.


----------



## loobo83

Hey girls xx

Congrats on the little boy kitty. 

Patrice - great to hear from you. Shame things had to end because of your knee. Hope you feel better soon.

Hayley -where are ya missus lol. Anything stirring downstairs 

Got a midwife app on Monday. Im gonna ask for a sweep as I think my wee man is sitting on a sciatic nerve and the pains I am getting shooting down my bum and legs is unbelievable. Unbearable actually. If I do get the sweep then i might attempt to DTD lol to see if it helps things along. Best tell my OH That i have booked an appointment with him lol. Thinks he thinks i have forgotten what sex actually is. I am just so uncomfortable that its out the question at the minute, but he understands, altho he hasnt ben left to explode IYKWIM lol. 

Hope everyone is well xxxxxxxx


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Louise, how are you feeling?

Jo - Wow, just read your birth story. Must have been so scary, so glad it was all sorted quick enough and you are fighting fit now. x


----------



## hello_kitty

sg0720 said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> lol, this is actually our first but we really wanted out first born to be a boy. Starting tomorrow, I have to babysit my nephew for 1 week before school starts. He's gonna come at 6 every morning. I hope I dont have a breakdown. I dont feel comfortable taking care of him, but cant say no to my sister.
> 
> if you dont feel comfortable you shoudl be honest with your sister. how old is heClick to expand...

He's 10. Yesterday was my first day taking care of him and it wasnt so bad. He mostly just played xbox. I just dont like dragging him around everywhere and when he's out and about he can get frisky. Its hard saying no to my sister because she's helped me on numerous occasions and I havent returned the favor yet.

Thanks everyone for your congrats!
Susi - I think that looks like a girl too. I have been looking at scan pictures to try to guess boy/girl and I've noticed that boys have a flatter forehead. Yours looks pretty round.

Its only 6:30am and I'm having a hard time going back to sleep. Woke up to use the restroom and baby started moving right after I laid down. Going try and get some sleep right after I'm done typing this.


----------



## boxxey

Where do i find the birth story?


----------



## Blondiejay

hello_kitty - I've thought that with the forehead too, plus I'm loving sugary treats. We'll see! Hope you got back to sleep.

boxxey - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...osephine3s-birth-story-warning-traumatic.html

Louise - Must be painful, good luck hope you get your sweep.


----------



## josephine3

Susi i dunno i just think ur scan looks girly and get girly vibes from u! Thanks so much for posting my birth story link (and for reading) i have to type it all by hand on my phone it wont let me copy and paste it. Its what i came on to do!

Ashley thinkin about ur feeding - my mw told me not to swap boobs during a feed, to always offer the same one, and even to go back to the same one next feed to make sure its empty and baby is getting the hind milk which has the fat in and keeps them full. Maybe cassidy is just getting the fore milk and not getting full up which may be why she is waking so often? Just a thought!
Altho georgia sleeps really well in the day then likes to be awake at night too... She was up at 4am not feeding just being awake and not wanting to go in her basket...naughty baby!

Lou i had sciatica too i feel ur pain...strange to feel numb and pain at the same time. Its completely gone now iv had the baby tho.hopefully yours will too. Xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Jo,
I've always thought my scans have looked girl too, eek we'll see!!
I've read that too about not swapping boobs when feeding as there are 3 different stages of milk. There are 3 different stages of milk and the first lot is just to quench their thirst like skimmed milk, after that is the fatty stuff and full of goodness. 
I read it in The Baby Whisperer by Tracy Hogg. 
How is little Georgia getting on? Any new pics?


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi- I just looked at my boy's scan pic and his forehead is definitely flatter than your baby's. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Also, out of curiosity, since you're not finding out the gender, how are you decorating the nursery? Are you just going to wait on that? 

Hi Jo- How is breastfeeding going for you? I still have a good 4 months to go but already worrying about bf. Are you going to pump at all?


----------



## sg0720

amazing birth story jo


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies! Its almost 3am here and I am having trouble sleeping again. Just got back from a friend's house an hour ago. I have 2 chis and we were talking about them. Most people at the party highly encouraged us to get rid of the dogs before baby comes. They said taking care of a baby and 2 dogs will be too much work. Plus it wouldnt be sanitary for the baby because chis tend to shed a lot and their hair will be every where. My chis do shed a lot especially in the summer no matter what I do. Now I am stressed out because I dont know what to do. Is it possible to manage both human and four legged babies? Did anyone have to get rid of their dogs or planning to once they have babies? If you kept your dog, how is it working out? Thanks


----------



## AC1987

Sorry I haven't posted here in a while been busy!!

Jo I read your birth story wow that was terrible how they were ignoring you and such :(
And now Cassidy is feeding better, I think she just cluster feeds every few days. 


Hello kitty, you know your dogs and yourself better then anyone so if you feel you can manage then go for it, however the first few weeks I would recommend getting help :)

Soooo I'm finally able to pump more milk, my mom talked me into getting in some formula which I'm NOT happy about but it did give me a period to rest and build up more milk. However I'm a little pissed how my mom dumped my breastmilk I've pumped and just fed formula a few times. Cassidy was so sick this morning from it I think she kept puking :( Like I have nothing against formula but I DONT want stuff I've pumped dumped or not even fed to my baby :( I have about 8-9 oz pumped in the fridge so HOPEFULLY my mom will feed that to her not the formula, like I'm ok with it if I'm unable to pump anything or not satisfying her. 
Also the bleeding has come back :( and I'm having diarreah alot... down to my prepregnancy weight which I know isn't good. :nope: I can't seem to eat enough for myself its so annoying!!


----------



## boxxey

Well im off to work for 10 hrs......but if my clients wife starts smoking in the house im calling my work to have someone replace me cause everything is making me sick and i dont want someones second hand smoke


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello_kitty, we will be painting the nursery grey and white, then when the baby is born we can add coloured pictures etc.

I think with your dogs see how you get on. You know what your dogs are like.

Ashley, that sucks that your mum threw your milk away. I'm hoping to breast feed but after reading up about it it seems it's more difficult then what I thought!! 

I've had a lovely day today at Notting Hill Carnival, brilliant music, great food and such a great atmosphere. I'm at home now and baby is still dancing in my belly! Oh and I've hit third trimester today!!!


----------



## skyraaa

Hello ladies so sorry I haven't been on I'm soooo pissed off had my sweep on thurs done nothing :( although think I had a bloody show yestaday morning but nothing since I'm now overdue by 8days and going crazy :( Jo i will read ur birth story tomorro as going to bed now annoyed lol hope Ashley and Jo r loving mummy hood really can't wait to join u 2 lol, Louise did u get a sweep ? , hope every1 is ok x


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh no Hayley poor you. Fingers crossed it will be any day now.


----------



## boxxey

Hello ladies, im a prune today :-D


----------



## AC1987

congrats boxxy!

hayley, won't they induce you yet?


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay Boxxey!

How long do they let you go overdue usually?


----------



## loobo83

hey everyone.

poor you hayley, im dreading going over. I just have a feeling im gonna join the overdue club too. I still have 2 weeks to go. Midwife wouldnt do sweep today as she says they shouldnt really do it till im due but shes gonna do one next monday for me since its nt my first baby and im having bother with the baby lying on a sciatic nerve. Fingers crossed something happens for ya soon hun. 
Any idea of plans to be induced?? .Hospital where I am is really busy just now and supposedly midwives are having trouble getting people booked in even tho they are 12 days late. Hoping to god I go naturally.
So ready for my wee man to be here now. 

Hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sg0720

wow hayley- i hope that baby girl comes soon you made her home in there too cozy!

loobo- good luck hopefully your little guy will come soon

congrats to all you other ladies whos pregnancies are progressing well pretty soon you guys will be 37weeks before you know it with beautiful babies. i am going to be reading alot of birth stories cant wait for them :)


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for reading the birth story guys! Ashley now georgia is cluster feeding :dohh: its rather annoying when she wants it every 15 mins. cant believe ur mum threw away ur milk, why did she do that did u ask her? Why did u start pumping btw?
Hayley sorry ur overdue i bet ur fed up now. I just say enjoy it while u can i wish i had enjoyed and appreciated the sleep more!
Also if its the same for hayley as i think it is for us all in uk they start talking about induction when ur 14 days overdue.
Xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning,
What a manic day at work already!!
14 days!! That's loads, my mum drank castor oil with me one evening and the next morning I arrived after a 2 hour labour!!

Here's a pic of my bump at 27 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







Ebay 28.8.12 001.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AC1987

Jo I started pumping so that I could sleep at night well for part of it, that way I can miss out on a feeding :haha: however engorgement still wakes me :wacko: omg cluster feeding drives me crazy sometimes!! its like I feel like I can never satisfy her. So then my mom told me that I'm not producing enough milk so she bought formula and gave her an ounce and it actually put her to sleep. Also my mom told me that my baby needs DHA since I don't eat fish they apparently put that in formula. 
Well when my mom leaves I won't be using formula :haha:

Awww susi you look so good :D


----------



## Blondiejay

Thank you x


----------



## sg0720

any one with 2 kids or more?

i have a question.

when you had your 2nd one did it seem like your first calmed down a bit to help? i ask because my son is a nut right now going thru the no phase and terrible 2s but when he is around babies and other kids he behaves very well and with babies he wants to help all the time and be like a "big brother" its really sweet to watch...but ijust think maybe he is lonely and needs someone to play with.

any one experience that?


----------



## loobo83

sg0720 said:


> any one with 2 kids or more?
> 
> i have a question.
> 
> when you had your 2nd one did it seem like your first calmed down a bit to help? i ask because my son is a nut right now going thru the no phase and terrible 2s but when he is around babies and other kids he behaves very well and with babies he wants to help all the time and be like a "big brother" its really sweet to watch...but ijust think maybe he is lonely and needs someone to play with.
> 
> any one experience that?

Hiya Hun 

I always thought that having Reece who is now 2 would calm my eldest down (way to be 5) and it did for a while but now that Reece is older they are both as nuts as one another lol. They love each other to bits but can also fight like cat and dog. Now that im 2 weeks away from my due date im hoping this wee man will calm both of them down lol. Jacks at school now and Reece absolutly adores babies. I think as long as you keep them as involved as possible it helps to calm them down a bit as I know my 2 will like to think they are helping their brother out rather than me.Just gonna phrase everything like "Can you do this for Jamie pls" Can u get this for Jamie pls" Let them help with bath times etc.

I suppose though that every kid is different but im guessing that if he loves babies already then he should be a good help for you. Fingers crossed lol xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sg0720

loobo83 said:


> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> any one with 2 kids or more?
> 
> i have a question.
> 
> when you had your 2nd one did it seem like your first calmed down a bit to help? i ask because my son is a nut right now going thru the no phase and terrible 2s but when he is around babies and other kids he behaves very well and with babies he wants to help all the time and be like a "big brother" its really sweet to watch...but ijust think maybe he is lonely and needs someone to play with.
> 
> any one experience that?
> 
> Hiya Hun
> 
> I always thought that having Reece who is now 2 would calm my eldest down (way to be 5) and it did for a while but now that Reece is older they are both as nuts as one another lol. They love each other to bits but can also fight like cat and dog. Now that im 2 weeks away from my due date im hoping this wee man will calm both of them down lol. Jacks at school now and Reece absolutly adores babies. I think as long as you keep them as involved as possible it helps to calm them down a bit as I know my 2 will like to think they are helping their brother out rather than me.Just gonna phrase everything like "Can you do this for Jamie pls" Can u get this for Jamie pls" Let them help with bath times etc.
> 
> I suppose though that every kid is different but im guessing that if he loves babies already then he should be a good help for you. Fingers crossed lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


Hahah boys will be boys lol and yes that is how i visioned my life if i had 2 kids it would calm them down for a while then when the youngest got older they would both be nuts :) and then life would go on from there...thanks for you input. i really cant believe you are almost at your due date to me it really seems liek your pregnancy flew by! congratulations tho you almost to the finish line for the 3rd time it should be exciting good luck and hope you have a smooth and easy labor


----------



## Blondiejay

Happy Friday!

Hayley, any news yet????

How are you all? I'm really well, nothing much to report really. I have my 28 week appointment with the midwife next Thursday where she will be giving me my anti D injection as I have rhesus negative blood and she will also be doing the glucose test too. I hate needles!!


----------



## AC1987

Hayley has news but I will let her post :D :happydance:


omg went for cassidys one month appt at the pediatricians, shes now 7lbs10oz!!! thats like 2 pounds in what 2 or 3 weeks?! :wacko: So apparently she IS getting enough breastmilk :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh wow brilliant! I really hope I can breast feed, but I'm going to buy some bottles at the weekend just in case and also hold off buying a breastpump until after the baby is born.


----------



## boxxey

News?????????? I like news


----------



## hello_kitty

Cant wait to hear Hayley's news!

I will be having an appointment with my ob next Thursday. I will be 23.5 weeks then. I dont know when they will do the glucose test but I am dreading it since he already diagnosed me with diabetes at the start of my pregnancy. Strangely, I dont feel like a diabetic at all. I wonder if there was some sort of error because I keep monitoring my blood sugar with the glucometer and still eating all the things that I want, and yet my blood sugar always stays within normal range. 

Today is my last day of babysitting my nephew and the past week has not been a very good experience. Maybe its my pregnancy hormones, but I have been so irritated towards my nephew almost everyday. I get tired really easily and have to cook and feed him, yet he doesnt even bother to say thank you. When I try talking to him, I have to ask him twice, seems like he doesnt want to talk to me. Yet, he gets along with my husband. I tried expressing my frustration to my husband but he keeps defending my nephew, you would think its his own nephew. As a result, I didnt even cook last night for my hubby and went to bed mad. Its frustrating when no one understands what I am going through. I was so excited to be having a boy but now my excitement has went down a little from the experience with my nephew. Sorry to vent about this, I just dont know who I can talk to. 

I have also noticed that a few of our women are not on here as often. Where have Sam and Patrice went?


----------



## josephine3

Omg ashley u cant do that to us lol. Hayley we want news!!


----------



## skyraaa

Hello ladies :) baby Lyla was born yestaday at 4.36am weighing 7lb 8oz 12 days late lol Will post a pic when I get the chance labour was very fast got to hospital at 2.30 was already 8cm dilated dunno how I managed it at home lol 2 hours later she was here second BabiE's e defo easier :) xx she's so beautiful and I'm so in love xx


----------



## loobo83

Big congrats hayley. Well done to you for lasting at home for so long. Cant wait to see your beautiful little girly. Sending my love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sg0720

congratulations hayley all this baby news and new baby news is so exciting i dont come on much but i love coming on and reading the news about all your babies =] and pregnancies


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: aww wow well done hayley!! :D 


Sorry I'm not on here much, my moms still staying with me. :thumbup:


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay congratulations Hayley, so happy for you. Can't wait to see a photo of her, hope you are feeling well x x


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Haley! Cant wait to see pics of your baby girl.


----------



## mzswizz

congrats to all prego ladies and new moms!!

AFM, im finally back home. I went to see my DH graduate and it was pretty awesome!! Got to spend time with him and my parents were sweet enough to get us a hotel room for a few hours. My mom said pounce on him which was pretty fnny coming from her. But we dtd and it was awesome. My dh said once we are stationed, we are trying for kids and I was happy and excited. So now ttc is on standby until further notice. Can't wait to have a bundle of joy of our own.
 



Attached Files:







drew grad2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









drew grad3.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









drew grad4.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









drew grad5.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5









drew grad6.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Patrice,
Welcome back, you and your oh look so good together.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Susi!!


----------



## AC1987

awww congrats to your dh patrice!! :D

man I can't believe how busy I am with packing and baby... :wacko: we're slowly moving into our house. :thumbup:


----------



## boxxey

Welcome back :-D

I wish i felt normal lol, im having a hard time working right now and i may have to go off early, i looked into how much time i can take off and i can take 15 weeks sick leave, 15 weeks mat leave and 33 weeks parental


----------



## josephine3

Aww congrats hayley yay shes finally here hehe. Wow fast labour! 

Patrice welcome back susi is right u and ur oh look soooo cute together! I bet ur chuffed to have him graduate many congrats xxx


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi everyone

Congrats Hayley! Finally! It's fab news.

Hope everyone is well. So, i am almost 18 weeks and getting quite the bump already!! Heard babbas heartbeat a couple of weeks ago. It was the best sound ever! Got my 20 week scan in 2 weeks. It's flying by. Also been having mild 'flutters' although they feel more like gentle twitches/prods. So exciting!

I've also decided to go on maternity leave early :/ I hate my job and it's only part time but it stresses me out mentally and tires me out physically and I won't be going back. Therefore I will be going at 29 weeks which is mid November! Do feel a bit guilty and worry that people will judge me for it but I've reached the point where i don't care! Will just do some serious sorting and nesting! 

Question to you all.....what would you NOT have second hand for baby?


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
Boxxey, I was exhausted in the first trimester too.
Sarah, awe feeling the baby move and hearing the heartbeat is amazing isn't it. I'm finishing work at 38 weeks but really feeling it today. The weather has been quite stuffy today and I've been feeling so hot.
The only thing I wouldn't buy second hand is a mattress and the teats for bottles. I've got a few bits second hand.


----------



## AC1987

2nd hands I wouldn't accept would be matresses, and baby bottles(unless it was from sibbling to sibbling) 

My baby is 1 month old on Sept 2nd... crazy. I feel a little emotional about how fast shes growing!! My mom is still helping me out which i'm happy about seeing as some nights she still won't settle into a deep sleep.


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow a month has gone by already!! How is she feeding now?


----------



## AC1987

Pretty good... though she doesn't do the usual clusterfeedings its more like it goes on every few days instead of every few weeks.. I'm wondering when she'll have a slowdown.


----------



## Blondiejay

So I take it you are doing demand feeding?

The only reason I ask is I've being reading a thread on here regarding demand feeding and routine feeding. I had my 28 week midwife appointment this morning and I was asking the midwife and she was against routine feeding.

The midwifes appointment went well, we heard the heartbeat again, my blood pressure is low but she said not to worry and at least it wasn't high. She did the glucose test and took some blood to check my blood type again before I go for my Anti D injection.
All in all it was a good appointment.


----------



## hello_kitty

Sarah - I wouldnt buy used baby bottles, clothing, or bedding for my baby. My sister tried to give me some second hand stuff of her son's and I refused. It is our first after all.

Anyways had my 24 week appointment today, although I am 2 days away from being 24 weeks. Everything went great and doctor wanted to see me back in 4 weeks instead of 2. Next time I will be testing for gestational diabetes. So nervous! Hopefully everything will be ok.

Afterwards hubby and I went shopping for some baby clothes. This is the first time hubby went shopping for baby clothes with me. Its great to see him excited afterwards. Like everything is becoming real to him now. 

May I please have some inputs from you ladies? How do you feel about having a stroller and carseat that is totally 2 different colors? I bought a nice stroller that doesnt come with the carseat. A brand new carseat that is compatible is more expensive than the stroller itself so I am considering not buying a matching carseat but rather a carseat of different color, since it will be cheaper.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies hope ur all well...
Ashley i cant believe that georgia will soon be a month too its mental!

She is getting a little more into a routine and generally has a long nap in the afternoon lasting nearly 4 hrs! Which is nice.. And feeding at night isnt bad, now only wakes 2 or 3 times, around 11, 3 and half 6 :)


----------



## AC1987

:cry: I had to have one of my cats put down this morning. She really went downhill this past week and started peeing everywhere, stopped eating etc...
I think I'm mostly really sad cause I keep remembering how she was cause she was a really nice cat and friendly.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello_kitty, I wouldn't be too fussed what colour it is as long as it does it's job, can you jot just get a black one which goes with anything?

Jo, time really is flying isn't it! Do you have a nap while she is asleep in the afternoon?

Oh Ashley I'm so sorry, our cat is like our baby and is spoilt rotten. I would be absolutely devastated if anything happened to her. At least it's not offering anymore. Big hugs x x


----------



## josephine3

Oh Ashley so sorry to hear about your cat :( Its awful when pets have to leave us :hugs:

Are you sure that when Cassidy wants to feed shes really wanting to feed and not just suck? Is she actualy swallowing? I notice at night it seems georgia wants to feed all the time when really shes just using me as a dummy... I've not given her a dummy tho I dont really want her to have one but it would help her settle I know.. does Cassidy have one? if so try giving her this instead of a feed first... then obviously if she doesnt settle shes actualy hungry!

Susi i do try to nap but its hard when u want to get things done! And today Ive chose to come on here instead lol, probly will regret it later...


----------



## loobo83

Hey hows everyone doing?

Ashley - So sorry to hear about ur cat. what a shame. Cant believe your little bundle is 1 month old already. thats crazy.

Well ladies im due in 2 days and im sooooo hoping that hes gonna be here on time. Im so uncomfortable. Got another sweep tomoro so really hoping that kick starts things. Not getting my hopes up tho. Steve comes off on Holiday from work tomoro too so wld love for my wee man to make an appearance so Steve gets as much time with him before having to go back to work. Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Louise, fingers crossed your little one will arrive on time, keep us posted! 

Ashley, hope you're ok today. 

Jo, get some rest haha.

I've been feeling good today. Woke up and did all the housework, went to Homebase to get some gloss (we are painting the drawers and wardrobe in the nursery white), and spent the afternoon in the garden in the sunshine.


----------



## AC1987

Jo, yeah I try the soother/dummy first if that settles her then fine, but I can usually tell when shes hungry cause that won't calm her down. 

thanks for the comments about my cat, still sad about it.. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well, I can't wait til your babies are born Susi, Sarah and Louise! :D 

Patrice... hope you get pregnant soon :)


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies so happy to see everyone is doing good and all the babies and new moms are doing great also

louise- fx that baby boy comes on time for you

afm- i had the weired period ever...it lasted 6 days and it was extremely light with mild pain came 25days after my period in august (scared about mc but thank god that wasnt it) just a weird cycle and there was no red blood it was all really dark more like spotting thats how little i bled


----------



## boxxey

Hmm that is odd eh......

Im a plum today


----------



## Blondiejay

How strange Sarah!

Boxxey - Have you got a scan booked in yet?


----------



## boxxey

I goto the dr tomorrow so he will book it then


----------



## boxxey

This scan is just from my drs office I have mt NT scan friday


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww how exciting!

I slept on my neck funny last night, it's so sore!!! 
So we have now started to buy bits and pieces for the baby, the moses basket mattress came with a couple of packs of sleepsuits, Avent newborn starter bottle set, towels and a changing mat. My cousin has also offered her cot to us as well, it's a beautiful white one with pine around the top from Mamas and Papas.
We have booked our bathroom and nursery to be done the second week of October (we only have a big shower unit and no bath at the moment!).


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: omg my mom got Cassidy to sleep through the night aside from getting up for diaper changes and a feeding. Things are looking good :haha: My poor dh seems to think my mom is moving in with us.


----------



## loobo83

Hey Ladies.

Just popping on quickly to let ya know that baby Jamie arrived on 12/09/12 at 4.19pm weighing 10lb 3. Will update with birth story soon. Im in love all over again xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







jamie and mummy.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Yay! Massive congrats Louise! He's gorgeous! What a whopper!xxx


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay congratulations Louise!! Looking forward to hearing your birth story. :0) x

Yay Ashley well done with Cassidy, did you have a nice rest?


----------



## josephine3

Awww congratulations louise!huge baby! Im jealous of ur date lol i wanted mine to be 12/8/12 but no such luck was in labor all day on the 12th and she was born on the 13th :dohh:

ashley thats great about cassidy - do u wake her for nappy changes or does she sleep thru that too? I always wonder whether i shud wake georgia to change her or just wait till she naturally wakes to do it...
Last nite she slept from 11.30 to 6am straight without a feed or change! I normally just change after a feed but she didnt wake for a feed! No that im complaining lol


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all.....how is everyone?

Counting down to my 20 week scan on Weds! Exciting!


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow Jo, have you has anymore all nighters?

Hi Sarah, how exciting!! I loved my 20 week scan, you get to see the baby so much more developed.

I'm really well, baby has been moving loads today and currently awake! I have my anti d injection on Wednesday, ouch!! My oh has gone to Ireland today (he moved over here 4 years ago to be with me) for his sisters babies christening. I didn't go as I didn't want to fly and we are saving up as much money as we can for our little one. He's back here tomorrow though and we are going out for a Chinese with my family, yum!


----------



## boxxey

here is my nt scan from friday it was 1.4mm i dont know what that means


----------



## josephine3

Hi susi, not long now for u! Baby will be here before u kno it! Are u team yellow i cant remember....?
We had 2 more sleep thrus ... 3 in a row! Thought i was onto something but the last 2 nights shes woke at 3 and 4 too :dohh:

im poorly :( in bed with a cup a soup! Oh been gud looking after georgia for me and bringing her up for feeds. I just hope she doesnt catch it :(


----------



## AC1987

:dohh: No matter how much I sleep I wake up tired. 

Jo, I only wake her for diaper changes in the day, at night I let her sleep well unless she wakes up then before a feeding she gets a change.

Time is flying by so fast!! I can see what people mean when they say that time goes by faster after you have a kid... :baby: 

Almost all settled in the new house :D


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies!
Boxxey, that will be the measurement of the babies neck for testing for Down's Syndrome.

Jo, yes I'm team yellow. Everyone is saying they think I'm having a boy but I'm going to stick with girl. My bump is nice and neat and at the front, you can't even tell I'm pregnant from behind. Hope you feel better soon.

Ashley, that's great you've nearly settled, it's a long time coming! What's the nursery like?

All's well with me, been a little uncomfy the last 2 days as the baby keeps really stretching outwards and my hips are sore if I sleep on one side long too long. But it'll be well worth it and only 10 weeks to go.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I woke up missing I was pregnant!! crazy!! But nope not allowed to get pregnant til we have maternity insurance this time :thumbup:

My 6 week check up is tomorrow. :wacko: insane!!

Susi... well the nursery isn't exactly organized yet.. first I got stuck with this ancient crib that was apparently my dh's when he was a baby. Only I looked it up and its been on recall since 1995 because apparently a few babies have died in it :o not only that the matress isn't even meant for a baby its a toddler one and really soft. But my dh told his parents we wanted it even though I didn't really get a say in it, however i wont let her in that crib, so we bought a playpen(something like this https://images1.americanlisted.com/nlarge/cosco_play_yard_play_pen_ashland_ky_21854411.jpg ) But its right now in the livingroom since that huge ugly crib is in her room :p


----------



## Blondiejay

I really think I'm going to miss feeling the baby moving around in my belly!
Wow 6 weeks!!
Oh no, sorry you're stuck with a crib you don't want, I would be exacty the same!! What colours are you going for in your nursery?
We are going to go with a silvery grey paint on the walls, at least pink or blue goes with it when baby is born. I just can't wait to have it all decorated.


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies, hows everyone, im getting better, last week i had to go to the city twice it took a lot out ofme, my 8 yr old son has finaly got his diagnosis have months of testing, Jake has Aspergers, its a high functioning form of autisim I knew it all along its just good to have something on paper so we have access to all the resourses available


----------



## sg0720

hello everyone glad to see everyone is doing good.

louise congrats on the baby boy.

afm- i have enrolled in school again to finish up my 2 year RN. and no babies until i am all done =)


----------



## AC1987

First time spending the night at the in laws with cassidy... a bit stressful but alright. Strange my MIL doesn't seem capable of looking after Cassidy. I come inside from being in the backyard.. and Cassidy is crying and crying, so my MIL says that shes hungry so my mom hasta warm up a bottle for her, then I asked when she last had a diaper change, and MIL says she just changed her, but then I find her outfit is soaked with pee so shes cold, no wonder why shes so upset. :wacko: I would think if after she changed her she woulda felt her wet while doing up the snaps to her sleeper. 
I dunno maybe shes just old and shes forgotten that much.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies hope ur all well....not long now susi im excited for u!
Sorry to hear about ur lil by having aspergers boxxey... Like u say at least u can have all the help u need. Hope u have plenty of it!

Ashley i kno what u mean about time flying by its ridiculous. Days just go past so fast u cant seem to keep up!


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello Ladies,
Boxxey, Sorry to hear about your son having aspergers, like Jo said at least he will have all the help he needs now.
Sarina, How exciting, good luck at school.
Ashley, She might have been a bit rusty with looking after babies, hopefully she will get the hang of it now. Have you had anymore full nghts sleep yet?
Jo, How is little Georgia getting on?

Well what horrible weather we have at the moment, Saturday was lovely and sunny but after that it's been pouring with rain and cold!
I had a lovely chilled weekend though, Saturday I had an hours pregnancy massage which was bliss and then yesterday because of the bad weather, I stayed in my pj's and watched Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (original), Groundhog Day and Monsters Inc!!
We have a doctors appointment later today just to check my urine, blood pressure and measurements etc and we will get to hear the babies heartbeat again. Yay!


----------



## mzswizz

update about me...prepare yourselves lol: Well, I have went on a vacation to Connecticut to visit my DH from the 15th-18th of this month. I had a proper AF on Sept. 11th and it ended on the 17th. DH and I dtd from the 15th-17th like normal because AF just doesnt stop our fun lol. Well, now ovualtion for me is all over the place like usual. I have bee ntemping or anything i just let mother nature take its course. Im currently on cd16 and starting around cd11 i think (havent been keeping track) i had quick sharp cramping and it was on and off for like 3 days and then around cd14 (the day after i tried to check my cervix)..i had light spotting so I thought great another AF right after this but then it stopped the same day (was there for a few wipes and mixed with discharge) and well it is now cd16 and i have yet again spotting mixed with LOADS and I do mean watery LOADS of cm. Its kind of like the aftermath you dtd. So i have been leaking like crazy since around cd12 on forward, along with cramping, bbs hurt for a day, my cm was a yellowish tinge for some odd reason and now im having on and off spotting. It would be just my luck that we ended up conceiving on the vacation and it would be great because im moving up there in November which means if i did conceive, I will be almost 3 months so thats great. Well now its just a wait and see. Oh and i have no clue when the next AF is do. It seems like my body is getting more normal AFs because they are not as long.


----------



## boxxey

My everything is crossed for you


----------



## mzswizz

thanks boxxey! so hows the pregnancy going?


----------



## boxxey

My sickness is starting to slow down but i have been getting dental work done that has to be done so my mouth is sore, but im ok, i ordered a doppler just waiting for it to come, i have a gender scan after the 22nd Oct im hoping for a girl


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow Patrice, fingers and toes crossed! When are you going to test?

Boxxey, hope your mouth starts to feel better soon.

My patience is starting to run thin, I was really stressing out last night, I'm the type of person that keeps everything in and doesn't let on that I'm annoyed etc. 
We are having our bathroom and nursery decorated on the 8th but we have agreed to strip the wallpaper in the nursery and take the tiles off in the bathroom before the works start. My OH won't let me go near any of the work but he hasn't even started on it and he is out all day on Saturday and his mum is over from Ireland on Sunday. He is soooo laid back it is starting to do my head in. We never ever row as we never have a reason too but I feel like screaming at him. 
When he is out on Saturday I'm going to make a start on things but just take it really easy. I am so orgainised usually that not being able to do anything is really frustrating me.
AAAAARRRRGGGHHHHH, Right rant over. Sorry!!


----------



## mzswizz

Boxxey-cant wait to hear what you are having!!!

Susi-I don't know when Im going to test yet as of right now. And its clearly normal to be upset especially when you want to get stuff done and out the way. Im the same way so just take it easy and also you should talk to him about it.

AFM, spotting has stopped and discharge has returned to clear (ewcm type of clear). So i dont think this is another AF because the spotting had increased a little today but now its gone...if it was AF..it would;ve been a proper flow by now.


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Patrice, I never let things get to me as I always think things could be worse, but I just want everything to be done before the baby arrives. I'll get over it, I'll go and buy myself some chocolate! haha.

I'm so excited for you, I will be checking on here all the time to see!


----------



## mzswizz

Susi-Chocolate is a girls best friend lol Hopefully your OH will get it together soon.

AFM, cd17 and just went out on a whim and temped even though I have no clue what my other temps are but just was curious as to what my temp would be and well my temp is 98.79 :shock: So its pretty high for now. The spotting is still gone and I even checked the thermometer to see if there was any bleeding on it but nope it was clean. So its all a wait and see game i guess. I might just test next week and see what happens.


----------



## boxxey

So have my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks boxxey! Im hoping this is it!


----------



## boxxey

I hope so too


----------



## mzswizz

all i can do is wait and see which is no problem for me. As long as i dont have no more spotting or an early AF...then im happy.


----------



## AC1987

wow I've been missing out on some stuff it seems :haha:
Good luck patrice!! :D I really hope this is it for u :)

Susi, aww man that sucks, I remember really stressing out over not having a nursery and we still aren't using ours :haha: So try not to stress too much, because you might find it easier keeping the baby in with you or sleeping in the same room with the baby seeing as the first few weeks baby will hardly sleep :D 

Boxxy hope your mouth feels better :)

AFM... not much happening, my mom still is helping out, I randomly started spotting for a week but its gone now. :wacko: I'm still too scared to dtd with my DH I dunno it feels like I still have stitches when I don't.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello girls!
Sorry for the rant yesterday, I'm in a much better mood today!!


----------



## josephine3

Oh patrice u and ur crazy cycles! Lol. I hope it means something for u this time!
Ashley i had some weird spotting too. I thought maybe i was getting a period but it didnt turn into anything :shrug:
we've not dtd yet either we did try the other day but it hurt a lil and i got scared. I kno exactly what u mean about the stitches feeling!

Susi try not to stres.. It will feel much better when ur all organsed tho i kno.


----------



## mzswizz

yes my cycles do their own thing lol. Still light on and off spotting.


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning ladies,
How are you all today?
Patrice, what's the update?
I'm feeling good although my hips are really sore at night now and I wake up every couple of hours or so.
We have our first antenatal class which I'm really looking forward to. My OH has nearly finished painting the wardrobe in the nursery and will be stripping the wallpaper this week along with taking the tiles off in the bathroom ready for decorating on Monday. It's all slowly coming together. :0)


----------



## boxxey

So glad its all coming together. My doppler should be here today or tomorrow. Im an orange


----------



## josephine3

Aww susi so glad ur making progress on the nursery!getting ready for baby is so much fun! You guys are making me miss being pregnant!


----------



## Blondiejay

I really think I'll miss feeling the baby moving around, although at times it can be uncomfortable when it's stretching!
We have planned to have the bursery painted a silvery grey with a white blind and white furniture. We can then add colour to it once the baby is born, I'm looking forward to buying colourful clothes etc rather then the standard white!! I'm convinced I'm having a boy now, the way I am carrying seems to be a boy.

How's Georgia?


----------



## AC1987

Heeyyy guys! how is everyone??

Patrice any news?


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i am in PAIN!!!! Well, i started having TERRIBLE cramps last night and ended up releasing ALOT of blood. This morning, it was heavier than normal and I passed a HUGE clot the size of two thumbs . Didn't know i passed it until I went to change my pad and I was shocked to see it. This is day 2 of the super heavy bleeding and terrible pain. I have no clue whats going on but im just ready for it to end. Also, i shall be checking out apartments in Connecticut in November and most likely move that same month but we should see because we had a minor setback so just patiently waiting. DH heard me explain whats going on with me and he thinks im going through a m/c but i just think Im having one weird cycle but of course he begs to differ because this happened with the last m/c but i never took a test so i cant really base it on his theory but who knows. Im just ready to go to Connecticut so I can be with DH and also be able to go to the doctor and get all the proper tests ran. We might wait for baby until he goes on shore duty so he can be part of the whole pregnancy but we shall see what the Lord has in store for us. So here I am in cd2, super heavy bleeding, passing HUGE clots and with 20 times worse cramps. It shall get better soon.


----------



## josephine3

Oh patrice im sory to hear that. :hugs: i hope ur not in pain too much longer :( this sounds similar to when i think i had an early mc the month before i got my bfp. I hope its not for u but u never kno u might be extra fertile next cycle...

Susi georgia is doing well thanx.. We're back to sleeping thru 11 till 6.30 woo! She is getting fussy at feeding times tho she takes a couple of sucks then pulls away, sometimes she cries and it sounds painful. Its quite distressing.. I think she maybe has some kind of gas issue.


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry to hear that Patrice, hope you feel better soon. x

Ashley, All good this end thanks, I'm getting super excited about the decorating!! My mum is taking me out for lunch on Saturday and baby shopping while my OH takes all the tiles off in the bathroom. 

Jo, Wow that's great Georgia is sleeping through!! Are you expressing as well? I only ask because I really want to try and breastfeed but I also want to express so my OH can do an evening feed when he gets home from work.


----------



## boxxey

Got my doppler yesterday, babys HB is 150-167, so sorry patrice that u r in pain hope it goes away soon


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Hope Georgia doesnt have any gas issue. And DH has already said if it is a m/c that it is a good sign that i will be extra fertile and should be fertile around the time i come up to Connecticut. So seems like somebody is already planning ahead :haha:

Susi-Thanks yes im feeling much better now.

Boxxey-Thats great news. 

AFM, this is one weird cycle going on because for the past 3 days i have been passing bubbly...yes BUBBLY blood :shrug: Like when it comes out it looks like red suds (sorry tmi) It is sooo weird to me. It doesnt come out normal so thats another thing that is putting me in straight confusion. My body just isnt acting right at all.


----------



## Blondiejay

Not heard of it being bubbly before! Glad you're feeling better now, fingers crossed for you.

Boxxey, are you finding out the sex of yours?


----------



## boxxey

I am, i think its a girl but i have an ultra sound in 3 weeks


----------



## Blondiejay

Apparently if the heatbeat is above 145 it's likely to be a girl. Ours is looking like a boy if you believe it. We'll see.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, going through the foam bleeding again :shrug: But its getting lighter. Will try and fin a doctor so I can speak to one asap and also now DH sees the urgency of getting rid of these ovarian cysts because they are really messing up my cycles.


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: Patrice maybe you should see a doc? that sounds weird whats happening with you... I've never heard of foaming blood.

AFM cassidy is down to 2 feedings a night :happydance: Its such an odd feeling, it feels like yesterday I found out I got my bfp but at the same time I can't imagine life without Cassidy :)


----------



## josephine3

I have heard it all now patrice ! Bubby blood?! Well i hope the pain has at least passed.. Maybe u shud see a doctor if it lasts any longer than a normal af.

Susi iv not tried expressing yet, i was going to try today so me and my oh cud go out for his bday but with her doing this weird fussing and crying at the breast im gonna wait a bit i dont wanna confuse things even more. Im in 2 mindsabout it really... Part of me doesnt want her to have a bottle yet but it would be easier for practical reasons... I dont evem kno yet if i will be able to express well or if she will even take the bottle. I will let u kno how it goes when i do try!i think ashley has tried it tho and its been ok...?


----------



## Blondiejay

Patrice, I hope the doctor can give you some answers.

Ashley, Yay to 2 feeds a night! Have you been expressing your milk?

Jo, Thanks I would be instrested to see how she gets on if you decide to go ahead.

How is everyone? I'm knackered, I get to Friday and all I want is my bed! Last night my hips were so sore again so I'll try and have some snoozes over the weekend!


----------



## josephine3

Wow busy morning on here! There was a whole page worth of new msgs appeared just while i was typing my reply!

Im good but tired too, had a late night last night had a friend over. Finally starting to have a social life again! It is so difficult with georgia tho to get out and do much ! 

I bet u guys will have what u think ur having - i had a feeling she was a girl all along!


----------



## Blondiejay

Jo, Do you have many friends with babies that are off work as well? I have a few so hopefully I'll be able to pop round to theirs or they come over. It will probably be a different story when the baby arrives thoguh as I'll have no energy! But that's the plan anyway.
I've said girl from the start but I'm starting to think it's a boy.


----------



## AC1987

Susi yes I express, my baby so far hasnt shown any nipple confusion, only if its a different bottle from what shes used to haha

Jo how much does Georgia weigh now? Cassidy had her 2 month visit at the pediatrician on the 2nd and is up to 10 pounds 5 ounces :wacko:gaining about 1 oz a day.


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Ashley, I really hope I can breastfeed.

I saw my friend at the weekend and her baby Stanley (the one born at 29 weeks), he is now nearly 6 months and just over 10lbs!! He is such a cutie and doing really well, bless him. I said my baby will look massive next to him!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes I will be going to the doctor once this whole thing stops and figure out whats going on. This is the weirdest cycle i have ever gotten!!!


----------



## josephine3

Georgia is weighing in at 10lb 12 last visit at 6 weeks, we have her 8 week one and immunisations on thurs. How has cassidy found her injections? Im worried already!

Susi i actually have 2 friends from work and they have just had babies too... Our boss wasnt too impressed we're all off.. We said we'd meet up but just havent gotten round to it. I met one of them once! These little lumps really do take up so much time. And u find if u go anywhere it messes up their lil eat and nap routine then they get grumpy! It becomes easier to stay home lol


----------



## Blondiejay

That's why I'm quite glad I'm going to have a winter baby, we can hibernate the whole winter!


----------



## mzswizz

Well, looks like the bleeding will be on its way out either tonight or tomorrow :happydance: So im happy about that. And im ready to move forward and figure out whats going on. Currently im on cd5 or bleeding day 5 so lets see what happens.


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies, was MIA for a couple days as my mom is quite ill, shes on the mend, too young to be having heart issues shes only 51. I also made 6 pies last night and im making turkey dinner today, gunna be a busy day, i should be sleeping at 3am but too much on my mind. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## AC1987

hey boxxy, happy thanksgiving (I hafta wait a whole month til they celebrate it down here :p ) hope your mom feels better!

Susi, its good to get out some though even for just 15 mins a day to get some fresh air :) I'm so excited to see pics of your baby when its born :happydance:

Jo, well she screamed her little head off while recieving them... ahh heartbreaking :cry: but then she slept the entire day and night, however the following day she was all fussy, probably cause it was hurting her. Now shes fine though :) 

Patrice, I hope they figure out what went on!! Are you with your DH now? Or if he still off doing navy things? 

AFM, my sis was visiting for a day.. I think my mom plans on going back end of this month or beginning of next. So I plan on slowly picking up the slack an doing more house work and everything


----------



## Blondiejay

Boxxey hope your mum feels better. 

I had such a lovely day yesterday, mum had said in the week that she will take me our for lunch and shopping while my OH takes the tiles off in the bathroom. So, I get to mums at 1 and 10 of my lovely friends were there for a surprise baby shower for me!!! We had some lovely food and I was given some lovely gifts. I really do have the greatest friends.


----------



## boxxey

This is my 15 week pic, took it a week ago, lol mom has no mirrior so i used her window:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I will be with dh once he finishes basic sub school in 2 months :happydance: And i hope they figure out whats going on also.

Boxxey-Lovely bump pic and hey we women always find ways to take pics etc. Where there's a will, there's a way :haha:

AFM, cd6 (if it was a whacky cycle) and bleeding stopped yesterday :happydance: Also, discharge/cm has turned back to normal :happydance: So everything went back to normal so far. Well its been on and off raining here and yesterday, I went to see my friend who gave birth to her daughter on Sept. 25th. She is sooo adorable. It just hasnt kicked in that she is a mom yet which I believe is normal. But had a great time with her and the baby. Also, yesterday, i made a major decision. I cut my hair yesterday :blush: I did it myself and I must say it actually came out pretty good. My dh loves it of course and so did my best friend so I guess I did a pretty good job :haha: I was always contemplating on cutting it shorter but was always afraid to do so but I finally did it. :thumbup: Well thats all the update I have for now. Nothing really to report on ttc wise as of yet but will get back into the mix once I move which would be when dh finished sub school in an estimation of 2 months because that way the Navy will pay for us to move house which is perfect. So all is well and just sticking it out here.
 



Attached Files:







mi2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Blondiejay

Looking good Boxxey, I take photos of my bump in the same clothes and postion every week to see how much I've grown.

Loving your hair Patrice!

How was everyones weekend? My mum had invited me to go out for lunch and shopping with her on Saturday, I went round to pick her up and 10 of my best friends were there to give me a surprise baby shower! I got spoilt and had the best day, the sun was even shining so we got to sit in the garden all afternoon.
Works have started in our flat today, we are having a brand new bathroom fitted (we only have a walk in shower, I can't wait to have a bath!!), the nursery decorated and our hallway/landing painted. We are having to move out for a week but it will be well worth it.


----------



## boxxey

Renos r exciting, we had our thanksgiving dinner last night it was awesome, im making a nice platevand taking it to my mom in the hospital. Tomorrows my 16 week appointment, excited to see my wee baby, oh im a new fruit today too :-D


----------



## AC1987

Nice hair cut Patrice, I only tried cutting my hair once and regretted it hahaha


Heres a video of Cassidy, what happened? shes growing toooo fast!!
https://youtu.be/M5xVZvwikw8

AFM my sis came for the weekend. Awww I wish my family lived closer!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley, she is beautiful!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-she is gorgeous!!!

AFM, cd7 and bleeding is still gone so thats good. I just booked the hotel for next month so I can go see DH for thanksgiving. Im super excited and anxious to see him. Time is really flying fast I've noticed. I havent been taking my temp nor doing any opks etc because its no use at this point right now because we are just really into seeing each other and working out everything financially and moving etc. Also, so far i get to see him like once a month so i know we have a slim to none chance so i dont bother at the moment. Waiting until I move up there to really start anything because I will then be seeing him every day :happydance: Well, thats it for me for now.


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: I still can't get over thats it October already... I feel like summer has long gone.
Jo, Hayley, Louise, how you ladies feeling? Hows the babies?
Susi, Boxxy how are you? Susi not long now! :D 

I feel like theres people here who have disappeared... katie what happened to you?


----------



## Blondiejay

I'm really good thanks Ashley, my back has been a bit sore today. The works in our flat have started, we've been staying at my mums but popped back each evening this week. The nursery and bathroom are completely bare, stripped back completely with dust everywhere!! But it will be all worth it and I ant wait to show you photos of the finished product!
Baby has been really active but nice and quiet at night. We had our second antenatal class night. I really enjoy them and really do learn a lot.
How is Cassidy doing?


----------



## boxxey

Im ok just battling headaches, i go on Nov 1st for my anatomy scan


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd ummmmmmm cd9 yeah thats right lol. I tell you my mind is on soo many things right now that I lose track alot. I have been taking prenatal vitamins this cycle. I have gained alot of discharge with it so im guessing thats normal. DH is graduating from basic sub school Nov. 30th and I will be there to see him graduate :happydance: Once he graduates....I can move up there until he completes his A school so im excited.


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: I have yet to get my period.. hey maybe I won't even get one if it doesn't come before I get pregnant again.
Ladies, I miss feeling baby kicks... as crazy as it sounds!


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello ladies, 
Ashley, I've been saying that I think I'll miss feelin baby moving around.
How has everyones week been? We've been saying at friends as our flat is being done up, popped back today and it's starting to take shape now. Should be able to move back in Thursday, yay!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi Ladies.

Ashley I'm here! hehe. Sorry i've been away for so long. Life has just got in the way and we've stopped trying for now. Plus we now have 3 cats and a dog so it is busy busy busy! I was just thinking last night about you ladies and thinking about how you are doing. I am currently making my way through the thread but Ashley your baby girl is soo lovely! Congrats!!! :-D

more comments to come once i've finished reading :D

xox


----------



## mzswizz

Katie welcome back!!!!

AFM, im on cd15. I finally got the new health insurance processed and that's going to be effective November 1st. But Im going to wait until I'm with DH to go to the doctor so we both can find out and I dont just go by myself. I really need my support system. For some odd reason, DH and I both have that "prepare for the worst mentallity" in which we both said was pretty bad to do, so we are just going to go in and find out what's wrong. I have been tossing and turning all night so not really any sleep for me. Also, a tooth that has been causing pain, popped out on its own :shock: I think something hit it when I was eating but atleast I dont have to deal with pain :thumbup: Now if only my wisdom teeth would pop out on their own..would save me a trip to the dentist :haha: 36 more days until Im on vacation in Connecticut with DH :happydance: Im super happy. And then DH graduates on Nov. 30th and I move to Connecticut around the beginning of December after I come back which is Dec. 3rd! Atleast I will be up there before Christmas and my birthday. My DH already bought me my gift and its an IPOD eeeekkk :happydance: I needed a new one so he bought me a 160GB IPOD Classic :happydance: He knows just what to buy me. Now I got to think of what to buy him for Christmas. Im hoping to atleast be able to ttc during the trip if not then December definitely. And the funny thing is...if we conceive December (my birth month)...beanie would be due in September (DH's birth month) which DH was always hoping would happen secretly :haha: But we shall see. As for as my body goes, I just been taking the prenatals but I get too much cm. Yes, I know it sounds weird to complain about cm but seriously, I either have to put a panty liner on or end up changing underwear in midday because it leaks out as if its the after result of dtd :shrug: Don't know whats going on neither. Thought it could be like early ovulation or something :shrug: My cycles are being all over the place. The earliest for my cycle to start was I think 16 days and the longest 52 days so thats my new range instead of 35 days now. So now we just :coffee: Also, today, I have to enroll in dental insurance so getting all the enrollment etc out the way so I can start the health and dental process. Most likely going to do the dental work before the health because I want to be pain free before ttc but we shall see.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Okay I've finally finished reading the thread bits that i've missed!

Congrats Jo, Ashley, Louise and Hayley on your beautiful babies!! I can't believe time has passed so fast! It feels like yesterday when you got your BFPs! :D

Congrats to the ladies who are pregnant and are awaiting their bundles to arrive!! Jealous!! :D hehehe.

Welcome back Patrice. Sorry to hear about your medical discharge but as they say, the Lord works in mysterious ways. There is obviously a plan for you that doesn't involve the Navy! Hopefully it is to get that BFP in your next cycle! Congrats on your new insurance. Hopefully the drs can help figure out what is happening!!

So yea, we have just stopped dtd to be honest. It is mainly cos of the constant bleeding I have. It was our 2 year anniversary on Sunday :D :D :D and lo and behold...the bleeding stopped!!! :D just in time so we have dtd on sunday and yesterday. Might even pounce on him tonight too.....got to get the most of it whilst the bleeding has stopped! hehe. So technically we are NT/NP so who knows! :D

Well I went to the drs about a month a go and saw a lady doctor hoping for them to prescribe me metaformin as the 1st dr suggested but NO. It felt like she was judging me for being overweight and said she wasn't happy to prescribe me metaforming without an oby but they wouldn't without weight loss. Plus I found out that a contraceptive pill that the other dr was on about had a very high chance of blood clots so that's a definite no-go to me. In fact the only positive was that she has recommended me for a weight loss program. I came out of it in tears as I really felt like I was being judged. I just don't get it. I'm overweight and I have a condition which makes losing weight 10X harder and I really struggle. So i've gone to the drs asking for help and they are saying "oh but you have to lose weight!" GRRRRRRR. I have totally lost my faith in drs to be honest. I have an appointment on Friday to go see the original doctor who said about metaformin and he is the only dr I am willing to see about this now. So i'll have to take it from there!!!

In the mean time, we have added a kitten and a dog to our home. So now we have Sally (Cat, 8 years), Tango (cat, 1 & half years), Moonlight (Kitten, 5 months) and Ralph (dog, 8 years). We took Ralph in as his owners weren't looking after him properly but we are now admitting that we probably shouldn't have took him as we are a bit overloaded now. We are actually talking about finding him a new home but we know he is in a good home for now :) Moonlight is an all black bundle of fur. We named her Moonlight cos most of the time when you look at her you can just see these 2 eyes that look like moons :D we got her when she was 9 weeks old so she is truely our baby. She even lets me cradle her like a baby. :D :D :D

Here's my facebook page ladies: https://www.facebook.com/KittyK8 add me as a friend! But please know that no-one apart from you guys know about us TTC/NTNP so please don't mention it on my page :D

xoxo


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Katie,
Welcome back! Sounds like you have a handful with your pets, I see it as you're just practising being a mum to fur babies first. We have the most adorable cat called Cash who came with the flat we bought (we bought the flat from a friend and she didn't want Cash moving as she is about 12/13 years old). We really love her as if she is a baby.
Anyway, I hope the original doctor that you went to see can give you the news you want and the metaformin.

Patrice, not long now until you're with your DH. I remember when my OH was living in Ireland when we first met and counting down the days until we saw each other again. Absence makes the heart grow fonder!!

AFM, We are moving back to our flat tonight after just over a week of staying at my mums and friends. The bathroom is nearly done, it just needs the tiling to be finished and a few things done here and there. The nursery is nearly finished too! It was all be finished by Friday and I cannot wait to see it all done!!
Babies furniture and our new massive bed is arriving next Tuesday, so we can start washing babies clothes and finally getting everything prepapred. So exciting!


----------



## AC1987

I just skimmed through the first 100 or so pages to when I found out I had a bfp.. wow that time went by SO fast!! 
Welcome back Katie, I added you on facebook :D
Aww so cute about your pets!!

Patrice, hopefully you don't find it too cold in the north :haha: I wish you luck at the doctors when you go :)

Susi, 3-10 weeks til your baby could be here(right?) :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

:D yea the cats are like our babies :D Especially Tango and Moonlight since we've had them since kittens :D

Gosh Ralphie is annoying me so much today buttt it's good preparation for a kid hehehe!

Ooo That sounds lovely Susi! Bet you can't wait for the last few weeks to fly by! :D 

I can't wait for a baby but we have to start thinking about whether now is the right time with the animals...we would be fine if it was just the cats, sooooo yeaaa lol. Anyone want a dog?  hehe. only joking. I love him really. :D :D


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley, Argh it's so soon isn't it!!! My last day at work is the 9th and the lady who is covering me starts on Monday for a 3 week handover. It all feels really final.

Katie, hope Ralphie gives you a break soon!! Cash is preparing me during the night as she jumps up on our bed and meaows in my face for me to give her room to lie down! She gets away with everything, so spoilt!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Lol bless you cat. Moon used to do that. I think she was taken from her mum too soon and I've sort of replaced her. When we got her she was in our bedroom to separate her from the other 2 cats and she annoyed us so much in the night we actually moved to the spare room.....run out of our own bedroom from a kitten! hehehe. But she just loves company and she's been integrated with the other two successfully sooo yesterday we took back our bedroom! YAY!! :D OH was so happy :D


----------



## Blondiejay

Haha cats really do rule the roost don't they!! Cash is sooooo vocal and is constantly meowing at us, she just loves attention too. We have really missed her this last week or so. We have popped in a few times but it's not the same.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

no i hate being away from mine :)

Just to show how much moon walks all over us. Here are two pics of her :D

View attachment 497289


View attachment 497291


:D 

And here is a pic of Ralph:
View attachment 497293


View attachment 497301


Sally:





Tango:





All my babies :D


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

OKKK it only uploaded sally and tango....


here's moon:





And Ralphie:





:D


----------



## Blondiejay

Awwwww so cute! Cash is loving the attention since we got home this evening. For to go to antenatal class in a minute though for 2 hours!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Oooo good luck! Are they as useful as they make out to be?


----------



## Blondiejay

Yes defo, there are 3 in total, the first is answering any questions you have an telling you about when to go into hospital, what labour is like etc, the 2nd was about giving birth, different pains medication, what can go wrong, etc and today's the last was about what happens once true baby is born. Even though I have read a fair bit I have defo learned a lot.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Oooo it does sound interesting! :D :D


----------



## AC1987

I didn't go to any classes, I guess the most thing that woulda helped me is if someone could explain exactly how contractions felt... which no one I talked to could :wacko: but I can tell you it feels like your stomach is doing muscle contractions on its own like nothing you do stops it.. atleast not for me :haha:

awww those are so adorable pets katie!! I would love to get another cat but we've decided to wait til Cassidy is atleast a 1 year before getting one. :)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Thanks Ashley! 

Yea they say having a cat and a baby is a bad combination as the cat will probably want to sleep on the baby or something like that. 

Ralph definitely has to go. I was sat with him on the leash and opened the kitchen door and moon was there. All was going well with the training until he totally went for her and nearly got her. I'm not having this. We just don't have the time to train him properly with cats and the cats were here first. :-(

Well update with me. I've just felt so low all day. I've been crying for most of it and I don't know why. I'm worried that my depression is rearing it's head again. I'll have to talk to OH about it when he gets home later I suppose. 

Hope all is well with everyone

xoxo


----------



## AC1987

I think it depends on the cat Katie, mine wants nothing to do with babies and kids and will stay far far away LOL!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry you're feeling so down Katie, it's great oh can talk to your partner. Big hugs.

We had out midwifes round tonight for our 34 week check, she said baby is 2 5ths engaged and a little small but nothing to worry about as I'm so small as well. Heartbeat was still low which indicates a boy if you believe it. 

After she left we had really bad news, a friend of ours took his own life yesterday. We don't know anymore information then that. So sad as he always seemed so positive, I had quite a cry and baby kicked throughout. It just makes you think life is so precious.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Well ladies...I have been to the doctors!! And I am happy lol. 

They are actually unsure whether I do have PCOS! It turns out the ultrasound showed one ovary with all the signs but the other one apparently is below the threshold of PCOS. I have had blood tests and apparently they were all normal. He was saying there is a male hormone which all women have (not testosterone) which is typically high when you have PCOS but on my tests apparently it was all normal!! 

So I haven't got Metaformin yet as he wants to ensure I do have it as he doesn't want to give me something which would help for something I might not have. 

Plus he weighed me and said that in the past month since I was last weighed I have lost over a stone and I am the lightest I've been in a year! :D :happydance:

Soo I'm over the moon at the moment and know not to go to any other dr but him regarding this issue :D

The OH has said that if it turns out I don't have PCOS then I should sue for all the heartache and rubbish I've been through but I don't know if I would. I'm just taking it as it comes now.

Plus I think I either have ovulated or am close to ovulating! Yesterday I had CM on the tissue (sorry if tmi!!!) and I also had twinges on my left side lower abdomen! So of course I made sure we BD hehehe. :D and I will make sure we BD at least every other night for the next week or so hehehe

Sooo how are you ladies??

xoxo


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow, that's great news. So positive too!!! Well done on the weight loss. Hearing news like that must have given you and your oh such a boost. Good luck!

I'm good thanks. The decorating in our flat will be finished today so the weekend will consist of cleaning, washing the babies clothes, and having the carpets professionally cleaned tomorrow ready for the nursery furniture and our new bed to be delivered on Tuesday. It's all finally coming together!

I weighed myself last night and have put on 15 lbs the whole pregnancy. I'm sure it will pile on over the next few weeks though!


----------



## AC1987

Great news Katie!! :D my fingers are crossed that a LO comes your way :)

Susi, aww wow that sucks about your friend :( I've never been in that situation so I don't know what to say except I'm sorry :( :hugs:
Also you should take a pic of how your nursery looks like when its finished!! 

My nursery still isn't finished, however Cassidy now sleeps upstairs in her own room :happydance: AND sleeps from like 9pmish til about 4 amish(it changes slightly) but still what an awesome improvemennt :D I'm happy!! 

Patrice how are you?

Hayley? Louise?


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Ashley. x

I'm dying to get home to see our flat now it's finished!! I'll wait until all the furniture is in before I take any photos.

Wow, that's great Cassidy is sleeping most of the night you lucky thing!!!! Is your mum still around helping?


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies hope u are all well.

Susi im so sorry to hear about your friend thats terrible :hugs:
Im glad u are enjoying getting ready for your baby tho sounds like your nearly there!

Katie thats great news from the doc u must be really pleased - good luck for next cycle!


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Jo.

How is little Georgia doing?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Susi- thank you! Ooo bet you are soo excited now the nursery is nearly finished! What colours have you gone for? Can't wait to see pics! 

Ashley - thank you! That's really good about Cassidy!! Bet you are so proud of her! 

Jo - Heya!!! How are things? How's Georgia? Thank you also!! Hehe

Update - well there's no sign of blood which is really nice. Been twingy for the past few days on my left side (which apparently is my best ovary regarding cysts and such) so fingers crossed!! I'm actually feeling sore around ,y abdomen and my lower back today, has anyone else had this? 

Told oh we are bding tonight to which he then proceeded to go have a nap ' so he's ready' :haha::haha: (sorry if tmi) 

How are you all doing today?? 

Xoxo


----------



## Blondiejay

Katie, sounds promising...good luck!!

The nursery looks lovely, we are so happy with it. We have for with a light grey colour. The furniture that's being delivered is all white. I'll post photos up once the furniture is in. Has all our carpets cleaned today too. I'll start washing the babies clothes next weekend Sony can put them away in the new wardrobe/drawers.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Ooo exciting! I bet it makes it feel totally real now with the nursery and clothes and things! It sound lovely! :-D


----------



## Blondiejay

I do feel like we have left it quite late though. Need to get my hospital bag ready too. 5 weeks to go tomorrow and 3 weeks left of work. eek!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Katie, welcome back! A few years ago I was in a similar situation as yours. I wasnt conceiving at the time, but my cycles were very wacky. I went without having a period for 3 months! They did my blood work and it showed that my hormones was unbalanced and said tested me for pcos. They were sure I had pcos. I moved to a different city before anything got finanlized. However, I was put on bc pills to regulate my cycles during the time there. About 2 years after I moved here, I followed up with a new doctor. This time, they confirmed that I do not have pcos and ended up checking my thyroid. First test came back negative, and they wanted to do another test just to be 100% sure...but I got pregnant before the second test was done. I am pretty positive at this time that I dont have any problems. Dont let the doctors scare you!!! Were/are you on birth control pills? They have helped me a lot in regulating my cycles. I missed one week worth of pills and got pregnant the first time. Sadly it ended in a chemical. Second time only took me 2 cycles. I dont know if the bc pills played a role, but I know for sure that my cycles were super wacky prior to being on them. Good luck! I hope you get your bfp soon!

How are the rest of you ladies doing? I am 30 weeks today. The countdown officially begins! We have almost everything for the baby and he has more than enough clothes, we're waiting until black friday to get the rest.

Susi- your nursery sounds exciting! Our nursery looks rather plain. We just had a crib with the bedding, 5 wall hangings, decoration shelf that matches bedding, valance, matching lamp, changing table, and a dresser. I wish we could paint but we life in an apartment. Baby would have to share his nursery with us since we are also using his room as an office. I might buy some wall stickers though. Feel bad for the little guy cuz he will be getting minimal natural light. The window is blocked by a stupid tree. Oh well, I have a feeling he'll mostly be staying with me anyways.


----------



## Blondiejay

Good morning, wow sounds like you are super organised! Cant believe you are 30 weeks already. We are going to get some wall stickers, lots of different size stars to go up one corner of the room.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hello kittY! Bet you can't wait for the last 10 weeks fly by! 

Oo susi it sounds lovely! :-D when it's my turn I was thinking of painting the ceiling dark blue and put stars on it or maybe light blue and then clouds. But still got to get the bfp first! Lol

Well nothing new other than I threw up after eating pork earlier. My oh is allergic to pork and I've never had such a reaction before so got my fingers crossed although I am sure it is too soon for that sort of stuff but a girl can hope! Hehe 

Xoxo


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow Katie, I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you. Your nursery idea sounds great too. I always said I didn't want a theme for the nursery but I do love stars. I've got a tattoo of one on the side of my wrist.


----------



## skyraaa

Hello ladies hope u are all well and baby's cooking nicely :) sorry iv not been on iv only got my phone for Internet ATM and its annoying lol me and Lyla are good shes 7 weeks sorry I can't post a pic on here thro my phone but if u have fb feel free to add me and have a nosey it's Hayley Kidd-Stanton think im the only one on there so shouldn't b hard to find me :) x


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd1 today. AF has started 20 days after the abnormal bleeding and found out that ovarian cysts cause abnormal bleeding in between periods :growlmad: Well, i had a talk with DH and I was going to wait until I went up there yo handle the whole going to the doctor to get treated BUT DH now is showing concern and he wants to go with my previous plan which was to seek medical help BEFORE i leave to Conencticut next month. So im changing my PCM (Primary Care Manager/doctor) to a female and will schedule an appt immediately when my insurance goes into effect which is next Thursday :happydance: So will be seeing the doctor soon. I'm just ready to get rid of these cysts so I can finally conceive with no problem and have a LO in our arms.


----------



## hello_kitty

Katie- I have my fingers crossed for you too!
patrice- Wish you the best of luck!
Susie- Since we are due around the same season, I was just wondering if you did/are splurging on maternity clothes? I bought a few dresses during the summer. I barely have any fall/winter clothes. I feel like its a waste with only 10 weeks left. Found these nice pair of jeans but didnt like the price. I cant imagine putting them away after 10 weeks. Think I'll just make do with what I currently have. What about you? Are you buying any maternity clothes to get through the fall?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Omgosh ladies! I thought I was out last night as when I wiped (sorry tmi!) I had cm that had blood in it but it was brown blood but with my periods being dodgy I thought ah right here is AF AGAIN! But today nothing, just cm! Sooo who knows! I've got my fx sooo badly! I've got sharp twingy pains again in my abdomen so dunno but here's hoping!! 

Hope you all are well.


----------



## hello_kitty

Katie, when will you be testing? Hope you get a bfp!


----------



## mzswizz

Katie-Here's to hoping it was IB and you are closer to your bfp :hugs:

hello_kitty-thanks!

AFM, im on cd2 today. So 5 more days to go and then hopefully AF will kick rocks :thumbup: But as of right now, I have a sore throat which sucks so hopefully that goes away because bloating, cramps, fatigue, AF and then on top of that a sore throat...bad combination :nope: Im just ready to go to the doc and see what she has to say. I am going to a family practice doctor and she specializes in hormonal therapy so thats good for me also. I need to be in tip top shape by the time the trip next month comes around :haha: So we shall see.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

I don't know when I'll be testing. May do it in 2 weeks as can't afford the tests until then! :haha: Sooo i'll have to wait BUT at least it give my body plenty of time to get that HCG up if I am! hehe :)

Patrice - hoping you feel better soon! It's always good to see a doctor. I couldn't wait for my appointment last week and now I can't wait to hear from the gyn :)

xoxo


----------



## AC1987

Hi Ladies,
Hope you all are doing well... I'm so tired!! :haha: this past weekend we visited the in laws and my DH decided that we should have the baby in our room. And my dh and baby slept well.. me not so much, I just kept thinking that I needed to wake up so I only got like 3 hours sleep. Then we had to come back home cause some friends came over for a visit.. cassidy had her first play date :D so cute!! our friends baby is only 2 weeks old... can't believe how BIG cassidy looked compared to her.


----------



## boxxey

I go on Nov 1st for my 20 week scan, babys HB is always above 155 i think its a girl, im feeling ok but rrally crappy other times, im off work now


----------



## hello_kitty

Hello ladies! I just have a quick question for for all the new mommas. How much clothes did you buy for baby? As of right now I have about 15 pairs of newborn sleepers/pajamas (all of them footed). They were handed down to me. Should this be enough to last for a week? We only do laundry once a week since we live in an apartment. Should we buy anymore to be on the safe side? Most of the clothing that we bought are 0-3 months since people have told us that baby will fit in them longer than newborn sizes. Even 0-3 sizes, we have less than 20 outfits. Thanks!


----------



## AC1987

hello kitty, well on some days Cassidy messes up about 5 outfits a day whether its spit up on or her diaper leaks :haha: I would say about 10 sleepers maybe more depending on how often you do laundry :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning!
Kitty, I haven't bought that many maternity clothes, just some jeans and leggings. Some of my clothes were quite loose fitting so I got away with wearing them for ages as I didn't start showing until later on. I'm getting fed up now though of wearing the same clothes all the time!!
We were supposed to have the nursery furniture and our new bed and mattress delivered yesterday but all they delivered was the wardrobe doors! They said everything else wasn't in stock! Nice of them to have told me! So now it's all being delivered on the 3rd.
I also had my flu jab and whooping cough jab yesterday, my arms are killing me today, they feel like dead weights!


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies hope u are all well...

Good luck for this month katie!
Hi to ashley and hayley! I have so little time to catch up on bnb gossip it seems! But its all sounding good from what i can see :thumbub:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well ladies, advil does wonders. I was taking tylenol and it wasnt helping but i took 2 advil tablets and within a hour, i noticed a difference. Also, my temp started to decrease. The last time i took my temp yesterday, my temp was at 97.75 :thumbup: Also was able to sweat it out last night too (just woke up with my clothes drenched so had to change clothes). Im feeling better though. Im gaining energy back which is good. Just couldnt really get a peaceful sleep because i had a toothache but tylenol help me sleep through that. Im on cd5 and the bleeding continues. 2 more days before it ends. I have already scheduled my doc appt and its Nov. 7th at 10:30am. So now all i do is wait. I have to start cleaning up the house before MIL moves in so she can put her stuff where she needs to put it. And i also got to pack my clothes for the trip, I had started but then I had to help MIL pack and then I got sick so it has been on hold. Well thats it for me.


----------



## boxxey

7 more days till my scan :-D we all had the flu in our house the last 3 days so bad, cant wait till my scan


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
Glad you're feeling better Patrice.
Boxxey, how exciting although sorry to hear you've all been poorly.

I have a 2 hour breast feeding class today and then a scan at 4 to see if my low lying placenta has moved. If it hasnt then they will book me in for a c section. They said most cases it moves so I'm not too worried...at least we get to see baby today again!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, cd6 and the bleeding is still going on. I got over the fever but now im fighting this terrible cough and nose congestion :nope: Hopefully, it leaves soon because I have sooo much cleaning and packing that needs to be done. Im going to try my best to start on it again today atleast it will be a working progress. It has been raining for the past few days now and its no good for me while im sick. Im just ready to get better though. Also, since yesterday, I have been thinking of the idea of wanting twins :shock: :haha: I dont know. For some reason, I think it would be nice to have twins. I mean if i didnt im not going to be disappointed but if i did then at the same time i will be excited about it. I cant wait until my doc appt on Nov. 7th so I can go and talk to her and she what she recommends. Hoping to get Clomid or progesterone cream etc but we shall see. I think the main focus is the ovarian cysts and I think they are hindering me from ovulating like I am suppose to which is causing me to irregular cycles and abnormal bleeding between periods. Im just ready to get everything fixed so I can finally conceive. Well, Im going to go start cleaning now since it's raining very hard here.


----------



## josephine3

Good luck for your scans susi and boxxey! Patrice be careful what u wish for lol. Iv no idea how people with twins manage to cope! X


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-I know i was saying that too but twins run in the family and i think as long as I have my DH helping out..then it would be okay. That and atleast i get 2 kids out the way in one shot :haha: Atleast then we can take a break if we decide on more.

AFM, its cd7 and the bleeding is still going on grrr :growlmad: It should've stopped by now but its still going on. I guess me being sick isnt helping :shrug: Hopefully, it will stop soon because being sick and having AF is not a good combination. Im feeling better though. Just trying to get over this cough and these body aches but other than that im doing better :thumbup: In 2 more weeks, I see my doc yay :happydance: Im excited to talk her ear off :blush: I have been cleaning up so Im proud of myself about that. Still have my room and the living room to finish up. Also, have to do laundry and finish packing for my trip up to Connecticut. As of right now, its getting cooler in Florida. I dont know if its a cold front or what but it was cold last night that's for sure. I am going to go help my MIL pack so I layered up because im still sick and dont want to end up going back to being on bed rest all day. Oh and I talked to DH about the whole twins ordeal and he was actually happy. He was saying that it would be nice so thats good atleast we both wouldnt be like OH NO :nope: :haha: So let's see what happens after the doc appt. Well, im going to head down to Miami now.


----------



## loobo83

hey ladies

hows everyone doin. really sry i havent been on, defo have my hands full with 3 little mrn tgats for sure. i never stop. good exercise tho lol. jamie is now 6 weeks old, i cant believe how fast the weeks have flown in. hes a very hungry boy and now weighs 12lb 4. tubby chubby lol. some days i feel like theres not enough hrs in the day.

very quick birth story-------. on the day i was due i went for a long walk up these big hills we have here called the sidlaws. still nothing by night so i decided to have a bath and try a bit of nipple stimulation. contractions started bout ten mins later. on and off all night. by next afternoon i decided to try nipple stimulation againand things started to get alot stronger. eventually the time came to go to hospital. parked car at 3.15 and after some gas and air and jumping in the birthing pool, jamie boden macdonald was born at 4.20pm weighing 10lb 3. best birth ever. everything just went so smoothly, cldnt have asked for better. love my 3 boys with all my heart.

off to hit some zzzzzs now. hope all is well. nighty night xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







photo6.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AC1987

Heeyyy Ladies!!
Oh Patrice, I used to think twins would be awesome... but one baby at a time is good for me :haha: I would go CRAZY!

Me and Cassidy both have little colds :( however shes been pulling on her ear for the past few days so I might get her looked at... I don't wanna seem like a worry wart parent but I also don't wanna not get her seen if she needs help. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, today is cd8 :dohh: As of now, it's still going but i have been experiencing brown bleeding for the past 2-3 days. Maybe me being sick or the medicine is causing it to be brown. Normally, its brown but a light flow and then it ends. But its actual bleeding...still an adequate flow and is brown :shrug: As far as me being sick...i feel much better. The only thing i have is a sore throat that's all. So the sickness is almost gone for good :thumbup: This is day 4 of being sick. But i have energy and everything just a sore throat. DH is talking about buying a car that has enough room for babies :shock: Well i see where his mind is at :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Aww patrice ur oh is so cute...thinkin of the twins thing i hope u dont mind me asking but am i remembering right that when we first started talking around a yr ago u were having the mc that was twins? Or am i thinking of someone else...? Maybe u are destined for twins!

Louise what a great birth story i bet u are very busy with 3 boys to look after!


----------



## boxxey

3 more sleeps till my scan........7 days and im.half way there


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning ladies,
Twins would be great, you'd have a ready made family right away!
Louise, sounds like you had a great birth, fingers crossed mine goes the same way!
Ashley, Hope you both feel better soon.

Our scan went really well on Friday, my placenta has moved so no need to book in for a c section...yay!! Babies heart looked good and plenty of fluid around the baby. It's appox weight at the moment is 5lb 9. Didn't get any photos as the head was right down and it's too squashed up to take a decent picture.
We've had dramas at work today, the lady who is covering my maternity cover at work isn't coming back! We were supposed to do a 3 week handover (starting last week) but she has emailed this morning saying she isn't coming back!! My bosses are frantic trying to get someone in to replace her!


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Yes it was me who had the twin m/c. Maybe i am destined...who knows.

Boxxey-Yay cant wait for you scan.

Louise-Thats a wonderful birth story. 3 men on your hands..i know your hands are full.

Susi-Babes should be here soon. Are you nervous?

AFM, im on cd9 today and AF is still hanging around. The bleeding went back to normal but its finally a light flow so give or take 2 more days. Im hoping it will be over soon. I have my doc appt next Wednesday :happydance: So it is coming pretty soon. Really hoping that AF doesnt decide to lasts long like those other time when i had a 2 week bleed etc. Think I had enough bleeding already. Especially from Sept. AF and then a random 5 day bleed and now Oct. AF all within a few weeks of each other :nope: Not good at all. So I really cant wait to talk to my new doc about it and see what she has to say about it. Hoping she listens and she is not like my previous doc and think that BC will be the answer to everything because if im TTC, then why on earth would i want to use BC?! I tell you, thats why im getting a FEMALE doctor this time. Maybe I will get more common sense from her. Well today I am going to help MIL pack her clothes and come back up here to move them in. She is going to be moving in soon I think. I dont know when but I know she has until next Thursday to move on her own before they throw everything out in the front of the house. I really wish she was able to keep her house but due to circumstances out of our control, she cant. Hopefully, she will be able to get back on her feet soon. As far as being sick..i feel so much better. I havent really been coughing actually :thumbup: I think im actually over the sickness. But now the weather is getting cool. It's 60 degrees as of right now so I just got to wear jeans n shirt n jacket so i dont get sick again. Well thats all for now.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice how is your dh in connecticutt because of the hurricane?

Boxxy are you effected at all from the hurricane?

I keep watching news so wasn't sure if alot of it is just hype or what.

I took Cassidy to the pediatrician yesterday, apparently shes fine so thats good. But I will still keep an eye on her. :)


----------



## mzswizz

dh is doing fine Ashley. thanks for asking. they only had a minor powercut.

AFM, CD10 and the bleeding is slowly decreasing. It still hasnt stopped yet but as you all know....im impatient when it comes to AF being here longer than 7 days :haha: Im happy that im going to the docs next Wednesday so thats good. Also, MIL got 5 weeks to move so they extended her time because they working on trying to get her house back :happydance: Butttttt she still wants to move and a little piece in my head wants her to reconsider :blush: But anywho, today its 55 degrees right now in Florida. And i must say it actually feels good here. It doesnt feel freezing or anything to me. Guess its because I have the a/c on around 70 and less now :shrug: Got to vote soon but im waiting until Nov. 1st so i can gas up the car etc. Well thats all for me.


----------



## AC1987

Do update with how your appt goes :)


I can't believe how big Cassidy is getting :( I mean I'm happy she smiles all the time now... but it feels like I just blinked and now shes almost 3 months... 

Ladies how are your babies doing?


----------



## josephine3

Susi thats great news about the placenta moving!

Good luck for the scan boxxey and patrice good luck at the docs I'll be interested to hear what they have to say! I hope they can help u out. Glad ur cold has gone now x


----------



## boxxey

We were affected but not bad lots of wind and rain, monday, tuesday ee had the weirdest storm i have ever seen, the color of the sky wss creepy it was sunny and black all at the sametime, it seems ok now.....i hope it stays nice as my 4 kiddos will be upset about trick or treating


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, for those who celebrate Halloween...Happy Halloween. Now im cd11 today and the beeding looks like it will either stop today or tomorrow morning but we shall see. I think we are having a cold front of some sort. Right now its a good 66 degrees right now. It usually gets around mid 50s at night. Im working on a little bit of energy because my dog wouldnt stop barking at all last night. I had to keep telling him to be quiet. Granted, he is a very protective dog but there as nothing but wind last night and thats what he was barking at :dohh: So im not a happy camper at the moment. Well, there's alot of cleaning i have to get done in my room upstairs and dishes need to be washed in the kitchen. Dont know how im going to manage today. Well, tomorrow is the 1st of November :happydance: Which will make it only 6 more days until I see my doc :thumbup: Im excited and cant wait but at the same time a little nervous because Im just hoping she doesnt take my issues as something not serious and just pushes me to the side. But wont know until that day comes.


----------



## Blondiejay

Patrice, I;d be interested to hear what the doc says, hopefulyl you can get some answers!
Boxxey, Glad you're all ok. The pictures on the news are crazy.
Jo, How are things with you?
Ashley, 3 months already?? Wow!

I have my 36 week midwifes appointment this evening, a couple of weeks ago the abbies head was 2/5ths engaged let's see what she says tonight. I feel like my bump has got a bit lower since yesterday! I went to a gig last night to see a band called Django Django, it was brilliant and baby had a little dance at one point! My feet were killing me when we got home! I'm going to get my hospital bag all done tonight ready. Eeek!!


----------



## mzswizz

Susi cant believe you are almost done with your pregnancy. Time really sure does fly sometimes.


----------



## Blondiejay

Tell me about it! The first 12 weeks dragged but now I can't believe I only have 3 and a half weeks to go!!!


----------



## mzswizz

wow time went by quick. cant wait to see your LO


----------



## josephine3

Wow susi 36 weks ur so nearly there your pregnancy has just flown by! Are u getting excited now?did u get the nursery all finished?

Me and georgia are good thanx shes getting so big! Nearly 12 weeks now - shes started getting her lil hands in my hair and pulling - oooww! She joined the library yesterday lol. My mom used to work there and wanted her to have her own lil library card hehe.. We got some baby books for her too. Started her on some tummy time but she hates it and cries till u turn her back over!

I have to take my degu (like a big gerbil) to the vets :( about a week or so ago he started doing a really weird thing with his tongue. Like flicking it in and out of his mouth.. It seemed to be annoying him but he was still eating okay. I bought him lots of his favorite treats to keep him happy but now hes stopped eating :( and his mouth is smelly.. I think he might have a rotten tooth or something. His appt is tomorrow pls wish him luck i dont kno if he wud be strong enuf to survive an operation :(


----------



## Blondiejay

I'm getting really excited Jo, finished my hospital bag last night and just need to finish the babies bag. The nursery furniture is being delivered on Saturday so we will spend most of the weekend putting that together and then picking up the cot from my cousins on Sunday. We just needs to paint some shelves and my oh needs to do some drawings for the wall and then we are done!

Aww bless Georgia, is she giggling and smiling? We need updated photos!!

I'd never heard of a Degu before, so cute! I'm sure everything will be fine and dandy and it is just a rotten tooth. It's horrible when your pet is ill as they can't tell you where/if it hurts. My horse (I sold her a year ago to have a baby after 9 years) cut her leg really badly in the field and she had to have a couple of operations and stay at the vets 3 times. It was heartbreaking but she made a full recovery and is in great health.


----------



## AC1987

Susi.. if you're like me your baby will be there next week :haha: ya know I'm kinda glad I didn't see it coming, its nice when you dont know when its gonna happen :haha:

aww jo hope the gerbil is ok!

I can't wait til Cassidy giggles.. right now she smiles alot soooo cute :D


----------



## Blondiejay

I need to keep my legs crossed until next weekend as my last working day will be the 9th and work are doing a nice spread for me!! Then I'll be on the raspberry tea, bouncy ball, curry etc!!
Aww I love it when babies smile.


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-wow Georgia is getting to be a big girl :thumbup: I think your Degu will be fine. My ball python is sick with a respiratory infection :nope: Hoping he gets better though.

Susi-Hoping your LO comes after the 9th but knowing babies...expect the unexpected :haha:

Ashley-Aww i remember when i first heard my niece giggle...it was too cute :cloud9:

AFM, im cd12 today annndddddd the bleeding stopped :happydance: So now AF is finally over and 6 more days until my doc appt. Im excited. I just found out that my godsister's grandmother has died so Im going to call her and hck up on her to see how sheis taking it. Alot hs been going on and today is errand running day. So lots to do today.Atleast tomorrow stat the weekend for me and I get to relax thank goodness. Oh and inexactly 3 weeks... get to see DH yay :happydance: Im over the moon happy.


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay, glad the bleeding has finally stopped. Sorry to hear about your godsisters grandwmother. 

I'm going to our friends funeral tomorrow, we are only going for the hours service and then coming home. It's going to be such a hard day but I will be focusing on the baby and the future.


----------



## mzswizz

the funeral is tomorrow too but im not going. i dont like funerals.


----------



## boxxey

Scan went well, babys comfy, and well i was wrong, we are having a boy


----------



## mzswizz

congrats on the boy boxxey!!!

AFM, well i went to the bathroom and saw a hint of pink smh...whe nwill af just leave for good why she has to play games with me :cry:


----------



## josephine3

Oooh congrats on the boy boxxey!

Patrice i hope af has finally left for u! Hope ur snake gets better soon. Sorry to hear about the funerals guys :(

thanks for the well wishes for my degu everyone im taking him to the vets later im dreading it..

Georgia doesnt really laugh yet but does some big big smiles, especially in the morning when i get her out of bed!


----------



## boxxey

Our Wee Fella


----------



## boxxey

the 4 kids in the middle are mine, emma,jake,zach and marlie....smurfette and spiderman are my best friends kids


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-lovely u/s pic and your kids are adorable!!!

jo-yes AF finally left the building yesterday :happydance: And looks like Georgia is a morning person :haha:

AFM, im on cd13...wow this cycle is flying and its day 2 of no bleeding so AF is officially gone :happydance: Im super happy because she over stayed her welcome. Well in 5 days i have my doc's appt and in 20 days...i see my dh. Cant wait for us to have our little quality time together. Hoping that would bring forth a bfp :haha: But you never know. I know AF will probably be postponed now seeing that it took forever for the bleeding to stop or maybe my body just might still continue everything on time and if that's the case...by the time I go to see DH...it will be close to the time AF is due :dohh: Really hope I dont endure an AF while away because that would suck. It seems like AF knows when to ruin it for me. Thank goodness its Friday today. Going to be running errands and go out tonight just to get out this house.


----------



## josephine3

Yes i do think Georgia is a morning baby she is happy all morning and grumpy most evenings! Cant believe how chubby she is lol more lil creases appear everyday! Also cant believe iv never posted a picture of her for u guys next time im at a computer i promise i will do it.

Boxxey great scan pic..

Well my degu is still with us :) vet looked in his mouth, couldnt see anything really wrong but gave him some antibiotics for his snuffly nose anyway and some spot on for mites cos he has some missing fur patches.. He does seem to have perked up a lil this evening :)


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-cant wait for the pic and glad to hear your degu is doing much better.

AFM, cd14 im going to vote today and just spend time with the dogs. I have been soo busy that I havent really been showing my dogs the proper attention and boy do they let me know it. Wednesday is oming up pretty fast and also Ihave to find a dentist so I can get everything out the way before the trip. Feels good to not have any bleding. I think i had like 2-3 bleeds for October :nope: Not good at all. Hoping i skip Novembr then :haha: Just wishful thinking.


----------



## Blondiejay

Great photos Boxxey! 

So glad your Degu is ok, it must be such a relief.

Patrice, I bet you're looking forward to you appt.

All's well here, the funeral was so sad yesterday but baby kept giving me a reassuring kick every now and then. Our delivery came this morning so my OH has been putting together the drawers and wardrobe in the nursery although needs my brother to help with the doors. We'll be putting together our new bed tomorrow and picking up the cot. Yay!


----------



## mzswizz

yay susi. cant wait til baby comes.

AFM, well my doc called about my appt and said it was rescheduled. Im happy because now its on Monday, nov. 5th instead of the 7th :happydance: So now in 2 days I will be going to the doc yay good thing because they can probably check my ovaries to see if im close to ovulation etc :thumbup:


----------



## boxxey

Thats sooooo awesome, let us know how it goes, i have my 20 week appt on the 6th


----------



## mzswizz

will do


----------



## hello_kitty

This is kind of unexpected but I delivered my baby vaginally this morning at 3am.

I experienced pre labor at 1 am Friday morning and was admitted to the hospital right away in an attempt to stop contractions. They tried very hard for the past 2 days but couldnt stop my contractions. Zachary was born weighing 3lbs 11oz at 32+1 weeks. The nurses are astonished about him doing so well. He has NO health problems. Breathing on his own, and his rating at birth was 9.9/10. He just needs to gain weight and get the hang of feeding now and will get to go home in the next 3-4 weeks. I feel truly blessed!


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow, congratulations!! So glad to hear your little one is nice and healthy. Hope you are well too. X


----------



## mzswizz

hello_kitty congrats :hugs: and zachary is my husband's middle name


----------



## boxxey

Congrats......my 3rd is named Zachary hes 5


----------



## mzswizz

just a quick update. im on cd15 and am experiencing loads of creamy white cm :shrug: Excited that my doc appt is tomorrow @ 10am. Im just ready to get the ball rolling. And tomorrow im going to finally finish packing so that I dont have to worry anymore. I have 18 more days before i go see DH :happydance: Time is really flying by. Also im excited because my 23rd birthday is next month :happydance: Hoping to get a bfp by my birthday and if not...then hopefully by our next wedding anniversary in July but we shall see.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks ladies! I seriously cant wait to take him home. He is just so cute. Been trying to pump milk but only got a few drops of colostrum right after I gave birth to him. I've been pumping a few more times and the last time there was only a drop. So frustrating! When will my milk supply come in so I can be ready for baby?


----------



## mzswizz

well my sister wasnt able to pump milk until a week after her labor for all her kids but every woman is different.


----------



## josephine3

Wow congrats hello kitty u must have been so suprised and worried. Im so glad hes doing well.

Went to visit my cousins 2 week old baby yesterday hes so so tiny! Im sure georgia was never that small! Shes such a great heavy lump in comparison! Shes so chubby shes even got little wrist creases now lol


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Josephine and Patrice. Just tried pumping again only got one drop =(. Oh well, at least I'm getting something. Hubby felt sorry for me for having to wake up up every 3 hours trying to pump and said I should just do it once and sleep through the night until morning...but I was like "NO WAY, my milk is going to dry up lol". Its the least I can do for my baby. We went and visited Zachary last night hoping to do some kangoroo time with him but he was gone we came into the nursery. My husband was kind of in a panic thinking there was something wrong with him...turns out he was just moved to a different room for more "stable" babies. The nurse said he cried for an hour though before she was able to soothe him and put him to sleep. That really broke my heart because I couldnt be the one to hold and soothe him. He must really miss me since he's probably used to being inside of me and hearing my familiar voice and heartbeat. Just praying he will continue to do as well and put on more weight so I can take him home asap.


----------



## AC1987

awww wow hello kitty.. I hope your baby puts on weight so you can hold him.. must be really harrd for you to not hold him. Makes me wanna cry just thinking of not being able to hold my baby :( 
And just to let you know your baby only needs about a teaspoon for each feeding the first day follow by like a table spoon the next day etc then I think by the 3rd day its about an ounce and goes up from there so hang in there, and hey a little bit of breast milk is better then nothing :flower:


AFM ahh Cassidy is growing up toooo fast!! :baby: playing with toys, smiling, jabbering so cute!! 

Hope you all are well!

Patrice looking forward to hear how your doc appt goes!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Ashley! I am glad that Cassidy is doing well. I saw the youtube video you posted awhile back and she is just so adorable. What nationality is she? 

Although I am not able to hold Zachary as much as I hoped, but at least we get to do kangaroo time with him where he gets to snuggle on top of our bare chests. So darn cute. I'm actually going to go down and visit him in 15 minutes.


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies im cd16 today and just came back from the doctor. I love the doc actually. She actually listened to me. So with that being said...i got prescriptions for skin treatment (that i been dealing with and trying to get rid of) and also for my knee pain. Plus, she gave me a referral list for ob/gyn and orthopedics :thumbup: She wants me to schedule an appt with an ob/gyn that works with hormonal therapy and also infertility because she wants me to be put on medications like Clomid etc but she said thats for the ob/gyn to decide but she thinks Clomid would be the best way to go :thumbup: Also, she did a blood draw for anemia since i have heavy bleeding during menstruation and also bloodwork to check my thyroids to make sure they are functioning properly :thumbup: So everything went pretty darn well and im moving forward now. I have another appt with her on Nov. 19th @ 11:45am so 3 days before I see DH :happydance: So things are really moving. Also, she wants to do u/s to check the ovarian cysts and she was pretty pissed to hear I have ovarian cysts and my docs never scheduled a follow up on them because they said they were simple cysts and it would be no harm done. So im glad she cares so much :happydance: Well thats all for me. Im going to take a nap because the bloodwork has me exhausted.


----------



## mzswizz

i called the referral ob/gyn and my appt is.....tomorrow @ 10:45am :happydance: Didnt think i would be able to get in so fast.


----------



## boxxey

fingers and toes crossed that everything will work out and will happen very soon for you


----------



## AC1987

hello kitty, my baby is a mix, her father is half filipino and then half American(scottish ancestry) and then I'm half punjabi(inidan from india) quarter scottish, quarter british. :)

Patrice, oh thats great, its always nice when doctors listen to you!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd17 today and I just came back from my ob/gyn. Well, actually it wasnt the one i initially picked..it was actually her partner BUT i fell in love :rofl: I talked, she listened to everything and then we started getting the ball rolling. Well, I've found out that I have PCOS :nope: But at the same time, it would explain everything from the irregular bleeding, cycles etc. She said PCOS is when there are lots of immature cysts on the ovaries which looks like acne on the ovaries which is hindering from me ovulating and getting pregnant :dohh: So with that being said..i am gettign an u/s in December because thats when I go in for my annual pap smear :thumbup: Even though at first I didnt think it was necessary...she has put me on BCP that i start on Sunday because she says she wants to give my ovaries rest because they are not working properly. So i have 7 months of bcp to use. And actually it is a good idea because at the same time, she is going to run proper tests to see whats going on with me. And she isnt worrying about treating me with any infertility drugs because she said she knows dh and I are fertile and healthy since we are able to conceive naturally on our own :cloud9: So thats a good sign. She said that after the 7 months...stop taking the bcp and have sex every day (which means back to normal routine :blush: ) so we can catc hthe first egg being released after the bcp. So now im going to go from super heavy 7 day periods to 1-2 day spotting periods :happydance: Awesome for me because now we wont have to wait long to dtd :haha: And I already said i give it until our next weeding anniversary to conceive which is July 25th and when I stop taking BCP..it will be June 11th!!! Hmmm maybe its a sign that we will get a wedding gift :winkwink: Fxed!!! So now im happy and satisfied and now we are in the waiting process but at the same time its a good thing also because atleast DH and I will be properly settled in wherever he is stationed etc so everything is working out :thumbup:


----------



## boxxey

such great news i am so glad you are getting answers and i cant wait to hear your BFP update :)


----------



## mzswizz

i cant wait neither. If i can wait 2 yrs with no success...i can wait 7 months for a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Great to hear your appointments went well patrice! So pleased u are getting somewhere hope the wait goes fast for u!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Jo!


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: Thats great someone listened to you! And heres to hoping that you get that bfp in 7 months time!! :D 


AFM... my teeth are killing me, my wisdom teeth have decided they want to come in :wacko: so I've been getting alot of migraines... eww!


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - wow, no wonder she turned out beautiful!
Patrice- I hope you get your bfp too! Its going to be so exciting. 

My milk finally came in, though not as much as I hoped. Only about 60 ml at each pump. I have an appointment with the postpartum people today so I will ask them about that. I have been so exhausted ever since I left the hospital. Been getting some errands done and running back and forth from hospital...and having to pump every 2-3 hours. I am 7 lbs below my pre-pregnancy weight! Its all worth it though. I caught Zachary smiling yesterday in his sleep when daddy was holding him. Such a precious moment.


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-yes i am sooo happy. And who knows...maybe i will stop the bcp earlier than the 7 months :winkwink:

hello_kitty-thats great that your milk is finally coming in and aww for Zachary smiling.

AFM, im on cd18 and 4 more days until I start the BCP :happydance: I am starting the folic acid now and going to wait until i get the month supply to keep taking it. By the way OBAMA WON :happydance: I am sooooo happy. Today is a very good day and its nice and cool outside. Im going to spend time with the fam and talk to DH. Oh so today will be day 1 of folic acid and prenatals. Here we go on the journey.


----------



## AC1987

waaa why must my teeth be such a mess? So I have 5 caveties left to get filled all costing around $269 each :wacko: AND my wisdom tooth needs pulling booo!! 
:blush: Then my mouth was numb so afterwards we went out to eat dinner and my DH is like "So I'm guessing you can't feel your mouth still right?" apparently I had food all over my mouth :wacko:


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
Ouch Ashley, I had to have all my wisdom teeth out as they were so painful.
I finished work yesterday for maternity leave, I can't believe it's 2 weeks until my due date! I have written a list of things that need to be done before the baby is here as I don't feel quite ready just yet. Walking is a bit of a struggle now as baby feels really low but I manage. Looking forward to putting my feet up as much as I can next week. My dad is coming over for 2 nights to look after me.


----------



## boxxey

i had 6 teeth puled with only frezzing and i have 8 left to be pulled I had 4 babies in 6 yrs and it ruined my teeth next week i get my new ones lol my 8 yr old has ASD(autism spectrum disorder) he was crying asking me not to get fake ones poor fella i have a nasty headache today booooooooo hows everyone feeling


----------



## josephine3

Oh no sorry about the dentist ashley! We get free dental treatment over here until the baby is 1 i keep meaning to book an appt!

Has cassidy got to big for her moses basket yet? Georgia is fast outgrowing hers and im not sure how to make the transition to something bigger? 

Patrice its all sounding like you're heading in the right direction!

Not long now susi oooh exciting hehe.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd22 and i took my first BCP at 6:15am. So far, no side effects. The last time i took the 1st one, i felt sick to my stomach and exhausted etc but with this one..i feel sooo good. I have lots of energy, not sick to my stomach etc so thats good. 11 more days and im out of here :happydance: Cant wait!!! So everything is going good and I seriously got to pack :haha:


----------



## AC1987

latest pic of Cassidy :D
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2012-11-13001051.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Cassidy is sooo adorable!!!

AFM, im on cd24 today and day 3 on the BCP. I must say I feel pretty darn good. I even did a 1.5 mile jog just now :shock: It felt pretty good to work out. I am starting back on the exercising just so if weight gain does happen..my body wont have a problem going back to my pre-BCP figure :thumbup: The only thing that happens with the BCP is that I get sharp pains in my ovaries that lasts around 30 mins-1 hour and then goes away but comes on and off throughout the day. I guess that means its doing what its suppose to do :thumbup: 8 more days left before i see DH :happydance: Im super excited now!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley, what a little cutie, adorable!!

Yay Patrice, you must be so excited.

No news here yet, enjoying my maternity leave! My dad is staying over for a couple of nights so I've given him a couple of jobs to do in the flat. Going for a curry tomorrow for a family meal although no spicy curries for me!!


----------



## mzswizz

im over the moon excited


----------



## josephine3

Susi i went into labour about 5 hrs after eating a spicy curry! You never kno lol go easy unless ur ready to meet ur baby hehe x


----------



## Blondiejay

No spice for me, I fancy the butter chicken!!

We had our 38 week doctors appointment today, everything is looking good, baby is still 2/5ths engaged but measuring just over 37 weeks. Dad is here for one more night, it's been really nice having him here as he lives in Wales and I don't get to see him that often. Tomorrow I'll be painting a shelf for the nursery and putting my feet up!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd26. Took my BCP already. I dont have a clue why im up right now. Well, i've noticed that with these BCPs I have alot of energy and my libido is through the roof :thumbup: Also, the downfall is that I get loads of creamy cm throughout the whole day with them. Normally, i get creamy cm but then eventually it dries up. But ever since I've started the pills, the cm just never goes away. So i have to stay with a panty liner just in case. Also, so far no spotting or bleeding while taking the pills so I guess thats a good sign. Next week sunday will start week 2 on BCPs which is a huge milestone because when i was on BCP previously after the m/c, i couldnt even get through week 1 without deciding to stop taking them. AF is due in 9 days so lets see if i still have a bleed or the BCP will stop AF from arriving. Im hoping it stops AF from arriving because i dont want to have another AF while im on vacation. Well, im pretty much done packing finally :happydance: So now its just time to wait for the 22nd to come so I can see my wonderful DH and we enjoy our 2 weeks together :happydance: Also, later on this morning, Im going to help a friend exercise so im feeling pretty good about this. I finally can be a physical trainer to somebody :haha: I just want to thank the Navy though because they did work me out so now im stronger and more toned and I finally got my abs back :happydance: It took alot of hard work but it worked although my abs like to disappear when I eat etc :rofl: But now I got to keep myself in shape because weight gain is a symptom and I just dont want to let myself go because im on BCP and try to get back into shape once I stop them. Better now when I have the energy than later. Well, let me wrap this up because if I keep talking, I will have enough to write a book :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Wow patrice ur libido is even higher?! I didnt think it was possible :haha:

i have basically none at all since i gave birth


----------



## mzswizz

jo-i didnt think it was possible either...oh was i wrong :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Today is a lovely cool day and Im enjoying the weather as much as possible because I dont know when the next heat wave will hit. Today, im on cd27 and tomorrow ends the first week of BCPs :happydance: I have only 5 MORE DAYS BEFORE I SEE DH :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im over the moon happy right now about it. DH booked his tickets to come down here Dec. 20th-Jan. 6th. So he's going to be here for Xmas, my 23rd birthday, new years eve nand new years :happydance: He said that for my birthday, he wanted to do a cruise to Hawaii :cloud9: I would love that but we shall see. Atleast now we got 5 months to vacation, enjoy and explore before we settle down and start back on the ttc wagon. I think this 6 month break is exactly what we need to save up more money, go vacation with just the two of us and get to have our "alone" time and enjoy being with each other. I think this is our mini vacation :haha: From what im getting...the BCPs will be out of my system in no time once i stop because the midwife told me to have sex every day with dh right starting from when i stop taking the BCPs because the best thing is to catch the 1st egg that comes after the BCPs. So im hoping it doesnt take long. Hoping that after these long 2 yrs of actively ttc, a 6 month break can solve all the problems and we get our LO finally. Its been a very long journey for us and im just ready to finally enjoy the blessing we've worked hard for. Now back to these BCPs...these little things cause ALOT of cm :haha: Dont know why..maybe because its preventing pregnancy so thats why :shrug: I have no clue though. I should've ovulated by now though seeing that im on cd27 but then again you never know because of my crazy cycles. Hoping i can go back to the normal 28 day cycles I use to have but i guess thats wishful thinking :blush: Well, im all packed and ready to go to Connecticut. Finally got it done but atleast I dont have to worry about it now :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Good morning ladies :)

Awww you must be so excited to see your DH Patrice!! :D I hope that the bcp works with regulating your cycles so that becoming pregnant will be easier :)


Hayley, Jo, Louise, hello_kitty... hows your LO?

Susi not long for you!! :happydance: 


AFM not much happening yesterday I got contact lenses! However I could NOT get one out last night I fought with my eye, finally my mom was able to get it out after like 3-4 tries... so now its all red and swollen, but I hope it settles down soon cause I would much rather wear contacts then glasses :haha:

Ohhh has anyone seen this video?
https://youtu.be/uxL3ZBVhxW8 (p.s its fake obviously but still funny)


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-hopes the sweeling goes down and that video was hilarious :haha: Also, i hope the BCPs work too. I have 5 more months before I can see if they actually worked. But in the back of my mind..I wanted to start ttc around February but I guess waiting 2 more months isnt going to kill me right.

AFM, cd29 today and just started week 2 of the birth control. 4 more days until I see DH :happydance: I bought 2 dresses at the mall and Im going to take them with me along with my boots. I showed him the dresses and DH being DH said if i bring those dresses then im going to get pregnant while on birth control :dohh: He is such a guy i tell you :haha: Today, going to hang with my friend and just relax. Yesterday, me and her went to the mall and then we went to see Twilight :cloud9: Enjoyed it!!!! Best movie ever!!! I want to see it again :blush: Let's see if the BCPs will give me a bleed. I seen that women were getting breakthrough bleeds etc but I havent gotten any bleeding so far so im assuming thats a good thing. Im hoping it doesnt jumpstart an AF too. Hoping i can enjoy my trip AF worry free.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello ladies,
Patrice, wow 4 days that's come around quickly. 
Love the video Ashley! Hope all is well with you and your eyes are feeling better.
No news this end, I've been having long lie in's which has come as a shocker as I'm usually a bit of an early bird. I'm getting as much sleep in as I can at the moment! Been bouncing on my ball and drinking raspberry tea too!


----------



## mzswizz

Susi-Hoping your LO will be here soon :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies - my update is... I got my first period after having a baby and i forgot how much they hurt :( damn it


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - I remember the same thing happening to me when I first got my contacts. Now I'm so used to them that I even sleep with them on...I know its bad and it only happens when I'm very tired. Zachary is doing great. He is starting to bottle feed. His nurse told me that he was able to take 12 ml from the bottle at his 12 o clock feeding. I was very surprised because just 2 days ago, he was only taking 5 ml from the bottle. His dad tried feeding him from the bottle today but he was being a sleepy head and only took in 1 ml. Anyway, gottta give him some time since its only his 2nd day trying the bottle. The doctor said that if he does well with the bottle, he can come home in a week or a little less than 2 weeks. Hope he will continue to do well because I want him home so badly!


----------



## Elise1984

I'm not sure how I post a new thread on here, I'm a day late and have erect sore nipples for 4 days or so now. I've had 26-28 day cycles so am not sure if I should take a test now or wait. I never get sore nipples prior to period. Any thoughts?


----------



## mzswizz

jo-well happy you got your first AF but :hugs: for the pain to go away.

hello_kitty-yay cant wait for you to be able to take Zachary home. He is one strong baby.

Elise-if you are a day late then you should test. What cycle day are you on?


----------



## mzswizz

Doctor's appt: Well my doctor's appt went very well actually. I got the results from my last visit. Also, I told her that I am now on BCPs. Well, my thyroid levels are perfect. BUT now we have another issue. Well, good thing is im not anemic (due to super havy bleeding during AFs). The issue is my platelet level is very high :nope: Normal range is 140-400 and mines is at 523 :shock: I asked her what is a platelet and she said that it is what controls the clotting in the blood. She said with my level being high...i would be able to get pregnant but wont be able to carry the pregnancy :nope: Which would explain alot now :dohh: So she has requested I see a hematologist and let him do all the proper bloodwork so we can get the underlying problem fixed so by the time im off BC, i will be set and ready to go :thumbup: Did I say my doc was amazing or what :haha: So one step closer to our rainbow baby. Im happy that Im finalyl getting my answers but pissed the my former doctors didnt find out none of these issues in the past because they could've been solved by now.


----------



## AC1987

Susi you're almost at 40 weeks :o


Patrice, yikes!! Hopefully thats nothing serious.

AFM 2nd day of wearing contacts, had to give my eyes a break on Sunday. Now they're ok but took me an hour to get them in :haha:

Jo, so far I haven't had my period since Nov 2011 :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-well she said it can be fixed..the only problem is that if it stays that high then i wouldnt be able to carry baby full term. so have to get that fixed asap.

i have an appt scheduled for dec. 5th @ 9am for the hematologist yay :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

how's everyone?

AFM, im cd31 today and tomorrow is my last day here before im on a plane to go see my DH :happydance::happydance: Super excited. The time has finally come cant wait. And there will be loads of photos :haha: Today, im going to call the ob/gyn office to schedule an appt in December for my pap smear and ultrasound. I want to knock everything out the way at once. And I have my bloodwork so I can also give that to her to update her about the newfound information that I have received :thumbup: Im happy because now everything is getting in motion for a rainbow baby. Before (as you all experienced with me) I was going back and forth to the doctors and ended up with no information and nothing getting done. But now, ever since the FIRST day of my appt, I have been finding out things AND getting diagnosed :thumbup: Seems like it just goes to show that when a doctor cares about the patient..things will get done. And DH is happy that we are getting everything out the way also. Its a good thing Im on the BCPs because atleast now while we wait, I can get everything fixed and dont have to worry about not getting certain meds etc because I think its a possibility I am pregnant. And I rather have my body in great condition for baby or babies instead or trying on my own because im impatient and end up going through the heartache of another m/c. So I'm taking it slow. And I wonder once my ob/gyn sees the whole platelet issue that she might tell me i can get off BCPs sooner because they just thought that it would be the PCOS and my irregular cycles stopping me from conceiving :shrug: We shall see. And omg 5 months and 1 week before I start ttc already?! :shock: With the doc appts and vacationing to see DH and everything...I think i will be back to TTC in no time.


----------



## AC1987

:baby: oh no Patrice, I just realized that I myself might wanna ttc in about 5 months from now :haha: I kinda miss being pregnant, but I feel its too soon just yet to be pregnant again. Also I would like my DH to get maternity insurance.
I'm glad things are looking good for you, its nice having a doctor who listens. :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes both my doctors listen to me so I am happy about that. I could wait the 5 months with no problem seeing that I've been waiting 2 yrs...another 5 months isnt going to kill me especially if i will get a rainbow baby for sure and they prep my body for pregnancy :thumbup: Im actually just happy to know everything thats going on with my body and knowing that all the small things that my former docs missed...my new docs are picking up on and want to fix asap :thumbup: So all is well and I thank God for helping me out and showing me the way. 2013 is the year of a bfp i just know it. And on another note..I just realized that if we do conceive soon after I get off the BCPs in April and we conceive in May...LO will eb due in February which is our dating anniversary month. By the time LO is born it will be our 8 yr anniversary so thats great!! Our anniversary is Feb. 18th and wedding anniversary is July 25th


----------



## mzswizz

Well a little to update: Just thought about it and if i conceive in May after i finish the BCPs in April...then we will have a February baby which is the same month of our dating anniversary which is Feb. 18th :cloud9: Also on our anniversary, I have a follow up appt with my primary care doc. So these are my appts so far:

hematologist-dec. 5th @ 9am
ob/gyn-dec. 6th @ 9:30am :happydance: 
primary care doc-feb. 18th @ 9:30am 

Im happy that im able to get the ob/gyn the day after i see the hematologist. And stuff is really moving rather quickly so it seems like its going to be back to back doc appts!!! :happydance:


----------



## Blondiejay

2013 will be your year Patrice, I just know it. Have a lovely time with your oh.

Still nothing here although the nursery is very nearly done now, my oh and I thought it would be a nice touch if he drew pictures for the nursery rather then buying them. He just needs to finish one of them and put them on the wall. I'll take some pics as soon as its done.


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi - Cant wait to see your nursery! For some reason, our nursery looks dark and gloomy although we tried to decorate it. Its because of the trees in front of his window blocking any light.

Patrice - Its very possible to get pregnant right after getting off the pill. I hope you get your precious baby next year!

Ashley - We originally planned to try ttc once baby turns 6 months but hubby decided to wait until the end of next year or maybe February of 2014. We were going to go back to our original country this summer when baby is around 8 months to visit my husband's family but him being a preemie and all, hubby is being extra cautious so doesnt feel comfortable taking him overseas until he's a year old. I was like grrrrr. Would you ladies feel comfortable taking your babies overseas less than a year old? Or is my hubby being a granny?

Zachary is 17 days old today. Hubby and I visited him yesterday and he's cute as a button. I had some friends come visit him and he was wide awake when they held him. He showed some cues of hunger half an hour before his feeding time and cried a little. That really broke my heart because I'm worried that he's not being fed enough. I have a hunch that this guy likes to eat since whenever I'm there he shows cues of wanting to eat as early as an hour before his scheduled feed.


----------



## Blondiejay

I would take our littl'un overseas, we are planning on going over to Ireland when baby is 7 months old for a wedding and to see my oh's family. His sister even came over here from Ireland when their baby was about 4 weeks old but they tools the ferry and drove, she was a little angel.
Hello-kitty, what week was Zachary born? Sorry I can't remember. Can we see pics pls??


----------



## josephine3

I wouldnt take my baby overseas, or on a plane anyway...
Me and my oh are going to his sisters wedding in cyprus in ma when lo will be 10 months. Altho it will break my heart to leave her at her nans, i just dont think its fair to take her. She wouldnt enjoy it and with so many possibilities to make her ill in another country we dont want to chance it. Also i cant imagine trying to force a wiggly 10 month old to sit still on your lap for hours on end. I am worried that i wont be able to leave her and really dont want to go but we're basically being forced to.

When do u get to bring Zachary home?


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Susi. I will update when I get back home on dec. 3rd! And cant wait for pics of the nursery.

Hello_kitty-cant wait for pics of Zachary!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks ladies for the your opinions. Zachary was born at 32+1wks. He is 34+3wks today. They originally planned for him to come home by 36 weeks so about 1.5 weeks left, but he is such a lazy eater when it comes to eating from the bottle. I was with him earlier and he started getting hungry and eating away at his hand. I immediately held him and put him to breast. He started sucking a few and then stops. It takes him a few minutes just to get a few sucks. The nurse ended up helping me and she practically had to pry his mouth open when he started to get lazy. Poor guy! Just hoping his light bulb would flash and he'll be able to feed well overnight. Will post his pics later!

Aside from Zachary, I have been so stressed out in the past few days from various stuff. Hubby and I just had an argument about the number of children we want to have. We were at the restaurant and he saw a family with 2 children and suddenly decided that he wants 2, when just a few days ago HE came up with a written plan on conceiving 2 more babies in the next 3 years. I suddenly loathed my husband so much because it seems like he doesnt have a mind of his own. Before we found out that I was pregnant with Zachary he was about to give up ttc after talking to his "good" friend just because his friend told him that it wasnt the right time to have a baby. I've been crying silently 6 foot away from him and he doesnt even know. When he saw that I got mad, he gave in and said "ok we'll have 3, but when you get tired of taking care of all 3 of them, you better not blame me". Jesus! As if I'm not stressed out enough.


----------



## mzswizz

hello_kitty-hopes Zachary starts feeding normally soon and :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hoping your OH get it together and understand that right now you are going through a stressful part in your life and just need him to be there. Men can be so inconsiderate at times. Hoping he comes around though.

AFM, im cd32 today and today is my last day here :happydance: Tomorrow I will be in Connecticut celebrating Thanksgiving with my DH :cloud9: Im so excited. Well, ever since I've been on week 2 on the BCPs, I've noticed that I've been sick to my stomach (nauseous) :nope: I looked online and its normal because it says you will feel sick to your stomach for the first few months so I guess its my body adjusting to the BCPs. Still no bleeding and I dont have the pain in my ovaries like I use to hours after I take the BC so thats a good thing. I just got to put up a few things, clean up a little and call a few companies before I go on my trip tomorrow so today is going to be a relaxing day I suppose :thumbup: DH is already counting down the hours :haha: Can't wait for the trip and then when I get back...then its the start of doc appts again. I've noticed that I have gotten so much more accomplished within these past few weeks with these doctors than within the 2 years with the previous doctors :thumbup: So its a new beginning and a new step closer to our rainbow baby. I know this is our time now because God is blessing us with all the proper treatment etc needed to get our rainbow baby. Also, weird thing i remembered. I remember when I had a psychic reading..she said that I will need medical attention in order to have a baby and I will conceive a baby before DH's next birthday :shock: Now, im getting medical attention and DH's birthday is in September and with these BCPs, im hoping to be able to conceive in no time after i stop taking them. That is soooo weird.


----------



## AC1987

Happy thanksgiving Patrice :) I hope you have a great time in Connecticut!!

Susi, looking forward to seeing nursery pics... reminds me I should probably take some of Cassidys as its about as finished as its gonna be for a while haha

hello_kitty aww the first 2 monthes after giving birth I spent mad and angry at my hubby, I think its mostly due to crazy hormones, stress etc. 
However I do agree, guys who can't make up their minds get on my nerves alot too!!

AFM Cassidy is growing like a weed, already fitting 6-9 monthes clothes :haha: pretty much tripled her birth weight :wacko: Sometimes I feel sad looking at pics and how tiny she was.. time just is flying by. :baby: 
Soooo I wanna be pregnant again I think :haha: too early though... must..wait. However I think my DH is so sex deprived he probably wouldnt even think about being careful


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I've noticed that mostly when I woman gives birth, she tends to want to be pregnant again :haha: And wow Caasidy for growing so fast.

AFM, im on cd2 today. AF came yesterday and I must say I am enjoying this new AF :thumbup: Its lighter than my normal flow its like a light flow (close to spotting) and I have no pain like cramps or anything :thumbup: So im pretty happy with that. Dont know how long its going to last though but Im keeping an eye on it. Also, dont really have any clots. I havent seen any so I guess the BCPs are doing their job :happydance: Tomorrow starts week 3 of the BC already :shock: I tell you the time is just flying by. Im on day 3 of my vacation and I am loving every minute of it. DH and I went on a date to the movies yesterday and I enjoyed it :cloud9: We are going to go on a submarine tour on Monday and Thanksgiving was wonderful. On a good note, we were able to dtd before AF came :haha: Also, dh made me smile when we were talking about the future yesterday. We were saying we are going to pay off half of the credit cards before I move to where he is going to be and he said that we got to save also because and I quote "we are going to have kids very soon" :cloud9: So, he is ready and prepared and Im happy because of that because that means he is taking it seriously and we are on the same page for kids so thats great :happydance: Today, is my relaxation day because today is DH's duty day. So i will see him tomorrow morning :thumbup: Well all is well around here.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello ladies.
I hope you are all well and happy.
It's my due date today!!! But not having any signs just yet, still waiting patiently with my feet up! I even got out of bed at 11:30 today...bliss.


----------



## josephine3

Make the most of the rest Susi! I cant wait to read your birth announcement soon - i got excited thinking this might be it lol


----------



## sg0720

Hello ladies,

I have been reading the thread but have not posted. I didn't really have anything to post since I am not TTC or pregnant but I wanted to say congratulations to all the ladies who gave birth and who will be giving birth soon. Also its so nice to hear about all the babies that r growing so quick. Patrice u have awesome doctors so happy that things are on the right track for you.

Afm- not much going on. My son is 3 Yeats old already I can't believe it. My periods come regularly once a month about every 30 days I think the depo is finally out my system my periods are much lighter little crampy and a brownish color instead a full flow red...


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi SG - Welcome back! We've missed you.
Susi - Hope your baby comes soon!

I have been sooo exhausted lately. Zachary's saturation level keeps dipping so they decided to put him on a nasal canula to give him oxygen. The doctor said she will try to wean him in about a week. I seriously feel like a zombie. I keep falling asleep holding him whenever I come in to visit. I also have a research essay that is due tomorrow! I was going to take an incomplete grade and finish it next term but husband kept insisting that I can do it. Seriously, I am not a superwoman!

p.s - I am so sick and done with the nicu. I cant wait until my baby comes home. So tired of going back and forth, but most of all I hope he can get better soon because I cant stand seeing him like this.


----------



## josephine3

Ashley i miss being pregnant too - i even miss the excitement of ttc and taking pics of tests to post lol 

but my oh is terrible! He wants me to be pregnant again asap! Argh! I have to tell him that he has to use protection until im ready which wont be for a while yet lol. I never thought it would be this way around! I miss it but im not ready yet.


----------



## josephine3

Hi sg! Nice to hear from u! 

Hope Zachary can come home soon hello kitty xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Sg, welcome back.

Hello-kitty, I hope Zachary gets to come home soon fit and healthy.

Jo, we will need to wait 4/5 years before we have another as we would have to wait until this little one is in school as we can't afford 2 lots of child care costs!


----------



## mzswizz

sg-glad to have you back and thanks!! we missed you. glad the shot is finally out your system.

susi-hoping baby comes soon so we can read the birth story.

hello-kitty-hoping Zachary gets healthy and is able to go home soon.

re wanting another child after the first: dh and I talked about it and we would like to have our children no more than 2 years apart seeing that both of us have HUGE gaps between our siblings.

AFM, today is cd4 and AF is still here and still heavy. Been dealing with the menstrual pain on and off but im starting to adjust and get use to it. Hoping this AF ends soon though because it is really messing up my time here. DH and I went on a few dates to the movies and out to eat. Its around 37F degrees right now outside. Im also adjusting to the weather. Supposedly, it suppose to be rain/snow either tomorrow or Wednesday :shock: Well, i know my MIL is moving here stuff in while im gone so im really not looking forward to coming back home to be honest :blush: I just think we really are going to clash because DH already sees how she is taking over and I talked to him about it and im glad that he didnt just dismiss what i say and he called up his mom to let her know im head of household while he is gone so whatever i say goes and she needs to respect that :thumbup: So im glad i can talk to him about anything and its good to see that DH cares about me because I seriously thought he would've gotten mad about it and just told me thats his mom or something but it was the total opposite. Well when I get back home..atleast 2 days later.. i start going back and forth to the doctor so that will keep me occupied while MIL is there. Even though I love her to death..im hoping she gets her own place because two strong women in one house is not going to work :nope: But i hope it does for the time being. DH is happy that im getting all the proper medical procedures done and out the way. I had told him that im nervous though. And he asked why and I told him because we are finally getting answers and all the problems fixed and I know after this is all said and done, when I finish the BCPs...we are going to end up with a baby and that is what makes me nervous because I know we are ready but just when it actually happens..then its just going to be a shock and unbelieveable and I then we really are going to be parents. And he told me he was nervous too because he knows that this is God's way of soon blessing us with a baby and he know we are ready but its just nerve wrecking KNOWING its going to happen soon. So atleast we are on the same page with that :thumbup: Well, i am pretty sure I wrote enough to start the first page of a book :haha: So im going to end this with..dh is at school and then we are going to spend time together :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

hello kitty, whats zachary's weight now? praying and hoping you can take him home soon :flower:

sg... sarina(thats your name right? :dohh: bad memory sorry!) Happy birthday to your son :) Hey maybe you might get pregnant now that you think the depo shot is wearing off!

jo... ahhhh I've got my period now!! Booo!! I was so hoping that I wouldn't get it while bfing but apparently I was wrong :(

Susi, :haha: is it seriously 40 weeks for you already? oh wow!! time keeps flying!! Can't wait to hear your birth story :)

Patrice, I can imagine how different the weather is... hopefully its not too cold and snowy for you. Yikes I think I would go mad if my MIL moved in with us, shes very controlling :haha: I love her but oh man does she have an opinion(and my dh goes along with her all the time grrr) 

AFM... well my period came this morning :( waaaaa... so not happy about that. Was hoping it'd stay away while I was bfing Cassidy but I was wrong. Anyhow about a month and my mom leaves, its not too bad having her here, however I am very much spoiled, she does all the housework and keeps telling me to rest and not do a thing and to enjoy it while shes here :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Patrice, let's hope your mil doesn't get too comfortable and finds her own place soon enough. It's great you guys have let her stay.

Damn that witch Ashley, sorry she came. It sounds like you've been spoilt having your my staying and doing the housework. My mum is taking a week off after my OH goes back to work to help me out. Don't you love mums. :0)
So today I got out of bed late had a lovely hot lavender bath and now bouncing on my ball. Come on baby I'm ready for you now!!!


----------



## josephine3

Come on susi's bump! Cant wait to hear what you have...have u tried raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose?


----------



## boxxey

hey ladies I am back from braving black friday in NY lol it was crazy, I had so much fun even getting puled over by a state tropper was a laugh I think he thought we were crazy Canadians I acually had him laughing, one more week and i will be 24 weeks :) Hope all yous had a great Thanksgiving


----------



## Blondiejay

Jo, I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea for the last few weeks, not tried evening primrose though. I'm currently eating pineapple and may beg my oh for a bit of hankie pankie!! 

Boxxey, sounds like you had a nice adventure!! Hope you had a lovely thanksgiving.


----------



## josephine3

Whats black friday? Glad u had fun make the most of 2nd tri lol.

I ate loads of pineapple too. I took a few evening primrose but i think it was the spicy curry that did it!


----------



## boxxey

black friday is a sale in the usa that happens at thanksgiving, we crossed the border from canada just to go. i found out today my 3 yr old daughter has a heart murmur, we have to go see our dr on the 11th to see if she needs to see a cardiologist. they found it today cause shes sick her fever is 104 :-( i hate to see my baby so sick, the dr says the heart murmur may be nothing to worry about, but how do u not worry, sorry for the long winded message


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-yes my MIL can be controlling too but she tries to have passive control but nonetheless it bothers me. And boo for AF..she knows when she isnt welcomed.

susi-i hope she doesnt get comfortable neither :haha:

boxxey-glad you had fun for black friday.

AFM, im on cd5 and AF is still here :nope: On the bright side, it looks like it may be getting lighter so it may be on its way out hopefully :thumbup: Cant believe my vacation will be over next week already but atleast dh will be on the 21st of december :happydance: This AF is so different though. I dont have cramps anymore and the color isnt a very dark burgundy color. Its now this reddish/orange like color :shrug: And TMI but it has a different smell to it too :blush: Hoping AF stops before my vacation ends and if it doesnt..atleast DH and I can have alone time when he comes home :haha: Also i cant wait for my doc appts but then again i can because i dont want to speed up the time here :blush: Tomorrow will mark 4 more months until we can ttc :happydance: And im currently halfway through week 3 of the BCPs :happydance: So dec. 8th starts month 2 of the pills :happydance: So time is really going fast. Im just ready for dh and I to be able to have our forever baby :cloud9:


----------



## josephine3

Sorry to hear about that boxxey i hope it all turns out to be fine im sure it will be! :hugs:


----------



## sg0720

Boxxey- hope your little honey will be okay

Patrice- you have always had a wonderful husband and time is flying before u start TTC

Hello kitty- you should take one day to get a goodbreat. Also you can do it do that paper so u won't have to next semester!! Also, hope ur little guy comes home soon wish u all the beat of luck

Susi- come on baby!!! We all have been waiting since we found out lol good luck I hope labor is easy for u
Ashley- I am glad I waited a little bit even stiff before another child. But I do miss being pregnant soio much.

Jo- good luck getting ur husband to wear protection lol mine won't he thinks he's a master at pulling out lol so far its working...

Everyone thanks for the welcome back I've missed u all and need some woman time again :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Boxxey, I hope your little girl is ok. 

Patrice, enjoy your time with your man.

Jo, I'm going to stock up on more pineapple today! 

Sg, it's good to have you back. 

So me and my oh dtd the other night finally after months without!! That night I had a couple of tightenings but I don't know if it was the position I was sleeping in. I had a midwifes appt yesterday and she said the babies head had gone down a tiny bit further. She has also booked me for a sweep and reflexology on Friday. Hopefully baby will be here by the weekend!! I've been bouncing on my ball loads.


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-yes time is coming by quickly for ttc.

susi-hoping LO comes soon for you.

AFM, im on cd6 and looks like its going to be an extended AF :nope: Oh well. Atleast DH and I found ways to still be intimate without actually dtd :thumbup: AF isnt as heavy as my normal flow so thats good. And hoping it ends soon so I can just relax and be able to dtd since its been awhile :blush: Last night, it was light snow so this morning I woke up to a beautiful scenery of white outside :thumbup: I am going to walk through the snow today because I got to run some errands. Im not looking forward to coming back home because im going to miss my dh and from what i here...my MIL hasnt officially moved in sooooo i may have some alone time at my house before she actually comes and moves in. FXed she moves in close to DH vacation date :haha: I love her to death but we not going to get along because there can only be one boss lady in the house. Well, dh graduates from school on Friday so im happy about that. Cant wait until he gets out of school so i can see him today. And today marks the 4 months mark yay :happydance:


----------



## boxxey

I hope baby makes its apperance sooner rather then later for u Susi, I never carried any of my 4 to term I think I wil go nuts this time if I do, and I am hoping that this heart murmur with Marlie-Jay is not anything to worry about I am sure given that she is normally always healthy that it is just fromt his high fever she has had.....we will find out on Dec 11 from our Dr seen as the person was seen on Monday was just the Nurse practioner


----------



## mzswizz

Boxxey-i wouldnt worry much about the heart murmur. Dh and i found out that heart murmurs are actually normal and majority of the time go undetected until docs sit and listen for it. Dh and i both had heart murmurs before and we are healthy and fine. Its just one of those things that happens naturally from time to time.


----------



## sg0720

Morning ladies,

My son has a heat murmur and they wanted us to go back and see a cardiologist we went once and if they still hear it around 4 Mayb ill take him.back he has his 3 year check up and said he was perfect they didn't even mention it.

Patrice no snow for us yet!! Just bitter bitter cold weather

And-
i had a crazy dream last night that I was pregnant and my sister was going to help pull the baby's head down a little bit she said it wasn't sown far enough lol so they got a Dr and a nurse and they delievered a baby boy at 23 weeks...he was perfect they said she was like he doesn't need oxygen n I was just crying n ccrying cuz I thoght something was going to be wrong....weird lol


----------



## boxxey

thanks ladies for the encouraing words I was reading alot about and found out that her fever may be the reason that they can hear it, im not overally worried it was more of a shock then anything


----------



## mzswizz

you're welcome boxxey thats what we're here for :hugs:

AFM, im on cd7 and the bleeding has gotten lighter so it looks like it may stop in a day or so :thumbup: Yesterday, dh and I dtd :blush: I guess AF isnt going to stop him from having a good time :haha: I must say I did enjoy it and got my mind off of AF too. And i think us dtd is causing AF to stop now because after we dtd...i filled up 2 pads within a hour and then the flow just became light. I can now wear panty liners again so maybe he just jumpstarted the ending of AF :shrug: Im happy because DH graduates basic submarine school tomorrow :happydance: But he is changing his rate so he wont be in submarine long. I just cant wait for him to be stationed so i can pack up and leave. Im really tired of being in Florida and ready for change. Also, I just want to get away from all the stress that is there. Hoping everything is all settled before I get off BC so once I get off, we can finally start TTC with no problems :thumbup: It has been light snow on and off throughout the days. It took forever for thanksgiving day to come so I can go on the trip but now time is flying unfortunately and i will be back home Tuesday :cry: I wish time will slow down so we can really enjoy each other. We have been having fun though. I just wish I didnt have to leave so soon. Oh well, atleast I got my docs appt to look forward to though :thumbup:


----------



## hello_kitty

Thought Zachary would get to come home this weekend but guess not. The doctor cant get him off the oxygen without him desaturating. Doc just did some tests for him this morning to see why he cant breathe well without oxygen. I hope he gets to come home by next week though. His feeding tube is completely out for almost 2 days...now this. I am sooo frustrated. His neighbors are getting discharged this saturday and he's left behind.


----------



## AC1987

Stupid AF is still here :( its a little annoying cause its not like how I'm used to so I don't know what to expect. 

awww noo hello kitty :( that sucks!!! I hope he can breathe on his own soon.


Susi I'm dying to hear news :haha: anything?


----------



## mzswizz

hello kitty-oh no hope he can come home soon for you.

ashley-hoping af goes away for you.

AFM, im on cd8 today and AF is still here but the flow is getting lighter so thats a plus :thumbup: DH graduated today and I am so proud of him. I get to take his certificate and his medal home with him to put it in a safe place until we move into our new place once he is stationed. DH hasnt gotten information about when he starts his next school yet. But it will be on the same base he is currently stationed at. Hoping to gt news about when they are transferring him to surface instead of submarine though. It's all a waiting game. Also, my nepew graduated boot camp today. So its a celebration today. Today has been a good day. Im hoping AF will stop by tomorrow though but we shall see. Well, thats all for now.


----------



## Blondiejay

AC1987 said:


> Stupid AF is still here :( its a little annoying cause its not like how I'm used to so I don't know what to expect.
> 
> awww noo hello kitty :( that sucks!!! I hope he can breathe on his own soon.
> 
> 
> Susi I'm dying to hear news :haha: anything?

No nothing yet! I had my sweep and reflexology today, the sweep wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. She was really pleased with my progress and said I was 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. That was about 9 hours ago so we shall see over the weekend if it's worked. If not I'll have the same again on Monday. Please keep everything crossed for me!


----------



## boxxey

I hope that wee baby will be here soon for u this weekend sounds best lol


----------



## josephine3

Oooh susi am awaiting news excitedly after the sweep!

Patrice this is some long af ur having!
Ashley i hope your 1st one isnt as bad as mine was, it was heavy and painful :nope:

Sarina thats some crazy dream u had!
Hello kitty i really hope zachary gets well soon.. Send him some hugs from the bnb ladies xxx


----------



## sg0720

Good luck!! Dx that baby comes soon

Holly I hope everything is okay with ur little guy n he starts breathing on his own soon


----------



## Blondiejay

Thank you ladies.
My oh and I went for a long walk earlier and I got a bit of my show I think after. Baby has been stretching out on one side loads this afternoon ans ech time is does I feel a little pressure. I won't believe I'm in labour until I'm screaming in agony!!


----------



## sg0720

How exciting any day now :)


----------



## josephine3

Ooooohhhh im excited! The day before i went into labour i had a long walk then got a bit of show in the night... A few hrs later i had A LOT of a show and then it started! I think this could be it for u oooh good luck!!


----------



## Blondiejay

I'm having contractions!! Have been for the last few hours but no pattern to them at all yet. They are pretty intense but I've just taken some paracetamol and going to try and get some rest. 
Wish me luck!!


----------



## josephine3

Yay!good luck and do try to get some rest now if u can im so excited for u its time to meet your baby!


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Jo!
Just got into bed with my cat and my kindle, I really don't think I'll be able to sleep though. Just had one while typing that!!


----------



## boxxey

ooooooo theres gunna be a baby tomorrow


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: yaaayyy susi!! so exciting!! :D Its a crazy feeling isn't it?

Jo, no mine wasn't painful I didn't find, wonder how my next one will be.


----------



## sg0720

Can't wait for more updates!!


----------



## josephine3

* eagerly awaiting news!


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello!
Our little yellow bundle turned pink!!! We have named her Darcy and she is the most beautiful little baby with a good set of lungs on her!!
The midwife came round ours at around 2am to check me and I was already 7cm and having really strong contractions. We got to the hospital at about 3am and got in the pool straight away. I was exhausted but managed to do it all without any pain relief at all which I was so proud about, she was born at 5:37am weighing 7lb 1oz.
They drained the pool while I was holding Darcy and hoped I would deliver the placenta straight away. The placenta wasn't budging so I had the injection which didn't work either. I'd also lost a litre and a half of blood so was rushed to theatre where they gave me an epidural to manually get the placenta out. 
I'm fine now and have to stay in over night which I'm quite happy about to be honest.
All in all a great birth but quite traumatic at the end, we are both trying to rest up now before our visitors arrive.


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Susi! I am so happy for you! Please update pics when you can, we would all love to see your little princess.

On a less lighter note, my Zachary came down with a bacterial infection Friday night. I got a call from the nurse at around 9:30 pm that said he kept having multiple apnea spells and had to be transferred out of his private room and back to the grand nicu for sick babies. He was so close to coming home. Went in to see him yesterday and he was on the ventilator, he was too sick to breathe on his own. My husband and I broke down in tears seeing him like that. After 2 days of antibiotics, he's improving and getting his energy back. Hopefully, they will take the vent off by this morning and let him breathe on his own again. Its so painful to see him laying there while we are hopeless. It could've been worse though. The doctors were afraid that it could turn into meningitis so did a test with his spinal fluid and it turned out negative. So, overalll he just has a normal bacterial infection that is common in newborn babies. Hope he will be home in time for my birthday on 12/12.


----------



## sg0720

Awww susi that's amazing news congratulations and glad everything turned out okay in the end.

Holly- glad the test was negative hope he can come home soon.

And ladies I think we have only had 2 baby boys born right? All the rest were prety little ladies


----------



## boxxey

congrats on the wee lady luv her name

i hope zachary gets well soon

we r team blue so far but i still feel as though im having a girl


----------



## AC1987

Congrats Susi!!! awww yay most of us all got girls :haha: 

hello kitty, I can imagine how frusterating that is.. I hope he gets over this thing and gets stronger.. I'm sure its very nerve wracking.

Cassidy is 4 months today... funny how life goes on when death happens.. my aunt just died yesterday :( I wasn't that close to her but I'm very close with my cousin, so shocked. :nope:


----------



## sg0720

Sorry to hear that Ashley


----------



## mzswizz

Susi-congrats on the little girl.

Ashley-sorry to hear about your aunt.

Holly-hope Zachary gets better and be home before your birthday.

AFM, today is cd11 and looks like AF will be gone today. DH and i have been dtd for the past few days now and i think that helped. Now its only light pink and scanty so not a flow anymore. More cm than blood :thumbup: Today, i am also leaving back to Florida :cry: Im going to miss dh but i know in 2 weeks he wil be down so im not that sad. DH spent the night here so he can give me a nice farewell. On the bright side of things...MIL told DH that she hasnt moved in yet. She said her lawyer told her to not move and stay in unless a sheriff comes and they are trying to get things sorted because they think its a scam so its a possibility she might not move at all and keep her house :happydance: Well i hope so for her sake. I enjoyed my time here. We watched the movies Here comes the boom, Sinister and Alex Cross. All great movies. I saw dh graduate. And we spent some lovely time together. As for the BCPs..well im on the last week of the 1st month :happydance: Sunday, i start month 2 so time is flying. Cant believe 4 weeks passed that fast already. Now i got my doc appts on wednesday and thursday. I see the ob/gyn..well actually the midwife, on thursday for pap smear and u/s to check the cysts. And i see the hematologist on wednesday. So atleast i can give the midwife info on whats going on at the hematologist etc so they can go hand and hand and be updated with everything :thumbup: well thats all for now.


----------



## boxxey

24 weeks





my 4 kids with their masterpeice lol


----------



## mzswizz

Lovely bump boxxey!! And i remember when i was a little kid, i use to overload the xmas tree.with lights and candy cane :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Nice bump boxxey! Your kids are so adorable and love the christmas tree!

Zachary is recovering nicely. He doesnt even look sick anymore, but has to stay for another 7 days to complete the antibiotics treatment. He's eating like a pig and always cries for more after he's finished eating. I really feel like he is a different baby now. Before he got sick, he kept having spells where he would stop or forget to breath. Now those spells are completely gone! Its like magic! It feels very nice seeing him off of the nasal canula. He'll be home next monday, 2 days before my bday! Yay!


----------



## josephine3

Sooo many congrats susi! I wish they could have drained the pool for me as i fsinted when i got out but they wouldnt for some reason..
Well done with going all naural its distressing to have to get the epidural after i sympathise!
So glad to hear she is here safely u must be thrilled. Good luck for the first few weeks! Take it as easy as u can and relax into it. 

Lovely big bump boxxey!

Great to hear about zachary coming home hello kitty u must be so excited!

Sorry to hear about ur aunt Ashley :hugs:

afm, not much going on , i feel i am settling a little too well into motherhood! I think i need to be more pro-active and go out more to baby groups and stuff!

Georgia has been hard to put down to bed the past 2 nights so thats been annoying. She used to go down sleepy but now suddenly needs to be asleep. Iv had to go back and resettle her which i dont normally have to do


----------



## AC1987

Jo, I feel so lucky right now, Cassidy cries to go to sleep :haha: even for naps as soon as I put her in her crib she stops and puts herself to sleep :) I hope it stays the same.. I hate being sleep deprieved.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd12 today and AF is just dragging out her stay. Its pretty much not more left in there but its finding a way to still linger. I have on a panty liner and barely anything gets on there plus its only there when I wipe. AF needs to just go already. Hoping it ends today or tomorrow because I suppose to get the pap smear & u/s on thursday so if its still here....i wont be able to get the pap smear and would have to reschedule for that. Well, tomorrow is my hemotologist appt so will update about that when I come home from the appt. Yesterday, dh helped me through an emotional time. I came home to a living room that I couldn't walk through. I mean literally, boxes and furniture everywhere :growlmad: I was pissed and then kept getting calls from my mom telling me what I SHOULD be doing in MY LIFE and it was just sooo much stress and anger and I just broke down crying. Glad dh was on the phone to lift me up and made me feel strong again. It's a brand new me today and I am seriously going to have a stern talk with my MIL because my house looks like a storage unit or a hoarder house now and I dont even feel like this is my home and I just feel dirty walking through all this crap. ugggghhhhhhhhh ](*,) Hopefully today is a better day.


----------



## mzswizz

the hematologist just called and asked have i ever had any scans and at first i said no but then i remembered i had u/s so i said wait are we talking about any scan and she said yes like u/s etc and i said yes earlier this year and she said that they are going to need those documents faxed over to them so now im on the phone trying to get in contact with the referral department and this stupid nurse is giving me a hard time and not listening to what im saying :growlmad: So just had to put her in her place because i really dont have to argue with her. Im glad i got a new primary doctor. Now, im feeling good about tomorrow because they want the scan records so im assuming they want something to compare to which means im one step closer to our rainbow baby :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Patrice i hope u get somewhere with all these appointments!
Sorry u had a bad ay.. Remind me again why ur mil is staying and why all the boxes? I remember shes been with u a while.. Ur life is so hectic i find it hard to keep up. I hope ur af goes soon its getting ridiculous!

Ashely - georgia always cries at nap time, when i see her getting tired i wrap her in a blanket and she knows straight away what im up to and starts to cry! She cries for a few minutes while i rock her and shush her then drops off. It doesnt take long but its a bit of a faff to keep doing it 5 or so times a day. Id like her to learn to self settle in the day. Shes always been great at it at night until now.


----------



## mzswizz

well currently MIL lost her house they said they auctioned it and so she was moving in with me until she get on her feet but her lawyer told her not to get out that house because they are going to look into it because they think it was a scam. So she has just been moving stuff in but never actually came and stayed here.


----------



## sg0720

Make sure to keepus posted for ur appt.


----------



## mzswizz

sarina- will do...excited that its in a matter of hours :happydance:


----------



## sg0720

I believe it. I miss TTC sometimes but I.think if its meant to happen.sooner or later its gona happen


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
Sorry to hear about your auntie Ashley.
Hope everyone else is well.
We have been lovin having Darcy home with us and just stare at her for hours! the first couple of nights she was feeding every hour and wasn't latching properly so now my nipples got a little sore. Darcy prefers to sleep on us we have found and struggles to settle on her own. Last night she fell asleep on my chest and i had to wake her for her feed! Then my oh had her on his chest. We are going to try and put her in the Moses basket as much as possible today to sleep. 
I'll post some pics soon. 

Great bump pic by the way!!


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-im with you on that. I miss ttc but at the same time im with the if it happens, it happens thought. Right now, atleast we get a half the year break from ttc because we been working hard for 2 years almost 3 years with no rainbow baby so i think the break is a great idea so both our bodies can relax and we can focus on each other for right now.

susi-hope darcy will be able to rest in her basket so you two can get your sleep.

AFM, im cd13 today and AF has finally left the building today. So pretty much 12 days of bleeding. Well, it wasnt THAT bad compared to regular bleeding in which i bled for 2 or more weeks. Well, I only have 3 more pills left for month 1 pack :thumbup: Time is really flying. My midwife had gave me 2 packs so I wont need a refill until around January. So im good to go. My doc appt is in a couple hours :thumbup: I have also researched about extended AFs during the first month of using Lo Loestrin Fe and to my surprise....its actually normal. When having a long AF while on this BC, they call it a breakthrough bleed. And most women who talked to their docs about the bleeding were told to wait 3 months...so just give it time. So that put my mind to ease that its normal to have a long AF the first month of using it. Im just glad i wasnt like most of those women who bled for months :nope: Hoping my next AF is shorter and much better than this 1st one. But we shall see. My birthday is in 23 more days and DH will be home in 16 more days :happydance: I know this time will fly by. Im hoping that while he is here..I have some doc appts so he can come with me and be there to see what I've been going through to get things done and just be there as my support system :cloud9: Will update about the docs when I get home.


----------



## AC1987

Jo, aww well hopefully Georgia will soon like sleeping better :)

Susi, I remember when Cassidy would only sleep on me or right next to me on the bed :) sometimes I miss it when she was that young but I can still remember being VERY sleep deprieved so I don't miss it that much :haha:

Patrice, aww I don't like cluttery stuff either I think that'd drive me crazy.. 
Hope your appt goes well :)

AFM 5 days til Cassidys pediatrician appt, shes gonna be getting 3 needles I think :( makes me soooooo sad to see her get them. :cry: 
3 weeks and my mom is gone... I'm gonna miss her :( Its been really great having her here, my DH is away in Connecticut on a work conference for a few days, first time I've been apart from him since before marriage :nope: 
AHHH!! I miss ttcing.. I miss taking pregnancy tests alllll of it!! Well minus the disappointments of negative tests but still. Its gonna be great to start trying again :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

hematologist appt: well it went pretty good. The doc is amazing and my platelets level is a little high still but its due to heavy bleeding AFs. He said once it reaches the 600s and up then it is known as a problem but he said it is common for it to be a little higher than the normal because i have heavy bleeding. He told me to continue doing scans etc with my ob/gyn and keep taking the birth control to fix the heavy bleeding problem and everything will be fine :thumbup: My next appt with him is on jan. 2nd :thumbup: Also, he said im not at any risk and im very healthy and he didnt want to do any scans because they weren't going to be necessary so thats good and he also said he didnt want to do the scans since it wasnt necessary and he dont want to put me at a high risk for breast cancer by doing scans when he knows for a fact that the level being a little high is based on my heavy bleeding. So good looking out doc :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Patrice, I hope all went well at the doctors.

Ashley, Do you think you'll start TTC again soon? 

Darcy has been really good today and has been leaving it a bit longer between feeds. I had a bit of a wobble earlier as I feel so weak and breathless still. It was such an effort even blow drying my hair. I feel so useless and just want to get stuff done around the flat! My oh has been amazing and gave me a big hug and said he doesn't mind doing everything and I need to get my strength back.


----------



## mzswizz

hematologist appt: well it went pretty good. The doc is amazing and my platelets level is a little high still but its due to heavy bleeding AFs. He said once it reaches the 600s and up then it is known as a problem but he said it is common for it to be a little higher than the normal because i have heavy bleeding. He told me to continue doing scans etc with my ob/gyn and keep taking the birth control to fix the heavy bleeding problem and everything will be fine :thumbup: My next appt with him is on jan. 2nd :thumbup: Also, he said im not at any risk and im very healthy and he didnt want to do any scans because they weren't going to be necessary so thats good and he also said he didnt want to do the scans since it wasnt necessary and he dont want to put me at a high risk for breast cancer by doing scans when he knows for a fact that the level being a little high is based on my heavy bleeding. So good looking out doc :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Blondiejay said:


> Patrice, I hope all went well at the doctors.
> 
> Ashley, Do you think you'll start TTC again soon?
> 
> Darcy has been really good today and has been leaving it a bit longer between feeds. I had a bit of a wobble earlier as I feel so weak and breathless still. It was such an effort even blow drying my hair. I feel so useless and just want to get stuff done around the flat! My oh has been amazing and gave me a big hug and said he doesn't mind doing everything and I need to get my strength back.

definitely take him up on all his offers to help! Try to rest i was like u i wanted to get it all sorted but wish id just relaxed a bit more the first few weeks. 

I too miss the early days like ashley, but im nowhere near ready to ttc again i have to persuade my oh to use protection! Its really strange but soooo not ready yet!


----------



## Blondiejay

I don't even want to think about another one just yet, I know some women want another as soon as they give birth but I'll give it a while yet!


----------



## AC1987

After I had Cassidy the first 3 days I wanted to go back in time and be pregnant again cause I just didnt feel ready. Then I remember bawling my eyes out wishing I was back at the hospital cause it felt like I got so much help there with like everything. :haha: 

Susi, we really cant afford it just yet, I'm hoping we get maternity insurance first, apparently it takes 6 months of paying til we actually have it :p so my goal is to have another baby around the time that Cassidy is a year and a half.. I'm just hoping no other surprise bills come along.

Jo, aww well no rush take your time enjoy Georgia :)

Patrice, so whats next for you and your appointments? Do you now just wait for the bc to end? And when does your DH come back home for good? :) Are you working again?

Hayley I miss your posts where are you??


----------



## josephine3

Georgia has injections today :( these should be the last set till shes 1 tho so thats good.

I do miss the whole saga of ttc like u tho ashley! In some ways i cant wait to be pregnant again its such an amazing feeling. But on the other hand i want my body back for a while first!


----------



## Blondiejay

Our Darcy...
 



Attached Files:







319583_10152275414020411_1391234769_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-i still got more appts before the bcps end and dh isnt coming home for good because he in the military and he thinking about making it a career so I will be moving wherever he is stationed. And no im not working because im waiting for dh to be stationed.

Susi-Darcy is sooo adorable and love her eyes.

AFM, im on cd14 today and went to my ob/gyn appt today. I had my annual pap smear and talked about the effects of birth control and everything. She wants me to come back in March. She wants me to wait until month 4 to see if my AF is going to regulate to showing up on week 4 of the BC each month. So im hoping that my AFs regulate to showing up on week 4 because if it does..that mean im going back to a 28 day cycle :thumbup: I had some spotting after the pap smear which is normal but now im having sharp, shooting pains through my back :shrug: So now I got an appt in january for the hematologist, appt in february for my primary care doctor, and appt in march for the ob/gyn :thumbup: And then in April...i will be off of the BC :happydance:


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi - Darcy is so cute!

Ashley - I really thought about having Zachary sleep with us on our bed but husband is totally against it because he's afraid I am going to squish him. Not even during nap time. The doctors and nurses literally inscribed it in our head to not let him sleep with us. 

Regarding the ttc, our plan was to wait until Zachary is 6 months old before becoming pregnant again, we were just going to let nature play its course as soon as I was ready to dtd again, but now we have decided to wait until Zachary is around a year old. We want to take a trip back to our country to visit husband's parents, and didnt feel it was safe to take Zachary until he is at least a year old, and I sure dont want to have another infant or be pregnant by then so one year it is.


----------



## josephine3

Wow shes beautiful susi! Such lovely big eyes.. Where are u and oh from? Darcy has that lovely look of having mixed backgrounds and u mentioned visiting relatives?


----------



## josephine3

Oh now that i re-read i see u said 'our country' sorry..i hope i didnt offend u i just thought maybe ur not british or american? Im probably wrong. I'll shuttup.:dohh:


----------



## Blondiejay

Not at all!!! I'm English with a little Scottish in me and my oh was born in Jersey but raised in Ireland (his dad is Irish). 
Everyone says she has my eyes and lips. I'll get a photo taken of me and Darcy soon.


----------



## AC1987

awww!! shes soooo cute!! :)

Susi, yeah at first the docs and everyone said no, but then once they saw how shattered I was when I had to watch her alone they said to let her sleep with me but send dh to the couch as guys are less aware of babies, trust me you wont sleep... soundly with her in bed, its more of a small cat nap, but its up to you :)


----------



## boxxey

oh my Darcy is just soooooo beautiful wow I cant wait till my wee one is here :)


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd15 and tomorrow marks the end of month 1 of the BCPs. Currently, im on the "reminder pills" which are the non hormonal pills. Im hoping by next month my cycle becomes regulated or atleast to being close to being regulated. DH will be home in 13 days :thumbup: Cant wait! I have been cleaning what I can. Not much to report here now.


----------



## sg0720

Susi- beautiful baby.

Patrice- u have found a good batch of doctors! Looking forward to ur NGO!!

Ladies before we know it ur babies will be crawling walking talking its amazing how fast time is going

Afm- CD2 and I may have a stomach bug. All day yesterday before AF arrived I was feeling really sick to my stomach and I told my oh I felt like I was going to throw up. And he thought Mayb I was just hungry sowe got some food since we were out shopping and as ii was eating that I started feeling more sick n had to stop. My oh made some popcorn and somethi else and the smell of that was making me more sick I had to leave the room Later that night I ended up waking him up and I tried making it to the bathroom from out room and ended up throwing up all over the floor. I am having such bad back pains and some abdominal pain..doesn't feel like cramps. Hope this goes away soon I have work tomorrow


----------



## AC1987

Cassidys pediatrician appt is today.. hopefully she won't be too sad about the shots she'll get. 

AFM I'm TIRED!! I keep waking up at 4am EVERY day whether shes up or not and then I just can't fall back asleep :(


----------



## boxxey

here is my 25 week belly going fot gtt today im so hungry lol


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-hope you feel better.

ashley-hope you get some sleep.

boxxey-nice bump pic :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Hope u feel better soon sarina... Ashley hope u can get some sleep soon...

So the other night i left lo with oh for the first time so i could go to my works xmas meal just for a couple of hours (i had to leave with my dessert in a foil parcel lol so i could be back to feed her) and it did not go at all well.. I got back and i dont know which one of them looked more upset ! Georgia had little tears in her eyes awwww ... Apparently she cried the entire time. Despite me leaving him a detailed routine to follow.. He said i should have just wrote 'georgia cried' next to every time on the list. Oh dear.


----------



## sg0720

Awww Jo I think that's normal that she wants mama. Aww poor dad he will have his turn when she will want him more then mom :) 

How was cassidys appt? Could ur oh watch for for a few hrs while u get a quick nap in the afternoon?

And how was the gtt?


----------



## AC1987

Cassidys appt went alright, shes up to 13 pounds now, so not gaining as fast as she was but still gaining :) The pediatrician gave the ok to start on solids now :huh: my baby is growing up!! it was soooo sad watching her get her needles though :nope: 

Yeah my DH is kinda helpless watching her too, hes good for maybe 10 mins then hes had enough :p


----------



## mzswizz

Well seems like once i get my own LO im going to put LO off on dh as much as possible just to get adjusted between mommy and daddy. I hope that works. But i was the same way when I was a baby. My parents showed me footage of when I was a baby. I would always cry when my mom held me but would be okay when my dad had me :shrug: I guess that would explain why im such a daddy's girl :haha:

AFM, im on cd19 today and it seems like my cycle is going by pretty quickly. Also speaking of time going by...cant believe dh will be here next friday :happydance: Im super excited. Yesterday, I decided to treat myself and so i did my hair and DH loves it. I always wanted to go to a salon and get it done but its hard to find someone who you can trust with your hair so I just been doing my own hair since I was 16. Now back to my cycle :haha: The midwife had told me I suppose to get AF on the 4th week of the BCPs. Which means now im going from a 35+ cycle to a 28 day or less cycle :thumbup: I think thats pretty good because that will increase our chances more seeing that I will be able to go through my cycles which means more tries compared to now where my cycle is sooooo long that I get less chances. Also, im almost at the point where I have only 3 more months left to go :thumbup: I will be off the bc in no time so im happy about that. Im hoping we can immediately start ttc after i stop the bcp but if we cant...then i guess a little longer wait. I dont mind waiting right now because right now dh and I are not living together and he is going through the process of changing his job so i want to wait until he gets stationed before we ttc. So atleast we are together and dont have to worry about catching ovulation during a trip or anything. Well in 17 more days...it will be my birthday :happydance: Im turning 23 on the 28th so I cant wait. Well thats all for now.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Zachary came home yesterday afternoon. The doctor told us to come in before noon and we didnt get out the door until closer to 2pm. Thankfully traffic wasnt that bad but he was pretty tired when we got home. I had to wake him for his feeding but after that he was back to his old self demanding to be fed every 3-4 hours. Last night was a little exhausting because he's like a human alarm clock waking me up in the middle of sleep to feed and change him. Thankfully my husband was awake until 4 am. I only had to go solo for his 7 am feeding. Now he is sleeping in his swing. He loves the swing!


----------



## josephine3

Awww so pleased u brought Zachary home! You can enjoy being a mum now!


----------



## mzswizz

hello_kitty-Glad you have Zachary now! Now you can enjoy being a mommy. Cant wait for pics.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks ladies. I was in bed taking a nap with Zachary when hubby called me from work. He said there was a shooting at the mall right next to where we live (only 5 minute walking distance). Two people were killed and at at least 4 were injured. It was a crazy shooting were a lunatic just goes in and starts firing shots without reason. I am super scared now and afraid to shop at that mall in the future. I was just there yesterday to get some drinks.


----------



## AC1987

omg!! that was near you?? like the one that was all over the news this morning? In oregon? :wacko: how scary!!
But I'm really happy you have Zachary home with you!


AFM not much happening I'm so tired...
Heres a picture of Cassidy and me.
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2012-12-09001035-1.jpg


----------



## boxxey

she is sooooooooo cute.....103 more days give or take and I will have my wee Fella


----------



## sg0720

Awwww beautiful picture ashely. Such a happy baby


----------



## Blondiejay

Lovely pic Ashley.

So glad Zachary is home in time for Christmas.

We've had a hard couple of days/nights where Darcy just wants to feed or cry the whole time. We just have to keep telling ourselves it won't last forever and she is still so new.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-lovely pic of you two!

Hello_kitty-that must be scary. the same happened years ago around dh's neighborhood right down the street. Some lunatic just starting shooting for no reason :nope: But nobody was hurt thank goodness.

AFM, im on cd20 and this morning I discovered that I have LOADS of thick, creamy white cm :shrug: Have no clue what it means because my cm never looked like this before. It was more on the watered down side but this time its very thick. Dont know if that means im getting closer to ov and the cm is going to change soon or what but i guess its just a wait and see. Now i get to see if AF is going to come during the 4th week of the bc like the midwife says it should or im going to get it in the middle of the pack again. Hopefully whenever it does decide to show up....it will be spotting and doesnt lasts long like the last one because im ready to enjoy alone time with dh. Im researching nice places we can go to while he is down so he can enjoy his time here and it can be a romantic little getaway while he is here because unfortunately i got a phone call from my MIL and she says she definitely has to move now so now she will be here when dh comes down to visit :nope: Oh well dh told me thats not going to stop him but at the sam time i just want us to be free and not have to be secretive about what WE do. But we shall see. Today, im going to straighten up a bit and also relax because i need all the relaxing i can get before MIL comes in. DH is pretty pissed at MIL because he is telling her what she can and cannot bring and she is fighting with him saying she is still going to do it so he is pretty pissed off at her because he says she is rying to do whatever she wants to do and thats not going to work. Atleast i actually have proof that n matter if i stand my ground...this lady does whatever she wants and i think thats going to be a problem once she gets here. Hoping we dont end up arguing most of her stay here though. Well as an update. I talked to my ex friend and everything went well. We are now okay with talking again and found out it was all a misunderstanding and rumors just going about so we both apologized and now are trying to mend our friendship again :thumbup: Soon I will only have 3 months to go with the BC and also dh wants to be a medical corpsman. And he talked to corpsman and they told him that he is most likely never going to be assigned to a ship and just have shore duty and if he gets deployed...they will fly him out :happydance: Happy about that because if he has shore duty then that menas that he will be there with me everyday and so we will have no problem ttc because he will be there for the pregnancy :happydance: So fxed that he gets that job :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Aww hang in there Susi, it will get better, the first month is HARD I know but you'll be ok :) :hugs: just accept any help you can!

Patrice, aww that sucks about your MIL.. hopefully she wont stay too long with you.
Wow 3 months til you stop bcp thats great!! :D


----------



## josephine3

Ashley what u beautiful pic, i have one just like it of me and lo next to the tree too! You're both so pretty!

It would scare me living in america..everyone seems to have guns! Or is it not as bad as they make out?
Having said that a girl on my street got murdered a few years back. Its a scary world out there!


----------



## josephine3

Patrice time is really flying with those bcp! Is that 3 months gone?

I forgot to add also that i am having a mini freak out cos i keep feeling a sicky empty feeling despite eating loads. Iv just started to have cramps on my left hand side too... I surely cant be pregnant as we've only dtd a few times since georgia was born and we used protection.. He did have it 'near' me tho lol before he put it on but im sure im just freaking out for no reason arrrhhhh


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - Yes thats the one. Its been all over the news. I drove past the mall on the way home and there were a lot of news reporters and police cars blocking all of the entrances to the mall. The mall will never feel the same again when I eventually go back, especially the food court where I used to enjoy hanging out.

Yesterday was my bday. Zachary came home 2 days before my bday.

He's been a little fussy tonight. Dont know why but now he is sleeping again. I was about to get some sleep and realized that he will wake up any minute for his feed so I might as well stay up til then. Sooo tired!


----------



## AC1987

hello kitty, thats how I used to feel, people always say sleep when your baby sleeps, but if you know your LO is gonna be up in an hour and it takes me about an hour to fall asleep it felt like whats the point :p i would just rest if I were you :)

Jo, yeah alot of people own guns here, but I find theres like the "bad" areas of towns and cities and if you stay clear of those places then its usually not that bad. :)
You should post that pic of you and Georgia!! :D

AFM I still haven't dtd with my dh :haha: Hes in the mood at night but I'm EXHAUSTED then, and then in the morning I usually have energy but hes sound asleep and doesnt wanna wake up :p Ahhh well I'm sure once my mom goes home we'll be back at it :haha: lets just hope I dont get pregnant right away ahhaha


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-yes in 2 weeks and 1 day..i will only have 3 months left :thumbup: And hoping you dont end up with a surprise bfp...that happened to my sister 3 months after she gave birth to my nephew :haha:

Jo-Yes in 2 weeks and 1 day..it would be 3 months gone and 3 months left before I stop the bcps. So time is just flying on by. 

Hello_kitty-happy belated birthday by the way. Hoping you can get some sleep in.

AFM, its cd21 today and I am exhausted. Today, I suppose to go down to Miami to help MIL bring up food from her freezer here. Im going to go later because Im not up for the drive right now. I been down lately just because of the whole moving thing and Im just ready for DH to come home. He says im not going to be here for long so thats a good thing because im really ready to get out of this house and be with him. Hoping its before i get off the BC so we can still enjoy each other for a little bit while he is in school for his new job. He says once they change him then Im moving to wherever he is so im happy about that. Im just ready to be back together again and MIL can just be able to have the house to herself while we are gone. Atleast then I dont have to worry about privacy or anything. Well, I dont know when AF is coming nor do I know when I am suppose to ovulate. Since AF started in the middle of the pack...im hoping it didnt knock it off track and now its going to come every 2nd week of the BCPs. But if i think about it..if it did..then it would be every 28 days that my cycle came so maybe that isnt a bad thing. Well, im going to watch an episode of my show and then start cleaning up around the house. Oh and dh said something to me that was very thoughtful last night. He told me that the way I am now..he can tell im in mommy mode and with that being said..just from being around me, he know i am going to make a wonderful mommy :cloud9: That was pretty sweet of him. He has been doing nice things and saying nice things like telling me he loves me and how pretty I am just because and I appreciate every minute of it. Cant wait until he comes home next Friday :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Patrice surely if ur on bcp u wont ovulate? just a thought....have u only had the one af in the 3 months?
Georgia wouldnt go down well to sleep tonightm took 3 attempts. Dont kno whats up with her recently shes been so good till now. Is there a 4 month sleep regression? I keep hearing about them in baby club.

I never thought id say this but i sooo hope im not pregnant...that would be too crazy im not ready to go through that again!


----------



## mzswizz

jo-i will still ovulate..the bcps just block the sperm from being able to reach the egg. And im only on month 2 of the pills.


----------



## boxxey

I went for my 3d/4d scan today and oh my it was amazing, we are having a boy forsure and are stuck on names the ones that I think suit his wee face are Dominic and Maverick tell me what yas all think and any ideas for name are welcome:)


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-love the scan ics and love both names. What about Tristan?

AFM, im cd22 today and i just experienced loads of watery white cm :shrug: Dont really kno whats going on but its all going to be a wait and see for me. I have been busy cleaning for 2 hours so far this morning. I have cleaned both upstairs and downstairs' bathrooms and rearranged everything under the sinks. Also, washed the dishes and swept the floors. Now i have laundry, folding, and mopping to do thats left. Im just trying to clean what I can. The other things have to wait until everything gets rearranged and I can see what Im working with afterwards. I also have to go back down to Miami to move more food up here. Im thinking by the end of this day, Im going to go to bed early again. I went to bed around 7:30 last night. Its just so much I got left to do but Im going to take a break at the moment. Even though I clean up....the house still looks a mess with all of MIL things still over the place but Im not going to stress because DH will be home soon to help me get rid of most of this stuff. I cant wait until January 2nd because DH told me yesterday over the phone that he has a brthday surprise. Its a nice overnight getaway at a hotel :cloud9: Just what we need because I know its going to be stressful with MIL here and DH and her arguing all the time. He says he tried to get it booked for my birthday but they werent available. He wont tell me the hotel or anything we are going to do but he gave me hints saying its alot of nightlife and daylife so bring clothes for both occassions. And i think we are going somewhere nice because he was throwing hints about bringing the dresses that I got. I told dh i had an appt that morning then after that we are free to enjoy ourselves. I cant wait!!! A nice overnight stay at a hotel and places to go and see is just what we both need. He says he wants to start the New Year with a bang and right so im happy we doing this. Also, cant wait for him to get re-rated so I can pack up and leave. He found out that he was suppose to be pulled out of submarines within a week of the approval :dohh: Its been almost a month?! DH didnt even know it was suppose to happen so fast. But the lieutenant who has been helping him through this process is so helpful and she is getting things done so his process can go forward so she said he will hear something either before he leaves or when he comes back on their follow up appt on Jan. 8th sooooo im excited because I might be leaving in January or February :happydance: So nothing but good news over here so far :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, its cd23 today and I am exhausted. It feels like I havent gotten enough sleep. I guess my body is still tired from the hours of cleaning I did. I got to finish laundry today though. My friend called this morning and she wants me to drive her dad to Doral, FL for a rental car and thats almost a hour drive :shock: Im pretty tired but I might do it seeing as I got to go to Miami anyways so I can just take him there and then head back north to go to Miami. Cant believe today is already Saturday and tomorrow I start week 2 of the BCPs. It doesnt feel like its been 5 weeks already :shock: It feels like I just started the first pack. DH is super excited and cant wait to come down. Not only that, he cant wait until I am able to finally move and be where he is. FXed sooooo bad that he is re-rated as a medical corpsman (corpsman pronounced coreman for some odd reason :shrug: ) So all i got to do is drive 19 hours east and BAM right in San Antonio, Texas. And plus he will have shore duty so we can ttc with no problem :thumbup: Just hoping that happens so fxed and heavy prayer [-o&lt; Now on another good note....we have paid of one of our credit cards in full and closed the account so that means 1 less credit card to pay a month :happydance: We are trying to get rid of all our credit card debt because once we do that...we will be able to have more money because majority of the money goes to credit card payments :nope: So everything is going well. Now to take the time out to mourn the losses of the children and people during the Connecticut shooting yesterday. Their families are in my prayers. I cant believe someone can go into an elementary and not think twice about killing 20 children ranging in the ages of 5-10. This feels like another phase of terrorism. What is going on in the world today?! People are just opening fire without a care in the world. And they go out easy because they turn the guns on themselves. I wish they would've caught him before he did that so he can rot in prison instead of getting the easy way out. In the end, he is going to suffer but the families who have lost someone will suffer worse than him. I couldnt imagine what would be going through my mind if that were to happen if i had a child. Just goes to show that we cant really have any type of place we can call safe. I just hope this gets better and not worse. Im tired of innocent people dying for no reason. R.I.P. to those who have fallen. You will be forever missed but never forgotten.


----------



## boxxey

Its so sad that someone can be so unstable to harm anyone children included, I had a hard time watching this unfold as I could only sit and imagine what these parents were feeling knowing they will never se there babies again, we all hug our babies tighter, and forget about being annoyed with the 6 am wake call that they want to eat or they are bored, this things become nothing but the satisfaction that you get to have those little people everyday. God Bless that town and those families I pray they find peace and may all their angels watch over them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## hello_kitty

boxxey - I was so depressed yesterday after hearing it on the news. So many psychos nowadays this world is becoming corrupted. Now I cant even go grocery shopping without being scared that some psycho is going to shoot me. I feel so sad for the children who were victims of those shooting and the teachers too. I cant help but cry every time I follow the updates. Those children must have been very eager for Christmas. I hope that psycho burns in hell. 

Everything is going good over here. Zachary has been kind of fussy lately, dont know why. He doesnt seem sick though. He's just fussy right before going back to bed, but he calms down and falls asleep instantly when I hold him on my shoulders. I seriously hate night feedings because I feel like I dont give him what he needs. Last night I was so tired that I didnt even care if he finished his bottle. After he slowed down I just called it quits. I'm such a bad mommy but I really am tired!


----------



## AC1987

Oh man it made me so sad to hear about the shootings :cry: awful :(... things like this just shouldnt happen.

AFM just spending the weekend at my in laws :)


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, well its cd25 now and in 3 days dh will be home. Im excited and just to let you ladies know. I will not be on bnb during the duration of his trip. So I wont be back on until January 6th. Today is the day I am getting my hair colored :happydance: Wonder how it will come out. We shall see. Im hoping the deep burgundy will still be good enough to show with my hair because my hair is a light brown but you never know. My hair never ends up looking like the results on the box :haha: Feel like time is flying but I am hoping that time slows down once dh is here. Im slowly but surely checking off my lists of stuff I got to do before DH's arrival home. Im going to come back home and tidy up our room since MIL moved bags into our room so Im going to clean up so he doesnt have to walk around boxes and bags in the room :thumbup: It's not really much to do in the room which is good seeing that I have been keeping up with cleaning. Also, I got to wash the dishes and just clean out the two chairs and everything I can get to will be clean. Im going to sweep up once I let the dogs back in and if it gets hotter later today, Im going to give them a bath so I got my hands tied today. A busy day it shall be.


----------



## josephine3

Aww good luck for your time with oh i know u will enjoy yourselves :haha:


----------



## AC1987

I attemped giving Cassidy baby rice cereal :haha: it so didnt work. I think shes still too young for it.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Jo!!

Ashley-Maybe try at 6 months? :shrug:

AFM, dh finally got pulled out of submarines :happydance: So now they moved him to the new room for those awaiting to go surface :thumbup: Hopefully soon he can see what options he has when it comes to the different rates. FXed corpsman is on there because it would be perfect for us and that would mean hopefully be january/february..i will be reunited with dh permanently :happydance:


----------



## boxxey

im feeling very light headed not sure why but it sucks


----------



## AC1987

owwww my stupid wisdom tooth keeps trying to cut through :(


heres a video of the other day attempting to feed cassidy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL9MITUoosg

is it just me or does this place get busier in the colder months :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-hope you feel better.

ashley-love the video of cassidy. i saw it on your facebook.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, its cd2 and im loving this AF.....so far :haha: I am having no pain at all and usually by cd2, its very heavy but so far, its been spotting just like yesterday :thumbup: So im guessing that the BC finally is in effect :happydance: Lets see how long this AF lasts though. Im super excited because DH is getting on his plane tonight :happydance: He already texted me how happy he is so I just cant wait. Already moved things around in the room etc so the place is as clean as it can get. MIL called and warned DH not to freak out when he sees the house because she will be coming up to straighten up the place. So dh told me and I laughed and dh said, "if she said its not as bad as you (he was referring to me) tried to make it seem, then why will she warn and prep me ahead of time?" Which is sooo true. Im just going to be there with a camera to catch the shock on his face :rofl: Well everything is going well so far so lets see how his vacation goes.


----------



## boxxey

Have a great vacation and a wonderful time with your DH my son Jake turn 8 today my baby turned 10 yesterday and well me ill be 31 on Sat wow where has the time gone


----------



## mzswizz

happi bdai, happi belated bdai, and happi earli bdai. I turn 23 on the 28th :thumbup:


----------



## Blondiejay

Boxxey, happy bday to you and your lo's.

Patrice, Glad this AF is beings good one.

Ashley, Cassidy is just too cute.

Well as for me, I've been in tears all day. Darcy just won't stop crying and feeding all day. She won't let me put her down either as she loves to be held. I've had everyone telling me we shouldn't co sleep and she needs to learn to go down in her Moses basket etc etc. I'd love her to go in her Moses basket but she just cries and cries, then i'm told you can't let a baby cry it out. I just don't know what to do, feel so low today :'0(


----------



## sg0720

Susi don't be afraid to let Darcy cry in her basket. As long as she is safe and won't roll out its okay to let het cry for 5-10 minutes Mayb she will settle her self. Tjeres nothing wrong with letting babies cry a little :)


----------



## AC1987

Susi,aww yeah I co slept with Cassidy when she was new born. because she wanted to feel my body heat poor thing was so used to being inside the outside world must feel very different (Thank God I can't remember that part of life :haha::haha::haha: ) 

Happy bday to you and everyone boxxy!!

Patrice awww so exciting your dh coming :D 


AFM cooking up a storm here!! tarts, cookies, cakes...


----------



## mzswizz

Im making fudge brownies for dh's arrival home because he love brownies.


----------



## Blondiejay

She won't even go down in her bouncer, I even bought dummies but she just spits them out. I had her in the bathroom doorway while I had a shower and she cried the whole time.


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy bday Patrice and boxxey!

Susi I can totally relate with you. Zachary doesn't care too much about being held but he wants to sleep in our bed all the time. After his feeding I try to put him in his bassinet but he cries a few minutes later. He calms down immediately after I put him to sleep on our bed. Husband has given up on anti co sleeping. He's allowing Zachary to sleep with us now when he cries.

I am currently experiencing a major problem. I am barely producing enough milk for him I get 3 oz in 3 hours and currently not producing extra so I have to pump every hour. Hopefully my supply will go back up.


----------



## AC1987

hello kitty, aww.. if you keep up with the feedings and do extra pumpings it should be up there soon enough :) 

Awww susi I've been there, thankfully only for 2-3 days but I know its TOUGH!! Babies aren't all fun and games :haha:

But in all honesty it doesn't last forever, 2-3 months from now you'll be thinking back to those first few weeks and how tiny your baby was :)


----------



## josephine3

Hang in there new moms! It will pass! 
Happy birthday boxxey and your family x
mmmm brownies sound good patrice..
Ashley how is your lo in terms of development? I think our babies are only a week or so apart? Can she roll? Have u started her on any solids?


----------



## AC1987

Jo, no she can't roll yet, I'm sure she could if she tried though cause she can roll to her side no problem. Maybe once she wants to put more things in her mouth she will haha.. I have tried solids a few times but so far no that ready.


AFM... ooohh holiday stresses, everyone wants my baby when shes all happy :p like they just take her off of me (MIL) and then when she gets beside herself cause shes not getting what she wants THEN I get her. So annoying.
But my dads here for a visit so thats nice :D however my mom will be leaving in 2-3 days :( so a little sad about that.


----------



## sg0720

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing good and babies are well
I have a little issue the last two day I have been having these terrible cramps and shooting pains that go from my ovaries to my bottom to my vagina and its very painful has anyone experienced that before? (Not contractions lol)


----------



## AC1987

oh thats awful sarina!! :(


How was everyones holidays?
Mine just zipped on by... my moms gone now, my dad came down on friday and then they left a little while ago. :haha: Its gonna take some getting used to as I've been so spoiled with all the help. But thankfully Cassidy sleeps now so thats great!! :)


----------



## AC1987

Well me and Cassidy are missing grandma. :baby: She started talking to a couch that my mom often sat on, then realized she wasnt there and looked at me and then cried. Poor baby.. 
A little worried about my parents as I haven't heard a word from them and its been more then 24 hours :wacko: I'm hoping that they just stopped somewhere for the night and then will be on there way back home today..


----------



## sg0720

awwww ashley she misses grandma and i hope your parents are safe with all this crazy weather all over


----------



## AC1987

They finally made it home this morning at 7am... 27 hours of driving which normally takes only 12 yikes!! :o


----------



## josephine3

Aww sarina that sounds painful! Hope u feel better soon..

Aww ashley thats cute about your lo. She must of become quite attatched if shes been around from day 1. 
It will be good for u both tho i bet you'll come to like not having her around! So good of her to help out like that. At least you'll have the house to yourself for a change!

As for me well Georgiais sleeing great at night again so thats good. Shes a nightmare for naps tho but feel i cant complain too much cos she sleeps at night!
I still have this crazy 'pregnant' feeling but i so hope im not. I cant shake it tho its weird. Had some strange pains also. I must be goin mad! No idea what to expect from this cycle or how long it will be so not sure what to think. Its been just over a month tho now i think..


----------



## AC1987

Yeah I'm glad my moms gone so that my DH wont mind trying to dtd with me again :haha: I think he was uncomfy with my mom with us. 
But I do miss her help :flower:

Aww that sucks about Georgia not liking her naps... my LO is obsessed with sleep :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Happy birthday Patrice!! :D


How are all you ladies doing?? And how are the babies?

I still can't get over how a year ago I was pregnant with my LO :) 
I want another one :haha: when my dad was here he said the funniest thing to me, hes like "Cassidy needs another person to play with, have another baby" like jeez it doesnt happen THAT fast :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Owww! I just gave my hand a steam burn :( Hoping it doesnt blister.

How are you all? Anyone have new year plans? Mine is to just watch on tv the ball drop if I even stay up that late as babies dont do holidays :haha:


----------



## boxxey

I have no plans I am watching my friends 6 month old daughter for her so her and her man can go out, im excited :) I have 2 of my kids home tomorrow night so we will have our own little party with board games and such


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello ladies, sorry I've not been on.
I hope you are all well, happy belated birthday to Patrice.
We are good, Darcy has been a lot of hard work. She always wants to sleep on us and no where else, if she isn't then she is crying. Being a mum is a lot harder then I thought! 
But she is in the moses basket as we speak and has been for the last hour and a half which is a miracle! 
Happy new year to you all. May 2013 be a happy and healthy one for you and your families x


----------



## AC1987

I agree being a mother is HARD! I had no idea what I was getting into :haha: I love Cassidy to death but on some days I wish I could have a break.


----------



## Blondiejay

I just keep focusing on the positives, last night it took me 4 hours to settle her to sleep! But then today she has slept in her moses basket.


----------



## josephine3

It is sooo much harder than i ever thought! 
Georgia has suddenly stopped sttn and has been waking up to feed a few times each night. :( im sure she isnt getting enough of a feed last thing. 
I think im having supply issues. She seems to take ages to get let down and cant be bothered to suck for that long. In the day she sometimes cries and pulls away, then relatches. At night she drinks a little but then falls aleep. Im thinking about introducing the dreaded formula! But if it helps her sleep again... and im worried shes hungry. Hhhhmmm...

Happy new Year everyone enjoy yourselves!


----------



## skyraaa

Hello lovely ladies I'm so I'm so sorry I haven't been on very much life much more hectic with with two children but I will try and come on here more often in the new year, just want to say happy new year to u all ladies, bumps and babies xxxx


----------



## Blondiejay

Jo, that's what Darcy does. I've been worried about my supply too. Hope Georgia settles soon.

Hayley, welcome back! Hope you and your family are well.


----------



## skyraaa

Blondiejay said:


> Jo, that's what Darcy does. I've been worried about my supply too. Hope Georgia settles soon.
> 
> Hayley, welcome back! Hope you and your family are well.

We all good :) Lyla is 4months today how time flies how's ur lil Darcy how r u finding being a mummy :) x


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow 4 months! That's crazy, time really has flown!

I am finding being a mum quite hard but I wouldn't change it for the world. When she looks into my eyes first thing in the morning with her big blue eyes my heart melts. 
How is Lyla getting on?


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls!
Happy new years Sorry I haven't been on as much been quite busy, hope everyone is doing well 
xxx


----------



## AC1987

Samantha heeeyyy hows things going with you??

Hayley you're back!! :haha: hows life going?

I started my LO on rice cereal, not alot just a few teaspoons. Last night I was going nuts trying to figure out why she kept crying, I've put it down to she needed to have a poop cause as soon as she did she was all happy again. :dohh:

Jo, my LO is taking one bottle of formula a day, I dont find its any better or worse, the only thing it does for me is I can get my DH to give it if I need to do things away from my LO, like laundry, dishes etc.

I don't know how my mom managed to have me and my sibblings and to keep the house clean. Seriously theres not a moment where my house is clean :(


----------



## samanthax

I'm fine thanks, just waiting now to pop! :D x


----------



## boxxey

when r u due sam


----------



## AC1987

wait... sam you're pregnant? did i know this? :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

So those with babies around my LO's age.. does yours roll yet? I think Cassidy is too lazy too :haha: she can like turn herself in a circle all while staying on her back, or roll onto her side to reach for a toy but hasn't done a full roll since she was just 5 days old but I think at that time it was cause she was tiny


----------



## AC1987

So I think I'm gonna pump any chance I can to try and increase my supply and then freeze about 5oz or so a day, so that I can have alot on hand for when I start to wean, its getting a bit harder to feed her as she gets so crazy sometimes with the kicking and waving her arms about. Because she takes a bottle no problem so Im thinking around the 8-9 month mark try and get her mostly on just bottles. :)


----------



## Blondiejay

How long have you got left Sam?

Ashley, I'm thinking of expressing just so my oh can help out. Plus sometimes I jut think she isn't getting enough milk. Breastfeeding is hard as you just don't know how much they have drank.


----------



## samanthax

Im due 21st Febuary I found out fathers day last year


----------



## sg0720

sam- congratulations

to the new mommys- being a mom is rough especially when your starting out because you are learning so much as you go on. but you all are doing a fantastic! it will get easier in some way believe it or not...and then when they hit that toddler age and start testing you it gets a little rough because then you have to figure out a good way of dicipline that works for your child...my son is now 3. and we have so much fun..he does so much and says the funniest things. i just love it. i do want another one. but right now is just not a good time. but we are not taking much precaution so if it happens it will happen..a little advice i have about some of the sleeping issues is that even tho it is rough dont give up about letting the baby sleep in her bed..i let me son sleep with me since day 1. and he is still in our BED i cant get him out LOL

how old are all the babies now? 

happy new year to everyone by the way!!


----------



## boxxey

soon sam, im due a month after you


----------



## AC1987

A video of my LO eating carrots :D 
https://youtu.be/ijfr-3AbSQU


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, im cd2 again!!! First AF lasted from Dec. 19-Dec. 31st :shrug: Now I got ANOTHER AF starting Jan. 3rd :wacko: Its really driving me crazy. This is the proper AF because I am having loads of clots, bleeding heavy, painful cramping etc. I thought by now I would be properly adjusted to the BCPs but I guess not. On Sunday I start month 3 pack and Im hoping that things get better. So far dh stay has been pretty good. We celebrated XMas, my 23rd birthday, my mom's birthday, new year's eve and new year's together. Also had an amazing time at our overnight getaway. There has been majority times of stress because DH and his mom have been arguing back and forth BUT the godo thing is..she isnt moving in until DH leaves so we can have our alone time together. Even though these AFs have been a pain in my behind...DH and I still enjoyed dtd like its no tomorrow and not one AF is going to stop us :thumbup: Right now, DH is out with the guys on his little guys night out and Im just at home. He leaves to go back Sunday and when he goes back he should be able to pick his job and wait for his new contract and orders. I had my hematologist appt and found out that my platelets level is back to normal range (my level is 411 and the max is 450 :thumbup: ) and im borderline iron deficient. My iron level suppose to be at 100% and im at 25% so he told me to take iron supplement pills every day and then when I come back in march, he will check to see where my levels at to determine whether i should continue taking them every day or only when I have my AF so another appt set in March well actually to scheduled in March for the hematologist. I have my follow up with my primary care doctor next month on the 18th and Then my ob/gyn appt in March plus the 2 hematologist appts as well. So busy busy me. I also have the hemoglobin c trait so dh has to get tested to see if he has it because if he does then our baby will have a 25% chance of being anemic. So will get that done once we are properly together. 3 more months worth of birth control to take :happydance: Also, im going back to school to get my nursing degree. So because I want to become a midwife....im going to go to college and become a RN and then work my way up. Seeing that Im going to be pretty busy with my nursing degree. DH and I decided that we will ttc once i get my nursing degree. So that's 1 1/2-2 years. Even though, subconsciously, I still want to ttc once the birth control is over but we shall see whats in store for us. Well thats all for now.


----------



## AC1987

Good to hear from you again Patrice :) Wow sounds like lots going on with you!! Aww I hope your MIL isn't gonna cause too much stress :( 
Wow a nurse good for you!! :D And who knows a baby might come along in the midst of everything, no way of knowing :)


AFM I've still got AF, it showed up on the 2nd booo!! My cycle still isn't regulated but thats probably due to I'm still nursing.
Lots going on, today gonna go shopping for a birthday present for a 3 yr old, friends kid. And also hopefully gonna find a harness strap for my highchair that my dad had brought down.


----------



## hello_kitty

sg0720 said:


> sam- congratulations
> 
> to the new mommys- being a mom is rough especially when your starting out because you are learning so much as you go on. but you all are doing a fantastic! it will get easier in some way believe it or not...and then when they hit that toddler age and start testing you it gets a little rough because then you have to figure out a good way of dicipline that works for your child...my son is now 3. and we have so much fun..he does so much and says the funniest things. i just love it. i do want another one. but right now is just not a good time. but we are not taking much precaution so if it happens it will happen..a little advice i have about some of the sleeping issues is that even tho it is rough dont give up about letting the baby sleep in her bed..i let me son sleep with me since day 1. and he is still in our BED i cant get him out LOL
> 
> how old are all the babies now?
> 
> happy new year to everyone by the way!!

Im having the same problem about him sleeping in our bed. It started out with occasional naps now he's hooked. He will cry if I put him the bassinet and would sleep immediately once placed on our bed. We live in an apartment so I don't want him screaming in the middle night so I give him. It's been a long time since my husband and I got the bed to ourselves.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I believe that a child will come. It always comes when you are busy with other things :haha: And I received AF a day after you :haha:

AFM, im on cd4 today and so far this AF has been on the light side but im just waiting it out to see whats going on. Cant believe 3 months have came and gone already. Today I started month 3 of the bcps. So time is flying by. Also today was the day DH had to leave to go back to the base :cry: He is on his way back now so he should be there in the afternoon. Before DH left, he sat his mom down and gave her rules for the house. But at the end of it all..she is going to do what she wants. Thats pretty much what she told him and we talked about it and he was like, dont let her boss you around and just like he told her..im the boss of the house now so if she has anything to say or do she has to come to me first. So atleast DH and I got an understanding. I cant wait until I can be back with him again. So now its back to taking care of the household.


----------



## sg0720

hello_kitty-- i live in an apartment too and you have a baby they should understand....i worry when my son has tantrums but im not giving in....even tho the baby doesnt want to go in his own bed i would try anyways because you will end up like us..where our sex life is not like it should be because nothing is sexy about a 3 year old in our bed LOL..

Patrice--thats good news and i am going for nursing too i have some classes done already and i start full time agin Jan 22nd.

Ashley- She is such a little cutie!!!

AFM- AF is due tomorrow...and i am kind of sad that she is not here yet! the last few months my AF has been coming days early.....i havent been stressed or anything so i hope nothing is keeping her away (unless im pregnant which i highly doubt) but we shall see if she makes an appearance tomorrow. other then that not much going.


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-hope af comes for you. and yes im ready to become a midwife.


----------



## hello_kitty

sg0720 said:


> hello_kitty-- i live in an apartment too and you have a baby they should understand....i worry when my son has tantrums but im not giving in....even tho the baby doesnt want to go in his own bed i would try anyways because you will end up like us..where our sex life is not like it should be because nothing is sexy about a 3 year old in our bed LOL..
> 
> Patrice--thats good news and i am going for nursing too i have some classes done already and i start full time agin Jan 22nd.
> 
> Ashley- She is such a little cutie!!!
> 
> AFM- AF is due tomorrow...and i am kind of sad that she is not here yet! the last few months my AF has been coming days early.....i havent been stressed or anything so i hope nothing is keeping her away (unless im pregnant which i highly doubt) but we shall see if she makes an appearance tomorrow. other then that not much going.

thats what a lot of people has been telling us. I know a couple who has 2 kids that still sleep with them and they are 8 and 10. My baby is super clingy and wants to be held all the time he's laying on my chest right now while im typing this


----------



## AC1987

To ease my LO into sleeping in her bed, we would place her down as soon as she hit a deep sleep. And then gradually reduced the time before putting her to bed, now I can put her to bed while shes awake and she'll fall asleep if shes tired. :) Though it wasn't until my LO was 2 months before she started sleeping in her bed.

AFM I'm doing alot of slow cooker meals lately as this seems easier as my LO wants my attention in the afternoon early evening so I can't cook.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well i guess this is how my AFs really suppose to be. It has been light enough to jsut have on one panty liner a day but of course i always change them. But no more cramps and I always think its on its way out because its that light. Hoping now it is on track and it wont come until the 4th week of the bcps. Because even though I had an extended AF and then a REAL AF, the real AF came on the 4th week while the extended AF came during the 2nd week. Also, i read that spotting and bleeding between AFs is normal with the pills but I hope this 2 AFs in a row thing doesnt happen again. Well, my friend needs a place to stay so I told her she can move in here until she gets on her feet. Atleast now it will help me deal with my MIL and she wont really be on my case alot because a "stranger" to her, will be in the house as well so she would most likely be on her best behavior. So I guess everything works out. I just got to talk to dh about it first and my friend is even willing to pay rent so that would REALLY help us out too because we are already saving alot of money so now if she does pay rent...over $200 more will be in our pockets and that will be able to go to the credit card debt which will help us pay them off faster :thumbup: So I'll talk to him and see what he says. Anywho, all is well today. I went out with my friend last night which was well needed and we are going out again this weekend to a reggae club which is awesome seeing as dh and I are both jamaican (dh is british/jamaican)...wish he could've been here with us. But thats all for now.


----------



## sg0720

patrice- thanks. thats nice of you and your husband to help them out.

Holly (right?)- aww your little guys loves his mama! and i will be darned if manny is in my bd at the age of 8-10 lol when he is about 4-5 i will begin to wing him out of our bed because then he will understand..right now its a lost cause

ashley- thats a good idea. with the meals and with your LO sleeping in her bed

AFM- not much going on..AF is still not here today makes me sad because i dont want my cycles to jump back up to 35days + this is the first time shes been late in about 5-6months


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-have you taken a hpt?

AFM, im on cd6 and AF left the building yesterday. Im hoping that this is how my AFs are going to be from now on. On cd5..i didnt have any light bleeding at all so in reality..it only lasted 4 days. Which is what suppose to happen so im happy about that. For 4 days..i had light bleeding and then it just ended. So hoping the bcps are finally working their magi and finally getting in the system. Today is relax day for me. MIL hasnt moved in yet still so thats good and DH and I have just been planning for the future so we shall see. Nothing really to report because havent really been up to much ever since DH left to go back to Connecticut.


----------



## sg0720

patrice- thats so nice about your periods. i finally believe the depo is all out my system and my periods are back to normal they are light mild cramping nothing very heavy. and no i havent taken a pregnancy test. i wont take one unless there is a given clue that i am pregnant if my AF reaches 1-2weeks late then maybe i will test..there is a part of me that secretly hopes i could be pregnant why..i dont know lol it will makes my life a little bit harder but i would definitely be wayyyyyy overjoyed lol :) and you ladies would be the first to know.


----------



## mzswizz

will be patiently awaiting to see what happens for you sarina!!


----------



## sg0720

yeah. more so then anything else i dont want long cycles...i was on antibiotics and i looked on google and it says on multiple sites that it doesnt affect your periods like delay them which is a good thing...but we shall see :)


how is everyone else?


----------



## AC1987

Why can't my baby's poop stay IN the diaper? Nooooo it goes all the way up to her neck!! YUCK!!! Waaaaaa and its so hard trying to clean her up without getting poop all over the both of us eeeeeeewwwww!!!


Anyhow... not much new with me been trying my LO on a new veggie every week, she likes peas and carrots, she didn't seem to like apple LOL!! Next week will be sweet potato and this weekend oatmeal I think :) 

AF has left :happydance: drained me this time :wacko: I still miss my mom, its hard not getting the extra help, as when my DH comes home after my LO is in bed


----------



## boxxey

I am starting to get scared lol, not for the birth as I have done this 4 times but for the summer when all 4 kids will be home and ill have the baby, we wont be able to do the things we did in the summer before, im so scared of how hectic things will be in my house, my youngest will start school this Sept and then it will be the wee man and myself all day, I haven't got the babys stuff set up yet and I still soooooo much stuff, feeling slightly overwhelmed these last few days


----------



## sg0720

awww boxxey i think if you can handle 3 you will be great with 4 (right or is this baby 5 sorry i forgot). and when is your due date again?

ashley- those are the poop explosions i think we all went thru lol. im not sure if you know or not but alot of fruit makes babies poop my son just had that happen yesterday but thank god it just came out above his diaper and then he got a bath lol

AFM- still NO Af....im a little scared my body is playing tricks but now i am hoping for a BFP but i dont know how i could get so lucky if that is what is going on.......


----------



## boxxey

this is number 5.........my oldest is 10 then 8,5 and 3 and a half


----------



## sg0720

Aww very cool


----------



## boxxey

im due in 10 weeks but im measuring 3 weeks ahead


----------



## Blondiejay

Fair play Boxxey for having 5, I'm struggling with just the 1!!

My oh and I decided to combine feed with breast milk and formula as she is constantly feeding, going 2 hours sometimes less inbetween. She really hasn't been a happy bunny at all. If she isn't feeding she is crying to be fed!
So I had Darcy weighed today for the first time since she was 10 days old and the lady said to put her on formula as well as breat milk. She weighed 7lb1oz when she was born and weighs 7lb11oz today. She is 9th percentile.
I've got to feed her from the breast first and then top her up with 3oz of formula.
I'm also expressing but not getting much at all. I will be topping her up with that when I get a good supply.


----------



## AC1987

Awww susi, thats tough, I know theres this huge debate always going whether to formula feed or breastfeed, just know if your baby is getting fed thats all that matters! And I truely hope she starts to put on the weight :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Ashley :0)

There is so much pressure to breastfeed isn't there. But as long as my baby is happy I'll do whatever she needs.
She had the bottle just over an hour ago and she is crying/routing for more!! Greedy guts!

I saw your video of Cassidy eating, bless her.


----------



## Blondiejay

Darcy slept 2 hours then our very first 4 hours!!! Yay.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I remember rejoicing when Cassidy first slept 2 hours I was like omg she sleeps!! 
I'm SO grateful that she can entertain herself for most of the morning :D That way I can get my coffee or whatever :haha:

I hope Darcy is doing well, whens her next pediatrician/doc appt? Do you know how much she weighs now?


Jo, Hayley, hello kitty, louise how are your babies?


Patrice... I hope you get pregnant :D

Not long now Boxxy!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Ashley, she got weighed yesterday and was 7lb 11oz from being 7lb 1oz at birth 5 weeks ago. Not a big gain at all.


----------



## sg0720

i really enjoy reading your babies stories very cute!

AFM- Ladies AF is now 3days late no sign of her yet....still havent tested not sure if anyone besides Patrice had read but for the last 5-6months my periods have been normal and coming on time every month (they would come early before they were due by a couple days) and well my longest cycle was about 31 days..and i definitely passed that up..i have not tested becuase usually when i buy a pregnancy test i will get my period LOL....so im trying to hold out as long as i can...id be sooo excited fx :) because i really dont want my long cycles again!


----------



## boxxey

I don't know how u haven't tested I tested before I was late lol I don't have the will power I hope you get your normal cycles still or your bean whatever it is u wish for, I also hope u test soon I look here everyday to see if AF came or if u caved and tested lol


----------



## Blondiejay

Fingers crossed for you Sarina. Test at the weekend?


----------



## sg0720

thank you ladies. i have no will power when it comes to testing but everytime i buy a pregnancy test my period comes LOL...its FEAR that is holding me back...the fear that when i buy the test AF will show up..lol...

When you ladies found out you were pregnant did you ever check you CM or CP...notice anything about it...

the reason i ask and i know you can NOT rely on CP but my CP is really high i can bearly reach it and my CM is clear! usually before AF it is creamy liek lotion or stick (sorry if TMI)... i dont have any cramping liek af or nothing...in my morning my nipples are a little tender but nothing too extreme could be the way i sleep or something...


----------



## boxxey

29 weeks and 3 days


----------



## AC1987

Sarina no I never checked my cervix WAY too sensitive :haha: I was able to check cm before I got pregnant but now its all wacky, I assume once I stop bfing my body'll go back to normal... maybe.


Looking good boxxy!


AHHHH!!!! My good baby didn't have ANY naps today!! talk about FUSSY!! wow! So then I thought I know I'll take her for a walk cause that usually calms her down and shes happy. So about half way through she starts crying... :wacko: great.. well I keep going get home, turns out she had pooped while out and thats why she was so fussy.
So I think oh maybe she'll have another nap, cause shes acting all tired... but nope!! :baby:


----------



## AC1987

I made some lactaction cookies today :haha: cause I wanna try to increase my supply a bit more :D


----------



## mzswizz

Lovely pic boxxey!

Sarina-More power to you. I probably would've peed on like 20 tests by now already lol.

AFM, im cd9 today. I've been away because i have just been very tired and just talking to dh as much as possible also trying to just enjoy pampering myself. Also, i have been going out with my friend and just spending time with her as well so i been pretty busy. I had random spotting for a few hours yesterday. But it stopped the same day. Dont know what the cause is but im pretty sure it has something to do with the bcps. Im just ready to be done with the bcps if you ask me. I have been bleeding more with the pills than without. I dont know if thats a good or bad thing. Also, forgot to update about the hematologist. He said i am borderline anemic because my iron levels are at 25% and anemic will be 15% but he thinks its due to my long AFs. So i have to take iron supplements every day until my next appt and work from there. Also, found out dh has to get tested for the Hemoglobin C trait because if we both have it..then our baby will have a 25% chance of being anemic. So he has to get that done. But other than that everything has been going pretty good. Time is flying quickly. I am almost done with week 1 of month 3 bc packet :shock: So thats pretty good. Cant wait for the day I take that last pill and be done with it.


----------



## sg0720

I tested last night and got a bfn...i am so tired of this and i am so hurt, angry, upset sad.......i just dont understand...:(


----------



## mzswizz

sarina-we are all here for you. and we all been through that feeling before. af knows how to play wicked tricks on us.


----------



## AC1987

Awww nooo sarina :( bfns SUCK!!


----------



## sg0720

yes they do...i still dont have my period and no "normal sign of her" yesterday my CP dropped a little bit and felt open and wet with what looked like fertile CM.....and then i checked today and it is back way high soft and wet still...i dotn know this stuff is so heartbreaking only because i gave my hopes up thinking there was a chance...

thank you ladies.


----------



## Blondiejay

So sorry Sarina, big hugs.

Ashley, what are lactation cookies??


----------



## AC1987

Blondiejay said:


> So sorry Sarina, big hugs.
> 
> Ashley, what are lactation cookies??

https://www.justbreastfeeding.com/low-milk-supply/lactation-cookies-increase/

You can tweak it to how you like though, I know brewers yeast is a key ingredient only I didn't have any :( 

I also added in powdered ginger as I read that it helps increase letdown :D


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Ashley, I might give that a go as I need to increase my milk supply.

So, since giving Darcy formula she is still going roughly 2 hours in between feeds. I thought the gaps might increase :0(


----------



## AC1987

Oh no not at all, shes still tiny :haha: the only thing I find giving formula does, well for me, is that when I'm exhausted and can't be bothered to feed her I just warm up a bottle LOL!


----------



## Blondiejay

Formula feeding is good though as my oh can help out too. 
Since formula feeding Darcy has had 2 explosive poo's. Cleaning her up was a 2 man job!! 
Last night Darcy slept in her moses basket for just over 2 hours at bedtime!! I am so happy!! Plus she has slept in it again today for 2 hours. Yay!!


----------



## boxxey

woo hoo for sleeping babies, im dealing with morning sickness again and a 3 and half year old who started temper tantrums, as soon as she starts to cry I start gagging lol, what a pair we are


----------



## sg0720

awww boxxey!

still no AF 1 week late today no sign of her still


----------



## boxxey

did u try testing in the morning?


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry to hear about you sickness. I've just seen you only have 10 weeks to go. How exciting!!


----------



## boxxey

my last two were 4 weeks early so heres for hoping 6 weeks lol


----------



## sg0720

hello ladies

here is a little update i truely believe i have secondary infertility...i will be calling my doctor tomorrow to get some help and i pray she listens to me despite my age and will go thru all the testing that needs to be done for me..wish me luck...


----------



## boxxey

good luck I hope you u get all the answers u deserve and need........im off to the drs for my 30 week apt I wonder if im still 3 weeks ahead, have a good day all


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck Sarina, have you spoken to you doctors yet?

Boxxey, how did your appointnent go??

Darcy slept for 5 hours last night in her moses basket!! So happy. 
We are at the clinic at the moment to get her weighed. She was 7lb1oz when she was born and only 7lb11oz last week at 5 weeks. Let's hope after giving her formula since that she has put weight on. She was 2nd percentile last week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sg0720

good luck boxxey let us know how your appt goes!!

blondie--i have not spoken to them yet i called and she is going to have the nurse call me back so i am waiting..ihope this doctor is good if not i will be switching immediately


----------



## AC1987

Aww sarina I hope you get a doctor who will listen to you :hugs:

Boxxy do update with how your ultrasound looks :)

susi, yaaayyy thats amazing :D its awesome when babies sleep LOL!! 

AFM... trying to find a schedule that will help both me and cassidy, well mostly I just try to plan my day around hers, but lately its been all crazy :growlmad: I think its from her teething, but its so hard to have a clean house and a happy baby, I hafta have one or the other.
This past weekend we were at my in laws, then sunday went to a friends kids bday party, cassidy mostly slept :haha:
Here is cassidy trying apples
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYd2mUdyLWU


----------



## boxxey

hey there my apt was good baby is back to head down, he is still measuring 3 weeks ahead so the dr is sending me for an ultrasound in 4 weeks everything looks good and I have only gained 9 lbs since june


----------



## sg0720

ashley- how adorable!

boxxey- thats good news!

AFM- i cant get in the docs now til feb 11th i already switched to a new dr. they said they would call me bad didnt call me til 545 and said call them tomorrow im like no thank youi cancled my appt. but i do have an appt tomorrow at 315 hopefully he will send me for an ultrasound


----------



## AC1987

awww ok keep us posted!

Does anyone else do this? As soon as your LO falls asleep for nap you get up and run all over doing everything in the house? :haha: thats me! :baby: But of course as soon as I think oh I really need to do that, she'll wake up.


----------



## sg0720

ashley- at first i would nap with him when i had the chance!


----------



## sg0720

update: well i went to the dr today and he told me there is a chance i could be pregnant and its not showing up yet in blood or urine because my periods are so irregular im like even to my period was dec 7th he was like yeah (i still doubt it) but he said to wait 1 more week and if my period doenst come he is going to schedule me for an ultrasound....


----------



## Blondiejay

Sarina, I'm glad you've now found a doctor that is willing to help. Let us know how you get on. Good luck.

Ashley, as soon as Darcy is in a deep sleep I get cleaning the flat and do all the jobs I can't do while she's awake! I haven't been napping at all recently but seem to be coping ok.

Boxxey, 9lb!! Well done! I only put on a stone and a half. I'm now only half a stone over what I was before I was pregnant. 

Darcy is doing so well now we are topping her up with formula after every feed. She is sleeping longer then her usual 2 hours and she is now settling in her moses basket! She even slept for 5 hours the other night! She has put on a pound in a week since she has been on formula! Yay.


----------



## boxxey

how much is a stone


----------



## Blondiejay

14lbs


----------



## AC1987

Aww well done Darcy!! :D 

Cassidys next appt is feb 4th. Gonna be interesting to see how much shes gained, shes not putting on the weight as rapidly as she was in the beginning, it seems her clusterfeedings is over for the moment :happydance:

I love my slow cooker! Seems the only way I'm able to make meals :baby: 

Patrice where have you disappeared to?? haven't seen a post from you in a while!


----------



## Blondiejay

I bought my mum a slow cooker for christmas. She loves it. 

How's the weather where everyone is? It's been snowing here for the last 7 hours. It looks so lovely out although we are having a duvet day today!


----------



## boxxey

it is -25 Celsius with the wind chill here soooooo cold lol but im used to it, I cant wait for these last 9 weeks to pass this has seemed like the longest pregnancy ever


----------



## hello_kitty

Sarina - I really, really hope that you are pregnant! Cant wait to hear your result. 

I usually try to get things done around the house when Zachary is asleep, but Zachary wont sleep unless he's in my arms so I tend to fall asleep with him. Husband is home today until 3pm, so I am going to let my husband take care of him while I go wash dishes. You girls make me feel so guilty because my house is always a mess, especially the kitchen!

I was at the dentist's today to get my tooth checked out and was gone for 1 hour and I missed my Zachary so darn much! I cant imagine my life without him!

It's really cold over here, and I saw some white stuff on the pavement not sure if its frost, or really thin snow.


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow that is cold!!


----------



## sg0720

thank you ladies ill keep you updated...it is pretty cold over here and lots of ice every where

holly- dont worry it takes time to adjust and figure out time for everything


----------



## josephine3

Hi guys thought id check in. Freezing here too we had 12cm of snow! At least i put the snowsuits my cousin gave me to good use!

I made the leap and put Georgia in her own room the other night to bed! Its going really well and she slept straight thru like usual ! She was a bit hard to get down today tho. 
I am also finding it so hard to keep her entertained all day long!


----------



## AC1987

Same here Jo, trying to find things that'll keep Cassidy happy is a challange, I really wish I could get out to some baby groups so she could play with some babies here own age and what not.. 

Sarina when will you know the results if you're pregnant or not?


----------



## sg0720

i have to wait a week so by next weekened hopefully i wil know for sure...but i really dont think i am because y hasnt it showed up on a HPT??


----------



## boxxey

I know some people who didn't test positive on an hpt but had blood work done and it confirmed that way, I hope all works out


----------



## sg0720

thanks. at this point i would be happy with either AF or BFP...im already pushing a 50 day cycle :cry:


----------



## Blondiejay

Jo, well done with Georgia sleeping in her own room!

Sarina, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## josephine3

Thanks susi! Good luck sarina!

Ashley i think patrice said she would be away from bnb for a few days cant remember why now tho
!


----------



## sg0720

thank you ladies.,, no af still...i will be making an appt with him for wednesday i hope they have something in the morning


----------



## boxxey

this is today 31 weeks, Marlie-Jay decided she would like to be in the picture


----------



## Blondiejay

Great bump!
Love the name Marlie Jay.


----------



## boxxey

shes my baby......for now anyway lol


----------



## sg0720

beautiful bump picture! i have another dr appt on wednesday hopefully he will send me for the ultrasound the same day!


----------



## boxxey

I hope u get to figure this out soon


----------



## sg0720

thank you so do i...will update tomorrow if i have anything...


----------



## AC1987

:flower: great looking bump boxxy! :D

Ahhhh makes me wish I was pregnant again :haha: Actually I kinda wanna do it allll over again :D I wanna ttc and take pregnancy tests everything :baby: 

Jo, has georgia started on finger foods yet? I tried Cassidy on these cookies called mum mums I think its mostly just rice made into a cookie. But shes so funny with it, she'll open her mouth for it but want me to hold it for her :dohh:

Susi,How is Darcy? is she sleeping good now?

Hello kitty, hows things with you?

Sarina I'm anxious to hear the results :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck Sarina for tomorrow. 

Ashley, Darcy is doing really well thanks. She slept 6 and a half hours last night, we were so happy. I had her weighed today, last week she was 8lb11oz and today she is 9lb4oz. Yay!!


----------



## boxxey

im so glad she is getting bigger each day :)


----------



## sg0720

thank you ladies.


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. I know I have been gone awhile. I have been handling alot house wise and family wise lately. Currently, I am on cd10 and is still bleeding. I went to the doctor on the 22nd and she has switched me to Generess Fe which is a higher dose birth control. I start taking that Sunday :thumbup: Hopefully, this will help out rather than this current BCP. Also, update about DH. Well he they have officially gave him his new rating and contract. So no more submarines for him :happydance: He is leaving Connecticut on February 1st to go to his "A" school for his new rate which is AM (Aviation Structural Mechanic). And the best part of it all is that his "A" School is in Pensacola, FL which is around 5-6 hours away. So I can make weekend trips to go see him :happydance: Also, he is only going to be there for 41 days and then after that..he will be shipped off to his official duty station which is where we will be living. So around March..we should be moving to our new home :thumbup: My MIL moved in on Monday night and I must say..we wasnt getting along well at all. She called my DH to complain about me and he told me so I was very pissed and he was too. He feels as if she is trying to cause division just because she is going through her situation and we both dont like it and he said he would stop dealing with his mom if she continues on the path she is on. Well, I finally sat down and talked to her so she can understand who runs this house and that Im not going to be bossed around. The conversation didnt really get us anywhere but at the end of the day, I can say I tried. I told DH about the conversation and he is proud of me and now understands that his mom is just as stubborn as can be and he keeps informing me that Im going to be leaving soon and is thankful that I wont have to put up with her for long which makes me happy too. March will be here in no time :happydance: So thats whats been going on with DH and I.


----------



## sg0720

patrice- glad to hear from you again. hang in there you will be moving soon like your hubby said! happy to hear your doing well

AFM- the ultrasound looked normal still no period and im having severe pain and my dr is going to send me for a CT tomorrow so i have to wake up and drink this contrast and stuff..not a good time but i hope we get answers soon


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi guys! Hope all is doing well. 

Patrice - I know how it is dealing with in laws. Most of the time, you can never get along with them. Hang in there, it wont be long!

Susi - So happy for you that Darcy is growing well.

Sarina - I hope you get your answers soon and that the ct will turn out ok.

Ashley - I'm doing well. Zachary has a little cold. He hasnt been feeling well for the past few days. I took him to the doctor yesterday and he indeed has a cold. He doesnt look completely miserable though. Has a little bit of snot in his nose, and some congestion, and the spit up..uggghh..I hate the spit ups the most! The doctor told me to be patient since that is what babies do when they are sick. He has been so clingy though. I have to practically tiptoe around him when he's asleep for fear that he will cry for me. He was crying earlier and my husband tried to soothe him by turning off the light and putting on music but it didnt work. I had to take over and he immediately fell to sleep as soon as he hit my arms. 

Have to run off and express milk for him now so I can eat my late night dinner later. Ciao ladies!


----------



## AC1987

Patrice welcome back!! :D Awww I know in laws can be a pain for sure! The other day when my MIL was over she was trying to get my LO to get into our stuff , so I'm like no... and then my MIL proceeds to tell me that my LO will never learn if I don't let her touch my stuff :wacko: gah! :p
But thats great you'll be moving soon :) Looks like things are great with your DH

Sarina.. best of luck :flower:


Hello kitty(did you ever post your name? I can't remember) Anyways, that sucks Zachary has a cold :( I know spit up is nasty isn't it, my LO one time spit up down my shirt.. and in my hair.. yuck! 

Susi, Darcy sounds like shes doing well :)


AFM not much to say is going on... these days are just zipping by yet in them it seems like a decade.. anyone else feel like that? I wake up feeling tired... I hope my iron isn't low or anything. 
I made a yummy chicken chili yesterday it was so good!!


----------



## mzswizz

well ever since I talked to MIL, she hasnt been staying here :shrug: I guess its better this way. She is over at her sister's house.


----------



## josephine3

Finally got round to posting some piccies of my baby girl Georgia!! Here she is at long last!!

An xmas piccy and a wrapped up warm piccy!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0160.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









DSCF0164.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sg0720

awwww jo she is adorable!

AFM- no answers as to what is causing the pain and no pregnancy either...i hope my period comes soon 18days late cd 51


----------



## hello_kitty

Josephine - Georgia looks stunning!

Ashley - My name is Lily, dont think I've ever posted before.

Zachary is doing much better, less spit up (so far), and just has a congestion. He's currently awake right now and is looking at me. I bet he's gonna start whining any second to get attention. We are having a celebration for him tomorrow, its kinda like a welcome home party that we held off until now. We got him this nice suit to make him look all formal. I have a few pair of shoes for him that I thought would never fit. I tried them on after his diaper change and had the shock of my life. They fit like a glove! Now my baby has something to wear with his suit.

I am kinda pissed at my husband because I always get the blame when something goes wrong with him. He was late for work this morning, despite his alarm going off a few times. He's now accusing me of turning off his alarm. I hate being a wife sometimes...actually being a woman in general. There's days when I get excited about ttc again someday, and times like these where I think "with this guy? Nah."

Ok, there's my vent for the day.


----------



## josephine3

Still no answers sarina? I hope they come soon. It may just be a wait and see deal!
Lilly (lovely name if i may use it) i also feel being a woman sucks sometimes. Its such hard work with little appreciation! Men dont realise how most of the world would be in complete disorganisation if it wasnt for women and all the planning, sorting and organising they do behind the scenes!
If my oh helps out with lo like changing her or feeding her, he feels the need to remind me about it for days after like it was such an amazing thing... For instance I'll ask him to change her and he'll say ' But remember i did do it yesterday...' :dohh:


----------



## hello_kitty

josephine3 said:


> Still no answers sarina? I hope they come soon. It may just be a wait and see deal!
> Lilly (lovely name if i may use it) i also feel being a woman sucks sometimes. Its such hard work with little appreciation! Men dont realise how most of the world would be in complete disorganisation if it wasnt for women and all the planning, sorting and organising they do behind the scenes!
> If my oh helps out with lo like changing her or feeding her, he feels the need to remind me about it for days after like it was such an amazing thing... For instance I'll ask him to change her and he'll say ' But remember i did do it yesterday...' :dohh:

The exact same thing with my husband! Sometimes I tell him that he barely helps out with lo, and he would say "but I gave him a bath". Yea, big deal. They only help out 5 minutes of their life and already feel like they just saved the world, look at all the things we're doing!


----------



## josephine3

P.s. I just read back a page lol. 
Sarina whats a CT?
Ashley we havent tried finger foods yet but going well on purees!
Patrice glad to hear your move is sorted!
X


----------



## AC1987

eeeeee Georgia is so cute!! awwwww :D I bet you can't believe how much shes grown right Jo?


Lily, thats a pretty name! :) and tell me about it, I'm kinda pissed at my DH at the moment :wacko:

So on weekends I count on my DH helping out atleast a little bit with Cassidy so that I get a SOMEWHAT break. Its like... hes clueless or something :dohh: He got her to sit, which shes getting really good at but like you hafta sit down beside her and watch her right, well he sits her down and walks out of the room and I think shes laying down so of course she falls straight back :growlmad: and hes like "Oh she fell" and I'm like what??? and then I'm like if you're gonna sit her down then dont just leave her, and then hes all like "Oh shes fine, babies are made from rubber she'll bounce back" AHHHH!! I was so mad. 
And he does NO diaper changes, he acts like warming up a bottle for her is impossible. :baby: Like I want him to get to know her and play with her and things, and also give me a break. Oh, then again I went to start planting some seeds in pots, and so I tell him to watch her, she was in her highchair, he starts using this dremmel tool thats like really loud, and shes having a meltdown which he can't hear cause of over the noise, so I come in and shes like shaking shes so scared. Gahhh!! :dohh: Men!!! :shrug:

:haha: And theres my rant!


----------



## hello_kitty

I swear sometimes I cant even go to the bathroom in peace. The babies are clingy towards us because t they know we are the only ones who can take good care of t them.


----------



## Blondiejay

Lily, how did your party go?

Jo, Georgia looks adorable!

Last night Darcy slept for 8 hours!!! She did have a whinge at 3:30 but I got her back to sleep by striking her face which she loves! 
She had her 8 week jabs on Tuesday, she screamed and screamed but was totally fine straight after and slept most of the day!

How are you all?


----------



## AC1987

awww poor darcy, it always makes me wanna push the doctor away and tell him to stop it cause I hate seeing her in such pain, but I know its for the best. but still so sad :(

Cassidy gets her 6 month shots on feb 4th.. wow.. 6 months :wacko: crazy.. 

That is great Darcy is sleeping well, sounds like shes on Cassidy's schedule when she was her age :D


----------



## boxxey

I hated the needles with my kids and as they get older it still doesn't get better lol, Im a wee bit sore the past 2 days as this Canadian weather got the best of me and I fell down the stairs outside, baby is ok I was contracting a bit afterwards but it has stopped. I hurt my arm, back and shoulder blade on the right side and have some bruises, but baby and I are ok. I was more concerned about making sure my 3 yr old didn't hit her head as I took her down with me, a little less then 8 weeks to go but I don't think I will be that long. I am off to the Drs today I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley, 6 months!! Wowee.

Aww Boxxey, sorry to hear about your fall. You make sure you rest up!

Darcy has just slept 4 hours and gone 5 hours for a feed!! It gave me a chance to get the cleaning done.


----------



## boxxey

apt went well baby is ok he is breech again lol but he will flip, im measuring 36 weeks so I go for an ultrasound In the next 2 weeks to see how big he is


----------



## Blondiejay

Glad everything went well. Would bouncing on a ball help?


----------



## josephine3

Sorry to hear about your fall boxxey must have been so scary. Glad u and baby are ok. Iv been worried about falling over with lo in the snow and ice here. Glad its gone now.

Ashley we are fast approaching 6 months here as well its so scary! To think the same amount of time again and they'll be 1! Aarrrgh! 

The newborn stage honestly goes so fast, enjoy it while u can ladies! Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi - the party went great! Most of the guests we invited gave us money to help cover the party costs. We ended up covering all the costs plus had an extra $35 lol. Most of them were close friends/family. My husband got annoyed with my mom because she kept nagging us through out the party about not putting Zachary in mittens and bundling him. We had him in a suit for the special occasion and she said the shirt was too thin. 

Zachary is sleeping through most of the night too...leaving me super engorged by the time I wake up in the morning. I really wish I could wake up during the night to pump to help keep my supply but I'm too sleepy and lazy. Its been awhile since I pump on schedule. 

Susi, I know you just gave birth recently, are you experiencing any pain in the ovary areas? I am having mild pain in my right ovary area and was wondering if any of you ladies experienced that after giving birth, if not, I'm probably going to check with the doctor.


----------



## Blondiejay

Glad the party went well. We are thinking of having a party for Darcy. We aren't going to get her christened so we might just have a welcome party instead.

No I've not has any pain, see your doctor just in case. I forgot to go to my 6 week check up and has it this week at 8 weeks. It hurt me. :0(

How often to your lo's poo? Darcy has gone 2 days without and before that they were a little stodgy. I think she is constipated as she keeps straining. I'm doing the leg exercises to help her.


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi - my baby has gone 3 days without pooing. Today is his 4th day. I expect something by the end of today. It used to be every other day, and then every 2 days and now he's breaking the record. I also saw him strain too and he cries every time he lets out gas. I asked the doctor before and he said that breastfed babies can go up to a week without pooing. When he does poo though its A LOT! It gets on his clothes and I have to take him to the sink to wash his butt just to make sure I got everything.


----------



## Blondiejay

I breastfeed and bottle feed, Darcy's poo's are explosive!! All up her back and in her clothes! Thank god for stain remover!!
She did her biggest one shortly after me writing that message, I heaved the whole way through, how can anything do beautiful and tiny cause that much of a stink!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Susie - bottle feed as in formula feed? Zachary STILL hasnt had a stinky diaper yet, but he is super gassy. I'm waiting impatiently for him to have a dirty diaper.

Anyway, this is kind of weird but I suddenly feel jealous of the people who are able to get perfects 2's, 2 girls and 2 boys. I am debating on whether to have 3 kid or 4 kids. There times when I am settled with 3 and days where I am determined to have 4. Zachary is only 3 months old, yet I am having a headache on whether to have 3 or 4 kids. How many do you ladies want or already have?


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Sorry Susi, I'm just laughing because Cassidy STILL has days like that, however its getting a little better now that shes having solids, but then the smell increases :baby: so there really isn't a win win situation when you're dealing with poo, wow... never thought that being a mom I'd spend alot of time talking about poo :haha:

Lily, hmm well I know they say after one month sometimes your baby will go a few days without going, but you're saying hes having gas go through, so maybe things are processing slowly? But I would for sure make a phone call to your doc if you're worried or it goes past 6-7 days as I think "by the book" is when they consider constipated, but you know your son the best.
I want 4 kids soooo badly!! But its so freaking expensive :( over 20,000 for Cassidy so far and STILL the bills of 1000's are coming, stupid insurance man talking us OUT of getting maternity insurance I'm stil upset over it. :( Like he told us it'd only be 7000 for having a baby and that it'd cover everything so that we're better off not getting maternity, but NOW I really wish we hadn't listened to him. Because we can't even afford for me to get pregnant until we get maternity insurance(which takes 6 months of paying before it kicks in) plus we need to pay down a big chunk of this baby debt :haha:

AFM... its my bday!! :D And cassidy thought "Oh I wanna see mommy at her finest so let me stay up all night" :wacko:


----------



## Blondiejay

Lily, yes formula feed. Believe me the poo's are disgusting!!! 
I would like 2 children, but I'd like to wait a while until we try again. I'm supposed to be going back to work in August but my oh is going to try and get another job paying more so i dont have to. 

Happy birthday Ashley!! What have you got planned got today?

We are going for a nice walk around Hampton Court Palace gardens this afternoon. My parents always used to take me and my brother when we were younger.


----------



## boxxey

im on my 5th child


----------



## mzswizz

happy birthday ashley 

Hey ladies..just a quick update. I am currently on new BCPs. She has given me a higher dosage BCP called Generess FE. They stopped the bleeding within2 days of taking them :thumbup: I've been doing pretty good with them so far. DH landed in Pensacola, FL on Friday. And I am going to go see him on Feb. 15th-19th. Im going to drive there by myself. So its going to be a mini road trip and a first for me. Our 7 yr anniversary is on the 18th so atleast we can spend it with each other. He will be in Pensacola for school for 3 months and then we will be moving to his permanent duty station :thumbup: Cant wait for that. Also, I dont know what cd i am on right now :shrug: Hvent really been keeping track at all because i been pre occupied with everything else. I will be taking the new BCPs for 3 months and then im off of them. And once im off...its ttc time. So im excited. DH is ready and so I am. I just hope it works though.


----------



## boxxey

I hope this works for you too, it has been a long time coming


----------



## mzswizz

thanks boxxey


----------



## AC1987

Thanks :) Didn't really do anything its so hard to with a baby. But it was an ok day :)

Good to hear from you Patrice! Bet you're so excited to be spending time with your dh soon.


----------



## AC1987

:cry: This day is so far SUCKING!! first off I'm really emotional and don't know why. But lets just say theres been alot of tears today. Second Cassidy has been just awful this morning. At first she refused to nap, and then completely messed up her schedule and wants to nap when it was her lunch time so she had a complete meltdown in her highchair like it was as if putting a cat into a highchair. And then I thought oh well mayeb she wants to be fed right away so I tried. Nope def not. So I took her out held her she still screamed, I put her on the floor with her toys, still screamed, didn't stop crying til I put her down in her crib then she fell asleep :wacko: I'm so frusterared!! so now I dont know if I hafta throw out all the food I made for her or if I should put it in the fridge and try again in an hour, and to top things off her immunization shots are this afternoon. :nope: 
I just feel like running from the house. But I won't I just am SO stressed out.


----------



## josephine3

Oh dear Ashley. I think we all have those days :hug: its so hard to get out the house with Georgia now. It takes so long to pack when i cant leave her cos shes crying! We're like u with the nap schedule if she doesnt have a nap or feed on time it messes up her whole day. Stresses me out and oh just doesnt get it! 

I want 2, maybe 3 kids.


----------



## AC1987

It got worse yesterday, she screamed the whole way home from the doctors, and then was just AWFUL for me at home, and my dh is like "Well I need to go into my office" and just goes up leaving me with her to try and calm down. Then hes just like "I have no problems with sticking her in her room and leaving her to cry" I just feel horrible about doing that :( 

And again today I woke her up an hour earlier then her normal waking time in hopes that she'd nap for her usual two hours again nope she slept MAYBE an hour then crying and screaming so I've got her up now. And the pediatrician said its fine giving her baby tylonal only I feel bad about like medicating her when to me it doesnt seem like she needs it.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Hope everything gets better with you.

AFM, im cd23 today and im pretty much spending my day sleeping. I am completely exhausted and i think its because of the BCPs. I will try and get some laundry done and also start sorting through my clothes etc so i can start packing even though I wont be moving until 2-3 months time. Since I wont be here for the 18th, I rescheduled my doc appt for the 25th @ 10:45. Its a doc appt with my primary care doctor. Its just a follow up appt so nothing will really happen there. My hematologist and ob/gyn appt is in March though so we shall see how that goes. Next Friday, I will be on the road. Cant wait.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley, sorry you've been having a hard time. How has she been today? 
Patrice, hope you get some energy soon! Darcy has been giving me lovely smiles all day. Last night we had such a horrible storm, the wind and rain were battering the window which woke us all up.


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy belated birthday Ashley, I know its a little late. I have been so busy with the little one lately..he is super clingy!

Its been awhile since I am able to go anywhere by myself for more than an hour. Last time I went to the mall to look at some clothes, husband called me one hour later and started yelling at me for taking too long and that Zachary is crying. This morning he was perfectly happy and doing some coos when I was sitting next to him and then the minute I got up, went to the bathroom, put my butt on the toilet, he started screaming..which got my dh screaming for me to hurry up. 

I feel so fed up sometimes because most of the time, I am the only one who takes care of him. My husband only changes a diaper here and there. I feel like I dont have a social life anymore. A lot has changed for me but it seems like my husband is still his same old self; going to work, school, doing homework the whole day, playing video games, and getting his sleep. He complains that he is sleep deprived but that is not from having a baby. He is deprived of sleep because he stays up to play video games, go on the internet, or does his homework. I am the one who is sleep deprived from Zachary keeping me up and wont go to bed until sunset. 

That is my vent for the day. Had to let it out!


----------



## Blondiejay

Being a mum sure can be exhausting and we need all the help we can get! Are you able to talk to him at all about it?


----------



## hello_kitty

Blondiejay said:


> Being a mum sure can be exhausting and we need all the help we can get! Are you able to talk to him at all about it?

He wants it the easy way saying just let mimicry it out


----------



## boxxey

I took this a few days ado when I was 33 weeks and 3 days ill be 34 weeks tomorrow, I would like this wee man to be here like now lol


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-lovely belly shot!

AFM, im on cd29. My cycle is reallyfling by. So far, I have no bleeding whatsoever and I am on week 3 of the BCPs :happydance: Its another milestone for me because usually I tend to go through the long bleeds during week 2 of the BCPs. So atleast the BCPs are doing something. Hopefully, it makes my body have AF on the last week o the BC but we shall see. I will be leaving to see DH on friday :thumbup: Im excited and cant wait to see him. We already have a few things planned while im up there. As far as me and the MIL goes..we dont really talk. We talk from time to time and thats about it. We really dont get along which I already figured but she knows I am Alpha female in the house so she has to respect me either way it goes. Cant believe in 2 months..I will be done with the BC and also will finally be in the arms of my DH inside our new home at his permanent duty station :happydance: I cant wait! Hopefully, the reunion brings forth a bfp but we shall wait and see whats in store for us.


----------



## AC1987

Thats for sure being a mom is exhausted, especially with clueless dads :baby: I think I've had the wrong impressions on how dads are, my dad was always really involved so have all my parents friends so I thought all dads did half the work in raising babies and kids. 
I can't leave my LO with my dh for longer then 10 mins before shes crying. And he'll be outta the room, and then if I complain about how hes not watching her he'll snap at me that he is so :wacko: And then hes got crazy ideas of how babies should be. Like he wants me to just leave her to cry and not make her stop telling me I'm spoiling her, but I just can't stand to hear her cry and cry. Or he does annoying things like if she fusses a bit at night, he'll turn on the light in her room and pick her up start talking to her so she wakes up fully GAH! Then tells me he doesnt know why she wont sleep.

I don't see myself leaving Cassidy alone with my DH not until shes a toddler at least but even then, he has crazy ideas like let her fall she'll learn or let her hurt herself and she'll learn.. uhh I dont want her sticking her finger into a socket thank you very much.

Theres my vent :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Patrice, you must be so excited about seeing you dh, only a few more days!

I'm really lucky with my oh, as soon as he gets homes from work i hand Darcy over to him to have daddy/daughter time and to have a bit of me time. 

I had Darcy weighed today, she is now 11 pounds at 10 weeks old and is in the 25th percentile. So she is on the up, so happy!! 
My oh's dad has paid for us to fly over to Ireland to see his family at the end of next March. We are so excited, Darcy will get to meet her cousin for the first time. We are going for a week so we can fit in seeing friends too.


----------



## Blondiejay

Great bump pic Boxxey! I miss my bump and have caught myself running my belly as if it's still there!!


----------



## hello_kitty

AC1987 said:


> Thats for sure being a mom is exhausted, especially with clueless dads :baby: I think I've had the wrong impressions on how dads are, my dad was always really involved so have all my parents friends so I thought all dads did half the work in raising babies and kids.
> I can't leave my LO with my dh for longer then 10 mins before shes crying. And he'll be outta the room, and then if I complain about how hes not watching her he'll snap at me that he is so :wacko: And then hes got crazy ideas of how babies should be. Like he wants me to just leave her to cry and not make her stop telling me I'm spoiling her, but I just can't stand to hear her cry and cry. Or he does annoying things like if she fusses a bit at night, he'll turn on the light in her room and pick her up start talking to her so she wakes up fully GAH! Then tells me he doesnt know why she wont sleep.
> 
> I don't see myself leaving Cassidy alone with my DH not until shes a toddler at least but even then, he has crazy ideas like let her fall she'll learn or let her hurt herself and she'll learn.. uhh I dont want her sticking her finger into a socket thank you very much.
> 
> Theres my vent :haha:

Thats exactly how my dh is with Zachary! He ended up reading my complaint about him on here awhile back because I forgot to exit out and got upset. He says I dont give him any credit since he does help with other stuff such as cleaning the house, and he's the only one who does the laundry. I guess he does do his part, its just that Zachary prefers me and I am the only one who manages to get him to calm down. When Zachary starts crying my husband tries to soothe and sing to him but he just cries louder and I'm like "hand him over". My husband hates to admit it, but Zachary definitely prefers me over his dad, at least when he's being fussy. I think dads become more involved as the kid gets older, such as when they reach toddler age. Thats when they get past the diaper changing, crying, spitting up etc stage.


----------



## AC1987

awww how exciting Darcy will get to fly :D I hope the trip will go smoothly!!
the end of next march? You mean next year? or next monthh?

I'm trying out a new schedule for Cassidy, because I don't think I'm making her tired enough for her afternoon nap, so instead of putting her down two hours after waking I'm trying to wait 2-1/2 -3 hours. 
Only shes getting so bored of her toys :wacko: anyone know how to keep a 6 month old entertained?


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Ashley, it's next month we are going. Then we will be back in Ireland again for our friends wedding in July where we will be leaving her for 3 nights with my oh's mum. It's going to be horrible leaving her. :0( 
Sorry I can't help you with keeping Cassidy entertained. How is she getting on with eating different foods now? 
Lily, my dad was like that with me apparently. When he has come to see Darcy (he lives in Wales, I'm in Londk ) he has barely held her. Although he is great with my cousins kids who are 10 and 4. I think he likes them when they are able to play around etc rather being fragile babies. I don't know. 
Darcy seems to be a sleeping machine. She slept 8 and a half hours last night with a ten minute cry in the middle! I couldn't believe the time when she woke up!! Today she had a good 4 hour nap too.


----------



## josephine3

Ashley I have no idea! Iv so run out of them. Shes is bored of everything i cant buy a new toy every day!
She went swimming finally for the first time today tho woo so that entertained her a while. Think thats the answer, to go out. It takes about a day to get ready for a major trip out tho these days!

Im totally feeling you ladies venting about oh too. Mine is exactly the same. He can watch her for 20 mins or so, but thats just what he does. Watches her. Doesnt really play just sits with her on his lap in front of the tv or leaves her where ever ive put her till i get back.

Susi i also catcch myself rubbing my belly then realise its just fat haha


----------



## Blondiejay

Did Georgia enjoy swimming? I'm signing Darcy up to a swimming course for babies, they like them to start at 3 months.
I keep promising myself I'll start doing sit ups but I never get round to it. I must star soon especially after the pancakes I've just eaten!! It's Shrove Tuesday/Pancake Day here.


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi have fun on your trip and tell us how it goes. We are also planning on going on a trip sometime in spring or early summer.

As Zachary is getting older he also gets distracted easily when he's feeding. He'd much rather look at me and talk than finish his bottle. He's been sleeping more through the night too leaving my boobs super engorged in the morning. I thought he might be starving but I weighed him this morning and he weighed 11.4 lbs!


----------



## Blondiejay

Darcy is starting to make lots of noises now too, I love it. Her big smiles just make my heart melt too.
How old is Zachary again? Sorry I keep forgetting.
I has Darcy weighed on Monday and she is 11lb and finally in the 25th percentile!!


----------



## AC1987

Cassidy is up to 14 pounds, so I think both your LO's are doing well :haha:

I wish I could get out more, I feel SO trapped here on most days, I always said I would get my licence so I wouldn't feel this way, but still hasn't happened as my DH has EVERY excuse not to get me my new prescription for my glasses and for me to get my learners. grrrr

So I spend most days trying to figure out what to do with Cassidy, I would just LOVE to be able to go to the mall or take her to swimming. *sigh*

I too haven't done any exercise, I don't have fat, just a bit of skin flab... :baby: but I would like to tighten up my abs


----------



## boxxey

I woke up yesterday and my tummy has dropped drastically, we have our baby shower on sunday and ill be 35 weeks on Monday I hoping to hold off for at least 2 more weeks my doc thinks that he will be here before March 1st


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi, he's 3 months but was born 8 weeks premature. I think he's doing good for a preemie though didn't expect for him to talk this soon. His doctor thinks he acts his actual age for now. No actual smiles for me yet. He did smile once when talking but im not sure if he knows what he's doing.

I also started an exercise regime now that Zachary has more defined sleeping periods. Im working on toning my arms and dancing to the Just Dance game on Xbox.


----------



## AC1987

Hey Ladies :)

What did everyone do for Valentines,we spent the night in, but I made cupcakes..
Devils food cake, and a cheerwine icing :D
 



Attached Files:







anothercopy.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## boxxey

I watched tv lol


----------



## Blondiejay

Yum this cakes look amazing!

We had a marks and Spencer's valentines meal thing they do (delicious). My oh had flowers sent and got me a big card. Lovely. I got my oh a mug made with my favourite photo of him and Darcy. 

My oh is taking Darcy out for the afternoon with his friends. It will be the first time I'll be away from her, I'm dreading it! But I'm going to go swimming for the first time since having her and I'll try and keep myself busy.


----------



## AC1987

:nope: oh afternoons are SO hard. Cassidy won't nap and is so fussy... I dont know what to do. 
My dh is right now walking with her, only I CAN'T do that weekdays as my back just won't take it.


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh no sorry to hear that Ashley. :0(

Today was my first afternoon away from Darcy. My oh took her out to see his friends. So I went swimming for the first time since having her and swam 40 lengths and did 3 hours of cleaning! They will be back any minute, I've really missed her!!


----------



## josephine3

Oooh whats cheerwine icing?! Looks yum!
Me and oh didnt do valentines this year :( he thinks its all a load of rubbish anyway so i never get much lol. We are so poor right now anyway it wasnt worth it.

Aww susi it will haave done you good to have some time away from Darcy. Wonder how ur oh got on... Hehe.. Its so hard cos we know just what they want all the time and no-one else does!


----------



## Blondiejay

He got on really well with her, she slept for most of it. They were out for about 6 hours!! I did really miss her though but now I know it'll be ok to have a bit of me time.


----------



## AC1987

Cheerwine is a type of pop/soda almost like cherry coke, it comes from my state :)

I swear my daughter is getting into chocolate or coffee, last night she was wired and didn't fall asleep til an hour past her bedtime, and then was up a couple times in the night crying. Not fully awake so she fell back asleep however it woke me up so I had a rough night. 

Awww susi I'm jealous!! I wish my DH knew how to watch Cassidy more so I could get some me time too, but I'd be thankful for just an hour or two hours.


----------



## boxxey

we had a baby shower today got lots of wonderful gifts from family and friends, cant wait till this wee fella comes im in a lot of pain in my lower back and my hips, im going to the dr on Tuesday he wants to check me and im feeling a lot of pressure the last week.......heres my 35 week pic


----------



## hello_kitty

Boxxey glad you had a wonderful baby shower. I hope everything goes well for you at the doctor's and lovely bump pic. I didnt get a baby shower (since I had my baby at 32 weeks) so we didnt get any gifts but had a welcome baby home party and received mostly cash.

For valentines day, my dh sneaked out before me and Zachary woke up and went to buy lovely gifts for me. He got me a lovely bouquet of mixed flowers, a box of chocolates, card, and 2 very cute tops for my wardrobe. 

My poor Zachary has a raspy voice that started on Friday, I dont know if I should let it go away on its own or call the pediatrician tomorrow. My siblings were here 2 weeks ago and spread their cold to me, which I think I passed on to Zachary. He has a little cough, but thats about it. 

Does anyone get a little sad that their baby is growing up so fast? Zachary started out wearing preemie clothes and outgrew them before we left the hospital. He outgrew newborn clothes awhile back, and now is in 0-3 month clothing. I'm glad he's growing but its also sad. I was watching some videos of him in his monkey footed pjs and felt so sad that he outgrew them. He looked so tiny and cute in them!


----------



## Blondiejay

Great bump pic Boxxey and glad you had a nice baby shower.

Lily, sounds like you got spoilt for Valentines Day! Sorry to hear Zachary is poorly, hope he makes a speedy recovery.
I'm getting sad that Darcy is growing so fast, I just want to press pause for a bit. She can still fit in the tshirt babygros that she has had since birth but she is growing out of all the long arm/leg babygros quickly. 

Darcy is doing quite well in her cot. I've been putting her in it for her morning nap an she has lasted 45 minutes max at the moment, but at least it's a start. She just loved her cot mobile and just lays there chatting to it!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Susi. Called the pedi's office today and the medical assistant think he just has a cold and that it will pass. I just need to watch out for other symptoms. I am so paranoid that Zachary is so clingy towards me. He would wake up 5 minutes later after I put him to sleep if I'm not there holding him. On a positive note, I got him weighed and he weighs 12 lbs today! Yay!


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww I hope he feels better soon. The one thing that has made Darcyva bit more independent is her cot mobile, have you got one? That got her used to not being held all the time, now she sits in her chair and lays on her mat.


----------



## AC1987

awww thats great you had a good baby shower boxxy! :)

lily, how nice to be spoiled, though I can't imagine my DH buying me clothes!! I'm actually scared to think of what he might get :baby:
I hope zachary feels better!

well so far cassidy is doing ok, she napped great yesterday but was still fussy all day :wacko: so maybe it is just her teeth? I need to try to look at her gums to see if any teeth are comiing through.

Susi how old is your LO now?

Cassidy is now 6 and a half months... now I know all babies are different but I am curious to know about things your babies can do now :haha:
Cassidy can roll super fast now all the way accross the room and repeatedly into the wall while crying because she can't go any further.. which I find funny but I still hafta keep moving her, she no longer is that cuddly.. but thats ok :flower: She can sit unsupported for long periods of time now :dohh: slow down baby!! and now likes to hold my hand and take steps all over. eeekk and at times pushes herself into a crawling position which scares me since we still dont have baby gates. 
I still find it funny how she tries to latch onto my DH :haha: and then to watch him in embarassment is priceless!! 

GAH!! I wanna be pregnant again, well wait I want to do the whole ttcing bit again not taking 6 months but just a couple months of trying will be good enough for me :D my DH agreed with me that we can try again once Cassidy is over a year!! :happydance:

Jo, hows georgia doing?

Patrice where are you and how is things with you, your dh and mil??


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi I have 2 mobiles in there, one on each end. Once he's full, and satisfied at the moment he will be entertained for 20 minutes max and then will start crying once he gets bored. I think he likes his swing better since it has this mirror on the mobile so that he can look at himself. He likes to look at himself and talk. It's cute! 

Ashley it must be exciting that Cassidy is getting big! You can do a lot with her now. Zachary is still in the eat and sleep phase. He only stays up 30 minutes at a time sometimes a little longer. 

Anyway, I feel a little sad. Everyone in my family has something to look forward to. My mom's family will be going overseas next month for a vacation and then my husband will go overseas 1 month later for my sister in laws wedding. I'm gonna be stuck at home with Zachary for a month and my 2 dogs.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley, I could do it all again, I miss my bump! Although I don't want 2 under 2. 
Darcy is 11 weeks now, she has been a sleeping machine today, we went out for a nice walk and had lunch with a friend. She was asleep for 4 hours!


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry Lily I missed your comment. Sounds like he just wants his mummy. I'm trying to make the most of all these cuddles while I can. 

Aww don't be sad. Just think it will be spring soon so you'll be able to take Zachary and the dogs out in the sunshine.


----------



## boxxey

went to my apt im measuring 42 weeks and im only 35 weeks lol........dr checked me im 2cms already, so we will see what happens, this is my 5th baby so im pretty sure it wont take long


----------



## hello_kitty

Surprise guys, I am pregnant again and have no idea how far along I am. Could be 8 weeks.


----------



## Blondiejay

Boxxey, it could be any day then! Eek good luck!

Wowee Lily!!! Did you plan it this way? Are you happy? My cousin had their babies really close together and they get on so well. 

Darcy usually sleeps between 11:30-6ish but for some reason woke up at 3:50am! I managed to settle her with her soother but then our cat Cash thought it was time for us all to get up miaowing so loud and in our faces. She is the noisiest cat I've ever known!


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi it wasn't planned. I seriously don't know how it happened I probably fell pregnant around mid December after my 6 week check up. I am pretty sure since we have sex twice since I gave birth and I had spotting the first week of January which I thought was due to my hormones. I wasn't even planning on testing and thought these wacky symptoms would go away on its own but my instinct told me otherwise. I guess I'll get used to the idea. I called my ob's office and they said im 7 weeks preggers. Waiting for a dating and viability scan now. Although it wasn't planned, I still hope everything is going fine.


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow you must have been super fertile! How does your oh feel about it? Wishing you lots of luck. I'm excited for you!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks susi he took it easier than I did. He thinks it's no biggie. I cant imagine what it will be like having an 11 month old and a newborn esp when my dh can be unhelpful at times.


----------



## Blondiejay

He will have to step up for sure!!!


----------



## AC1987

WOW!!! Big congrats Lily!!! What a shock eh!? I'm a tad jealous :cry:

But I FINALLY got an answer outta my Dh, he says we'll talk to someone about getting maternity insurance and that once Cassidy is over a year we can try!! YAY!! finally a date in mind :haha: 

Boxxy any day!! :D how exciting for you :)


----------



## boxxey

I woke up at 1 am and was up till 430am contracting every 3-7 mins and now it stopped :( well not completely its every 30 mins or so, I have an ultrasound today to check his size I hope he comes out soon


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay Ashley that's great!! If My oh can get a better paid job we will consider having another one in around a years time.

Yay Boxxey, let us know how you get on. Good luck!


----------



## boxxey

ultrasound was good, this baby is measuring 41 weeks on the ultrasound, the lady wouldn't tell me the weight she said I would have to ask my dr, I think about 8lbs, if I go another 4 weeks I will birth out a toddler, im still contracting and am very crampy he better come out soon


----------



## Blondiejay

I reckon it'll be over the next few days. Finger crossed hun.


----------



## boxxey

im starting to contract again


----------



## Blondiejay

Fingers crossed. I'm off to bed now so I'll check in in the morning. Good luck!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley and Susi - This sounds horrible but I am actually jealous of you guys. I was wanting to spend quality time with Zachary for the first year before becoming pregnant again. We also had travel plans which we will stick to but I dont think it will be as fun since I will have to be carrying a bump. I was so excited to use my ergo this summer with Zachary but dont know how I will use it with a bump. I had an hcg test done a few hours ago and now waiting for them to call me back with the results so at this time, I am not definitely sure that I am pregnant yet. Will update later. My husband is excited though saying they will be so close in age its gonna be fun.

Its funny how the second child and so forth will never be the same as the first. With Zachary, I was so happy when I found out that I started crying. I began talking to my bump as soon as I found out. With this baby, I am still overwhelmed with taking care of Zachary that I havent paid much attention to it. It will probably start sinking in when I feel the first kick. Do I sound horrible?

Boxxey - Hope its over for you soon, contractions are a pain!


----------



## josephine3

Oooh boxxey awaiting your baby news! Maybe u have ur baby by now!
Wow hello kity what a big surprise! Were u ntnp? Gosh i bet it will take a while to sink in ! Many congrats.
I miss my bump too but dont think im ready to actually have another baby, but wouldnt mind just being pregnant lol .

Ashley - georgia doesnt do all that Cassidy sounds very active! Georgia has still only rolled a handful of times and can just about sit unaided for a few seconds. She very vocal tho and chatters away to her toys all day long. She can say 'mama' but seems to have got bored of it recently.


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww hun you don't sound horrible at all. It's natural to feel all these different emotions. 
Once it's sunk in I'm sure you will feel happier. As the age gap is so close I reckon both babies will be the best of friends, it's happened with my cousins girls. 
You've got us ladies here to talk to too if you are ever feeling down. X


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow Jo, Georgia has said mama already! Was that her first word? 
Darcy really tries to talk, since she has found her voice she chats away as much as possible! I put her in her cot for a nap yesterday and for 45 minutes I could hear her chatting away to her mobile!!


----------



## josephine3

Yeah she said 'mom' first at 4 months. Then she got really good at 'mamamama' and said it constantly for about as month but got bored of it it seems cos she rarely says it now unless shes upset.

I bet boxxey has her baby by now!


----------



## boxxey

no baby yet :( it stopped again


----------



## AC1987

oooohh boxxy I'm excited for you!!! 

awwww lily, thats tough! yes I think I know how you feel, you're so overwelmed because watching a small baby is hard enough, and you're right it'll never be the same. But don't worry if you are pregnant I'm sure you'll manage to get the strength to carry on, just make your DH do a buttload of work :winkwink: and i hope he spoils you! :)

Jo, she says mama?! What I wish Cassidy would, all she says like oooohh ahhhh, grrrrrr(she growls ALOT) and then blows raspberries

Susi I'm sure I've asked this... but how old is Darcy now? I'm having a hard time remembering things.


Cassidy was up pretty much ALLL night!! wheres my straight jacket I need to commit myself jk!! but from 12-4am she was just up babbling away to herself crying a little bit but basically keeping me up ALOT!


----------



## boxxey

well I have contractions on and off but not good enough to go to the hospital heres my 35 week and 4 day bump, all though I feel like im 52 weeks lol


----------



## hello_kitty

Zachary has also been babbling a lot lately and has started to giggle. Its adorable! 

Boxxey - looks like the baby will come any minute now. Thats quite a big bump for 35 weeks.

I'm eagerly awaiting for a phone call from the clinic. I need to know if I am pregnant or not for sure. This is driving me crazy!


----------



## Blondiejay

Jo, is 4 months really early to talk? It sounds like she is very advanced! I keep saying mama to Darcy. 

Ashley, sorry to hear Cassidy kept you up, hope you have a better night tonight. 
Darcy will be 12 weeks on Sunday...where did that go??? I'll try and get a signature thing with how old she is. 

Boxxey, great bump. Keep us posted! Exciting times.


----------



## josephine3

Awww what no baby yet boxxey? That is a very low bump u got goin on there! I forget do u kno what ur having? A boy i think...? 

Im not sure if 4 months is early for talking i looked on the calendar for the exact date she did it was 19 weeks so more like 5 months. I did encourage her to do it tho, try moving your mouth really slowly and getting their attention while u do it. She finds it fascinating. She likes it when i say 'bird' and 'owl' too looking at her wallpaper. Apparently i was an early talker but wasnt interested in walking till later. Looks like Georgia will be the same ! She makes sum right weird noises! Even an actual baby 'gaga' noise too lol. She doesnt do growls tho when shes cross she goes 'Mmmmmm' really loud!


----------



## boxxey

yes its a boy and I just want him out


----------



## AC1987

gaaahhh my in laws are over and I'm going batty :(
First I get lectured for an hour about how I NEED to learn how to shoot a gun and how I NEED to own one. Errmm NO I'm not comfy with one or learning how to use one but apparently I'm just CRAZY and stupid because it means that I'm not being a good mom because of Cassidy. I'm so pissed!! Like I didn't come to the south to have there ways thrown on me. 
I think I'm gonna need to have a "talk" with my DH as he too was attacking me too.. 
THEN I hear my MIL call my LO HER baby. Its not HER baby shes MINE. :wacko: 
And then like they came at lunchtime but refused to eat with us, then told us to eat. Then its dinner time and they dont want Cassidy to go out because its raining umm its RAIN and its not like I'm gonna just LEAVE her out there, it would be to the car then to a restaurant. GAH! I'm so mad :( Like I'm NOT gonna leave my LO with my MIL today, I'm too mad, I'll just eat leftovers then if she is being too much of a butthead to go out with us.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - I know how you feel. Grandparents can be like that. My mom was so protective of Zachary whenever she sees him telling us we shouldnt do this, shouldnt do that..it literally almost drove him to tears...and he's a guy. As a result, we kinda stay away from them now..only visiting when its necessary.

Stupid doctor's office didnt call me to tell me of the hcg result. I was waiting eagerly the whole day yesterday, carrying my phone around. I called them twice and the second time they told me that the doctor hasnt looked at the result yet. Now I have to wait until Monday. I really just wanna go buy another pregnancy test but that would be stupid since I already had a blood test done. For some reason guys, I have a feeling this is a false alarm...since we only dtd twice. I just want to get this out of the way and stop thinking about it.


----------



## boxxey

I would go buy another test, but I also did 3 more after I had my bloodwork done cause I was paranoid, I would go buy one and do it


----------



## hello_kitty

boxxey - just out of curiosity, what were you paranoid about? For some reason, if I am indeed pregnant again, I feel totally different than when I was pregnant with Zachary. I just want to know the result to get it over with. I actually took 2 pregnancy tests and it showed positive. This is going to sound bad, but I feel lack of excitement. Maybe because Zachary has got me on my feet all the time, I dont have time to think about this "bump". As soon as I found out I was pregnant with Zachary I was sooo excited, I couldnt sleep the first night. This time around I'm like "ehh, whatever, gotta go feed Zachary now". Sounds so horrible, but I really dont have time to pay attention to it =(. If I am pregnant, I feel so guilty already due to lack of attention. I guess this is what happens when you fall pregnant so fast when lo is so young.


----------



## boxxey

we had been trying for 7 months and I just didn't believe no matter how many times I peed on a stick or had a dr tell me yes Christie u r pregnant lol I did a digital one every friggin week to make sure it would say 2+ or 3+ plus I have 4 kids and again never had issues getting pregnant so when this one took so long I thought I was dreaming


----------



## Blondiejay

Lily, have you had your results back yet?

Ashley, sorry to hear you are having a bad time.

Jo, I keep saying mama to Darcy to get her used to it!

Boxxey, any news?

A friend of mine had a little boy last night, 2 weeks early. He was 6lb4, can't wait to meet him and have cuddles.


----------



## boxxey

nope still feel the same, I go to the dr tomorrow and we will go over what the ultrasound says and decide what to do from there seen as baby is so big, I did find out last night at the hospital im group b strep positive, im still contracting but every 30-45 mins and it hurts but no cervix changes im still 2 cms


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - They called me this morning but I was too busy sleeping so I missed their call. Now waiting for them to call back.

Christie (finally got your name =) ) I hope he comes out soon!


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck tomorrow Boxxey.

Lily, argh let us know as soon as you can!


----------



## boxxey

I do too im sooooo done


----------



## hello_kitty

Turns out I am not pregnant after all! Somehow I feel relieved. I can do all the things I wanted to do this summer.


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow, that's great. Does it feel weird as you thought you were?


----------



## hello_kitty

I actually feel relieved, which tells me I am really not ready for another one.


----------



## Blondiejay

I'm really happy for you.


----------



## boxxey

going to the drs at 10 to go over my ultrasound, heres for hoping he makes my due date sooner


----------



## AC1987

Aww I remember how uncomfy it was towards the end boxxy, hang in there :flower:

Its all rainy outside blaaahh, I'm preparing things for dinner ahead of time, not actually cooking it but getting it ready, something new to try, just hope Cassidy will let me cook it. Prehaps I'll put some finger foods down on her highchair so she can watch me cook tonight, maybe it'll go smoother.


----------



## boxxey

So Dr says baby is 8lbs 2 ozs, I am 100% thinned out and he stretched me from 2cms to 4 cms so just at home waiting for this baby to come


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley, I've got dinner to make but Darcy is being a bit of a madam and not napping!!

Oh wow Boxxey, I'm going to keep checking on here! Good luck.


----------



## josephine3

Any day now boxxey! Fx'd for u hope it goes smoothly x

wow hello kitty what a relief for u. I cant imagine being pregnant again already. Im sure u would have made it work but at least u can do everyting u wanted before baby no 2 !stil must be confusing for u . :hugs: so what was with all the positive hpts?


----------



## hello_kitty

Yupe I am really relieved! I can wear all my cute clothes this summer! A question to all the breastfeeding moms here: how often does your baby feed?


----------



## AC1987

Well aside from her 2 hour naps and overnight sleeps she feeds on the hour grrrr I think its due from her not actually eating enough at one go. Like if shes distracted like we're out and about or people are over she does the every 2 hours. But if its just me and her she feeds for a bit then stops so then the next hour shes hungry again. If I give her like a 3 oz bottle of bm or formula then she can go 2 hours.
My supply seems to be ok still... I can pump 5 oz in the morning which I freeze for if I decide to stop bfing her I can still give her bm, or if I want to stop giving her formula. 

Yesterday was so hard, I was just abouts in tears, I was trying to make a risotto, which requires CONSTANT attention, mixed in with a baby that requires CONSTANT attention... gah!! :dohh: why did I decide that!? 
She was screaming the WHOLE time, I even had to carry her while stiring the pot, a 4 oz bottle didnt even make her stop omg it was so hard!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - Glad to know I am not the only one. My baby nurses frequently every hour too. I seem to be only getting a break at night when he's asleep. Yesterday he was super tired, and slept from 8pm-10:30 this morning only waking up once every 2 hours for a feed, and thats only because I woke him up. He's still acting sleepy. I had so much down time last night that it felt kinda weird.

Is anyone one on here trying to lose weight after giving birth? Did your hips go back to normal size? I'm trying to work my butt off for the upcoming spring but I keep postponing it.


----------



## boxxey

hey guys im still hanging in there, still the same as before......I am going outside after we eat supper to shovel the 10-20 cms of snow that fell today so heres for hoping that does something for this labor to start lol


----------



## AC1987

Be careful boxxy!! don't wanna injure yourself!! 

Cassidy is a strange baby LOL! She cries to be picked up like reaches her hands up, I pick her up then she pushes off of me like pushing away :wacko:I don't know what she wants.


----------



## boxxey

I shoveled adams parking spot in the driveway and the steps and he finished the rest it was wet heavy snow and about 15 cms of it, I stopped


----------



## josephine3

Do be carfeul boxxey! 
Georgia now only has bf in the morning and at night, them 180 ml of ebm around 1pm and the same at 5pm. Finally managed to make her small feeds into one bigger feed so only 4 milk feeds per day now! At zacharys age tho it was more like every 2 hrs. Do u really need to wake him at night? I never did.
Did the docs give u a reason why u might have had positive hpts?


----------



## hello_kitty

I definitely don't wake him up at night since I need to sleep too. He's been going to bed super early though, like around 8 and sometimes he can sleep for more than 2 hours without needing to feed. I was scared of him starving so I gave him the boob as soon as he started squirming around.

Doctor never explained it, the med assistant just called and simply told me the result was negative.


----------



## AC1987

Hmm how odd... maybe still hormones left in your body?

I never took a pg test after I had cassidy so I have no idea what it woulda shown.
Man I'm excited to take them again!!

Its odd, part of me is DYING for the whole ttc thing again and being pregnant, then the other part wants to enjoy having my body for just myself for a little bit. Because I am super excited to wear summer dresses this year and not worry about them not fitting :haha:

Wow Cassidy still can't drink more then 3 oz at a time I've tried at 4 and most of it just comes back up :( oh well!!


----------



## boxxey

still no baby, hes taking his time to make things happen lol, im so tired from the on and off contractions and I have carpel tunnel and it keeps me up almost all night as well, I think I may go crazy lol, on the bright side im due this month lol heres for hoping he comes soon. I added a pic from today almost 37 weeks, and my belly has dropped so much in the last week I think that this fella is giving me a run for my money lol


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,

Ashley, has Cassidy always been like that? I breastfeed Darcy first although only for less then 5 minutes now as there isn't much in there, then give her formula of 4oz each feed apart from her last feed at night which is 5oz. That usually knocks her out and she sleeps all night for between 6 and a half to 8 hours. 
Great bump pic Boxxey, hang on in there, not long to go now.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, on sunday i was in a terrible car accident. the guy did a hit and run. he side swiped me and caused me to hit the right wall and swerve 3 lanes over and end up hitting the left median wall. so i have a muscle sprain in my lower back and will have to seek physical therapy. so im not going to be on here much. just wanted to give you ladies an update.


----------



## boxxey

oh so sorry to hear this.....I hope u have a speedy recovery thinking about you
AFM I was in the washroom and was bent over picking up clothing and well I soaked my pants, im unsure if I peed (lol) so as soon as adam is home I am going to go get checked to see if it was my membranes that ruptured


----------



## Blondiejay

Patrice, I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you make a speedy recovery. 

Boxxey, how exciting!!!


----------



## boxxey

boo was my water breaking i guess the way i bent over caused baby to push on my bladder :-(


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - the tests could've been bad considering I bought them at the dollar store. I was out shopping earlier and went passed the maternity section. They have such cute clothes, I wish i was pregnant again. They also had a great baby sale. I was able to buy Zachary 7 new oufits. He has soo many clothes now. Is anyone else also addicted to buying baby clothes? Zachary hates his bottles now. He prefers the breast. He would also take only 3 oz from the bottle, sometimes 2 oz.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies.


----------



## AC1987

omg how scary patrice!!! I hope you get the therapy you need!!

boxxy, well you're not overdue yet, so maybe your baby will come at week 40? :) I know the last few weeks are uncomfy, however newborns are SO exhausting, though you're a pro it probably isn't bad for you :haha:

Susi, some days I can pump SO much bm its crazy other times not so much, I know I don't hafta give Cassidy any more formula if I dont want to, but I do use it for her food because I hate wasting bm.
Though i've heard that babies need less bm because it has more calories then formula so you can't really compare... so maybe I don't need to worry that much.

On a plus note Cassidy is back to napping. Shes 7 months old now.. its crazy what happened to my little newborn baby who screamed all the time wanting to attached herself to me 24/7? :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley, how much are you able to pump on good days? Seems like I can only pump 3 oz total if Zachary hasn't breastfeed. We went to his 4 month appointment today and he's growing good. He had 2 shots and one oral and was crying at the tops of his lung but as soon as we calmed him down he was back to being his playful self. The doc thinks he is teething since he keeps putting his fist in his mouth. We will start buying teething toy. We also got the ok to start solids too, so excited! Doctor also thinks we need to train him to sleep through the night for 6 hours.


----------



## josephine3

Oh dear patrice i hope u have a speedy recovery :hugs:

i can express aboutr 6oz per go on a gud day, and do this 4 times if im not feeling too lazy. So 24oz a day! Often tho its more like 15oz a day which is just enough to cover her 2 bottle feeds. 

It took weeks to get to this point tho. I recommend expressing at the same time every day, when u would usually bf ur bby. So when u give a bottle, express, and keep pumping till u get let down. I really struggled with this at first and thought it wud never happen then suddenly it does and the milk really flows. Also try in the morning before ur first bf.

I wannt to get Georgia off the breast now and onto formula but she wont drink it :( so iv settled for ebm in the day and bf just morning and night for now. Im not sure i could exclusively pump its a lot of work.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. physical therapy is tomorrow and Im getting better so I am happy about that. Also, will be finally moving to permanently be with DH next month :happydance:


----------



## hello_kitty

Josephine at least Georgia will still take a bottle. I've been breastfeeding Zachary so much that he doesn't even like the bottle now. I was able to express 4 oz this morning before leaving the house and he only finished half. I got so frustrated and pulled out my breast and he took it immediately.

Patrice how exciting. I hope your physical therapy goes well.


----------



## josephine3

Only a month till ur back together again patrice?! Thats going fast!

Georgia wudnt take a bottle at all to start with. It took months. There are plenty of times i gave up and got my boob out lol. Its very frustating esp when its breast milk that u worked so hard to get!


----------



## AC1987

Cassidy has no problem with a bottle since shes had one since she was about 2 weeks old.
On a good day I can pump about 9oz, but usually i pump 5 oz in the morning, I find its a WHOLE lot easier to pump more if I am feeding her at the same time as I just CAN'T activate let down on my own anymore :nope: Like I can pump for 20 mins and nothing and by that time I need to be doing something else. 
I tried her on frozen milk yesterday she took to it no problem YES :happydance: so I'll probably get her more onto bottles before shes a 1. 

Patrice, aww you must be so happy to see your dh soon!! :D


----------



## AC1987

My nipple started bleeding and i dont know why, for the past month or two its been peeling and ive been covering it with lanolin, lotion anything I can think of but NOTHING has made the peeling stop, then I was pumping earlier and found that it was bleeding. :wacko: I dont get why it is, its not like it hurts at all either.


----------



## AC1987

Well I've been more diligent in covering it with lanolin after every feed and it looks a little better.

Gah woke up with my mouth killing me, can't wait til we can afford to get my caveties filled and wisdom teeth pulled.

I'm a little mad at my DH today... I've been asking to go grocery shopping for the WHOLE week, and hes made excuse after excuse, and also coming home LATE an hour past LO's bedtime so its been impossible to go as well. So yesterday evening he comes home exactly at LOs bedtime and is all like "Ok are you ready to go grocery shopping?" and I'm like "Now? No its time for her bedtime" in which he replies "I got off early(YEA RIGHT) just so we could go" and hes all grumpy about it. But like he doesn't get that I'm not gonna screw up Cassidy's bedtime. So then I'm like "Ok well when can we go?" So hes like "Saturday" only we're having company over saturday and I need stuff for that day :dohh: Then we made up afterwards and he told me that I need to rest and take it easy and that he'll take me out to dinner tomorrow (today) so I'm all happy, then this morning its a completely different story and we're not going anywhere :( Its as if he cannot remember telling me that. 
And to top things off I'm having a horrid time with maintaining and gaining weight and I'm freaking out., I'm just so stressed!


----------



## josephine3

Ashley how strange about the bleeding nipples.. Iv never had a problem with my nipples at all how bizarre u shud get it suddenly now?
I went thru the exact same thing with pumping for about 3 weeks! Just could not get let down. I even bought a box of formula in as i was worried about my supply nut never needed it (thankfully as she wont drink the stuff anyway...) it suddenly worked again! Honestly just keep going lol. I got loads for about a month but tbh it seem to be harder again now. Maybe it comes in waves. Triggered by growth spurts maybe? :shrug:

and i totally sympathise aboutt the oh. Mine is exactly the same. He cannot seem to make plans more than half an hr into the future. He'll say like 'we need to go visit my mum... ' and I'l ask when and he'll say 'oh next week or something' and he'll put it off for ages then one day just say we're going today in an hour :dohh: its like well Georgia needs a nap and a feed etc... He is starting to learn that i need advance warning tho.
It is VERY annoying tho when i ask him what time he has work in the morning he just says 'early' arrrrggghhhh. He can start anytime between midnight and 6am! :dohh: all these times are early! He hate any question asking it so bizarre like he avoids giving me a straight answer for no reason... Our oh's sound very similar sorry u made me rant too :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

I was renting the hospital grade pump for 4 month and had just recently returned it a few days ago. I am now using the medela advanced double pump and it feels like a down grade! I pumped right after feeding zachary and it was a nightmare. I got a few drops. The suction is weaker compared to the medela symphony. Husband agreed that if it still doesnt work out for me, we upgrade to a hospital grade pump.

Zachary has been bottle feeding ever since he was in the hospital, so he knows how to bottle feed, he just prefers the breast. He will only take the bottle if he is really hungry.


Ashley - sorry about the bleeding nipples, I'm glad to hear that its getting better. Why are you losing weight? Is it because of breastfeeding? I've always wanted to lose a few extra pounds and was able to knock off 12 pounds compared to my pre pregnancy weight and now it seems like its not going down anymore.


----------



## josephine3

Im back to my pre-pregnancy weight too, i didnt even realise till i stepped on the scales! It is hard to remember to eat somedays and we haave these greedy lumps sucking all the caloires out of us lol


----------



## boxxey

hey ladies just wanted to let you know that im still hanging in there, was in the hospital for 2 days with the worse Gastro flu ever I was so dehydrated it put me into labour but labour stopped once I started to feel better, I so didn't want to give birth while feeling like that.....Im feeling better today, just counting down the days till I can hold my wee man


----------



## hello_kitty

Christie - Hang in there, its not going to be much longer!


----------



## Jojolouise

Hey girls, I hope you don't mind me gate crashing but have been reading your thread and you all seem lovely and was hopeing to join in?
My story is a bit different in that I have 4 children that I love dearly and hubby ( been together 17 years) had a vasectomy 4 years ago (regretted straight away and said we would get it reversed if we ever had the money). 
(I did go on the vesectomy reversal thread but no-one goes on there)
Anyway hubby had a vesectomy reversal 10 days ago (he still has swollen balls sorry if tmi) and hopefully are nearly ready to ttc.
Hubby and I are 32 and I just need some people I can confide in. 
As I know this is slightly different to most of you girls I hope you all don't mind.


----------



## Blondiejay

Welcome Jojolouise, I wish you lots of luck!! How old are your children?

Sorry ladies, I've been a bit AWOL. I hope you are all well. I'm jealous you are all back at your pre pregnancy weight! I'm a stone over mine but I was underweight when I started, but I want to be back to how I was you know.
Darcy is doing really well, I can't believe how big she is getting. I'm going to get her weighed this week to see how big she really is. She is sleeping well at night, she finishes her last feed at about 11, wakes up at about 6ish, I get her out of the Moses basket at 8ish, give her a boob, fall asleep for an hour and a half, feed her the other boob, back asleep for an hour then up for a bottle!! Suits me!


----------



## Jojolouise

Hi blondiejay, and thanks to the welcome. 
I have 2 boys and 2 girls, my eldest Corey is 12, then I have Kian 6, Ebonie 5 and Anaya 4. 
It took me a while to fall pregnant with Kian (after a mc) and then it was like a bus in that I waited ages for one to turn up then 3 came at once. 
I have just lost all my baby weight from my last, and now are ttc lol.


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow such a short space between them, fair play!! Where are you from? I live in London, my oh is Irish.


----------



## Jojolouise

I live in Swindon so not that far from you really, my nan and grandfather are Irish, my hubby's grand farther is Irish as well lol. 
When my youngest was born I had a newborn a 13 month old and a 26 month old and of course an 8 year old. 
Tbh when you have 3 going to 4 ect is not that hard.


----------



## boxxey

welcome I have 4 kids as well 2 boys and 2 girls, Emma is 10, Jake is 8, Zach is almost 6 and Marlie-Jay is almost 4 and im due with another boy Domenic in 2 weeks


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome Jojolouise!

You and Christie are both super mamas! I applaud you both. I am still debating on whether to have 3 or 4 kids. I only want 4 kids because I love the idea of 2 boys 2 girls. I'll come to a decision once I have number 2.

Susi - Do you give Darcy a bottle of formula before bedtime? They are right around the same age but Zachary still cannot sleep through the night. Last night he went to bed at 11:30 and woke up at 3:30. Thats the latest he's gone in awhile. He usually averages 3 hours. I'm wondering what I am doing wrong...


----------



## Jojolouise

Aww thanks hello-kitty, I don't regard my self a super mum though, my kids are my world and love them more then anything. 
Hi Christie, how did you find your pregnancy with no 5 with having the other 4?
I'm a little worried about my 6 year old as he has a few disabilitys but I'm sure we will get through them. 

My children never slept through the night untill they were about 18 months, no matter what I did to get them to, I guess some children just don't sleep a lot, or when they are small there tummies are tiny and get hungry quicker. 
How old is your lo Hello_kitty?

Happy Mothers Day to you all. X


----------



## Blondiejay

Happy Mothers Day ladies! I'm still in bed feeding Darcy, just opened a lovely card and was given the Great British Bake Off cookbook. We have my mum, brother and his partner round this afternoon as my oh is making slow roasted pulled pork with pears. I've made a white chocolate and ginger cheesecake for dessert, yum!

Jojolouise, I live right by Heathrow Airport, so handy for our trips to Ireland!

Lily, I breastfeed first but not much comes these days and then give her 4oz then at night age gets 5oz. Each baby is different though. She is a bit of a nightmare with daytime naps.


----------



## Jojolouise

Blondiejay Your about 50 min drive away from me, I loved watching great British bake off, the new one starts in a few months I think. 
Even though I have Irish family I have never been, hubby has though quite a few times.


----------



## Blondiejay

I've just flicked through it, I would make everything that's in there. I'm never going to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight now! Haha

I love Ireland, the people are lovely, it's clean and they sure know how to have a great craic!
We are going back for Easter for a week and not telling his mum. I can't wait to see her face when we arrive at the house!


----------



## Jojolouise

Would love to go to Ireland will defo have to take the kids over there soon. 
We are going to Cornwall for a long weekend on Friday, my sil and nephews live down there.
We are staying in a caravan as sil has a cottage on a farm and its very cramped if 10 of us are in there.


----------



## boxxey

Jojolouise said:


> Aww thanks hello-kitty, I don't regard my self a
> super mum though, my kids are my world and love them more then anything.
> Hi Christie, how did you find your pregnancy with no 5 with having the other 4?
> I'm a little worried about my 6 year old as he has a few disabilitys but I'm sure we will get through them.
> 
> My children never slept through the night untill they were about 18 months, no matter what I did to get them to, I guess some children just don't sleep a lot, or when they are small there tummies are tiny and get hungry quicker.
> How old is your lo Hello_kitty?
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to you all. X

it isn't to bad my lack of sleep all stems from the pregnancy, my 8 yr old has Aspergers, ocd,adhd and gad so that takes its tole


----------



## Jojolouise

Aww hunni, my 6 year old has autism, hypotonia and DCD, he has nerolergy tomorrow and also has to go for blood tests (for celiac) and also has bad alergies and we have Epi pens for him. 
It can be hardwork and rewarding at the same time. 
Only 2 of my closest friends know about the vasectomy reversal, as I can not be bovered with "why you have 4" and "are you gonna cope" ect ect, we have no help from family apart from fil (he looks after the kids maybe once a month if that for a couple of hours). 
My hubby works as a postman, I stay at home as the amount of appiontments my son has ect, it would be hard to keep down a job.


----------



## Blondiejay

I've never been to Cornwall, although I would so love to. It looks beautiful.
Hope all goes well at the appointment tomorrow. 
You and Boxxey sound like Supermums!!


----------



## AC1987

Wow this thread is active again! :D

Welcome to the thread jojolouise!! good luck with ttcing :) I've heard it gets easier the more kids you have.. maybe its the routine who knows :haha:

My uncle and aunt were over this morning to meet cassidy so that was nice :D

darn mothers day isn't until may over here in the US. 
Not only that our time change is TODAY instead of when the uk's is. :growlmad:


----------



## Jojolouise

Aww I wish our clock went forward now, I hate dark nights although it is getting lighter but the clocks going forward is a sign summer is coming (if we get one). 
Had a nice day, hubby brought me breakfast in bed ( even though he is still in pain from his op bless him). 
I had some lovely presents, a necklace, a ring, a teddy, flowers and chocs so I've been major spoilt.


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow you have been spoilt!!

I've noticed it's getting lighter in the evenings, love it!


----------



## boxxey

we put our clocks a head an hour today as well, I feel like all I can do is sleep


----------



## AC1987

Tonight is hell so far :( LO crying non stop. She keeps trying to stand on her head in her bed and crying and crying I have NO idea what to do :nope: I've fed her twice, diaper change, gripe water, held her, tried to feed her a third time which she refused. Help??


----------



## Jojolouise

I hope your lo settled, is she teething? over Tired? got any signs of feeling poorly? It's hard when there little and can't tell us what's wrong.


----------



## AC1987

Well everytime we checked on her after about 5-10 mins crying we'd find her trying to stand on her head in the corner of her bed like in an arch with her legs almost standing. 
So maybe shes trying to learn how to crawl and its upsetting her? I'm totally confused!! But i do remember when she learned how to roll over she got really upset while learning that skill.


----------



## Jojolouise

Aww it sounds like she might be getting frustrated then, must be hard when you really want to do something but you can't, I sure she will get there in the end, I find girls are more impatient then boys lol. 
Did you manage any sleep?


----------



## AC1987

Yeah just woke up not feeeling rested.
But today shes been REALLY good with napping so I'm relaxing :haha: and dinner is made because its leftovers to overall its a good day :)


----------



## Jojolouise

Glad your having a better day, we had takeaway curry for tea, my 6 year old had hospital and had a ecg done, just waiting on a EEG, just hopeing there's no problems. 
I'm absulutly knakered now lol, nothing on telle as usual, what sort of telle do you watch?
Can't wait to have AF now (never thought I'd say that haha) so we can start ttc.


----------



## Blondiejay

Glad you're having a better day today Ashley.
I love a curry, my dad came to visit the other day so we went out for a curry. Darcy seemed to love it in the restaurant! 
Darcy has been a bit of a whinge bag today as she hasn't napped much at all. I'm hoping to her her weighed tomorrow, she hasn't been weighed for a few weeks and was 11lbs then.


----------



## Jojolouise

Its good that Darcey is loving the Restaurant esp at an early age bless, how much was she born?
It's soo cold here at the moment, colder then I expect in march.


----------



## AC1987

Looking forward to when it no longer freezes ovvernight so I can get started on my garden.
we bought our first baby gate... but guess what our walls are uneven so its not secure :wacko:


----------



## Blondiejay

Darcy was 7lb1oz when she was born. I tried to just breast feed her for the first 6 weeks but she had only put on 10oz in all that time so they advised me to bf then formula feed straight after. 
We are still in bed! She finished her last bottle at 11:15, woke at 6:30, had 1 boob, slept for 2 hours, then the other boob, slept for an hour and a half and now I'm giving her the bottle.


----------



## boxxey

hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Jojolouise

Hi girls, been a busy few days Kian (my 6 year old) had to have an ecg on Monday and we are now waiting for a EEG to be done. 
We have to take h to the hospital this afternoon to have a blood test ( really not looking forward to that). 
How are you all doing? Boxxey not long for you know, how are you feeling?
Blondiejay how is Darcey now? Have you had anymore trouble with night time?
AC1987 stair gates are a nightmare, I have never found any that fit on stairs the way they should.


----------



## AC1987

Apparently the gate said not to be used on stairs so I'm using it just to block the entry from the living room to kitchen and it works there. Trying to think of how I can keep her from getting at the tv, well I do plan on telling her no but right now I would be saying potato as she doesn't get what I'm telling her just yet. :wacko:
Not sure if its me, but its ALOT harder having your own baby then babysitting someone elses :haha: 
And to think I can't wait to be pregnant again LOL!!! Maybe because on the whole my pregnancy went really well and the labour & delivery was a good experience too. Also I miss holding a newborn. Cassidy refuses to be cuddled now :p she shoves away from me as if shes saying let me gooooo!!


----------



## boxxey

hopefully soon, I went in this morning thought I was in labor, got sent home as they say it could be just the beginning stages im so tired


----------



## AC1987

2 weeks til your due date christi!! :winkwink: but I'm sure you're so very anxious to have this pregnancy over with.


Gahhh I'm so annoyed!! None of my family or friends want to come see me :( Like I take my vacation time to see THEM you'd think they'd return the favour. Nope. :cry:


----------



## boxxey

12 days he will be here soon just getting anxious, my family is over an hr away and want me to pack up 4 kids to see them but no one will come see me, now I get we will come once baby is born, grrrrrrr so upsetting


----------



## AC1987

awww that sucks :( an hour isn't even that far for your family to come!! My family is 13 hours drive away. So I know its not easy for them to visit. it just bugs me how the whole time i've been here the only time they came is for my wedding and then when cassidy was first born.. now its like they have no incentive to come.

I've been playing around with my tomato seedlings this morning. 
Lately Cassidy has been mostly happy... you know whats funny when she was younger and she spit up I'd right away change her, now its like I can't be bothered so I just wipe it up off her outfit :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

I'm the same Ashley, I think it's ok, she would scream of she was uncomfortable!
Darcy slept 8 hours again last night, I gave her a boob and she slept for another 2 hours. I've decided I'm only going to breastfeed first thing in the morning and last thing at night then give her her bottle after as usual. I'm currently leaking loads as I type, haha.
Darcy is so much fun at the moment, she constantly want to sit up and see what's going on bless her. We got her a door bouncer but she didn't like it too much. She is still a lote young for it as she can't sit up herself and her head is a still a little floppy.
Boxxey, how are you getting on? Any niggles?


----------



## boxxey

lost more of my plug have been all week get some painful contractions but no pattern, my feet and legs are sooooo swollen its terrible, my lower back is awful


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww Hun, that's no fun at all. I didn't lose my plug until my waters went at the hospital.


----------



## AC1987

I remember when I lost my plug it was a day before I went into active labour, but I read you can lose your plug up to two weeks before giving birth so I didn't really pay attention.

So I had plans to make bailey filled cupcakes for St Patricks day, only didn't get around to getting the ingredients booo!!


----------



## josephine3

oh yeah ashley i dont change her outfit when she sicks up, just wipe it off lol


----------



## AC1987

So tonight was the first night we left Cassidy with my in laws, well to put her to bed as we were going out to a friends party. 
At first I wanted to wait to go til after we got cassidy to bed, but that got shot down by both my dh and in laws grrr. So I said fine we can leave a little earlier.
Anyways we get home and I ask my MIL how she was and her responce "Oh fine fine we kept her up til 7(btw her bedtime is 630) and she made a few noises but went to bed" which im thinking mmhmm but ok. so then I go in the room and I hear her telling my DH "She kept crying and crying and wouldnt stop so we made her a bottle(I already had MORE then enough milk for her in the fridge)but she didnt want it so we left it in the fridge, give it to her later tonight(uhh no way, as they have horrible food preparation skills)."
So my hubby comes into the room and is like "Apparently Cassidy had a nightmare" so im like "Oh thats funny I was told she was fine" 
Then hes all like "They made her a bottle so you can give it to her later" and I'm like "I'll feed her if she needs to be fed" 

So I'll probably dump it tomorrow. My MIL was pissed that I didn't give her the "baby food" she made for cassidy, but I just have this thing with the way she prepares food. Like I'm picky on how food is prepared. First I personally am waiting til Cassidy is about 9 months before feeding her meat, but MIL cooks vegetables with meat, either the night before or in the morning and its sitting out room temparature, and then in the afternoon she expects me to feed it to her. :wacko: so she took over feeding cassidy this afternoon and is like "Poor baby you coulda had chicken and my food, but you're getting this" while she looks with disgust at the food I had brought for cassidy.

GAH in laws. :dohh:


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy St. Patrick's day ladies from Zachary!





How is everyone doing? I have been so busy with Zachary and studying for my exam. I brought lo to my mom's house today for a visit, and she pointed out how the sides of his head is flat and that he needs to lay on the back of his head more. I guess I need to change that now before he gets any bigger. I dont want to ruin the shape of his head. I havent read much of the older posts but I think Christie still hasnt given birth yet. Only a few more days Christie! This little guy is stubborn isnt he?


----------



## boxxey

still no baby i go to the dr on Tuesday i am very swollen all over so im hoping he will induce me


----------



## AC1987

awww still no baby?

zachary is so cute!! omg what a cute outfit :)


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, Sunday starts month 3 of my BCPs and then after that....no more BCPs!! :happydance: My family keeps telling me that they think I would conceive not long after I stop taking BCPs which I hope is true. By the time I stop taking the pills..I should be with DH and we should be settled in our new place at his permanent duty station. He doesn't know where he would be stationed as of right now so we are just waiting. Next month, he graduates from his "A" school so Im excited. Ummm about ttc wise.. I don't know what cd I am on currently but I have been having on and off spotting so Im pretty sure AF is on her way soon enough. Which will mean my AF is regulated because AF will show the 4th week of the BCPs like it suppose to. So looks like I will be going back to a 28 day cycle...well fxed I am. So thats my update.


----------



## AC1987

Awww yaayy patrice!! good luck ttc!! :D how exciting I bet you cant wait to see your DH again :)


----------



## boxxey

so went to the drs today, if baby isnt here by fri im being induced at 8am friday morning due to high blood pressure and lits of swelling


----------



## AC1987

Ooohh thats tomorrow!1 How exciting! :D

AHhhh!! Cassidy has learned how to scoot forward now.. not quite crawl but boy can she get to somewhere she wants to go. :o And now EVERYTHING is going into the mouth. Constantly having to watch her as she picks dirt off the floor to eat yuck!! And lately has been trying to suck on my slippers ewww!

I'm dying to ttc again!! grrr! But we still haven't talked with our insurance agent.. so I might see if I can get my DH to agree that we'll try for another once Cassidy hits one years old :)


----------



## boxxey

im getting nervous that when I get there they will tell me they are to busy and send me home, I just want this to be over I cant handle the pain anymore


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - I cant wait to conceive again either! I would do it right this moment, but I really want to wait til next so since dh and I are planning a big trip with Zachary so he can visit his grandparents. Our trip would be doomed if I were to have a newborn or heavily pregnant. I wish I have a girl next! All the beautiful clothes!

Christie - Still no baby yet? You are due in 4 days, this baby sure is stubborn. He loves it in there, but I can imagine how painful it is. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## josephine3

Oohh wow good luck for the induction tomorrow boxxey! I was just thinking i must have missed the birth announcement!


----------



## boxxey

no no he is still in there hanging on till the last moment lol, but I will post as soon as he is born and as soon as I am home


----------



## AC1987

With my next baby I would be happy either way for boy or girl :D I know with this one I was really hoping for a girl :haha:

Christie good luck today!! :D


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck Boxxey!!!

I had my first melt down today since Darcy was tiny. We were at my friends babies 1sr bday party. Darcy wouldn't stop crying as if she was in such pain, nothing I was doing was calming her down and seeing her so distressed really upset me. My friend took her,handed me a glass of wine and told me to have time out. Within minutes she was fast asleep!! She had a snooze and was the life and soul of the party after!


----------



## AC1987

awwww :( Its upsetting when LO's are crying alot isn't it? I remember when we had to go to a christmas party back in Dec, and I already said that it was too late of night for cassidy because she was on a schedule alraedy but no one would listen because they wanted to see her, she cried SO loudly when we got there. My MIL was like "I'm gonna go sit out in the car with her" (it was below freezing) so I'm like no and when I was finally allowed to take her again (everyone else wanted to see if they could calm her down :p) I was allowed to and what she wanted was just to be left alone on the couch then she dozed a bit. 

Now I always plan around her schedule because I dont want that to happen again. 

But I'm glad someone could help out!! :thumbup:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley and Susi - That has happened to me before! No fun at all. I was at my mom's house for Christmas, 12 days after he got discharged for the hospital (it wasnt even his due date yet). He got extremely frustrated and irritated due to too much handling. We all thought he was hungry, especially my mom. He kept crying no matter how much I fed him. My mom started to act alarmed, which was not helpful. She kept saying how I'm not producing enough milk and that I should pump instead of feeding from the breast. It was chaotic. Turns out as soon as we left, and he was snug and warm in the car he fell asleep immediately. Sometimes babies are just overly tired and other people cant take their hands off of em. We have to go pick up my mom's family in a couple of days at the airport and have to leave at 7:30 am. Poor baby.

On a side note - I HAVE to make Zachary take his bottles again! He was completely on bottles in the hospital, so I know he knows how to work a bottle. His pediatrician says its a preference thing, but I need to give him a bottle once in awhile. I cant stay home with him all the time! Especially when I am planning to wean him from the breast someday. I tried pumping the other day and was so happy that to get 5 oz. He ended up refusing the bottle and my milk was wasted. Ughhhh! I'm gonna wait til he gets really hungry next time and then give him the bottle.


----------



## boxxey

hello all
Domenic Charles Glenn Radke was born @ 948pm March 22 was put to sleep to have him, i was pushing he got stuck his heart rate dropped, he is a healthy 10 pound baby and is 22 inches long, i will post more when im not so sore


----------



## AC1987

awww congrats christie!!! :D :happydance:

Lily, you dont hafta throw it all.. Just put maybe just one ounce in a bottle the rest freeze or put in the fridge. Then squeeze the nipple so theres a little milk on it and just let him taste it and see how he does. I know its hard to get them on the bottle when they're used to bfing.


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Christie! Cant wait to see pics!

Ashley, somehow I keep assuming that he will take the full bottle, thus I dont save any. Yesterday I expressed another 5 oz and he took only 3 oz, thats cuz he was super hungry and dh taught me a trick he learned from a customer. He told me to lay in the same position as if I was breastfeeding him and give him the bottle that way. It did work, he thought it was my boob and gulped down 2 oz until he suddenly realized it was the bottle. I now have 2 oz left over and he only took a few sips. He's super hungry right now so I'm gonna try my luck


----------



## AC1987

Ahh.. now what happens if someone else tries to give him the bottle? Or will he have a meltdown?


----------



## hello_kitty

My husband tried giving him the bottle a few times and he take a few sucks and then tries to push it out with his tongue. Or sometimes he would move around a lot. Either way, not making any progress. Its very inconvenient sometimes when we are in public and I have to find a secure place to feed him. I hope he will get used to the bottle again, because we are planning a road trip soon and I certainly dont want to pull my boob out when we are sightseeing with tons of people around. My husband says too much of something is not good. We were stressing on breastfeeding because he was a preemie and we were afraid that he would never learn to breastfeed, now he's too used to breastfeeding that he hates his bottles. Sooo frustrating!


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulation Christie, can't wait to her about it all. Hope you are both well.

Sorry to hear you're having a hard time feeding Lily. I'm not sure what to suggest as Darcy has both. She took the bottle straight away as the poor thing had been starving where I wasn't producing enough milk. &#128532;

We are taking Darcy to Ireland on Tuesday by plane. I really hope she will be ok on the plane, it's a short journey so I'm sure she will be fine. Fingers crossed! We are surprising my oh's mum, I can't wait to see her face!


----------



## boxxey

i will post all the details with a pic when i get home, i cant leave yet i may be able to tomorrow, i was put to sleep go have him ojt so i have idea weny in between 920pm-1230pm,


----------



## Blondiejay

You're in great hands I'm sure Hun. Sorry you were put to sleep to have him. Get some rest and let us know how you're getting on when you're ready.


----------



## boxxey

i must have been falling asleep writing that lol darn cell phones, it was meant to say i dont remember fr 930-1230 he was born at 948 i seen him at 1 it was rough, i tried to push him out but he was just too big


----------



## josephine3

Congratulations boxxey wow what a big baby! No wonder he got stuck! Sorry u had to miss the delivery. Hope u will both be home and safe together soon. X


----------



## josephine3

Oh also Lily - i kno its not the best but u might want to try him on formula in the bottle. My lo wouldnt take ebm in a bottle for months. When i finally got her to take a bottle i thought great, when im ready i can introduce formula. No so. Now im having to go thru it all again trying to get her to take formula and wish id introduced it much earlier.


----------



## hello_kitty

Josephine - I also tried formula a few times when I wasnt able to pump. It is much worse. He wouldnt take it at all. He'd make this disgusting face and try to push it out. One time I was so frustrated, I forced it on him. I wouldnt let him push it out and he threw up. Just thinking about it gives me a headache. One time he was really hungry and I gave the bottle to him and he was able to take like half an oz. Afterwards he stopped and looked at me as if saying "okay, now give me the stuff that I want". I swear he is soo spoiled :cry:


----------



## AC1987

Awww.. I dont know why they say to wait so long before introducing bottles if you're bfing.. most babies i know would rather have boob then a bottle :haha:

So friday I leave for Canada with my DH and LO to see my family I'm SO excited!! :D 
And on a happier note my dh and I FINALLY dtd :haha: tmi I know but its been AGES like probably a year :wacko: the bad part is we forgot to use protection. But I think I'm safe.. atleast I hope I am :haha:


----------



## boxxey

hey ladies 

so I am finally home, I went in on Friday at 8am and was giving cervidil at 1030am I was 2cms, dr came at 245pm and I was 4 cms and he broke my water, at 5pm I was asking for an epiderial as I was contracting one right after the other and was 6cms, at 730 I was fully and pushing and baby's heart rate was dropping down to 50bpm, I could hear it and was telling the doc enough that I cant push the baby out he is to big, I was was prepped and taken to the OR I remember nothing from 930pm-1245am. It was rough, Domenic Charles Glenn Radke was born at 948pm on March 22 he was 10lbs 2 ozs and 22 inches long, his head and shoulders were stuck and that is why he couldn't come out, I was put to sleep to have him so I didn't meet him till 1am but my gosh I cried like a baby when I finally got to meet him


----------



## AC1987

awwww hes so squishy and cute!! :thumbup:


----------



## boxxey

hes a chunky monkey lol


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi everyone! How are you all? Sorry I've been away for a while. Being on the pill, planning our wedding and just generally living stopped me. 

So how is everyone doing?!?! Congrats to all those who had babies and found out they are pregnant! I've not had chance to look back yet but I'll make through it :-D 

so I've been on the pill for the past 3 months and I've had two regular periods (finally!) this month I'm late by a couple of weeks. The other half is telling me to take a preg test but I think he's just being optimistic. We'll see. If it doesn't turn up in the next 2 weeks I'll do it to check. We have been discussing going back to trying to be honest but I don't think the drs will let me come off the pill yet. I've been trying hard to lose weight and I've lost nearly 2 stone since Christmas so it's progressive. I've also taken steps to get a qualification to become a teaching assistant....I'll have everything I've wanted in my life apart from the baby but I'm sure it will happen one day.

Anyway I've rambled a lot. Sorry! It's good to let it out. Lol. 

Xoxo


----------



## AC1987

wb katie!! :D

Good to hear from you! I'm doing alright. Wanting to be pregnant again :wacko: LOL! sending pregnant vibes your way :)


----------



## josephine3

Awww katie great to hear from u! Wow 2 stone since xmas that is amazing!
Boxxey hes such a lil chubster so cute! How are u finding juggling a new baby with ur kids?

Ashley, yeah right u 'forgot' to use protection :haha: whatever lol..
Congrats on dtd tho! I think we've only done it about 5 times this past year too!

Had an exhausting day. Took georgia swimming this morning, where she screamed bloody murder the whole time i was undresing / dressing her, followed by drinks at the pub where she had her milk and lunch.. Then when we're just leaving my oh's sister rings and announces she is coming to visit us in like half an hr with her oh and 2 kids in tow. Great.(his whole family turn up unnanounced it annoys me but anyway...) so then poor georgia wants to chill and relax and wind down for the evening and everyone is trying to play with her, the house is a tip, trying to feed lo with a 1 and 3 yr old running about too...then auntie trying to play with her while eating causing flying food everywhere! Arrrghh. Its been a hectic day!


----------



## boxxey

hey, im still sore but getting there, so far the 5 kids havent all been home at the same time, my oldest 2 have been with there dad since Domenics birth, we will see on sunday what it will be like lol when they come home for the week


----------



## AC1987

Wow Jo sounds like it was crazy! I dont like guests who just drop in. 
:haha: Well I'm still gonna say we forgot, or he did but I wasnt gonna do any reminding :baby:


Christi, awww are your older kids excited to see the new baby?

AFM... heading up to Canada tonight :)


----------



## boxxey

they have met him twice, but r excited to be home, where in canada r u headed


----------



## josephine3

Boxxey is that 5 kids total? U must be mad lol.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

That sounds like a crazy day Jo! I hate ppl dropping in and we don't have a little one yet!!

Wow Boxxey! 5 Kids! I definitely admire you for that! :-D 

Yay Ashley! Hope Cassidy is good on the flight over :D

Update: last night...I asked the OH whether I should take the pill...and he said no! So I didn't. Can't believe i've stopped taking it! haha. Oh btw, did a preg test and it came up neg. Never miiind  

xoxox


----------



## AC1987

I think I'm gonna classify myself as NTNP :haha: though AF showed up for me. but thats ok cause in reality it'd be good for me not to be pregnant right now. :)

christi, I'm heading to Hamilton :haha: my parents live there.


----------



## boxxey

yes 5 kids, lol somedays i feel crazy my kids are, Emma 10, Jacob 8, Zachary 6,Marlie-Jay 4 and now baby Domenic


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Katie, 
Welcome back! 

My husband doesnt mind having another baby so we are not using any protection at all. I guess I will also categorize myself as NTNP, although I'd be happy not getting pregnant anytime soon. I think I will go buy another pregnancy test because I feel like throwing up after eating chicken teriyaki...which only happened when I was pregnant with Zachary...plus I feel some pulling (non painful) in my pelvis. I will buy those more expensive pregnancy tests this time.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies!

I took my husband to the airport this morning. His trip officially begins today! We will be separated for 4 weeks. I dont know how I will be able to survive those 4 weeks. I tried occupying myself, but I still miss him badly. This is our first night being away from each other. Ever since we got married, we have never been away from each other. Gosh, I miss him so much and cant wait for him to get to his destination to call me. I have to wait another 9 hours or so.


----------



## AC1987

awww its so hard being seperated :( I remember when my DH went on a trip in dec... those days felt the longest, can't imagine it having to be 4 weeks!! I think I'd be like take me with you! though thats hard now with a LO.

I'm enjoying my vacation, its half over now :(


----------



## boxxey

im from near ottawa


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi everyone, hope you're all well. Welcome back Katie.

We've just for back from being over in Ireland for a week introducing Darcy to family and friends. She has been an absolute angel, being passed around from one person to the next, sleeping in different places and she was just brilliant on the plane too. 
She even did her first giggle! Also, she had a growth spurt while we were away, everything I packed is now a little too small! Need to go shopping, which I don't mind at all! 
Christie, how's that baby of yours doing?


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi - Glad you had a fun trip. How much does Darcy weigh now?

I finally put Zachary to sleep. I hope he naps for awhile so I can get something to eat. Zachary and I manage the first night without dh just fine. I was a little lonely but I think it will be better tonight. The first night is usually the hardest. Zachary is also growing out of his 0-3 months clothes, especially his onesie. We are beginning to stack up on 3-6 months clothing now.


----------



## boxxey

Domenic is doing good, just trying to get on track with his feedings, as a 10 pound baby seems so much harder to feed then a smaller one, I am starting to feel better after the c section but not up to par


----------



## hello_kitty

Christie - If you can, it would be lovely if we could see an updated pic of Domenic. Glad you are doing better.

I feel like my husband has forgotten all about us. He's busy having fun. The only time he called me was when he got out of the airport. It was just a brief 2 minute call to tell me he got there safely. I am so envious of him. Before he left, he got emotional saying he would miss us, especially Zachary, and that he wouldnt enjoy his trip as much. Well, seems like he is enjoying it now, since he hasnt called, and its currently 12:29 pm over there. Everyone got their vacation this year. My mom's family just went back to our homeland for 3 weeks, after she came back my husband left 3 days afterwards. I asked my husband if he would mind if I went back to our homeland by myself without Zachary, and he said he wouldnt mind but thats not possible since has to work. Why am I always the one to make sacrifices? Anyways, it was just a thought. I would NEVER leave my baby!


----------



## boxxey

here is a picture of Domenic from Sunday, he was 9 days old in the picture


----------



## hello_kitty

Christie - He is so adorable. Look at those cheeks! Is he giving you any difficulty at night?

I started working today. I have an over the phone, at home job so it makes it a lot easier. Zachary is sleeping next door. I am logged on until 12:30 pm (2 hours from now) so hopefully he can sleep close to that time, or at least he can occupy himself and not cry. Its been a good 5 months since I have been off work and the first day back feels a little overwhelming. Gotta do it though since we can use the extra money. Do any of you ladies work? If so have you gone back or plan or going back?


----------



## boxxey

he seems to be up more at night then during the day, I had to cut back on how much he eats at once and start feeding him less at a feeding but feed every 2-3 hrs instead of every 4 hrs as he was vomiting to much, so now he only spits up a little


----------



## hello_kitty

My little guy was the same. He was a night owl! Are you breastfeeding him or formula feeding? How much is he eating? My son was 2 months early, but around his due date he ate 3 oz every 3 hours. That was when he would still take the bottle, and I expressed milk for him. Now he would only do breast so its hard to keep track.


----------



## boxxey

I was doing both, then just breastfeeding but he was eating every 45 mins and I wasn't sleeping and with 5 kids sleep is a must. I also had really low iron my hemoglobin was 68 and it seemed like every time I nursed him I would turn pale and get really week. So now im just formula feeding and I am feeding him 2.5-3 ozs every 3-4 hours, and he is now 12 days old


----------



## hello_kitty

wow its been 12 days already...time sure flies. I wish I knew how much my baby is eating...I would pump in a bottle but he wouldnt take it.

I am beyond exhausted. I'm taking an online math class and class just started on 4/1. Today is 4/4 and the teacher expects us to complete 37 problems. I mean seriously, she should give us a week since we have other classes. Usually the first week should be an introductory week. I got almost half finished and now calling it quits since I am seriously tired. Oh well, Im just going to lose the 10 pts and work on next week's problems instead. I've been neglecting Zachary the whole day cuz I was too busy trying to complete the problems. 

I finally got to chat with my husband today. We even skyped to he could see me and Zachary. We spent 2 hours chatting. It was nice. Cant wait for him to be back.


----------



## boxxey

i love math but 37 seems like alot, Domenic is over 11lbs already thats one pound gained from his birth weight, he was 9lbs 10 ozs 2 weeks ago when discharged from the hospital


----------



## hello_kitty

He's a big guy! Did he skip the newborn clothes? Zachary turned 5 months yesterday (3 months adjusted) and he is still fitting in some 0-3 clothing.

I really cant wait until my period comes back. I've been having back pain and pain in my right ovary. Once again, I'm wondering if I am pregnant, but I am too lazy to go buy a pregnancy test. There's only me and Zachary and I dont want to bring him out in this awful weather just to go buy a pregnancy test. For once I wish my period would return so that I can rule out pregnancy each month instead of having to go buy a pregnancy test.


----------



## boxxey

yeah newborn diapers didn't fit he was right in size one and same with the clothing a lot of his newborn stuff didn't fit


----------



## AC1987

Hi guys! On my way back home. I'm sad my vacation is over :( It wasn't long enough! No idea when I'll get to go back to see them.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - did you go to Canada? How was it? How did Cassidy do? I'm also planning to go to Canada this summer, but wanted to know if its worth the trip.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

It's always sad when the hols are over but it gives you something to look forward to for your next hol!

Update: Well I had loadsa stringy CM tuesday/wednesday. We dtd on wed night (I think it's prob too late tho-we did dtd on Monday night but didn't finish cos of various reasons). I'm now experiencing creamy CM, my lower back aches and my womb area feels as tho it is trying to stretch but it can't -like a stitch? I don't know. 

What do you ladies think? I feel different but I can't help but think that i'm being stupid and I've got no chance! :-S

xox


----------



## hello_kitty

Katie - I recall having quite a bit of stringy cm when I was pregnant with Zachary. That was one of the first symptoms that got me to test. With that being said, I think you should just do a pregnancy test to be sure.

The weather is horrible over here and I am stuck doing hw. So much homework, I think I'm gonna die! Tomorrow marks the end of the first week that my dh has been gone. Zachary has been napping for at least an hour. The weather has been so bad lately that I havent gone out for grocery shopping. As a result, I am just eating whatever I can find in the house.


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

What course are you doing kitty?  just think it will all be worth it in the end!


----------



## boxxey

here is Domenic on Sat he was 2 weeks old :) my wee man


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Aw boxey he is adorable! ! :-D


----------



## AC1987

2 weeks already!? wow hes grown so fast.. has it really been that long? :haha:

The drive was LONG if it was just us it wouldn't be that bad but with a baby who gets tired of sitting its hard. 

I'm hoping we can do it again but it'll be fall atleast... hopefully not all the way til next year though.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - you drove? How long did it take? 

Christie - He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## AC1987

12-13 hours... but on the way up we split it up 5 hours first evening, then 8ish the next, going down it was more 7ish the first day and then 6 the next. 

My DH is away for the next couple days on a business trip :( lonely!! I miss my family.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - At least he's only away for a few days. My husband wont be home for another 2.5 weeks. How often did you stop with Cassidy? Also did you and Cassidy carry a passport to enter Canada? I really wanna go next month but unsure of what documents I need to bring along to pass the border. Its only a 6 hour drive from where we live.

Zachary finally fits nicely into his 3-6 month clothing. He can still fit into some 0-3 month clothing, but most of it I will need to store away. For some reason, he's able to fit nicely into shirts but the pants are saggy on him. The length of the pants is good too, but he just doesnt have the width to prevent the pants from sagging. I wonder how I can fatten him up. He weighs 14 lbs now.

I also just found out that my older sister is pregnant again with her 5th child...which I feel is ridiculous. She is 32 but is still living the wild life. She parties a lot...and I mean A LOT, and always leave the kids with their grandma. She doesnt even take good care of them, their clothes is always messy, and they always get hurt from horsing around but she doesnt care. To be honest, I dont think she is that motherly, but she keeps popping them out. I hope she will consider stopping from having more children when this one comes along.


----------



## AC1987

If you're in the US and its by ground travel you just need a birth certificate, if its by flying you'll need a passport, yeah we looked into that because I figured getting a passport for a baby is kinda crazy since they expire so quickly!

We didn't stop nearly as much as we should have!! So I think that was part of Cassidys problem, but I think partly my DH just wanted to drive to get it over with, we stopped maybe 2-3 times.
Yeah Cassidy is like that with her clothes, I find with shirts shes usually in the bigger size, then pants smaller, and they never fit... perfectly hah

Aww that sucks about your sis! 

AFM... another warm day! I plan on picking some spinach from the garden and maybe some carrots :) 
I finally got to chat with my DH last night... at like 1030 at night.. I was so tired!!


----------



## boxxey

we r on our way to the childrens hospital with domenic, he lost a pound in 6 days we thought reflux but hes getting worse with vomitting and not pooping, hopfully we dont have stay over night to many days


----------



## AC1987

oh no christi!! :( how scary!! get well dominic!


----------



## Blondiejay

I hope Domenic is ok, let us know.
I hope you are all well. 
Darcy is doing well although the 7/8 hour sleeps are out the window &#128542; Last night she was awake every hour! He kept spitting out her soother so I had to keep putting it back in. She then woke at 5 so I fed her, she then filled her nappy so I changed her and put her in her cot in her nursery. She lasted 2 hours with a couple of wake up...a record for her! 
She is just too big for her Moses basket and keeps hitting her head so we are putting her in her cot in her room over night tonight. My girls growing up!! 
I had her weighed yesterday, she is now 13lb 9oz at 18 weeks.


----------



## Blondiejay

Here's an updated photo of Darcy...
 



Attached Files:







149249_10151552945426774_405321817_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## boxxey

i will keep you all posted just in a room waiting for a pediatrition


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Ashley. 

Christie - hope Dominic will be ok.

Susi - She is growing up so fast! Zachary weighs 14 pounds even and he is 5 months and 1 week old. I have to keep reminding myself that he was born 2 months early, otherwise I will keep thinking that he is small for his age.

I will be going to pick up a yorkie poo today. I orginally had 2 dogs, one of them out of nowhere became aggressive. He kept attacking my other dog in the middle of the night. My dog is scared of him. So I had to end up rehoming him. My remaining dog got sad so I'm getting him another friend. The new dog is only 6 months old.


----------



## Blondiejay

and another....
 



Attached Files:







522664_10152591240760411_424729489_n.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi - aww she is soo cute. Is she getting in the habit of sucking her thumb now? Zachary is doing the same, I used to thought he was hungry, but then figured out that couldnt be the case since he always has it in his mouth, even after feeding.


----------



## Blondiejay

One more...
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blondiejay

I hope everythings ok Boxxey.

Aww, you'll have to post some photos of the new dog, sounds cute!! Darcy only sucks her thumb every now and then, although when she spits out her soother she wants that rather then suck her thumb. Such a pain!! She is licking/sucking everything at the moment!


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi - Actually, Zachary doesnt really suck his thumb, its more like he shoves his whole fist in his mouth. I will take some pics of "Biggie" (his name for now until we come up with another one) maybe in the next few days. He is a darling and not an excessive barker like my other dog.


----------



## boxxey

Domenic has pyloric stenosis

Pyloric stenosis describes a condition in newborn babies. Specifically, pyloric stenosis occurs when the muscle (pyloric muscle or pylorus) that allows food to move from the stomach into the small intestines enlarges. Enlargement of this muscle prevents food from moving easily from the stomach into the small intestine.

A baby with pyloric stenosis experiences gradually increased vomiting, which may eventually become projectile and lead to dehydration. Since the food the baby eats does not enter the small intestines there may not be enough nourishment for the developing infant.

Although the condition affects both boys and girls, boys are 4 times more likely to have this problem. The condition often begins around the second or third week of life but may start any time up to the age of 6 months. Frequent spitting up after feedings is the first clue to the condition. Later, spitting up develops into projectile vomiting: vomiting that is sudden and vigorous, and projects several feet away from the body.

we r just waiting to hear when surgery will be


----------



## boxxey

either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## hello_kitty

Christie - Aww poor guy! I hope everything will turn out ok!

I told my mom that I have to rehome one of my dogs and got another one. She and my other sibling started to guilt trip me saying that I am heartless. I mean seriously, what can I do when the dog starts to get aggressive? I dotn want to wake up in the middle of night to him attacking my other dog. Yes, I am sad that he has to go...but what else can be done?


----------



## Blondiejay

Thinking of you Christie. Hope all goes well.

Aww that sucks Lily, but of the dog is getting aggressive who knows it it would ever turn on little Zachary. Better to be safe than sorry I say. 

So last night was Darcy's first night in her room. She woke 4 times, the last time there was no soothing her at all so I ended up feeding her at 3:30, she slept for 3 hours straight after that which she never does in her cot. We have been so spoilt with her sleeping 7/8 hours straight these last few weeks! I want that backb


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi - I dont think Zachary will be sleeping by himself anytime soon. My husband used to be the one who insisted on putting him in the crib since day 1, I was the one who insisted otherwise. One time he was looking at his mobile and feel asleep in his crib (he woke up shortly after). I told dh to leave him there long as he's not crying, but dh picked him up from the crib and brought him into bed saying that he'll miss Zachary.


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww that's quite sweet!!! I really missed her when I first got into bed. It was tough having to go from room to room though.


----------



## AC1987

omg christi thats so scary about dominic!! I hope hes ok!! :( keep us posted!!

darcy is a doll!! wow shes a cutie!

dont feel bad lily I wouldnt want a dog that kept attacking either, and pay no attention to others!

Heres new pics of Cassidy!

On our trip while filling for gas I let her stand
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2013-04-07001175_zpse299b51e.jpg

In a dress her aunt gave her, only for the pic because its so impractical and she hated it on she kept yanking at it
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2013-04-11001007_zps54dff578.jpg

And I gave her saurkraut!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gIoab-3hqQ


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Ashley.

Cassidy has grown so much! Love her reaction to the food, bless her.


----------



## boxxey

he had his surgery at 10am and is doing well, start to introduce his formula back, hopefully we can go he tomorrow


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - Cassidy is growing up so fast and is such a cutie!
Christie - I'm so glad to hear that Dominic is doing well after surgery. Hope you can go home soon.

I rehomed my dog today. It was very sad, and I cried but its for the best. I am a little bit concerned about Zachary because he still doesnt know how to lift his head at 5 months. He is 3 months adjusted, but still, at 3 months he should know how to lift his head. I'm wondering if its my fault because I dont do tummy time with him.

I kinda regret naming my son Zachary in the first place now. For some reason, now my whole family is calling him "curry" and think its his name, although I told them so many times to stop calling him that. Its getting sooo annoying, although they wont stop. My sister was the one who started it all, and I had a go at her for it and she's like "who cares, freedom of speech, he can tell me he doesnt like it when he grows up". Ugghh I am so pissed and annoyed.


----------



## Blondiejay

Christie, so glad Domenic is ok and they are talking about him going home already. It must have been tough for you while he was having surgery. Do update us when you can.

Lily, it must have been sad letting your dog go but it is defo for the best. 
Darcy usually absolutely hates tummy time so we rarely do it, although yesterday she lasted 19 minutes without whinging. You've just got to get them to do it when they are in the right mood.
Regarding Zachary's name, don't let other people get you down about it. I think it's a lovely name, they seem to just be a bit childish that's all.

All's ok here, Darcy had her second night in her own room last night. She woke up 4 times and I had to feed her at 4:30. When she did wake up she would settle within around 5 minutes.


----------



## boxxey

hes back to eating 65mls and no projectile vomit, hes pooping finally after 4 days and hes peeing, he should be getting his IV tonight, im glad we caught this before it got worse, i just wanna go home :-D


----------



## Blondiejay

What a fantastic recovery.


----------



## josephine3

Gosh what a lot iv missed around here im sure i wasnt gone that long!

Boxxey what a scary time for u im so glad to hear the surgery went well it all seems to have happened so fast! I hope he has a speedy recovery. 
Darcy is so cute Susi!
Hope your new dogs get along ok hello kitty (sorry i forget ur name :dohh:) it must have been so sad to rehome your other one. Do u kno the new owner?

Hope everyone else is well too... wheres patrice at?


----------



## hello_kitty

I really feel like my husband forgot about us. Its been 5 days since he has contacted me, well 2. Two days ago he just sent a short email telling me to go ahead and buy the yorkie and that was it. He's just there on vacation, so he has no excuse to not contact me. Whats so hard about going out to a phone store and buying a sim so he can call us. I have no way of contacting him because as of right now he doesnt have a number for me to call, and prior to him leaving he forgot to give me his family's phone number. I feel so lonely at home. The only sounds I hear all day is Zachary's babbling and my dogs barking on occasion. I try to find things to occupy myself but its not enough for me to not think about my husband. I've been so lonely, and lovesick that I lost my appetite and it hasnt even been 2 weeks yet (sigh). The weather over here is so horrible so I am stuck at home with Zachary practically the whole day.


----------



## AC1987

Aww I hope dominic recovery time isnt much :) thats great he did well! How scary for you!

Lily, I know how annoying it is to have a DH who doesnt respond, he didnt even tell me what time his flight was or anything thurs night, I found out by reading his co workers fb status. Occassionaly I go through meltdowns and delete him from my cell phone cause I feel whats the point in having him there if he doesnt respond. As for social aspect, the only way that keeps me sane is my mom phoning me every few days and chatting with some friends online, because I dont know anyone here.


----------



## hello_kitty

I seriously think I'm going to have a meltdown! I'm trying to finish a 50 question quiz in my office and Zachary is crying on and off next door. The quiz and some other assignments for a different class is due 1 minute before midnight today. I havent even gotten a chance to walk my dogs yet. Gosh, I feel like pulling my hair out!


----------



## AC1987

awww :( do you know when your DH is coming home yet?

This past weekend we've been doing alot of gardening, getting it ready for our summer plants, also I'm planning out a flower garden in the front yard :D


----------



## josephine3

Aww hello kitty sorry your having a hard time without your oh. Sounds like you need to take a break and get out the house for a bit if u can..:hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

my dh is coming back in 2 weeks. I hate having so much hw. My new puppy is soo whiny! I need my dh to come home!


----------



## josephine3

Aww new puppies are hard work sound like U will have ur hands full!


----------



## AC1987

omg I've been SO busy in the garden and not even finished yet!! So far tomatos, bush green beans, green bell peppers, habernero peppers, pumpkin, grape, and blueberry are planted! Next will be corn, pole green beans and yellow summer squash. Oh and I picked up some herbs dill, parsley, coriander, and sage.... I havent even started on my flower garden haha!


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - it must be exciting to have your own garden! I wish I had one, but I dont think I would be able to maintain it. My husband and I got a flower during our honeymoon and attempted to plant it. Well, the most we saw from it was a few leaves and then it began to die...

My husband is coming back in 11 days! Sooo excited. Zachary is starting to make farting sounds with his mouth now, and although cute, he is drooling everywhere! He is also always sticking his finger in his mouth and sticking out his tongue.


----------



## AC1987

awww cute!!


OMG!!! a copperhead snake made its way into our house yesterday!! I didnt even KNOW about it til I was ready to go to bed and heard my hubby shouting.. I was thinking really he needs me to help him shut off the lights :haha: I come down and hes hiding in the kitchen asking where the broom was LOL! The snake wasn't too big about a foot long, I was more worried because its poisonous... but thankfully he was able to get it into an empty paint bucket which is now sitting outside... I think hes gonna kill the thing today.


----------



## josephine3

Scary snakes! I thought it was bad enuf when i had to chase a mouse round the kitchen! Aww dont kill it tho, isnt there some kind of animal control people u can call? Or release it somewhere safe?


----------



## josephine3

Ashley i try to gow vegetables too iv never had much success with anything other than tomatoes. Also i start out wel with great intentions planting seeds then when they all come up it takes me so long to get round to planting them out. Its so cold here anyway at the moment i havent even started this year yet. Its hard to find the time.


----------



## AC1987

I think planting time depends on where you live, we don't get that cold of a winter so ours is a little earlier. But when I lived in Canada we couldnt plant anything til after the last weekend of May.


Ugh! My DH is pissing me off at the moment..its like I'll try to vent to him.. and instead of agreeing or whatever he'll choose the other persons side. Or put make me feel like I'm dumb for thinking what I think.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
We have bought a 'grow your own veg set' which we will be planting soon. Last years didn't work except for the peas!
Ashley, I hate it when people do that. You just want some support.
How are everyone's little ones?
We moved Darcy into her own room just over a week ago. When she was in our room in her Moses basket she used to sleep right through the night for a good couple of months. Since moving she only slept through once, the worst night I had to go in 8 times to put her soother back in. She is also a rubbish napper. Exhausted! 
The next morning I messaged my oh's sister as she has a 10 month old who she has sleep trained and taken the soother away from. She did a lot of research so she was perfect to ask. So she has given me a technique to use which is AMAZING! Admittedly it's only the 3rd day but we saw results the first day.
For every nap and bedtime turn the telly off, read the same book, place baby in the cot and sing the same song every time (do not use this song any other time of the day), no making eye contact, give a little belly rub too, if baby cries sing the song until crying has finished, kiss goodnight and leave the room. If baby cries, time 3 minutes, if they are still crying, go in and sing the song until they stop crying, leave the room and repeat if you need to. We started this for the first nap of the morning the other day and she settled straight away, the next nap I had to go in 4 times then 2. However, that night she slept straight away for....10 hours straight!!!!! The next day I only had to go back in to sing to her twice for one nap. She went to sleep that night straight away but did wake up once at 4:30 but settled after me singing the song once. She woke at 7:30 but settled herself until 8:30.
This is all without her soother which I took away that first day of using this technique, she was so dependent on it which is why I am so amazed. She has taken to sucking her thumb which I don't mind at all. The song I have chosen is Mamas gonna buy you a mockingbird.
Anyway, sorry for the long post but I am just so happy that I've had a couple of decent sleeps!


----------



## AC1987

wow!! impressive.. I'm too scared to break cassidy of her soother.. I just don't wanna deal with meltdowns haha if I hadnt given it to her in the beginning then I wouldn't care. But shes SO attached to it.
So I'll probably try to once shes older...

Its gotten colder lately so I have been spending the day indoors doing housework haha


----------



## Blondiejay

She's been doing so well, we did have a few wobbles yesterday putting her down for naps but we think she's been hungry. We upped her bottles yesterday and she slept through all night again!

It's getting warmer here, I'm feeding Darcy at the moment with the sun shining through the window. It's going to be a lovely day. 
I've got a smear test tomorrow and hopefully having the coil fitted. We haven't dtd since the week she was due!!!


----------



## boxxey

hey ladies sorry I haven't been posting, just trying to get domenic back on track with his feedings after his surgery, he is doing so well now he is eating 4 ounces every 4 hrs and sometimes sleeps 6-7 hours and he has put on all the weight he lost and then some, when we left the hospital after his surgery he was 9lbs 5ounces which is low compared to the 10lbs 8 ounces he was 2 weeks prior, well now he is almost 11lbs and is going to be weighed next week I am posting some pics from the hospital and the last pic will be from yesterday, he looks so much healthier, I hope everyone is good and their little ones are happy and healthy


resting after his surgery

more resting 

his 2 holes from the surgery the big patch is where they went threw his belly button

this is the day before surgery when we found out what was wrong and about 15 mins after the put in the IV

this one is yesterday which is 10 days after surgery and he looks so much healthier


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww bless him, so pleased he is on the mend. It sounds like he is fighting fit!! He looks really well.


----------



## boxxey

hes chubby :)


----------



## skyraaa

Omg look at these gorgeous bubbas absolutely adorable how lucky r we :) afm we are doing well Lyla crawls, claps, waves says mum, dad and pulls herself up on furniture she's defo not gonna stay my baby for long I'm still breastfeeding her love it!! Hope u all ok x


----------



## AC1987

aww omg it always brings a tear to my eye seeing babies that are in the hospital. But I'm glad dominic is ok now!!

hayley welcome back!! awww your LO is doing more then mine, but I think its because mine doesnt get interaction with other babies and kids.
She rarely babbles and when she does its just "eehh" "ahhh" "ohhh" so far no mama or dada or even baba..

AFM not much going on at the moment.


----------



## Blondiejay

Welcome back Hayley! Sounds like lyla is growing up so quickly!

I had a smear and the coil fitted today, it really hurt me! We haven't dtd as I've wanted to have some birth control and I've been a bit scared. Since having it fitted earlier I've had period pains!! I still haven't had a period, although I've slowly been reducing the amount over been bfing. I'm now bfing every other day for the first feed before her bottle.


----------



## josephine3

Hey hayley nice to hear from u! Your lo sounds so advanced already! Gergia babbles a lot, she can do mama but not in context, no crawling or standing yet.

Boxxey so good to see Domenic looking so well.

Susi glad u are geting some sleep now and have found a plan that works its tough when sleep goes wrong! My lo used to be a terrible napper, only having half hr at ta time max. Then suddenly at about 7 and a half months, something just clicked and she now regularly naps for 2 hrs at a time. Its bliss! Hope Darcy does the same for u x


----------



## AC1987

aww great that georgia is napping well now!! :)

Cassidy has about a day or so a week where she naps awfully. But I'm learning to just try and cope with it as to try and fight her to nap :p

:dohh: men!! So my Dh asks me this morning if I have anything for lunch, I reply well no I don't, I'd hafta make something if I want to eat. So then he says that hes gonna go out to subway for lunch. So I'm like "Aww I haven't eaten there in a while" and he says "Oh want me to bring you something?" so I'm like sure I'll give you a msg later on what i want.. so then he says "Well.. on second thought I don't think I'll be able to get you anything you can just make yourself something" :wacko: wth... and then he just leaves. So now I'm wanting subway but cant have any :p I feel like having a little kid temper tantrum.


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh no what a tease Ashley!! Do you think he'll bring you back something anyway?

Darcy has been brilliant with this new routine. The last few nights she has been sleeping 9-10 hours straight and having 3 naps from 45 minutes to a couple of hours and going down without any fuss at all. It's been scorchio here today and she's been in a great mood, happy baby = happy mummy!!!


----------



## boxxey

Domenic is up every 3 hrs to eat 4-5 ounces in a 24 hr period unless he sleeps on my chest invwhich he will sleep 5-7 hrs im soooooo tired


----------



## AC1987

:haha: oh is it bad I miss those days with Cassidy? she HATES being held now. The only time she wants to be held is if shes hurt herself or nightmare aside from that she fights me to put her down.

Yeah my DH finally brought me subway but it wasn't until 730pm :p he came home from work and I guilted him into getting it for me. But he got to get one for himself too.

So I've currently freaked myself out. :nope: I was googling my condition of my nipple (tmi sorry!!) but I've been having problems since Cassidy was about 6 months. It randomly has become flakey and bleeds. Anyways according to google it could possibly be pagets disease. But I hope not!! I know I really should get it checked but I have like almost no time. and my DH is SO busy with work. Hes on another business trip sunday - tuesday. And then on another trip May 15th - sometime.
So its so hard for him to take time off work :S I dont know what to do.. and I dunno maybe i should mention it to him.


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. I have been busy. DH and I will soon reunite Monday :happydance: Also, I have continued the birth control until further notice. I had my u/s and I still have the ovarian cysts. DH has finally got his orders and we are moving to.........Whidbey Island, WA!!!!! So im excited!!!


----------



## AC1987

oh wow!! Thats gonna be a long move! :o I hope the move goes smoothly... aww that sucks how you still have the cysts :(


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Ashley..i hope the move goes smoothly too. The movers will pack everything for us and DH and I are going to take the flight to our new place and wait until everything arrives there to our new home. And I know it sucks that I still have the cysts but I believe that the birth control I am taking is slowly helping with the cysts. It has already shortened my cycles to 4 days and also is regulated to coming on the 4th week.


----------



## AC1987

Well thats good! So will you be finding a new doctor when you move to work with about your fertility and what not?

AFM.. I'm dying to be pregnant again. I dont know why but it is ALL that I can think of :( And everytime my DH says no the more I want to be. Maybe because my pregnancy went so well??
I'm so BLAH! it feels like I didn't get to enjoy my pregnancy as much as I could have. And now its almost 9 months ago since I my LO... im so whiney I'm sorry :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

I will find a doc there and continue to take the BCPs until we are ready to ttc once we are settled in.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies i feel a bit daft typing this but i have to tell someone lol..

My af is missing! Stupid as i am i didnt keep track of my cycles well since having lo but generally noticed they were much more regular and shorter. I have circled march tenth on the calendar for no reason i can think of other than that must be my last af. Im sure it was no later than the 25th so its been over a month easily.

The thing is we have hardly dtd at all, and used a condom every time. Only once has it been near me naked for about 10 secs before i said 'you kno u have to put something on it'. So it would be a bloody miracle if i was pregnant but i have had some weird twinges and feel sick often atm. Im also craving fizzy pop which i craved when i was pregnant. I feel like im about to come on my period for the past 2 weeks. Im so sure i cant be yet just cant shake the feeling. :shrug:

Maybe its stress fom worrying about this holiday without lo in a few weeks. 

Aaarrrgghh. Anyway Patrice good to hear from u hope the move goes well x


----------



## AC1987

I guess you could sneakily take a pregnancy test. but yeah I wouldn't know what to feel either if I were in your shoes. Mostly because I know my DH does NOT want me pregnant :haha:


AFM.. I'm sick. LO sick. Been a LONG week. Exhausted.


----------



## josephine3

Selfishly too i want to enjoy my holiday first without knowing! That sounds terrible i kno. I ha an opk lying around and only 1 line on that, i kno that doesnt mean for sure tho.


----------



## boxxey

hey ladies just wanted to let you all know that it has been 3 weeks since Dom had surgery and he was around 9lbs then. That's is almost 2 and half pounds lost in the week he was sick, last week he was 12 lbs :) he is sooooo big and hungry all the time it seems like im always feeding him, the pic I post is from Friday he is now 6 weeks old


----------



## josephine3

What a lovely chunky healthy lookin bubba boxxey!

Afm im still having symptoms i might have to get a test to stop myself worrying.

Ashley i think u have to remember that u may feel like this again after your next baby too lol. So maybe its better to space out the pregnancies a bit as if u have all your babies in one go... Then no babies left to look forward to!


----------



## AC1987

Yeah I know, i'm not even ready for another baby just yet, pregnancy sure, but a newborn.. not quite :haha:

what a LONG week, cassidy still sick, her sleeping is AWFUL. sunday - tuesday fell asleep midnight up at 6am. weds-now bedtime 9pm up at 6am. so of course shes SO grumpy all day long or wanting naps like 4-6pm, I seriously want to break her of it :( But i know they say let them sleep when they're sick. I'm just so exhausted right now.


----------



## boxxey

I hope Cassidy feels better soon


----------



## josephine3

Aww sorry to hear cassidy is sick. We are up at 6am every day tho so no sympathy there haha :


----------



## AC1987

:haha: oh me too but usually I don't hafta deal with a grumpy baby all day. Its harder with her so upset. She did a blood curdling scream this morning because she was so tired. :(


----------



## josephine3

Aww poor cassidy :( so i finally got my period its so strange i have such mixed feelings. Relief but a bit disappointed too! Something strange was definitely going on. Such a painful af too :(


----------



## AC1987

aww are you sad? I know if I thought I was pregnant then wasn't I'd be sad. Especially now that I'm dying to be pregnant :baby: They say that you forget how bad labour is.. but I still remember it and its not stopping me. The only thing that works for me is thinking about how I felt afterwards with the stitches now THAT was painful :haha:

Its a gorgeous day today!! Sunny at last!! and Cassidy slept at her normal time.. shes back on schedule!! so happy!! :haha::happydance: 
4 days til my sister and mom come for a visit. Cannot wait!


----------



## mzswizz

im still taking the BCPs. Going to continue to take them until DH and I are settled in and we can then decide when we are ready to ttc. My cycles have been regulated so that's a start. So now I have a 26 day cycle yay :happydance: DH is down here and he been here since Wednesday and I must say I couldn't be happier with him here :blush: I'm so happy and we are leaving to go to Oak Harbor, WA on Friday. So we only have like 2 days left here before we start our new life :thumbup: I'm happy because atleast I can get away from the MIL and all the drama and stress that everybody has been putting on me


----------



## AC1987

I just google mapped where that is patrice, looks like you're gonna be near victoria bc :D haha I've never been there though. Try to make a trip to the rockys if you can, they're breathtaking! :) Have a safe trip!! :D


AFM... dh sick now :( I'm better cassidy is almost better. 3 more days til I see my sis and mom woohoo! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Wow! Nearly had heart failure.. I asked DH to watch cassidy... I was hanging clothes out on the line, I come back in and shes got a box of advil I was like "Omg!! Do you know what she has?" and hes like "No.." then after I told him hes just like "Meh" GRRR!! :dohh: Thankfully she hasn't taken anything .. but omg. Now I'm scared hes gonna be leaving stuff down that she'll get into :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, I havent been on here for awhile, been browsing the other threads, plus its super sunny these past few weeks so I am enjoying the sunshine. How is everyone doing? I was just wondering when you ladies got your period again after having lo? Josephine, if I remember correctly yours came back 4 months pp. How about you Ashley? I actually miss having my period because at least I can tell if I am pregnant or not each month instead of playing the guessing game all the time. Zachary went to his 6 month check up yesterday and got his shots. This was the first time that he cried loudly. He's in the 50th percentile for his actual age (90th percentile for his adjusted age). His weight is right below yhe 10th percentile though, so he's long and lean. I wish he was a little chubbier.


----------



## Blondiejay

Crikey Ashley that must have been so scary. 

I got my period the day after I had the coil fitted 2 weeks ago. Darcy was 5 months old then. It only lasted about 3 days but I had really bad period pains. Still haven't dtd yet, I'm really scared!! I didn't want to until I had bc sorted. But when she was examining me and putting the coil in it really really hurt. I had stopped breastfeeding that week and she said breastfeeding actually dries you up down there. Eek!
Darcy has been great these last few weeks with the sleep training, every night she has slept 9+ hours straight. This week we even had a 12 and a half hour and 2 x 11 and a half hours with decent naps in the day too. And no soother either!!


----------



## AC1987

welcome back ladies!

I bled on and off from having LO like I'd go one week nothing then next spotting, I only maybe went 1 month without bleeding, nov I got my af back... so lets see that was 3 months post partum.. 

Its so annoying having AF back :( I'm SO moody with it, like unusually so, and everything agitates me and makes me miserable. 

Lately I've just been in a sour mood.


----------



## hello_kitty

Wow, I wonder whats wrong with me then. 6 months pp and no af. Im getting worried could it be something else besides pregnancy? I only had a little bit of spotting 8 weeks pp but that was it. I don't have health insurance at the moment so I guess I'll just keep taking pregnancy tests once in awhile. I took Zachary out to the hair salon today and gave him a buzz cut, my solution to his awkward bald spot.


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies hope we're all well. 
Patrice good to hear u and oh are happy as ever!
Ashley yeah i was a little sad but am ok now i think.
Im just soooo worried about leaving lo on tuesday. Im so so scared that the plane will crash and I'll never see her again. :( i no its irrational and unlikely but im so so scared i keep having little mini panic attacks about it. I just dont know how i will get on the plane. :(

me and oh fell out yesterday too. He really shouted at me too in front of lo which i really really dont like. He even woke her up shouting from her nap. :(


----------



## AC1987

aww Jo :( thats tough! Yea I know I find it hard even leaving my LO for just a day out.. all I do is think about it, and i half wonder if I shoulda brought her with me.

Booo to grumpy dhs/ohs!! 

I plan on not having our fights in front of our children too, little arguements sure but not a big fight or anything, as I find they just stress out kids.


----------



## AC1987

Blah. I'm so down... tomorrow is Mothers Day here in the US... and it feels like my DH isn't making me feel special one bit for being a mom. :( like I know I should really be happy I mean after all Cassidy is really my gift. But like I dunno I was hoping he woulda atleast gotten me a card on Cassidy's behalf or flowers, he NEVER gets me flowers :(... and I dont wanna hafta TELL him to get me anything I wish he'd just know to. Or like hes like "i bought you a gift" and its my sisters fave choc bar... not even mine :wacko: I mean I should be greatful, it just feels like he doesnt know me. gah im so whiney sorry!!


----------



## josephine3

You never kno ashley he might surprise u!i wasnt expecting anything but i got a big bunch of flowers and a card!

We both agree there shud be no shouting in front of lo, and he has promised not to do it again. He heard his parents fighting when he was little so knows how bad it can be.


----------



## AC1987

He surprised me with a card!! :) At the end of the day, I decided not to be too upset over it, I mean when Cassidy is older she will make me things :)


Aww yea,my parents used to have shouting matches too, sometimes they wouldn't even be that upset, they'd just want to yell, but it was still stressful at times.

I'm having an awesome visit with my sister and mom. :)


----------



## boxxey

i fit in my pre pregnancy clothes dom is almost 8 weeks


----------



## mzswizz

hey ladies..how is everyone?

AFM, im on cd25. Usually AF starts tomorrow. I have started spotting slightly for the past week on and off for the past week so im pretty sure its on its way :thumbup: I am still on the BCPs until DH and I are settled in our new place and can budget everything to see how muc money we will have left over so we can decide from there whether we can start trying now or wait until I start working and have more money saved before trying. Currently, we have to fill out the paperwork today for Base Housing and then Drew already has someone selling a car in his squadron..2009 Chevy for $8500 which is pretty good so that helps out a lot because we do need a vehicle especially for when I start working. I love it up here so far. I can see Canada's mountains from our location :cloud9: Its just lovely here. A great place to raise a family. Havent made any friends yet but plan on it.


----------



## boxxey

glad u guys r loving it


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Patrice glad to know that life is treating you nice! 

Yay Christie! How did you do it? I lost some weight after giving birth to lo, because I was breastfeeding, I guess it surprised my body the first week or so, so I lost 5 lbs 1 week pp. I lost 16 lbs total from my pre pregnancy weight when zachary was 2 months old. He's 6 months old now and I gained back 9 lbs of it. So saddd.

I kinda miss being pregnant now seeing everyone around me getting pregnant. I have to wait until next year though after our big trip out of the country. We decided to have our second child, take a break for 3-4 years so I can finish up with school and then have our 3rd and 4th after I graduate.


----------



## boxxey

I am actually down 25lbs in 8 weeks lol but he was 10 pounds, I am getting married Aug 3rd of this year so that is motivation, I also use the Isagenix program in which I have lost 5 pounds since Monday I want to loose 30 ore by the wedding and I guess having 5 kids makes me run around a lot lol


----------



## josephine3

Well my holiday is over and im on my way back to Georgia. :) i missed her so much! I cant wait to see her but she will be asleep when we get bac so will have to wait till morning.


----------



## hello_kitty

Christie,

What product of Isagenix are you using? I saw a few on there. I've been doing some cardio, about 20 minutes each time but I get so light headed afterwards.


----------



## boxxey

if u goto the 30 day weight loss system its that one you can goyo isagenix.com


----------



## hello_kitty

Do you know if its safe for breastfeeding?


----------



## boxxey

some of the stuff is like the shakes and the snacks, I will double check all the safe for breast feeding ones and let you know what they are, so you have an email address I can send you all the info too


----------



## AC1987

Ahh I'm so sad. My mom and sister left this morning to go back to Canada. :( 

Now I need to figure out what to do with myself before I have company again.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Christie! My email is [email protected]. Going to vegas next week so would like to lose some weight.


----------



## boxxey

kk ill research tomorrow and email u asap


----------



## AC1987

Jo, how was Georgia when you came back? I bet she was super happy to see you!! 

I'm excited! I have some young friends coming to stay with me in June :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Christie, 

In the meantime I bought the powdered shakes to supplement with my meals.

I seriously wonder how some men can be so useless when it comes to taking care of a child. They are so patient and put the frustration on us. Since my husband came back home from his vacation, I swear things havent been the same. I just cant quite put a finger on it. He always loses his temper with me. He complained about how I havent been working for the past few months and how we run out of money if I dont begin working. I work from home, so its quite an easy job I just need him to take care of Zachary while I'm working. I had a problem with waking up early to start work, but this morning I woke up when the alarm went off and started my 4 hour shift. Zachary started crying shortly after I logged on to work and I went out and made him a bottle.

Shortly after the bottle, Zachary started crying, and since I didnt have any calls at the moment and went to check on him, turns out he pooped. My husband told me to change him and I was about to when a had a call from my job and left the changing to him. My husband muttered something I think I heard "You never work when you should". I was busy for most of the time afterwards. 

He was finally able to soothe Zachary and both of them slept for about 2 hours while I did my job. At 11:20, right after a call ended Zachary started crying again. I thought my husband could handle it so after the call I went on the internet a little bit. He came into the office and gave me a smirk and was like "the baby's crying and you're in here typing on the internet? He's hungry" I was like "I just had a call that just ended!" Anyway, I ran over and breastfed him a little bit before I had another call.

I seriously dont understand why he cant get up off his ass and make the little guy a bottle. I do it all the freaking time and you dotn see me complaining. He doesnt even know how to make a bottle, he leaves everything up to me. He takes care of Zachary once in awhile, but not without complaining. He doesnt even know how to put the poor guy to sleep. No wonder Zachary clearly prefers me over him. He tries to deny that, but its so true. He tries to hold Zachary close to his chest but the guy resists and looks over at me. 

Anyway, my husband just pisses me off, and I think I am seriously, and no, I am not joking, starting to hate him. He doesnt believe me, but its the true. Sometimes I just want to break down in tears. If it werent for Zachary holding me back, I would 110% leave!


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow thats not good :(

Have you sat down and talked to him about your feelings?

But I agree that DH's are useless when it comes to taking care of babies, prehaps thats why woman have them and not men :haha: 

I find watching my LO hard enough on my own, I can't imagine having to work on top of that.


----------



## boxxey

https://www.isagenixhealth.net/isagenix-during-pregnancy-and-breastfeeding/


hello_kitty said:


> Thanks Christie,
> 
> In the meantime I bought the powdered shakes to supplement with my meals.
> 
> I seriously wonder how some men can be so useless when it comes to taking care of a child. They are so patient and put the frustration on us. Since my husband came back home from his vacation, I swear things havent been the same. I just cant quite put a finger on it. He always loses his temper with me. He complained about how I havent been working for the past few months and how we run out of money if I dont begin working. I work from home, so its quite an easy job I just need him to take care of Zachary while I'm working. I had a problem with waking up early to start work, but this morning I woke up when the alarm went off and started my 4 hour shift. Zachary started crying shortly after I logged on to work and I went out and made him a b
> 
> Shortly after the bottle, Zachary started crying, and since I didnt have any calls at the moment and went to check on him, turns out he pooped. My husband told me to change him and I was about to when a had a call from my job and left the changing to him. My husband muttered something I think I heard "You never work when you should". I was busy for most of the time afterwards.
> 
> He was finally able to soothe Zachary and both of them slept for about 2 hours while I did my job. At 11:20, right after a call ended Zachary started crying again. I thought my husband could handle it so after the call I went on the internet a little bit. He came into the office and gave me a smirk and was like "the baby's crying and you're in here typing on the internet? He's hungry" I was like "I just had a call that just ended!" Anyway, I ran over and breastfed him a little bit before I had another call.
> 
> I seriously dont understand why he cant get up off his ass and make the little guy a bottle. I do it all the freaking time and you dotn see me complaining. He doesnt even know how to make a bottle, he leaves everything up to me. He takes care of Zachary once in awhile, but not without complaining. He doesnt even know how to put the poor guy to sleep. No wonder Zachary clearly prefers me over him. He tries to deny that, but its so true. He tries to hold Zachary close to his chest but the guy resists and looks over at me.
> 
> Anyway, my husband just pisses me off, and I think I am seriously, and no, I am not joking, starting to hate him. He doesnt believe me, but its the true. Sometimes I just want to break down in tears. If it werent for Zachary holding me back, I would 110% leave!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Christie! That was very helpful!

Ashley, 

I tried talking to him productively but whenever I raise the topic he thinks I'm joking. The only time he takes me seriously is when we are arguing, but arguing is never a good thing since we always block each other's words out and go at each other full blast. He thinks I am the one who's causing all this trouble. He doesnt see us having a problem. He does stupid things, I swear. For example, we were given a whole bunch of preemie formula from friends and family after he was born. He ended up breastfeeding exclusively so we ended up not using them. I was going to resell them to get some money. It works fine for both parties, I get some extra money and the other mom gets affordable formula at a discount. Or I might just donate it to someone who is really in need. Well, he went to visit his family last month and had to run his mouth about the extra formula we have at home and how "good" the ingredients are. 

His cousin has a 9 (now 10) month old baby, and she was complaining about how the formula we have is the best and what they have over there is manufractured in France (which is the best they have over there) but is still not as good as what we have. She asked if we can give them to her since Zachary is not using it. First off, they are rich. They have a family business and their fortune is probably 10X more than what we have. They CAN afford the formula. Why not buy it off of ebay or somewhere else, and let us save our formula for someone who really needs it? The shipping cost is at least $80, if we ship it to them.

We had a mild argument about giving his cousin the formula. First off, the formula is for preemies. He argued and said that his nephew was 3 weeks early. Excuse me, but a baby that is born after 37 weeks is not considered a preemie. Plus, the baby is already 10 months old. What good would the formula do for him now? What if he doesnt get used to the formula? It would end up being a total waste. He DOESNT get my point!

There's just too many things that I could list but I'll stop here. Lets just say I hate him and divorce is not an option because I dont want my baby to grow up in a broken family. I read about how kids could be majorly affected if parents separate and I am not going to do it. I'd rather sacrifice my happiness for my baby.


----------



## AC1987

Men! :dohh:

You know what helps me sometimes? When I can't seem to get my words out right... I write a letter and give that to my DH so he can get where I'm coming from. And you don't even hafta do it while you're fighting, sometimes its better when hes calm so he can read it and pay attention. 
Let him know how you're hurting, I'm sure if he really loves you then he will feel bad and appologize, not saying he'll actually fix the problem.


----------



## hello_kitty

AC1987 said:


> Men! :dohh:
> 
> You know what helps me sometimes? When I can't seem to get my words out right... I write a letter and give that to my DH so he can get where I'm coming from. And you don't even hafta do it while you're fighting, sometimes its better when hes calm so he can read it and pay attention.
> Let him know how you're hurting, I'm sure if he really loves you then he will feel bad and appologize, not saying he'll actually fix the problem.

At least your husband will read your letter, I dont think my husband would even care. Even if he did, he would conclude that I am the one who's causing all the trouble. At least your husband lets you stay at home and watch the lo, while my husband has been complaining that I'm taken too much time off of work (sigh). He caught me writing this, and started yelling at me. He hates the truth! To be honest I used to have an ex boyfriend before him and I thought he was bad but turns out my husband is worse. I love Zachary to death, but sometimes I think if it werent for him I wouldnt be stuck in this situation. He always loses his temper. I paid his bills late and had 2 late charges and he started yelling at me and calling me names. He could've just ask me nicely if I could call into the center and request them to refund the late charges. IF that didnt work out, then he could start yelling at me or whatever. He always say that I am lazy. He think taking care of a baby is a piece of cake. I am only 23 years old, I still have a lonnnng road ahead of me...with this lunatic. So I have concluded, and remind myself CONSTANTLY that no more babies unless he changes significantly. I used to want to have a lot of babies, but to the right man...with the way things are right now, Zachary will do. At least it would be easier for me to walk out on him one day if the time comes. Gosh I just dont understand why he always feel like he has to scream everyone of his sentences when talking to me. I hate him so muchhh!


----------



## hello_kitty

So after our argument I told my husband to take the bus to work since I will be taking the car. I was very angry and didnt really mean it later. I came home 50 minutes before his work time and had I feeling he might've left. Well, he did. Now I feel all guilty about having him take the bus. I think Zachary and me will find a temporary place to stay for the night because I just feel akward around my husband and dont want to get into anymore fights.


----------



## AC1987

Aww :( You're right, I do have it pretty good at the moment, even though me and my DH do get into stupid little arguements mostly things are good.

I'm sorry its not really working out, but yelling at you won't solve anything. Maybe he'll realize this.. 
I hope you two can work it out. :flower:


----------



## josephine3

Aww sorry hello kitty :hugs: sorry dont really have any advice but sending u some love!
My oh always seems to blame me for everything too and also complains about me not working, even tho i start back in 2 weeks :dohh:


----------



## hello_kitty

I went to my sister's house last night before he got home from work and was gonna stay there for the night before he started blasting my phone when he realized we were gone. My sister forced us to go home and work things out. I guess we have made up but he still doesnt understand my point of view about the formula issue, and he LIED to me about his sister being pregnant. I dont know whats the point in lying to me that his sister is currently pregnant. She just got married a month ago, and I'm like "did she get pregnant before she got married?" and he's like "they might've gotten pregnant on their honeymoon" and I said "how do you know" him: "My brother called and told me". Just to prove he was lying I checked the call history of his cell phone and his brother never called him yesterday. Why does he feel the need to lie to me about such a trivial matter?


----------



## AC1987

Oh how odd for him to make that up that his sis is pregnant.. So how are things now?


AFM planning to do some lawnwork today.


----------



## josephine3

Glad u made some progress hello kitty - thats well weird about saying your sister pregnant tho - are u sure it wasnt a misunderstanding and he mayb meant they were trying? Why bother to make something up?


----------



## AC1987

Well I have been doing SO much gardening lately I'm sore hah Cassidy is growing up way too fast :( She says mama all the time and cruises along furniture. Started getting stranger anxiety too, when people talk to her she bawls her eyes out. Silly baby.


----------



## AC1987

Oh.. its my 2nd anniversary today! :D We didn't do anything.. mostly because I forget darn!! SO much going on in my head I can barely remember things. But I think we're gonna go out to eat in a few days.


----------



## AC1987

Wow this place is quiet!! 

Hope all you ladies are doing ok!

Lily how are things with you?

I can't believe Cassidy is 10 months now.. like really?! 2 months shy of 1 years old? crazy!

Grr I'm kinda annoyed tonight. This woman that I don't like called up my DH tonight. And like he knows I don't like her!! But shes like his bestfriend, though she treats me horribly.:wacko: So its not like I can tell him to stop talking to her or anything. Yet at the same time I'm so pissed that they talk like ALL the time.


----------



## boxxey

we r good Dom is 11 weeks old and weighs over 14 lbs 
oh i would be mad at dh if i were in your shoes


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
I'd be the same Ashley!
Darcy is doing great, she is now 6 months old, eating solids and sleeping 10/11 hours a night. 
We are having a welcoming party for her on Saturday with around 40 of our friends and family. My oh's family are flying over from Ireland for it. Darcy will get to meet her cousin for the first time, she is 11 months old.
Can't wait!


----------



## AC1987

aww wow they grow fast!

Cassidy has a bad diaper rash :( I'm unsure if I need to take her to be seen or not


----------



## josephine3

Ashley id be the same with oh too i do get jealous easy tho.. Sorry about cassidys sore bum. What creams have u tried? I like sudocrem the best.
Me and georgia both have a cold for 2 weeks now.. Im also unsure when to get it checked, it does seem to be getting better tho.


----------



## Blondiejay

I'm engaged!!!!!!
My oh asked me this morning. Darcy had just woken up so he brought her into bed and we were just chatting about be last 6 months being so great. He had been planning it for a while and had the ring. I'm so happy.
We are having a welcoming party today for Darcy, my oh's family have flown over from Ireland especially. I can't wait to tell everyone!


----------



## josephine3

Aww wow congrats susi! What lovely suprise and great day to do it! Have a lovely party xx


----------



## AC1987

Awww!! Congrats susi!! :D That's great!!

Jo, I'm unsure the name of the diaper cream. I put her just on a plain diet of rice pablum.. and milk. To see if that'll calm down her stomach, she's been having diarrhea a lot lately.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi guys hope all is well. Congrats susi, must be an exciting time for you! We just got home from our vacation last week. We had a great time although Zachary was fussy because he was overtired. Something strange happened. I woke up this morning and felt queasy and light headed. I ended up vomiting. First thought that came to mind was im pregnant. I don't know if it's a good thing if I am. I really want Zachary to grow up with sibling but considering our strained relationship I just don't know.


----------



## mzswizz

congrats Susi!!


Afm, im currently on cd1...yes cd1 because after i stopped taking my pill yesterday, the bleeding has begun so starting fresh. Didnt think af would start immediately.


----------



## josephine3

Ooh no more bcp patrice? Does that mean ur trying again?
Hello kitty did u ever sort out what that lie was about? I have noticed i tend to feel sick before im due on, since giving birth. Its had me worried a couple of times.
Af is here for me too, cd 2 patrice we are cycle buddies!


----------



## mzswizz

Josephine-yes we are trying.

AFM, im on cd2 and af is on super full force with cramps and heavy bleeding. Im assuming this is my REAL af so that's good. Now just waiting for the bleeding to stop so we can start ttc. Also, waiting on phone calls from a few companies I have applied to for jobs. DH has went to work so im just going to relax because the cramps are killing me but im going to do some cleaning and laundry. Other than that...there's really nothing new.


----------



## hello_kitty

Josephine - Its been 7 months since I've given birth and havent had a single af. Although I keep getting af like cramps once in awhile. I have an appointment on Wednesday so I am going to ask about that. As far as the lying, I guess I wrongly accused him all this time. I decided to just ask her fb I sent a message congratulating her and asking how many weeks she's along and her last message to me said she had a miscarriage. For some reason I dont feel as sorry for her as I should be, because honestly deep down I dont like my sister in law, or more like the type of person she is. She got involved in a relationship where her husband's family are Christians, and my husband's side of the family are buddhists. They had major conflicts in the beginning, but she ended up giving up her religion for his. Now every time I go on fb I always see her complaining and sulking about who knows what. I really dont appreciate a woman who commits to a relationship that is doomed to fail, and she knew it from the beginning. I heard my husband talking to her on the phone and he told her to think twice getting married to the guy and she's like "oh well, the wedding's planned so I will just get married anyways, although I know I wont be happy..." I was in the room rolling my eyes. I havent really met her, but seriously I think she's weak for a woman.

Patrice, yay for ttc again! After going off the bcp, I got pregnant within 2 weeks. Baby dust to you!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks kitty. Oh and did you have AF or any type of bleed after going off the pill? I heard bleeding is normal but I don't know if its AF or if its just a breakthrough bleed.

I have a question...since im having what seems as AF (heavy and bad cramping like my AFs before going on the bcps)...should I start ttc'ing after the bleeding or wait for another period?


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice, 

I didnt have a period after getting off the bcp. I think my period just ended and thats when I stopped the bcp pill and found out I was pregnant 2 weeks later. I'm no medical expert, but personally I dont think there's anything wrong with ttc after a heavy af. If it were me, I would ttc right away because I know I couldnt wait.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Yes, I don't want to wait either :haha: I stopped my bcp on the last pill of week 3.I was suppose to get AF this Thursday but since I stopped..I guess I just made it come earlier which is good enough for me..the earlier the better I say :haha: I am going to try and see what happens this cycle but I just wasn't sure if the bleeding means now I could ovulate or not. FXed I get a bfp though because this has been a long time coming.


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies I have bought 4 one step pregnancy test from walmart so im ready for this cycle :haha:


----------



## AC1987

welcome back Patrice!!

Gah! I can't wait to start trying again.. man I say that a lot :haha:
Been busy a lot, got some friends staying this month :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Ashley.

AFM, im on cd4 and AF looks like she's on her way out :happydance: Soon we will be trying. I have a job interview tomorrow so im excited. Cant wait to get a job and also a bfp!


----------



## boxxey

i hope you get your bfp Patrice, It has been almost a year since i found out i was expecting Dom, I hope all your dreams come true, their is no more babies coming from this body lol 5 is plenty I would have lots more if I could afford it and had a bigger house, and maybe a bus lmfao, I hope everyone is doing good


----------



## boxxey

one is Domenic he is almost 12 weeks now and the other is Zach (6) Marlie-Jay(4) trying to do a self portrait with me


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-cute pics

AFM, im on cd5 and went into my interview today. I got a 2nd interview tomorrow at 8:30am :happydance: Im pretty sure im going to get the job. Now I will have something to keep me busy during this cycle. AF is slowly ending. AF is now brown so that means its on its way out which is good because dh and I are ready to start dtd again. Well lets see what this cycle holds for us.


----------



## josephine3

Great to have back around patrice! U never kno a lot of people are more fertile the first month off bcp, i wud def try straightaway! 
My oh wants to ntnp again but im not so sure. I think im ready for another pregnancy, but im not sure about another baby lol. A lot of bnb frinds and also a few peple in real life who had their babies around the same time as me are already on number 2, but i just dont want to rush into it yet. 
I found a dead bird in my garden this morning. Think it flew into the window :(


----------



## mzswizz

thanks jo! I am definitely trying this month. And poor bird.

I don't know if I told you ladies yet but I had my 2nd interview yesterday and I got the job :thumbup: 

But how is everyone?

AFM, its cd7 today and AF has left the building on cd6. So that's not bad. It really left on cd5 because cd6 was just the little bit of leftover which was a few spots. So really AF was only 5 days. That's a major change. Also, since yesterday, DH and I have been dtd :thumbup: Also for a few days now, the on and off cramping/sharp pain in my left ovary still exist. Hopefully it means my body is gearing up for ov this cycle :thumbup: Tomorrow, I should be getting an email informing me on orientation for the new job :happydance: So a lot of good things happening. And last but not least, dh is going to buy me a car since now I am going to be working. While I wasn't working, we were just using one car but now, we need another car. So off to car shopping :cloud9: Hopefully a bfp is in the midst of all the good news. And if I do get a bfp and need baby furniture, military housing usually does garage sales on the weekend and everybody is married with kids so usually they sale baby items so that will be perfect for us. So lets see how this cycle goes.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, congrats on getting the job!! :D and good luck!! :D 


Jo, awww, yeah I cannot wait to be pregnant, but the recovering from pregnancy I'm dreading hahah especially if next time I need stitches again.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley!

AFM, cd8 today and my cycle is going by pretty fast. DH and I dtd this morning. We have been dtd a lot I've noticed but hey im not complaining. Well, im looking at cars with DH and just killing time before he is off to work. Nothing really to update other than I still get the occasional sharp pain/cramp in my left ovary. Come on bfp.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok so this is sooo weird. I know for a fact that Im not pregnant because obviously AF ended like 3 days ago. But for some reason, my bbs keep leaking fluid from them whenever DH touches them or if I lay on my side and my arm is pressing against it :shrug: I don't know whats going on. I know I have fluid leak out from time to time after ever since my 2010 m/c but that's of you squeeze really hard. When we dtd, dh grab my bbs :blush: and said ummmm your bbs are leaking and I said omg I think they are broken :dohh: Thank goodness DH didn't take that comment seriously :blush: But I was wondering if maybe its my body just readjusting from being on the bcps :shrug:


----------



## josephine3

How weird about the boobs leaking patrice! My oh is still scared to go anywhere near mine incase he gets squirted :haha:
u never kno with all this ovary pain mayb u are gearing up for an early ov? And all that bding will come in handy :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks jo! I am hoping ov starts soon because it would be great timing with the bd'ing and all.

AFM, cd9 today. Hoping my body still works on the bc system and I end up ov'ing this Thursday or Friday :thumbup: If all is the same, I should be getting AF on July 4th (Independence Day). I am going to hold out from testing as long as possible but with 4 hpts...its going to be hard :haha: Also, dh and I dtd again today so we are on the bd ball :haha: I received my confirmation email from my job and I will be starting June 27th (Next Thursday) :happydance: So dh and I will be car shopping this weekend so I will have my car before I start work :thumbup: Also, I am trying to go back to school fall semester so if all is well, I should be starting school in August. So im going to be a busy bee. Question, since I was on low dose bcp, and the day after I stopped I received af, do you think I could ov this cycle because it seems that the hormones are out my system being that I didn't have to wait for AF in weeks time?


----------



## AC1987

We went to the lake on Sunday, it was so great!! However got a burn on my shoulders, which Cassidy's little nails keep finding.. ouch!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hope you get better Ashley...and that must hurt. Have you tried Neosporin on the burn? Or better yet aloe?

AFM, well my cycle is moving rather quickly. Im on cd10 today and as of today, no cramps so far :thumbup: I did get quick sharp cramp like pains after dtd with DH yesterday but Im thinking it was because I had a major orgasm :blush: But all in all, everything is going well. TBH, I don't lay down for a certain period of time anymore or check cervix or even temp. I have just been dtd with dh and having fun and moving on with what we have to do throughout the day. Also, I have been filling out the documentation online for my new job :happydance: Orientation is on the 27th so I cant wait for that. Also, I will be car shopping maybe on Friday so cant wait for that either. Im seriously hoping I ov soon though. Atleast hoping its this week. But we shall see. DH and I dtd this afternoon before he went to work :haha: This morning we had did a 2 mile run and exercised inside the house and I must say my body is sore :haha: So lets see how this cycle ends...bfp or AF.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, you seriously amaze me with how much you and your DH dtd :haha: but then again, you are trying for a baby :)

My DH and I aren't good in that area at all :( He just doesn't seem interested to at all... last time we did was April, twice, and that was it.


----------



## mzswizz

Asley- What helps us through is the fact that we don't "think" about it to be honest. We just have sex when we want too and if a baby comes then that's great and if it doesn't then there's always the next cycle. We do order things online to spice things up in the bedroom. Because we really don't want to stick to the same ol thing every time because I think that's why sometimes we use to not have sex as much because it became boring to us...but now, its a whole new ball game.


----------



## josephine3

also forgot to say congrats on the new job patrice! What does it entail? 
I cant see why you wouldnt ov this cycle if the bcps are out your system already. You never kno tho maybe that was more of a breakthru bleed and you will have another af later in the month.
I am always amazed at how much you dtd too its ridiculous! I dont know how u find the time lol. If we manage once a month we're doing well!


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-thanks and its pretty much a cashier job so its nice and easy for me. And we usually dtd in the mornings before dh goes to work and when we go to bed...(it helps him sleep better :haha:) I was thinking maybe it was a breakthrough bleed but not sure because I had low dose birth control and when I bled, it was just like AF with the bad cramps, clots and heavy bleeding and it lasted around close to 6 days which my usually AFs were 7 so I ruled it as AF.

AFM, today is cd11 and dh and I been on the roll with dtd. Im hoping in a couple days I ov but we shall see since im off the bcps now. Im hoping I don't go back to 35+ day cycles. Hoping atleast the bcps shortened my cycles but you never know. Tomorrow we are going to get my new phone (more like my replacement that finally came) and I also think DH is going to get his gun license and I am also going to get one. We have been to a gun range before and it was pretty fun. Im use to being around them because my dad was in the Army so its nothing im not use to. Next Thursday, I will be going to my 4 hour orientation for my new job and then I will know my schedule. Also, July 5th makes it 1 yr that my DH has been in the Navy :thumbup: August 23rd will make it 1 yr that I became a veteran :thumbup: So a lot of celebrations. Also the 25th of July marks 4 yrs of marriage for us :happydance: Cant wait to do our traditional cake topper and a nice dinner. My first hpt will be done on the 27th. And then I will do 1 the following week. My plan is to test every Thursday and see what happens. Hoping for the best this cycle. And this cycle has been going by pretty fast which is great for me. Im almost halfway through my cycle already :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

haha Patrice my in laws are dying for me to get my gun license because they think I need a gun, I however disagree its just not for me :haha:

Things are going good with us :) Still got friends visiting. Boooo for AF showing up for me :(


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Boo for AF visiting while you are trying to have fun. Hope her stay is short :thumbup: And majority of my family has possession of one..because we were all use to it from my dad and him showing us how to protect ourselves especially seeing we are 2 females. So I guess it worked in my favor :haha:

AFM, my cycle sure is passing by without notice. Cant believe 17 days has passed already. Im on cd17 today and there is nothing new going on. DH and I continue to dtd every day in hope of something happening. I only have 2 cycles to try to get a bfp with or else back on the bcps and going to just wait until his first deployment in Spring in which he will be gone for 6 months and then we will try again. If no bfps come between this or the next cycle..I wouldn't be too worried or upset. Just have to be a little more patience I guess. Well, Im thinking of cleaning and then going to the gym to work out a bit :thumbup: Im hoping to atleast get a bfp soon though but we shall see.


----------



## AC1987

Blah I'm in such a bad mood... every year my Dh doesn't want to celebrate his bday and I want to.. and so I didn't make dinner because I was hoping we'd go out, but hes refusing to reply any of my texts or messages, so I know we most likely won't be going out to eat :( And we've still got friends visiting for the month, and they keep asking whats for dinner... I guess I gotta say now its just sandwiches.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-If I were you, I would plan to go to a restaurant and just surprise him. My dad is the type that doesn't like parties for birthdays but we still threw him a surprise party and he was pleased. If I were you, I would just do it just because and say that its a birthday gift besides, its always good to go out every now and then.

AFM, today is cd18. Hoping my cycle is still the same or close to how it was when I was on the birth control. Im hoping it didn't extend by much if its not close to it. Also, I just received an email saying that im accepted into Bellevue College :happydance: And also tomorrow is my job orientation :thumbup: So everything is going well. I have been getting on and off cramps so I don't know but just waiting for this cycle to end.


----------



## AC1987

We finally did go out, and I think he was happy in the end. I just think hes just not really into birthdays, while me and my family were big on them.

And congrats!!! :D what will you be taking?


----------



## mzswizz

diagnostic ultrasound technology


----------



## josephine3

Oooh what an interesting subject to study!
Patrice im so glad ur around to remind me what cd im on else id have no idea! Will be interesting to see who gets af first, for some reason i think u will have the shorter cycle. Also why bother going back on the bcps for the ttc break id just let ur body adjust to being off them.. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks yeah I decided to just stay off the pills :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Good plan! Of ur oh isnt with u anyway that will be protection enuf lol. tho the way u 2 go at it u never kno lol


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-we have finally sat down and talked and just like how you said...going at it...we decided the pills lol

AFM, im on cd23 today. I also started my job today. It was pretty much computer based training. I have two days of it and this is my first day so 1 more day of computer based training. Well as a welcome home from work gift from DH, we ended up dtd before he went off to work :haha: I have been crampy but we shall see if that's because of ovulation about to occur soon. Well dh and I talked and if we don't conceive this cycle, we are just going to wait until he comes back from deployment to try because atleast we have more months to try in. I will be go back on birth control in the mean time because we always have unprotected sex of course so we don't want to conceive and I end up having to go through the delivery etc myself because he will be away. His deployment is 6 months so it isn't that long of a wait if you ask me. I have started my job and I will be starting school in August so those will keep me busy until we can REALLY get back to ttc with all the opks etc :thumbup: Yesterday, DH bought me a car and I love it and also I totally forgot to post pics of my hair style when I got out the salon :dohh: The pics are below:
 



Attached Files:







mi car.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4









mi car2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









mi hairstyle.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AC1987

awwww how awesome a car!! and love the hair!! :)
Are you sad you can't ttc yet? 

AFM my friends have left now so I'm getting back onto routine, we have a huge garden now, the corns growing, tomato everything, the only things that's been ready to eat so far are the beans and the yellow summer squash.


----------



## josephine3

Aww im jealous of ur gardening ! I miss my vegetable garden. How do u find the time?

Patrice will ur oh be visiting then even when he is away? Will he be back for a good while after that to be around for any pregnancy?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-currently we are ttc until further notice :haha: And thank you.

Jo-While he is on deployment...he wont be visiting as far as I know but I think if baby is involved, something will be worked out. His deployments are only 6 months long so that's not bad. And after the deployment which is in spring of next year, he wont be up for another deployment I think in 2 yrs so that's good so he will be around for awhile.


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone?

AFM, well today is 4th of July! So happy Independence Day to all U.S. residents! Also, AF is suppose to arrive today (based on bcp cycle) but im pretty sure AF will not come. Im going to wait 2 weeks because that will make it 6 weeks AF hasn't shown up so then I will test. I am also going to schedule a doc appt soon so I can go and get checked out to make sure everything is okay for ttc. So we shall see. But no AF as of today so that's a milestone :thumbup: Also, my nipples are STILL SENSITIVE. But I don't know if that means im going to ovulate or what.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I think I'm about to ovulate and I'm not even temping but now I'm so used to keeping track of what my body is doing I do it without meaning too! 

I have SO many veggies its crazy!! 

How are your babies ladies? any walking? ahha Cassidy is!! and super fast too!! 

Patrice I hope you had a good july 4th, it was low key here since theres a baby and all so no late night things.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes I did have a good 4th of july Ashley!

AFM, well today I am going to schedule a doc appt. Hopefully I can get in asap. Also, dh and I are going to the pet store to look around. And today I went into work but now I am back home. DH and I dtd yesterday and none of his soldiers came out so I don't know if that means im ovulating or something. Also my nipples are still sensitive and get erect most of the time :shrug: Hopefully I can finally get some answers soon. Also, dh said his deployment will be in June of next year so if we do conceive soon, he will be here for the pregnancy, labor and delivery, and also a few months of the baby being here so that's good. Let's just see if we do conceive.


----------



## AC1987

Me and my dh have been at it like rabbits, musta been something he ate :haha: we haven't been this way since before Cassidy was conceived LOL!!

We were at our friends cook out yesterday, and she asked us when we're gonna have another and my DH said "not til retirement" :wacko: which I hope hes not serious... I mean I would like my kids to be close in age.. but since he never had that growing up he doesn't know what its like to have a close sibling.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies hope all is going well. Ashley, glad that you and your husband is having a good time. My husband wants to dtd every other day...I have noticed an increase in his sex drive but sadly I keep pushing him away since I'm never in the mood he's getting rather pissed off now. We dont mind having another one but I havent had a single period, so I guess its a little hard to conceive, unless I give in to my husband and start dtd on demand then we might have a chance. 

July 4th was fun, although it was cold and we were under prepared. We went to the park without chairs, a blanket, or jackets for neither of us. We only brought a light blanket to wrap Zachary with and a put him in a sweater. Thought it was gonna be hot but it turned out soo cold. We were so tempted to leave even before the fireworks started, but thought it would be a total waste of out time to just leave. Zachary enjoyed the fireworks though.


----------



## AC1987

aww.. I bet you're not anxious for another LO at the moment? How old is Zachary now?
I have a hard time getting over how darn fast babies grow!!! 
Cassidy is now at the point where I ask her where's the teddy bear? and she'll go get it. :flower:


----------



## hello_kitty

I would be delighted to have another one right now, so they could be close in age, but there is nothing I can do at the moment since im not having any periods. My husband suggested I stop bf him and just switch to formula so I can possibly get my period again and ttc, but I wanna bf until Zachary is a year. Oh well, 4 months will go by fast. Zachary is 8 months, but I keep thinking he's 6 since he acts like a 6 month old and is born 2 month early


----------



## mzswizz

Wow your kids are growing so fast.

AFM, well it looks like my body maybe back to normal seeing that im getting close to my normal cycles :thumbup: Now I have finally realized that the sensitive nipples are an effect when you stop taking birth control pills. Of course, I had to google it right :haha: Which I had a feeling because I took a test a few days ago and it was a bfn but I was still having sensitive nipples so I put it to the bcps. Im happy that I have my doc appt. tomorrow too. I'm going in because I noticed that I have this bulge that is on my left ovary/pubic area side. And when I cough, sneeze or stand etc, I get sharp pains or cramps and I don't know what's going on. Hopefully, its nothing major and its just something can be easily fixed :thumbup: Today, dh and I have been spending time together and we both go into work soon. Good thing im only going in for 3 hrs today. I plan on testing again next week Thursday (the 18th) just in case I did ov a few days ago. All in all..everything is going good..no complaints.


----------



## josephine3

Well af arrived for me yesterday. It feels like a short cycle, patrice help me out here what cd are u on?!

Glad u are getting some bd ptractise in ashley! Is cassidy proper walking? Georgia can do it holding hands now


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Im on cd31 today :haha:

AFM, im cd31 today. And I had my doc apt which went well but got bad news. Well I found out that the bulge is a hernia and I have to have surgery :nope: Also, they were saying that they wouldn't recommend me doing the surgery while pregnant because it can lead to miscarriage :cry: So right now I got to wait and see when my surgery will be scheduled. Also, she wants me to start taking prenatal vitamins asap which she prescribed me. She does want me to start trying asap but of course once they figure out the whole surgery thing. So now I might just go back on the bc until the surgery because I don't want to have to end up with a miscarriage but I don't know yet because there is a possibility where it wont cause a miscarriage. Plus, its just a small incision and where the hernia is located...it shouldn't affect a pregnancy if I did end up pregnant. But we shall see.


----------



## AC1987

Hi Jo, yes a couple weeks ago she just got up and started walking! :wacko: pretty crazy eh? I was shocked. Now she walks everywhere! And tries to run but face plants a lot of the time :haha:
I feel so emotional when I think about how fast shes growing.. it just doesn't seem right, even though it is, I keep asking myself "What happened to my tiny newborn?" 

hello kitty, I can't remember your name, was it lily? and Wow!! 8 months? yikes! Time sure flies...

Patrice, oh no!! that's scary! :( Surgery scares me.. do update us with when the date is!!

AFM, yesterday we were at a furniture photoshoot, I had contacted the photographers to take photos of Cassidy. And they asked me if me and Cassidy would be willing to take a part in being models for furniture store, and it paid! So of course I said yes, since the price they paid will pretty much cover getting her photos done later this month. it was pretty easy, as it wasn't really posed much, it was more like we were in the background, like me playing with her on the floor or pretending to pick her up from a nap. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Glad you had fun on your photoshoot!
AFM, I am cd32 and only 3 days away from my normal AF cycle. After much brainstorming and talking to DH. He wants to continue ttc. We know that I wont get the surgery until next year or so and by then we are hoping to atleast have one child. The doc also gave me the go ahead as scheduling for the surgery is going to "take time" and her husband is the only surgeon in the hospital. So now DH is really on board on trying to have kids. Kids are now his first priority and he also is thinking about getting his sperm count checked to see if he is okay :thumbup: I asked him what about the deployment etc and he said forget every excuse that he had and we are just going to just do it :happydance: Now I did start taking birth control yesterday and today because I thought he wouldn't want to try so he told me to stop taking the pills and we are just going to try. So im going to start temping..even though it is late in my cycle to do so. Im just going to temp until AF shows. If she shows which im hoping she's not. I don't think my body has fully adjusted yet because my nipples are still sensitive. Oh well we shall see whats in store for us. I started taking the prenatals today :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Wow patrice what a rollercoaster! Hope the hernia surgery doesnt get in the way of ttc too much! x


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Jo! Im scheduled tomorrow to speak with the doctor to schedule the surgery.


----------



## AC1987

Blah... my LO has turned into such a picky eater, and is hardly letting me eat as I don't know what to do with her so I can eat, she HATES being confined so if shes in her highchair I usually hafta give her something to eat so she will be quiet. Only lately its whining non stop in her highchair so I can't get a minutes peace.. and GAH I'm hungry. :nope:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley, I wish I didnt have time to eat! Lately since summer started, it seems like all I ever do is take naps with Zachary and eating while he's keeping himself occupied either in his play station thing or rolling around in bed. I am gaining massive weight and keep telling myself I need to go to the gym. I gained back 10 lbs in 8 months. ughhh, and yes my name is lily

Patrice - I hope your surgery goes well!


----------



## mzswizz

That's sounds like my niece and nephew. Its something about being confined that baies don't like. Why I don't know. :shrug: Hope everything gets better for you.

AFM, today I am cd33 and AF is still a no show. The general surgery office called me this morning and I am scheduled to get a consultation tomorrow at 10:30am. They will explain the procedure etc and schedule a surgery date. I have talked to my manager at my job about it and she said that I will be out for 6-8 weeks with that kind of surgery. Good..I need a break from that job :haha: Also, my dad was saying that I will get pregnant right after the surgery because that's what happened to my mom. My mom had surgery for a hernia and ended up conceiving my sister. Im hoping he is right. Maybe this surgery will give my body enough time to adjust and relax before we can start trying. And dh does want to try and doesn't care about his deployment anymore. As a matter of fact, the deployment will be perfect because he will be able to provide enough for me to manage with a baby while he is away :thumbup: Im pretty sure everything will be fine. This will be my first ever surgery so atleast if I ever do get pregnant, I don't have to freak out about a C-section because I will have had this surgery prior :thumbup: So all in all everything works out.


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice, I sure hope your dad is right about you falling pregnant after the surgery...I feel so excited for you just thinkign about it!

So I have been having af cramps all day but havent been having any af in the last 8 months. Somehow it feels like history and that I will never get af anymore =(


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks and I hope he is right too. I cant wait to ttc after I recover from the surgery (whenever I have it). And hope you start getting AF soon :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Lily, are you still breastfeeding? I've heard that can delay af.. though it didn't happen with me darn it lol! or are you on any birth control?


Patrice I hope that the surgery will be minor and not too major :) 


AFM sleeeeppyyyy Cassidy didn't sleep well last night and my DH was making any excuse to keep her up grr.. well I also had a migraine too. He picked her up instead of just patting her back, and then started talking to her, and turned the lights on to :dohh: then started asking me if she needed oral gel, then asked if she needed gripe water, so I finally took over and had her sleeping in 5 mins. :p


----------



## mzswizz

Asley-Thanks the surgery is minor..I can go home the same day of the surgery :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd34 today and still no AF yet. Well today I went to the speak with the surgeon and my surgery is scheduled for the 16th so in 4 days :thumbup: Im happy that it's soon but then again..I am a little nervous seeing this is my first surgery ever. But im sure everything will be fine. Well that's all I have for now.


----------



## Blondiejay

Patrice, I hope your surgery goes smoothly.
We were in Ireland for 2 weeks, Darcy was an absolute angel. My OH and I were at a wedding for 3 nights and left Darcy with my OH's mum. I really thought it would be really hard leaving Darcy but it was really nice having a break.
Since we were there Darcy has learnt to sit up on her own!! She's growing up so fast, I can't believe she is 7 months already!!


----------



## mzswizz

wow 7 months!! That's fast!

AFM, im cd36 today and still no sign of AF. I know im not pregnant though because I took a test and it came back negative so im pretty sure its just my body finally being back to normal. They said it only takes a few days for the pill to exit my body so it should be gone by now. I have my pre-op appt. tomorrow morning and then its the surgery on Tuesday. Im ready for this to be done because I've read good reviews of being able to get pregnant after getting the hernia surgery so im hoping this is what has exactly been stopping me so that when its fixed...I can finally conceive but only time will tell.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - Yeah, I am still bf, and give him an occasional bottle when we are out. I am not on any birth control right now. Somehow, having af feels like history to me. I actually miss having it. My husband really wants to go to Canada in late august/early september. This will be Zachary's second trip this year! Zachary doesnt know how to sit on his own yet, but is always in the crawling position.


----------



## AC1987

Lily, so it could be you're one of those lucky people whose period stops when you're bfing, how I wish that happened to me! I swear I didn't go hardly a MONTH without atleast spotting :haha: 
Awww I wish I could go to Canada again, I miss my family!! Its hard being away from them it feels like that they miss so much of Cassidy's first year.


Patrice, wow seems so soon, that's like tomorrow.. I'll keep you in my prayers and wish you a speedy recovery! :flower:


Susi, wow.. 7 months already, yikes what are happening to our babies? :haha: they're growing up so fast!! 

AFM, I'm having a hard time believing Cassidy was the same baby we brought home from the hospital, SO much has changed this year its unbelievable! 18 days til shes 1 year old! :wacko:
Not much happening with me aside from the garden, we made homemade pizza yesterday, I made the dough, and the sauce I used the tomatoes from our garden :D


----------



## mzswizz

Wow time is flying for your kids I see ladies!

AFM, today was my last day of work before I am away for 6 weeks. Tomorrow, I go in for surgery at 6:30am. Glad I will have DH there with me. This morning will using the bathroom, I think I seen pinkish spotting but not sure because the lighting here sucks and plays with your eyes so it could've been normal. But at work I thought it looked a little pink also but once again I wasn't sure because the second wipe was clear so who knows. I suppose to take a pregnancy test with them tomorrow but if it was anyway possible that I ended up pregnant right now and I just implanted and that was IB then it wouldn't come up on a test. But im not sure as of right now if it was pink or not. Just got to wait it out today and see if I see it again. Also, I have been getting cramps around my right ovary side...maybe ov who knows. Just want to wait until AF arrives to start temping etc since im already 37 days into my cycle. Im a little nervous about tomorrow but I mean who wouldn't be once they hear surgery. I cant wait to come back home tomorrow so I can relax and recovery. To me, this is one step closer to getting my bfp. The nurse told me I could start having intercourse unprotected (I told her we want to get pregnant) around 2 weeks after surgery without causing any harm. But I think I will wait a little longer. Hoping DH can though :haha: So excited btu nervous about tomorrow.


----------



## AC1987

Awww good luck during surgery Patrice!! :flower: 


AFM, wow its gonna be hot here today!! I really wanna go swimming :)


----------



## AC1987

How are you feeling Patrice? :)


----------



## mzswizz

Im feeling better.

AFM, im on cd2 today. AF decided to come the day of the surgery. But the surgery went well. I been home since yesterday and DH has been taking care of me. Im feeling a little better but still sore. I will be on here from time to time but not as often because im trying to recover.


----------



## AC1987

of course! hope the recovery goes well, will they wanna see you again to make sure everything is ok? :)


AFM feeling a bit sad, my older cat isn't doing too well, sad because last year I had to deal with one of my cats getting ill, and seems like its happening all over again :(


----------



## Blondiejay

Glad if went well Patrice.

Ashley, I'm going through the same thing. We have a stray that we feed called Smoky, we would love him in the house but our cat Cash hates him. 
When we got back from Ireland I saw he had an abscess in his mouth sticking out the side. He let me open his mouth today and I just cried. It doesn't look good for him. 
I've been told to call the RSPCA but I can't guarantee he will be around when they come. I called a vet and they said they will take him on and maybe operate it he needs it. It's all paid for by a charity. Obviously I'm going to make a donation. I've got to try and catch him in the morning if he is around and take him there. 
He is an old boy so I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst.
I've never had to do this before. :0(

Hope you're ok Ashley x


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-my follow up apt is on august 5th


----------



## AC1987

I'm just hoping that she'll get better, I mean she's lived a good life, 15 years old now. There's just a part of me that never wants her to get old and die. :( 

I've been having stomach cramps on and off for the past week. I keep telling myself that I've given myself an ulcer from the stress. But I really don't know what's going on. Perhaps AF will just come earlier for me.


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls how are you? Missed you all! 
xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

hello can i join in :D


----------



## samanthax

course you can :) I'm samantha :)

I was trying TTC a year ago.. and then I found out I was pregnant on fathers day last year Had a handsome boy called Troy born on the 17.2.2013 

I haven't been on here as much because of Troy haha
xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

yay :d

hello :waves: i'm zoey i am 21 my oh is 20 and we are ttc #1 we are taking a relaxed approach so we don't chart and we have been ttc for a couple of months now :D


----------



## samanthax

Aww how exciting! I use to love charting etc :)


----------



## mzswizz

welcome Zoey. Im Patrice im 23 and DH is 24. We have been ttc for almost 3 years now. Kind of was on pause because I started taking bcps but now we decided to jump back on the ttc wagon. Will be ttc'ing a couple of weeks because im still recovering from my hernia repair surgery that I had on Tuesday.

Samantha-nice to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## samanthax

mzswizz- how you been? :D missed you!
Ill show you a photo of troy? 
xx


----------



## magicwhisper

i looked into it a lot but we have decided against it. i know a lot of people love charting though :D

@ mzswizz thank you :3 i hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## samanthax

aww bless, i find it fascinating how your body changes... with the temperature
x


----------



## magicwhisper

when i read it up i found it all fascinating too. I never knew a lot of the things that changes in your body during the month.


----------



## samanthax

I know, Wouldn't it be amazing if we could check our OH with the temp.. just to find out when they have there "man period" haha


----------



## AC1987

welcome back Samantha!! Wow its been a while since you've been there. Awww congrats on troy!! So that makes him 5 months old now? Crazy!! Time flies! I would love to see pics!! :) 


Patrice I hope you continue to feel better! :) 

Welcome Zoey!, I'm Ashley, I joined here before I had my LO back in Nov 2011, after 6 months ttcing I got pg, and had my LO august 2nd. I secretly want to ttc even though my DH doesn't agree hehehe


----------



## samanthax

The bottom photo was taken two weeks ago.. :D!
xx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks zoey! And when I temp..i temp vaginally...that gave me the most accurate temp.

Samantha-love pics

Ashley-thanks I've been quickly recovering.


----------



## samanthax

Thank you!
How you been anyway?


----------



## mzswizz

Oh my goodness troy is sooo adorable. And I've been good just recovering so we can finally start trying again and you?


----------



## samanthax

Thank you, Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

I'm Okay thank you :) Just tired going to bed in a minute 
x


----------



## josephine3

Welcome Zoey! Wow a new member cant believe it! Hi samantha long time no speak!

Patrice glad you are home and recovering from surgery. Where did u have the hernia removed from again? I hope it helps u concieve and u are one step closer to a baby!

Sorry to hear about the poorly cats :(

eta: for me i just worked out my cycle and realise we dtd yesterday on cd 12 which is a bit late if we are preventing! Oops... I thought i was earlier than that! I do think i ov fairly late in my cycle tho so shud be ok. My next af is due on my birthday :dohh: and lo's b'day a few days later. So terrible time to be due on.. Or a birthday suprise lol


----------



## AC1987

aww troy is such a cutie!! :)


jo, I wanna see new pics of Georgia!! :D 



Here are some pics of Cassidy
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2013-07-01001076_zpsbf6d7883.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2013-07-05001012_zpsb64e09b3.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2013-07-05001009_zps3183778f.jpg


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you :D

awh such cute baby pictures both of you :3


----------



## AC1987

For once I'm dying for AF to come, this past week I've been having light cramping and headaches. I'm sure I'm not pg but its still nerve wracking, and now I'm stressing over it. A part of me wants to just buy a test to put my mind at ease, only its impossible to buy one without my DH knowing :( And to top things off he'd freak out if I were. 
And then today since this morning I keep running to the bathroom because it feels like its here only nothing. :wacko:
Well its not supposed to show til 22nd or 24th I'm confused, its really hard keeping track of my cycle after LO, as I pretty much stopped for the most part.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
Welcome Zoey.
The photos of Troy and Cassidy are adorable.
Poor Smokey went to kitty heaven last night. They didn't want to operate to remove the lump due to his age. There's been plenty of tears here!


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Had the hernia repair in my left groin area. And lets see if AF comes for you.

Ashley-Cassidy is adorable and getting big!

Susi-Aww big hugs. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## josephine3

Aww poor smokey :( :hugs:

beautiful pics of cassidy i love the red dress shes so cute! I never get chance to put pics up im always on bnb on my phone!


----------



## magicwhisper

awh :hugs: poor smokey


----------



## AC1987

Ohhh poor smokey!! :( That's always so sad!! I know last year when my kitty had to be put down it took weeks to stop feeling so sad. I still miss her, but I know she was very very ill towards the end and in much pain :(


----------



## samanthax

Poor smokey :( bless him :hugs:

xx


----------



## magicwhisper

poor smokey :( :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

I'm in such a mood today, I need cheering up. I just keep stressing over everything :wacko: And then LO's bday is coming up and I haven't done a THING to get ready for it, I need to find a place for a cake and I just am so stressed over it I don't even know why... I can't even think of what food to make.


----------



## magicwhisper

poor ac1987 :3 :hugs:

your profile picture is so cute, your lo eating her toes :D


----------



## AC1987

thanks! yes shes a silly little baby hahha

AFM, was up most the night waiting for af to show, which it didn't :wacko: but the longest I've gone is 30 days, so perhaps I miscalculated ovulation. I told my DH that my af is due on weds, I really wish I could get a test to ease my mind!


----------



## AC1987

Well after stressing over it ALL night. I think I have figured out a way how to buy a test! I'll tell my DH I'm buying them for my sister, as I've done that before, and since its SO much cheaper here he probably won't think anything of it. I hope. We're going to the dollar store this evening so that'll be my chance. 
I'm wearing white underwear today in hopes that it might bring on af :haha: :haha:


----------



## boxxey

hey ladies, sorry i havent been on much lately, 5 kids, family reunion and planing my wedding has takin over, took Domenic to his 4 month needles today, he is 17lbs 4 ounces and 26 inches long lol, my wedding is on Aug 3rd and there is so more i have left to do, time seems to be flying by so fast. I hope everyone is well and having a great year so far


----------



## boxxey

here are a few pics of Dom over the last couple months


----------



## magicwhisper

awh a cute baby :D

i bet she is ac1 i hope you get the result you want :3


----------



## AC1987

Awww hes cute!! growing so fast!! :)


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi everyone!

How are you all? Sorry I've been away (yet again!) I've been having struggles within myself and couldn't face a lot of things! I'm slowly getting better but still on the mend.

Sooo what's happened?....

With me a number of things! 
1-I got married to the love of my life! :-D 
2-after a lot of stupid struggles they have FINALLY found that I've got gall stones! After 3 ultrasounds, 1 MRI scan, 3 A&E trips, a misdiagnosis of calcium being taken from my ribs, and goodness knows how many painkillers! 
3- I've had a major falling out with certain members of my family

AND....today I have gotten a BFP on a test!!!!!!!! I'm so excited. I have an appointment with the dr tomorrow anyway to discuss my gall bladder and whether I'm ready to go back to work (been signed off for about 2 months now) so will be taking it and seeing what she says. I don't know if the line came up within the time limit which is the worrying thing as I forgot about it but I've never had a line at all whether it be in the limit or a day or so after (I'm always nosy about whether it will evap or not). I've been having crazy symptoms so fingers crossed. I'm excited but trying not to get my hopes too high. If this is real we conceived on our wedding night/Morning after! We'll just have to wait and see. I'll keep you ladies informed.

Those who have my Facebook please don't mention anything on there  

On another note 6days till our honeymoon in SPAIN!!! :-D

Xoxo


----------



## AC1987

Today I just got a bfp too. Holy what is with this thread!! seriously its kinda lucky :wacko: but guys how do I tell my hubby?!?!

And Katie you looked gorgeous at your wedding! (I saw pics on fb :haha: )


----------



## AC1987

I finally told him in a letter and told him to go read it, he took it better then I thought. But he's just quiet so I'm unsure what to think.


----------



## mzswizz

Katie-That's great news!!!! Congrats!!!!

Ashley-Congrats wow another baby! That's great!

AFM, im on cd7. AF left the building yesterday and DH and I celebrated by dtd. It has been awhile since we have been able to dtd since I had a double whammy which was the surgery and AF. But I am glad to say that 6 days post surgery and im almost back to normal. I am able to dance around to a certain extent and im able to walk and drive etc. Im back to doing my normal routine. I am still a little sore but other than that I am fine. I have been taking my prenatal vitamins and I plan on going to see the ob/gyn while dh is away on his detachment aug. 7th-23rd. So I can get all the things I need done so I can be ready for when he comes back :thumbup: Also, I have my apt to speak with the college advisor tomorrow at 3pm so school is moving along :thumbup: My friend also is moving up here sooner than later which is great because now I don't have to feel alone when DH leaves for his deployment next year and I will have a school buddy :happydance: I have started temping so you ladies can keep up with my cycles via the chart in my siggy because as you can see. I don't be on as much as I use to be. Now Im feeling good and because of that...I did my own hair. 6 hours to do it myself but I have completed it. I did it yesterday.


----------



## Blondiejay

Katy and Ashley, wowee congratulations to you both. Katy, that's so lovely to conceive on your wedding night too. Looking forward to hearing lots of updates. 

Dom is so cute!

On Sunday my OH and I took Darcy for her first swimming lesson. It's at the local hospital in the hydrotherapy pool so it's nice and warm and calm. There is no more than 6 babies in the class too. She loved it! It's a 9 week course for half an hour each week.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, that's good that you're feeling better now :) And the chart didn't show in your sig..


Susi, awww I always wanted to take Cassidy for some swimming lessons, but dh vetoed it, now she's kinda scared of water, I mean she doesn't mind if I hold her, but there's NO way she'd be ok with swimming on her own just yet.


AFM, I feel SO much better now that I told my DH, I finally was able to sleep last night. It feels so weird this time, as there wasn't months of temping or anything..


----------



## magicwhisper

congrats both of you!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Oo congrats Ashley!! 

:-D 

Well I don't know what to think. Went to the drs this morning. She basically told me I really need to lose weight which will hopefully sort out my gall bladder. I'm on a phased return to work after my holiday. And I got a bfn on her test! My DH says that my urine was really not that concentrated (basically very clear sorry tmi!) and he is sure that I am pregnant. Even the dr said to keep an eye on it cos of my issues with my cycles could affect testing but she says it being neg is for the best with my health issues at the moment. Well we will just have to wait and see but I'm feeling pretty down right now :-(


----------



## AC1987

Noooo!! Well if you got a bfp then it can't be wrong!! That's what I've learned anyways!! So best of luck!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! 
I would say buy some cheap tests and in about 2 days test again using morning pee. :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Thanks Ashley  I'm thinking of doing another test on Sunday just before our honeymoon  

hopefully it will be a big bfp!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Ashley have you made an appointment to see your dr yet?


----------



## AC1987

No I'm kinda putting that off at the moment, as here they won't even see me til I'm atleast 9 weeks, especially since I'm not high risk or anything. So currently just trying to work through my emotions, I mean I am happy that there will be another baby it was just way more shocking this time around LOL!!


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Ahh I can imagine being shocked if you weren't even trying! It always seems surreal that we all go through the TTC that can be such a rollercoaster and then sometimes, it just happens! 

Hows your DH handling it? Has he spoken to you yet? 

I'm so excited for you! 

x


----------



## AC1987

Just last night he told me that I need to find a dif hospital as the other one is a bit too far from us. But theres really not a rush just yet and I'm so pessimistic I just want it to stick!
AFM... a bit of a tmi but I'm having HORRIBLE diarrhea Its quite awful as I kinda hafta RUN to the bathroom and pray that the LO isn't getting into anything.


----------



## hello_kitty

Massive congrats Ashley and Katie! It kinda makes me want to be pregnant again. I had the surprise of my life today. Guess who got their period again, this girl! Not a big deal really, but I havent had my period for a longgg time so its good to have it back, especially when that means I can ttc again anytime I want. I kinda want to wait until Zachary's 1st birthday though because we are planning a big party for him and I want to have the energy for it.


----------



## josephine3

Oh my gosh ladies what news!! Cant believe i didnt check in earlier!

Congrtas Ashley i cant believe it! Were u ntnp? Wow be careful what u wish for ay :haha: i didnt even kno u suspected anything! Soo happy for u..
Katie wow what a welcome back u havebeen busy :haha: did u do another test is it official?!
I sure hope so :hugs: 

afm well im not having a great day, last night i badly trapped my finger in my new pushchair trying to open it the first time, and it bloody hurts :( i was screaming in pain which lo for some reason found hilarious :dohh: she has been a pain all day and woken up crying after half an hr for both her naps, when she normally naps 2 hrs and wakes up chatting. so shes been well grumpy and taken over an hr to get to sleep tonight. Im shattered and feeling a little down.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
Ashley, I'm really looking forward to reading about your new journey! We are going to wait a couple of years before ttc again. 
Katy, let us know how you get on. It's very rare to get a false bfp. Good luck hub.
This heat is so intense at the moment. Darcy is just wearing a nappy while we are indoors. Did anyone else on the UK have thunder and lightening today? Poor Darcy jumped out of her skin!!!
Did I tell you she got her first tooth the other day? I think the other bottom front tooth is coming too.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh bless her!

thunder and lightning is scared little timothy he was jumping out his skin last night we had to put music on and leave the lights on to help him. he was soon fine though


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, its cd8 today and im feeling good. I called my doc today so I can get a referral to see an ob/gyn. Im finally making the moves to better my health and finally get all the problems fixed so we can have our baby. Since im going to be out of work for the next 5 weeks, Im using this time to take care of myself since I have the time. Between school and going back and forth to the docs, Im pretty sure I will be a busy bee for now. Well that's it for me...no real update other than that.


----------



## AC1987

Jo, that sounds like Cassidy on most days, where she just whines and I'm like omg why are you so fussy, and she too laughs at my pain :p silly girl! And yes its just a surprise because really how could it happen so fast, yes we were ntnp only preventing sometimes, and then for the most part wtt.


lily, awww I guess that's a good thing then! :)


Susi, yes I will be updating my journey again, however it feels a lot diff 2nd time around.

Patrice, :hugs: looking forward to when you get a bfp!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley, how does it feel different? I am interested to know so I can prepare myself. Also are you still breastfeeding the majority o the time or 50/50? I am still mostly breastfeeding giving him an occasional bottle if we have to go out.

Susi - Zachary still doesnt have any teeth yet, he is born 8 weeks early though so he is supposed to be barely 7 months. Is Darcy crawling yet? Zachary is trying to crawl.

Zachary has been annoying me during the night lately always wanting to breastfeed during the night! He is almost 9 months and should be sleeping well during the night. His doctor told me wean him from his night feeds but I just cant since he is a little on the thin side, but it is sooo irritating.


----------



## hello_kitty

So dh and I just had a quick talk and we both agreed that we will ttc once my period ends. If we are lucky first time around, we will have an April/May baby. There will be a 16 month age gap between the two of them. One thing I love about my dh is thathe is an easy going person.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ashley, I bet you will be more relaxed the second time around. 
Lily, Darcy rolls everywhere! She lifts her bum up to crawl and then rolls over.
Wow, hopefully you'll get pregnant straight away! Good luck!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Susi Zachary is the exact same way. He is in the crawling position and tries to move his knee forward only to collapse on his tummy. He rolls really fast and uses his arms to pull his body forward.


----------



## AC1987

Lily, since I plan on stopping bfing at 1 year (I have nothing against women who carry on past 1 year just for me 1 year works) I'm down to just bfing her in the morning. And actually she won't bf any other time of the day no matter how hungry she's VERY easily distracted. So I'm slowly making my supply go down as I don't wanna go cold turkey, I might keep the morning feed for a while yet I'm unsure, but a majority of the feeding is now by bottle, some pumped some formula. And good luck ttcing!


Susi, aww Darcy is getting bigger too now! :) Isn't it crazy how just one month for a baby they change so much??


AFM, I'm debating when I should tell my parents, I told my sisters already, and I'm hoping they're keeping quiet about it right now. Part of me is sad cause then I'll know my mom won't wanna come in January like she was planning and she'll wanna come when the baby is born.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley i also wanna breastfeed until 1 year. We originally wanted to breastfeed for 6 months but after the attachment, we expanded it to one year. A part of me wants to get pregnant, but another part is telling me to think really hard if I am ready. It will be irreversible if I do fall pregnant. I have a hunch that if we ttc I will fall pregnant by the end of the year if not immediately.


----------



## AC1987

If you have help and if you're dh helps out then I'd say go for it, its easier when you have people around helping, which I don't really have. My Dh grudgingly will help out but its not like he enjoys it hahaha.
I'm SLOWLY warming up to the idea, however it still feels weird. 

I have a feeling my mom got told by someone she tried phoning me allllll afternoon I just apparently kept missing her calls. 
I rang her back only my Dh was in the room so I couldn't tell her, so I might just email her, though I think she already knows, my sisters have a HARD time of keeping their mouth shut grr.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley I dint get any help at all from my family. My mom has never helped me take care of Zachary, I've never had a day time myself. My husband helps but the most he does when he is home Iis keep an eye on ZachAry to make sure he doesn't fall off the bed. Sometimes he give Zachary a bath. I would be taking care of the babis 90% of the time, so im not sure what to do.


----------



## AC1987

Well I look at it, my life has changed in a huge way already, I can never go back, and by the time she'll wanna sleep in will be when shes a teenager :haha: So my chance to sleep in will hafta wait til my kids are older :haha: However adding one more baby I'm hoping... HOPING won't be too much of a difference seeing how hugely its changed now.

On a 2nd note, I'm unsure what to do. First my DH told me to find a different hospital from last time, mostly because of the distance, its like an extra 15 mins then before so all together half an hour plus finding parking and all that, you get the picture. So I'm a tad upset over that, because I was so used to it, and just thought it was understood that that's where I would be having my babies at... Also he's informed me that I'm not to have a midwife, that he'd like me to see a doctor, and he won't listen to my reasoning when I say why I'd like a midwife again. :wacko: 
So not only do I now hafta find a hospital HE approves of, I hafta find a doctor. :nope:


----------



## skyraaa

Omg ashley congrats I've just been reading bk :) hope all u ladies r ok :) x


----------



## AC1987

Hayley!! you're back!! you're missed here! how is life with the two girls?


----------



## mzswizz

welcome back Hayley!

Ashley once again congrats to you. Wow cant believe your pregnant already.

AFM, im cd10 today and still taking my temps. Its in the stable 97s which is good so far. I have my follow up appt. with the surgeon on the Aug. 5th and I also have my appt. with my primary doc on Aug. 7th because she wants me to come in so we can discuss fertility issues and work from there because she knows I want to get pregnant :thumbup: She has really been very helpful throughout this process. She wants me to get pregnant and she told me she rather have me wait until the hernia repair surgery before ttc so now that its done...now its time for me to go see her. I have realized that on Aug. 7th, DH is going away on his detachment and will be gone from Aug. 7th to Aug. 23rd so most likely this cycle will lead to AF which is okay for me. Atleast I can spend time preparing my body. Also, I think the earliest I will ov (FF told me) is Aug. 8th but we shall see. So everything is going well. Oh and big news...my friend is moving up here on August 18th and will be staying with us :happydance: So now I wont be alone and she said once I get pregnant and have the baby...she will help dh and I out whenever I need help like if I get pregnant and he has to go away on deployment etc :thumbup: So everything is going to work out quite well now. And also her boyfriend is stationed at the Everett, Washington base which isn't that far maybe an hour drive from us. So it all works out for all of us. I have my advisor appt. on Aug. 12th so I can sign up for classes so I can start school and also I start back work after Aug. 27th which happens to be my parents anniversary. Speaking of anniversary..today makes 4 yrs that DH and I have been married :cloud9: Well that's it for now.


----------



## AC1987

Happy 4 years Patrice!! aww does it feel like time has flown for you two? :) I hope you got to do something special! Aww well if this cycle doesn't work then I hope you catch the egg the next one! :flower:


----------



## josephine3

Hi hayley great to hear from u! Omg ashley look at your new ticker wow! Hehe. Has it sunk in yet? Why is ur dh so against u having a midwife? Here we just get a mw all the way thru unless theres any probs. Even then u wud see the doctor but still go to mw appointment too.
Oh and just fyi i am also dowm to a morning bf also. I too was planning on stopping altogether at 1,,, but maybe a little longer is ok lol. We do still both enjoy our morning cuddle time, i just lay down with her to feed her and i dont have to get up and make her a bottle which she then has to wait for ! I dont kno how shed like it either in the morning shes so used to straight into my bed for boobie!


----------



## AC1987

I guess he figures since it costs the same I should see a doc instead. And yeah here if you choose to see a midwife then if you're high risk you get refered to a doc... I just want this to seem normal and natural, I don't like the whole doc route :wacko: and I KNOW doctors here, they DO pressure medication, they pressure them to start labour they pressure you to have epidurals or c sections, its annoying. To me doctors are more for if you're ill or something.
Ahhh well theres still time he might come around!

its so much easier down to just one bfing :haha: I was starting to really get annoyed by it. But I'm proud that I made it this far! You should be too!! :happydance:

It still feels so surreal I just keep expecting my period to start, though the excitement has JUST started to sink in :D


----------



## boxxey

Congrats on the bfp, in 7 and half days I will be married Aug 3rd is fast approaching im so nervous


----------



## magicwhisper

awh i bet your excited :D


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-cant wait for your wedding pics!

Ashley-yes time has flown by for us..together for 7 years and married for 4 years.

AFM, im on cd11 currently and DH just made me laugh today. Sooo this cycle, we haven't really dtd as much because of the whole surgery. But now since I am better, we have been dtd. So this is how the conversation went:

DH: are you ovulating because you have a lot of discharge (that's what he calls it)
Me: (laughs) I don't think so.
DH: well we need to have more sex because if you want a baby..you better start having sex with me every day.
Me: You just want more sex.
DH: okay that too (laughs)

Only my dh I tell you. So now, we are cleaning out the 2nd bedroom for my friend to move in. And also, I have applied for another job so hopefully that comes through because I need more hours.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: funny!


My DH is so off dtd at the moment. I think because he knows I'm preg... I tried cuddling up with him yesterday morning and he's all like "No, that's what started this situation" I think he's still hoping its a bad dream that'll go away :p 

boxxy awww that's cassidys bday party! :haha: have fun on your wedding!! :D


Today me and my DH tried out this new restaurant, it was nasty, it smelled like dirty bathrooms as soon as we walked in, the seats were from the '70s even in bad condition. We shoulda just turned around and walked out. but we sat down, ordered food took a long while before my food was ready.. and then now our stomachs feel ill :(


----------



## mzswizz

aww Ashley hope you guys feel better soon.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - I hope your husband was more supportive. I'm still trying to figure out what to do. I wish my husband was leaning more towards one side...either ttc for baby no. 2 or not. We have discussed this several times casually and he kinda gives me the vibe like "yea, whatever either way is fine". I seriously hate that, because this is a baby we are talking about. 

Patrice - Happy 4 years anniversary! Dh and I would be married for 3 years on 10/10.

Regarding the breastfeeding, last night (or more like early morning) Zachary woke up at around 2 am and started whining and crying. I gave him my boob and he would latch on and pull away immediately and would toss and turn crying. I tried latching him on several times but he would always pull away so I got fed up and went out to make him a bottle. He took 4 oz and went back to sleep. This makes me wonder, is my milk starting to dry up? He's fine during the day though. I really wanted to exclusively breastfeed as much as I can for the first year but I guess if he's not getting enough, I'm gonna have to supplement.


----------



## AC1987

My LO used to do that too, I would just take a breather then try again, if she didn't want to drink I figured she didn't want any. Most babies will ALWAYS take a bottle, hungry or not, I don't know they just do, when Cassidy was younger she'd drink til she puked :haha: its only the last couple months where she's figured out she's not hungry, so she'll push away a bottle.

Your milk should always be there, it'll slowly reduce however once you bring in solids, it'll only dry up if you stop bfing.


----------



## mzswizz

hello_kitty-thanks!!!

AFM, im cd12 and as you can tell by my chart...my temp dropped significantly. Since last night, I was having pain in my left ovary which is a first because every time I talked about ovary pain...it was always the right ovary. So I guess its a good sign. Hoping that means that the left ovary is finally working :thumbup: But yes, last night I started having sharp pains in my left ovary and now this morning, I took my temp and it was a big difference. DH and I dtd yesterday and pretty sure we are going to dtd today :haha: So if this is ovulation..we have our bases covered. Well that's it for now.


----------



## AC1987

Sounds like ov pains to me! I always get it either in one side or the other. :wacko: 

Good luck Patrice!! :D Let me know all your symptoms, and lets hope AF is late :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

good luck :D


----------



## mzswizz

thanks magic!!

Ashley-will do :haha: Lets see how the next 3 temps look.


----------



## josephine3

Hello kitty - how old is zachary now? I think i had a few issues with bfing around the 7 months mark then it seemed to get better again. I did start to swap some daytime bfs for bottles around that time tho.


----------



## AC1987

Blah I'm stressing so much over money issues. We never did get maternity insurance because we can't afford it, and you hafta come up with $5000 up front, not even in payments, then pay for a while before it kicks in :(

My Dh is so not happy with me being pregnant again, mainly for the money thing. I have a feeling we qualify for Medicaid just to cover maternity bills, only he doesn't believe in it so can't even look into it :nope: 
I'm just so down. I don't know what we're gonna do.. part of me is thinking of not even going to any prenatal visits and just dialing emergency when I go into labour and have it at home.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh i am sorry you are having trouble, i am from the uk so i know how different it is in the usa


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-omg that must suck. I think you should try to do the Medicaid still because it will solve your money issues. And I know your DH probably thinks that would make him feel like he isn't a provider but he is actually doing a lot if he gets it. So he should reconsider.

AFM, its cd13 today and my temp only went up a little. I think im probably still in the pre-ov phase. Which is no problem. I would love to ovulate before dh goes off on his detachment next week so atleast by the time he comes back, we would either have a bfp or af. So we all shall see.


----------



## AC1987

Well I'm feeling a little more optimistic today, I mean there hasta be a reason why I got pregnant again, I mean yes this was a shock and not planned, but I don't believe babies can be mistakes that shouldn't happen. We talked about our budget, and it turns out we don't qualify for Medicaid, because the amount he makes before taxes is too high, even though once all the money is taken away by taxes (grrr) its low. I was reading online about saving money food wise. We already are growing a garden so that helps, mostly its buying meat that's the killer, so I'm hoping we can buy some stuff in bulk and then I'll just cook and freeze some meals to take out at a later time. I'm sure if we don't hafta buy big purchases for a couple months we'll be ahead in our debt and HOPEFULLY able to save something for the next delivery costs.
I'm still stressing over where to go for my prenatal visits though.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Do you have a clinic nearby like planned parenthood or anything of that nature. Check to see if they have low costs or free pregnancy clinics that help women. And about buying meats, what dh and I do is when buy in bulk and I come home, season the meats, separate them in amounts so we know how many meals we can have and put them in freezer bags and label them and put them in the freezer. So whenever you want to have a meal you just take out the meat you want and put it on the stove to cook, it actually saves time and you save money that way. You'll be surprised how long it lasts when you separate the meats into a certain amount and not cook it all at once. Hope I helped :hugs:

AFM, im cd14 today and im almost half way through my cycle already. My temp is rising but it is still lower than the 3 or 4 temps I had after AF ended. I don't know if im gearing up for ovulation and its slowly going to happen or if im just going through the pre ov temps and this is just my normal temps before the actual ov. Hoping something happens before my doc appt. next week though. So atleast I can tell her if im o'ing or not. And we work from there. Im hoping to atleast ov and dh and I get a bfp from it but time will tell. DH and I had a long talk about children which was well needed I must say. DH told me that he really wants children and that there is nothing that's standing in our way from trying to get pregnant now. He is not making any excuses, he is not going to tell me to wait, he wants kids with me just as bad as I want children with him so he is definitely ready mentally. And that made me happy because I always felt like it was just me trying by myself but now he asks about how my temps look, do it looks like im ovulating, he lets me know if "inside" feels "different" or not....its like we are both communicating and are finally working together and Im happy about that now. So hoping a bfp comes. Whether its this cycle or me having to go through the medical team to get one...a bfp will come our way because we are ready for our little Navy Brats :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

That's so lovely Patrice, I really hope it happens soon for you both.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Susi


----------



## AC1987

awwww how nice!! I really hope you're blessed with a bundle of joy :haha:

AFM I'm getting excited.. my sister will be coming for Cassidy's birthday, either Friday or Saturday. but yay!! I can't believe my little baby will be turning 1!!


----------



## Blondiejay

I can't believe Cassidy will be one soon. That's gone so quickly!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Wow cant believe she is going to be 1. Geesh 1 yr has went by already?!

AFM, im cd15 today which means, hopefully, im half way through my cycle :thumbup: Well, my temp is rising that for sure. So maybe yesterday was ov day for me but we shall see. We dtd yesterday and I think 2-3 days ag oso hoping if I did ov, it was right timing. Also, dtd this morning and cm was very egg whitish. Was VERY stretchy and even DH noticed. Never had eggwhite cm like that before. Well I actually never had it at all. Even after dtd , (tmi alert) when dh pulled out..it kind of stretched onto him and wouldn't break which was weird because that never happened before. Usually, it just leaks out. So maybe SOMETHING is going on and maybe it did take the hernia repair surgery to be done so now my LEFT ovary can work properly. Who knows?! But im hoping good comes out of this. I have been applying for jobs so should here from them by Thursday. Also, I got my follow up appt. with the surgeon on Monday and my fertility issue consultation with my primary doc on that following Wednesday. And Wednesday is the day DH leaves to go on his detachment for a couple weeks. Also, I talk with the school and everything this Friday so I should be starting school next week :thumbup: So im going to be a busy camper. I don't know if I told you ladies but since the school that has my ultrasound program is a 2 hr drive away :wacko: I have decided to go with the military spouse program and sign up with a school affiliated with them and get my certification in medical coding and billing which only take a few months to get and once im done with the certification, they will help me find a job when I graduate :thumbup: So it all works out and once I am done with that certification, Im going to go back and become certified as a pharmacy technician so im going to be rounded in the medical field until I can go to a school that is closer and has my ultrasound program so Im going to be busy. This works out for me because if I do get pregnant, I can still get all the certifications I need BEFORE the baby is born :thumbup: Well, that's all for now.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, I would say you ovulated now or yesterday, but based on how errmm active you and your dh are I think you're covered :haha: now lets just hope it sticks!! 


AFM... omg my stomach... this is tmi but for the past 14 days every single morning been getting diarrhea :( it hurts so much, the gas cramps are bad and ugh I don't feel well. Maybe this is my form of morning sickness? :baby: I'm so mopey not sure if its hormones or just my personality LOL!! I just feel so down, I hate having to hide pregnancy when I'm this early.. and first tri scares me on this forum cause people are always having mcs :nope: and then I get scared that I might be next... 
Its hard chasing after an almost 1 year old too.. shes in the stage where she continually tests what she can and cannot do :dohh: and then does the drop on floor kick and scream just because I won't let her play with wires *sigh* I know it'll past before long its just a little tiring that it happens so often.


----------



## magicwhisper

well af got me this morning


----------



## AC1987

:( oh noooo!! that's not good!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-well if only I did ov. I didn't yet unfortunately but just patiently waiting. And hope you feel better soon :hugs:

magicwhisper-boo to AF.

AFM, im on cd16 today and I haven't o'd still. And I just received a phone call from the doctor telling mye my ug. 7th apt is cancelled and is now rescheduled to Aug. 12th. Well atleast it gives me time to see if I ov this cycle or not. Im really hoping to ov before DH goes on detachment but we shall see what happens. Nothing else to report here.


----------



## AC1987

my only advice is dtd until you think you ov and then some :haha:
So weird though I thought for sure you did or were going to..


----------



## boxxey

2 days till the wedding and we were trying to see if doms suit fit lol I just couldnt resist this photo op lol


----------



## AC1987

awww hes a cutie!! 


AFM the cramps have gone and finally a day without diarrhea!! :D I'm trying to come up with a food plan that'll help me gain about a pound a week til I'm due. Its a huge struggle as so many things makes me lose my appetite and I find I just can't seem to eat huge meals in one sitting, and I dislike breads, pastas and such :haha: But I'm making an effort! As I am underweight :( If anyone has any suggestions pass them on! :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Christie- Dominic is lovely! 
Ashley - hope all is going well, how's your pregnancy going? Sorry I need to read the previous posts.
Patrice, hope you ovulate soon.

So my period ended on 3 days ago. Im still debating whether or not to ttc. I guess im just gonna continue ntnp and see where it leads. I was browsing craiglist andvsaw brand new baby girl clothes over 60 pieces for only 75 bucks. Such a steal. Makes me wanna buy it and save up, but that would be ridiculous. First off, I don't know when I will be pregnant. If I do get pregnant, there's the gender issue, and if im lucky to have a girl, I cant guarantee it will be a summer baby. Overall, to many uncertainties to think about buying anything.


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-Dom is adorable!!!!

Ashley-glad you are feeling better. Still cant believe you are pregnant again and working out what to do etc during pregnancy. Atleast this time you got experience.

Hello_kitty-yeah buying those clothes would be a hassle of not knowing a lot. So good thing you didn't. Great decision :thumbup:

AFM, today I am on cd17. Once again, my temp has dipped this morning. Since it dropped, DH and I dtd. Pre-ov temps are staying around the 96-97 degree range I've noticed now. When I told DH my temp dropped again, he said it looks like your body is gearing up to ov and it fails so it tries all over again. Maybe you should speak to your doc about trying that Clomid stuff so you can ovulate :haha: Cant believe he was actually listening to me when I was explaining medications and temps and a lot of other stuff dealing with ttc. Surprised he remembered that :haha: But I will let my doc know that Im not ovulating if I don't ovulate this cycle. Looking at my past charts...I wasn't ovulating every month. It was like every other month and every 2 months :nope: So that really decreases my chances of conceiving a year. So I will inform her about that. Hoping she does help me and prescribe me with SOMETHING and figure out what exactly is the issue and fix it. Let's see what happens by the 12th.


----------



## AC1987

I should mention clomid to my sister, shes been trying for 4 years now.. though her DH won't get tested at all to see if its his problem so I don't know if she'd be able to get it... 


Anyways home made pizza tonight! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Yay for the homemade pizza sounds delicious! And yep I've been trying for 3 going on 4 years now. It doesn't seem that long wow time has flown by.


----------



## AC1987

I'm so disappointed right now... well it makes sense. Since telling my mom how I'm expecting she cancelled her trip for January so that she can come when baby is born. I'm just... heartbroken that she won't be able to come in January. :( Now its gonna be close to a year before I see family. I can't make it to Canada either because I need to renew my green card before it expires to get the conditions removed. And can't really afford the trip either *sigh*.. I just feel down. Even though it does make sense, just wish they lived closer :(


----------



## magicwhisper

aw :hugs: your mum will be there when the lo is born though


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-hope your mom can maybe do a mini trip in January and also take time to see your new LO. :hugs:

AFM, im on cd19 and now my temps are staying in the 96 degree range. I wonder if that means im about to ov soon. Well atleast we got our bases covered because we have pretty much been dtd every day. Cant believe in 4 days DH will be on his detachment. Im happy for him because this will be his first detachment. Also, while he is away, I will be seeing my doc etc to help me fix any issues I have (mainly thinking its me not ovulating properly that's the issue) and by the time he comes...we can see if what I use at that time works. So we shall see. Also, I have started school for medical coding and billing yesterday and I am currently doing great. I did two modules already and their exams and I passed the exams with an 100% :happydance: And its fully online so im glad. Well that's all for now.


----------



## magicwhisper

af is still here so nothing to report really lol


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, I don't think she can afford to come twice.. I was hoping she'd come jan then come again or stay a couple months, but I doubt that'll happen since I know my dad'll not want her gone so long again. 

AFM we had Cassidy's birthday party today, it went pretty good!! :) I can't wait to see everyone's pictures from it. 


Boxxy I hope your wedding went well today :)


----------



## mzswizz

Boxxey-cant wait for wedding pics!

Ashley-well the good thing is...she is coming :hugs: Glad everything went well.


----------



## AC1987

How is things with you Patrice? Do you think you won't ov this month?


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - it must suck having your mom so far away. My mom and I have a lukewarm relationship, but sometimes I do wish she was closer...although she's only 50 minutes away. Can you post some pictures of Cassidy's birthday party?

Patrice - how are things going for you?

Christie - Cant wait to see photos of your wedding.

I took Zachary to his 9 month check up today and although he is making progress with his weight, he hasnt reached several milestones such as sittign on his own and crawling. The doctor doesnt want to send him to a therapist yet, and want to give him some extra time, given that he's a preemie. 

While driving my husband to school today, I pretended to tell him that we missed my ovulation window. He reacted by saying "what? we did? What was the window?" and I told him the truth that its somewhere between 8/3 - 8/13 since my cycle before was 33 days. He was like "we still have time, lets do it tonight". So I guess we will be ttc after all.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Im not sure if im going to ov this month. Im thinking it will either be late ov or no ov.

hello_kitty-everything is going good for me. Now if only my body just ovulates. GL with ttc'ing :hugs:

AFM, im cd21 today and as you can tell from my chart...for the past few days, my temps are VERY low. This is the first time they have been this low. Maybe im gearing up for ovulation who knows. I feel like I been gearing up for ov for the longest :nope: Well based on my previous charts and FF, they put my earliest ov day as cd24 which sucks because DH will be gone on cd23. But I guess if we dtd on cd23, we will still have a chance. If I ov later than that, then I know for sure to expect AF to come this cycle and we will have to try when dh comes back from his detachment. Im doing pretty well in school also. And I had my follow up today. He said I can take off the strips and I was finally able to see the incision which by the way didn't really leave a scar :happydance: Im happy about that because I wanted to prevent that because I already have enough scars as it is. So now in 1 week, I have my appt. with my primary doc about my fertility issues so I cant wait and also I am just flying by in school which is great because that means I will be starting my career soon which will be perfect if we do conceive soon :thumbup: And on Aug. 27th.....its a special day for my parents because its their 36th year anniversary :happydance: Wish I could be there to celebrate with them but a nice video chat will do the trick :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Ok here are the pics!! https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151766705514054.1073741830.513964053&type=1&l=68c563c792
Feel free to add me on fb too!


Patrice, that's good that theres no scar :) and aww man what a weird thing with your cycle.. I can't give any advice though :wacko: but they say sperm lasts up to 5 days...


----------



## boxxey

here are some pics there will be more once i get some from the photographer.


Marliejay

Adam, myself and my sister

adam and i 

adn myself and my gramma

adam and i with my mom and step dads sisters, nieces and all my kids


----------



## boxxey

most of the wedding party missing my niece the baby and marlie

my boys walking me down

my best friend and i 

my best friend and i


----------



## magicwhisper

nice pics!

not much to report for me af is slowing down though


----------



## AC1987

gorgeous pics Christie!!


AFM went to the pedi with Cassidy for her shots, shes now 27 inches and 17 pounds 13 ounces.. shes a small baby still :) But they're happy shes growing. 
I'm hoping she won't react badly to the shots, I've heard such horror stories so I'm really hoping she'll be ok with them.


----------



## hello_kitty

Nice pics Christie! Glad you had a wonderful time. 

Ashley I also took Zachary to the pediatrician yesterday for his 9 month check up. He is 28 inches long and weighs 17 lbs 5 oz. Very close to Cassidy.

We didn't dtd last night. I wanted to sleep early. I don't care if I don't get it this cycle though, im not in a rush. Funny how with the first I was soo obsessed with ttc, second baby im like yea whatever. It''ll come when it comes.


----------



## boxxey

at Doms 4 month needles he was 17lbs 4 ounces lol


----------



## AC1987

:haha: now it really makes me think my baby is small LOL!! 

Lily, that's how it was gonna be with us! I figured when we finally were gonna ttc I wasn't gonna do the whole tracking I was just gonna see what happens then buy a few preg tests. :wacko:
Maybe laid back is the way to go LOL


----------



## mzswizz

wow Lily, Christie & Ashley: Your babies are getting bigger by the minute. When do they stop growing :haha:

AFM, im cd23 today and looks like my temp has finally went up. I had to wake up at 5:45am this morning instead of my normal 7am because DH is going on his 17 day detachment today so I had to drop him off. When I took my temp at 5:45am it was actually 97.20F but I used the temp adjuster because I took my temp at a different time and it put my temp at 97.45F. So hoping my temp just goes up for the next 2 days because if it does..that means I finally o'd and if I did...I finally o'd the day BEFORE he went on detachment. FF said the earliest I can ov is cd24 and today I am cd23 so we shall see. We have our bases covered up until today. I know that supposedly sperm lasts for up to 5 days so I have a few days ahead covered as well. Just in case mytemp just went up randomly. But I was very shocked to see it go up so high today. I didn't do anything different also like wear pajamas etc :blush: And most of the time if we dtd like around 12am-1am...it still didn't effect my temp so I know dtd didn't change anything either....so fxed that ov has FINALLY happened last night. So today starts day 1 of DH being away and Im going to miss him but I can still talk to him on the phone etc and I didn't take him leaving as bad as I thought. I guess its because Im use to DH being away so now I just adjusted mentally to it. But I cant wait for him to come home safely. Hoping that I did ov and I get a bfp because then when he comes back home...we'll have a bfp and he will know before his birthday (sept. 7th). So fingers crossed this is ovulation but we shall see how the next 2 days go. Hoping my temp doesn't drop or I don't have ovulation at all. Also, I see my doc in 5 days to discuss fertility issues so if this is ovulation...I can talk to her about what I know about me not ovulating every month etc and she can probably check to see if I have ovulated etc. I don't know but hoping I get some type of answer(s) when I go. So all in all everything is going good. And now its time for me to start on my school work.


----------



## AC1987

Looking at your chart, I think if it continues to rise then I will say you def oved!! So crossing my fingers for you :)

And I hope you don't get too lonely with your dh away!!


AFM I made a blueberry and cherry cobbler yummm... my dh said hes gonna make lasagna I just hope he comes early enough to make it in time for dinner :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-That sounds so yummy and I hope I o'd too. Just fxed that my temp rises for the next 2 days.


----------



## magicwhisper

well af has officially gone :D


----------



## mzswizz

yay for AF to be gone magic!!!


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: looks like you didn't ov... did you use a temp changer? or is it just being wacky?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Actually no..that was my actual temp when I woke at 7am unfortunately. So im thinking this is going to be a no ov cycle.

AFM, im cd24 and it looks like im not going to ovulate this cycle or might just have late ovulation. My temp didn't rise any higher so it seems like my body once again failed at its attempt to ov. From looking at my chart, it looks like I tried to ov either 2-3 times already. In 4 days, I will be seeing my doc so hopefully she sheds some light on what's going on with my body and why im not ovulating like I suppose to. I have completed another module in my medical coding and billing program so another milestone completed :happydance: Im hoping by next month, the program will be complete and I will be able to start working as a medical coder soon :thumbup: Also, dh made it safely in Alaska yesterday so im happy about that. Im just ready to start my career and get a bfp so we can start expanding our family. This job will be perfect if I get pregnant because I will be sitting at a desk so I wont be on my feet lifting heavy items as I do now at my current job. So that's why I am focused and determined to be done soon. Well that's it for me.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh good luck at the docs!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks magic! how's it going?


----------



## magicwhisper

its good thanks, its our month off ttc because we are both going away to seperate places during my fertile time xD its nice to have a break!


----------



## mzswizz

that's good. glad your are getting your nice break because trust me we all need one :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, I got a call today for a job interview on Saturday and also I put down an adoption hold fee because we getting a new dog (the other dog was terrible so gave him another home with people who can train better). Also, looks like this cycle is going to be short and no ov because...im spotting but its more like a light flow. Its this pink/purple :shrug: looking color and its not consistent. It only came out with DH's extra soldiers/my cm. And its wet when it comes out but it dries up like discharge :shrug: So right now im totally :wacko: im only cd24 and obviously I didn't ovulate at all so I don't know what to make of this. Will definitely talk to my doc about this on Monday and see what happens. Also this is my 3rd cycle after the bcps so I have no clue whats going on. They said that the bcps that I was taken will be completely out my system in the matter of days so I don't know what my body is going through. I didn't even have TIME to ovulate :nope:


----------



## AC1987

Oh how odd Patrice!! I hope your ob can explain it..


AFM.. I'm feeling down *sigh* my dh is taking it badly again me being pregnant, he's slipping into denial again :nope: We were talking the other day, and I mentioned something about when the baby comes to which he replies "What baby?" and I'm like "I'm pregnant remember?" and he says "There's nothing in there, you can't say there's something in there until you know for sure" .... OUCH! :nope: I don't know if this is his way of coping like incase I miscarry, but I have finally accepted that I'm pregnant again, I haven't really done anything like shopping or telling fb just yet, but its like I wish he'd be more supportive.:cry:


----------



## mzswizz

Aww Ashley-I hope your dh will come around soon. Sometimes men handle things differently. When we're super happy sometimes our DHs will be nonchalant about it. I think once he sees the baby on u/s, then he will make a complete turn around :hugs:

AFM, im on cd25 today and the brown discharge has stopped last night around 10pm so I only had it for 2-3 hours. And it was a little bit on the pad (not enough to call it a light period because it wasn't constant and it only came out when the discharge came out) and it wasn't there when I wiped nor was in the toilet so only on the pad :shrug: It don't seem like I ovulated neither so I don't know whats going on. Also, first it was pinkish/purplish (don't know how to really describe it..kinda of peach like) and then half a hour later, it turned brown. It was dry brown discharge like. It don't even look like bleeding so im lost. It sounded like characteristics of implantation bleeding but from looking at FF chart, it doesn't show that I o'd so im confused all around. I was thinking that it was AF. Usually, the first day it would be here and there but mostly here and doesn't really stop and then by the next morning, its here full blown. But it stopped last night and it hasn't been back since and Ive used the bathroom twice and all I see is the normal cm..so this is me right now :wacko: Any ideas?


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi Ladies!

I'm back from my honeymoon. It was brilliant and the OH and I are now thinking about moving to Spain! It just seems to be so much better out there for us 

Well don't know if i told you but the test at the drs was neg and I did a test a few days later before we went on hol and it was neg so i'm putting it down to an evap. I've looked at the signs I was having and found that it could have been ovulation around that time so that was nearly 2 weeks ago so just got to have my fingers crossed!

Ashley *hugs* I hope you're ok. As Patrice said, men just seem to deal with things differently. My OH has always maintained that he will NOT trust a preg test. I will not be definitley pregnant untill the drs confirm it with their tests and a blood test. I hope your OH will come around soon *Hugs*

Patrice That sure is a wierd cycle. I'm not sure what could be going on but I hope it's all good news!!! :-D

xx
xx


----------



## magicwhisper

awh i am sorry you are having problems, men are daft sometimes :(


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies! Sorry for the lack of update but iv been here reading! Sorry about ur oh ashley. He will come around.

So im 27 today argh. Iv had a pretty shitty day tbh. Im on my period and its heavy, i had a filling the other day which is still sore and iv hd a stressful day last minute shopping for lo birthday party tomorrow cos i had to wait till we got paid. We have so many bills we cant pay right now but i had to ignore this. Shes 1 on tuesday. I also fell out with oh earlier in the week so im stressed right now arrgh. Lo refused to sleep in her pushchair so was up from 12 to 7.30 which didnt help matters at all :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

aww jo :hugs: Happy Birthday and hope your day gets better and you sort things out with your oh.

AFM, still no AF just on and off brown discharge..its brown with stretchy clear cm :shrug: Im just letting my body do its thing. I will take a hpt tomorrow morning just to rule pregnancy out because my cycles aren't like this normally. Cramps, heavy bleeding, clots etc should be here by now. This is day 2 of spotting and I can pretty much wear a panty liner or no pad at all because its even barely there when I wipe.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, It does sound like implantation but since you didn't ov, as far as we know then I'm confused, is your body completely normal from being on bc? or was there still left in your system as I've heard that can mess up your cycles for a bit.

Katie, how sad that it wasn't a bfp, I was kinda hoping it was so that we could be pregnant together.. its weird this time around it doesn't feel like a lot of people are with me again :haha: I mean there are other girls on the forum who was pregnant around the same time I was with Cassidy but we didn't talk like how we do on this topic and such :haha: wow I'm mopey!!!


Jo, aww man I know how it is with bills it SUCKS!! Its like there's never money left over after paying bills. Yeah Cassidy is the same she will only nap either in her carseat or crib, but not in her carriage. 
Sorry to hear about the falling out :( I hope things get sorted out.

Zoey how are you? Taking a break from ttc I think I read?


AFM I got my learners!!! yaaayyy I can drive now :haha: And we celebrated by going out for dinner and I ordered a steak omg I coulda eaten the WHOLE thing only Cassidy started fussing so had the rest to go.
I know my dh will come around but I do wish he'd get happy sometimes :wacko: I think to him since he's not the one going through it that it doesn't feel real at all. Like he didn't even call himself a father til after Cassidy was born.. so that's how he is.. I mean I don't mean to complain about him all the time, he is really good in someways but in others gaahh he annoys me :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-our men...we gotta love em and hate em :haha: But im pretty sure he'll come around and congrats on getting your learners!!!! And the birth control is completely out my system. I had 2 normal AFs around my normal cycle length time and my bleeding length time so I have no clue whats going on here. But I don't even think I o'd for both of those cycles and during those cycles...I had right ovary pain and cramps and all the symptoms in the world but just like clockwork, I had light bleeding and then BAM full blown AF but this time I just don't know. Because I had left ovary pain...which out of 23 years on being on this earth...I've never had. And then my temps are lower than the normal temps I have ever had, and now no matter what I do...AF is not starting. Its still brown spotting which is freaking me out because usually if I have an orgasm or something it just comes like I broke a wall :haha: And its like 10 days early than my normal cycle so who knows what my body is doing. :wacko:


----------



## magicwhisper

sorry you had a bad night with your lo. :(

i am good, taking a break from ttc this month because we are both away around my fertile time next week oh is in manchester seeing friends and i am going to see my parents because is is going to manchester :D

i am just excited to see them, i haven't seen them in ages and i can only see them when the kids are off because of work *i work in childcare* :D


----------



## mzswizz

magic-yay for being able to see your parents. Even though my mom is terrified of flying (bad experience with flying on a plane)..they are planning to come around next year to visit DH and I.

AFM, im cd26 today and have no brown discharge last night. I was able to sleep with no pad etc and woek up this morning took my temp (vaginally) and there was nothing but white cm on the thermometer. Also, I would think that my temp will drop lower thinking that AF is on its way but its still in the 97s range and it really didn't drop as much. I took a test this morning and of course it was a BFN like I thought it would be (pics are below). I still on and off get the sharp pain in my left ovary which is weird. I seriously thought AF was coming because since yesterday (starting around 7 or 8pm) I was getting sharp pinching pains which made me think okay AF will be here later tonight or this morning. Currently, I don't have on any pads or panty liners etc..and there was no brown discharge as of right now. I used the bathroom this morning (which usually brings forth AF while im using the bathroom) and nothing but cm came out. Im not going to freak out or worry about it or stress about it anymore. I got my job interview today and I got my doc appt on Monday @ 9:40am so hopefully she can shed some light on why I had spotting. At first I was thinking maybe its my left ovary finally trying to work and this time around my pre-ov temps would be 96s degrees and my post ov temps would be 97s degrees. But that was just wishful thinking. The doc will be able to tell me if I o'd or not. These are the non tweaked photos so ladies feel free to tweak the pics :hugs:

Last night:

This morning:

HPT from last night:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Good luck with your interview Patrice!

That is wierd! Could you be ovulating? You can have ovulation bleeding? I don't know! 

Update: Feeling very tired the past few days! Bit of cramping. I've been feeling like Aunt Flo is about to come but she never does! I just want either a BFP or aunt flo just so I know where I am. I haven't had a proper flo since March. 

Back at the doctors on Tues for her to give me tablets to aid weight loss. Hopefully they will work and with the weight dropping off, I should have better fertility. Just gotta hope!!! 

 xx


----------



## mzswizz

Katie-I was thinking that could happen. I have never experienced ovulation bleeding/spotting at all ever in my life before. Usually once I start spotting, it means AF is coming so get ready. The only time I had spotting was, when AF comes or when I had fell pregnant years ago. So I been thinking that maybe its AF just taking its sweet ol time because I am still having the sharp pains and they are REALLY sharp so we shall see what the doc says Monday or FF. Whoever confirms faster :haha: And gl to you on the weight loss plan. I know you're going to get your bfp in no time.


----------



## mzswizz

AF is finally here!! I jump started it :haha: So this was a 25 day, anon ovulatory cycle. Cant wait for the docs.


----------



## AC1987

awww sorry to hear Patrice!! So will this coming month you miss your chance too since your DH is away??

Katie, best of luck!! I hope you get a boost in fertility :)


AFM... I'm terrified of driving, haven't started yet but maybe tomorrow I will haha


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Im actually glad that this is happening so that my doc can start from scratch with me and monitor me closely :thumbup: Also, actually I wont miss our chance this month because the bleeding lasts for a week (give or take a day or two) and then I most likely wont ov until around a week or 2 from then. By that time DH will be home because he comes back on the 23rd :thumbup: And driving isn't that bad really. You just got to be aware of the idiots :haha: 

AFM, I went to my interview and I have a second interview on Friday :happydance: So my plan is to either have 1 job that gives me a good amount of hours...or just work these 2 short hour jobs.


----------



## magicwhisper

sorry about your bfn, good luck at the interview
hope your okay ashley :D
im still headachy so i think a migraine os on there way :( if you are not meant you take iboprophen when ttc you are definatly not meant to be taking my migraine tablets :rofl: but i can't handle pain at all! so if i get a migraine i will have to take them


----------



## AC1987

That was the start of pregnancy for me, AWFUL migraines.. it sucked!! 
Now its pretty much over with, though I still have a lot of visual disturbances..
I drove today, in a parking lot, omg it scared me bahah and then the first one we were at someone called the cops PFFTT! and my DH wanted me to keep driving but I got so nervous I couldn't so then we left and then the cop left hmmph! So we found a bigger one and went there. But man was not what I was expecting :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Glad you are getting the hang of it though! Hopefully in no time you will be driving around :thumbup:

AFM, well actually its cd27 :wacko: Flow didn't start yet. Thought I jumpstarted it because it was more brown than usual and it had a few clots (or what I thought were clots) but it only happened at that point of time. And now its right back to on and off spotting. So once again, I haven't started my actual flow yet :dohh: Oh well, atleast I got my doc appt. tomorrow at 9:40am so she can see whats going on. Hopefully, she can jumpstart my AF and then we work from there because this on and off spotting is just a pain and a waste of pads. Well, I have my 2nd job interview on Friday @ 2:15pm. And I go back to work at my job on the 27th. So if I get this job, seeing as both of them are short hour jobs, I can work both. And DH will be home in 12 days yay :happydance: So im happy for that. Hoping I get something to help with the ovulation. And through researched, learned that if you don't ovulate a cycle, it can cause spotting etc. So that's probably whats going on. I took my temp at 8:15am instead of 7am but I used a temp adjuster to adjust the temp. My actual temp is 97.33 and the adjusted temp put me at 97.06 so I used that one. And from comparing my cycles...this cycle has the lowest temps out of all cycles. So I don't know what went wrong this cycle but I sure want to find out. Hopefully I will tomorrow. Will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## AC1987

Do update with what the doctor says :)


AFM not much happening, seems like Cassidy is changing her schedule on me yet again...


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-will do and hopefully Cassidy gets a good schedule.

AFM, today im cd28 and it looks like this might be a long cycle. Im still spotting, but this morning, it wasn't there but I know it will be back later this afternoon. I have my doc appt. in the next hour or so. I cant wait to go to the doc and see what happens. On a good note, im doing good in school and almost done with the program so that's good because I will be able to find a job with my certification and it will be perfect for when I conceive and also I get better hours and more pay so im focused to get the program and certification done in a month. So wish me luck on that. This cycle has its ups and downs but now I am focused to make sure my body is in tip top shape to conceive and hold a pregnancy. So let's see what the future holds. Im ready for #1 to come. I think after that I'll most likely mellow out about ttc because I would've had a first already. I think the first one is just the challenge. And I do like challenges.


----------



## magicwhisper

Glad about your interview! Awh she decided to change things up hopefully it gets sorted soon


----------



## mzswizz

thanks magic!

AFM, im back from the docs and they said I have PCOS. I am now referred to a gynecologist and my primary doctor told me I might have to see a fertility specialist.


----------



## magicwhisper

Awh :(


----------



## AC1987

awww :( is that why you're not ovulating? or conceiving?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, it is causing me to not ovulate and therefore at the moment, they labeled me as infertile until I can go to my gyn appt. and work from there.


----------



## AC1987

:hugs: well now that they know something I hope its one step closer to a bfp... I'm so sorry though! I'm sure it was tough to swallow. 

Not much new happening with me..


----------



## magicwhisper

I'm sorry hun :( at least you will be getting answers soon though xx


----------



## josephine3

Wow patrice finally some answers! How did they find out and why on earth wasnt pcos ruled out long ago?!
Just so u know, my friend has pcos and accidentally concieved her first after being told she was infertile due to pcos! 

Ashley Georgia is changing her schedule too, trying to drop from 2 naps to 1 which is playing havoc with bedtime. If she has 2 naps shes not tired enuf for bed then if she has only 1 its pushing 5 or 6 hrs before bed! Then of course if i put her to bed earlier to compensate she wakes in the night... Argh.. Mite post in baby club actually lol. Is cassidy having similar issues?


----------



## magicwhisper

Awh bless you there routine will sort out don't worry


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies!!! Im just glad to finally be able to know whats going on.

Jo-Well my previous docs wouldn't listen to me so that's why they didn't rule it. But I finally got someone to listen to me and she automatically knew. So glad I was able to deal with her.

AFM, cd30 today and you already know..Im still have a random spotting/bleeding cycle. Hoping this doesn't continue on for weeks. Im hoping it atleast stops by the time I get to my gynecologist appt in 3 weeks but we shall see. Thinking about just changing to tampons instead of keep wasting good pads...or maybe panty liners :shrug: Don't know yet. Well I only have 4 more modules to go before I have completed the medical coding and billing program :happydance: Im getting closer and closer to achieving my goal. Also, tomorrow I get to pick up my new dog :happydance: She got spayed yesterday so she has to be in their care for 48 hours before they can release her to me just to make sure she is recovering fine. Tomorrow morning, Im going to the store to buy her pet bed, the kennel, collar and leash, dog bowls, etc. Im super excited cant wait. DH will be home next Friday so im happy. Also, cant wait for my doc appt. So just pretty much got to wait for everything :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

A dog so cute we want pictures! I remember buying all the stuff for Timothy haha so much fun


----------



## AC1987

Jo, yes Cassidy is at that phase now its driving me bonkers!! 2 naps and she wants to stay up past her bedtime 1 nap if its in the morning shes MISERABLE before bed. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

magic-I will most definitely post pics. As a matter of fact..Im going to post pics of her that I took while I was at the adoption shelter looking at her.


----------



## magicwhisper

Oh dear.

I have to lose weight :( I am just over a stone overweight now :( in a means my weight changes all the time but now I have to get rid of this fat.


----------



## AC1987

aww! Can I have some extra weight? :haha: I ended up losing some *sigh* 

I still am unsure what to do.. I know I should probably make my first prenatal visit, but I keep putting it off because me and my DH can't come to an agreement. I would like to go back to the hospital where I had Cassidy mostly because I was happy with how it went, he wants me to try somewhere different. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-If you had a good experience with the hospital...I say compromise. You get the hospital that you want and since he wants you to get a doc, just try and get a doc inside the hospital of your choice so therefore its a win/win situation. Hope I helped :hugs:

Magic-Hoping you get to the weight you want to be :hugs:

AFM, im on cd31 today and I have been spotting for 8 days now. Today, I get to pick up my dog today so I am happy about that. Also, I got to do some dog shopping before I go get her so im going to be a little busy. Other than that, there is nothing to really report.


----------



## magicwhisper

Yeah have some of my fat I have to much :haha: awh men are silly sometimes massive makes a valid point though


----------



## AC1987

His reasoning is mostly distance I think, but I imagine once I get my license, unsure when that'll be as I find driving quite scary right now. But I mean once I get my full license then I imagine I will be able to drive myself for the monthly appts.. because price wise all the hospitals and everything cost the same.


----------



## magicwhisper

Ah I see, his reasoning makes sense but it should go on what you want and are more comfortable with


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies,

How is everyone? 

Patrice - I can imagine how frustrating it must be. It is not impossible though. I have also heard of some people conceiving naturally with ttc.

Ashley - Awww, I hope you will be able go to the hospital of your choice. I really have no experience in this as I never had a midwife. Just went straight to the hospital. I had an ob doc though (kinda like a midwife I think). By the way, I find it amazing how you are able to keep the weight off. How do you do it really? I have a problem with keeping it off and losing some. It just keeps fluctuating. I thought breastfeeding would help lose weight.

AFM , I went to my mom's house today to spend a little time with the fam after dropping my husband off work. I stayed there for 3 hours until it was time to pick it up. I have a 2.5 year old sister who adores Zachary. She started crying when he left. Its cute! Seeing her really makes me want a girl next.


----------



## AC1987

Zoey, thanks for your imput, but I'm hoping we'll be able to come to an agreement.


Lily, I actually struggle with gaining weight I always have, one of the memories I have of going to the doctor at 10 even was getting told that I was underweight and needed to eat more. I know I don't get in enough calories, I used to get told I was lucky when I was younger and actually could eat ALOT. Now I find it HARD to eat a lot of food as I get full SO easily, or my appetite just vanishes. :wacko: I only gained 17 pounds when I was pregnant with Cassidy, that's why they weren't too happy with me, they said if they didn't see any weight gain I was gonna become high risk :nope: 
Now it kinda scares me since this time around I lost weight, last time I had gained 5 pounds by now, this time I lost 5 pounds.


----------



## magicwhisper

i hope you can gain weight then, i wish i could give you some of mine :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

i can't wait to see pics of your pooch xD
ac1 - hopefully you will yes :D


----------



## mzswizz

how are you ladies doing today?

AFM, today is cd32. The spotting has subsided so im hoping that means my body is TRYING to gear up for ov again. It's a little pinkish but it was there only once when I wiped so it looks like its on its way out :happydance: Today is my 2nd job interview and I will be leaving in the next hour or so. Sooo I have decided to pamper myself a little today. I have went to the nail salon and had my eyebrows waxed..which was well needed :haha: And I might go back after the interview to go get a pedicure because its just something about the mini massages that make you feel so much better :blush: DH will be home next Friday so Im happy about that. After he comes home, in the following week or so is my apt :thumbup: And DH is coming with me so atleast he will have all the info. Who knows..they might just ask him to do a semen analysis. Im just ready for the process to begin. Im hoping to atleast get pregnant before he goes on deployment next year. That's the goal. So just occupying my time until then. Plus, here a couple pics of Ellie my new dog!
 



Attached Files:







elliemae2.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 1









elliemae.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## magicwhisper

awh such a cutie! hopefully you get the answer you want


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks.


----------



## AC1987

So I find it easier putting what I hafta say in words, so I wrote my DH a msg on fb about why I want the hospital and all. And I don't know if he'll understand but atleast he knows now, he hasn't responded though.. :wacko:


Patrice what a cute dog!!


----------



## magicwhisper

hope it will go ok keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley! And hope it goes well with DH. Maybe he will sit down and talk to you about his response :thumbup:

AFM, im cd33 today and spotting has went away completely :thumbup: My temps are still in normal range so I wonder if my body is going to try and ov again :shrug: If it does..im hoping its around the time dh comes back from detachment. I had my 2nd job interview yesterday and it went pretty good. I will know if I have the job by Sunday. Im also going to apply to a job that's around 25-30 mins away. Even though its a drive, if it pays better and I get more hours...then the drive wouldn't matter to me. Nothing really to report also. Ellie is doing wonderful here and she is a very good listener etc. Glad I was able to get here :thumbup: Well that's it for now.


----------



## AC1987

So Patrice, what is your next appt with the ob? Do you know what they'll suggest next? 


AFm... migraine. And super moody. *sigh* I am so tired of having to stay overnight at my in laws... like they only live an hour and a half away, we shouldn't hafta stay overnight right? Especially when Cassidy NEVER sleeps there, like she won't nap or sleep and I end up super upset and exhausted cause I hafta stay up all night with her by myself. And then we were gonna leave and my MIL put her down for a nap RIGHT when we were gonna leave, I had WANTED her to nap in the car, but no, now we're gonna hafta deal with her crying the whole way. Sorry I just need to rant. I think I'm gonna TRY to have a talk with my DH to work some things out. :nope:


----------



## magicwhisper

ugh how annoying it is lovely when they sleep in the car, i remember with my little sister :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

at the moment it is cd19 nothing exciting happening lol. I have had a headache for ages though >.<


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-My previous apt was with my primary care doctor. But the appt. on September 4th is with the gynecologist and its to discuss PCOS and do the next step in helping.


----------



## magicwhisper

well i am back to work in the nursery tomorrow after my week off. I prefer working in schools. Though the exercise is better walking to the nursery. I can't wait to start work in the schools again i september :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Ohhh I see Patrice, I for some reason though you had seen an ob gyn. Wow sept is coming up fast!

Zoey, good luck with your work :) Are you back to ttcing?


AFM, just busy with the munchkin, also been getting a lot of migraines, so not fun. Still stressing over where to go, not getting anywhere with my DH he is just not talking :dohh:


----------



## magicwhisper

as soon as af arrives i will be, i think i o later than i thought because of cm but i am not meant to tracking anything we are meant to be ntnp. >.<


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies how is everyone? I need to read through the previous posts. Im due for af tomorrow. Im kinda nervous. Dh and I only dtd once though, so I don't think I caught the eggy.


----------



## magicwhisper

well good luck :D :dust:


----------



## hello_kitty

af is a day late but I am too nervous to test. I might wait til the end of the month...but I kinda dont want to be pregnant and not know it because I might be careless.


----------



## ricschick

Hi may I join? Ttc no 5! But have only just come off the pill and waiting for bleed nice to meet you all! 

Claire xx


----------



## magicwhisper

hello and welcome


----------



## AC1987

Welcome Claire :)


And awww its freaky when you find out you're preg again Lily :haha: not sure why but I find it more freaky the 2nd time.


AFM... finally got my DH to talk about everything. He basically told me that there is no money for me to get prenatal care, and that he can't take any time off. :wacko: 
But after 10 mins of me thinking that I'll hafta go carefree he's finally talking again and saying that I should just find a place closer.


----------



## AC1987

I spent a lot of the night researching places closer but cannot find a decent hospital :wacko: It just feels wrong going to a hospital that has reviews saying they don't respect your wishes and make you feel like you're a bad mother for not taking drugs to speed labour. I don't wanna be treated badly... so I'm at a loss of what to do. :wacko:


I hope you ladies are doing well! :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Maybe you should research the hospitals with DH together and therefore he can see the pros and cons just like you do so therefore he wont think that you are just saying you don't want to go nowhere closer. It usually takes men seeing the info in order to be understanding.

AFM, im on cd38 and DH will be back home tomorrow yay :happydance: Missed him dearly. Im going to be busy with school work today and finish the final touches of cleaning up so dh can come into a freshly fresh, clean house. Kinda hard to keep clean because Ellie loves to play around and knock stuff over :haha: But I cant wait to see DH. Today, im going to call a few other places to see if they are hiring but we shall see. DH and I video chatted yesterday and just from seeing him, I felt like a little girl in high school with a crush and he finally recognized me. I couldn't start blushing and smiling so I can just imagine how we will act once we see each other. Im still waiting to ovulate. Gyn appt is in 2 weeks so Im just ready to get the help we been longing for.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh bless, and i hope you find the right hospital soon ashely xx


----------



## ricschick

It must be awful trying to pick hospitals in the uk it's more straight forward than that you pick the nearest lol but my hospital is a little further but that's where I've had all my children so would change it. I think Patrice is right let him look with you! Xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome Claire!!! I was suppose to say that in the last post but I totally forgot :dohh: Nice to have you here. Wow ttc no. 5 that's great. Im still ttc no. 1 :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Welcome Claire.

Hello ladies, sorry I've not been on here much. Next week is my last week of maternity leave. I'm so gutted its nearly over. I'm really trying to cram in so much before I go back to work.
Darcy is doing brilliantly, she has her two bottom teeth now and is really trying to crawl. We have wooden floors so she drags herself along with her arms!!


----------



## AC1987

Thanks for the advice :) He finally just told me to pick wherever I am comfortable with, not sure if he really means it... but if he does he'll be getting a butt load of cookies :haha: :haha: 

Susi, oh wow Darcy growing so fast!! :) 

Claire, yes it should be easy but not all the hospitals are midwife friendly, a lot are just doctors or ob gyns... and I prefer a more natural way to go, but not quite confident for a birth centre incase I want an epidural ahahhaha


----------



## magicwhisper

i managed to get cute pictures of timothy so i thought i would share :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0334.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 1









1120008_10201968782965758_927852228_o.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-yay for being able to pick the hospital. :happydance:

Susi-Wow Darcy is growing up rather quickly :thumbup:

Magic-I love love love your rabbit! Adorable :cloud9:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - Yay! That is a nice turn around!

Patrice - Glad that your husband will be coming home soon. My husband was away for a month to visit his family and it was really bad, especially when I had to keep it a secret from family.

Susi - Awww. I wish Zachary had teeth. He has none right now but can crawl pretty well. He still cant sit on his own though without crouching his back and using his hands for support. Kinda weird how he cant do the basics but advanced to crawling.

Afm, I am on cd30. I went to a support center today to get a pregnancy test and it was negative. Which means my cycle is wacky. Oh well, this will be my second period after all. I think I need it to regulate first before really ttc. I played around with my husband today and told him I was pregnant, and he got excited, poor guy. I was being mean!


----------



## hello_kitty

I forgot to say this in my previous posts WELCOME CLAIRE!


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you :D

i put ore pictures on my journal :cloud9: he has moments were he dosen't mind his mum taking pictures of him and others he can't stand it so i have to take pictures when i can!


----------



## AC1987

Lily, why would you hafta keep it a secret your dh being away? and you shoulda waited for april fools to say it haha 


Patrice, awww I hate it when my DH hasta go away, thankfully he doesn't have any trips coming up yet.


----------



## mzswizz

Lily-Why you had to keep it a secret?

Ashley-Thanks.

Magic-I've always wanted a rabbit but ended up always getting dogs :haha:

AFM, im cd39 today. My temp went up but I think it was a fluke. I was drinking yesterday so I think that's why my temp went up today. We will see what tomorrow's temp looks like. DH comes home today so im happy about that also. Well, that's it for me for now.


----------



## magicwhisper

well oh has gone to a stag do for 2 days, he has only gone a couple of hours and i miss him already


----------



## hello_kitty

Zachary was only 5 months when dh left and we had to keep it a secret otherwise my mom would make us come stay with her for an entire month and I don't like it esp when we paying rent. 

Ashley I don't think I can wait til April's fool, I might get pregnant by then. 

I swear I saw some spotting last time I used the bathroom, but now I don't see anything. Just hope af will be here soon.


----------



## josephine3

Aww magicwhisper ur bunny is so cute! I had a bunny called whisper once! I also work as a nursery nurse how odd.. Whats even stranger is that my oh is also going away this weekend for 2 nights for a stag do! :haha: 
ashley i also had my baby at a hosp slightly further away as it also had birth centre facilities. My oh didnt get it at first but once i showed him why he came around.. Is he the one doing the driving? Think this is why my oh didnt like the idea!

Welcome claire !


----------



## AC1987

Jo, yes he is going to be doing the driving, which means taking a day off once a month til birth pretty much. I mean I got my learners but there is no way I have the confidence to drive at a high speed on the highway yet. He isn't fond of driving either. But yes I tried to tell him my reasonings for why I'm comfortable going there, I mean obviously if it was like an hour or more away I'd find something closer, but when all the hospitals are roughly the same distance it doesn't make sense. Also the amount we pay would be the same too. 

AFM I'm trying to just relax and try to enjoy the pregnancy even though its a secret from a lot of people. :baby:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - once a month is not that bad considering he's doing it for his baby.

Afm, today is cd2. I had some spotting yesterday so I guess that would be cd1 right? Last night I had a stupid fight with my husband and I tried to kick him out to the living room by locking the bedroom door and the bathroom door (he can get into the room through the bathroom), but we have cheap doors so he got in anyway. He tried touch me but I kicked him. He has been working all day from monday because his co worker is on vacation and he needs to cover for him. I have been exhausted by taking care of Zack, cooking, and taking the dogs out. He comes home and Zachary is all happy climbing over him on bed and he plays with the kid for a bit. I thought he could take care of Zachary so I could take a shower. Zachary just had a feed and was bouncing on the bed and he threw up and gave me a cheeky grin. My husband started getting mad and was like "why did you cancel the docs appointment". I told him cuz I didnt see any problems today so I wanted to wait. He called me lazy.

So I changed Zachary and he went and changed his shirt. When he got back I asked if he could watch Zachary so I could shower. He told me to go. After about 5 minutes he started scowling at me asking why I'm cruising around and not in the shower. He said I need to hurry up so he can hand back Zachary and go finish his food. I told him to just give me back Zachary then and go do what he wants. He kept fighting with me and wont hand Zachary back. I said its time for Zachary to sleep...blah blah blah.

In the end he handed him back without calling me a name. He called me a loud mouth. I got mad and said he talks so much like a dog barking...and he said fuck you.

Gosh I hate my husband sometimes and these are the times I am grateful that I dont have another one on the way.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I think everything will work out with the hospital. If you put it that way...then the hospital you went to before shouldn't be a problem.

Lily-Wow the arguments we got to go through. Hope you feeling better and hopefully your dh comes around! :hugs:

AFM, im on cd40 today. Looks like this is going to be another long cycle. I picked DH up last night and as you can tell by my chart...we have been dtd since he has arrived home :haha: My theory was right, yesterday's temp was a fluke and due to me drinking. In a way I am happy because atleast now I can catch ov if it happens because dh is here :happydance: Well that's all for now.


----------



## AC1987

awww Lily, arguments are awful, and in the heat of the moment sometimes hurtful things can be said. I hope you two can make up :flower: though I know how stressful it is when you just want a break from your baby, I mean I love Cassidy but seriously at the end of the day I just want some ME time, like I understand how husbands hafta go to work and blah blah.. but still us mothers who hafta stay home all day need some help too :) 


Patrice, wow long cycle!! :wacko: I wonder why it goes so long?


AFM, getting together with friends today so cleaning the place up, well I mean its usually clean but cluttery if you know what I mean :haha: so anyways I'm sweeping the kitchen floor like I always do, as I'm bending down using the dust pan and broom I see this white wiggly like worm thing... then I look and see about 20+ of them.. to this point I'm freaking out, maggots YUCK!!! so I get my hubby to come clean it up as I can't I was just so grossed out. We think a fly musta laid some eggs in our garbage or beside it or something. But *gags* it grossed me out SO much!! So I swept a 2nd time after he was finished then mopped with bleach so I HOPE that cleaned it up.


----------



## magicwhisper

wow how strange :rofl:

oh i still at the stag do he has gone paint balling so he will be covered in bruises :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Well the reason why my cycle is long is because I have yet to ov and I guess my body just trying its best.


----------



## AC1987

I wish someone else would get pregnant :haha: it feels lonely this time around, I've tried joining various groups on here with people due around the same time as me, only no one talks to me :nope:


----------



## magicwhisper

awh :( :hugs: we are all trying :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

trust me when I say that we are joining the race to get a bfp.

AFM, im cd41 today and my temp took a complete nose dive today :shrug: Hopefully its ov time finally. But once again, will have to wait until to see what the next 2 days' temps look like. Not getting my hopes up this time so we shall see. If it is ov..then we bd'd enough to try and catch the egg. If it's not, then I will be waiting for my appt. to see what happens. Well that's it for now.


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice - still no af? Hopefully you will ovulate soon! Have you gone to your appointment yet?

Ashley - Hopefully I will join you soon! I'm kinda 50/50 right now. I just dont feel the rush that I did with Zachary! Only when af arrives I smack myself on the head and tell myself "darn it, I missed the chance". Last month we only dtd once, so its nearly impossible to get pregnant.

I am pretty sure Zachary has caught something. He has been gagging continously that results in throwing up. It smells so bad and thick. He also appears to be more tired than usual. He's usually active, but somehow now he just looks overly tired. I am definitely taking him to the pedi tomorrow.

Well, today is cd 3 for me!


----------



## mzswizz

Lily-No af still. and no I haven't gone to my appt. yet...its on September 4th. wish it was sooner though.


----------



## boxxey

this is my oldest daughter and I

the wedding party all the kids are mine except the one in glasses

Domenic is 5 months old now

My oldest 2 Emma and Jake


----------



## boxxey

I hope all is well with everyone, sorry im not on all the time anymore 5 kids keep me busy :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice - not that far away! Cant wait to hear updates!

Christie - your children are gorgeous. Dominic is getting so big now!

So ladies, I would appreciate some advice. What do you do if you would like to have another baby but dont feel like dtd with the husband?


----------



## magicwhisper

nothing to report for me just waiting for af to arrive so we can follow the plan next month


----------



## AC1987

Lily, errmmm suck it up and dtd anyways? :haha: :haha: to be honest I'm totally fine going without sex. Its more I get upset about not doing it because I can feel the distance that sneaks up between dh and I, anytime I'm pregnant he won't dtd with me because he thinks he'll hurt the baby, and also its a whole lot painful for me so I try to act like everything is ok. But last time we attempted he could tell it was hurting me. :wacko:

Christie, I can imagine being busy!!! sometimes I wish we could live in Canada where healthcare is free and to be able to receive baby bonuses and stuff, here we get nothing, and we don't qualify for any help :nope:


Patrice, oh that's only about a week away!! :D 


AFM... I'm SO down.. gah!! This morning I was so sappy couldn't stop crying... I keep wanting to make an appt but then I think about how we can't afford it and how its just gonna go on our credit and I don't want to :( I mean I'm DYING to know that everything is ok and that baby is growing ok and all.. but at the same time its so depressing. And then when I asked my dh if he'd rather I make the appt after his payday and hes like it doesn't matter its all gonna go on credit anyways :nope: to which I feel terrible about. Its like I feel all I do is cause my dh to be poor :( and I know he wants me to work.. but I never wanted to work, I always dreamed about being a sahm... but maybe that's just a dream that I don't be able to do.


----------



## mzswizz

Christie-Your kids are all gorgeous and Dominic is growing so fast!

Lily-Yeah now that I think about it...it's next Wednesday! And im with Ashley..even though you don't want to...just do it :haha: It has been times I didn't want to bd with dh but I just did it anyways so he doesn't think im not attracted to him etc.

magic-fxed for your bfp soon!

Ashley-aw :hugs: I know the feeling. I been through those times of feeling like I put dh in debt to the point where I just started working so we can have extra money in our pockets. If you want to make sure baby is okay, I say just go to make sure instead of worrying. In the long run, you will be happy you did. And who knows maybe you can find an "at-home" job so you can still be home and at the same time find time to work..i always try to find a win/win out of the situation :haha:

AFM, im cd42 today and my temp spiked up today :shrug: Wasn't really expecting that to happen. We didn't bd yesterday because I was too exhausted to. But we bd'd Friday and Saturday and might dtd today so hoping that covers it this time. We'll got to see what the remaining 2 temps will look like to see if I o'd yesterday or not. Still just patiently waiting for Sept. 4th to come and almost done with the module in school that has been taking forever to finish..i have 90% completed :happydance: Also, I go back to work tomorrow at 9am, which I am dreading but I have to make money so just have to put on my big girl panties and just work the hours and come home. Just cant wait to get my certification in medical coding and billing so I can start a career in the medical field instead of doing these retail jobs that causes too much stress with little pay.


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you :D

i just realised i am working in "breakfast club" first which means a half 7 start for the next three days. ts a good job i am not in my fertile window because i wuld be to tired to do anything :dohh:


----------



## josephine3

Ashley can u mayb work part time as a comprimise? Thats what i do. Only brings in £400 a month but it helps!
I hardly ever dtd if i dont feel like it, he has to wait! Altho admittedly he got a yes a lot more when i wanted to concieve. But it added something too, an excitement that we could make a baby!


----------



## hello_kitty

ughhh, I totally need to change and show some interested, whether ttc or not. I keep turning my dh down and if this continues he might be tempted to get it somewhere else.

Today is cd 4 for me and the bleeding has decreased. Will probably got back to normal in 2 days. Zachary has been babbling a lot. I took him to the pedi today and the doc said he seemed to be fine, might have a little reflux but its not bad enough to get treated for.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, yeah I'm trying to think of a job I can do working from home, my mom mentioned babysitting as that's the only job I know I have experience in :haha: but it just feels like I've had enough with kids, my sister mentioned telemarketing but I think that'd stress me out too much since a lot of it hasta to do with commission and sales. Maybe I will just hafta suck it up and babysit part time, I might mention it to my hubby and see what he thinks.


Jo, yea its funny how crazy me and dh were the last time when we were actually trying :haha: Poor him hardly got a break!! Its kinda sad though because we were just starting to back into our sex life again then bam I get pregnant. I swear pregnancy must make you more fertile or something!!


Lily, awww what do you think is making the distance between you and your hubby? Does he help out around the house or anything? Maybe see if he can agree to doing more housework or spending more time with Zachary, and if he is up to that then say you're willing to ttc again? As I know its really hard when you get no help.


----------



## ricschick

Lily sorry your having problems with hubby I no how hard it is with a baby and sometimes me just don't understand what we do at home too! Hope everything is ok now.

Patrice I hope you ov soon!!!! X

AFM I've just come off my period so I'm on cd5 so hopefully il have a normal cycle! As I've been irregular in the past. So fx!! Baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## AC1987

Alrighty, so I called to make an appt to be seen... and got told not to bother coming in, that I'll receive a call from a nurse on sept the 11th to ask about my medical history. Now am I crazy or does that seem crazy late?! That means I will miss out on getting my ultrasound, and also not get seen until I'm in 2nd tri. Is it because its my 2nd pregnancy that they're like this? Or was the receptionist just not listening to me and thinks I'm only 4 weeks? Like maybe she heard july instead of june? I'm so confused but I feel quite stupid too. like I don't want to call back incase this a normal thing. :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley- I think you should call back and say you are 9 weeks pregnant and scheduled to be seen and see what happens.


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah maybe they misheard, surley everyone gets a 12 week scan never mind how many children they have had


----------



## AC1987

I dunno.. I mean maybe they do it differently at this hospital. I emailed them asking about it, and they replied just asking me where I made the appt at, but I haven't heard back.


----------



## mzswizz

i'll say call just to get a confirmation or a clear understanding. Im thinking she may have misunderstood and therefore she said that as a result. Just be on the safe side and double check.


----------



## ricschick

It sounds like they have made a mistake everyone gets a 12 week scan I have with all of mine! I'd call them and explain Hun xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - you definitely need a scan to see how the baby is developing. I would go crazy if I didnt get a scan by 8 weeks. I would just try and call until they finally give in and let you in.

afm, dh and I will officially start ttc. We actually are pretty disappointed that we missed it last month. We should've put in more effort. Anyways, I didnt care much about ttc and was leanign more toward ntnp, but I really would like a sibling for Zachary since I have witnessed some sad moments. My youngest sister, 2.5 years old is soo attached to Zachary whenever she sees him and cries hysterically when he leaves. That is a result of being an only child (I say that because all of us are full grown, she is like an only child now) and have no siblings around your age. I dont want Zachary to go through the same thing.


----------



## mzswizz

how is everyone?

Lily-Yay for ttc!!! And I totally get what you mean. My sister and I are only 7 years apart but we are not really as close because of the fact of our age difference. I have always told myself that I would like to have my children close in age so they can have that bond. Also, dh has even a bigger gap with his siblings. His siblings are 20+ years older than him :wacko:

AFM, today is cd45. No ov has occurred yet. My temp dropped lower than yesterday's temp but my temp's have been doing that and nothing happens so im not really counting on this time to be any different. Next Saturday is DH's birthday so im trying to save up some money so I can get him a cake and his bday gift is a video game but I pay for that on the 17th because that's when it comes out. Im moving along in school work. I have 3 modules after this current module and then I will be finished. My goal is almost complete. Like I said, Im trying to complete this program in a month. I think I can do it because Sept. 29th will make it a month and I may be done before that so fingers crossed. My friend suppose to be moving up here on the 28th of September so im just preparing for that. Also, 2 members from DH's squadron wants to come together and hang out because we are close in age and have a lot in common which I think is a good idea. The only difference is they have children and we don't but I know in due time it will happen. I feel that God is waiting until I finish school and start the new job before he gives us our blessing which I don't mind because that will help us save up money also. Im just hoping to get a bfp before this year is up. I go back to work tomorrow even though I am dreading it. I will be working Friday-Monday then Wednesday and then Friday. Also, I have to go to work from 5am-1:30pm on Sunday :wacko: I don't know how im going to manage that. But I believe I will get through it. On the 27th...my parents celebrated their 36th year anniversary :happydance: Pic of my parents below....I know I look exactly like my dad :blush:
 



Attached Files:







parents.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## boxxey

what a great photo of your parents, i look like my mom ill post a pic of my mom and my sister and i


----------



## boxxey

here we are at the wedding 


and here is Domenic's new soother :)


----------



## magicwhisper

you look like your dad its a good picture .
i look just like my mum :haha:

that is the most awesome dummy ever :haha:


----------



## AC1987

awww that must be nice Patrice, to get together with other couples :) Its nice when you're going through the same thing with people. Congrats to your parents :)


Lily, congrats!!! :D :happydance: But yes its nice having siblings close in age :) I have 2 sisters, one is one year older and one is one year younger, so yes we were pretty close growing up :haha: though I think my mom was crazy for having us THAT close together!!


AFM, I checked my dates I added an extra week in there so I'll be 11 weeks when I get the call. Also, I've been researching online and have been getting conflicting answers, my mom told me its normal for them to not want to see me til later and told me to expect an even longer length in between appointments, she told me that since its my 2nd they figure I know everything, which I guess could be. It more just bugs me because I will hafta wait longer this time before telling everyone that I'm pregnant :nope:


----------



## AC1987

Hello ladies, you're all quiet this weekend! How is everyone?

AFM... we planted our garden! Planted broccoli and carrots, from seed so hopefully they grow :) 
Now that its sept it doesn't feel that far away til the 11th. Basically just a week and a half. I'm praying for an easy and low risk pregnancy again. Though I hope this lack of weight gain doesn't go against me.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-The garden sounds amazing and the 11th is only 10 days away.

AFM, today marks cd1. 47 day cycle with no ovulation. Glad that my doc appt. is in 3 days so we can start from the beginning and see what happens. Last night, DH and I went to a party at the house from one of his friend's from the squadron. We had a blast and I made 2 new friends who are also military wives. So they helped out a lot and I was able to feed my baby holding addiction because she has a 6 month old daughter and I totally fell in love. DH fell in love too and I cant wait for us to have a LO. Well that's it for now.


----------



## ricschick

glad you can start a fresh Patrice!! not long now!!

AFM cd10 waiting to ovulate but just off bcp so will see what happens!!! just going to keep:sex: and keeping only my fingers crossed lol x


----------



## mzswizz

thanks rics!!! and ive been off off bcp for like 3 months and haven't ov'd yet but I think its because of the PCOS.


----------



## magicwhisper

well af was due tomorrow and now sign yet but the symptoms for her are here


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies how is everyone?

Today is the happiest day of my life (ok Im exaggerating, but I am VERY happy). Yesterday I made baby puree for my Zachary. I made porridge that contains rice, beef, chayotes, and carrots. Afterwards I blended the whole thing to make it smooth. After breastfeeding him this morning, I fed him in a small bowl and added some baby jar food. He ate the whole thing and wanted another! So I refilled it 2 more times and he ate it all. I think he ate about 2 small bowls total. Looks like someone is gonna gain good weight!


----------



## AC1987

Awww yaaayy!! It always makes me happy when my LO eats :haha: now she'll only let me spoon feed her some days mostly its everything HERSELF :baby: I miss her as a tiny baby... its so hard to believe she was my tiny newborn last year :(


----------



## ricschick

ahh weldone kitty!!!


----------



## ricschick

cant believe my little man starts nursery next week!! time has flown by!! il actually have 3 hours all to myself for the first time in years lol x


----------



## boxxey

well today 3 outta 5 kids are gone to school, Emma started gr 6, jake gr 4 and zach gr 1, Marlie-Jay starts next Tuesday so it will be just dom and I at home, I think ill be lost, Heres a pic of the kids first day


----------



## AC1987

I finally heard back from the hospital about my appt, I was told they generally like to see people by about 12 weeks. And that if that doesn't get done to let the person know and they'll get on top of it. So that's good.
And seeing as I will be half way through 11 weeks when I get the call I will go from there, if they do not set me up an appt when I'm in my 12th week I think then I'll pursue it.


----------



## mzswizz

kitty-that's great news!!!

boxxey-your kids are adorable!!!

rics-Wow how do you feel to get some alone time :haha:

Ashley-that's great news! hoping you will get an appt. while you're in your 12th week.

AFM, im on cd3 today. The bleeding is VERY heavy with lots of clots/lining whatever it is :haha: Im glad that tomorrow is my doc appt. so atleast im early in my cycle so they can start me with things asap :thumbup: We are kind of on a schedule because DH has to go on detachments in October, December, and January and then deployment in March :wacko: So as you can tell we have a short time frame so im hoping that we can conceive BEFORE he goes away on deployment. Im almost done with school just have 2 modules to go :happydance: So im super focused. Well hopefully this year will end with a bfp, a certification, and a career in the medical field :thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

yay to everyones good news!

at the moment i am waiting for af, i have all the symptoms so it is just a waiting game now! it was strange because i got a single spot of blood earlier so i dunno :wacko:

i think af will be here tomorrow >.<

i have been stressed loads this month hense why i think she will be late.

it would be nice if it was a bfp instead though :haha:


----------



## ricschick

lol yeah it be great for a few hours in the day !!
good luck Patrice with your appointment today hope you get good news!!!
AFM had dull cramps last night and felt a bit sore when we bedded?? so not sure whats up with that? fx for everyone!! let September be our month!!!!xx


----------



## magicwhisper

af is 4 days kate if i have a 30 day cycle now >.<. i am to much of a wimp to test though. 

my longest cycle has be 38 days. i am on 34 days now >.<


----------



## AC1987

awww.. :wacko: that sucks! long cycles aren't fun.. I don't have much experience with them though.. mine always seemed to be 28-29 days, and at the most 30 days.

Patrice, how did your appt go?


AFm... AHHH 1st tri forums are a scary place :( I swear since I joined SO many have had mc's it makes me a little paranoid :nope:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - Sometimes I miss Zachary's newborn days too. Before it was soo easy to put him to sleep. Now he would rather crawl and wont lay down. I actually have to tackle him and hold him close. He tries to break free but in the end gets tired and falls asleep.

I am postponing my ttc plans again. My dh wants to visit his family next year for a month and wants lo and I to join so I dont want to be in my third tri when we are there. I havent met my in laws but dont have a super positive feeling about them and let my dh knows and we argue about it all the time.


----------



## mzswizz

how Is everyone?

AFM, im on cd4 today and my cycle is still very heavy. I went to my doc appt. and DH came with me and it went very well. I did labs and I have a pelvic u/s scheduled on Monday so they can see the cysts. Also, I got to make a follow up appt. in 2 weeks because....HE IS GOING TO PUT ME ON CLOMID!!! :happydance: Finally things are moving. So im going to get put on clomid for this cycle. Im super happy.


----------



## AC1987

awww yay Patrice!!! I really hope that helps you! :)


----------



## ricschick

oh brill news Patrice! what does clomid do? x


----------



## hello_kitty

Yay Patrice! If I'm not mistaken, doesnt clomid help you ovulate?

Sometimes its kinda hard having a baby. Before everything used to be just me. Eating seemed to be an easy task. Just pick up food on the way home and eat right away as soon as I walk through the door. Now with a baby, I have to put him above everything else. Although I am starving hungry, I have to change his diaper first, feed him, put him down for a nap AND THEN get to eat. By then my food is cold =(. Wish I enjoyed the simpler things in life before baby came, now the simple things seem like a luxury. My dh tells me to just eat/do my stuff and tend to him later long as he's not crying, but motherly instinct makes me feel guilty. Does anyone feel the same?


----------



## AC1987

Awww... I know right its SO much harder now, somethings.. well a lot of things I took for granted before Cassidy.. now its like hmm I cannot do this or that now. 
I don't think having another baby will make things that different for me, I mean having one child is already a huge life changing experience. 
Sometimes I'm like... omg I'm gonna be her mom FOREVER :wacko: crazy!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-thanks I hope so too.

rics-Clomid pretty much forces ovulation to occur. So pretty much its to help me ovulate.

AFM, im on cd5 today. I have just scheduled my 2 week follow up with my gyn for Sept. 20th @ 10:30am :happydance: Finally we are getting the ball rolling so that we can finally get us our own LO or LOs. The gyn seemed very confident that I will get pregnant so Im very excited about that and it put DH at ease and he is very happy and confident as well. Today, I am off so im going to do school work and clean up because DH's birthday is Saturday and I want to throw him a little party. Let's hope it happens though. We shall see. Im very anxious to see what is going to happen with Clomid. FXed that we finally get our bfp soon :thumbup:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - I didnt think it would be much different either, but my whole family is suggesting otherwise. They highly encourage me to wait until Zachary is at least 2 years before having another one because they said having 2 under 2 is a handful. My sister's like "imagine your newborn crying while your 19 month old is jumping up and down waiting to go to the bathroom and you're home all alone" Yeah, the thought sure scares me when I think about it...but I'm gonna take it one day at a time. I really cant afford to wait until Zachary is 2 though because I have plans to have 2 first...then take a break and finish school and then have my last 2 when I graduate.


----------



## ricschick

hello kitty my eldest 2 are 19months apart and yeah its hard work but I wouldn't change it for the world they are best friends and so close x


----------



## AC1987

I've heard that its sometimes easier having 2 close in age because they can keep eachother entertained... I don't know how true that is though. I guess it also depends on how well they get along :haha:

Lily, yeah I think after this one I'll wait a bit before I have anymore. For my dh's sake mostly. :haha: and I also wanna have my stomach super flattened before I have any more.. vain I know :winkwink:


----------



## hello_kitty

I would like to have them all at once if I could...but dh and I agreed to ntnp after our second for the sake of me finishing school. If I pop them out all at one time my schooling would be significantly delayed. I'm really not sure yet if we will ntnp, or prevent altogether. Oh well, I'll have an answer after the second one.

So the last few nights Zachary has been driving me insane! He would wake up every 2 hours or so and cry. I'd give him my breast and he would latch on and then roll over immediately and then a few seconds later roll back and try to latch on again. He keeps doing this repeatedly until I got fed up and yelled "what is wrong with you". He started getting really mad then, and I mean REALLY mad and started screaming and crying like the house was on fire. He was soo loud that my husband had to come in and hold him and he still wouldnt stop crying. After about 5 minutes he calmed down but was still upset. I tried making him a bottle but he didnt want any so I tried breastfeeding and he went back to sleep. 

Is he already throwing a tantrum at this age? I mean obviously he was really mad when I raised my voice.

Grabbed a beef burrito on the way home because the place seemed to have a lot of customers when I drive by. I only took a few bites and cant finish because the rice makes me not want to eat anymore. Dont know how to describe it but I shoulda grabbed a cheap taco instead. Hopefully my dh will finish it when he gets home, I have a feeling he's not gonna like it though.


----------



## AC1987

Awwww :hugs: its hard when they're having fits isn't it? I swear my LO hit terrible twos at 6 months :haha: :haha: guess that's just when her personality decided to start coming through LOL.


AFM 4 days til I get a call from the nurse... can't come fast enough.. looking forward to finally getting cared for :haha: Soooo I am wondering if our weighing scale is wrong! Because it says I'm 95 pounds. But my in laws scale says I'm 100 pounds.. unless I finally am gaining weight? I dunno.. but I think I like my in laws scale better :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

well i caved in and tested yesterday and i got my first ever :bfp: :happydance: 

all i have to do is go to the doctors and get it confirmed *because i am a worrypot like that* :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congratulations!!!


----------



## mzswizz

congrats magic!!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow, a big congratulations to you!!

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well. I have been lurking on here but just haven't had time to post anything!

I returned back to work on Monday after an amazing 9 months off. I had a little year as I dropped Darcy off, was ok at work, but as soon as I got home and saw her I just bawled so much. The rest of the week was totally fine. I'm using the holidays that I accrued to take Wednesdays off until the new year.

We've had to get stair gates as Darcy is crawling everywhere, she really has turned out to be such a brilliant little girl.


----------



## AC1987

Aww I can't believe Darcy will be 1 year soon :) couple months!

Zoey congrats again!!


AFM... I'm going on strike tonight as cassidys mom :D and it feels pretty amazing :winkwink: See anytime we go to the in laws she does NOT sleep and I mean does NOT sleep shes up multiple times, like I usually get more sleep then her here and that's only about 3 hours at the most for me.. so its usually pretty bad, so enough was enough so I have told my DH that I'm on strike and he and his mother can tend to her tonight. And I will pick up my duties tomorrow :haha: Cause really they can do everything with her now. :happydance:


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Zoey! I really cant wait to be pregnant again.

My dh decided to go to his friends house after work today to drink some beer. He told me to call him at 1130 so I can pick him up. Zachary just had his bed time bath and is sleeping like a baby. Breaks my heart to have to wake him in a little bit.


----------



## magicwhisper

the break sounds good ac1, 
awh kitty i hope he didn't mind too much

thank you everyone :D


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi everyone!

Like Blondie - I've been lurking on this thread but haven't posted! 

Congrats Magic! Bet you're so excited.

I can't wait for my proper bfp  *wistful*!!!

Well I found out on Thursday that my sister is pregnant again. I'm happy for her but I found myself bawling my eyes out that she gets her 2nd baby and I'm still waiting for my first! So I've stepped up my weight loss programme. 

Hope you all are well 

Kat x


----------



## AC1987

Well my planned failed booo.. by 1am she was hysterical crying and only stopped when I held her. So I hardly got any sleep again. My dh looked sooooo mad last night when I kept making him get up with her though :haha: 


Lily, man that sucks :( Doesn't he know how that'll mess up Zachary's sleep? 

Katie, awww :hugs: it'll happen!!


----------



## magicwhisper

well hello, baby dust to you and i hope you get your :bfp: soon :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - I was able to find someone to watch him while I go pick up dh. Thank God! He slept the whole time I was gone.

Katie - Baby dust to you! I also need to lose weight too and working hard on it! I know how it feels although I've already had my first. I cant wait to have number 2 but our plans are holding us back so whenever I hear someone else get pregnant, I am like "when will it be my turn?" I have to wait til the beginning of next year to get pregnant.


----------



## AC1987

I made a yummy meal!! Anyone wanna join me for dinner? :haha: Pot roast and veggies, mashed potatoes and an orange cake!! :D 

My moods are SO yo-yo this time around last night I was so depressed and blah... today I'm so far in a GREAT mood! I don't want it to end :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

yay that is great!
what is orange cake lol

right now i feel ill my ibs is playing up and i have no imodium :(


----------



## mzswizz

magic-hope you feel better.

Ashley-dinner sounds delicious. Im making cheesy spaghetti, sald and cheesy garlic bread.

AFM, im cd9 today and the bleeding is still here. DH's birthday was Saturday and we had a blast. Even though, we were hung over the following day and had to go to work, we still had fun. It was nothing but music, food, drinks, and close people. So it was a good time. I had my u/s appt. today @ 3pm which I had to reschedule due to me not being able to make it on time because I got off work @ 3pm. So its been rescheduled for Thursday @ 3pm. And im off that day so that's good. Cant believe that my Clomid appt. is next week :thumbup: Time is really flying by so that's good. I've been a little busy bee. I've been working and taking care of school so hopefully I will be done soon which if im as determined as I am..I will be. Im ready to start my career now with higher pay and better benefits :thumbup: So we shall see. That's all for now.


----------



## ricschick

well I feel a bit in limbo as im not really sure if ive ovulated yet as ive just come off bcp and have suffered with irregular cycles so im going to test every Friday till either a bfp or af arrives fx she doesn't!! xx


----------



## AC1987

Ahhhh my emotions!! For the past hour I've been shedding tears over not being able to find a set of keys for the back door and the shed. :nope: pregnancy brain or stupidity I don't know but I'm going MAD trying to think WHEN I last used them.. I KNOW it musta been me because the back door wasn't even locked this morning when I was about to go outside. I just for the life of me cannot remember where they are :cry: The only thing I can think of happening is 1, I set them SOMEWHERE absentmindedly, or 2, they fell out in our long grass somewhere in the yard. :wacko: I know my Dh is gonna be unhappy if he knows I've lost them so I think that is adding to my stress and urgency that I need to find them. I just wish I knew where they were.. I've retraced my steps but I guess I could do that again.. maybe I'll have better luck the 2nd time.


----------



## ricschick

I find if yu forget about it, it will come to you I hope you find them xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

hope you find them!


started to feel sick this morning (which of course is a good sigh but :( :haha:)
and i got a doctors appointment on friday where i get a blood test done to confirm and i get booked with the midwife :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

I'm trying to distract myself with other things.. I did so much yesterday its nearly impossible to think of what I may have done with them. I think I'm gonna need my dh to help me find them. Unless he took them to work and didn't bother telling me.. :wacko:

Zoey, aww I'm a little jealous how I don't get any care early on :p they pretty much ignore you until 2nd tri. 


Ok those with more then one kid... is recovery the 2nd time better then the 1st? like after a baby I mean. I'm seriously terrified of how its gonna be.. I think because I know how it is. I'm just NOT looking forward to tearing again :nope: especially since you don't get any meds or anything, and ones that I could take not allowed to if I'm bfing or I'm allergic to. :dohh: Like I like being pregnant, I like feeling the baby move in me when it starts I'm even really looking forward to being in labour. But recovery the thought of it puts me off wanting babies :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

Awh I hope your dh has them :haha: 

I guess it is different in the UK then


----------



## AC1987

:haha: omg... ok it MUST be pregnancy brain!! I FOUND them!! Stuck them in with the bottles :wacko: seriously :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Blondiejay

Haha sounds like a case of baby brain Ashley!


----------



## magicwhisper

:rofl: at least you found them


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies sorry about the lack pf posts iv had a busy month!

Cant believe iv missed a bfp announcement! Congrats magicwhisper!

Hello kitty i wud sooo not wake Georgia in the night for anything! Cant believe ur oh wud want u too!

Sorry ur having an emotional time Ashley i hate losing stuff too im always doing it! Its such a stress!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-glad you found them!

jo-nice of you to drop in :thumbup:

AFM, cd10 and its still a light flow. Hopefully the bleeding ends soon for me. Next week I have my doc appt. and Thursday I go in for the u/s. I am completely tired from work. I only have Thursday off this week. I was also planning to go shopping and get a tattoo next Tuesday but I don't know. I've been working and doing school work. I don't really get enough rest also so I been very cranky. Nothing else to report here.


----------



## ricschick

Ashley I didn't find recovery any different only thing with me I get bad after pain and that has gotten worse and pregnancy in general is a bit tougher the more pregnancies ive had but otherwise recovery was fine xxx glad you found the keys:haha:


----------



## AC1987

About 7 hours til I get a call from the nurse hopefully :) I'm hoping then I can get an appointment to get in and get seen.
Tonight we're going to the inlaws, as my dh hasta be in a city couple hours from there for some work project tomorrow, and then tomorrow evening Taylor Swift concert :haha: yes I'm excited :happydance: 

I saw a cockroach this morning, so got my DH up to get rid of it, bad thing with living in the south... BUGS!!! :baby: I have a feeling we'll need to bug bomb the place, only it'll mean bringing my feline with us over the weekend or something.


----------



## magicwhisper

oh dear that does not sound fun at all >.<

i got a appointment booked with the doctors finally! so yay :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

my appt is for the 17th at 230!! Just hope my DH doesn't randomly come up with some stupid reason for me to cancel it :p


----------



## magicwhisper

awh go you :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

yay Ashley and magic for getting your doc appts in!

AFM, im on cd11 and AF looks like she is out the way :happydance: DH and I dtd last night and I think that helped with AF stopping who knows. My appt. for the u/s is tomorrow :thumbup: And then in 9 days..I have my follow up so we can discuss the results and Clomid and everything so im excited!!


----------



## ricschick

gl for tomorrow Patrice!!

afm ive had period like cramps now for the last 3 days and I feel quisy today too!! I feel like I could gag at any moment! and im so bloated! x


----------



## AC1987

Good luck Patrice! I'm so happy you have found someone who will work with you :) And I look forward to reading that you have a bfp :flower:


rics - Sounds promising! do you know when AF is due? Perhaps you will get a bfp :)


AFM... aahh I'm so excited for Tuesday :haha:


----------



## ricschick

im not 100% sure when af is due as this is first cycle of bcp so im going to test in the morning and if its a bfn then il test again on Monday if I was to have a normal cycle I would be due on next Friday. x


----------



## magicwhisper

woo good luck at the appoiintment


----------



## ricschick

well im confussed earlier when I wiped there was very light tan like in colour on the tissue ive got back and belly cramps but im only on cd20? then a little while later I wiped and there was a single spot of bright red blood? now im scared that af is on its way but surely its too early??


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-excited for your appt!

Magic-Cant wait for your appt!!!! 

rics-hmm could be IB or it can be AF. Its hard to tell because your cycle could be out of whack because of the bcp. I had spotting for like 2-3 days on and off thinking maybe it was a bfp but turned out to be AF so right now you never know. I saw give it a few days before testing and see what happens. FXed its a bfp for you.

AFM, im on cd12 today and went to the u/s. Everything went well. And instead of getting a pelvic u/s, he had to do a transvaginal because he couldn't see that clear with the pelvic u/s. But we had a good conversation and everything and he was wondering what brought me in today etc. So we had laughs and everything. Also, this morning I got a call from the doc's office and they told me the computers were having problems and I got to get reschedule for the follow up/Clomid appt. I thought just great now its going to be extended BUT actually I was able to be moved up to the 18th :happydance: So now my doc appt. is on the 18th @ 1pm :thumbup: Also, im getting a tattoo on Tuesday on my upper back on the left side :thumbup: Im just doing changes as you ladies can see. Everything is looking good for us. And last but not least, I only have ONE module left before I complete my medical coding and billing program :thumbup: Im really having a good day today.


----------



## ricschick

Glad it all went so well Patrice! So they couldn't see anything wrong in there that's great!? Xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

i just realized it is friday the 13th and i have my first pregnancy appointment :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

Oh so everything looks good Patrice?? :thumbup:


Claire, I've heard women's cycles are usually outta whack after coming off bcp. So maybe this one will be a weird one for you?


Zoey, ooohh that's today? exciting! :D


AFM... soooo tired, last night was the concert :) And then today we'll be heading back home. My munchkin has been sleeping a little better here at the in laws we moved to the back bedroom and let her sleep by herself she sleeps for a longer stretch but the first morning woke at 530. and then today it was 430! MIL was up with her since 430 yikes!! :haha: 
4 days til I have my 1st appt!!


----------



## magicwhisper

first appointment was ok

they said the test i did was enough so they wouldnt do annother.
they gave me a higher dose of folic acid because of my epilepsy and i also have a slightky higher risk pregnancy because of my epilepsy (but not high risk) so i will get more appointment's.

oh and he was suprised that i knew how far along i was and when my due date was :dohh:

and i have my first midwife appointment next thursday :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Glad things are progressing magic! Its exciting isnt it?!

Patrice did the ultrasound find anything interesting?

Glad uv finally got an appt too ashley! X


----------



## magicwhisper

Yeah i can't wait :3


----------



## boxxey

here are some pics of marlies first day, when is waiting for the bus, one is of her and her buddy, and the other is her getting off the bus


----------



## magicwhisper

So cute :D


----------



## AC1987

Zoey, hahaha its silly isn't it that they expect us to be as clueless as like our moms or grandmas were when they were pregnant :haha: Like I knew when I was due both times. :haha:

Christie, awww shes a cutie!!


----------



## magicwhisper

:haha: he was a idiot, as useful as a chocolate teapot as as my mum would say :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies for the u/s appt. I know I have ovarian cysts but of course the tech just was talking to me and did the u/s but he couldn't tell me anything. He told me that my doc would explain everything on my next appt. But I knew that already because that's how all my doctors worked. I would have an u/s or lab work etc and I would have to wait until my doc appt. to hear the results of it. So im just waiting for Wednesday so I can get my results of my lab work and the u/s and then he also is going to talk to me about the Clomid and prescribe it.

Now, how are you ladies doing today?

AFM, im on cd15 today. I have noticed that my temps have been very low after I got the high temp the day after AF ended. I think its due to our room freezing I guess. But im not putting much thought into it. In 3 days, I will be at my doc appt. and we finally get some information. I don't know if DH will be coming with me or not because he has to work so its going to me going there which is okay because the hospital is on the base where he works so he might just get a chance to go. I get paid tomorrow so im happy and then Tuesday, the girls and I are getting our tattoos!! Im excited and this will be my first tattoo so pray for me :haha: Im getting a tattoo on my back (left shoulder blade side) and its of flowers that my friends drew for me so im excited. Hoping it comes out fine. Well that's it for me.


----------



## magicwhisper

good luck with the results and the tattoo sounds awesome :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks magic! Im pretty sure the results will confirm I got PCOS which means im going to get the Clomid so im just patiently waiting.


----------



## boxxey

good luck with the tattoo Patrice, I have half a sleeve my upper arm is done, plus 1/4 of my back, i also have 5 others in various places, i love tattoos. So I went back to work 5 months early as we need the money, and Unemployment just isnt paying enough for our family of 7, Im able to work in the evenings so i am home all day with Dom and my DH is home all evening with the the kids i just worked 2 days was off friday and work sat and sun and im not off again till fri but it great as I love the job and im still able to be home and see the kids. I hope everyone is doing great


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Christie and this will be my first but im pretty sure I will get more :haha: And ahhh back to work. Hard work pays off even though sometimes I don't want to go in :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

I am so not brave enough to get a tattoo :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

Me neither! Big wuss when it comes to pain, unless its for bloodwork I'm not happy with needles in me :haha: :haha: 

I'm 12 weeks today!! Tomorrow is my appt!!


----------



## magicwhisper

wooo happy 12 weeks :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

happy 12 weeks!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricschick

I love tattoos Patrice cant wait to see a pic of it! the key is to concentrate on something! 

AFM brown spotting has stopped lasted 3 days, im quite crampy today and feel a little tired. have had a few sharp pains in my boobies and nips are a little sensitive but im not testing again til Friday I tested today and it was bfn.


----------



## AC1987

aww that sucks Claire... :flower:



AFM.... :cry: I hear a noise and don't know what it is!! I think its a cockroach but I don't know if they make this sound. Lets see I heard it once last night, and my dh told me I was crazy and to go lay down :dohh: then heard it once this morning and there was what he told me was a dead roach on the floor, however it was NOT dead because the legs were moving. So I got him to flush it. Anyways, I took LO for a walk, came home and have heard it multiple times... its what I can describe as a whimper/whistle sound.. like if you LIGHTLY squeeze a rubber ducky.. that whistley noise. I sound nuts explaining it :haha: so Anyways.. its freaking me out anytime I hear the sound and I have NOOOO idea where its coming from I know LO hears it too as anytime it made a noise she looked at me scared and started to cry but that could be from her picking up on my terrified vibes ahhahah.. so then anyways I know my cat heard it too because she starts howling only I didn't want to see at what :shrug: big chicken here. So now I'm hiding upstairs with LO and waiting for DH to come home to investigate.


----------



## magicwhisper

Oh dear hope he comes home soon

Right now I am feeling sorry for myself after oh gave me a really bad cold thing so I got to ring work and say I can't go in


----------



## AC1987

:haha: omg it was a squirrel!! Ok well he comes home and hes like "I don't hear anything" and was a little ticked at rushing home for in his case was no real reason :baby: So we eat dinner go shopping come back sit back relax on the couch and just there we both hear it LOUDLY. so I'm like "DID YOU HEAR THAT?!" :haha: and hes like "Take Cassidy outta here" so after like 10 mins he comes upstairs and says theres this squirrel that's squeezing itself between our house and herb garden making THIS sound! https://youtu.be/9HY5Fd1KJ1Y I found a video :haha: So scary!! But atleast I know what it is.


----------



## magicwhisper

Oh wow at least it was only a squirrel


----------



## AC1987

I know!! 

about 2 hours til my appt I really hope I get an ultrasound.. I just wanna see the baby and know everything is ok!!


----------



## magicwhisper

:wohoo:

at 12 weeks you should be able to get one, i hope you do, good luck!


----------



## AC1987

Nope no ultrasound. Little disappointed about it.. but oh well I can't very well make them give me one. 
But I got to hear babies heartbeat!! I don't know what it was at I didn't think to ask. 
I'm DYING to spill the news on fb and tell everyone.. only dh still hasn't told his parents.. I think hes still hoping it'll go away or he is still in denial *sigh*


----------



## magicwhisper

i am glad your lo is healthy :D

it must be different in the usa :shrugs:

maybe you should tell him they need to know :/ i dunno hun


----------



## ricschick

Glad all went well at the hospital shame they didn't give you a scan did they book you in for one? Maybe you should tell his parents? I hope he comes round and is there for you. Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-hoping you get an ultrasound soon and maybe you should ask dh how come he didn't tell his parents yet.

AFM, this is the tat im going to have done..what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







crystal made tat.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AC1987

Oh yes I got to book an ultrasound its oct 29th.. so its still a while away!! Ahhh I'm impatient :haha: and then my next appt is first week of nov sometimes still need to book it.


----------



## ricschick

Patrice that's lovely! X


----------



## mzswizz

And here is the finishing product
 



Attached Files:







mi tat1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









mi tat2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2









mi tat3.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AC1987

Pretty design Patrice! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks it took over a hour but I got it done :thumbup:

AFM, its cd18 today and I will be leaving to go to my doc appt. in a few minutes. Im excited! Hopefully I get the Clomid will update once I get back.


----------



## magicwhisper

lovely tattoo!

wow ac1 i worked out i would be 12 weeks on the 23rd october :D it is so different in the usa :dohh: at least it is booked now though

i would roughly have my scan the same time as you :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks magic! 

AFM, i got prescribed Clomid! I start it on my next cycle :happydance: Also, found out that I dont have PCOS but i do have anovulatory cycles because he said that my progesterone levels are low. So fxed for next cycle.


----------



## AC1987

zoey, I think it depends on where you are seen at too, cause I know of ladies on here who get a buncha scans, they maybe didn't give me one because they know I'm not interested in the early testing thing they do, cause for me its like if my baby had down syndrome I wouldn't hold that against it. And also last night the heart beat didn't get picked up on the Doppler. So since it did this time I guess they saw no reason to. but that's ok :) Because atleast I know baby is alive :happydance:


Patrice, yaaayyy good luck!!! I'm excited for you :flower:


----------



## magicwhisper

ahh okay :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley! Im excited myself. Hopefully AF isn't extended this time so I can hurry and take the clomid in my next cycle.

How are you ladies?

AFM, im cd19 today. My temp dropped today to the lowest it has been for this cycle. Im still early in the cycle so I don't know what's going to happen as of right now. DH and I dtd anyways just to make sure we are covering our bases. Well, I am almost done with school :happydance: And on top of that, in 3 weeks, I will be getting my tattoo colored in and DH will be with me so its our little bond time. Im going to be saving up with each paycheck I get :thumbup: The tattoo artist said it shouldn't be much, price wise, but im going to atleast have $80 with me because that is how much it cost me to get it done. So we will see. Im ready to try the Clomid but nervous because I think we might miss the window seeing that DH isn't really going to be here as much between next month-December. Hopefully, SOMETHING happens and we are able to make it happen. If not, then there's always January when he comes back from his detachment. So we shall see. Trying to get pregnant before March because that's when he goes on deployment. His deployment is 6 months and also when I give birth...they will fly him back here so he can be there for the labor and also give him some time off so he can spend time with the baby and I so it will all work out for us. Just patiently waiting now.


----------



## ricschick

That's great news Patrice! Hopefully once your body ov you will catch that eggy! 

AFM I tested this morning with 2 ic and got 2 very faint lines so I'm going to test again in the morning! Fx


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for you rics!!! And I started cramping earlier today so I don't know if im o'ing now or what.


----------



## magicwhisper

fxd hope this is it for you :D


----------



## ricschick

Still extremely faint so not convinced just yet so going to test again tomorrow! X


----------



## mzswizz

have you tried a frer?


----------



## ricschick

No, I tested again this morning bfn but still no af! I don't no!:shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

rics-Hmm maybe a chemical, maybe evap lines, or maybe you o'd later so you may just be earlier than you think :shrug:

AFM, im on cd21 today and feeling pretty good. Well, if tomorrow's temp is 97.15 or higher...then I will have my crosshairs for the 19th :happydance: Just my luck I ov right when I get the Clomid :haha: I hope I do ov so I can have atleast a chance BEFORE getting on the Clomid :thumbup: If I do get the crosshairs...I o'd rather early this cycle compared to my normal cd24 or around a little after that. So this is good. Also, while dtd :blush: I started spotting :dohh: I actually had spotting right BEFORE dtd but I didn't know for sure. But while dtd, I saw it afterwards FOR SURE. It wasn't red at all. It was just a light pink. Im thinking ov spotting maybe :shrug: Even though I never had that before. I knew it couldn't have been ib because I didn't get a confirmed ov yet and I knew it couldn't be AF because bleeding JUST ended 10 days ago. So Im writing it off as ov spotting or after ov spotting maybe. Because it did occur yesterday the day after my temp had dropped super low. So maybe that's what it is. I hope so :thumbup: So now tomorrow if I get my crosshairs (FXed I do) then I am officially in the 2ww and will be 3dpo :happydance: Im hoping I catch the eggy this time around because it seems like my body is really doing its on thing and its perfect timing. Lastly, I finished the online program for medical coding and billing :happydance: Now, I just have to talk to someone to see what is the next step :thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

that's great Patrice fx for this month!!!x


----------



## AC1987

:spermy: catch that egg! :haha: that'd be funny though if your body randomly decided to ovulate before going on clomid :) 


AFm... I'm so hungry! I'm too tired.. err lazy to cook, my dh is SLOW at cooking, supposedly he was gonna make lunch today but then told me it'd be dinner instead so I just had cereal, now hes busy so I don't think he'll make dinner either. :shrug: 
My in laws came to drop off a dryer for us horray! I just hope they're able to install it ok :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks rics!!

Thanks Ashley. I hope I catch the egg myself. I was just thinking it would be just my luck I ov right before taking the Clomid :haha: But we shall see.


----------



## magicwhisper

hopefully you catch that egg.
oh no not eaten yet!


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: I'm so grumpy and hungry... everyone forgets that me and Cassidy are hungry and want dinner. my MIL is talking about putting her to bed.. errmm without dinner? why?? :dohh: 
If I had KNOWN it was on ME to make food I would have but you know I thought my DH was being nice for once to offer to make lunch.. and then dinner now I find out hes making neither because hes still installing the stupid dryer. gaahh.. my blood sugar is dropping im getting grumpy.. Cassidy is getting grumpy. Wish I had my license.


----------



## ricschick

ahhh MEN eh!!!! get a takeaway hun just for the 2 of you in future sod everyone else! give him a kick up the bum lol xxxx

AFM bfn this morning again still no af. and it continues...............................


----------



## AC1987

my MIL finally picked up a ready made chicken for us from the store. She wasn't impressed that dinner was just cereal :haha: so that was nice of her. 

Still a little ticked off at my dh though.. but ahhh well!! 


And awww still a bfn? that's weird!


----------



## magicwhisper

go mil :haha:

keep testing :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

that was nice of your MIL.

rics-Its not over until AF shows her face.

AFM, im cd22 today and I got my crosshairs. But I don't know if they are accurate because I had to wake up at 4:30am to go to work at 5am instead of my normal 7am. So with that being said, I had used a temp adjuster and used the temp it gave me so should I go with that? Also, I have been on and off spotting. Its always a very faint/light pink and its just spots never consistent. I would say I have like a few drops and then its done for the day. Also, I only start spotting when dh and I dtd so I don't know what's going on. Im going to take a nap and then take my temp and see if it is close to the temp adjuster's temp. I finished school so now im just waiting for my final grade. Im going back to complete the Medical Administrative Assistant certification once I get my final grade. So I will be calling the school tomorrow so I can get it started. Well, I don't know what my body is doing but hoping its a bfp at the end of this cycle.


----------



## josephine3

Hi girls hope ur all well! 
Quick update from me! So me and oh have been sort of avoiding fertile times or using condoms but we dtd the other day on cd 13, which is a bit late but i dont think i ovulate till more like cd17 o i figured we'd be ok. 2 days later i had lots of cramps, and still getting them on and off.. :shrug: something or nothing? I dunno but got me worried!

We've had a busy month so many weddings and birthdays! Finally done now and no plans for tomrrow so a chill day in with Georgia :) x 

patrice great news about getting clomid and that u dont have pcos after all!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: uh oh jo, sounds like what happened to me with miscalculating!! But you're not near AF so no way of knowing just yet.

Yay Patrice!! Crosshairs!! that's good! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-im with Ashley sounds like you may have recalculated and could actually have dtd within your fertile time but wont know until around AF time. And yes im glad to have found out that I don't have PCOS. And found out today, FF confirmed I o'd on cd19. So hopefully I wont need to even use the Clomid.

Ashley-I know im soooo happy that I finally got crosshairs. And also the CL is on 97.05 which is low and good for me :haha: Hoping this leads to a bfp. And I changed my temp to 97.74 because I went to sleep and took my temp and its at 97.74 which is more believable because I have taken it later in the day. So I went with that one because the previous temp was based on an adjusted temp and it was wayyy to early in the morning.


----------



## josephine3

I dont normally get ovulation pains tho, as yet i dont really *feel*l like iv ovulated , but thats not very scientific lol


----------



## AC1987

I had thought I had one more week to go before ovulation with my miscalculations, not that was even real smart of me, but I had thought SURELY it wouldn't get me pregnant I mean it took 6 months before Cassidy was conceived. Though I had heard that once you give birth your chances go higher..


AFm... I'm happy. I made chocolate cupcakes.. :haha: I had a dream where I was drinking all sorts of yummy alcoholic drinks. :dohh: I sound like such an alchy... but I think its the not being allowed to have it is whats making me even want it LOL!! because when I could have it I didn't want it. *sigh*


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Yeah our bodies can be quite confusing at times :haha:

Ashley-I would love to have some chocolate cupcakes right about now :haha:

AFM, im on cd23/4dpo and my temp is still increasing :thumbup: This is actually a very high temp for me. I don't know what the spotting was all about but hopefully it has ended. It only comes if something goes "inside". But other than that, I don't see it. So I guess that is a good thing :thumbup: Im hoping this is my bfp in the making. I also woke up sweating and with a stuffy nose which hasn't happened. But I thought maybe it was because we had the heater on so it was hot but DH wasn't hot at all. And when I took my temp after waking up, that's when it was 98.03. I thought maybe I was getting sick but nope. Not hot anymore, my nose isn't stuffy but I still got a headache and I think its because im hungry. But like DH says, we just got to wait it out now to see what happens. Usually, I have a fall back temp around 4-5dpo so let's see if I get it tomorrow. Actually, out of all my ov charts, this one looks pretty good right about now so we shall see.


----------



## ricschick

oh its sounding good Patrice!!! I really hope this is it for you!

AFM 15dpo cd32 faint frer yesterday nothing on an ic tho so still have no clue lol x:dohh:


----------



## AC1987

Oohhh Patrice that is really good news!! :D And you're right your chart looks great right now!! fingers crossed for you!


AFM chilly morning! I'm frozen :haha: in a couple weeks will plant my bulbs for springtime.


----------



## mzswizz

rics-If its faint on the frer, I would wait a few days and test again..sounding good for you :thumbup:

Ashley-this morning was chilly too :haha: And I got my fallback temp today so im assuming that I really did ov :happydance:

AFM, im 5dpo today and I had my fallback temp today which I had expected. Also, the spotting has stopped since yesterday so that's good. When I researched about ovulation spotting, I read through a few websites that said it can lasts up to 5 days and it would be brown or pink in color. Mines was a light pink and occurred since 1dpo and lasted for a total of 4 days :thumbup: So sounds like it falls into the ovulation spotting category. I also read that ovulation spotting could be a good sign of fertility also :thumbup: I have my FXed that this will result in a bfp for us. But all we can do is wait and see what happens. Also, I have found the cb digis that tells you how far along you are at walmart. So I will be purchasing those once I get paid :thumbup: Im thinking either Tuesday or Wednesday im going to test if I don't start AF around 12dpo. So we shall see. So far, things are looking pretty good.


----------



## boxxey

Fingers crossed for u patrice i hope this is your long awaited BFP


----------



## mzswizz

thanks


----------



## ricschick

good luck Patrice.

AFM I think im out im having slight spotting and feel as if af will be here any minute, I think it may have been a chemical as I had a faint line and ib. nevermind on to cycle 2 xx


----------



## josephine3

Glad everything is 'lining up' for u patrice!
Hi ricschick i dont think iv said hi. Sorry u might be out :(

Afm im still worrying probly ova nothing. Iv not had many more pain, a few twinges here and there. It always makes me wonder what my bodys up to and whats going on in there! But anyway i am also worried cos *tmi* when we dtd i think a lot of 'it' went 'in' :haha: think we came at same time too :dohh: sorry for the tmi i just had to tell u lol


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Jo, awww try not to worry you really can't tell what will happen this early. Its so funny this time around I didn't even WANT to know before AF was due :haha: it was almost as if I was in denial myself :baby:


Patrice... yaaaayyy I'm really hoping this is it for you!! 

AFM.. this is gonna be a crazy day... Cassidy won't nap I have a TON of housework to do as well :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies.

Rics-Sorry that it may have been a chemical for you. But also if you are pregnant, some women spot during pregnancy so you not out yet unless AF really shows.

Jo-I would say just wait it out which is funny because im an impatient person :haha:

AFM, im 6dpo today. Seems like the 2ww is going by pretty fast. Hmm my temps are low also ever since 5dpo. I wonder why...maybe its a progesterone thing. Will see about that after this cycle. Anyways, I have been very irritable and feeling sick and tired lately. I think its really all in my head actually so im just going to see what happens at the end of this cycle. Hoping its a bfp in the making.


----------



## ricschick

hopefully its not full blown af yet its just brown when I wipe?? just have to wait and see I s'pose so annoying! lol xx


----------



## mzswizz

brown is a sign of old blood. Do you usually have brown spotting before AF?


----------



## boxxey

Dom had his 6 month check up today, he is 21 lbs, 28 inched long and his head is 47cms round lol he had his needles as well and didnt even cry, he has 2 teeth that are trying to poke threw, my last baby ever is growing up way to fast, I wish I could stop it. Man if I had the money and a huge house I would have more babies, but I guess 5 is enough lol.


----------



## ricschick

the only time I get brown spotting is in the morning on the day I come on and then I bleed straight away theres no questioning it, but this is kust brown and its light and there was nothing morning when I wiped either I did test and there maybe a super faint line but I don't trust it so il have to keep waiting! x


----------



## mzswizz

yeah its best to just wait it out. My body use to do random things. I say just give it a few days and just monitor it and see what happens.


----------



## magicwhisper

good luck :D wait a couple of days before testing :D


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 7dpo and my temp dropped below the CL this morning. I also am getting loads of cm. Today, I feel like crap. I got a headache and felt on and off nauseous today. I don't know whats going on but hopefully Im not getting the stomach bug or something. I work tomorrow later in the day so atleast I can catch up on sleep. I got my medical coding books today also. I feel tired and sick so if I don't really be on today, its because im resting up. In my head, im thinking its pregnancy related (well atleast that's what im hoping) but then again, it can go either way. We shall just wait and see.


----------



## AC1987

Well if its pregnancy related and you get headaches because of it... then it won't leave :nope: I'm STILL suffering from headaches! 

I'm so mopey right now... my dad emailed me to say that they probably wont be able to come visit me in December. I'm just... so disappointed. It just seems unfair, like my sisters live relatively close to my parents, one just lives a couple blocks away and they never visit them, and it just feels like they don't know how lucky they are to have our parents close to them. I'm just feeling really far away from anyone and alone at the moment. bllleeecchhh!! Either a good vacation away from here or some company would cheer me up!!


----------



## magicwhisper

:hugs: hope you feel better soon


----------



## josephine3

Nice to hear from u boxxey glad Domenic is doing well.
Exciting development ricschick! Do u have a pic of ur test?
Im thinking i may have been panicking over nothing as iv been ver emotional today, which i normally do around ov time so mayb we did miss the fertile time. On the other hand i am sooo bloated i look like im pregnant anyhow :dohh: about a week and a half till af is due. This feels like its gonna be a long tww.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh bless fxd for you girls :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-its always nice to get a vacation.

Jo-Hoping you missed your fertile window.

AFM, im 8dpo already. Usually time goes by sooo slow but this time, it is flying by. My temp today wasn't up by much but atleast it went back up and not down :thumbup: I took it at 7am after waking up randomly around 5 something am and it was 97.26 and then I fell back asleep and woke up around 11am and took my temp and it was 97.84. That's a big difference but I still went with the 7am temp. Hoping this will lead to a bfp but with the temps looking low to me...I don't think so. But fxed that I still have a chance.


----------



## AC1987

I don't know how to make my dh accept my pregnancy :nope: I mentioned something about Cassidy having a younger sibling and he is just like "there won't be any other siblings".... so I'm like "What makes you say that?" and he shrugs and is like "you never know, something could happen" ... :nope: I don't know what to do. Its just SO hard with an unsupporting dh... and no one understands me... like I guess people I tell think he should be over the moon. But now I'm finding out more and more that he never wanted kids :shrug: he just failed to mention that to me.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies havent been on here for awhile. Nothing new going on. I read briefly through the the posts...Josephine did you decide to ttc #2 after all? 

Christie, Dominic is sooo big! I wish my lo was that big he is almost 11 months and weighs 18lbs max. 

Ashley - I am so sorry about your husband. I cant imagine being in your shoes. Before you got pregnant, was your dh ok with the idea of having another one or was he against it in the first place? Personally, I wouldnt dream of having a second child if I knew my husband's reaction would be like that. I want dh to be as excited about our second child as he was with Zachary. Thats why I keep nagging him sometimes and asking "are you sure you want a second one?" and sometimes I play pranks on him about being pregnant just to see his reaction. I really hope your husband will come around though. It was kind of mean...actually really mean for him to still hope that something would possibly happen to the baby...for Christ sake's thats his own child whether he wants it or not! If my dh ever says that to me when I'm pregnant I'm gonna smack him in the head.

Ok, gotta go walk the dogs now...I swear I hate these dogs sometimes. I'm too busy for them and dh doesnt want me to get rid of them!


----------



## josephine3

Ashley what an awful thing o say to you! :hugs: how many weeks are u now he shud be accepting it by now. He must still be in denial. No excuse for saying something so horrid tho. :(


----------



## ricschick

AC I'm so sorry he is treating you this way!! You need to tell him how you feel this just isn't fair!! I'm so cross! What did he expect when you decided to ttc?? (Or was it a surprise? ) I just hope he snaps out of it was he like this the 1 st time around? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Btw hello kitty no we're not trying just worried we may have accidentally caught the egg!

Rics - ashleys baby was a suprise but thats no excuse! He knew what could happen! I think it did take him a long time to get his head round it with the 1st too. Have u had a scan yet ashley? Maybe that would make it seem more real to him x


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I hope he gets over whatever he is going through and finally accepts that you are pregnant. And just enjoy this wonderful blessing coming your way :hugs:

AFM, today marks 9dpo for me. Well, today I had to wake up at 5am to go to Seattle to take my friend to her doc appt. @ 8:45am (Seattle is 2 hrs away). I took my temp and was surprised to see it at 97.27 being that it was 5am and I used a temp adjuster which put me at 97.67 which seems pretty accurate. I've realized from all the times I did ov, AF usually comes the day after 12dpo. So I have 3 more days to see what's going to happen. If my temp starts dropping, then I will know that AF is on its way. I should be expecting AF by Tuesday so we shall see what happens. Im getting more cm and I think its from the prenatal vitamins im taking. Also, I have mild cramping. But don't know if its just pms or pregnancy related. But the next few days of temps should tell me what's going on.


----------



## mzswizz

I don't know if prenatal vitamins are causing me to have loads of milky white discharge but I have been leaking it like crazy for the past 2-3 days and its odorless and doesn't itch. I just have this "Wet" feeling and go to the bathroom to see it ALL OVER MY UNDIES.


----------



## josephine3

I had that when i was pregnant! Also i do think prenatals increased my discharge too. What brand are they? Mine were pregnacare. 
Have u tested again yet rics? X


----------



## ricschick

all sounding good Patrice!! fx for you xxx

yeah I tested this afternoon and bfn iv just stopped spotting it lasted 4 days was that my period?? I only had to wear a panty liner and it remained brown and had 1 tiny clot?? I don't no whats going on so we're just gonna bed every other day and see what happens xx


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-I was prescribed prenatal vitamins from the doctor. It just says prenatal vitamins on it. It doesn't have a name brand on it :shrug:

Rics-Hmm maybe it was ov spotting or your body adjusting itself.

AFM, im 10dpo and my temp is 97.81 today. Earlier, it was 97.29 but I knew that it was because I was freezing. So this morning, DH closed the windows and I was able to sleep for 3 hrs and when I took my temp, it was at 97.81 which is accurate to me. Usually, I feel warm when I wake up, but DH had the windows completely open which made me freezing when I woke up. Also, was thinking the prenatal vitamins were causing me to have milky white discharge but couldn't find anything that stated that. Also the discharge came before I took my daily prenatal so im thinking, the vitamins didn't cause it at all. Don't know what did but I know atleast I know its not from DH. Today, im a little down because I got a phone call from my mom letting me know my uncle just passed this morning due to unknown causes for now. Well, that's it.


----------



## ricschick

look what I got looks like im going to ovulate!! cd38 took long enough!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## josephine3

You got me excited then i thought it was a hpt! :dohh:
hope ashleys ok...shes not been on since that thing with the bf..


----------



## ricschick

I wish it was!!! lol I hope shes ok too!! it cant be easy for her!! xx


----------



## AC1987

Sorry guys! I'm alright, just got busy over the weekend. I've come to the conclusion my dh is a... CHILD!! Seriously he just needs to GROW up!!! :haha:

This was our conversation last night 
Me: "So I'm gonna print out this thing that says 'I'm gonna be a big sister March 2014' and take a pic of Cassidy with it, and I'll either give a copy to your parents or email them"
Him: "What? No you can't do that.. you don't even know if you're... you know"
Me: "Uhhh yes I do!!"
Him: "No that's just gas"
Me: "Mmmhmm with a heartbeat!!" 
Him: "That's some strange gas you have there" :dohh:

I swear he is acting like a child!! I don't get it. I mean I know he is super stressed over finances.. but its not I purposely went behind his back to get pregnant. 

And yes this was a surprise, not planned.. it was just as much as a shock to me!!

Yea a scan helped SOOO much the last time only this time I won't be getting one til oct 29th.. so like 4 weeks away. 
I'm DYING to tell all my fb friends I'm pregnant only I would like for his parents to know first and I know his parents are already gonna be upset they hafta find out SO much later then my family :nope:


----------



## ricschick

hun I would tell his parents this isn't fair on you and they maybe able to talk some sense into him! tell em I say xxx


----------



## josephine3

Are u showing yet? Night be hard to keep it secret too much longer!


----------



## josephine3

Did u eva do a digi test? Its hard to deny the words 'pregnant'. Tho i think the hccg drops afta so any weeks so it may be too late for one to work :shrug: you need to let him kno how hurtful comments like that are when ur trying to get excited about a new baby. You say uv heard the heartbeat? Surely thats made it real for him?


----------



## ricschick

Patrice did you have spotting before ov this month? xx


----------



## AC1987

:haha: My cousin gave me a great idea, because he is being such a butt about it, she told me to do what he did last time to me but do it to him. Like Last time we told his parents he made it seem like I had done wrong and that I needed to fess up about something :dohh: and it was just such an awkward and embarrassing moment!! So what I plan on doing is printing out this pic 
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2013-09-30001006_zps6506c76e.jpg

And as soon as we step into his parents house I'll be like "phil has something to give you and just hand him the paper at that moment" :thumbup: therefore he has no escape route. Because its so silly how he is being!!

No I never took a digi test, the only way I was actually able to test was tell him I was buying pregnancy tests for my sister, which I usually do since they're cheaper here. And it was just a dollar store one, but I did show it to him.

I think once its out there he will be better, I told him how upset his mom will be with finding out so late.. I mean even last time she found out at 9 weeks and that seemed late to her!! And really even if something WERE to happen, I mean I hope to God nothing does, but I would need a lot of help if it did. So I think they should know now. And I told him that ALL my family knows, he wasn't happy he was like "why would you tell them when theres probably nothing even there" I WISH he could feel a baby move in him and then for someone to tell him its not there. :baby:


----------



## ricschick

great idea!!! you go girl:happydance: when you going to put your plan in motion? xx


----------



## ricschick

oh shes beautiful by the way xx


----------



## AC1987

She growing way too fast *sniff* soon gonna be a little girl and less of a baby.
I plan to do it this weekend :) And after his parents know it'll be out on facebook!! Its time I stand up to his silliness :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

you go girl!
that is one adorable girl you have there! so cute :D


----------



## josephine3

Aww lovely picture! Cant wait to hear how it goes! Good luck! I cant believe how big our babies are getting. Its mad i still think of her as a baby but Cassidy is the same age and she looks so grown up! I guess this is how Georgia looks to other people lol :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

awww have I seen a pic of Georgia lately? I don't think so :haha: I bet she is a cutie!! :D 

I know.. its like WHAT happened?! and then I look at old pics and feel sad.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well ladies I tested today at 12dpo and it was a BFN. But atleast I got my Clomid for next month AND progesterone cream :happydance: Even though I started late this cycle, I just started it today so that my body can start adjusting to it. Hoping this will work. Now im definitely anxious about next cycle.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley, I hope everything turns out well for you! He really needs to step up to the plate and quit being so childish. I'm actually envious of you being pregnant because I kinda want another one! I keep telling my husband "look, Ashley my bnb friend gets to be pregnant and I dont!" and he's like "if you want we can have another one right now but that means we cant go overseas next year" He has the power to shut me up since he knows how much I love to travel.

I keep seeing newborns everywhere I go and I must admit I miss having a newborn (although I enjoy Zachary's age right now) and I am more than ready to have another one. Problem is, my dh and I have so many travel plans so we dont want to have one right this moment. We are planning an overseas trip in Feb of next year and then Hawaii in October. We did agree to ttc while we are still visiting his parents though ( we'll be going overseas for a month) and if I fall pregnant when we come back or shortly after, we can still go to Hawaii with me pregnant since its gonna be pretty relaxing there. So excited already! I'm just gonna hope that there wont be any accidents, and even if there is, I'm just gonna be like "oh well".


----------



## josephine3

Sorry about the bfn patrice.. Exciting tho ur first month of clomid! Hope it works for u!
You dont need to be sad about cassidy growing up ashley u will soon have a tiny newbrn again awww :)
afm im due on af in the next couple of days, and i am starting to think it is on its way. We shall see...


----------



## AC1987

Lily, you're right having a newborn messes up travel plans!! I mean I know you can take them places but its a huge hassle :haha: Like I don't think I will even get to go to Canada until next summer.. because I hafta think about oh well will we need to stop every 2 hours with the new one or what.
Yeah I find Cassidy a lot of fun now, she does such funny things :haha:


Patrice aww darn sorry it was a bfn!! I hope the clomid does its job :thumbup: best of luck!!


Jo, I know but Cassidy will always be my first... sometimes I wonder if I'll like the 2nd as much as I like her.. I mean everyone says there heart just grows bigger its just hard to picture. That sounds horrible typing out :baby:


AFM I'm in better mood now.. well our oven died so that's not good but my father in law is coming on Thursday so hopefully him and my hubby can fix it then.


----------



## ricschick

I no what you mean about traveling with little ones! we went to spain last year and we have 4!! its a nightmare with all the luggage you have to take and its so expensive! so in may this year we bought a static caravan which we can go to anytime with great facilities and we have clothes there so much easier and kids love it!!

Patrice has af turned up yet? if she hasn't it maybe just a bit early for bfp!! good luck also did you spot before you ovulated? xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

booking appointment today, midwife took a few goes to find a vein :dohh: felt sorry for her! :haha: just want a scan date now xD

i dont get a scan until roughly 14 weeks, i want one now :haha:


----------



## ricschick

oh exciting whisper I love all that stuff ( apart from being stabbed with neddles!) time will fly by! x


----------



## mzswizz

I started taking the progesterone cream since yesterday. Does anybody when i suppose to stop taking it?


----------



## ricschick

Patrice your still above coverline!! any signs? x

don't no about the cream hun soz


----------



## josephine3

Wow ricschick ur trying for ur 5th? Are u mental lol? You shud talk to boxxey she has 5 too, or is it 6? I forget..lots anyway!


----------



## ricschick

yep we love babies:thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

I think i have just come up with a ttc masterplan lol. Id like at least 2 kids, 3 im thinking hehe. 4 possibly if it was accidental and id say 4 max. I wud like to ttc when lo turns 2, this wud make me 28, our birthdays are within days of each other. Say it takes us a yearish to concieve, then i will be almost 30 when i have my 2nd. Wait a yr, then ntnp when i turn 31 until im 35 the magical fertility declining age and see how many we have. If we have 3 or more then prevent otherwise ntnp till menopause! What do you all think? Now to pitch my materplan to the oh and see if he likes it :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

rics-nope no sign. The only thing is ever since taking the progesterone cream, I have been having more and more discharge so who knows. I never been as far as 13 day lp before. And im hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## boxxey

I have 5 lol I would have more if we could afford it. After I had Dom i had my tubes tied it was a very stressful pregnancy and delivery. Anyway my oldest Emma will be 11 on Dec 19th, Jake will be 9 Dec 20th, Zachary is 6, Marlie-Jay is 4 and Domenic is 6 months old and i would 25 hrs a week :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Josephine sounds like a solid plan...but if you didnt have 3 or more by 35 are you sure you will continue to ttc until menopause? Menopause could happen in the 50's. As for myself, I would like to complete my family by the time I am 30, 33 by the latest depends on how my education goes. I really wanted to have all my kids close in age and wanted to ttc my second once Zachary turns 1 but dont think its gonna happen yet. My husband and I agreed that we will ttc number two no later than February of next year though so its not that much of a difference I guess. Then we're gonna wait for me to finish college and have 2 more or we will just ntnp while I am in college and see what happens. I dont mind attending school pregnant, I'll just take more time off like I have been doing if another baby is born.


----------



## AC1987

Jo, I have always said I wanted 4 kids, to me it sounded like a good number of kids to have... however in reality it all depends on how many we an afford for... It just sucks hearing about "Oh when you gonna have another" :haha: I feel like saying errm that's really not up to me.
I always wanted my kids close together, but I have a feeling there will be about a 2 year wait between this next one and if I have another after that. 


Patrice I have no idea about all that stuff but good luck :)


----------



## josephine3

Hmm well maybe not all the way till menopause, im sort of presuming i wont naturally or accidentally fall pregnant after 35. Will think about it all again when i turn 35; see how well i am and if i feel i cud cope with another pregnancy.
.
So toay i feel like poop. Im emotional and have cramps i feel like im about to come on af any minute but theres nothing except clear discharge :shrug:


----------



## ricschick

whens af due? xx


----------



## magicwhisper

matt missed the window to feed me before sickness sets in ... cornflakes tonight :dohh:


----------



## josephine3

Af is due any day now! Magic is ur oh called matt? So is mine!


----------



## magicwhisper

awesome :haha: :D good luck hope the witch stays away


----------



## hello_kitty

Josephine, my mom fell pregnant at the age of 39. Nowadays, age is just a number. Somehow some women can fall pregnant at any age, as long as its before menopause. As for me, I just want to have all my babies young and the risk of down syndrome is just too stressful. I got pregnant with Zachary when I was only 22 but when they did the down syndrome screening my heart skipped a beat.


----------



## josephine3

Magic - im more hoping she shows up lol. Part of me would secretly like to fall pregnant, but a big part of me, the sensible me knows its way too soon!
Hello kitty are u a higher risk for downs? Our downs syndrome screening result was 1 in 100,000 with Georgia so its not sommething iv ever been too worried about.


----------



## ricschick

I hope she shows up then:haha: 

im currently 3-4dpo feeling excited and positive!! my sence of smell has increased I think I can smell everything!!!! fx its my birthday on sunday the 30!! I was dreading it but now im excited!!:happydance:


----------



## magicwhisper

awh bless well hope the witch comes then :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Thanks lol no sign of af again now.
I definitely had increased sense of smell in my 1st pregnancy so u neva kno maybe its a sign for u ricschick!

I have a cold at the mo which i remember having with my 1st too. Other than that not much to report!


----------



## mzswizz

im on 15dpo today, still taking the progesterone cream and still waiting for AF. If she ever decides to come.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice have you tested again?

Jo :haha: awwww well hopefully when you are ready for another it won't take too long :flower:



AFM, my inlaws know now :happydance: I feel like this HUGE weight has been lifted off my shoulders! I made it fb official too :thumbup: 
I feel like I'm starting a cold :nope:


----------



## josephine3

Hurray ashley! Did u show them the pic? Are they excited? How did ur oh take it? Seems like this cold is going around iv got one too :(

test patrice test :) im holding off testing until im definitely late.. I dont wanna know lol :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Josephine - My down syndrome screening was also 1 in 100,000 but I am a worry wart. Before the results came back I was worried of the unknown. I kept thinking of the worst. My mentality was "anything could happen".

Ashley - Congrats for going fb official. How did your dh take it?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I saw the announcement on fb congrats!

AFM, no I have not tested. I had test round 12-13dpo and it was negative so im just giving it time. Maybe its going to be another delayed cycle for no reason. Im waiting for SOMETHING to happen so I know.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, Well the looks of your chart you def oved, so I guess its down to rather it caught the egg or not :haha: I would test again, its been long enough.. and I'm anxious :haha:


DH took it alright.. he told them we only knew for a month :haha: but I'm sure they will figure out the math.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh bless glad you told them i bet you feel better :D


----------



## ricschick

:witch: finally came!! after a 42 day cycle!!!!


----------



## josephine3

Well have u stolen mine?lol. Where is af when u want to see her..?! :shrug: officially due on tomorrow argh


----------



## AC1987

I know the feeling Jo :wacko: nerve wracking!! 



AFM... I've had a headache all weekend. I'm in a bad mood about it, and I don't know why but it seems whenever I don't feel well Cassidy just acts up or is just... annoying :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Well im 17dpo when AF usually comes on 13dpo. And im cd36 today when this is around the time af decides to come or it has been later like 45+ days when she decides to come. Ever since taking the progesterone, my temps have been more stable than all over the place so im happy about that. Now just waiting to see why AF hasn't shown her face if I o'd 18 days ago :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i am 18dpo today. Not really hopeful at this time about us catching the egg. I have o'd but now my temps are stable. I think that maybe the progesterone cream has something to do with that maybe :shrug: But I have taken a hpt at 12dpo which was a BFN so either AF is just being whacky again or i could've went through fertilization later or o'd but wasnt successful so my body doesnt know what to do. So many things could be the answer. I have no pregnancy symptoms at all so im pretty sure im not pregnant. Im just trying to see AF so i can start on the Clomid before dh leaves october 20th. But all we can do is just wait. Well atleast i got alot to keep me occupied. Well thats all.


----------



## ricschick

Patrice you need to test to see as it was bfn a few days ago and now maybe positive!! xx


----------



## josephine3

Well af is due today.. Nothing so far...
Ashley i kno what u mean when u feel like poo they always seem to act up! My oh says its my bad mood rubbing off on Georgia. Im not so sure!


----------



## josephine3

Ok so im feeling a little more like af is on her way - having some cramps but nothing else to report


----------



## AC1987

test Patrice test!! :haha: even if its a bfn atleast you'll know!


Jo, if AF doesn't show up today test tomorrow :haha:


Claire, good luck on your next cycle! :D


Zoey, how you feeling?


AFm... 15 weeks already YIKES!! I'm scared... time is going by fast :haha: like seriously 2 months til Christmas! 
I have soooooo much cleaning to do with NO motivation, well my motivation should be that Cassidy is sleeping so I have time now.


----------



## magicwhisper

test test test :D :haha:

sick is the best way to describe how i feel sick and tired :haha:

i decided not to take the job i was going to go after and instead keep working supply until however far along i fancy. even if i did take the job i wouldnt get paid mertinity leave so i may as well work somewere i like :shrug:

so far i hate the placement i am in. going to tell them i cant carry on until the end of the month, the boss is a bitch and 6 people looking after 90 4-5 year olds is tiring me out way to much ... but i knew reception age isnt the age for me when i took the job


----------



## ricschick

very short period only 3days?? my body is so annoying!!


----------



## josephine3

Magic i feel ur pain! I have work tomorrow at nursery and we are so understaffed its not even funny. Theres no time in the day to actually spend time with the kids.
Still no af here.. Ashley sorry im keepin u waitin a bit longer than that! Might even giv it a week i think im in denial lol.


----------



## mzswizz

well ff changed my ov date to the 21st so im actually 16dpo and im going to stop the progesterone cream so af can come forward


----------



## ricschick

Patrice your killing me TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## josephine3

Still no af here. Getting nervous now. I kno why i dont want to test but patrice why dont you?!


----------



## mzswizz

well the only reason why im not testing is because I knew I didn't ov and eventually FF would confirm it...which it did today. My temps were too low for me to have o'd so I knew that I wasn't pregnant.

AFM, Well FF has removed crosshairs so im cd38. I didn't ov yet which im not surprised because my temps were so low that I was always questioning it. Im just ready for AF to come so I can move onto the next cycle. I have stopped taking the progesterone cream since last night so hopefully AF jump starts soon. DH will be going on his detachment from the 20th-30th so Im hoping to atleast be able to try before he leaves but from the looks of it, I doubt it. Oh well, I guess there's always the time in between October and November but we shall see. Well that's it for me.


----------



## josephine3

Im confused! I thught u said u did ov before? I dont get the whole temp thing tho and dont use ff so i guess thats why i dont get it! How can it say u did and now u didnt? Do crosshairs mean ov day?


----------



## mzswizz

I had the crosshairs which was because my first 3 temps were higher than my pre ov temps so that's why FF said I o'd but as time passed, my temps went back to pre-ov temps when they suppose to be higher than pre-ov temps in order to confirm ov. So seeing that my temps were so low, I was thinking that it may be a chance I didn't even ovulate but I was just temping still but I had a feeling that the crosshairs would leave once my temps continued to be so low. Also, usually if I actually ov, I would get AF on 13dpo and since it was extended soooo long I was like yep I didn't ov because this has happened before and I ended up gearing but it wasn't executed.


----------



## josephine3

Ok i think i get it lol. Thanx. Has af shown yet? Im still waiting..


----------



## AC1987

Aww man I was so sure that you ov'd Patrice!! :wacko:


Jo, any sign of AF?


----------



## josephine3

Nope shes still missing in action! :s


----------



## ricschick

josephine3 said:


> Nope shes still missing in action! :s

would a bfp not be any good at the moment then? :flower:


----------



## josephine3

Im too scared to test!


----------



## ricschick

any sign of af? if not il send her over!! xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

got my scan date :happydance: 23rd october!


----------



## mzswizz

mines is still missing


----------



## ricschick

well shes just left me I gave her your address josephine3!!:haha:


----------



## AC1987

booo zoey you get yours before I get mine! :haha: Jealous!


So Jo... test? :winkwink:


Patrice? No luck yet.. hmm.. how odd!!


----------



## ricschick

yes test!! lol xx


----------



## magicwhisper

awh sorry, hope you get yours soon :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

:haha:thanks ricschick! 
I feel so pregnant its not even funny. 
Im so sorry for keeping u all waiting. Truth is i have a busy weekend ahead of me and was planning on having a drink or 2. Tho i will definitely drink less than normal i would like one more weekend of relaxing before 9 months of abstinence! I kno it makes no difference really if i test now or later the baby still gets the alcohol but it helps my guilty conscience! I know i sound like a horrible person.. But my head so isnt ready for this i need to prepare myself i think. I'll test monday at the latest as then i ill be a week late but i will probably cave in soon and test i cant take it much longer!


----------



## mzswizz

im still waiting for AF :growlmad:


----------



## hello_kitty

Jo if you really are pregnant, I guess I will be a little jealous! My dh and I are ntnp more on the preventing side though, but deep down whenever we dtd there's a small voice that says "I hope I catch that eggy by accident". Unfortunately, it never happens.

Patrice did you test again?

Did anyone's lo run a fever when they were about to sprout some teeth? Zachary had a mild fever for no apparent that just settled last night. He's still not eating or drinking much though and still looks a bit tired. Wondering if it has to do with teething.


----------



## mzswizz

No I haven't tested seeing that I haven't o'd now. Last time with an anon ovulatory cycle, I didn't get AF still 45+ days. So I still have around a week or so before AF decides to show her face.


----------



## ricschick

hello_kitty said:


> Jo if you really are pregnant, I guess I will be a little jealous! My dh and I are ntnp more on the preventing side though, but deep down whenever we dtd there's a small voice that says "I hope I catch that eggy by accident". Unfortunately, it never happens.
> 
> Patrice did you test again?
> 
> Did anyone's lo run a fever when they were about to sprout some teeth? Zachary had a mild fever for no apparent that just settled last night. He's still not eating or drinking much though and still looks a bit tired. Wondering if it has to do with teething.

yeah its quite common for them to get a fever hope hes ok today xx


----------



## josephine3

Hello kitty we are ntnp but more on the preventing side too! Its not that i wouldnt enjoy being pregnant and having a bump again, its just the logistics side of having a baby and a toddler that worries me somewhat!


----------



## ricschick

I have 2 that are 19months apart and it was lovely could be hard work don't get me wrong but lovely as they are soo close now and love the same things and they have each other. the others are roughly 2 years apart too. xx

AFM im cd7 and today when I wiped there was a lot of clear stretchy cm which stretch to about an inch (sorry TMI) could it be EWCM Already? as my cycles are irregular??


----------



## josephine3

Rics are u sure it was ur period as it was so short? Could it be something else? Sounds a lil early for ewcm. Did u do a test this cycle?
Iv decided to test! Will update soon!


----------



## ricschick

josephine3 said:


> Rics are u sure it was ur period as it was so short? Could it be something else? Sounds a lil early for ewcm. Did u do a test this cycle?
> Iv decided to test! Will update soon!

well it was lighter than normal and I only filled 1 pad the rest of the time is was mainly when I wiped and pee'd :shrug: then it went brown then red again then brown so def different to normal but I put it down to not being on the pill.:nope: I did do a test earlier purely because they were new lol and an ov test too as I had EWCM the opk was nearly pos and the hpt did have a very faint line but I think it came after the time limit so prob an evap. il show you anyway xx
hpt







https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/2029649-nearly-pos-please-l-k.html link for opks


----------



## ricschick

did you test?????????????xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Rics, that does look like a line but its pretty faint. Might be an evap line. I would test again just to be sure.

Jo - The plus side is having them close in age thats the reason I wouldnt mind having another one...but sometimes when I am laying in bed with Zachary I imagine him being under 2 and me having a newborn its going to be soo crazy, at least to me. My siblings keep pointing out the facts to me like "Can you imagine having a newborn that cries all the time or you need to feed/put the baby to sleep while your toddler is screaming for attention?" Yes, sometimes that does cross my mind so I'm enjoying every bit of peace that I currently have at the moment.


----------



## josephine3

Well.. I finally tested... Its a bfp! I knew it! :dohh: 
iv been trying to post a pic but i cant on my phone. Not that i need to its definitely positive! Aaaahhhh....

Rics i can see a line on ur test too.. Hmm...!


----------



## ricschick

ahh congratulations jo!! don't worry you will be fine!! xxx


----------



## ricschick

just took these x


----------



## ricschick

this is after about 15-20mins and they have tried??
 



Attached Files:







photo (17).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## josephine3

Im terrified lol. I knew it but at the same time still cant believe it..Let me take another look at ur tests.. What dpo wud u be on if u dont count the bleed as a period? X


----------



## ricschick

id be 10dpo!


----------



## boxxey

which is the green one and which is the blue?
Jo I have 5 kids aged 11- 6 months old it will be hard at first but once u have a routine it will be awesome


----------



## ricschick

top is green bottom is blue xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow massive congratulations Jo!!! You will be totally fine. X


----------



## mzswizz

congrats Jo


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Jo! I have a feeling you will be next Patrice

btw Jo, was it like a one time thing or where you dtd a few days in a row? I'm just curious. I have a feeling my husband has lost interest in me, he'd much rather do other things so there's no way I can get pregnant on accident...not even a slight chance. Kind of sad really. I mean he did initiate a few times but as soon as I push him away he's just like "yea, whatever". Problem is, I find dtd with him seriously boring he doesnt want to spice things up. I read somewhere about a woman having the same thing with her husband and someone said "he's lost interest in you he just sees you as an object to release himself". I hope its not my case...but who knows.

Sorry, I tend to blab too much. Congrats again!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: omg Jo!!!! I'm sorry I shouldn't be laughing but it sounds like what happened to me, even though we weren't really trying LOL!!! awww it'll be ok, wait a few weeks for it to sink in, the shock will slowly wear off :thumbup:


Claire, I'm sorry I can't really tell with those tests... :shrug:


Patrice where is AF hiding?!


AFM, my sister is visiting YAY!! I'm so happy


----------



## josephine3

Thanks ashley and hello-kitty! It was just a one time thing, dtd 2 days in a row? No chance! :haha: it was only a couple of days after af too so i thought there wud be no chance...


----------



## ricschick

wow jo you must be super fertile or hubby has super sperm!!:haha:

AFM took another hpt and it was bfn no surprise as I thought they may have been evaps so il test again later for ovulation instead!!:happydance:


----------



## ricschick

heres a pic


----------



## mzswizz

Rics-hoping you ov soon so you can catch the eggy!

AFM, im cd1 today. AF finally has decided to show her face. From the looks of it, by the time i stop taking the Clomid, dh should be back home within the time frame of ovulation. But I have of women not ovulating until cd25 etc which is even better because then DH will be here for sure. Im just hoping we are able to ovulate on Clomid the first time and be able to conceive on the 50mg. Dont get me wrong, i want to have a child and increase our chances of conceiving, but i heard the higher the dosage, the higher the chances of multiples and i dont think we would be able to handle multiples at the moment but at the same time i would be blessed with whatever God bless us with. Im thinking the 50mg might just work because it usually doesnt take my body long to have effects after i take prescriptions etc just like how my temps started becoming stable after taking the progesterone cream. So im hoping it does the same with the Clomid. FXed that i ov when dh comes back home from detachment which would be on cd19. So we shall see. Well time to go back to sleep because my throat is sore a and just wanted to update you ladies.


----------



## ricschick

Glad she showed up Patrice!!! I really hope it all works out this cycle!!! Xxx


----------



## josephine3

Glads ur back to cd1 patrice and in with another shot at the egg!

Im still in shock lol..


----------



## magicwhisper

:hugs:

i am sure you will get used to it as ac1 said :D 

we are here for you though hun


----------



## AC1987

It took me 2-3 weeks to come to term with it. Its really hard to accept when its a surprise and not really planned. Yeah me and my DH only dtd twice that month too!! I was amazed it happened :baby:

AFM... I'm busy with my sis visiting :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. im hoping this shot actually makes a bfp.


----------



## josephine3

Its starting to sink in a little now. Its very hard to forget about cos i have so many symptoms. I look HUGE as well im panickin there might be 2 in there haha. God i hope not!


----------



## ricschick

how did your hubby take the news jo? xx


----------



## josephine3

He's really pleased he's been trying to get me to agree to ttc for a while now lol. He wants the kids to be close in age. Its really strange last time he wasnt excited at all and i was the happy excited one! He was more like ashleys oh about it all last time!


----------



## ricschick

oh that's good he is happy!!! its funny my dh is more excited about ttc this one then any of the others he was always happy but more laid back about it but this time he is the one planning sex and asking me about my cycles and what happens its nice tho xx


----------



## AC1987

Aww well that's great he is happy, its nice having support :) That's why I'm happy that my family is supporting when I'm pregnant :thumbup:


AFM... my sister left today. I won't see any family til after the baby is born. A little bit sad over that but what can I do :wacko:


----------



## boxxey

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadian Ladies :) Hope everyone has a great day. I am off to my families for dinner and cards


----------



## ricschick

ac has it sunk in for dh yet hope things are good now xx


----------



## magicwhisper

:hugs: glad your oh is happy :D
sorry you wont see your family soon i hope you had a nice time with your sis :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

omg girls im freaking out I did another hpt today because id opened it (I thought it was a opk) anyway ive come back to look at it and there was a thick faint line!! now either its a horrible evap or im pregnant!!
the last one is todays

the top is todays


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow that's brilliant!!!!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## magicwhisper

i personally cant see it but i am dreadful at telling :dohh: congratulations though :D


----------



## ricschick

I will test again in the morning not getting my hopes up just yet tho! xx


----------



## josephine3

I see it! Did it come up within the time limit? It certainly doesnt look like an evap...


----------



## ricschick

yeah it did! and I did another and that had a faint line too!!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

told you i was awful at telling :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Oohh looking good! Maybe ur period wasnt ur period after all! Did u have any implantation bleeding with ur other children?


----------



## mzswizz

jo-glad he was happy for you!

Ashley-don't worry the time will fly by quickly. You're almost half way through your pregnancy already.

rics-GL cant wait for tomorrow's test.

AFM, im on cd2 and this AF has been pretty nice to me. Even though it is very heavy, I have no pain at all which is good. Today, im going to pamper myself by doing my nails and hanging with the girls. DH will be leaving next Sunday for his detachment. Im going to miss him but its a good thing I got the girls here and he is only going to be gone for 10 days. I have my appt. to the hair salon on Thursday so im excited because I need my hair trimmed again. I've realized that my hair is growing faster now so it looks like I might need a trim every other month or so. Also, im doing good in my school work. I have been procrastinating a little bit but im going to get to it as we speak. Well that's all for now.


----------



## josephine3

Have u tested yet this morning rics? Fxd for u x


----------



## ricschick

can someone please just punch me in the face???:bike: 
:bfn: :haha: I OFFICIALLY HATE HATE HATE IC!!!! honestly im not buying them anymore I tested this morning a big fat negative! so back on track with actually ttc and ignoring the last couple of days . sorry girls you must be sick of me!!!:hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

Ohh noo don't worry when we were all actively ttcing we were a crazy bunch :haha: 

Aww Patrice, will there be a chance this cycle to catch the egg? Have you started clomid?


Jo how are you? Feeling freaked out? :haha:


AFM.... I had a dream I was baking choc chip cookies, I think this means I should :winkwink: The downside is the DH has a man cold :haha: yes not just a normal cold but an "omg feel sorry for me while I lay on the floor because my nose is stuffed" :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

sorry but that made me laugh :rofl:

i would still bake cookies though :D i love cookies :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Aww no rics! :( that sucks.

Stop laughing ashley lol! Yeah im still freaked out.. Feeling very nauseous and have dodgy belly too :( i feel a sick day coming on...


----------



## magicwhisper

big :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Oh no Jo hope your feeling better!!! Ginger is meant to be good at easing sickness xxx


----------



## mzswizz

rics-You sound like us so no need :hugs:

Jo-Ginger helps with nausea :hugs:

Ashley-I start taking Clomid in 2 days and I hope we have a chance.

AFM, im cd3 today and in 2 more days I start taking the Clomid yay :happydance: AF is still heavy but no pain so im happy. Currently, im just doing school work and saving up money for my 2nd and last tattoo that I want on my side for my birthday. But other than that, nothing new.


----------



## AC1987

Awww feel better Jo! :thumbup: 


I baked cookies! And ate probably half of them yesterday :happydance: go me! :haha: 
I REALLY need to call and make my next midwife appt, it just seemed SO long in advance I was putting it off, but seeing as how my ultrasound is in 2 weeks I guess I should go ahead and book my next appt.
Still having ZERO luck with gaining weight, its actually kinda scaring me :shrug: 

Patrice good luck :flower:


----------



## josephine3

Im still feeling sick :( ashley how are ur pregnancy symptoms treating u? Are u into the feeling good stage yet? 
How would i take the ginger?


----------



## AC1987

Errmm well lets see if I can compare, last pregnancy I was tired but I could rest, this time I hafta force myself to go go go because of Cassidy. Last time I had heart burn, this time I've been lucky so far. I wouldn't say I feel "good" but I feel a little better then before, I have been suffering from gas cramps and constipation tmi :blush: :haha: 
Last time I had more help it seemed or maybe I was more energetic, this time I'm so blah :haha: 


Cassidy seems to be a little under the weather :nope: hoping she will be better tomorrow


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? Jo, are you feeling better about the pregnancy? 

Ashley, I admire you for still having the energy to bake cookies! I think I was pretty tired when I was pregnant with Zachary. I just wanted to sleep all the time.

Rics, dont get discouraged! Its only your first cycle. Hopefully, you will catch the egg next month.

Patrice - Cant wait til you start taking clomid and see how it goes for ya.

afm, today dh and I were talking about ttc our second baby on our to the buffet. He wants to ttc now since all our traveling plans are on hold. So, I guess we're gonna ttc, but I dont want to be too serious about. I just have a really basic question though. Since your pregnancies were unplanned, Jo and Ashley, did you wash or get up immediately after you were done dtd or did you sleep through it (maybe it was during the night)? I'm justg trying to see if it has an effect on whether I was or not.


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-you can have soup and pour ginger powder in (only a little). Also when you are seasoning your food, use ginger powder. You can also eat ginger snaps etc.

Ashley-Hope the LO feels better soon.

Thanks ladies for all the support! I start taking the Clomid tomorrow yay :happydance: Cant wait


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley are you excited to know the gender of the baby?


----------



## josephine3

Hmm will have to try and buy some ginger powder.. Or maybe just gingerbread men haha..

Hello-kitty hmmm i think i just got up and went about my day, i think it was in the day im not sure. I know i went straight to the bathroom but noticed that NOTHING came out of me. Not a drop of u kno what. I immediately said to oh 'you best not have just got me pregnant'. Lol. I literally knew straight away!


----------



## ricschick

yep jo ginger biscuits is a good one!! have one before you get out of bed!!

:happydance: for clomid cycle Patrice!! FX it does the job!!:hugs:

hello kitty :happydance::happydance::happydance: for TTC!!! exciting!!! how quick did you fall before? 

Ac hope little one feels better today!! and you get a bout of energy!!

hope ive not missed anyone!!

AFM have been using opks but they seem to be getting lighter?:shrug: so wish I had a regular cycle so I didn't have to bother with them! had a tiny bit of shiny cm yesterday :haha: don't no what that means and was cramping this morning. roll on the end of the month!! :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Jo, I was oblivious to knowing I was pregnant for a good week :haha: my dh was like "oh isn't your period due soon?" I was like Oh no... Oh no... then racing to the calendar checking dates and then like NO!! so I tech knew for about 1 week before I tested :haha:

Lily, I barely remember how it happened, I just know its a WHOLE lot more shocking when its unplanned, almost hard to wrap your head around for a while :haha: I know we dtd two days in a row.. and then nothing :dohh:


----------



## magicwhisper

your oh knew when you were due?

mine never works it out even when we were ttc :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

magicwhisper said:


> your oh knew when you were due?
> 
> mine never works it out even when we were ttc :dohh:

Oh no, he thought I was JUST about to have my period when I wasn't :haha: so at first I'm like oh no its 3 weeks away atleast :haha:





Oh and Lily, not finding out the gender!


----------



## josephine3

I was impressed by that too! My oh hasnt got a clue! Hope everyone is well today. I forgot i had a holiday day booked from work tomorrow. So when i rang and told them i was 'better' and could come in tomorrow, they were like 'err but ur not in tomorrow' :dohh: so that was a nice suprise!


----------



## mzswizz

Baby brain already Jo :haha:

Rics-Thanks! And sounds to me like you are getting fertile missy. OPKs can be a pain and irregular cycles are even more of a pain...trust me...im the queen of irregularity :haha: Hope you get a bfp soon :thumbup:


----------



## hello_kitty

Rics - Yes it is exciting...although I kind of dread the thought of having a newborn and a toddler, and I'm worried about where my son is going to stay when I'm in the hospital for delivery. My family are not very supportive and I dont like the idea of having them take care of my son...anyways that is down the road. Last time I fell pregnant right after getting off the bc pill, but had a chemical. I took a break for 2 months and fell pregnant right away when we started ttc again.

Ashley - how will you prepare for the baby then? Are you going to buy gender neutral stuff, or wait for the baby to be born before buying things?

Afm, today dh and I dtd after 1 month of non activity. Strangely, when I went to the bathroom, it was dry (Jo similar to your situation), and I had pink spotting and cramping. Had this ever happened to anyone? I doubt I will get pregnant this time because af is due anytime tomorrow or the 20th by the latest. The pink spotting is strange though.


----------



## josephine3

Im also thinking i would like to wait to find out the gender but oh is already saying he wants to kno - so we shall see!
Hello kitty thats strange about the spotting and cramping..maybe dtd will trigger af?


----------



## hello_kitty

So last night when I was half asleep, maybe I was dreaming, but I felt a movement in my tummy. I'm probably thinking about it too much. I almost put off my husband this morning for dtd because I told him im going to get my period any day now, so dtd is not going to get us anywhere.

Jo - I dont think either of us would want to wait because we want to prepare for the baby in advance. We have mostly everything if its gonna be a boy again but if its a girl we would like to switch to a different theme.

Ashley and Jo do you have a preference for the gender? My husband would like a girl, but since I am enjoying Zachary so much I wouldnt mind if its another boy.


----------



## AC1987

I wouldn't mind either sex, a girl would be easier financially since we already have a buncha girl clothes. I have SOME clothes that could be either, but if its a boy then yes once its born then we'll buy stuff :)
I know my DH would love a boy though, but then I'm afraid he'll say no more after that :haha: in a dream world I want 2 girls and 2 boys.


----------



## hello_kitty

Same here, I would also love to have 2 boys 2 girls...My husband doesnt mind its just we need to plan around things so I can finish my schooling. After our second, we're just gonna ntnp and see where that leads us. He initially wanted 3 in the first place, and then noticed almost all his friends have 2 so he suggested 2 and I started making a fit so we're back to 3 again...number 4 is optional if we feel up to it.
He did point out the fact that we might not have a perfect couplet...so thats why I keep fighting between having 3 or 4. I only want 4 to have couplets.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Yeah though if it were up to my DH we woulda stopped at one, I think its more due to him not having siblings so he doesn't understand how nice it is to have a sibling close to your age. but either way we'll take at least a 2 year break before having any more. As financially it just can't be done.


----------



## AC1987

Omg I can see movement on the outside now!! creepy!! and I'm still not big hmmph!! Still trying desperately to gain weight but its so difficult while watching a munchkin. I swear on days when she is being a "princess" I say no more :haha:

I booked my next midwife appt! nov 5th!


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - maybe you're feeling movement this early because you are small. I didnt feel any movement until I was 20 weeks. Family planning can be a headache sometimes. I really dont know if I should wait a few years after my second or just go ahead and have all my kids at once. I really want all of them to be close in age. Plus I want to finish having kids at a young age so I can focus on my career, rather than finish schooling and then having to give birth again when I graduate. I dont know, I'll discuss more with my dh when I get pregnant with #2.

My period is supposed to start today, but no signs of it yet. I have been peeing a lot also. I dont know whats going on.


----------



## ricschick

Oh exciting kitty have you been trying then do you no when you ovulated? X


----------



## hello_kitty

Rics, we havent been trying. We plan on trying after af is gone. I dont know when I ovulated. We just dtd ever other day. The Iatest it should be here is Sunday.


----------



## hello_kitty

Based on last month's cycle, af is 2 days late. The latest it should be here is tomorrow. My dh told me to test but I want to see if its here tomorrow, if it isnt I will test a week from tomorrow.


----------



## josephine3

Oooh interesting hello kitty! U did say it was dry when u went to the loo after so u neva kno. Maybe u ov'ed late.
Ashley do u have a bump pic? I feel huge already and am finding it hard to disguise. Also finding it hard to disguise as the nausea is so bad. Both these things have me paranoid about twins :haha: i think i wud faint!


----------



## josephine3

Oh p.s. Both oh and i would like another girl. We both wanted a boy last time but now we have a girl we'd like another!


----------



## AC1987

I think I'm smaller this time then last time :nope: I have an AWFUL bloat belly going on, but the baby is underneath that :haha: its not pretty. Maybe tomorrow I'll take a pic and compare them to when I was around this time last year.


----------



## mzswizz

I've heard that usually after your first child, the next pregnancies would show faster. It happened with my sister.

AFM, im on cd9 today. Today was the last pill for the Clomid this cycle. So now it's just the waiting game. DH is going to be away for 10 days on detachment starting today so im hoping and praying that I end up o'ing once he comes back and not sooner than the 30th of this month. Anytime from the 31st forward, im okay with so let's see what happens. Today, im going to get some more rest, eat, and later on go to work and then go watch movies at my friend's house because her husband is away on detachment with my DH and they both are in the same squadron so that's why. This Clomid, I must admit, makes me very exhausted and I have had a headache since early morning. Im really hoping that all we needed was the Clomid in order to get pregnant. So we shall see.


----------



## magicwhisper

good luck :thumbup:

atm just sick sick sick most things i eat i throw up

i am now on a basic food diet of pasta , bread ie toast and crackers with butter. hopefully it goes soon . i am trying to see if ice poles work ... worth a go :shrug:
scan in 3 days :happydance:

and i get to go to my parents in 4 days! i havent seen them since before i was pregnant :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Aww magic it sucks doesnt it. Iv thrown up a lot already :(

hope u dont miss ov time with ur oh being away patrice! What day would u expect to ov on?


----------



## mzswizz

magic hope you feel better soon.

jo- well I used a clomid calculator and it said between the 25th and the 30th. But sometimes ov could occur later so we shall see.


----------



## ricschick

Patrice can't he bottle some before he goes:haha: I hope ov holds out till after he is back!

Hope the sickness eases girls!

AFM I'm still waiting to ov I think I've had a few cramps these past few days a nearly positive opk today and a little shiny cm today and yesterday. So I'm hoping it won't be long now still bedding everyday/every other day so fx we can do it this month! I really hope soooooo! Xx


----------



## magicwhisper

bottle it up "here you go love that will keep you going" :rofl: sorry i am childish sometimes :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

rics-Lol if only he could've :haha:

magic-trust me im the same way


----------



## hello_kitty

still no af for me and I am 3 days late. I took a digi clear blue test and it said "not pregnant". Thats really strange since my period has been on time like clock work since it came back when Zachary was 8 months.

Jo - If I am pregnant, I think I got pregnant before 3 days ago. I feel nauseous and there's pain in my right ovary. I told my dh there's a chance I might be pregnant and he's over the moon and has even started rubbing my belly lol. I hope I dont put him down, now I really wish af will stay away...but I got a bfn this morning =(


----------



## josephine3

Those digis arent very sensitive tho - try a regular dipstick or a frer. Xx


----------



## AC1987

Some walmarts sell them for 88 cents :) and the dollar tree sells them for $1 they're cheap but hey they work fine for me :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Yes kitty try a regular test I'm sure those digi ones are like 100mlu good luck x


----------



## AC1987

Finally got around to taking a pic. Now for comparison of last time I was pregnant.

17 weeks pregnant with Cassidy
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/Week17_zps49c0b475.jpg


17 weeks pregnant with #2
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2013-10-21001017_zps19059f92.jpg


----------



## magicwhisper

Defiantly bigger, cute bump :thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

Yeah much bigger you look great xx


----------



## AC1987

I need to gain a bunch more weight :dohh:


I keep having this pressure feeling where my stitches were. And its tender but only when I stand or carry Cassidy. My mom scared me by saying it could be the start of a miscarriage :nope: but I'm hoping not!!! 
But anyways 1 week til my ultrasound and 2 weeks til my midwife appt.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - your bump definitely looks bigger. Dont worry about having a miscarriage, since the rate drops significantly at this point in your pregnancy. If you're not gaining weight, does that mean you're losing weight? The baby would weigh something by now and also the extra fluid, so its strange you're not gaining anything.

Afm, I am 4 days late and still not testing again since the only test I have is the digi test. I did some research and it did say that the digi tests are not as sensitive as the regular tests. My hcg level would need to be at least 50 for it to detect pregnancy. I happened to get those tests yesterday at walmart and I saw the one you mentioned Ashley, but I thought the digi test would be more accurate since I hate having to interpret the lines (I have a problem with seeing imaginary lines lol).


----------



## ricschick

Good luck kitty xxx


----------



## AC1987

Well post the pic and we'll be your eyes!! :D 


I gained a couple pounds my scale was just off a bit.


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-your bump is much bigger this time around :thumbup:

for all the ladies who are late for AF....Good luck :hugs:

AFM, im on cd10 currently and doing pretty good. Im off today, so im going to relax and clean up a bit. I dont know if this is a side effect of the Clomid but im having this weird discharge like its loads of it and when im sleep, it gets over everything. I dont know whats going on but hoping ov is still delayed.


----------



## AC1987

is your dh with you? maybe you're gearing up to ov? which if he is not there I will hope not yet :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Since I had the last pregnancy test hanging around I decided to use it and be over it. Again, it said "not pregnant". I am not surprised since it was just yesterday that I tested. I am so confused and frustrated though because I dont know whats going on. Last time when I was pregnant with Zachary, I got pregnant much later than I thought. I thought I got pregnant in march but it turns out I didnt conceive him until mid April (based on the u/s). 

I hate being in this limbo phase, when do you ladies think I should test again? Next time I'm going to buy those dollar tree tests. It worked with my first pregnancy.


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-no dh isnt here actually and from what i researched...one of the side effects is increased discharge which i didnt know.


----------



## ricschick

Kitty I'd go and buy a dip test and do that instead good luck xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Claire - now I am actually scared to test because I'm afraid that I'm not pregnant after all and its just a crazy cycle. My husband is excited about this and has even started calling my imaginary bump "Rosalyn". Apparently he wants our next to be a girl.


----------



## josephine3

Aww bless ur oh lol. They do suprise us sometimes. Def get a different test and keep hoping! X


----------



## josephine3

Ashley when u say stitches u mean from a tear? I didnt think u had a c-section?


----------



## ricschick

I no how you feel kitty in scared to test this month and in going to hold out for as long as I can so if it is Bfp then it won't be questionable! Your dh is sweet my hubby calls me his little incubator lol xx


----------



## AC1987

josephine3 said:


> Ashley when u say stitches u mean from a tear? I didnt think u had a c-section?

Nooo from tearing when I pushed out Cassidy.. I tore 3rd degree :growlmad: So recovery was LONG.
But that area I feel pressure if I'm standing up or carrying something heavy such as my daughter :haha: and then it starts to feel tender a bit sore. Like I know its healed I'm just curious as to if its a 2nd pregnancy thing.


----------



## josephine3

I had a 3rd degree tear too. Nothing so far but will let u kno if i feel anything untoward this time around!


----------



## AC1987

Its new... I've had a lot more aches and pains this time :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Just got the dip test from the dollar store and it was negative. This is really weird. I am 4 days late based on last month's cycle and 2 days late based on avg cycle. Anyways, I have an appointment scheduled tomorrow morning and hopefully can get some advice.


----------



## ricschick

Good luck kitty xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Claire, if I am not pregnant I would be even more concerned because that means my cycle is messed up.


----------



## josephine3

Aww, i really thought u mite get a line on a dipstick :(

Ashley i spoke too soon! Been having perineal tenderness today :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd12 and just waiting to ovulate. Nothing new is really going on. DH is hoping that we can catch the egg also so we shall see. I still have increased cm and i mean by the loads...you would think im wetting myself :nope: Not a good feeling at all but its all for the LO in the making. The things I go through. DH has a week left and then he is back at home with me yay :happydance: So cant wait for that.


----------



## magicwhisper

so happy!
we saw the heartbeat straight away, baby waved and jumped at us too 
baby measured at 11+1 weeks so 6 days behind but the heartbeat was really good they said. i have another scan 0n the 6th because baby was slightly to small to do there tests ect on him/her so i get to see baby a extra time 

we got a free picture because it was a bit blurey 

we also announced it on fb 

oh and i am off to see my family tomorrow 

internet is slow so i cant upload pictures but they are on my journal!


----------



## AC1987

awwww great news zoey!!! :D 


Patrice sounds messy bahaha I know I hafta wear panty liners a lot because of cm hahahah


Jo, I'm hoping it goes away its really annoying me, I know things get tight all there usually through pregnancy so maybe the midwife will shed some light when I ask about it.


AFM I'm sick with a cold. Its tough watching LO with it...


----------



## ricschick

I got a positive opk!:happydance: and have had sharp pains on my left side so I'm ov! :happydance: now I just hope we have catch the egg:cloud9:


----------



## AC1987

Oooohh yay!! :D :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Claire, I had sharp pains a few days ago also. It was on my right side, but it woulda been too late to ovulate at that time because it happened around the time I was supposed to get my period. So far my period is 6 days late based on last month's cycle and 4 days late on avg. Somehow I dont know why but I think I am pregnant. Last time with Zachary, I didnt get a positive test until 7 days after my missed period.

My dh and his smart mouth he went to work and told his boss that we are expecting. They invited us over for dinner last night and the wife asked "so I heard you're expecting". I didnt know what to say for fear of embarrassing my husband so I just went with the flow, and we started talking about gender. Wow, now I have to find my husband a baby.


----------



## AC1987

bahahahha that's why I wouldn't dare tell my hubby til I knew for sure, for fear something like that could happen!! I hope you are pregnant then for his sake! Well if your period comes tell him it was a miscarriage.


AFM I'm thinking about talking to the midwife to tell my DH to start changing the cat litter. I can't even complain if I find something heavy he just tells me I'm not exercising enough.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - I told him that "I might be pregnant", but he went around and said I'm pregnant. I guess he's really anxious for another baby. Yea, if my period decides to come I'll just tell him "well, I guess Im not pregnant after all, sorry to pop your bubble", thats better than telling him I miscarried and making him feel bad.


----------



## AC1987

:flower: then lets hope you are pregnant then! :) How long til you will test again?


AFM, still sick.. blah.. I hafta do a bunch more cleaning, I'm tired of my house looking like a mess :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Wow i wud be annoyed if that was my hubby! How can he announce it to people wen ur not even sure yet! Also is ur name lilly i forget lol.. I dont want to keep having to call u hello kitty :haha:
fx'd for u! So the news is slowly starting to sink in for me... I told my boss yesterday and she took it better than expected. I was going to wait but we all had an appraisal so thought id take the opportunity. So glad thats over with. Havent told my parents or anyone else yet and am making sure oh keeps it to himself too!


----------



## magicwhisper

well i got a letter today saying the blood work they took before the scan they didnt take enough of it so i have too do it again ... could be a lot worse :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

Jo, it'll take time to get used to, after you tell a few more people I find it starts to feel more real.


Zoey, awww noo not more blood work ahha I don't mind getting it as long as they know what they're doing :haha:


AFM I'm so pissed at my DH. I swear he is going out of his way to be a jerk to me this time around, that or its hormones, either way I'm mad at him!! 
First he keeps calling me lazy because I'm so tired by the end of the day. I think he has this view of how I am and thinks I am like that the entire day, he doesn't get to see my work my butt off on house work and taking care of Cassidy.
So like if I say I can't change the cat litter anymore that its heavy he tells me it is because I need to work out more :nope: not that changing cat litter is even safe when you're pregnant. 
And then on one hand he tells me I need to eat more then just cereal on the other he won't buy groceries!!! Like whenever we do a shop he puts a buncha useless stuff in the cart and then tells me we've blown our shopping budget for the month and to make it work. Well making it work means I just hafta eat cereal for lunch while he goes out to eat :nope: And so like today I told him there was nothing to eat for lunch, and he gets all mad at me... and I told him we are out of milk and he tells me that he is NOT going to be picking any up at lunch. It just bothers me so much that if its something HE wants to buy or do there is money for that.


----------



## ricschick

Ac something seriously has to change! He can't keep treating you like this!! It makes me so mad! This I'd the one time in your life when you should feel special and he should be making you feel special!! Not calling you lazy!! When's the last time he grew a baby????? Sorry it makes me so cross!! I hope your ok! He really needs someone to tell him what an arse he Is being. Would his family talk to him about it? Xx&#128156;


----------



## magicwhisper

I agree with rics he is treating you horrible and needs a mental kick up the bum ... and cat litter it is the first thing we got told that we can't change it ever and we don't even have a cat


----------



## AC1987

He needs a slap :haha: nah his parents think he's the golden boy, like they tell me he never was bad as a kid... :wacko: umm ya right :haha:
And he puts on an act when he is around my parents so they think I'm just being hormonal which maybe I could be that as well :haha: I mean I know I get more upset over things then normal.


He DID end up coming home to take us out to lunch. So that was good... and then we did a small shop. I still don't understand how he seems to think that 1-2 weeks of groceries is supposed to last an entire month though..


----------



## josephine3

It sucks u have to get blood taken again magic - i hate having it. Glad ur scan went well tho.

Ashley ur man needs sorting out! I kno what u mean asbout him just seei g u resting at the end of the day and not seeing all the hard work u do. The trouble is the house is a mess by the end of the day despite all the cleaning so there's never any evidence of it! I kno how u feel..

I gotta get my first blod test monday :dohh: theres 'slapped cheek syndrome' going round at my nursery and it can be dangerous in pregnancy, so i need to see if im immune or not. If im not, i may have to have time off work. Which is ok if they pay me i spose but hard to explain to colleagues and my mum as to why she doesnt need to have Georgia! I hope im immune!


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - You should really have a serious talk with you husband. It is intolerable for him to treat you like that. Claire is right, this should be the time for him to pamper you. You are carrying his baby and it is not an easy task.

Afm, I got my bfp with the dollar tree test yay! Its a faint line, but a line is better than no line. I am more excited than I thought I would be. I'm already looking at double strollers.


----------



## magicwhisper

Yaaaay kitty 

Maybe show him up around his parents I dunno :shrug:
It's no way to treat you :hugs: a slap sounds good :rofl:


----------



## hello_kitty

Jo - Yes, my name is lily btw


----------



## ricschick

Congrats lily!!! Hopefully I won't be far behind you xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Claire! I think since we are getting pregnant one by one, this will probably be the year for all of us! I dont think I will be going to the doctor yet though. I will wait until the end of the month and test again to make sure the line gets darker.


----------



## josephine3

Huray Lily! Finally it showed up yay! Haha one of my first thoughts was 'oooh double pushchair' too lol. I think at 22 months I'l still need one.


----------



## ricschick

As soon as Jamie was born Lucy was evicted from her pushchair lol she was 23months old there was no way I was struggling with a double buggy! But luckily she preferred walking! They have all walked without a pushchair from an early age x


----------



## AC1987

there is only gonna be like 19 months between Cassidy and the new one... I'm scared :haha: I haven't even thought of double stroller... 


CONGRATS LILY!! :happydance: :D


----------



## magicwhisper

congratulations!!


----------



## josephine3

Im not sure whether to get one or not.. I just cant imagine dragging a 2 yr old round town for hours. Im sure she will be happy to walk a little distance by then but not too far. I kno some of our 2 yr olds at work cant make it to the park and back without getting too tired to walk. Also imagine the shopping storage space you'd get in a double :haha:

the clocks went back last night an its totally messed up Georgias routine today :dohh:

so i looked up salapped chheek syndrome in pregnancy online and scared myself. It can lead to baby becoming anaemic and needing blood transfusions in the womb which may or may not work. Theres also a 1 in10 chance of miscarriage in early pregnancy :( i hope i odont have it already - iv definitely caught something from the kids i feel poorly. :(


----------



## AC1987

Oh that's weird with the time change, here it goes back next weekend!! How confusing it must be for some business transactions and what not! :wacko:


AFM ugghh the uncomfy part of pregnancy is sinking in before even 3rd tri :wacko: I feel yuck :haha: i'm still feeling the pressure and tenderness... so I'm looking forward to next week when I see the midwife again.
Ooooohh this Tuesday is my ultrasound :happydance: I am just SO excited for it, I worry a bit that things aren't right I mean they should be but I still worry :nope:


----------



## ricschick

jo I hope its not slap cheek!!!! when will you find out?

ac:happydance: for the scan hopefully seeing the baby will give dh a kick in the right direction!

afm, im aprox 3-4 days past ov had some sore cramps yesterday where I though af was actually coming early!! but thankfully no sign!! im just paranoid now weather we managed to bed at the right times and weather I did actually ovulate??:dohh: I just hope we get there this month I cant take much more of this lol xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

Hope your lo settles soon
Hope you feel better ac1
All good signs, are you charting xx


----------



## AC1987

Zoey! Congrats on being 12 weeks ... just noticed your ticker :haha: time flies so fast 


I ate so much today :haha: go me!! Trying so hard to gain weight :) tomorrow is my ultrasound I'm SO FREAKING EXCITED!!


----------



## josephine3

Georgia just did her first wee on the potty!! I just had to tell someone immediately!
Ashley have u still not had a scan yet? Why ever not?
Georgia is still waking up at 5.30 argh. The clocks go back to giv more daylight hours to farmers, or that used to be the case.


----------



## AC1987

Oooohhh good for Georgia!! :D I haven't even bought a potty yet :haha: I don't know if I wanna be bothered with training just yet.

Yeaahh I guess when its your 2nd they aren't as concerned :shrug: I thought for sure I'd get one at 12 weeks but I was wrong. So I keep freaking myself out with "what if its twins" :baby: 

Yeah the clocks go back next sunday... they say its for farmers too but I doubt it :haha: not now anyways!


----------



## ricschick

:happydance: go Georgia what a clever girl!! (by the way that name is my husbands favourite name if we have a girl)

ac im pretty sure EVERYONE gets a 12 week scan??? I would query it as ive had 4 babies and everytime ive had one x

no im not charting, but I had + opks on Thursday and Friday. we :sex: tuesday, wednesday Thursday and Saturday I hope that would cover it we would have last night too but dh wasn't feeling well so fx!!!


----------



## AC1987

I've heard its quite common by other ladies on here, especially if you're from the US and are seeing midwives, as seeing a midwife here means you're low risk and do everything the "natural" way :haha: 

omg I wanted to throttle my dh last night! I'm pretty sure its his idea of a joke but its NOT funny, he saw me looking at my appt letter for the ultrasound, and he randomly says "So I have a meeting tomorrow morning, then in the afternoon I'm working on a project with a co worker" :wacko: so I'm like umm tomorrow is my ultrasound so he tries saying that no it isn't its not til November then tells me to reschedule it :growlmad: so I tell him that he knew about it for a MONTH and that we're GOING to it. 
he does this EVERY time if there is something that I have an appt for. :shrug: Pretend that he has something else going on that day... and I just do NOT find it funny.


----------



## magicwhisper

Silly eh get

Yay Georgina :happydance:

And I am sure you got enough bd in ;)


----------



## AC1987

What a day!!! Well my dh comes home on time horray, my ultrasound was at 230. We get there shortly after 2. maybe 215 when I checked in... we wait... and wait...230 comes and goes.. more waiting. 245 I finally ask what is going on how much longer do we hafta wait, Cassidy is getting more ansy... we didn't get seen til 330!!! By this time Cassidy is so upset crying NON stop!! :nope: she wanted to nap but couldn't... and she doesn't sleep being carried or in her carriage she only sleeps in her carseat or bed.
So my DH finally had to just leave with her to the car cause she wouldn't stop. Wasn't til 430 by the time I got out of there :growlmad:


Anyways here are some photos
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2013-10-29001005_zps6fe9605e.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/COLTRANE_ASHLEY_2_zpsd5b2e7de.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/COLTRANE_ASHLEY_4_zpsc885b766.jpg


----------



## josephine3

Aww great pics ashley! Sorry u had to wait so long at ur appt..you got a 3d one too wasnt that expensive? I take it all is well with baby? And u didnt find out the gender? Looks like a boy to me!

Rics- thanx it was the only name me and my oh cud agree on!

Georgia did another wee this morning :) im so proud! Ashlley - i havent really started potty training as such - i just bought one for the bathroom and she often sits on it, fully clothed while i have a wee lol. Occasionally iv took her nappy off but not often.. Yetsterday morning i went to change her nappy and didnt have any upstairs, so i sat her on it nappy-less while i went downstairs to get one. When i came back - there it was! I was surprised hehe.

I shud get my results from the slapped cheek test later today..


----------



## josephine3

P.s. Ashley is that the cord going around babys neck do u think?


----------



## AC1987

As far as I know the prices are the same as the 2d, because these are required I don't think it'll be any more expensive, supposedly this hospital is cheaper :haha: we shall see! 

Awww what a big little girl she is for going in the potty!! :) 


Yes that is the cord, apparently the baby can move it about while they're in there, I think they're only worried if its like wrapped around the neck or a body part, but because its just draped they aren't concerned, Cassidy had it too for her 3d :haha:

the heart rate was 152, I think Cassidy's was 157.. so it'll be interesting to see if its a boy or girl :D I think this helped my dh, even though it was a bad day yesterday waiting wise I think seeing that there was a baby helped.
Oh!! and before Cassidy got all upset in the room she pointed to the screen and is like "baby!! baby!" before we even said anything hahah it was so cute!


----------



## magicwhisper

so cute, glad you got seen in the end :thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

Great pics ac!! I think boy too! 

Jo good luck with your results!!! 

AFM in currently 5dpo and having on off cramps and lots of creamy cm?? Bit sure if that's a good sign or not. Roll in next week! X


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: oh no I think I've got pink eye somehow, woke up with my eyes pink and crusty :nope: I put eyedrops in them but they feel itchy, however i'm resisting the urge to itch as I don't wanna pass it on to anyone, I'm hoping its not contagious. :wacko:


----------



## boxxey

pink eye is very contagious but u can buy polysporin eye drops for pink eye at the pharmacy :) I hope it goes away fast for you


----------



## josephine3

Where we are u have to pay a lot for a 3d scan they dont just do them u have to pay private.

So im immune to slapped cheek wooo!


----------



## AC1987

I did soo much today my back is KILLING me :cry: I made a beef stew, mashed potatoes and cabbage for dinner. I baked cookies at 6am this morning! I planted my crocus bulbs. I did all my laundry, changed a couple sheets, made a few beds. And watched my little munchkin. 
I'm soooo tired and I wanna nap.. and get a nice back massage!! 

Anyone want cookies and dinner? :thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

Cookies? Yaay :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Happy Halloween :)


----------



## ricschick

great news jo!!!

dinner and cookies sounds great ac!!

cute pic box!!!!

im having sore cramps both yesterday and today and my boobs are killing me!! feel a little tired today too and im so irritable!!:growlmad:

heres our Halloween crew we have a witch a skeleton cat a skeleton pirate and freddy krugar , the girl on the end is my daughters friend x


----------



## boxxey

ill upload some of the other 4 kiddos soon lol i just thought the face Dom made was awesome lol


----------



## magicwhisper

Cute can't wait fir next year when I have baby


----------



## AC1987

Patrice! Where are you? haven't seen any posts in a while :haha: 


Cassidy's pediatrician appt is tomorrow for her 15 month appt...man I cant believe how big she is :nope: 
And then my midwife appt is the day after.


----------



## AC1987

She is now up to 18 pounds 3 ounces, and 29 inches :) 


And my midwife appt was alright.. I'm now up to 102 pounds horray!! :happydance: However apparently I have diastasis recti :wacko: from my last pregnancy I guess the muscles separated and they never rejoined.. so I got told after I have this baby I will need to do exercises to join them. I mean I always thought my stomach was weird after childbirth but that it was normal :haha:


----------



## boxxey

glad everything went well today for you guys.........everyone seems very quite on here the last few days......Dom was 22lbs over a month ago lol hes a big boy :)


----------



## ricschick

ac glad all went well!! 
yes Patrice where are you?? updates please!!!

afm ive had positive opks for the last 3 days straight getting darker by the day and a faint hpt today so will see on Friday if its any darker so will see of the opks are picking up hcg!! heres a link to my gallery.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...tell-me-you-think-see-todays-tests-added.html


----------



## AC1987

I don't understand those tests or where I'm supposed to look :shrug: I'm sorry!!


----------



## magicwhisper

well we had our scan today, it was amazing but tiring. we we being scan for a hour and a hlaf because we had a trainee scan me but we didnt get a say in the matter! he was scaning me for a hour and cut it short he had to be told off hundreds of times for getting it wrong. the best example is that he was meant to be scaning babys hand and he scaned the foot and wondered why it was the wrong shape! 

the last half an hour was better because the expert scanned me and she told be exactly what she was looking for she was brilliant. 


baby is perfect jumping, doing sumersaults waving, he/she got annoyed and mooned the sonographer for 10 minutes, i couldn't stop laughing baby has a good sense of humor like his dad 

we heard the heartbeat so many times it was amazing, we got close up pictures of the face too


----------



## ricschick

ah magic that so lovely!! xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Magic - that sounds fun! I didnt get a detailed sonograph of my baby until I was around 18 weeks. 

Claire - I clicked on the link to your topic and I did see a line on all 3 of the tests! I guess that means a bfp! Congrats! When will you be testing again?

Afm, my "pregnancy" turned out to be hoax...I dont know how else to put it. I got a line on the test but my period showed up on cd 42. I guess I mistakenly took the evap line for a positive. I dont think it was a chemical because I had a chemical before and it hurt like hell. This one just felt like normal menstrual cramps. Oh well, we will try again this month. Af just left yesterday. Zachary's birthday party is this Saturday/Sunday. So excited! He's one lucky baby, celebrating two days in a row.


----------



## ricschick

oh sorry kitty fx for this cycle!! 

4 days straight now ive had + opks!! gonna do a hpt on Saturday now bfn this morning but not due on til sat x


----------



## magicwhisper

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

:( oh no lily that sucks!!


AFM awful week with the LO.... I wish she'd stop being so miserable.. nothing I do is making her happy. *sigh* I wish I could have just ONE day to myself, but I know that'll never happen.


----------



## josephine3

Oh no lily im sorry :(


----------



## ricschick

definite faint lines this morning!! 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-tell-me-you-think-see-09-11-tests-added.html


----------



## boxxey

i cant see a line but then again I am terrible at looking at those


----------



## magicwhisper

wss

i can never tell on them unless they are really clear!


----------



## mzswizz

hey ladies! I know I got to get updated on a lot I been very busy.

AFM, im on cd30 no ov this cycle and I am starting to have spotting so im pretty sure that AF is going to start tomorrow. Well I got to go get the refill of Clomid and take the 50mg this cycle. Hopingthis time will lead t oa bfp. Also, I have a doc on the 20th so I can see what's going on with this whole Clomid process and see if im ovulating or not this new cycle. Well, I know I have been gone for awhile and its because I been busy with school work and just spending as much time with DH because he will be going on deployment for 6 months minimum in February. So we been focusing on ttc before his deployment so im not going to really be on that much but I will check in from time to time to update every now and then.


----------



## AC1987

awww that's completely understandable!! I don't blame you for wanting to spend time with him :) I always am hoping you get that bfp! :thumbup:



AFM.... exhausted. I just want to go back to bed :haha: I've been pushing myself into doing housework :nope:


----------



## magicwhisper

mzswizz: have fun with you oh
ac1: i know the feeling, the hpusework is staring at me but i don't want to do it :haha:


----------



## AC1987

While I'm thankful that my baby is growing healthily inside me. I'm so not enjoying the aching I am feeling. It feels like a nail is getting hammered into my hip. And then my tail bone is hurting so bad..
Plus the pressure that I'm feeling down below... it feels like my crotch is splitting in two :haha:
I'm ready for this to be over :nope:


----------



## ricschick

ahh sorry your feeling so crap ac!! hope hubby is helping and spoiling you now!! xx


----------



## magicwhisper

:hugs:


----------



## AC1987

Blah! Power was out all night! Of course when its like 28 Fahrenheit outside which is ... maybe -2 Celsius... soo I've been up most the night, Cassidy has been up most the night... :dohh:
It didn't come back on til 6am. *sigh* I'm so tired.


----------



## magicwhisper

:hugs:


----------



## ricschick

IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!! Got a Bfp this morning followed by a 2nd one this afternoon!!!!! &#128515;


----------



## magicwhisper

omg yaaaaaay so good can we see! :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay, that's brilliant news! Massive congratulations!!!


----------



## ricschick

ofcourse!!:happydance:
fmu

afternoon


----------



## magicwhisper

i see it on the 2nd one yaaaay


----------



## ricschick

its def there on both doesn't show great in pics x


----------



## AC1987

:haha: congrats!! :D



AFM I'm FUMING just received a statement from the hospital, they won't stop billing our insurance company even though they KNOW we don't have it :dohh: anyways.. the so called cheaper ultrasound was $300 more then what we would have paid if we stuck to the original hospital. And the other thing I'm mad about is that it looks like we're being billed $900 per prenatal visit. seriously?? who has that kinda cash? my dh said if that's true then we won't be going there anymore. Which I don't blame him, I mean that's insane!! :nope:


----------



## magicwhisper

thats mad! i would be fuming too what the heck

i dont usa medical system at the best of times :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

congrats rics!!!

Ashley-wow thats insane. I would be upset myself.

AFM, im on cd5 and i just started taking the 2nd cycle of Clomid. I have my doc appt in 5 days which is good and also I got to prepare for DH's 12 day departure in a few weeks. Before I was trying to rush the ovulation and hoping we catch the egg but now with so much going on, I'm just going to take the Clomid and just see what happens. The 1st cycle, I didnt ov so now let's see what's going to happen on this cycle.


----------



## ricschick

Ac wow that's crazy!!! 
Good luck Patrice xx

1-2 weeks pregnant on a digi!! &#128512;


----------



## boxxey

woooooo congrats


----------



## ricschick

Thanks xxx


----------



## josephine3

Woo congrats rics finally the result u were after! X


----------



## magicwhisper

How is everyone

Just 2 more to be pregnant! Sending you dust :dust:


----------



## AC1987

How is everyone doing?

My DH is away on a business trip for almost a week. :haha: I should probably use the time to get ahead on some cleaning... but knowing me I'm gonna just sit on my butt :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

cnograts rics! do you have a pic..i love pics :blush:

ashley-im the same way when dh is away :haha:

AFM, im cd9 today and i took the last Clomid pill for this cycle. Tomorrow, I have my doc appt and hopefully it all goes well. Dont mind the high temp today because I was having a hot flash and i felt super hot and therefore the temp was high. I hope we can conceive this round. I have 1 more refill left but between detachments and the deployment, starting december will be busy so we have a better chance now. Well time for me to go back to my school work.


----------



## ricschick

good luck this cycle Patrice!!! pics are in the gallery xx


----------



## AC1987

:thumbup: wishing you luck Patrice!!


----------



## magicwhisper

good luck hun :D


right now i want to book a private gender scan but i have no idea were to go :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

I feel huge.

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2013-11-20002002_zps7ca72621.jpg

21 weeks this past Monday. :baby:


----------



## magicwhisper

wow what a bump! :D


----------



## ricschick

Your definately not huge what a neat little bump!!! Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies!

Ashley-Your bump looks good :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd10 today and went to my doc appt. I must say that I am very pleased with the results. Well, they want me to come back Friday to do the scan to check my follicles and if I have any mature follicles, then they are going to administer the hcg injection and then I come back on cd21 to check to see if i actually o'd. So im excited. Im hoping that we conceive this time around. But we shall see what happens. Well thats all for now.


----------



## ricschick

Oh exciting Patrice that means you will most certainly ov hopefully!! The best if luck!! Xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

woo :happydance:

midwife appointment was good i heard babys heartbeat :happydance:

i have negative blood though, so i am a bit worried about future pregnancies :/


----------



## AC1987

Awww yay Patrice!! i'm so happy they're working with you now :happydance:


Zoey, what does that mean? Negative blood I mean? and awww how lovely!! 


I think I feel huge because it wasn't until I was 25+ weeks when I was that big last year :haha: 
oh man I had horrible constipation this morning.. so not cool!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. So im excited that they are watching this cycle closer than the last. Im glad i scheduled the doc appt to let them know I didnt ovulate.

Magic-What is negative blood?

Ashley-Hope the constipation went away.

AFM, tomorrow is the big day. Im cd11 and will have my scan on cd12. If all is well, then I will get my hcg injection on cd12 and continue temping to see what happens. Hoping that this will help me ovulate finally. My temp has dropped lower which im not surprised. Hoping this means my body is gearing up for ov to happen. We shall see what the scan says tomorrow. Im hoping this isnt another bust. But if it is, then we just got to wait until December's cycle which DH is going to be here for.


----------



## magicwhisper

it means i have rhs negative blood it is pretty rare only 20% of people have it. but it means if my baby has rh positive blood my blood would attack babies if they come into contact for example if i have a bleed.

to stop this happening i have to have a jab at 24 / 35 weeks and when baby is born to stop this happening 

https://www.babycenter.com/0_blood-test-for-rh-status-and-antibody-screen_1480.bc


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies!
Magic, I have rhesus negative blood so I had the jab. Darcy was tested when she was born and it turns out she is the same so I didn't need it again. It's nothing to worry about.
How are you all? I'm loving all the new pregnancies, Patrice you'll be next!!
Ashley, you have such a cute bump!
We are great here, Darcy had a chest infection a little while ago but she is ok now after having antibiotics. I can't believe she will be 1 in just over a week, we are having a party for her and my oh's mum is coming over from Ireland. 
Darcy is just the perfect baby, she is just so smiley and happy all the time! Love her soooo much.


----------



## magicwhisper

darcy looks like a cutie!!

thank you blondie i am nit worrying as much now


----------



## mzswizz

susi-im hoping im next. but we shall see what's in store.

magic-fxed that all is well.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd13 and I went to my doc appt. yesterday. Well, the appt. went well. I had my scan and in the right ovary i had 1 follicle at 12.5mm and another at 11.3mm. The doc couldnt really find the left ovary because it was very close to my uterus. But once he found it we thought that I only had a 8.6mm follicle. BUT once he went to look back at the right we saw a HUGE sac like image on the screen. They measured it and it was 15.5mm :happydance: So i received my hcg injection yesterday and now awaiting to see what happens. So i may release just 1 or all the mature follicles. So we shall see. I have to use the temp adjuster for today because I woke up later than usual. So my temp will be changing for today.


----------



## magicwhisper

wooo :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

yes, i am excited. Hoping this cycle is the cycle. If i do get pregnant we will be having an August/September baby which is awesome because DH bday is September.


----------



## josephine3

Sounds good patrice hope u ovulate soon! 
Wow i cant believe Darcy is one already happy birthday!

Ashley iv been suffering constipation for weeks now it sucks. Also insomnia, exhaustion, and sickness. I feel like poop lol. But on the plus side my scan date came thru for 3rd december so thats something good at least! I cant see any pics right now on my phone for some reason but im sure ur bump is still teeny lol.


----------



## magicwhisper

ohh not long until your scan :D


----------



## ricschick

:happydance:oh how very exciting Patrice!!!:happydance: the best of luck for this cycle and a xmas bfp!!


----------



## mzswizz

jo-after using my temp adjuster...it looks like i might be ov'ing today :happydance: And your scan date is coming up rather quickly.

rics-thanks. I go in for a blood pregnancy test on dec. 9th


----------



## ricschick

oh wow how exciting!!! don't put him down will you!!!:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

after much research about the hcg shot Ovidrel..it says that it can stay in my system up to 12 days and also the egg(s) should be released 36-40 hours after injection.


----------



## AC1987

Yaaayyy Patrice!! :happydance: I'm sitting on pins and needles for you :haha: hoping this is it!


Awww Darcy is turning 1?? wow!! 


Jo, oh well then your scan is coming right up :D


My next midwife appt is on the 10th. :thumbup: thanksgiving is coming up so excited for turkey... I sound terrible but I really am ahhaha I love big meals!! 
On the downside our heat keeps stopping.. annoying is that it happens on the cold nights :wacko: so I'm really hoping we get it fixed.


----------



## josephine3

Oh thats great they book u right in for a blood test patrice! So no hpts for u this month? Aww i wanna see a pic of ur bfp when it comes haha :) keep bding i know u will lol :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Thanks. I hope this is it too. Hoping your heat gets fixed because cold nights are terrible.

Jo-I will be testing with hpts around dec. 2nd. 

AFM, im cd14 and my temp has dropped. So im assuming this may be ov day but just have to wait and see what happens. I changed yesterday's temp back to the normal temp instead of the adjusted temp. That temp will just be a late temp. I wanted to test just because I know it would come up positive but im not even going to do that to myself because it will be a false positive. So just have to wait until around Dec. 2nd or so before trying to test. Tomorrow is my dad's bday. And also today DH got news that his grandma has passed. He is doing better now but we did take it hard this morning. Well time to do school work because I have been slacking on it.


----------



## josephine3

Also im scared about the scan i have this paranoid niggling feeling something will be wrong.. Im not sure if i mentioned but around the time i shud have come on, about a week before i tested, i went to the loo.. And while 'going' had a sort of ripping feeling on the right side of my uterus. This has happened to me before a couple of times and iv always come on the next day. Iv wondered before if it was loosing a pregnancy by pushing too hard! Tmi sorry an i kno it sounds weird.. But anyway after i immediately had some bad cramping which iv never experienced previously, and i actually thought to myself I'll lie down incase what i think is going on is goin on.. If that makes sense. And the cramping eased. As u kno i didnt come on.. But am now worried maybe baby didnt attatch properly or something because of this.. Sorry about the tmi think i had to get that off my chest! I will always wonnder if i hadnt lay down whether i would still be pregnant and how that decision could have affected my whole life ahh!


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-i wouldnt worry about it. if you were suppose to miscarry, it would've happened. im pretty sure LO is attached and safe.


----------



## AC1987

Theres more cramping and aches the more pregnancies you have Jo, it sucks :( But I ache so much more this time, while I am happy that there will be a baby soon I'm so tired of this pregnancy :baby:


----------



## josephine3

Oh i kno the feeling ashley. Im trying to enjoy being pregnant but so far im really not. Thats why i would've liked to wait i wanted to be more excited and 'into' the whole thing again,, get to ttc and take tests etc, not just endure being pregnant till baby arrives. And im only in first tri still :dohh: i feel guilty like i shud be enjoying it more but im not :(

patrice is the hcg injection to make u ovulate then? Can u still do an opk too so u kno its time?


----------



## ricschick

Fx Patrice and sorry to hear about dh grandma!! 

Jo I'm sure everything is fine! But I no how you feel worrying incase something has happened but you don't no about it. When's your scan? I can't wait for mine either!! Xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-Clomid helps the follicles mature and the hcg injection forces the mature follicles to be released therefore causing ov to occur. And the opks will become positive because I have hcg in my system as if im pregnant just without being pregnant so it would cause the opks to become positive. So i just been continuing to temp.

rics-Thank you.

AFM, im cd15 today. So im actually 1dpo/2dpt. The doc said i should ov within 24-36 hours after trigger. So i should've o'd yesterday on cd14 around 2:30am. Around dec. 3rd i will be 10dpt/9dpo so im going to start testing around that time. Hoping this is the cycle.


----------



## magicwhisper

i am sure it is fine hun baby is fine settled in growing now

i have had lots of growing pains so dont worry xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well i just tested out the hcg to see if it actually cooperated with my system. So i did a hpt and this is what i got. So seems to me like it worked and now im just going to wait til 10dpt before testing. Hoping i get the same result.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AC1987

:thumbup: looks like the stuff is working then. Lets hope you get that bfp in a week or so :) 



AFM not much going on today, probably should clean the house, tomorrow I'll be making some side dishes to bring to my in laws for thanksgiving. I wanna bring a dessert too only I can't think of what to make, I wanted to make a blueberry pie only I cut my finger with a knife this past weekend :dohh: so I'm wondering if I should do a cake instead.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-ouch that sounds like it hurts. Hope the cut wasnt very serious. And yummm blueberry pie. Never had a blueberry pie before.

AFM, im 2dpo/4dpt actually. I miscalculated yesterday. Well, im just patiently waiting to test but we all know that the wait is the hard part. Im hoping that this cycle is my bfp cycle. Well, i started the progesterone yesterday at 1dpo so im going to continue with that. I suppose to go back on cd21 for my progesterone test and then on dec. 9th i go in for my blood pregnancy test. Im happy that finally i have doctors that really care wanting to help me. Dh and I are excited about this cycle. Let's just hope that we get a bfp this time.


----------



## ricschick

I have a good feeling for you Patrice!!! X


----------



## AC1987

The cut isn't too bad just a little deeper then a knick :baby: I have a bandaid on it, mainly so I don't end up using it and then hurting it. Its bruised :wacko: 
I think I'll make a orange loaf cake to bring for thanksgiving instead :) that way I don't need to use my hands much :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

glad it isnt too bad then


----------



## magicwhisper

:dust: missz


----------



## mzswizz

how are you ladies?

AFM, i am 3dpo/5dpt today. I had a temp rise this morning. Yesterday, I was feeling a little crampy and last night, I was feeling hot on and off. So i wasn't surprised when my temp was up this morning. Also, I have read that the trigger shot can cause cramping through out the whole cycle. I started the progesterone cream and prenatal vitamins on 1dpo so im hoping this helps our chances. Im really hoping this it for us. On Dec. 2nd, DH leaves for his detachment and that's the same day I go in for my progesterone blood work. Im hoping they will confirm that I have ovulated. The dpt is flying by while the dpo makes it seem as if the 2ww is taking forever. Im hoping that I get some good news this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies.

AFM, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the States! I'm 4dpo/6dpt today. I have realized that my temps are steadily increasing so im hoping that's a good sign. I think the progesterone cream is helping with that :thumbup: I am also taking my prenatal vitamins as well. It's good to see my chart looking the way it looks right now. It actually gives me hope but you never know. FXed that a bfp is in the making. From time to time, I still get the on and off cramping on both sides but they are starting to subside. Well, will start testing in 4 days. So im getting excited. Let's see what happens. Oh and in 4 days, I go in for my progesterone blood work. So fxed.


----------



## ricschick

All sounds very promising Patrice!! I had cramping most of the tww! X


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks rics. Im hoping its a bfp this cycle. I will find out if its a bfp or not before dh comes back home.


----------



## AC1987

awww yea your chart looks good!! and Happy Thanksgiving! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Same to you Ashley!

How was everyone's Thanksgiving?

AFM, im 5dpo/7dpt and my temp is still increasing which I hope is a good sign. Usually, I get a fallback temp around 4-5dpo but i haven't this cycle. Im still using the progesterone cream and prenatal vitamins. Will be stopping the progesterone cream at 14dpo. Hoping AF doesn't come because this cycle looks great so far. Haven't gotten a dip in my temp yet. Im hoping that means that I have proper progesterone level and that a bfp is in the making. Can someone look at my chart and help me out with it? Also, on monday, dh will be leaving to go on his detachment and I will have my progesterone test on the same day. I will be bringing in the progesterone cream and letting the nurse know that I am taking progesterone which im pretty sure won't really affect the test because im using it to get proper progesterone levels for post-ov. So all in all. Im very hopeful this cycle.


----------



## AC1987

It looks good, I only ever charted once when I got pregnant with Cassidy so I wouldn't call myself an expert by any means..


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. I been charting and this is the first time my temps actually look like that which gets me excited. I also found out that one of my former co-workers who has been trying for the longest is finally pregnant and she said 3 women who i use 2 work with are pregnant also. So she hoping this is it for me too and hoping we are bump buddies. If I am, we would only be lik 1-2 weeks apart.


----------



## magicwhisper

i have never charted but i understand the basics of it

the chart looks good :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Well, im going to test tonight to just check to see where the trigger is at this moment. And then the next time im testing is on the 2nd. Im just keeping an eye on the trigger and waiting for it to turn negative before I test and get my results because I dont want to be questioning if its real or not.


----------



## mzswizz

Well looks like the trigger shot is pretty much out my system. I dont know if you can say it on the pic but there is a verrrryyyyy faint line. Which im pretty sure means that my tests will be completely negative by 8dpt/9dpt. So the trigger shot is pretty much out my system yay. Well hopefully this means a bfp in the making because i cant put being tired etc onto the trigger shot because its pretty much gone. So hoping this is a good thing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AC1987

It looks really good Patrice, I was comparing it to the chart where I got my bfp, and I know I had a couple of dips before getting my bfp.. it just didn't go below the coverline.
I don't know if this will work
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-12-02&mode=a&ts=1385826700&u=
I think that's the screenshot of when I got my bfp from 2 years back.


I see a faint line too but I guess its hard to know what its from.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-couldn't see the screenshot. And the faint line is the trigger shot. So im just patiently waiting to test. I got 2 more tests left so i might just test again today because im a poas addict :blush:

AFM, im 6dpo/8dpt today. I took my temp this morning and it dipped but it wasn't that much of a drop. Hoping that this means possible implantation so who knows. DH will be leaving in 2 days and i have to go get my progesterone blood work done. Might start testing on the 2nd. On the 3rd, I will be getting my next tattoo. I will show you the picture of it once it gets done. But today, i feel crampy, gassy, nauseous and tired. Im hoping its not just in my head though. We shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

So here is the hpt for today...dont know if its fading or getting darker...looks like it is getting darker but i dont know. Here's the comparision of yesterday and today test. 


Yesterday:


Today:


----------



## AC1987

I would say about the same.... so who knows at this point as its still so early :haha: I mean 6dpo is too early to show up on a test right? don't you hafta be atleast 9dpo? 


Sooooo I'm debating what to do about a Christmas tree this year... I don't know if we should skip it or just get a tiny one, because I don't want to stress too much over it because of Cassidy I know she'll destroy it if I pop away to the bathroom or something :wacko: but in the meantime I put up snowglobes and hung stockings and bows :)


----------



## mzswizz

I dont think we are doing a tree this year. And i was thinking if its darker its probably the trigger shot and the night before was probably too dilated. But im going to wait until monday to test again


----------



## magicwhisper

i want a tree but matt wont let me have one :brat:


----------



## josephine3

What? No tree?! Why on earth not? Why wont he let u have one? We're getting our usual one down out the loft but just putting it on a high shelf out of georgias reach. I will feel bad tho as i kno she'll want to play with it! Patrice i wish i cud see ur hpt pics but my phone just wont let me see pics recently :( i cant even see my ticker grr... My fx'd tightly for u tho xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

no idea!. he told me i can buy decorations though

i will make him wish he just let me have the tree :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: awww that sucks! We didn't have a tree the first year because we were in the apt and since we spent Christmas with his parents it seemed not worth our while LOL but last year we had one.. now I'm just unsure what to do.. 
Its gonna be a cheap Christmas anyways, I'm just doing baked goods as presents I can't afford to give anyone anything :( I feel bad.. but that's the fact. 

Patrice I'm anxiously waiting for more test pics :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Patrice it does look darker when will the trigger shot be out of your system?

NO CHRISTMAS TREE :xmas9:are you mad:haha: I love Xmas and the tree is a big part of it for me and the kids we have just been a bought ours we've got a real tree, just needs decorating! :happydance:

Afm I'm ok felt like I was going to be sick this morning but I was making dh a fry up at the time but it passed and feel fine now! My :holly: are killing me today and yesterday they are really sore I had to buy a maternity bra yesterday!


----------



## mzswizz

Thre trigger shot should be out of my system by now so we shall see.

AFM, im 7dpo/9dpt today. I've noticed that my temp shot up even more today. Hoping that's a good sign. Yesterday, I had removed the hcg trigger shot and the manual override and i got crosshairs for cd14 so i just added the hcg trigger back and used the coverline that FF made for the override. Well, my progesterone test is tomorrow and DH is leaving for detachment tomorrow. He will be back on the 14th. Hoping to get a bfp before he comes back home. I am scheduled for the blood pregnancy test on the 9th but I will take a hpt tomorrow and see what happens. Getting nervous now but we shall see what this cycle has in store.


----------



## AC1987

I think you should test again in a couple of days too LOL like maybe at 12dpo :haha:I think it'd be more accurate then


----------



## mzswizz

Today hpt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ricschick

Looks like yesterday's!! I have a good feeling xxx


----------



## josephine3

Im so sulking wishingf i could see patrice's hpts :( is there a line? X


----------



## AC1987

there is a really faint line.... I just don't know if its accurate because of the shot :haha: That's why Patrice you need to test again in a couple days LOL though you said you're getting bloodwork soon? so they will know :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Ooh i see them now on my computer at work!! it must be sooo frustrating not knowing whether they are real or not! I definitely think the line is getting darker tho...


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-i will be testing today with next urine because i forgot with the fmu. Usually i take the hpts at night so let's see if there is a change. Seeing how faint they were, the trigger should be out by now. And i go in on the 9th for the pregnancy test (bloodwork). 

Rics-thanks but its just confusing because of the trigger shot.

Jo-really? Sometimes the newest one looks darker sometimes it looks the same. I dont know but ima continue to test.

AFM, im 9dpo/11dpt today. I cant believe 11 days passed already. This cycle is going pretty fast. My temp did drop a little this morning but i think its because it was freezing when i woke up. Even though it dropped, it is still in the 98s range which never really happens around 9dpo. Im usually still in the 97s so something must be working. DH made it to his destination safely yesterday and i miss him dearly but i know that i got to hold down the household until he returns. He left a husband and hopefully he will be able to come back as a husband and father to be. That would really be a great way to come back home. But we shall see. If it doesn't work this cycle, then its IUI on my december cycle. I will be testing later on today. So we shall see what happens.


----------



## ricschick

Good luck Patrice that would be lovely for dh! Xx


----------



## AC1987

Got my fingers crossed for you Patrice :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies...going to go buy the .88 cent tests now and then come back and test away.


----------



## mzswizz

today's test
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7









photo 2.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6









photo 3.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6









photo3-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mzswizz

here's 3dpt,9dpt and today 11dpt (top to bottom)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AC1987

I see a line but its really faint... its fainter at the bottom then the top pic of that last thing you posted... I still think you should wait a few days :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to test every day until i dontsee a line so i know the trigger is out completely.


----------



## AC1987

ahhh ok :) :thumbup: well keep posting pictures then! and I'll try to see for you if its getting lighter..


----------



## ricschick

I think the last test looks darker than the middle test!! how long did the doc say until its out of your system? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Looks like the trigger is out my system


----------



## ricschick

why do you say that? x


----------



## AC1987

She probably took a test and there was no line :wacko: maybe? 


I'm so grumpy.... why must 1 year olds be SO busy!! Eating paper and taking the stuffing out of my pillows WHHYYYY... :nope: and then my stupid cat meows at night waking me up and then meows when Cassidy naps and wakes her up ugh!! And to top things off my dh had to go on a business trip to Tulsa for a couple days and won't be back til Friday, Friday evening we're invited to a Christmas party and I don't know if we'll be able to go or not... so I'll bake some things on thurs and pack as if we're going so that if we do go we can..


----------



## mzswizz

Yes the tests were negative. Well the dollar tree looked negative but the frer was looking like there was a line. Will be testing at 11dpo tomorrow.


----------



## AC1987

when do we get to see a pic? :)


----------



## ricschick

hope you can go to the party ac!!

good luck tomorrow Patrice xx


----------



## mzswizz

Sorry ladies for not posting pics recently. The lines are so light that i cant really get a decent picture of them.

AFM, im 11dpo/13dpt. Took a test today and it came back with a faint line. I looked back at the tests from yesterday and they also had a faint line. This trigger shot should be out of my system by now. I shapl continue to keep testing to see what happens but seeing that the faint lines look lole they are disappearing, it has me less hopeful. My temp went up by .01 so not really much of a difference but it didnt continue to take a nose dive. Also, my nipples have been hurting since yesterday but that can also be because AF is close. Most of the time when that happens, AF is near. But we shall see.


----------



## AC1987

Still looks good though Patrice, I'm still hoping this is it for you :flower: 


I have done so much today I want to sleeeeppp.. been up since 3am because of my feline. Then this morning I made sugar cookies, pastry dough is in fridge and I made chicken cacciatore for lunch... I want to go to bed.


----------



## mzswizz

This yesterday test (left) and today (right) dried up now. Today's look better.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice when will you be going to get an hcg blood test done? You can get a definite answer by doing blood work...or have you got one already? Sorry I havent really been following this thread.


----------



## mzswizz

Blood work is on the 9th so in 4 days. The trigger shot should be out my system by now though. Here are the pics..tried to have better pics.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AC1987

hmm ok in one test I don't see a line, in the 2nd and 3rd I do... so it MIGHT be the start of something.. or an evap? Because you said that you left it? or did I misunderstand? :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I had a faint line this morning but i had was trying to get a better picture so i inverted it.


----------



## ArmyWife2013

Hello all! I am new to babyandbump, so here is a little bit of my back story. My husband was shot through the pelvis in Afghanistan in 2010. Because of the injury we have to undergo IVF. Our first attempt was successful but sadly, I went into labor at 21 and our little K died shortly after birth. Now that my hubby is retired, Tricare will not cover our fertility treatments so I have started a petition and I am trying to get as many signatures before I take it to congress. I look forward to chatting with all of you ladies!


----------



## ricschick

Patrice I see the line on the bottom test!! cant wait to see todays!!

armyswife good luck with your petition!!xxx


----------



## AC1987

Cannot wait to see another test pic Patrice! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks rics and Ashley.

Armyswide-gl hun. Hope you are able to get it to Congress.

AFM, 12dpo/14dpt today. I didnt test and my nipples still hurt. I temped and the first temp was 98.16 and when i took my temp again, it said 98.34. So i just used the 98.34 one. 2 more days and then i stop the progesterone cream. On the 9th, i have my doc appt. so we shall see.


----------



## AC1987

AHHHH you're killing me... NOW I want you to test :brat: because now the chances of it being accurate is higher :D


----------



## mzswizz

Well i havent tested yet but i will test today.


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice cant wait to hear your update!

I got my bfp today! It was a very dark line. I wasnt even excited until now. I just wanted to test to rule out pregnancy but got the surprise of my life. My dh and I were both so excited because we were both waiting for next month since we only did the deed once last month. Yupe, only once so I couldnt believe my luck. I was actually mad at him because he wasnt making an effort until the day I felt pain in my right ovary and told him I might be ovulating. We caught the egg that time. I was soo excited that I posted my pregnancy status on fb. After I came to my senses, I regretted it immediately. As much as I wanted to share the news with my friends, I dont want my family to know so does my husband. They usually dont have anything nice to say and have hinted at me several times to not have a baby at this time. So I tried to cover it up by telling my sister that it was a joke and now I'm gonna delete it. I guess they will know when the baby is born.


----------



## mzswizz

wow congrats kitty!!! I am going to go to the store to buy more tests and see what happens but im thinking its going to be IUI next cycle.


----------



## ricschick

Oh congrats kitty!! Very happy for you!!! 

Good luck Patrice!! Can't wait to see tests!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Cant wait to hear from you Patrice fingers crossed!


----------



## AC1987

congrats lily!! omg I saw it on fb and I'm like wait why didn't she tell us on here first, then I wondered if you've been pregnant a while :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - nope I just found out today and posted it immediately on fb afterwards. Big mistake, I deleted my fb status soon after too. Its sad when I should be sharing the happy news with my family but instead I am trying to avoid them because they are against me having another baby so soon. My mom is like "why dont you wait until Zachary can walk and talk?" Its funny though because besides me she had my 2 sisters and brother almost back to back.


----------



## AC1987

Isn't that funny how that goes? As soon as Cassidy was born I had people ask me "Whens the next one?" even when Cassidy was 4 months old my dad was talking to her and he is like "Tell your mother you need a playmate" :dohh: then a couple months later I think Cassidy was around 6 months I started wanting to be pregnant again :haha: we were not trying at all but then all I heard was "I don't think you should have another one so soon, you won't get to enjoy Cassidy as much" errm ok so was I not enjoyed that much when you had my younger sis? :haha:

You can't please everyone, just do what works for you :thumbup:



Patrice!! Waiting for test pics :D


----------



## ricschick

I'm beyond caring what other people think its your life so sod em! Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Yea I just hate how some people think its all right for them to do something but when someone else follows in their footsteps, they start to freak out and judging.  I mean, we are the ones raising our kids, putting a roof over their heads, feeding them, and giving birth to them so why should anyone else have a say?


----------



## AC1987

Patrice!! Where are you?? :) I'm anxiously waiting for test pics hahah 2 days til your bloodwork right?


AFM... 3 days til my next midwife appt... I can't believe in 2 days I will be 24 weeks :wacko: 3 weeks til 3rd tri... yikes I don't feel ready, but then at the same time I cannot wait to meet my baby and to see family again :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - the second time around, does it feel like time flies faster? I remember the first time, it felt like an eternity and I read about my baby's development practically every day. This time, sometimes I forget that I am pregnant. I was getting the mail this morning and almost tripped due to carelessness and I thought to myself "oh wait, I am pregnant now, gotta be more careful". Plus Zachary is keeping me on my toes so not much time left to think about this baby...poor child.


----------



## mzswizz

awaiting to go in for bloodwork. haven't tested.


----------



## AC1987

Oh yea like ALOT faster! And more achier too sad to say... I have never felt so sore, so tired ever :haha: But if your DH can help you out that would be great.


----------



## mzswizz

Afm the only thing going on with me is my bbs well nipples are sensitive and sore and been that way for a few days now.


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice - I guess that is a good sign. I never notice any change with any of my pregnancies.

Ashley - Is your dh helping you out? My dh helps me out sometimes with Zachary such as giving him a bottle, feeding him occasionally when I have to make a meal or something. Let's see if he's able to step it up a notch when I hit the uncomfortable 3rd tri and I REALLY need help once lo is born since I dont expect any help from my family. Btw, do you have anyone to help take care of Cassidy when you go into labor? Sadly I dont...so I have to come up with a way maybe hire someone to come to my place and look after him for awhile while I am giving birth. Lets see.


----------



## AC1987

aww Patrice try not to feel down :flower: I know ttcing is really hard when you have been trying a while :) but it is nice that you have doctors that seem to care now :) so best of luck!! When does your dh come back?


Lily, yes thankfully my mom is coming in march she wants to come before baby is born to buy us a carseat that we want :D
Mostly I get along good with her, I think the only thing that irks me is when she puts down breastfeeding and tells me I'm starving my babies brains by not feeding dha :dohh: so I figure I'm just gonna try to get some people to get my back so I feel the support.
My dh doesn't help at all... he wants me to do everything still, I can't complain or I hear "you wanted it" :baby: and then if I say something is too heavy for me he tells me that its because I'm too weak and need to work out more. So I just quit asking him for help.
I'm a little annoyed at him, we got invited to a dinner my in laws are having the 19th, its not the Christmas party its just a dinner, and the Christmas family dinner is the 22nd, so they just tell us to stay from the 19th to the 22nd, and I am freaking out because he says yes without even asking me first :( and then so I wanted to cook and bake dishes to bring, like I know I can use the kitchen here, but she will also be cooking and baking so its gonna be really hard trying to work around her at the same time TRY to watch Cassidy, since NOTHING is baby proof here I hafta watch her like a hawk, like my mother in law had a candle lit on the FLOOR... and so like things like that I really hafta watch out for.. 
And I'm sad because last year my dh gave me money and dropped me off at the store to buy him a gift, this time he wont give me money and wont drop me off at a store so I can't get him anything. :nope: and I'm so upset because of it.


----------



## ricschick

Ac well if he's not gonna help you or give you any money I wouldn't feel bad about it! On sorry but he sounds like an arse!! I hope you can have a fairly relaxed few days at the inlaws! 

Patrice your chart looks good!!! TEST!!!!!!! Xxx

How you feeling hello kitty? Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley that is terrible! At least you get along with your mom and she will be helping when the time comes. I don't expect help from anyone and I am really scared if I go into labor again at midnight. I mean we would definitely have to wake up Zachary to come along with us. Thank god I am having a summer baby. Im already stressed out! I agree with Claire if your dh doesn't give you money that probably means he doesn't want/need a present.

Claire I am doing well. No morning sickness yet. Did you get any morning sickness? I get mild menstrual cramps on and off but it has been better these past few days. Zachary still wants to bf at night which ice freaking me out. Im trying to wean him but it difficult and I don't know if its gonna harm the baby.


----------



## mzswizz

well my temp took a nose dive today :nope:


----------



## ricschick

Oh sorry Patrice! Hopefully there is still a chance!!! 

Ms hit me at 6weeks but it's on and off as long as I'm eating in fine lol, is there no family members or a friend you can ask? Or any of dh family? Xx


----------



## AC1987

aww well that doesn't necessarily mean af is coming right? Did you test at all or no? 
Tomorrow is when they draw blood so will it show up for them if you are?


----------



## AC1987

Oh no Patrice :( I see you got AF... I'm sorry :hugs: that's tough!! Do you know what will happen now? will you give clomid another chance or is it on to something else?


Lily, breastfeeding shouldn't cause any problems now that you're pregnant, as there are other women here who breastfeed and are pregnant, the only reason that made me wean Cassidy faster then I wanted to was the pain lOL it got SO painful and just uncomfortable.. so we were down to just a morning feed then, so I cut it out and she didn't seem to mind.


----------



## ricschick

sorry af came Patrice xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

sorry about af :(


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. 

Ashley-I just realized the questions you asked, i already answered them in my update. I guess i think ahead and try to answer any questions you ladies have in advance :haha:

AFM, i am cd2 today. Last cycle wasnt successful. This cycle, I am going to take my prenatals, Clomid 50mg from cd5-9, follicle scan on cd12 and if i have proper size follicles (12mm or more), i will receive my trigger shot and then the next day, I will have the IUI procedure. This will be happening next Thursday and Friday. DH is coming home this Saturday so it all works out for us :thumbup: Hoping this cycle leads to a bfp because atleast we are one step closer in getting a bfp. So we shall see.


----------



## ricschick

sounds like a good plan Patrice I wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ric!

AFM, im on cd3 and AF is very heavy. Dont know if its a good or bad thing but its heavier than normal. Im excited about this cycle and hoping that it works this time. Im hoping to end this year with a bfp so we shall see. Well thats all for now.


----------



## AC1987

I had my appt today.. everything went well :thumbup: my next appt is when they'll test for the gestational diabetes. 


Patrice awww best of luck :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Ashley


----------



## magicwhisper

gender scan in 7 days! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

magic-do you have a gender in mind?


----------



## magicwhisper

i think girl, matt thinks boy but neither of us actually mind


----------



## mzswizz

that's great


----------



## ricschick

oh exciting!!!! I love scans don't like the full bladder bit tho nearly wet myself last time lol xx


----------



## mzswizz

I dont have to do the full bladder scan thank goodness.

AFM, im on cd4 today and i just realized that for the first time in like 13 years that I had a 28 day cycle and a 14 LP :thumbup: So that cycle was pretty good. Nothing new to report here. Still bleeding and DH will be back home Saturday. I got to go in tomorrow to go pick up my Clomid prescription to start taking it on cd5 which is tomorrow. Im very tired so im just going to do school work and relax.


----------



## josephine3

Aww patrice sorry about af :( I was really hoping for you this cycle.. well I havent had time to update you ladies in ages but i guess I should.
Everything went well at my 12 week scan, the only thing is that altho from my last period is 12 weeks 3 days, the scan put me almost a week ahead at 13 weeks 1 day. This makes no sense at all to me as that would mean we conceived before af, and Im sure sure sure I know the date we conceived :shrug: I did ask can it just be a big baby but mw said she cant be a week big there's too much difference!

ashley why do u have to have diabetes test? we only have that here if we're overweight which you're certainly not!


----------



## AC1987

Another weird state law here, I guess so no one accuses them of being unfair to plus size women? I dunno :wacko: So with every pregnancy you hafta take it. 
Apparently they're now also planning to make it where you hafta receive the tdap vaccination with EVERY pregnancy.. I must say that I am a little wary of that. I mean I already do take my booster shots and everything so its not like I'm not covered, so it just seem excessive to me, and I am worried to what it will do to the unborn baby, I don't feel good about being used as a guinea pig. :wacko: so I think my next appt I will try to get more information on why...


----------



## josephine3

whats dtap? we are offered a flu jab but im not sure...


----------



## magicwhisper

thats strange josephine about your dates :wacko:


it is mandatory for you to have a glucose test in the uk as well it dosent matter about your weight


----------



## AC1987

That's the tetanus, diphtheria, pertussis shot... 
I had always heard that as long as you're vaccinated then you just need boosters every 5 or 10 years.


----------



## ricschick

that is strange about your dates Josephine, was it a normal period do you remember?

ive never had the diabetes tests and this is our 5th!xx


----------



## mzswizz

hmm maybe it wasnt your AF after all Jo. Was it normal?

Ashley-I would question the docs about that because i dont see why you need all these vaccinations while pregnant. In my mind, less is more.

AFM, i have to go pick up my Clomid prescription right now so i can start taking it today.


----------



## ricschick

its is a lot of vacs we get the flu jab and I thing one other im not tho and that's it.


----------



## AC1987

Yeah I plan to, if they try to push it next appt, because it just makes me feel iffy about it.. 


Jo, perhaps it wasn't AF after all? :wacko: I dunno what else to say... are you scheduled for another scan? 


Patrice yaaayy! I hope this works for you! I had such high hopes for you last time :haha:


----------



## josephine3

We just get flu jab which i think i might turn down and whooping cough which is a new one cos whooping cough has made a comeback and killed a lot of young babies. So i will definitely have that one.
Im really confused about the dates thing cos if id concieved the previous cycle then surely id be a whole month ahead of what i thought. My period was normal too from what i remember. And im soooo sure of the day we concieved too, remember me saying that when we dtd it all stayed 'in' lol? And 2 days after i had implantation pain too. The only thing that stands out to me is that i had milky discharge towards the end of the previous cycle too. Not due another scan till the normal 20 week one. Iv had an awful week, terrible sickness and reflux to go along with a cold. Iv hardly kept anything down :(


----------



## hello_kitty

I never had any vaccinations when I was pregnant with Zachary. Is this a new protocol? I only got the flu shot and the tdap after I delivered.

Omg, I swear the early weeks of pregnancy feels like an eternity. I am supposed to be 6 weeks today based on my lmp, but I have a feeling I might be earlier than that based on my ovulation. I am experiencing the stress all over again wondering if my baby is developing normally, miscarriage, lack of symptoms etc. I dont have any morning sickness except for my nipples being super sore when Zachary tries to breastfeed and the occasional cramping. He still wakes up a few times during the night and since dh and I are both too lazy to fetch a bottle I just do it the easy way by breastfeeding.

My first doctor's appointment is next thursday, hopefully I will survive before then.


----------



## ricschick

hope you feel better jose!! il def get the whooping cough one not sure on the flu jab.

HK im sure everything is fine I felt like that too no symptoms but 6weeks 3 day boom felt like crap!! so make the most of it lol xxx


----------



## AC1987

I usually turn down the flu one, I'm unsure if I'll be allowed to turn down the other one or not.. guess I will see.

Jo, how you feeling now pregnancy wise? is it tough watching Georgia?


Lily, aww I know the early on time dragged for me too! because like it doesn't feel real yet as there is no movement or anything. Just aches and tiredness


Claire, Zoey, how you ladies feeling?


AFM I'm getting achier as the time goes on, I'm starting to wonder how I'm gonna manage these next 2 months, as the 3rd my mom plans to come.


----------



## magicwhisper

im all good :thumbup:

im off to my parents in 2 days and scan in 4 days :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Yeah make the most of the no symptoms lily! 
Im starting to get over my cold and sickness and feel better pregnancy wise, thanx ashley! How are u getting on? Watching georgia isnt so bad when i dont feel so sick, and i have a little more energy too the past few weeks so thats good. Still not sleeping great tho. 
Iv started to feel lo moving this past week which is kinda nice i just cant believe how fast this pregnancy is going!


----------



## josephine3

Also we only ever have to have anything like a tetanus shot if we are bitten by a wild animal!


----------



## ricschick

Glad your feeling better Jose! I feel like crap today my belly feel so dicky and sick not sure if its baby related or a bug! Finally got my appointment through scan on the 9th jan!! Xx


----------



## AC1987

I find its hard lifting up Cassidy it really makes my back hurt :( 

I seem to be gaining weight still just my energy seems to be dropping again, or I have energy but my aches catch up to me :haha: I'm gonna be such a miserable old lady LOL


----------



## AC1987

How is everyone? kinda quiet here!

This next week will be busy for me :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

we are team :pink: so happy :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

congrats magic! do you have any names?

AFM, im on cd10 today and my follicle scan is on Thursday. I was suppose to go in to get the IUI the following day but DH and I talked and he wants to try again naturally with just the trigger shot and timed intercourse before doing IUI. He is going in tomorrow to do a SA so he knows whats going on. At first, I was upset because I was like finally this might work for us the best way possible and now he is turning it down but after listening to his reasons, I compromised. One more time wouldnt hurt actually because it was just one time we tried it and it failed so who knows what would happen next time. Also, DH just want it to be special and as natural as possible. He feels that if its IUI, then the doctor is doing his job and it kind of makes him feel like he cant do it on his own and also he think that he wouldnt have that special attachment to the child because he would keep thinking how the child was created. Even though i told him at the end of the day, the child would be ours and no matter how the child was conceived, it wouldnt make him less of a man, I compromised with him and just said okay let's try. I rather us try again and he feels content and just be like okay you are right it didnt work now we can do the IUI than to have him really have no attachment or excitement if we get a bfp through the IUI he didnt want at the moment. So let's see what will happen this cycle.


----------



## magicwhisper

hopefully this is your month fingers crossed :D

yeap we had names since before we ttc :blush:

ella laura :cloud9:


----------



## ricschick

oh congrats magic!!! 

good luck Patrice!! I can understand hes reasonings hopefully it will work this month!!


----------



## AC1987

Aww that makes sense of his reasoning, I mean I get how it might be upsetting for you incase it doesn't work this month. But I've got my fingers crossed!! :D lets hope it works!!


----------



## mzswizz

magic-I like that name!!

rics-thanks!

ashley-thanks and yes at first it was upsetting but then again I just remembered he was right and i wasnt upset after all.

AFM, im cd11 today and DH is off work. I have to do a few errands today and school work. I have also applied for jobs too. I want to work in an office environment. Im so tired of retail now. Also, I finally called my doc office to inform them that we want to try one more time the natural way before doing the IUI procedure and they said its fine its up to us to decide whatever we want to do. I have to call back though to see if she put the order in for the SA that my DH needs to do. Also, tomorrow is my follicle scan and if all goes well, then I will have my trigger shot the same day. Other than that, there isnt really much news. Oh and my birthday is in 10 days :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Aww magic i like the name ella too but my oh doesnt :(
good luck this month patrice! I think its a good idea to try once more with the trigger shot u never know its only the second go!


----------



## magicwhisper

:grr: your oh :haha:

how is everyone feeling today? :D


----------



## AC1987

I feel I have an octopus inside of me, I'm glad for movement but wow! 

3rd tri is only a couple weeks away... terrified LOL!! More because I feel like I'm not ready :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

haha at the octopus :haha:


----------



## boxxey

today my oldest baby turns 11, and my oldest boy turns 9 tomorrow :-D


----------



## boxxey




----------



## magicwhisper

awh :3


----------



## mzswizz

boxxey-happy bday to him.

AFM, im cd12 and my follicle scan went amazing. Pics are below. My follicles range from 20.2-23.6 :happydance: As you can tell, i have multiple follicles this time so that increases our chances. My doc said they highly recommend doing the IUI and after speaking to DH and showing the u/s pics, he has agreed to do the iui :happydance: So tomorrow, we will get the IUI. That's all for now.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1









photo 2.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1









photo 3.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ricschick

Oh wow Patrice! That's great news!!!! Xxx


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone?

AFM, im cd13 today and it started to snow here. When it snows, everything on the island is shutdown. So since the base is shutdown, im assuming the naval hospital is closed which means no IUI today. Just my luck right. One step closer to get pushed two steps back. Well even though we werent suppose to, dh and i dtd last night. It was more so an accident than planned. So now it looks like DH gets his timed intercourse wish just like he wanted. Oh well, i guess its time to sleep. There's nothing to do.


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy bd to your son Christie!

Patrice I am so happy for you! Hopefully you will get your bfp with only one try using this method.

I had my first scan yesterday and baby was put back a week. Doctor said I probably ovulated late, I had a feeling I did too because we only dtd once last month on the 20th. If I ovulated on time there would be 0 chance of me getting pregnant. So I will remain a sweet pea for another 5 days. On the bright side, baby had a heart beat. I will come in for another scan in 3 weeks right after new year's.

I had an appointment at 3:30 yesterday but when we got there the place was crowded and my doctor's schedule was backed up. We still couldnt get in by 4:10 and my husband was getting late for work. I asked if I could drive him to work and then come back in 15-20 minutes and they told me to come right back and they would just let others go first. So it ended up taking me almost 40 minutes to get back because of the heavy traffic. I came back right when they closed and were having a christmas party but my doctor still sent me back and gave me the scan. Although it wasnt my fault in the first place, it was still a nice gesture. My husband initially told me to reschedule but I was determined to see my baby before christmas. Glad I went through with it, it was well worth the trip.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh im glad you saw a heartbeat :D


----------



## AC1987

:haha: so glad there are other pregnant women here again!! 

AFM I dunno if I will hafta cancel my next appt or what... my DH starts a new job on the 6th, and he can't very well not show up the next day.. and I'm unsure if he even has the option of working from home :baby: 

At the in laws... so tired.


----------



## mzswizz

Well since we cant do the IUI today, DH and I dtd yesterday and dtd today and will continue to dtd 1-2 times a day until ov has been confirmed :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

I think that's your best bet since you can't iui this month :) :thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

i am so confused with car seats and prams right now :wacko:

we cant afford expensive but is cheep just as good?
car seat wise i know they all have to pass the same safety tests though

i want a car seat and pram that can last until there older :wacko: 

would something like this do?

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3988617.htm


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ashley!

Magic-from ny knowledge of car seats etc. my sister and even my mom always went with the cheaper car seats and they work just the same. The price goes up because of the brand name. My sister has car seats for her LOs that she got for a cheap price and they are still durable and safe and her LOs are 2 and 3 years old. Hope that helped.

AFM, im cd14 today and i think i o'd yesterday. I was feeling very nauseous, irritated and had on and off mild cramping. Never felt this way before but i remember my friend was telling me thats how she felt when she ovulated and so i was thinking hmm maybe thats what im going through. DH and I dtd 3 times yesterday. Once in the morning, once in the afternoon and once in the evening. My temp went up but not really significant difference. My dh told me i felt hot this morning which im assuming is caused by the trigger shot. When dh comes home, im going to dtd again today to cover my bases. If i havent o'd yet, then i should ov no later than today. So we shall see. Just hoping this time it happens.


----------



## magicwhisper

fingers crossed! :D

ive decided to go to toys r us with a price limit and see what the say :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks magic and good luck at toys r us


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice I also had those symptoms around the time I ovulated. Hope this is it for you and you won't have to get the iui after all.

Zoey I think all car seats are the same just that some are expensive because of its popularity

Somehow it feels like my belly is bigger this time around maybe I'm just bloated but my do noticed.


----------



## mzswizz

Kitty-thanks i hope i dont need the iui after all neither. It would be awesome to conceive with timed intercourse. Its funny necause after we dtd, dh has been holding my legs up and said lay here for 15 mins and its super funny to me. Now about your belly getting bigger, ive heRd that once you have a child that the next time around your body grows faster because it already knows what to do. My sister was small when she was pregnant with my niece and by the 2nd pregnancy, her belly grew fast in the first trimester.


----------



## ricschick

Patrice I believe things happen for a reason you def have a good chance this cycle!!! Fx

Magic I think the argos deal is good! I had a graco with my first daughter thought is was fine and does the job!! Car seats all have to meet the same standards! 

Afm il be glad once I hit 12 weeks I'm a little sick of feeling like shit lol and il be glad of some energy! I have a very visible bump too! X


----------



## hello_kitty

Only 6wks3d although it still feels like time is going by slowly its still faster than when I was pregnant with Zachary. OMG, with Zachary it just dragged and dragged...maybe because it was my first time being pregnant. Last time I wanted him so badly that I used all the methods out there like charting, temping and I got it confirmed the first minute I was pregnant, barely 4 weeks. This time I didnt get it confirmed until I was past 6 weeks. I dont know why but I feel like its kinda unfair to this baby. I mean I love him/her but there's just not that bond I had with Zachary. I remember being excited every single day last time to the point I couldnt sleep at times and couldnt get anything done...this time I'm just cruising by. I havent even talked to my "bump" yet. The joy of spending time with Zachary makes me forget about the baby sometimes.


----------



## mzswizz

rics-I feel the same way. I have my fxed this cycle.

kitty-Dont feel down or feel like you are neglecting your future LO. The first pregnancy would always be the most memorable one. I think once you have your first child, you become a professional so you know what to do already and therefore you dont stress as much as if it was your first child. You already know what to do, what signs to look for, where to go etc. So its just now you became super mom and just dont stress with anything because you know everything is fine. I think once you start feeling the baby move..you'll be as excited all over again.


----------



## josephine3

Wow patrice u sure do find time to fit in a lot of bd! Hope it pays off!

Magic - car seats and pushchairs are so confusing! The first car seat can only last till age 1ish anyway unless u get erf or a convertible one. Iv also found mothercare is better they do a price match so if u see it cheaper at toys r us they will price match for u and also help u fit it, wheras toys r us dont have the license to fit it. My new carseat iis a 'first class' its suitable from birth right till 4 and was only £100. 

Im definitely showing much more this time round. Im sooo achey too. And so tired. Im also not enjoying or bonding so well this pregnancy tbh. I just wasnt ready. Im trying to remind myself to enjoy it more. And that it wont last forever!


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-its usually evening time and dh off days that allow us to really bd as much.

AFM, im cd15 today and instead of my temp increasing, my temp dropped. I dont know if i am o'ing today or what. I was suppose to ov no later than yesterday (36 hours). If my temp doesnt go up tomorrow, i will be calling the docs to let them know that i think i didnt ovulate so they can probably do a scan and check to see if i o'd or not already. But based on the temps, i havent o'd yet which is pretty nerve wrecking. Hoping something happens this cycle because it seems like this cycle is cometely out of whack and everything is getting messed up. So we shall see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## mzswizz

I went to the dollar store and bought opks and this is the result...definitely positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AC1987

:haha: omg Patrice I almost freaked out thinking it was an hpt!! LOL!! aww but atleast you know you bd-ed in time so hopefully you catch it!! :D 

AFM omg I'm exhausted from the holidays!! for once I'm looking forward to January the slow month for me :baby:


----------



## mzswizz

My bday is in 6 days!!! :happydance: 

Ashley-I wish it was a hpt but it would've came up positive because i got the trigger shot (hcg shot) so it would've gave the false positive. I got to wait until around cd26 to test. So 11 more days. Hoping i get a bfp this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd16 today. And today i had a massive temp spike from 97.45 to 98.06! Well dh and i didnt dtd last night and it had me freaking out. Until i researched that you actually get a temp rise after trigger shot around 2-4 days AFTER trigger. Its been 4 days after trigger and yep ended up getting my rise. Which means i am actually 2dpo today. Because it is saying that i suppose to ov no later than 24-48 hours on ovidrel. Well if thats true then cd14 is my ov day so technically, we didnt miss ov :happydance: Im going to still call the nurse and ask her a few questions. Hopefully, she can put my mind at ease. Hoping to get a scan to confirm that the follicles ruptured also. But we shall see.


----------



## AC1987

Aww exciting stuff! :) And remember the sperm can live a couple days before ovulation too!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley i totally forgot about that.


----------



## mzswizz

update: i called my doc and the nurse said that i shouldn't worry. By the follicle scan, it was great and they know that for sure i o'd within 36 hours. So now i am technically 2dpo :thumbup: Also, i asked if i need to go get a progesterone bloodwork done and she said not at all. They are not worried because of the follicles i had were amazing. So im feeling pretty good.


----------



## magicwhisper

it sounds good :D


----------



## mzswizz

Yes im happy now.


----------



## AC1987

ok... so you should test with an hpt on... new years! :haha: and see if its a positive :D


----------



## mzswizz

i was thinking about testing on new years eve...ending the year with a bfp.


----------



## AC1987

ahhh yes there is an idea! :)

So part of my surprise for my DH this christmas is sugar cookies cut out in the shapes of men, and decorated like the cast from star trek... crossing my fingers it works out :) I need to sneakily decorate them behind his back though hahah


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley- that wouldve been hard for me because dh likes to sneak around lol.

AFM, im 3dpo today. Since last night , i have been having having pain in my lower abdomen area as if its very tender. Weird dont know why that has been happening. Also, dh and i dtd last night. I've realized we only missed dtd by 1 day from looking at my chart. So it looks like we covered our bases. Also, my temp dropped from 98.06 to 97.90. Not really a major difference actually and atleast its still higher than my pre ov temps. I have 9 more days before im 14dpt. And i can start testing. I will try and test in 8 days and see what i get. Hoping this month is a bfp. My temps look totally different compared to last cycle which looked like a perfect pregnancy chart. So maybe this is a good thing. But we shall see what this cycle holds for us . If this cycle is a no go, then its going to be IUI. Hoping we conceived naturally before going into IUI but you never know. Well its Christmas Eve in the states. I got to buy dh a gift or two today and then its Christmas tomorrow which means im going to be busy cooking. DH took leave for 2 weeks which starts on the friday and then saturday is my birthday. So a busy week this is going to be.


----------



## mzswizz

First, I would like to say Merry Christmas to everyone! Im 4dpo today and the sore/tender feeling is getting worse. I dont know what the cause of it is. But hopefully it goes away soon. My temps are doing the opposite that it was last cycle. Instead of increasing, they are decreasing but my nurse says that temping is inaccurate really so i shouldnt really worry. Also, when dh and i dtd yesterday, i had loads of watery white cm and I never had that before so I dont know what my body is doing currently. My bday is in 3 more days. So going to be busy this week.


----------



## AC1987

Merry christmas and happy holidays everyone!! :thumbup:

Cassidy enjoyed opening her gifts this morning! :D 


My DH loved his cookies! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Thats great Ashley!


----------



## AC1987

I took a pic... bahah they're kinda funny looking

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2013-12-25001023_zps20547276.jpg


Here is my 26 week bump photo
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2013-12-23001022_zps9585b58a.jpg


----------



## magicwhisper

so cute :D and i love the bump :D

the gender reveal went amazing everyone is so happy :D.

i filled up a balloon with with pink confetti and oh popped it. it was brilliant :D

i hope everyone else had good christmas day


----------



## ricschick

Merry Christmas everyone!!! Xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-love the cookies and the bump.

magic-love the gender idea.

AFM, im 5dpo today. My lovely chart has a consistent decrease :haha: Im not putting much thought into my chart because the nurse told me not to worry about the temps because they will be inaccurate at this moment. So im just doing it just for fun. Its funny how my chart looks like the total opposite of last cycle's chart. In my last cycle, i would've thought I was pregnant for sure and with this one, it looks like i have no chance. But I know that i do have a chance because i covered my bases. 2 more days until my bday yay :happydance: I did my hair over so I can look pretty for my birthday. Im turning the big 24 this year. Im hoping that this month ends with a nice bfp. If not then we will have 2 more months to try before DH has to go on deployment. We shall see whats in store for us.


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice what a coincidence! I turned 24 two weeks ago! Happy early bday!


----------



## mzswizz

happy belated bday kitty!


----------



## boxxey

Happy Birthday you guys, I was 32 on the 22nd :) Patrice you temp went up a bit. Fingers are crossed for you. We had a good but busy christmas. How was everyone elses hoidays


----------



## mzswizz

Alot of December ladies i see :thumbup: Happy Belated Birthday!

AFM, im 6dpo today. I took my temp this morning and it rose. I know that it doesn't really mean anything at this time, but it is still interesting to see how this chart is going to look this cycle. DH starts his leave today and my birthday is tomorrow :happydance: One of my friends is hosting a New Year's Eve party and it's going to be Nerd Theme :thumbup: Sounds like it's going to be fun because we get to dress up. Unfortunately, I'm still experiencing this sore uterus thing. I have no clue what the cause of it is, but I'm going to do a little bit more research to find out what can be some reasons. This cycle seems like it is going pretty fast but then again it feels as if it is moving kind of slow. I guess its the anticipation to see what will happen this cycle. The pain is right in the middle of my uterus. It's like a sore/sensitive pain. Hurts from pressing down on it and also it causes discomfort while dtd. If anything hopefully this pain means a bfp, but all in time. Patience is a virtue right.


----------



## mzswizz

Yay its my bday today :happydance: Im 7dpo so im halfway through my tww already. Im going to probably test around 10dpo/12dpt and see what i get. Well im going to be pretty busy today so will most likely update tomorrow. You ladies enjoy your day today :hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

HB patrice!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Kitty


----------



## AC1987

Hope your birthday was fun!! :)


AFM... I somehow managed to fall yesterday morning, while carrying cassidy at the same time, not even sure how it happened I guess I musta tripped over my own feet. But ugh i'm SO bruised now :nope: thankfully cassidy wasn't hurt just a tiny bit scared, and I've felt movement all day so i'm sure baby is fine too. I just feel awful now sore wise that is :growlmad:


----------



## magicwhisper

:hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley I'm glad everything was ok and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ricschick

Happy belated birthday Patrice!! Your soreness sounds like a good thing as I was sore throughout my tww too!! Good luck!! 

Ac hope your feeling better you should still mention it to your doctor! Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

So dh and I were having a chat on our way to lunch today and we were discussing about how many children we are set on having. My dh suggested we stop at 3. I was pretty upset because I have always wanted 4. So in the end we did a compromise. We will still have the 4th child after a 2-3 year break from having our third. So our plan now is to have this baby in August, wait a year so I can finish breastfeeding or until my period comes back and then try for baby no. 3. After baby no. 3 dh wants me to take a 2-3 year break so that I can finish pharmacy school and then have our 4th. So after doing some calculations I will have my 4th in the year 2019/2020. I'm just a little concerned because there will be a 7-8 year age gap between my youngest and oldest. Will they get along? I cant imagine there being that special bond. I told my husband that and he said he doesnt need Zachary to be best friends with the youngest child. Since there is a 2-3 year age gap between the 3rd and 4th they can play together.

Made me think about Christie and Claire. I know you ladies already have your team. How do things work out? I know that the oldest probably helps you out a bit with the little one (thats how my mom raised my half siblings) but do they still have the bond? I'd be interested to know.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies for the birthday wishes.

Rics-Im hoping the soreness is a good sign.

Kitty-My sister and I have a 7 year gap between us but we still have a special bond and when I was in Florida, we were always able to hang out and have fun and stuff so the age shouldn't be a problem.

AFM, im 8dpo today and i tested with a hpt today and it was pretty much negative. Well it had a faint line but it was very hard to see it until the test dried. This is good because that means the trigger is out my system faster this time :thumbup: Also, I will be testing either New Year's Eve or New Year's Day. I dont know but im going to be either 10-11dpo when I test. From testing now, I know that if i get a line, then it will be a reliable test. Yesterday was amazing. I had loads of fun and dh and friends threw me a surprise party. I wouldnt pay any attention to my temp this morning because I tested later than normal and plus I was drinking. Also i kept waking up every hour so i wouldnt really count this temp. Tomorrow, my temp will be back to normal hopefully.


----------



## boxxey

My Kids are 11,9,6,4 and 9 months and they all have a special bond with each other in there own ways. my oldest helps with dom so much, she loves him more then i could have imagined, all the kids are so good with the younger ones. my youngest two are the biggest gap and right now it is to soon to tell what they will be like when they are older, if it is anything like it is now I will be so happy


----------



## AC1987

A big age gap doesn't necessarily mean they won't get along, from what I've heard the older ones are usually more protective over their younger siblings. Also a close age gap doesn't mean that they will get along either :haha: my sisters and me have a love/hate relationship, sometimes we get along great, other times we bicker over everything :winkwink:

After this one I plan to take a 2-3 year break then hopefully have my next two closer :thumbup: as I too want 4 children :haha: however it all depends on my health and finances.


----------



## magicwhisper

there is a 3 year age gap between me and one sister and we talk but have nothing in common and there is a 10 year age gap between me and my "baby" sister" i get on better with her :dohh:

its personalities more than age i think


----------



## AC1987

I'm in 3rd tri now... *panics* omg.... how did this time go by so FAST?!?! Its gonna be march before i know it... I'm not even freaking out over labour or anything like that, no I'm freaking out how I'm gonna hafta watch a toddler AND a newborn :dohh: or rather the new one will be a little older by the time my mom leaves after she comes in March... but still AHHH I'm panicing a bit about it. I mean already one is exausting :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-your pregnancy went by rather quickly. Cant believe you are in the 3rd tri already.

AFM, im 9dpo today and today hpt was negative. I have a doc appt tomorrow. I have to go in to see about this bulge on my right side that comes and goes. Im hoping its not another hernia so i dont have to do another hernia repair surgery. If it is a hernia, then I wont do the surgery until DH comes back home from deployment. Also, if this cycle is another bust, then its onto the IUI. DH has his items for his SA on Thursday. So hoping it comes back normal. Well thats all for now.


----------



## AC1987

awww! Well you are only 9dpo... so sometimes those tests don't work til about 11dpo and onwards... 
I've still got my fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


AFM... I'm much bigger this time then last, even though I have gained less weight. I'm crossing my fingers that I can make it to 120 pounds by the time I'm 37 weeks pregnant.. unsure if I can gain like 13 pounds in 10 weeks though :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

its flying by ashley :D

good luck mzsizz


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-hoping you can gain the weight. The doc told me im 122 pounds today.

rics-thanks.

AFM, im 10dpo. Happy New Year's Eve to everyone. Today is the nerd theme new year's party so i cant wait. Last night, my nipples started to hurt and my bbs feel heavy all of a sudden. My temp dropped today which is weird also so i have no clue what my body is doing. Well thats it for now.


----------



## magicwhisper

all the :dust: to you

happy new year to you all :D


----------



## mzswizz

thanks magic. hoping that its a good sing but seeing that im 4 days away from AF and my nipples hurt, im starting to think its just AF on its way.


----------



## AC1987

well if its AF BOO to it!! Heres to hoping its a bfp!! 


I didn't make it to midnight.


----------



## boxxey

best of luck patrice


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! We brought the new year in as nerds and we had alot of fun at the party. I took my temp today and it went up but not by much but it is still in the 98s. My nipples hurt more now and i still have the pressure/soreness part in my uterus :shrug: I should be receiving AF around Friday or Saturday. DH says if i dont get AF by Saturday, then we will be testing. Which is fine. I feel that I can hold out and wait. Im nervous more than anything and I dont know why. Also, I have a feeling af will arrive on time though. Im 11dpo already (time flies) and i stopped taking the progesterone today. I know you suppose to keep taking it up to 14dpo and then stop so AF can come, but if its AF, i want it to come on time because DH is leaving either Feb. 9th or 12th for his 6 month deployment so if it is AF, the earlier the better.


----------



## AC1987

aww yeah... well hope you get that bfp!!



AFM... I'm tired.. sore.. and I'm not even 30 weeks :haha: 
I'm feeling a little upset right now... or angry I don't even know. My sis accidentally blurted something out to me that I apparently wasn't supposed to know :nope: My mom supposedly has cancer again, I plan on calling her and trying to get more info. I guess she didn't want me worrying or anything, but she coulda atleast told me.. I mean I don't want her getting down here in March if she isn't well :wacko:
Those of you on fb keep it off my fb because I dont know any details.


----------



## magicwhisper

im sorry ac1 :hugs:

i love the new dp mzs :D

i feel like a old woman, everyone i know was out celebrating new years whilst i was sat in my granny underwear and felt proud to of stayed up until midnight :rofl:


----------



## ricschick

good Patrice!!

so sorry ac:hugs:

happy new year everyone!

i had my booking in apt today all went well b/p was fine and wee was fine too. have to see a consultant on the 21st just incase and to disguss any issues as this is my 5th pregnancy all just to be on the safe side but other than that im low risk:hugs:
scan in a week cant wait!! but also feeling a little nervous!!


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-your mom is in my prayers.

magic-thanks. yes that is dh and i and that's what we wore to the nerd theme new year's eve party. your pregnancy seems to be flying so far.

rics-glad all is well with your pregnancy.

Im 12dpo today. AF is due tomorrow. My temp dropped a little but it was not a significant drop so im thinking AF will be on her way tomorrow. Also, my bbs still hurt and i have also been cramping today on both sides. DH and I went to drop off his specimen for the SA but unfortunately we have to try again next Thursday because we only refrained from dtd within 24 hours and it has to be 48 hours :dohh: So DH says he will be going in next Thursday to do it. Also, next week dh goes back to work. This is my last month with him so we are going to make it count before he leaves for 6 months. Well, that's it for now.


----------



## ricschick

it must be hard Patrice when he goes away for so long:hugs: you must be a strong women as I don't think I would cope. good luck hun you testing tomorrow?


----------



## AC1987

thanks everyone! I got off the phone with my mom, apparently they think they got all the cancer when the removed the mole PHEW! So they'll just be keeping an eye on it, and she got the ok to come see me so thats good :thumbup: I was just so worried at first... 



Awww Patrice, we're here if you need to talk while your dh is out on deployment!


----------



## mzswizz

Rics-Im testing Sunday if AF doesnt show. And thanks the longest i been away from DH is 9 months so i have adjusted to it.

Ashley-glad your mom is good to go see you and that the cancer is removed :hugs: thanks i will most definitely keep in touch while dh is away.

Im 13dpo today and as you can see, my temp did a major drop today. So im pretty sure im out. AF will most likely come either later today or tomorrow. Well, atleast we get another try before DH goes on deployment. I took a hpt test and even DH said he saw a faint plus sign but I guess it was the trigger shot or something. I dont know. If AF doesnt show by tomorrow, Im probably going to test Sunday most likely so we shall see. I know my nipples still hurt though.


----------



## ricschick

lets see the test!!! I wouldn't go by your temp hun as the doc said they will be all over the place fx!!!


----------



## ricschick

ac really glad to hear that they got it all and your mum is on the mend!!xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you if you are out this month, I hope you get your bfp before your dh leaves next month.

Ashley - I'm glad that your mom is ok. I can imagine what its like when a parent has cancer. My dad had cancer sadly he passed away from it and even to this day, I cant get over it.

Claire - Glad that everything went well at your scan!

Afm, I had my second scan yesterday. Baby had a good heartbeat and everything seems to be ok but my ob scared me a little bit. Last time with Zachary he didnt take a lot of precautionary measures, but this time around he's making me do more tests and even testing dh to see if he has the hemoglobin e trait (pretty much to see if he's anemic). He's also making me get an NT scan when I am 13 weeks to test for the risk of down syndrome. Last time, I only had to do the simple blood test. So now I have one more thing to stress out about, the NT scan. He also put me forward 5 days so and when I asked him if baby was measuring big he just simply said, its only a few days difference.

He has a lot of experience with delivering babies and everyone I know, including my mom, had him deliver their babies so its kind of a tradition to choose him as my ob doc, but to be honest, he kinds of intimidate me. When I ask him a question he just gives me a single word answer (ok probably not one but less than 5). I told my husband and he said I can go find another ob doc if I want to but the problem is there is not a lot of ob doc around this around that delivers at the hospital that I want. So I'll just stick with him. He is a good doctor and he knows what he's doing its just he intimidate me sometimes.


----------



## mzswizz

kitty-my doc previously had dh tested to see if he had the hemoglobin c trait because i have it but dh doesnt and he has beta thalassemia trait which if we have a child...the child will either have 1 of our traits or both traits. They are similar but different in a way. So we will have a healthy baby which just a trait. Glad your appt went well.

here is the pic. you cant see the line but in RL its faint.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 11









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice - Yes, I do see a faint line. You should test again in 2 days to see if it gets darker. Hcg levels usually double every 48 - 72 hours.


----------



## mzswizz

If AF doesnt show by tomorrow, then I am going to test on Sunday. So im a little nervous but i sometimes go back to the test to see if im seeing things but im pretty sure its a faint line there and its still there. The last time i tested with the clearblue plus test, it was a clear as day negative with no faint line so it makes me a little happy but then again im not trying to get my hopes up.


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice I hope this is it for you hope af stays away!


----------



## mzswizz

I have been using the bathroom a lot lately. And i have creamy cm...loads of it.


----------



## hello_kitty

using the bathroom was one of the symptoms for me both times!


----------



## mzswizz

Well this will be my first cycle making it to 14dpo after the starting the meds. So now im just waiting to see.


----------



## AC1987

I think i saw a FAINT line.. but I can't be sure. :thumbup:

I wish you'd test today :haha: but yes I know what you mean about getting your hopes up... that disappointed feeling is hard to manage after a while.


----------



## ricschick

lots of cm was my symptom with this pregnancy and my last!! good luck Patrice I really hope this is your month!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Well im pretty sure i used the bathroom 3 times already and i want to test but im just going to test in the morning with FMU. But thats if AF doesnt arrive today.

Im 14dpo and when i took my first temp, it was around 97.39 i think but i discarded that temp because i woke up to go to the bathroom at 4:44am and i usually take my temp at 5:15am so i was only laying down for 30 mins. after i got my 3 1/2 hours of sleep, i took my temp and its still low but a little higher than the first temp. My temp ended up being 97.61 now. AF still hasnt showed so far so im guessing that's a good thing . And im not on the progesterone so i know its not that which is delaying AF. So time will tell i guess. My nipples still hurt which is weird because usually nipples hurt and then my temp drops and then AF appears. But it has been a few days of lower temps and still nothing. Also, im still having that thick, creamy white cm. Usually, it starts drying up when AF is on its way. So we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

AF has officially arrived. Onto Clomid cd5-9, trigger shot & IUI.


----------



## AC1987

:nope: awww I'm sorry... :hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. At first I was totally bummed. But DH wants to use preseed during this cycle along with the IUI and also he goes in for his SA on thursday while he takes a break from work so we are determined to get a bfp. But we have agreed that if IUI conceives the first child and we have a rainbow baby, then the next time we ttc, we are going to try naturally instead of IUI etc.


----------



## ricschick

ah bam it sorry Patrice xxx


----------



## mzswizz

dh and I decided that once again we are not doing the IUI, this time, if DH's SA is good then we will use PreSeed and timed intercourse and then if this is a no go then we know that we have used all our own options and IUI is the only option. We want to try to make it as normal as possible. It was hard for DH the first time to give the sample so I can just imagine how its going to be with the IUI. BUT if DH's SA comes out bad then we will do the IUI.


----------



## AC1987

awww well its something that you both need to agree on, I am sure it is really frustrating and hard to go through :hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

I'm sorry Patrice. I really thought this was it for you given the symptoms that you had. I heard pre seed is pretty good so hopefully you can get your bfp that way.

Afm, I am pretty upset right now. This is going to be a pretty long vent to bare with me ladies. My sibs called me this morning and asked me if I wanted to meet them at the mall that is like 1 minute of driving from my house. I was like "why not". So today I put Zachary down for a nap at around 2:30 because I didnt know what time they were going to be there. We were in the middle of napping when I heard banging at the door and it was my brothers. They said I didnt pick up my phone so they came to get me. Of course they woke up Zachary and I couldnt get him to go back to sleep so we headed out. I was super chilly out and this is the part that pisses me off. They woke up my baby, parking was a mess, had to carry my baby in the cold and when I got in there they decided to leave 15 minutes later. I'm not even kidding. They wanted to go to Chuck E Cheese, for those who dont live in the US, its like a kids fun place. 

I told them I'm not going to go because they said they're going to be leaving chuck e cheese at around 6 pm and that would mean I would have to drive back to my house and pick and dh later because he gets off at 10 pm. My brothers wanted to sleepover but they didnt want to miss out on the chuck e cheese so they persuaded me to go and then they can come back with me. I said no because I dont know what there is to do after my mom leaves. So my younger brother was talking to my other brother and said "we cant stay at lily's house" and my other brother was like "she doesnt want us there anyways so thats ok". I confronted him and he tried to deny sayign that but hey im not deaf. I'm more than happy to have them sleep over but I dont want to go to the stupid chuck e cheese place.

When we got in the elevator they started being all loud and screaming and clapping (typical teenager style) which upset Zachary. He started crying and they were still acting like elephants and my mom didnt say a word. SO pretty much Zachary's grumpiness got to me because he cried every time someone tried to get near him and they called him a cry baby and my mom was like "whats wrong with him?" I told her its cuz his sleep was interrupted cuz they banged on the door.

So that was my family problems. On a side note, my husband told my MIL about me being pregnant again last night and she revealed to us that his sister was also pregnant around the same time as me. I dont know why but I got a little upset because I dont feel our news is exciting or special anymore. Also I have the nt scan at my next appointment so I am stressing out. Hope the number will be ok. So now I have to deal with a grumpy baby until his bed time since I dont want to put him back down for a nap at this hour only because of a 15 minute stroll at the mall. And I am gaining too much weight with this pregnancy 2 lbs in 2 weeks (sigh).


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-yes im just trying to do it as natural as possible because i dont want dh to feel like he isnt "equipped" to naturally conceive. If his SA is good, then we will just try one more time with preseed this cycle, dh has already planned to purchase it on the 15th and if his SA doesnt come out well, then we will do the IUI. I've actually read about the preseed on their actual website and ive been telling dh that i think my body is killing off his sperm which therefore results in me not getting pregnant. I dont even really get the fertile cm like most women get so im just hoping this works.

kitty-so sorry you had to go through that. what a day. And ive been to chuck e cheese...by force as i got older and its not fun once you are of age and think differently about the games. So i understand where you are coming from.


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice I understand how you feel about going natural. You did get pregnant before right? Maybe its just having to find the right method. 

I dont mind going to chuck e cheese. I can even have a good time there its just that the timing doesnt work thats why I cant go and they got upset with me cuz they think I was givign them an attitude.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, i have gotten pregnant before naturally so now i think if we use preseed because i have found out that Clomid makes your cm hostile :dohh: that we shall be on our way to a bfp. Oh and im not temping this month.


----------



## hello_kitty

Good luck Patrice!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks kitty.


----------



## AC1987

Lily, dont even get me started on sibling issues omg.. I'm having a crazy time with my younger sis.
Lets just put it that she is blaming me for ruining her vacation, because she sprung it on me mid day yesterday that they needed to spend the night at our house, only we were at my in laws I mean they were supposed to be flying to miami to catch there cruise. blaaahh so now its MY fault that there vacation is a mess because they chose to drive instead of fly. :wacko:
and I've lost sleep and tears over this and I'm trying not to stress over it anymore.

And I too am unhappy when someone messes with cassidys schedule like THEY dont hafta deal with her upset I do.. so unless they will take over taking care of her they dont dare mess up her schedule :D LOL 
And I put my foot down to waking her from a nap. you should too :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Hope you ladies have better days to look forward to.

Im cd2 and seems like this AF is not as heavy as my normal ones. Which is a good thing. Also, the cramping has went away. After calculating everything, Ive realized that this cycle is the last cycle we will be able to ttc with until DH returns home from deployment. So if i get a bfp then great!! DH will be back when im around 7 months pregnant but if im not, then im going to stop the Clomid and most likely go on a low dose birth control or the depo shot so i dont deal with my painful AFs while DH is away. This cycle, there will be no temping. I will just input when we dtd and when i get the trigger shot etc like i normally do..i just wont involve any temps. Also, we are going to purchase preseed the day of my follicle scan and hopefully trigger shot. Ive read the directions and instructions on how to use it so i am excited to try it. Also, DH is having his SA on Thursday. If the results come back great, then its timed intercourse after trigger shot, if not then its IUI. At first, I kept pushing IUI on him because I just want results right now but ive realized that I put him in a pressured state of mind and so i actually thought about everything and just relaxed and compromised. If this cycle fails then we have no other choice but to do the IUI. So im just hoping we get a result this time around because i think it would be awesome to be able to conceive naturally like we have done before. But we shall see.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley I usually will not go anywhere when Zachary is napping but they decided to come bang on my door unexpectedly. Teenagers are crazy.

Younger sibs can be bratty at times.

I woke up this morning feeling dizzy and about to fall when I walk. Have been feeling ill since last night. Im so glad my dh was able to take care of Zachary this morning so I can get some time to myself and rest. Over 9 weeks pregnant and now I'm just starting to get sick.


----------



## ricschick

Patrice how long have you been ttc? I hope this is your month and dh sa comes back great!!

kitty I hope you feel better ive only just starting to feel better and the tiredness has eased too thank goodness! xx


----------



## mzswizz

rics-Been ttc #1 for 4 years now

kitty-hope you feel better


----------



## AC1987

Patrice what exactly is IUI? That is dif from ivf right? I wish you'd get the bfp you have been longing for!! I've heard good things about preseed too! so I hope it works for you :)


----------



## mzswizz

IUI is intrauterine insemination. Its where they use dh's sperm and use a catheter to inseminate dh's sperm into my uterus.


----------



## AC1987

ohhh ok... well if it takes that to work your DH shouldn't feel bad I mean it is a part of him, sometimes things need a little help. :thumbup:


Ahhh my back is soooo sore today! :nope: I want to just sleeepp... or nap or just lay down. but I cannot as there is just so much housework to catch up on. I got dinner ready its in the crock pot, and then I wrapped some asparagus with bacon, I've heard good things about that so I want to see if its any good :) I might hold off til after lunch before I make that, or eat it along side dinner.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley- hope you get to rest soon. Yes, and thats what i tell dh. I tell him that at the end of the day, its still between both of us. Our child will be OUR child but he just wants to be old fashioned and be the one that puts his sperm there not the doc. Men can be stubborn at times. Yesterday morning he did say we can do the IUI but things changed afterwards. Its hard on me because he is always changing his mind.


Im on cd3. So in 2 days, i will be starting the Clomid. I have to call my doc to see if they put in rhe new redills for the Clomid so i can pick the prescription up today. Hopefully, this cycle just flys past quickly. In 9 days, i go in for my cd12 follicle scan and hopefully my trigger shot. Now the decision for what will happen after the teigger shot is undecided but i guess that will be figured out before the scan which will most likely occur on the 15th. In 3 days, dh goes in for his SA and in 2 days, he goes back to work. We may or may not have a chance in february so im hoping SOMETHING happens this cycle. It seems like every cycle that passes, my body is responding better to the Clomid. So thats the good thing about that. After this i get a 6 month break from ttc because of dh's deployment. Im going to use these 6 months to focus on me and clear my mind of the stress of ttc. Ive realized that now ttc has taken control over my life and im just ready to have a child. Its been a long time coming and every cycle that passes is another heart ache. I am just ready for change.


----------



## mzswizz

dh and I finally sat down and talked and we have came to the agreement to do the IUI :happydance: Im happy that he is giving it a chance.


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: YAY!!


----------



## mzswizz

we have a better chance at trying the IUI this month than next month because we may or may not have a chance.


----------



## magicwhisper

yay im happy for you :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Today is my midwife appt and glucouse test. 
Not til after 1pm so I wont get to update how all went til later :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-GL at your appt.

Im cd4 and DH goes back to work tomorrow. DH's SA is on thursday so we have to refrain from dtd starting today. Next week will be my follicle scan. Also, tomorrow I start the Clomid again. During the follicle scan, I will let them know that we have decided to go through with the IUI. Im hoping this will be the cycle that brings forth a bfp. But of course, it is always a wait and see with the cycles. AF should be here on the 31st if i am not pregnant this cycle. So will be testing around that time.


----------



## AC1987

aww best of luck :thumbup: I hope you can get whatever you choose done this month!


My appt went well, they wanna make them every 2 weeks now only I'm like no thats too soon, so I go back in 3 weeks. So hopefully I can keep it at 3 weeks til March :haha:
I gained almost 3 pounds horray! I'm still underweight but I'm trying very hard to gain the weight.


----------



## mzswizz

Its good that you are gaining weight Ashley. And DH and I are choosing to go with the IUI so we are just hoping and praying this works for us.


----------



## AC1987

:thumbup: hopefully it does!!! now will they do like clomid and the other thing at the same time? I dont know how it works..


AFM I crave cottage cheese, I hadn't had it in YEARS so I bought some but now I wanna figure out what else I can eat it with besides pancakes and toast LOL


----------



## ricschick

that's great news Patrice im glad dh has come round to the idea!! do they give you a percentage of success rate with iui? I have everything crossed!!!

1 more sleep til our scan!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

im obsessed with milk, it makes baby kick like mad too. 

i havent drank milk since i was like 10 i couldnt stand the taste :rofl: strange how it works :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-cottage cheese with crackers or fruit. I dont eat cottage cheese but ive seen what my MIL eats it with. Also, the process for the IUI is..itake the Clomid on cd5-9, have my follicle scan on cd12 and if all looks good then they give me the trigger shot, then dh and i go in the following day. He gives a sample, they wash it and everything and then i arrive a hour later for them to do the insemination.

Rics-i havent talked to them about doing the iui this time but when i go in on the 15th for my follicle scan and i let them know what we've decided, then thats when they usually provide the information.

Magic-my sister had a craving for mayonnaise. Like she would eat it by itself. Pregnancy will make you have weird cravings.

Well today im on cd5. DH goes in for his SA tomorrow. I started my Clomid today. And i dont know if its because my cycles are now medicated and monitored or my body is adjusting but ever since i got the 28 day cycles, my AFs have lasted around 4 days now. Which is better for me. Also, yesterday DH and I purchased the preseed. So atleast we get to try it after his SA tomorrow. All in all. Everything is going okay so far. Im anxious and excited about the IUI. DH is on board with the IUI because he now finally got an understanding on where i was coming from with timing etc. so now he is like you're right lets do the IUI. So im happy. Im even happier because he took it upon himself to go have a SA done. Hopefully we know the results before the IUI so we know how our chances are looking but i think DH's swimmers are good to go. Well thats it for me now.


----------



## magicwhisper

it sounds good for you :D

im not as bad as my mum was, she is a vegetarian and got cravings for pork chops :rofl:

im veggy to so here is hoping no meat based cravings :sick:


----------



## mzswizz

my mom craved the cake and cupcake batter and apple juice with me. And lo and behold i love those things.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice I hope the IUI works!! :D


AFM... finally the cold snap seems to have ended... gonna go to the store and pick up things we need :) like chocolate cake mix :winkwink:

I recently started cassidy on potty training... just sitting her on it to get her used to it... omg SO CLOSE!! I had her on it while running the bath. I stop the bath.. and she runs to the bathtub, and as soon as I place her in it she stands there peeing... AHH! :dohh: LOL!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-LOL thats funny about Cassidy. My friend is also potty training her son and its funny because he did the same thing to her :haha:

Im on cd6 today and earlier today, DH and I dropped off his sample for his SA. It was a success because we didnt have to come back they said everything was fine and we were good to go. Now, I just have to call my doc to let them know that DH turned in his sample for his SA and to see if i have to schedule my cd12 follicle scan. Usually, I just walk in but if they have an opening available on the 15th, I will just schedule. All in all, so far so good. Cant wait for DH's results. Also, this is my 2nd day on Clomid and already im starting to have slight cramping so im hoping its because there are follicles growing in there. Can't wait to see what's going to happen this cycle. Fxed, hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## ricschick

sounds like you have everything under control Patrice!! fx!!!!

we had our scan and everything looks perfect!! baby measuring 11+5 so only a day difference! everything looked great and she even said we make lovely babies :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

nice pik rics!!! and thats great that everything went well.


----------



## magicwhisper

im glad everything is ok :D


----------



## AC1987

aww so cute! :)

ok so almost 8 weeks til I'm "full term" and 11 weeks til my due date... trying not to freak out.. but ahhh I'm getting those I'm not ready feelings... :wacko: even though I know we're almost set for when the baby comes.. I just need to buy some diapers :haha: 
Next month is when I plan to really try to get ready :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-your due date is coming up really fast ahhh. I think you'll be ready though :thumbup:

Im cd7 today and it seems like ever since i started Clomid, my cycle has been flying by which is a good thing . Our plan of action this cycle is preseed and dtd on cd11, cd12 scan and trigger shot (no sex), cd13 iui and dtd with preseed afterwards. So therefore our bases are covered for before and after trigger shot. :thumbup: im hoping it really works this time but we shall see when the time comes. Hoping im ending this month with a bfp. Our anniversary is coming up. It will mark 8 years we have been together on february 18th and on july 25th, it will mark 5 years we have been married. Time really does fly. But unfortunately dh will not be here to experience neither with me. But im going to make the best out of it.


----------



## ricschick

ahh its a shame he wont be here with you!! it must be very hard patric but hopefully you will have your handful with being pregnant!! and preparing for baby xxx


----------



## AC1987

I'm sorry your DH won't be able to celebrate any of the anniversaries with you :nope: Your cycles seems to be flying by for me too... I know that sounds really odd :haha: 
I REALLY hope this gets you pregnant!! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies and im hoping i get pregnant this cycle too


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies sorry i havent gotten round to posting for ages i seem to have been so busy! Im 18 weeks already and time is flying by. I had a consultant appt last week to see if i would still be suiitable for vaginal delivery after my tear last time, which the doc thinks i am cos iv had no problems since so thats good :)
she also said they'd put a canula in place during labour ready to give me iv meds incase i lose blood again so i dont pass out.

On the bad side my oh lost his job :( had a small crash in his lorry! He is fine and no-one was involved but hes been sacked so that sucks :( he can get agency work but its not so secure.
Ashley - i have this problem with georgia every night! She can be in the bath and she sats 'wee wee' and points at the potty, so i get her out the bath and sit her on it, she will sit there agggeess and play, then the second i put her back in the bath she wees ahhhh so annoying!! :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

Jo, awww I'm sorry to hear about your Dh! whats a lorry? 
Also yea potty training can get a little annoying, right now I'm just trying to get her used to sitting on it more then anything though her attentionn span for that is so short.


I am finding it very exhausting with her now that I'm in 3rd tri... :baby: counting down til when my mom comes :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Wow 18weeks already! Time has gone quickly! Sorry about your dh job I hope he finds something soon! Good. News about the delivery too!


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry about your dh jo. At least you ladies get to start potty training. My lo doesn't even know how to walk yet. I guess being a preemie plays a role.

My house is currently a mess. Both dh and I have been too lazy to maintain the place. I don't know when was the last time we vacuumed. I'm not good at house keeping and dh knows that so usually he's the one who does the major tasks like vacuuming and cleaning the bathrooms sweeping etc I just maintain the kitchen area. But I decided to take matters into my own hands today and get the job done. How long does it take you ladies to make a house sparkling clean? I think it's going to take me 3-4 hours at least. I still have hw to do and a mountain of laundry to fold (sigh)


----------



## josephine3

Lol a lorry is a truck! A hgv!

Oh it takes me days to clean from top to bottom lol it never gets done at all anyways. Wish my oh wud do a bit more tbh tho. He's been off all week now and hasnt hoovered or washed up once. Grrr...


----------



## mzswizz

Jo-hope things get better for your DH and wow 18 weeks time is flying by thats for sure. my dh is the same way...when he is off or on leave im still stuck with cleaning and he just sits and watch tv or play vid games with his friends and the only time he cleans is when people are coming over :haha:

ashley-your pregnancy is flying by as well also.

kitty-it usually takes me around the same time or maybe a few days because i dont want to overload on the cleaning. 

im cd8 today and tomorrow is the last day I take the Clomid pill. Im anxious to try the preseed and to do the whole IUI procedure. I've realized that the prenatal vitamins is really helping my cm. Also, i have been drinking more water. Im trying to increase the chances of conceiving as much as possible this cycle. Im hoping this cycle is the cycle we conceive. The time is going by quickly but at the same time it reminds me that DH is getting closer to his deployment date. To keep me occupied, my friends are flying in around march so they can hang out for awhile while dh is away. So atleast I will have my old friends here even if im pregnant. So we shall see what happens this cycle.


----------



## hello_kitty

So far today I have only managed to put Zachary down for a nap and load some dishes. I know I should take advantage of the time that Zachary's napping and go cook but I am pretty upset right now. My family is soooo unsupportive. Especially my biological mom who hasnt really done much for me and now she is mocking me. My adopted mom called today and asked me if I'm considering getting my tubes tied after this one. I was utterly shocked. Why does it matter to her how many kids I have? She's never done anything for zachary and I have never relied on my family in any way ever since I was 18.

I decided to take a break from school to have kids and as a result I am still working on my bachelors degree when I should've been done with it last year. My biological mom keeps mocking me over it and she's like "you know, if you would've worked harder you would've been done with your bachelors by now". Seriously, she had no idea, or maybe she did but turned a blind eye, on how much I struggled to get through college ever since I was 18. I had to get a full time job to support myself and going to college full time at the same time also. I wasnt a smooth ride. I'm still trying to get through my classes now, and she should be proud of me for going through with it instead of mocking me any time she wants. She never raised me any day of my life anyways.

When Zachary is being fussy she would say "how are you going to handle 2 when the other one is born?"

My family just brings unnecessary stress into my life. After I got off the phone with them I texted my dh about how upset I am and he called me right away to ask me whats wrong. I started crying and he told me to just avoid them and dont call them if its not necessary. 

I just dont understand why they like getting into my business when they have no part in it especially when they where never there for me when I was pregnant or after.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh kitty I'm sorry your upset! Mothers can be such hard work and you have 2 to contend with! I would just point out that its your life and you will do as you please seeing as you are a grown women with a loving husband and beautiful family. Try not to let them upset you and just concentrate on you baby and your little family. Xxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Dont let them get to you kitty. My mom is the same exact way. I dont communicate with my mom really because she is always asking when im going to be dobe with school, when am i having kids etc. just like you, i struggled through life financially. But what dont kill us makes us stronger.


----------



## magicwhisper

im so sorry about your family - sometimes family just don't understand or just dont want to.

my family to some extend don't agree with our plans for when ella is here but only you and your oh know what is right for your family :hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

I don't think my family wanted me to have kids in the first place. They thought I was too young. They were negatively shocked when I fell pregnant this time. My husband said I shouldn't have told them in the first place and let them figure it out once my belly is really big but I couldn't keep my mouth shut

They're upset that I opted for starting a family instead of having a career


----------



## mzswizz

Well youre life isnt over. You can still do your career and have a family. Thats what alot of people think. They think once you start a family then everything you wanted to do is thrown out the window. But it is not true. I think you shou do whats right to you. And just ignore the negativity because you dont need it in your life.


----------



## hello_kitty

I do have to admit they have a point though, although I hate for them to be right. It is much harder to do school work with a baby. I thought I had assignments due for 2 classes today so I hurriedly completed 2 assignments for 1 of the class although Zachary was squealing for attention. After I got done with that I was going to take a break and care for him but wanted to make sure that the other assignments were due tonight. We had to take 2 quizzes plus watch a 50 minute and do an assignment on that too. My eyes nearly popped because I had to cook dinner after giving Zachary a bath tonight so I didnt know how I could get anything done. Looked at the syllabus and thank God quizzes are not due til tomorrow and video assignment not due til the 20th. I swear it felt like a big rock, or maybe a mountain was lifted off my shoulders.

Yes, it is so much harder with a family but that means as a mother my mom should be more supportive and encouraging instead of trying to push me down further.


----------



## AC1987

Lily, I normally prioritize which house work is more important than others and do it that way, so obviously taking care of cassidy comes first to me, so that would mean I need to cook and tidy kitchen if there is energy :haha: I try not to let it get too messy, and the laundry is pretty easy for me, bahah folding? whats that? :winkwink: :blush: 
However vacuuming, my Dh HATES it, I find it kills my back and its quite hard to vacuum and try to keep Cassidy from crying over it... so that pretty much gets left for atleast a couple of weeks.
So house cleaning takes ATLEAST half a day, and that is without watching a baby/toddler, I mean they're so messy so at times its hard to keep the house sparkling :baby:

Sorry about your family not being supportive, that must be hard. My parents are kinda funny, they wanted me to get pregnant again before my baby was even 4 months last year :haha: and I'm like umm yea no thanks not now.
It is really hard raising a family though, I mean especially when you're by yourself. My mom had it somewhat easy, fine she had me and my sisters 1 year apart, however her parents and my dad's parents both came everytime she was pregnant or had a baby and stayed for quite a while so she had ALOT of help. I don't get that so at times it overwhelmes me... 


Jo, ahhh thanks for the explanation :thumbup: I can't believe that you're about 10 weeks behind me... I could be having another baby when you hit 3rd tri :winkwink:


Patrice, aww that'll be nice to have friends come while your DH is away! :) How long is he gone for?


Claire, Zoey, how is pregnancy going so far?



AFM, well my sister showed up yesterday a little after 2pm... and then I find out in the evening that they're leaving in the morning and not infact spending Sunday with us. they're a strange bunch, she and her hubby :haha: She made a big deal about how she was gonna buy me a gift for my birthday and christmas, and also that she was gonna buy cassidy gifts and so I'm like well in that case I should get something for her, now she didn't mention my dh at all but then I didn't want it to be awkward if she did infact get him something, so we bought some gifts for them. And she shows up with nothing :dohh: and then tells me there was no time to get us anything :wacko:


----------



## magicwhisper

thats so strange of your family :D


pregnancy is great, the only bad side is heartburn and constipation but other people have it worse :haha:

we had our 22 week scan and she is still a she and all is fine. i have my heart scan (for baby) on wednesday because of my epilepsy and medication for it but the ultrasound guy said a basic veiw shows no problems, blood flow is right and its beating regualy so im not too worried about the heart scan. its just a precaution.

i can feel her kick on the outside a lot now :D and she has got into a pattern so she is awake early morings and nights and sleeps all day unless food is involved, either me eating it or if im hungry she will kick a couple of times :haha:

apparently a quiet baby when your pregnant with them means there chilled out when there born im hoping this is the case :rofl:

i hope everyone is ok :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Dh wants to do house work today but I'm probably going to hold it off til tomorrow since I have assignments to do.

Ashley at least your mom gets to stay with you for awhile and she has to travel from Canada. My mom lives less than an hour away and she never helped me out at all. I never got to rest after I gave birth. I'm actually starting to get scared when I think about having another one coming. Sometimes Zachary alone drives me crazy but he will be a little older than so I'm hoping he won't demand much attention

It must be exciting getting to feel your babies I haven't developed a bond yet. Maybe I will when I know the gender and baby starts to kick.


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-dh will be gone for 6 months. And that situation sounds like my family :haha:

magic-i've heard that too. Maybe she will be a chilled baby.

kitty-i think you will be able to handle both kids. might take some adjusting but usually they say by the 2nd kid, you're a pro. :thumbup:

today is cd9. I took my last Clomid pill today :thumbup: Now I just have to wait until Wednesday for my follicle scan. Tomorrow, i have to call my doc to see if i can schedule the IUI or if i just come in as a walk in. Hopefully, i can schedule because dh will already be on base because he will be at work. So im hoping they give us a good time. But other than that, dh and i were just planning on how the bills will be getting paid etc when he leaves for deployment and how much money to put aside for me and the groceries etc. DH thinks he is leaving on the 12th so i still got some time with him which is good. And also, we might be able to have a chance next month if it doesnt happen this month so we shall see.


----------



## AC1987

Lily, well if you need to vent from exhaustion I'm all ears! I get really mopey and weepy when I'm exhausted.
I actually feel ready for the newborn its the combination of looking after a newborn PLUS my little munchkin that scares me bahaha maybe I'll tell Cassidy how would she like to live with my in laws for half a year JK! I'd miss her too much but gosh is she a busy thing!! Anytime there is silence she is into something and like I try my hardest to keep my living room the baby proof room, but then again its a livingroom so there ARE things she can destroy, such as unzipping the couch cushions :growlmad: or breaking blinds, unplugging lamps and things. 
My bond with this baby started MUCH later, I think once the initial shock wore off, and started to feel movement it started. :)


Zoey, aww heartburn SUCKS, I'm so thankful that this pregnancy there is little to none, unless I hafta bend over or random times in the night I might wake up, but my first it was really bad.
What do they say? heartburn means full head of hair? Does this mean I'm gonna hafta a bald baby? :haha:



Patrice, awww well if you get pregnant than you should be about 5-6 months pregnant by the time your DH comes back :thumbup:


AFM.... 11 weeks til my due date. AHHHH!! bahah and even if this one is late I won't go back 12 weeks from now.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi started ttc #2 few month back & came across b&b & started just reading & came across this thread. Read some of ur ladies ttc journeys & out of all threads found this one to b most freindliest. Saw some of u made a nice lasting freindship here. Anyway just wanted to say i conceived first cycle of trying so stopped coming on here but lost baby & wil b trying again soon. Reason i came on was just to say mswizz read ur journey & i was deeply touched u seem like such a lovely soul & i started praying for u once i read ur journey. Eventho i conceived first cycle this time it took me 5 yrs with my first! Did happen & i beleive will happen for u too. Praying for u & just wanted to say i knw it can b tough but it WILL happen & u deserve it so very much! Good luck & my very best wishes to every1 on this thread. X


----------



## magicwhisper

haha maybe it will be ashely :haha: if thats true ella defiantly has some hair :rofl:

urh bad pregnancy dreams. i hate teeth (no idea why) and i keep getting dreams about teeth its awful!

poor matt still hasent felt ella move, ella is too clever! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Yes, i will be around 6-7 months when he comes back if i get pregnant. So just in time :thumbup:

mom2sam-Thanks so much. I appreciate it! Fxed you get your bfp sooner than later.

magic-girls are clever arent they :haha:

Im on cd10 today an my appt is in 2 days :happydance: I called the doc and they said they dont schedule the IUIs they usually just let them come in as walk ins. So dh and i want to go in when they first open so he has a chance to get in and be done and be able to go back to work. Nothing else to report other than we will start using preseed tomorrow. :thumbup: Hoping this cycle really is the cycle. Only time will tell.


----------



## AC1987

So the 15th is when your appt is? best of luck!!! 


AFM, another night of insomnia.... my house is a complete mess... so much dishes need doing.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Yep tomorrow is my scan & trigger shot appt and the 16th is the IUI :thumbup: Hoping you are able to get a good rest in soon. I have been tossing and turning myself lately.

Im on cd11 today and tomorrow i go in for my follicle scan :thumbup: Today is the day that DH and I try the preseed and then refrain from sex tomorrow and after the trigger shot tomorrow, the following day i have the IUI and then we dtd with preseed after that. So our plan is finally in action. Feels good to know now that we are sooooo close to the scan, trigger shot and IUI. Makes time go by faster. We plan on doing the IUI around 8-9am :thumbup: So anxious about that. Also, last night i had a dream. It was about me being in the bathroom, i took a test and it was the cb plus test that i used before. It came back positive. We called my doc and made an appt. Then the dream fast forwarded to dh and i being at the doc appt and the nurse said congratulations we finally are pregnant and we were just talking about dh's SA results etc. It was so surreal. Hoping it comes true. Just have to have a little more patience to get me through these 2 weeks. DH hid my hpt so it wont be hard to go without testing :haha:


----------



## ricschick

oh exciting Patrice wouldn't it be better not to dtd so dh sperm are ready to go? correct me if im wrong im not sure how the iui works. wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## AC1987

aww thats in just one day right? I'm sure the next week should be going by pretty quickly :) 


One of my online friends just had a baby, and its making me realize how much I cannot wait to be in labour :haha: I feel crazy for saying that but I had such a great one the 1st time..


----------



## mzswizz

Rics-we are dtd today, not having sex tomorrow which is the scan because we have to refrain from sex before the IUI and then get the IUI the following day and have sex after the IUI.


----------



## magicwhisper

im good, saw ella kick on the outside which looked so strange lol :haha:

matt is having sympathy symptoms, so funny :rofl:

he got grumpy and gcraved a huge bowl of plain rice and bbq sauce. he is currently still grumpy :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol. Wow they say husbands go through it as well.


----------



## magicwhisper

i always thought people were kidding when they said there oh had sympathy symptoms

that is not the case for us! he has been worse than me :haha:

he just said he can smell wee really bad in general ... i am really confused  :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol thats funny. When i was pregnant before the miscarriage, dh craved bbq wings.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: that is funny zoey! my dad gained the weight when my mom was pregnant with me and my siblings LOL


Patrice I hope these next two days are great for you!! Positive thoughts coming your way :)


----------



## ricschick

its funny my dh has craved beetroot before and this time its tomatoes lol


----------



## magicwhisper

at least my oh isnt the only one :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-thanks hoping this cycle is the one for me.

Today is cd12 and also today is my follicle scan :happydance: I got to leave out here around 10am so in 3 hours, I will be heading to my appt. Well thats after i drop my friend off to her appt. Im hoping to get good news during the follicle scan. Hoping for 2 or more follies to be labeled as mature. Last night, dh and i finally tried the preseed. I wanted him to be a part of this process in every step of the way. So i was able to put the lubricant inside the applicator for him and then i laid down and let him insert the preseed vaginally. I think it made DH feel good because he was helping out. I must say the preseed is amazing!! I see why women get pregnant afterwards :haha: His semen usually comes out somewhat even after laying down for 15 mins but this time, nothing came out. Only some of the lubricant :thumbup: So now we have to refrain from sex today and then IUI tomorrow :happydance: Im really hoping that this cycle is our bfp cycle. But will have 2 weeks to find out..even though im pretty sure i will be testing before im 14dpo :haha:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: yaaayyy!! I hope the scan goes well!! When me and DH were actually trying the first time I remember the month of nov 2011 we dtd practically every other day, which I've heard is the best way for some reason :haha:


Here is my 29 week and a bit bump
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2014-01-15001001_zps9d6b0311.jpg

Zoey, Claire, Jo, Lily bump pics? :)


----------



## josephine3

Arrgh i cant see the pics :( quick post but patrice when i got pregnant both times i noticed that nothing came out after dtd! So fx'd this is it for u! Its a good sign!


----------



## hello_kitty

Fingers crossed for you patrice. Like jo said, nothing coming out afterwards is a good sign.

Nice bump Ashley.


----------



## magicwhisper

i will have to take a bump pic :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

lovely bump pic Ashley!

Thanks ladies for the insight on when you ladies became pregnant. Cant wait for bump pics!!

my scan went great. I ended up with 7 follies :saywhat: They were all in my left ovary which would makes sense on why i have been cramping on my left side :dohh: My doc says looks like we've got an octomom on our hands :haha: But he was thinking that either 1 or 2 may release but he said but then again they all might release so who knows. I did get my trigger shot today at 12:45ish and DH and I will be going in tomorrow at 7:30am to do the IUI. My doc told me i can come in at 7:30am :thumbup: Also, he will tell dh his SA results. So fxed that this month is a bfp. Everyone keeps saying this cycle is my cycle...even my friends here and i am realllllyyyy hoping and praying right along with them that this is it. I asked the doc how long does the trigger usually lasts and he said around 7-10 days and you should ovulate within 36 hours no later. So let's see what happens. Already i am cramping so that's a good sign meaning the trigger shot has been absorbed very well. Hoping this is the month.


----------



## magicwhisper

fixed for you :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks magic


----------



## AC1987

Zoey, I can't believe in a couple of weeks you'll be in 3rd tri!! you're 23 weeks now? so... about 3-4 weeks for you :thumbup: How are you feeling? tired or achy or pretty good? 

I'm kinda jealous of the ladies who say they feel perfect through pregnancy :haha: like yes its an amazing time but gosh the aches can get pretty old. I woke up with a cramp in my leg yesterday and I STILL have it today. :wacko: 
I'm so down lately... unsure if its hormones or what.. and I even have things to look forward to :baby:
My mom booked her flight, she'll be coming March 1st.
Both my sisters have said they will fly together and arrive May 10th..
So its like I DO have things to look forward to but I can't help but feel down :dohh: I usually find January to be a blah month.. even last year's January sucked alot. 

Anywho! Patrice when will know the results of your DH's test? IUI this morning if I remember correctly. Best of luck!! :hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

except for the heartburn and constipation i cant complain :haha:

i have started getting mild backache when i walk though but im guessing its because ella is growing :shrug: im not worried about it 

my pregnancy is flying past its going so quick now

we had the fetal heart scan today and everything is perfect which i am glad. I have a funny feeling the consultant will still want to be my primary person which is so annoying i don't need a consultant :shrug: 

january is a pretty awful month we have no money at all, especially since work have stopped giving me any hours so im not getting any hours in at all :(


----------



## josephine3

magic btw I love the name Ella I want it but my oh says no :(


----------



## AC1987

My DH refuses to talk names with me... he claims he made a name list and lost it... I know i caught him looking at names only I doubt he even MADE a list :haha: and anytime I ask he gets grumpy. *sigh* I just would like to narrow it down to a couple names..


----------



## magicwhisper

awh bless, i hope you can pick names soon :hugs:

names were simple for us, ive always had a girls name and matts always had a boys name we were just lucky we both liked each others names :haha:


----------



## ricschick

ah Patrice sounds like everything is going to plan I hope it ends in a bfp!!

ac you have such a neat bump!! I tend to get big and big quickly!! its a shame dh wont talk names! is there a reason why? has he still not come to terms with you being pregnant?

ive got my consultant apt on Tuesday. I feeling ok tired today tho and getting bigger by the day tho!!!


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait to hear the names of your LOs!! DH and I have names in mind. We know the boy name for sure but the girl name im stuck between 3 but we shall see whats in store for us.

I am on cd13 today. I just made it home from the IUI procedure. DH stayed with me through out the whole process :cloud9: They were able to inseminate 2 syringes worth of DH's sperm :thumbup: We also received his results for his SA which came out great. My doc said that 40 million is considered the normal amount of semen and dh had a count of 88 million :happydance: He was reading off everything to us and he said that all his results came back above normal :happydance: So i was really excited to do the IUI. I have been cramping during and after the procedure which he said was completely normal. Also, i had to sign the consent form for him to do the IUI. I laid in the room for 45 mins and then we came home. I did notice a little spotting but I heard that is normal also. During the car ride, I started cramping in my left ovary again so maybe we were just in time because im thinking i might ovulate today. Well, DH wants to test on the 30th but i may or may not try to sneak and test a little earlier than that :blush: But we shall see. Tomorrow marks 1dpiui for me. Im excited and cant wait to see if we conceived this cycle. Now the tww begins :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Aww thats good it went to well! Been waiting to hear an answer :) 

Last pregnancy we had a girl name picked out and about 3 boy names :haha: 

My DH is accepting the pregnancy now, he is now at the stage where he blames me for it, and says that I purposely made us dtd then, which I in no way did :growlmad: Yes I had been broody but I wanted him to be on the same page, and in all honestly I thought I wasn't gonna ovulate for like a WEEK later.. which i guess woulda still been bad.. 
I think its more he is procrastinating on names or just can't be bothered to.


----------



## mzswizz

Cramping and tired. Cant wait for these 2 weeks to fly by. Hoping that your DH gets it together before the baby comes :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Well my deadline for a name is either end of the month or in feb for sure! atleast I want him to LOOK at my list and give his opinion.


----------



## mzswizz

What dh and i did was come together so we had a single list so at least that means we both agreed on a particular name.


----------



## AC1987

He won't look at names with me, like even last time :wacko: so its not like we can have a single list sadly... we usually have our own and then try to agree on a couple from each.

I asked him tonight if he wanted to look at names and he flipped out at me asking me "Whats the big deal about names??" :dohh: well I mean I asked him maybe 3 times but that is because he didn't respond :nope:


----------



## ricschick

ac if your not happy then he needs a kick up the arse! he shouldn't be treating you like this! it makes me angry as it takes 2 to make a baby!!!:hugs:

great news Patrice!!! sounds like all went well!!! I have everything crossed!!!:hugs:


----------



## AC1987

Well after me going to bed mad and fuming, he finally agreed to talk names with me... we haven't picked any out but we did narrow it down. though he did say alot my names sounded like the name of a cow :wacko: thankfully not too attached to any names this time LOL


----------



## AC1987

Hope you ladies are doing well today!

I need to remember to write down my questions for my midwife, anytime they ask me how I'm feeling I say fine then get home and remember everything I still don't have answers to. :wacko:

Not sure if I should be concerned... but I find when I stress my bump starts to hurt, I dont know if I'm just getting that worked up or what, but it won't stop hurting til I calm down :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-glad you were able to talk names. Also, when my sister stressed while pregnant, her LO would start to kick and move around as if she was telling her to relax and calm down and once she was calm, the baby would stop so maybe your LO is just doing something to get you to relax :thumbup:

Rics-thanks.

Im 1 dpo/dpiui today :happydance: the tww officially beings. The only time i delt cramping was yesterday when we were heading home and that was from the left ovary side. Im thinking that we caught ovulation just in time because i feel like it may have happened 1 hour after the procedure so if thats true, then we may have caught the egg. Fxed we did. No cramps or spotting today. I cant wait until the 30th to test. Even though, im pretty sure im going to test earlier than that. Also, i have a consultation on february 3rd with the surgeon to check about the whole bulge situation. I was thinking it couldve been another hernia but it has never came back at all. So i have no clue what that was about at all. But all is well over here. Just patiently waiting and going to try not to symptom spot starting around 6dpo. So we shall see.


----------



## AC1987

yay excited to wait this out with you! :happydance: 


This afternoon is not going as how I hoped. :nope: Well I mean first I get a call from the hospital, they left a message saying to call back. So I do and its one of those stupid automated message system, then just ended up having to leave a message. 
And the only time I can have any time to talk on the phone is when Cassidy is napping because I can't concentrate with her awake. Only now I dont know if they're gonna even call back :dohh: 
Oh well my appt is on the 31st so I imagine if its important they will find a way to contact me.


Also Cassidy isn't napping this afternoon :nope: she just is tearing apart her bedding, and then I know if I get her up she will cry the whole day until nighttime.. so I just wish she'd rest.


----------



## ricschick

Patrice just out of interest how far do they put the sperm in? all is sounding promising!!!xxx


----------



## mzswizz

rics-they inseminate the sperm right into the uterus.


----------



## AC1987

bahah poor sperm, only one survives in the end when you get pregnant.. have you ever seen that documentary... the name of if fails me.. but it made me feel so emotional over the sperm that dies off :haha: 


So I finally heard back, apparently I'm anemic.. so I just hafta take an iron supplement.


----------



## magicwhisper

iron tablets will help you stop feeling tired :hugs:

i swear bump has grown a little over night, oh reaction to this was "well your stretch marks are a bit deeper" :dohh: i'm now called a baby tiger :dohh: 

its a good job i love him and the stretch marks dont bother me :haha:

i have a migraine, it's horrible :cry:

i odviously can't take my migraine tablets for them which sucks :sad2:

and i was going to get rid of stuff we didnt need on the weekend not happening now . I;m basically just eating because i know i have to eat ... i forgot what it felt like to have to eat when your not hungry


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice - All of this sounds promising! I have a strong feeling that this will be the month for you!

All of you ladies pregnancies is going so fast. Makes me feel like mine is creeping along very slowly, only 11 weeks today but I keep reminding myself to enjoy every moment of it before baby gets her. I freak out sometimes about the idea of taking care of a 21 month old and a newborn. Hopefully Zachary will behave himself.

As far as names, I suggest that you ladies (especially Ashley) come up with one asap. Dh and I brushed it off until I went into unexpected labor. We decided on the spot about the name Zachary. He did mention the name before and said that he liked it, but I was kind of iffy. We didnt have a middle name in mind though so I just let dh choose a name that came to mind. It wasnt the best name and my family started teasing us about it so when Zachary came home, we had to fill out paper work, pay a fee, and order a new certificate to get his middle name changed. It was a mess. This time around dh already choose a girl's name, Rosalynn and I think Jaedan (I want to spell it that way). I know Rosalynn for sure if its a girl but dont know if we will think of a new boy's name.


----------



## AC1987

I know, I'm afraid of us having to choose last minute... even though I know I still have a ways to go, but you never know what can happen like you said. 
So we narrowed it down to 8 boy names and 8 girl names 4 being from his list and 4 from mine. 
Then I decided we should give it a break and come back to it so its not too stressful :haha:



Zoey, that must be why I feel so awful lately, well tired wise I mean!
Sometimes I fear that I make life with a baby or toddler sound terrible. :wacko: It really isn't all that bad, I think sometimes I just crave some "me" time.


----------



## ricschick

kitty you will be fine my 2 eldest are 19months apart and yes it is a change but you just get on with it as long as you make sure he is included like helping you with baby then all will be fine.


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-ive actually seen the great sperm race. thought it was pretty cool. 

Today im 2dpo/dpiui. DH and I just woke up. Earlier we had to take our friends to the airport which is a 2 hr drive (4 hr round trip drive). Since last night, I have been cramping and having pressure in my uterus. But other than that, nothing new really. Just waiting to test. I have bought a test and will test in 8 days so excited about that.


----------



## AC1987

Ugh. I don't know what I'm gonna do. I will for the moment hafta stop going for all my appts, I dont think my DH wants me to even give birth there :nope: Got an insane bill in the mail just for bloodwork, like at the most I thought it'd be $100... but its close to $1k :nope: He was so mad over it... well so am I. 
I'm just so stressed out over it. And we can't apply for any financial assistance either because I'm here on a green card :(


----------



## mzswizz

Wow close to $1000 thats crazy. That is an insane bill. Hoping something happens for you.

Im 3dpo/dpiui today. Time seems to be flying by now. I just have to make it through this week and then its testing time. Fxed its a bfp at the end of this cycle but you never know whats in store. So patiently waiting to see what is going to happen. Other than that i have been having the cramping and pressure feeling. And also headaches. But other than that, i am doing good.


----------



## magicwhisper

omg that is awful ashley thats huge!!

i got matt to take bump pictures for me (we dont have a long mirror for me to do it)

he took 2, one of me normal and one of me breathing in the fat 

there is a huge difference which i hate 

being big because of a bump i love to pieces. the fat one i hate i look huge for the wrong reasons :dohh:

if you want to see i have put them in my journal :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley that is a huge amount. Most blood work cost in the low 100's range. I think you should ask the hospital to see if there's a mistake.

I tried taking a bump pic on my phone but it says file is too huge and won't let me post...I don't know what to do.

So I realized how much I want a girl this time around. I was at the store buying some onsies for zachary and saw some girl clothes that were ridiculously cheap. I couldn't help but buy 2 just for good luck. However I have a feeling that it's a boy though because we dtd right on ovulation day which points to a boy. I hope I'm wrong though. Zoey do you remember how you fell pregnant with Ella? How frequently did you dtd before falling pregnant? Did you refrain from sex a few days before ovulation? How about you Ashley do you still remember? I just want to see if I still have a chance. Can't wait til my scan that feels like a decade away. Dh doesn't seem to care too much. He says will keep trying if it's another boy but still...


----------



## AC1987

Zoey awww its a cute bump! Give it a couple more weeks and you'll see it alot more :) 

Patrice, headaches suck.. but it could be a sign :winkwink: 

Lily, this cycle we musta dtd on ovulation, however no idea if its a boy or girl, team yellow. Umm when I got pregnant with Cassidy, according to fertility friend, we dtd 2 days before ovulation and the day of :haha:


I asked my DH to call the hospital, because I know from him being upset he told me never to go there again, so once he has calmed down and talks to them hopefully we can get it sorted out. I don't really want to hafta stop recieving prenatal care this late :wacko:


----------



## magicwhisper

prenatal care is essentail, even if it is to see someone to do your blood pressure and say your okay.

if he decides your not having having prenatal care what will happen when you give birth? will you just go to the hospital like you normal would and just pay the fees after?

don't you have insurance?

sounds really stupid to you, me asking these questions but your system is waaay different to mine. we get everything for free on the nhs.


----------



## magicwhisper

ttc wise. i never did temps so i just went off cervical mucas.

it was our month off ttc when we fell pregnant. the week i thought i ovulated i was away somewere. then when we went for the dating scan we got put back a week which means i ovulate even later. so i must ovulate really late in my cycle. :haha:


i hope this link works, i doubt it much use to you though hun, i wasnt rally tracking that much :shrug:

https://ovufriend.com/graph/91d6febbed650ceec39156312889d76b


----------



## AC1987

Oh I don't think he'd really mean me not recieving any care, first off my parents and his would freak out at him over it :haha: LOL! 

We have health insurance but maternity is an add on and costs extra, and theres a catch like we would hafta pay 5000 upfront and then wait 6 months(while paying monthly payments for it) before me getting pregnant, and still we'd end up paying for treatment it'd just be 20% and the insurance would pay 80% of the bills. So we worked it out that we'd end up paying exactly the same as if it was self pay! 
And then theres a crazy thing happening with insurance here with the obamacare thing, orginally this pregnancy the last 3 months would have been covered, only they're delaying it another year. *sigh* its just all stressful all around.
And yes some things may be cheaper in the this country but medical bills for one isn't :nope: 

I miss Canada's healthcare :( Fine there was drama with it (like having to wait close to a year for specialty things, mri, cat scan, specialist appts) but I wouldn't hafta "pay" directly. haha they take it out of peoples taxes.


----------



## magicwhisper

so no one could unexpectinatly get pregnant then on that system :haha:

is obamacare like insurance? :shrug:

yeah thats how it works here the nhs is run on peoples taxes. yeah there is a huge waiting list for some things, and for somethings it depends were you live depends if you qualify for it. but it a really good system on the most part. at least you dont have to worry about paying


----------



## AC1987

I'm unsure what exactly obamacare is, I just know its a big mess right now, I think he WANTS for it to be like Canada, but Canada is run differently from the states, like the laws and like how the country runs theres a big difference.
Like in the US, theres a couple options one going on medicaid, which I don't qualify for, or 2 getting insurance, and if you can't afford insurance or don't qualify for medicaid then they're trying to make it so you'll get fined. 
:wacko: Its all really confusing.

But yeah and it sucks for everyone where pregnancies were a surprise, because not every couple thinks to add it onto there insurance unless they're trying to have a family.


----------



## magicwhisper

wow sounds way too confusing :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

how are you ladies doing today?

Im 4dpo/dpiui already. Even though I have been feeling as if time is going by slowly, it actually has been going by pretty quickly. Usually, the tww seems like forever but in 6 days, I will be testing :happydance: So technically time is going by rather quickly. I have been cramping through out the day. Im hoping this means a bfp in the midst but since this is my 1st IUI, im thinking i will probably cramp through the tww and also the trigger shot causes cramping so that's why i cant really symptom spot because the trigger shot gives me the symptoms. In 5 days, the trigger shot should be out of my system. But we shall see how this cycle goes. I just been on youtube looking at success stories for IUI first cycle. Im just trying to stay positive about this cycle.


----------



## AC1987

haha aww Patrice its hard not to symptom spot!! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

yes its very hard but i know that once 5 days come around, then the trigger should be out by then so just patiently waiting.


----------



## ricschick

wow ac that is unreal I would double check it too!! do you have to pay upfront or can you pay over time? I can understand why dh would feel stressed about that! I hope you can sort something but don't compremise on yours abd babies care its not worth it!

I have realy good feelings about the cycle Patrice!! I have everything crossed for you!!

kitty I think its 50/50 regardless of when you dtd around ovulation! when do you find out? x

afm I had my flu jab today and I feel fine so far! fx it stays that way!! im seeing the consultant tomorrow not really sure what for, I no its because this is my 5th pregnancy but iam classed as low risk so we shall see I think its just precautionary.


----------



## hello_kitty

Claire - Yea my doc said the same thing but I've seen a lot of women talking about various methods to conceive a specific gender so was wondering if any of it worked. I guess gender is not really important this time since we didn't expect to conceive first time so we didn't do any tracking or anything. I think I'll find out in march.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley do you not qualify for state insurance? Our household income qualifies me and zachary for free health care.


----------



## AC1987

As far as I know I can't recieve any help from tax payers, that was what was on the paperwork when I applied for my greencard. I did read that once I've been here for 5 years I can recieve help.


----------



## mzswizz

Well how long have you been in the states?


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley that makes total sense. My husband is also a green card holder and has been here for over 3 years. He doesnt qualify for any types of benefits.

I have been so emotional lately and it makes me feel detached from this baby whenever that happens. My sister in law is also pregnant and everyone is swooning over her even my husband, she lives in a different country though. He even sent pre natal vitamins to her and doesnt care if I take mine or not. As a result, I just stopped taking them altogether to show him I dont care but I am being immature and the only one its affecting is my baby...I just wish we didnt fall pregnant at the same time.


----------



## AC1987

Patrice, I've been here, almost 3 years... but I'm crossing my fingers the next time I fall pregnant we'll be in a better posistion financially :thumbup:


Lily, awww sometimes its hard when you realize that since you're pregnant with your 2nd its not as "special" anymore to other people, I hear it gets worse the more kids you have :winkwink: but try not to take it to heart, YOU can feel happy about yourself carrying your baby, and yes I too hate taking vitamins but then I scare myself by saying that its hurting my BABY by not taking them. :haha: 
Like aside from close friends and family, this pregnancy of mine has pretty much gone un noticed, which I'm ok with, because so far I haven't heard anything like "What no baby yet?" :baby:


----------



## AC1987

Ahhhh my poor stomach! This iron supplement is killing it :haha: Started off the day with HORRID constipation, I knew I wouldnt be able to function properly with it, so I took a laxative, and then got diarrhea *ssigh* :dohh: I just want to be able to have a bowel movement like a normal person for once! sorry tmi but aaahhh!! 


Oh a happy note, I just finished a slice of cake. How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## ricschick

ac don't take laxatives! they can start your uterus contracting!! high fibre and lots of water! xx


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-im doing fine just thinking of sweets to eat now that you brought up having a slice of cake :haha:

Cant believe already I am 5dpo/dpiui. Time is just ticking away. I have been having the worst pressure in my uterus and nausea since yesterday. Not putting it to be pregnancy related because im only 5dpo/dpiui. In 5 more days i get to test so the countdown is getting shorter in days :thumbup: Nothing else to report. Oh and i start my school work again tomorrow because my coding handbook should be delivered by tomorrow :happydance: Finally, I will be able to focus on something other than the tww.


----------



## AC1987

Is the IUI more for people where the women's.... insides kill the sperm off before it gets its way to the egg? 


I have another slice of cake! its SO good...
Excuse my messy counter
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2014-01-19001006_zps1f197575.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

The cake looks delicious. Also yes IUI and IVF are for women whos insides kills of the sperm before it reaches the uterus. It is to help the distance to not be that challenging.


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice - time sure flies, before you know it, its gonna be testing time! I am waiting with you. Hopefully we get some good news!

Ashley that looks so good! Did you make that? My appetite has been wacky lately. Went grocery shopping this morning and bought a whole bunch of sweets but by the time I got home didnt feel like eating anything.

I hate being overweight and pregnant. It makes me feel like a whale. After having Zachary, I swore to lose all the weight by the time of my second pregnancy and I had a year to do it but the weight never came off. I always spent down time playing/napping with him. Ughh. Being pregnant is hard enough and now my self esteem is down the drain. Other women looks so cute pregnant and can actually pull off maternity clothes I just look horrible it sucks.


----------



## mzswizz

kitty-i think you look amazingly gorgeous pregnant. I wouldnt worry about how other women look while pregnant because every woman looks different. So i would say enjoy your pregnancy while you can :hugs: And yes i cant wait to test.


----------



## AC1987

Yes I made the cake :thumbup: 
I followed this recipe 
https://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/tuxedo-cake-138280.aspx
Of course mine isn't pretty but it sure is yummy!!

Lily, its hard when you think other people look better in some clothes, hey I have a bad body image of myself from time to time, I would love to be able to pack on some pounds so I don't hear comments about how I'm a stick, etc :thumbup: I am getting better about it though. :) 

Patrice, you have a week til you test right? :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley- i test on monday so 5 more days :happydance:

Im 6dpo/dpiui today. I woke up feeling horrible. My nose was stuffy, i felt like i was burning up and when i took my temp orally, it was 98.1, and also i felt very nauseous. I dont know what was going on when i first woke up. I also have a headache. The feeling of being hot went away but i still feel nauseous really bad. My uterus stills feels sore/pressure. When dh and i dtd yesterday, it hurt in certain positions. DH says that the inside felt like i would be spotting soon. He said it had the lining shedding feeling. And every time he felt my insides change, i always knew that AF wasnt far because thats the same texture he can feel becore AF actually shows. But when i told him i was only 5dpo/dpiui, he told me then it cant be AF because its too early. Well atleast he does listen to me when i talk cycles etc with him. As far as spotting goes, i havent had any spotting. Just my uterus/lower abdominal area feels sore to the touch. Dont know what causes that. But cant believe im pretty much halfway through the tww wait already :thumbup: I suppose to get my school textbook today so atleast that will keep me occupied until i test on the 27th. Ive decided to just stick with my original plan and test on the 27th and the 30th. We should see how it goes. Its only 5 more days til testing. Atleast thats better than 10 or more days to testing. So patiently awaiting a bfp. Fxed this is the cycle.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: wow your DH really doesn't mind all that stuff? 
Do you feel nervous about testing? 


AFM, I still haven't cancelled my appt for the 31st... my DH says hes waiting for them to mail him the breakdown of the bill before he makes any decisions.. and I am unsure what to do. I mean I have some questions for the midwife.. only I know I won't be able to cancel it last minute at the same time I don't want him upset if I don't... :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

I actually do feel nervous about testing because i dont want to test to early and the trigger gives me a false positive but at the same time time, i dont want to see a bfn. And well you have 9 days before the 31st appt. Hopefully, you will get the letter within a few days. If anything i would just push the appt back a few days to give your dh time to see the breakdown of the bill. atleast then you will have an appt and if he says you can go forward with the appt, you will still have your appt.


----------



## AC1987

thanks, yeah I figure I'll give it to friday, if nothing has come in the mail by then, I will schedule my appt the 1st week of feb, and then hopefully between now and the end of the month we can get something sorted. I wish he'd just talk to someone over the phone about it, but he says he is waiting to see if they'll mail out a breakdown of the bill first.

DH and I were talking last night, the only thing we can think that makes sense is that they might have combined all the bills together and come up with that amount.
I was going over all the bills from last pregnancy, and the 1st appt bill was only like $200 so it doesnt really make sense for it to go up $900 in just a year.


----------



## mzswizz

i was just thinking that maybe its all the combined bills because the pricing shouldnt change.


----------



## magicwhisper

i wish i could help with that is seems confusing ... surley they cant charge for stuff you havent had done yet :shrug:

v day :wohoo:

starting to get backache when i stand up/ walk for a whike.

makes me feel like a old woman :haha:


----------



## AC1987

omg zoey 24 weeks already?!?! where has the time gone?! you'll soon be joining me in third tri :) 


I'm getting so uncomfy now. :wacko:


----------



## hello_kitty

I am going to be 12 weeks this friday...it does feel like time is going by faster this time around than it did with Zachary but still not fast enough.

My nt scan is a week away. Now that is fast. Tomorrow dh will be going to the hospital to get his blood drawn to check for the hemoglobin e trait. 

Dh has been taking over for his co worker who is on vacation since Monday til the end of the month which means he has to work from 11 am. He usually works from thursday - sunday which enables me to start work from 8 am - 12 pm. Since he had to sub for the guy, I also had to adjust my schedule to coordinate his so I have been working from 6 am - 10 am since Tuesday. I was soo tired on Monday that I took the day off. The upside is that I get done before Zachary is awake and somehow it feels like time flies with that shift, but the downside I feel like a zombie due to lack of sleep. I have been going to sleep at 1 am sometimes over 2 am so I get only about 4-5 hours of sleep a night. Im gonna try and sleep a little earlier tonight.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies sorry I havent posted in a while! hope you're all well and this 2ww is flying for u patrice! Is this a natural or iui cycle?
Well we just found out the gender.. and ... its... a BOY! im a litttle suprised as me and the oh have both been acting and talking like its another girl but oh well! I had better get my head around it! Ashley do u know what you're having? I cant believe Im 20 weeks already time is really flying by...


----------



## AC1987

Jo, no I'm team yellow again, I like it that way... the surprise is awesome! I have a feeling its a boy.. I don't know why just a feeling, but then I was SO convinced Cassidy was gonna be a boy and was shocked that she was a girl :haha:
I can't believe you're 20 weeks already either!
EEkk I'm having a hard time with the fact that I'm 30 weeks already!


----------



## mzswizz

Kitty-hope you can get some rest!!

Jo-wow 20 weeks already?! Convrats on your boy. Now you have one of each! And this cycle was the iui cycle.

Ashley-soon your LO will be here!! Excited!!

Im finally halfway through my cycle at 7dpo/7dpiui today :thumbup: well, i have been back to doing my school work since last night and i must say that this school work is definitely going to pass the time of my cycle. I woke up with a headache and a toothache. And some dull cramping around my left ovary side but other than that nothing major. Well thats all i have as an update for right now.


----------



## ricschick

time is flying Patrice!! fx

congratulations jose!!! little boys are lovely to have!!!

ac I hope you get to go your apt! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks rics! How is everything?


----------



## AC1987

I mentioned to my mom about how I might postpone my appt and she freaked out :baby: she is all like saying how my DH can't put mine and the babies health at risk while he is sorting out the bill, because I will obviously need to be seen.
So now I still am unsure what to do.. :shrug:
I figure I will give it to this weekend, because my in laws were planning to drive me to it... so I'm sure they will ask and then I will go from there.. just hoping it won't be all awkward.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley since you're so far along in your pregnancy you need to be seen. Money is important but not as important as you and baby. You can always sort it out after you're appointment.


----------



## AC1987

Ugh! I just got the breakdown of the bill (it was addressed to me) so I opened it and sure enough they're charging us 900 just for bloodwork!! I don't get it!! how can routine bloodwork be so HIGH!? its like pretty much everything on the breakdown is like 90-100 per thing that they did :wacko: my DH is gonna be pissed about it. And to not even WARN us about the cost... :growlmad:


----------



## magicwhisper

starting to feel more pregnant much harder to just pick stuff up off the floor i have to bend my knees now :rofl:

bump is growing by the day i swear every day i get up im a bit bigger


----------



## magicwhisper

that is so stupid, that is stupidly expensive


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-that is horrible. i wonder why its higher than last time. If anything, i would expect it to be cheaper especially since its your 2nd pregnancy. Are you using the same place that you went to for your last pregnancy?

magic-just wait until you cant see your feet :haha:


----------



## AC1987

I took a pic of the bill because its kinda hard to believe right?
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2014-01-23001001_zpsee808fea.jpg



But me and my DH looked over it, and compared it to the first bill we recieved the first time when I was pregnant with Cassidy.
And noticed a couple things, first our bill from last time was $350. Second, they retested for some unnecessary things! My blood type and RH factor have not changed! Third, they failed to give us our 35% self pay discount which they promise to all self pay people. 
So my DH is going to call them up today and HOPEFULLY we can sort this out, I have yet to tell him that I haven't cancelled my appt... :shrug:


----------



## magicwhisper

wow that is shocking :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Wow that is crazy. Hopefully everything will be sorted out and fixed.

Today im 8dpo/dpiui. I told dh yesterday that i feel like this cycle will be a bfn because im going through the same wxact symptoms i was going through the other times where i thought i was pregnant. So im feeling like im out. Im pretty sure the 10dpo/dpiui test will either be completely negative or have a faint line. If i test again after and it doesnt get darker, then i know it was the trigger but of it does get darker, then its a bfp. And if its negative then onto the ttc break i go. So we shall see. Even though im hoping for the best. I just feel that im out.


----------



## magicwhisper

Your not out until af hits. I wasnt expecting my bfp the month i gotmine. I was away the week i thought i ovulated :haha:


----------



## AC1987

aww you're not out yet Patrice! :flower: and really for me the feeling before getting my period and before I found out I had a bfp was the same!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. I guess we shall see what happens. And now i got that stupid bulge back as if its another hernia but on the right side now. Hoping its not another hernia. And they pushed the appt to have a consultation with the surgeon that did my hernia surgery to the 11th of feb. So if i am pregnant, they really wont be able to do the surgery until after birth. But at the same time im hoping there is no need for another surgery.


----------



## AC1987

YAAYYY!! it got sorted out almost, my DH went down to the hospital in his lunch hour to talk to a person about it, and found out that they didn't apply a self pay discount. So THATS why it was crazy high! so they're gonna apply that and then he might want to come with me to the next appt to talk to someone about how yes we are self pay.
Seriously you'd think at the beginning of the appt when they ask "Now do you have maternity insurance?" they'd write something down :dohh:

But ugh its such a huge relief... so i'm making CUPCAKES! :D 


Patrice.. I hope you dont have another hernia!


----------



## mzswizz

Glad it worked out fine for you Ashley!! I love cupcakes. Save one for me :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

glad it got worked out

just looked at my maternity notes and they have spelt my name wrong on loads of stuff.... you would of thought they could copy a name right :shrug:

going to have to ring them up on monday and tell them


----------



## sg0720

Hello ladies I know it's been a while sine I have been on here but I have just been dealing with life and I would look on from time to time checking on evryone just didn't log it.

I see there are some new ladies hello all!! And to all the bfp's congratulations

Afm: I am doing great my son turned four in nov and starts k4 in September all day I am so excited and he's getting so big also I finally got my BFP after so long of trying yesterday!!!! I'm about 5w 4d pregnant :) so excited

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## magicwhisper

oh hello sg :wave:


----------



## sg0720

Hello magic how are u my name is Sarina I was on this thread a lot before when I was ttc :)


----------



## magicwhisper

hi sarina :wave:

im zoey, 21 and ftm to be :happydance: we got our bfp after 5 months of ntnp/ttc

congratulations on your bfp :D


----------



## mzswizz

Yay sarina congrats!!!


Afm, i bought another hpt so i will be testing on the 27th, 28th and 30th.


----------



## sg0720

I'm 23 and we got our BFP after 2months ttc I was originally ttc for over 3years w my ex and it never happened n then some unfortunate events occurred n we broke up and we'll here I am lol :) it's pretty amazing


----------



## sg0720

Good luck Patrice I pray u get ur BFP u most definitely deserve it


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sarina.


----------



## AC1987

Sarina!! Welcome back! I've wondered about you from time to time :) Congrats on the bfp!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Sarina welcome back and congrats on your bfp! I also have another bnb friend who disappeared for awhile and recently came back with a bfp also.

I was looking through Zachary's photos as a newborn/infant and he looked so adorable. Not that he isnt now, but he had that chubby look around 3-4 months. Now he is tall and lean. Makes me look forward to having a newborn again so I can relive the memories and also build new ones.


----------



## AC1987

I miss cassidy from when she was a newborn :( I mean it was really hard at the time watching her... but ugh I miss her being that tiny!!


----------



## mzswizz

Aww your kids are growing up so fast!!!

Well im 9dpo/dpiui today and i couldnt resist the urge to wait to poas :blush: I should be 10dpt and usually when i test when its around 10dpt or more, before it automatically looks negative until it dries and then i may or may not see a line. But this time, the minute my urine ran across the test line area, i saw a test line come up and then it kind of faded and then i saw the control line. Its very very faint. I had to inverted the pics in order for you ladies to see the lines. Will be testing again on monday to see if it gets darker or lighter. Really hoping this still isnt the trigger shot. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8









photo1(2)-inverted.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AC1987

I see a line!! Hopefully this is on its way of becoming a dark line :):happydance: I would say wait 2 days and test again :)


----------



## mzswizz

Yes thats my plan...im going to wait until monday, my actual first test date to test.


----------



## boxxey

i see a line in all the pics, heres for hoping monday is a darker line cant wait for monday.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I hope so but to me i have a feeling that i just might have caught the end of the trigger. Im hoping thats not the case.


----------



## AC1987

Well heres to hoping its the real thing :)


----------



## hello_kitty

I see a faint line! Hope this is it for you

I actually think taking care of a newborn is easier than caring for a toddler...or maybe I'm just forgetting the exhaustion that accompanies a newborn. The only thing I remember is zachary napping a lot and At least he didn't get into things.


----------



## AC1987

Its a different exhaustion, toddler they're into EVERYTHING and you hafta keep a sharp eye or things like blinds get broken, cushions get destuffed :growlmad: water and milk gets poured everywhere, pets get terrorized... oh the list goes on! Newborns its more the exhaustion from after labour and then having to get up on the hour to do something with them. But looking back I think I got more rest :haha: its so hard being pregnant and having to care for a toddler. I know Cassidy is just being a toddler but somedays she is so naughty... :dohh:


----------



## hello_kitty

I think Zachary has been good for the most part...mostly because I keep him in his play yard...the one that has 8 panels when I am doing something. Sometimes he demands my attention though and wont stop screaming so I have to pick him up and some days I get frustrated, especially when I am having pressure in my belly.


----------



## AC1987

I don't know what to do about sleeping arrangements once the new baby is born. I planned on it sleeping in our room for a while til the night wakings stop. However I don't think Cassidy is ready for a toddler bed yet, I dont want to hafta keep checking on her 24/7 to make sure she isn't killing herself or trashing her room. :wacko: So I'd rather her stay in her playpen until 2 years... only that means I have no place for the new baby.


----------



## ricschick

I see all of them Patrice!!!! Exciting! 

Ac glad it all got sorted!


----------



## mzswizz

Well, i caved in and tested and to me it looks like the test is lighter. Will confirm on thursday. I showed my friend the tests in comparison and she says to her, today's test looks darker. She said its more visible now but i'll let you ladies be the judge. Im 10dpo/dpiui today. I have a feeling that what im getting on the hpt is still the trigger unfortunately. I really have no symptoms or anything that jumps out at me that gives me hope. But we shall see what happens thursday. I either get AF or a bfp.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4









photo2(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

Forgot to say top is yesterdays and bottom is todays :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

here's a tweaked pic for better comparison
 



Attached Files:







tweaked.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ricschick

Today's test is def darker! When is the trigger meant to be out of your system? I think it's very promising Patrice and not everyone has symptoms to begin with! Xxx


----------



## mzswizz

My doc told me it takes 7-10 days to be out my system. I first tested yesterday at 10 days past trigger and today at 11 days past trigger.


----------



## hello_kitty

The bottom one is much darker than yesterday's.

Ashley - I will be trying my best not to co sleep with the new baby once he/she is here. We even bought a play yard in advance so he/she can sleep in it. Zachary might still be sleeping with us or we will just let him sleep in the crib that we got for him but he never used. My dh thought I would be co sleeping with them so he bought a futon for himself.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. I might just wait until tuesday to test again.


----------



## AC1987

Ok according to my eyes, I would say the test looks about the same, I can't really tell if one of them is lighter or darker, just that I do see a line in both. It is faint however... so either its the trigger remaining.. or its the start of an early bfp. :thumbup: I do hope it is a bfp :)


Lily, I don't plan to co sleep just to have the new one in its own bed in our room til it's sleeping through the night or atleast down to 1-2 feedings a night.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. Im going to wait until tuesday and if its darker than it may be the start of the bfp and if its lighter then i will know its been the trigger.


----------



## mzswizz

well both are completely dried. dont know which is which but they both are definitely the same line so maybe it was just darker before it dried. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 4









tweaked.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AC1987

They look the same to me too... :wacko: like I said I think waiting a day or two and retesting will give you a better idea :thumbup: however reeeeaalllyyyyy hoping this is it!!! :D


----------



## mzswizz

yeah im going to wait until tuesday before testing again.


----------



## sg0720

Patrice I can definitely see the line without squinting fx for you

And thank you ladies


----------



## mzswizz

thanks sarina


----------



## ricschick

nooooo Tuesday is too far away lol xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol rics! It feels that way.

My cycle has really flown. Today im 11dpo/dpiui. I am not testing today. I told dh that most likely im just going to go in for betas on friday or monday if af doesnt show. Might test tomorrow but i dont know yet. Already broke between buying groceries and buying tests and paying bills. DH gets paid friday so i can buy a frer then. Didnt experience any spotting and usually mu bbs hurt like a week or later in my cycle before AF and my bbs arent hurting at all. Now thats the only thing different to me because i always experience that. Also, i keep experiencing on and off cramping in both ovary sides so i have no clue whats going on. Today im 12dpt so hoping that the trigger is out my system. Thats why i want to wait til tuesday because i will be 13dpt. But we shall see what happens.


----------



## AC1987

The only thing I noticed before my bfp's both time is the cramping BEFORE my period actually came, because usually I'd cramp once I was on it.. but for it to happen like a day before it was due made me think something was up. 

Ugh Patrice i'm sooo hoping this is it for you! :flower:


AFM... monday blues.. well more like dealing with DD after her sugar induced weekend with in laws... they took her to walmart on sunday morning and fed her half a bag of candy *sigh* I wasn't there or I woulda stopped it. :wacko: I don't know why they'd think that was a good idea...
And then I don't know if its hormones or what, but I'm a little annoyed at one thing my mom plans on doing when she comes... she says she will watch the new baby and just bring it to me for feeding. But its like I want bonding time with my newborn, it goes to fast and I won't get that time back. So I guess I'll see how I feel and just put my foot down if I feel she is being too controlling. Mostly its Cassidy that I'm gonna need help with, and house cleaning cooking etc. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, im the same way. I start cramping once AF starts so we shall see. And hopefully your mom will help with Cassidy and housework etc. i agree that you should have your bonding time with baby and not only be there for the feeding. Also, dont you just hate when people give kids sugar knowing that you will have to deal with them being hyper later?! Hopefully, all is well now.


----------



## magicwhisper

maybe tell your mum you will need more help with your older lo and housework than the baby :shrug:


----------



## AC1987

I tried and she basically told me that I will not be up for it and should just spend my time in bed, which I plan to, BUT I want to have time with my baby too.. I dont just want to be a feeding source :wacko: Like I mean its not like I'll be like no you can't hold my baby or anything, and I'm sure I'll be fine for a break. But what shes talking is taking the baby for the entire night. Oh well its still a while away.

Omg nooo Cassidy is SOOOO miserable today, I think sugar withdrawl... but goodness I hafta deal with alot of tears. :baby:


----------



## magicwhisper

when she sees you taking care of baby she will realize you wont need help with baby but with everything else :dohh:

oh no poor you


----------



## mzswizz

here is the test dried and out the case....the bottom is today's test
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5









tweaked.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: might just be my eyes but it looks a little lighter but maybe cause you didn't use fmu? Do you think you'll test again tomorrow or wait til after when you expect AF?


----------



## ricschick

Still see all the lines!! Fx


----------



## mzswizz

it is lighter to me too Ashley. So i know its the trigger shot.


----------



## AC1987

So do you think you will test again today patrice? Or wait it out and see?


----------



## mzswizz

im just going to wait it out. I go in for my beta on friday.


----------



## AC1987

Is today when you expect AF? or tomorrow? I know its hard not to symptom spot.. but do you feel different at all?


It snowed here :wacko: which isn't THAT rare but its not that common either. I'll try to get some pics of Cassidy out in it :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-i remember our first snow day here. We actually had fun playing in the snow last month and having a snowball fight. I even managed falling flat on my butt a few times :haha:

Im 13dpo/dpiui today. If AF is based on 14 day lp then it should be here tomorrow but if its based on 28 day cycle, then it will be here friday. So between tomorrow and friday it should be here. Havent really had any symptoms or anything. My nipples hurt but thats about it. Just waiting to see what this cycle holds. I want to test but i dont want to spend more money especially if i get a negative test. So im just going to let the bloodwork or my body tell me whats going on. Well thats it for now.


----------



## mzswizz

here are the originals..bottom is today. ugh i wish the trigger would leave already. by the way..i took the test after a 1 hour hold.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 6









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 4









photo 3 (1).jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzswizz

tweaked
 



Attached Files:







tweaked1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









tweaked2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









tweaked3.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AC1987

I still see a line, its faint.. so either its the start of a bfp or the lingering trigger? when did you get the trigger? you said it lasts 7-10 days?


----------



## mzswizz

well my doc told me that its lasts no longer then 10 days. today im 13dpo/dpiui and 14 days past trigger. So 2 weeks to after trigger to be exact. and what has me wondering is the fact that when it is tweaked..its pretty much the same darkness in color with the others and this is after just a hour hold if that.


----------



## AC1987

Ooohh then it sounds kinda promising :flower: 
I know they say hpts works a couple days before expected AF but I find for a straight away line in the time frame its better just either a day before or on the day of when you expect it or a day after. 

I'm still hoping its the real thing!!


----------



## mzswizz

i might just go in tomorrow for my betas because i suppose to come in 14 days after trigger anyways. So tomorrow morning, i will be there.


----------



## mzswizz

And i just found out that the walmart test has a sensitivity level of 25.


----------



## AC1987

Thats for bloodwork? and they'll be able to tell if you're really pregnant from that right? 

haha I'm unsure what 25 means on the sensitive thing... :shrug:


2 days until my midwife appt, I have this long list of questions :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

yes thats for my beta. and yes they will be able to tell me if i am pregnant or not. and 25 means that your hcg level has to be at 25 or higher to be picked up on the test.


----------



## ricschick

I think the trigger should be our of your system by now!! It looks very promising!! When will you get the results of the beta? Get a frer!!! Xxx


----------



## AC1987

I agree with Claire, if its this past your trigger so that it can't be it, then I think its looking good for you :flower:
How are you feeling Patrice? Do you wanna test? :haha: when do you go for bloodwork?? I hope they'll be able to tell right away or atleast the next day!


----------



## ricschick

Any updates Patrice???? X


----------



## AC1987

Patrice!! This silence is killing me!!! :baby: whats happening? :haha:


I made a yummy meal! mini meatloafs made in a muffin pan :haha: mashed potatoes, creamy kale, and corn bread! :thumbup:


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice I still see a line but it is fainter than the others. You should definitely go test your beta on Friday so see what is going on.

Ashley - we havent gotten any decent snow in awhile only a few and it would melt immediately. 

I just got home from my doctor's appointment and had my 12 week ultrasound. Baby is measuring on track due date is still 8/8. The baby was moving around a lot...so cute! I'm going to post my scan pic later.


----------



## mzswizz

sorry ladies i just got home from being with my friend and running errands.

im 14dpo/dpiui today and af isnt here. I went in for my bloodwork and today seems like it has been just a bad luck day. So i go there and first the lab is saying the order for the pregnancy blood test isnt there. So my friend and I walked to the gyn clinic in the hospital on base and told the nurse and she input the order. Went back and the lab says it says hcg urine test :dohh: So had to go there again and tell the nurse and she put the blood sample test on there. Went back to the lab and the lab said still isnt there but i have an order for blood work :dohh: I was like im pretty sure that is the one and the guy was telling me no :growlmad: Ugh so i just got my blood work done anyways. I went BACK to the gyn office and told them the situation and they said they will call me with the results within a hour or so if i dont hear from them by 1 then i can call. So 1pm comes and goes so i called and now they are in a meeting :nope: Called back and still in meeting :nope: The gyn office closes at 4pm and they never called so now i got to wait until tomorrow morning to call to get the results. So another waiting game for me.


----------



## AC1987

omg what a crazy frustrating day for you!! That drives me crazy when no one talks or knows whats going on... sucks though! :growlmad:
I was trying to guess what the results was being, I was thinking either good and you're celebrating, or bad and you're upset. 
Soooo in the meantime of waiting will you POS?? :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Omg Patrice how frustrating!! I hope they give you good news when they call! Xx

Great new kitty about the scan!! Xx


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-im just going to wait to see if AF arrives tomorrow. and yes i was just upset because i received no answers.

rics-thanks.


----------



## ricschick

Have they not called yet then!
I'm not sure what time it is there x


----------



## AC1987

I think shes in.. washington state? So thats about 2 or 3 hours behind me I think.. so its about 5:30 or 630 am :p so I doubt they'd call before 9am if they do... hopefully you get the answer you're waiting for Patrice!! I've got my fingers crossed and reeeaally hope this is the long awaited bfp!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Doc office isnt open yet. Its 7:46am over here at the moment in washington state. They open around 8-8:30am.


----------



## magicwhisper

good luck :dust:

yay for a good scan :D


----------



## ricschick

Any news good I hope!! Xx


----------



## AC1987

Lily! I wanna see a scan pic :)


Patrice... any news? 

AFM.. just came back from my appt. First DH is NOT happy for wasting his day taking me to the appt and then not being able to find ANYONE who knows ANYTHING about billing, they all just say "That's not my department I have no control" ugh and they moved the billing off site :nope: And then apparently I coulda gone to this other location and not paid the extra hospital fee that they failed to mention to me, cause from what they told me last time is that anyone who is self pay hasta be seen at the hospital only. grrrr! :growlmad: and yes billing was the people who told me that. 
Like I love the care I recieve but I HATE the billing side of it.. 
So my DH is just gonna write them a letter since he can't reach anyone by phone or in person. 

Oh, and I lost weight :nope: I think from all the stress this month grrr.
And I'm anemic, like worse than what I thought, apparently my levels should be at a 31 or higher and its at 27.
So they're retaking my blood at 36 weeks and I think if its not improved by then, they'll make me have an iv bag of blood or something :nope: noooo!! 
But aside from that, I got her to feel where the baby is, and what I thought was the head is the bum :haha: and its kinda in an angle which is what I had thought, and everything else looks good.


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice can't wait to hear updates!

Ashley it must suck to be left hanging like that and how they misinformed you. I hope everything gets resolved for you soon. It must be exciting feeling the baby!

So I'm having a bad day cuz my family is giving me a hard time they put down my pregnancy every chance they get about how I can't handle 2 kids and how small zachary is. Gosh I'm a grown adult I know how to take care of my kid. So zachary was being naughty getting into things and I yelled at him and threatened to spank him of course I would never do that I was just like "stop that or mommy's gonna spank you" and my mom overheard over the phone and started lecturing me about how I couldn't yell or spank him and that I should call the police and put him up for adoption and not have anymore kids. Do I not have the right to discipline my own kid? The direction she's leading me to is having an uncontrolled kid. Not a really good day for me.


----------



## AC1987

aww my mom is the opposite she tells me I spoil cassidy too much :haha: and that I need to have a firmer hand on her. 

Though ALL toddlers go through a phase where they will do something over and over and over again no matter how many times you tell them no, I think as long as you're consistant it works :) They're at a age where they want to test bounderies, and its good to set up some bounderies :thumbup: it helps them feel secure. However gosh it can get annoying when you repeat yourself 10 times :haha: 

I think I'll just need to find myself a straight jacket the next time I'm pregnant :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Well i started bleeding.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh im sorry :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies


----------



## ricschick

Oh no I'm so sorry Patrice xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks but i had a feeling it was going to come.


----------



## AC1987

nooooooooooo!! :nope: :hugs: Patrice I'm so sorry!! I was so hoping this was it for you!


----------



## mzswizz

im going in on monday to demand some aggressiveness for this cycle.


----------



## AC1987

:nope: thats so sad! I hope they can give answers...


----------



## ricschick

When hubby going Patrice I hope you have time for one more go before hand cx


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry patrice I thought this was your month too. 

Been having a headache since yesterday don't know why it feels so uncomfortable. We are rehoming our dog. He's pending pick up right now. He's been annoying since day one and now with this pregnancy and my lack of patience I just can't handle it anymorw. Here is my scan pic Btw
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140130_133755.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## magicwhisper

love the scan

sorry you had to get rid of your dog


----------



## josephine3

Aww sorry u have to rehome ur dog Lily that must be really upsetting :(

sorry about af too Patrice.

Hope everyone is well! Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Im cd2 and on cd4, i will be going in to pick up the Clomid, when i pick up the Clomid, im going to stop over to my gyn office and talk to the nurse to ask if there is a way to do the trigger and IUI BEFORE dh goes on deployment on the 11th. Other than that, ive been ok. I have been spending time with dh and my friend treated me to get my nails done :thumbup: So i just been taking my mind off of this cycle until monday.


----------



## hello_kitty

I was upset in the beginning and kept changing my mind about it but now I think its better for all of us. Walking him has became a chore but it needs to be done and I told dh I dont want to do it anymore so we just have to give him up since we cant give him quality care anymore. Just got done cooking hoping zachary would eat since he barely ate today. He only took a few bites and that was it. I thought it tasted good but he's teething probably why he's been biting everything and not wanting to eat.


----------



## AC1987

aww nice scan Lily, sorry about the dog, yea they are alot of work, I've said no to dogs until we move into a house that comes with enough land where it won't require walking it :haha:


Claire, you're in 2nd tri now :) do you find pregnancy gets easier for you? The more kids you have I mean? 

Zoey how you feeling?

Jo, how is things? Is it hard watching Georgia or not bad? :) 

Patrice I hope this works :thumbup:


AFM... I can hardly sleep anymore :dohh: Oh well guess my body is preparing me for night wakings :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Lovely scan kitty and I'm with ya on the dog thing they are hard work.

Gl this cycle Patrice! 

Ac no it definitely gets harder!! Lol xx


----------



## magicwhisper

im good, i go through periods of not beoing able to sleep which is annoying


----------



## hello_kitty

I think I am carrying another boy which would be a little disappointing because I really wanted a girl this time for a change. Reason I'm assuming the gender us because I posted pics of the scan in the gender section and EVERY ONE guessed that it's a boy based on the nub. I can just imagine the technician telling me it's a boy at next month's scan.


----------



## josephine3

Magic - i wanted another girl too but looks like its a boy! Am getting used to the idea now tho.
I think im into the nice part of pregnancy! Im sleeping better, feeling good and look well.watching georgia is ok now i just nap when she does! Its just bending down to tidy up toys that i hate lol.
I agree our oh does most of the work with our dog since we habe a baby. I still think u would have t o walk them no matter how big ur land tho. It is nice now he has started to play more with georgia tho. I just wish he wasnt so hairy the hoovering is awful!


----------



## AC1987

Well its more I don't want to hafta pick up dog poop :haha: well that and I know I do not have the time for one right now :) But eventually I might get a dog... years from now :baby:

Its my birthday today!! :happydance: I made myself a YUMMY blueberry cheesecake soooo excited to eat it tonight :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOOUUUU :fool::fool:

yeah i am starting to get uncomfy sometimes now :dohh:

and i am in sereous need of maternity clothes ... oh if only money grew on trees :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

happy birthday ashley!

AFM, im on cd4 and i started taking the clomid. This will be our natural cycle. I will be able to go in a day early for my scan and trigger shot so dh and i can have a little chance but we shall see.


----------



## AC1987

Thanks Zoey and Patrice :)

Patrice, is it the clomid that now gives you a more regular cycle?


----------



## AC1987

haha I'm gonna sound like a spoiled brat here... but all my DH got me for my bday was a chocolate bar :dohh: 
Ahhh well my sisters sent me money so that was awesome :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Happy belated birthday ac!!! Sorry you hubby didn't bother much he should be spoiling you hugs Hun xxx


----------



## mzswizz

ashley- i think its both the clomid with trigger shot because i ovulate every time on it.


----------



## AC1987

ahh :) well must be nice to have a more regular cycle now :thumbup:



AFM... oh my teeth have been killing me so much lately.. I know I have a wisdom tooth coming in that isn't helping.. but my gums are agony lately.. :nope: I wish dentists weren't so pricey!


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - so sorry that your husband didnt spoil you on your bday! At least he didnt forget. I know some men who forgets their wife's/gf's birthday.

I wanna go to the dentist too but I'm afraid of exposure to xrays. I will probably ask my ob next month when I see him I will be 16 or 17 weeks then. 

Woke up this morning and didnt feel so well having a sore throat. I emailed my company and said I will be an hour late for work. Thank God I have a job from home.

Do you ladies find it offensive when other people make comments about bearing children? So I have 2 moms one that is my biological mom and the other is my adopted mom. My adopted mom has never given birth before and all of us are adopted. My biological mom has 6 children. So having 6 children herself of course she hasnt been interfering with my child rearing plans. Dh and I discussed that we want 3-4 children...the 4th just might come some time later...we'll see. My bio mom gave us the thumbs up and said children are a blessing and we should have 3-4. 

My adopted mom is totally different. Last time, I dont know if I mentioned on here about her asking me if I will get my tubes tied or not after this one. I already made my point clear that I will not and we plan on having 3-4 kids. So yesterday, just after 1-2 weeks after making that remark, she TOLD me that "you should stop having more kids after this one or wait until they are much older and have a 3rd and stop". I was so pissed because having children should be the husband's and wife's business and no one else's. Yet, I have no idea why she keeps bringing it up. I dont understand how the number of children I plan to have affects her. She is a hypocrite though because I remember last year she made a public speech at a temple and said that in her next life (she believes in havign a next life) she hopes to have 4 children, 2 boys and 2 girls.


----------



## magicwhisper

so strange :wacko:


26 weeks so double digits :happydance: one week until 3rd tri :O


----------



## ricschick

Kitty ignore them all Hun your right its up to you and your dh! I can't stand people butting in either. X


----------



## AC1987

Lily, ignore the insensitive comments if you can :thumbup: this is something for you and your DH to work out. 

Zoey, oh wow!! :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Cassidy's 18 month appt was today, she is now 32 1/4 inches long now :D and 20.8 pounds :D 


How is everyone?


----------



## josephine3

Happy late birthday ashley! My oh is pretty useless at bdays ans xmas too to be honest. And he says we shudnt bother with valentines day.

Magic wow 26 weeks already?! Im scared I'll get to third tri and still not be prepared. We still havent bought any of the major items cos of my oh loosing his job. Im worried about how we will afford it.
I dont understand what u mean by double digits? It always confuses me.

I feel bad for u goys we get free dental treatment while pregnant and for one yr after birth!


----------



## josephine3

Oh p.s. I havent seen the health visitor for georgia in ages but i weighed her at home the other day and she was 26 pounds x


----------



## AC1987

Thanks Jo!

Yeah this valentines day I am just making heart shaped cookies, I am less disappointed when I don't expect anything :thumbup: the first 2 years were hard being married cause it was almost like I expected something.. whereas now I'm like meh he won't get me anything :haha:


I don't feel prepared and I am like 4 weeks away from full term :shrug:


----------



## ricschick

Jo try places like eBay and fb for baby things you get so many bargains!! 

Ac your pregnancy is flying by isn't!! Be time to pack your bag soon!! 

Il be 16 weeks tomorrow! It is starting to flyby now and I'm feeling definate movements! I do love this part if pregnancy roll on March for our scan!! 

Patrice how are you getting on? X


----------



## AC1987

My bag is mostly packed already :haha: I did that a month ago :blush: couldn't wait.

I will probably wait til the time is closer before packing something for my DH, as I know he won't think about himself like last time. 
The only bad thing with labour is not knowing when it will happen... well I mean unless you're induced or its a c section.. but like to go naturally gaahh confusing.

Lately I've been waking up in pain from movement, this baby likes to stretch between my hips and I think sit on my butt or something because I keep getting strong urges to push :wacko: Unsure if its just my body preparing for labour or what but its unnerving...

3rd tri exhaustion is setting in big time lately.. finding it hard to get a move on and do things. 

Patrice, how are things with you?


----------



## josephine3

Well i had a trip to hospital yesterday. Iv been having period pains for 2 days now ands some crampy tightening feelings. I rang the mw thinking she'd say no worries but she wanted me in to get checked out. Sooo they listened to babys heart which was fine, did blood pressure, urine and all that. Said i might have a urine infection but not likely so they've sent that for testing. Cos i sais i had period pain she checked my cervix, which was closed, but apparently very soft. After consulting with another doctor she sent me home but im still worried and still having pain :( after all this she told me they dont treat for pre-term labour until 24 weeks anyway so i sort of thought well what was the point of me coming in then grr. So i dont feel too reassured really!


----------



## AC1987

I keep getting the feeling like AF is coming but it turns out to be nothing.. not really cramping though. :wacko: 
Thats odd why would they want you to come in if they wouldn't do anything?


----------



## magicwhisper

that was odd, they didnt even give any advice either

i hope all is fine for you :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

hey ladies just checking in. Everything is okay here dh leaves tuesday for deployment so we just been spending time together. Hope all is well.


----------



## AC1987

awww :( I hope the time passes by quickly for you Patrice while he is gone :flower:


----------



## ricschick

Jo I hope everything is fine just take it easy!

Patrice how long is he away? Did you have a chance this cycle? X


----------



## AC1987

Blaahh... why now does my teeth hafta start acting up. I can't remember a time that they have hurt so bad... :nope: which is making me think that maybe I did get more cavities.. ugh which sucks since I don't think a dentist would do any work on my mouth this late in pregnancy, not to mention can't really afford it either :nope:


----------



## AC1987

My dh told me that I am MAKING a dentist appt asap for myself, cause I was up most the night in pain because of the toothaches... so the earliest they could make it was 8am tomorrow. 

I'm 33 weeks today! :D


----------



## ricschick

Happy 33 weeks ac glad dh made you go Hun nothing worse than toothache!! Xx


----------



## mzswizz

he is going to be gone for 6 months and im going to head to my doc appt for the trigger shot so we can have a chance.


----------



## magicwhisper

woo 33 weeks!


----------



## mzswizz

update: went to the doc a day early and i have a 16.5mm and a 15.6mm follie (one in each ovary). The biggest one is in the left ovary. I do have 2 more follies in the left ovary that are a good size also. So the nurse says its a good thing that i came in a day early because it looks like im going to ovulate like tomorrow. So she says that i most likely need to come in on cd11 from now on instead of cd12 for my scan. Also, they want to do the IUI at 7:30am before dh leaves before deployment :happydance: So looks to me like we have a chance here ladies.


----------



## AC1987

oh yaayy patrice!! :happydance:


AFM... OUCH! well ok went to the dentist and they gave me a few options one was fill the cavity. 2nd was if it was deeper than they thought root canal, plus crown. Well the 2nd option was an insane amount of money so I said no to that but ok to the filling, and then said if its really bad then just pull the tooth, also my wisdom tooth is growing into the molar thats giving me a problem. So the dentist started on my tooth, and sure enough it needs a root canal done *sigh* there is hardly any tooth left :nope: so this friday I have an appt with the oral surgeon to discuss removing my wisdom tooth and molar. Also on friday is my midwife appt so I might hafta move it to later in the day. I just am upset because I know if its gonna cost too much my DH will say no, because we really can't afford anything too high and they don't offer payment plans :shrug: So I have a temp filling in right now. and my mouth is killing me as the numbing stuff wears off *sigh*


----------



## ricschick

:happydance:great news Patrice!!! everything crossed for you!!! did dh get off ok? where is he going? xxx

ac well if it needs doing then you have no choice hun you cant remain in pain!! im sure dh will agree! it must be difficult having to pay for every little thing :hugs:

hows everyone else? xx


----------



## magicwhisper

Officialy in 3rd trimester :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

yaayyy congrats Zoey!!

AFM right now everything depends on if the roads will be clear friday. Its insane right now with the snow.. it started at noon and hasn't stopped my DH has been trying to get home for the last hour (his work is 20 mins away) :wacko: I might hafta tell him to spend the night at a hotel cause I dont want him getting in a wreck


----------



## josephine3

Hi again ladies. Im feeling a little better but still crampy on and off.
Ashley my oh is useless at birthdays and valentines stuff too. You do get used to it but its still a little disappointing!
Patrice glad you have a shot tis cycle great news. 
These pregnancies are really flying by i just cant believe most of us will have 2 babies soon!
it must be so annoying for u patrice sorry i feel for u xxx


----------



## AC1987

awww yea patrice I reaaalllyyy hope that this is your cycle :flower: 


My DH finally made it home after 4 hours on the road... his work is only 20 mins away.. the traffic was awful :nope:
Bad news is that he thinks I'll probably hafta cancel my dentist appt on friday because of the roads... more snow is expected tomorrow. ugh! :growlmad: I postponed my midwife appt to wednesday...


----------



## AC1987

Well I didn't cancel my dentist appt, but when I called to see if they were open no one picked up... so I imagine they're closed. 
So my DH had to work today so he's on his way in. 
And I'm just sitting at home doing nothing :shrug: 
I feel like I've been riding a horse my thighs ache SO much... and the 3rd tri exhaustion seems to have caught up, I'm barely having enough energy to make dinner or do laundry :( and my bathrooms are a disaster.


----------



## ricschick

maybe you have spd?? I think im getting it! its were your pelvis aches and thighs and you can be in constant pain google it. I hope you can get an appointment soon!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy valentines day everyone! My husband didnt have time to arrange anything romantic cuz he has to work the whole day today so I wasnt expecting anything. I dropped him off at work and went to grab him some breakfast and when I came back he got flowers for me. I dont know what to get him since I already bought him everything that he needs/wants like last month cuz I couldnt help myself. I'm probably gonna at least buy him a card and make a nice dinner for him.

Went to a genetic counseling appointment yesterday and we left feeling worried about the baby. Found out that I carry the hemoglobin e trait and dh might carry it too (we need to do more testing on him to find out). It doesnt affect us if we have it since we are silent carriers, but 2 people who have it and end up having children have a 1 in 4 chance of producing a baby with thalassemia...which is a serious blood condition. So at this point we dont know if I am the only one who have the trait or if both dh and I have it. We were supposed to go in for testing today but dh stayed up til 5 am to do research for our upcoming trip on wednesday so he couldnt get up. He said we will go on Monday. I was pretty upset this morning and cried. We decided that if my husband does indeed carry the trait and this baby turns out ok, we will stop at 2 since we dont want to take a risk each time. If this baby turns out to be thalassemic (they will want to do amnio to find out) I think I will end the pregnancy since it is a serious condition and I dont want my baby to suffer after coming into this world. We will have no more children and Zachary will be our only child. It breaks my heart to think about the worst case scenario especially before our trip.


----------



## AC1987

Awww :nope: well heres to hoping everything is ok with you both for your baby's sake. 


I don't know if I have spd... anytime I complain about an ache I just get told its normal and to expect to feel alot worse :shrug:


----------



## magicwhisper

nothing romanti for valentines day here, neither of us like valentines day :haha:


----------



## AC1987

How does 3rd tri feel zoey? exhausted? :winkwink: 
I feel like death this morning. Well I woke up with an awful leg cramp.. then I decided to make a nice big breakfast, got half way through before Cassidy woke up... so now thats on hold until my DH wakes up to watch her.. but I guess I shouldn't complain and just enjoy sitting down.

I'm freaking out that full term is coming up fast!! :wacko: don't feel ready!!


----------



## magicwhisper

Not quite yet :haha:

Hope you got your breakfast!


----------



## AC1987

Yep! Pancakes and bacon! Yummmyyyy!! 

Tonight we're gonna go out for steak yaaayyy I've been craving it!


----------



## ricschick

oh kitty im so sorry you've had this news how comes it wasn't picked up with zac? I hope and pray that everything will turn out ok xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Claire - dh and I are both pissed off with my ob doc. Obviously in his chart he DID pick it up when I was pregnant with Zac because it said 2012 but he kept quiet about it until now. When I went to the genetic counseling the lady was like "so you do have the trait, but it just lists the year and doesnt give much detail and how they got it" so she called my doc's office and he said he doesnt know either. Everyone was confused so the counselor is having me get the test done again along with dh. 

My dh is upset because if the doc already knew that I have the trait since 2012 then he should've told us at our first appointment when I came in at 6 weeks and advised dh to get his blood check to see if he also has the trait. He waited until my 9 week appointment to ask dh to go test and even then he didnt even tell us why. He didnt even say that I had the trait so thats why we took everything lightly and dh went and did the test but we never called in and asked for the result because we thought it was just routine work.

So at my 13 week appointment he said dh's blood level was low and sent us to see the genetic counselor and thats when EVERYTHING was revealed. It was like a splash of cold water to our faces. I wish I could strangle him for not telling us of whats going on sooner. If we would have known sooner like when I was 6 weeks we would've rushed things along and did the testing and if baby has a problem we would have a choice whether to terminate or not..but now that I am over 15 weeks pregnant its gonna be much harder. By the time we get results and test the baby I will probably be over 17 weeks along.


----------



## AC1987

Wow... thats terrible of your OB! 

Now did Zachary get tested to see if he has it? Like whatever it is that you think might get passed onto the next baby?
I know they can do a whole lot more now than what they could before.... so heres to hoping things will be ok :flower:


----------



## ricschick

I would most definitely make a formal complaint! That is terrible! As if you had known you would of made an informed choice weather ttc or get dh tested before hand. When will you get the result? Does baby only have a chance of getting it if both you have the trait? Xxxx


----------



## AC1987

Gah... I don't know what I'm feeling right now.. 

So DH and me were cleaning out the car, and I was cleaning out the trunk, and I come across this valentines day card, so I'm like "Umm I think you forgot to give me something" and he is like "No, I was going to give it if my parents came" .....soooo since they didn't come I didn't get anything? :shrug: I feel kinda hurt, like he'll only do stuff if others are present but if not then who cares... :wacko:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley that's terrible. Is the card just going to waste? It seems like he wants to put an act in front of others?

To answer your questions zachary did get tested as a newborn before we left the hospital. He does have the trait and they said he inherited from one of us but just inheriting the trait doesn't cause any problems. I really despise my ob doc now because looking back he's not informative at all. He rarely talks to me at my appointments unless I ask something and give one word answers. The only reason I went to him in the first place is because he's the closest doc in my area and all of my family went to him to have babies. 
It would've been nice of him to say "hey you have the trait so maybe your husband should go get tested before you have a second baby". Anyways 2 people who have the same trait has a 1 in 4 chance of having a baby with thalassemia it's a serious blood condition that requires life long blood transfusion and other horrible things.


----------



## josephine3

Gosh hello kitty i hope everything is ok :hugs: thats awful your doctor didnt tell you sooner, i wonder what he was thinking! 

Ashley how odd about ur oh. Why buy a card and not give it to u? I was quite suprised i actually got a card and some chocs i wasnt expecting anything at all!


----------



## magicwhisper

gosh im sorry kitty thats really dreadful of them :hugs:

thats strange about the card it makes no sense :shrug:

hope your ok josephine


----------



## AC1987

34 weeks today! 3 weeks til full term 6 til my due date... gaahh its making me nervous :haha:


patrice how is things with you??


----------



## ricschick

Ashley I agree it makes no sense and quite frankly that's just mean! hes quite happy to put on an act in front of others to look like he is a caring loving husband when in fact its all for show. I wouldn't be happy with this if it was me.

kitty I don't no what to say I just hope little bubba is fine what a horrible time for you:hugs: did dh get his bloods done? xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Its been such a tiring day! I had to drop dh off at work at 11 am and then drove an hour to rehome our dog. We are officially dog free now. Afterwards I picked him up to go get blood tests done at 3. We went and did some shopping for our trip. He bought a camera and we went to the baby store to get some stuff for Zac. By the time we got home it was past 8. So pretty much all of us have been out and about the entire day and we're so exhausted. I have hw due and afterwards have to get to packing. We are leaving on Wednesday for our 10 day trip. At least we got the blood testing out of the way and just waiting to hear back. I really cant wait but I'm going to try and stop stressing and just enjoy my trip.


----------



## ricschick

I hope you get results quickly! where are you going on your trip? xx


----------



## hello_kitty

I'm going to California and then vegas. We've been so busy packing today and dh has to work at 4:30. 

I've heard of other women feeling movement sooner than their first pregnancy I'm over 15 weeks and haven't felt anything yet. Getting paranoid.


----------



## AC1987

Not all women Lily :) I hope your trip is relaxing!!



AFM... WAAAA my hospital has a kid ban going on right now :( so if I go into labour in early march then Cassidy won't be able to see me. *sniff* I wanna be able to see her!! 
On a plus note I gained 3 pounds.


----------



## magicwhisper

That sucks about the kid ban!

28 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

sounds great kitty!! I don't rememner feeling it so early with no2 so I wouldn't worry hun im only just feeling proper kicks now! x 

happy 28weeks!!!

ac sorry about the kid ban! but hopefully you wont be in that long for you to notice too much x


----------



## AC1987

I'm just thinking about how hard its gonna be on my daughter having me go away and then not come back for 2-3 days and then me coming home with a new baby.. I guess I'm just worrying and stressed.


----------



## josephine3

Im worried about that too ashley its gonna be awful. I hate being away from Georgia even for a single night i hope i dont have to stay in this time :(


----------



## AC1987

Here its like if its a normal delivery you're in 2-3 days.. and if its a c section 5-7 days :wacko: so I'm hoping its a straight forward easy delivery and that baby is healthy so that I can see my DD sooner than later.. I'll probably ask my DH to go home to see her the next day just so that its not like she'll be without the both of us.


----------



## josephine3

Wow here if theres no probs at all u can go home the same day, c-section is 2-3 days. Altho i had the tear last time and had to stay 2 extra nights.If i have to stay in for any reason im gonna get oh to stay home with her as they cant stop overnight in the hosp anyway unless ur actually delivering in the night. If i really have to have oh in with me cos im giving birth at nihgt my mom will have Georgia. Whos gonna have Cassidy?


----------



## AC1987

My mom is coming to stay with me a little while starting March 1st, and then I'm SURE my in laws will be over invited or not haha so there will be people to watch cassidy. Here you can have one support person with you at all times day or night. So I've chosen my DH to be that person. 

I was having a horrid amount of cramps over the last few days it freaked me out.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies this is my 6th day on vacation just wanted to come in here and give a quick update. I'm having fun although it's kinda hard doing anything with zachary. He gets tired easily and starting to throw a fit in public. I found out dh has a trait but it's not gonna affect baby or other pregnancies. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ricschick

oh that's great news kitty!!! now you can relax!!xx


----------



## AC1987

YAAYYY great news lily!! :D And omg I know how hard it is bringing a toddler in public sometimes... especially when they "act up" 


AFM... omg Cassidy figured out how to climb out of her playpen, nearly gave me heart failure yesterday as the stair gate wasn't shut! :o so DH said she will be sleeping on a toddler mattress on the floor from now on, as he well and I don't want her breaking her arm or anything.. 
But my sleep was SO disruptive I'm such an unhappy person. She is usually AMAZING for sleep, goes down without a fuss sleeps 7-630 usually.. but last night took about 40 mins to settle her and get her to sleep. Then up at midnight for 3 hours. I finally go to sleep then this baby gives me an awful movement felt like I was getting my cervix checked from the inside out grrr :dohh:
So yes I'm just grumpy today! Ahh well 4 days til my mom comes horray!


----------



## AC1987

eeekkk less than 2 weeks til full term


----------



## hello_kitty

Isn't it exciting Ashley?

Thanks ladies I am very relieved. We are coming home on Friday then have my 17 week check up with the doc on Monday as well as one last additional blood work to be on the safe side.


----------



## AC1987

Ugh. Either I'm getting BH or contractions lately. And it usually happens when I'm really stressed out. My bump goes super hard and then pain just radiates all over it and to my back :nope: 
Funny though, because last time I was in labour I didn't really find that it hurt until I got to like 8 centimeters :shrug: 
This time its sooo much harder on my body I find.. I'm actually looking forward to a break before having more kids.


----------



## ricschick

Probably bh Hun how far along we're you when you went into labour last time? You got you bags packed yet? 

Patrice hope your ok. X 

Good luck for your appt kitty x

Afm getting bigger and slightly more uncomfy keep getting horrible cramp in my bum lol which makes me walk funny&#128517; think I may have an anterior placenta as in bit feeling baby as much as I thought I would and when I do it's very low down but we will see soon! X


----------



## magicwhisper

Glad its nothing inherited!

Sorry about the bh

Pain in the bum i get them :dohh:

Baby has moved to under my ribs making it a bit harder to breathe 

And i nearly fainted in asda which was a bit scary its never happened before :wacko:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley you should get checked out to be on the safe side. 

I started to have flutters at 16 weeks and for the past day or so I haven't felt anything. I tried laying on my side still norhing. I'm just worried cuz I ate korean bbq which got a little smoky and dh made a hot bath for me last night. It wasn't really hot but still warmer than it should been. My appt is on Monday hoping everything is fine.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I'm much too lazy to get checked out over all my discomforts... I mean if it was the real thing then it'd carry on, but it usually doesn't last longer then an hour. 
I do however have my bags packed just abouts, just got a few more things to buy before I'm all set for this baby to come :thumbup:
I really do not wanna go over my due date! but then again I don't wanna go too early either.


----------



## magicwhisper

ibs is playing up and ella has moved under my ribs so its harder to breathe :dohh:

but otherwise all is good here :thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

Kitty it was the same with me flutters one minute then nothing but now I'm feeling baby a lot more. Try not to worry I'm sure everything is fine. 

Patrice where are you? X


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - it's probably bh then. When I was having contractions with zachary I would get one every 5 minutes. My doc just told me to take a warm bath and try to sleep or go to labor and delivery to get checked out and I dragged my dh to the er just to be safe and I was experiencing preterm labor.

Claire - it's just strange because about 5 days ago baby was so active I was laying on my side and felt strong flutters...now nothing even if I try laying on my side. I'm concerned about mc but dh said that if that were the case I'd be having heavy bleeding. I'm concerned about a missed mc...


----------



## ricschick

Kitty I no what you mean, but just think how small still the baby is and they sleep around 18 hours a day and if they spin around you won't feel the movements as the feet will be facing your back, a few more week s and you will feel baby more often xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Claire For The ease Of mind. I have my 17 week check up with my doc tomorrow anyways so that will be a relief.


----------



## AC1987

I love getting sleep :haha: so happy my mom is here! Getting caught up on sleep before the new baby arrives :) 

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - lucky you! I seriously wish my mom would help out but I know it will never happen, just wishful thinking.


----------



## ricschick

Good luck at your appointment kitty you will be able to hear babies heartbeat!! X


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Claire! I'm excited already.


----------



## magicwhisper

Hope it goes ok


----------



## hello_kitty

Just got done with my Dr's appt. Baby's heart was beating away and I'll be coming back in 3 weeks for my 20 week scan.


----------



## AC1987

aww how exciting! Are you finding out the baby's sex? 


Omg I can't believe I'm 36 weeks... thats crazy! My next appt is this friday :)


----------



## ricschick

Happy 36weeks ac!!! When did you go into labour with dd1? Not long now!! How was your previous labour? Xx

Glad all went well kitty 3 weeks will flyby! Mines in 6 days I'm so excited!!! We're finding out are you? X


----------



## josephine3

Ahh all these pregnancies are moving so fast! 26 weeks for me now and finally made a start on the babys room. Still struggling to pick a name tho. Ashley I forget do u know what you're having? if i remember rightly didnt u go early with Cassidy? Might not be long now!


----------



## hello_kitty

Yes I will be finding out...This might sound mean but I want a girl so badly!


----------



## AC1987

Last time I went into labour at 37 weeks and like 3 or 4 days when I had Cassidy, it lasted a while but since a majority of early labour didn't hurt it didn't feel that long for me until the end of it where i was just SO exhausted more than anything. :haha: I remember I woke up with labour contractions August 1st, but it was only like 1-2 an hour and then it didn't increase by much til the evening.. and then Cassidy was born at 840pm Aug 2nd.

No name picked out, DH refuses to look at the name list again with me :nope: And anytime I ask he acts like I am nagging him grrr!! :dohh: stubborn DH.

Lily, don't worry the first time I REALLY wanted a girl :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Ac it's a shame he doesn't want to get more involved. I hope he comes round! So it could be very soon for baby to come!! Exciting!! 

Jose do you no shat your having? X

Kitty don't feel bad that's just the way you feel. Us this pregnancy different to your last? X

I have a feeling we are having a boy but we will see in 5 days time!! Xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

Everyones pregnancy is flying by including mine

30 weeks today and omg i cant believe it, it feels strange saying it :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

It does feel different barely any morning sickness and I'm showing more this pregnancy... guess it doesn't say much cuz second pregnancies usually show sooner. I have a feeling it's a boy but we'll see.

Zachary has been eating so much since we got back. He wants to eat all the time. Been gaining weight like a weed. Almost 2 lbs in 5 days! His pedi will probably be very surprised at his 18 month check up if he keeps gaining at this rate...but he's small to begin with so I'm not all that concerned...yet. even with his weight gain he weighed 21.8 lbs last night exactly at 16 months.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: aww lily i think Cassidy's weight must be around the same as Zachary's... but then she is on the small side.


Zoey... wow 30 weeks!? Really... that is crazy :shrug:

omg.. so I am SO uncomfy lately that I want this baby born, but then anytime I think its starting I freak out thinking oh no not now :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley just a few more days and you'll be full term! I still feel like my pregnancy is dragging by although I'm almost at the halfway mark. I'm just trying to enjoy every moment before the baby comes it's gonna be chaotic afterwards for awhile.


----------



## josephine3

Wow zoey 30 weeks already? Im not far behind, I hit 3rd tri on monday and feel sooo unorganised. 
We're having boy this tim but i sort of wanted another girl to be a lil sister for georgia...but im sure i will love him all the same! 
Ashley why do i not remember what ur having? X


----------



## AC1987

Jo, because I am team yellow :winkwink: so even I don't know what I am having :haha:

My appt went alright yesterday... they wanna do a growth scan next week to check the weight of the baby since I'm not gaining weight :nope: I'm worried.. I want everything to be ok.. I mean it should but gaahh I'm stressed. And then I'm stressed over not gaining :baby:


----------



## magicwhisper

Im sure baby is fine hun.:hugs:

It is crazy i feel un.organised when actually all i need is nappies ect and a mattress. Then the hospital bag of course


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley everything will be fine! Did you gain anything at all this pregnancy? Can't wait to see what you're having!

18 weeks and still can't feel anything...This is so weird


----------



## josephine3

Ohh i need everything still.. Cot, matress, pushchair, nappies clothes the works! Better get started really :dohh:

ashley i had growth scans last time cos of my elly measuring small but everything was fine. How is ur belly growth chart looking? Here we dont get weighed at all. Iv put on 2 stone so far but seem to have stopped gaining in the last month thankfully. Infact iv lost a pound this week. 
Hope baby is fine im sure everything will be ok. X


----------



## ricschick

ac im sure everything will be fine, and atleast you get to see baby again. 

we have bought a few bits so far we have the cot/mattress pram and car seat baby sling sterlizer a couple of babygrows and vests so need to get bouncer, moses basket and more clothes and a few more bottles, sheets and baby monitor. 

1 more day to our scan cant wait!!!


----------



## AC1987

I'm unsure how my belly is measuring, they measure it but they don't tell me anything. 
I'm sure things will be ok, I just am nervous :haha:
I've gained about 15 pounds I think.


----------



## hello_kitty

So you did gain something I would be concerned only if you gained 0 lbs...everything will be ok.


----------



## magicwhisper

At 27 weeks i had put on 2kg i did lose a bit due to morning sickness though.

No clue what i weigh now!.i do worry a bit im not putting on enough weight sometimes too. But bump is getting bigger so im not worried! 

Speaking of bump i think baby has gone sideways. Top of my bump is hard and the bottom is soft. 

Bump hurts a bit too and my back, and my back... well everywere hurts at times :nope:
And shw loves squishing my lungs :dohh:

Sorry im ranting i feel uncomfy right now constantly :blush: 

I hope she moves soon!

Though i love seeing her move. I also love it when she sticks a part of her out :cloud9: oh and she loves kicking my phone if i put it on my belly :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Aww the later part of pregnancy is so uncomfy it sucks... but I have a horrid feeling that there will be a part of me wishing to be pregnant again after this one is born :haha: I really need to write down a list of all the reasons to NOT get pregnant for about 2 years :haha:

I'm full term... :wacko:


----------



## ricschick

happy full term!!!

todays the day!!!:happydance:


----------



## magicwhisper

happy full term :haapydance:

i think everyone should be made to do that AC1 :rofl: ive heard too many stories of people gettinfg pregnant straight after having oa baby .. erm no thanks! :rofl:


----------



## ricschick

we are team...........................:pink::happydance:

scan went really well!! all was perfect and measuring to dates and we even saw her mouth open and close!! it was wonderful!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy full term Ashley! Im probably gonna ntnp after baby is 6 months and ttc after baby's 1st bday. I would like to wait but gotta pop them out cuz of school reasons. I wanna get done having kids so I can go into pharmacy school...and just work when I'm done rather than have more kids.

Do you ladies shop craiglist? I got an awesome deal on nb size 1 and 2 diapers over 400 diapers for 60 dollars in stores wouldve cost at least over 100 even dh couldn't say no so we're picking it up today.


----------



## magicwhisper

Oh wow great deal!

Got a packet of formula and 2 packs of nappies. i am happy xD

Just need nappy cream, wipes, cotton balls and cotton pads :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Claire! I hope I get my baby girl...but a boy would be ok too. Did you knew it was a girl all along? My dh thinks I'm carrying a girl I don't know if he really thinks that way or just wanna shut me up lol.


----------



## josephine3

Ahh i cant see what team u are on my phone rics? Am i the only one having a boy so far?
Happy full term ashley!


----------



## AC1987

Jo, I may end up with a boy... never know :winkwink:

So my DH completely forgot about my appt on friday.. I don't know HOW. but he is like "I don't have to drive you anywhere do I?" :dohh: ugh not looking forward to having to deal with him when I AM in labour because I don't want him getting done and asking if we can go at a time thats good for him :p 
Oh well atleast I'm not relying on him this friday for my appt. As my FIL is taking me for it.


----------



## ricschick

thanks guys

no kitty I thought it was a boy:haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

Yay to team.pink!


----------



## josephine3

More team pink? Is it wrong that im a lil jealous lol. Ashley i hope u have a boy! Wheres patrice? Hope shes ok. Maybe shes getting tired of all this pregnancy talk it must be hard on her.


----------



## ricschick

I was wondering where she was too!:shrug:


----------



## AC1987

I messaged her on fb a couple weeks back, she is staying busy while her DH is deployed I believe and is catching up on her studies. I should see what is up with her again :)

Jo, yea I don't mind having a boy this time, I know my DH will be happy! I mean money wise probably a girl would be better as we have more girl clothes :baby:


----------



## AC1987

Well, last pregnancy by this far along I was def having symptoms, I had a clear out and was starting to have contractions.
This time NOTHING.. well I mean it could still start within the next couple days but blaahh!
Only thing thats been happening but has been for the last couple of weeks is loss of mucus plug but I know that can regenerate :dohh:
Oh well, ultrasound and midwife appt tomorrow.


----------



## ricschick

sorry to tell you this ac but my 1st was born at 37+6 and my 2nd was 41+1:haha: so you could be in for a wait :hugs:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: oh noooo!! Don't say that LOL!! I would like things to go naturally I guess thats why I fear being over due, as I don't wanna hafta be induced or anything.


----------



## josephine3

I am getting so hot and grumpy Im ready to have this baby already!


----------



## mzswizz

hey ladies. just an update: im in school, dh is still on deployment, and we are just waiting until he gets back to ttc of course. But we are going to do the IUIs every other month so its not too much on my body.


----------



## magicwhisper

Im glad your ok hun and that your keeping busy! :hugs:

Well my little madam is sideways! And measuring a week ahead! Everything else is fine though xD

The.midwife is retiring so there was no need to ask if i can see Another one :haha:

This little monkey had better move :dohh: though it is nice feeling all the extra movements because of her position though


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice nice to hear from you again and glad you are keeping yourself occupied. 

After finding out the gender I think I'm gonna sort through zacharys clothes while I'm still up to it. He has like 8 garbage bag fulls of clothes from nb-6/9 months.


----------



## AC1987

Blah my appt sucked :( Well I mean I had the ultrasound, and it showed that the baby is small... like 4 pounds 14 ounces... so about a pound smaller than Cassidy was, and she was born when I was this far along.
So they said that its best I'm induced by 39 weeks :nope:

Then I got told how I need another ultrasound next week to check if the baby is growing any and if the placenta and umbillical cord is doing its job, and if not then there will be a chance I will be induced then and there. GAH!


----------



## ricschick

oh no ac sorry to hear that. how much did Cassidy weigh? well hopefully by 39weeks baby would have gained an extra pound xx


----------



## AC1987

Cassidy was small too she was 5 pounds 12 ounces... so I'm HOPING I go into labour naturally before next friday...


----------



## magicwhisper

Fingers crossed you do! 


I feel rough today... i dont even.want to eat chocolate


----------



## AC1987

My DH is less worried than me, my mom is more worried than me :baby: I'm mostly just REALLY wanting to avoid an induction.. and I just hope this baby is at a good weight when its born I don't want it to hafta stay in NICU...


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry for what you're going through Ashley but why do they want to induce you if the baby is small? 

Gonna begin my progestrone meds today that Dr prescribed. Hopefully with the meds I can go full term this time. I've heard of people going over though but my Dr said I'm gonna stop the meds at 36 weeks anyways so shouldn't be a problem.

MY scan is scheduled for the 24th. I kinda wanted to go this upcoming Thursday but dh said we should just wait til baby is over 20 weeks. My dh has names picked out already. Somehow he's so sure it's gonna be a girl and kept calling my bump rosalynn. Wonder what he's gonna say if it's a boy.


----------



## AC1987

I think its more if it stops growing in the womb like because of the placenta or umbillical not working, but right now its working thats why they are ok with it remaining inside me.

Like I wouldn't ok an induction if I didn't see a valid point, I'd only ok it if the baby is at risk. 
It was just alot to take in yesterday, because I thought they'd say everything is fine, and then they say that its a little too small for their liking...


----------



## hello_kitty

Do they know why the baby is small? Is it because you didn't gain enough weight?


----------



## josephine3

Aww ashley sorry to hear baby is measuring small. Did they say if he/she was engaged or what the position is? Any other symptoms he might make an appearance sooner rather than later?

Rics how did ur labours compare length wise? Im hoping for a bit shorter 2nd time round my first was about 21 hrs.

Hello kitty i did the exact same thing after my scan too sorted out all the clothes there wasnt much unisex stuff in there tho!
Hi patrice good to hear from u! Xx


----------



## AC1987

Head is down so that is good. I didn't ask to check for dialation as I find thats just so painful I'd rather only have it if I think I'm in labour and even then I HATE it. :baby: 

They don't know why the baby is small, I mean I got told I might just make small babies.. but I think they wanna moniter the umbillical cord and placenta to make sure that it is working ok.. 
I got told that I must moniter movement now too :shrug: So lately I'd been really paying attention.

Also! I'm either in the early stages of labour or I just have really over done it today. I've been having contractions or braxton hicks ALL day since 3am. I haven't been timing them at all yet as I don't feel like I'm getting too many close together, also been losing my mucus plug... 

I just hope if it is something that I get to sleep tonight first... I'm SO exhausted!!


Hope you ladies are doing well :flower:


----------



## hello_kitty

Josephine - I think I have a garbage bag full of neutral stuff but most are sleepers and onsies. I don't have any neutral everyday wear. The more I think about it now I really don't mind the gender anymore. Another boy would be just as nice.


----------



## magicwhisper

I hope this is the start of something for you xD


----------



## josephine3

Ooh ashley fx'd you'll be off to the hospital soon then!


----------



## AC1987

NOTHING is happening :haha: I'm so over being pregnant, I'm so uncomfy my sleep sucks.. not that it'll get better once baby is born but hopefully I won't be that uncomfy anymore.


----------



## hello_kitty

I remember losing 16 lbs the first month with zachary and that's under my pre pregnancy weight. Now I'm starting to remember how difficult the first month is with a newborn.


----------



## magicwhisper

Currently watching ella be hyper after ive been drinking dr pepper :haha: she loves that drink just like her mum xD

Sleep is a thing of the past im up every 2 hours to wee. Training for when ella is here i guess


----------



## ricschick

jose my labours have never really been short but they did get shorter. dd1 was 31 hours! dd2 11hours dd3 13hours and ds1 10hours so im hoping for slightly shorter but not ridiculously short. 

ac I hope you go naturally but saying that maybe the longer baby is inside the more he/she will grow! fx!

afm getting uncomfy now and I feel tired today cant believe I still have another 4months to go im huge already!!! knackered!!


----------



## AC1987

Happy St Patricks day to anyone who celebrates :) I just wear green and if I feel up to it I will make green cookies :haha:


No signs here that labour will come. :dohh: 

My next appt is friday at 8am..


----------



## magicwhisper

Slept 5 hours last night and spent the whole day cleaning and even cooked a cottage pie for my oh. The only reason i am awake is sugar :dohh:

I hate not being able to sleep


----------



## AC1987

awww zoey not long for you now!! you could give birth anywhere from 6-10 weeks right?


Hope all you ladies are doing well :)


----------



## AC1987

Still not in labour :baby: AAHHHH give me labour vibes ladies!! I wanna get this thing going :haha: 
Zoey, Jo you both are third tri now right? how you doing?

Lily how is things with you?

Claire about 6 weeks til third tri for you :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Sending vibes your way Ashley! 

5 days til my gender scan so excited! Just have to survive the weekend.


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies so i had my 28 week mw appt today. She seems to think baby has moved to head down which is great but she didnt seem too sure becos apparently there feels like a lot of water in there. She is sending me for a scan on friday to check for polyhyramnios (excess water) which apparently can indicate problems with baby or be a risk or preterm labour and things like cord prolapse if water breaks early cos theres so much of it causing pressure. Trying not to worry myself just yet. It would explain why i am so uncomfortable and feeling so big tho. Everyone keeps telling me i look massive! mw seems to think there is more fluid than baby in there and he will be smaller than Georgia was. I hope hes not huge but dont want him to be too small either!


----------



## AC1987

with Cassidy I had alot of water and they liked to scare me with things that could be wrong or go wrong. But everything turned out ok.

Soooo I think I might be in labour now :baby:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - I hope this is it for you and that it goes quickly!


----------



## josephine3

Ooh ashley keep us updated! Are u having contractions? X


----------



## ricschick

ac woohoo hope all goes well and baby is a good weight!!! xxx

jose im sure theres nothing to worry about try not to worry xx


----------



## magicwhisper

Wooo congratulations Ashley she is beautiful :happydance:

Not long for me now xD.ive been given some work nursery and reception so im tired lol but money yaaay

It means i can finally do my hospital bag!


----------



## josephine3

Has ashley given birth? Where is she how do u kno?! I need details!


----------



## ricschick

Yes what's happening!! Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley gave birth I think it was yesterday. I guess we found out via her fb.

Congrats Ashley she is a doll!


----------



## josephine3

Tell her to get on here and update! Did it go smoothly? Nice and fast with no tearing?

Rics did u tear with any of yours ? Im worried as last time i had a 3rd degree im hoping it wont happen again.


----------



## ricschick

jose no thankfully ive only ever had 1 stitch with dd1 and some grazing with the others. im sure this time they will keep an eye on you to try and avoid it!!!

congrats ac xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

I don't know if there was tearing or not but she said it was fast.


----------



## magicwhisper

According to her fb it was very fast and her and baby are fine.

Except for that i dont know xD


----------



## AC1987

:haha: sorry I haven't posted here!! Just wrote out my birth story!


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...osalind-olivias-birth-story.html#post32093613


----------



## josephine3

Wooo congratulations ashley! Hope i get a nice short labour too! How heavy was she? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Oh btw i had my scan and they said my fluid level was on the high side but still within the normal range so thats good! Doesnt make me feel any more comfortable tho!


----------



## AC1987

5 pounds 9 ounces.. slightly smaller than Cassidy was..

Sorry I'm not talkative lately... been busy ahhaha I hope all you ladies are doing well.

Jo, a 2nd degree tear is SOOOOO much better than a 3rd... like I feel HUMAN :haha: I mean I admit I feel weak and sore but no where NEAR how lousy I felt after cassidy.


----------



## magicwhisper

I im glad your ok :kiss:


----------



## AC1987

How is everyone?? Its quiet here!


----------



## magicwhisper

Im good ive been given more work so im tired thinking about it :dohh:


----------



## josephine3

Second that im tired too! Wishing these last 11 weeks away! Ashley how is life with a newborn and a toddler?


----------



## AC1987

Without my moms help I would most likely be commiting myself to the funny farm :haha: the Rose is SO easy at the moment. Cassidy however is such a handful, she isn't jealous so thats good but oh my is she busy busy, thankfully my mom is watching her alot so thats great. 

Its such a weird feeling that I am not pregnant anymore... since I feel 10 times better than when I had Cassidy, I keep finding that I am over doing it... so I feel tired alot even though I have been sleeping fine.


----------



## ricschick

glad all is going well hun!! hows hubby adapting? glad your mum is there to help you!! xx

jose glad everything is fine!! xx


----------



## AC1987

Oh he seems to be adapting well, I doubt he is happy about the extra money its costing us but oh well :haha:

Rose still is a calm baby, and sleeps so well its amazing! Like my mom watches her from about 8 or 9pm til about midnight. And then she'll drink a bottle of pumped milk. And then I have her from midnight to morning and she only wakes twice to be fed and sleeps the rest of the time. Its amazing, Cassidy was in no way this easy. However I know it could change but at the moment I'm overjoyed :happydance:


----------



## magicwhisper

Yay im glad all is going well :kiss:


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

Hi everyone! 

Hope all is well with you all  Grats Ashley! She is beautiful :-D Gosh it only feels like yesterday when you found out you were pregnant again! :-D

Even though I've not been posting, I've been keeping up to date with everyone --- stalking the thread I suppose :blush: haha 

Well update with me: Still not pregnant :( But since Christmas, I've lost 1 stone, 12lbs so pretty happy with that :happydance: Slimming world is the key with me. Hubby has lost 1st 8lbs so we're doing well with that. 1st step to babyland for us :-D Not really doing much, just working - living....dtd.... sleeping haha. I'm just not letting myself fret as I know it will happen one day :-D My sis was due for her baby about a week and half ago but nothing yet! Bet she's hating it but don't really speak much at the moment so I don't know. I can't wait to be an auntie again tho :-D

xxxx


----------



## AC1987

katie glad you're still here!! :) Awwww congrats on the weight loss that must be an amazing feeling after all your hard work!! :D :happydance: I've heard losing weight can help withh fertility, so prehaps you'll get a bfp before long! :D :flower:


AFM... still busy and almost recovered... still have random bouts of exhaustion but on the whole feel great. I have a feeling my iron is still really low. 

Zoey how are you?

Claire do after pains from giving birth get worse and worse? I've been told it does, and I def felt them worse this time than last :shrug:

Jo, Lily.. Are you getting excited about having 2 babies to watch?? :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Getting scared and panicky more like lol. Am still so unorganised. So uncomfortable too i cant imagine another 10 weeks of this. It struck me that iv only been thinking about getting to the end of pregnancy and giving birth, not actually considering my new life with 2 babies ahh! 

Katie great to hear from u! Everyone at my work is on slimming world they all seem to love it! All i hear is about 'sins' all day! They seem to be losing weight tho so fair play. Makes me feel so fat while im stuffing my face and they're dieting tho hehe. X


----------



## ricschick

glad your feeling so well ac!! and yes your right they do get worse im in agony after giving birth now that's why im seriously considering the epi so I can enjoy the first few moments with the baby as last time I was too consumed with pain to be able too, so actually just saying that I think I will go with the epi as it really ruins it for me afterwards!

jose wow 30 weeks already!! isn't it going quickly!! I no how you feel im so big already and to think I still have another 17 weeks:wacko: its gonna be hard work!!


----------



## magicwhisper

34 weeks today :wohoo:


----------



## ricschick

not long now!!!!!!!


----------



## AC1987

aww yay!! 3-8 weeks for you Zoey :D


----------



## magicwhisper

No i cant wait :happydance:
Hospital bag is my next job


----------



## josephine3

I have made a start on my hospital bag but it takes more time than u think! So much to pack as well it seems and need to buy half of it! Im sooooo tired right now and very grumpy. Cant wait to finish work!


----------



## magicwhisper

Yeah I think I should of started it sooner :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

I waited to pack last minute stuff while in labour! :haha: My DH had planned to pack his back pack with his clothes only he waited too long so I ended up packing his in my bag. :thumbup: 

I feel sad about my newborn getting so big... its like I can tell she is getting so much older :baby: Time flies after they're born!! Cassidy looks HUGE :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

I think that will be me! :dohh: 

Ive bought everything i just haven't had time to.pack.it.

I've made a list of everything that needs to go in the bag so im.half tempted to get oh to pack it :rofl: as i watch of course ;)


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies hope everyone is well. I haven't been posting much. I'm starting to feel heavy and the occasional cramping is taking a toll on me.

Looks like some are starting to pack their bags! Can't wait til it's my turn. I try to tell myself I should enjoy being pregnant since I get to spend more alone time with zachary but I'm already feeling awful at this stage and cant help but look forward to d day.

Found out we are having another boy at the 20 week scan. I was a little disappointed but getting used to it now. We're gonna try for number 3 anywhere from when this baby is 6 months to 1 year.

Ashley - aww feeling sad already? I know how fast they grow but from experience with zachary each stage is amazing so I don't mind them growing at all but after their first birthday I wish they would slow down. You can always have another one if you miss the newborn stage. Since we're having another boy dh agrees to 4 after all hoping the last 2 will be girls to make it fair. Don't k ow if the odds will be in our favor but I'm gonna try some methods plus it runs in my family. Having 2 of each. So no break for me! Well a short break.


----------



## josephine3

Wow lilly thats quite some plan! Congrats on the boy i think it wud be lovely to have 2 the same but everyone seems to think its perfect to have one of each!
Aww ashley shes only a few weeks surely not geting big already?!
Im getting fed up of being pregnant too, u kno i shud try and enjoy it since we dont plan on having any more babies any time soon but its hard to enjoy whilst running around looking after georgia. Im achey, grumpy and tired!


----------



## hello_kitty

I know some ladies who were right back to ttc after their first af...I don't think I could do that. I need at least a 6 month break if not a year.

Today is one if those days where I wish someone could take care of Zachary. I woke up with mild cramping. Fortunately it's gone now after I had some breakfast and milk.

I also don't understand what the one of each deal is. People didn't even congratulate us when they found out we are having another boy.


----------



## AC1987

I told myself that I would enjoy spending time with Cassidy when I reached 3rd tri because then it won't just be her, but it was so exhausting that it was hard to enjoy the days when I just wanted to sleep.

I think its more with Rose that since shes so easy I think I'm really gonna miss this time :haha: 

I plan to take a couple years break before getting pregnant again as watching a toddler while pregnant is HARD!! so maybe when Rose is 2 I will think about getting pregnant again. But for now will just enjoy my 2 girls :)


----------



## josephine3

I second that its very hard! Someone on here once said that 'pregnant with a toddler is harder than having a toddler and newborn'. Do u agree? Hoping it will get easier when the baby arrives but i cant see it happening somehow! I wud like to wait at least 5 years before ttc again till these 2 are both at school!


----------



## magicwhisper

My oh wants another one well trying anyway within a yeah. No was the answer :rofl:

Ive always said i want onw out of nappies before i have another


----------



## hello_kitty

I wouldnt mind taking a break but time wise I just cant afford to take a break from having children because I have plans to finish school before I turn 30...that would mean having all my kids by 28 and then going back to finish school. I just dont want to finish school and go back to having more children, rather get done here and now and then just work when I graduate.

I want to have a one year break so that the baby would know how to walk properly by the time I get pregnant. My dh wants to try right away but I dont think I can. I'll just see what happens when this baby arrive. Hopefully I will get an easy lad like Zachary. 

I've heard horror stories about toddlers and I think I have the better end of the deal. Zachary doesnt get into much trouble and usually takes no for an answer most of the time. He is happy just following us around and picking up toys along the way. Doesnt give me tandrums either...well at least for now.


----------



## ricschick

being pregnant and having a toddler is hard work lol all mine are 2 years and under apart with this baby its the biggest age gap! Jamie will be 4 once she is born. and it is easier them being older but I wouldn't change it as a close age gap between them means they all enjoy the same things and play together. 
I cant believe I still have 16weeks to go!! feels like a long time and im already big and getting uncomfy!!


----------



## hello_kitty

I bought him a 8 panel play yard ever since he was around 6 months. I put his favorite toys in there. It has helped a lot and that means I don't have to run after him. Doesn't mean I put him in there all the time but when I need to get something done such as cooking or cleaning I put him in there if I can't keep an eye on him.

I can also shower whenever I want and don't have to wait for dh to get home.


----------



## AC1987

Cassidy would destroy something like that or climb over it. She is soooo strong and sooooo busy... she has ALOT of energy. Probably after my mom leaves I'll hafta seperate them if I ever need to do something in another room like make dinner.


----------



## hello_kitty

He hasn't tried climbing out yet also hasn't attempted climbing out of his crib. Hopefully he doesn't try to find a way out.


----------



## josephine3

I dont have anything like that but do have a baby gate on georgias room and she plays in there while i shower. Shes relatively safe and i can still hear what shes up to. Im thinking i will have to separate her from the newborn even to just go pee cos what if she chucked a toy at him in his crib or something..

Im a bit worried i feel like i wont make it to full term with this baby, or at least not the 40 weeks anyway. Im feeling some strong braxton hicks tonight and feel quite poorly and worn out.


----------



## hello_kitty

I don't think I'll let zachary near the baby either. Bad images come to mind with the two of them alone even for a second. 

I am also stressed out about making it to full term also since I gave birth to zachary at 32 weeks last time. Have you seen your doctor about this? Given my history my doc is going to start checking my cervix for signs of dilation starting my next app.


----------



## AC1987

Yeeaahhh toddlers and newborns aren't good left alone, even if Cassidy wants to be nice and share her toys... she doesn't understand that Rose is quite young and fragile.
I also worry about her trying to feed her stuff so I always hafta watch. 


I'm sooooo tired.. even with help from my mom I just feel so exhausted right now...


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley you're scaring me right now because I'm gonna be on my own once this one is here my husband can only take 2 weeks off max.

I forgot to ask an important question. Ashley and Josephine i remember you giving birth last time in the summer how did you dress baby upon leaving the hospital? I'm assuming it's hot everywhere in august so just wanted to get an idea. My mom said I should bundle him up but I just wondering if that's too warm. What about when you're inside the house or taking baby out for like a doctor's visit or some thing?


----------



## ricschick

I no how you guys feel about leaving the baby alone with a toddler but you will be fine and you will come up with an idea, like putting baby in his/her boucer and taking the elder child into the kitchen with you or strapping them in their high chair while you cook, you get around these things and the toddlers will soon learn to be careful. luckily this time I no il be able to pop in the shower or go and cook dinner happily in the knowledge that the others will be watching her for me, I no none of them will try to pick her up without asking or anything so they will be more of a help.
kitty 3 of my childen were summer babies to bring them home from the hospital I think I just put them in a vest and babygrow but if its a hot day then I would just put them in a vest or a short sleeved/legged onesie and took a light blanket with me. babies don't sweat so keeping them cool is important, layers are always best then you can just take things off or on.and don't forget your baby sunscreen too. I love summer babies its so much easier not having to wrap them up in coats and blankets everywhere you go.


----------



## AC1987

I would say it depends on how hot it is outside and whether there is A/C running or not. My babies got really cold when they're young, well Cassidy not so much now. But it mighta been because of how little they weighed.
So if it was outside and it was pretty hot then just a onesie and I'd sit in the shade so the sun wasn't beating down..
If I was inside and the a/c was running then a light sleeper and a light blanket if I felt they were cold.


----------



## AC1987

How is everyone? Getting really uncomfy I imagine :baby: 

I did some planting in the garden lately... hoping that my summer planting will do better than my winter stuff did :)


----------



## magicwhisper

Started to sort things out to make room for all the flat pack furniture we bought. I say all were i meamn a chest of drawers, big toy box, storage unit :haha:

I also got a letter from thw health visitor. Mun said they are very noisy so it seems i have until the 22nd to get the house sorted forella :dohh:


----------



## hello_kitty

I'm doing great still feeling comfortable most of the time.

We've been having nice weather here for over a week. I've been taking zachary out when my dh goes to work but I just hate it when it's his day off like today. I swear he is addicted to video games and will spend every waking minute playing soccer. Zachary and I already got up and wanted to go out and he started acting grumpy saying he's tired and to let him sleep in some more. Well he wouldn't be so so tired if he didn't stay up til who k ow what time playing video games. I said it's sunny and he was like who csres. Such a jerk.

Anyway I'm taking my baby out and he can stay home.


----------



## josephine3

Aww that sucks lily. My oh is the opposite recently he always wants to do stuff and im worn out! Im really uncomfy now! And grumpy! We went to the zoo today and my legs reaaaly ache,

btw here at night its still not overly hot in august i think i had georgia still in a vest, sleepsuit and light blanket. The next summer was hotter tho. Its quite warm already this year so will have to see how we go.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Josephine I'm just gonna dress him accordingly once he's here. 

So I was grumpy and was about to take zachary out by myself when my dh told me to get dress and we're going out together. Went to get sushi and took zachary for a haircut. He looks super adorable now. Tomorrow is another nice day and we will be going to the chinese garden for pics.


----------



## AC1987

My DH doesn't want to go anywhere before 10am and anywhere after 6pm. Which kinda sucks at times!! 

We all went out for an early dinner tonight, wasn't as bad as it could have been but still kinda hard.


----------



## ricschick

I'm not too uncomfy yet but getting there can't move as quickly anymore lol and tend to bump my bump as I don't realise how close iam too things. 
Kitty that must drive you mad with the video games thankfully my dh doesn't play any but I'm glad you went out together in the end. X


----------



## hello_kitty

I only get uncomfy when I walk for after awhile. It just feels like something is pressing down on my uterus and makes it feel heavy. What I realize is this baby loves to lay on my right side level with my belly button and kicks away and he kicks much more than Zachary did. Zachary didnt kick until late in the night, this one kicks whenever he feels like it.

I dont mind him playing video games but I just hate how he is addicted at times and he better not teach our kids to play video games like him otherwise I will smack him.

Its so hard going anywhere with a toddler now due to nap time. He gets super cranky when its close to nap time. We didnt get to go to the chinese garden after all and went straight home after finishing our meals since he started acting up.

Does any one have any tricks to dining out with toddlers and how to get them to behave? This one likes to cry and scream if he gets bored or ready to eat.


----------



## hello_kitty

Claire I've been noticing your signature with your babies's names and didnt thought much of it til now. Pretty random but I'm just itching to know. So I know Lucy, Ellie, and Emma are girls. I'm guessing Jamie is a boy, am I right?


----------



## magicwhisper

36 weeks midwife appointment today apparently its the. First time they will do a internal so im nervous. I've never had a internal before. 

Ohhh and my oh is addicted to video games too it will be interesting to see hiw he is when ekla is here


----------



## AC1987

Lily, Cassidy has been awful lately with going out, she used to be real easy, now she has a hissy little fit over everything it seems :wacko: I miss how easy going she used to be, now shes SOO moody. 
The only thing I can suggest is if you go out make sure its after a nap


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley I always try to avoid going anywhere close to his nap time we always go right when he wakes up but he still likes to act fussy.


----------



## josephine3

Im also a stickler for naps and dont go anywhere to clash with naptime which is sometimes a pain. That said i have 2 weddings coming up both which fall over naptime so yeah that shud be fun! She'll never nap if we're out only in her cot now. Kitty i just thought can u have sushi when ur pregnant?!
What do they do at ur internal? We dont get them at all until we're actually in labour ...x


----------



## hello_kitty

Josephine i opt for the fully cooked items such as baked and fried rolls. Dh loves the raw fish though so we mostly go for him zachary and I just eat what we can.


----------



## ricschick

Hello kitty yeah Jamie is a boy!


----------



## magicwhisper

How is everyone doing.? 

I have the health visitor coming tomorrow and I'm nervous


----------



## AC1987

How did it go Zoey? I can't believe you're 36 weeks already!! Pregnancies sure fly by I find.. :haha:

Its hard to believe I was pregnant last month.. surreal! I have almost forgotten how uncomfy I was :haha: but I have decided not to get pregnant until Rose is about 2. 

Lately we have all been fighting colds... :baby:


----------



## hello_kitty

How did everyone's Easter go? We didnt celebrate but went out to eat since dh doesnt have to work that day. He usually works weekends. Went to see my doctor today for a 24 week check up and he checked my cervix for signs of dilation and good news is that its still closed. Bad news is I gained 5 lbs in 4 weeks so he told me to watch my diet since I had diabetes last time and only wants me to gain 3 lbs each month now. Gonna get the glucose test in 2 weeks so I am dreading that. Its not the end of the world if I have gd but I just hate having to attend the appointments and stuff. Last time my diabetes was in pretty good control. I already have a feeling that I have diabetes again though since they found some sugar in my urine.

Ashley do you miss being pregnant already? Dh was joking about having another one 1 month after this one is born, but I am not doing that. He just wants to keep popping them out! I'm gonna wait at least 6 months so I can work on losing some weight first and after that we can ntnp.


----------



## magicwhisper

im good and the health visitor wernt well :D


----------



## AC1987

Lily, I miss feeling the baby move in me.


Cassidy is such a handful lately... stressing me out alot :nope:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley I feel your pain zachary has been too. I call it first born syndrome because I feel like I spoiled Hom into being this way. He knocked out his dad's lenses yesterday and we had a hard time finding it. Meanwhile he was in his crib screaming and crying cuz he couldn't get our attention. Dh was so upset with his behavior that he gave him a smack in the behind. I don't think it hurt or anything but it startled him and he went off shrieking again so I had to pick him up. Dh told me to stop being soft on him and it's time to find a way to discipline him.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies thought id update - had my 33 wk mw appt today - all looks good, baby is head down but not engaged yet, however she thinks he is back to back so he better have a rethink before d-day!
Iv been having some pains on my left side by my bellybutton and was worried id got a hernia but mw thinks its just a strained muscle. Its bloody painful tho!


----------



## magicwhisper

Officialy full term :happydance:


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Zoey glad everything went well jo. 

I am sooo tired didn't take my afternoon nap today. Trying to cook and clean to keep myself awake. Zachary has been begging for cookies I gave him 2 already now he's standing in front of me adking for more. Can't wait til the cooking is done so I can feed him and put him to sleep.


----------



## ricschick

woohoo magic for full term!!!!:happydance:

glad all went well jo and I hope baby turns for you!!

kitty you just need to be firm with him and don't back down! he will soon learn no means no, and try to ignore the bad stuff and praise the good, he is still so little tho so be patient im sure it will pass. xx

im nearly 27 weeks:wacko: nearly into 3rd tri!! im big and uncomfy now and I have no energy today and baby is kicking the crap out of me which is nice!:happydance:


----------



## josephine3

looking good rics! woo for full term magic! not long now do u have everything ready?


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks for the advice Claire! I try not to give in but he has such a loud mouth. I swear sometimes my eardrums feel like they are going to burst from his screams...so I just cave in...but on the days when I have more patient and not so grumpy from lack of sleep it is an absolute no no. Your bump looks nice by the way! Hope I can get a bump like that when I am at your stage.


----------



## AC1987

We're all sick with colds hence why I haven't really been online much..

Claire love the bump photo!! :)

Zoey full term!? nice!! :D


Lily, the last couple of months with Cassidy has been tough, she is continuely testing bounderies.. it sucks because she used to listen if we told her no, now she'll just KEEP doing it. And I found the only thing that works as a punishment for her is getting her to sit since she hates being still. But omg its so exhausting it makes me sad because I wish she'd get past this stage, i can't enjoy it at all :shrug:


Jo, aww congrats on being 33 weeks... wont be long til your baby is here :)


----------



## magicwhisper

Yup we finally have everything :happydance:

Sorry everyones having a hhard time :hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

I agree with you Ashley. Cant wait til this stage is over, although it also means he's gonna grow up even more. Most of the time when I yell at him, he would just scream back at me and wont listen. Gosh I am soo tired of everything. Cant wait til I have this baby so I can get my body back. I would rather take care of a newborn than to carry all this weight.


----------



## ricschick

also kitty I found distraction a good tool, so if he wants something and its a no try and make him forget what he wanted by offering an alternative or distracting him, I hope it gets better xx


----------



## magicwhisper

I agree with claire distraction is a good way of doing it!


----------



## AC1987

Distraction works about 40% with my munchkin :haha: I really hope 2 years old won't be horrid... 


Lily, yes it sucks being pregnant at the very end with a toddler... :haha: I need to remind myself that so that I dont end up in the same boat again!!


----------



## AC1987

blech still sick.... and to top things off terrible toothache! Going to the dentist tomorrow... just trying to hang in there.


----------



## josephine3

Well i am exhausted! Me and Georgia have been out shopping from 20 past 9 till 5 o clock!! Was planning to be back for nap time at half 12 but she fell asleep in asda so i thought id plough on and get some serious baby shopping done! Got my changing mat, monitor, lots of supplies for my hospital bag, slippers, new pjs, snack etc.. And finally ordered my new double pushchair to be here in 3-5 days woo ! I love it cant wait to try it out! Had to get another bus back to town to pay my rent so took georgia to the park and for ice cream :) Im soooo worn out but it was worth it i got so much done! Very productive day, rest day tomorrow!


----------



## magicwhisper

Midwife tomorrow :) definitely time for ella to arrive!


----------



## josephine3

Magic how many weeks are u? I cant tel on my phone!


----------



## magicwhisper

38 weeks now :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Zoey any day now! 
Josephine that is a lot of shopping! I was only out for about 3 hours yesterday and felt soo tired.

I've been so exhausted lately especially with zachary. Feel like I have to take care of him around the clock. I honestly wish I had someone to help me out.


----------



## magicwhisper

Shes still only 3/5 engaged so it seems shes way to comfy in there


----------



## hello_kitty

Its so warm and cozy in our tummies but you still have almost 2 weeks to go so just enjoy her being in there for now you'll probably miss the feeling when she's here.


----------



## magicwhisper

Yeah that is true :D rather annoying she finds it so comfy though :haha:


----------



## ricschick

great shopping trip jo!! 

wow magic anytime now then!!

im tired and sore too, I had mw appointment today everything is fine baby is lying across but mw didn't seem concerned.


----------



## hello_kitty

Claire I was just curious how do you feel the baby move when she is lying across? My baby kicks me on the side like almost where my waist is I imagine baby laying transverse to be kicking that way lol.


----------



## magicwhisper

When ella was transverse she would kick me near my ribs. I would feel her head on the opposite side. the top and bottom of my bump was soft as she was lying in the middle sideways! Bump looked a bit funny :haha:

Ella moved head down and we saw she had at the 34 week scan. They said they wouldn't worry about babies position until 36/37 weeks so if baby is transverse don't worry they have ages ti move yet.


----------



## hello_kitty

ohhh...in that case I honestly dont know how my baby is positioned then. Sometimes I just like to picture how he's laying in there. Its weird how he likes to kick me on the side though so thats why I pictured him laying across and kicking one of the sides with his little feet lol. I was watching some preemie videos on youtube and as much as I applaud those babies for fighting a tough battle, I just feel so scared right now. I dont know how to ease up especially since I had Zachary at 32 weeks last time. I cant just afford another preemie especially with having another baby to tend to.


----------



## ricschick

I feel all my kicks and punches all in the middle mainly and under my ribs but that's what my midwife said that they check again at 36 weeks and not to worry. 

kitty do they think baby will come early again? xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Since I gave birth early last time my risk for another preterm labor automatically increases. He gave me a progesterone suppository to prevent that.

Claire are you waking up 10 times a night to pee? I don't know if I'm the only one if I am then I need to tell the doc. Gosh I feel so miserable right now its 4:05am and I have a stomachache after peeing over 10 times. I have to take a number 2. It's so weird because all day yesterday I went over 6 times. Sorry tmi. I don't know if it's something I ate but I didn't go out at all just ate the meal I prepared but it's only me who has the problem my dh and zachary have been eating same as me and have no issues. I'm wondering if it's gonna affect baby.


----------



## magicwhisper

I wake up loads. To pee in the night :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

Won't be long ladies!! though I know it feels like it :dohh:

It feels weird that I'm not pregnant anymore, it felt like I was for AGES!! I keep finding myself wishing back for when Cassidy was this small.. its almost like i didn't really enjoy her that much, I couldn't wait for her to grow up and for it to get "easier" :haha: little did I know that newborn IS the easy part :baby: 3 months til Cassidy is 2... crazy!! She looks like a little girl now!!
Rose is also getting quite big... 6 weeks old now :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley now looking back I do feel that newborn stage is the easiest. They didn't require much except eat and sleep. I was the opposite though I didn't want zachary to grow up too fast from the start lol! I got sad but happy at the same time when he reached each mile stone. I have a sister who is 17 months older than him so watching her go ahead of him I knew what each stage is like beforehand.


----------



## ricschick

I do get up in the night to pee but maybe only once or twice, maybe try and reduce the amount you drink before bed but if your having pain when weeing or after weeing id go to the doctors to make sure you haven't got a bladder infection or anything xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Oh wow there is probably something wrong with me then I don't have pain when I pee but I have pain on the right side of my pelvic if I try to hold it in. 

I don't even drink enough water to begin with. Gonna ask my doc tomorrow to be sure.


----------



## josephine3

I wake up to pee a lot too but not 10 times! Maybe 4 times on a bad night. Im getting so uncomfy everywhere now. 
I wonder about babies kicks too, at last mw appt baby was head down but i too feel kicksu under my ribs and sometimes it lookss like he is transverse, i can feel a big lump on my left side and a larger one on my right but im so confused by it all.i felt the same with Georgia and she was always head down too :shrug:

so i finally got my new pushchair delivered woo! However... It doesnt fit thru the door.. Oops! Lucky its easy to fold but still a pain. I just hope it fits on the bus :dohh:
ashley did u get a double? What did u get?


----------



## magicwhisper

I thought ella was still transverse for a while matt had to keep feeling for me and he would tell me whatt position she was in! Matts really good at working out what bit of ella he can feel :haha:

Apparently its really hard to tell what your feeling body part wise of a baby on yourself. A midwife told me that many midwives when there pregnant cant tell whatt body part it is on themselves! 

Atm i feel seriously homesick. I want to go back to my hometown and family but i know i can't :cry:

Im also seriously nesting again. Late night nesting because i only have the urge to clean late at night :haha: its nearly 1am and I've just finished cleaning the oven


----------



## hello_kitty

Josephine what kind of stroller did you get the brand I mean? I also got a double stroller but it's big dh wants me to sell it once lo is old enough to sit in single stroller and zachary can walk...or we'll buy the umbrella stroller for zachary.

We are getting a new car on monday so excited! Our current car is a 2 door we're getting a 4 door 2012 Honda Accord. Plenty of room for the 4 of us.


----------



## josephine3

Its a britax b agile double, so side by side seats. Oh was dead against it but couldnt change my mind haha. I just love it apart from the door size part haha. Cant wait to try it out but i suppose i better wait till i have 2 kids to put in lol. 
Magic - my oh is called matt too!


----------



## AC1987

Finally over my cold!! horraayyy!!

I actually didn't get a double stroller... either Cassidy walks or she goes into the stroller and the baby into the snuggly/sling 

My sisters are coming to visit for a week starting Saturday... SO excited!! I rarely see my family :)
I'm so thankful for my mom to be here helping out though :thumbup:


----------



## hello_kitty

How exciting Ashley! How long is your mom staying for?


----------



## magicwhisper

Yay to your family coming to visit and to you feeling better


----------



## AC1987

My mom leaves 1st week of July.


Gah my DH is driving me batty! He's what I am assuming mad at me and I am unsure what about, all I know is that I am getting the silent treatment.. like he says hello or good bye to my mom and sisters our kids but me there is no responce, I talk to him and its like I didn't say a word. The ONLY thing I can possibly think that he is bothered about is that I picked out the wrong color paint to paint the kitchen and dining room. Only when I asked him about it he wouldn't give me an answer!! and when he picked out a color it was a DARK brown or blue, and I won't be able to see what I am doing in a kitchen that color.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley so your mom is able to stay for nearly 4 months? That is awesome! I wish I had my mom to stay with me for 4 months to help out, unfortunately its only gonna be me and dh and he can only stay home for 2 weeks.

Sorry about your husband. He should try to communicate with you instead of giving you the silent treatment. Doesnt really solve anything. Can you guys negotiate on a color that you can both live with or has it already been painted?


----------



## magicwhisper

Sorry he is giving you the silent treatment :hugs: 

Ella is way to comfy inside :dohh: still no signs of her arriving :brat: midwife tomorrow though so hopefully I have progressed a bit


----------



## ricschick

due date tomorrow magic!! woohoo!! atleast you no you only have 2 weeks max!!

Ashley im glad your mum is helping that sounds great!! 
personally id tell your dh to grow up and come speak to me once he has if it was me! im sorry if I sound harsh but going by what you have told us about him he seems to give you a hard time for no reason. I hope he snaps out of it as its only paint at the end of the day!!:dohh:

im nearly 30 weeks!! and huge!! had a burst of energy the past few days so nesting as set in but I don't seem to have the time to do all I want then I get physically sore and tired:dohh: oh well few bits at a time


----------



## magicwhisper

I have that problem. I want to nest but i have no energy too :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Zoey - its your due date already! I remember last time you were on here it was week 38 for you!

Claire - Almost 30 weeks already! Only 10 weeks to go! I have 13.5 weeks til my due date and I am already so exhausted especially when I get the cramps. No burst of energy for this girl. Dh keeps telling me to go buy a pregnancy pillow because I keep complaining and tossing around in bed but I am debating whether I should or not. I kinda want one, but too lazy to go get one. I cannot imagine going past 40 weeks. Kinda hoping he would come closer to 38 weeks.


----------



## josephine3

Wow Zoey due date time for u ahhh! Im a few weeks behind, i hit full term on monday! Cant believe it! Physically i have everything we need but im not sure im mentally prepared for having 2 kids! Im starting to worry about how I'll cope. My oh only has 2 weeks off also and tho my mum only lives at the end of the road we're not that close really and she tends to stress me out when she tries to help!
I cant imagine going to 40 weeks either i just feel like i could go into labour any minute! I dont remember being this uncomfy with georgia.
Cant believe u dont have a pregnancy pillow yet Lily! Dont u have one left from last time? I always sleep with my curvy one and a normal pillow between my knees!


----------



## ricschick

happy due date magic!!!

lily defo get a pillow!! I have a 5ft long pillow which is a god send!! I have it between my legs and arms wrapped around it I couldn't sleep without it I got mine from ebay.

im hoping she will come shortly after 38weeks!! so im going to start eviction at 37weeks lol im going to get some rlt capsules this week too x


----------



## josephine3

Were ur other babies any earlier rics? X


----------



## magicwhisper

Due today :happydance:

Midwife wouldn't do a sweep apparently they don't do them until 41 weeks which I'm disappointed at because another midwife told me they they do them at 40 weeks I was emotional when she said no because of what the other midwife said :cry:

Ella is still only 3/5 engaged apparently but I think she's much lower now so I dunno. She definatly feels much lower to me. 

No signs of labour though :brat:


----------



## hello_kitty

I didn't even buy a pillow last time. I don't think I felt this uncomfy last time. Definitely need one now!

Zoey I hope she comes soon! Maybe you should try some remedies?


----------



## magicwhisper

I'm going on long walks. And taking rlt tablets. I can't take epo or I would. 

I've heard of clary sage oil on your belly but I've heard mixed reviews on it so I'm not sure


----------



## josephine3

Hmm iv read that clary sage oil can be bad.. Why cant u take epo?
A new one iv just found out is pomegranate juice! Theres not much research on it but apparently the seeds can make contractions more effective and 'tone' the uterus. Iv started drinking it with orange juice is tasty. Dont think it will really bring on labour but cant do any harm!

Georgia only ever got to 3/5 engaged too before labour. How sdo they measure it where u are? Is 5/5 'free'? It is where i am
tho i kno some places 5/5 is fully!


----------



## magicwhisper

Engaged wise i have no clue i haven't seen the same midwife twice and apparently it depends on the midwife :shrug:

I cant take epo because its apparently it is bad to take if your prone to seizures so having epilepsy means i cant take it


----------



## josephine3

It shud depend on the area it will say in ur notes if ur in the uk. Sorry its so annoying on my phone i only have mobile bnb cant see location or pics or tickers!


----------



## ricschick

Yeah 3 out of 4 have been early dd1 was 15 days early, dd2 was 8 days late, dd3 was 1 day early and ds was 5 days early. I hope she does come a bit earlier! Lol

I hope things happen soon magic sex is always a good one!:winkwink:


----------



## josephine3

Oh i think iv asked before lol but did ur labours get shorter at all?


----------



## magicwhisper

Yeah matts decided losing a bit of my plug meanns it's too gross to :sex: the one time it is available he dosent want it :dohh:


----------



## ricschick

jo- yeah they have gotten shorter but only down to about 10hours which I don't mind as id hate a crazy fast labour!! 

how you feeling magic? xx


----------



## josephine3

I wouldnt mind a relatively fast labour! Will this be ur last baby rics? Who has the others while ur in labour? Im worried about leaving georgia and paranoid i wont make it back to her! Scared cos of the heamorrhage i had last time .

37 weeks today woo! Now the waiting really begins!


----------



## ricschick

oh yes full term exciting!!! 
yeah I think it is our last so im trying to enjoy these last few weeks!! my auntie will be having the children for us so she'll be on 24 hour call once I hit 37 weeks lol 

I can understand you being nervous jo but im sure you will be fine and they will be keeping a close eye on you!! xx


----------



## josephine3

Thanks rics - have ur labours all been different or similar? Any tearing or problems? Sorry i have so many questions for u its cos u have so many babies im hoping u will reassure me by saying they got easier each time lol.

Wonder how magic is - im starting to wonder if shes had her baby already or is at the hosp....


----------



## magicwhisper

Baby ella was born on the 18th May 1.35pm. we got homee yesterday evening and we ar completely in love with her :cloud9:


----------



## boxxey

congrats Magic


----------



## ricschick

ahh congrats magic!! how did it go? xx

jo ask away I don't mind! the pushing part is easier! apart from lucy but that was because she was facing the wrong way. but emma and Jamie came out within 30mins, altho my after pain has gotten worse but this isn't the case with everyone. luckily ive only ever had 1 stitch with dd1 and some grazing and that's it. xx


----------



## AC1987

congrats Zoey!!! :D


Sorry I have been gone, my sisters were here this past week :)

My DH is finally happy again he seemed to have got over whatever was bugging him. My guess is that he thought I was painting the diningroom pink :p :haha:


AFM... Rose is 2 months old today!! crazy!! time goes by too fast :( I feel sad :baby: she is almost starting to smile..
Cassidy is crazy jk,.. just into EVERYTHING, she broke one of my dvds today :nope: 
I'm exhausted even with the loads of help I get.. 
I think I am getting sick again.


----------



## josephine3

Woohoo magic! Yay! Congrats! I knew there must be something goin on! Cant wait to hear the birth story xx

hope you've had fun with ur sisters ashley..

Iv had a few pains today again,i dunno if they're bh but it hurts when baby moves now hes so big. Im sooo huge and uncomfy now. I want baby out!


----------



## AC1987

omg jo you're full term now!! :haha: Feeling scared? :baby:


Rose is SUCH an easy baby still, she usually sleeps really good at night, now is up about 2-3 times a night, feeds around 830pm, 11pm, 3am and then 6am. My mom usually gives her the bottle at the 11pm feed so I am feeling so much rested now!! 
However I still have NO idea how I will watch both of my kids :nope: starting to feel like I had this one too soon..


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Zoe! Are you going to post a birth story?
The end is near Josephine, cant believe you are full term now! Time sure flies!
I am glad that Rose is being easy on you Ashley. I hope Jayden will be as easy. You are sooo lucky to have your mom helping out. I will be entirely on my own after my husband gets back to work 2 weeks postpartum. Trying to enjoy these last 2.5 months before things go crazy...oh well at least I can lose some weight lol.


----------



## josephine3

Yep ashley im scared lol. Not so much of the pain think im putting that to the back of my mind its just the bleeding and tearing thats worrying me.

Im also worried how I'll cope with the 2 of them cos like Lily my oh only has the 2 weeks off then hes back to work.

But most of all i just want this pregnancy over and baby out so i can start to feel normal again! Got to go to an alll day family wedding on monday which i am dreading.... Of course oh has to work so iv gotta keep my wriggly 21 month old under control for hrs ahhh. Plus we'll be out over nap time so she'll be a grumpy nightmare im sure. So yeah.. Fun!


----------



## ricschick

youll be fine with baby and toddler once you get into a routine it will be fine!! and as baby gets older they keep eachother company and play together!

jo try not to worry each labour is different and im sure all will be fine.

I have an ear infection:wacko: its not inside my ear but all out side of it and down into my neck it is so sore!! I went to get my whooping cough vax but couldn't have it because of the infection and now im on antibiotics.:nope: im feeling ok otherwise just get tired quicker and my legs get very tired if im out too long!!

ive just ordered babies swing and change mat!!:happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Aww sorry about the infection rics! 
Im still watching and waiting for labour signs.. Had some painful bh on saturday and thought something was going on but nothing since then.. Ahh well...


----------



## magicwhisper

Ih labour watch time :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Hey magic how are u getting on? Hows baby? We want to see a birth story! Xx


----------



## ricschick

Happy 38weeks!! Bag packed and ready to go? Xx


----------



## AC1987

Hope everyone is doing well :)


I'm dying to go swimming its been so hot lately.


----------



## josephine3

Thanx rics yup all ready and waiting - just gotta put in last minute items like make up and phones and chargers!! Come on out baby wheneva ur ready pls!


----------



## magicwhisper

Finally wrote my birth story it is really long sorry! I applade you if you read it all :haha:

17th may
12pm - i started having mild period pains, i told my mum and we had a laugh saying it was because of the labour dance i did the day before. 
1.30 - the pains stopped so we went for a walk in hope it will start something off. 
3.00 - still nothing so we told my mum and i cleaned the house just in case.
18th may
Midnight - mild pains started again so i went to bed in hope of getting some sleep. 
12.30- the pains were getting more regular and more painful so i knew i was not going to get any sleep. We counted this as the start of labour. Mum also started the journey down here.
4am - contractions were 6 minutes apart and lasting roughly a minute so i had a shower then rung the labour ward. They told me it was way to early to come in! We knew mum was close so decided not to ring his mum back to take us in and to stay at home for a bit.
5.00- mum arrived and having already rung the labour ward back we went in half expecting to be sent homw as they said i probably would be.
6am- after lots of questions i was examined and was told i was nearly 5cm.
7am - got given codeine and gas and air, the gas and air made me sick so i got a anti sickness injection.
9am ish - midwives changed shifts and i greeted them by throwing up! 
10.00 ish - being monitored from the start because ellas heartrate kept going down someone scanned me because the other midwife thought ella may of gone breech because of were they had to find her heartbeat. Ella was the right way and wiggly.
11am. Asked for a epidural. Got examined a few times, got told i only had a lip of cervix was left. Hadd to get examined a few times because ella was so wiggly they didn't know what position she was in.
11.30 got my epidural and my waters broke. Thinking back the epidural didn't work properly because i could feel pressure and move my lwgs but the pain was gone. I preferred this to be honest!.
12 noon - got told i was 10cm but they were going to wait for her to move down a bit before i start pushing. 
12.15 - my body pushing on its own it was decided i would start pushing. During this time the dr came in several times because of how low ellas heartrate kept going. i got scared so my contractions kept disappearing. They told me off for pushing once without a contraction but the position they made me go in it was really hard to tell when they were and they stopped telling me when my contractions were but not sure why :/
1am- dr said in 10 mins if there was no progress they would assist. After nearly having a panic attack i got bad cramp in my leg. This made me really push like i never had before. That the fear of assistance and the cramp did it i also finally started to feel my contractions again! Because of the rish to get her oyt there was no stopping and panting stage to get her head out slowly. The head half out the dr came in and said "well im not needed" and left xD
1.35- ellas head was born and within the same contraction her body flew out which no one was expecting but i still had the urge to push so i did!

She was born with the cord wrapped around her neck twice and around her shoulder. It was a good job the cord was so long apparently. we then got skin to skin.
2pm - after ella got checked out and got a score of. 9.5 i got my small 2nd degree tear stitched. The epidural wore off half way through so it hurt a loot near the end of being stitched but she kept saying she would be finished in a minute!

After my toast i got to sleep for a couple of hours before going to the ward.


----------



## josephine3

Thanx for the update magic love reading birth stories! Well done for getting her out without assistance! X


----------



## magicwhisper

Thank you :hugs: 

How's labour watch going? 

I can't wait for my milk to dry up .. Every time she cries they hurt like a ... :dohh: and she is like a dog to a bone because she can smell it but I won't let her have it : :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Did u not fancy bfing then zoey or cant u?

Still not in labour. My lo has been super clingy tho the past few days and woke me at 5am today crying saying 'i want mummy' which never happens she normally wakes at 7 happily. Im hoping its a sign! I feel out of sorts today too but think thats from being so tired waking at 5 lol


----------



## AC1987

Zoey thats how it was when they gave me the epidural this last time.. there was an insane amount of pressure I asked for more drugs so that I wouldn't feel it :haha:


Jo, Cassidy cries over everything lately :( and gets into SO much stuff... sometimes its funny, but at the end of the day I'm just tired and want her to just play with her toys instead of trying to kill herself. Its a tough age!! I'm hoping 2 won't be too hard!
How are you feeling?


AFM.. not much new is happening, Rose is getting big.. newborn stage is almost over :nope:


----------



## josephine3

Yeah georgia is a right pain at the mo haha. Its all strops and 'no' all the time round here! Shes's very demanding and wants lots of attention all the time. Shes been so clingy the past few days as well it makes me wonder if she knows its nearly baby time!


----------



## magicwhisper

We just didn't want to bf no medical reason why not.

We have been discharged from midwife led care. Ella now weighs 6lb 7oz!


----------



## josephine3

Ahh isnt it scary when u get discharged from the mw! Its like wow that stage is over and now its onto life with baby!


----------



## ricschick

Well done magic for pushing Ella out! I was like that with Lucy I was pushing for 2 hours and then they started preparing me for a csection like taking off my nail vanish and I was like hell no I'm not having one of those and pushed her out lol turned out she was the wrong way round! 

Not long now jo!!! Exciting!!! 

I'm huge and uncomfy and counting down the days!!


----------



## magicwhisper

omg thank goodness im not the only one that finds it a bit scary being discharged from the midwives! But we are both fine so there is no reason not to be :dohh:

health visitor wants to visit today, no clue why seems ella got weighed and everything yesterday but ahh well.

Ella decided to throw up her whole feed this morning. Can't say bathing her at 6am is my favorite thing to do, especially when oh wasn't pleased because it was him she threw up over :rofl:


----------



## josephine3

Hehe love it when they throw up over oh! Lol. Yeah i found it weird being discharged from the midwives. Its like, 'oh yeah i no longer need a midwife i suppose!' the first couple of weeks it felt like there was a mw or health visitor there every day.. They leave u alone eventually! 
Still no real labour signs over here. Going to start trying some eviction tactics soon! Trying to stay active and going to eat a pineapple later lol. That'll do for now!


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations Magic, she looks like a real cutie.
Sorry I've not been chatting on here, I do come and in and keep up to date reading all the comments!
Can't wait to hear all the other birth stories, although I am so broody again now. Going to wait a while though for number 2.
Darcy is just brilliant, she is such a happy little girl with a big personality. She just had a big back tooth come through last week which wasn't nice for her at all. 
I just booked our first hot holiday with Darcy today to Tenerife, really can't wait! We have France in a few weeks with Kev's family over from Ireland which will be great as we get to see his niece who is only a few months older than Darcy.


----------



## AC1987

Ahh everyones babies are growing up so fast!!

Yeah its weird not seeing midwives anymore... I feel sad :haha: I need help *sigh* jk!!

I'm sooo tired I've been doing so much lately.. painting.. I really need to start organizing my junk :baby:


----------



## josephine3

Well i've been planting out my tomato plants this afternoon and that gave me an achey belly but nothing else! Hoovered the whole house and ate most of a pineapple. Just having a cup of rlt before bed! Not optimistic about anything happening anytime soon tho..


----------



## magicwhisper

Yeah final home visit from the health visitor. No clue why she insisted on coming today when i told her she got weighing yesterday but oh well :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

Zoey how is things? Is it getting easier yet? :)


----------



## magicwhisper

She is still very colicky :nope:
But we are both well :thumbup:
Matt goes back to work tomorrow eek


----------



## AC1987

Its kinda scary at first being totally alone with your baby. But it'll get easier...
However I honestly dont know HOW I will manage soon... blah :( Like seriously one of them will ALWAYS be crying cause I can't split myself in two :baby: Something as simple as taking a shower in the morning... like how can I do that without Cassidy hurting herself :( she wakes up like at 4 or 5 am.. and doesnt go back to sleep.


----------



## magicwhisper

sorry its hard hun :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Oh no ashley does she not have a middle of the day nap? Georgia still has a decent 2 hr nap most days im hoping to keep that up as long as i can!
What did u do with her before while showering? Georgia plays in her room and i put the baby gate on it to stop her escaping and causing mischief!

Im sooo fed up of being pregnant now. I want this baby out!


----------



## hello_kitty

Zoey so glad that you had her out without any interventions. She is beautiful! 

Ashley I also think a baby gate is a life saver! Although I have an 8 panel play yard not a gate. I'm able to cook, shower, and take a break every day. Zachary also takes a 3-4 hour nap everyday so I am able to nap with him too.

Josephine hope he comes soon! Are you feeling any contractions?


----------



## magicwhisper

Thank you :kiss:


----------



## josephine3

Nope no 'real' contractions as such yet. I feel pains but then i dunno what they are! I think its just when he sticks his body parts out it hurts! I have a bad feeling hes going to be big!


----------



## ricschick

ahh I hope he comes soon jo!! im with ya im so uncomfy now and will be glad when july is here!! send labour vibes!!!! xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Saw my doctor today 1 day short of 31 weeks. Found out I have a short cervix. That's pretty much all he said and wasn't too concerned. Said that there's a chance I could deliver early again and I need to continue the progesterone tablets. Now I'm all worried.


----------



## josephine3

Aww lily try not to worry. Does he mean that ur cervix is naturally short or that its shortening in preparation for birth? How many weeks way zachary born at again? 34?

Im feeling achey and crampy again this evening but i just think its his movements again. Had mw today she said hes happy in there! Still not engaged just sat on the brim. I feel like my waters cud just burst i can literally hear them creaking when i move haha.


----------



## AC1987

Omg I can't believe how far along you are now Jo ahahhaa sorry but the time has just flown since having Rose! :wacko: 

Claire you too will be having a baby soon.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Jo are you dilated at all? My doctor has been checking my cervix bi weekly and my cervix has just shortened this week. I had zachary at 32 weeks last time. My dh is freaked out because he's scared bubs can come anytime and he wants me to bake baby a little longer at least til 35 weeks. Hopefully that'll happen.


----------



## josephine3

We dont get cervical checks at all so no idea! I guess she will tell me if i end up having the sweep next week. Thats on thurs. I cant even feel my cervix tho so im guessing its still pretty high :(


----------



## ricschick

Just try to take if easy kitty!! I hope baby stays put!! Xx

Jo not long now things can change so quickly so don't worry!! 

Yep 33 weeks today I can't wait for July to come now!! Lol I'm so uncomfy and my leg is so sore I got cramp the night before last and my leg has been hurting ever since!


----------



## magicwhisper

its so close for all of you :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Ahh fed up :( iv now got PUPP on my big thick red stretch marks they are sooo itchy its driving me insane! Want baby out so much finally gave in and dtd with oh haha... Its not done a thing so far! Infact baby been asleep ever since! Grr... Just having a lil bounce on my ball before bed and another rlt..sigh..


----------



## magicwhisper

Ouch that doesn't sound fun

Sorry dtd didn't work

I love rlt tablets i swear it made my labour shorter


----------



## ricschick

happy due day jo!! xxx


----------



## josephine3

Thanx rics! Wish it was a happy day tho lol. Still mega itchy and no sign of baby...


----------



## ricschick

have you told your mw about the itching? can be to do with your liver if its more hands feet arms and legs? xx


----------



## josephine3

I will mention it on thurs, im sure its not cholestasis tho i had a mild form of that last pregnancy this is different just as annoying tho. It matches pupp symptoms exactly. It sucks .. Been having a few symptoms today.. Lots of pressure down below, lots of bms lol (not loose tho) and been in nesting mode for a few days now.. Iv found dirt in places iv never even thought to clean before!


----------



## magicwhisper

i loved nesting :haha:


----------



## josephine3

So i kno some of u might have read this already but...So i went for my sweep which she didnt even attempt because baby isnt engaged at all! She said she cant do it if baby isnt engaged because if they accidentally break waters then theres a risk of cord prolapse. She felt my tummy and was like 'hmm u need to come out now baby' i said is he going to be big? She just repeated 'i think he needs to come out now' :nope: hes gonna be huge arrrhhh!


----------



## ricschick

I replied on your other post but think that's a load of crap! when baby isn't your 1st they don't tend to be engaged or need to be and I thought the only reason they wont do a sweep is if they cant reach your cervix or its too closed. she sounds awful!!


----------



## josephine3

Yeah i saw ur reply. Like i say we didnt even get to the internal part before she said no. Shes gonna try again on sunday tho.


----------



## AC1987

sending labour vibes your way jo!


----------



## hello_kitty

How is it going Jo? Any signs of labor yet? 

Omg I can't believe I am past the 32 week mark? With my last pregnancy I was in the nicu visiting zachary by this time. I think the progesterone suppository is helping plus my husband is helping out a ton bless him. He barely let me lay a finger on anything. Counting on a full term baby unless god has other plans.
I've been experiencing mild menstrual cramping at night though when I'm trying to sleep. It's not so bad that it keeps me awake also hurts when baby kicks did anyone experience this?


----------



## josephine3

Still pregnant and miserable! It hurts soo much when he moves i dunno if its a contraction or just pains. I think he will be big chart saying around 9lb ahhh! Im sure iv had a few real contractions today but no pattern at all, a few real close together then nothing for hours. I hope it doesnt carry on like this for days. :(


----------



## magicwhisper

Awh hope you go into labour soon hun i know how frustrating it is


----------



## josephine3

On way to hospital at 4.30 am! Contractions short but frequent! And painful!


----------



## boxxey

good luck Jo hope all goes well


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck Jo, I hope baby makes an appearance very soon for you x


----------



## AC1987

awww yay Jo!! :D hope you have a good labour!!


----------



## Blondiejay

I keep checking to see if you've had your baby Jo. Hope alls going well x


----------



## ricschick

oh wow exciting jo!!!! cant wait to hear!! good luck xxx


----------



## josephine3

Well he's here! Baby boy (name to be announced lol) was born at 11.10am sunday 15th june! 
Got to hospital around 5am, examined at 6am was 6-7cms! Was a little annoyed that id been kept waiting for pain relief for an hr at 6cms lol. And the internal was very very painful.. Sent to delivery and got my gas and air.. Examined at 10am still 6-7cms..water broke artificially at 10.10am and things got a lot more painful, i kept shouting at the mws telling them i was pushing and they were telling me not to lol, then they saw his head, said ok, 5 mins of pushing and he was here!
:) i am a happy lady cant wait for him to meet his big sister later then we can all go home together!
2nd degree tear, no major blood loss.. It was fab!
I couldnt have asked for a better experience it was a million miles away from my last birth, i feel i could do it all again next week haha. Was amazing to actually feel pushing working this time and be almost totally in control! Another labour on just gas and air done :) staff were fab really helped me maintain focus too and avoid tearing... It was perfect cant quite believe its all over and we're all safe and sound!


----------



## ricschick

ahh how wonderful im so pleased it went so well!! congrats hun cant wait to see him!! how big was he? xx


----------



## magicwhisper

ohh yaaay congratulations :kiss:


----------



## AC1987

oh congrats Jo!!! How nice only a 2nd degree tear, that must feel WAY better eh?? :)

AFM oh man I'm soooo busy all day long, though things are getting better. Cassidy is getting better at peeing in the potty but still doesn't let me know when she hasta go, so if I sit her on the potty every half an hour she'll pee and stay dry but if I forget she pees. :wacko:


----------



## josephine3

Oh he was 9lb 7oz! A big lad in the 90th percentile! 
Sounds like Cassidy is doing great on the potty! Im planning on trying to get Georgia started more 2 in nappies is no fun!


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Jo! Glad everything went so well for you and he's a big one too! What size clothing fid you put him into? Scared my baby will be big too and might not fit his nb clothes.


----------



## josephine3

To be fair he still fits in the newborn stuff i did worry he wouldnt fit in what id packed, some of it only says up to 7lbs too so clearly its not. They are a bit short on the arms tho dont think he'll be in them for long! X


----------



## ricschick

ahh yeah he was a big baby!! good to hear about him still fitting in the NB clothes as that's what I was worried about! hows he getting on? any name yet? I no how you guys feel about nappies I was changing nappies none stop for 8 years!! lol x


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay, congratulations Jo!!! Pics please!


----------



## AC1987

Hope all you ladies are doing well... Im just super busy.. I feel like I don't have any time anymore for myself.


----------



## magicwhisper

:sleep: enough said :haha:


----------



## ricschick

ahh jo ive just noticed that you've called your little boy Jamie too how lovely funny as we are most likely going to call our baby Georgia! good minds think alike xx


----------



## josephine3

Hey yeah we finally decided on Jamie! Its taken a long time to decide that was even one of the names we discarded at the beginning cos matt didnt like it! :dohh:
i noticed in another thread u were thinking Georgia, how strange! Lucy was also on my list for a girl.

He is doing great and bac up to birthweight as of today. I am worn ut lol and not finding much 'me time' yet but right now they are all asleep including oh so its finally relax time! Does anyone else find that when the kids are asleep its hard to just sleep cos u want somer xchill time to yourself too before u wake up and have to do it all again?!


----------



## magicwhisper

omg yes thaats so me, i miss being able to sit aand chill out


----------



## skyraaa

Yay congrats Jo :) hope every1 is ok , does any1 know how Patrice is getting on? , me and oh hav been chatting and we r gonna start trying for baby no3 in August :) x


----------



## magicwhisper

yay skyraa 

think you need to update your signature, i seriously feel for you if you are really 138 weeks pregnant :rofl:


----------



## ricschick

hows everyone getting on?

im finally full-term:happydance: and have had 2 shows now and lots of backache over the weekend so I think my body is doing something!! will see!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay how exciting for you!

I'm good, sorry for the lack of posts. Darcy's big back teeth are coming through and causing her so much pain, plus she has a cold bless her. Other then that she is so fun starting to say different words.


----------



## magicwhisper

yay to the start of labour!
sorry about the teething :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies sorry i havent been posting. I was diagnosed with threatened preterm labor was on bed rest to try and keep him in as long as possible. He was born yesterday morning at 35+3 weeks weighing 6 lbs 5 oz and 19 in long. Perfectly healthy except for some low blood sugar which theyre trying to fix. He gets to room with me and if everything goes well we will get to go home tomorrow morning.


----------



## AC1987

Congrats Lily!


Omg I've been so busy!!!

My dad came the 28th and both my parents left monday early morning.
Its quite an adjustment getting used to being on my own. I'm such an emotional wreck :haha:
Not that the kids are that hard to look after now.. its more I miss the social interaction I got daily for the last 3 months. And then not knowing when I'lll see my family again as we cant afford a trip to see them. :(


----------



## magicwhisper

congratulations xD


----------



## AC1987

Hayley I just saw you're gonna ttc in august.. nice!! ahhaha I don't wanna be pregnant again until rose is like almost 2 or something.


----------



## AC1987

why must they grow so fast?!

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2014-06-15001034_zps75fa3b79.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2014-06-15002035_zps8c059170.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2014-06-15002037_zpsb048bb73.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/th_2014-06-15002052_zps29f1f649.jpg

Cassidy is almost 2!! I finally got around to mailing out bday invites I'm so lazy this year!! I think because I've been so busy the time just slipped away, now I'm worried no one will show :wacko:
Rose is 3 months, and will be 4 months on the 20th..


----------



## ricschick

ahh congrats kitty!! a lovely healthy weight there!! hope your home now and all is going well!! xxx


----------



## josephine3

Oh wow congrats Lily! Its all happening round here! Cant wait for a birth story..and good luck rics cant believe ur full term already and maybe in labour! Ahh good luck!

Wow ashley 3 months already? Time sure does fly. Jamie will be 4 weeks on sunday and is now 11lb 2! 
Hayley good to hear from u! You and ashley are both crazy ttc again so soon ! I am definitely giving it a good 5 yrs before getting pregnant again lol


----------



## hello_kitty

A little background story...

At 31 weeks I went to my ob for a regular check up and he said that my cervix was really short. Told me to stop exercising and no sex. Wanted to see me again at 33 weeks. Came in at 33 weeks and was told that my cervix was even shorter! I asked him was it short enough for me to go into labor anytime and he said yes. Immediately he called over to the hospital and scheduled for me to come in and get an nst and a ffn test the next day. Baby did fine during the nst but the ffn test came back positive which means theres a high chance I could give birth within the next 1-2 weeks. All the nurses told me that I need to try and buy time until 35 weeks since babies born then have a much better outcome than those born at 34 weeks. Called my husband and he immediately took time off from work so I can go on bed rest. I continued coming in every 2 days for the nst.

Saw my doctor the following Monday and he said my cervix length got better. He said he never put me on bed rest just house arrest. Seeing that my cervix got better. we decided to take Zachary out the night of July 4th to watch fireworks. Now thinking back, I did a bit of walking. I dont know if that could've been the reason I went into labor...but I went into labor 3 days after the event so I am not certain if that was the case.

Now my birth story...

July 7th, 2014
7:30 am - woke up to go to the bathroom. Went back to bed and started out with mild contractions. Thought it was just braxton hicks but it became much more frequent I started timing them. By the time I reached 4 contractions I began waking my husband up and said I think I'm in labor. Just finished my sentence when I felt full blown contractions. It was happening so fast! I could barely walk! I had to wait in between contractions to get to the car. What made it harder was that we had to take Zachary with us since we had no one to watch him.

8:00 am - On way to hospital

8:30 am - arrived at hospital and had to be wheeled in contractions were so bad I couldnt walk. Upon getting into the birth room, the nurses asked me a bunch of routine questions while waiting for the doctor. I seriously wanted to smack anyone who was trying to talk to me. 

8:40 - 8:50 am - Doctor came in to check my cervix and said I was almost complete (9 cm dilated). He left the room (guess he was waiting for me to dilate to a 10)

9:20 am - Doctor came back and the birthing process began. He said it was going to be quick and it was quick! Pushed for 10 minutes or less and my little guy came out at 9:32 am!

Baby Jayden came out weighing 6 lbs 5 oz at 35w3d. Categorized as a well baby with no significant problems. Had low blood sugar in the beginning but was resolved after 24 hours. He was able to room in with me. Wish he could've stayed in there for another 1.5 weeks so I could have a termie but guess he had other plans.


----------



## AC1987

Awww thats awesome Lily!! Its crazy how FAST it happens 2nd time around, but I bet that isn't always how it is.


----------



## Blondiejay

I love hearing birth stories. Congratulations Lily, what a fast labour you had!


----------



## ricschick

ahh congrats hun and what a quick labour!! and great weight!! xx


----------



## AC1987

Claire, you're next!! :D 
It feels like ages since I was last pregnant.. NO I don't wanna be right now. But its almost as if I've forgotten what it was like. 
The other day I was thinking back to last year and wondered why I didn't do more things with Cassidy, then I was like Oh yeah, I was pregnant and too tired to! :haha:
This last year feels like a blur honestly.. 
Its really hard now though.. I don't really get any time for me anymore. I feel like morning to evening is go go go..
Cassidy still is very attention demanding, but I find myself too tired to always be doing things with her while trying to keep Rose satisfied too.
Anyone else finding it hard?


----------



## magicwhisper

ohh wow congratulations!

atm it is boiling here

i am also going to use cloth nappies when i buy enough


also :sleep:


----------



## hello_kitty

Dh was asking me when I wanted to have no. 3. I said when Jayden turns 1...I must be crazy lol. Its not too bad though..yet. I became pregnant the same month Zachary turned 1 and didnt have much of a problem. I just want to have all my kids kinda back to back so I can close my baby making factory and they can grow up together. My contractions with Jayden were real bad compared to when I was in labor with Zachary and the afterpains felt like I was ready to give birth all over again..so at the moment I am thinking about stopping at no. 3...but I asked dh if it would be ok if I wanted a 4th down the road..like maybe 3-4 years after I have no.. 3 and he said yes. So I guess its gonna be ok if I develop baby fever after no. 3 but I am definitely saving no. 4 for much later down the road. We'll just see how it goes.

Ashley - Jayden is less than 2 weeks old atm so far I am not having much prblems yet juggling the two of them. Jayden mostly sleeps and only wakes up every 2-3 hours to eat. I still have time for myself although the stretch between meals is much longer. Like today I wasnt able to eat my first meal until both of them were sleeping which was around 4. Zachary started napping around 2 pm but I was so exhausted I fell asleep with him. I am so fortunate that he still naps at least 2.5 hours a day. That gives me extra "me" time.


----------



## ricschick

39 weeks still here and boiling hot!!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

is boiling ho here too!

feel sorry for you there ricschick


----------



## AC1987

Lily, I just am so tired all the time, I have a feeling my iron is low again...
I'm also really missing social interaction :haha: I'd call my parents every day if I could. 
I am actually planning a trip back home with the kids for next year.. unsure if I'll plan it for winter or spring.. and also unsure for how long, I'm thinking atleast 2 weeks and at the most a month visit.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh sounds fun to plan! i missed ault interaction when oh was working


----------



## hello_kitty

I hope she makes her arrival soon claire! I can imagine how miserable it'll be the last few weeks of pregnancy in this hot weather!

Oh no Ashley are you gonna go to the doctor to get it checked out. I also heard people with low iron often get tired. I know how it feels to have no social interaction. My mom and I are nto super close but I cant imagine living far away from her. Usually when I get bored I would take the car adn drive Zachary to the mall until I feel tired. We'd go home for a 3-4 hour nap and by the time we wake up not much longer til dh gets home. Dont know how I will go anywhere now with Jayden.

Dh is obsessed with baby. Even with a video monitor he still goes in to check up on him every 5 minutes.


----------



## AC1987

Rose turned 4 months on Sunday and she can roll now!! my baby growing up too fast :haha:
However I think she may have picked up hand foot and mouth disease at the pediatricians this past Monday, I saw blisters on her hand so I phoned them up and they said that its probably that and it'll just go away on its own.


----------



## ricschick

ahh hope she gets better soon xx


----------



## josephine3

Just a quick update sorry i havent had much time to post - Jamie is now 6 weeks and a great big 12lb 12oz! Hes a good baby but Georgia has definitely hit the terrible 2's and is saying no to everything.. Very tiring. Shes become a right little madam lol.
Hope rose is feelnig better ashley ! Cant be long now rics! X


----------



## skyraaa

I know it well Jo the terrible twos have defo hit this house Lyla is a lil shit lol
I'm now ttc again wish me luck scary lol , hope every1 is ok


----------



## AC1987

Yesterday was Cassidy's birthday party :) I can't believe she is 2!! It was a blast! :D


Awww good luck Hayley!! :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, sorry I have been lurking around here but have responded much. The 2 guys are keeping me busy! Went to my 4 week pp check up today, the stitches have mostly healed. I need to go back in 4 weeks to get my diabetes rechecked to make sure its gone, and guess dr will check up on me one last time.

Jayden is already one month! Going by so fast! Dh wants to ttc again june-august of next year, he wants a Spring baby! Guess he wants a different season for each baby. Dont want to think about it, just want to enjoy my 2 boys atm, I bet by the time Jayden hits 1 I'll have baby fever again though lol. I was kinda sad at my dr's office today because it struck me that my pregnancy journey is officially over.

Hayley - Congrats and hope you get pregnant soon! Are you ttc a specific gender or it doesnt matter?

Ashley - Glad Cassidy had an awesome birthday! How is Rose doing? I'm also throwing a welcome home party for Jayden this Sunday!


----------



## magicwhisper

moving with a baby is stressful! friends got a van which is too small so we had to throw loads out >.< oh well


----------



## hello_kitty

I remember what it was like moving. I was 20+ weeks pregnant with my first so we hired movers that consisted of a team of 4 guys. They did all the work for us, as far as hauling all our stuff we hired a uhaul truck. Cost a bit of money but worth it.


----------



## AC1987

Yes its hard moving when pregnant or with a baby!!


Omg I miss being pregnant what is WRONG with me!? :haha: but there is NO way I am getting pregnant again until Rose is closer to 2, as it was awful this past year with Cassidy needing so much help at 1 year.


----------



## hello_kitty

Last time I didnt miss being pregnant until Zachary was closer to 1 and ended up being pregnant shortly after his first birthday. Its not too bad though because I love dh's work schedule. It allows him to help me out a lot. He only works full days on Friday and and Saturday. Gets mondays off and the other days he only works in the afternoon starting at 4:30 and gets off at 9:30. I dont mind getting pregnant as long as I at least get some help.

Took Jayden to his one month check up today and he weighed 8 lbs 4 oz, 20.5 inches. Not bad at all considering he came almost 5 weeks early. He has been gainign weight like a weed 15 oz in 10 days. At his 2 week check up he gained 15 oz in 1 week! I'm betting he will catch up with his peers by the time he goes in for his 2 month check up!


----------



## magicwhisper

yup i miss being pregnant soometimes but like you no more until ella is one :haha:

we are now cloth bummed! i love it :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0328[1].jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0332[1].jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hello_kitty

Cloth diapers are so cute but I dont think I would enjoying cleaning them so sticking to disposable diapers.


----------



## magicwhisper

its not bad you put them in a mesh bag in the nappy bin, just tip out the mesh bag into the washing machine, throw in the mesh bag and go, no need to touch gross nappies!


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies! So much baby talk again already?! Gosh u guys lol. I kno what u mean tho.. Everyone always says 'well u dont need anymore now then do u' when they see we have a boy and a girl, or 'well they dont make any other kinds do they..' and oh's mom said flat out she doesnt want anymore grandchildren!
Its like well hang on a minute here.. Maybe i willl someday! But i am good for now, i can still remember all the bad pregnancy bits!
Cant believe this will be baby no 3 for u already! Or its not 4 is it? Im confused lol.
It was my birthday this weekend, but a friends lo also turned one, so we went to their kids party. Georgia had fun. Its her birthday party nest weekend too, and i am stressing out trying to bake a cake and set up the garden. It best stay nice weather as i have a load of garden toys to put out like her new peppa pig playhouse and far too many people to fit in the house! Fx'd!


----------



## skyraaa

Look what I got eeeeeek hope all u ladies and babies r good any1 heard off Patrice I was thinking of her today x
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hello_kitty

Zoey - silly me, I though it needed to be hand washed! So how many do you need? We only do laundry once a week and he goes through about 8 diapers a day...not gonna calculate but thats a lot.

Jo - Happy birthday! Fortunately I have 2 boys so everyone is expecting me to have more to get my girl. Really hoping for a girl next time I just want a change! gonna enjoy my year off though and not think about baby making anytime soon.

Hailey - OMG that was soo fast how you got pregnant! First month huh? Congrats!


----------



## ricschick

Hi guys sorry I've been Mia!! 5 children keeps us busy!! Yep baby is here!! Born on the 31st July @ 6.22pm weighing 9lb 1. No name yet lol it's so hard this time!! Hopefully by tonight she'll have one! 

Congrats skyraaa!!! Xx


----------



## magicwhisper

you wash every other day and seems you need spares in case they leak you need 20 day nappies and 5 night nappies. and if you get birth to potty nappies you dont need to keep buying different sizes (though you can buy sized ones)

eeew for hand washing nappies :sick: :rofl:
if yur in the uk go n 

www.thenappylady.co.uk if you do the advice queetionare you gt 5 per centt off nappiess and you dont have to buy anything from there


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u ricschick :) x


----------



## josephine3

Wow congrats ricschick! I thought u must have had ur baby by now! How was the birth? Cant wait for a birth story i love reading them all!

Wow hayley already! U must be fertile! Big congrats! 
If u dont mind me asking did u use any protection when u werent trying? Im trying to work out what birth control i can go on that wont take ages for my fertility to return if i wanted it to!
Do u have any gender preference? I kno thats an annoying question tho haha. Xx

i so wonder about patrice. Maybe she got annoyed with al the baby talk i know i would be if i was ltttc. Bess her. Come back patrice! I remember years ago i met her just before we made this thread when we both had faint lines on a hpt way back before i did conceive. Crazy. Everything that has happened since!


----------



## AC1987

Hayley omg already!? wow!! congrats!!! :D So due date May?

Congrats Claire! aww I hope you find the perfect name soon :)

Zoey, I cloth diaper too. :) I just use paper at night or going out. 

I miss Patrice too! I should see how she is :)


----------



## magicwhisper

haha really i didnt know thats awesome :D

may oh flipping hecks its nearly a year since my bfp its madness


----------



## hello_kitty

Sooo I finally have some future plans ahead of me. Going back to school next year starting winter term to work towards a degree in pysch. Debating on whether I should continue getting pregnant along the way (since I still need to finish my bach) or take a 5 year break and finish everything and have more after I get done with school. If I go with the 5 year route, I must enjoy Jayden since it'll be awhile til I get to experience a newborn again. I at least have a year to come up with a decision since next summer is when we originally planned to try again. I need to stop thinking/planning ahead myself and just enjoy the moment. Jayden's fresh out of the oven making babies should be the least of my worries. Problem is I see my ob in 3 weeks so if I want to take a break I need to tell him so we can come up with a bc plan.


----------



## hello_kitty

Questions for you ladies who pushed out babies that are above 6 lbs...Since I have 2 preemies already I dont think I can ever go full term BUT if I miraculously do next time I was wondering what it feels like pushing out a baby that is in the 8-10 lb range. Is the afterpains horrible? Jayden is almost double the size of Zachary and I could definitely feel it, the labor pains was not as bad as the afterpains and the pains from stitches. I could barely walk a good week after giving birth. 

Dh thinks if they were born full term I'd need a csecction because because zachary was around 8 lbs around due date and Jayden 9 lbs. Most people I know produce babies that are around 7 lbs but I know a few of you on here have given birth to big babies just wanna know how it feels like if I am lucky enough to go full term next time.


----------



## AC1987

I've been told I'll give birth to tiny babies because of my size, both were 5 pounds... but the afterpains were horrid well so was the labour 2nd time around, however recovery was worse 1st time.


----------



## josephine3

I definiely had worse afterpains but all in all it was a much better experience with my 9lb 7oz baby compared to Georgia. The kicking and moving pregnancy pain was a lot worse tho.


----------



## magicwhisper

apparently the afterpains are worse after each child ive been told x


----------



## hello_kitty

oh yes...the afterpains were far worse than the first time. It felt like I was going into labor all over again. My sister stayed with me the first night I was in recovery and I was super cranky when I had one of those contractions and she asked why I was cranky so I told her it was contraction pains and she was like "are you sure you dont have another one in there?" lol it was hilarious!

The first time I dont think I had any afterpains I think I was literally half walking half running to go meet my son.

The memories of the afterpains and worse labor contractions is what makes me want to stop at no. 3. Probably will, given its a girl and if the experience is worse.


----------



## AC1987

Ok... how do you break a 2 year old and a 5 month old from using a pacifier?? 
My 5 month is in the stage of where she loses it then she wakes up fussing because she wants it back in her mouth. My 2 year old is just too attached to hers... 
I would have NEVER given it to Rose but I gave in to my mom pressuring me grrr.. only SHE isn't the one having to do pacifier runs all the time I am :nope: At first Rose hardly used it I didn't think anything of it, but this past month omg she is SO attached to it all of a sudden. So I tried breaking her of it yesterday, lets see the first nap after an hour of crying I gave in and gave it back, then the 2nd nap she slept without one... and went to bed after 2 hours of fussing, I of course was used as her pacifier since I'm still nursing her :shrug:
Then today her first nap she only napped 20 mins.. and then I gave in and gave it back for her 2nd nap..

Any suggestions??


----------



## josephine3

I cant believe Rose is 5 months thats crazy!i remember u saying how fast the newborn days went by with her and i feel the same too! Jamie is nearly 10 weeks and so huge already i already feel im missing the newborn stage!
Sorry not much advice we are a dumymy free house! Just never gave one with Georgia and didnt even get any in this time around. I didnt want to have to go thru the weaning of it. Does cassidy still have any bottles? Maybe u cud offer that or a drink instead?


----------



## magicwhisper

:wave:


----------



## AC1987

No Cassidy was weaned from bottles at 12 months, like when she turned 1 year exactly and that transition went by really well. 
And Cassidy is REALLY if we do something this way we ALWAYS do it that way, a bit OCD lol.. so she will start asking for her pacifier before bed and nap time... I heard that cutting it can help break it off.. but not ready for sleepless nights with her.
As it is Rose is teething and has been waking up quite frequently, I finally just gave in and let her have her pacifier because she was using ME as one :wacko:


----------



## josephine3

Georgia used to use me as her dummy too and i always had to unlatch her to put her down, when she would wake up. Have u tried rocking her to sleep? Thats all i seemed to spend my days doing with her!


----------



## magicwhisper

the dummy is a lifesaver here!


----------



## AC1987

Sorry I haven't been posting here much they keep me so busy!! 
Its a holiday weekend here too :thumbup:

My cat isn't feeling to well... she is old so its expected, but its sad


----------



## ricschick

hey guys sorry ive been mia!! everything is good here and we finally have a name her name is Joanie Belle it only took us 3 weeks lol but we have done it and she Is being registered tomorrow was meant to be last week but I was ill in bed with a kidney infection which was not fun!! kiddies went back to school today too!


----------



## magicwhisper

nice to hear off you, love the name


----------



## skyraaa

Hello ladies hope u all ok :) I'm suffering with morning sickness ATM doing my head in feeling so rough all the time :( with my girls I didn't feel bad at all so thinking maybe boy think I'm hoping lol :)


----------



## magicwhisper

awh hope it eases soon!

ella is now on anti refluz milk at nearly £11 a tub :dohh: i hope this works otherwise its a milk intollerance :wacko:


----------



## AC1987

awww yay Claire that's great you picked a name.. and oh no sucks about being ill! Hope you're feeling better now!

Hayley... I can't believe you're pregnant again :haha: Too bad you weren't when I was, then we coulda whined about pregnancy together :thumbup:

Zoey, awww baby upset? Rose was screaming and crying a lot today... it was either one of two things, reacting to all the black beans I've been eating (still bfing her) or from the apples I gave her.. so I'll quit both and hope for the best.

AFM... ugh SO busy all the time there is hardly any time to breathe.. I miss "me" time SOOOO much!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies havent been on here much. My 2 guys have been sleeping for over 2 hours giving me time to eat my early dinner and come on here. 

I love the name Joanie Claire! How is baby doing?

Hailey sorry about the morning sickness. I hope its a boy for you too! From my experience I was sick as a dog with Zachary and lost 6 lbs first tri and wasnt sick at all with Jayden so I thought it was a girl considerign how different I felt but...nope nother boy.

Zoey I hope baby is doing better!

Ashley I know what you mean. Does Cassidy still nap? Zachary still naps 3+ hours a day so it helps, he gets cranky without one.

AFM, I am getting a bit worried about Jayden's weight gain cuz it seem to have just stopped at 10 lbs...he was on a roll until about 2 weeks ago. He's 10 lbs at 2 months based on my scale but his pediatrician appointment is tomorrow so maybe they will have differnt numbers than me. Didnt anyone's baby weight gain slow down all of a sudden? He's been spitting up after feedings but he doesnt seem to be in pain, still his happy self. He also spits up when I burp him. I'll just ask his pedi tomorrow since we both were suspecting that he has reflux since last time..but as of today he did gain 2 pounds in a month so the pedi might not be concerned at all. Its just during his 1st month he gained 4 lbs.


----------



## AC1987

Lily, Cassidy only naps like an hour now.. maybe an hour and a half but anymore than that she won't sleep at night. 

Rose is still fussy as ever... poor baby I think the apples really disagreed with her.

Oh and I think its normal for their weight to slow down around 2 months... atleast Rose's did.. at 4 months she was 11 pounds. 
Her 6 month appt is Sept 22nd... blah how is she gonna be 6 months now? :( I swear this time has flown!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry about Cassidy being fussy Ashley. I hope she goes back to her usual self soon. Zachary wakes up at around 8-9 am every morning. He eats his breakfast lunch then goes back to sleep brgore 1 and usually wakes up 3 hrs after. He goes to bed anywhere from 930-1030. So its working out good.

Dh weighed jayden last night and he was 10.4 lbs so almost 10.5. At least he's gained over 2 lbs in a month. His appointment is tomorrow. At least he fits into clothes that coordinates with his age Zachary had a problem of being one size behind...still do actually. He'll be 24 months November but is wearing 18 months. Jayden is 2 months but wears 0-3 and 3 months.


----------



## josephine3

Im having the opposite clothes problem! Jamie has outgrown all his newborn and 0-3 stuff already and it firmly in 3-6 month stuff at 12 weeks! He was 14 lbs at his 8 week weigh in so probly a lot more now. He's so big he's not great at holding his head up even, still a big floppy lump! Hoping it improves soon. 
8-9am is a great time for zachary to wake up! 7am for us if im lucky.

Hayley hope ur feeling better and the morning sickness dies down!

Ok so call me crazy but iv been having pregnancy symptoms! I swear we'veo only dtd once since i gave birth and it was with a condom. I cannot be pregnant surely?! Why is my body playing this evil trick on me!


----------



## hello_kitty

josephine3 said:


> Im having the opposite clothes problem! Jamie has outgrown all his newborn and 0-3 stuff already and it firmly in 3-6 month stuff at 12 weeks! He was 14 lbs at his 8 week weigh in so probly a lot more now. He's so big he's not great at holding his head up even, still a big floppy lump! Hoping it improves soon.
> 8-9am is a great time for zachary to wake up! 7am for us if im lucky.
> 
> Hayley hope ur feeling better and the morning sickness dies down!
> 
> Ok so call me crazy but iv been having pregnancy symptoms! I swear we'veo only dtd once since i gave birth and it was with a condom. I cannot be pregnant surely?! Why is my body playing this evil trick on me!

Exact same thing happened to me yesterday! We did once when jayden was 5 weeks old WITHOUT a condom I took a test and got a bfn seeing how much it scared me we're using protection next time.


----------



## mzswizz

Hello all. Glad to be back on here. Im currently on cd9 and AF is still in the midst. DH came back from deployment on August 2nd and we just came back from visiting our family back in florida. We had an awesome time. Now its time to get back into the swing of things. DH finally decided he wants to actively ttc. So i have my appt set for the 17th of this month and we see what we are going to do to ttc since i have been away for 7 months. Hopefully a bfp is in the midst for us soon.


----------



## josephine3

Omg patrice lol! Soo nice to hear from u hope ur both doing well. Cant wait for u to get that bfp!


----------



## AC1987

Patrice welcome back!!! 

AFM... Rose can scoot forward now OMG... AHHH!!! growing so fast!! 
Life is crazy it makes me shake my head that I have been in this topic since before I was even pregnant with Cassidy!


----------



## magicwhisper

pregnancy ... my oh wants another lo and has been told no :haha:

ell is ok, still trying to woork out all the throwing up!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I feel myself getting broody again and tell myself NO NO NO... not until Rose is almost 2. As I want next year to give my body a chance to properly recover. I plan to gain more weight before I decide to ttc as well.
I think the breastfeeding and chasing after Cassidy is making me lose too much grrrrr! I don't find there is enough time in the day to eat lots


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah i need to lose weight first :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - I'm breastfeeding too but find it so hard to lose weight probably cuz I put Zachary in his play yard too much and I still find time to eat.


----------



## ricschick

welcome back Patrice!!! so glad your back and hubby is safe and sound and baby making is on the cards!!! looking forward to your bfp!!!

magic hope the new milk works out for you!! have thy mentined introducing solids early?

Joanie is defo our last!! theres no more room in the car:haha: she had her 6 week check (at 7weeks) and now weighs 13lb 5!! she is so chubby its adorable!! and has for the last 2 nights slept from 9pm-5.45am!!:happydance:


----------



## josephine3

Hey all! Rics it sounds like u got a big baby on ur hands too! Jamie was 16 lb 2 at his injections at 13 weeks now wearing vests in 6-9 months! :dohh: 
i am definitely in the need to lose weight category! Still over a stone to go till im back to my pre-babies weight! My problem is not finding time to eat properly so snacking on junk..tut tut.


----------



## ricschick

lol yep little chunkers we have! I want to lose weight too!! id like to lose at least a stone more if possible but im the same I don't get time to eat and when I do its something quick!!


----------



## hello_kitty

So jealous ladies I want a chubby babe! He looks chubby in pics but he's actually only 11.2 lbs at 10 weeks. If only he was born full term it would be much better he should only be 6 weeks if born full term and 11.2 lbs for a 6 weeker sounds much better.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I must have some sort of weird gene. I think because when I'm stressed I just can't eat, I lose my appetite. 

Rose had her 6 month appt... 6 MONTHS!! crazy :dohh: She is 13 pounds 9 ounces, 24 inches long. Only thing the pediatrician mentioned was that her left eye apparently turns in making her look cross eyed.. she get a referral to an eye doctor, but my hubby thinks its fine and that he knows plenty of people with a lazy eye. My only concern would be when it comes time for reading would it be a problem.


----------



## josephine3

Lots of people do have lazy eye i have it a little but its not noticable because i wore glasses from a young age and even a patch too! My mum always warned me to wear my glasses 'or you'll end up like your cousin' who did have a very noticeable lazy eye as she didnt wear her glasses! Eyes are important! That said maybe do some reasearch and see by what age it should correct itself, then go if its still a problem. X


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley if your pediatrician referred you should give it a go and see what they say. I would definitely do some research too as Josephine said.

Afm, Oh God I am tired! Maybe because Jayden has been extra fussy today and he keeps spitting up today too. He keeps crying and wont go to sleep. Even when he does sleep, he doesnt go into a deep sleep and starts crying again. Plus I have to do double the work which is tiring. 

I am always hungry because of breastfeeding/pumping...I dont lose weight though because I keep eating whenever I am hungry.

Kinda hoping the next kid would be my last. Dh really wants a girl I told him I wanted a 2 year break but he wants to try again next year after Jayden turns one. I used to picture 4 kids but now I am picturing 3 kids.


----------



## josephine3

I am still picturing 3 but in reality im not sure i can imagine going back to the baby days when they are both more grown up. Ur oh is eager lol! I think our bodies need a break now before more pregnancies!

My big girl is now doing lots of wees on the toilet after we bought her a peppa pig toilet seat haha :)


----------



## josephine3

I also forgot to tell u about my nightmare when i got referred for an appointment too. Just before jamies 8 week injections he had a weird spasm thing down his leg that made him cry. I thought that georgia had poked him or something but then i saw him do it again and cry. I asked the hv the nest day who said ask tthe doctor. I think also because he srill had a strong head side preference and his eye tracking wasnt gretat, she reffered him. Anyway his head and eyes got loads better and he never had a weird twitch again. I thought theres probly no need to go as he seems happy - also would have had to take georgia too, get oh to book a day off to take us, nightmare. So i phoned the surgery and explained all this to the doctor who said it was fine to cancel which i did. So then at his 1t week check the same hv asks what happened and she was awfull to me about not going, she really guilt tripped me that i wasnt doing my best for the baby it seemed. She then went on about 'head lag' and recommended i see another doctor :dohh: she said i was next in line anyway so i agreed. I was not next in line...


----------



## josephine3

.. I was there 2 hrs before we even saw a doctor, jamie was so tired he was asleep by the time he had his injections. So the doctor says hes not concerned about him at all , his head lag is below average but he has good muscle tone in his neck and perfect tracking! So then the bloody hv comes back and i tell he hes all fine and she says 'oh worth the wait then!'
like im supposed to be thrilled about my healthy baby not stressed having to wait with a tired baby for hrs for no reason! I could have strangled her she was horrible!


----------



## hello_kitty

Goodness I hate people like that! I hate how people always judge us mothers when we dont do everything that a mother's supposed to do in their book.

Reminds me of the time when I had to do genetic testing for Jayden that involved my husband. Upon further research, I realized that it wasnt that much of a big deal. It was a trait he could inherit. His brother had the trait, they scared us into getting lab work done saying he could die in the womb blah blah. He was born healthy because my husband and I are both only carriers but it resulted in a costly bill for us.

I am glad Jamie is fine though, thats the best thing to hear after all the wait and tiredness.


----------



## hello_kitty

josephine3 said:


> I am still picturing 3 but in reality im not sure i can imagine going back to the baby days when they are both more grown up. Ur oh is eager lol! I think our bodies need a break now before more pregnancies!
> 
> My big girl is now doing lots of wees on the toilet after we bought her a peppa pig toilet seat haha :)

He initially wanted to wait until Zachary is at least in preschool before having baby no. 3 but I was the on who objected and now that I have changed my mind and want to wait until Jayden is 2 he wants to try when Jayden is one, just in case we get another boy we can try again before I go back to school.

The only good thing about having them close together is that they all grow up at the same time and you dont have to repeat the newborn days. If our next one turns out to be another boy, I'll try one more time but trying to figure out if I should have no. 4 right after no. 3 or wait til I'm 31 (when I get my phd) to have no. 4 if I go that route their will be a huge age gap at least 5 years between no. 3 and 4. Just the thinking drives me nuts.

Dont know when I can do the potty training with Zachary, feels like it'll never happen. I cant even communicate with him.


----------



## josephine3

Is he not much of a talker? Georgia never shuts up! She speaks like a 3 yr old. Think girls are supposed to be earlier talkers tho. 

Gosh i never considered how the 'get tested for everything just in case' motto of the health service to cover their backs can be so costly elsewhere! 
I figured i certainly dont want him having any treatmeant for anything right now when he seems happy and well so why put him thru the tests? If im worried i will see someone.
What topped it off was that even tho i wasted my phone bill waiting in various phone queues to seak to doctors and cancel the appointment i still recieve a letter from the doctor saying i hadnt shown up and a copy of the letter sent to hv and gp! Couldnt believe it! I dont want this info to be used against me in the future when i made sure i cancelled so i wasnt wasting the doctors time. What a waste of time, money, staff and paperwork. And they say the nhs needs more money.. Argh rant.
The hv even rang me too asking about it!
I guess what im saying is Ashley, if it works the way it does over here, if u dont go to your appointment be prepared for major backlash !


----------



## AC1987

awww man how frustrating Jo!! I'd be so upset if someone did that to me!! 

Yeah I mentioned it again to my DH and he said I can go ahead and make the appt, only we're all sick so I'm gonna wait til we're better.

omg.. rose's sleeping is AWFUL lately, I was near tears this evening I'm SO tired like it is taking HOURS to get her to settle it used to be SO easy... seriously she was an EASY newborn ugh I miss it :(
Now she is up SO often in the night. I'm almost to the point of letting her cry it out as much as I am uncomfy about it.. but I'm just so tired.

Cassidy talks LOADS... and hilarious things too! This morning I gave Rose a rice rusk, and Cassidy says "Awww a dog bone for Rose" LOL!!! :haha: She is terrible for potty training, I still get her to sit on the potty but a lot of the time she throws herself on the ground if I just mention potty, as if I'm hurting her *sigh* she can be a drama queen at times.


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww how cute! I am still waiting for Zachary to talk more. He's pretty much at the stage where he's mimicking me. I keep saying "get out" and he caught on to that lol.


----------



## josephine3

Lol im always telling the dog to get out the way and georgia does it too especially when he stands on her toys. Which is pretty hard not to do when the're strewn everywhere lol. 'get off my jigsaw' is a common one lol the other day i put the hoover on she said 'mommy u getting on my nerves!' how awful but lol...


----------



## hello_kitty

How are your girls treating ya? Zachary is definitely hitting the terrible twos. It drives me crazy. He is all over the place and when he doesnt get his way he'll let out this horrible screech!


----------



## magicwhisper

well ive missed loads :haha:

i hate my hv too, so judgemental and has a attitude of "first time mum so knows nothing and can treat her like she is stupid"


----------



## josephine3

Lily - yeah Georgia can be a drama queen too like ashley said. A lot of things i ask her she just says no to, so iv started just telling her things. Like 'have a drink' instead of 'do u want a drink?' or 'lets go for a wee' instead of 'do u need a wee'. Works pretty well!


----------



## AC1987

Hope you ladies are doing well :)

I have a weird situation with my MIL... its not like we don't get along, we just aren't close, at the beginning she was a little controlling too. But so far has backed off mostly.
And she LOVES Cassidy which I am happy about, but she has gotten weird in the past like wanting Cassidy to call her mom.. which I stopped
Anyways, at first Cassidy was calling her grandma but then when my mom came Cassidy started getting a bit confused as to who we were talking about. So then his mom said that she can be called "grandma" in tagalog (that's her background) so I said sure then Cassidy will know who we mean. However I just found how that the word Cassidy has been using isn't grandma its mom :dohh: and I'm SURE my DH knows that only he hasn't said a thing about it. SO its more I just feel weirded out a bit that Cassidy calls her mom. I mean I know she thinks it means grandma but it doesn't.
Like I don't want to make a big deal about it.. but at the same time its so odd!!


----------



## josephine3

I totally get it! My oh's moms other grandkids call her 'mamaa' i made it clear that wasnt happening from the start! She still tries to get her to use it tho.
I am the only 'mummy or 'mama' or mom around here! I always thought he grandkids were confused calling her mamaa! Hate it!
Whats tagalog? My mom is nan and ohs grandma.


----------



## AC1987

Ahh sorry I should have explained, tagalog is the language Filipinos speak. Dh's mom was born in the Philippines.

I kinda wished I had looked up the meaning beforehand! Since it would really confuse Cassidy now..


So Rose's eye appt is next week on the 16th :) I hope it will go alright!


----------



## ricschick

I agree theres is only one mum and that's ME!! I would tell them its not what you want!!
good luck at the appointment my Jamie is under the hospital for his eyes and he has lazy eyes and cataracs in both eyes:cry: hes fine but will require them being operated on in the near future. im sure she will be fine!!

when you guys got your first period after birth how long did it last? mines coming onto 3 weeks now! and ive only had a few days break between bleeding after birth and my period coming! its annoying me now and im feeling drained! also ive been on the pill the last 3 weeks and that hasn't even stopped it:shrug:


----------



## josephine3

I still havent had mine. I thoight i was gettinbg it but it stupped. I feel sort of like i do have a cycle tho hormonally but no bleeding.


----------



## hello_kitty

Is anyone breastfeeding? Jayden is 3 months and no signs of mine...I didnt get my first period until Zachary was 8 months last time.


----------



## AC1987

With Cassidy I got my period when she was about 3 months old. However I was also combi feeding her formula, with Rose I still haven't got it! But then again I'm still breastfeeding.. though I have started her on solids for the last month or so.
I get where it feels like I'm ovulating but then nothing happens..


----------



## josephine3

Yeah im still bf too. I also get the ov feeling, get ewcm and feel a bit horny lol but no period to follow! Im pretty sure i got it back quite fast after georgia but im happy for it to stay away a while!


----------



## hello_kitty

I've had menstrual cramping on and off but nothing...oh well, not really worried yet. I'll be more worried once I wean Jayden and it still doesnt come.

How are things going with your mil Ashley, did you speak to her yet about the issue? You should put a firm foot down. It is weird...maybe she just misses those good old baby days...


----------



## AC1987

No I haven't spoken to her... because it feels odd to mention it NOW after its been half a year of Cassidy calling her it, and to Cassidy she thinks she is saying another word for grandma, I mean she knows I'm her mother. 
I asked my DH about it on the weekend and he couldn't give a straight answer LOL!


Yeah I too am happy my period isn't here, I mean since I am planning to not try for kids for a while I'm happy it isn't here :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Ohhh are you not using any contraceptives then? Im not either lol but dh and i havent dtd since jayden was 5 weeks old and ive pretty much ruled out pregnancy for that time. Dr prescribed a bc pill that is safe while breastfeeding that i have yet to pick up.


----------



## josephine3

We're just using condoms for now. I dont really feel comfortable going on the pill altho they say the mini-pill is safe while bfing. When he feeds a bit less i will think about it! Also we never get time to dtd anyway! Think we've only done it twice since i gave birth lol. I never did take a hpt when i had those pregnancy symptoms but i dont think i can be. Still get an empty sicky feeling some mornings tho.
Ashley i bet ur ohh new but didnt say anything to keep the peace! My oh says he hates being 'inthe middle' when it come to his mum cos we dont get on so great.
I also thought maybe she misses having her babies but shs had her turn these are my babies! I thihk she thinks being a grandma gives her certain 'rights' but i dont think so!


----------



## hello_kitty

thats why I havent picked it up yet, I was thinking the same thing jo was debating on whether to take it or not. Even if we dont use any protection, I honestly think we dont dtd often enough to even have a slight chance of getting pregnant.

If I ever become a grandma in the future, i would never have my grandkids call me mom but I already know in advance how much I would miss the baby days when I hold my grand children...I imagine it would bring back great memories.

So, I was laying in bed and thinking about the roles of grand parents. Usually the daughters/daughters in laws dont include the grand parents enough in the babies life and they feel left out. I'm doing the exact same thing. Sometimes my mom just wants to see the babies and ask if I can bring them up to her house and the majority of the time I say no because I'm too lazy thinking if she wants to see the kids she can come to me. Sometimes she really wants to take the baby for a night or two but again I say no because I want baby all to myself...she must feel pretty sad.

One day I will be a grandma and I know my daughter in law/daughter (I notice it doesnt really happen with sons that often) will not involve me as much as I like. I'm already feeling sad. If that does happen, I guess it'll be karma because I am sure I'm not involving my mom enough because I want baby all to myself lol.

Sorry, this is not against all daugters/daughter in laws. Just speaking for myself and what I notice around me. Having a thoughtful moment I guess.

Guess all I am wondering is today we are young mothers, we do what we think is best for our babies and often times it contradicts with our mothers/mils belief...but when we grow old and its our turn to be in their shoes will we become "that grandma?"


----------



## josephine3

I kno what u mean. I think my 'mil' feels left out. I see my own mom pretty regularly as she lives in my street but not as regularly as shed like. Doent help that its only weekends the mil can see us, and that is the time other people are free too. Add in trying to fit in family time around ohs work scehdule and theres just not enuf time to fit everyone in! Chrtistmas soon doesnt help either! :dohh:


----------



## AC1987

My MIL sees the kids ALOT :haha: pretty much 3-4 times or more a month. My mom aside from coming for a while when rose was first born doesn't see them unless I go there :baby: 
I think with my MIL we more don't get along with she will think Cassidy is older than she is, so like she'll give her things or want to take her places where I know she is too young for right now. 
I feel a bit sad how Rose doesn't get the attention that Cassidy got, like with my MIL she made Cassidy blankets and was always buying her clothes etc, Rose hasn't received hardly anything yet. :shrug:


I'm not on any bc either, we're not even using condoms not that we're even dtding or anything, I think we to have only done it like twice... DH is SO paranoid that I'm gonna get pregnant and then refuses to buy any condoms ppfftt!


----------



## hello_kitty

I know what you mean Ashley! I know some men are too stressed out to dtd because they think even touching their so for fear of getting them pregnant. 

My mom is actually the opposite. She loved Zachary until Jayden came along but she doesnt buy them anything. Zachary just had a christmas outfit and that was it for his almost 2 years of life. She just recently bought them matching outfits because she said "I've never gotten them anything anyways". I have a 3.5 year old sister so I dont think my mom misses the baby days yet like your moms do...she doesnt shower them with gifts or anything.


----------



## josephine3

Gosh what age gap is that for ur mom?! My mil definitely goes over the top on the gifts but georgia had more. She thinks the more expensive (and unfortunately often bigger) the better. Our house is full of huge toys she bought georgia. I think they dont kno how else to show their feelings or maybe trying to make up for not being there so much.
Do u also think itd different when ur daughter has a baby as opposed to your son too? I imagine most ladies moms are closer to their grandchildren then the ladies partners moms? If that makes sense! Mayb its just that i havent been there yet, i cant imagine loving them differently if my babies go on to have children.


----------



## hello_kitty

A huge age gap Jo! In the beginning, I was pretty embarrassed about such the huge age gap, I'm old enough to be her mom! Zachary and my youngest sis is only 17 months apart. She was an "accident" as my mom called it. 

I also feel that way about the mother's being closer to their daughter's children than their son's...I mean not me but I think my mil favors my sil's child over my own kids. Whenever she calls over here she goes on and on about her daughter and her grand child and doesnt really acknowledge me or the kids..my husband has to gently remind her that we exist my bringing us up in the conversation.

Btw - my mom was 40 when she had my little sister and in my opinion thats old I wouldnt have any kids past the standard age of 35 (trying to be done by 30). It was quite unnecessary too because she had 4 kids at home with her ranging from 9 - 17.


----------



## josephine3

You say that now but what about an accident? Lol. 
So how old are u? Im still trying to work out the age gap lol. Or how long was it between children for ur mother...?


----------



## magicwhisper

hello! im here :haha:

we are ok, ella is 5 months now! and we are trying find out the best milk for her milk intollerance, we finally found a doctor who belives us yay


----------



## hello_kitty

Accident? Me? Nuh uh! If I am past the age that I want to have children, I'm gonna make sure that my tubes are tied. My ideal plan is to finish having kids by age 30 and get the 5 year IUD until I turn 35. If we are completely done and no more baby fever during the 5 year period, I'm getting my tubes tied. I hate people who call their babies "accidents" like my mom did and still do. If you dont want a baby, there are many ways to prevent it. Dont bring them into the world and say they are an accident. I think I like the word "unexpected" more, maybe they mean the same to some but I just find the word "accident" as derogatory when it comes to babies.

I'm turning 25 in December.

So the age gap between all of is from oldest to youngest is 24 (almost 25), 19 (almost 20), 18, 16 (almost 17), 12, 3.5.

Zoey - yay on finding a doc that can help you!


----------



## AC1987

I don't know if I posted or now about Rose's eye doctor appointment... apparently she is fine! :D Its just cause she is part Asian she has Asian eyes LOL :D

I find with Rose its like since she is a girl everyone thinks I'll just pass on Cassidy's things to her, but like clothes wise there are SOMETHINGS that will work with but then others clothes its the wrong season. And then with toys everyone bought Cassidy stuff and nothing for Rose.. and like I don't want to give ALL of Cassidy's stuff to Rose, like I want for Cassidy to have things to call her own :)

Anyways... Rose is 7 months tomorrow!! NOOOO!! Why must my tiny baby become big baby? :baby:


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - glad that Rose's eyes are fine. I dont have any experience about people not buying things for the second child because no one bought anything for Zachary anyways. I do pass on Zachary's clothes though, whatever Jayden can wear. Jayden had his own summer lot though so he was born in July...but going forward he will wear the majority of Zachary's clothes which is a ridiculous amount and buying anymore would be wasteful...but I will have to buy a new winter wardrobe for 6/9 and 9/12 for Jayden because it was summer when Zachary was around those months.

Zachary doesnt have a favorite toy so everything is being passed on to Jayden.

I know how you feel about the growing up. At first you cant wait for them to grow up and once they do you miss it.


----------



## josephine3

She has Asian eyes?! Lol. And the first doctor reffered u? How silly. Glad all is well what was the worry again i forget?
Jamie only has a few of his own toys and yes people havent really bought him much. Georgia has to 'share' everything im not buying any more toys when we have a houseful already! Strange how baby toys they havent played with in years suddenly become favourites again lol.


----------



## ricschick

hi guys glad to hear everyones doing fine!! 
unfortunately my mum and mil arnt trust worthy enough to have our children for the night, we no longer see my mil and ive just got back talking to my mum who insists on going on binges so I don't trust her! and I wont take my children to her house as it isn't clean enough!! its a shame for my children but we do have my aunt who is pretty much like their nan and is having them all next year so me and hubby can go away to Sardinia! 

im back on the pill but have been bleeding/spotting ever since joanie was born so I had swobs done Monday to make sure there is no infection!!

how are all the babies getting on? im happy to say joanie is sleeping through now phew!! but growing out of her moses basket!! so she will need to go in her cot soon but its in her room which im nervous about!! any of yours gone into their own room yet? xx


----------



## AC1987

Jo, same here its like toys I even put away like the teething ones, now Cassidy wants them. I just tell her no because I know she doesn't need them :haha: though it does result in a crying fit usually. 
Somedays its like she cries over EVERYTHING. 

The thing with Rose's eyes is that it looked like one of her eyes was turned in, but the eye doctor explained its just because the bridge of her nose is bigger since of her background and therefore it appears like she is cross eyed. But he gave some things to look out for if it really was it.

Did I say Rose can crawl now? :o And getting pretty fast too, and is at the stage where she finds any bit of garbage to put in her mouth, whether its a thread or a piece of paper... annoying! 

Here is a mini rant. 
I CAN'T SEEM TO CLEAN ENOUGH!! I feel like my house is ALWAYS dirty :( I just CANNOT keep up... and I run out of time and energy in the day to do everything I want to.


----------



## hello_kitty

Nice to hear from you Claire! Happy for you that Joanie is sleeping through the night! So is Jayden! I think he started sleeping 6 hour stretches since 2 months...and now he's sleeping 10 hour stretches!

I keep having a falling out with my mom. She said some mean things about me having my kids so close in age. Saying that I should've waited to have Jayden in the first place and waited for Zachary to be older so that I could spend quality time with Zachary. She said that she feels bad for Zachary because he's not getting all the attention and love that he should be getting because I am too busy taking care of Jayden. Darn it, I started to flip out because I DO love Zachary. Unlike what she assumes, I do not cast him aside after Jayden was born. I actually love him more and give him plenty of attention because I dont want him to feel left out. Is anyone else getting this kind of crab about having your kids close in age? 

She says that he's always locked up in his prison (his play yard)..wth? What does she know living 1 hour away and barely visiting? Its his play area for goodness sakes! He has a choice whether he wants to play in there or not, if he gets tired of playing he just gets out and follow me around.

Sorry for goign on, but I am just so pissed off because I love Zachary so much and here is my mom criticizing me for not giving Zachary enough attention...obviously she is imagining things in her own head that are not happening.

btw, does anyone feel envious of other babies that are bigger than their own? I saw this baby that is 4 days younger than Jayden and weighs 15 lbs at 3 months...and I was like "wow, really wish Jayden is that big"...He only weighs 12.5 lbs at 3.5 months. People think he's chubby but thats only because he's short. Hoping for another growth spurt soon.


----------



## josephine3

I wouldnt mind a smaller baby lol. Jamie is 18lb 2 at 4 months!
Rics thats great Joanie is sleeping thru. I think Jamie is going thru some kind of regression his sleep is awful at the moment its wearing me out. We had the same problem with growing out of the basket and are using my mums travel cot nest to the bed. I dont want to pt him in his own room yet as he still wakes in the night and it would wake Georgia too. Then there'd be trouble lol.


----------



## ricschick

HK I think your mum is out of order!! Am I right in saying your not that close to her?? I think she is jealous of you and your lovely family ignore her Hun having babies close together is lovely I think as they grow up close!! Xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

im glad everyone is ok :kiss:


----------



## hello_kitty

Claire, I havent been talking to her for over a week now. Suits me fine! I dont miss her. I think she is giving me a silent treatment...but I didnt do anything wrong so idc.


----------



## AC1987

Awww Lily that sucks!! My mom only said once that when I was pregnant with Rose that I won't be able to appreciate Cassidy as a baby... which didn't make any sense to me, I then asked her if that's how it was with her and my sibling and I hahahah 

Having 2 kids is hard no doubt but I don't think its up to parents or in laws budding in with their opinions.


Cassidy will NOT stop picking up Rose.... :dohh: nothing is working getting her to stop.


----------



## hello_kitty

AC1987 said:


> Awww Lily that sucks!! My mom only said once that when I was pregnant with Rose that I won't be able to appreciate Cassidy as a baby... which didn't make any sense to me, I then asked her if that's how it was with her and my sibling and I hahahah
> 
> Having 2 kids is hard no doubt but I don't think its up to parents or in laws budding in with their opinions.
> 
> 
> Cassidy will NOT stop picking up Rose.... :dohh: nothing is working getting her to stop.

My mom constantly reminds me that I shouldnt have had Jayden in the first place...anyways we are having a cold war right now so I dont really care.

Zachary hasnt tried picking up Jayden...yet but he constantly comes over to kiss and poke at him. Thank Godness its a gentle poke. Sometimes he also grabs is toys and shoves it in Jayden's face and Jayden's truly annoyed.


----------



## sg0720

Hello ladies it's been forever since I been on here how is everyone?


----------



## hello_kitty

sg0720 said:


> Hello ladies it's been forever since I been on here how is everyone?

Sarina! I hope I got your name right. How have you been? Congrats on your little girl! How old is she now? Last time you were on here, I think you were pregnant dont remember how long ago that was. Wow, ttc no. 3 now?


----------



## sg0720

Hey yes u got it right! Last time I was on here I was ttc number two and thank you and yes we would like 2 more kids and want to get them out of the way right away so after baby #3 we might wait a year and go for #4 

How about you what's new and exciting?


----------



## hello_kitty

Wow you are fast! I just had baby no. 2 almost 4 months ago...I'm waiting until at least baby's first birthday to try again possibly 2nd birthday.


----------



## sg0720

Congrats on the baby.


----------



## magicwhisper

hello!


nope not ttc for a bit yet :haha:

went to look at nurseries for february because my maternity pay runs out jan and my oh osent have a job so its up to me :cry:


----------



## AC1987

Welcome back Sarina!!! wow lots has changed!! :) 

bahah I was thinking about how I miss being pregnant... then I was like wait... NO NO NO I don't want to be pregnant, especially not while I still have 2 young kids... I think I will wait til Rose is close to 2 years before thinking about it again, and also we can't afford to at ALL right now.


Gah the heat keeps konking out :dohh:


----------



## sg0720

AC1987 said:


> Welcome back Sarina!!! wow lots has changed!! :)
> 
> bahah I was thinking about how I miss being pregnant... then I was like wait... NO NO NO I don't want to be pregnant, especially not while I still have 2 young kids... I think I will wait til Rose is close to 2 years before thinking about it again, and also we can't afford to at ALL right now.
> 
> 
> Gah the heat keeps konking out :dohh:

Thank you. I bet u stay very busy! We haven't decided if after the 3rd baby we'll try again or wait a couple years. We kind of want to get it out the way &#128515; I had my 6week check up today and u ladies should have seen the look I got when I said no to birth control and we are planning to try again haha


----------



## sg0720

Hello magic!

Good luck on finding a nursery I hope they aren't too expensive by you I was looking and they all want 200 a week! So I asked my mom n told her we will pay her 100 a week she didn't want to take the money but I told her she was saving us 400 a month !


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy Halloween to those who celebrate! I took my 2 boys trick or treating..well I took Zachary, Jayden just pretty much slept in the ergo. We had loads of fun though I wish I had some help so I could take pictures. He grew tired after an hour lol. 

Some days I miss being pregnant but then I think about how much pain I was with Jayden's labor and I feel so glad I am not atm...maybe each consecutive time is worse idk, with Zachary I felt I could do it again and this time with Jayden it was soooo horrible. Thank God for a fast labor and delivery. The afterpains were soo much worse as well, felt like I was giving birth all over again. It took a week before I felt a little better.


----------



## AC1987

the afterpains are pretty bad 2nd time around aren't they? I almost forgot about that! 
A video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOdiCkaZewU


----------



## hello_kitty

So adorable Ashley! Zachary stopped what he was doing to watch lol. I am half anticipating and half scared for this time to come. How are doing now that Rose is more mobile?

I read somewhere that women are meant to forget their pains of childbirth right after they have baby. I honestly dont remember what the pain feels like, all I know is that it was really painful...and that is the reason why I kinda want to stop at 3. I seriously considered stopping at 2 when I was in active labor!


----------



## josephine3

See for me my 1st birth was so long and painful i remember it still so traumatic but my 2nd was so smooth and far less painful. I remember saying i could do it all again the next day if i had to! I wonder if people almost get 'addicted' to the birth part?! Cos for me it was about wanting to experience it again but made better which it was! Maybe people have more children partly to get their perfect birth? I dont really remember much about the afterpains either time. One thing i do kno for sure is my belly is a hell of a lot saggier this time around! X


----------



## sg0720

Jo- mine too!!

And for me the second time was a lot longer and more painful! But it was great after I got the epidural I couldn't handle the pain anymore. After she came out though I was a little sore but nothing major no stitches or anything this time which I am grateful for 3pushes and she was out! The doctor said he will deliver all my babies it went so we'll lol. I am looking forward to doing it all over again. And the pregnancy for baby 2 was more painful then with my son so I hope that the 3rd time around isn't bad

Ashley how adorable


----------



## hello_kitty

Dont know if any of you ladies have the same problem as me, but it seems like my sil is always in competition with me although she is 6 years older...feels like she is always competing to see who produces more milk (she exclusively pump), who's baby is able to babble first, and she originally wanted 2 babies now that she knows I want 3 she changed her mind last minute and wants 3 as well...I just find it annoying.


----------



## hello_kitty

tomorrow is Zachary's 2nd birthday! Same ol phrase: time flies! I remember it was like yesterday when I had him.

we will be taking him to chuck e cheese and buy him presents and birthday cake.


----------



## AC1987

awww happy 2nd birthday to him!! I feel like he just turned 1 :haha: Time does for sure fly!!


Yes there must be a reason why we forget the pains of childbirth, like it hurt SO much more this 2nd time around... but it was over SO fast.. I can totally see how it can become addicting..

Aww Lily there is really nothing to compete over about kids, each are unique and each person, so it really doesn't matter who produces more milk or offspring :haha: I'd just ignore her and concentrate on your babies :thumbup:
Omg its CRAZY now that Rose I mobile!! I'm running after her a lot she has this thing where she tries to crawl under the coffee table but doesn't duck her head so she cries then tries to do it again etc.... so I hafta keep moving her from it.. :dohh:


----------



## sg0720

I would also ignore her too! And Ashley aww they are fun at that age. Our household is getting sick again I'm trying so hard to protect my baby! Manny is in school now so he's getting all the germs I can't keep him healthy no matter how hard I try. We were just sick for over a month!


----------



## hello_kitty

Apparently it is flu season again. I have a sore throat and hope it doesnt turn into something serious...most likely a cold. Haha first thing I did was look up "ebola" but I doubt I have it. Our state currently doesnt have any cases.

Its already hard enough with Zachary running around I dont know how I would be able to handle Jayden crawling around as well.


----------



## magicwhisper

there stupid expensive here! only need a nursery twice a week and my oh gets a grant for going to uni for chioildcare so most of its paid.

so say you want something ridiculous and see if she does it ... or maybe thats me being mean :rofl:


----------



## hello_kitty

Can someone who has a girl tell me how you were able to get your girl(s)? Not planning another one anytime soon but when we do, I would really love to try for a girl! I guess it was probably coincidental for you ladies, but do you remember what you probably did to yield a girl?


----------



## sg0720

We weren't trying for a specific sex but I am almost positive that she was conceived while I was on top. And we did it everyday for two weeks straight a couple times each day. And lo and behold I was pregnant with her my period was a week late when I tested and during the 2-3ww I ended up getting sick like flu type stuff I was stuck in bed. My husband said that when I got sick like that he knew I was pregnant or had a good feeling. Me I was in denial but confident my period wasn't going to come because I didn't feel it. So when I tested.. And the only reason I tested b cuz while I was at work is because everyone kept handing me pregnancy tests so I had a pocket full and I was also scared of a bfn! But I took it and instantly in seconds it was dark! I was so excited.

And as some of you know how I was trying for so long and was engaged we'll I ended up calling it off after 6years and my husband now is someone I have known since 14 and our families know each other and all that good stuff I had a crush on him since 14 but we both were too shy to ever talk to each other haha. Best thing that ever happened


----------



## sg0720

Just a couple pictures that's manny and taylor
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sg0720

And us. 

I'm not sure if you ladies have shared some pics but if your comfortable id love to see some. I have seen a couple of you
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hello_kitty

Ohhh how gorgeous! Congrats again Sarina, you guys sound lovely! Thanks for the tip..although I dont know if I can get in that much sex lol!


----------



## AC1987

Awww gorgeous pics Sarina!! I need to take recent pics or rather get around to uploading them... I have some on my facebook. 


Lily, I'm sure it was just by fluke or rather just meant to happen that I had girls :haha: The first time I REALLY wanted a girl but figured it'd be a boy, this second time I was convinced I was having a boy and it was a girl.


----------



## sg0720

Thank you ladies . 

Need a little advice.

When I went for my sux week check up the did a lap n saw some changes in cells on my cervix they want checked out by scraping it on the 20th and since were ttc and if I so happen to fall pregnant right away could that be harmful If I am pregnant?


----------



## magicwhisper

ive never had one so i dunno sorry :dohh: i hope your all ok


----------



## hello_kitty

Sarina - I've also never experienced anything like that. Hope everything turns out well for you!

Took both my boys to their 2 year check up and 4 month check up. Zachary weighs 25 lbs and 35.5 inches long and Jayden is 13 lbs 24.6 inches long. Zachary is in the 75th percentile for height! I am sure Jayden will catch up soon since Zachary started out slow too and ended up with a major growth spurt when he was 6 months or something. Jayden did grow 3 inches in a month though. On the 28th of september he was only 21.5 inches and was categorized as "short stature" now he's in the 25th percentile for height.


----------



## magicwhisper

:wave:


----------



## AC1987

Hi Ladies!! 

Sorry I haven't been on much, my mom and sister came for a visit last week. It was awesome! I am planning a trip up to Canada in March and April for about 3 weeks. My mom mentioned maybe coming in Feb and then flying up with me and the kids, but that is still up in the air.. I mean I wouldn't mind her being here again though unsure what my DH will say :haha: I mean I know he appreciates all her help when she comes but I don't know if he wants time for just us or what.. I won't mention anything to him yet.
I'm annoyed at my younger sis, it feels like she doesn't want to see me :( she always says there is no money to come see me or her nieces, yet she has the money to go to paris or rome and goes multiple times to random islands and such. I am trying not to let it get to me as I am not the only one she does it to, but ugh the time is gonna fly and then the kids will be much older.


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies!! glad to see everyone with their LOs.


AFM, I'm currently on cd19. I am 6dpo7dpt today. I had my trigger shot on nov. 13th and I tested out my trigger which to my surprise, was out my system within 5 days so i guess thats a good sign because usually the trigger stays in my system until i have af. Also, this time around, i had 2 huge follies in my left ovary. The smallest of the 2 was measuring 17.0mm and the biggest at 19.2mm! so i was definitely happy for that. No symptoms as of yet but dh and i have been dtd since day of trigger shot :haha: Also, i am working so thats why i don't be on as much. But i will update as much as i can and also i shall be testing around 10dpo so in 4 days. Hoping for the best.


----------



## AC1987

Aww best of luck Patrice!! :)


----------



## boxxey

I hope you get your BFP


----------



## sg0720

Hello ladies everything turned out to be good. 

Patrice good luck can't wait to see ur bfp! 

Am: I am on cd 2 just got my first af after baby exciting forgot what it was like lol


----------



## josephine3

sorry I'v not been on im havin serious login problems on my phone!


----------



## hello_kitty

How did it go Patrice?

Did anyone go black friday shopping? I did but I went last minute instead of at 6 pm lol. I did go to walmart to get a game, it was crazy! I mostly got things for my kids. Baby clothes are my weakness! Otherwise, I didnt buy too much since we are poor with me still not going to work yet.

Jayden is 9 days from turning 5 months and I already feel like he's a big baby now! He rolls over, grabs toys, laughs, coos, demands to be held....fingers crossed for me please so I DONT develop baby fever! Haha, jk I am enjoying my 2 guys too much to think about ANOTHER baby anytime soon!

We also just upgraded to a double stroller, such a life saver!


----------



## AC1987

I made the mistake of trying to go shopping on black Friday... I didn't even mean to go for deals or anything. :haha: 
I have so much things to get for people, not expensive just little things.

We spent the last couple of days at the in laws... I'm soooo tired as it means not much sleep for me. 

Oh no Lily don't get baby fever... I'm starting to get it now. I keep telling myself NO :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

AC1987 said:


> I made the mistake of trying to go shopping on black Friday... I didn't even mean to go for deals or anything. :haha:
> I have so much things to get for people, not expensive just little things.
> 
> We spent the last couple of days at the in laws... I'm soooo tired as it means not much sleep for me.
> 
> Oh no Lily don't get baby fever... I'm starting to get it now. I keep telling myself NO :haha:

Haha how do you think your dh would react if you were to get pregnant NOW? My dh would probably pass out! We would make it work but seriously now is not the perfect time, dh is easy going and even he said not now or anytime soon which suits me well. I think my next might be my last people are giving me grief.


----------



## AC1987

Oh there's no possibility of that at the moment, we both aren't doing anything. I keep telling dh to buy condoms but he won't so I'm like not until you do we wont LOL and birth control scares me.. I might take it when I'm finished having kids but not now :haha: He keeps threatening to get himself snipped though.
He kinda mentioned that he MIGHT not mind me getting pregnant on his birthday next year :haha: However I'm not REALLY ready until maybe fall or winter of next year.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ohh when's his bday? Yea I might try again next fall too summer is the earliest but it'll have to be august or later. The pain from giving birth still scares me.


----------



## AC1987

His birthday is in June... 
With me I just did NOT like how I didn't really get any help when I was pregnant with Rose, and Cassidy was just 1... so she still required a lot of help.. I had to carry her everywhere for many things etc.. well she was practically still a baby :haha: I mean if my family came more often or if they were near I'd probably be ready to be pregnant tomorrow :dohh: but seeing as how I will hafta manage it on my own then I am putting it off until after Rose is weaned or mostly weaned and is a little older.
This past pregnancy kinda sucked too, my back ached so much and I had zero energy.. so I keep reminding myself of that!
What I MISS is the whole ttcing.. tww.. the seeing the bfp for the first time, even labour I enjoyed ahhahaha..


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies im back! Iv had terrible login problems but finally back online how is everyone?
Oh no not baby fever dont pass it on to me! I missed out on the whole ttc thing last time which i was looking forward too.
For me im knda struggling with 2 right now. Had a bit of a breakdown in tears yesterday oh dear. Its just all got too much. Georgia is very needy right now and i feel awful i cant spend the time with her she needs cos im busy with jamie. Shes so stroppy at the minute too everything i 'no' and the other day she told me she didnt like me! Do i have a teenager or a toddler i wonder sometimes. Jamies had a chest infection so not been sleeping great, and in the day he only has half hr at a time so i feel like i never get a break. Feeling a little suffocated. Also stressing about having to go back to work next april but just trying to relax and enjoy the festive season with the kids first. Ahh i needed bnb ..


----------



## ricschick

hi guys sorry ive not been on I don't get a minute!! there just isn't enough time in the day! please don't start about ttc lol I really don't want to get broody because im happy with our lot. joanie is doing well she weighs 16lbs 9 now a right little chunker bless her! 
glad to hear everyone is doing well!!


----------



## skyraaa

Hey ladies hope u all well :) quick update on me looks like I'm having a girl lol so 3 girls for me omg!!! Lol


----------



## ricschick

ahh congrats sky!!! no 4 will be a boy lol xx


----------



## josephine3

Aww 3 girlies! Feel for ur oh lol mine says he cant wait for jamie to grow up so he has someone on his side!


----------



## AC1987

My dh is dying for our next to be a boy hahaha :baby: I scare him by saying what if all we have is girls :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats again Hailey! Send girl dust my way, I would love a girl next.

So I have been debating on whether to try again next year or to hold off for another 5 years. I mean, even if I wait for 5 years I'll still only be 30...but people have been scaring me about how much more painful it'll be the older I get but I see a ton of people pregnant after 30 its became a norm. Not everyone is pregnant and has kids in their 20's. Dh wants to try again next year though. I mean, a part of me just wants to get it done and over with. SO they can grow up together, go to school together etc...but my last pregnancy sucked! I had nerve pain, felt heavy, contractions was 10 times worse...gosh when I think about it I dont even want to be pregnant again! Oh well, we'll wait and see.

Jayden is eating solids now and gaining massive weight from eating avocados! He's an eater and never spits or refuses anything!


----------



## AC1987

:dohh: DH and I dtd last night... totally unplanned. I mean I am happy we did it, however terrified that I might end up pregnant, he didn't wear a condom, well because he hasn't bought any and insists they don't work, as in he can't continue doing things after they're on :wacko:
However now DH is in such a mood, he says it all his fault but I can tell its really eating him up. 
And its not helping that I'm SO sore today from it, unsure if I mentioned previously but a while back a specialist diagnosed me with vulvar vestibulitis... I have a cream I'm supposed to use only its got hormones in it and it makes me wary of using it. 
So DH is also unhappy that I'm in pain every time we dtd too. :shrug: I find its gotten worse since having kids... but then I am also breastfeeding so that might be part of it. 

Sorry just needed to vent and I don't really have anyone to talk to about it.


----------



## josephine3

Aww ashley! Do u have any idea where u are in ur cycle?


----------



## hello_kitty

Have you gotten your period back Ashley? I know its not the same for everyone, but before my period came back I didnt stand a chance at getting pregnant (even when we really didnt mind getting pregnant atm). It actually took me 4 months after my first period to get pregnant with Jayden. Are you going to test to ease your mind?


----------



## AC1987

I haven't gotten it back yet, so I would be super surprised if I did get pregnant. I imagine it'll come back once I stop breastfeeding.

No I'm not going to test as I don't really think I'll get pregnant..


----------



## josephine3

I just got mine back yesterday it hurts like labour pains ow. How do we forget these damn periods suck so much :(


----------



## AC1987

I haven't bled in so long I almost can't remember what a period is like :haha: I HOPE there won't be cramping whenever it starts up again though. 
I'm almost tempted to carry on breastfeeding past a year, I mean if Im not ttc anytime in the near future then may as well postpone my cycle from coming back :D


----------



## ricschick

ahh sorr Ashley that must suck!! is there nothing they can do about it? as you know nothing is 100% so just keep n eye on how you feel xx


----------



## sg0720

Hey ladies,

How's it going?

Sorry I haven't been on much like a pervious poster said just not enough time in a day I been busy working taking care of the kids enjoying the married life as well we are still trying waiting for af to arrive or a bfp taylor is 10lbs now we thought she was like 15 because she feels so heavy lol


----------



## AC1987

Claire, well I haven't really followed through with the specialist because we weren't doing anything at the time. So I figure in the new year I might, I'll see how it goes, as its not always as painful as it is sometimes. 
I remember when we were ttcing for Cassidy it used to hurt but not much, so I'm wondering if I'm feeling the scarring from being stitched. I've heard that takes ages to heal completely. 

I hope you ladies are well.. ugh busy busy here too!! Holidays aren't helping any either.

Does anyone have kids who are horrid inside the house but outside are really good? That's how it is with Cassidy, I can't seem to keep her entertained with anything. Theres always tears and drama *sigh*


----------



## hello_kitty

glad you are enjoying life Sarina! Having 2 kids is exhausting and rewarding at the same time!

I hope you get the issue resolved soon Ashley. I also feel uncomfortable when dtd too. I mean its not painful, just doesnt feel good like I'm too dry tmi sorry.

You are lucky that Cassidy at least acts good in public. Zachary acts naughty whether he is inside or out. I took him christmas shopping yesterday and he started acting up as soon as he got bored.

I was shopping for my 3.5 year old sis and realized how cute baby girl clothes are! I can totally picturing myself spoiling my little girl with cute dresses. My mom and I were talking on the phone and she was like "I hope you get a girl next" some people might find that annoying but after two boys, I totally agree with her! I am sooo ready for a girl! Makes me want to ttc right now but af is no where in sight so guess gotta wait til next year.


----------



## AC1987

Lily, I hope I get the issue resolved too! 

Well guess who showed up today!? AF!! While I am not happy with it starting up atleast I know I am not pregnant :haha: But I guess now I will have a better idea of when we can dtd 

I hafta do a lot of baking today, I'm giving cookie gifts, as we can't afford to really buy gifts for a lot of people.

My in laws drive me batty at times. Ok so they're being really low key this year at Christmas, which I understand, they're getting up there in years and tired of it all. Anyways, my MIL is having a brunch on sunday, however she has stated she is NOT having it Christmas themed, so she wants no gift exchanges, my only problem is that that will be the ONLY time I see people until summer. :wacko: so unsure on what to do, I've mentioned it to DH and he isn't being helpful.


----------



## hello_kitty

Yay for AF showing up Ashley! I am wondering when mine will show up. 

My inlaws live across the overseas so dont have to deal with them at all so I cant really relate. My extended family always do gift exchanges every year so I have to buy gifts for over 7 people, not including gifts for my own family.

Gosh I feel so nauseous and tired but I know I am not pregnant. I was vaccuming the house and feeling so nauseous. Now I have to go give Jayden a bath.


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies i have a question.. how long after your first period after the baby did you get a second one? before i got pregnant my cycles were 33/34 days so thats kinda what im going off of i already had my first period and am waiting on my 2nd (hopefully it wont come) but so far i have no sign of my period just wonder when to expect it.hey ladies i have a question.. how long after your first period after the baby did you get a second one? before i got pregnant my cycles were 33/34 days so thats kinda what im going off of i already had my first period and am waiting on my 2nd (hopefully it wont come) but so far i have no sign of my period just wonder when to expect it...

lmp: nov 24-29th


----------



## hello_kitty

Sarina - after baby was here my cycles were crazy. It was never exact thats why we didnt get pregnant the second month, or the third, we got pregnant on the 4th month and I wasnt even expecting to get pregnant he's our miracle baby. With that said, my longest cycle was 42 days, and shortest was 30 days so knowing that if I ever go past 42 days I would be concerned. I think it was my second period after af that was 42 days, and then it went back to 31, and then 30 before I got pregnant.


----------



## sg0720

Got cha thank you


----------



## AC1987

I didn't try to get pregnant with Rose... but I think it was about 6 months of having a regular period after getting pregnant, it just went back to my usual 28 day cycle.


----------



## sg0720

Thank you still no period yet I hope i am pregnant it'll b a great gift from God. My dad just passed away December 26th &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## AC1987

Oh no!! I'm sorry Sarina :(


----------



## sg0720

Thank you..

On a good note I got a bfp today!!! Feeling so blessed and excited


----------



## AC1987

congrats sarina :thumbup:



my life sucks :nope: :cry: I've been in the hospital since Saturday. I miss my kids so much.


----------



## sg0720

Thank you awww what's wrong why r u in the hospital?


----------



## ricschick

so sorry for your loss but congrats a lovely gift from your dad!!

whats wrong AC?


----------



## AC1987

I'm finally home!! 

I was feeling really ill Friday bad case of diarrhea tmi!! Saturday morning went to the doctor who sent me to the hospital, had a cat scan showed my bowels had collapsed, sent to another hospital for surgery, they went in saw everything was fine so they sutured me back up.

It was a very traumatizing experience :( I never want to go back there again. It was very scary.
My in laws are helping out until my mom comes on sunday. I can't even pick up my baby or care for them right now :cry: 
Any follow up I will wait til my mom comes.


----------



## sg0720

Ricschick thank you

Ashley omg that is tramatizing I pray for a speedy recovery


----------



## AC1987

and I have to pump and dump on top of it, I had to switch to formula :nope: and things were going so well with nursing... now I know I will not be able to go back to full on nursing, once I'm done my anti biotics, I'll just do combi...
I'm really down about it. I don't even know if I'll be able to go to Canada anymore like I had planned.


----------



## sg0720

Awww I know how disappointing that can be stay strong and try not to let that bother u too much you breast fed longer then most people I congratulate u on that


----------



## AC1987

My mother in law means well but it bothers me that she has taken on the "mother" role in the house. My baby won't come to me, or look at me, yet with her she is all smiles for :( I feel like an outsider in my own home. I feel useless... 
And I know it'll be even worse when my mom comes, she babies me, so I see the chance of me ever holding my baby again gone :cry: 
This past week has really sucked.


----------



## sg0720

Aww don't give up take ur baby and try doing something light with her


----------



## magicwhisper

sending you hue hugs ac!


we are great here! she is crawling :haha:


----------



## ricschick

wow that sounds awful ac!! don't worry hun you will always be their mum and things will go back to normal I promise just try to relax and and get yourself better xx


----------



## AC1987

Sorry I haven't posted... things have been crazy and busy. My mom arrived on the 11th. Things are good now! I've been able to nurse Rose about 3 times a day, so not as much as I was but still something. The rest she is fed formula.
BTW, not meaning to make it sound like I'm bashing formula, I'm just feeling down about the loss of exclusively breastfeeding especially since things were going so well.
My period is late, I'm sure its due to the trauma my body has been through but its still getting on my nerves.


Hope you ladies are well!!


----------



## AC1987

Heyyyy all!

I'm feeling a WHOLE lot better now :) I'm almost ready to send my mom home :haha: My specialist appointment is feb 11th, so I'll know more then on what is going on with me.

I have a bit of a dilemma... My in laws REALLY want my oldest daughter to spend the night with them, they have been wanting it since she was a baby but every time I have been saying no... I mean we see them a lot and like usually spend nights there or they come here, and they're more than welcome to spend the night here too. So I never really saw there was a need for it. Anyways, my DH just out of the blue tells me that they want her to spend the night there next week and he okayed it... yet he didn't even ask me.. and when he mentioned it I said no not yet, I mean I KNOW she is too young, like her comprehension isn't quite there, they don't really live close so if she had a meltdown in the middle of the night its not like they could bring her back home right then either. :wacko: I just feel like I'm the bad guy for saying no she can't spend the night over there yet.


----------



## magicwhisper

how annoyig of your oh :dohh:

glad you are starting to feel better though


----------



## AC1987

I finally just gave up and said fine she can spend the night. I'm tired of fighting. I figure worse that will happen is she'll have a meltdown and they can deal with it.


----------



## ricschick

ac glad your feeling better!!!

I can see it from both sides its his parents and he trust them so he feels comfortable with it and you don't but if she knows them well and is happy with them I don't see one night being a problem IMO x I think you would have more of a problem then Cassidy would lol xx


----------



## AC1987

Yeah, I'm sure she'll be fine, I think its more I'm not used to being apart from my kids either. It was even really hard while I was in the hospital being apart.
I did worry a bit about her comprehension if she knew it was just for the night, cause she is young. 
But I know she loves them.


----------



## AC1987

Wow this place has been so quiet lately!! How is everyone??

I went to the specialist on the 11th and have to have a colonoscopy tomorrow BLECH!! I'm on an all liquid diet and I'm soooooooo hungry!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

:kiss:


----------



## ricschick

oh good luck ac hope all is well!! xx


----------



## AC1987

Everything checked out fine.. so it was probably just some bad GI bug that I had.

My mom leaves on the 15th of March...

My vacation plans got messed up so I have no idea when I'll be back to visit family.


----------



## ricschick

that's good news!!


----------



## AC1987

So I'll be going to visit family in May :) Later than I thought but so far it looks like it'll happen!! :D Ugh I miss them all SO much!!

How are you ladies?? 

Rose will be ONE on Friday.... HOW did this happen?! What happened to my tiny newborn??


----------



## AC1987

Ladies?! Where have you all gone to? :) WHat is new? how is everyone's babies?

My cat had to be put down yesterday... it still isn't quite registering, I've had her for 16 years, she would have been 17 years next month. But she got so sick..

And this past weekend my mom went back home, only to be taken to the hospital once she got there for heart problems :shrug: I'm stressing about it, I feel so helpless being here!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, 

This thread has been super quiet. Guess everyone is busy with their babies lol. Not much going on here. The boys are keeping me busy and I am going back to school again. We will be traveling to Vancouver and Victoria Canada in 2 weeks. Super excited about the trip. 

I just got my period back last month and since then has been broody on and off. Its not as bad as the first time though. The first time around, I began ttc as soon as I got my period back at 8 months. This time I can wait another 10 months or so. The reason I feel broody is because I wish to establish breastfeeding again. Both time I always mess up my milk supply. I am still pumping for Jayden and breastfeeding at night but my supply is horrible. Plus less than 3.5 months til he turns 1, thats when I am gonna end breastfeeding and put my pump away and move on to the next stage. My husband is really set on visiting his family in Feb of next year though, so I have to wait til March to ttc again.


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies long time no chat! My phone hasnt been lettin me on bnb but i think its finally working again for now so here i am! Hope ur all well, sorry to hear about ur cat ashley :( *hugs* 
time sure does fly when u have kids jamie is nearly 10 months! Crawling at top speed and pulling up to stand on everything in sight. Hes so cute but challenging! I struggle to keep him from rolling off the changing mat hes such a pain for it. So strong too! Hope all u mommas are well xx


----------



## AC1987

How is it that our 2nd babies are getting so big too?! 

Its insane how fast they grow!!

I'm going crazy with Rose though..
Shes been having diarrhea on and off for 4 weeks now :wacko: I have NO idea why. When she had only had it for 2 weeks I mentioned it to the pediatrician who didn't seem too concerned, just said to lay off whole milk and try soy in the meantime, so I was getting her onto soy, but then the diarrhea continued, just once a day, and maybe 2 days a week she won't have it. 
Then this morning she had a rash on her face, chest and back. I'm so frustrated :( 
So tonight gonna get some soy formula so she'll just be on straight up soy to see if its a milk thing or what. If the diarrhea continues I'll contact the pediatrician.


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww hope she will get better soon Ashley.

Not much to report here. Jayden is becoming a handful. He will not sleep on his own anymore. He'll just stand in his crib and wail until I bring him to bed. So frustrating.


----------



## AC1987

Well I have Rose on straight up soy formula and no diarrhea. I will try her on milk again probably next week, my hubby wanted me to wait a while before trying it again since she had diarrhea for so long. 

I know I mentioned up above that my mom was in the hospital, well she was only in for a week then got out, she apparently has to take nitro for her heart.


And May 1st we leave for Canada!! I'm SOOO excited! :D

bahahah also Cassidy told me that we need another baby.


----------



## AC1987

Bleecchhh I've got baadd period cramps... which is odd seeing as after I had Cassidy they seemed to have gone away for good.
Not sure why all of a sudden I've got them :(

Hayley had her baby!!! Congrats to her! :D


----------



## ricschick

Hi guys sorry ive been MIA as you can imagine its a busy day here!! cant believe our babies are nearly a year old already!!! madness!!! 

HK I hope jayden settles for you! go in every now and then and just lay him down do this as often as is needed without saying anything he will fight against it but it will get easier as he will know you wont be getting him out!

ac I hope your mum is ok and sorry to hear about your cat!! im glad the soy has settled roses tummy! joanie has had hives for the past week so she has come into contact with something which doesn't agree with her!

joanie is doing well shes a little chunker and not yet crawling lol but im not concerned she will in her own time!


----------



## AC1987

Hi ladies...

Haven't been here in a while. Spent 3 weeks with my family up in Canada in May.
Ahh it was so great! I seriously had the best time with my sisters :)

So sad to be back home. I really hope I can go back soon.

Things are so blah lately..


----------



## AC1987

I don't know what to do :nope: I feel like I've had enough of living here and I want to go back to my hometown. But I know that'll never happen. And it makes me so sad. I just hate being so far away. Being back in my city felt so great... made me wish I could live there again.
Only its impossible :nope: My hubby wouldn't even move out of state so I know the option of ever moving back is out of the question. :baby:


----------



## sg0720

Hey everyone! I know I haven't been on in a while how is everyone doing? I am doing great my daughter is 8months and we are 25 weeks pregnant with another boy!!! Very exciting! How about everyone else?


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congrats on the baby boy!! Xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Sarina!

Ashley - I could only imagine how you feel. My family and I are not super close but sometimes I wish I lived closer to them so I had more company (they live about 1 hour away). Is it not possible for you to visit them more often like every year? If I had a greater bond with my family, I would do it.

Afm, not much to report here. Currently going to school part time, working part time, and being a full time mom. I have a question for you ladies. If you had (have) the choice, would you consider a larger age gap between your 2nd and 3rd child? Jayden and Zachary are 20 months apart, I was planning on ttc no. 3 next year but right now kinda engaged in my studies and considering finishing before ttc again, which means it would be another 5 years. That means no.3 will be 8 years younger than zachary, adn 6 years younger than jayden, but if that were the case I would have no. 4 so no.3 and no.4 could play together. So it would be like 2 big ones and 2 little ones. Dh and I was planning on having only 1 more (next year) and stopping.


----------



## sg0720

Thank you ladies.

To answer ur question my son and daughter are a bit over 5 years apart and I wish they were closer but things didn't work out that way but it's nice because he is big enough to help and they do play together but at the same time he is a lot bigger then her so they are on different levels you know . so now my daughter and the newest baby will be much closer at 11 months apart and then we plan on being done. And that will b nice because they will grow up together


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks for the input Sarina, thats why if I decide to take a break and focus on my studies, I will end up having 2 more instead of 1. If we end up having only 1 more after 5 years, I dont want him/her to feel left out and have nothing in common with his/her brothers, so we would definitely need a 4th to accomodate that. Dh even agreed to this, but he really only wants 1 more so he wants to have one more next year and be done...but I dont know...he's stopped discussing about it because we are in the midst of too many things. I guess if we dont bring it up next year that probably means we are in a silent mutual agreement that we will hold off until I finish school.


----------



## AC1987

awww congrats Sarina!! wow 25 weeks already! :thumbup:

Lily, yeah I think cause I had to go like 2 years between the last visit it was hard.. My dh tells me to just go ahead and get my citizenship so that I can stay longer there. 
I'm gonna concentrate on driving more so that I can possibly make more trips up that way. :happydance:

The longer I am going without getting pregnant the more I'm actually enjoying it!! I finally am feeling not tied down by a baby, I mean I do love babies but they are hard if you wanna plan anything. :wacko:


----------



## hello_kitty

AC1987 said:


> awww congrats Sarina!! wow 25 weeks already! :thumbup:
> 
> Lily, yeah I think cause I had to go like 2 years between the last visit it was hard.. My dh tells me to just go ahead and get my citizenship so that I can stay longer there.
> I'm gonna concentrate on driving more so that I can possibly make more trips up that way. :happydance:
> 
> The longer I am going without getting pregnant the more I'm actually enjoying it!! I finally am feeling not tied down by a baby, I mean I do love babies but they are hard if you wanna plan anything. :wacko:

Is there a limit on how long you can stay there without a citizenship? 

I feel the same way about the getting pregnant thing. I was super broody and knew I had to have another one right after I got my first period after Zachary, but this time after Jayden I feel different. I just feel that I am happy with 2 atm. I mean, they have playmates and no. 3 is not necessary atm. Doesnt mean I dont want more, but I am not 100% into it if you know what I mean. I really wanted Jayden but the thought of no. 3 just puts me in a position where I am pondering "should I got for it or wait?"

I am enjoying life as it is right now and I'll just wait til next year and see what dh wants. The only thing that turns me off about waiting is the big age gap.


----------



## AC1987

Well if I can have it healthily and financially we can I want 4 kids, so I figure that my last two can be close in age, so I'm not bothered by there being a bigger age gap between Rose and the next one LOL

I think right now with my green card I can stay a max of 6 months out of 12 months. Not that I would do that because I'd want my hubby with me, only he gets like no vacation time which kinda sucks :(
I think it'd be so awesome if he could work up in Canada for a year or something only I doubt anywhere would hire him and want to give him a visa because of it... though I think when his contract is about to run up I might just ask him to go ahead and apply there and see what will happen just for the sake of it :haha:

I miss my family too much, and my hometown.. I had so much more freedom there, I just somehow overlooked it :dohh:


----------



## ricschick

well I like it both ways lily I had all 4 close in age which is great as they all play together, joanie was born 4 years after Jamie and I like having just her as a baby and not 2 babies at the same time, but obviously shes only 10months so il have to see how it goes as she gets older but the others all adore her and play with her all the time (iam tempted by no6 tho:shhh:)


----------



## hello_kitty

Will I only have 2 options, either get it over with and get pregnant next year, or choose the bigger age gap and have the last 2 close in age. A lot of people are telling me to have only one more because nowadays raising kids are so expensive, and it sure is. I am planning on sending the two boys to private schools, sports lessons, music lessons etc..it wont be possible unless dh and I both have a career which I am working towards. Dh is the only one working and in the long run a single income would not work. I am working part time now and that does help somewhat but not when the kids get older.

Claire, haha I dont know how you do it! I cant imagine having over 4 needless to say 5. Spill the tricks, because I genuinely want to know how you do it just in case I end up getting pregnant sooner. I mean how do you take care all 5 at the same time?

Ashley, being with family is great not to mention you get the extra help. Whenever I visit my mom, she and my siblings are always hogging the kids so I can get a break which is so awesome! I could finally put my feet up for awhile.


----------



## ricschick

its funny I get asked that a lot but im just so used to it, I mean they all came along one at a time so each one just fitted into the routine 4 & 5 didn't really make to much of a difference. don't get me wrong it can be hard work and you have to juggle stuff quite often but I wouldn't have it any other way. as long as you keep to what you say and they learn respect you cant go wrong x


----------



## AC1987

I find myself going crazy with just two right now so I'm happy to wait.. :haha: I find the only time I kinda wanna be pregnant again is when I look at old videos of my kids and see them as tiny newborns and I'm all like awwww I want another :baby: 

How is it that Cassidy will be 3 in August???


----------



## hello_kitty

I dont really miss the newborn days yet because I still feel like Jayden is still a baby (although he will be 1 in a few weeks eckkk).

One downside of having them close in age is that they will grow up around the same time and go off to school at around the same time too. For example, Jayden will be one school year behind Zachary. Imagine the youngest one going to school the year after...if you get what I mean. Its inevitable and they will all eventually grow up, but ideally I want a baby at home when Jayden and Zack are in school so I dont feel so sad.


----------



## ricschick

trust me having them all in school at the same time is a god send!:haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

ricschick said:


> trust me having them all in school at the same time is a god send!:haha:

Haha, did you get sad after they were all gone? I could totally picture me taking a nap while they are away. Dh is soo scared of getting me pregnant again because we have plans. He really wants to visit his family in February so the soonest he is willing to have another baby is during our trip (conception). Right now he is even scared to touch me.


----------



## AC1987

I plan on homeschooling my kids so I'll see my kids all the time :haha: but yes the idea of there not being a baby around is saaadd!! 
Rose isn't really a baby anymore :(


----------



## magicwhisper

:wave:


----------



## AC1987

Heeeyyy! :)


Ahhh I'm stressing big time!! I'm scared I might be pregnant again. :wacko: my period is due tomorrow so in 2 days is really when I should stress. But I keep reading into my symptoms which is stupid seeing as for me its no different from when AF comes. I guess I'm just so stressed because I don't even want to tell DH my fears of being pregnant since I know he'll freak out.
So I'm hoping that my symptoms is just meaning that AF is going to be bad hahaha 
Right now I just keep peeing non stop, and usually that doesn't start till I GET my period. And then I'm feeling nauseated but again I've had that when I'm actually ON my period.


----------



## hello_kitty

Oh no Ashley! I hope things turn out the way you want it to. I've had a few scares awhile back with nausea, and the peeing right before my period started. I am religiously on bc now since I know that we shouldnt get pregnant at this time. Dh wants to visit his family first in February of next year so the earliest for us is then. 

If you are NOT pregnant, is there any way to use some type of bc? I know for me ever since taking the pills its eased my mind A LOT more. I dont have to worry every month.


----------



## AC1987

*sigh* thank goodness AF came last night!! I've never been so relieved to have my period ahhah

Usually we just use condoms... maybe once we're done having kids I might think about going on bc.. but right now I'm paranoid that if I got on it that it might make me infertile or something.


----------



## ricschick

phew glad it worked out for you!!!! 

cant believe joanie will be 1 in 2 weeks!!! its gone so quick!! keep having bouts of broodiness, confussed weather I want another or not!! I would like joanie to have a sibling more close in age as whens she like 4 Jamie will be 8 and he wont want to play with her! so im thinking about it!!


----------



## AC1987

Yeah, that's why I want my last two close in age so they'll have a playmate. 
Cassidy and Rose fight a lot now LOL! they always want the same toy :p

At times I miss having a newborn, but I think if I want to visit my family next year in the summer I can't have a baby or I'll just be stuck at home :wacko:


----------



## hello_kitty

AC1987 said:


> Yeah, that's why I want my last two close in age so they'll have a playmate.
> Cassidy and Rose fight a lot now LOL! they always want the same toy :p
> 
> At times I miss having a newborn, but I think if I want to visit my family next year in the summer I can't have a baby or I'll just be stuck at home :wacko:

If our next is a girl, dh will not want a 4th, close in age or not :cry:. I know for certain that Jayden and the 3rd will have at least a 2.5 age gap though. You are lucky that Phil (lol I am used to his name from your fb posts) is open to the idea of having 4, regardless. Makes me kinda wish our next would be another boy so that dh would be open to the idea of 1 more. If I really want a 4th after havign a girl, I would really, really, have to fight it and it would cause a strain on our marriage.


----------



## josephine3

hey ladies long time no speak! Oh my gosh ashley we are so in tune still lol. I had a pregnancy 'scare' this week too. We've used condoms every time but unusually dtd a lot last month. Since jamie my cycles have been bang on 28 days, and heavy too. So when i started spotting on cd 21 i thought oh no its got even shorter! But it stopped again. I never got round to testing but af due day came and went and i felt super pregnant it loads of weird ways. I finally came on at 12 days late. Im convinced im having an early mc. Totally freaked out oh when i told him how late i was. Neither of us want another baby right now and his first words were 'well you'd just have to do what u needed to do..' now i dont think i could ever not keep a baby, and after so long without af id started to get used to the idea... Iv been an emotional wreck cried at getting my period even tho i didnt want to be pregnant in the first place.. Its made me realise i definitely want another tho!
Rics u are a baby addict haha. I can totally see how it is tho. Its soooo hard being a mom but they are just so cute dammit. I feel so hormnonal all the time since having babies. My brain is saying no more babies but my body wants to make em!


----------



## hello_kitty

I totally get what you ladies are going through about being broody. Every time I am around my fertile window, I wanna make a baby. Those are the times where I have to take a breather, measure the pros and cons and come up with the conclusion that now is definitely not the time for us. I had a pregnancy scare 2 months ago and dh also thought I was pregnant because we had an evap line, and instead of being excited, we were actually stressed over the issue of why we let it happen. Thankfully, my period came and now I use protection religiously. I want our next baby to be planned and accepted happily the same way his/her brother were, instead of them being an "oppsie"

We only have 7 months to go until we can officially ttc again, I think I can wait.


----------



## ricschick

jose have you still not tested then? I would if I was you as many still bleed but remain pregnant?!

I do want another 'there I said it' lol I think 6 is a good number to stop at lol!! just need to see if dh is up for it he wants another but has reservations about it


----------



## josephine3

i finally got some tests and had a clear bfn. It was afternoon tho so will try and test first thing again. Im still a little worried at the possibility of an ectopic as i still have some nausea and other symptoms. Think iv stopped bleeding tho so i guess thats a good sign. It wasnt heavy like i expected tho. Strange how broody its made me.. Oh says he isnt going anywhere near me lol. Its so hard he doesnt understand how emotional its made me feeling like im miscarrying. Because he cant feel it like i can. I said to him how can i get rid of something i can feel inside me! 
Its so complicated being a woman. Who knew it was so easy to get pregnant once uv done it once! I feel such a slave to my hormones since having babies i can just feel where i am in my cycle wheras before i had no clue or real pattern at all.


----------



## hello_kitty

If you are pregnant, how many weeks would you be at this point? Can you go to the doc's and have them do an hcg test to confirm. If you are indeed having an ectopic, they can take care of that too. I remember before zachary, I had a chemical and even after I bled I still thought I was pregnant even 2 months afterwards but the doctor did blood test and confirmed "nope, its gone"


----------



## josephine3

so im spotting again. Sigh. Only brown but wth is goin on? Did another 2 hpt 1st one a little bit evap-y and todays maybe a squint of a line eye line lol. Driving me a little crazy.


----------



## ricschick

pics please!!!!x


----------



## josephine3

argh ok so i did another hpt which i thought was definitely a faint faint line on with a pink hint this time. So im having symptoms still after my presumed miscarriage. Iv been to the docs worried about ectopic, she sent me to hospital where they did a blood hcg which came back 0, so they said from that im def not preg with ectopic or anything else. Horrible doc did an internal as well from which i got no info other than the cervix is closed. Which im suprised at beens as iv been spotting for 2 weeks now. What else could it be?! Will try my best to put up a pic as it came out on the pic. But i suppose i can ignore it if docs says 0 hcg! I even have constipation and wet white discharge.
Im bloated, nauseous, tired but with sudden bursts of energy where i feel i must tidy up! Im itchy, (in both my pregnancies i had trouble with itchy rashes) and one very slightly positive test. My belly feels heavy too. Now i dont feel as pregnant as before i had the main bleed, but symptoms are defiinitely still there. Trying no to convince myself i could be pregnant with 0 hcg but it sure feels that way!


----------



## hello_kitty

I dont always practice what I preach now I'm in for another scare...I think I might be PREGNANT! Af is not due for at least another 8 days but I keep having persistent cramping since 4 days ago, and loads of discharge. Not going to go through the trouble of buying hpts since I hate trying to make out the line plus I will need to be at least over 4 weeks along for it to show up. I booked an appointment with my doctor for the 11th to do an hcg test right away. That would give me a definite answer...but I bet I wont be able to refrain myself from testing on day of af. If af shows up before the appointment, then I will just cancel the app and go on with my life.


----------



## AC1987

Ahhh Cassidy is 3 today!! 

Actually Phil my dh never wanted kids, well I think he thought it was expected of him to have one kid but he wants a boy. To him if we have a boy then we're done. :haha: Rose was an oopise pregnancy and that was terrible as he was so upset at me for being pregnant. :nope: 

So my next pregnancy I want him on total board for it. 

Ever since my scare its been really making me sad and wanting to be pregnant again :haha: seriously these hormones I tell ya!! 
I just miss the newborn baby stage so much!! Though I know the next time I wont get any help from my mom since she's been having so many health issues.. so its a big deterrent not to have another at the moment.


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy birthday Cassidy! So fast how our kids are growing!

Its weird because since having Jayden, I've been kinda emotionless about having another. I just feel content with the two of them. With Zachary, I was super eager to try again so he could have a friend to play with, and now that both of them are playing so well, I dont know where a 3rd fits in. I dont miss the newborn days...not much anyways. As I recall, I thought the newborn days were the most boring since all they did was eat and sleep. I couldnt wait for the phase would be over so we could move on to the "coos."


----------



## josephine3

oh Lily not u too lol. What is going on around here?! Will be super crazy if we are all actually pregnant together again haha.
This pregnant feeling with no positive test is driving me crazy. Im so frustrated!


----------



## ricschick

Oh wow I can't wait for you to test! 

We have decided to NTNP and see what happens we couldn't actually decide to go for it and I'd already come off the pill so we agreed to NTNP until af comes and then see how we feel.


----------



## hello_kitty

Jo - its crazy isnt it? I am in the 2ww, if af arrives before the doctor's appointment then all is settled. Could there be another reason for you to have those pregnancy symptoms because an hcg level of 0 is a pretty big factor to rule out pregnancy.

Claire - so excited for you to ttc again. If I am not pregnant this time, we wont be trying again until at least February of next year.


----------



## AC1987

oh wow you guys! that'll be crazy if some of you are pregnant again! 

It was SO weird the last time feeling SO pregnant, that's why I think I may have miscarried :wacko:

Aside from many medical bills or that I want to plan my trip to Canada next year and I know if I'm pregnant I can't go. So that too stops me from wanting to be.


----------



## hello_kitty

There have been cycles where I felt "very pregnant" and assumed I was (the nausea and vomitting) but I got so used to them around my cycle that I dont even care anymore and I will know I am pregnant when it is confirmed through testing.

I also hate those evap lines. 2 months ago, I had one and showed dh. We both presumed I was pregnant and called up the ob's office. Af came the next day and when the office called me to schedule, I had to tell them it was false alarm. Kinda embarrassing.


----------



## josephine3

i really need some help here guys. I really think im either pregnant with no hcg or having some sort of crazy hormonal phantom pregnany. I have so many symptoms it feels so real. I even had (tmi) some clumpy clear discharge like iv had before round the mucous plug forming stage. Can hormones really be doing that to me?!
I need to change my diet and lifestyle if i really do end up pregnant. But dont want to do that too much and act like i am if im not! My body is thoroughly convinced im pregnant im so frustrated! :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Jo - IMO, I honestly dont think its possible to be pregnant without hcg, scientifically anyways. The hcg is an indicator that the fetus is developing, thats why it drops to 0 when you are either no pregnant or miscarried. I think its your body messing with you. Did you have another period since or will it be coming up soon?

afm, I am 5 days away from af and getting backaches. I've had backaches before though around af time so not too convinced that its a pregnancy symptom. Its weird because pregnancy and af symptoms are so similar.


----------



## ricschick

Jo have you taken anymore tests? Maybe go to the gp if it continues!!


----------



## hello_kitty

I went to the doctor today because I had sharp pain in my pelvic region last night (so bad that I rolled over from it). Went in this morning and they did a urine test to see if I had a UTI, which I didnt. They also did a urine pregnancy test, which also came out negative. Finally, I had a blood test done for hcg. Will probably get the result tomorrow. If its negative, I think its not likely that I Am pregnant.


----------



## AC1987

Jo, it could just be crazy hormones!!

I think with me the last time my body was convinced I was pregnant so it was going through the motion like so much that I started thinking that maybe I was :haha: so I'm pretty sure for it to be that crazy then maybe I had a miscarriage.. but since I never tested there is no way to tell for sure.

This month I've kept dh far from me as I'm so paranoid :baby:

I started thinking about how it would be to add in another kid... but right now its like I think of Rose as such a baby.. I don't know how I'd feel about having a baby right now. I think it'd be really hard on her too since she is used to being the baby. She hasn't even seen any babies younger than her!


----------



## ricschick

Kitty did you get your blood results?


----------



## hello_kitty

Yea they called me today and said both came out negative but that I should test again if my period is late. My period is due on the 10th so 3 more days. I dont really feel pregnant though. Its actually more of a relief. For the past few days I have been thinking about all the adjustments and postpones we would have to make if I am indeed pregnant. That would mean saving up money to upgrade to a bigger car and cancelling our planned trip for next year. I am glad I dont have to make any changes now.

TBH though, I love babies but somehow I dont feel in a rush to be pregnant any time soon. It just feels like for the past 2.5 years I have experienced "baby overload" makes me kind of weary of adding on another. The feeling of dealing with a newborn ALL OVER AGAIN exhausts me...guess I need to be extra careful so I can get that extended break after all...does this make me weird that I am getting tired of babies?


----------



## josephine3

nope i wanted to be done for a few years but it seems like my body has other ideas. I still feel so pregnant this cant be fake i swear i can feel it all, lump in my belly , flutters, sensitive to smells, literally gagging at things which i never do usually i have a pretty strong stomach. Im desperate to get an u/s i hope i can persuade the doc to book me one! Its hard to get the treatment u need on the nhs!


----------



## ricschick

Have you tested anymore jo? 

Glad you got the resul you wanted kitty(whats your real name?) x

We're NTNP leving it upto fate! Lol


----------



## hello_kitty

Claire - my name is lily

Jo - are you still getting your periods? If not, maybe you can use that to persuade them into giving you an us? Or just tell them you think youre pregnant and feeling flutters.


----------



## hello_kitty

my period is due tomorrow based on last month's cycle. Doctor said I am not "safe" until af shows up because I might not have implanted yet when the tests were done. I think I will wait til cd 40 to test again (which is the longest I have ever went without af) if iI dont get my period tomorrow.


----------



## josephine3

just got back from docs she felt my abdomen and said everything felt fine, she rubbed all over the 'ball' type area and said it was my small intestine but she couldnt feel anything wrong. Said she can book me a scan but wont be for 4-6 weeks. I will def be showing by then. Im already struggling to hide it to be honest im worried what i will say when omeone asks!


----------



## ricschick

this is so strange jo isn't it!! have you done anymore tests? did you struggle to get a bfp with the other 2? it could possibly be a cyst maybe?? x


----------



## AC1987

My period is SO weird today! OK it was due today.. but came on Saturday. 

Anyways it was almost gone this morning.. well it was light. 
I went for a walk with the kids, but half way through the walk I start cramping.. which is unusual for me.
I come home and pass this clot! Like the size of my thumb, followed by red bleeding.. So it makes me think either a miscarriage or something is wrong. Like maybe I over-did it. :wacko: I can't think of how a walk could justify it though. I'm passing tiny clots now.. which is normal.
But the big one has me freaked out!


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies! how has everyone been?


----------



## ricschick

Ac I'd go to the docs just to put your mind at rest!!


----------



## josephine3

god dammit why is it deleting my posts arrrhhhhghh!!!
Patrice its great to hear from u! Are u still ttc? Hows life?
So i went back to the docs. She felt my belly and said she couldnt feel anything wrong and that its very unlikely im pregnant which i knew anyway. But she booked me and ultrasound but not for 4-6 weeks as its not an emergency :( im still worried incase there is some sort of retained product messing me up. I seriously will be showing in that long im starting to struggle to hide it now im dreading incase someone asks me. This is seriously messing with my head. Im not sure when id be due on again, but at the latest would be the 18th if the strange bleed was actually a period. Its so weird. I feel almost a knot in my stomach to the left. She ran her hands all over it and seemed to be poking it when she asked 'this is what u are feeling here?' i said yes can u feel anything there? 'no.' she said! Argh. Frustrated.
Strange af ashley? Do u normally get clots? I get quite a lot usually...hope everyone else is good x


----------



## mzswizz

jo-hopefully they figure out what is going on with you and hoping that it is nothing serious. As a matter of fact, i am divorced now and I am in a new relationship. Also, currently I am not ttc because.....i am already pregnant :blush: Tomorrow I will be 6 weeks and I fell ill so I got an ultrasound to find 2 yes TWO sacs. So not only am I pregnant but its with twins :happydance: Exciting but scared at the same time.
 



Attached Files:







20150726_192944.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









Screenshot_2015-08-08-21-46-43-1-1.png
File size: 337.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ricschick

Omg Patrice that's amazing news congratulations! How's everything want all the goss please:kiss: so exciting! I'm so glad it happened for you in the end. Sorry to hear of your divorce tho but glad your happy. X


----------



## mzswizz

Everything is going good. Today i am officially 6 weeks so another milestone checked. I get on and off nauseous but i have been able to hold more food down lately. I have that lovely natural bloat but nothing serious as of yet. I get my ultrasound at the docs at 9 weeks so thats exciting. Hoping all goes well. But im very happy in my new relationship and he is extremely happy and more excited than i am :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Claire, my af left two days ago... so I'm just putting it down to something weird!!

YAAYYY Patrice!! I hope you upload a lot of ultrasound photos and pregnancy ones! I'm happy for you that you're finally pregnant!! :D


Jo, how frustrating for you!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Patrice - I am beyond excited for you!! It must be even more exciting with twins!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Im super happy. I cant wait to post pics up for you ladies. Time is flying pretty fast in my pregnancy already. And im like whoa slow dpwn. Let me get to enjoy this.


----------



## josephine3

cant wait to see the scan pics patrice!
So im bleeding again. Its pretty heavy but not really like my normal period. Not much cramping like i thought there would be. I guess i will see if my symptoms dissapear after. Will keep my scan appointment tho i think when it comes through just incase. It really has been a horrid emotional couple of months. The oh isnt much help hes just glad of anything to suggest im not pregnant! Think i have a cold now to top it all off :(


----------



## ricschick

Jo I hope you feel yourself again afterwards!!:hugs:

Well I think I'm in the ttw as I've had horrible cramps and Ewcm so will see! :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

Awww Jo I'm sorry!! How upsetting this must be... sucks that your oh wouldn't be supportive if you accidentally got pregnant. :nope:
But I know my DH would be mad if I ended up being pregnant anytime soon as well, he keeps threatening to go get snipped, so I keep telling him there is such a thing as sperm banks :haha:


Patrice.. you should get a little ticker that says how far along you are!! Ahh I miss being pregnant :haha: well I think its more the excitement of it all.


AFM... nothing else new.. trying to figure out how to keep my 3 yr old busy.. gah how is she 3?!


----------



## hello_kitty

My sister is 15 weeks pregnant with her 6th kid. Not feeling too miserable though. Kinda enjoying this extended break time.


----------



## ricschick

jo how you feeling?

Patrice hows it going? whens your due date?

im in the tww but if it doesn't happen this month then were gonna stop and il go back on bcp. we agreed we would leave it upto fate this month and if it didn't happen then it wasn't meant to be.:cry:


----------



## hello_kitty

ricschick said:


> jo how you feeling?
> 
> Patrice hows it going? whens your due date?
> 
> im in the tww but if it doesn't happen this month then were gonna stop and il go back on bcp. we agreed we would leave it upto fate this month and if it didn't happen then it wasn't meant to be.:cry:

aww claire. Are you content with having 5 though or do you feel like there is a gap in your family that needs to be filled by another child? Husband only wants 3, but deep down in my heart I want 4. It may change depending on how my pregnancy goes with the third and post partum and how we adjust financially with a third, but atm I am still picturing 4 and get upset when dh says only 3. Actually, I am unsure of what I want. I want 4 but when I see families with 4 kids I am like "hmm, do I really want that, looks like too many kids for me" and I actually feel flutters when I see families with 3 kids and say "hey that looks nice." If I have contradicting feelings, I dont know how I came up with 4 in the first place. I guess I am just a bit sad to think that after the 3rd I will close my factor and will never get to hold a baby again.

I have no more desires beyond the 4th child so I know I will be content with 4 and feel like our family will be complete.

If you really want another baby, the chances are pretty slim with only one month of ttc. We also tried ntnp for the past 2 months ago and dtd around my fertile window and nothing.


----------



## ricschick

That's the thing im still unsure, I came off the pill and then started having second thoughts so we decided if it didn't happen this month then it wasn't meant to be! But I'd never say never!!


----------



## AC1987

I always said I wanted 4 too, I think cause growing up I always wanted more siblings.

But then I don't know if the desire to have more kids ever really goes away? Like I always long to be pregnant after my baby turns a year or comes close :haha: But I know financially that would be really bad for us for me to get pregnant, still paying off the first two births and from my past surgery. :wacko:


----------



## hello_kitty

Personally for me, its the feeling of how I "miss" being pregnant. If I look at the big picture of when they become older (preteens or something), I like the image of 3 kids, but I guess the reason I want 4 is because I cant give up not being pregnant anymore after the 3rd. SOunds crazy doesnt it? But us ladies have to stop somewhere and we have to fight with our hormones. I also get baby fever whenever my kids turn 1, but if I were to get this "baby fever" every time, and cave into it, I could easily end up with 20 kids.


----------



## ricschick

I no what you mean I always miss being pregnant but I love having a big family! don't get me wrong they do my head in sometimes but I wouldn't change it and its gonna be lovely when their older! but we will see what happens in the next few weeks!!


----------



## hello_kitty

ricschick said:


> I no what you mean I always miss being pregnant but I love having a big family! don't get me wrong they do my head in sometimes but I wouldn't change it and its gonna be lovely when their older! but we will see what happens in the next few weeks!!

lol that works out well for you since you want a big family anyways. For me, its just so complicated...I miss being pregnant but I only want 3 kids. I almost feel sad to think that the 4th child is only so I can experience pregnancy all over again. We'll see, after the third if I still feel like I want the 4th because our family is incomplete, and not for selfish personal reasons because if its the latter, its totally cruel and mean to the 4th.


----------



## ricschick

I don't think its cruel or mean as you will never regret having a baby but you can always regret not having a baby. life is too short.


----------



## hello_kitty

idk...im stuck between 3 and 4 atm. I have friends who felt two is enough for them and never talked about making babies again after their second was born. I wish I knew what I REALLY wanted.

We can afford up to 4, but finances will be tighter than if we decided to stop at 3, thats why I dont want to conceive baby no. 4 if I am still uncertain if thats what I want.


----------



## ricschick

just take it one baby at a time! and see how you feel! x


----------



## ricschick

I thought we had stopped at no4 but then 3 years later really wanted another and along came joanie and im so glad we did!! x


----------



## josephine3

hey ladies hope ur all well. I finally had another bleed that im assuming was my period. It was still fairly light for usual no big clots but lots of tiny red ones? It came a few days late based on my normal cycle before the crazy bleeding. I dont feel as pregnant anymore but i still dont feel myself. Constant headaches and grinding my teeth!! Which is getting annoying. So i0 def still going to the scan to see what is really going on. 
I also miss being pregnant and i even think the birth part too and its a big reason why id like another i have to admit! Financially for us also it would be hard so plan is to wait at least a few years yet. Also maybe better to space them out so u still have some new baby days to look forward to again? Or will the urge pass when we start to get our lives back i wonder? Sure u can pick a number but what about 'oops' babies lol. I dont think i could ever bring myself to end a pregnancy, like ricschick says u can always regret not having a baby but u will never regret having one!so a few oops babies added to a few planned ones could add up!


----------



## AC1987

Its so funny when I'm pregnant I hate it like I'm always sooo achy and tired and frustrated over everything.. but when I'm not then I want to be! :wacko: crazy hormones! Looking at newborn babies is the worst.. or seeing other pregnant women.. :dohh:
But I know its MUCH easier right now like going places while my kids are at this age so I'm enjoying it right now. 

I just keep concentrating on the good of only having two kids at the moment. I'm thinking if I can get the hubby to agree then maybe the fall of next year is when we can try for another. :)


----------



## josephine3

i am thinking it might be nice when they are about 7-9 ish. Saw a programme last night with a little boy on whose mum was pregnant he was so excited he says 'i might get to hear the heart beat tomorrow, if i do im gonna go ballistic'! With a massive grin so cute. Would be lovely to have them share the pregnancy with u when they understand more.


----------



## josephine3

i forgot to mention during this latest 'period' i took an opk for the hell of it and it was positive??! Wth?


----------



## AC1987

Oh that's weird!! 


Ahh these past few days have been crazy. Been having awful teeth problems, in need of a root canal or extraction of a tooth and no dentist will do it *sigh*
Also my older sis and her hubby came this Saturday and left today.
I'll miss them :( makes me sad living so far from them.

My younger sister is arriving this coming Saturday and will also stay until the Tuesday. :happydance:

Then I wont see them until Dec when I go up there :happydance:


----------



## josephine3

hi girls thought id best update. Ultrasound says not pregnant, still waiting for results off doc of internal scan. She was so fast tho with the abdominal must have had the thing on me all of 5 seconds says im def not pregnant and that was that. 
So confused!! Guess i have to believe her tho!


----------



## AC1987

I guess you're not then? Do you feel sad or disappointed? 

If I can get my hubby on board then maybe fall of next year we can try again. 
I'd like my last two to be close in age.. so that's why I'm ok with the wait at the moment, but at the same time I don't want to wait too long.
:wacko:


----------



## hello_kitty

How is everyone doing? I just got back from my second Canada trip. It was a blast! Husband liked it so much he said we'll be going back every summer.

Jo - any updates after the scan?

Ashley - you are LUCKY that phil is ok with 4. Dh only wants 3 unless our next is another boy, he is willing to try for a 4th in hopes of a girl, but if next is a girl, thats it. I could always have a planned "accident" (wink wink) but I dont feel its right to bring a 4th child to this world that my husband doesnt want, not to mention that would be me tricking my husband into it...so I guess I should get used to the number 3.

I am so confused sometimes. I want as close an age gap as possible given our situation because no. 3 may be our last which means we cant plan around it like you (last 2 close in age) but I am loving all this free time and travelling without being pregnant that I dont have that urge to get pregnant. Which is bad in a way because if I dont get that urge and opt for travelling instead, it might delay our plans even more which means bigger age gap..


----------



## AC1987

Well my DH technically never wanted kids, he wants just a boy, but I think since we just have girls he is fine for trying for more. His reason for not wanting them is the cost, cause its just so expensive to have a baby :wacko: 
I asked him just for fun when he'd want to have another and he says not for 18 years :dohh:
I'm fine with the bit of a break right now, Rose is at a very difficult age and I know I couldn't handle another baby right now. :thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

hey everyone hows things? how are you now jo? any news on the scan?

Patrice hows pregnancy with twins going??

im good, back on the pill and im happy with that (for now:winkwink:) Joanie is shuffling everywhere with the odd crawl thrown in:haha: pulling herself up on everything and standing unaided for short periods of time! 
currently looking a secondary/high schools for ellie which is nerve wracking!!

ive started Christmas shopping!! determined to be done by 1st dec!! and im trying to lose some weight!


----------



## hello_kitty

Claire - sounds like you've got a lot on your plate! You have plenty of time to xmas shop. I usually dont shop til black friday when things go on sale (sometimes I dont even make the cut though and shop one week before xmas). Hs over here doesnt start til the kid is at least 14. I dont know how the system works where you live though.

Its difficult stage when they are beginning to walk isnt it? Jayden is turning 15 months in 2 weeks and he wants to walk everywhere! He started walking at 13 months but fell occasionally, he began walking steadily at 14 months and now we cant keep him locked up (we had an 8 panel play yard). He wants to walk evey where with his brother.

They fight over toys too, but Zachary usually gives it up.

My husband wants to try next year around April/May for number 3, but if its a girl we'll be stopping OR we can try in 5-6 years (so I can go back to school) and he'll agree to have 2 more with a closer age gap between the last 2. Having a hard time deciding.

What do you think ladies. I want 4 initially, but by the time number 3 gets here, Zachary will be 9 and Jayden 7. Is that really bad?


----------



## AC1987

I'm horrible with Christmas shopping.. I don't start until December :haha: I blame that on my hubby though because I don't get a chance to go out to shops until then.

But I'm HOPEFULLY heading back to Canada for two weeks in December :happydance: so maybe I'll get my shop done there :thumbup:

My kids are driving me CRAZY lately :wacko: I want to lock myself in my room sometimes! *sigh* Rose is now at a very difficult age.. like I don't know what to do with her.


----------



## magicwhisper

hi everyone!! i did a huge update on my journal here so will have to copy and paste when i can lol


----------



## ricschick

all mine walked between 14m-16m so its normal for us, I like them to walk a little later because they have more self awareness and less likely to hurt themselves!

secondary school starts at 11 here scary time!!

its hard to say kitty its a personal choice I liked the close age gap but you do have 2 close together so waiting and having another 2 close together would be nice too! I did like that when I had joanie there was a 4 year age gap as it meant I only had 1 baby to look after xx


----------



## hello_kitty

With zachary, I was really anticipating the day that he would walk. It eventually happened when he turned 15 months and thats when things got out of control. As soon as they learn how to walk steadily, they cant get out of anything!

With Jayden, I had less of the anticipation. I am totally more laid back and just though "ehh, he'll walk when he's ready." Also, the experience with Zachary was still fresh in my mind so I kinda dreaded him walking. Facing my nightmare right now, although he's cute as a button with his waddle, he wants to walk everywhere and pick up everything!

About the baby thing, we'll probably decide when the time comes around. I have until April/May to decide if I wanna pass or not. Right now I am just focusing on losing weight and taking classes.

Good luck with your school search!


----------



## AC1987

I'm SO freaking out... my period is a day late. And for no apparent reason :wacko: 
I'm guessing its due to stress. Because we didn't even have sex this month. 
But I've been cramping for the last 3 days and its REALLY felt like it was coming but nothing.. like I even wore a pad the last 3 days cause that's how much it felt like it was coming, and its just cm. :dohh:
Not only that I can't even take a pregnancy test for peace of mind because my DH will freak out. Like there is no way to even sneakily buy one :(


----------



## AC1987

I'm now 2 days late... *sigh* this is so frustrating! Like it still feels like my period is going to start but its just cm... and that HAS happened before getting my period but it has also happened during pregnancy :dohh: I honestly don't think we even had sex this month though.. like I'd been trying to think if we did do it at all but I don't think so. And its not a question I can ask the hubby.. like Oh by the way did we have sex this month :haha:


----------



## AC1987

It came!! PHEW!! ahhh I'm so relieved. I wonder maybe if my iron is low if that's why it was so delayed..


----------



## ricschick

that's good news AC!!


----------



## AC1987

Heeyyy ladies.... how is everyone?? its so quiet here!! 

Not much happening with me.. I'm so hormonal lately.. its like there is a part of me that is DYING to be pregnant again, then I think about it and I'm like no way not now :haha:


----------



## AC1987

I'm guessing everyone is busy with their family!

So much going on with me..

Lets see my mom told me that the doctor told her she'd better start making final arrangements for herself as her heart is really bad now :cry: 
I'm having a hard time coming to grips with the fact that she can't come visit me anymore.. 
I'll be going up in December, I'm planning a surprise birthday party for my older sis (shh keep it off fb!) and then will spend time with my mom then.
It just makes me sad! Growing up my grandparents barely had anything to do with me, and then my mom makes such an effort to be with my kids and now she might not even be able to watch them grow up :cry::nope:


----------



## AC1987

I guess everyone has gone off...

Anyways, in December I went up to Canada to visit with family, surprised my sister it was so great!

A friend I know is pregnant... and its making me want to be again :haha::haha::haha::haha: though I know that is not a good enough reason! But maybe in the fall of this year we'll try... guess we'll see.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Ashley, 

I havent been following this thread this often. Looks like you are visiting your family more often which is awesome! Did you have a great new year? My sibs came and stayed the night with us and it was a blast.

About the baby thing, its driving me insane. Maybe you can relate? Maybe not? Idk lol but whenever I see a newborn or see someone pregnant I wish I could be pregnant, but as soon as I get home, or they are out of sight the feeling completely vanishes 180 degrees. I keep reminding myself how miserable I was after hitting 30 weeks. I dont know why I am doing this, when I am alone I hold off on any thoughts of pregnancies and finds reasons to validate not getting pregnant at this time. Dh and I agreed to try in May but even that date seems too soon to me now. Dh doesnt mind waiting at all, he said up to a few years since we already have 2 that we are enjoying. I dont feel our family is complete yet, but I also dont want to get pregnant any where in the near future (like a few years)...its so weird. I was super broody for zachary and jayden and now I just dont have the same urge...I'm afraid that if I keep up with this mentality, it may be a few years til I actually start trying.


----------



## AC1987

I feel like that exactly!! Its like I see a newborn baby or someone pregnant and I'm like ahhhh I wish it was me!! But then when I have time to think about it, I'm like I can't handle it! Yeah I for certain don't feel that our family is done yet, but I am content right now. Like they have eachother to play with so that is great, so its not like I feel like I am in a rush to have another.


----------



## ricschick

the urge for me has 99% gone, I feel we are complete now and am really enjoying just having the 1 baby to look after!


----------



## AC1987

Aww that's good so there is hope for me :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## AC1987

The hubby randomly mentioned we should try for a boy :wacko: I said no because its bad timing first :p like if I were to get pregnant now the baby would be due in Sept and that would mess up our beach trip in august, selfish reasons I know. :baby: but then if the baby is another girl I don't know if he'll get all grumpy about it or what. :dohh: 
And I know the last time it was mentioned he acted like he was none and done, I know all he really wants is a boy though. I'm just confused.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - Dh is also open to ttc again now, but I really want to enjoy my boys a little longer, they deserve it, not that people who have more than 2 kids dont enjoy all their kids equally but personally for me once you add on another, you get distracted from the older children. 

Dh and I also hope for a girl, but nothing is gauranteed, we try to approach it open minded. We promised each other we wont be disappointed if its another boy. Actually another boy is not too bad. I am not too big on gender. I dont think I'm gonna even do gender selection methods next time.


----------



## AC1987

yeah I don't care about the gender either, but then I don't know how I'd feel if I had two boys, I'm just speculating :haha: but I know when we were trying for Cassidy I really didn't care, and then with Rose I didn't really care either. 
But I know DH really wants a boy :wacko: I just don't want to start being careless until I know for sure that he is on board with me being pregnant again. 
And then I know I'll need a LOT of help but I'm not sure if he is willing to offer me all the help I'll need.

yes I get what you mean, I feel like I rushed Cassidy to grow up and didn't get to "enjoy" her as much. I do feel guilty especially when I see old videos of her and how little she really was yet I think I put more pressure on her to grow up because of Rose. :wacko:

I really don't want to pick favourites but I do find myself able to get along more with Rose than Cassidy, I think she just knows how to push all my buttons :baby:


----------



## hello_kitty

Now that jayden is 18 months, I couldnt help but keep thinking when zachary was his age, I was in my last tri. Zachary was miserable at that time because I was on semi bed rest and he spent a lot if time playing alone.

Its funny how after 2 of the same gender, I cant imagine myself with the opposite gender...dont know how to describe it but its contradicting. I want a girl but dont know how I would deal with her. Dh hopes the next will be a girl since yhese two are mama's boy. If we do get a girl next, dh doesnt want anymore, he would feel our family is complete, although I sm not so sure. If we negotiated, the 4th kid would be years down the road when we are better off financially. As of right now, we are comfortable taking care of 3 kids financially, adding one more would cause a strain.

I also get along with Jayden better, although I try to blame it one the age gap, but thinking back zachary wasnt as easy going when he was Jaydens age.


----------



## AC1987

GAAHHH the hubby confuses me... so I mentioned to him that I am really not comfortable doing anything that'll result in a baby especially when I'm around ovulation because of the consequences so now he told me I should go on birth control :wacko:


----------



## hello_kitty

That really is confusing...but my husband would probably say the same. Its called one foot in, one foot out. They're open to the idea but not 100% thrilled about it. If I wanted my dh to actually WANT and be excited all over again, I'd have to wait a few years.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I've come to a conclusion that he doesn't know what he wants! Because he tells me yesterday, that we should have a baby, just not right now, which I'm fine with!


----------



## hello_kitty

I tested my husband to see what he really wants by bringing up bc. I asked him if I should get on bc and he said "no, why?"
I told him I didnt want any accidents if he wasnt really ready and he said he was. TTC baby no #3 is not the same as ttc the first time, excitement kinda dies down but it doesnt mean he doesnt want the baby. 
So dh is on board, I just dont know WHEN I wanna try. Sometimes I want a baby so badly, other times Im on the couch watching them play and find it so peaceful. I guess we're on the ntnp wagon for now.

Another baby also means upgrading to a bigger car.


----------



## AC1987

We have room and everything for another baby, a bigger vehicle could even have room in the house. My only thing is will I be able to watch my older two kids at the same time as a newborn, last time two times my mom came to help, but with her health she is unable to travel right now. So it'll all be on me and that really scares me!! So while yes I'd love to have a newborn to take care of again the thought of everything else scares me :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Personally, I thought the newborn stage was the easiest...at least all they did was sleep, poop, and drink milk lol. After they learn to crawl is what really scares me.

We are officially ntnp, but with the lack of sex i dont even know when I'll pop out a baby. I usually never get pregnant when ntnp, just when we actively ttc.


----------



## AC1987

Yeah watching a newborn isn't bad I more mean my older two kids, especially after giving birth and the pains and gaahh that I don't want. :haha: 

I'm so frustrated with my kids lately I feel like a terrible mom! But they just break EVERYTHING, pretty much all their toys they wreck. And then they barely play with anything either, I'm tempted to donate a pile of it :baby:

I'm also fed up with where we live! I want to move but I know we can't just yet, so I'm trying to fix this house so that I'll at least be happy here.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley, sorry about what you're going through. My kids are the same way, although they have yet to break anything.

I've never had any help from family members pp aside from my do staying home for 2 weeks. We dtd early this morning and I'm ovulating tomorrow so not sure if there's
another baby in tow for us. Waiting game is on now.


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow!! Guess you'll wait and see :)



Ok I'm gonna sound like a spoiled brat here, but yesterday was my bday and my hubby got me NOTHING!!! Like other years he has pretended to not and then surprise me at the end of the day, this time not a thing.
:wacko: And its like I give SO many hints of what I like or want, like he knows all this... :dohh: 
Then before bed he thought he was getting sex :growlmad: no way!


----------



## hello_kitty

Oh wow, how mean! Did you at least give him a piece of your mind by the end of the day about not getting you anything?


----------



## AC1987

Nope... I tend to internalize everything :p like I asked him what he got me and he said nothing, but I thought he was joking..


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello ladies, longtime no speak. I have been lurking but just not posting anything.
I hope you and your babies are well.
Darcy is now 3, where did the time go? She has been no trouble at all, such a happy kid coming out with the funniest things. I LOVE being a mum!
We are going to start trying for number 2 in June so that Darcy will be starting school, we can't afford two childminders. 
How are you all? X


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Blondiejay! Its been too long I dont remember your name, sorry! Glad you and lo are doing well. It must be so nice that Darcy is so easy going. Zachary is in the phase of terrible 3's right now, and gives me a headache every single day with his tantrums. I tend to just ignore it and let it pass, but gosh sometimes I just want to dig myself a hole.

June is less than 3 months away, so exciting! My second is 20 months now. We wont be trying again at least til next year, longer if I change my mind and not in the mood. I am in the process of losing weight, getting ready for summer, looking forward to summer getaways so getting pregnant is the last thing on my mind. Not even those annoying baby fevers, which is truly awesome. I used to want to cry when I saw someone pregnant or have a newborn but then tell myself "nah, not into it right now, its almost summer!!" I get so excited around summer time.


----------



## AC1987

Welcome back!!! Wow all our 1st babies are now 3 :haha: that's crazy!!

Omg Cassidy drives me NUTS sometimes, she whines a LOT and gaahhhh!!!! I'm glad I'm not the only one with a kid that drives me batty.


Rose is a doll, I mean she is naughty but its in a cute way. Maybe its cause Cassidy is so much like me that our personalities clash? I dunno!! 

I have BAD baby fever two of my friends are pregnant and omg I'm dying to be again. But my reason for not, like aside from we can't afford it, is that I want to be able to drink in the summer with my sister :haha::haha::haha::haha: selfish selfish reasons I know LOL


----------



## hello_kitty

My sister gave birth over a month ago, and I had really bad baby fever in her last few months of pregnancy, I was so excited when I thought I had "accidentally" gotten pregnant, but when I found out I wasnt pregnant, I was more relieved than sad. Guess thats a pretty big sign that I am not ready. I try to rationalize with myself by thinking, there are only x number of times in my life to be pregnant, after I use them up, that chapter of my life will be closed forever. People will always procreate. I work as an interpreter, and have had more than a handful of calls where mommy is going to the ob's office to check on baby, and even interpret a delivery call, gosh I was so darn broody. But as soon as I hung up, I told myself to breathe and that its better to wait.

Its gotten so much better, I dont sulk every single time I see a pregnant belly, because I know we will definitely have more and soon it'll be my turn again, just not now. I also enjoy my time a lot more now with both of them getting older (despite Zachary's whining).


----------



## AC1987

Ugh Cassidy whines ALL the time. And STILL cries and carries on, I thought she would be past that already! :dohh:

The hubby told me that I should have a baby soon :wacko: and said hopefully it'll be a boy.


----------



## hello_kitty

Haha Ashley thats funny considering how he complained a lot when he found out you were pregnant with Rose, now he's the one initiating.


----------



## AC1987

Oh I know!! My pregnancy with Rose was SO awful! 

I think he doesn't know what he wants, he goes from saying he wants another baby to saying no more that's it :haha:


----------



## AC1987

:baby: My baby turned 2 on the 20th....


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy birthday rose!


----------



## AC1987

My kids have been campaigning for another baby :haha: kinda funny! But I don't really want to have one without help. I want Rose to be potty trained first too, cause I don't really want two in diapers, I did that already and it was so tiring! 
I really don't find this mom thing to be getting any easier, if anything its getting harder :( I miss my mom coming to help me out.. but she can't come anymore.


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: I find myself wanting another baby more and more lately, however my hubby is again dead set against having any more. So who knows what will happen.


----------



## hello_kitty

Good luck ashley! I hope it will work out for you soon. I dont really have any baby fever at the moment, especially when we have a disney trip coming up july 4th so.im excited. Most days I just tell myself that a baby will come sooner or later so theres no need rushing it, only way to keep me from overthinking and going insane.


----------



## hello_kitty

Some days I swear two is enough, but seeing friends moving on to their third makes me want another but there is no way we will have one this year. Soonest is 10 months. I must wait and not do anything irrational in the meantime...hopefully this will pass and I can wait a few more years.


----------



## ricschick

AC1987 said:


> :wacko: I find myself wanting another baby more and more lately, however my hubby is again dead set against having any more. So who knows what will happen.

that must be so hard as your hubby keeps changing his mind! does he say never or just not now?

I find myself a little broody too at the mo and my children are pestering me to have another baby! lol


----------



## AC1987

To be honest we haven't really talked about having more kids, like a serious talk. We're just so annoyed with eachother lately we're just being civil :haha: so probably another baby at the moment would be bad timing anyways. 
I just find myself a little bitter with some situations lately, and I need to work through it. I just want to escape life, I hate living down here, and want to move SO badly, I can't stand my neighborhood or anything. :baby:
I miss my family insanely and wished we lived closer.


----------



## hello_kitty

zachary is a constant reminder that i shouldnt have anymore anytime soon. He is always whining, complaining, and acting out, really he seems to be such an unhappy lil dude. Makes me wonder if Jayden will go through the same thing in a year. I almost want to wait til they enter kindergarten or older to have more because i cant handle the stress of whiny toddlers.


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: Cassidy is a handful lately! Her whining drives us crazy! And lately has been SO rude, I've been shocked! I know I wouldn't have dared talked to my parents that way. 
I just don't know how to get her to stop being so rude...


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
How are you all?
Darcy is 3 and a half now and we have now decided to add to the family! I'm going to have my coil removed within the next couple of weeks and then go go go!! 
Darcy has been such a dream, a little diva at times but she is so polite and has grown into such a beautiful little girl.
My other half is considering a much more demanding job, but lots more money and we are hoping that I will be able to stay at home with the new baby (fingers crossed). I really hope I can as work is so stressful at the moment.
Anyway any updates with you guys???


----------



## AC1987

awww you're lucky!! 
I wish my kids were polite :haha: I mean I try and teach them but omg its hard!!

I'm so exhausted a lot of the time with them.

In about 3 weeks and then I go to Canada for about a month... to visit with my family. SO happy about that!


----------



## AC1987

A friend of mine just had a baby, and another one is about to have a baby. This is not helping me with waiting to try. Even though I know I have to.
BLAH! I went to the dentist last week, turns out I have 14 cavities... :nope: Need to get that all filled before trying again.


----------



## hello_kitty

You have a date in mind of when to try again Ashley?


----------



## AC1987

Not really no, because I haven't even brought it up to the hubby, and I want it to be above board, I want him knowing fully well that we will be trying, not a surprise.
But I would hope to start trying anywhere from fall onwards..


----------



## hello_kitty

It wont be anytime this year for us. The hubby is dead set on ttc until at least next year. I dont think I am ready for another anyway. I get baby fever sometimes but once it passes, I am glad I only have these two for now.


----------



## AC1987

Yeah I feel content with two at the moment, I mean I'd love another baby but then its like I am happy with two :haha: Its so hard watching them at times too!
Cassidy still is whining, and lately is into EVERYTHING. 
And Rose has crying jags for no reason. :wacko:


----------



## AC1987

I've been in Canada since the last week of June. Omg its been SO amazing! I wish I didn't have to leave. If I could just magically end up living here I'd be so happy!


----------



## AC1987

Blah me and hubby has reached a rocky point in our marriage... I don't know what to do :nope: I don't know how to go on.. its so confusing.
He of course is completely oblivious and doesn't see anything as the matter.


----------



## hello_kitty

Did you go to Canada with your hubby Ashley or was it just you and the kids? Glad you had a fun time.

I hear you about the rocky marriage thing. My husband and I have had our share since Jayden was born...so probably 2 years now? We argue about the littlest things. He also gets offended over EVERYTHING even if I meant it lightheartedly. He's the first man I've came across who is so sensitive. 

This is also another reason why I am so indecisive when I think about having another kid. I mean, I would love another baby, but I dont want to add to the problem when I am fully aware there's something wrong with our marriage. Blehh whatever. Just want to take good care of myself and the kids at the moment, having another baby is far from my mind at this time.


----------



## AC1987

It was just me and the kids, for about 6 weeks, it was so therapeutic, and it really made me realize how much I belong there. I just hated having to leave.. :nope:

Just me the hubby just are having a horrible time with communication, I used to tell him EVERYTHING, but after being told too many times that he isn't listening, or when I realize I'm talking to a wall it seems I've just shut myself out..

Also our intimacy has reached a real low. I find myself not even wanting anything from him anymore.. it used to be I'd WANT stuff and he wouldn't, now its like I feel like I've given up. 
I think he senses it cause he was trying EVERYTHING to make me happy, he bought me flowers, chocolates and even gave me money which he hasn't given since before we were married. 
But its not helping me...
I'm not sure what I even want from life.
So yes at the moment having another baby is FAR from my mind.


----------



## AC1987

He decided he wanted to talk about it last night, only I really hate being talked down to, like it felt like I was getting a lecture from a father figure. :wacko: 
So I told him that I felt like our marriage had issues and he denies it :dohh: And then he apparently wrote me a letter saying that yes our marriage has had issues for a long time, but made it seem like its my fault because if I were to be happy then everything would be fine.
So I said fine I'll be happy. Even if I'm not I'm gonna fake it just so he'll get off my back :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats not good. My husband is the same at times. He's 8 years older than me, so he always act like he knows better. When we get in an argument though, I am usually the mean one, which is not a good thing, but I just feel like I'd rather be mean than to be hurt. 

Have you considered marriage counseling? I havent tried it personally but I know a friend who did it and it saved her marriage. In the past, she couldnt even stand looking at him.


----------



## sheeps24

Hey ladies! Sorry to but in the thread but I used to post on this thread 4 years ago when ttc number and I used to chat a lot to Patrice and a few others! Here I am 4 years later and ttc number 2!


----------



## AC1987

Hey sheeps!! :) I might remember you!

Patrice has kinda vanished from this thread, so has a lot of the ladies who used to post.


Lily, I thought about it.. but its kinda pricey so I'm hoping we can work things out. I know that there has been issues from the start, I just thought marriage would fix it. But its made it worse... it feels like we're on a slow decline..


----------



## AC1987

I hope you ladies don't mind me venting here! But I don't really have anywhere else to..

Anyways, so me the hubby have been trying to work through things. I just feel so emotionally dead inside. Like my walls are up when I am around him. So I started asking people around me for advice, my sisters couldn't really give any, I then asked my mom who just made me feel really horrible about myself. 
It just feels like I have been treated badly through this marriage (emotionally only!) and then as soon as I call it out, I come out looking like the bad guy and everyone pities my hubby while telling me I need to come to my senses :( 
Like I know I am the bad guy now because NOW out of the blue my hubby wants to make it work, even though the past 5 years hes been making it feel like he wants me to leave :nope: like he hated it when I was pregnant. And then always nitpicked everything I did.. 
But NOW hes trying his hardest to make me stay. I told him however I wasn't going anywhere... because I have no where to go :nope: and I don't think breaking up our marriage would be helpful to our kids or to both our parents. 
I mean I want to make this work, but I don't know how I'll ever go back to feeling about him how I did when I first married him..
I just want to be HAPPY. But no one else agrees that its an option for me. My hubby SAYS he wants me happy but then he'll be miserable without me. 


Sorry just needed to let that out!


----------



## ricschick

I think you need to tell him straight how he makes you feel and that he needs to change his ways if he wants you to stay! Maybe spend some time together without the children? Find what you feel in love with the first time xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley, 

Hope you are hubby are doing better. I agree with Claire, you need to have a nice talk with him, although nice talks doesnt necessarily mean anything if he's like my husband. With my husband, the changes are temporary and then it goes back to square one.

We disagree over everything and to be frank, I barely enjoy being around him. When he's at work, thats the only time I feel relaxed despite having to take care of kids on my own. This morning, I cried over the face that he said I developed my hobbies thanks to him. It makes me feel like he's taking credit for molding me into a better person I am today. No dude, its called growing up nothing to do with you. I married him before I turned 21, and I seriously was naive at the moment. Wasnt aware of the world around me. I did a lot of growing during the past 8 years and he thinks he influenced that. I swear to God, if there were a time machine I would go back and NOT get married at such a young age.

My mom used to be the same, always acting like he is a saint, but nowadays, she takes my side more. Which is not always nice because if I tell her too much its not good when we try to mend our relationship, she'll have a bad impression of him. So nowadays I just keep everything to myself.

Im really just waiting for the kids to grow up and go from there. We also only have one care, so even if I wanted to go somewhere I couldnt. I could come up with a master plan if I were dead set on leaving him, but its not gone that far yet. I guess I can turn a blind eye for now, but let me just say I feel like I wasted a precious 8 years of my youth on an undeserving guy.


----------



## AC1987

Things are getting messy. 

He is convinced that I am cheating on him :nope: he has asked me like 4 times if there is another guy.
And then he is now going through my drawers, he grabbed my phone off of me the other day, it scared me I wasn't expecting it :nope:

I'm just so stressed.


----------



## ricschick

im so sorry you both are going through hard times! I wish I had words of wisdom but I don't really but I do no that life is short and not to be wasted on people who do not deserve it!!:hugs:


----------



## AC1987

My family adore my hubby, and I really would hate to break up my family over something that isn't that big of an issue, like I know there are a lot worse things.

I just know my hubby and me have grown apart :(


----------



## ricschick

Maybe as I said just spend some time together. X


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry Ashley, that is the worst part growing apart.

I have a hard time dealing with my husband too. I have hard time referring to him as hubby as cant associate an endearing term for him.

Most of the days we either get into a big fight or if not, we always snap at each other when speaking, even when we're asking where's the butter. We can no longer talk to each other in a polite tone of voice but rather raise our voices. Its became a habit for both of us and I cant break it. I cant even imagine spending alone time with him. I feel the best part of the day for me is when he is at work. I would have no problem being a single mother since I wish him away so much, but like you I dont want to split up our family for kid's sake. My family is neutral towards him though, they would support me if I ever wanted to leave but I'm staying more for my kids.

As of right now, I am just trying to save as much money as I possibly can its nice to have money on the side because if I cant stand it one day at least I have some money to start over with.


----------



## AC1987

I just feel SO guilty cause it feels like it is mostly my feeling this way, he wants us to be together more than ever, and I feel like the most clingy he is the more it is pushing me away. Like lately he has been showering me with gifts which like 2+ years ago would have done the trick, now I have to fake being happy for his sake.
I know I sound quite ungrateful :nope: 

We don't fight though, I just internalize EVERYTHING which I know isn't very healthy but I don't know what else to do..

And I'd have like zero support from my family if I even wanted time away from him :nope: Its like I feel like he isn't even a friend anymore, before we were sort of friends before marriage, now its like he is the last person I confide in.. and it shouldn't be that way. :nope:


----------



## josephine3

hey ladies long time no speak! I got led here cos i feel pregnant again but not going to get so fooled this time after what happened with the pcos.. Im a few days from af. Getting weird dreams again and my cervix is really high, and im hungry all the time. Hot flushes too. Im so scared tho as just like u guys me and the oh are not doing good. At all. To the point where hes moved out and is now living in our caravan! We go and visit at the weekends and are still having family holidays in it but its been incredibly hard for us all. Soo yeah not the best time for a baby! We only dtd once with a condom but it was around my fertile time. Im probably reading into it cos iv been so irrationally broody lately!! Hope u all can sort the problems with ur partners i find it best to block it out and carry on regardless! Life is busy enuf!


----------



## AC1987

heeeyy Jo!

awww that sucks! 

It sucks for all of us having relationship issues :(

I really DON'T want to be pregnant, mostly for selfish reasons since it'll mean I won't get to see my family for like a year or so, and my DH never lets me travel or ANYTHING when I'm pregnant either.


----------



## josephine3

ashley are u on any contraceptives right now? I would so love an accident! Af was due today, no sign but bfn too. :( i just keep trawling bnb for stories of ladies who've gotten late bfps! I did some research and it seems like the absolute latest you should get a bfp is 19dpo. (unless ur a very rare case!) Going by when we dtd instead that makes it sunday. So i think if i am still testing bfn by sunday i will let it go and assume im not pregnant this time! Ahh so frustrating. I just turned 30 too i feel like time is running out!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hope everyone is doing better with their dh. Afm, everything's been quiet for the past few days at least. 

I also dont want to get pregnant atm, I still feel content with 2, especially now that they are at difficult ages. Zachary whines and whines, Jayden is the quieter one. I might get baby fever again next year, but I am not expecting to get pregnant at least for the next 5 months up to the end of next year. 

Josephine, if you wanted to get pregnant cant you just actively ttc? Is there something stopping you?


----------



## josephine3

Yes, the other half lol or the ex other half whatever he decides he is today!! Id have to convince him and the way things are right now i know iv got no chance. Plus i know rationally its totally not right to bring a new baby into the situation but ahhh i want one! So broody. I so hope i am. Iv forgotten how to do this, do i count 1dpo as the day of ov or the day after? I think i counted wrong and im only 13dpo today, due tomorrow.


----------



## hello_kitty

josephine yea 1dpo is day after o day.

I have no suggestions because im actually the opposite, when dh and get in a fight its a major turn off and i actually come to my senses and think "eww id rather not have another babies with him" lol. I only get a baby fever during our happier moments.


----------



## josephine3

i think its cos id like to have all my babies with the same dad to keep things more simple. Also i never go out to meet anyone else either so he will sort of have to do hahaha! So when we have bad times i get worried i'll never have any more children and get hyper broody. Still no af and bfn(ish) this morning :(


----------



## AC1987

wow how crazy things have gotten with us all!

I was really broody after I had Cassidy, like yes Rose was a mistake but I SO thought being pregnant would be the answer. Now I know better :haha:

I'm the same Lily, its like sex is the furthest from my mind! 
To be honest we haven't had sex in like over a year :wacko: 
The last time we kissed was over 2 years ago...

And no I'm not on anything since there really isn't a need to be :haha:

I know there are other guys, and it wouldn't be hard at all for finding someone else, well someone who would be ok with someone with kids :baby: HOWEVER, I know my whole family would disown me... so I can't really get out of my situation. 

At the moment I am just faking contentment for my hubby's sake, but in reality I am SO unhappy! I feel like I screwed up my life BIG time by marrying him, I didn't even KNOW him that well, and everyday I feel like I am waking up to a stranger :nope: he SAYS he loves me but his actions show otherwise. 
Like a couple weeks ago when he thought I was leaving he got all emotional telling me that he loves me and hes scared I'm gonna leave him, but then the next day he is SO angry.


----------



## josephine3

mine is like that ashley, lovely one day then moody and angry for no reason. We got into an argument one day cos he wanted to take georgias bread and butter off her cos its not 'healthy' (she had cucumber on it but ate it separate) and he ended up taking it off her and throwing it out the window!! You'd think he was 5 not 35 ffs. He gets so angry and shouts a lot. But then other days acts like everythings fine like he doesnt remember..
So anyway if these tests dont turn properly positive in the morning im going to scream at them till they do lol. I did one this evening and its the best one iv got yet i wish i could post it so i could get some opinions but my old phone wont let me! I swear i watched the dye hit it and make the line as it travelled down the strip then it vanished till the test cleared and now there is a very faint line but i dont think it has colour. Iv had 2 other with even fainter lines that i thought id made up till i saw this one! Im having some bad cramps too now as well as a ton of other symptoms, so frustrated!!


----------



## AC1987

Oh no! that's gotta get old! 
Well for your sake I hope you're pregnant!

Probably if I knew I was stuck down here with no chance to travel up north then probably I too would wanna be pregnant :haha: but since I know if I get pregnant it'll kill all my hopes of travelling I really DON'T want to be.

The hubby slept in another room last night, NO idea why :wacko: honestly he confuses me so much sometimes, he came home from work in SUCH a mood I don't know what his problem is. Then he started complaining to my sister about me. Thank goodness she tells me everything! He told her that I'm more unhappy than ever. Which isn't true because I have FINALLY stopped moping about Canada and I've actually been cheerful.


----------



## josephine3

still no bfp :nope: so depressing. If im not pregnant at least dont let me feel symptoms and have missing af dammit body!!!


----------



## AC1987

I can't believe NOW my dh wants for us to have another baby!! Like REALLY?! He flipped out the first couple times so what makes him think I want to even be pregnant again. :wacko:

I'm sorry you didn't get a bfp Jo... yes symptoms sucks!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry Jo, I hope you either get a bfp or af soon. I know how hard it is symptom spotting.

Ashley, is this his way of making sure you dont leave or to settle things? My stepdad played the same trick on my mom where whenever they had a problem in their marriage, he'd get her pregnant to make sure she doesnt leave him. Personally for me, I would never tolerate that if my husband did that just to pull my leg and to gain control over me. After all this, I promised myself that the next time I ttc I need to be fully willing and happy after all, its called trying to conceive, which means it takes two people, I cant imagine dragging or seducing him into the bedroom if I dont feel any love.

We havent dtd for at least 3 months or longer, and I am a happy woman I will NOT have sex if I am not feeling the love.


----------



## AC1987

Same with me! Like last time I remember us dtd was last year in Oct :wacko: And then we both weren't interested, or he'd try something if I was feeling AWFUL and its like I CAN'T be in the mood if I'm sick.

Now its like I just don't want sex with him :nope: I don't want it period at the moment. I feel like I could go the rest of my life without it :haha: but maybe me and my dh just aren't sexually compatible. 

I feel at times my DH is really controlling but no one else sees it.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
Sorry I've not posted, I've been reading all the messages though and up to date.
I'm so sorry you ladies have been having hard times with your oh's. I hope it gets better for you, whatever you want to happen.
We have been ttc since May, I had the coil removed and been trying since. I've downloaded the Ovia app which is pretty accurate and was due on today, but no sign at all. It's the longest between my last period since we've been trying. I'm really keeping my fingers crossed this is it for us. It's our 10 year anniversary this month, so if af doesn't come tomorrow I'll get a test to do Sunday morning. If it's a bfp, I'll give it to him on Sunday with an anniversary card.
Please keep everything crossed.
Darcy is doing so well, can't believe she will be 4 in December, she is such a good kid, so polite and just a dream. Such a beautiful soul too.
Anyway, keep in touch. 
Lots of love xx


----------



## josephine3

aww hope u get ur bfp too blondie! Nice to hear from you!
Ashley he just came out and randomly announced he wants another one?! Wish mine would come around to the idea! Im at the caravan with him tomorrow so cant test probly a good thing they're driving me mad! Still cant stop thinking about that faint line but surely it should have got darker by now. :shrug:


----------



## Blondiejay

Hey! 
Great to be back, I hope you get a bfp, maybe give it a couple more days?
I've recently been diagnosed with an under active thyroid (it used to be over active). I'm now on medication for it, the doctors just need to monitor it. 
I've had a ct scan recently on my head as I have been experiencing neuralgia type pains in my head for the last few years. I had a bad episode in January which lasted 11 days of exruciating pain all day/night. The doctors still aren't sure what's causing it and need to investigate further! 
Scary stuff but I feel healthy enough!
I've also become a vegan since April this year, I had been vegatarian for a year before that. I've never felt and looked healthier, despite what's going on with my thyroid and head!!


----------



## Blondiejay

I couldn't wait any longer and bought the test this morning...I got a bfp!!!!!!!!!!! It says 1-2 weeks, so happy!
I sat my oh down with Darcy and did a little speech how we had been together for 10 years this week and I wanted to celebrate the moment with him, Darcy...I pulled out the test and said "and the new addition", we both cuddled and cried! 
Can't believe it.


----------



## AC1987

Heeyy Blondie! I remember you!! :D And congratulations!!! :D


Jo, yea just out of the blue it started with me asking for a cat and listing out all the reasons it would be a good idea to get one :haha: and then he says "I actually think we need to have a baby" and I'm like "no not ready for that yet" Because it wouldn't be right to get pregnant while we are having so many marriage issues.


----------



## ricschick

ahh congrats!!! so happy for you!!! mr and dh are considering having 1 more baby! im due to start my pill again tomorrow after my 7 day break so will see if he says to take it or not!!!! eek!


----------



## ricschick

AC1987 said:


> Heeyy Blondie! I remember you!! :D And congratulations!!! :D
> 
> 
> Jo, yea just out of the blue it started with me asking for a cat and listing out all the reasons it would be a good idea to get one :haha: and then he says "I actually think we need to have a baby" and I'm like "no not ready for that yet" Because it wouldn't be right to get pregnant while we are having so many marriage issues.


Have you maybe considered counciling or do you think your done with it? I agree with you bringing a baby in wouldn't be good for you.

jo I hope you get your bfp!!! :happydance:


----------



## AC1987

Well we are talking it out... I know I'm not being 100% honest with him, but I really don't want to break his heart or to cause my family to be angry at me. I just figured I'd take this year to just think about life and things. So I'll keep the peace with him.

We started talking last night, it just is hard cause he is SO business sounding like he has zero emotions... I dunno I just figured if it was ME in his shoes I'd be a mess. 
Anyways he brought up intimacy, he says he documents when we do stuff :wacko: and then he said that he found he felt the feelings for me go in 2012, so I KNOW now I'm not crazy that YES he did lose interest in me these past 5 years!!! And then he said that he figured all the times I didn't want sex was because they were excuses, and I'm like NO if I say I have my period I have my period. He then thought that because I have pain during sex that it was an excuse... but I went as far as going for treatment for it.. so I don't know why he'd think I'd make that up :nope:

There is a part of me that just wants to run away from life... but I know that would be foolish, since I tried that once.


----------



## ricschick

you only get 1 life! and that life is so short to stay in a loveless marriage, so is he saying he no longer loves you?


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Blondie! How exciting! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!

Ashley - I agree with Claire, you've only got 1 life, why spend it being so unhappy unless there's still some love alive and you want to make it work. You need to live for yourself and not others, I cant wrap my head around the idea that you parents would choose to disown you if you sought happiness somewhere else. My mom loves my husband, but if I came forward and told her there's a problem in my marriage, she would give me 100% support. Thats what parents are for.

I know everyone's situation is different, but have you considered working and saving up some money? I have worked on and off since I got pregnant with Jayden, but wasnt really serious about earning extra income. This is my second month working an actual schedule again, and I love having the extra income to set aside should something bad happen in my marriage and I want to escape. I really did feel powerless when I wasnt working as much and had to rely on my husband for everything, should I move on would I say "hey, im leaving you, give me some money so I can settle down"?


----------



## AC1987

I don't really have a way to make money, because I have no one to watch my kids. And daycare is too expensive...

I know I only have one life, but I really don't know right now if I'm just being crazy that I wish I could get out of my marriage. Like I feel like there isn't really a legit reason to get out... I mean yes I am unhappy and I feel no attraction whatsoever to my hubby.. but I don't feel that would justify me leaving. 

About him loving me... these past 5 years I actually haven't felt loved, especially after I got pregnant with Cassidy. And that is around the time when he lost feelings for me. 
Last month when this first got brought up he was all telling me he didn't want me leaving, and he was so emotional.. 
Like I know he is TRYING to make me happy now. But I just can't help feel that its too late :nope:


----------



## josephine3

Iv literally been replying to this thread for days but it keeps disappearing!! Im gonna do it in short bursts this time just in case. First off, ricschick ur baby crazy hehe!! :haha: how are u even ready for another yet??! I can talk tho id love another one!


----------



## josephine3

ashley why would your family be upset with u i dont get it? I think that u have 2 very good reasons to leave if ur not attracted to him anymore and are unhappy. But again im one to talk even tho we have separated its so hard to make the final leap. I feel lucky that here in the uk we have the good ol benefits system, so i can survive on my own reasonably well without having my own income. Thats only till Jamie turns 5 tho so i need to make a plan fast if we are splitting permanently. This is why i feel so stuck in limbo with him cos time is ticking by to carve out a new life for myself if it turns out i cant rely on him as much as i thought...


----------



## josephine3

plus we even get 15 hrs free daycare which jamie starts next week im only using 6 of the hours tho. Im so scared to leave him hes only 2 and a bit..but he keeps telling me he wants to go and he gets upset every day we drop georgia off at school cos he wants to stay!
So even tho im on benefits i feel quite independent. Plus he had and still has a problem with gambling so i never felt financially secure anyway. Now im 30 i definiterly feel the clock ticking biologically and on sorting my shit out lol. Iv never really worried about having or not having money but now at 30 with 0 savings im starting to worry!


----------



## ricschick

josephine3 said:


> Iv literally been replying to this thread for days but it keeps disappearing!! Im gonna do it in short bursts this time just in case. First off, ricschick ur baby crazy hehe!! :haha: how are u even ready for another yet??! I can talk tho id love another one!

lol I really did think we were done now im not so sure!? im still not 100% sure tho :wacko: but I don't want to regret not having another as im nearly 33 now so this is now or never.


----------



## josephine3

ahh see like me lol this turning 30 business sucks!


----------



## AC1987

Hi Ladies!!

I turn 30 in Feb.. it must be turning 30 that causes us to go crazy :winkwink:

Again the hubby has told me he is ready for another baby. But I myself for once DON'T feel. Which feels weird because before I was DYING to be... now I finally feel content. I think it took me 3 years to finally feel myself after having Rose. 

If I split with my hubby I'd be stuck, first my kids are American and I'm Canadian... and I don't get any benefits of any sort while being here. 
I can't even bring my kids to Canada unless I had someone to sponsor them.


----------



## ricschick

AC that really sucks!! have you spent anytime just the two of you?

well we have spoken about no6 and think it would change things too much at the moment ie the car and caravan so have decided not too:cry: which im ok with I just love the whole pregnant thing so will miss that, but I did come off the pill as in after my 7 day break I didn't start taking them again so which meant I missed 5 pills(have started again) but we did dtd Sunday so according to Fertilty friend im in my fertile days and could ovulate on Wednesday! what are the chances now of a whoopsie?:dohh:


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies, sad news I'm afraid.
I started cramping yesterday and bleeding through to today, I went to hospital where they confirmed I had a mc. Absolutely devastated but trying to be positive x


----------



## hello_kitty

Blondiejay said:


> Hi ladies, sad news I'm afraid.
> I started cramping yesterday and bleeding through to today, I went to hospital where they confirmed I had a mc. Absolutely devastated but trying to be positive x

:cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::hugs: Im so sorry Blondiejay. I had a mc once and know how devastating it is. Stay strong! Sending hugs your way!


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks hello_kitty. 

I just feel so incredibly sad, I know we only found out just over a week ago, but it's still so horrible. So gutted. :cry:


----------



## AC1987

Oh no! I'm so sorry! :nope: I had one before, its terrible. You get your hopes all high, just an awful feeling!


----------



## ricschick

im so sorry blondie!!!:hugs:


----------



## AC1987

I feel so frustrated with life right now. :nope:

I honestly feel like all I ever do is countdown until I can be back in Canada. Being homesick sucks.


----------



## ricschick

why don't you go to canada with the girls for a break away? x


----------



## AC1987

I would if I could, but I can't afford it, my next trip there is the last weekend of January, for a couple weeks. And then I won't be able to go again until summer next year.


----------



## AC1987

Things are so up and down with my Dh, I honestly don't know what to expect from him :nope: he goes from being happy where I think ok good we can get through this, to being SO miserable and mad at me that I'm so confused.. 
This is TMI but last night I woke up to my DH masturbating beside me! I was almost asleep and I think he thought I was, or he was trying to get my attention. But it weirded me out! Like he has NEVER done that in front of me. 
I always figured he did when he was by himself but found it strange that he'd do it while he thought I was sleeping.


----------



## ricschick

yeah I think that would weird me out too!! I really feel for you that your having to go through this!:hugs:

I think you need to talk to him!!


----------



## AC1987

I've been a little more open to my mom about things, she asked me if I think he is bi-polar. And I honestly don't know. :wacko: I mean he has always been moody, but I don't really want to give him a label. 

Latest he has told me he wants to quit his job and wants to move, but he wont say where. And I've asked him but he won't respond. I just don't think its a good idea just yet to.


----------



## AC1987

Gah! life is so stressful lately! My hubby is annoying me more than ever!! Its like he can't just let me BE!! He just whines at me that I love anything else more than him. 
And then I was venting to my mom, and she first lectures me that I'm not treating him nicely *sigh* and then tells me that I need to treat him like a toddler and then my marriage will be better. But I don't want to be married to a toddler :nope:


----------



## hello_kitty

AC1987 said:


> Gah! life is so stressful lately! My hubby is annoying me more than ever!! Its like he can't just let me BE!! He just whines at me that I love anything else more than him.
> And then I was venting to my mom, and she first lectures me that I'm not treating him nicely *sigh* and then tells me that I need to treat him like a toddler and then my marriage will be better. But I don't want to be married to a toddler :nope:

Thats an interesting suggestion. I wouldnt want to be married to a toddler either. What does she mean by that? She wants you to pamper him and tend to him every minute or set boundaries and discipline? It could go either way when dealing with a toddler.


----------



## ricschick

your mum needs to look at her priorities and that is you! it seems to me she wants you to put on a front and muddle through but again life is too short! he needs to think about what you need!


----------



## AC1987

She just tells me that I need to praise his every effort, like if he sets the table to tell him he did a wonderful job at it :wacko: or if he bakes something it flops I have to compliment it and eat it. Even though I can't eat anything he makes since its barely edible!

I'm just frustrated. I guess part of it is my own fault cause I hid all my problems from everyone for the last 5 years or 7 years for how long I've known him for. 

I'm just really hoping this next year brings some clarity on what to do!


----------



## ricschick

you need to do whats best for you hun x


----------



## AC1987

It just seems so complicated. Things are so stressful as it is, its like we're civil with eachother but there is so much tension in the air. :nope: And I'm just nervous around him, like I don't know his personality from one minute to the next.


----------



## AC1987

I wish I could resolve the stupidness that's happening with my dh and me...I'm finding myself wanting another baby, and I know he is dying for sex, I just find myself NOT wanting sex like I'm so turned off at the moment. :nope: Now I'm just wondering if I just need a year to think about what I want, or will I still be as confused as before. :wacko:

I hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - I really think you should sort this out with your husband before wanting another baby. Do you still love him? The feelings are probably still there, if you want another baby with him, i cant imagine wanting a baby with someone you dont love. I want a baby too but wont be having another one unless our relationship is stable at least for half a year and im actually happy. Otherwise, i guess these 2 are enough. I dont want to be a single mom of 3 if we split.


----------



## AC1987

That's the horrible thing... I don't want another baby with him. :dohh: and I feel so guilty for saying so.. I just don't love him anymore, and I don't know if I ever will. :nope: 
The only good thing I have to report is that he has stopped whining at me. 
I've thought some things through and I think the only thing I can do right now is stay.
First I have no support from my family if I even separated, like I have no where to go. And also since my hubby is American so are my kids and I honestly can't risk them being taken off of me :nope: I can't imagine life without them. He also is the one who makes money so if anything would happen the kids would automatically be his. 
So that's it, I'm stuck at the moment.


----------



## hello_kitty

OMG I can totally relate Ashley! I want another baby, but not with him! I thought I was the crazy one, but someone else finally said it. I'm going to sound very horrible, but in one of my darkest fantasies, I really wish some guy would come along sweep me off my feet, and can accept my 2 kids as well lol. I dont need a guy to be another dad to my kids, but I dont want someone who would few them as baggage either...its unlikely to happen, so some days I seriously feel like being a single mom. I need to hurry up and gain my body back so I have more self esteem. When I see new babies, I get so upset because I truly cant wait to have another baby but I cant imagine having it WITH HIM. Its so frustrating.

Sometimes its hard being in the same room as him. Its so easy for us to fight. We havent had sex going on 6 months but I'm happy about it. I dont know...I guess I'm just taking it one day at a time. 

Can you apply for citizenship? Half of your problems will be solved by getting one. The other half is earning money. There are some work at home jobs that you could look into. I work from home so I set my own hours, I work when the kids are sleeping. I'm able to contribute to family expenses each month and still have a couple hundred to spend or set aside.


----------



## hello_kitty

Sil just had a baby yesterday. She lives overseas. Dh wants me to go gift shopping for her kids including her toddler. 

Im pissed off because he wouldnt do it himself and i really want a baby and hes making me go buy newborn clothes.


----------



## AC1987

:dohh: I think I share the same fantasy! 

Sometimes its so easy for me to picture a better life, with another guy who I actually LOVE and who loves me. 
I just feel like the married life I live isn't at all what I wanted or pictured married life to be. 

I mean I am thankful for my kids I know they were meant to be, I'd never wish them away, I just feel like what I am going through may just be a chapter in my life and just MAYBE life will get better.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies! Hope ur all well! Its that time of the month again where i convince myself i might be pregnant despite only having protected sex a few times lol. I can so relate to you ladies right now especially about never knowing what mood the oh will be in. Wanting another really badly too right now despite what would be terrible timing relationship wise. That aside, take a look at these pics for me? I see a line here but not sure about colour
 



Attached Files:







Untouched.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4









Contrast up1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## josephine3

Damn doesnt look as good on the post


----------



## AC1987

Hey Jo!

I kinda see colour but I could be wrong... my eyes aren't that amazing hahaha



As for myself sometimes I want a baby so badly... but seeing as how I so do NOT want sex with my dh I don't see that happening.


----------



## hello_kitty

I see some color as well Jo. Have you tested again and good a better result?

Same here Ashley, even when we are not fighting I still dont want to have sex with him. The only relationship we have atm is a civil one and I cant imagine being passionate. I raise the same question as well, if I dont want to have sex how in the world am I going to have another baby? At the same time though, it might be a good idea afterall because its not fair for the baby to be born into this. I mean, whats the purpose of another baby anyway? Isnt it supposed to be a product of love between the two, and when its not there...I just find it meaningless.


----------



## josephine3

Thanx guys, iv done a whole barrage of tests since then, most with squinty lines but none i can call bfp. Heres the best one.
 



Attached Files:







20161210_075304.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hello_kitty

josephine3 said:


> Thanx guys, iv done a whole barrage of tests since then, most with squinty lines but none i can call bfp. Heres the best one.

I dont see anything on this one.


----------



## josephine3

Well after this test today with a pretty convinving line irl i got af :nope:
 



Attached Files:







20161211_112336.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AC1987

aww I'm sorry Jo!! It sucks when you wanna see a line but don't!!

I feel the same way Lily... I don't know what is happening. I wish I could go back to feeling madly in love with my dh where I could overlook all the bad qualities.. 
I mean yes there were awful times before marriage but I was so gung ho on marrying him and so in love that I didn't care, and I thought of marriage meaning happily ever after. I just wish I had someone tell me I was making a mistake before I got married.
Lately there is even problems with how we raise our kids, we both grew up with different views, and I always just assumed he'd go with the way I was raised only he has very different views, and its hard to explain to the kids why daddy says one thing and mama says another.. :nope:


----------



## josephine3

Oh we get that too just on silly things i say one way he wants to do it another!


----------



## ricschick

Hi guys:winkwink:

so sorry you guys are going through this right now! it seems to me if your unhappy and not inlove then you need to work out where you go from there, ac have you spoken to anyone about your rights? and lily do you see you guys sorting it maybe counciling? but if you don't life is too short to be in a loveless relationship and the children are better off with happy separate parents rather than miserable parents together.

jo is hubby still living in the caravan? are you ttc? I couldn't see pics properly as it wouldn't zoom in when I clicked on it.

we are going to ttc in January!:happydance: last baby as dh will be getting the snip after this one.

everyone ready for Christmas?:xmas6::xmas7::xmas9::xmas21:


----------



## AC1987

Aww that's great rics!! :D 

yes ready for Christmas! Can't wait to see the kids faces as they open their gifts :)


I'm not entirely sure what my rights are, like I don't want to do anything that would risk me not getting my kids. And seeing how scary he got when he thought there was another man I don't think that'd be an option to go either. 

Sometimes it feels like everyone has a better marriage than me. :nope:


----------



## josephine3

Hey rics thats great cant wait to see ur next bfp! No we are not ttc im just crazy lol. The pcos gives me terrible pregnancy symptoms right before af its messing with my mind! Yes hes still in the caravan tho stops over often. Mostly it has helped our relationship altho things still arent great they're not quite as bad! We're not married btw he doesnt 'believe' in it


----------



## josephine3

And whilst i kno its not ideal circumstances to bring a baby into (when is it ever?) I just dont think i could cope with how complex life would get if i was to go off and have a baby with someone else!! I kno hed always be a dad to our children too which isnt a guarantee id get with somone new. Plus im 30 now so to meet someone and get to a point where we're ready to ttc within 5 yrs is pushing it a bit! 
Realistically he wont even consider another until jamies at school so that gives us a couple of years to try and make things better!


----------



## ricschick

AC1987 said:


> Aww that's great rics!! :D
> 
> yes ready for Christmas! Can't wait to see the kids faces as they open their gifts :)
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what my rights are, like I don't want to do anything that would risk me not getting my kids. And seeing how scary he got when he thought there was another man I don't think that'd be an option to go either.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like everyone has a better marriage than me. :nope:

that's why I think finding out where you stand will atleast give you the knowledge! I don't see why anyone would take your children for leaving your marriage. x


----------



## ricschick

jo your not the only crazy one lol I often think I might be pregnant and im still on the pill lol!


----------



## hello_kitty

imo, if a couple bickers over trivial matters and they can get over it within an hour, its not really an issue, almost all couples are like this. On the other hand, if it gets to the point where both or at least 1 person is miserable every single day, and start to regret being with that person in the first place, thats a much bigger issue, and bringing a baby into this mess is not fair. This is where I stand right now, and although I definitely feel like I want more kids at some point, I have to try and prevent myself from doing something I would regret during spur of the moment. This is a human being we're talking about. I hate to have a child, and then during our worst moments feel like my new child is a mistake that I knowingly brought into this. At least with Zach and Jayden they were conceived before we started having problems.

Sometimes, I imagine that I would be happier as a single mom. Yes, it will be harder, and there will be a financial strain but I know he wouldnt abandon his children and will help provide for them. I just dont want to split the family up. I'm just so tired of him as a person. Like he doesnt go to bed until 5 am and then get cranky the next day and put it out on us or at least me. He always snaps at me if he didnt get enough sleep and thats all his damn fault because he chose to stay up and watch tv. He wants to go back to visit his family as a family and I am so not looking forward to it, I mean I cant even deal with him, how in the world am I gonna deal with his family?


----------



## josephine3

Dont worry lily he wont let us ttc now anyway, and i totally see ur point i kno im being selfish wanting another its just such a strong urge to ignore!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Jo - It is totally up to you hun. I was mostly referring to myself. Maybe your guys's relationship is better off than ours. I dont even know where we stand at the moment, he acts like nothing is wrong but I'm just so unhappy and I if I bring it up it always ends in an argument. He owns a business so I know he is overworked, but I just feel upset when he is cranky all the time. I know he cant help it, but when he's cranky it rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## josephine3

I just dont want to get too old for more and regret it. It would be hard to regret having a baby cos ud have another beautiful child!


----------



## hello_kitty

I get where youre coming from. I just turned 27, so i will probably feel the same way in a few years. However, i did want my kids close in age though. Preferably with a 2 year gap max but Jaydens almost 2.5 and we're not ttc so didnt end up like i planned, and as each day passes by i feel frustrated. I dont want a massive age gap but dh doesnt seem bothered by it.


----------



## josephine3

I actually wudnt mind a bigger age gap between 2 and 3 but only as big as time allows!


----------



## AC1987

I have that strong urge to be pregnant again too! So I get where you're coming from Jo! However I also get where Lily is coming from, I just can't stand being with my dh at the moment.
Take this weekend for example we were at my in laws for a Christmas get together and he spent the entire time ignoring everyone just on his laptop. And everyone kept looking at ME as if it was my fault. 
And I already feel like a single parent he does nothing to help me, like yes he pays bills, but that is it. :nope:

Rics... I could try to look into it.


----------



## josephine3

Merry christmas ladies!xxx


----------



## josephine3

Mery christmas girls have a great time with ur lil ones!


----------



## AC1987

I hope everyone had a great holiday!! :)


----------



## skyraaa

Hello ladies I'm back!!! Hi Ashley and lilly :) right so I'm pregnant again wasn't ment to happen eeeek was on the pill still breastfeeding amaya she's 20months now and not had a period!!! So don't really understand how it happened or how far along I am!!


----------



## josephine3

Hey hayley u found us! Yay! When did u find out? Did u try a digi with the weeks on?


----------



## ricschick

skyraaa said:


> Hello ladies I'm back!!! Hi Ashley and lilly :) right so I'm pregnant again wasn't ment to happen eeeek was on the pill still breastfeeding amaya she's 20months now and not had a period!!! So don't really understand how it happened or how far along I am!!

congratulations! was clearly meant to be then!:happydance:

happy new year everyone! how was your Christmases?

so its January and ive taken my last pill so we shall see what happens!:winkwink:


----------



## josephine3

Woo hoo rics! We'll see u on telly soon dunno if u get it theres a programme called '19kids and counting' haha xx good luck!! I just missed out on all the poas fun last time around as we conceived the first time we ntnp! So while hes making me wtt i wanna have my fun lol


----------



## josephine3

Might post them here as well for ashley - who actually called my first ever bfp before i did!!
 



Attached Files:







2017-01-03 14.01.40.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3









2017-01-03 13.53.40.jpg
File size: 110.1 KB
Views: 5









2017-01-03 10.07.40.jpg
File size: 62.6 KB
Views: 3









20170103_095538.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Hey hayley u found us! Yay! When did u find out? Did u try a digi with the weeks on?

Because they only go up to 3 weeks plus so not really gonna tell me anything other then being over 5 weeks and I know that already think I'm around 8-9weeks :)


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Might post them here as well for ashley - who actually called my first ever bfp before i did!!

I'm seeing a faint line on the test marked but not sure it's in the right place x


----------



## skyraaa

ricschick said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I'm back!!! Hi Ashley and lilly :) right so I'm pregnant again wasn't ment to happen eeeek was on the pill still breastfeeding amaya she's 20months now and not had a period!!! So don't really understand how it happened or how far along I am!!
> 
> congratulations! was clearly meant to be then!:happydance:
> 
> happy new year everyone! how was your Christmases?
> 
> so its January and ive taken my last pill so we shall see what happens!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Hi :) haha yeah ment to be but I really was done with the 3 iv got lol iv got alot of catching up to do on this thread lol.


----------



## josephine3

Well basically everyone except rics is having relationship traumas! Hayley wow didnt kno ud had number 3 already! Catching up with rics haha x


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Well basically everyone except rics is having relationship traumas! Hayley wow didnt kno ud had number 3 already! Catching up with rics haha x

Haha yep got summer 8 Lyla 4 and amaya 20 months :)) threes a good number u shud defo hav another x how many do u have Rics?


----------



## ricschick

we have 5! ttc no 6 which will be our last as hubby will be getting the snip!:winkwink: so it wont be 6 kids and counting jo lol! 

have you gone to the docs to see if they will give you an early scan? see how far along you are? x


----------



## skyraaa

ricschick said:


> we have 5! ttc no 6 which will be our last as hubby will be getting the snip!:winkwink: so it wont be 6 kids and counting jo lol!
> 
> have you gone to the docs to see if they will give you an early scan? see how far along you are? x

Wow that's alot of kids don't think I'd cope lol iv booked in with mw first apt is the 12th then spose will go from there hopefully get a early scan x


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Hayley! Definitely meant to be if you took all the control measures and it still happened! 

The relationship between my husband and I is better. We havent had any of those bigger fights in awhile. We still do bicker, and yes at times I do hate him, but for the most part its manageable. Usually it doesnt last more than an hour before he comes and apologize. We may try for another baby sometime this year, if we dont have any huge arguments. Probably closer to August, giving us more time to see how it goes.


----------



## josephine3

Todays tests!
 



Attached Files:







2017-01-05 00.46.15.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5









2017-01-04 23.58.05.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3









20170104_132854.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4









20170104_133019.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hello_kitty

I dont see anything Jo.


----------



## AC1987

Omg welcome back Hayley!! And wow congrats on number 4 :D


Jo, I'm sorry but I can't see a line. :wacko:

Lily, that's great things are better for you!

As for me... things are worse, my DH now doesn't want to sleep with me, and is still accusing me of having an affair. :dohh: so he's moved into the spare room. And then now is also whining about how much sex is important to him.... like I don't know HOW he thinks that is gonna make me want sex with him, If anything its pushing me away further. 
I think he wants me to come begging and apologizing to him. But that will NOT happen. I'm not playing any more games.


----------



## josephine3

Oh wow do u really not?! Im totally seeing it irl but now im wondering if im just crazy if u guys cant!


----------



## ricschick

AC1987 said:


> Omg welcome back Hayley!! And wow congrats on number 4 :D
> 
> 
> Jo, I'm sorry but I can't see a line. :wacko:
> 
> Lily, that's great things are better for you!
> 
> As for me... things are worse, my DH now doesn't want to sleep with me, and is still accusing me of having an affair. :dohh: so he's moved into the spare room. And then now is also whining about how much sex is important to him.... like I don't know HOW he thinks that is gonna make me want sex with him, If anything its pushing me away further.
> I think he wants me to come begging and apologizing to him. But that will NOT happen. I'm not playing any more games.

im so sorry your going through this but something really does have to change, the atmosphere in your house must be very tense and children are very good a sensing things :cry: maybe ask him to move out for a while? :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

josephine3 said:


> Oh wow do u really not?! Im totally seeing it irl but now im wondering if im just crazy if u guys cant!

I can see faint lines on my phone, the pictures wont enlarge on my computer for some reason, very annoying!:shrug:
how many dpo are you? x


----------



## josephine3

10 dpo (roughly) we only dtd on xmas eve and im counting ov as tuesday so thats pretty slim odds but considering we used condoms too it'd be a miracle! I really am seeing something my end on so many tests but i just dont trust myself!!


----------



## skyraaa

How u feeling now jose? Do u hav any more symptoms? Hope u r pregnant u can join me :) x


----------



## josephine3

My main symptom has been no symptoms lol. I get a lot of pain after ov and all sorts of weird twinges and popping feelings due to pcos which has led me to think i was preg before but i have no pain at all this month. I have a very hot face and positive opks since cd17!!


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> My main symptom has been no symptoms lol. I get a lot of pain after ov and all sorts of weird twinges and popping feelings due to pcos which has led me to think i was preg before but i have no pain at all this month. I have a very hot face and positive opks since cd17!!

Tbh like u said if u were preg this month it wud b amazing as u used condoms lol, I'm thinking u need to sit OH down and tell him how u feel try talking him around to trying for another or maybe put it more gently go for let's not try not prevent see what happens obviously u will make sure u dtd around ov ;) gl hunx


----------



## ricschick

jo how does dh feel about another baby?


----------



## josephine3

Terrible! As u kno we're not in the best place right now as a couple let alone to have a new baby hes dead against it! I would love one but kno its not sensible to right now. I am really thinking i could be still tho. But im probly wrong its just.. some of theae tests really do have lines lol


----------



## josephine3

Im not telling him until i have a line i kno for sure he will see!


----------



## AC1987

Rics, I can't bring myself to ask him to move out, because I feel like he hasn't really done anything to deserve that. :nope: 
Anyways he has decided to again come back to our bedroom, no idea why.
Yes my oldest is now asking me questions that I can't answer, like she asked me "Does Daddy even love you?" "Does Daddy love me?" "Why do you and Daddy not hold hands like other people?" "Did you and daddy ever kiss?" and I can't answer.... like I know she is sensing things. 

You wouldn't believe it but my dh asked me AGAIN if I wouldn't mind being pregnant... :dohh: Part of me as terrible as it sounds feels like saying FINE and then banning sex through the whole pregnancy. But its like if he treats me badly again through pregnancy I don't know if I can handle that again.

Also I'm now stressed out about my family, my dad called me yesterday asking if I can come up to Canada early to look after my mom. :nope:


----------



## skyraaa

Awww Ashley it sounds awful men just don't bloody think most of the time :( u gotta do what's best for u but another baby!! What is he thinking??? If u not getting on well now another baby ain't gonna make it any better will just bring more stress, think the best thing to do is sit him down and tell him how u feel tell him u can't carry on like this, I feel for u hun :(


----------



## josephine3

Hey ashley sounds like we're in a similar situation again with the ohs. Its awful i kno all i can say is i hope things improve!


----------



## AC1987

I know it need to improve but I don't know how... like I feel zero attraction to him right now. So a part of me feels super guilty... like how do you tell someone you no longer love them?? 
I feel like me and him barely gets along now, I mean we can be civil but that is IT. 
And yea I feel like a baby right now would be terrible. He was such a jerk during my last pregnancy... 
Even now, he keeps claiming he "loves me" through letters but to my face he can't say anything positive! And his actions show otherwise too...
But its hard when I have no support from my family :nope:


----------



## ricschick

ac do you want to make the marriage work? or do you think your done? maybe try marriage counciling? xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Turn of events - I am in the 2 ww (sigh).


----------



## skyraaa

hello_kitty said:


> Turn of events - I am in the 2 ww (sigh).

Woops I take it that wasn't ment to happen!! U can join me if u are lol Hope u get the out come u want.


----------



## josephine3

Ooh lily he must have been in a good mood?! Are u using any contraception?


----------



## josephine3

Ashley i know what u mean about the actions not matching the words too! Do u get any welfare or benefits if u split? I feel lucky in the uk to be able to be financially single if i need to be and keep a roof over our heads!


----------



## hello_kitty

It was more me being in a good mood. I usually push him away but dont know what got into me this morning. Im not using any contraceptives. Its been at least half a year since we last dtd. We both agreed its not good timing, not because of our relationship but we have other plans until october. Im even considering taking plan B, but i will think about it overnight.


----------



## ricschick

lily where are you in your cycle? x


----------



## hello_kitty

My cycles are wacky claire. If i were to average it out, i have a 34 day cycle and today i am cd 22.


----------



## sheeps24

Hi ladies! I started posting on here when the thread was started so have just been reading through old posts!

Josephine! I didn't realise until now that we both used to talk on here back in 2012!

I was reading my old posts from TTC #1 and getting my bfp!

Now TTC #2! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies!!
I hope you're all well, sorry to hear some of you are having problems with your OH's.
So I have news....I'm pregnant!!!! We had our first scan yesterday and baby is measuring as it should. 
I'm currently 13 weeks and due on the 25th July. We told Darcy last night and she is very excited about being a big sister!!!
X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0187.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ricschick

Congrats blondie!! Xx


----------



## josephine3

Hey blondie congrats! I forget your name sorry hope u are all well were u trying?


----------



## AC1987

Congrats to everyone trying or who is currently pregnant!! :)

So I have a plan in mind, if my marriage makes it through this year to fall then I will give my DH the ok to ttc, but if we are still having problems it'll have to wait of course, because I know pregnancy or sex will not fix our marriage.


----------



## josephine3

Amazing pic for 13 weeks btw blondie!


----------



## josephine3

Good plan ashley! X


----------



## josephine3

Why does he want to ttc if things are so bad between u?


----------



## skyraaa

Congratulations blondie lovely pic can't wait for my scan!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Thank you everyone!! (My names Susi).

When we were having the scan we said that it was so clear, the lady said technology had advanced since we had Darcy's scan (5 years ago!). Even still though, it's so detailed isn't it, we could see all of the babies fingers and toes. 

We had been trying, we had one that didn't stick at about 5/6 weeks back in the summer, but about 2/3 months later became pregnant with this one again.

Soooo happy!! X


----------



## josephine3

Ahh thats lovely. Sorry to hear about your liss. Susi of course! Im still trying to convince the oh but even then its a wtt situation. I still have pregnancy paranoia after my weird af. Very light with no pain when usually its the exact opposite!


----------



## skyraaa

sheeps24 said:


> Hi ladies! I started posting on here when the thread was started so have just been reading through old posts!
> 
> Josephine! I didn't realise until now that we both used to talk on here back in 2012!
> 
> I was reading my old posts from TTC #1 and getting my bfp!
> 
> Now TTC #2!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Haha sheep's I did that as well went back to when I got my bfp with Lyla :) and the stuff we used to talk about on here is sooooooooo funny hope u r well :)


----------



## ricschick

my heads all in a spin this morning! 1 day I want a baby and the next im having douts, I keep thinking do I want to start again? ould it be nice to be able to lose some weight and have a bit of me time once joanie starts nursery in sept? how will it affect things like the car and and the caravan?? but then I get a twinge in my heart and think oh I want one! but what do I go with my head or my heart!:nope:


----------



## skyraaa

ricschick said:


> my heads all in a spin this morning! 1 day I want a baby and the next im having douts, I keep thinking do I want to start again? ould it be nice to be able to lose some weight and have a bit of me time once joanie starts nursery in sept? how will it affect things like the car and and the caravan?? but then I get a twinge in my heart and think oh I want one! but what do I go with my head or my heart!:nope:

It's so hard but would u regret not having another? What does ur partner want? I get what u mean ur basically reseting the clock again defo have a good think :)


----------



## AC1987

Jo, my DH seems to think that sex or me being pregnant would fix all our marriage problems. 

Part of me feels super guilty, he wanted to come to my birthday party up in Canada and I kinda told him not to, but then I felt bad, but I know if he was there I wouldn't be able to be myself, and then it wouldn't be fun. I'm tired of being so up-tight.


----------



## josephine3

Just get a bigger caravan rics :haha: we love ours!


----------



## ricschick

josephine3 said:


> Just get a bigger caravan rics :haha: we love ours!

Lol we have just upgraded lol but I no we would make it work bunk beds or something lol.


----------



## sheeps24

skyraaa said:


> sheeps24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I started posting on here when the thread was started so have just been reading through old posts!
> 
> Josephine! I didn't realise until now that we both used to talk on here back in 2012!
> 
> I was reading my old posts from TTC #1 and getting my bfp!
> 
> Now TTC #2!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Haha sheep's I did that as well went back to when I got my bfp with Lyla :) and the stuff we used to talk about on here is sooooooooo funny hope u r well :)Click to expand...

I mainly looked back to see what symptoms etc I had but some of the convos are funny! 

I am well thank you .. ordered opks ready for cycle 2! Hope your pregnancy is going well!


----------



## skyraaa

sheeps24 said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheeps24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I started posting on here when the thread was started so have just been reading through old posts!
> 
> Josephine! I didn't realise until now that we both used to talk on here back in 2012!
> 
> I was reading my old posts from TTC #1 and getting my bfp!
> 
> Now TTC #2!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Haha sheep's I did that as well went back to when I got my bfp with Lyla :) and the stuff we used to talk about on here is sooooooooo funny hope u r well :)Click to expand...
> 
> I mainly looked back to see what symptoms etc I had but some of the convos are funny!
> 
> I am well thank you .. ordered opks ready for cycle 2! Hope your pregnancy is going well!Click to expand...

Thanks I'm starting to feel a bit more human again got a dating scan Feb 1St so can't wait for that :) heard baby's hb last night for the first time on my doppler my mw friend found it for me :)


----------



## josephine3

Aww how lovely hayley!!


----------



## skyraaa

josephine3 said:


> Aww how lovely hayley!!

Thanks wasn't expecting to hear it as iv got a tilted uterus but think maybe it's popping forward now :) roll on Feb 1St I need to have my scan!


----------



## AC1987

awww! how exciting!! :)


----------



## ricschick

Ahh how exciting I love scans!! 

How's things with you jo? 

We are having another baby! Doubt has left the building lol.


----------



## skyraaa

ricschick said:


> Ahh how exciting I love scans!!
> 
> How's things with you jo?
> 
> We are having another baby! Doubt has left the building lol.

Woooohoooo when r u testing how exciting :)


----------



## josephine3

Hey hayley im ok thanx for asking! Still stuck in limbo with super faint lines that drive me mad. I just need to step away from the tests and wait for next af lol.
Things are actually looking up for me and the oh for a change! After another blazing row after which he said he wanted to leave us all hes had a complete turnaround! Says hes realised what hes got to lose and is a changed man! We shall see... but he did buy me flowers and has been super helpful with the kids! :)


----------



## AC1987

Aww well I hope it goes well for you Jo!! 

My marriage is still all over the place, one minute dh is fine, next he has a complete meltdown over something stupid, like the fact a bag was left on the floor, or that he finished one of his snacks and its empty *sigh* 

But I leave for Canada in 3 days so I'll get a break from him.. which I admit I am thrilled about!


----------



## hello_kitty

Add me to the baby club guys, im pregnant.


----------



## josephine3

No way!!! Ahh congrats!! From that one time?! Thats crazy i hope you're happy!


----------



## skyraaa

Wow congratulations lily that's brilliant news bump buddy yay


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Hayley!

Yupe, from that one time Jo. Took another test this morning and it was even darker than yesterday. Im neevous, ideally after october would be best but...it'll work out.


----------



## hello_kitty

I think you pregnant ladies sent baby dust my way lol.


----------



## skyraaa

hello_kitty said:


> I think you pregnant ladies sent baby dust my way lol.

Yeah sorry about that think it's pretty catching now if u cud send boy vibes my way il send u girl vibes think we sorted ;)


----------



## hello_kitty

skyraaa said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> I think you pregnant ladies sent baby dust my way lol.
> 
> Yeah sorry about that think it's pretty catching now if u cud send boy vibes my way il send u girl vibes think we sorted ;)Click to expand...

Yes definitely!


----------



## ricschick

Ahhh congrats!!!! How do you feel? 
Send baby dust my way!!! I'm in the tww! X


----------



## hello_kitty

ricschick said:


> Ahhh congrats!!!! How do you feel?
> Send baby dust my way!!! I'm in the tww! X

Thanks hun! Did you mean physically or emotionally? I am trying to wrap my head around it, but its still exciting nonetheless. I decided not to tell anyone because I KNOW people will bring up gender and I dont need additional stress on top of this.

Physically, I feel not too bad. Mild cramping, a bit of nausea, decrease of appetite...

Hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## skyraaa

Thinks u r next rics it's a lucky thread ;)


----------



## ricschick

Here's hoping!!!! Fx! When's your due date lily? Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

My cycle was all over the place but im guessing sometime in early october. Will set up my first ob appointment on monday.


----------



## hello_kitty

Its funny how some of us are pregnant around same time each time! Me and you have been pregnant same time twice now hailey.


----------



## skyraaa

Yep and with zach we were both pregnant as well, well I was near the end with amaya and u were at the beginning with zach it's crazy and here we r again this Is defo my last baby tho lol


----------



## hello_kitty

After this baby, I might wait 4 years before having another one, depending on how I do with 3. I always wanted 4.


----------



## josephine3

Aw look at u planning number 4 lily lol! I cant help but be so jealous wheres my accidental baby already :haha: blow some of that dust over here!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Jo - I love planning things in advance. Personally, I have always wanted 4 kids, unless my relationship with my husband goes in the dump again. I have no idea why I am so fertile around my ovulation period. We havent had sex for at least half a year, so I am surprised I got pregnant again with just 1 shot. Jayden happened the exact same way, took only 1 try. Makes me feel I am probably gonna end up with another boy.


----------



## josephine3

Would u like a girl? The question ur dreading lol. I would really like another girl! If number 3 was a boy i think i would struggle to not want to try again x


----------



## hello_kitty

I would be lying if I said I didnt, but I try to convince myself that all it matters is a healthy baby in the end. Frankly, im just tired of all boys stuff. If its another boy, im firm about not spending too much money except for needed stuff, since he can definitely reuse his brothers clothes. It makes me feel bad for favoring over a gender...but i just want a different experience now.

Im planning on hiding my pregnancy for as long as i can from my family because they will stress me out with the gender thing and im 100% sure there will be major disappointment if its a boy. Im not too optimistic about it being a girl considering i dtd on/around O day. Happened same time last two times and i got 2 boys. I really fant expect anything though, had it been planned I wouldve dtd a few days before O day to favor girl sperm.


----------



## hello_kitty

Do you think its easier to raise a girl than a boy? I know some people with both who definitely enjoy their girl (s) more.


----------



## ricschick

Our Jamie he is so laid back he was good as gold I find girls Moan more lol. 
How did dh take the news lily!? Xx


----------



## skyraaa

Yes girls r defo a pain in the arse &#128514; but I dont hav a boy to compare too


----------



## hello_kitty

Im going to sound horrible, but i havent told himi


----------



## ricschick

Why not do you think he won't be happy? X


----------



## josephine3

I think as toddlers girls are easier in lots of ways but jamie was easier as a tiny baby. its hard to explain but jamie is so loving tho can be a bit of a brute. Girls are a bit gentler and seem to listen better! Hard to compare but id love another girl! 
Ooh i bet ur dying to tell him can u not find the right time? Will he totally not expect it?


----------



## hello_kitty

No, im just still waiting for it to sink in.


----------



## hello_kitty

I ended up telling him this afternoon. He was happy about it but was concerned I'd be more tired with 3 kids in the future so he told Zachary that he needs to be a big boy now and try to help mommy out.


----------



## skyraaa

Had scan today :) baby is healthy and 11w 4days :) is actually due on my second daughters due date Lol iv posted a pic in gender prediction have a look and guess not the best pic tho :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Yay hailey! Glad baby is doing well.


----------



## ricschick

hello_kitty said:


> I ended up telling him this afternoon. He was happy about it but was concerned I'd be more tired with 3 kids in the future so he told Zachary that he needs to be a big boy now and try to help mommy out.

Ah I'm glad he was happy!! X


----------



## hello_kitty

ricschick said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> I ended up telling him this afternoon. He was happy about it but was concerned I'd be more tired with 3 kids in the future so he told Zachary that he needs to be a big boy now and try to help mommy out.
> 
> Ah I'm glad he was happy!! XClick to expand...

He's pretty chill. He's the type of dad that thinks kids are a blessing. He did suggest stopping if this happens to be a girl, but I said no, i always wanted 4. So we negotiated and i said i will take a 4 year break if its a girl, but if its a boy i will take a 2 year break. He's ok with that, but said he will not go beyond 4, whatever the outcome we're stopping at 4. I agreed since I really dont want anymore than 4 anyways.

Then we started talking about the new baby and our plans, it ended up well.


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay congratulations Lily!!!

My belly is growing a little, I'm 15 weeks now!!


----------



## josephine3

Aww great news that hes happy lily he sounds very relaxed! Great that hes on board with your plans too wish my oh was so co-operative :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Hows all our bumps getting on? 

I'm apparently 10dpo and got a bfn this morning so won't be testing again now til Monday &#128530;


----------



## skyraaa

ricschick said:


> Hows all our bumps getting on?
> 
> I'm apparently 10dpo and got a bfn this morning so won't be testing again now til Monday &#128530;

Early days as yet I only ever started to get a really light just noticable line at 12dpo still hope do u feel pregnant?


----------



## ricschick

I'm not sure I've had a pulling sensation when I move quickly today and a little cramps. 
I no my body is quite slow when getting a positive on a test so we shall see!


----------



## hello_kitty

ricschick said:


> I'm not sure I've had a pulling sensation when I move quickly today and a little cramps.
> I no my body is quite slow when getting a positive on a test so we shall see!

Good luck Claire!


----------



## ricschick

Af turned up &#128530;


----------



## josephine3

Aww sorry rics. :hugs: Georgia has the dreaded chicken pox! Just hoping by some miracle jamie doesnt get it. Matts not had it either so its not gonna be a fun few weeks i feel!!


----------



## ricschick

Oh no but it's likely Jamie will but best to get it over with! Mine had it one after the other so for 4 weeks I had it in my house luckily dh didn't catch it as he hasn't had it before either.


----------



## AC1987

Wow! I haven't been here in a while..

Congrats Lily!! :) 

And I hope the other pregnant ladies are feeling well!!

AFM I am happy for not being pregnant anytime soon, I feel insanely overwhelmed with just my 2 I am content, and things are horrible with my marriage, I just don't want to be with him anymore, but I have to since I have no where else to go :( 
I did however look something up! My kids can get Canadian citizenship because I am Canadian!! So that is something to keep in mind for whatever the future holds.
I am back in Canada visiting, its a bit stressful my dad is in pain from a couple hernias and its making him very short fused.

If I could never ever go back to NC I would be overjoyed... I just hate it there, and I hate being married. :nope:


----------



## josephine3

Aww ashley :hugs: hope you are enjoying the break at least is it just u and the kids? Maybe sone space will do u good xx


----------



## ricschick

Why don't you stay there ?


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry for af showing up Claire.

I remember getting chicken pox when I was in first grade. It was so horrible! Hope Gerogia will be able to overcome it soon Jo.

Hi Ashley! Nice to hear from you and that you're getting a break in Canada. Thanks for the congrats. It does look like you are going back to Canada more often now. Is there really no way you can be straight forward with him and even your parents if you dislike him that much? There's really no point being with him if you dont even wanna come home anymore. Marriage is made up of good and bad days but by the sound of it, it looks like you're more miserable than happy and it doesnt look like its just a phase anymore.


----------



## AC1987

Yea its just me and the kids. I can't enjoy myself when my DH is with me because he is always moody over EVERYTHING! 
Its hard though, my parents adore him, my sisters like him... but its like they don't live with him so they don't see the real him. 

And I can't just stay here, for one I have all my stuff left in NC, and also I have no where to stay here and no money.. 

I keep telling myself that the years will get better, but I just don't know HOW. :nope:

I'm sorry to rain on everyones happiness I am happy for you all! :)


----------



## ricschick

Hun you vent away!! We are all here to listen! And help if we can. How long are you away for? Maybe talk to your family about what's going on ? Ok they like him but they love you! Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

I agree with what Claire said. You need to get it across with your parents. This is not going to work out if you are feeling like this day in and day out. Its going to get worse through the years. They've known you for all your life, how long do they know him? He SHOULD NOT be placed above you. My mom likes my husband but when I got married she told me that if for some reason if things dont work out, or if we get in a huge fight, she will always open her doors for me, and if I have no place to go she is willing to support me and my kids. I am sure your mom is a great mother, but really, thats what all moms should do, defend their own daughters, not their son in laws, especially if he has a problem.

I am starting to feel bitter for you, you need support at least from someone. You're way too young to be this miserable.


----------



## ricschick

hello_kitty said:


> I agree with what Claire said. You need to get it across with your parents. This is not going to work out if you are feeling like this day in and day out. Its going to get worse through the years. They've known you for all your life, how long do they know him? He SHOULD NOT be placed above you. My mom likes my husband but when I got married she told me that if for some reason if things dont work out, or if we get in a huge fight, she will always open her doors for me, and if I have no place to go she is willing to support me and my kids. I am sure your mom is a great mother, but really, thats what all moms should do, defend their own daughters, not their son in laws, especially if he has a problem.
> 
> I am starting to feel bitter for you, you need support at least from someone. You're way too young to be this miserable.

well said! there must be a family member you can confide in? you need some support otherwise you will send yourself mad :hugs:

lily hows the pregnancy going? x


----------



## hello_kitty

I have some acid reflux, back pain, bloating, and my right boob gets super sore sometimes. I've also been very tired because I have to work at 5 am, but only for this week only. Starting monday I will only work from 7 am - 10:30 am. I have my first pre natal appointment next week, cant wait to see baby for the first time!


----------



## ricschick

ah how exciting I love all that stuff!!


----------



## hello_kitty

ricschick said:


> ah how exciting I love all that stuff!!

You want what you dont have. Before I got pregnant, I had baby fever on and off. some days I was dying for a new baby. Now that I am, I am not as happy as I thought I would be...probably because I had decided to wait until the end of the year and ended up getting pregnant sooner...I dont know some days I feel so happy, other days I just feel meh. Pregnancy hormones I guess.


----------



## ricschick

yeah I think that's normal as your not feeling great and your hormones are all over the place.:hugs:

its been a year and a half that we have been discussing having another baby and we are still not 100% and its doing my head in!! logically it would be easier to stay as we are for so mamy reasons but my heart says otherwise I just don't no what to do for the best!:nope:


----------



## hello_kitty

ricschick said:


> yeah I think that's normal as your not feeling great and your hormones are all over the place.:hugs:
> 
> its been a year and a half that we have been discussing having another baby and we are still not 100% and its doing my head in!! logically it would be easier to stay as we are for so mamy reasons but my heart says otherwise I just don't no what to do for the best!:nope:

If you can make it work and its really what your heart wants, I'd say go with it. Before I had any babies, I planned to have my kids close in age with a max age gap of 2 years, well as you can see this baby will have over a 3 year age gap from the last. If I want a 4th, the age gap will be even more (at least 4 years) because we have to look into buying a house to fit all of us. We currently live in an apartment and the max is 5 people anyway...so yea given our circumstances, I cant go with what my heart desires. Also since the 4th will definitely be our last baby, I want to wait a bit longer so I can cherish it more.


----------



## josephine3

Hey ladies how are we all? Just fancied a chat! Ashley i been thinking about u and ur oh.. all i can say is when my oh suddenly realised that he stood to lose his kids, hes bucked his ideas right up. ( altho i still didnt get a valentines present which im a bit bitter about but still..) im not saying giv him an ultimatum, yet, but its gotta be time for a proper talk about where u guys are headed. Does he see the problems or is he fine with how things are? Me and the oh have had to bite the bullet a few times recently, sit down and really be adult about the situation. Hard to do tho i know. Is there any sort of financial support system where u live if u were to decide to leave him?


----------



## josephine3

Afm..in another tww with the condoms lol but we hav dtd quite a bit this month. Also im not sure his method is reliable lol. He always is really good about putting it on before any contact but never withdraws immediately after. Like today tmi but i noticed it was all down the inside of the condom and not just the tip. The previous time i think it came off on the way out and he pulled it out. Didnt ask tho. I will have to curb my testing mania somewhat this cycle as we are away in the caravan for half term but will try and sneak a couple before we leave!
Rics are u close to testing again yet? How are our pregnant ladies getting along?


----------



## ricschick

No not yet waiting to ov at the moment. I've had a few cramps today but nothing else to indicate ov yet. Our caravan site is closed at the moment doesn't open til 1 st march.
So do you think there is a chance some little guys could of got in?


----------



## josephine3

I dunno i doubt it but doesnt stop me obsessing lol. Im not sure what dpo i am cant be more than 6 at the most but 2 really dark positive opks today and heres my hpts all today cos im mad lol
 



Attached Files:







20170216_224527.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## josephine3

Heres one of the opks and a zoom on a hpt
 



Attached Files:







20170216_191614.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









2017-02-16 21.05.46.jpg
File size: 58.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats definitely a positive opk Jo! Not sure about the hpt though...I have a bit of trouble reading anything thats not a clear positive. Is that a line im seeing? Although I dont think there's color, have you tested again?

I went to my first prenatal appointment on Thursday and saw the flicker of baby's hb on screen! I was scheduled back for 2 weeks since I was only 6 weeks at that appointment. He wants to make sure baby still has a hb. So I am counting down again.


----------



## josephine3

Yay for the heartbeat!! Why so many scans? I always wonder when we get nothing till 12 weeks here! I have had 2 positive clearblue tests but the rest all negative!!
 



Attached Files:







20170218_081146.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## josephine3

It showed right away too. Heres an opk!
 



Attached Files:







2017-02-19 09.46.11.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ricschick

oh I can see the cb tests!!! I wonder maybe you ov earlier than you thought!!! and those opks are def positive!!

im waiting to ov at the mo will test with an opk today too! 

lovely lily that you got to see a heartbeat!! so annoying we have to wait til 12weeks!! xx


----------



## ricschick

opk negitive:growlmad:


----------



## AC1987

Hey Jo,

I just feel like anytime I try to talk with my DH, he can't seem to understand me. Like on paper everyone loves him, like he wrote this mushy birthday card to me, but then the entire day I didn't hear a word from him, same with valentines day, he sent roses only because I'm with my family. 
Like while being on vacation, I haven't heard from my DH... 
He never tells me he misses me or anything. 
But part of me is fine with that because I feel like I no longer love him. 
And there isn't even anyone else!!


Hope you ladies are well :)


----------



## josephine3

Does he kno how u feel ashley?
Im sure the clearblue must be faulty. Just pink pretty much bfns on everything else!


----------



## hello_kitty

I also see a line on one of the clearblue tests jo!

My doctor doesnt see women until they are between 8-10 wks pregnant. I came in quite early at only 6 weeks. Although there was a hb, he probably just wants to make sure everything is ok, plus I had some blood drawn so I need to come in for results anyways. I also had pre term labor with all my previous pregnancies so I wouldnt be surprised if he wants to see me more often than the typical every 4 weeks. I dont mind at all, gives me more opportunities to see/check up on my baby.


----------



## sg0720

Hello ladies it's been a long time since I been on how is everyone? So nice to see everyone still chatting


----------



## ricschick

Hi sg welcome back! 

Ashley how are things? Are you home now from your trip? Did you talk to your family about how you feel? 

Lily how the pregnancy going? Any morning sickness? 

Jo how's your holiday going? How's things with oh now? Xx

Afm got a +opk yesterday so should or have ov! Groin is very tender today so good sign but uncomfortable to bed but a girls got to do what a girls got to do. Lol so il class today as 1dpo. But I'm so ill at the moment I have terrible flu and horrible headache for 5 days now! Hate it!!!! Mil has taken the kids out this morning so grateful for that!!


----------



## josephine3

Well we survived the storm thanx rics! Headed home now. Things are a little better generally. Good luck this month! 
Hi sg nice to hear from u! Hows the bumps lilly and hayley?


----------



## AC1987

Welcome back SG! I remember you :)

I have to leave Canada this coming weekend :( I'm gonna miss this place insanely! I had the chance to stay an extra weekend only I think my parents are exhausted and are looking forward to the peace and quiet.
But only 3-4 more months until I am back. 

My DH has been ignoring me the last two weeks, not responding to my messages either, which sucks since practically every day my parents ask me how he is and what he is up to. 


Lily, oh wow! I remember with Cassidy they wanted to see me right away, but when I was pregnant with Rose they didn't wanna see me until the 2nd tri.


----------



## ricschick

You didn't tell your parents then what's been going on? X


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies! Welcome back Sarina (did I get it right?)

Are you home now Ashley? Aww, you still didnt have a conversation with your parents about your husband? Its strange that he would ignore you for 2 weeks. My husband would go crazy if the kids and I left him for that long. Maybe now that you've had a breather you can finally go home and have a nice talk with him? 

I think my doctor wants to see me more often because I've had two preemies. Totally expected. I dont mind the extra visits, long as I can keep this one baking for at least 37 weeks. I do not want to have another preemie, nor stay in the hospital more than I have to.

Claire - ms sucks ass. I am totally pissed off, especially at night. I can only get a proper meal during the day. My schedule is as follows: brunch at 11 am, nap from 1 am - 4 pm, late lunch at 5ish (throw up), get hungry, eat, throw up...keeps going on until bed time. I am fed up.


----------



## AC1987

My parents don't want to hear, I've tried but its like they don't want to hear it. :( They just tell me that I'm the one who married him that this is it and I need to live with it. 

I'm not home yet, I leave on the 5th.

No he doesn't miss me or the kids, the kids don't miss him either, only the first week they said they missed him but afterwards they're happy with being here. 

If there was a way I would move back here. Only I have no means, first it would mean my family would disown me, and I know my dh's parents would fight for sole custody of my kids. :nope: 
I feel like I've made a mess of my life. 

Lily, I hope your pregnancy is going well!! :)


----------



## ricschick

Ashley you need to talk to someone who knows what their talking about in regards to your options! His parents couldn't take your children so don't worry about that. Do you have absolutely no one you could talk too?? You have rights!! This isn't 50 years ago. Life is too short. I hope you get some answers. Xxx

Lily oh no that sounds awful!! Luckily I'm not normally sick but feel sick which is just awful! Was you like this with the boys? X


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
I hope you're all well. 
I'm so sorry you're having to go through this with your husband.
My bump has grown loads in the last two weeks, one night I went to bed with a flat stomach, the next morning there was definitely a bump!
Been feeling really well too after an exhausting first trimester, I don't ever remember feeling so tired when I was pregnant with Darcy!
We have our 2nd scan next Friday, but we aren't going to find out the sex. We are going to leave it as a surprise again.


----------



## ricschick

Hi blondie you'll have to post a bump pic!! Exciting about your scan! Yay for team yellow! My husband would not be able to wait lol. Glad your feeling better!!


----------



## josephine3

I want to be team yellow next time too!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww Ashley - I really feel bad for you. I agree with Claire, you really need to find someone to talk to. Maybe even a therapist? I cant believe your parents would not hear it. Honestly, its this is 2017 not the 1950's where you have to stay married to the same person, regardless of the fact that you are suffering emotionally. 

Claire - It sucks, so I technically cant eat after 6 pm, although I get hungry and have no other choice but to eat. My husband tells me just to eat and whatever happens, happens. He's been super nice this pregnancy...not that he wasnt with my other two kids, but this time doctor is taking precautionary measures and he sees all that I'm going through so he knows not to get on my nerves.

You're almost halfway there blondie! I cant wait to get a bump and feel the kicks! Neither of my kids know that I'm expecting, but zachary is super interested in newborns and keeps asking if I can buy him one, I told him he'll get one in 7 months.


----------



## skyraaa

Hi ladies hope u r all well :) I'm excited will b finding out babies sex on Saturday keeping everything crossed for a boy will update when I know eeeeek


----------



## ricschick

ahh lily that is so cute! that he'll get one in 7months!!!

skyraa how exciting!! thinking boy for you!!!!

afm im approx. 4 dpo and im feeling wet down there which I did with Jamie and joanie but not getting my hopes up (much)


----------



## AC1987

awww I love hearing all these pregnancy updates! :) I wanna see some bump pics!


----------



## skyraaa

ricschick said:


> ahh lily that is so cute! that he'll get one in 7months!!!
> 
> skyraa how exciting!! thinking boy for you!!!!
> 
> afm im approx. 4 dpo and im feeling wet down there which I did with Jamie and joanie but not getting my hopes up (much)

Gotta love abit of wetness while symptom spotting lol hope this is your month :) 
I hope ur right a Lil boy wud b so awsome x


----------



## skyraaa

This was at 14 weeks I'm 16 weeks on Saturday :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0197.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hello_kitty

Fingers crossed for both claire and hailey. Hope you get your bfp this month claire, and a lil boy for you hailey. That's a,cute bump! Keep us updated!


----------



## josephine3

Cute bump hayley i finally got af after all those faint lines again. I felt so preg too must be the pcos. :(


----------



## josephine3

Oh and i agree lily so cute about zachary!


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww sorry about af jo! I heard pcos can be a pain in the butt with making people feel pregnant.

Zachary says the funniest things sometimes. Today i came home from my 8 week appointment and showed him the us pic. I asked him what he think it was, he said "a baby. A scary baby."


----------



## ricschick

Skyraaa did you find out the sex?? Xx


----------



## skyraaa

ricschick said:


> Skyraaa did you find out the sex?? Xx

Today at 11 wish me luck!! X


----------



## hello_kitty

Good luck hailey!


----------



## skyraaa

Hi every1 seems I'm having a not so shy baby BOY over the moon!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Omg i am sooo happy for you hailey! I guess everything happens for a reason!


----------



## skyraaa

hello_kitty said:


> Omg i am sooo happy for you hailey! I guess everything happens for a reason!

Yes it does I'm hoping u get ur Lil girl


----------



## hello_kitty

skyraaa said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> Omg i am sooo happy for you hailey! I guess everything happens for a reason!
> 
> Yes it does I'm hoping u get ur Lil girlClick to expand...

I hope so too! I will probably cry my eyes out if I dont...I think im over exaggerating...but I wouldnt be surprised if I got a little teary eyed.


----------



## ricschick

Omg I'm so happy for you!! That was the same as me 3 girls then a boy!!!!


----------



## ricschick

8dpo but why not. Bfn. :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Aww congrats on the boy hayley i bet oh is pleased?!
Yay pee stick pics lol keep em comin!! Is the blue an opk? Swear i see the start of a line fxd for u! Do u usually catch easily?


----------



## ricschick

No there both pregnancy tests! I'm sure I see something on the inverts too! I fell 2nd cycle with joanie, we shall see!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Good luck Claire! Hopefully it gets darker.


----------



## AC1987

awww congrats on it being a boy Hayley!!!

Lily I hope you get a girl!! :)


----------



## ricschick

So I'm 11dpo and got this this morning!! :happydance: I see faint lines irl can you?? :coffee:


----------



## josephine3

Rics i totally see it!! I thought i did on the 8dpo too but thought i was seeing things!! Test again test again!!! Excited for u x


----------



## ricschick

Here's a couple of hours hold wasn't as dark sample as this mornings and this mornings was only a 3 hour old as I went to the loo at 4.30 this morning. 




I have 2 frers coming tomorrow x


----------



## AC1987

oooohh! I see a faint line! :thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

12dpo :happydance:


----------



## hello_kitty

Nice lines!! Congrats claire welcome to the team!


----------



## ricschick

Thank you!!!! Eeeek


----------



## ricschick

And here is the beautiful frer!!! 


:happydance::happydance: I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay, congratulations Claire!! Great news!

I had my 20 week scan today, baby is doing well and measuring on target!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0967.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Blondiejay

Bump at 20 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0951.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## skyraaa

ricschick said:


> And here is the beautiful frer!!!
> View attachment 989929
> 
> 
> View attachment 989931
> :happydance::happydance: I'm so excited!!!!

Wooooohoooo congrats welcome bk to pregnancy lol xx


----------



## ricschick

Thank you guys!!!

Lovely scan pic blondie!! And just a cute bump!! X


----------



## hello_kitty

Nice scan blondie and bump too!

It's sure exciting Claire!

Ahh we really have an affect on one another almost all of us besides Jo and Ashley are pregnant. I don't plan on having another one anytime soon after this one, so I'm steering clear if someone else gets pregnant lol. Baby fever is sooo tempting.


----------



## ricschick

How's your ms now lily? X


----------



## hello_kitty

Its much better claire, thanks for asking.

How are you feeling?


----------



## josephine3

Yay congrats rics!! Just came on bnb to see ur bfp lol great frer!! So exciting!! So fast too have u told hubby?! I wish i could convince mine u ladies are making me even broodier!


----------



## ricschick

Thanks jo!! Yeah told hubby I sent him a picture of the ic and he could see the line which is a first! And he said a warm happy feeling came over him. &#128513;

Lily feeling ok at the moment a little tired and some what yucky if I don't eat for long periods of time. X


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww Jo, I wish you will be able to convince your oh sooner. I was certain that I was going to wait until at least the end of this year. Even coming on here didnt make me stray from my plan but then SIL had a baby and thats when I got really broody. Anyway, this baby might possibly be our last if its a girl, I mean there's a part of me that says im done and a part that says Im not. Either way my plan is to wait at least 4 years before having a 4th of I decide to, lets hope I dont change my mind.

Claire - I felt the same way the first few weeks. I didnt feel like eating at all. For me, I think I was trying to wrap my head around the idea of having a new baby.


----------



## AC1987

I am SOOOO broody! However I know my DH and I have too many problems to even consider having another. Like right now I don't even want him near me so I don't see us having sex in the future :haha:
However I also know its not practical... and I don't want another debt. We JUST finished paying for the kids being born.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ugh my husband said we shouldn't have anymore after this one seeing how much pain I'm already having. Sharp pain in lower left back since last night and it's killing me. Don't know if it's pregnancy related or something else. I'm gonna go get checked out tomorrow if it doesn't get better.


----------



## josephine3

Lily what happened this time was it a moment of madness or broodiness that made u not use somethin lol? Has it sunk in yet? X


----------



## ricschick

lily it might be a trapped nerve or something hope it eases for you!

is it safe for me to do my pelvic floor exercises?


----------



## hello_kitty

Jo - it was definitely broodiness. I struggle every month right around O day. Once my fertile days are over, I go back to normal and happy I didnt get pregnant. During the 2ww, i told myself if i didnt get pregnant i would definitely prevent the same thing from happening next time...well i didnt get the chance. SIL's new baby really did it for me, i dont care much if friends or strangers get pregnant but when a close fam member has a new baby i get super broody and my dumb dh asked if he could let it out inside me (tmi sorry) and the broody me said yes. Anyways, it has sunk in. It was mixed emotions at first, but now its pure excitement. After this baby, i need to go on some type of bc because if it were up to my dh we'd end up with 10 kids.

Claire - it may be, idk. Getting better but not entirely better. Ibcan still feel it. Im still doing my regular exercises. My doctor said pretty much anything is safe in first tri.


----------



## josephine3

Im totally the same really broody around ov time. I thought ur oh wasnt up for more kids cos u were worried about telling him? Mayb i got confused! Cant believe ur 10 weeks already! Rics dont ask us ur the expert :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

We were using the withdrawal method Jo. He wanted more kids but we agreed on the end of this year, I was afraid to tell him because I was trying to let it sink in. Now we're over that shock phase and it's became exciting.

My pregnancy was dragging at first because I found out super early, now it's picking up.

Are you using any protection?


----------



## josephine3

Yeah condoms but he knows we wouldnt if it was up to me lol :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Jo has he said why he doesn't want any at the moment? 

Lily are you showing yet? 
Mine feels like it's dragging at the moment! Going to try and get a doctors appointment tomorrow to confirm and get referred! Can't wait for my first scan!!! 

Ashley how are things with you! X


----------



## hello_kitty

I am pretty sure after this baby, dh will not be so calm if we ended up having another one within 2 years. Its about time that we buy a house and having another baby before then really is unreasonable. We're planning on buying a house probably in 2 years. Hopefully I dont start to get broody again before this kid turns 2 lol. I cant imagine being broody though because 3 is a handful, I wouldnt have time to think about anymore babies at least for awhile.

Claire - my husband thinks Im showing but I dont think so. Its not noticeable. Its only noticeable when Im wearing something tighter like tank tops. I've purchased some maternity tops and do not look pregnant in them at all, looks like im wearing a regular top. I barely showed with zachary, and definitely showed with Jayden but it wasnt until 17 weeks. I also felt like time was dragging up until this week actualy when I hit double digits.


----------



## ricschick

I show very quickly now my body just gets right to it lol so not sure how long il be able to keep it a secret lol.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ideally, I'd like to keep it a secret until im much further along. Mothers day would be fab. I'll be over 18 weeks. If my mom asks I'll surprise her lol. We will be keeping the gender a secret though, i dont want people bringing up gender.


----------



## hello_kitty

My "bump" at exactly 10 weeks. As you can see, nothing yet except for the fatness lol. Its hard for bigger girls like me to have an obvious bump
 



Attached Files:







20170313_110539-1.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hello_kitty

Apparently, my dh is taking this pregnancy much better than I am. He's already growing attached to the baby. Yesterday, Jayden found one of my fruit punch mix it was a pack of powder and happened to be red. He poured the packet into the toilet. Shortly afterwards, dh came home for his break and saw the toilet filled with "blood" he freaked out and started screaming "is that your blood?? why is there so much blood? Are you miscarrying? Have you called the doctor? I'm taking the rest of the day off, im bringing you in this afternoon" I was seriously bombarded with questions and didnt know what was going on until I went into the bathroom and saw what he saw. I said thats not mine and probably the powdered mix that one of the kids got into. He said he's never felt so relieved in his life. He said his heart sank when he thought it was blood. I told him this baby wasnt planned anyways so shouldnt he be relieved if I did miscarry? He said "no, i want this baby, it already formed and has a heartbeat. I just want it to be healthy."

I nicknamed the baby marshmallow since we dont know what the gender is, and husband has been calling it marshmallow since, he refers to the baby by its nickname so naturally like its an actual name. 

Anyway, that was an endearing moment for me seeing how much he wants and cares about the baby despite it being unplanned. I know some guys who act like jerks especially when the baby was unplanned.


----------



## AC1987

Hey Ladies!

Aww Lily that's so sweeet!! 


Claire how did your doctors appointment go?


AFM, things are blah :nope: dh is back to ignoring me, ie won't say good bye to me just leaves.. 
He is also acting weird, like he freaks out if I glance at his phone as if its this huge invasion of privacy yet he keeps trying to see what I'm doing on my phone or laptop, even though I'm not doing anything except chatting with my sisters or playing a game. 
I'm kinda depressed about being back here, I miss Canada a lot of the time! But I am trying hard not to mope for my DH's sake, since I know I was overly miserable after summer last year. 
A part of me is feeling like maybe I'm just crazy for thinking that he isn't nice, I mean everyone else seems to adore him and think he is wonderful so maybe its me that has the problem.


----------



## hello_kitty

Dont ever blame yourself Ashley. You are not the one with the problem. Usually abusers are really good at decieving other people and they can easily put on a fake charm. I think thats what he's trying to do, getting your family to adore him so that if you come out and complain about him, they wouldnt believe you. I dont know what else to say, because its going to sound repetitive. If I were you, I would find a way to get out by all means. He sounds toxic and its not good for your kids...unless he's a good dad, which we dont know. My stepdad used to be a jerk and still is. He didnt help my mom raise the kids while my siblings were growing up. He just went to work, came home, ate, and slept, was not involved with them at all. So if he's also a bad father, gives you even more reason to leave.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh lily bless him it's nice to know tho isn't it that they are just as excited as you are! My dh said to me last night that he was so happy I was pregnant again! 

Ashley I agree with lily something has got to change it's not a good environment for the girls to grow up in. Either give your marriage another hobby talking and maybe getting councilling or find away to leave or tell him to leave. And by far it is definitely not your fault! From what I can gather from what you have said he has always be hard work! And passive aggressive. You need to talk to someone and charity maybe who can help you leave. My heart goes out to you. Xxxx

I felt so tired yesterday it really did creep up on me! A little sick on and off but touch wood nothing to bad yet! Going to a party tonight so will see how far I get without wanting to go to bed by 9 lol. 
Didn't go to the docs yet couldn't get an appointment so will try again Monday.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ohh somehow i didnt feel tired around 5/6 weeks. I even cleaned my entire place minus the toy room because thats too much work. Hubby was so surprised when he came home, saying he's never seen it that clean.

How do you feel this time claire knowing its your last? Do you enjoy it a little bit more? Do you get sad or feel complete? I just wonder what it feels like knowing its your last.


----------



## hello_kitty

Im beginning to sort through the bags of baby clothes from Jayden and Zachary and throwing out the ones that are worn. I'm putting the ones that are still in in good condition in a laundry basket so that I can wash it at 30 weeks. I know its still early and a lot of women are not doing this but I have at least 10 bags to sort through and Im afraid I will start getting back pain in second tri so might as well do something now while I still feel good.


----------



## josephine3

I say get organised while u can! I did loads super early both times cos i was just too excited! Your poor oh must have been so worried thinking he saw blood bless him! 
Ashley i empathise so much with you and your oh problems i really do. Things are up and down with us too. Id describe my oh as passive agressive too like someone else said. Makes me the one to blame all the time.
Doesnt stop me being super broody and trying to pounce on him cos i knew we had no condoms in the house lol. Didnt work :haha:


----------



## josephine3

I do think i might convince him eventually but it will be a long wait. The other day he bumped into an old friend of ours who has an 8 month old and said to me 'beckys baby is lovely'!! Which was an unexpected comment! He is still saying 'we're not having anymore children' but i swear hes softening to the idea. He keeps saying 'and you want more?!'when they misbehave so it must be on his mind at least. Im counting that as progress lol


----------



## hello_kitty

Jo, at least you have something to look forward to. It would be worse if he wasnt willing at all. I am kinda afraid that this baby might be a girl, only because Im afraid dh will change his mind and decide 3 is enough. I know its still a long time before i even wanna try for no.4, but I want to leave the doors open.


----------



## ricschick

Lily I do feel sad that this is the last so i am trying to enjoy every moment of it!! 
Jo he is clearly thinking of it otherwise he wouldn't mention it!!! Fx he comes round quickly!! 

Went to the doctors this morning finally been able to get an appointment so have been referred so just have to wait for my appointments to come through!! Eeek exciting hopefully I won't have to wait too long!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats exciting Claire! My 12 week us is next thursday! I'll be going alone becausw its at 8 am and too early to wake the kiddos up, plus last time they went to my first app and was super bored. I'll let them come to my gender scan, not like my husband will want to stay home anyway lol, i told him he's staying home with the kids this scan and he's already feeling like he's missing out.

He wants to tell my family that im pregnant and i was like "umm...NO!"


----------



## josephine3

Do u just not want the hassle yet? I see why its nice to enjoy it alone for a while without everyone getting their opinion in! 
Rics -i kno right?! Like hes said it out the blue when im not even thinking about it. I dunno if he will evet give in i hope so! I think its cos iv turned 30 i feel im getting too old already and my baby making days could be numbered esp with the pcos. So im rushing but i guess i have a few years left yet to bring him round..


----------



## ricschick

12 weeks nearly already!! Wow it's going fast!! I can't wait to get my appointments through!! I've told most of my family, immediate family and so far I've had all good responses apart from my mums yesterday which tbo I couldn't careless about her first reaction was oh well I thought you were putting on weight around your belly. &#128545;&#128561; and then pretended to be happy about it. But did her I don't care what people think me and dh are happy so I done care!! 

I. I what you mean jo that's why I went for no6 as it was now or never as I'm not getting any younger!! Il be 34 once this baby is born.


----------



## hello_kitty

Im not interested in telling anyone this time because I dont want people to be all in my face. I am a grouch this time around lol. I've been suffering from constant back pain and on top of that I have 2 monkeys running around so I really dont want to deal with anyone's comments. On my stepdad's side, everyone has 2 kids, so they will think I am crazy for having a 3rd. They will also fuss about the gender, that I know for sure. I told my husband in a dead serious tone that if he doesnt respect me and went ahead to tell my mom, I wont be talking to him lol. I told my mom I lost 20 lbs and she ended up telling my other relatives and I've gotten phone calls from my grandma and my aunt fussing about my weight loss "did you take any diet pills? Dont get fat again!" I seriously wanted to scream at them, chill ladies lol, give me some freaking personal space. Thats why my mom is not in on this pregnancy either. She loves telling other people.

Claire - it is going fast. I will be 12 weeks next Monday! 1 week closer to feeling those baby kicks. I am not enjoying the back pain though. A week ago it was on my left, now its on my right...and tmi but my belly button hurts. I've noticed that each consecutive pregnancy is harder on my body. 1st was a breeze no problems at all, even after delivery I was skip hopping lol. My pregnancy with Jayden was a bit worse although the horrible pain didnt start til 3rd tri, post delivery was more painful too...I really cant imagine whats gonna take place with this one. I admire you so much for doing it 6 times! My mom has 6 kids as well, I have total respect for her and all the other ladies who have more than 2 kids lol.


----------



## ricschick

it does get harder with each! I remember with my last pregnancy thinking I cant do this again lol but here I am again! but im just going to take it easy this time round try not to over stretch myself.
why is your mum funny about you having more babies if she has 6 herself? x


----------



## hello_kitty

Claire - I have two moms haha. My biological mom has 6 kids, my other mom who raised me adopted me when I was a baby. She adopted me and my sister, so she has no biological kids herself. She also said that in this day and age, its not the norm to have more than 2 kids. I've been so stressed out lately about what others will say and this is only our third baby lol. Maybe I shouldnt even think about having a 4th?

So I drove myself to the ER, turns out my back pain is due to a UTI. I was given first dose of antibiotics and need to come back later to the pharmacy to pick up the rest.


----------



## ricschick

Never run your life by what other people think!! I was nervous what people would say with baby no4 but now I couldn't careless!! It's our life our family sod em I say!!! X


----------



## josephine3

I think its more normal now to have more than 2 kids. Everyone seems to have a lot more now than they did when i was young. What i also notice is people havibg 2 'rounds' of kids lol. Like some of the mums at school with kids in georgias class have older ones at high school from a previous relationship


----------



## ricschick

Woohoo got my appointments through!! Booking in appointment is Wednesday &#128518; And our 1st scan is the 3rd may!!! &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## josephine3

Great news rics i love all that stuff! Aww u guys make me so broody dammit!!


----------



## hello_kitty

That is awesome Claire! My 12 week scan is exactly a week from today! I am soo excited, Its been 3 long weeks already! Hopefully I would get an idea of baby's gender at the scan based off the nub.


----------



## hello_kitty

Getting my 12 week scan today vs thursday because dh gets the afternoon off, so he asked me to call to see if they have any openings since he wants to go. So lucky they had a spot open at 2:45!


----------



## josephine3

Yay! Hope it all went well! You'll hafta post a piccy so we can gender guess :p


----------



## ricschick

lily how did your scan go??

I had my booking in appointment yesterday went well they were lovely mw who couldn't believe I had 5 children already lol.
this time I have to have the diabetes test at 28weeks as my bmi is 31 (ive put on so much weight) and because ive had big babies, and I have to see a consultant at my 16 week appointment just because this is baby no6 and to come up with a plan just to be on the safe side. incase I should bleed a lot.

hows everyone else? xx


----------



## AC1987

You ladies are making me want to be pregnant!!! :haha: I keep imagining if I were pregnant now when the due date would be. 
But I know things need to be better with my DH first... though theres a part of me that just wants to use him for his ability to father kids :dohh:

Things are stressful lately! Both my parents need surgery, and my moms might be next month. And to top things up, my mom told me that she'd rather I don't visit in the winter or spring again :nope: I'm feeling so depressed about it.. Like I love my family but they can say such hurtful things to me at times.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Claire - I saw the baby flopping around, it was super cute! At the end, I asked her if she could try looking at the baby's gender and she did but said not to go paint the nursery. I was so excited when she guessed girl, because she saw lines forming. She wasnt basing it on nub, because it wasnt clear, thats why I didnt post the scan, there's no obvious nub. She said with a boy, the nub tends to stick up. So we will be waiting to see if she is right at the gender scan. Hopefully she is. Hubby has been over the moon.

Its nice that your scan went well and its nice to have a supportive mw. Im on the heavy side too, but I have been losing weight along the way, so I am happy. I have an appointment today for doc to go over the u/s result.

Ashley - aww I am sorry about your parents. Maybe she is saying that because they want to have the time to rest after surgery? I know you usually stay a long time there, and kids can be noisy, so maybe they dont like the noise? My mom has always talked about brining my kids to stay overnight at her house, but my stepdad doesnt tolerate noise so has refused. It kinda hurt my feelings because it makes me feel my kids are unwelcomed, but its ok I dont get along with my stepdad anyways.


----------



## josephine3

Aww ashley thats not nice :( if they knew how u and oh were they might not say not to come? Dont these lot make u broody lol they do me!
Great news about the scan lily fx'd shes right! So getting some faint lines on my hpts!!
 



Attached Files:







20170330_154049.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5









2017-03-30 17.58.07.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hello_kitty

I dont see anything in the first pic. I think I see faint lines on the close ups, but there's no color to them. I hope it gets darker for you.


----------



## ricschick

Oh lily wouldn't that be wonderful if she right!! They wouldn't even guess here until the 20 week scan! 

Ashley sorry your parents were harsh did they say why? I think you need to be honest with them. 

Jo I see them could there be a chance then this time? X


----------



## josephine3

No not really!!!


----------



## josephine3

New test
 



Attached Files:







2017-03-30 18.58.54.jpg
File size: 73.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hello_kitty

Do you have a preference whether baby is boy or girl Claire? We would love a girl, but i am kinda scared that if we do, dh wouldnt want anymore. He loves babies, but he's not into big families. At the start of the pregnancy, he said if this is a another boy, we'd go for no. 4, but if its a girl we should stop. Honestly, with him, he just wants a boy and girl in the mix, had Jayden ended up being a girl, I dont think he would be interested in anymore. It would be selfish for me to turn around and wish baby to be a boy, because honestly, I am thrilled for a girl but that also would mean chances for no. 4 from his side is small. Well, we'll see what happens after this baby comes.


----------



## hello_kitty

Oh and I am feeling baby move, and no its not gas. I feel movement where baby should be, way down in my lower belly, and its wonderful! First time I felt it this early. Looks like I'll be dealing with an active baby later one. Movements are rare, but its exciting when I do feel them.


----------



## josephine3

Aww thats lovely :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Are your lines getting darker Jo?


----------



## josephine3

I dunno what do u think?
 



Attached Files:







2017-03-31 23.17.05.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ricschick

Ahh lily that's lovely! No I completely believe you! You will feel baby sooner the more pregnancy you have. Now your going to think I'm completely mad but I swear I felt baby move it's was like a little pop of a butterfly feeling I wS sitting slightly bent over and it felt like baby had flipped it something so I googled it and it's happened to a lot of ladies who have big families. 
I don't mind what we have but everyone else wants a boy! 

Jo I see them this is so strange did you look into the pcos being the cause? Xx


----------



## AC1987

Awww Lily that's exciting!! I loved feeling movement in the beginning of pregnancy!! It was only at the end that I hated it because it hurt so badly :wacko:


Ugh the last two nights I had dreams that I was in labour and giving birth, of course two nights ago I woke up with period cramps so that could be why :haha: But last night I dreamt I was in labour so in my dream I drove myself to the hospital to give birth then drove back home! So crazy!! 

My youngest DD is almost potty trained!! I'm SO happy, even if its just day time I feel like she just wasn't ready before, like maybe I pushed too hard!! 

I love reading about all you ladies pregnancy symptoms! So keep updating!

And Jo I hope the lines get darker!! But I'm not entirely sure where to look...


----------



## ricschick

Well I'm freaking out! I've had brown spotting when I wipe since yesterday &#128543; It's got darker today and possibly a bit redder, I'm going to the epu in the morning to check everything is ok but il be honest I'm scared shitless!!!


----------



## AC1987

Oh no Claire!!! That's not good!! :( I'm gonna hope its just normal spotting!


----------



## josephine3

Oh gosh claire i hope all is well have u had spotting in previous pregnancies?


----------



## ricschick

No nothing like this, it's turned to pink blood now so to say I'm worried sick is an understatement. Going to the epu for 8.30am so il no then. &#128553;


----------



## josephine3

Oh gosh be sure to update us fx'd for you hope all is well in there xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Please let us know how you get on Claire!! 

Sorry I've been lurking away! X


----------



## josephine3

Yes been thinking of you rics x


----------



## ricschick

Well they said that all they can see at the moment is a sac which measures 5 and a half weeks which looks healthy, so I have to go back in 2 weeks to check all is ok. I'm 8 weeks according to my last period but I didn't ovulate until 3 weeks after the 1st day of my period so if you count from ovulation I would be 5 weeks. So I'm hoping the blood clears off and all is fine in 2 weeks. &#128580;


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww Claire, I hope the bleeding goes away and baby is ok. Fingers crossed for a healthy baby at your scan in 2 weeks.


----------



## ricschick

Thanks lily. I hope so. X


----------



## hello_kitty

Is your bleeding getting any better? Do you have to wear a panty liner or anything?


----------



## josephine3

Oh glad all is well for now rics. Not sure i get your dates tho wouldnt u be 8 weeks rather than 8 if u ov'd at 3 weeks rather than the usual 2? Or do they count these early scans from ov? Did they give u an indication of what might be causing the bleeding?


----------



## AC1987

I hope things are still good with you Claire!! :flower:


----------



## josephine3

Me too i keep thinking of u rics x


----------



## ricschick

Thanks guys. I'd be 8 weeks if you went by my last period but I have long cycles so the gestational age was 5 weeks which if you count back was when I ovulated. It's confusing how it's all worked out!! 
Bleeding has slowed down now and has become lighter so hopefully it will stop soon!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Has bleeding completely stopped for you Claire? Hope you're doing well.


----------



## ricschick

Bleeding has stopped and is now just light brown spotting. My pregnancy tests have gotten darker and my digital pregnancy tests went fro a 2-3 to a 3+ so hoping this means my hcg has gone up. I spoke to a mw yesterday and she said to take a pregnancy test which I had all week and she said to see if it's still positive as the hcg can drop straight away which mine hasn't so I'm hoping bubba is ok!!!


----------



## AC1987

Lily how are you 14 weeks pregnant already!? I hope you take bump pictures once you start showing!

And Claire that's great! :) lets hope things are good!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats good to hear Claire, must be 1st tri bleeding. I am surprised that they are making you wait 2 weeks though. If it were to happen to me, my doctor would recheck in about 1 week.

Ashley, I know right? For me, its personally dragging, but others are saying its flying by. I think it will move faster for me once I am closer to 20 weeks. I just look fat now, the bump I have might very well be just fat lol...but I've lost quite a bit of weight and yesterday when I saw my sister for the first time in awhile, she commented on how much skinnier I looked. Its just my belly that looks bigger, so must be the baby's doing.


----------



## skyraaa

Just been catching up hope everything Is ok rics 

Lily can't believe u r 14weeks already just seems like yestaday u were in the 2 week wait lol keeping everything crossed for a baby girl :) 

Ashley, jo hope u r both doing good 

Well I'm 21 weeks now time is flying and I'm finally feeling him move took ages with a anterior placenta lol


----------



## Blondiejay

I'm glad everything seems to be ok Claire, keep us posted.

How is everyone today? Any plans for the Easter break? 

I can't believe I'm 25 weeks already, where did the time go? The placenta is at the back this time round so I can feel every move the baby makes, I love it!

Here's a photo of me and Darcy taken at the weekend.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1391.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AC1987

awww you look great blondie!! :) 25 weeks! Wow! 


Ugghhh you guys are making it really tough not being pregnant :haha: I just am wanting a miracle and my marriage to get good again! Because I highly doubt he is gonna wanna have sex just to make a baby and that's it :dohh:

I don't think I'm gonna be making it up to Canada in the summer... my mom has been hemming and hawing about me and the kids visiting and I have no where else to go, so I might end up just here. The only thing I have to look forward to is the end of August my sisters are gonna come down this side and we're heading to the ocean for a week. :)


----------



## ricschick

Ahh lovely pic blondie!!! 
Spotting is very light now, I've bought a Doppler so using that haven't found any yet tho but I no it's early. Pregnancy tests are as dark as they can get so that's very reassuring so hopefully all will be ok on Tuesday. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## AC1987

Aww Claire I hope things are good!! Yes its very reassuring that the tests are still positive!


----------



## hello_kitty

Lovely bump Blondie!

Only a few more days til your scan Claire, I'm sure everything is fine if the tests are still positive.

Ashley - why isnt your mom happy about you coming down there? Most people would be thrilled to have their daughter and grandkids visit, especially if she only sees you guys a few times a year.


----------



## AC1987

Lily, I think my parents found the visit too stressful in February. They live in a basement apartment so they don't have much space. 
Its more annoying because I don't wanna put my summer on hold just to hear a no, I haven't told my DH any of this because I don't want him telling me I can't go up there and visit. :dohh:


----------



## hello_kitty

Oh, I see Ashley. I always assumed they had their own house. Makes sense if they live in a small apartment, it would be a bit crowded. Its nice that your sisters are visiting though.


----------



## josephine3

Still here just all quiet my end nothing to report! I see ashley i didnt realise they had a small space either.. how are things with the oh? 
Rics hows things getting along? Hope the bleeding has stopped. Iv resigned myself to the wtt forum for now :(


----------



## ricschick

Hi jo. Any progress with dh on ttc? 

Bleeding has stopped just lightly brown spotting, pregnancy tests are still strong so I'm just hoping everything is ok! Roll on Tuesday!!


----------



## AC1987

Aww Jo, I'm sorry!! I hate that wtt phase...


----------



## hello_kitty

I've been feeling baby more last night and today. Hoping its not gas lol. Baby definitely favors my right lower belly. I felt it scrunch up in that area last night because I was on my side and that area went hard. Cant wait til next week, maybe I will feel more obvious movements then.

Claire, plz update us on your appointment tomorrow. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## ricschick

Thanks lily on my way there now!!! Xx


----------



## ricschick

Right I've had my scan and still none the wiser! &#128543; The sac has had significant growth she said going from 3mm to 10mm and now has a yolk sac but still don't no if it's going to progress into a baby as still couldn't see a hb. Foetal age should have been 7+3 but it's looking more like 6+3 so I have to go back in a week and if there is a hb great if not then looks like a miscarriage. So I'm still in limbo not knowing what the hell is going to happen. Bleeding stopped a week ago now I'm just lightly spotting brown. So that's that.


----------



## AC1987

Aww Claire! Well I hope there's a heartbeat at the next appointment :)


----------



## josephine3

Aww that lil bean is really keeping u in suspense claire! Really hope things progress for u it must be torture waiting. At least the spotting has stopped!
I wish i could stop the broodiness i keep looking at pregnant ladies and newborns with longing and envy lol. Sigh :( me and oh have already dtd twice this cycle altho protected obviously. But thats good goin for us so maybe by the end of the month I'll be up a bit on my one in a million chance to two in a million lol :dohh:


----------



## josephine3

Oh one weird thing happened 2 days after dtd i had one spot of pink when i checked my cervix which is new for me i never spot after sex but think im way too far from ov for it to be anything interesting!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hope you will see baby and hb next week Claire,

I've had spotting after sex before Jo, usually that would mean AF will show her face soon. Might mean something else for you though!


----------



## ricschick

Thanks guys yep certainly keeping me on my toes! It's torture! Roll on Wednesday xx


----------



## josephine3

Will be thinking of u claire!
Lily - its waaaaay too soon for af it was only cd 11 i had the pink spot. Waaay too soon for ov tho too so i guess its nothing!


----------



## AC1987

Jo you and me both!! 
Like I know this is a terrible thing but I feel like one of the things holding me back from getting pregnant is that I don't drink alcohol, and then I can't drink alcohol when I'm at the beach in August. :dohh: Also I KNOW things need to improve with my DH. 

Lily, how are you feeling?? 


AFM, I went strawberry picking with the kids on the weekend and have been making lots of everything strawberry! I made strawberry soup, and then strawberry preserves :D


----------



## josephine3

Strawberry soup?! Never heard of that one! Bit confused what u mean about the alcohol lol?


----------



## josephine3

Im feeling odd as usual! Feel like im post-ov but opk still negative. Lots of cm and tmi i swear some swimmers might hav got in last time we dtd when he pulled out the condom was half way down already and during the next day i had that weird feeling u get (altho iv nearly forgot what it feels like) when it comes out lol. Probly just my mind working overdrive i'll cling to any hope!


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley I feel fine for the most part, except for the constant peeing. I am going to the bathroom every 30 minutes. Its rediculous. Its still too cold and rainy over here to even think about picking any fruit. Cant wait til warmer weather.

Aww Jo, hope you get your bfp! I'd go crazy if I really wanted a baby and had to wait like that. I am probably going to be in your same situation if I want no. 4, we wont be thinking about another anytime soon.


----------



## AC1987

josephine3 said:


> Strawberry soup?! Never heard of that one! Bit confused what u mean about the alcohol lol?

:haha: Oh I meant I like to drink! And when I'm pregnant I give up alcohol. So I'm planning a beach vacation with my sisters in August and obviously there will be drinking and I wouldn't want to miss out. I sound like such an alchy.. I'm really not though :haha::haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

I drink ocassionally as well, mostly on my birthday or new years. I'll have baby by then, but then I'll be breastfeeding...sooo guess not.

The dh and I got in a little argument yesterday becaause he spoke his mind and said we're stopping if this one is a girl. I said he promised me 4 but he said that there's no point in having more if we already got both genders, and 3 is plenty in this day and age. The thing is, I am indecisive when it comes to a 4th, but at least I'm leaving the option open, but based off what he said, he really just wants 3, it just makes me feel I am absolutely done after this. He said we have other things to focus on, and should close the baby making chapter of our lives and focus on raising them, and me going back to school etc. He makes sense, but I just dont like how it sounds so final.


----------



## josephine3

I thought thats what u meant ashley but think u wrote ' i dont drink' which confused me! I like a drink too im afraid i probly drink far too much. I do quit when pregnant but have to get fake wine for the placebo effect lol. Or i just hav a really weak lager shandy. I kno what u mean about missing out tho.

Lily did he actually promise u that then? To be fair to him tho u did just get pregnant with number 3 lol hes probly thinking lets see how this goes first! I also like the idea ( i think iv mentioned before) of leaving a bit of a gap then going back in for round 2 of babymaking! Would u or he go for that idea do u think as maybe a bit of a comprimise?


----------



## hello_kitty

You're right Jo. I think its hard to think about another baby when I am currently pregnant with one lol. When we were still dating, dh said he wanted 3 and I said I wanted 4. I finally persuaded him to have 4, but after the reality kicked in with out first kid (raising a kid is not easy as you know) dh started to change his mind along the way. When I was pregnant with Jayden, he said if we're having a girl, we should stop, well he ended up a boy, so we both planned for no. 3. I have a high feeling this is a girl for us, so as dh put it "our mission is complete" so there really is no need for a 4th child.

Dh and I are travelers, we always go on one big trip once a year, adn dh said traveling with 4 kids is too much. He also wants to buy a house after this one, thats on his top priority, because space is getting small for 4 of us (soon to be 5), much lesss having another. The boys are getting big and need more space to run/play and have their own rooms. He wants to get a house before this baby turns 2. Also, our apartment only allows 5 occupants max, so having a 4th while living here is out of the question...

Dh found me upset and he said if I really wanted another, we'll go for it, but it wont be until we get into a house at minimum because if I get pregnant again and we're still living here, we'll be violating the rules and we'll be doomed...so no house, no baby not even the thought.

So there goes my vent. Kinda have a feeling 3 will be it for us though, because I might change my mind as well once baby is here and the years go by...especially after I go back to school. I might not be interested in repeating the baby years again. Dh said we wont be doing anything permanent such as getting my tubes tied so at least its not final.


----------



## ricschick

Lily just see what happens, as feeling change and just see how you feel in a few years. Xx


----------



## josephine3

I agree! Enjoy this one first! And enjoy it as if its ur last, just incase! Great he is at least on board with the idea tho x


----------



## josephine3

How are u rics?


----------



## ricschick

I'm ok just plodding along til Wednesday. It's so hard to no weather I should be optimistic or not. I mean I still feel pregnant my boobs still hurt and I woke up feeling sick this morning, but I'm scared to think anything of it! I feel very much in limbo. Xx


----------



## AC1987

aww Lily, I understand!! after I was pregnant with Cassidy my dh had said no more, even after I had her he said no more, it just didn't seem fair since we had decided on 4 before kids. 
And when you're all hormonal with pregnancy or a new baby the thought of not having another is hard to deal with!
I would say just enjoy your baby as if its your last, and if it isn't then ok :) 
I find the longer I wait without being pregnant the better I feel about stopping :haha: I mean I AM broody, but mostly its just the talk the thought of going through pregnancy again... I dunno.. and then when I think about labour and birth its like omg how did I ever do that twice :haha: 


Jo, bahah oh yes I drink! Not a LOT, but frequently... some foods its hard to eat without drinking a glass of wine with it! I almost feel guilty for saying that, I mean obviously alcohol doesn't come first... but still :baby:



Claire, I feel like I'm on pins waiting for news about your baby! I'm so hoping that everything is ok!! Update as soon as you know anything!


----------



## josephine3

Me too must be so confusing for you hoping for good news soon


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks for your advises ladies! By the time I am 30-31 and we're still no where near ready, I think I am going to just come to terms with not having a 4th. I was on another baby forum and there were women in my birth group the same age as me or slightly over and they had babies with abnormalites and it kinda scares me. I know that generally having babies before 35 is safe, but personally I never wanted to go past 30, I'm just a chicken lol. I guess I'm scared with all my pregnancies regardless of age. I guess after this baby, I'm going to work more so we can have enough income to get a loan for a house, wont have time to think about babies. I get an early scan this Wednesday to check the length of my cervix and will be finding out the gender then. Cant wait!

Claire - we're all anxious for your result! Hope everything goes well this wednesday!


----------



## josephine3

Is that because of your previous early birth? Yeah im 30 now and scared im running out of time to ttc another. Think thats why im so broody! Rics how old are u if u dont mind me asking? Did u start early i cant remember?


----------



## hello_kitty

Yupe 2 early births, jayden wasnt too early though. They are being super cautious this time, aiming for at least full term but wont let me go past 39 wks due to GD lol. So theyre hoping I'll go into labor naturally between 37 - 39 wks.


----------



## ricschick

Thanks everyone for your support. 

I was 21 when I had my 1st and il be 34 once this baby is born. X


----------



## ricschick

well tomorrow is D day! wish me luck!


----------



## hello_kitty

Good luck Claire! Hope everything goes well. How many wks do they think youre supposed to be? Is it 10 wks?


----------



## AC1987

Best of luck!!! Hope it goes well!


----------



## josephine3

Good luck claire thinking of u!


----------



## ricschick

Thanks everyone for all your support but it's a missed miscarriage. D&C has been booked for the 5th may. Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww I'm so sorry Claire! Sending hugs!


----------



## AC1987

:cry: awww oh no Claire!! I'm sorry!!


----------



## josephine3

Ohh no :( this makes me so sad :( cant believe it. Have u had anything like this before? So so sorry xxx


----------



## ricschick

No this is the first time. But I had a bad feeling from the beginning. Managed to move my appointment up to Wednesday 3rd just want it over with so we can try again. Xx


----------



## josephine3

So upset for u :hugs: what felt different this time? Will u get one last scan before your appointment? Thinking of you xx


----------



## ricschick

No I don't think so there was no change from my last scan, if I should bleed between now and then then yes. I have to go in tomorrow to have pre assessment for Wednesday, 
There wasn't much to make me feel bad but my tests did seem like they took ages to darken but they did get very dark but I don't no I just had a gut feeling it was weird so did my dh. So hopefully we will get our rainbow baby very soon.


----------



## hello_kitty

Another boy for us...feeling kinda down if I were to be honest. That makes 3 boys for us. Guess I am not meant to have a little girl. Dh was the first to say we will try for 1 more or 2 if next is another boy as well, but I honestly just want 4 max. Doc also changed my due date to 10/4, so I am over 17 weeks now instead of 16+3.


----------



## AC1987

Awww Lily :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Im ok now Ashley. We have a trip coming up next Saturday so I cant be all gloom and doom all the time. Dh showed me pics of Jayden from 2 years ago when we were on a road trip. He looked so cute and chubby! Our hearts melted from the reminder of how our kids were as baby and we got excited for this little boy. Dh kept saying we will have the 3 muskeeters and he now suddenly want 5 kids. Can you believe it? Less than a month ago, I had to argue with him about going for a 4th, now he says he's hoping for 2 more and hopefully they'll be girls...and it was my turn to say "no way." I dotn know what got into him, but we'll most likely try again in 2-3 years.


----------



## josephine3

Aww lily sorry its not a girly in there for u but at least oh is fully on board to try again! So he now wants to go for no. 5 even if 4 is a girl??! What a turnaround! Is that cos he would want her to hav a playmate do u think?
The oh has gone in a mood again and fell out hes so volatile at times :( gets so angry over minor things like if the kids spill a drink. 
Iv managed to break a tooth and need a crown. To top it off iv brokrn out in an awful itchy rash all over its terrible. Doc said its an allergic reaction to something but im not normally an allergy type person :shrug: all i can think about is how the only time iv ever experienced this sort of thing is in pregnancy! Both times altho not till further on i had probs with various types of itchy rashes. After searching online it seems some do have a rash as an early sign some even said they had it right from conception! Well the day the rash started i had a pos opk! Probly co-incidence but im soooo itchy :(


----------



## AC1987

awww Lily that's nice of him! Even if you aren't on board for 5 kids, he seems like he wants to make you happy :)


Jo, oh that sucks with teeth problems! I constantly deal with them I hate it! Crowns are SO expensive.. I need one but insurance for mine doesn't kick in until next January. :wacko:
A rash? those are confusing since you can get those from everything! 
My DH is SO annoying, he snapped out at me the other day because one of the bills said it was late for being paid. And then the next minute hes happy and wondering what my problem was... :growlmad: 


I'm SO confused as to what to do, like I do want more kids, but then at the same time I DON'T want sex with my DH like I can't stand him, everything about him annoys me. If I could rewind I never would have married him, I wish I hadn't but I did, and now I feel so stuck.
Like do I just ignore the fact that I cant stand him and just have sex when I'm ovulating to get pregnant(I know that's terrible!!) or do I just wait... 

Then this past week my mom had surgery and I've been stressing so much over it :nope:


----------



## josephine3

No ashley you go off and find a new man to have a baby with! Thats my plan if my oh doesnt sort himself out soon. I mean im still attracted to him and love him but when he snaps its like a switch u can see it in his eyes its scary. It upsets the kids too.
But my point was mayb we both need to make the break while we are young enough to find happiness with a new partner! I feel trapped too tho just like you.


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations lily on a bday boy! I think the next one will definitely be a girl! Any names in mind? 

Ashley I don't think you should stay let alone have another baby with him! Life is too short to be with someone that makes you so unhappy! 

Jo ouch with the teeth! And hope the rash clears up for you! Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry about your tooth Jo. I had a chipped tooth once and it was no fun. I have no idea why he wants 5 now, it must be that he wants 2 girls to play with each other. 

I agree with everyone else Ashley. Dont have a kid with someone you dont love just for the sake of having a kid. I know baby fever is hard, but its not worth it. Its only going to get messier. If you dislike him that much, how are you going to even enjoy having sex? He wont be anything more but a sperm donor. Please leave him and go find someone who you really enjoy being around while you're still young.

Thanks Claire. We definitely hope so! I let my dh name him completely, and he came up with Theodore. Its not too bad, and it reminds me of the chubby chipmunk in Alvin and the chipmunks (he's my favorite out of the three) so I am ok with that. I know a lot of people use Theo for short, but I think I'll just call him by his full name because to me it sounds endearing.


----------



## skyraaa

Awwww lily I know u hoped for a girl but look what happened to me 3 girlfriend got the boy cud work out the Same for u just other way round :) love the name Theo

Rics so sorry for ur loss x

Ashley u need to get out of that relationship seems he only makes u Unhappy :( 

Jo tooth pain is bloody awful wud rather give birth poor u 

As for me im 24 weeks now and we r gonna be calling him zack sorry lily lol but it will b just zack not zachary :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Wow cant believe you are 24 wks already Hailey! No need to be sorry, tons of kids have the same name lol. We call our zachary zackie as a nickname. Thats how he refers to himself now.


----------



## hello_kitty

How is everyone doing? Our big road trip is tomorrow, eek!! Both my kids are just getting past a cold, and I just got sick today. Thank God it looks like a mild cold. Hopefully califonia sunshine will make me feel better. Cant believe I am traveling on the road with 2 toddlers and 18 wks pregnant.


----------



## josephine3

You are brave lily how far u going? Hope u are doing ok rics :hugs:
Afm its cd 1 again :( really upset this month i had/have an awful itchy rash which fooled me into thinkin i could be preg as i had rash problems in both my pregnancies but nope. A whole week early as well :(


----------



## ricschick

Have a great time lily! 
Jo sorry af came any movement on ttc? 
I'm ok just waiting for my levels to drop so we can ttc, I'm still bleeding. Hpt yesterday was a bit lighter so hoping it won't be too long!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Claire! I hope you get your cycle back soon and can start ttc again.

Our longest drive will be tonight Jo, we're traveling to yosemite so its around 12 hours of driving time. Of course we will be stopping along the way to grab food and breaks so we'll probably be on the road for about 15 hours.


----------



## josephine3

Gosh thats quite a drive!! 
Im so down today i actually cried when i woke up looking at the space where the moses basket used to go! Daft i kno. Things with oh are not good :nope:


----------



## AC1987

Awww Jo! that sucks!! I hope you'll get pregnant soon!


Lily, wow long drives are hard with kids! Do they enjoy being in the car? My kids used to hate it as babies but now they love it! I think because they're older and understand where we're going and all that :) I enjoy long drives! :D


Hayley I can't believe you're so far along now! 

AFM I feel like getting out of a relationship is easier said than done... maybe because I never dated so I have never even broken up before. I just feel like I don't really have a legit reason to get out, like yes he has a temper and makes me unhappy, but I feel like it isn't a good enough reason.


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry youre feeling sad Jo! Hope you get pregnant soon or work something out with your oh. 

My kids dont mind long drives because we take breaks, but gosh zach is so whiny! I mean evenwhen we're at home he whines. We are halfway there.

I did quite a bit of driving because dh was so sleepy and baby was kicking away. He's probably asleep now, or hiding in a less sensitive spot as I havent felt him since a few hours ago.


----------



## ricschick

Ashley being unhappy and being with someone with a temper is a very good reason not to be in a relationship with them! Life is too short to be unhappy. 

Jo oh I'm so sorry your feeling down, why arnt things good at the moment? 

Lily glad all going well so far! Long drives are hard!!! We drove to Spain last year and that was hard!!! Lol. 

I've had a good weekend we went to the caravan just me hubby and my brother and his wife so it was a fun weekend. Hpt is still positive &#128532; Hoping it goes down quickly!


----------



## ricschick

hi guys! hows everyone getting on??

i now have negative hpt!!:happydance: and spotting has pretty much stopped so im officially ttc!:happydance: using opks to see when il ovulate!:thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Thats great rics hopefully you fall again just as fast! You're supposedly more fertile after an early loss arent u and u seem like a pretty fertile lady already so i reckon it wont be long for you :)

Im feeling a lil better but just cos hes been in a better mood it totally changes when he goes all cross and weird but for now its ok again! So up an down with him tho.

Gosh rics i just had to get away from that crazy thread today for some peace everyones lost it!! Cant believe its gone so mental and how everyone has got so judgemental and holier-than-thou all of a sudden. Not good.
To fill u guys in i had a weird af and so continued testing which somehow riled some people in the test gallery up and caused a major kerfuffle lol! Heres my latest test pics for u ladies anyhow dont worry if u think its bfn xxx
 



Attached Files:







2017-05-15 20.54.39.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6









2017-05-15 20.30.46.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ricschick

I no right!! Can't believe how people were getting so worked up! If they don't like it or agree with it don't read your thread. Lol. 
It's strange I do see a line!! 

I really hope I fall quickly! It has made me nervous tho this time, I've never had that before. X


----------



## josephine3

Aww, excited nervous or scared nervous?

Thanks rics the one on the right on this thread i think may hav made a weird photo line but the other one looks like real life x


----------



## josephine3

And i thought a pregnancy test gallery was the perfect place for a crazy line obsessive madwoman to post lol :shrug:
I think the gallery is dominated by a few women who've gotten a little too big for their boots!


----------



## ricschick

I'm nervous in the respect that it will happen again. &#128532; But I have to try and be positive!! 

Just keep posting ignore it. Xx


----------



## josephine3

Aww yep just stay positive all you can do! X


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I just got back from my trip a few hours ago.

Claire good to hear that your hcg is negative now. Hopefully you will fall pregnant soon!

Jo, I stopped by your thread to get an idea of whats going on. I agree, those ladies are worked up over nothing. If they dont like seeing you test often, then they dont have to respond or better yet, leave your thread alone! 

The last 10 days have been exhausting but a wonderful experience for us. We went on a few hikes, beaches, and took the kids to disneyland. Disneyland was tiring because it was too hot, but I am glad we went because the kids loved it. We did a lot of driving since we didnt take a plane. Baby has gone through a lot of changes in the last 10 days. Went from random movements to full prominent movements. In fact, he is kicking me right now. Cant believe I am 20 weeks and halfway done! More doctor visits next week adn the following week.


----------



## josephine3

Wow halfway already! Amazing thats flown by! Im confused i cant remember if u found out the gender already? I remember the whole 'will oh want to ttc no 4 if its a girl' thing lol 
Thanks for checking the thread out its crazy right? Iv made it clear everyone knows the deal i dont see how im providing false info if anything im being a helpful service so people can see which tests give dodgy lines esp if u have pcos..:shrug: ah well..

Sounds like a fun filled trip u are so brave i wouldnt even consider all that lol x


----------



## hello_kitty

It was a boy at the 16 wk scan. It wasnt a private scan or anything, I had to get it done for them to check my cervix due to history of preterm labor, and as a bonus they asked if I wanted to know. We were pretty bummed out about it, but it only lasted 5 mins for dh and that entire day for me, I felt better by the next day, and today I cant care less if its another boy lol.

Yes, it was sooo exhausting but I am glad we made it back in one piece. Due to all the walking and driving, I kept getting paranoid about going into labor or having a miscarriage during our trip!


----------



## ricschick

Sounds like a great trip lily!!! 20 weeks already huh!!! Wow. 

Opks are still negative &#128078; but hey ho. 
But had a bad week my grandad died today from lung cancer so feeling pretty fed up at the moment.


----------



## ricschick

Sounds like a great trip lily!!! 20 weeks already huh!!! Wow. 

Opks are still negative &#128078; but hey ho. 
But had a bad week my grandad died today from lung cancer so feeling pretty fed up at the moment.


----------



## josephine3

Aww no so sorry to hear :(


----------



## hello_kitty

sorry about your grandad Claire.


----------



## AC1987

Sorry to hear Claire!


I haven't been around much... Thursday I finally got my road test done and now have my full license! In about two weeks then I'll have our van to drive while my DH has his car back(right now its just at the in laws)


----------



## hello_kitty

Yay for the driver's license Ashley! I remember when I first got licensed, I wanted to drive everywhere!

My anatomy scan is tomorrow, although I already know its a he, unless he changes to a she lol.


----------



## josephine3

Hope the scan goes well lily! Be sure to post a pic :)


----------



## ricschick

Well done Ashley!!! You will love the freedom!!! 

Good luck for tomorrow lily!!! 

We got a puppy yesterday! She is adorable! Kids love her!!! She's a chihuahua x poodle! And her dad is a Maltese! She's white small and fluffy!! &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## josephine3

Aww yay puppies are great for cheering everyone up :) sounds cute got a pic?


----------



## hello_kitty

He's definitely a boy! I dont have a good pic because baby had his butt facing in the air lol, but heres my 21 wk belly!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1495741450587.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AC1987

awww you look good Lily! :)


----------



## josephine3

Aww shame he wouldnt pose lol x


----------



## josephine3

Hey how is everyone? Im currently frustrated by having no hpts as im away at the caravan this week. Im amazed how lost i am without my calendar with everything cycle related on it! Heres my most recent hpts for u girls to study for me!
 



Attached Files:







2017-06-02 11.20.21.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 3









20170602_083812.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ricschick

We're at the caravan too and i made sure I left my tests at home lol!! 
Can't see anything on those yet what dpo are you xx


----------



## josephine3

Lol i bought a few but used them all :blush:
Well im stupidly probly only 6dpo but i had a really late pos opk on cd23 which makes me think i might hav missed it earlier. Not sure how tho. Im cd 29 usually 35 day cycle but last one wss 28. What dpo are u rics? Im a bit trapped at the van as i dont drive and cant ask oh to drive me out for tests lol. My opk today was quite dark here it is and another pic of the green test. Cannot wait to get home to my tests tomorro its amazing how lost i feel without my big calendar with all my cycle info on!
 



Attached Files:







20170602_080945.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 2









20170602_080924.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ricschick

I'm 7dpo today! I had a sharp pulling pain in my uterus yesterday when I stood up which went after a few seconds so I'm hoping that's s good sign , I googled it and a lot of pregnant women said they had it in early pregnancy so I'm tightly keeping my fingers and toes crossed!!! 
I see something on that hpt!! Any movement in ttc yet? How's things with you guys now? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Not great tbh. Just when i think we are doing ok something happens and we end up rowing. :( im feeling like af is on the way but not sure. Yay for7dpo when are u testing?


----------



## AC1987

Oh best of luck you two!! 

I'm still confused about life! Only thing that makes me happy is that now I get to go out places!!


----------



## josephine3

Im probly out before i start considering the condons but we did dtd 2 times day before and day of my pos opk i think (not sure without calendar lol). I didnt kno it was pos when we did it but it made me smile when i saw it!


----------



## ricschick

Glad you have a bit of freedom now Ashley!! 
Sorry things arnt so good jo is it anything in particular that makes you argue? X


----------



## josephine3

Just everything. Like right now i cant get hold of him he just turns his phone off ànd we-'re supposed to be leaving right now to go home all our bags are out on the grass iv got 2 hungry children and no loo roll or wipes left!!! And yet he doesnt bother to let me kno where he is cos hes in a mood with me!


----------



## hello_kitty

Good luck to both you ladies.


----------



## josephine3

Thanks i wish i was in with an actual shot, which is crazy given how things are right now.


----------



## ricschick

Jo that must be so frustrating!!! You have every right to be annoyed!! Men eh!


----------



## josephine3

We'd argued over money earlier on the phone so he just went home for a nap instead!!

Iv had some weird pulling pains today too rics sort of like a gnawing pain. Also the other day i had the the weirdest sensation i dont kno what it was.. now i often have weird little pops and swirls which remind me of a baby moving ( i dunno if its the pcos or what but had it for months) but this was a full on stretch/ kick sensation like u get about 7-8 months when they stick their feet right out to the side!! So hard i actually let out a yelp and said 'wtf was that' out loud lol. Has anyone ever had this or kno why??!!


----------



## hello_kitty

I've had those a few years back Jo, definitely felt like baby kicks, but its most likely muscle spasm in my case since there was no way I could be pregnant.


----------



## josephine3

Such a strange feeling!!!


----------



## AC1987

Phantom baby kicks are weird!! I've had them before! 

Jo, aww I'm sorry things aren't going well... my dh drives me CRAZY most days he is so annoying! 

Lately I'm so all over the place, like I feel like time is ticking for me to get pregnant again, but I just am NOT wanting one with my DH, first he told me he doesn't want another one. And lately he is just so condescending :wacko: Like I was cold last night, so he's like well you COULD cuddle with me... only he snapped it at me that I'm like no way! ugh men!:dohh: they suck!!


----------



## josephine3

Yeh mine says things like that everything is sarcastic and mean!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hello lovely ladies, mind if I join in? :)
Been TTC my 3rd :baby: since around December. It's O-time for me atm. Really crampy today.

Just a bit of backstory. I didn't find this community until after I was pregnant already with my first. It took me five years to conceive my first and 16 months to conceive my second. I am hoping the third time around I won't have as much trouble. I don't think I need to tell you the hell that I went through, I'm sure some of you lovelies already know.


----------



## josephine3

Hi Kiwi!! Wow a new lady on the thread great to see you! You kno i sometimes see guests viewing this thread and wonder whos reading our jabber :haha:


----------



## josephine3

I got af btw :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

:haha:

How are you today hun? Just a relax day here because tomorrow is super busy for us. OH has an interview, I have flute lessons, and we are going to figure out something to do for OH's birthday. Not going to celebrate it officially until Friday, but I would love to go to get some food and have a picnic at the park with the girls if the weather is nice.


----------



## Kiwiberry

josephine3 said:


> I got af btw :(

I am so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Welcome kiwi!! Fx baby no 3 will come quicker for you!! 

Af boo!!!! Jo. Xx


----------



## AC1987

heeyy kiwi! Nice to see a new person! :) 



aww Jo I'm sorry!! 


I'm still so confused about life... I wish it made sense to me. Like I don't want to break things apart, I just wish that my hubby could become a better person but I know he can't change :( Also I wish I could feel SOME sort of attraction to him... its so hard.


----------



## josephine3

You're not the only one ashley! Things still up and down one day to the next with my oh. Its impossible to plan for the future when its like this.


----------



## hello_kitty

welcome kiwiberry! Baby dust to you!

How is everyone else doing? Sorry you're having a hard time with your oh's Jo and Ashley. How are you doing Claire? I am over 24 wks today and time is flying! I am just trying to take advantage of the few months I have left to work and save up for baby. I had my 24 wk u/s 2 days ago and he was healthy but appears to be a lazy baby since the tech had to jiggle my belly to get him to move. Same thing at home too, some days he's quiet and other days he is so active. We're all excited for him to be here but I cant imagine what its like going from 2 to 3 and the sleepless nights. One thing I DO know is that I am taking a well deserved break after this one. I wont be trying again until 4 - 5 more years, forget the close age gap thing lol.


----------



## Kiwiberry

hello_kitty, so glad baby :blue: is doing well!!

Once you get used to having more then one baby, I would imagine the 3rd isn't as big of a change as it was going from 1 to 2 babies. I am also 30 and in 5 years I will go from high risk already to even more to worry about. I want to have all of my babies now. We are thinking maybe 4 or 5 kids. 

AC1987 & josephine3, sorry about your OH being a butt recently. I hope you ladies can talk with them and work it out. People can change, that's just an excuse people use when they don't want to better themselves.

AFM, 2DPO today, testing on the 24th. Hate the waiting :hissy:


----------



## ricschick

hi guys 
good luck kiwi!! im sure it will flyby!!

im hoping that im gearing up to ov! had a little brown spotting and a few stabbing pains today so fx that's positive! 

lily going from 2-3 is fine with mine she just fit right into the routine I already had!

jp and Ashley how are things at home? a bit better I hope! xx


----------



## AC1987

Saturday was so not great concerning my dh.
I may as well post a long blabby rant :haha:

Ok so my dh's nephew was having a graduation get together type thing. So we were invited, we were gonna spend the night at my in laws. My dh asked his parents about this weeks in advance. Anyways, come Saturday he says no that we will not be spending the night, with no valid explanation!
Which sucked because then I had to break it to the kids that we weren't spending the night after telling them we were!
So anyways we arrive there later in the day and my in laws are there, and my mother in law tells me that they were waiting all day for us to come at their place :dohh: I felt so bad!! because I know that feeling and hate it! Anyways then she thinks that we're gonna go there afterwards to spend the weekend... and I'm thinking oh no! Like he could have atleast told his parents he cancelled! So I tell him there that he NEEDS to let his parents know that we are not going there afterwards. Which he puts off and puts off, then he finally does but blames it on me! :nope: I was so mortified! Like already I felt so bad that we stood her up and then for him to blame it all on me... horrible! Like then my mother in law is glaring at me.. :cry:
Then, my dh says we will spend next weekend there, and then says to me "If that is ok with you?" in such an accusing tone I just wanted to die! :( 
And one more... right before we leave my mother in law says "Which one can I have?" and I have NO idea what she is saying and then shes like "The kids which one can I have?" And I'm like "I have no idea what is going on, no one has said anything to me!" And then his mom says "Well we were thinking of coming mid week and taking one or both kids for a few days" so I look at my dh and say "Well this is news to me! We will have to discuss this later" and then he says "Theres nothing to discuss we already talked about it" Referring to his parents and him...

I honestly don't know why he was being so jerky!!!


----------



## josephine3

Gosh ashley what a pain in the ass!!! Mine is totally like that it was Jamies 3rd birthday this week and his sister had asked what we were planning to which id said 'i'll let u know'. The same day i decided to have the party the weekend after oh tells me his sister called and shes 'coming to see jamie sunday' (the weekend before) oh 'but i"ll be at work anyway'
.So he arranged for a member of his family to visit when he will be out without even asking me if i was busy!! I mean why! So obviously then shes all annoyed with me when i tell her actually people are coming the following weekend. Argh. Was only doing the damn thing for them in the first place!!


----------



## josephine3

He also didnt even show up on jamies birthday till bedtime which im still pretty annoyed about too i couldnt believe he wasnt there :nope:


----------



## Kiwiberry

AC1987, wow...... That's horrid Mama :hugs:. Stick up for yourself, don't let him walk all over you like that sweetie. Same for his parents, they sound like major bleeps. 

josephine3, :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

wow sorry ladies. Ashley, I wouldnt have let my husband get away with that right on the spot. I would probably curse at him right in front of his parents. At this point, do you think he even loves you anymore? Its a sad thought, but by the way he's acting maybe he's lost interest in you the same way that you are losing interest in him?


----------



## AC1987

Awww Jo, that sucks!! I'm sorry :nope: 


I honestly don't know what to think about my DH anymore, like he can't tell me he loves me to my face, and for sure doesn't show it! 
Yet if its for an occasion he'll go on about how he loves me... 
But it just doesn't match how he is.. like words on paper is one thing but you also have to show it by actions or what you say.
Like I would THINK he never loved me like when I look back on our lives, all his actions prove otherwise.
I just HATE confrontations so much, I don't like arguments, fighting anything, I just stay away. 
So while I KNOW me and my dh need to just have it out, I can't bring myself to. 

And lately there is so much drama with my family too! I'm right now unclear if I am welcome for a visit or no..
I was told I can only come for three weeks, but they can't seem to comprehend that my dh has business trips all through out July so he wont be able to pick me up. That said I also said I have to be prepared to leave incase their landlady wants me gone. But that is impossible! 

I'm so stressed out by this year... but I keep moving forward because there is nothing else to do.


----------



## Kiwiberry

From what I can tell, you're a good woman. You deserve to be loved and pampered. I know you normally don't like confrontation but you need to do it this time for yourself. Your sweet beautiful girls are going to grow up thinking it's okay to be with men like that. I know you love your girls more than anything and I know you wouldn't want that for them.


----------



## hello_kitty

I agree with kiwiberry. You need to be a role model for your girls. My mom is kind of like that, she never speaks up for herself and my stepdad is constantly walking all over her. I didnt live with my mom, but came over for weekend visits and let me just say, when we were younger we respected her as our mom, but not as a woman because she just looked so weak.

Fortunately, I did not end up like her and I have a loud mouth when it comes to my husband lol. When we fight or argue, I am determined to win it because I dont want to have anyone step all over me. It could end up either way for your girls, they either will follow in your footsteps or they will see that its not the life they want to live and be the opposite.


----------



## ricschick

Ashley I agree with the ladies you need to have it out with him! And I round have told his parents that it was all down him not you!! 

Jo I would have been annoyed too!! Where did he go? Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Omg, I cant believe I am 25 wks today. Where has the time gone? It just keeps flying by soon as I hit the halfway mark. I guess thats the benefit of being pregnant during the summer, theres so much to do and we are always out and about makes the time fly. All this backpain is annoying too, I cant stand/walk for longer than 30 min.


----------



## Kiwiberry

hello_kitty, sorry about the back pain hun it really is horrible :hugs:. Do you have people to help you? I had sciatica with both of my girls. It was pretty darn painful.


----------



## ricschick

Wow lily 25 weeks already!! Time is flying!! Xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies!!
I've been rubbish at replying, but have been reading all the comments.
Welcome Kiwiberry! I'm sorry Ashley and Jo are having problems with your oh'.
I can't believe I'm 35 weeks already, this pregnancy has really flown by. I had a check up yesterday the midwife was happy with how the baby is getting on.
I finish work in two weeks and can't wait, I've started to get a little tired now and need to start to rest up!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Blondiejay, wow so close Mama!! 
Hope you can get some good rest once you have off work.


----------



## hello_kitty

Blondiejay, only a few more weeks to go!

The time just wont stop moving, I am over 26 wks today and this baby loves me move all day except when I am sleeping. Counting down in double digits now instead of triple digits.


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks Kiwiberry!

Hello_kitty, this one is super active too!! 

I've just woken up from my second nap of the day!! I took today and tomorrow off as annual leave from work as I have to use it off. Went to a play gym with Darcy earlier, which she loved!
Darcy had her first taster session at her new school yesterday, we got to meet her new teacher too. So exciting, but I can't believe my baby is growing up!!


----------



## josephine3

Wow cant believe u guys are so far along in your pregnancies! Hope ur both well!


----------



## AC1987

I can't believe how far along you both are!! 

I still am sad that I don't know if I'll ever be pregnant again :cry: My DH already told me he doesn't want anymore.


----------



## josephine3

Ashley im feeling the same. Been pretty down the last few days. Its like i feel ok after af then ovulation hits and i turn baby crazy and can think of nothing else! Argg! :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - by the way he's acting towards you, I wouldnt be surprised. He knows you wants more children, and if he's being a jerk he's going to say no to hurt you. Not worth having anymore kids with this type of man anyways. You should leave him and go look for someone better.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So this is a weird cycle.... AF was 1 day sooner and 2 days shorter with a spotting light bleed on and off after the first heavy day. I've never had an AF like that, it's always heavy. Well a couple days later and now I'm ovulating??? I decided to take a test because I was having some AF like twinges.

What is going on here??? I seriously feel like AF is otw..... again???

My hormone levels were just tested at my OBGYN for a different issue and everything was fine. About a week ago during my weird AF.

From my previous cycles I ovulate late and have a short lp. with 31 day cycles. I last ovulated only 17 days ago.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_01072017_111602.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## josephine3

So what cd are u now? Did u try a hpt?


----------



## Kiwiberry

josephine3 said:


> So what cd are u now? Did u try a hpt?

CD7 atm and no I haven't tried an hpt since the faint line during AF (the first day). Should I?


----------



## josephine3

Hmm i would! Thats very early to ov! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Took an FRER with a tiny bit of pee (which shouldn't matter at this point right?);it's a :bfn: Now what? :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

I think I'm going crazy, I see something in this test. Taken with smu, couldn't with fmu because I had to locate my FRER that I had left. Another bit of info, I can't hold longer then 2 hours because I have a frequent urination issue since giving birth to my 2nd. 

Top original, bottom enhanced.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_02072017_085853.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_02072017_085842.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## josephine3

I do see it! Was this the one that looked neg? I am also terrible at holding i pee all the time lol x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I took this one this morning and no this 1 wasn't the 1 that looked negative. I will say though I went and looked up a Due Date Calculator the one on Lilypie. It let me add cycle length and lp, says I would only be 4w1d. If this is accurate that could-be why I got my "period" because hcg couldn't build fast enough. I have a 31 day cycle with a 10 day lp and last AF was May 27th.


----------



## ricschick

I can see that! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Target brand, 3 hour hold.
I need to buy more FRER, will test with one in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_02072017_161441.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AC1987

I don't see a line, but my eyes are bad!


Ladies, my dh is driving me CRAZY! Sometimes I wish I didn't have kids so early so that it would have been easier for me to get out. I'm just so tired of his mind games :nope:

Ok so like today for instance, I asked him Friday, Is he working Monday, he says yes, Sunday night I asked him if he is working the next day he says yes. (Only because Tuesday is a holiday so I wondered)

Ok so then this morning he doesn't leave at his normal time, so I wake him up and asked him doesn't he have to go to work, and he says no he has today off. So I'm like "You TOLD me you were working" in which he says "Noooooo, I said I had today off!" like I KNOW he was awake for this. So I figure whatever, and let him sleep and went on with my day with the kids.
Anyways, a couple hours later he comes flying out of here in a rush saying he slept through both alarms. :dohh: so I'm like "Where are you going?" and he says "To work, I told you I had to work today" so I'm just baffled staring at him.. :shrug: and I'm like "You said you have today off"... and he says all condescendingly at me "Nooooo, I told you I have to go in to work today" seriously wth?! :nope:


----------



## Kiwiberry

AC1987, lol I'm sorry hun. 

Smu, second pic is for comparison.
This might be it for me ladies :shock:.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_03072017_091440.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6









IMG_03072017_091457.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## josephine3

It can take a few days to darken up after implant bleed so im told!!
I see it better on ur testing thread strangely!
Ashely again sounds like my oh and he swears its me thats goin mad!


----------



## Kiwiberry

josephine3 said:


> It can take a few days to darken up after implant bleed so im told!!
> I see it better on ur testing thread strangely!
> Ashely again sounds like my oh and he swears its me thats goin mad!

Thanks hun! That actually comforts me lol, im freaking out over this whole strange cycle.


----------



## josephine3

Hey rics how are u getting on? Must be testing time for you soon?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Anyone else testing now? 
Hope you lovelies are well.


----------



## ricschick

I see faint lines kiwi!
Ashley the mans an arsehole. Sorry but you don't deserve to be treated like this. Get out. Life is too short. Xx

I've finally gotten a positive opk today!! Cd31 so now I'm in the tww! Yay. Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Fingers crossed for you Claire and everyone else.


----------



## ricschick

Thanks lily. Xx


----------



## josephine3

Wow rics why the late ov?! I thought my cd 21 was bad!
Ashley my oh just did almost the exact same thing. I had fell asleep on the sofa and woke at 2am. When i went to bed my oh was just waking up complaining his alarm hadnt gone off. He had told me it was an overtime shift which usually means a slightly later start. I said 'if id known what time you were starting i would have woken you' to which he replies 'i did tell you you just dont remember as usual' starts swearing and shouting how its pointless having a convetsation with me cos i dont remember anything etc etc with me going shhhh cos i thought he was going to wake the kids! Its not my fault his alarm didnt go off and he never tells me what time hes starting ever cos hes so secretive he just ses 'early' or 'late' which is hard to work out when his 'late' can mean 3am!!! Grrrr!!


----------



## ricschick

I have no clue jo! I was taking epo so maybe that's why. It's been a long month!!!


----------



## josephine3

Wow i bet! I was on epo when i concieved georgia! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ok so here is the story. On the 25th, I started what I thought was AF. I had been early testing and saw faint lines. I naturally assumed I had a chemical. Well AT was the weirdest AF ever. It started out with a heavy day, which is normal for me. Then I had a light day, and the 3 days following were spotting. This was not normal for me (I have 7 days of heavy periods). Well on CD7, 2 days after AF ended I had some mild cramps. So I took an opk, it was positive. A little weird for me considering I normally ovulate late and have a 31 day cycle with a 10 day luteal phase. Anyway, it is now 7 days of positive opks. I have been getting faint lines still on all my hpt. I have done some research and apparently the progesterone shots I had for 18 weeks (once a week) can cause me to have issues getting positive hpt in my next pregnancy. The progesterone can prevent hcg from latching to test strips. I am not sure if it's residue from the shots that woul d cause this or they could inhibit my body to produce more progesterone each pregnancy after that. Either way, it's the only explanation I have as someone who is not a medical professional. 

For awhile I thought I was going crazy, but now I'm not so sure. 

Tell me someone sees this?!!? It happened today, I noticed it yesterday but hubby and my friend Theresa can really see it today. If i was 5w1d with baby #3 is this possible or do I have a tomber or something?? I pushed on it, Definitely not fat and I'm 2lbs lighter now then I was when the pic on the left was taken. I am 133lbs, 5ft 3in tall. I also uploaded my most recent tests.

Please don't think I'm crazy, I think that enough about myself already :cry:. 

I called my OBGYN, They are contacting me this weekend to discuss a plan. I am pushing for an ultrasound.
 



Attached Files:







344.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_07072017_222212.jpg
File size: 76.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ricschick

You definitely do look more bloated but to be honest I'm leaning towards more of an unusual cycle and maybe your body is trying to ovulate sooner after what could of been a chemical. I hope you get some answers soon!!! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I've had cysts before, and I'm not having any symptoms of one.


----------



## Kiwiberry

My bump is getting bigger :shock:. I swear to you lovelies, after losing almost 80lbs, I have a Flatish tummy normally. I only struggle with stretched skin. This "bump" is hard with the exception of a tiny layer of stretched skin (from my babies I'm assuming). My original pic was only taken like a month ago and I'm 2lbs lighter. 

The 2nd pic is my tests from this morning. I am having a lot of symptoms now.
 



Attached Files:







353.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_08072017_102847.jpg
File size: 80.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hello_kitty

kiwiberry you do look bloated. Can you request a blood test from your doc to confirm pregnancy? A more advanced step is getting an u/s, that for sure will answer any questions.


----------



## Kiwiberry

hello_kitty said:


> kiwiberry you do look bloated. Can you request a blood test from your doc to confirm pregnancy? A more advanced step is getting an u/s, that for sure will answer any questions.

I called my OBGYN on Friday, and they said they would call me over the weekend or on Monday. No phone cal yet, so I am assuming I won't be getting a call until Monday at the earliest. They said my situation does sound very odd compared to my records. I am honestly leaning towards the progesterone shots preventing the test strips from picking up hcg. I am even more bloated today it feels, probably not by much. I updated everything in my journal, not a lot of chatter in here usually so I don't want to clutter it up more then I have already :haha:. I also have a really convincing hpt in my journal too.


----------



## josephine3

Lol kiwi dont worry. I replied on ur testing thread so didnt want to double post :) i think its cos theres only rics actually ttc here lol. The others are pregnant or preventing xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Omg ladies it's there!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_09072017_211738.jpg
File size: 65.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_09072017_213154.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blondiejay

Are they pregnancy tests? If so, massive congratulations!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yes, top is opk, bottom is the hpt. Ty hun!


----------



## josephine3

Congrats again kiwi! Cant wait to hear whats going on at your scan x


----------



## Blondiejay

Amazing news!! Happy days!!!!! X


----------



## ricschick

Have you tested anymore kiwi? I'm just thinking it might be good to as the line on that test is a little bent. Xx

I'm 4-5dpo been feeling quite crampy and having sore boobs and also a little wet (tmi) so I'm hoping all good signs!!


----------



## josephine3

Aww poor kiwi has been scared out of the pregnancy test gallery i meant to warn her here they will eat you alive in there!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats kiwi! 

Good luck Claire!

Yea, whats up with the pregnancy test gallery, they seem a bit aggressive over there lol.


----------



## ricschick

I just think some people got a bit frustrated as kiwi at times was quite blunt but obviously this is due to the stress of it all. I hope she's ok. X

7dpo feeling quite wet still which is normally the first sign for me but I don't want to get my hopes up! &#128561;


----------



## ricschick

I now have a testing thread in the gallery x


----------



## josephine3

Ooh i will go look for it lol x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies :cry:. This is so messed up. So I went to the ER cuz I was tired of waiting. I still had trouble finding an Obgyn that was willing to work with me. Anyway, I convinced them to do an ultrasound. Well.. i have sad news. I had an ovarian cyst (wasn't painful like the other 3 I had in my life) and they said it can produce hcg and cause false pregnancy symptoms and false positive tests?????!!!!!!!?????? Since when??? It cant even be detected by blood and i would have never known if I didn't force them to do an ultrasound. 

I am so sad :cry::cry::cry:. Thanks for supporting me through this ladies.

The good news is..... if there is any..... They said my egg was about to burst. Also, now I won't be confused on ovulation. It lines up with my normal cycle today. I am assuming the opk were caused by the cyst too.


----------



## ricschick

Sorry Hun! I wish you all the luck for this cycle!!!! So get bedding!!!! Fx. X


----------



## hello_kitty

aww sorry kiwiberry! Glad you got the u/s to clear things up though!


----------



## ricschick

Got a faint line today on a Superdrug test but I'm worried it could be an evap!


----------



## josephine3

Still not seen ur testing thread! Not another superdrug im really starting to think theres summat up with them!


----------



## josephine3

So sorry kiwi. I did think it might be a cyst ur symptons were so similar to mine :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Did you test again claire?


----------



## ricschick

Of course but not seeing much. I have a testing thread called back again 7dpo. X


----------



## ricschick

af came back to cd1!


----------



## hello_kitty

aww sorry Claire!


----------



## josephine3

That sucks claire and so do those superdrug im glad i never wasted money on them!


----------



## ricschick

Yeah I'm not buying those again! The line on it was even pink! &#128545; Il stick to my ic and frer! 
I've started taking soy isoflavones to see if it will shorten my cycle so fx!


----------



## AC1987

awww I'm sorry Claire.


I'm in Canada visiting my family, its been great but in someways not. My dh is trying to cause trouble between my sister and I :( Just bad mouthing me and lying. I hate it... but I can't do anything about it. Anytime I say anything to my family they just come up with another excuse.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies!
I hope you're all well.
Just to let you know, I had a little boy on Saturday morning after a 5 and a half hour labour! I was planning on having a natural water birth again, but the pain was just too much and I had an epidural. Wowee, it was amazing! The midwife said she had never had anyone laughing through labour and pushing before! The pushing part was only 11 minutes long!
His name is Arthur and he was 6lb 5oz. He is an absolute dream and sleeps most of the time, for now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2930.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG_3045.jpg
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congratulations blondie! He's a cutie!! Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Blondie! He's so precious!

How is everyone else doing? Cant believe I am 30 wks already! 9 more weeks to go since I'll need to be induced by 39 wks if he doesnt come by then. I did a lot of nesting yesterday and cleaned my entire house! Hoping to keep it neat and tidy until...well forever lol. It hard with 2 little ones running around but I just have to pick up often. I am beginning to get nervous and this little boy is getting soo active!


----------



## hello_kitty

This is his u/s pic at 28 wks, closer to 29. I get another one at 32 wks and 36 wks. He weighed 2 lb 4 oz at that u/s.
 



Attached Files:







28 wks.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## josephine3

Oh wow congrats Susi! (Hope i got ur name right lol) so he was a little early then?! Cant believe hes here already!
Great scan lilly i hope he stays put for u till its time!
Hope ur ok ashley, how do u mean they make an excuse? For him? Things are pretty bad between the oh and i too but we have a week long family holiday to survive starting tomorrow!! Hes being nice atm but it just feels like too little too late i think im starting to lose my feelings for him :(


----------



## ricschick

Wow lily can't believe your already 30weeks!! Time is flying!! Do you have a name picked out yet? Xx


----------



## skyraaa

Awwww congrats blondie he's beautiful :) xx

Not long left lily eeeek lovely scan pic &#128515;

Afm im 37weeks on Saturday time seems to b going soooo fast still need to sort nursery and pack hospital bag not organised at all I can't wait to have him tho so excited :) 

Hope u r all well x


----------



## ricschick

Sky wow 37weeks!! I'm so jealous lol. We're your babies early or late? Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Only 3 more weeks Hailey! You must be excited to meet your baby boy!

Claire - His name is Theodore, dh picked out the name himself and I agreed to it since I didnt have any names in mind.


----------



## skyraaa

Awww Theodore Is lovely :) 

My babies hav all been late so far a week late then 12days late and 3 days late but all been girls so we will see if any different being a boy lol where yours late? Early?


----------



## ricschick

1st 2 weeks early, 2nd 8 days late, 3rd 1 day early, 4th 5 days early & 5th 5 days late. X


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww, thanks. The name grew on me. I didnt think of it, but I also didnt have any names in mind either so I said why not.

My first was born at 32 wks, but it was due to an infection. Second 4.5 wks early due to short cervix. All my babies are meant to be early it seems lol. I will be stopping the progesterone shots at 36 wks, we'll see if he's a stubborn one and want to keep baking until induction or if he's coming within days of stopping the shot.


----------



## AC1987

Blondie, awww congratulations!! Arthur is gorgeous!!!

Wow Hayley and Lily!! You guys are gonna be next having babies!! :)


AFM... things are still stressful between dh and I... still in Canada enjoying being with my family :)


----------



## josephine3

Wow so jealous here all the babies and bumps! Hayley im toughing it out on holiday with the oh too! We made it about a week till falling out which was good going i spose. Packing tomorrow and leaving sat which will be stressful!!


----------



## ricschick

Me too! I want a bump!! Lol. 
Ashley sorry things arnt great, maybe counciling would be something to consider? 

Jo hope you've had a nice time! Are you guys back to living with each other again? Have I got that right? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Not really he stays at the caravan a lot still. He normally stops a few days at home then a day or 2 away x


----------



## AC1987

I'm back in the US now... I hate it :( I'm trying hard not become depressed about it, but I feel like I'm failing. I just miss being up north so much!

I had such a backbone to move down here, I wish I had one to move back up! I just feel like I have no means to :(


----------



## ricschick

Oh Ashley I wish there was something I could do to make your life easier! Is dh still being a dick? Leave and move bsck Is that really not an option? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Do u ladies all get summer holidays with the kids off school? Hope ur all having a good one.
I kno rics has seen on my testing thread but my dog died last week so its been pretty traumatic here :(
I also got 'af' a week early the same day the dog died but then a day later, on my birthday got what looks like a bfp (however may have been after time limit) then various faint lines including this cb. Bleeding has stopped but im very confused about all this.
 



Attached Files:







20170814_082842.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## josephine3

Here was my obvious one i got whilst bleeding
 



Attached Files:







20170809_132911.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AC1987

Claire, no there really isn't any way to, first I really have no way to leave, like everything is in his name, the van everything... I don't have any money of my own too, and I have nowhere to go either. I have no family I can stay with either...
Like my parents would be ok with me with them for short while but they wouldn't under the circumstances of me leaving my DH only of him telling me to go, then THAT apparently is fine. :nope: 
I just feel so done with my life down here, I'm unhappy with my location, with my in laws, my dh, and all my friends I had here doesn't want to know me anymore. I just feel like my time here is over but I'm still lingering.
My dh STILL thinks I'm cheating on him when I'm not. And is still being annoying... it feels almost like he WANTS me to tell him its over. 

Jo, oh I see a line! But af is there you say? That is odd!!


----------



## ricschick

Oh Ashley what an impossible situation! I can't believe that your family are giving you no support! &#128545; And why on earth does he think your cheating? Guilty conscience maybe! Xx


----------



## josephine3

Yeah maybe!! Do u think he is up to no good? Im still struggling with oh but at least i have some support from friends and family.. do u have any sort of benefits system over there? Say he upped and left what would the protocol be? Does he kno how u feel? You could suggest a temporary split like we did? Even tho now we are together its made me feel stronger mentally, now i kno i can cope on my own if i need to and i feel more independant.


----------



## AC1987

He did the whole "We need to talk" thing again. So this time I'm like ok "WHAT needs to be talked about" But this was like the worst its ever been. He went from being so happy in the evening I thought oh good hes in a good mood. To him all in my face demanding answers. 

He told me that he's my husband so that he deserves answers.

And this was to questions about Why I miss Canada, and that I shouldn't because ideally I need to be happy down here.

Then he finally says "Three things are going to happen, either you become happy here, we go up to Canada and then you're happy there, or you leave" 
But like I've made a point on NOT moping or being miserable infront of him.

It just sucks... :cry: like I was so looking forward to the weekend, we're planning to watch the eclipse... then Myrtle is the week after. But now I'm just so upset I don't know what to do. :nope:


----------



## josephine3

Whats myrtle?! 
Well at least he knows now how serious things are. Would u consider moving up there with him in tow?

Things with my oh are actually on the up for a change! I think losing the dog has brought us closer together. You kno how last month i got excited cos he put it near me with no condom lol? Well the other day we dtd without one at all!!! :blush: Breaking news here ladies!! Ok so he did use the pull out method but blimey! Progress or what??!!
Im still agonising over last cycles tests tho. My opk today is almost pos which makes no sense. Heres another cb from last night
 



Attached Files:







20170817_193414.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AC1987

Myrtle is a beach near us...

I think he makes me upset because I feel like I can't give him the answers that he wants. 
Like he complains that I'm not happy, but then when I am, he puts me down until the point where I am sad again. 

One of my sisters told me I could go stay with her if I need to, but I cant because I know he or his parents would take the kids, and I can't live without them :cry:


Jo, that's great!!! Maybe you'll get a bfp before long :)


----------



## josephine3

Why would he take the kids?! Just dont let him!!!


----------



## AC1987

How would I stop him though? Like wouldn't he have legal custody to do so? I mean it used to be that moms would get custody, but now its whoever can provide for them, at least that's what I thought. I don't know much about any of this. :nope:


----------



## ricschick

No he can't just take them from you there as much yours as they are his! Plus how on earth would he work and take care of the children. I think if you can't work things out with him you will never be happy so take the offer and take your girls and go to your sisters. The atmosphere in your house must be awful and that's not good for the girls. How are things on a day to day basis? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Im not sure how it works for you (maybe look it up!) but we have a thing called parental responsibility. So u can make medical decisions and stuff. A mother always has it automatically. If the father is married to the mother at the time of birth he has it too or if he registers the birth jointly with the mother. You apparently can take the child on holiday for example without the others permission but not out of the country.
Like rics said tho how would he look after them if hes working? I think thats why a lot of times the mother 'gets' the kids cos shes the one that is already at home with them anyway.


----------



## AC1987

Well we don't "fight" our fighting is more silent, like we just don't talk to eachother.... or he'll just be snappy with me. 
But there isn't any yelling.

I don't know how my kids feel about it, like they never tell me they miss their dad when we're up north. 

I guess I'm just scared, like I have so many thoughts, like if I got a job or part time job, I have no one to watch my kids. And daycare is insanely high. Like my hubby hates that I don't work, but then he knows there is no way we could afford day care. And personally I enjoy watching and taking care of my kids, yes its hard work but I like it.
I just feel like I'm not going to be financially stable if I did leave with the kids. 
I keep telling myself I'll give it one more year.. but that's been going on for two years now :nope:

Sometimes he is a good dad to them, but a lot of the time he just ignores them. Or he is just completely clueless! He has no idea how to feed them, or anything like that!


----------



## josephine3

See there is often yelling in our house :( 
Even this weekend i thought we were getting on really well then he just snaps again and goes all angry! Hes fine again now but he has these outbursts of anger.


----------



## josephine3

Surely he can manage a basic eggs on toast or summat for the kids?


----------



## AC1987

No he is clueless when it comes to a lot of that. To him feeding them means Mcdonalds.

Last night was stressful...actually the whole day was! So first I opened up to my mom on the phone and told her everything, I was almost in tears, like I told her I didn't know if my marriage was going to last, and told her some of the things he has been telling me. And she tells me that he is right.. that I have to be happy here. And then as a women I am better off with a man so I need to do everything I can to keep him. :wacko:
It's like she just DOESN'T want to hear about the bad things.. 

Then last night he decided the girls MUST go to dance lessons, so I said ok we could research it. So he finds a place online and I understood we were just gonna drop in, ask questions then come home and talk it over then decide. Nope he decided right then and there that he was gonna register, and even pays as well. 
Then I asked if I'm allowed there too, like the kids have never been away from me except to see their grandparents. And I was told no that they like to establish that they're the boss not me to the kids. Which to me raised a red flag but my hubby seemed quite happy about it.. then Cassidy starts to have anxiety and has a complete wig out over it saying she doesn't want to have to go without me. To which my dh laughed at..
But things like that bothers me, it upsets me to see my kids that upset. So I told her that she just has to go for one lesson and then we'll decide I don't care if my hubby has decided they're going and that's final. He should have discussed with me :nope:
I got such a horrible stress migraine from it then got sick from it.


----------



## ricschick

Well what a shocking response from your mum!! Outrageous she should be backing you not him!! He is an idiot no two way about it! And quite clearly controlling! You need to see what your options are Hun. Xx


----------



## josephine3

Its crazy that your mum would say that. There are so many single moms out there loving life and doing just great!! Women are amazing they can cope with so much!! Im the same tho im too scared to make a clean break, but since we had that time apart i feel much stronger mentally and more independant. It made me seek out my friends too so now i have a better relationshio with them too x


----------



## hello_kitty

Your mom's response made me angry. Who in the world would say that to their daughter? Reminds me of a short clip I watched a while back about domestic abuse. The daughter was constantly being physically abused by her husband and she couldnt take it any longer so she called her parents for help. She sounded so desperate on the phone and asked her parents to please help her and take her home. The parents were like "well, you're married now so you have to work it out between you two. It'll be ok." The daughter kept begging and crying and suddenly the phone went quiet, her husband shot her to death.

I know your case is not as severe, but its still emotional abuse and your mom is being dismissive. It sounds like she's afraid you're gonna come knocking on her door or something and she'll have to deal with the responsibility. If I had a daughter and her husband treated her that way, I'd probably come and punch him straight in the face and take my daughter home.


----------



## josephine3

Its a totally insane response isnt it?! I was shocked too. We support you ashley dont worry xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

How is everyone doing? Cant believe I am 35 weeks today! Have a feeling I will be able to make it to full term this time. Jayden was born at 35+3 last time, and this baby has no signs or symptoms of coming anytime soon, so lets hope.

I had a growth scan today, he was measuring 2 weeks behind and weighing 4 lb 11 oz. Doc said it could be off by 2 lbs so hopefully he's actually bigger. Here's a pic of his chubby cheeks, I cant believe he's only 4 lb 11 oz!
 



Attached Files:







21248242_10212871604880125_1157506588909819765_o.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ricschick

So cute !!! Wow not long now!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Yupe, counting down the days now! We're going to the beach on Sunday for labor day weekend after we come home I'll probably just stay in bed til he gets here.


----------



## josephine3

Wow so close! Hope he stays put a few weeks longer! I cant make out the pic tho tbh lol x


----------



## ricschick

Bump pic please!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Haha, yea I guess it would be hard to make it out. I think I would have trouble seeing it too if the tech didnt point it out to me. Hoping to make it to 37 weeks at least. 39 is the max I can go anyways. 

I'll post a bump pic in a minute claire.

How is everyone else doing? I think I am the only one pregnant atm, as everything else seems to have had their babies already.


----------



## hello_kitty

Here's my 35 week bump! I know I look really small, thats probably why he's measuring small as well. I am still under my pre pregnancy weight although Im eating whatever I want. Oh well, guess I'll try to fatten him up when he's outside lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0488_crop.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AC1987

I was at the beach with my family, met up with my sisters and their hubbies..

It was an ok vacation, a bit hectic, I don't really feel relaxed. My DH hated it, didn't want to socialize with anyone, like my brother in laws were trying hard to include him in things and make him happy but he'd have no part. :wacko: and then we left yesterday and he tells me that he is never going back there and I think he might not let me and the kids back there either :(


----------



## skyraaa

Hi ladies hope u r all well, I had my baby boy 9days late 8lb 11oz absolutely perfect so worth the wait he's 5 days old now called zak love him so much our family is well and truly complete now
 



Attached Files:







_20170902_113308.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congratulations he is precious!!! I want one!! Lol xxxx


----------



## josephine3

Ahhh hayley he is soooo adorable! Congrats! Well jealous here too lol x


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Hailey! He's adorable!


----------



## AC1987

Awww he is gorgeous!! Congratulations :)

Lily you'll be next!! :)


----------



## hello_kitty

I'll be induced a week early, if he doesnt come on his own so only 23 days left. I cant believe it!


----------



## josephine3

Wow good luck lily! Why the induction again i forget sorry?


----------



## AC1987

I feel like your pregnancy just flew by Lily!! 

I had a dream about babies... it made me so sad!

I have started getting rid of baby things, my hubby is against having another baby, so I figure at least it'll clear up more space. But I am still sad.


----------



## hello_kitty

Jo - I have stupid gestational diabetes. I'm going to see if he'll let me go to 40 wks. My ob hasn't mentioned anything, but the high risk doc said she recommends it.

Claire- I just saw your ticker! Congrats huh!

Ashley- sorry you're feeling sad. Maybe you can start trying again once and if your relationship improves?


----------



## ricschick

Thanks lily!!!


----------



## AC1987

:o Are you pregnant Claire?! Congratulations!! :)


Lily, I'm so down about my marriage right now, anytime I think I can work through my marriage he starts lying to me and being a jerk. I'm so un-attracted to him right now... I don't know if I will ever become attracted to him again.


----------



## josephine3

You never kno what may happen ashley dont be sad :hugs: just keep a few special things you like the best x
Congrats again rics soooo pleased for you!!


----------



## josephine3

I get that totally ashely - every time i fall for it and think maybe we will be ok he lets me down again or raises his voice and im back to square one. I have found the best way is just to not let it bother me and not get too close emotionally so im not as hurt everytime it goes wrong x


----------



## ricschick

Thank you girls!!


----------



## AC1987

Lily, how are you? Any news??

Claire, how are you feeling?


So after DH tells me to get rid of baby things I have started to slowly, then he tells the girls that there might be another baby one day... :wacko: 
I mean yes I'd love another baby, but right now the attraction for my hubby is at a zero.


----------



## josephine3

Ashley thats crazy, why would he say that to them and not you? Sorry if this is a bit personal but how long has it been now since uv slept together? 
My relationship is on the rocks again, why iv been mia this week sorry! Hes been so agressive towards me again i think that may be it this time :(


----------



## ricschick

Ashley it sounds to me like it's a control thing! Have you had a conversation yet about the state of your marriage? Are there any good times? Xx
Jo sorry your having s hard time too! Definitely don't stand for him being aggressive that's not on xx

I'm ok thanks Ashley feeling very bloated but positive about this pregnancy I had a scan on Tuesday and they put me forward a week and I have another in 2 weeks. &#128515;

Lily how's you? Xx


----------



## AC1987

Jo, its ok I don't mind telling all on this forum! :haha: the last time we dtd was either sept or oct 2015.... so like two years ago, and its been even longer since we'd kiss... like before I was pregnant with Cassidy was the last time we kissed :nope: then he just told me he didn't like it. 

I tried talking to him last year about our marriage and that was when he had freaked out at me. First saying everything was fine and why would I even say that. Then started accusing me of cheating on him, all because he read my diary where I just put down that occasionally I crush on random people... which is true sometimes it'll be some waiter or something like I'll never see them again. Then after that he kept asking me if I wanted a divorce, and I told him that I will not start anything that I want to work things out. 
Now every now and then he tells me we need to talk but wont exactly tell me WHAT it is, like I will ask him and he wont tell me!! He'll just tell me that I know. But I need to know what exactly it is he wants to discuss. Then he started whining about how we never chat online anymore(We met online) and I'm like we're in person.... we can never go back to chatting online! 
There hasn't been any good times in a long while :cry: Like before when I loved him I felt unwanted and ugly, like he NEVER wanted anything physical if I even tried to hug him in bed or cuddle up to him he'd push me away or walk out of the room. Like this went on for YEARS, until finally in 2015, something changed and I just fell out of love with him. :nope:
I know he is controlling but I don't know how to deal with it. Because anytime I confront him on anything he'll tell me no that's not true, then I end up feeling dumb.
Sorry for this long whiny rant!


----------



## ricschick

Oh Ashley it's sounds awful I'm so sorry!! Something has to change you deserve to be happy! Find out what help your untitled too and make a plan. Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies! I've been so preoccupied these last few days and just waiting for this baby to come. I wish I didnt have to rush him, but doc already said I will need an induction if he doesnt come at 39 weeks due to GD. Damn GD. On thursday I had a cervical exam and he said I am 2 cm dilated and very soft so he thinks baby can come any day now. I will be 37+3 tomorrow and not really feeling anything, not even braxton hicks so we'll see.

Sorry you're going through all that Ashley, and I agree with the others, it sounds like a very miserable way to live. Not dtd for 2 years?? I thought my husband and I were bad enough because we can go 6 months without dtd. I hope you get things sorted out soon because it sounds so stressful. 

Glad this pregnancy looks positive for you Claire and its awesome you were able to have an appointment so soon! Hope everything continues to go well!


----------



## AC1987

Lily, how are you?? I keep coming here waiting for news of your baby's arrival! :) 

Claire, are things still good? 



So started the kids in dance lessons, Cassidy my oldest loves it! Of course she'd never admit it :haha: while my youngest Rose cries through it all... I felt horrible leaving her in the room (I could watch from the door) but she just cried the entire time the teacher just had to carry her. I know socialization is good for them, they need it, but I dunno about Rose, maybe I babied her too much? Or she is just more clingy to me? I'm not sure. DH says she MUST attend because he paid for it. Yet I don't want to force them into something they don't like. 
Did I mention that I homeschool my kids? Cassidy is now in kindergarten and can read probably more than 50 words now... it makes me so proud :happydance: And Rose is starting preschool work which she enjoys and I think she feels like she needs to compete with her older sister.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Ashley, 38 weeks today and no signs of baby yet. I think I am losing bits of my mucous plug though. I see my ob tomorrow and he'll check to see how dilated I am now. Last time I was 2 cm.

Aww glad that Cassidy is enjoying the dance class. I'm pretty sure Rose will adjust to it in a matter of time. Do you think she absolutely hates it, or she's just scared the first few days? 

I always wanted to home school my kids but I dont think I can do it. I did some teaching, but nothing vigorous. Zachary does know how to spell and read some words though, so he's not entirely clueless.


----------



## ricschick

Ashley sounds like Cassidy is doing great and rose probably just needs to get used to it. I don't no how you guys homeschool! I love my kids but I like the break too plus I'd be rubbish at it! Lol. 

Lily oh wow not long now!!! Exciting!! Have you decided on a birth plan? 

I'm doing fine thank you! Boobs are very sore and I'm tired and cranky lol. But I will be glad once Wednesday has come so I no bubba is ok. X


----------



## AC1987

Lily, I saw the pics on facebook!! Congratulations!! :)

I feel like Rose just needs to get used to people in general, like she doesn't even like other kids. And its odd like both my kids got the same socialization. Yet Rose just doesn't seem to like people. :wacko: 
I know it doesn't help that I can't seem to keep any sort of social life where I live. I'm just to the point where I can't be bothered to chase anyone.. everyone is just too busy.

I actually enjoy homeschooling, it gives me something to do... I hate doing nothing! Weekends drive me crazy because DH doesn't want to do ANYTHING even to go out for an hour he acts like he is just SO exhausted from it :dohh: We're still clashing in so many areas it is really difficult to remain civil even though I'm trying my best for the kids sake.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Ashley!

I was induced and gave birth on 9/22. He came out weighing 6 lb 3 oz at 38w3d and was perfectly healthy! He came home same time as me on Sunday. We are adjusting right now. I am sleep deprived because I have to pump/nurse every 2 hours. He wakes up every 2 hours to eat despite me giving him 3 oz. I also think I am suffering from the baby blues. I get so moody and cant enjoy anything and I feel trapped inside the home. Not to mention we'll be facing 8 months of rain starting on friday it looks like which will make me feel even more crappy. Hope I get over this phase soon, its no fun.


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations!! Sorry you feel down but make sure you talk to someone if it continues xxx


----------



## AC1987

awww Lily, I remember those cooped up moments! its hard at the time, but it goes by quickly!


----------



## josephine3

Congrats Lily i hope u beat the baby blues just have a lovely snuggly winter enjoying your newborn :hugs:

Sorry iv been mia some serious shit has kicked off at home. After days of verbal abuse fron the oh it ended with him smashing jamies bed rail, then when i locked myself in the bathroom (kids in the bath) he kicked the door in and broke the lock off. Callrd my mom and he continued being abusive to her until he went to bed, telling me i couldnt sleep in the bed tonight. We upped and left the next day but are now back in the house after he handed over his key. Ben in touch with domestic violence helpline and police too. Now waiting on mediation so he can have access to the kids :(


----------



## ricschick

Oh jo how awful! Welldone you for being strong and kicking him out! Bless them they must have been scared! I hope your ok!! Xxxxx


----------



## AC1987

Oh how scary Jo! I'm sorry you had to go through all that :( Do you think its safe for him to have access to the kids?


----------



## Blondiejay

Jo, I'm so sorry you're going through such a rough time. You do what's right for you lovely. Xxx

Arthur is now 11 weeks old, he is such a good baby. For the last 2 weeks he has slept at least 8 hours straight every night. I really am enjoying having him, with the first (Darcy) you really worry if you are doing it right. But with arthur I'm just enjoying every minute.


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow! 11 weeks already?? The time seriously is just flying!! 

Lately I'm trying to think of ways to make money so I can save up... it is hard though because I don't get an allowance or anything, I just am told to use credit.


----------



## ricschick

Wow doesn't time fly!! 11weeks! It's lovely when they sleep through isn't it! Lol. Glad your enjoying him. Xx 

Jo how's things with you? 

Ashley maybe look into what your intitled to as a single parent? Can you get a part time job? X 

Lily how's you and bubs doing? Any new pics? Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

How is everyone doing? Theo will be 4 weeks old tomorrow! Cant believe its gone by so fast, but I am glad the newborn phase is almost over so I can get some more sleep lol.

Ashley - can you maybe do some babysitting to earn money?

Claire - how is your pregnancy going? Have you gotten any scans yet?

This is baby Theo (or Teddy as my hubby calls him lol) just taken today!
 



Attached Files:







teddy sc.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2









teddy sc2.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2









teddy sc3.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









teddy sc4.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ricschick

Ahh he's is gorgeous!!!! Such a handsome little soul!!! Bless!!!! 

Yep I've had 2 scans so far one at 4 weeks then one at 6 weeks where we saw a hb!! And I found babies hb on Tuesday and again last night on the Doppler!! So glad I have that!!! Our 12 week scan is on the 9th Nov and we've booked a gender scan for the 9th Dec and we're taking the kids to find out the sex! Il be 16 weeks then. I'm finding it tricky to hide my growing bump now lol!! 

Jo how's things with you? 

Ashley any joy with finding work? X


----------



## hello_kitty

I am so glad that baby is doing well Claire! Cant wait to find out what you're having!


----------



## Blondiejay

Jo, how are you? Is everything ok with you??


----------



## ricschick

How's everyone doing? 

Had our scan on Thursday everything was great!! Xx


----------



## AC1987

Hey everyone! Hope you all are well! I'm looking forward to the holidays... the kids are really looking forward to it too :) I'm surprising them by making them both aprons :D 

The DH is still annoying as ever, anytime I think things will be good he then is jerky again. But I'm just trying so hard to make things work, like I don't think I have any alternative that I can handle at the moment.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies sorry iv not been on its been a crazy time. Things are still unsure whether their dad wants to take me to court for more access but things are going ok so far hes started taking them out alone at the weekends and has his first overnight with them on friday. Dreading it and looking forward to it at the same time!
So i have some exciting news too - theres a new man on the scene!! Seems fast i kno but hes an old friend that iv suddenly seen differently and so far its going great! We just taking things slow but i couldnt be happier! Waking up in the morning smiling for a change!
Ashley u can do it! I am proof! Feels like im finally taking charge of my life i cant recommend it enough!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh jo I'm so happy for you!!! Life is too short to hang around! Xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

How is everyone doing? 

Claire - you're finding out the gender soon right? Cant believe you are already 16 weeks!

Theo is 10 weeks old and it seems like he is growing everyday! He's the chunkiest out of my 3. He currently weighs 13 lbs even, which Jayden and Zach only weighed around 12 lb at 4 months old. He's so adorable and we are so in love with him!


----------



## ricschick

Time is flying now!! Yeah we find out Saturday!!! Can't wait!!!!! Xx


----------



## AC1987

Jo, I'm so happy for you!! :) However I don't think I am brave enough to get out of my relationship... everything feels too uncertain to think about that :(

Lily, I love seeing pics of Theo! He is soooo cute :D


Claire, how exciting!!


So I got a kitten! I named him Mai Tai :haha: yes after the drink! He is so crazy and full of energy, he is about 3 months old. And I have to protect our Christmas tree from him daily!


----------



## josephine3

Good luck for the scan rics! Im still here lurking..theres things i wanna tell u guys but feel its a bit public incase the ex oh goes snooping lol x


----------



## Blondiejay

Ooh tell us more Jo!!
Life here is great with little Arthur and Darcys
Arthur is a dream baby, so happy and sleeps, just what you need. Hes just over 4 months now. Cant believe how quick its gone!
 



Attached Files:







AB4907C7-90A3-4049-9C66-B3B2F6F92F03.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Blondiejay

Darcy was 5 last weekend, how quick has that gone??
 



Attached Files:







3AD1419D-C043-4224-AF74-F53BD8D2D4C0.jpg
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ricschick

Lovely pics blondie! 

Yes jo tell us more!!! 

We are team pink!!!! &#128514;&#128518;&#128518;

Ahh your kitten sounds sweet!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Cant believe Darcy is already 5 blondiejay!

Jo- I am so happy for you, you truly deserve it!

Love the name Mai Tai Ashley! I also hope you will find happiness again someday, whether it be with your husband or someone else, as Claire said life is too short!

Claire - Congrats on being team pink! Send some of that pink dust my way so that we hopefully can be team pink in the future. May be a few years from now, but we need it lol. Are your kids excited?


----------



## ricschick

Oh yeah there over the moon!!! There very excited! Jamie would have liked a brother but he didn't take it too bad and is happy at the fact in a few years he will have his own room!! Lol. X


----------



## josephine3

Thanks everyone! Cant give too much away but life is good im happier than iv been in a long time :)
Darcy is so gorgeous glad to hear ur all doin well! 
Yay for team pink rics was that what u were hoping for?


----------



## AC1987

Aww blondie your kids are so adorable!! 

Jo do tell!! :)

Claire, congratulations! :) 

Lily, I know life is short, I just don't want to do anything I regret even more, you know? Like if I break up the marriage and then life is even worse I don't know if that'll be worth it. :wacko: so right now I'm just holding on. In a dream world my dh will stop being a jerk and I'll start feeling attracted to him again, but right now I just keep asking myself over and over WHAT did I see in him


----------



## hello_kitty

Ashley - I could've written that myself! My husband and I are on and off. I dont think Im still attracted to him, but we do have better days where we are happy as a family. There's days where I start looking up "how to get a divorce" in my state. I am capable of leaving, I'll just work my butt off to take care of my kids because I currently already have a job, but whats holding me back are my kids. I dont want them to grow up in a broken family. I am pretty sure my husband will still be a part of their lives but it wont be the same. Trust me, if it werent for the kids I would've gotten a divorce a few years ago. Things are just more complicated when kids are involved. Most days, I also ask myself what in the world did I see in him.


----------



## ricschick

I'm so sorry you guys feel like that it must be so hard!!! Xx

Jo we didn't mind either way really. X


----------



## josephine3

See the annoying thing is im still attracted to the ex oh and do see good qualities in him, but knowing he can flip like that and be so angry i just cant go back there.


----------



## AC1987

Jo, yeah that isn't very safe for you or your children.. you did what's best. 


Lily, I feel the same way! Like I know breaking up with my dh will damage my kids.. if it was the case of him being physically abusive then I hope I'd have the strength to get away. But at the moment I just don't like him. I don't hate him though, its just more of a case of I don't know if I could have sex with him again. :wacko: At the same time however I'm wanting a baby! I dunno if I'm just a hormonal wreck or what :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Have u guys still not had sex?! Does he not want it either? Have u spoke about it? Cos its seriously been too long now woman i dont kno how u cope!
I hope you all have peaceful christmases at least! Matt is picking the kids up at 3.30 xmas day and they are staying 2 whole nights which is a first. Kinda dreading it as i will worry the whole time but it is nice to have some freedom i must admit.
Things are going so well with the new man! I actually wake up smiling in the morning it feels great :) honestly ladies if you arent happy something needs to change. I didnt realise how unhappy i was till i look back now. Yes the first few weeks were hard but it was totally worth it! You can be happy again!!
Merry Christmas everyone enjoy the festivities! Xxx


----------



## ricschick

Jo I'm so pleased for you!!! Hope you enjoy your peace!!! Merry Christmas everyone xxx


----------



## AC1987

Hope everyone had a great time over the holidays! I can't believe its already a new year.

I'm disappointed in last year, that was supposed to be the year where everything made sense and I was supposed to know what to do about life. But in reality I'm more confused than ever on what I should do.

I really really wish that I could become physically attracted to my DH again. Sometimes I feel like things could get slightly better then. It has now been 3 years since we last had sex... which is crazy!! Like this can't be normal. 
And then I still really want another baby :( Now I am starting to wonder if there ever will be a right time. Only I don't know how to even begin asking my DH on his opinions on it. Like he keeps saying that we're done having babies. He even took down the baby gates and stuff. 

Anyways enough pity story from me! I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## ricschick

To be honest I don't think having another baby at the moment will help! You both need to work on your marriage first. Do you ever talk about anything or discuss that you've not had sex in 3 years? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Thats what i was gonna say rics, they must have talked about it?!

Ok so i can take it no more!! I was worried about posting incase the ex saw it but i think hed hafta try pretty hard to stumble accross our private thread so here goes... i said i had a new man.. well we have been dtd using withdrawal (probably stupidly) and now im freaking out. It would be a terrible time to get preg obviously. So im due af tomorrow.. and i got this with fmu. Im not sure it was there in timeframe tho. I tested before the school run and studied it harder when i got back. I took it out the case to see this... the pic with the darker line is the same test left out for about an hour!!!
 



Attached Files:







20180105_102017.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7









20180105_105153.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ricschick

That looks quite convincing jo!! &#128561;&#128561; have you tested anymore? Xx


----------



## josephine3

Yeah but they look bfn.. but af is a no show...


----------



## AC1987

No we have awful communication problems, we have from even before we got married. I just assumed we'd be able to talk once we got married. 

So no nothing is ever discussed, even when we went a year and a half without sex once i got pregnant with Cassidy it wasn't discussed.... I mean I'd try to initiate sex then only he never wanted it, he only once wanted it and that's when I got pregnant with Rose. 

I'm not sure why everything has to be so AWKWARD between us, like I dread hearing him say "Lets talk" because it basically means to grill me over and over. He still thinks I am cheating on him :shrug:

Sometimes I really do wish someone better would come along. But I know that'll never happen :nope:


Jo, I'm happy for you!!! But eekkk that's scary about the pregnancy scare.... do you think it'll mess everything up?


----------



## josephine3

It would certainly make things more difficult! My other tests are bfn or so faint im calling bfn but af is still a no show!! Was due sat and its tues today...


----------



## AC1987

I haven't posted in a while! I hope you ladies are doing well! I'm getting ready to go visit family again up north. I'll be going there for the month of March. It'll be nice to get away! :)


----------



## josephine3

Hey me neither! Enjoy your trip ashley i hope the oh makes it enjoyable for you.
So im feeling confused. Things with the new man are great but the ex is trying everything to get me back and i am starting to wonder if I'm doing the righr thing. I still feel such a strong emotional connection to him despite everything. Its so hard thinking of us not being a family and him maybe having another woman round the kids its a lot to take in.


----------



## AC1987

Awww Jo, that's hard!! But yeah I think that would be inevitable, if you move on, I'm sure he will too... 

I know some people can make stuff like that work, I just don't know if I could or not. Like yes I dream about getting away, but then when I think about it, it kinda scares me!:wacko:

But it'll be nice to have some space in March! I'm just going up alone with my kids.


----------



## ricschick

I hope you have a nice break Ashley hopefully the time apart will be a good thing. 

Jo do you want to be with him? Is he willing to change his ways? He will move on eventually but dont be with him just because you dont want him with someone else. X


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been posting but I'm lurking lol. Sorry about the issues that you're ashley, sometimes I feel the same about my dh but I'm happy to say we do have better moments so that's what holding me back.

Jo- I hope things get better for you!

Claire- can't believe you're already 27 wks!

Afm, I'm soo busy with these 3. Theo is so cute but he can be clingy at times. People are already asking if I want another and I just gave them a blank look, seriously not the time to ask lol.


----------



## AC1987

How is everyone?? I haven't been here in a while! I had a great visit up in Canada! :) I brought my mom down with me, then in two months I'll drive her back up.

I cleaned out the shed with my DH, and he kinda hinted to me to get rid of all the baby stuff :(


----------



## ricschick

Glad you had a good trip!! And lovely that your mum has come to stay!! How are things now with dh? 

Jo hows things with you and your new relationship? 

Kitty hows baby getting on? 

Im full term tomorrow 37 weeks!! And Im exhausted!!!


----------



## AC1987

Things aren't good, hes moved out of our room and into the spare room. I don't know why... he still doesn't want to talk. Anytime he mentions talking it means he is yelling at me saying I need to tell him something but doesn't tell me what it is he wants to hear, and anytime I ask him what is it he wants to hear he just repeats the question. :wacko:

My girls have started asking me why he doesn't sleep in our room anymore and I don't know what to say. :shrug: 

It is so hard... I don't know what to do.. like I really have no place to go if he tells me to leave. :(


----------



## ricschick

Oh no Im sorry that must be hard on you and the girls!! Has he told you what he wants? Xx


----------



## Blondiejay

I&#8217;m so sorry you&#8217;re having a rough time.
Do you think you can take him somewhere away from home, just you and him to talk things through?

Things here are good, Darcy is doing so well at school. Arthur is now 10 months!!! Can you believe it?!? We think he will be crawling in the next few days. We think he is teething but still no sign of any teeth cutting at all!!


----------



## AC1987

He doesn't want to talk. He won't tell me what he wants...

I can barely even get him to talk to me about day to day things. 

My mom has been staying with me these past few weeks... but she refuses to believe we have marriage problems. Like I have tried in the past to tell her how it is. She is even here to witness it...

On a side note its my 7 year anniversary. He wants to do nothing... which I get. I got him a card, not a mushy one, but he didn't get me anything. I understand though. It is hard to pretend you love someone when you don't. 

Sorry I'm so mopey!!


ANd aww wow 10 months already?! Everyones babies are growing up!


----------



## josephine3

Hey everyone! Sorry its been so long! Life kinda took over!
Cant believe you're full term already rics thats so exciting! Will be expecting an announcement next time i check in :)
Ashley i do worry about you! Honestly i never thought i could be one of those people either, but impossible as it is and as difficult as it still is now with my ex, my life is still much easier and im much happier!
The ex is s full on nightmare, hasnt seen the kids for months then txts out the blue and has had them to stay over tonight! Thinks he can do as he pleases its a joke! But other than him things are going great with the new man!! Xx


----------



## AC1987

Jo, that's hard! how are your kids taking it? Do they miss their dad? Or are they closer to you?

So my DH flipped out over the anniversary card, he got so offended by it :( then just stormed out of the room.

We spent the night at my in laws the one weekend, and he slept in the living room, he wouldn't come to bed. :nope: It is almost like he really wants to separate but doesn't want to be the bad guy.


----------



## magicwhisper

Hello if anyone remembers me.

I can't remember when I was in last time or what I put but I now have a 4 year old!!! Now that is scary. I've done a better update on my journal here.

But I hope everyone is doing OK x


----------



## AC1987

Heeyy I remember you! Hope all is well! Hard to believe your baby is 4 now! All our kids growing up so fast it seems!



AFM... now DH has decided to move back into the bedroom, I am unsure why, its not like we talked or anything. :wacko: 
That said in a week we leave for Canada, I'm bringing my mom back north then will have a visit before coming back down.


----------



## RachelShea

Hello everyone! I am TTC for baby #1. This is our first cycle trying and I'm hoping to find a good chat group for friends and support through our journey! I may have gone a little overboard with excitement because I have been using Maybe Baby, temping AND OPK strips to try and narrow down O day. So far though, it has all just been really confusing. The only thing that seems to be doing what it should at this point is my BBT. I have a 27 day cycle and expected to O around CD 13 or 14, so was hoping for a positive OPK or ferning around CD 12 but so far the OPKs and Ferning have been all over the place and really inconsistent! Wishing I had more typical results!


----------



## ricschick

Jo I had the baby 12th May! Lol. Glad all is great with your new man but what a shit head the ex is for not seeing his kids!!! 

Ashley it seems to me he is playing mind games!!! Cant yiu go bsck Home with your mum? Life is too short to live like this!!

Alls fine here apart from Joanie having chicken pox! Billie is 5 weeks and the time is flying already!! And Im knackered! Lol but other than that great!


----------



## ricschick

Hi rachel welcome! Tbo none of us are ttc anymore and only a couple of us pop in from time to time. 
Good luck ttc tho hope you fall soon!! X


----------



## magicwhisper

Everyone's little ones are growing up so fast it is scary!!

Sorry to hear about the issues with the husband I hope it's the start of things working out for you again xx


----------



## AC1987

It is crazy that our kids are so much older now! My oldest is gonna be 6 in August!! I can't get over that!! :dohh: 

Rics congratulations on having your baby!!! :)


----------



## AC1987

Hey ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well. 
My oldest daughter is 6 now, and she's lose her first tooth already. Crazy!! 

My trip up in Canada was so wonderful! I'm only sad that I'm back in the south again :( 

Surprisingly my parents seemed really supportive of me this time, I think they're half wondering if my dh and me will split. Like my mom was here for 3 months so she got to witness how it is here.

I came home to a complete mess... its insane how he can live like this. The bathrooms were so bad! He left this huge mountain of clothes, he didn't bother putting away anything. 
Its really bad. I feel like its gonna take me ages to get it livable again.

My sister is splitting from her hubby... so I'm half wondering if that'll pave the way for me. Is that bad thinking?


----------



## hello_kitty

I haven't been here since forever. How are things with you Ashley?


----------



## AC1987

Same here! I kinda stopped coming here myself.

Things are confusing still. I have a terrible case of baby fever. I'm considering asking my DH if he is open to trying for a baby. As much as I am so un-attracted to him, I would love to be pregnant again and have a baby.

My kids are doing great. I do so enjoy them even if they do stress me out time to time hahah

I hope you're well Lily! Did you have a good birthday?


----------



## mzswizz

Hello everybody. It has been forever since I been on here so let me update. I divorced my husband in 2015. I am now with a new man and could not be much happier. We are on going on 4 years now this year. We are saving for children but I have no kids as of yet. I have a fur baby, our lovely one year old ferret named Cashew. Also, in our spare time, we ride motorcycles. Wow time is flying because everybody’s kids are getting sooo big.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hey! I remember you! It’s good to hear from you.

Things are great this end, Darcy is now 6 and the sweetest little girl. But, she can be a little madam and loves to have a little strop! She certainly know what she wants!

We also have a little 19 month old boy called Arthur. He is amazing, such a good sleeper/eater, etc. Darcy is the best big sister and they both absolutely adore each other.


----------



## AC1987

Hey I remember you both! Glad to hear everything is going well with you all! :)

AFM I feel like life is just stalling... like there is no moving on I'm just stuck. I am civil with my DH.. but I know my girls know there is tension, even if we don't vocalize it. I absolutely HATE where I live right now. I would love even if I could move north a few states maybe then if weather was comparable to Canada I might be happier? But he won't budge :(


----------



## AC1987

I miss this thread! When everyone would update what was going on!

AFM, my marriage still sucks... my DH is so moody I don't know what version of him I'll get. And I try not to let his moodiness affect mine, but it does.
But I'm stuck at the moment, I have no friends here or support group, my family doesn't approve of me leaving because I have kids. And I know it would be really hard on them if we did split. My oldest knows there is problems now, and I know it bothers her. :(


----------



## ricschick

AC1987 said:


> I miss this thread! When everyone would update what was going on!
> 
> AFM, my marriage still sucks... my DH is so moody I don't know what version of him I'll get. And I try not to let his moodiness affect mine, but it does.
> But I'm stuck at the moment, I have no friends here or support group, my family doesn't approve of me leaving because I have kids. And I know it would be really hard on them if we did split. My oldest knows there is problems now, and I know it bothers her. :(

I’m so sorry your still having such problems at the end of the day it’s you that has to stay and live with him, you need to do what is best for you and the girls!! 

Alls fine and busy here Billie is already 14months old!! and life is as busy as ever.


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow your baby has grown!! I've looked into separation and such, but it looks like that isn't an option for me, as I would have to stay in my state because I don't think I could leave the country. And that said I have no support here, there is no one to stay with, I have no means to look after myself, I'm totally dependent on him financially.


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies!! Long time no chat! Been feeling particularly broody recently so thought Id pop on and say hi. Lovely to read your updates. Ashley I was hoping you had kicked that man to the kerb by now! There must be a way out for you, pls dont get pregnant by him again if he makes you unhappy. I will try and pop on more often to support you more :hugs:
So Im still with the 'new' fella, been almost 2 yrs since I left the kids dad, things still arent settled between us and now I have his new gf to contend with. She has a yr old baby too. Hmm. Grr. Not a fan lol.
New relationship is going well, but I am torn between trying to ttc asap or waiting. Im 33 now and hes 42 so I feel if we wait too long we might struggle, esp with my pcos. But I want to be sure hes 'the one' so to speak and wouldnt mind waiting a few years till we are living together and more financially stable. I really want another baby but not sure Im ready just yet. I asked him how long he would want to wait and he said a year, that was back in april but I dunno if he realised how fast a yr goes haha!
We are only using pull-put as contraception though, as I dont want to take anything hormonal and he doesnt like condoms. And this month I have that 'pregnant' feeling although I know its highly unlikely! So yeah... here I am back looking for accidental pregnancy stories like a teenager!!


----------



## AC1987

Hey girls!

I know.... who knew I'd be still going through the same old stuff. One thing is for sure I am DONE with him. I don't want anything physical from him.. so yes no kids from him that's for sure! He NOW wants to do counselor therapy. I'm thinking ok maybe yes, maybe they can explain to him how this marriage isn't working anymore. I feel back in 2013-2014 if we had therapy I would be easily have been able to fall back in love. 
So at the moment I stay with him because I have no other means of support. I have no one to watch my kids if I were to work.. I have thought about a part time job, but I know my DH is incapable of watching the kids. 

Jo, I hope you get clarity on whether or not to have kids now or later...


----------



## AC1987

We went for couples therapy. One session. It was awful... the lady didn't feel at all professional, made me feel like I was a horrible person, stuff I confided in her she told my husband. I'm so upset! She told me to leave my kids with my husband and go back to Canada. :(


----------



## josephine3

Thats awful ashley!! What a nasty woman!! Im back again posting in the gallery - had a very pos looking test but not convinced!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies!

I hope you're all doing well. Ashley, im so sorry about your husband. Im not physically attracted to my husband but I came to realize he's not a bad guy, and some day I wont mind having another kid with him. I mean, at least he's a good dad. I feel like im so used to him that little things annoy the crap out of me. 

My kids are getting old now. Zachary turns 7 on 11/4. Jayden turned 5 this summer, and Theo turned 2 last month. Still aching for a little girl. Im hoping to try again late next summer if we can get into a bigger house.


----------



## AC1987

Good luck Jo!!

Lily, its crazy how big our kids are now. I'm still like how is Cassidy 7?! 

We're trying another marriage therapist, she was better than the first one. But she seems to just be promoting a book and we're not making any progress in our marriage, like I told her I have no attraction for my DH and she just said maybe I have a hormonal imbalance..


----------

